#ubuntu+1 2007-10-29
<Tm_T> LjL: thanks for telling me about the topic <3
<d4rkmonkey> o_O Ubuntu+1 is here again? cool...
<mrj> lol, I didnt even realize it, I had this on autojoin
<mrj> Ah, preparing for 8.04
<Dr_willis> mrj,  same here. :)
<BaD-CrC> so is the repos open for hardy? and is it the same process as it was for feisty->gutsy ?
<BaD-CrC> change the gutsy lines to hardy in the /etc/apt/sources.list then aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<Dr_willis> given this is like day 1 of hardy channel being open. :) i imagine they are still working on the wallpaper. :)
<BaD-CrC> muwhaha. hence why i have 2 systems running debian lenny and debian sid
<BaD-CrC> i like to break things and figure out how to fix them
<BaD-CrC> i'm not a programmer, but i'm fairly good at figuring things out.
<Ximal> hey guys
<Ximal> can anyone tell me why i can't play a certain dvd ? with vlc even ?
<Ximal> it's XxX : State of the Union
<pvandewyngaerde> Ximal:   do you have the dvd read libraries ?
<Ximal> i can use other dvd's
<Ximal> some of them
<Ximal> pvan ?
<Tm_T> Ximal: er, in Hardy?
<Ximal> nah
<Ximal> im in gutsy but noone there is talkative..
<Tm_T> why you ask in here then?
<Tm_T> hmh
<Ximal> i'll go ask there ;)
<Ximal> to make sure
<pvandewyngaerde> oops, this is ubuntu+1 again
<pvandewyngaerde> nice
<Tm_T> pvandewyngaerde: what you mean "again" ?
<pvandewyngaerde> last few days it forwarded to  the normal ubuntu channel
<Tm_T> I see
<hydrogen> Now I can sit in here and watch things EXPLODEEEEEEEEEE
<hydrogen> maybe a few more 'e's, not sure yet.
<Bryan> everytime I put m y computer to sleep, my WIFI drivers go out. Anyone got any solutions ?
<knix> Where can I read about th eUbuntu development cycle/process?
<knix> deb/ubuntu need to find some kind of harmony
<knix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#head-0383f47b0f2f8139378e43569435d4dc4fd270e6
<knix> That just sounds fucking painful.
<knix> I wonder what fbsd/pcbsd do
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> could you guys take a quick look at this spec I created and suggest me how to get some developer attention to it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendSeparateHome
<IntuitiveNipple> frandavid100: Very Nice! I always do that anyway, but wished Ubuntu would do it by default
<frandavid100> I really think it is a good idea, and worth an intermediate step in the installer
<frandavid100> if only I could get the devs to see it
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure who you'd target on that
<databuddy> eh
<ompaul> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<ompaul> databuddy, pm?
<cblack0> what is the preferred/recommended command-line way to upgrade from gutsy to hardy? apt-get dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade?
<nrp> I dont know what the recommended way is, but updating sources and dist-upgrade worked fine for me
<andre> hehe too Early for complaints eh?
<billytwowilly> woohoo! the channle is back;)
<billytwowilly> I like the "This is pre-alpha almost" statement;)
<gnomefreak> andre: way too early seeing as hardy is pretty much still gutsy
<BaD-CrC> *pindrop*
<hydrogen> zomg
<hydrogen> my computer won't start!
<hydrogen> I thought hardy was stable!
<hydrogen> wtf kind of show are you running!
<nickrud> live?
<Toma-> hydrogen: Works for Me
<jimmygoon> Have any mockups been offered up for Hardy... I can't wait to see the suggested designs... its soo exciting. (the new ubuntu release in the spring is always on my brithday and this is an extra big thing to look forward to)
<jimmygoon> no one?
<gnomefreak> jimmygoon: they are being worked on this week and next most likely a few weeks will have down what will happen
<jimmygoon> gnomefreak, awesome. Is the ubuntu art team paid?
<jimmygoon> or rather Are the members of the team paid?
<gnomefreak> jimmygoon: maybe 1 person but most are not
<gnomefreak> jimmygoon: only canonical emplyees get paid
<jimmygoon> are most of those support?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> some LP guys and some developers are paid (maybe around 50 developers are paid out of all of us
<gnomefreak> ad most of time you wont see them helping in support channels as they are busy with packages and coding and stuff
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-30
<bmk789> has there been any talk of apt-torrent in hardy?
<claudio> hi guys  i  got a  prob did any one  knows  how to  install a scaner
<claudio> i got the   7.10 ubuntu and  the  scanner giveme a  error
<Guendelman> hello
<DeepB> Guendelman: read the topic
<hetauma> Guendelman, try #ubuntu
<Guendelman> ok
<Guendelman> sorry
<Tm_T> hoora46: speak to me now or be forever silented
<Tm_T> silenced even
<Powerking89670> night all
<Tm_T> hoora46: hum you're still here
<Tm_T> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<Tm_T> beautiful
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> should I take that sexually?
<Tm_T> no
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> then I won't install hardy
<Tm_T> good boy
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> I have to ask
<hydrogen> the obvious question
<hydrogen> is heron going to %ifly%i
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> 	fly	
<hydrogen> there we go!
<Tm_T> depends what you mean by flying
<hydrogen> how many meanings of fly are there?
<hydrogen> I think its clear
<hydrogen> is it or is it not going to make my laptop hover above the desk?
<Tm_T> well, if you mean by you will throw your laptop out from the window because of it, then yes it will fly
<hydrogen> cool
<hydrogen> I'm pretty sure my dell warranty covers that
<Tm_T> hydrogen: in the meantime, you could sponsor me more ram, this swap party is killing me
<hydrogen> Oo
<hydrogen> i actually have 2x512mb of laptop dimm2 at home
<hydrogen> because I put 2gb in this laptop
<hydrogen> but i'm not at home!
 * oshiii-_^ has quit (*.net *.split)
<Tm_T> oshiii-_^: erm?
<hydrogen> I don't believe you!
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 in hardy
<avatar_> atlfalcons866: kde4 is not released yet
<avatar_> atlfalcons866: kde4 release is scheduled for december
<avatar_> atlfalcons866: you can expect it to be included in hardy
<atlfalcons866> in kubuntu
<atlfalcons866> whens the 1st release of hardy come out
<avatar_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Hydrogen> err
<Hydrogen> you can expect parts of it to be included in hardy
<Hydrogen> you can not expect the worksapce in kubuntu hardy to be kde4
<Hydrogen> because it won't be
<Hydrogen> is hardy using gcc4.2?
<nrp> looks like gcc 4.2.3 right now
<Tm_T> KDE4 will NOT be in Kubuntu Hardy by default
<Hydrogen> thats what I said!
<Hydrogen> stop trying to steal mah cookies
<sharkp> Hi
<sharkp> I've a problem with a laptop
<Pici> On Hardy?
<sharkp> no,but one moment
<sharkp> someone has sent me here to have a particular information
<sharkp> I think he thought it's a bug
<sharkp> could you listen to me one moment? I'll tell you my problem
<Pici> sharkp: Are you sure they sent you to #ubuntu+1 ?
<sharkp> yes
<Pici>  /me shrugs
<sharkp> listen
<sharkp> I have a laptop with two sata HD
<sharkp> but my kernel on gutsy doesn't read them
<sharkp> I think there's a problem between kernel and my sata controller
<Pici> sharkp: You'll get much better support in #ubuntu, this channel is really only for Hardy Heron issues (which no one is running yet)
<Pici> s/no one/barely anyone/
<sharkp> but I think it's a bug!
<sharkp> ok, I'll go
<sharkp> bye
<Pici> Arg.
#ubuntu+1 2007-10-31
<bazhang> wow--111 developers!
<bazhang> when is Tribe 1?
<knix> You think everyone in this channel is a developer?
<bazhang> just kidding; the topic is not for non-developers :}
<bazhang> I tried to join the day after the release of Gutsy, but was shunted over to #ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: release schedule is not final yet.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | Don't run hardy, it probably doesn't work -- this is definetly pre-alpha
<bazhang> Hobbsee: thanks! nice to see (read) you! :}
<Hobbsee> we shunt to #ubuntu so that people stop asking fo rgutsy stuff here
<Hobbsee> :)
<bazhang> definitely!
<bazhang> sp
<bazhang> :}
<bazhang> watch out or someone (forgot who) will call ops to fix the topic spelling :}
<Hobbsee> and i'll forward them to ##windows or something
<bazhang> about two weeks ago or so :)
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> s/definetly/definitely
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | Don't run hardy, it probably doesn't work -- this is definitely pre-alpha
<Hobbsee> ah, that's it
<Hobbsee> i always get that wrong, for some reason
 * Hobbsee ponders upgrading.
<bazhang> why does ubotu dislike nix ternal?
<Hobbsee> hah :)
<Powerking89670> night all
<bazhang> g'night
 * BaD_CrC thinks dist-upgrade is gonna happen in the next couple days...
<bazhang> wow!
<silent> is anyone here actually running hardy?
<bazhang> only the very brave--don't think there is anything in the repos yet, or are there even any repos?
<bazhang> I had heard the rumour of 11/29 for Tribe 1, but that is salt-grain, etc.
<silent> bazhang, I'll give it  a few months
<silent> bazhang, gutsy is pretty epic
<bazhang> agreed. on both points. though maybe a wee test here.. :}
 * nrp is running what there is of hardy
<bazhang> whoa.. :}
<silent> just judging by the improvements between feisty and gutsy.... we should see a very nice OS out of hardy
<bazhang> silent: I can't imagine where they could go from here--Gutsy is just so good.
<nrp> as of yet, its a newer gnu toolchain
<bazhang> say that three times fast
<bazhang> :}
<nrp> hrm, gutsy is nice, but far from perfect :p
<silent> bazhang, I imagine they would do tweaking, more options, perhaps more gui configuration options, make it more user-friendly as a major goal since it's being distributed with computers now
<silent> to the general public
<silent> it'll be like windows, but wont crash, like os x but not gay... it will be.. ubuntu
<bazhang> good point silent; and since it is an LTS, probably make sure c-f works.
 * nrp just wants 2.6.23 as soon as possible
<silent> *like windows in that it's highly configurable through gui
<silent> whew
<bazhang> but aren't the odd numbered kernels unstable?
<nrp> that was odd second digit, but they dont do that anymore
<bazhang> oh. ok
<silent> i'm running 2.6.24-rc1
<bazhang> bleeding edge
<silent> :(
<nrp> 24 is already at rc1?
<silent> apparently
<silent> I'm not running it though
<nrp> oh, heh
<silent> I wish... I'd inject my system full of Linus
<silent> and other random european developers whom I'm sure have very large bears
<silent> beards*
<silent> and I bow to them
<bazhang> #hardy-offtopic?
<bazhang> :}
<silent> I need to learn how to do kernel patches
<bazhang> nrp: how does one get hardy stuff?
<bazhang> err packages
<silent> bazhang, I doubt the repos are complete
<bazhang> do they even exist?
<nrp> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and find and replace gutsy with hardy
<silent> probably not yet, haven't checked my local mirror
<nrp> then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> so sudo dist-upgrade won't work yet?
<silent> nrp, will that actually do anything?
<nrp> itll give you a newer gnu toolchain, which is what is being used to compile the rest of hardy :p
<bazhang> I suddenly understand the topic.
<silent> are the gnome preferences for tab size located somewhere else?
<nrp> but i imagine as the development summit approaches, real new packages will appear
<silent> window list right click -> preferences
<silent> there's supposed to be another tab
<silent> did ubuntu move the menu somewhere else to confuse me?
<nrp> tab size?
<silent> click help
<silent> there are supposed to be 2 tabs
<silent> there were before at some point
<nrp> help in what?
<silent> window list preferences
<silent> To configure Window List, right-click on the handle on the left of the buttons, then choose Preferences. The Window List Preferences dialog contains two tabbed sections.
<silent>     * 4.9.5.2.1. Behavior
<silent>     * 4.9.5.2.2. Size
<nrp> oh, hmm, i see what you mean
<silent> do you know if that dialogue was moved somewhere or did gnome fail on their latest release?
<silent> there's also supposed to be an option to create new keyboard shortcuts in the keyboard shortcut menu
<Hobbsee> bazhang: there are repos
<Hobbsee> bazhang: and w.u.c/HardyReleaseSchedule is up, but not final.
<bazhang> Hobbsee: sorry to be such a pain.. :}
<bazhang> and thanks!
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrade may work, but will likely blow up
<silent> I'll stick with gutsy, I just recently got it working how I want it
<bazhang> same here..for now
<Hobbsee> scary to think that i went to gutsy, thsi time, 6 months ago
<bazhang> wowza
<Hobbsee> everything worked except my wifi, iirc.
<Hobbsee> of course, it was on kubuntu though
<Hobbsee> tends to break less - maybe from less changes
<bazhang> I want to install Hardy Heron to my eeePC mini-laptop (eeeuser.com)
<silent> Hobbsee, at least your menus arent missing functions that are explained in the help files
<silent> -_-"
<silent> bazhang, you have an eeepc?
<bazhang> yes!
<nrp> bazhang, howd you get one already?
<silent> how big is the keyboard?
<nrp> are you in taiwan?
<bazhang> live in Taiwan
<nrp> gotcha
<bazhang> smallish, but still usable kb
<nrp> hows the linux distro that comes with it?
<bazhang> but with Xandros (ugh).
<nrp> ah, heh, enough said :p
<bazhang> fisher-price mode only
<silent> bazhang, you can install ubuntu on it
<bazhang> I almost installed Kubuntu last night--had kanotix working on it, but no wifi
<silent> hmm
 * nrp was considering an eee, but is holding out for OLPC G1G1
<bazhang> those are nice
<silent> does the olpc still look like something you'd find in a sandbox?
<bazhang> sugar os
<nrp> silent, or toy from a very large expensive cereal box
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> who's the op?
<nrp> bazhang, yea, i played with sugar in QEMU, it has a pretty nifty feel
<bazhang> nrp: it is nice.
<bazhang> as is Xandros, but so slow...
<silent> I have an hp tx1000
<silent> its small enough for me
<nrp> bazhang, which model did you get?
<bazhang> 4G
<bazhang> best wait a couple of weeks for 8G though
<Hobbsee> silent: heh.  patches welcome.
<silent> bazhang, you can always add a 8gb sd card
<bazhang> join #eeepc
<silent> they aren't overly expensive
<bazhang> true
<silent> or wait for the new solid-state storage coming out
<silent> devices up to 32gb i think
<silent> for regular-sized flash drive/sd
<nrp> is the ssd in the eee user replacable?
<bazhang> and higher not too distant future
<bazhang> not at this point.
<nrp> i assumed it would be soldered on
<silent> yeah, potential for actual solid state .. "hard disk drives"
<bazhang> soldered on nrp
<bazhang> err it's
<nrp> hmm, well i suppose its user replaceable for someone with a steady hand and a maginifying glass :p
<nrp> and solder station, i suppose
<bazhang> :}
<silent> how much are the OLPCs?
<silent> last I heard they were ~100
<nrp> silent. $200 each if you buy 10,000 ;)
<silent> oh wow
<bazhang> waiting for ubuntu mobile
<nrp> Give 1 Get 1 program is $400, and they send you one, and send one to a kid in a country that needs one
<silent> bazhang, is it ubuntu for laptops?
<bazhang> silent for tiny laptops, and handhelds, etc.
<silent> nrp, what's he gonna do with it? use it for fuel?
<nrp> wasnt the mobile version of ubuntu supposed to come out along with gutsy?
<bazhang> not sure--though they do have a channel, forgot which
<nrp> silent, its designed to be used in a classroom environment.  the charger and connectivity are in the school, but the kid owns the laptop and can take it home to his/her family
<silent> nrp, what if the battery runs out at home?
<silent> we're giving them a 200 dollar laptop and no ac/dc adapter?
<silent> although, some of them may not have power
<nrp> silent, it lasts 10+ hours in greyscale mode, i believe, but the idea is that hand/solar/whatever powered chargers are going to be available
<silent> oh wow
<nrp> silent, exactly the problem, power is unstable or nonexistant in many places the OLPC is to end up
<silent> 10+ hours is good news
<silent> for them and for me
<nrp> indeed.
<silent> that's unheard of in the world of mobile pcs
<nrp> yep.  theres some really amazing hardware and software development going on with the olpc
<nrp> apparently the laptop can perform a lot of its functions with the CPU off
<silent> :O
<silent> wtf
<silent> it must have a low-clock cpu to perform certain simple calculations then
<nrp> i believe the idea was that the display/graphics controller can operate independantly of the main cpu
<silent> yes but programs need the cpu
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mobile is the channel
<silent> or some sort of processing unit
<nrp> well, yes
<silent> what sort of processor does it use?
<nrp> but in ebook mode, that would mean turning on the cpu for a fraction of a second to pull another page out of flash
<silent> i assume some sort of low-clock 45nm
<nrp> silent, AMD geode
<nrp> ~450mhz, i think
<bazhang> and cow-powered now
<bazhang> no kidding
<silent> its interesting to see development head toward long battery life
<nrp> bazhang, heh, yea, saw that picture
<bazhang> :}
<silent> classically it's been "we need faster processors and better batteries" end result the laptop has the same battery life
<silent> I've actually been trying to figure out a way to underclock my turion x2 and kill one of the cores
 * nrp doesnt want to think about cpu power usage
<nrp> it hurts when youre taking a class where you have to design a minimum power cpu
<silent> it's challenging
<silent> lots of calculus though, I assume
<silent> or do you do algebraic solutions to certain situations?
<nrp> not much calculus, just painful boolean logic
<silent> how much speed are you willing to compromise in design?
<nrp> trying to find the right balance between small, fast, and low power
<nrp> heh, yea, thats exactly the problem
<silent> I'd say around 500mhz would be a minimum
<silent> you're making a cpu after all, not a graphing calculator
<nrp> well, it depends on what it is youre trying to do.  in my case, its just a basic 8 bit cpu.
<silent> but why?
<nrp> its a class, those are the specs
<silent> yeah
<XVampireX> Heya :D
<XVampireX> You people should look into this post: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/30/in-depth-roadmap-analysis-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804/
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: who's the writer?
<XVampireX> Not me :P
<XVampireX> By the way I have a nice idea
<XVampireX> Can I still make a proposal for a feature?
<Hobbsee> sure, if you want to find people to go and implement it
<XVampireX> It's a simple idea...
<XVampireX> I always thought that the Mixer in Linux really lacks, it really fits like Windows 95/98 fits, really old..
<XVampireX> So I thought something a bit more professional like some windows sound cards have for example what I have, realtek HD Audio Manager :D
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> feel free to code it :)
<XVampireX> Hobbsee, I can't code it
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: then find someone who wants to, and who can
<Hobbsee> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> !FSM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> for flying spaghetti monster lol
<Hobbsee> heh, update manager wont update to hardy
<bazhang> is there anything to update to?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> dont know how well it works, though :)
<bazhang> :}
<Hobbsee> i'll be more motivated to fix it when actually running it, so...
<bazhang> surely you put that on a different machine..
<bazhang> haha
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> although this machine does tripple boot
<bazhang> XP, Vista, and Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> so there's always something on here known not-broken :)
<bazhang> :}
<Hobbsee> nah.  xp, kubuntu gutsy, ubuntu gutsy
<bazhang> just joking.
<Hobbsee> it usually runs xp, kubuntu $stable, kubuntu $development
<bazhang> what's the best partition manager--gparted or parted magic?
<Hobbsee> the one that exists :P
<bazhang> for noobs, that is.
<bazhang> parted magic it is then
<Hobbsee> parted magic doesnt exist.
<bazhang> so it's just gparted with another name--just got the torrent from linuxtracker
<Hobbsee> there's qtparted, gparted, and a windows thing called partition magic
<Hobbsee> those are the main ones, anyway
<Hobbsee> and the thing in the alternate installer
<Hobbsee> parted magic is none of those.
<bazhang> avoid it?
<Hobbsee> dunno what it is :)
<Hobbsee> partition magic, OTOH, is OK, although i never found a working version
 * Hobbsee just uses the ubuntu installers to partition
<bdgraue_> gpartd-live-cd is good for partitioning
<IdleOne> morning all
<Hobbsee> hm, not that much to upgrade
<Hobbsee> bazhang: ~180mb to upgrade
<Hobbsee> bazhang: 210 updates
<Hobbsee> 542kbps - not bad.
<Hobbsee> morning IdleOne
<IdleOne> how are you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: going to see how broken hardy is.
<IdleOne> have fun :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it should be
<IdleOne> let me know how it works out
<IdleOne> still to early for me to dive in
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: you have a testing machine or partition ?
<Hobbsee> i dont know how to debug gnome stuff, so :)
<Hobbsee> well, not gnome-specific stuff, anyway
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: no, this is my main machine.
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: but i have 3 partitions :)
<Hobbsee> so...
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: i upgraded pretty much at this time of the cycle last time too - had to take advantage of the good bandwidth.  didnt seem too broken, excluding network mangler
<IdleOne> ahhh see all I have is this machine with a 20Gig hd cant realy partition to much here
<IdleOne> well when it is done let me know how it turns out. if it isnt to bad 'll go ahead and upgrade also
<Hobbsee> this is 80, but i was tripple booting on 40 too
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: hm.  seems OK.  should i reboot?  :)
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: does it want you to?
<Hobbsee> doesnt say to - only restart firefox
<Hobbsee> we have no kernel yet, so...
<IdleOne> so dont
<IdleOne> why take the chance lol
<cps1966> ! seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: because i'll hav to eventually :P
<IdleOne> I just got a warning about not being about not being able to initiate dbus
<cps1966> who needs it
<Hobbsee> yeah, same here
<Hobbsee> no idea
<compwiz18> I just upgraded to hardy, rebooting now... wish me luck :D
<Amaranth> the 'transparent' proxy here doesn't seem to work so i can't get updates :P
<Amaranth> well, i can but the mirror is out of sync
<cps1966> i have half assed install of gutsy
<cps1966> man what a pain in the ass it has become to install
<cps1966> wants to stick my promise controler drives out front of pata drives
<compwiz18> wow.  hardy works.
<cps1966> i have it on hda2 and it says its on sdc2
<compwiz18> yeah
<cps1966> stupid shit
<compwiz18> mine says it is sda too
<cps1966> well thats fine but it has two 500GB storage as sda and sdb
<cps1966> first
<Hobbsee> cps1966: and this is not a gutsy support channel?
<cps1966> thats not the way it set in bios
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: poor you :P
<Amaranth> cps1966: I don't see a problem here
<cps1966> Hobbsee:  i complained here long before it was released and noone did a fucking things about it
<IdleOne> well here I go
<Pici> !language | cps1966
 * IdleOne crosses fingers and toes
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<compwiz18> good luck IdleOne :P
<ubotu> cps1966: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> compwiz18: ty. 162 packages upgraded, 16 newly installed, 5 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Hobbsee> cps1966: probably because a) the devs arent here for the most part.  b) irc is not a good todo list.  c)  not enough info
<Hobbsee> and a few other reasons
<cps1966> its been that way since fiesty
<cps1966> makes it hard to set up grub
<IdleOne> cps1966: problem is that nobody here is paid to do this but you act like ubuntu Devs owe you something. relax and file a bug report /wish on launchpad.net hopefully it will be fixed soon
<cps1966> i have 7 physical drives plus dvd two raid controlers on board
<cps1966> so its not so simple to set up server
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: or just ignore the guy.  *shrug*
<compwiz18> update-manager worked for me
<IdleOne> compwiz18: I changed sources.list and did a dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> from cli
<IdleOne> hoping it doesnt break
<compwiz18> IdleOne, I changed the sources.list and then update-manager --dist-upgrade -d and that worked
<cps1966> heck this machine is old dual xeon p4 2.4 ghz 2003 old
<IdleOne> cps1966: lolthat is brand spanking shiny new my machine is a 2000
<compwiz18> cps1966, that's faster then all the machines that I've got put together
<cps1966> well i do have a simple dual p3 1 ghz
<cps1966> also
<cps1966> and a compaq proliant dual p3
<bazhang> Thanks Hobbsee! will try it on a test machine--way more cautious than you :}
<IdleOne> you know if this doesnt work I am going to go over to Hobbsee's and make you fix my computer lol
<bazhang> :}
<IdleOne> Installing new version of config file /etc/gai.conf    gai????.conf
<IdleOne> heh
<hydrogen> GetAddressInfo
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: dream on :)
<IdleOne> hydrogen: yeah I figured it was something techical
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: dream on about?
<IdleOne> oh making you fix my computer
<IdleOne> lol
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> although i probably will end up fixing parts of it
<cps1966> i'm sure i'm not the only one to have a full boat machine with lots of hardware
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: hopefully this is going to go off withouta hich and Hardy will be released in perfect working order. the 1st OS ever to be released and not broken :)
<Hobbsee> oh, i'tll get broken.
<cps1966> haha
<Hobbsee> history tells us this :)
<Hobbsee> majority of merging hasnt been started yet
<Pici> It'll be broken before its fixed.
<IdleOne> lol Pici thats how it usualy works yeah
<cps1966> best release so far was dapper
<Hobbsee> pft.  dapper broke a lot
<Hobbsee> youv'e forgotten dapper X woes?
<cps1966> not for me
<Hobbsee> broke for everyone, even with intel cards.
<Hobbsee> you may not have been running it early enough
<cps1966> i have nvidia
<IdleOne> I spent more time fixing dapper then I did not fixing it.
<Hobbsee> edgy wouldnt boot
<IdleOne> couldnt wait for edgy lol
<Hobbsee> feisty had major kernel troubles at the end.
<Hobbsee> gutsy...not sure what that really had...
<Hobbsee> oh, compiz woes
<cps1966> install troubles
<IdleOne> still has compiz problems doesnt it?
<cps1966> cant find packages that are on cd
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> cps1966: ?
<Hobbsee> cps1966: which packages/
<IdleOne> cps1966: sounds like you got a corrupt cd
<cps1966> ah lets see after it misses one it keeps missing them all
<cps1966> na it checks good
<cps1966> md5sum is good and check media works fine
<IdleOne> cps1966: what package does it miss to start with?
<cps1966> cant remember but it part of base system
<compwiz18> if you burn the cd then do md5sum /dev/hdc, will it give you the md5sum of the iso?
<cps1966> i used apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop
<compwiz18> or should it give you the md5 of the iso, rather?
<cps1966> leme see
<IdleOne> would I would like is if Ubuntu can make gnome light weight .
<IdleOne> -would / what
<IdleOne> make it fast like XFCE but with all the gnome functionality.
 * IdleOne likes having a few desktop icons
<cps1966> what functionability
<IdleOne> well maybe that was the wrong word
<compwiz18> awesome
<IdleOne> I just want my default ubuntu install to snap to when I click on a shortcut
<IdleOne> compwiz18: ???
<compwiz18> IdleOne, wrong tab, sorry
<IdleOne> lol
 * compwiz18 gets confused easily...
<IdleOne> s'ok just dont do it again
<compwiz18> I won't :)
 * Worm likes alt+F2 shortcut
<IdleOne> I just got a software update notification and the upgrade is not done yet :)
<IdleOne> worm I never use it
<Worm> IdleOne: Well, I don't have any icons on my desktop so I have to use it. I don't use the menu bar so often and that shortcut is very useful.
<IdleOne> cool Boinc has finally changed it's icon :)
<IdleOne> hehe looked up and saw a new icon on my panel lmao
<cps1966> i give up cant get md5sum of cd
<ikonia> cps1966 what's up
<cps1966> well Hobbsee asked me for md5sum of burned cd but it keeps saying its a dir
 * Hobbsee asked for which packages, and the general issue
<IdleOne> Setting up libtoastncoffee-dbus1.0(0.6.0-1)
<IdleOne> ?? whats that about
<IdleOne> hehe
<cps1966> well its about 7-8 th file it needs is all i can recall
<cps1966> that was 5 hours ago it took so long to install it piece by piece
<ikonia> IdleOne looks like dbus and cdrw intergration
<IdleOne> ikonia: :)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: NICE topic
<Hobbsee> heh
<ikonia> Don't run hardy, it probably doesn't work -- this is definitely pre-alpha
<ikonia> nice to see it spelt out
<IdleOne> so what did we do? jumped to upgrade
<ikonia> IdleOne ?
 * IdleOne is upgrading right now
<ikonia> Jaymac aztec west ?
<IdleOne> compwiz18: did also and so did Hobbsee  and I believe Amaranth did and prolly a few others
<ikonia> IdleOne I think topic is more aimed at "average joe" who wants the latest thing
<IdleOne> yeah
<Hobbsee> no, taht's just so people arent surprised when it does die.
<ikonia> IdleOne remember all the "I can't get the cube working - this is stopping my life from working"
<IdleOne> average joe will go for it anyway
<ikonia> Hobbsee m,ost people know it won't work or have massive bugs
<IdleOne> ikonia: yeah I remember that and the entire time Im thinking what cube? why do these people want a cube lol
 * IdleOne doeasnt have 3d
<ikonia> IdleOne there was one guy Crozaz or something who expected everything to work and wanted to fix everything in channel
<IdleOne> and Im not to sure I want it
<Pici> ikonia: crozar :)
<ikonia> he kept being told "its beta and won't work" and kept saying "others are using it and it works, or "its worked for me so far
<ikonia> Pici thats the rascal
<Hobbsee> ikonia: no they dont.
<IdleOne> yeah I remember him
<Amaranth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ikonia> Hobbsee most people who are following or interested in the development will know I should have said
<ikonia> Hobbsee you are correct
<Hobbsee> yes.  should.
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: you should add " Please see !worksforme " to topic
<Hobbsee> hm
<ikonia> topic is fine
<Hobbsee> that's probably not a bad idea, although it will get long
<ikonia> I was just saying its nice to see it spelt out
<IdleOne> average joe needs a definition
<IdleOne> brb smoke break
<IdleOne> alright time for a reboot
<cps1966> Hobbsee:  i have dpkg.log but it doesn't tell what packages it missed but it skips around a bit
<cps1966> 2007-10-31 04:17:46 status half-configured base-files 4.0.0ubuntu5
<cps1966> 2007-10-31 04:17:48 status half-configured libc6 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<cps1966> status half-installed perl-base 5.8.8-7ubuntu3
<IdleOne> well hardy !worksforme
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> anyone remember sphereXP
<hydrogen> to change the topic to an off topic one!
<ikonia> IdleOne !="not"
<IdleOne> ikonia: ??
<ikonia> IdleOne select blah from table where blah !=test
<Hobbsee> the factoid, most likely
<ikonia> IdleOne: ! in plssql means not
<IdleOne> oh
<ikonia> Hobbsee I was teasing
<IdleOne> well what is the symbol for "does"
<IdleOne> :P
<hydrogen> Please add Hydrogen doesn't !workforme to the topic!
<hydrogen> becaues i'm not in a topic that often :(
<Hobbsee> ahh! there is brokenness!
<Pici> aha!
<Hobbsee> software sources does not fun
<Hobbsee> er, run
<rbrunhuber> hi
<Hobbsee> ah ha.  nasty hack :)
<Pici> Who?
<Pici> Or What ;)
<Hobbsee> aww, it wont run more often than daily anyway
<Hobbsee> software sources doesnt have a hardy template yet
<Pici> Ah.
<Hobbsee> so, i did the logical thing, and tricked it into thinking it was gutsy.
<Hobbsee> to get it to run
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: share the hack please. if you could pastebin instructions or just tell me here if it is simple
<Hobbsee> you dont want to use it
<IdleOne> hehe why not
<Hobbsee> unless you only want to access it for specific purposes, and not change anything
<IdleOne> actualy i dont really need to access it I guess
<sn9> when is the next resync with debian for xorg in hardy?
<gnomefreak> sn9: awhile, 6.10 release it was in december iirc
<gnomefreak> sn9: best way to know is wait or ask if you can help with it
<sn9> edgy? wtf?
<gnomefreak> afaik we still only have one X dev
<gnomefreak> sn9: i used it because of time frame
<gnomefreak> so figure a month or a little over a month
<sn9> but the xorg in gutsy seems to coincide with lenny
<gnomefreak> sn9: if i used gutsy it was very late in the release
<sn9> "used gutsy" ?
<gnomefreak> it was a month or 6 weeks before release that xorg was done
<sn9> done in ubuntu, right?
<gnomefreak> no wait it was feisty that was in dec. not edgy sorry
<gnomefreak> sn9: yes
<gnomefreak> but if we decide to take it from debian that it depends on debian
<sn9> but feisty came before lenny
<sn9> before the xorg in lenny, that is
<gnomefreak> feisty nor gutsy used lenny we take from sid most of time
<sn9> i know, but what is now in lenny was then in sid
<gnomefreak> sn9: me not being a X dev i cant tell you when it will get done but i promise it will be a while
<sn9> one xorg guy? which video chipset does he personally have, btw?
<gnomefreak> sid is where we get packages from if we merge from debian not all packages are in sid first
<gnomefreak> sn9: dont know, most devs have more than one pc and devs test packages before they are put into repos
<sn9> the reason i ask is:
<gnomefreak> so maybe xorg gets on 10 pcs and tested before it lands in repos
<gnomefreak> sn9: to make sure it works
<gnomefreak> for the most part atleast, we cant test ever aspect of every app
<sn9> although my personal strong preference for a distro is ubuntu, i thought i'd give setting up a knoppmyth box a try
<sn9> the hardware has s3 unichrome
<sn9> no knoppmyth dev has unichrome hardware
<gnomefreak> thats strictly up to you. not all my pcs run ubuntu
<sn9> i did an "apt-get -b source" of ubuntu's openchrome driver on it
<sn9> it works as well as could be expected, but i had to downgrade xorg for it
<sn9> the openchrome snapshot currently in hardy is quite old
<gnomefreak> sn9: same as in gutsy
<sn9> right
<sn9> there are launchpad entries saying it doesn't work in gutsy
<sn9> but the same pkg works on knoppmyth, so that must be a kernel issue
<gnomefreak> sn9: there will always be bugs in apps unless you fix them, we cant fix all bugs nor cant we keep up with all bugs
<gnomefreak> hint you want it to change help out.
<sn9> i understand that -- it wasn't an objection
<sn9> having only one xorg guy certainly explains a lot, since debian's xorg is so messed up
<sn9> who is it, btw?
<sn9> i might be able to help a little on certain chipsets
<sn9> gnomefreak: hmm?
<rabbit64> Hi. I've got an idea... to ask to enable boinc in ubuntu installation process. Imagine, that for example million users who do not know what boinc is would donate their processing power. is it so stupid idea?
<sn9> rabbit64: not everybody has that much processing power. this isn't vista
<rabbit64> sn9, for example i have core2duo and x1800xt (i dont know if processing power of a video card can be used), but if all distributions will include boinc and linux will become widespread, it can help (or not?)
<sn9> it could, but there are many boinc-powered projects, and the user should be able to choose from among them
<rabbit64> so let's make an option to choose a random project...or to make the choice easy or something like that
<sn9> interesting idea
<sn9> something like the popcon option in the desktop installer'
<sn9> as for your x1800xt: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap_on_video_ram
<rabbit64> swap on videoram would be cool...
<rabbit64> i will check that
<rabbit64> but imagine that there will be many many computer devices around the world, many people will have many of them. It is true that that processing power eats energy of wireless(laptop) devices, but when a remote power charging becomes standard, the processing power will be quite huge, don't you think?
<sn9> remote power charging is a pipe dream, like perpetual motion
<rabbit64> i have read about it, it works with 20% efficiency i think
<bmk789_> except wireless power is possible
<rabbit64> google it
<rabbit64> it is possible
<rabbit64> I think that if an sci-fi like AI 'society' would exist, they would do it ;)
<sn9> rabbit64: the benefits of wireless power will never outweigh its costs
<rabbit64> sn9, as for perpetual motion, maybe if we could use dark energy, we would have unlimited power source, even though it wouldn't be perpetual, but theoretically possible (provided that it exists...), why not?
<sn9> same idea
<rabbit64> sn9, 40% efficiency is not so bad
<rabbit64> or not 40? hmm dunno
<rabbit64> lol i just found out that someone else posted that idea :D
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-01
<Powerking89670> night all
<mooper> http://rafb.net/p/OhGyDB40.html - why does my ssh do this?
<kelsa|martalli> Hello?
<kelsa|martalli> First post!1!1!
<Froek> so if I installed one of the RC candidates for gutsy, and I do an update now will I be using the official release?
<crdlb> Froek: that's a question for #ubuntu , and yes :)
<Froek> isnt this the gutsy chan?
<crdlb> not anymore
<Froek> doh! :)
<crdlb> now it's the Hardy chan :)
<Froek> oooh ok.. i'm about 3 weeks behind
<Froek> tx!
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-02
<ailean> does hardy even exist yet?
<LjL> ailean: not really... the toolchain is there, and i think they're starting to import packages from debian, but that would be about it
<ailean> the topic suggests that there's something to work with :)
<somerville32> ailean, Yes, it does exist. Feel free to upgrade but I doubt it'll work, lol
<somerville32> (for long atleast)
<ailean> i'll leave it a while :D
<bazhang> 210 packages, 180MB or so
<bmk789> wouldnt hurt to use it in a VM, test bugs and such
<ailean> yeah, maybe . . .
<billytwowilly> so how much awesome is hardy than gutsy so far?
<Toma-> i doubt it even runs
<billytwowilly> so I should wait an hour or two before updating?
<Toma-> or even a month or 3
<bazhang> check out the proposed features at www.fsckin.com
<martalli> Is kde4 planned to be default for hardy kubuntu?
<jimmygoon> I can't wait for Hardy... I can't wait for Hardy!
<Sonicadvance1> Yo, what's are the repos for Hardy?
<hydrogen> mm
<Sonicadvance1> is it just hardy or heron? :P
<hydrogen> martalli: no
<hydrogen> Sonicadvance1: its the same as every other release
<hydrogen> Sonicadvance1: if you do not know the answer based on that upgrading is a really bad idea
<Sonicadvance1> I'm just trying to make sure! D:<
<hydrogen> let me rephrase that
<hydrogen> upgrading is a really bad idea
<Sonicadvance1> A lot of choices in life are bad ideas
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> that doesn't mean you should make them
<Sonicadvance1> sometimes you just have to
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<hydrogen> and the rest of the time it just makes you an idiot
<Sonicadvance1> woo idiocy
<martalli> hydrogen: Maybe it would be nicer just to remind people that early versions of any ubuntu+1 will be very unstable, with no guarantees of staility
<martalli> s/staility/stability
<hydrogen> martalli: thats what the topic is there for
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<hydrogen> I'm here for when the topic just isn't enough
<Sonicadvance1> oh look, It's done installing all the packages
<martalli> These days, apt-get is just a disappointment
<martalli> Back before the final release, there were always new packages to install.  Of course, now my audio works, so the trade off might be worthwhile
 * Sonicadvance1 breaks martalli's audio and runs
<Sonicadvance1> Well, That was horrible :D
<bazhang> installed it?
<Sonicadvance1> Installed it, then reinstalled 7.10 :D
<bazhang> haha
<Sonicadvance1> X didn't work
<Sonicadvance1> oh well
<bazhang> no bulletproof X :{
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<Sonicadvance1> I noticed
<Sonicadvance1> failed when falling back on the failsafe X
<Sonicadvance1> which made me laugh
<bazhang> :}
<bazhang> at least you could find some humor in it
<databuddy> eh
<Sonicadvance1> eh
<databuddy> eehh
<databuddy> eeeeehh
<databuddy> XD
<Sonicadvance1> :D
<databuddy> so
<databuddy> where can i find a link on how to creat a spec for migrating one package to another
<Sonicadvance1> aw, now I need to reinstall libgpod :P
<khermansen> is Xorg broken in hardy?
<khermansen> i am getting conflicts
<crdlb> probably
<bazhang> early reports say yes
<khermansen> :-(
<khermansen> lets fix it!
<crdlb> it's been like 2 weeks...
<khermansen> ill help -- what can i do
<bazhang> and failsafe x may fail
<khermansen> failed to load modules vesa, and kbd
<khermansen> interesting
<khermansen> what is the loading process?
<khermansen> and why did it fail?
<Sonicadvance1> hehe
<Sonicadvance1> early report from me! D:<
<crdlb> come back in a month :)
<khermansen> i think it is because xserver-xorg-core wont build
<khermansen> and also xserver-xorg-input is also not available in repos
<bazhang> had heard that tribe 1 will be end of this month
<holzmodem> where can i request an update of one package (kdesvn) ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-dev?
<Sonicadvance1> oo, tribe 1 at the end of the month? :D
<lemo> i guess launchpad is good place to request also
 * crdlb wonders where all the patience went :(
<holzmodem> i search thru launchpad, but i can't find any information about requesting updates of packages
<lemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/attal/+bug/2596 - there's one request
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 2596 in attal "Attal in Ubuntu is almost not playable, 4 new attal versions (0.9.3, 0.9.4, 0.10, 0.10.1) released, please update" [High,Fix released]
<lemo> it's like normal bug request
<`23meg> Hobbsee, ping ping
<`23meg> should I recommend people to use "update-manager -d" to start testing development versions, or to change their sources.list? AFAIK update-manager doesn't start notifying about development versions until a certain phase; when exactly is that?
<Hobbsee> `23meg: when it gets put in, i expect.  cant see the point of putting it in yet, as testing is rather frought with danger atm.
<Hobbsee> `23meg: either should work fine at this point.  i havent seen much breakage yet - although there's X stuff that looks fun.
<`23meg> Hobbsee, update-manager doesn't seem to be working atm
<Hobbsee> `23meg: then, recommend the sources list.
<`23meg> Hobbsee, I'm writing a "how to test" sticky for the forum, that will be up for the duration of the cycle
<`23meg> hence my asking
<Hobbsee> `23meg: don't do it till the autosyncs have finished, etc.
<Hobbsee> `23meg: pepole will just hose their X, by forcibly dist-upgrading.
<`23meg> Hobbsee, I know, I'll mention that
<`23meg> Hobbsee, so either will work all along the cycle and are equally recommendable?
<Hobbsee> `23meg: well, update-manager's sort of working now.
<Hobbsee> `23meg: the other, of course, always works.
<`23meg> Hobbsee, ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> there will be breakage, so it's probably safer to use the manual approach.
<Hobbsee> it's really not supposed to be used at this point.
<Hobbsee> although, i fixed gnome-hearts yesterday
<Hobbsee> so that actually starts now.
<`23meg> haha
<`23meg> Hobbsee, should I drop an approximate time that's safe an meaningful to start testing?
<Hobbsee> alpha 1 for the earliest adopters should be sufficient.
<Hobbsee> i'd be one of the few devs running it now, i think
<`23meg> yeah, I bet most don't
<Hobbsee> makes no real sense to run it
<Hobbsee> `23meg: better to try and get the forums people to do useful stuff - most bugs are getting fixed inadveratntly at the moment, so there's no poitn in filing them.  or at least, as far as i've seen
<`23meg> Hobbsee, will do
<Hobbsee> `23meg: particularly about packages not there yet, or dependancies.
<`23meg> Hobbsee, yes, I'm mentioning that
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> `23meg: getting there!  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending&start=75&batch=75
<Hobbsee> wow, less than 10000 now for all arches combined!
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<Hobbsee> build build build!
<`23meg> Hobbsee, thanks for reminding; I'll link to the arch pages so that people can check the pending builds, dependency waits, etc.
<Hobbsee> `23meg: i doubt it'll help - it tends to be hard to understand.
<Hobbsee> but, it might be useful for some
<`23meg> Hobbsee, hard to understand what?
<Hobbsee> what those pages mean.
<Hobbsee> why some of the stuff that has built isnt in teh archives yet
<Hobbsee> etc
<`23meg> if people ask questions, I'll direct them to you :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'll just not respond :P
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: hey, can you explain the realtion between building and buildscore to me? :)
<Hobbsee> hellboy195: higher buildscore == get queued higher.
<Hobbsee> simple :)
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: thx. and how high does the buildscore could go?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: ok ^^ anyway thx :)
<IdleOne> update wants to remove 33 xserver packages
<IdleOne> Oh Oh! here comes some serious breakage :/
<IdleOne> well not so much breakge that I can see . let;s hope it stays this way
<Mohero> Hi all
<Mohero> just wondering as Herdy is going to be another LTS, will there be a document on upgrading 6.06LTS (server) to 8.04LTS Server without trailing through each release between?
<awalton__> That's the plan.
<Mohero> that is, once it's released... not for Alpha/beta
<Mohero> excellent
<Mohero> I normally do alot of testing and playing with the desktop releases, but i tend to leave my server be :)
<Mohero> so upgrading from LTS to another LTS would be great
<IntuitiveNipple>  Anyone good with solving 64-bit / 32-bit compilation issues, specifically, solving the macro-hell that is building qemus 32-bit targets on x86_64?
<Arenlor> I truly can't wait until Alpha 1
<Worm> Hah, you will ;)
<Mohero> don't have much choice BUT to wait :D
<Arenlor> I know lol, but it's seriously one of the few things to look forward to this year lol
<`23meg> Hobbsee, I ping you
<Hobbsee> `23meg: pong
<`23meg> I'm recommending against filing bugs from VM testing installs against anything that has low level relations with hardware
<`23meg> you think?
<`23meg> Hobbsee, like, people shouldn't file kernel or X bugs if testing in a VM, right?
<Hobbsee> um...probably not so useful.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> no point filing kernel bugs yet anyway - no new kernel
<Sebastian> What about bugs (such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/157366) that are about Ubuntu not working correctly in a VM?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157366 in ubuntu "Gutsy freezes in VMware Workstation 6.0.2-59824" [Undecided,New]
<`23meg> Hobbsee, I'm not talking about yet, but in general
<Hobbsee> well, it can be useful
<Hobbsee> that's what people test installs on, etc.
<Hobbsee> but real h/w is more useful
<`23meg> Hobbsee, what should I list in the sticky thread as the "don't file bugs if..." cases? I'm thinking frankensteined installs with non-ubuntu libraries, binary drivers, etc.
<Hobbsee> `23meg: anything that's had automatix on it, anything from non-ubuntu packages.
<Hobbsee> binary drivers tend to be pointless, too
<`23meg> Hobbsee, k
<Pici> I thought apport refused to file bugs if it detects .automatix files
<Hobbsee> Pici: it does
<hydrogen> don't file bugs if... you upgraded because it sounded fun
<`23meg> Hobbsee, that should be "binary drivers not supplied by Ubuntu", right?
<Hobbsee> `23meg: even if ubuntu supplies the binary drivers, by nature, they cant fix it.
<`23meg> Hobbsee, I know, but bugs -are- tracked for l-r-m, etc.
<Hobbsee> `23meg: sure, but nothing gets done about them.
<Hobbsee> for teh most part
<`23meg> Hobbsee, I'm just trying to get the wording right
<`23meg> Hobbsee, --> (For the kernel, X and other components that interact closely with hardware) If you're using binary drivers not supplied by Ubuntu
<siimo> who is rockin' hardy?
<crdlb> people who don't need X
<Pici> woo
<siimo> i compile my own X
<siimo> just use base system =)
<SpudDogg> where can i download hardy?  i need something to mess around with
<siimo> SpudDogg: cant u distro upgrade from the current
<Viper550> Hey Hardyians
<KevinO0oO> hello can someone point me to a download link for the beta?
<Viper550> Don't think there are any builds of Hardy yet
<KevinO0oO> ok thanks Viper550
<Viper550> I think we have a roadmap or something
<KevinO0oO> I just figured since it said not to run hardy there was one, naturally I want to run it anyway
<KevinO0oO> lol
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-03
<Kir> They're not joking when they say it doesn't work :)
<hydrogen> go figure..
<Sonicadvance1> :P
<cps1966> ! seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Powerking89670> night all
<`23meg> Hobbsee, is this any good? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600644
<Blake__>  Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy disc
<Blake__> 10:29 [ arpu         ] [ Eq|work       ] [ MetaBot        ] [ Seveas       ]
<Blake__> 10:29 [ assasukasse  ] [ fraco         ] [ mloki_         ] [ sittisal_    ]
<rsk> ?
<Blake__> 10:29 [ astro76      ] [ fredrin       ] [ Mohero         ] [ Sonicadvance1]
<Blake__> 10:29 [ avatar_      ] [ Frost^        ] [ mrsno          ] [ SpudDogg     ]
<Blake__> Sorry
<rsk> stop it Blake__
<Blake__> Didnt meen to
<Sonicadvance1> beh?
<Blake__> New to IRC
<Blake__> Trying to work out where i can get some help for a ubunto problem lol
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu
<rsk> #ubuntu
<`23meg> Hobbsee, does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600644 look good, and what would you add?
<Hobbsee> `23meg: if that's the same as before, that the daily cds are likely unusable, at elast until alpha 1
<`23meg> k, I'll add that
<lemsx1> i upgraded my PC to Hardy and now it doesn't boot!
<lemsx1> :-P
<lemsx1> just kidding...
<lemsx1> that's something that people will say very soon...
<`23meg> Hobbsee, added
<Hobbsee> cool
<amit_> python in Ubuntu supports ucs2 ?? or ucs4 by default
<rsk> amit_: #ubuntu
<Powerking89670> hey all: how do you install ALL compiz features? Do I need to make a seperate install of compiz?
<Powerking89670> nvm, wrong channel :p
<crdlb> Powerking89670: you're using hardy?
<Powerking89670> no: I'm using gutsy, I forgot to change to #ubuntu after the change to the channels was made
<Powerking89670> sorry about my stupidity
<Powerking89670> :p
<purpleposeidon> What's the name of ubuntu+2?
<joumetal> name is not announced yet. ubuntu+1 will be hardy heron.
<purpleposeidon> awww....
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-04
 * assasukasse is away: Im leaving, query me.
<m1ke> What is your opinion towards Sabayon ?
<hydrogen> horrible.
<compwiz18> did anyone else's X stuff get borked with that last update?
<Hobbsee> compwiz18: the silly people who shouldnt be running hardy are in that corner. please join them.
 * Hobbsee points
<bazhang> haha
<compwiz18> I know, it's on the test laptop
<compwiz18> and of course, since the topic says "Don't run hardy, it probably doesn't work" naturally, I had to install it.
<bazhang> :}
<nrp> heh, when an update tells you its about to remove xserver-xorg and everything related to it, its usually not a good idea to choose Y
<compwiz18> true
<compwiz18> I remember reading that and wondering why they were removing all the xorg stuff
<compwiz18> it still starts, but I think xorg.conf got screwed up
<Hobbsee> compwiz18: of course, yes.
 * Hobbsee is asking for a bump of the xserver packages, so that X is fully installable again
<Hobbsee> [14:52] <Keybuk> breaking hardy is to be expected ;)
<Hobbsee> [14:52] --> DShepherd has joined this channel (n=dwight@72.252.133.113).
<Hobbsee> [14:52] <Hobbsee> Keybuk: well, of course :)
<Hobbsee> [14:52] <Keybuk> if you're running hardy now, you're crazy
<Hobbsee> perhaps that should go in the topic
<compwiz18> heh
<compwiz18> I'm crazy then xD
<hydrogen> okay..
<hydrogen> its not really worth bragging about
<Hobbsee> right.  priority bumped.  waiting time.
<shirish> hi all, can somebody tell me http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3690461&postcount=7
<shirish> quote from the post "ou go trough apt-get update and download packages but don't upgrade then you go to the update-manager and it downloads more 13 packages that apt-get didn't considered so it is better use update-manager cause they are not synchronized yet."
<Hobbsee> shirish: the guy's on crack.
<Hobbsee> shirish: it's held back packages - apt will let youf orce them, update-manager wont.
<Hobbsee> he's just too much of a git to realise, and should nto be running gutsy
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok cool
<Hobbsee> er, hardy.
<shirish> Hobbsee: This is the way I'm seeing apt-get dist-upgrade is showing me, http://pastebin.ca/760667
<shirish> I can see that xserver-xorg all stuff will not be there. line 7 onwards,
<shirish> Hobbsee: any comments or suggestions would be welcome.
<Hobbsee> shirish: only that you shouldnt upgrade if you cant do it cleanly, and if you dont know what your'e doing.
<shirish> that I have never known :)
<Hobbsee> if you wait a fe wmore hours, it should all be installable again
<Hobbsee> and..
<Hobbsee> <Keybuk> breaking hardy is to be expected ;)
<Hobbsee> <Keybuk> if you're running hardy now, you're crazy
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | Don't run hardy, it probably doesn't work -- this is definitely pre-alpha | <Keybuk> breaking hardy is to be expected ;)  if you're running hardy now, you're crazy
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx but then i was born crazy ;)
<shirish> Hobbsee: till l8ter, thanx for guiding me :)
<bazhang> great new topic
<Laser88> Moin!
<se7en^Of^9> is someone already running hardy?
<rsk> most likely
<Hobbsee> yeah
<se7en^Of^9> any problems?
<Hobbsee> dude.  if you have to ask....
<Hobbsee> some, yes.
<se7en^Of^9> ok thanks i give it a try
<Hobbsee> then you should not run hardy.
<Hobbsee> X is partially broken.
<se7en^Of^9> i can live with that
<Hobbsee> strange.
<Hobbsee> okay then.
 * Hobbsee figures "what the hell", and says yes to the upgrade
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> love the new topic Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh, sigh
<Hobbsee> okay, i *didnt* want to do this.
<bazhang> upgrade?
<Hobbsee> no, go thru the x transition in the middle.
<bazhang> oh. sorry.
<Hobbsee> Resolving dependencies...
<Hobbsee> Unable to resolve dependencies!  Giving up...
<Hobbsee> Abort.
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<bazhang> well you'll be the one to go to in a month or so..thanks for the sacrifices you are making now
<Hobbsee> i thought with evertyhing built, it might just work
<bazhang> I was going to say go-to guy, but nixternal set me straight.. :}
<Hobbsee> heh
<bazhang> :}
 * Hobbsee waits for these debs to transfer over.
 * Hobbsee ponders downloading a gutsy final ISO, just in case.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: this stuff really does break :P
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I decided to try to resolve it this morning, but managed to break it, but was able to revert by manually reinstalling the old bits and pieces.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that's what i'm about to ry
<Hobbsee> *try
<Hobbsee> trouble is, i deleted my aptcache too :)
<Fujitsu> Mine wasn't in the apt-cache, so I just downloaded the stuff from LP.
<Hobbsee> oh, need old xserver-xorg too
 * Hobbsee scp's that too
<Fujitsu> xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-input-whateveryouuse.
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: erm?  how am i supposed to get xserver-xorg, when it's the same version in gutsy and hardy, according to LP?
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<level1> Hobbsee: did you just try to upgrade to hardy?
<Hobbsee> level1: no
<Hobbsee> i went thru the X breakage, to see if it was actually fixed.
<level1> I wondering if its a stable enough state that I want to get it
<level1> oh, I see
<Fujitsu> level1: If you're wondering that, it's not.
<Hobbsee> you dont.
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting.  new LP feature
<Hobbsee> LP has decided it's necessary to show depends, conflicts, etc.
<Hobbsee> WTH?
 * Hobbsee swears this is circular dependancies.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: which order did you use to attempt to install this?
<Hobbsee> dpkg is being dumb.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I think I removed everything, then install everything at once...
<Fujitsu> I might have used a --force-depends at one point.
<Fujitsu> But it's all OK now.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten abotu --force-depends
<Hobbsee> this stuff looks circular, so that's not a bad idea.
<Hobbsee> or at least, semi-circular
<Fujitsu> It is sorta, yeah.
<Fujitsu> Though if you remove everything and install all the old versions, I think it's OK.
<Fujitsu> I forget, it was 12 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> I WIN!!!
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: eventual solution:  downloaded the bits, let aptitude install the null driver, so that it can get -core installed, so that the -input and -video can get installed, so that you can then go and install xserver-xorg, xorg, and then ubuntu-desktop
<Fujitsu> Ahhhh.
<Fujitsu> I didn't think about that second step.
<Hobbsee> core depends on the input and video, but input and video won't configure without -core installed.
<Hobbsee> sounds like circular depends for anyone who removes core.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Hobbsee> which most wont do
<Hobbsee> but i think that's a bug.
<Hobbsee> you shouldnt *have* circular deps like that at all, to my knowledge
<Fujitsu> core doesn't depend on input, does it?
<Hobbsee> erm, apparently not.  but xserver-xorg will
<Fujitsu> It's still a mess and silly.
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> root@LongPointyStick:/var/cache/apt/archives# show xserver-xorg | grep input
<Hobbsee> 11:Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-3), xserver-xorg-video-all | xserver-xorg-video-1.0 | xserver-xorg-video, xserver-xorg-input-all | xserver-xorg-input, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, xkb-data | xkb-data-legacy, xbase-clients
<Fujitsu> I guess it does make a bit of sense to have the server depending on them, as it's useful without them.
<Fujitsu> But it makes things a bit difficult if they break.
<Hobbsee> well, true.
<Fujitsu> Erm, s/useful/not useful/
<Hobbsee> oh, it's shift+f9 to make the water go away.
<Hobbsee> not shift+f8
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: do i want to hold back x11-data, or is that OK?
 * Hobbsee doesnt remember
<Fujitsu> That's OK.
<Hobbsee> right.  fixed. :)
<Hobbsee> erm
<Hobbsee> ah.  it's just lagging
<Fujitsu> ?
<Hobbsee> compiz is taking up 90% of cpu
<Hobbsee> right.  that's better
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<cyphase> Anyone know anything about plans to have a "guest" account in Hardy, e.g. you can logon, do whatever, and when you log off, everything is purged?
<Fujitsu> cyphase: I do not know of any, so there probably aren't any.
<cyphase> Fujitsu: i suppose you know everything
<cyphase> Fujitsu: ;)
<neztiti> can someone give me new source.list??
<Hobbsee> neztiti: you dont want it.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | This channel is for Hardy discussion only | If you need help with dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy join #ubuntu  | Release schedule not final yet | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", etc, DO NOT RUN HARDY
<scizzo-> good topic.. :)
<Hobbsee> scizzo-: :)
<Hobbsee> scizzo-: was thinking of adding "the idiot corner is over there"
<bazhang> :}
<compwiz18> "the idiot corner is over by compwiz18" :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: if I want to make a wish/ feature request for a package I just add Wish to the bug report?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: what are you wanting a feature for?
<IdleOne> xchat
<IdleOne> want the upload/download window to be hidden or minimized
<IdleOne> or at least the ability to do so
<Hobbsee> better to file it in the gnome bugtracker then
<IdleOne> url?
<Hobbsee> bugs.gnome.org or something?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: filling with gnome bugtracker assumes that I am using xchat-gnome. I run xchat-common I did file a bug anyway because I believe the same issue exists in xchat-gnome but filed with launchpad also
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: fair enough.  ubuntu people will just foward it to xchat people, so you may as well do it for them :)
<IdleOne> xchat people dont seem to want to fix that seems they like the fact that the winodw covers the chat windows lol
<Hobbsee> hooray.
<Hobbsee> silly people :)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> well guess if it gets fixed it gets fixed if not I will have to live with it
<Vegar> will hardy use 2.6.23?
<ompaul> hope is for 24 to be in there
<sebsebseb> seems  Gutsy is quite a buggy release here and there.  and hardy is probably hardly worth trying in a  VM inside Gutsy,  at the moment?  for a non  developer, because it's very alpha?
<ompaul> well you can see it progress if you want
<sebsebseb> is hardly at the moment based on Gutsy?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: its messy as heck at the moment unless you comfortable with how the distro is packaged together
<sebsebseb> I mean basically
<sebsebseb> Gutsy with some changes?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> how the distro is packaged together?  how differnet components work with each other?
<ikonia> yes, versions dependencies and needs and what needs to be where to work
<sebsebseb> Gutsy to me seems like hardly an upgrade from Feisty really.  and  pft found what seems to be a bug and this one does effect me a lot
<ikonia> thats just opinions
<ompaul> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sebsebseb> Gutsy just seems like  a  newer version of Firefox  Pidgin instead of Gaim and  there is Apparmour and  whatever under the hood stuff that I don't know about
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ompaul> sebsebseb, if you want stability you use the LTS
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> and Hardly is the next LTS
<sebsebseb> I know
<Vegar> when can I expect to see 2.6.23 in hardy?
<sebsebseb> stability lol I expect a  distro to be able to get the names right of a CD
<sebsebseb> the track names
<sebsebseb> and not come up with unknown
<sebsebseb> whatever distro :)
<sebsebseb> surely something like that,  is quite basic to do?
<sebsebseb> Feisty put a CD in and yeah  it would get the names right
<sebsebseb> why do I care that it detects the names of the tracks on the CD?  ,because I have last.fm profile
<sebsebseb> and so yeah the names get submitted
<sebsebseb> when I listen to that track
<ompaul> they are packages that are in gnome one of the main sub components
<ompaul> so if you don't like the gnome way use kde
<ompaul> it went though a lot of changes for version 4
<sebsebseb> the part that tells Rythombox and soundjuicer what the tracks on the CD is called is part of Gnome?
<sebsebseb> I never liked KDE much,  except for Konversation and K3B  basically
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> by what I read and what screenshots I have seen of KDE 4
<sebsebseb> it seems it  is going to be a lot better
<sebsebseb> and maybe it will become my main  desktop environment instead of Gnome
<ompaul> sebsebseb, that part is a database that is queried
<sebsebseb> and I assume Hardly will be suppourting KDE4 by default?
<sebsebseb> which part the bit that tells the player what names are on the CD?
<ompaul> sebsebseb, well given that http://www.kubuntu.org/ kubuntu 4 beta something is in use now as long as kde get 4 out the door then it will be there
<ompaul> sebsebseb, the database it queries
 * ompaul urges self not to repeat 
<sebsebseb> ok so it reads a database that says what  the names of the tracks are on the CD
<sebsebseb> and then it should tell the player that
<ompaul> yes
<sebsebseb> and then it displays that in the player
<sebsebseb> however this is not happening in Gutsy
<sebsebseb> 99% of the time
<sebsebseb> it seems now
<ompaul> as long as you are connected to the interweb
<sebsebseb> and yes when connected to the Internet as well
<ompaul> so what you might want to do is eject the cd and put it in again shortly afterwards
<sebsebseb> yes done that
<sebsebseb> re booted the computer turned it on back on again blah blah.  logged out of the account and back in again so on
<sebsebseb> ejected the CD
<sebsebseb> put it back in again
<sebsebseb> told it to play,  when it said unknown and it don't change
<sebsebseb> after a lot of trying to get it to show the names,  I got it showing the names,  but  one of the tracks wasn't called the right one.  and two of the others didn't have the right name
<ompaul> sebsebseb, maybe that entry is not there
<ompaul> in the DB
<sebsebseb> I tryed differnet CD's also
<sebsebseb> and no luck with getting any of the others to say the names of the tracks yet
<sebsebseb> is it a bug?  or just something screwed with my set up hummmmmm
<ompaul> why don't you look up launchpad.net
<sebsebseb> not tryed Vista yet again with the CD's
<sebsebseb> ,but I expect that will work fine still
<sebsebseb> I am on the bugs thing on launchapd
<sebsebseb> ,but that's quite confussing to me
<sebsebseb> to me it seems rather geek,  and then it's like,  how would I find out if someone has done a bug report for the thing I am on about and blah blah
<sebsebseb> I might have to revert to playing  my CD's on this computer in Vista,  or inside Gutsy in some VM hummmmm
<sebsebseb> well that's a bit silly
<sebsebseb> they should just work with the names showing
<sebsebseb> in Gutsy
<ompaul> well then #ubuntu+1 seems to not really sit you as a type of user
<ompaul> s/sit/suit
<sebsebseb> maybe in a way this is the wrong channel yes
<sebsebseb> ,but
<ompaul> it is for those testing the next version
<sebsebseb> yes I know
<sebsebseb> and if what I am having in Gutsy is a bug
<ompaul> and if you won't meet the people half way by learning to use launchpad.net
<sebsebseb> I hope it won't be in the next one :)
<bazhang> is this #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic ? lol
<sebsebseb> I  have used launchpad before to order CD's and  maybe I did some sort of bug report or that was some where else
<sebsebseb> ages ago
<ompaul> bazhang, no longer sure myself
<bazhang> ahaha
<sebsebseb> I find this a joke that Gutsy won't just  show the names of the CD  tracks
<sebsebseb> something as simple as that
<sebsebseb> oh yeah and by the way if anyone cares, I tryed out Gutsy when it was being developed
<ikonia> ?
<sebsebseb> yes had some issues,  but   that was alright nothing major,  untill a kernel update and my sound no longer worked.  there was some bugs or wahtever,  but it was alpha so yeah
<sebsebseb> I accepted that
<sebsebseb> ended up going back to Feisty :)  then  upgrading to RC of Gutsy and yeah.
<sebsebseb> and  after having computer on.  it crashed on me and stuff like that.  not sure why.  and now this CD names thing hummmmmmm
<sebsebseb> maybe it is a butg
<sebsebseb> I guess it's worth trying to find out yes
<sebsebseb> rather then just doing some bug report,  assuming that it is a bug
<sebsebseb> and I hope Hardy will be quite a lot better release.  i'll try it eventaully and watch it being developed in VM yeah.  that way if things screw up oh well
<sebsebseb> being ignored now?  it seems ok.  well I was off topic anyway in this channel
<sebsebseb> #ubotu
<ikonia> your not being ignired
<ikonia> ignored
<Myrth[home]> hi, what means "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" ?
 * assasukasse is away: Im leaving, query me.
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-27
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=116555
<DanaG> nvidia has very firmly placed themselves on my "never buy" list.
<pen> DanaG: so you use Ati?
<TheInfinity> DanaG: and what would you like to buy? ati? intel? and if its a laptop you justdont get without nvidia? ;)
<DanaG> Well, my GOOD laptop has an nvidia 7600, which can use the working 177 drivers.... but the LCD in it has died, and I have no external monitor to use.
<DanaG> So, I'm temporarily stuck with an old NV17-based laptop.... which has no video drivers.
<pen> DanaG: how does it died?
 * djdarkman goes to make a coffe as hard as h3ll
<DanaG> Started getting more and more lines down the screen (at one point, the banded area was like 100 pixels wide), and then it finally ceased to show anything.
<DanaG> One of the flex-ribbons in the thing must've failed -- the one that goes from the LCD's controller board to the panel (as in, the array of liquid crystals and transistors) itself.
<DanaG> For my next laptop, I'm going ATI.  At least there's some hope there, and at least they attempt to support open-source.
<TheInfinity> DanaG: you know that ATI does not support radeon 9200 and less? ;)
<DanaG> 9200 and lower are open-source, though.
<TheInfinity> yea,  but not good quality
<DanaG> As well as everything up through HD2-series now.
<DanaG> I'd take "not good" over "utterly shit", as nv is.
<Daekdroom> lol
<DanaG> Excuse the profanity, but when I can't even watch a video without it breaking the colors by inverting two of the three color channels... that sucks.
<DanaG> And the drivers have been broken for various reasons (starting with Fedora 9 users) for like 4 or 5 months.
<Daekdroom> ati driver finally supports my X200 on ubuntu 8.10
<DanaG> I'm coming up on the 6th week of a 10-weeks-plus-finals-week quarter, and once the quarter ends, I shall get myself a new laptop.
<pen> hm
<DanaG> I'm going to be amused (in a "look at how horrible that is" way) if nvidia hasn't fixed those drivers by then.
<Daekdroom> Like one month and 10 days left, then.
<Daekdroom> Which is way too short to fix something like crappy drivers
<Daekdroom> Depending on how "fix" means in that case.
<DanaG> Well, I define "fix" as "fix the ABI version disagreement".
<Daekdroom> Looks easy to fix when said like that.
<DanaG> Isn't that something that would just take a simple recompile?
<Daekdroom> I thought of something like a little typo in the code.. But, heh. Isn't there any PPA repo for the driver?
<DanaG> No new driver exists -- even non-packaged beta.
<DanaG> s/even/not even/
<crdlb> DanaG: you mean the xserver 1.5 change?
<chris1> Any had any luck getting pptp vpn working in 8.10 ?
<DanaG> crdlb: yup.
<crdlb> it was more than just an ABI change
<DanaG> Aah.
<djhash> hey.. is there a Screen and Graphics panel in ibex?
<chris1> djhash: like a screen resolution app ?
<djhash> chris1: no.. the app, where it shows you the screens you have, and you can choose what model/make monitors, and what graphic drivers to use..
<chris1> djhash:  ahh not sure, with nvidia you have that, but not sure about the base osd
<Randomskk> hey everyone, I'm installing kubuntu 8.10 RC via the alt disk, setup partitioning manually with encrypted lvm, when it gets to "configuring apt sources" it then asks me to insert media ("please insert disk labeled: kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_...")
<Randomskk> the disk is already in and it's been installing from it up to that point
<djhash> chris1: oh.. cause one would load up in 8.04 when you have improper xorg configured... but when I upgraded to 8.10.. i get useless dialogs that basically tries to do everything automagically.. and fails miserably..
<Randomskk> selecting cancel causes continue to be selected and pressing enter on continue does nothing (no disk activity)
<Randomskk> pressing eject on the drive doesn't release the disk either
<chris1> djhash:  i know the screens you speak of, what graphics card do you have ?
<djhash> intel 830MG
<Randomskk> most of what I can find on google is people getting that message post-install when trying to apt-get something and it asks for the disk because it's in the sources list
<Randomskk> but I can't get to any kind of command line as far as I can tell
<Volkodav> how do you get OOo-3 to the menus? It is not showing up and is somewhere in /opt ?
<chris1> djhash: may want to drop into your xorg.conf file and replace the graphics driver with vesa so you can at least get into your x system to fix it with the correct drivers,  let me see which driver your card needs (it should be one already provided being intel)
<Randomskk> I've no idea where to go from here, does anyone have any suggestions?
<legend2440> Randomskk: is intrepid installed?
<Randomskk> legend2440: no
<Randomskk> this is still on the alt install disk
<djhash> chirs1: my problem is that the screen shows absolutely nothing.. just a cursor that does nothing, then all of a sudden the screen either shutsdown, or gives me the dying colors effect.. when I connect an external monitor, i can see and use ubuntu properly.. I first though maybe resolution issue, but even with the lowest resolution (640x480) it doesnt fix it. xrandr: shows me a list of resolutions on LVDS and VGA, and they are all
<djhash> right.. except in LVDS, it shows 0mmx0mm while the VGA is 3xxmm x 3xxmm something like that..
<lucax> ammm, im trying intrepid, and couldnt get direct rendering in two sessions at the same time, im using an intel gma... is it possible?
<Randomskk> the hard drive is freshly formatted so nothing is installed
<legend2440> Randomskk: oh ok not sure then unless it was a bad burn and the cd is defective
<b3nw> how do you restart pulseaudio outside of a full system reboot?
<lucax> no idea where i can find some help on enabling direct rendering for two users on intel gma?
<djhash> chris1: also.. i've simply copied the xorg.conf from 8.04 to 8.10 and it simply just wont work. and it was set to vesa.. anyways.. dont waste your time.. i'm reinstalling 8.04.. i'll wait for liveCD.. (hopefully it'll work, even though 8.04 liveCD didnt load, and i have to use alternateCD..)
<Daekdroom> djhash: There won't be many stability improvements till final.
<djhash> Daekdroom: yeah.. i thought so.. the thing is I think its because ubuntu 8.10 dropping legacy driver support..
<djhash> Daekdroom: although it clearly states that 830+ should work fine and I have 830MG..
<RAOF> b3nw: Run "pulseaudio --kill" to kill the current daemon, then "pulseaudio".
<Thedjatclubrock> Will Ibex have OO.o 3?
<RAOF> No
<RAOF> Barring backports.
<maxb_> Hmm... intrepid gnome-keyring-daemon appears to be ignoring the gconf setting telling it not to be a ssh-agent, and doing it anyway :-/
<Thedjatclubrock> No?
<RAOF> Thedjatclubrock: No; OOo 3 will not be in teh final release, since it's not in there now.
<Volkodav> does skype support video for conferencing?
<Thedjatclubrock> RAOF: Why?
<remi> I've upgraded to Intrepid Ibex from Hardy Heron and I've heard about the new ~/.Private folder, but how do I use this feature after the upgrade (do I have to manually create the folder?)
<RAOF> remi: The release notes describe the process of creating such a folder; I forget the details right now, but it's something like running the "private-folder-user-setup" command or somesuch :)
<nkei0> hello all
<legend2440> remi: http://dustinkirkland.wordpress.com/2008/08/06/encrypted-private-directories-in-ubuntu-intrepid/
<RAOF> Thedjatclubrock: Because it wasn't released early enough to get in, basically.
<Daekdroom> Damn OO devels :(
<Thedjatclubrock> Aww
<Thedjatclubrock> RAOF: Will it be an update?
<remi> legend2440 RAOF: thank you both, I've also found it on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#Encrypted%20private%20directory
<RAOF> Thedjatclubrock: Not in main, no.  It'll probably be in the backports repository pretty quickly, though.
<Volkodav> there is only audio for conference and no video
<Thedjatclubrock> If prefs->screen res doesn't let me choose, where do I go?
<Randomskk> I've just checked the CD here and it's named "Kubuntu 8.10 amd64" while the installer asks for "Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ Release Candidate amd64 (20081022)"
<Randomskk> not sure if that's why it's not happy or what, but I don't know what I can do about it
<b3nw> RAOF: pulseaudio -kill = W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for the encrypted thing... how does it deal with password changes?
<Hobbsee> Randomskk: it shouldn't matter...
<Randomskk> any ideas on what I could do to figure out the problem or skip around it? I can't seem to give it any input at all - I get cancel or continue and hitting cancel just loads the same screen with continue selected
<Randomskk> hitting continue does absolutely nothing
<RAOF> b3nw: That's not an error.
<RAOF> b3nw: I'm not sure what that warning's doing, but it's just that; a harmless warning.
<Randomskk> just md5sum'd the disk, it's valid
<Hobbsee> Randomskk: uh oh.  That doesn't sound good.
<Hobbsee> Randomskk: (can you file a bug about that please, and give me the number?)
<Randomskk> sure
<Randomskk> I just found this IRC log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/08/%23ubuntu+1.txt where cup0spam has the same problem and apparently solves it by swapping out the optical drive
<nkei0> Anyone want to walk me through deleting a partition and bringing it in on my current partition?  I'm a newbie and the other partition has a bad install of 8.10 on it too.
<Randomskk> but I've not got any spare optical drives...
<Hobbsee> swapping out the optical drives...now there's an interesting thing...
<Randomskk> I can't see why it'd work up to that point and not beyond though
<Randomskk> it loads and unpacks everything else fine from the disk, it's only when it gets to "configuring apt sources" that it messes up
<Hobbsee> Randomskk: neither.  Based on the fact that two people have now hit it, i'd say that's a bug.
<Randomskk> I wonder if it's looking in /cdrom when my drive is for some reason mounted elsewhere
<Hobbsee> possible
<Randomskk> and swapping for another drive which does mount in /cdrom could potentially fix that
<mini-man> Sound broken, chose to keep my alsa conf in the upgrade process, apparently a bad idea. Ideas?
<Hobbsee> Randomskk: indeed.  Add that to the bug too :)
<Randomskk> it does say it's looking for /cdrom
<nkei0> nevermind, hah i figured it out
<Randomskk> I'm gonna test it quickly using a guided install, whole disk, really standard since cup0spam had a software raid setup and I'm using encrypted lvm, in both cases I'm guessing we're doing manual partitioning
<Hobbsee> Randomskk: give it a sec...it's being sent to other channels
<Hobbsee> this feels like irc-tag.
<kirkland> ScottK sent me here to help someone with an alternate cd installer issue?
<Randomskk> hi
<kirkland> Randomskk: you, perhaps?
<Randomskk> yea :p
<Hobbsee> Randomskk, meet kirkland.
<Randomskk> I get to "configuring apt sources" and it asks me to insert the disk labeled "Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ Release Candidate amd64 (20081022)" in the drive '/cdrom/'
<kirkland> Randomskk: so i've never installed Kubuntu from the alternate cd, but i've installed encrypted lvm and worked on the server/alternate installer a fair amount
<Randomskk> if I hit Continue nothing happens at all (drive doesn't spin up), if I hit Go Back it just selects Continue
<kirkland> Randomskk: hit ctlr-alt-F4
<Randomskk> apparently cup0spam had the same issue http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/08/%23ubuntu+1.txt with normal ubuntu
<kirkland> you might see some error messages there
<Randomskk> ah
<Randomskk> "the following NEW packages will be installed: installation-report"
<kirkland> Randomskk: and, fyi, you can get to a command prompt with ctrl-alt-f2
<kirkland> Randomskk: back to the installer screen with ctrl-alt-f1
<Randomskk> "use of uninitialized value $x in scalar assignment at /usr/share/perl/5.10/utf8_heavy.pl line 242, <GEN0> line 1"
<ArkoldThos> anyone know why scim-gtk got installed via automatic updates?
<Randomskk> use of uninitialized value $x in pattern match (m//) at ...heavy.pl line 243
<Randomskk> ..value in split at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Passthrough.pm line 68
<Randomskk> last one repeats
<kirkland> Randomskk: hmm, those might be warnings
<kirkland> Randomskk: shift-pageup will scroll up the screen
<Randomskk> in console I can cd /cdrom and see the disk and all the files are there
<Randomskk> shift-pgup doesn't seem to work
<kirkland> Randomskk: any chance you ran the cd integrity check?  (long chance posibility your burn was bad)
<Randomskk> I've md5sum'd it on my laptop and it's fine
<kirkland> hm, okay
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to connect to radmin in ubuntu?
<Randomskk> cup0spam apparently solved it by swapping out his optical drive on that log I pasted a link to
<Randomskk> I've not got an optical drive handy to test with though
<kirkland> Randomskk: ?
<kirkland> oh, that irc log
<mini-man> anyone? :( speaker-test doesn't show any errors...my volume is maximum...
<kirkland> Randomskk: when you did the installation, what did you select?
<kirkland> Randomskk: to choose Kubuntu
<Randomskk> as in what of the initial options?
<Randomskk> just the first one, "install kubuntu" iirc
<kirkland> Randomskk: so it sounds like your installation options are requiring a package that's not on the alternate-cd itself
<Randomskk> I originally was using encrypted lvm over two drives but the same problem happens with just a guided whole disk install
<kirkland> Randomskk: is the machine connected to the internet?
<Randomskk> yea
<Randomskk> and dhcp worked
<Randomskk> not sure where apt's sources list is though
<kirkland> i'm surprised it didn't just pull that file from the network, then
<kirkland> Randomskk: can you file a bug in Launchpad?
<Randomskk> sure
<kirkland> Randomskk: and then, just to get you up and working, start the installation over, but don't add any additional options
<kirkland> Randomskk: you'll end up with a minimal install
<kirkland> Randomskk: then you can just do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Randomskk> I hadn't added any options, but this is the kubuntu disk
<kirkland> Randomskk: and it'll install the rest of the packages over the interent
<kirkland> Randomskk: hrm
<Randomskk> what package do I file a bug under?
<kirkland> Randomskk: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<kirkland> Randomskk: debian-installer
<kirkland> Randomskk: that'll get it close enough
<VSpike> The upgrade seems to have left a number of obsolete packages behind - should I report this as a bug?
<Randomskk> it suggests this bug from last year https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/155944
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 155944 in debian-installer "Alternate installer fails, asks for Gutsy CD" [High,Invalid]
<Randomskk> it never got solved but was closed when the guy's machine broke
<Randomskk> I previously had feisty installed from the alternate disk, and never tried gutsy
<ConstantineXVI> After updating to RC from beta, my Eee's Atheros card suddenly isn't detected.  Anyone know what to do?
<deathzorz> My nvidia-settings are not saving to my XOrg file when I use gksudo nvidia-settings. When I click it, it closes the whole window and the settings revert upon restarting my computer. Anyone have similar problems or a solution?
<Randomskk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/289702
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289702 in debian-installer "Installer can't proceed after asking for media change" [Undecided,New]
<lenios> hi everyone, i'm trying to install ubuntu mobile on eeepc, install is ok, and after a reboot i'm trying to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and in the middle on of process, i'm getting errors file system is read only, and then errors everywhere
<lenios> i actually did this two or three times, same issue
<Randomskk> kirkland: having the terminal open as it installs lets me shift-pgup scrool, it says "found label 'kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release Candidate amd64 (20081022)', installs a signature from the disk, makes a source list entry and writes it
<Randomskk> then "skipping non-existing file /cdrom/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages" and a few others
<Randomskk> quite a few others, maybe 5 or so
<Randomskk> then in-target: locate cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locate, no such file or directory
<Randomskk> generates locales
<Randomskk> perl falls back to C
<Randomskk> it says the following NEW packages will be installed: installation-report
<Randomskk> and then those perl warnings and the install screen asks for a media change
<BHSPitMonkey> Anything special about setting up a tablet in 8.10?
<BHSPitMonkey> I notice that my tablet's name at least shows up as a choice in supporting apps and applets
<BHSPitMonkey> (Wasn't the case in Hardy).   I still don't know how to actually make it effective, though.
<Randomskk> that's also trying while telling it to not configure networking
<Randomskk> same thing, in other words
<Guest36544> 8.10 current release candidate is running extreemly slow reminds me of win 95 any ideas on why this is?
<a1len> Hey guys. In the wubi install, you allocate however much space you want to be available in the virtualbox. Is there anyway without reinstalling altogether to increase that allocation?
<Guest36544> none atol no confirmation or contradicition ?
<ConstantineXVI> a1len: nope
<gaelfx> since updating yesterday, my machine has been hanging on shutdown, and I suspect the hang occurs when it is trying to shut down alsa because when I restart, sound is not working because either PCM or Master is muted/set to 0, can anyone help me with this problem?
<andresmh> totem hangs when doing youtube searches, any idea how i can debug it?
<acee12345>  has anyone had issues with kubuntu 8.10(current release candidate) running extremely slow ?
<ldiamond> I installed 8.10 server, installed gnome, set up my NIC (worked properly).
<ldiamond> Then I rebooted (Monitor would not turn on after waking up from sleep), and its not detected anymore
<ldiamond> if I do ifconfig -a, I now have eth1 (which I didnt have, I had eth0
<LSD|Ninja> heh, why bother installing Server if all you're going to do is throw a GUI on afterward?
<ldiamond> I'm only putting the GUI on there, not all the other stuffs
<ldiamond> I figured it might be easier to go from there than removing everything afterwards
<LSD|Ninja> A large part of the point of Server is that it doesn't have the GUI
<ldiamond> yea
<ldiamond> but I want the gui, not the rest.
<gaelfx> nevermind, found the bug reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/280534
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 280534 in alsa-driver "[intrepid] alsa is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ldiamond> I'm not here to debate on wether or not its best to start from scratch and install what I need or get ubuntu desktop and remove what I dont need
<Randomskk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/270461 seems to be the same problem I'm having
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270461 in debian-installer "Alpha-5 alternate installer fails" [Undecided,New]
<Randomskk> and seems to be fixed using a SATA drive rather than IDE
<ekigo> hi, could anyone help me configuring ekiga? it detected a symmetric nat, and i've tried running the script found in http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Ekiga_behind_a_NAT_router to forward the ip... but i get an error saying a directory is nonexistent (and it exists)..
<gaelfx> Randomskk: are you trying to install alpha-5 or just experiencing that bug?
<Randomskk> experiencing that bug
<Randomskk> I'm using the kubuntu rc alt disk
<gaelfx> Randomskk: oh, sorry, got no experience with kubuntu :S
<Randomskk> it seems to be the same bug as ubuntu has :P
<Randomskk> I would test the ubuntu disk but don't have any more CD-Rs lying around, just a stack of DVDs
<Randomskk> but the other people who had the problem were all using ubuntu
<gaelfx> Randomskk: you did run the check for defects tool, or is that not on the alternate CD?
<Randomskk> I've md5sum'd the CD on my laptop and got the right checksum
<gaelfx> oof, that's a heart wrencher
<Randomskk> I can't go back or continue D:
<gaelfx> you said you're using an IDE drive?
<Randomskk> yea
<Randomskk> not got any SATA CD drives to test with, either, and I'm not even sure I have a spare SATA port
<Randomskk> the motherboard is four years old or so
<gaelfx> man, that's rough, I would have expected it to give errors like that on SATA, but not IDE, I got no idea what you could do
<Randomskk> ironically it seems to be working when people switch to sata drives
<legend2440> Randomskk: if you have hardy disc you could install that and then upgrade
<Randomskk> latest I've got is feisty, somewhere
<Randomskk> any way to do a net install from the alt CD?
<legend2440> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Randomskk> there's the minimal CD which makes everything be downloaded from the net but I can't find that for 8.10 RC
<Randomskk> can't see any way to use the alt CD to install all packages from the net rather than the CD
<ekigo>  could anyone help me configuring ekiga? it detected a symmetric nat, and basically, i need to do port forwarding but i have no idea how to..
<Randomskk> I like www.portforward.com
<Randomskk> it has good guides for pretty much every router and application
<Randomskk> probably not for ekiga itself but if you know what ports it needs forwarded and can find out your router make it should work
<ekigo> oh, thanks
<danbh_intrepid> ekigo: yeah, do you want your router to forward ports?
<gaelfx> I can't get my bluetooth mouse to work, I ran the setup new device wizard, and it says that it configured properly, but the mouse has absolutely no functionality whatsoever, can anyone help me figure out what's wrong?
<danbh_intrepid> ekigo: usually, thats where port forwarding happens...
<ekigo> mm, i think i can have my computer doing it, but the router may work just as well
<ekigo> i've tried going to the router menu, but i haven't found any port forward menu
<danbh_intrepid> what are you trying to do in the first place?
<danbh_intrepid> allow incoming connections?
<ekigo> no, ekiga detected a symmetric nat, and it said that if i have STUN i could forward the port to my machine to fix the problem (it needs a cone nat)
<ekigo> i have no idea what this terms mean though, i'm just repeating what i've read
<siavash_> so what's up with network manager in intrepid?
<siavash_> it's showing duplicate versions of my network adapter
<siavash_> and it'd constantly keep reconnecting
<siavash_> so I had to deactivate it and I now use ifup/down
<siavash_> anyone know a way to fix this?
<danbh_intrepid> siavash_: have you tried clearing out /etc/network/interfaces?  save the first two lines concerning lo?
<siavash_> yes
<siavash_> it worked fine at first
<siavash_> but after a restart i ended up with two auto ethernet options
<danbh_intrepid> ekigo: http://www.asteriskguru.com/tutorials/sip_nat_oneway_or_no_audio_asterisk.html
<ekigo> i'll take a look at it
<siavash_> anywho, i just upgraded to RC1 from hardy yesterday, and except for the network manager problem everything went through without a hitch
<ekigo> i'm trying to use firestarter to do the forward, but on the policy tab it appears disabled... anyone used firestarter before and know how to enable the option?
<tsedreyt> Hi guys, anyone have any idea why sometimes I do have sound, sometimes I don't, and when I do, I can't plug speakers in?
<crimsun> tsedreyt: can you be more verbose/precise?
<tsedreyt> crimsum: (you've helped me before) I will try.
<tsedreyt> I am on Ibex, and everything worked fine until they released the RC. You gave me a terminal fix that gave me sound, but sometimes it works and then it will stop working as I continue to use my computer, but when I restart, it works again.
<tsedreyt> However, I can never plug in speakers when it is working
<bofh80> tsedreyt, plug in speakers? do you mean a headset? headphones?
<tsedreyt> headphones, speakers, anything into the typical midi jack.
<bofh80> tsedreyt, you have a laptop?
<tsedreyt> I am on a thinkpad, so it has internal speakers, but nothing works other than that
<bofh80> tsedreyt, ohh stinkpad. EOF . lol
<tsedreyt> yeah yeah, I won it, so I'm not complaining, but...you know.
<bofh80> tsedreyt, i woulda complained ;p
<tsedreyt> free computer? nah, ill take what I get.
<tsedreyt> so crimsum/bofh: any idea?
<bofh80> tsedreyt, yey, i spose they had trouble selling it ;p
<bofh80> tsedreyt, i can't think of any reason why you would get no sound from the standard jack ports. does the sound on the laptop stop when you plug in the speakers / headphones?
<tsedreyt> nope, it keeps going after I unplug it
<bofh80> tsedreyt, in your volume preferences, you might find some extra options you can tick that will apear in the switches tab, one of them should do it
<ArkoldThos> something that is going great for me is kubuntu, with that solid thing
<tsedreyt> bofh: speakers are checked, but headphones are not, checking the headphones might do it?
<bofh80> tsedreyt, had a similar problem on an old compaq machine with front jacks, had to find the option in there . . that one might do it . :)
<smil3y> anyone know why atheros ar5001x doesnt work with restricted drivers on intrepid?  it worked in hardy and feisty
<tsedreyt> great! any idea why sound stops working sometimes?
<bofh80> tsedreyt, are there any indications that using certain applications is causing the sound to stop?
<gaelfx> I've occasionally had problems after a hung shutdown
<tsedreyt> hmm, not that I can think of. although sometimes when I open amarok, it says 'xine: no audio drivers found'
<crimsun> tsedreyt: what fix did I give you?  when is sound inaudible?  what's the url that the alsa-info.sh script gave you?
<ArkoldThos> tsedreyt: amarok1 or amarok2?
<tsedreyt> excuse me 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.'
<tsedreyt> amarok 1
<ripps> smil3y: have your tried linux-backport-modules?
<ArkoldThos> hm
<ArkoldThos> you should try without that .xine or smth file
<ArkoldThos> or in amarok config folder
<ArkoldThos> there is a file, forgotten it's name
<bofh80> tsedreyt, use audacious if you like winamp. or sigh rythmbox. i really find amarok to be a lot like azereous, i know people like them, but they do not appear to be very clean to me.
<ArkoldThos> but usually works if you delete it
<ArkoldThos> it just regenerate it
<tsedreyt> hm, I'm a recent itunes convert (sadly I was bound by an iphone) but I returned that, so I am trying new things out.
<tsedreyt> crimsum: I believe it was "sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio /etc/X11/Xsession.d/59pulseaudio"
<tsedreyt> "
<bofh80> tsedreyt, hahaha, i was going to say amerok makes me think og itunes. which i hate. it's nasty stuff on windows. they should stick to mac i think hehe
<tsedreyt> which media player do you recommend?
<SilentDis> greetings.  Kubuntu 8.04 user here.  I figure i might as well upgrade to 8.10 now and hopefully spread out the server load a bit in doing so.
<maco> hey guys, anyone use evolution and upgraded from hardy to intrepid in the last few days?
<ArkoldThos> amarok pwn
<ArkoldThos> amarok 1 is NICE, amarok 2 have a long way to go but im using it already~
<woodyjlw> im having lots of luck with ubuntu 8.10 even tho im still a new to linux and got lots to learn but I do have question about suspend mode for laptops
<ripps> mpd - Media Player Daemon. Favorit music player
<crimsun> tsedreyt: ok, so the issue is that pulseaudio appears to be dying nondeterministically?
<smil3y> ripps>  well i have backports enabled, what else would i need to do?  restricted drivers are now installed, and only one shows for the intrepid kernel
<SilentDis> question: Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10.  I assume it's recommended to go in and disable all 3rd party repos first?
<maco> woodyjlw: if you have nvidia or ati, failing to resume is a known issue in 8.10
<Rubin> SilentDis, the upgrader does it automatically for you :)
<bofh80> tsedreyt, another good question. totem is the defauult movie player you see. mplayer is nice. xine is err gone. VLC or ogle should handle anythin that doesn't work in the first two. i miss bsplayer, totem started out well, but i don't know went like rythmbox i bit
<SilentDis> Rubin: ahhh, rock on, thank you :)
<woodyjlw> ok I have 200 mobile ATI
<ArkoldThos> SilentDis: well, packages of that repositories will not get updated due to dependencies and stuff if packages arent made for intrepid
<ripps> smil3y: linux-backports-modules is a package, I don't think it's even in the backports repository.
<tsedreyt> crimsum: yes.
<maco> ripps, smil3y: it's in main
<maco> smil3y: linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<bofh80> tsedreyt, i spose it depends what sort of files you generally play
<smil3y> ripps>  duh never mind i just scrolled down a little more and saw it lol, ill try that thanks
<crimsun> tsedreyt: won't be able to address that for 8.10 final, then.  will have to wait for -updates.
<tsedreyt> bofh: I just want something that shows/handles my pretty large library, can sync an ipod, and doesn't suck....haha. I mostly use it as a music player, and I have all kinds of types...
<smil3y> ripps>  i just assumed it would be fixed by now i guess, 2 days from release and all oh well
<ArkoldThos> they should change the release date <.<
<ArkoldThos> by a week
<bofh80> ArkoldThos, heheh, it's always like this i spose
<ArkoldThos> bofh80: oh, havent been using ubuntu seriously before hardy and intrepid
<tsedreyt> crimsum: I understand, and thank you for your time, first thing I do every morning is update to hope something is tossed my way, its like of like Christmas....but usually it lets me down
<bofh80> but them look at windows, it takes 3 service packs before the OS they sell you works properly, at least with this it works out of the box with only bugs to correct
<ArkoldThos> debian user since 4-5 years ago here xd
<woodyjlw> will there be a fix for the suspend mode on the laptops with ati / nvidia video ?
<ArkoldThos> things are released when they are done xd
<wgrant> woodyjlw: That largely depends on the manufacturers fixing the proprietary drivers, I'm afraid.
<bofh80> ArkoldThos, hjehjehje. 'when it's done' lol. hehe debian always rocked compared to it's rivals.
<woodyjlw> oh ok
<ArkoldThos> anyway used Sid (unstable) Debian all time
<SilentDis> this kinda thing always makes me glad i'm using *ubuntu.  In the windows world, you usually have to pay to get assistance with an upgrade.  here, there's a whole community happy to help. :)
<bofh80> ArkoldThos, Ximian was a nice step forward on debian, pity about Xandros
<ArkoldThos> didn't have many problem with that xd
<bofh80> SilentDis, yes i would charge you lots of money to help on windows problems. hahahahaha
<ArkoldThos> :o
<maco> so, any evolution users that upgraded from hardy to intrepid in the last few days?
<SilentDis> bofh80: good!
<SilentDis> bofh80: then again, i've not used windows for nearly 3 years now... lol
<ArkoldThos> maco, like a week and an half ago here :p
<ArkoldThos> using kubuntu
<bofh80> but with ubuntu i give it for free.
<ArkoldThos> nothing is better than help people if you can
<maco> ArkoldThos: did your contacts survive the upgrade
<ArkoldThos> thats what i think
<ArkoldThos> xd
<ArkoldThos> maco: all survived
<bofh80> if you want ubuntu on yer pc i come install it for free. cos it means i never have to visit and sit for 2 hours fixing your damned windows box every month
<ArkoldThos> all configurations
<tsedreyt> anyone and everyone: favorite music player on linux?
<ArkoldThos> including kopete ones
<crimsun> tsedreyt: in the meantime, you can modify the amarok launcher to unconditionally restart pulseaudio prior to invoking the binary ;-)
<ArkoldThos> tsedreyt: amarok
<SilentDis> amarok
<smil3y> tsedreyt>  amarok here
<maco> anyone else?  i'm trying to see if anyone else lost their evolution contacts when they upgraded from hardy to intrepid RC
<SilentDis> tsedreyt: don't worry, there'll be someone who says "iTunes under WINE" just to get your dander up :D
<bofh80> audacious rocls
<ArkoldThos> audacious doens't rocks when having more than 27k of songs xd
<tsedreyt> silentdis: if I had admin powers, id boot them
<SilentDis> tsedreyt: roflmao
<bofh80> maco, what you would probably want to look at instead is the versions of evolution that have been upgraded. see if there is structure change, if you have to maybe rebuild or convert your old data ?
<tsedreyt> crimsum: is that very hard/
<maco> bofh80: not my data. i'm trying to see if anyone can reproduce the bug i'm looking at
<woodyjlw> I have missing video driver in xp on the virtual box and since virtual box is in control of assigning the hardware how do you know what drivers to install to get the video working correctly ?
<maco> bofh80: the reporter thinks the conversion fails for the new database, so i'm trying to find someone to reproduce. if it's an isolated event, that's a bit different from if it happens on many upgrades
<smil3y> ripps>  ok, the backports worked, its showing hardware drivers now, thanks
<tsedreyt> I will be back in 5 I have to do laundry, if I wait any longer some dbag is going to take my bedsheets out of the washer and leave them on the floor.
<CarlFK> vmware-player was in dapper-multiverse - seems it is no longer anywhere - anyone know of a repo I can apt-get it from?
<bofh80> o0 reminds me . .  Anyone use a Chrome9 HC video card in here?
<X4D> hello, how can I make so that ubuntu doesn't change my fstab automatically during boot? I wrote it as root and made the necessary changes and saved but once ubuntu reboots the file is back to the messed  up state it was when I installed ?
<tsedreyt> Question: why does my pulse audio manager always say connection refused?
<bofh80> there's a pulse audio manager? :P
<lastelement0> hey everyone, i have just recently upgraded to Ibex, and i cant seem to turn of the system beeps
<Cahan> so right, I upgraded to intrepid, and it's all find and dandy apart from one tiny thing, I cannae connect to my wireless network anymore, iwconfig doesn't show any encryption settings being saved when I try to set them, doesn't work with wicd either, using an ipw2200
<bofh80> lastelement0, roflamo, same here, i never thought to ask tho
<lastelement0> i checked every sound option i can think of yet none of them seem to turn of the beep
<lastelement0> bofh80, its so damn annoying
<bofh80> lastelement0, don't you have a colume control marked 'System Speaker' ?
<bofh80> lastelement0, i just saw it and muted it, i dunno if it's worked yet.
<tsedreyt> bofh: ...Yes? Am I missing a linux joke?
<tsedreyt> Why is it say connection refused? could that be why I don't have sound?
<CarlFK> X4D: huh?
<lastelement0> bofh80, i looked yet don't seem to have on
<bofh80> Cahan, are you attempting to use command line to connect? does the network manager applet in the system tray top right not work?
<bofh80> lastelement0, if you go into the preferences, maybe you can tick it  to show it?
<bofh80> tsedreyt, no joke, waht's the command?
<tsedreyt> just in my applications > sound and media > pulse audio chooesr
<lastelement0> would master or pcm be one of them bofh80?
<X4D> CarlFK: ubuntu automatically builds the fstab during boot, I want this to be disabled so it respects the changes I made
<bofh80> lastelement0, it should be right next to them. if not, hit the preferences button, and maybe it's the list, you can tick it to display it nex tot hem ?
<Cahan> bofh80: well, I use Wicd usually, but that was uninstalled during the upgrade, but network-manager wasn't reinstalled, so I tried connecting via the command line, but that didn't work, currently plugged into router, reinstalled wicd, that doesn't work either
<maco> X4D: unless major changes happened, no, it doesn't
<lastelement0> bofh80, i dont see one that says "system"
<maco> X4D: it definitely should not be doing that
<bofh80> Cahan, PC Speaker sorry
<CarlFK> X4D: what would it build it from?
<maco> X4D: have you turned on a flag in your filesystem so that changes aren't saved over reboots?
<bofh80> lol i'm getting confused
<maco> (i have no idea how to do that, but i think it's possible)
<bofh80> lastelement0, , PC Speaker sorry
<X4D> Well what I'm trying to is to add 3 hard drives to the fstab so they are mounted in the correct directories, after rebooting the drives are not mounted and the fstab has changed
<X4D> ignoring all the changes I made
<CarlFK> X4D: what is the date/time of fstab?
<lastelement0> bofh80, still nothing
<bofh80> Cahan, o0. all the network in intrepid is designed to work with network-manager now i believe, set to try and ignore the /etc/network/interfaces. etc. try and install it?
<tsedreyt> bofh: you've got 4 questions at a time
<X4D> the date is from a few hours ago
<CarlFK> X4D: like when you booted, or installed, or what?
<jesse__> ^Cc12,01
<CarlFK> (or edited...)
<X4D> yes, the date/time is the same as the last reboot
<maco> X4D: just for debugging, can you try "sudo chattr +i /etc/fstab" and then reboot, but hit "e" on your GRUB kernel option and turn off splash.  see if some init script is trying to edit it?
<gaelfx1> what's the irc command that I can use to re-identify as my appropriate name?
<maco> X4D: er, chattr *after* you fix it how you want it
<X4D> ok, i'll try it
<maco> gaelfx1: /msg nickserv ghost user password
<maco> gaelfx1: then /nick user
<tsedreyt> okay, does anyone know why pulse audio manager is refused connection to anything and would that be a reason why my sound is shotty?
<gaelfx> maco: wow, thanks man
<bofh80> tsedreyt, i don't have it . and i can't see it in synaptic. i did a clean intrpid beta install . . .
<gaelfx> fastest reply this side of Rosedale
<tsedreyt> hm, bummer.
<tsedreyt> does this help?E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<tsedreyt> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_284b_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<LoCusF> I recently upgraded to Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex (last friday) and created another session like always to :1, now my mouse doesn't work at :1 but it does work at :0, what could be wrong?
<ArkoldThos> O.o
<ArkoldThos> no clue, is just wierd :s
<LoCusF> yep, thats what I'm thinking as well :D
<EruditeHermit> hi, does fglrx in intrepid only support some ATI chipsets?
<gaelfx> EruditeHermit: you should check out the package details at packages.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> Yes; I forget where the cutoff is.  It should support all the X-series cards, though.
<gaelfx> it should tell you there which chips it should support
<X4D> maco: ok so I made my changes once again and rebooted, the changes were kept this time, the only different thing I did this time was to include the top line of the fstab "proc /proc /defaults 0 0" which I had forgotten before...
<Cahan> bofh80: huh, it seems network manager randomly works when wicd and command line tools don't, oh well, thanks for your help
<tsedreyt> so if anyone knows anything about alsa, I have a question. What does this mean:
<tsedreyt> E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<tsedreyt> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_284b_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<X4D> thanks for your help
<EruditeHermit> gaelfx: the information there is outdated
<gaelfx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx
<bofh80> lastelement0, go into System > Preferences > Sound, The Sounds TAB, then untick "Play Alert sound"
<gaelfx> EruditeHermit: really?
<EruditeHermit> gaelfx: I think they got a beta version from ATI and now my card is no longer supported
<bofh80> lastelement0, apparently that works too
<lastelement0> bofh80, thanks but that hadn't worked
<EruditeHermit> gaelfx: no other distro has Xorg 7.4 support and even the driver from their website doesn't have it
<gaelfx> EruditeHermit: oh, sorry
<lastelement0> bofh80, i had done that and it still played but i found a fix on the forums
<EruditeHermit> gaelfx: canonical got a special drier
<EruditeHermit> just wondering where the cutoff was
<bofh80> lastelement0, ah cool
<lastelement0> bofh80, it basically removes the pc speaker all together
<Dedicated> i memory leak here around like shit
<lastelement0> "sudo rmmod pcspkr"
<Dedicated> plasma leaking, firefox leaking, clamav leaking
<bofh80> lastelement0, think we found the same post :P
<Dedicated> X too
<lastelement0> bofh80 yup good ol ubuntuforums comes through again
<gaelfx> EruditeHermit: well, the list is probably pertty similar to the one in the ubuntu standard repos
<andresmh> is there a utility to do zooming like the Enhanced Zoom Desktop that comes with Compiz but that doesn't need Compiz? That's the only thing I need from Compiz....
<bofh80> andresj, yes but i haven't figured out how to use it. can you see under Applications > Universal Access > Orca ... .
<bofh80> andresmh, , yes but i haven't figured out how to use it. can you see under Applications > Universal Access > Orca ... .
<bofh80> :S
<andresj> bofh80: im guessing u meant andresmh haha
<bofh80> andresj, sorry chap lol.
<andresmh> thanks bofh80, i'll give it a try
<andresj> bofh80: no worries, chap. lol
<td123> does anyone know what a triaged bug is?
<maco> td123: it means the information the developers need is there
<td123> maco: thank you
<maco> td123: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status for more info
<tsedreyt> One last question for anyone, if I am going to make a media partition for my media, what kind of partition should I make it? (nfts, fat32). I'd like it to be usable by windows
<RAOF> ext3 is usable by windows (with the driver from fs-driver.org, IIRC).
<maco> and NTFS works for both as well
<X4D> tsedreyt:  with FAT32 you would limit yourself to 4GB file sizes
<maco> NTFS is actually probably better since it's journalled in both OSes.  the journalling is not supported with Windows using that driver for ext3...it treats it like ext2
<tsedreyt> hm...okay. thank you guys.
<gaelfx> yeah, I got pretty good Ext3 support in windows from a prog named Ext2IFS
<gaelfx> oops, guess he's gone now
<Dedicated> anyone else experience alot of memory leaks with kubuntu?
<DanaG> I actually use ext2fsd, a different piece of software; I set it to read-only mode.  That way, I can guaranteeably always read the linux partition, with no chance of corruption.  When writing in Vista with it, it does tend to corrupt stuff.
<DanaG> But I'd rather have always usable read-only than have sometimes-writable and sometimes "do you want to format it?"
<admin_masu3701> do anybody know a channel for networking
<bofh80> admin_masu3701, networking in what sense? general questions can be asked here. ask away what the problem or question is, and we can direct you
<admin_masu3701> bofh80: am just about to start learning networking..so i though there was a networking chennel
<SilentDis> grrr.  make teh download go faster! *gets out and pushes*
<gaelfx> I know a lot of people have been having trouble with bluetooth mice not reconnecting after reboot, and I did get mine to connect once, but it had no functionality, and now I can't get it to be recognized any more, can someone help me? I suspect it has something to do with the fact I have sdpd in my /usr/sbin
<X4D> why am I getting permission denied with sudo ?¿
<shirish> hi all, my motherboard doesn't support/have bluetooth although the service bluetooth is on . I disabled the service this session 'service bluetooth stop' but isn't there a GUI with which I can say which services to start and stop each session?
<zerwas> shirish, don't know GUI but... sudo /etc/init.d bluotooth start should do it
<zerwas> X4D, because you don't have the permissions? ;)
<shirish> zerwas:  I don't want to use bluetooth (my motherboard doesn't have bluetooth facility) , I want to keep it stopped every session, know how?
<zerwas> shirish, sure, there is also a GUI
<shirish> zerwas:  know the name of that utility?
<gaelfx> shirish: in system->preferences->session
<zerwas> shirish, but i don't know the english words... go to system -> administration -> services
<Naisenu> Trying to figure out how to make my 5.1 sound work. Alsa has already been told it's got a 6 channel system. A "speaker-test -Dsurround51 -twav -c6" tells me I have front left & front right channels.
<X4D> zerwas: i did sudo gedit /etc/fstab, cant save... then I tried sudo cp /etc/fstab2 /etc/fstab... permission denied
<zerwas> X4D, huh?
<zerwas> X4D, cd /etc
<zerwas> X4D, sudo touch test
<X4D> zerwas: created the file no prob
<zerwas> X4D, ls -lhas /etc/fstab
<shirish> gaelfx: zerwas: thanx, there is a utility which stops or starts services so next time while booting up the services wouldn't start or stop at all.
<zerwas> shirish, right.
<shirish> gaelfx: zerwas: the System>Preferences> Sessions just makes sure that its not in your session, its per-user stuff, not global
<X4D> zerwas: -rw-r--r-- root root 598
<gaelfx> shirish: yeah, my bad
<shirish> gaelfx: zerwas: I know there is a utility to stop or start services globally (not user-specific) just not knowing the name.
<gaelfx> shirish: zerwas's services thing should work though
<zerwas> gaelfx, looks good. sudo nano /etc/fstab also does not work?
<zerwas> i mean X4D
<ArkoldThos> i have downloaded a source package, how can i make a deb package with it?
<zerwas> ArkoldThos, with checkinstall for example.
<X4D> zerwas: nope nano gives me the same permission denied
<zerwas> ArkoldThos, sudo apt-get build-dep packagename and then ./configure && make and then sudo checkinstall ...
<zerwas> X4D, umm ... don't know, sorry. can you do "sudo -s"?
<shirish> another query, the comp. I have doesn't have cpu frequency scheduling, so is it useful for me (powernowd) ?
<X4D> zerwas: well thanks for the help anyway, "sudo -s" didn't work either
<dougb> is it pretty easy to install flash player 10 on the amd64 version of ubuntu 8.10?
<zerwas> X4D, did you change something with the permissions?!
<ArkoldThos> zerwas: sudo apt-get build-dep doesnt do nothing :o
<darksyns> anyone know which drivers to use for nvidia nforce 430 geforce 650se
<zerwas> ArkoldThos, sudo apt-get build-dep packagename was what i wrote :)
<zerwas> ArkoldThos, depends if the package is also available in an older version in the repositories or not.
<ArkoldThos> i put it :p
<ArkoldThos> david@arkpc:~/ubuntu$ sudo apt-get build-dep yatc
<zerwas> ArkoldThos, ok then it's not available and you will have to solve dependencies on your own
<darksyns> hello?
<darksyns> help with this nvidia card please
<zerwas> dougb, search google.
<ArkoldThos> zerwas: the tar.gz includes debian folder
<zerwas> darksyns, hello. no.
<zerwas> darksyns, ;-)
<darksyns> u dont know which to use?
<ArkoldThos> dougb: yes, is very easy
<zerwas> dougb, there is a script here for example: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/08/20/flash-10-rc-on-ubuntu-amd64/
<darksyns> im having a hard time with any nvidia driver
<X4D> zerwas: no didn't try messing with the permissions
<darksyns> older ubuntu versions would just download it for u
<bofh80> darksyns, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<darksyns> does nothing
<zerwas> X4D, any strange constellation with your hard drives or partitions?
<zerwas> X4D, did you have the problem since the installation?
<darksyns> im also using virtualbox
<darksyns> is that a problem?
<zerwas> darksyns, you are running Ubuntu in Virtualbox?
<darksyns> yes
<bofh80> darksyns, vitualbox does not support 3d drivers.
<zerwas> darksyns, yes this is indeed a problem.
<darksyns> ok
<X4D> zerwas: "Operation not permited" while trying to change permissions, i did not have this since installation, the last thing I changed before this happened was the owner of a drive "sudo chown -R /username:root /media/hd201" and then this came up
<X4D> zerwas:  */username:root -> username:root
<zerwas> hm
<ArkoldThos> in what package the opengl dev headers are?
<frosterrj> wow, intrepid on Aspire One, VirtBox with TinyXP and my cisco vpn connection.  8 gb drive and 512mb ram.  XP is damn fast.  This could really be my travel machine!!!
<X4D> zerwas: drives and all permissions have been changed well, there's no problem with the previous changes or anything out of the ordinary
<zerwas> X4D, have a look in the /etc/sudoers if everything is right
<frosterrj> oh, and with the atheros wireless working...it's gotta be the shiznit fo sho!
<Naisenu> Is 5.1 sound an issue in Ibex? (or just my machine)
<X4D> zerwas: "(User privilige specification) root ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<frosterrj> nite all....
<zerwas> X4D, btw hope you used sudo visudo
<X4D> zerwas: I just looked at the file with nano, didn't do any changes
<gaelfx> Naisenu: have you tried googling that?
<ArkoldThos> at package contains GLICT dev files?
<zerwas> X4D, is there no %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<X4D> yes
<Naisenu> yes
<Naisenu> it's not pulling up much of help
<gaelfx> that would suggest to me that the problem is on your machine then
<Naisenu> i also have my previous notes on what i did for Hardy ... but the same option that i used last time isn't available now
<X4D> zerwas: it's there below the commented lines
<DanaG> oh, PulseAudio doesn't default to surround by default.
<DanaG> You have to edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to set default-sample-channels=6.
<Naisenu> I had a "Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE" option and it's not there
<crimsun> or however many channels you have.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've noticed really odd behavior with mplayer under PulseAudio.
<DanaG> if you pause and resume repeatedly, such as by using frame skip, eventually playback hangs.
<gaelfx> Naisenu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/219081 looked at this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 219081 in linux "no 5.1 sound on sound blaster live" [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> It may be after just two frame skips ('.' key).
<DanaG> s/may/can/
<crimsun> *sigh*  I wish people would stop abusing asoundconf, but I suppose that's what happens when people don't understand runtime alsa-lib configuration.
<gaelfx> DanaG: did you figure out your bluetooth problem ever?
<crimsun> Naisenu: 5.1 is not a problem under 2.6.27, no.  What troubleshooting steps have you done?
<DanaG> I'm using the mplayer pulse plugin, specifically.
<gaelfx> crimsun: by the by, I logged before you gave me advice last time about my PCM being off, Hobbsee told me though, so thanks much!
<Naisenu> crimsun: enabling 6 ch in Alsa mixer (HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)) and made sure those volumes are up
<crimsun> gaelfx: yw.
<DanaG> On my 'good' computer, it works better with the openal plugin, oddly enough -- but not on this old computer.
<crimsun> Naisenu: please save and run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Naisenu> crimsun: And on Hardy, I had a "Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE" option and it's not there now.
<Naisenu> i'd love to run it ... but it doesn't want to run
<Naisenu> yay for husbands ... it gave an error though
<Naisenu> error = http://pastebin.com/m2185fc9b
<RAOF> Naisenu: You probably want to run that as "bash alsa-info.sh" if you're not going to mark it as executable.
<hex4def6> Hi -- I'm trying to compile guile on ibex, but its breaking due to D_FORTIFY_SOURCE. How do I change Ubuntus defulat CFLAGS?
<Naisenu> thanks :)  that worked: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=291981b819da540359d9521cb89d0a692ddf44db
<RAOF> crimsun: ^^^
<crimsun> Naisenu: / RAOF: thanks
<crimsun> hex4def6: add -Wno-error to the CFLAGS
<crimsun> hex4def6: (it has been reported upstream; that's how it's worked around in intrepid)
<hex4def6> crimsun: I assume you mean in the guile Makefile? In general, though, where is Ubuntus set of CFLAGS? I assume there must be some .conf somewhere...
<shirish> gaelfx: zerwas: I was talking about bum
<shirish> ubottu: bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<shirish> info bum
<gaelfx> shirish: oh, ok,never heard of that one I'll check it out, thanks!
<gaelfx> good circuits everybody, I'm out!
<crimsun> hex4def6: you can, yes, or just invoke make with additional CFLAGS, or pass additional CFLAGS to configure
<hex4def6> the thing is, part of my issue is I'm dealing with a cross compiling enviroment, and I want to modify ubuntus CFLAGS directly, just to see if they're the ones being used by the crosscompiler
<hex4def6> So; throw me a bone: where are they stored? :)
<RAOF> hex4def6: In the environment, if anywhere; I don't believe we actually set default CFLAGS.
<RAOF> We have default CFLAGS while building packages, but they're explicitly set with dpkg-buildpackage.
<crimsun> Naisenu: in a Terminal, does `pasuspender -- speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51' work as expected?
<Dulak> hex4def6: afaik cflags are set in the source package per package, nothing global
<hex4def6> Oh, ok. Hmm.
<hex4def6> Ok, I'm a bit of a n00b at this, but I don't understand then: passing -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=0 to configure seems to fix the compile issue, but that flag is supposed to be an 8.10 feature. This program, though, doesn't seem to set -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE to anything in the Makefile. So where is it coming from?
<RAOF> Probably from configure?
<Tukon> ok
<Tukon> asked the other day about an adept problem
<Tukon> trying to install koffice-kde4 (the koffice2 beta)
<Tukon> but when i add the line to third party sources
<Tukon> it still doesnt update the package list
<Tukon> what'd the console command to manually do it?
<crimsun> hex4def6: see http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gcc-4.3/extracted/gcc-default-fortify-source.dpatch
<hex4def6> This is a patch against gcc itself? so this is then set by default whenever gcc is invoked, unless explicitly *disabled*?
<crimsun> hex4def6: correct.  It was enabled back in June, and it was tested during the hardy development cycle.
<hex4def6> Things are starting to make sense then. Thanks for the insight
<wiivile2> hi
<wiivile2> if i want a live usb install of ubuntu for my laptop, should i use the current release or wait for 8.10
<ChadAyers> anyone have any tips on improving video play back on ubuntu 8.1?  when i do full screen DVD or flash it looks kinda choppy.  I've activated the current 177 driver for my nvidia card and played with the quality settings but still looks horrible.
<ChadAyers> Hello?  this thing working?
<RAOF> ChadAyers: Yah.
<ChadAyers> hmm..  I'd hate to go back to Vista, but my video playback was much better
<RAOF> What is it that you have tried?
<ChadAyers> I check that I used the current recommended driver and played with the quality/speed adjustment for my nvidia card
<RAOF> Ah.  That switch isn't going to do anything useful.
<ChadAyers> darn
<RAOF> But others might.  For example, flash won't do GL-accelerated video scaling while Compiz is active.
<ChadAyers> is compiz the desktop enhancment?
<RAOF> Desktop effects, yes.
<ChadAyers> its off.. i haven't turned it on yet
<RAOF> It'll be on by default.
<ChadAyers> non of the functions for it work
<ChadAyers> thats where ya can do like Windows key + tab right?
<RAOF> Not by default, I think.
<ChadAyers> hmm  well when i used it before i had to turn it on after install and then the affects worked.  non if it is on right now
<RAOF> Press Alt-tab; if you see thumbnails of your open windows you've got desktop effects enabled :)
<ChadAyers> just the icons no thumbnails of windows
<RAOF> Ok; strange.  I'd've thought you'd get compiz by default.
<xcerca> does gnome-do actualt start programs faster ?  how do you use it ?
<ChadAyers> not with the nvidia card i have.  you're required activate it because drivers are restricted.
<RAOF> xcerca: <super><space> (type something, get some item) <tab> (type something else, get some action) <enter>
<xcerca> does that start porgrams faster ?
<RAOF> xcerca: You probably want to enable some plugins, too; they do interesting things.
<RAOF> Depends on what you mean by "faster".  It's quicker for me to type <super><tab>"te"<enter> to get a terminal than it is for me to go up to the menus, yes.
<mike-solidus> kwin crashes on startup and gtk apps are unthemed, anyone know how to fix this?
<RAOF> It also does other stuff; I particularly like selecting some text, <super><space>sele(cted text)<tab>(send to )Paste(bin)
<apparle> 8.10 has OSS sound support ??
<RAOF> apparle: Ish.
<xcerca> RAOF , isn't Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V a bit easier...  i think it is
<apparle> RAOF: what?
<RAOF> xcerca: I don't find it so; that requires me to start a browser, add a new tab, go to a pastebin, paste the text, and hit the "submit" button.
<RAOF> xcerca: With Do, I just select the text and get back a URL
<RAOF> apparle: There's kinda OSS support, in that both pulseaudio and ALSA kinda support it.
<RAOF> apparle: It is, however, impossible to properly support.
<jscinoz> hey
<jscinoz> just wondering
<xcerca> o, cool
<jscinoz> on the intrepid alternate installer, when you choose what packages to install, there is a new one "ubuntu-mobile", what does this entail? the netbook specific stuff or is it for embedded mobile platforms?
<DanaG> PulseAudio can't use oss4.... or rather, oss4 breaks the API so PulseAudio can't use it.
<jjgalvez> is there any disadvantage to updating from 8.04 using the alternate iso rather then updating online?
<RAOF> jjgalvez: Not really.  You'll likely need an internet connection anyway, though, as the alternate iso is unlikely to have _all_ the packages you've got installed.
<jjgalvez> RAOF: Thanks, I just like having the ISO for the bulk of the update so I was hopping that it was basically the same thing either way
<wiivile2> if i want a live usb install of ubuntu for my laptop, should i use the current release or wait for 8.10
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> i went to the lower nvidia driver and this seems to be better
<nekostar> stable around 140MB for Xorg
<nekostar> wiivile2 get the current one
<nekostar> follow directions at pendrivelinux.com
<jjgalvez> wiivile2: I'd wait, it will be out very soon
<wiivile2> what's wrong with 8.1
<nekostar> and then redo the iso side but not the persistant partition
<nekostar> jjgalvez this one's not gonna be done for a bit i think... gonna be lots of updates for a couple months..
<jjgalvez> wiivile2: well it looks like you're better off with the current release then
<firestorm__> i updated to 8.10  im now geting a whole bunch of end_request i/o error,  on dev sr0 on sector 85000ish and buffer i/o on sr0 on logical sector 101000ish on boot, at the start of when it shows the text, it also does it when it loads drivers, and mounting local filesystem fails, but i appear to boot fine
<firestorm__> logical block*
<admin__> icanhelp.pastebin.com
<admin__> www.icanhelp.pastebin.com
<admin__> ubottu
<admin__> ubottu:
<admin__> ubottu_:
<Dedi> im sooo tired of usb stops working for newly plugged in devices
<Dedi> its a pain with a usb switchbox
<admin_masu3701> hello there
<admin_masu3701> do anybody know when is ubuntu 8.10 coming out?
<admin_masu3701> is it today?
<rww> admin_masu3701: 4 days to go :)
<rww> admin_masu3701: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<admin_masu3701> rww: will it be alot differentn from beta version?
<rww> admin_masu3701: feature freeze was at the end of august. Theoretically, most of the changes since then were bug fixes, rather than new features. Therefore, no, probably not.
<rww> admin_masu3701: although, if you were affected by a bug that's since been fixed, you'd see a difference :)
<admin__> ubottu is wh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wh
<admin__> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<admin__> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<admin__> ubottu send me this back admin_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<admin__> cool
<admin__> ubottu
<admin__> ubottu is cool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is cool
<rww> !fishing | admin_
<ubottu> admin_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jon_high9000> hi there. i have been trying to resolve a screen resolution problem on intrepid. i cannot seem to get any higher than 800x600.
<admin__> whats different from 8.04
<DigitalFiz> yay my handycam works in 8.10!
<rww> admin__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview#New Features since Ubuntu 8.04
<admin__> how can i add more storage to a parttion i still have unallocated space
<admin__> how do i become a channel operator
<admin__> how do i become a channel operator
<nekostar> ok lets see if we can get kde going this time
<UbuntuHelper> anyone have UBUNTU Question
 * Uzzi saluta tutti
<acuster> Hey all, what's the correct way to remap keyboard keycodes these days? My old script works for a while and then no more.
<acuster> I had:
<acuster> xmodmap -e "clear Lock"
<acuster> xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = BackSpace"
<acuster> xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = Caps_Lock"
<acuster> xmodmap -e "add Lock = Caps_Lock"
<acuster> which I add to the Sessions -> Startup Programs
<acuster> any alternatives?
<chuxxsss> hi all
<chuxxsss> I'm still having problems with the fence_tool on start up have to wait 300 sec to start
<acuster> hey all, in the release notes there is a description of the evdev being incompatible with xmodmap, anyone know where I can get more info?
<SilentDis> hello.  Just upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 RC.  my screen seems to 'flicker' every once in a while, like it goes black for a split second, then comes back.
<acuster> anyone know how to remap keys on 8.10?
<geremy> does anybody know if tv out is supported on the intel 945's in intrepid?
<bhuey> Can I apt-get upgrade to this latest release ? howto ?
<TheInfinity> bhuey: dont use unstable software if you cant google this for you alown.
<TheInfinity> *alone
<cypherdelic> what will the next release be named?
<TheInfinity> -> topic
<bhuey> TheInfinity: I'm a Linux kernel developer. Does that qualify me ?
<TheInfinity> bhuey: then you would know how to read topics ;)
<bhuey> I'm just looking for a apt source to upgrade since I'm old school
<bhuey> I don't trust the GUI tools as a matter of principal
<bhuey> and there wasn't much on that at any of the public links that I saw
<alanbshepard70> I heard that the pre release of 8.10 was destroying NICs, do I need to be concerned about installing the 8.10 RC on my PC?
<AstralJava> bhuey: `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` for CLI release upgrade.
<bhuey> AstralJava: thanks, got it, so the apt-get method has been deprecated ?
<TheInfinity> bhuey: yes
<apw> bhuey: i believe you can just change your hardy to intrepid in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheInfinity> since a few versions already
<bhuey> apw: that's what I'd normally do
<apw> and then update.  but the gui does do more than just that
<lch> hi, how do I request that a security fix for a package in the intrepid repositories is being applied? It already is in the Debian source repo, I'm just not sure about Ubuntu
<bhuey> TheInfinity: didn't know that
<bhuey> apw: I'll just follow the instructions
<apw> and i hate gui's but i did use update-manager -d
<bhuey> it's simple enough
<apw> to do my update and it seemed to work pretty well
<AstralJava> bhuey: Sort of. That's the equivalent for update-manager, just for CLI. Includes all sorts of hooks Ubuntu developers created for smoother upgrade experience.
<bhuey> AstralJava: yeah, I'll use that since I don't want to repair a broken upgrade or something like that. I don't have the time to waste on it
<apw> alanbshepard70: that was probablaly the e1000's that were getting wiped, that should be fixed in the current kernels
<AstralJava> bhuey: But then you might wanna wait until Intrepid is released, plus a couple of days for the first SRUs have sunk in.
<Randomskk> does anyone know if I can use the alt disk to install but have it fetch packages from the internet rather than the CD?
<AstralJava> bhuey: If you do that, get rid of the -d flag from the command.
<bhuey> AstralJava: jessu christ this upgrade is huge
<alanbshepard70> apw: Ok thanks I just wanted to make sure I had nothing to fear. I love Ubuntu and wanted to get the latest release.
<AstralJava> bhuey: Naturally. There's a whole lot of stuff changed.
<bhuey> AstralJava: I just won't reboot my machine just yet
<bhuey> AstralJava: yeah, it seems to get larger and larger after every release, scary and impressive at the same time
<AstralJava> bhuey: You have UPS and the like to guarantee that? Redundant PSUs and stuff? :D
<bhuey> hello no
<bhuey> hell no
<bhuey> I mean, I use to work on enterprise file systems so I'm kind jaded by software in general
<AstralJava> bhuey: That is true, but not necessarily the topic for this channel. Lotsa people have opinions about the growing base.
<AstralJava> bhuey: Understood.
<bhuey> like I know better now to not trust anything
<bhuey> sure
<lch> anybody? how do I request that a security fix for a package in the intrepid repositories is being applied? It already is in the Debian source repo, I'm just not sure about Ubuntu
<AstralJava> lch: #ubuntu-bugs for starters. Have a bug number handy.
<lch> AstralJava, I have a bug number from the Debian Bugtracker, and a link to the Debian sid package page, is that okay?
<betzi> my keyboard isnt working after i updated to new 8.10. touchpad is working
<AstralJava> lch: Most likely not. At this phase of the release cycle, they're gonna need everything played by the book. An LP Bug filed, etc. They'll walk you through the process there.
<betzi> how can i fix it?
<lch> apparently the XSS problem was announced in the Ubuntu Mediawiki Maintenance Team email list, too
<lch> ok thanks
<AstralJava> lch: No prob. Also be aware that only release critical uploads will enter the repos until the release happens. Everything else will happen as SRUs.
<betzi> my keyboard isnt working in X11 desktop after i updated to new 8.10. touchpad is working fine...in the virtual terminal the keyboard is working.. can someone help me?
<Greenery> when I play video, its plays but the video is flickering with black spots all over it. Any idea what's the problem? I'm using Kubuntu 8.10RC
<dli> Greenery, sounds like video driver issue
<Greenery> how do i find out witht he video driver issue?
<betzi> my keyboard isnt working in X11 desktop after i updated to new 8.10. touchpad is working fine...in the virtual terminal the keyboard is working.. can someone help me?
<woden1> Why is the guest account only able to be accessed from the Fast User Switch Applet in the upper-right hand corner?
<definitely> Hello anyone was able to start Cairo-Dock on Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex AMD64 ?
<Greenery> guess xv is causing the problem
<definitely> what is xv ?
<Greenery> oh i was referring to my problem
<definitely> ;D
<mnemoc> hi, how can one know what package owns a given file?
<apw> if the file is installed then dpkg -S <filename> will look it up
<woden1> How do I get flash working in Ubuntu?
<mnemoc> good, but likes to eat tons of CPU :(
<lch> woden1, install flashplugin-nonfree
<woden1> lch: do I also need libflashsupport
<lch> no, unless it's a dependency
<punzada> Question, any ideas on how to control my fan on my gateway laptop mx400? google seems pretty unproductive everything involves me invoking a FAN0 from echo 3 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state but there is no FAN0 there.
<punzada> no fans listed at all under /acpi/fan
<chuxxsss> Hi al the new update is dropping the eth0 connect on auto?
<chuxxsss> after 3 to 4 hours
<mnemoc> apw: thanks
<mnemoc> apw: thanks, worked :)
<mnemoc> !pci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci
<mnemoc> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<punzada> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<punzada> really?
<punzada> :|
<woden1> what is the audio support in ubuntu 8.10?  oss, alsa, or pulseaudio?
<punzada> supports all three, default is pulse
<punzada> and in my experience pulse support has greatly increased
<filo1234> i guys, i have a curiosity, so i have see wich ibex work without xorg.conf too, so question is in case of graphic problems, where i can put hands?? where is configuration file??
<amro> after updating packages a couple of days ago, I have this annoying bug where hitting alt-f2 leaves alt "pressed" permanently, so I can't type or click on windows
<amro> only thing that fixes it is switching to a tty and killall kdm
<apw> my understanding is that there is a fallback mechanism in the X server should its chosen driver fail, i also think that you can have a file should that be helpful
<filo1234> apw: is your answer for me?
<apw> yep sorry
<filo1234> apw: ok, sure i can use an xorg.conf too, but if i remove it?? :)
<apw> filo1234: its more that the file is now optional, without it it probes for everything as if you have a file with no details in
<filo1234> apw: ok and i ahve another question, there is some new command for configure X??
<filo1234> have*
<apw> it doesn't really seem you need one, as everything is probed.  if you do need to override decisions, then you change xorg.conf as normal
<filo1234> ok thanks a lot apw
<woden1> How do I remove my user from the sudoers list (after unlocking root account) ?
<apw> woden1: remove yourself from the admin group
<woden1> apw: I did not see any admin group in /etc/group
<apw> in my /etc/sudoers file i have %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<apw> and i am listed in my groups file under admin
<apw> whats in your /etc/sudoers file?
<woden1> apw: here is my /etc/sudoers:  http://paste.debian.net/20092/
<apw> that is the same as mine pretty much which implies you are getting sudo ability through the admin group
<apw> my login appears in /etc/group in admin and lpadmin groups
<woden1> apw: I don't appear to be in the admin group though
<apw> then its not clear how you are getting sudo priv
<apw> what groups are you in
<woden1> apw: here is my /etc/group:  http://paste.debian.net/20094/
<woden1> apw: Oh I see.  I had to log out and log back in.
<woden1> apw:  Now it says I am not in the sudoers file.
<apw> ahhh you had changed it
<woden1> apw: So now how do I tell Ubuntu to let me run system configuration stuff?
<apw> haven't you just told it you don't want it to let you by removing your sudo access?
<woden1> If I go to System --> Administration --> Users and Groups, I get an error:  You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<woden1> apw:  it should prompt me for the root password now.
<apw> are you saying you want it to do that, or that documentation says it will
<woden1> Sorry, I am saying that I want it to do that.
<apw> woden1: hmmm
<samurdha> could anyone help me install madwifi drivers on intrepid ibex?
<woden1> apw:  You understand what I am saying of course, yes?
<wgrant> Why precisely are you dealing with a root password?
<woden1> apw:  BTW, this is the default behavior on Debian.  Root is unlocked and regular user is not in admin group and has no sudoer privilege.  When you launch a system config utility, it prompts for your root password.
<woden1> wgrant:  Because this is how I prefer to use the system.
<wgrant> That's very strange of you.
<woden1> wgrant:  define strange.
<apw> i would not be supprised if it uses another group to allow su access
<apw> and if debian has it its likely still in there...
<samurdha> could any1 help me with my wlan?
<betzi> my keyboard isnt working in X11 desktop after i updated to new 8.10. touchpad is working fine...in the virtual terminal the keyboard is working... where can i start to fix the problem?
<wgrant> betzi: Try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way, and restart X.
<betzi> now i got a kernel panic: VFS: Uanbel to mount root fs on unknown-block
<betzi> ah wayne on, i will reinstall ubunut -.-
<samurdha> does any1 know how to install madwifi?
<Opr8iVe> EeEeEeEeK!
<Opr8iVe> Ibex broke my system..  LOL.. Not really.. just fun to complain..
<Opr8iVe> Id did some odd things, however.. was wondering if there were some gurus in here willing to help out a semi-newbie
<Opr8iVe> Strange thing: Using the latest kernel (installed by the Ibex upgrade) system hangs at boot, unless Im pressing a key.. (Capslock, for instance)
<Opr8iVe> Stranger thing: it broke all my other previous (working) kernel builds
<Opr8iVe> Strangest thing: When doing the dpkg command at the recovery screen, it finally eliminated all my older kernels from the system (and took them out of menu.lst
<Opr8iVe> fark.com: system still works fine, once you get pas the boot. "Ta Da!"
<Opr8iVe> oh, and as an aside.. You may want to adjust the settings or whatever to not indicate (in update manager) theres a new dist version available, until its out of beta..
<wgrant> Opr8iVe: It won't say that unless you pass -d to update-manager...
<Opr8iVe> Oh cripes.. thats what that switch is for.
 * Opr8iVe apparently knows only enough to be dangerous 
<Opr8iVe> In other news, it all looks like its working quite well.. Other than the boot issue
<Opr8iVe> Plus, I cant seem to get the -rt kernel to boot at all
<Opr8iVe> I tried the nolapic workaround, but when I do that, it doesnt seem to be able to see my hd
<Opr8iVe> so, am I really in the wrong place to ask about help? the #ubuntu channel sent me here..
<Opr8iVe> or (in yoda voice) is the "strong in here, idle is"
<aLeSD_> hui all
<aLeSD_> I'm tring to install the rc of 8.10
<aLeSD_> I triend with Xubuntu 32bit - desktop edition and ubuntu 8.10 amd64 desktop edition
<aLeSD_> but I'm in troubles with networking
<aLeSD_> I mean I cannot connect with wired interface
<aLeSD_> tring to run the dhcpclient by terminal it gives errors like no buffer space available or message too long
<aLeSD_> has someone the same problem ?
<graingert> how is ibex beta and rc...?
<aLeSD_> graingert it's the ibex beta ... just downloaded it 1 hour ago
<graingert> but it can only be in beta or RC
<graingert> not both surely?
<aLeSD_> :)
<Opr8iVe> topic for this channel calls it "810rc
<aLeSD_> ok ... sorry
<mercutio22> Opr8iVe> when was the last time you updated?
<graingert> "Ibex is still beta software"
<Opr8iVe> About 30 minutes agi
<graingert> "Intrepid Ibex Release Candidate Released"
<graingert> can't both be true?
<aLeSD_> ehm ... is it a known problem ?
<Opr8iVe> 1+1 = .. .. 1?
<aLeSD_> 1+1 = 11
<graingert> 1+1= window
<Opr8iVe> Ah.. Gotcha
<dr_willis> RC is just cleaning up little issues.. (hopefully) befor the final release...
<graingert> I know that you know that, but the topic does not
<danbh_intrepid> I'm surprised at all the little things that aren't fixed at this point
<aLeSD_> ... ehm ...
<dr_willis> From the smaller and smaller # of updates I seem to be having every day.. RC is getting closer and closer. ;0
<Opr8iVe> I think Im having the goofy kernel issue where (amd64 + Broadcom driver + nvidia mobile = kernel hangs on boot)
<danbh_intrepid> Isnt RC about only cleaning up major issues?  dr_willis  I think you got it backwards
<wgrant> danbh_intrepid: Not necessarily.
<dr_willis> danbh_intrepid,  from all the freezs  id hope all the major issues have allready been caught
<wgrant> Now we are in release freeze it is only omg-bbq-critical issues.
<dr_willis> but they could always delay the releae..
<graingert> bbq=barbeque?
<wgrant> graingert: Yes, but it's more often used an obscure acronym next to OMG
<dr_willis> I have to wonder what sort of 'omg-bbq-critical' issues were in the language pack updates i saw...
<wgrant> We hadn't entered release freeze then.
<wgrant> And language support is critical.
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: the lack of translations?
<graingert> dr_willis: someone spelled somthing wrong
<dr_willis> :) seems every update theres some spelling corrections then.
<wgrant> There hadn't been complete language pack updates for quite some time due to a Launchpad bug or several.
<Opr8iVe> mercutio22, after checking, about 1 hour ago. The last upgrade I did, installed new kernel headers for the 2.6.27-3-rt, but didnt touch the only (working) 2.6.27-7-generic kernel (Im running as we speak) the -3-rt kernel still wont boot
<vbabiy> Does any one know how to turn off system beeps in 8.10
<dr_willis> welli just got some when i updated/upgraded.. but this laptop has not been updated/graded in a about 2 days
<aLeSD_> .... help...
<dr_willis> vbabiy,  i tend to use 'xset b 0 0 0 ' for most of them. :)  but some apps still try to beep.
<wgrant> dr_willis: Yes, they have been published over the last 10 hours or so...
<J-_> What command will tell me the specifics of my ethernet card I have?
<vbabiy> it use to be on the sound app in preferences now its gone.
<dr_willis> J-_,  install/try ethtool - its got some neat info
<danbh_intrepid> Opr8iVe: Im reading that there is no rt kernel in this release.  Maybe thats why the package doesnt work?
<J-_> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is optional. Version 6+20080227-1 (intrepid), package size 65 kB, installed size 236 kB
<mercutio22> Opr8iVe> So the upgrades didn't brake everything? You can still log in, is that it? I am updating as we speak. I hope it doesn't break my system this time
<wgrant> danbh_intrepid: We have a -rt kernel now, but it's not installed by default, and has some issues.
<danbh_intrepid> though, the message isn't completely clear
<wgrant>  It only appeared recently.
<ziroday> vbabiy: you can rmmod pcspkr which removes the pcspkr module
<danbh_intrepid> I see
<Opr8iVe> mercutio22, I have to hold down a key at boot time, when it stalls. But once booted, it all seems to work fine
<vbabiy> ziroday: thanks, so there is no UI for this any more?
<ziroday> vbabiy: no clue, thats how I have done since ever :)
<Opr8iVe> danbh_intrepid, the automated update to ibex put that rt kernel in my system, so I just assumed it was the 'working latest kernel'
<ziroday> vbabiy: if you want to re-enable it you need to do modprobe pcskpr
<J-_> dr_willis:  Not what I want. :) I want to know if I have an e1000e Gigabit card.
<dr_willis> J-_,  check dmesg output perhaps..
<vbabiy> alright thanks ziroday
<wgrant> J-_: Why do you want to know that? That issue was fixed ages ago.
<J-_> Oh, it was? hrm
 * J-_ chuckles
<wgrant> A day or two after betarelease, IIRC.
<aLeSD_> ok ... I can't set my ip address manually
<aLeSD_> the driver is broken
<Opr8iVe> mercutio22, Im on the laptop I upgraded, right now.. No other special tweaks to it, other than having to hold down a key at boot time. (I personally have been holding down CapsLock)
<danbh_intrepid> Opr8iVe: how/why did you get the rt kernel in the first place?
<aLeSD_> :(
<danbh_intrepid> aLeSD_: what driver?
 * Opr8iVe is an audio guy.. Recording / remixing / Dj'ing
<aLeSD_> marvel technology 88e8039 PCI-e fast etherner contriller
<graingert> why is evolution being removed?
<Opr8iVe> rt kernel reduces system lag for I/Os, most helpful for recording over pre-existing audio
<graingert> via a partial upgrade
<aLeSD_> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 gives
<danbh_intrepid> Opr8iVe: I see, yeah, well, there is a release note about UbuntuStudio not having the rt kernel in this release.  But, someone said earlier that there was a last minute edition.  So, I guess all that applies to you.
<wgrant> graingert: Because you need to wait a couple of hours.
<aLeSD_> no buffer space available ... cannot assign requested address
<danbh_intrepid> graingert: dont do the upgrade
<Opr8iVe> danbh_intrepid, Hmm
<inflex> Is there a tool/app for configuring X where I can select my GFX card and my screen resolution?  Because the auto-configures are NOT working (Ubuntu 8.10, Radeon 9250).  Been an X/linux user since 1996, normally I can use xfconfig etc.   Xorg -configure  just hangs/dies
<graingert> why should I wait; this is ibex beta -> ibex RC
<aLeSD_> graingert ... it's sky2 module
 * inflex tries removing xorg.conf and running startx to see what the log gives... bbiab
<wgrant> graingert: Erm, because evolution would be removed.
<wgrant> inflex: That will often work.
<wgrant> Damn.
<Opr8iVe> danbh_intrepid,  Perhaps im kinda SOL at this point for a rt kernel (due to my own lack of research) Hopefully the next LTR will be better?
<graingert> wgrant: but why did they remove evolution
<wgrant> graingert: They didn't.
<wgrant> graingert: Just wait a couple of hours.
<graingert> wgrant: I don't even use it anyway, I use gmail
<danbh_intrepid> graingert: it happens when they upgrade a set of packages, and put break directives in the new packages, breaking the old packages, AND THEN, only uploading half the packages.  The updaters compensate by trying to remove anything broken.  You just have to wait
<Opr8iVe> inflex: You wouldnt happen to be into R/C, would you?
<graingert> oh... ok
<wgrant> Opr8iVe: 9.04 should be OK, but -rt was organised altogether too late for 8.10.
<graingert> -rt?
<Opr8iVe> Realtime
<danbh_intrepid> graingert: evolution does more than that, and might be essential to your computer.  I've been told that is has some important databasing stuff
<graingert> danbh_intrepid: gah what a paint
<graingert> paint=pain
<graingert> i'll just do a basic package upgrade rather than an uninstalling upgrade thingy
<graingert> (it's only a vm btw)
<danbh_intrepid> heh, then do a save state! and have fun!
<graingert> danbh_intrepid: xD
<graingert> save states on virtualbox seem to do more harm than good; once I save a state all writes to the disk are ignored; :-p
<graingert> danbh_intrepid: I just don't put anything important on
<mercutio22> Opr8iVe> thats the weirdest workaround I ever heard of
<mercutio22> Opr8iVe> how did you discover it?
<Opr8iVe> Agreed
<Opr8iVe> desperatiion
<mercutio22> =]
<graingert> what is the workaround and what is it for?
<Opr8iVe> Hold on, its a known issue, Letme digup the bug report
<inflex> okay, this is going to get fun
<mercutio22> Opr8iVe> brb. I have to reboot to apply the changes. Lets see if it happens here as well
<graingert> yay lets open the shampane
<graingert> shun shampain, demand real pain
<Opr8iVe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272247
<graingert> lol @ mercutio22
<Opr8iVe> inflex : Its me.. Mendnwngs.. dont logoff so quick, lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272247 in linux "System freezes during boot, unless I hold a key down" [Undecided,Invalid]
<inflex> sorry, had to jump out to get the log start of Xorg
<inflex> seems like I need to get X11-drm going but it's not in the list I can se
<inflex> see
<Opr8iVe> ...mendnwngs.. friend of NDflicks..  probe your memory..
<dr_willis> I wonder how one discovers the system would boot IF a key was held down....
<inflex> yes, big erm... Zero wasn't it that you have now hanging up on your ceiling :)
<graingert> that is a weired bug
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> I'm back
<aLeSD_> ehm
<aLeSD_> I found the problem
<aLeSD_> dhclient is locking the moduke
<inflex> Opr8iVe: I've got the Xorg log if needed
<aLeSD_> I had to rmmod the module
<inflex> Xorg log -  http://pastebin.com/m6da4759b
<inflex> notice how dri/drm fails
<aLeSD_> and set the interface by hand by ifconfig, route
<Opr8iVe> inflex, Okay, checking...
<inflex> Opr8iVe: just upgraded from 8.04, was working nicely in 8.04,  now when it came to fire up X, just hangs and gives up
<inflex> I don't really need outright performance, so I'm fine to run in VESA or crippled mode, so long as I can run at 1920x1200
<Opr8iVe> inflex, have you tried booting to your old (working) kernel?
<inflex> not yet
 * inflex notes that there's no drm/dri module loaded atm
<aLeSD_> ok ... just a final question
<samurdha> does any1 know how to install madwifi drivers?
<Opr8iVe> inflex, odd.
<samurdha> im having problems installing it
<inflex> mm.. just manually loaded it with modprobe drm
<inflex> brb
<Opr8iVe> Wonder if nihil would have any inout
<aLeSD_> I have the 8.10 working more or less ... if I'm upgrading when the officila one is out
<Opr8iVe>  /inout/inout
<Opr8iVe> input.. darn
<aLeSD_> I'll have a officil one or something of strange ?
<Opr8iVe> "o" key keeps moving around on me
<aLeSD_> I mean ... if I upgrade the 8.10 beta ... I will have the same system that someone that install directly the stable one ?
<aLeSD_> am i alone ?
<graingert> aLeSD_: no, becuase you would keep your documents; but the freshman would not
<zined> aLeSD_: you're not :)
<graingert> aLeSD_: otherwise the same
<kniolet> aLeSD_: it would be the same
<aLeSD_> nice ... thanks
<graingert> aLeSD_: if you made a new user with a fresh HomeDir then they would not be able to tell
<samurdha> a guide says: For Debian, Ubuntu and related systems run as root: apt-get install build-essential perl
<kniolet> graingert: they would be able to keep their docs if they had a separate /home partition ;-)
<samurdha> when i type that it says couldnt find package build-essential
<aLeSD_> <graingert> did you read my problem with the ethernet module ?
<graingert> kniolet: to me that is not a fresh install
<graingert> aLeSD_: I think that is one of the features of the new kernal
<aLeSD_> and I have an eeepc 701 ... I'm thinking to install ubuntu mobil ... what do u think ?
<aLeSD_> cause the xubuntu windows are too big for the display
<zined> howdy guys, i'm having a problem with my intel 945GM, suddenly after a reboot `glxinfo` says "direct rendering: No", so compiz won't start anymore... any clue there? should i reinstall/remove some mesa-related packages?
<kniolet> samurdha: thats odd, thats a standard package, try build-common then maybe?
<wgrant> samurdha: Your sources.list is wrong.
<wgrant> Or you need to apt-get update
<graingert> aLeSD_: yes ubuntu mid looks good
<graingert> aLeSD_: also tell us if mozilla fennec works well on it?
<samurdha> kniolet or wgrant: could u explain plz? im a linux newb
<kniolet> samurdha: run 'sudo apt-get update'
<kniolet> samurdha: then 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<kniolet> and see if that works
<samurdha> no internet on the pc..
<wgrant> samurdha: Why are you trying to build things?
<kniolet> ah
<kniolet> yeah you need internet for that to work
<samurdha> trying to install madwifi drivers for my wifi card..
<samurdha> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Requirements
<kniolet> samurdha: you probably need to plug the computer directly in to the network to get that stuff installed with a reasonable amount of effort, it could be done otherwise but it would be a pain in butt i think
<samurdha> k
<samurdha> my pc only has a wireless card :(
<samurdha> and it doesnt work properly with the current drivers
<graingert> samurdha: no ethernet, what madness is this?
<kniolet> wow that sucks
<graingert> samurdha: go and get an ethernet card right now!!
<samurdha> lol
 * kniolet suggests getting a USB ethernet thingy
<samurdha> i was using vista before.. had no probs with this
<J-_> Anyone else getting distorted sound? Is there a fix?
<J-_> I'm on the intrepid beta CD.
<kniolet> samurdha: are you using the 8.10 beta, the madwifi drivers are not normally needed with it
<samurdha> 8.10 RC
<marco> hi, is there any "official" or suggested repository to have OOo 3.0 and ekiga 3.0 in Ibex?
<samurdha> my network manager detects the wireless networks around me but i cant connect to them
<kniolet> ok, i guess your network card is one of the ones that the new driver doesnt suport. i used to have to use madwifi, but i dont anymore
<kniolet> samurdha: really? thats strange
<dr_willis> marco,  i belive i saw where its going to be in the backports or PPA repos  for OOo3
<kniolet> samurdha: there may be another problem then
<J-_> Everything works really well right now except my sound. I'm hoping there's a fix.
<kniolet> samurdha: usually if you needed to install the madwifi drivers you wouldnt be able to even see the other networks
<samurdha> i have 8.10 RC on my laptop and it connects fine
<J-_> I'm running the Ibex LiveCD
<marco> dr_willis: is there a special repo for "backports"? or I just have to wait and hope? :)
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<J-_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marco> dr_willis: thanks
<samurdha> kniolet: what do u think might be the problem if it isnt the driver?
<danbh_intrepid> marco: bug 267376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267376 in openoffice.org "Package OpenOffice.org 3.0 for Intrepid Backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267376
<inflex> Turns out the fglrx package was installed, removed it and now everything boots/starts 100%
<cbkm`> Hi guys - upgraded to the Intrepid RC last night and have a problem with gnome-keyring-daemon not being able to read the config values from gconf, gives the following:"gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup ssh component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Det
<kniolet> samurdha: it _could_ be the driver, but i have never seen one do that before... are you using encrytion on the wifi network?
<samurdha> open
<samurdha> no encryption
<samurdha> as my laptop connects with the same settings/OS i figured it must be the driver
<J-_> Since I'm on the LiceCD, should I do a partial upgrade to see if my sound is fixed? I have 2gb of RAM. there's roughly 350mb of data to download.
<J-_> livecd even
<mercutio22> who was I speaking to?
<kniolet> samurdha: thats pretty odd, i would suggest filing a bug report then... if you do, open up terminal and run 'lspci | grep Atheros' and paste that into the report. (you do know for sure its an Atheros network card, right?)
<mercutio22> I got no issues with the update
<samurdha> kniolet: USR card with atheros chipset
<ghatak> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on Macbook pro, the install works fine. However after reboot I just get a Flashing Question mark and never get to Grub. Has anyone else faced similar issue?
<samurdha> kniolet: same thing happens for me on ubuntu 7.04
<marco> danbh_intrepid: thanks
<J-_> wooo, sound works perfect now.
<J-_> Going to install Ibex
<J-_> I can definitely tell how much Ubuntu has improved from Hardy to Intrepid.
<J-_> On the LiveCD
<samurdha> and where do i file a bug report?
<kniolet> J-_: i think its much better too
<J-_> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<danbh_intrepid> !ooo3 is <reply> Information about OpenOffice 3.0 on Intrepid can be found here https://launchpad.net/bugs/267376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267376 in openoffice.org "Package OpenOffice.org 3.0 for Intrepid Backports" [Undecided,New]
<danbh_intrepid> good luck to the ops!
<J-_> With compiz-fusion enabled I get 2192 frames in 5.0 seconds = 438.353 FPS in glxgears. Is that good?
<J-_> This is with a GM956 chipset.
<J-_> GM965*
<danbh_intrepid> heh, can you play tremulous at 90fps with that?
<marco> thanks for OOo 3.0, anything about Ekiga 3.0? current version is unable to handle my webcam (while other programs do)
<danbh_intrepid> no idea
<marco> I think is a V4L2 problem
<J-_> I'm not sure. I don't play tremulous
<danbh_intrepid> marco: is your webcam v4l or v4l2?
<marco> danbh_intrepid: how can I tell? I suppose v4l2
<J-_> My network card runs a lot better too. The light for it actually turns on(on the laptop)
<J-_> Hardy it didn't.
<kniolet> J-_: i dunno about with that chipset, on my intel 910 chiset i get ~950fps on glxgears while running kwin in compositing mode
<danbh_intrepid> I dunno, but I would think v4l is where you would have trouble on ekiga.  v4l2 should work I think.  It works for me.  and there are bugs being worked on concerning v4l.  I got confused by the bug though
<J-_> hmm
<marco> danbh_intrepid: you using ekiga 2.x? Kopete shows webcam preview fine, ekiga not... I think kopete supports v4l2
<danbh_intrepid> marco: yeah
<danbh_intrepid> and my webcam is v4l2
<J-_> kniolet: Composition meaning, Compiz-fusion correct?
<kniolet> J-_: compositing is the x11 stuff that makes all the effects possible, compiz fusion takes advantage of that, so does the kde window manager (kwin) in kde4
<J-_> Cool, thank. :)
<J-_> Thanks*
<wgrant> But Internet Explorer is the Internet!
<ConstantineXVI> okay, so what exactly broke my AR5007 over the weekend?
<IdleOne> falling off the desk?
<platius> cosmic ray?
<shmengie> the cosmic ray fell off the desk?
<IdleOne> ConstantineXVI: maybe it said F it and decided to move on to the next level of existence
<IdleOne> Do we look like psychics@
<shmengie> then it would have been the micro blackhole
<shmengie> created by the shc
<IdleOne> ConstantineXVI: describe the problem and maybe someone can help
<ConstantineXVI> Friday morning I updated, rebooted this morning and it wasn't in networkmanager anymore
<ConstantineXVI> installed the linux-modules-backports and it worked again, but what broke it in the first place?
<IdleOne> maybe the linux-modules-backports did not get updated friday
 * Hobbsee notes that sounds like atheros
<J-_> I can't believe how powerful Ibex made my wireless card. I can see a wireless network about 12 houses away from where I am.
<ConstantineXVI> Hobbsee: AR5007 == atheros
<Hobbsee> ConstantineXVI: because it got blacklisted in the kernel, and different modules got added to l-m-b, iirc.
<J-_> Couldn't see it before in Hardy. Not even to an extent it is now.
<shmengie> doh, I have a laptop here, w/ar242x and it's not working either.
<shmengie> atheros stuff looks like it went through a big change.  ath5k.ko absent in latest kernel modules.
<platius> my desktop is has ar2413 and is current on update and it is still working
<joaopinto> ConstantineXVI, the ath5k is now disabled on the regular kernel modules, that was a planned change
<joaopinto> ok, Hobsee already replied :P
<Bl4ckP0pe> hi, can someone please help me run a .js script on Ubuntu 8.10 x64 (noob-level) ?? thanks
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<samurdha> does anyone know of a good wireless lan card fully compatible with ubuntu?
<Bl4ckP0pe> hi raddy
<raddy> It seems Ubuntu 8.10 too would contain the boring old artwork :(
<Bl4ckP0pe> do you know how to run .js scripts from CLI?
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: intel
<samurdha> all of them?
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: specifically, the intel 4965
<ConstantineXVI> afaik, the 4965 does a/b/g/n, so you should be good for a while with it
<joaopinto> Bl4ckP0pe, there is no javascript command line interface as far as I know, there is a JS shell provided by SpiderMonkey, but still, for a web development context
<Bl4ckP0pe> @ samurdha - yes, Dell 1500, wireless a,g,n with BCM4328 chip works great in Ubuntu with wl driver by Broadcom
<samurdha> ConstantineXVI: does it need to be configered?
 * Hobbsee likes the intel 3945 cards
<samurdha> im new to linux i need something that will work right after I plug it in
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: just pop off you case, slot it in, done
<Bl4ckP0pe> then dont get Broadcom
<samurdha> good, thx alot
<ConstantineXVI> Hobbsee: afaik, the 4965 is the successor to the 3945
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: http://www.directron.com/4965agnmm1wb.html
<Bl4ckP0pe> joaopinto - it is an .xpi webmail extention for Thunderbird, when it extracts, there is install.js ... what do I do to run this??
<ConstantineXVI> Bl4ckP0pe: don't extract .xpi files, open them in thunderbird
<Bl4ckP0pe> ah, ok, standby, I will try that, thanks!
<joaopinto> Bl4ckP0pe, to install an xpi you just need to drag an dropt it to the addons dialog box
<samurdha> know anything PCI? i got no PCIe
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: hold on a moment, is this a desktop or laptop?
<samurdha> desktop
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: oh, that changes everything
<samurdha> and i only have PCI slots
<Hobbsee> ConstantineXVI: that's true
<Hobbsee> ConstantineXVI: but a whole lot of laptops still sell the 3945's.
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315041 is pretty good, but you'll have to install the -386 kernel to keep it from crashing all over the place
<Bl4ckP0pe> Great, that worked! Thanks for the tips!
<mickep> hi, pretty often I get a square on my screen that does not update (see http://hurf.mine.nu/mickep/Screenshot.png). It disappears after a minute or two. Any ideas?
<Bl4ckP0pe> BTW, has anybody installed VMware Workstation 6.5.0 on Ibex x64??
<ShackJack> Hi everyone. Lately I've been getting some keyboard/X "hinkiness"... After a while the keyboard will not respond as well right-clicks or main menu pressess. I've checked processess, etc... and nothing unusual going on. Dunno if it's the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/254840 which indicates it was fixed however...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Fix released]
<samurdha> ConstantineXVI: i386?
<ShackJack> Heehee thanks  "ubottu" - just wondering (this is for the humans) if you've still been hearing reports of this issue?
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: there's the -generic kernel that installs by default, and the -386 kernel that doesn't have things like multiprocessor support
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: which causes problems with that specific card (which I have)
<samurdha>  how difficult is it to do that?
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: maybe 5 clicks and your password
<samurdha> also pls keep in mind that the system has no internet connectivity
<platius> samurdha; I have a Belkin desktop pci wireless G F5D7000 version 5000 has to be this version.  Works out of the box on hardy, ibex
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: you can download it from another machine
<samurdha> links to any guide?
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: don't need one
<platius> samurdha; bought it at Wal-mart
<Bl4ckP0pe> which kernel is the best for Ibex?? My 'uname -mors' = Linux 2.6.27-7-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bl4ckP0pe> Is this the most stable for sound etc?
<samurdha> ConstantineXVI: how do i do it?
<samurdha> platius: k
<vega> Bl4ckP0pe: the kernel that ships with it perhaps?
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: since you're new, it'll be a bit easier to buy the one platius reccomends, but all you have to do is find the package on packages.ubuntu.com, download it, copy to thumbdrive, and double-click it on the ubuntu machine
<Bl4ckP0pe> that's 2.6.27-4-generic, correct, but it keeps updating itself?
<samurdha> k
<Bl4ckP0pe> which Kernel will ship with the final 8.10, anybody?
<samurdha> ConstantineXVI: k, just in case could u tell me the exact name of the package i need to download?
<joaopinto> Bl4ckP0pe, the current one, unless it get's some fix meanwhile
<joaopinto> 2.6.27-7
<Bl4ckP0pe> thnx joaopinto, I'll stick with that one then
<shane2peru> hey, quick question, observation.  I'm working on a laptop with Intrepid, and noticed when I unplug the power cord, it doesn't recognize I'm on battery, any ideas?
<ShackJac1> Soo... any IRC ppl hearing any reports of keyboard crapping out under X (along with some menu functions-right click). It just happened again on my notebook...
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: linux-image-386
<samurdha> ty
<shane2peru> do I need to boot with the acpi option?
<raddy> Anybody there???
<ConstantineXVI> samurdha: but i'm not sure, intrepid might have fixed it's crash-happiness in the default kernel
<shane2peru> raddy a few of us, but looks like we are all asking questions. :)
<joaopinto> raddy, don't you read us ?
<Bl4ckP0pe> has any one a Broadcom wireless card on Laptop? On my machine the wl driver loads if I select the 2.26.27-4 kernel from grub @ bootime, but if I go with the kernel I mainly want to use, ie 2.26.27-7, the module is not there. How can I fix this?
<raddy> It seems Ubuntu 8.10 too would contain the boring old artwork :(
<dna__> where can i find a preview of ubuntu 8.10? or a list of new features?
<joaopinto> dna__, www.ubuntu.com
<Bl4ckP0pe> Raddy, you said that already 10 minutes ago, try turning up screen brightness ";0)
<ConstantineXVI> dna__: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<shane2peru> dna__: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc then scroll down
<dna__> thank you sires
<shane2peru> after all the mirrors you can find info about it.
<ShackJac1> Any IRC ppl hearing any reports of keyboard crapping out under X (along with some menu functions-right click). It just happened again on my notebook.  Keyboard under GNOME stops working and there are no brightness/volume indicators as well. Any ideas?
<joaopinto> ShackJac1, no
<ShackJac1> joaopinto: That's one "no" how about the other 282 ppl ;-)
<joaopinto> ShackJac1, if they don't bother to answer you can assume it's a no ;)
<ShackJac1> joaopinto: Or that they're not active in the chat :)  I've seen an issue on this (relating to XServer) but it's marked fixed...
<samurdha> platius u there?
<bsnider> michael larabel ran a benchmark test against the last 4 ubuntu releases and found that performance has gotten a lot worse since feisty.
<bsnider> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_bench_2008&num=10
<shane2peru> do I need to boot with the acpi option in the boot menu to get my laptop to report a battery?
<ConstantineXVI> shane2peru: normally, you shouldnt have to
<ConstantineXVI> shane2peru: normally, you shouldnt have to touch the boot menu
<shane2peru> ConstantineXVI: ok, what do I need to do to get it(the battery) detected?
<ConstantineXVI> shane2peru: it should just happen
<shane2peru> ConstantineXVI: right, and always has for me, that is why I know nothing about it, however it isn't detecting the battery now.
<graingert> the icon for network manager scales badly
<W8TAH> most of the icons in the systray look rather nasty right now
<shane2peru> ConstantineXVI: should I fill out a bug report?
<nemo> Something weird after my update, said the "smooth" engine for gtk (used by the resilience theme) could not be found - hunting in package manager, couldn't find it there either
<nemo> where might it be?
<nemo> the art manager is neat though.
<louise> which ubuntu architecture should I choose for an eeePc 700? 64bit or 32bit?
<louise> i need to know which iso to choose
<KR-data> what settings do I need to reset for my knetworkmanager to work? I seems some of my old settings makes things block
<graingert> louise: probably 32, and use unetbootn
<shane2peru> louise: isn't that a mac?  I think there is a specific one for that.
<slayton> I'm having a weird keyboard issue on my intrepid install
<nemo> shane2peru: isn't a mac
<nemo> shane2peru: is that tiny lil' PC
<slayton> I get to the login screen but I can't use my keyboard or mouse
<slayton> I can CNTL+ALT+F1 to get a terminal
<shane2peru> nemo: ahh, not sure in that case.
<slayton> what can I do?
<nemo> shane2peru: I've been tempted, I just wish they wouldn't waste all that space on a touchpad
<slayton> I've read that I should changed my xorg.conf, but other places I've read that you should no longer edit xorg.conf in 8.10
<slayton> ??????
<shane2peru> nemo: one second I'm getting the command to run to find out.l
<nemo> slayton: copy your xorg.conf to a pastebin so we can look
<nemo> slayton: er.
<nemo> your Xorg log
<nemo> sorry
<nemo> well, the .conf too I guess, just in case ;)
<nemo> slayton: is there anything special about your keyboard and mouse?
<slayton> well I can't copy any of it as I can't use the keyboard on the computer
<slayton> no its new hardware
<shane2peru> nemo: ahh, I guess you need to have an ubuntu, or Linux installed for this:  uname -m
<slayton> its a t400 laptop
<nemo> slayton: well, if ctrl-alt-f1 works
<nemo> slayton: means it is only not working in X
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I just upgraded my thinkpad t43p to Intrepid; the keyboard config is somewhat screwed.  For one, the keycodes are not what they used to be.  Left arrow gives 113, which ralt used to give.  ralt gives 108 (sym KP_Enter).  How do I get the keycode mapping I had before?
<nemo> slayton: so, sign in at a terminal, and scp it to another machine
<slayton> ok
<nemo> slayton: or, ssh into the machine. whatever.
<louise> where can I get a 32bit iso image of intrepid ibex from?
<slayton> but the network card isn't working either...
<shane2peru> louise: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<slayton> its brand new Lenovo hardware its really painful
<louise> shane2peru, thanks
<nemo> slayton: btw, even with kbd/mouse screwed, you can probably get a graphical env on that machine using ssh -YC or nomachine.
<slayton> b/c most of the stuff doens't work
<shane2peru> louise: no prob
<nemo> slayton: did you check linux compatibility *before* buying it? :)
<slayton> nemo, how do I setup the eth card in the terminal?
<nemo> slayton: what is the model?
<slayton> so actually it isn't my laptop its a guy I work with, and no he didn't
<slayton> its the lenovo t400
<nemo> slayton: why not ssh in from another machine?  would be easier
<nemo> slayton: you could run your graphical utils
<slayton> nemo, but I can't log in
<nemo> slayton: or setup nomachine on it
<nemo> slayton: DUDE
<slayton> how can I run the graphical utils without the keyboard
<nemo> are you being deliberately dense?
<slayton> no
<nemo> slayton: I said ssh in
<nemo> slayton: ssh -YC
<slayton> but the network isn't working
<nemo> heh. fine.
<slayton> from above: nemo, how do I setup the eth card in the terminal?
<nemo> then connect in on a terminal I guess, going to be more painful
<nemo> slayton: odd that the ethernet card would need "setting up"
<shane2peru> slayton, you have no keyboard and no eth0?
<slayton> shane2peru, correct
<shane2peru> nemo: on my new laptop I didn't have a eth0 network either
<shane2peru> slayton: wow, that is not good.
<slayton> when I switch to the terminal and run: ifconfig all I get is the loopback
 * nemo looks up the specs on the lenovo t400
<nemo> slayton: ifconfig eth0
<shane2peru> slayton: did you try to install Hardy?
<slayton> yes, but the hardware isn't supported by hardy
<shane2peru> slayton: you at least need a keyboard to get work done
<slayton> shane2peru, I know
<slayton> its a really bad situation
<nemo> slayton: atheros wifi?
<slayton> I've told the guy to wait until the official release of Intrepid
<slayton> yes
<nemo> slayton: no cable?
<nemo> slayton: going to have to manually copy over the madwifi stuff. ugh
<slayton> yes but for some reason that doesn't work either
<nemo> madwifi-ng
<jonaskoelker> no help?
<bsnider> slayton, which atheros chip?
<slayton> its a new intel gigE card that has made current headlines (ubuntu wiping the firmware and all) so I've been really careful with the eth adapter
<nemo> anyway, not a machine I'd pick to install linux on if you don't know your way around the terminal - looks like specialised hardware and few other users
<bsnider> slayton, that bug was fixed weeks ago
<tlacuache> hey, i was about to upgrade to and play with the intrepid RC, but i've read a few rumors about the restritcted nvidia drivers breaking X. can anyone with personal experience confirm or deny?
<bsnider> tlacuache, you heard wrong
<U238Willy> orly?
<slayton> right so the reason I came here to ask for help wasn't really with the network adapters. I'm pretty sure I can fix those. I was more looking to find out what was going on with the keyboard in X
<nemo> slayton: odd. no reports of kbd/mouse issues in X for the t400
<nemo> slayton: and this is a fresh install right?
<Bl4ckP0pe> has any one a Broadcom wireless card on Laptop? On my machine the wl driver loads if I select the 2.26.27-4 kernel from grub @ bootime, but if I go with the kernel I mainly want to use, ie 2.26.27-7, the module is not there. How can I fix this?
<slayton> but I guess I can't fix that without a NIC
<slayton> or atleast get the xorg.conf of
<slayton> off
<U238Willy> my nvidia drivers are broke
<nemo> slayton: anyway, can you copy that xorg log to a USB drive so we can look?
<tlacuache> bsnider: ok, cool. i kind of figured since it would be a pretty big deal it that were true. thanks.
<slayton> yes I'll give that a try
<nemo> slayton: maybe at same time as you are copying over the madwifi-ng stuff
<nemo> (erm, assuming that's the right card - you did say atheros)
<U238Willy> but have fun and good luck tlacuache
<tlacuache> ﻿U238Willy: sorry, missed what you said first. hm... well, that's not promising.
<bsnider> U238Willy, how do you mean 'broke'?
<slayton> nemo, yes it is the atheros card
<evandar> hi, is it normal that since upgrade xorg is running on tty9?
<bsnider> tlacuache, what's your hardware?
<tlacuache> dell precision m6300 laptop, quadro fx 1600M graphics processor
<tlacuache> currently running nvidia driver 169.12
<bsnider> you shouldn't have any issues then
<bsnider> that's a workstation laptop. must have cost a fortune
<tlacuache> the company bought it. :)
<bsnider> right
<atlef> just did an upgrade to ibex, and all is well
<atlef> nice
<tlacuache> i think i'll bite the bullet, then. i guess the worst that can happen is i disable the proprietary nvidia drivers or (complete worst-case) re-install 8.04.
<U238Willy> broke as in the initial upgrade looked good but kept going to 1600x1200... so i d/l'd the proprietary drivers as requested... that left me with a broken kdm and nothing but a tty
<bsnider> U238Willy, what's your monitor's native resolution?
<U238Willy> wherein i backtracked to a vesa driver and switched out the xorg.conf so it would work... then I d/l'd the direct linux driver from nvidia
<U238Willy> which didn't compile.. i think because i had the latest kernel and it couldn't find or create kernel components
<dulak> this is nifty, I can't get to a tty since going to 8.10
<U238Willy> I don't know what my native is.. but I know what I've used on this screen since 6.10
<bsnider> U238Willy, what hardware do you have?
<U238Willy> which is 1024x768.... nvidia geforce2-gts/pro
<U238Willy> the old 71 driver
<bsnider> oh. that hardware isn't supported anymore. the old driver won't work with the new x server. if you want to continue using that driver, use hardy.
<U238Willy> or so i was told by nvidia.. which as I said wouldn't compile or didn't have kernel components to compile though I did d/l the restricted modules...
<bsnider> anything >= geforce 5k will work with the new x server
<bsnider> so if you havet he opportunity to upgrade the hardware, you can get it to work that way
<U238Willy> that's an interesting stance
<bsnider> that's the truth. i don'
<bsnider> i don't work for nvidia
<U238Willy> but ubuntu or linux infact was never so... upgrade/hardware specific.
<bsnider> has nothing to do with ubuntu specifically
<dulak> nvidia are bastards
<U238Willy> the point was that people could recycle older hardware and keep it running via linux
<tlacuache> you can. :) hardy is LTS.
<jonaskoelker> anyone care to help me a little?
<bsnider> furthermore, the new x server requires sse, so older cpus won't work with it
<shmengie> How many compiz-decorator instances should there be?
<atlef> jonaskoelker: ask, and you shall receive. :-)
<atlef> maybe
<jonaskoelker> I'm on intrepid, thinkpad t43p; in X, my scancode-keycode mapping is screwed.  How do I unscrew it?
<tlacuache> well, thanks for the input. ttyl
<jonaskoelker> when everything you have is a screwdriver... ;)
<jonaskoelker> screwed means that with a sane keyboard layout (dvorak), a lot of the non-letter keys don't map from scancodes through keycodes to keysyms that match wath the label on the plastic says
<atlef> jonaskoelker: not sure what that means, sorry
<jonaskoelker> okay... anybody else?
<shmengie> System->preferences->keyboard ?
<jonaskoelker> hang on, I'll just reinstall the xserver version that starts up
<atlef> jonaskoelker: have you had a look in the keyboard item under preferences?
<jonaskoelker> yep
<jonaskoelker> exactly what should I do in there?  I can choose a keyboard model for thinkpad t60-something
<jonaskoelker> that's not what I have, and that's not what works
<U238Willy> well... no offence but I think your biased as the main ubuntu page for 8.10 doesn't state what you say for X... and neither does x.org... so if you're correct.. then they're being duplicitous
<atlef> jonaskoelker: synaptic offers "keymapper", see if that helps
<slayton> nemo, here is xorg.conf
<xxploit> anyone know if there was some kind of update to packagekit, mine seems to be borked now
<slayton> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63266/
<jonaskoelker> atlef: AIUI, the problem isn't the keymap (which maps keycodes to -syms), but the model (which maps scancodes to keycodes)
<jonaskoelker> anyone, is my understanding of the significance of xkbmodel correct?
<atlef> jonaskoelker: ok, then i am at a loss
<NET||abuse> hi all. i wanted to sync my tomboy notes between my 2 laptops and my work desktop.. how can i do this ? I have a web server i can use, ssh up to a file in a user account or something?
<NET||abuse> i open up conduit and i'm finding it a little unclear how to define the sync destintion..
<NET||abuse> and scp data provider would be nice, doesn't seem to be available.
<NET||abuse> scp/sftp whatever
<NET||abuse> other than that, i have a small list of issues with my new eeepc 1000h :)
<bsnider> U238Willy, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121444 read zander's message
<bsnider> that message was left 7 days ago
<bsnider> but if your cpu doesn't have sse it still won't work, and you can't blame that on nvidia
<U238Willy> well p4 1.4ghz
<U238Willy> sse maybe?
<bsnider> yeah, so it will work on your system
<bsnider> but you still should upgrade
<bsnider> their new opengl 3 driver will require geforce 8k or greater
<U238Willy> i have a 'newer' windows machine...this box which I went to linux for wasn't for speed, newness, or power, but to run the many simple programs without sapping the stronger machine with menial tasks.
<U238Willy> such as email, messaging, irc, rss, torrents, notes, etc.
<bsnider> so basically, all of your computing tasks
<bsnider> do you use the windows machine as a doorstop?
<U238Willy> no.. this machine doesn't have the power to really run h.264 video or other graphically intensive tasks
<bsnider> i c
<U238Willy> but checking email isn't graphically intensive.
<U238Willy> or sending emails the the copier for printing isn't either.
<bsnider> linux is better for video playback than the other platforms though
<U238Willy> *to the
<bsnider> but obviously not for playing games, if that's the issue
<U238Willy> i don't play games
<bsnider> that being the case, i don't see the point of using windows
<U238Willy> however another thing which is out of my control is that the database service (real estate) requires IE to login...
<bsnider> no problem. set up a virtual machine and load xp into it
<U238Willy> not going to fiddle with things that far
<U238Willy> no point.. it works and it does what it needs to do.
<bsnider> actually xp is far more stable and quick running in virtualbox than it normally is
<U238Willy> so does this linux box
<U238Willy> suffice it to say there's more programs which are xp specific and I'm not going to waste time trying to get them all to work properly.
<bsnider> if you say so, sir
<U238Willy> *on a linux/wine/VB
<jamesish> Hey folks; I upgraded to intrepid and I'm getting a problem in evolution whereby all of my incoming email for the second email account I set up is receiving a "Junk Check Failed". I don't have junk checking enabled. Any ideas?
<vmelo> hi there, is there any trouble with usb devices after recent updates?
<U238Willy> to those who want to take the time and go that route... more power to them.  XP works for what I need it to do.. and linux does too.. add quicksynergy and I'm doing great *this slight video issue notwithstanding*
<Bl4ckP0pe> has anyone Broadcom wireless card on Laptop, BCM4328? On my machine, the wl driver loads if I select the 2.6.27-4 kernel from grub @ bootime, but if I go with the default kernel I want to use, ie 2.6.27-7, the module is not there. How can I fix this?
<Bl4ckP0pe> vmelo, no problems with all updates 2dy for USB
<vmelo> Bl4ckP0pe: my printer presents communication troubles after updates :/
<slayton> did support for intel 82567 get disabled in the latest linux kernel?
<Bl4ckP0pe> @ Bsnider - did you try sound playback/recording on XP.sp3 inside vBox 2.0.2?? It was very bad 2 days ago
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> i wouldn't record sound in xp. sound playback was fine last time i checked
<Bl4ckP0pe> did you try install VMware 6.5.0?
<bsnider> i view xp as a second-rate service whose purpose is to run win32 programs. i wouldn't do anything serious on xp (like sound recording or editing).
<Bl4ckP0pe> I wanted to use Dragon voice recognition inside vBox, but the sound out was crap and in was worse
<Bl4ckP0pe> did you try install VMware 6.5.0? does it have better interface to Ibex?
<bsnider> vmware is harder to set up than vbox
<Bl4ckP0pe> I am stuck tryingg to set it up, which kernel is best?
<bsnider> i don't know
<joaopinto> vmware is very easy to setup
<bsnider> isn't there a forum howto about that?
<Bl4ckP0pe> ok, joaopinto, pls help me, does it work for latest ibex kernel?
<joaopinto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<joaopinto> Bl4ckP0pe, didn't tried yet
<joaopinto> but please go with vmware 1.x, I have founder 2.x slower and hard to use for desktop virtualization
<Bl4ckP0pe> do you have it running? which kern?
<joaopinto> found
<joaopinto> I have it running on hardy
<cambridgecow> Can anyone tell me why an intel 1000e adapter isn't showing up under intrepid?
<Bl4ckP0pe> how is audiocard interface, any extra crackles / noise / lag??
<Bl4ckP0pe> that 1000e card is blacklisted from kernel I think
<Bl4ckP0pe> it can get damaged until a fix for driver is produced
<bsnider> no it is not
<bsnider> that bug was fixed weeks ago
<bsnider> cambridgecow, which version of intrepid are you running?
<Bl4ckP0pe> oops, maybe I'm wrong
<cambridgecow> a build from thursday
<bsnider> which kernel?
<Bl4ckP0pe> joaopinto, how is audiocard interface on your Hardy VMware setup, any extra crackles / noise / lag??
<cambridgecow> bsnider, 2.6.14-16
<cambridgecow> bsnider, 2.6.24-16
<eagles0513875> where can i download the rc iso from
<bsnider> wrong kernel
<cambridgecow> so where do I get the correct kernel?
<joaopinto> Bl4ckP0pe, tested it with a few games, worked fine
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, www.ubuntu.com
<bsnider> cambridgecow, you've got some issues, sir. the latest kernel is 2.6.27-7
<Bl4ckP0pe> what's the difference with VM 1.0 v 2.0?
<cambridgecow> bsnider, is that kernel in the RC?
<bsnider> cambridgecow, yes it is
<cambridgecow> why would I get 2.6.24 in the beta?
<joaopinto> Bl4ckP0pe, read on the vmware site :)
<bsnider> cambridgecow, you downloaded an iso image?
<eagles0513875> the problem is i have upgraded from hardy to intrepid rc and things r acting screwy which has always seemded the case for when i do a network upgrade over internet from one release to another
<cambridgecow> yes
<cambridgecow> from ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> cambridgecow: where did u download it
<Bl4ckP0pe> yo, ok!
<eagles0513875> im not seeing anything for an rc though
<cambridgecow> k I'll try the RC candidate
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<eagles0513875> ty
<bsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Bl4ckP0pe> anybody know about broadcom LKM 'wl' for 802.11n wireless cards?
<eagles0513875> Bl4ckP0pe: hate to put a damper on this but broadcom is notorious for not providing linux drivers thank god there are some people who are reverse engineering them
<eagles0513875> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Bl4ckP0pe> how to get prebuilt 'wl' module from Intrepid repository?
<eagles0513875> Bl4ckP0pe: dunno
<Bl4ckP0pe> No, they have released a new driver in July I think, with Dell + Canonical assistance
<Bl4ckP0pe> it replaces bcm43xx
<eagles0513875> Bl4ckP0pe: what bout people like me on my older laptop that has a 4306 wifi card
<eagles0513875> what gonna happen then
<Bl4ckP0pe> it works great with kern 2.6.27-4, but I cannot find it under 27-7
<Randomskk> hi everyone, I've got ubuntu installed and set up encrypted lvm over two drives, installation was fine but on boot grub tries to boot from hd0,0 instead of 1,0 (it tries 0,0 by uuid), I can fix that from grub
<Randomskk> when I then boot up
<Randomskk> it asks for the passphrase for one drive and unlocks it
<Randomskk> then waits for the root file system to be available
<Randomskk> while lvm can't bring up the root filesystem since the logical group is over two encrypted drives
<Randomskk> in short I need to get it to ask to unlock the second drive as well as the first so lvm can come up
<Randomskk> I get a busybox shell
<Bl4ckP0pe> I think it is for BCM4312 series chips, 4328 also works fine, 4306 I think not, sorry
<eagles0513875> B
<eagles0513875> Bl4ckP0pe: u scared me cuz i thought they would be discontinuing the driver and for that particular card
<Bl4ckP0pe> eagle, maybe drink less kofi?
<Bl4ckP0pe> just joking, I know you are a pious Mormon ";0)
<Bl4ckP0pe> Broadcom new wireless driver for Linux -- http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/173630-new-broadcom-wi-fi-drivers.html
<eagles0513875> kool Bl4ckP0pe
<Bl4ckP0pe>  	[ubuntu] installing Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver  --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5996614
<Randomskk> how can I edit files from within busybox?
<Miesco> Hi my computer randomly crashes... I cant hit ctrl+alt+F1, cant do nothing, my mouse wont move, have to cold boot.  Is this happening to anyone else?
<Miesco> Is there a way to troubleshoot this?
<Miesco> It happens a while in, I stopped cron and my screensaver...
<BigPapaJ> Hello there! I've got some trouble with the grafical Hardware Manager in ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex - i would like to install the nvidia drivers now over the terminal - anybody ideas who i can do this? sry my english is pretty bad ^^
<Miesco> K hopefully this upgrade will fix it :)
<Bl4ckP0pe> http://djkaos.wordpress.com/2008/10/25/installing-broadcom-80211-linux-sta-driver/
<Miesco> So how do I set up my xorg.conf now?
<Delvien_> what?
<glade88> hi.. can someone help with kubuntu? I accidentally set OpenGL mode to Fallback and now X restarts on attempt to start. I have created a new user (Was guided at #kde for the same), but it would be really good if I could use the old account as it is. How do I change settings for desktop effects?
<void^> BigPapaJ: just install the driver package you want, nvidia-glx-177 for example
<U238Willy> glade88 -- two things... first part, i dunno (ask in #kubuntu-kde4 maybe?) 2nd part.. desktop effects is in system setting -> desktop -> desktop effects
<BigPapaJ> void^: thx!
<glade88> U238Willy: thanks, but I cant access that as my X is not starting..
<linuxpoet> I just upgraded to the latest beta and now I can't ssh to any clients (was working perfectly in hardy)
<U238Willy> ah... that's was in your first part. no idea there.  I know you can run 'sudo systemsettings' but it'll probably complain that it can't find X.
<linuxpoet> just hangs here: debug2: callback done
<linuxpoet> debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
<shmengie> isn't  /etc/compizconfig/config for enabling/disabling?
<atlef> !ccsm | shmengie:
<ubottu> shmengie:: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<harisund> I am sorry if this topic has been beaten to death already, here or elsewhere, but in any case how do I run 8.10 as a VirtualBox guest? Why does it not recognize the hard disk / iso image inside VirtualBox?
<atlef> harisund: do you have any other os'es installed in virtualbox?
<shmengie> ubottu: is it okay to install both?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atlef> shmengie: compizconfig-settings-manager will give you more options
<shmengie> I have that
<shmengie> But I can't figure out how to stop the alt-tab icons from getting garbaged
<shmengie> I could disable screen saver :-/
<shmengie> But I also have  a computer that won't load X.
<atlef> shmengie: then #compiz-fusion is the right place to ask your question.
<shmengie> Well It loads X, but crashes shortly after the startup drum beat.
<shmengie> I tried to disable compiz w /etc/compizconfig
<shmengie> photon: don't u feel small
<harisund> atlef: No ... On my Windows host, VirtualBox has no other guest OSes, but on my Fedora Core host, I have a Ubuntu 8.04 VirtualBox guest
<photon> shmengie: I have a mass of 0, so yes :(
<atlef> harisund: ok
<atlef> harisund: then i do not know. maybe try to install 8.10 in your fedora
<atlef> gtg
<harisund> 8.10 guest gives the same error irrespective of the host .. :( I even tried it on 8.04 host
<Randomskk> anyone good with lvm here?
<linuxpoet> Anybody having problems with ssh after intrepid upgrade?
<linuxpoet> All of a sudden, I can't get a shell anywhere
<linuxpoet> I can however auth
<eagles0513875> linuxpoet: i didnt
<eagles0513875> i got shell and everything
<eagles0513875> im having other issues and im backing up all my data off my server and doing an clean install
<NET||abuse> hey all,, i made an ubuntu live usb stick and now i need to revert it back to a blank usb stick and restore the files I backed up from it before.. how do i re-format it?
<graingert> NET||abuse: mkfs
<NET||abuse> graingert: mkfs.. hm
<graingert> NET||abuse: gparted might even do it
<NET||abuse> don't seem to have gparted..
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse: sudo apt-get install gparted
<NET||abuse> doing so :)
<NET||abuse> grr, passwords
<NET||abuse> wow, if you have half a clue, gparted is damn easy
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875: thanks again, that's twice this weekend you've helped me :)
<NET||abuse> graingert: and to you too :)
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse: :) no prob pro
<eagles0513875> thats what the open source and linux community is about
<randomskk> anyone here using kubuntu 8.10 with dual screens?
<NET||abuse> right, on to seeing how to sync my tomboy notes between the eee and the work desktop
<NET||abuse> eagles0513875: you use conduit?
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse: no i dont
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse: join #eeepc
<eagles0513875> lol its for eee pc people they might help u out with certain things as well
<lbt> hi - we just upgraded to 8.10 to help test. The hibernate isn't working. I suspect it is because I upgraded the RAM to 3Gb and there isn't enough swap. However it does seem to try to hibernate and eventually just powers off.
<NET||abuse> thanks, ok i have.. i'll chase up my eee related stuff there.. thanks.
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse: no prob
<wolfie2x> question Power Manager: How does it consider if the machine is *inactive*? when no mouse clicks or keypresses?
<graingert> NET||abuse: np
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: gparted is easy to use but can be intimidating for fist time user. I know I was very worried the first time I used it to partition
<ad_> hey im trying to install yelp-dbgsym=2.24.0-0ubuntu2.8.10 to backtrace a bug on intrepiud but cant seem to install it any help guys?
<IdleOne> ad_: any errors?
<ad_> E: Version ‘2.24.0-0ubuntu2.8.10’ for ‘yelp-dbgsym’ was not found
<NET||abuse> IdleOne: ahh, altering file systems doesn't scare me. I used ot do nutso things like be a tester for the linux-ntfs project, so if recompiling kernel level support for file systems doesn't phase me, gparted isn't much to worry about.
<compilerwriter> I installed TkDiff from the repos but it is not showing up in my menu, even after a restart, is there a way for me to add it manually or will I just have to fire it off from a terminal window?
<ad_> i run gdb gedit 2>&1 | tee gdb-gedit.txt
<ad_> (no debugging symbols found)(gdb)
<wolfie2x> intrepid issue: Power Manager thinks the system is inactive when I'm copying files over the network.. bug?
<ShackJack> HI all - here's a weird one... When in the GUI, if I adjust my screen brightness on the laptop (using a Fn/Key Combo), the keyboard input and certain gui menu functions go dead. I can get it back by toggling command line/GUI (Ctrl-Alt+F1/F7)... Any tips on how to correct?
<lbt> OK, I'll log (another) hibernate bug then :)
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: I have a similar issue.. whats ur laptop?
<ShackJack> wolfie2x: A Dell Inspriron E1505... aka 600 0Series... Tried changin kb layout in setting to no effect...
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: wait i'm looking for the bug report i logged
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: mine is a Inspiron 9400
<Kimf> I have a quite non standard problem, but might be related to a more general problem. I have vista on a raid 0 on sata 1,2 and a non raid disk on sata3 (nvidia bios raid). I'm trying to install intrepid to the non raid drive and at the moment booting it from grub4dos from the vista boot menu with the menu.lst that is generated and in /boot/grub/ but I just end up with busybox at initramfs
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288579
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288579 in ubuntu "[Intrepid] On DELL Inspiron 9400 some Fn+keys don't work (instead creates a tight loop of KeyPress/KeyRelease events in xev)" [Undecided,New]
<ShackJack> wolfie2x: IS it dpkg-reconfigure kbd or something to reconfig keyboard?
<Kimf> (Installing from the alternate build from the 22.10 at the moment)
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: sorry i'm not an expert either
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: does ur other keys battery,wifi working?
<ShackJack> wolfie2x: Checking - what does the battery one do anyway?
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: I think it should show an on-screen-display with battery level just like the brightness OSD
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: does the wifi show an OSD?
<ad_> should I make a bug report for the open/close animations not working on my Intrepid?
<aLeSD___> hi all
<aLeSD___> mmm
<lbt> so I used gparted and extended my swap from 1.8Gb to 4Gb (3Gb RAM) and did a hibernate again. It went to text mode with a flashing cursor, lots of disk then (as when it failed b4) I got the message: btusb_intr_complete hci0 urb f600a000 failed to resubmit (2). It wouldn't restore :(
<aLeSD___> I can't find vlc or mplayer in the repository of ibex.
<ShackJack> wolfie2x: The Fn volume ones work - not battery (though I don't know if ever did) and the Fn Keypad one's don't work...
<aLeSD___> is it normal ?
<aLeSD___> and ... I added the medibuntu repositoru
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: here's another bug report but it seems to be thinkpad specific    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/272292
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272292 in acpi "[Intrepid] No on-screen display for volume or brightness control on Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,New]
<aLeSD___> but no googlearth in ... I mean 64bit ibex
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: I've been trying to find a fix for the brightness problem for weeks but no luck
<aLeSD___> r u sure that the ibex will be oficially in 3 days ?
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: that's the plan
<aLeSD___> i found a bug on the networking
<aLeSD___> a big bug
<aLeSD___> I think dhcpclient cause it ...
<lbt> I used gparted to change the swap file and it appears to have changed the UUID and not updated /etc/fstab - so it's not using swap on the next reboot.
<wolfie2x> ShackJack: can you add a comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/288579 describing ur issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288579 in ubuntu "[Intrepid] On DELL Inspiron 9400 some Fn+keys don't work (instead creates a tight loop of KeyPress/KeyRelease events in xev)" [Undecided,New]
<Kimf> Anyone know anything about my problem? Or where else to look/ask?
<aLeSD___> I don't know but the interface module ... i think enter in deadlock
<aLeSD___> or something like
<aLeSD___> I need to reload the module
<aLeSD___> and set it by the terminal
<aLeSD___> if I use dhclients it goes crazy
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: have u filed a bug report?
<aLeSD___> I have the same problem with 3 computers
<aLeSD___> I mean it's not a hw specific stuff
<aLeSD___> different hw
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: log a bug report
<aLeSD___> where ?
<ShackJack> wolfie2x: Work stuff - brb
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<aLeSD___> is canolical offices in south america ?
<aLeSD___> mmm
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: no idea
<aLeSD___> stupid question
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: u can also post ur issue here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=346
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: forum for intrepid testing
<wolfie2x> aLeSD___: people there usually know if it's known bug or will help u with reporting a new bug
<alpha> Can someone please help me out with this issue.  I have 2x 24" Dell monitors that i want to use  with 8.10.  I have the newest nvidia software loaded and both monitors are displaying data.  The issue is that monitor 2 needs to be setup to rotate 90deg counter clock wise since it is set to display in vertical position and not horizontal.  Anyone know how i can do this?
<shmengie> nvidia-settings
<shmengie> apt-get
<alpha> shmengie: i have it installed already there seems to be no option to rotate though
<alpha> unlike the windows version
<shmengie> Might need to run both terminals on separate X windows.
<shmengie> Err separate displays.
<alpha> shmengie: i can do that, just cant drag windows between them then .. right ?
<shmengie> right  I believe.
<shmengie> I haven't worked with them much
<larsemil> can i do a netinstall of the RC of 8.10?
<alpha> well i will try that once all thse updates finish
<alpha> lol
<shmengie> update-manager -d
<shmengie> larsemil: I think that's the command
<maxb> What is the proper way to disable an entry in /usr/share/gnome/autostart/*.desktop on a per-user basis?
<mnemoc> larsemil: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<maxb> gnome-session-properties, it turns out
<Dr3mro> any one here tried ubuntu 8.10 what about boot speed improvement
<nemo> odd. why does this one machine not have an "art manager"
<nemo> but my other machine does?
<nemo> still puzzled as to where all my gtk themes went too
<nemo> perhaps they were from medibuntu
<nemo> media
<mini-man> Hi, having some problems running wolfenstein ET, I get "could not load OpenGL subsystem", so I did glxinfo, and I get a bunch of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<nemo> hm. if I search synaptic for gtk engine, I don't see them. sooo, they must have been dropped or elsewhere.
<nemo> the art manager thing is odd though
<mini-man> I had the mesa headers... but just in case I installed the nvidia-177-dev package, but that didn't seem to help..
<nemo> mini-man: pastebin your xorg log
<nemo> and your xorg conf file, such as it is
<mini-man> from glxinfo?
<nemo> no
<nemo>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nemo> or somesuch
<mini-man> ah
<nemo> and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mini-man> nemo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63309/
<Dr3mro> any one here tried ubuntu 8.10 what about boot speed improvement
<nemo> Dr3mro: I'm on it, but didn't really pay attention, and not going to reboot just for you :)
<nemo> I suspect others fall into a similar camp
<Dr3mro> nemo, i did no ask any one to reboot
<nemo> Dr3mro: anyway, biggest boot speed improvements IMO are from parallel startup
<sam__> hi when i boot 8.10 i just geta  boot soncole
<sam__> console*
<Dr3mro> nemo, i just wanna know
<nemo> Dr3mro: just explaining lack of answers
<TedC> The intrepid upgrader seems to ignore my sources.list and tries to download all of the packages it needs from archive.ubuntu.com.  Is that how it's supposed to work?
<nemo> TedC: updater does override your source list
<sorush20> hellllllo..
<nemo> TedC: you can reenable it after
<Dr3mro> nemo, so did it improved form last version 8.04
<sorush20> how do I update the ntp server in gnome 8.10
<sorush20> lala
<Dr3mro> is it faster than 8.04
<nemo> Dr3mro: seems so to me
<sorush20> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<TedC> nemo: That's annoying.  I have a full mirror on my local LAN.  When everyone tries to upgrade next week, no-one's going to be able to.
<sam__> anyone know why im getting a boot console
<nemo> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<nemo> mini-man: ^^^
<Dr3mro> nemo, can u roughly suggest no less than 30 sec or more up to minute or more than 1 minute
<nemo> TedC: meh. could do the update yourself
<mini-man> nemo, so what do I do? I have the latest nvidia-glx-177..
<mini-man> should I downgrade?
<nemo> Dr3mro: I wasn't at my computer when it rebooted. so no clue.
<nemo> Dr3mro: I thought when you meant "faster" you meant in general
<TedC> nemo: hmmmm
<nemo> Dr3mro: I haven't even checked to see if it has parallel startup enabled by default
<nemo> mini-man: are you sure?
 * nemo reads the log some more
<Dr3mro> nemo, ok thnks
<nemo> ah. yep. libglx does seem to be from nvidia
<nemo> not the nv driver
<mini-man> nemo, positive
<nemo> mini-man: what's your card?
<sam__> can anyone helpme :<
<nemo> n/m
<nemo> that's in there too
<nemo> I need to get better at log reading :)
<nemo> hm. not that different from my card
<ulaas> i have 24" mac-tel aluminum,  i have no sound at all. but i can see many devices with the volume-control. tried all bars up :) i am on intrepid
<sam__> is there a safe mode on ubuntu?
<randomskk> I've got two encrypted partitions and together they make the volume group that holds my root partition
<ikonia> yup
<randomskk> but at bootup, it only tries to decrypt one of them
<nemo> mini-man: mine's a 7300 LE - and using identical driver. hum.
<randomskk> as a result, it fails to mount the root partition and dumps me to a busybox shell
<mini-man> nemo, :]
<Daekdroom> Well. Here I go.
<randomskk> if I manually decrypt the second encrypted partition in the busybox shell (cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 sdb2_crypt) and then exit the shell, it can boot normally and everything works
<randomskk> so I need to get it to ask for both passphrases before trying to mount root
<nemo> mini-man: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/285565 - your bug I 'spose.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 285565 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "NVIDIA Binary Driver 177.80 does not work. GLX module bails out saying no compatible driver found. " [Undecided,New]
<acuster> can anyone expand on the Release notes' evdev keymapping issue?
<Daekdroom> How do I make udev not try to modprobe a module? Blacklist doesn't work.
<acuster> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<randomskk> I can find the part that's actually asking for the passphrase but I can't find what calls it, which is where the list of encrypted partitions is
<randomskk> I think it's trying to just decrypt one volume to get at the root drive with the intention of decrypting the other one later
<mini-man> nemo, so nothing I can do?
<randomskk> does anyone know where I could look to get it to decrypt both?
<mini-man> nemo, besides running W:ET in wine :D
<sorush20> my ubuntu is not updating time to uk time help
<nemo> mini-man: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=966d89aa9842763063518cacc5f0c80a&t=65685
<nemo> mini-man: that one is your exact card
<sorush20> I have set the server . any idea what is happening/
<nemo> mini-man: he got his working. not same system as you, but the steps might be applicable if you understand them
<mini-man> nemo, well seems like he couldn't even get the basics working... i do get the nvidia splash screen at bootup and such
<mini-man> so would that help?
<nemo> mini-man: for example, he fixed a "driver_aliases" which does not exist in ubuntu
<nemo> mini-man: well, since it does initially load the driver, that's not that surprising
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem
<alteregoa> if i start mc, with ssh it looks like crap
<alteregoa> looks like a wrong ansi charset
<nemo> using UTF-8?
<alteregoa> but if i try another ubuntu server it looks right
<alteregoa> i don't know
<alteregoa> i got ssh from windows
<alteregoa> and it works with another ubuntu server
<mini-man> nemo, well, trying to see if i can try somethings he did, but just did a nvidia-xconfig, I'll try restarting X now
<mini-man> or would that not help?
<alteregoa> only on terminal
<sam__> is there anyway to upgrade from 8.94 to 8.10
<sam__> 8.04*
<alteregoa> i think there is something with the termcap
<shmengie> sam: update_manager -d
<nemo> mini-man: can I see your xorg.conf ?
<nemo> mini-man: before and after nvidia-xconfig actually
<mini-man> nemo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/63313/
<mini-man> this is after
<sorush20> I'm not sure how the dns might be affected by my network
<sorush20> can anyone help
<mini-man> you have before from my previous paste
<nemo> mini-man: oh. it was at the bottom
<mini-man> nemo, aye
<ulaas> is there a specific channel for apple owners?
<mini-man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63314/
<mini-man> here's sidebyside if you need it
<mini-man> old and new
<nemo> mini-man: don't see anything helpful in the reconfigured one
<mini-man> nemo, did some searching, and apparently even if i wanted to, i can't successfully use the 173 drivers with intrepid?
<mini-man> :(
<nemo> mini-man: I suppose you've tried dpkg-reconfigure already
<mini-man> nemo, on nvidia-glx-177 yes
<mini-man> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118595
<nemo> mini-man: well, there appears to be a patch...
<nemo> mini-man: odd, since googling for your exact card name reveals other people using it just fine
<nemo> (with 177.80)
<mini-man> :[
<nemo> mini-man: you using the right kernel?
<nemo> 2.6.27-7-generic personally
<mini-man> miniman@minibox:~/Scripts$ uname -sr
<mini-man> Linux 2.6.27-7-generic
<sorush20> apple owner go here #mac
<sorush20> also I@m running the show here..
<sorush20> that why I will help anyone
<alteregoa> so can someone check what the hell error it is
<alteregoa> http://fnords.ch/fnordshot.jpg
<mnemoc> oh, people still use mc
<alteregoa> of course
<alteregoa> gnome commander mc nc or tc
<nemo> mini-man: trying to see if there is a list of supported GPUs on the nvidia site
<nemo> mini-man: I have no clue on how to check that from the nvidia driver itself
<mini-man> nemo, FWIW, when I run nvidia-settings, I get 'You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X config file...'
<mini-man> wtf?
<mini-man> :D
<nemo> well. sure.
<nemo> 'cause it got unloaded on startup
<nemo> and fell back to vesa
<mini-man> ahh
<nemo> mini-man: nvidia 6150 LE is in the readme as supported
<nemo> mini-man: try reruning dpkg-reconfigure on xorg.conf I guess :-/
<alteregoa> so how can i change the termcap stuff?
<mini-man> nemo, on what now? o.0
<mini-man> nemo, which package?
<nemo> mini-man: dude. the instructions on how to do it are in your xorg.conf
<nemo> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<nemo> # again, run the following command:
<nemo> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<vmelo> hi there, is procps broken??
<nemo> (that's from the pastebin you sent me)
<mini-man> doh
<mini-man> k done, restarting X
<Kimf> I have a quite non standard problem, but might be related to a more general problem. I have vista on a raid 0 on sata 1,2 and a non raid disk on sata3 (nvidia bios raid). I'm trying to install intrepid to the non raid drive and at the moment booting it from grub4dos from the vista boot menu with the menu.lst that is generated and in /boot/grub/ but I just end up with busybox at initramfs. (installed with 8.10 alternate amd64 from 22. oct
<alteregoa> use this rescue linux stuff
<mini-man> nemo, want the new log or..
<nemo> mini-man: if it hasn't fixed it, naw
<nemo> mini-man: I figure the issue is the same
<mini-man> nemo, yeah didn't fix
<nemo> not sure *why* it is happening though
<nemo> mini-man: p'raps something non-standard about your env
<mini-man> nemo, in 640xsomething-or-the-other atm with horrid graphics :P
<nemo> mini-man: you can always use nv  for now I 'spose
<nemo> although that won't help with wolfenstein
<mini-man> guess i'll try 173
<mini-man> just for kicks
<mini-man> though
<mini-man> a few days ago, someone reported that X borking up at boot, and I did have the exact same errors as they did but I didn't write them down so i forgot them :)
<mini-man> that's when I was asked to select drivers, and 177 wasn't enabled.. so I'm assuming 173 will bork again..
<billybigrigger> will OO.org 3 be included in ibex?
<U238Willy> when i dpkg-reconfig xserv-xorg.. it writes about 12 lines (no joke) which drops your X to the most minimal settings ever.
<U238Willy> I ended up doing some research in my etc/X11/ dir to find a more suitable and in-depth xorg.conf backup from 8.04 and used that instead.
<U238Willy> and a known bug for 8.10 (atleast from ubuntu.com) is that certain nvidia drivers are 'configured' at upgrade which aren't the proper drivers for your equip.
<mini-man> zomg
<mini-man> it worked
<U238Willy> congrats
<mini-man> reinstalled 177
<U238Willy> if i can ask... what card do you have?
<mini-man> geforce 6150 LE
<U238Willy> ah
<louise> I need some help pretty quick: in order to install ubuntu on an asus 701 eee pc, shouldn't it suffice to make a "usb startup disk" or do I have to somehow make a live cd usb key? (assuming they are distinct)
<louise> I think the usb start up key creator application is not doing its job properly
<louise> when i boot the pc it says there's no o.s. in the key and goes on
<ArkoldThos> goodmorning
<Lunar_Lamp> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Lunar_Lamp> Only 4 days left in October - when is Ibex scheduled for release?
<Daekdroom> 30th
<Lunar_Lamp> Daekdroom: thanks
<admin_masu3701> hello there!! do anyone if there is a C programing channel?
<maxb> You can try ##c
<admin_masu3701> maxb: thanks
<jblackhall> there's a bug out there for Intrepid that I think could use a little developer or triager feedback.  I'm pretty sure it affects all desktops running Intrepid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/280931
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 280931 in udev "Tray retracts automatically after eject with 2.6.27-6 and -7" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My keyboard configuration is the brokenness in intrepid; with xkbmodel=pc105, layout=us, variant=dvorak, I get uparrow(label) to be printscreen(effect), Alt_R is KP_Enter, some arrows are NoSymbol...
<jonaskoelker> I could use some help in restoring my keyboard to normality
<jonaskoelker> it's possible to hack something together with xmodmap; some keys don't repeat or not according to my desires (fixable with xset r on a key-per-key basis).  But this is dirty, and C-M-Up becomes C-M-0x6f to gnome-keybinding-properties, and metacity then complains when I --replace it
<jonaskoelker> no one?
<jonaskoelker> are you all here to ask questions just like me?
<Daekdroom> Have patience
<Daekdroom> We're not paid to help and we're not watching the channel full time. Plus, it's not like everyone knows how to help you.
<jonaskoelker> sure
<andresmh> in gnome, how can I disable the animation that happens when a  window is minimized?
<Daekdroom> andresmh: you mean the effect?
<andresmh> yes Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> andresmh: System > Preferences > Appearence > Effects tab and then turn off the effects
<Daekdroom> Not sure if the tab name is Effects. I'm not on Ubuntu right now.
<andresmh> Daekdroom: i already have Visual Effects set to None
<chairman> i got 8.10 upgrade. how can i get the adobe flash player to work on youtube?
<Daekdroom> andresmh: Then what effect are you talking about? Fading?
<andresmh> Daekdroom: it's hard to describe it with words but basically it shows the black border of the window as it minimizes...
<Daekdroom> andresmh: A black square where the window was?
<andresmh> yes Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> I never noticed such thing. What's the video driver you're using?
<andresmh> and the black square gets smaller, leaving a short trail as the window goes into hiding to the panel
<andresmh> Daekdroom: how can i check the video driver?
<Daekdroom> andresmh: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<andresmh> Daekdroom: http://paste2.org/p/93039
<Daekdroom> andresmh: Checked System > Preferences > Window
<Daekdroom> ?
<andresmh> yeah
<andresmh> there are only 3 options there
<andresmh> Window Selection, Titlebar Action, Movement Key
<jonaskoelker> I don't think it can be disable
<Daekdroom> andresmh: Is xserver-xgl package installed?
<jonaskoelker> *d
<jonaskoelker> but I'm not a 100%
<alteregoa> is there anybody aware of change the termcap stuff?
<chairman> hello
<andresmh> Daekdroom: apt-get returns E: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<Daekdroom> andresmh: I can't think of anything that might cause the problem, or any configuration, sorry.
<andresmh> no problem Daekdroom
<legend2440> andresmh: to get rid of the minimize animation read post #5 and 6. worked for me  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38662
<chairman> I need help please
<Darthfrog> I'm beginning to hate Intrepid.
<jonaskoelker> oh, you too?
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<alteregoa> why
<Daekdroom> Darthfrog: join the club. It'll be released in 3 days and I can't boot it.
<alteregoa> lol
<alteregoa> you cant boot it
<andresmh> legend2440:  that worked!!
<Daekdroom> It's frustrating. The same damn module always cause me trouble when trying to update ubuntu.
<alteregoa> just change the apt resource
<chairman> Intrepid ok. remember it's still in beta and i like it
<Darthfrog> I just re-installed cuz Firefox wouldn't use any name services.  DNS was fine but Firefox wasn't.
<Daekdroom> alteregoa: The module makes modprobe crash during udev.
<jonaskoelker> legend2440, andresmh: wtf... the *panel* does the animation?
<Daekdroom> alteregoa: I can't fix that.
<chairman> but guys i need to get my flash palyer working
<chairman> one of the lil mishaps when you upgrade to a new OS
<alteregoa> yeah stop overclock the cpu
<Darthfrog> After re-install (saving my home directory), things were fscked-up.  I had to move .kde to .kde.saved and try and get things working again.
<Daekdroom> I don't overclock.
<Daekdroom> My motherboard doesn't even let me chance the CPU multipliers or FSB o.o
<alteregoa> must be viastic spastic
<Darthfrog> Intrepid might work fine for a new install but methinks it could be problematical for upgrading.
<alteregoa> i upgraded intrepid from a hardy alpha
<alteregoa> i had no problems
<alteregoa> only those graphic card issue with xorg and nvidia gf 4
<squid0> hi. I'm having serious issues with intel driver! crashing X often :(
<squid0> mentions something about planes
<squid0> "intel(0): tried to update DSPARB with both planes enabled!"\
<legend2440> chairman: do you have  adobe-flashplugin installed? its in synaptic
<freaky_t> 3 days to go :D
<platius> chairman; let me boot into intrepid and see if I have flashplayer working
<squid0> also, when X crashes, I get a recurring message about ipw2200 on any tty console logins
<squid0> I'm otherwise really liking Intrepid, but I can't function like this... please can someone help
<chairman> i tried to do it in terminal
<chairman> but it said administration locked
<chairman> ok
<platius> chairman; I think I did apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras then the player appeared in synaptic package manager
<chairman> did you do it in terminal?
<chairman> u did it like sudo apt-get like tht/
<legend2440> chairman: did you sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin?
<platius> chairman; yep
<NauarchLysander> Will the new OpenOffice be included in Ubuntu 8.10 via the Update Manager? (That is, will there be an upgrade between the realeases of 8.10 and 9.04?)
<chairman> P, it's  loading it up.
<andresmh> legend2440; one more question about UI settings, how do I change the default size of the gnome terminal?
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  xorg seems to not apply my mouse configuration to my logitech marble mouse.  xorg.conf and xorg log at http://rafb.net/p/Ah0c7C55.html and http://rafb.net/p/MCZ0TR76.html.  xev says the buttons I want to be 8 and 9 are 4 and 5.  What gives?  How do I map the buttons around so I can use emulatewheel?
<mnemoc> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<chairman> Platius,I'll keep you posted and let you know what happened
<mnemoc> err...
<mnemoc> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<legend2440> andresmh: read #1  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119271
<platius> chairman;  ok
<chairman> right now it's at 17%
<sorush20> hi my time server is not updating
<sorush20>  any help guys
<sorush20> I'm behing a proxy cache.uwe.ac.uk
<sorush20> with authentication
<sorush20> but I already do that through the web browser and the connection becomes active
<sorush20> after that.. have ntp server installed but it not updating
<jacobw-uk> hi there
<jacobw-uk> does anyone know if banshee can sync with a creative zen mosiac?
<jacobw-uk> i assumed it was a mass storage, but it doesn't show up
<DJones> A week or so ago, I was going to upgrade using "update-manager -d" but after starting the process, I got the warning about my nvidia card not having a supported driver so when given the option, I cancelled the update, I've just started the update again, and after it removed landscape-client and nvidia-gflx it went to processing triggers for libc6 its sped through getting new packages, installing the upgrades and has been on cleaning up for 30 mins+,
<echinos_> odd problem after upgrade: When I click on the other desktops in my workspace switcher, nothing happens. :/
<outbri> echinos: what window manager are you using?
<ArkoldThos> what whas that program to make a deb file easily?
<dr_willis> echinos_,  try disable/reenable compiz/meticity perhaps?
<dr_willis> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<echinos_> outbri, dr_willis: I just turned off GL desktop, working now
<ArkoldThos> thanks dr_willis
<outbri> echinos: great
<echinos_> I'll fiddle with itand see if I can get a combo that works
<echinos_> my other issue is no sound or wireless :/
<echinos_> I'll google some on those ones
<AirBender> Hey guys, is it true that until intrepid release there will be lot of broken packages in hardy?
<brandon_> i'm having an issue where i cannot log in anymore. i type the password, i see a black screen, and then the login screen again. it doesn't say the login failed or there was incorrect information.
<AirBender> can't believe that
<Almindor> gi
<Almindor> hi I mean
<Almindor> how do you save network settings in ibex?
<buck_work> I have just updated to Ibex from Hardy. I so far have noticed 2 major issues (to me at least). 1: Where are my console vtys? If I hit C-A-F1 to go back to console, there's nothing. Alt-F2, F3, nothing. No vtys anywhere.. 2: My secondary desktop is now dead. It starts a gnome session, but as soon as I try to run anything, I get a blank Error dialog with no buttons and gnome-panel starts chewing up 100% CPU time. x.x
<frosterrj> anyone got pointers for slimming down memory footprint?  running aspire one with 512mb.  In gnome and xfce with only desktop up I get 120mb free in gnome, 150 free in xfce
<Almindor> they always go back to dhcp/auto for me in the applet, and the old network settings app is no longer available
<outbri> AirBender: even if it was (which I have no idea), the release is only 3 days away.
<AirBender> with network manager you can save configs
<Almindor> AirBender, what network manager? :D
<Almindor> AirBender, if you mean the applet thing, it doesn't seem to save it
<nemo> buck_work: unlike you I finally have a console
<nemo> buck_work: before, I just had blank screens due to some vid mode detection issue
<AirBender> Almindor, but have you explicitly saved them?
<Almindor> AirBender, by doing..? I don't see "save" anywhere in this thing
<outbri> buck_work: what video card are you using? nvidia-settings should fix the secondary desktop issue if you're using a nvidia card
<AirBender> outbri, the sad part is that I was on intepid since a long time, and did the change to hardy today because I had a problem with flex-old, and it  was messing up with dpkg to install packages...
<buck_work> outbri - nvidia. 8600 GT
<eagles0513875> hey guys how do i get my network card to use a static ip
<eagles0513875> NET||abuse: hey im back and i reinstalled as well
<AirBender> Almindor, right click, then edit settings, or something(My intrepid is gone...)
<Almindor> AirBender, yes well there's no "something" :)
<Almindor> AirBender, in good gnome tradition
<AirBender> you will se all your interfaces, VPN networks, mobile networks, and so on
<outbri> buck_work: I have the same card (mine's a dual dvi), it didn't work when I first upgraded to 8.10, but it was easily fixed through nvidia-settings
<buck_work> outbri - It's not that my secondary monitor doesn't display anything... it comes up. and in nvidia-settings it appears correct.
<Almindor> right, I edited the auto eth0, but there's no save button
<AirBender> Almindor, sorry for my bad memory, but I'm withoput intrepid right now
<eagles0513875> how can i add my connection to use a static ip
<Almindor> exacto-mondo
<AirBender> may be it's just with the wireless networks Almindor
<eagles0513875> i right clicked on knetowork
<Almindor> AirBender, nope, if it was I wouldn't be chatting
<outbri> buckwork: so it shows your background and all, you just can't do anything with it?
<eagles0513875> and set it up from there but yet my router is giving it a static ip
<eagles0513875> i rebooted machine and it still is using router dhcp
<AirBender> well if you want static IPs, you'd better to do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<buck_work> Exactly. The background comes up. The panel launches. I can CLICK on panel launcher items. But as soon as I do that, I get a blank error box, with no buttons, and gnome becomes unresponsive. If I have a terminal open before that happens, top shows that gnome-panel is using 100% CPU time.
<Almindor> that's a damn nice backpedal from 8.04
<eagles0513875> there is nothing in there besides lo
<Almindor> yup, same here heh
<Almindor> I guess this is the great new network manager heh
<eagles0513875> i found it on google
<eagles0513875> iface eth0 inet static
<eagles0513875>  address 192.168.1.100
<eagles0513875>  netmask 255.255.255.0
<eagles0513875>  network 192.168.1.0
<eagles0513875>  broadcast 192.168.1.255
<eagles0513875>  gateway 192.168.1.254
<eagles0513875> thats what u put in there
<eagles0513875> network manager is borked
<Almindor> well my ips are a bit different, but thanks for the format
<eagles0513875> or if config
<eagles0513875> those arent mine those r in tutorial i found on google
<outbri> buck_work, weird. never heard of that before, I'm not sure how to fix it. sorry
<Almindor> they DO hope to fix the damn thing right?
<eagles0513875> i hope so
<Almindor> well they better hope so :D
<Almindor> it's enough to be stuck with this sucky ati driver
<buck_work> No problem, outbri. The danger of running beta releases, I guess =) Maybe I'll do a full reinstall once Ibex is final.
 * Almindor wonders if older ati drivers can live with .27
<eagles0513875> i just did a full reinstallation
<eagles0513875> after upgrading from hardy
<eagles0513875> the upgrade is broken as always
<petererer> hmm, so some slashdot-linked-article says it's slow :o
<Almindor> what's slow?
<petererer> ubuntu since 7.04, heh
<Almindor> yeah
<Almindor> see phoronix
<petererer> yeah
<Almindor> it's the kernel IMHO
<Almindor> + crappier and crappier ati drivers
<Almindor> where are dns servers specified?
<maxb> eagles0513875: I have happily upgraded dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy->hardy->intrepid ....
<petererer> ati drivers don't have a lot of bearing on some of those stats
<Almindor> petererer, yes but it doesn't help they are getting worse
<Almindor> petererer, even 2d is becoming slower, they broke powerplay on notebooks since 8.8 too
<Almindor> disgrace
<petererer> :o
<Almindor> friggin moronic AMD, what would you expect? :D
<eagles0513875> maxb: i wish i have had same luck from edgy
<eagles0513875> when i upgraded from hardy to intrepid rc
<eagles0513875> i had to manually imput my ns ips in resolv.conf
<eagles0513875> and the networkmanager wasnt working right
<xerosis> ]has anyone had any problems with virtualbox since the last kernel update? seems DKMS hasn't recompiled the module?
<Almindor> brb, going to check boot again
<Almindor> oh and
<Almindor> who was the damn fool which made the logout change?
<Almindor> Vista-inspired or what?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Almindor: get busy and make something to replace it
<Almindor> actually no need, I just need to use the other applet apparently
<eagles0513875> lol
<Almindor> but consistency consistency :)
<Raven> my wifi disappeared
<Raven> it was working fine yesterday, today i turn on laptop
<Raven> and the interface is gone
<Raven> so i type modprobe ath_pci, and it spits some errors in dmesg about unknown symbols and stuff doing with ath_hal
<Raven> so i modprobe ath_hal and it doesnt seem to exist
<Raven> modules seem to be unloaded
<Raven> wut shud i do
<esac> hi guys, running intrepid, i am getting 1-10 second pauses while simply pinging my wireless router. i have an intel 4965 and i have tried both default and backport drivers. i have a windows laptop sitting right here pinging at the same time, and it does not see the issue. any ideas?
<xerosis> Raven: ath_hal is the madwifi drivers right?
<Raven> yeah, i believe so
<eagles0513875> Raven: ur problem sounds like my laptop with vista lol
<Raven> :p
<xerosis> as they're not installed manually, you must have compiled them yourself?
<Raven> in my experience ubuntu tends to not be like vista
<Raven> lol
<Raven> xerosis: i installed from a script, i believe it either had precompiled ones or compiled them itself
<Raven> im on an eee, there's a script pack, and i used the wifi script in that
<xerosis> Raven: if you update your kernel you then need to recompile them
<eagles0513875> Raven: my issue on the laptop was heat issue which fried the card
<Raven> xerosis: didnt change my kernel afaik
<xerosis> Raven: are you on intrepid?
<Raven> yes
<chairman> platius,the distributor license for java came up
<Raven> running 2.6.27-7 gen
<xerosis> Raven: then you probably did have your kernel upgraded ;)
<Raven> grr :p
<Raven> im gonna run the wifi installer script again
<Raven> see if that rectifies things
<eagles0513875> im on that kernel 2 but there is a newer version of that kernel
<eagles0513875> at least a new image
<Raven> rebooting..
<VSpike> Seem to me like when I open something like Firefox with compiz running, I get a momentary display either of a blank window with an X in it, or maybe some pixel garbage before the contents appear... I see this on my other (nVidia, 7.10) machine but this oldish laptop with intel graphics has always been smooth as butter.  I think that 8.10 is worse in that respect
<eagles0513875> y the hell even after specifying my device in network interfaces file does it still show the ip from dhcp
<VSpike> Trouble is, that kind of thing is quite subjective
<VSpike> What themes should I have as standard in Appearance Preferences dialog?
<buck_work> I see that as well, VSpike. Whenever I launch Opera, I get a flash that appears to be old video data from other windows before it repaints.
<VSpike> buck_work: interesting - what video hardware?
<buck_work> nvidia 8600GT
<AirBender> eagles0513875: have you restarted the networking services?
<VSpike> buck_work: like I say, my nVidia based system has always done it, but this machine I don't think it did until the upgrade to 8.10
<eagles0513875> AirBender: yes
<Raven> it is still broken
<Raven> i need my wifi so i can listen to music while i clean ;p
<Raven> :(
<eagles0513875> lol
<buck_work> VSpike: I didn't notice the issue in 8.04.1, only in 8.10 with the new nvidia driver. Haven't tried the old one.
<Raven> someone halp?
<VSpike> buck_work: yeah I'm still on 7.10 on the box with nvidia in :)
<chairman> platius are you still there or anybody?
<Raven> can someone please save me from my ubuntu
<Raven> ;p
<chairman> it finish downloading the flash plugin and the license sshowed up
<Raven> screw ubuntu, im using my ipod...
 * Raven angry
<AirBender> Raven so your wifi doesn't work?
<e\ectro_> Is there going to be a new version of perl released that fixes the MASON issue?
<e\ectro_> I see that debian unstable has a new version and was just wondering if it was going to get pushed to Ubuntu
<freaky_t> hi all i have a problem. i have a keyboard which uses a bluetooth usb stick. every time i boot up i have to manually connect the keyboard back to the pc. is there a way i can automate this? I also have to pull out the usb stick and put it back into the usb port first.
<petenix> having trouble expunging a deleted mail message in evolution
<petenix> going to "empty trash" or ctrl+E both breaks my system
<petenix> or rather
<petenix> it just doesn't delete
<curtis_Desktop> when i type a message in pidgin it closes this is in ubuntu 8.10
<petenix> (evolution:1281): camel-local-provider-WARNING **: Didn't get the next message where I expected (0) got 15215 instead
<petenix> (evolution:1281): camel-WARNING **: Error storing '~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox (mbox)': Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<Sebboh> I seem to have a lot of scim-panel-gtk processes laying around.  Uhm, well, I only speak one language, and I only have one keyboard, and that's the only way I expect to input data.  Can I disable all this scim stuff?
<Raven> airbender: my wifi worked less than 2 days ago
<Raven> and now it has suddenly stopped
<Raven> havent done anything on the laptop since then
<Tominator> hi!
<Raven> hi.
<Tominator> does anyone know whether nvidia 96 will be released for the new X and when?
<EyesOfARaven> wifi aid plx
<ConstantineXVI> EyesOfARaven: we cant help you if you don't tell us what the problem is
<EyesOfARaven> i did :p
<EyesOfARaven> i have an atheros card running a version of madwifi on my eee
<EyesOfARaven> and today i turned it on
<EyesOfARaven> and suddenly the wlan0 is gone
<EyesOfARaven> and i cant modprobe ath_pci due to some odd errors with
<EyesOfARaven> unknown symbols having to due with ath_hal
<EyesOfARaven> and if i try modprobe ath_hal it says it doesnt exist
<EyesOfARaven> i tried reinstalling the drivers via the script that installed them in the first place, rebooted, didnt help
<EyesOfARaven>  this was working two days ago
<EyesOfARaven> and i havent used it since it was last working, so nothing shud hav changed
<ConstantineXVI> EyesOfARaven: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.4_i386.deb
<ConstantineXVI> EyesOfARaven: install that package on your eee
<chairman> i still need help
<EyesOfARaven> ConstantineXVI, i will be switching the comp im on now from wired to wireless so i can use the wired on my eee for this, i will disappear for a moment, excuse me
<Winkie> hey guys, what would the process be to get a52 support re-enabled in libasound2-plugins? trying to install libavcodec-dev gives me a problem in that libavcodec-unstripped-51 is in intrepid and conflicts with libavcodec51
<scorch_> Got a High latency problem...  My internet connection (when I am d-loading from the repos) consistanly fluates from 5000B to 371Kb per/sec.  No problem in windows when downloading.  Any ideas?
<billz> how can I upgrade from ubuntu server 8.04 to ubuntu RC 8.10 server?
<alpha> Has anyone been able to get xvidcap to run in 8.10 ?
<chairman> HELLO
<EyesOfARaven> ConstantineXVI, installed and rebooting, might i mention that that is my current kernel version
<EyesOfARaven> hi
<EyesOfARaven> what do u want
<EyesOfARaven> u hav to tell us :p
<ConstantineXVI> EyesOfARaven: that wasn't your kernel, it was drivers for the kernel
<EyesOfARaven> yes, i know
<EyesOfARaven> just making sure it wasnt supposed to be some older version
<chairman> i can't get no adobe flash plugin for some reason
<EyesOfARaven> i havent used backports before
<alpha> chairman: are you using the nonfree one ?
<EyesOfARaven> it is finishing booting now, so we'll see if that did anything...
<chairman> tht what i was told to get
<EyesOfARaven> ConstantineXVI, i do believe that did it! let me just verify that i can ping google..
<billz> .........
<EyesOfARaven> ConstantineXVI, yes, thank you! can u please explain how you knew what backports package to use for this? I'd like to know how to fix it myself if this happens again
<EyesOfARaven> chairman, goto the flash player plugin, download and install not working?
<EyesOfARaven> flash player page*
<ConstantineXVI> EyesOfARaven: i had the exact same problem this morning, and found that in a forum post
<EyesOfARaven> what browser do u use?
<chairman> firefox 3
<EyesOfARaven> ConstantineXVI, what did u try searching for? mine were fruitless
<EyesOfARaven> chairman: u shud be able to install the flash player from the adobe page for that browser
<ConstantineXVI> EyesOfARaven: ar5007 intrepid
<silvex> Hi all, having trouble getting second display going on ati9250 clone. new install 8.10rc, xorg.conf is empty , is that normal? in 8.04 it was configured.
<EyesOfARaven> ConstantineXVI, thanks mate
<EyesOfARaven> been a big help ^^
<chairman> i did that and nothing happened
<IdleOne> !upgrade > billz
<ubottu> billz, please see my private message
<EyesOfARaven> chairman: u downloaded the package and installed it, but did u restart the browser?
<curtis_Desktop> my sound does not work in 8.10 after updating from 8.04
<curtis_Desktop> how can i get it to work?
<chairman> no.not yet.
<EyesOfARaven> curtis_Desktop, going to need to know what sound card, etc
<EyesOfARaven> chairman, u need to or it won't work
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<curtis_Desktop> how can i find out ?
<IdleOne> lspci
<EyesOfARaven> curtis_Desktop, lspci | grep audio
<EyesOfARaven> i'm not 100% if the phrase "audio" will do it
<EyesOfARaven> but that's generally what u want
<IdleOne> lspci will list all devices
<EyesOfARaven> ah, make sure u capitalize the A
<EyesOfARaven> IdleOne, yes, but that could be a lot of output for someone to parse thru by hand
<curtis_Desktop> EyesOfARaven, it just goes to the next line
<EyesOfARaven> curtis_Desktop, do it with a capitol A, my apologies
<IdleOne> EyesOfARaven: true, always good to see what the command will do first and then learn to pass arguments :)
<curtis_Desktop> http://paste.debian.net/20141/
<chairman> do u want me to restart the browser or the PC. i clicccked off and on and notthign happened
<EyesOfARaven> you've an ICH7 family intel onboard audio
<EyesOfARaven> curtis_Desktop
<EyesOfARaven> see that third line
<EyesOfARaven> if u grep for "Audio" it've brought that up
<curtis_Desktop> yes
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  X configures my logitech usb marble mouse against my wishes.  xorg.conf @ http://rafb.net/p/vGAygx36.html, Xorg.0.log @ http://rafb.net/p/5bgJNd49.html.  Note how the log sees the marble mouse at /dev/input/event12, exactly where i've configured "Configured Mouse" to be; yet the EmulateWheelButton is not 8 as I asked for.  How can I beat my xserver into submission?
<curtis_Desktop> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<EyesOfARaven> curtis_Desktop, i'm not an expert, so the specifics for how to fix it i am unaware of, but that info will be necessary for someone else to help u
<curtis_Desktop> okay
<IdleOne> EyesOfARaven: you know anything about getting  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) to work?
<EyesOfARaven> IdleOne, indeed i do..
<IdleOne> :)
<EyesOfARaven> i have that very card that just didn't work myself
<EyesOfARaven> and i just had help fixing it :p
<IdleOne> well share the love :)
<EyesOfARaven> install http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.4_i386.deb
<EyesOfARaven> and it will magically come back to life
<IdleOne> really?
<curtis_Desktop> is that for me?
<EyesOfARaven> yep
<EyesOfARaven> no, curtus
<calc> where did the pdf printer go in intrepid?
<EyesOfARaven> curtis*
<EyesOfARaven> IdleOne, happen to have an eee 900? :D
<IdleOne> nope
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<EyesOfARaven> that's where my AR242 is
<IdleOne> acer 4315
<IdleOne> installing
<IdleOne> EyesOfARaven: what do i put in the SSID box in network manager?
 * IdleOne is new to wireless
<chairman> i need serious help to get adobe flashplugin please
<chairman> i rebooted the browser ..nothing..rebooted my laptop..0..
<EyesOfARaven> IdleOne, ur ssid :D
<IdleOne> ERRR I meant BSSID
<chadeldridge> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IdleOne> errrr now I have gone and forgotten my router pass :/
<IdleOne> I'll fix this when I get back from vacation
<scopecreep> you can google for router default passes
<EyesOfARaven> IdleOne, skip it
<scopecreep> linksys = admin or linksys
<scopecreep> hit the reset button on the router to get it back
<IdleOne> EyesOfARaven: skip the BSSID? the ok button stays greyed
<EyesOfARaven> there is no spot for bssid on mine
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<EyesOfARaven> just network key, auth type
<chadeldridge> Everyone, I am having a serious issue with multiple monitors in 8.10 I have even tried my xorg.conf file from 8.04 and the issue still persists.  I have 2 monitors both 24"  1 of them is vertical the other horizontal.  The vertical monitor is rotated correctly now but the graphics only draw as far down as the grphics on monitor 0.  I can move the mouse below the graphics line and still see it but i cannot drag folders or anything below that backgro
<EyesOfARaven> and sec type
<EyesOfARaven> and ssid
<IdleOne> what network manager are you using ? the default?
<EyesOfARaven> yea
<IdleOne> hmmm
<EyesOfARaven> mebe ur accessing it wierd
<EyesOfARaven> what i do
<EyesOfARaven> is click on the little computers on the panel
<EyesOfARaven> and then select my network in the menu
<EyesOfARaven> and then it pops up a box if it needs sec
<IdleOne> I am only seeing wired network
<IdleOne> .
<IdleOne> note to self: do not request a network address while being helped with network issue
<BUGabundo> eheh IdleOne
<IdleOne> like I said. I will worry about this after vacation
<chairman> hello
<chadeldridge> Everyone, I am having a serious issue with multiple monitors in 8.10 I have even tried my xorg.conf file from 8.04 and the issue still persists.  I have 2 monitors both 24"  1 of them is vertical the other horizontal.  The vertical monitor is rotated correctly now but the graphics only draw as far down as the grphics on monitor 0.  I can move the mouse below the graphics line and still see it but i cannot drag folders or anything below that backgro
<ElTimo> anyone know anything about drivers for the logitech quickcam e2500 in intrepid?
<BUGabundo> ElTimo: please look on LP. there has been a lot of changes due to kernel
<BUGabundo> ElTimo: just today mine got fixed! yay
<ElTimo> o really? do you have the same one though?
<ElTimo> or something similar?
<technopagan> hi! anyone experiencing intrepid not saving settings of e.g. the session (running programs) or mouse-settings?
<ElTimo> technopagan: yes I have
<BUGabundo> no.. I have a generys
<technopagan> ElTimo: So it's Intrepid, not me.
<ElTimo> either that or we're doing the same things wrong :P
<IdleOne> technopagan: it probably is you but that is a whole other story :P
<technopagan> IdleOne: lol
<ElTimo> lol I've actually had that problem a bit in hardy too, but only under gnome
<savvas> has anyone else except me noticed the "ekiga 3.0" mentioned at http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.10-desktop ? :P
<technopagan> I switched to a fully encrypted /home and thought maybe it's that ... but now that I know it happens to you guys too, I'll just wait for it to be fixed. :)
<ElTimo> technopagan: can't say I have
<ElTimo> does it look any good?
<technopagan> ElTimo: The encrypted /home?
<ElTimo> yea, does it work as fast as an unencrypted one?
<technopagan> ElTimo: I have yet to move around some larger files, but until now it seems fine
<ElTimo> hmm, I might have to try that
<ElTimo> did you do encrypted swap too?
<joaopinto> encryption as a performance penalty, it may be relevant or not :P
<technopagan> ElTimo: Yes.
<ElTimo> good call
<technopagan> ElTimo: There's a really good tutorial for using LUKS + LVM
<ElTimo> I usually just do a folder ~/Private and use ecryptfs on it
<technopagan> ElTimo: Decryption on Login and such... really smooth!
<ElTimo> o shat
<ElTimo> that's awesome
<technopagan> ElTimo: I'll dig out the URL
<ElTimo> technopagan: awesome, thanks
<Skiessi> !info portaudio19-dev
<ubottu> portaudio19-dev (source: portaudio19): Portable audio I/O - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 19+svn20071207-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 111 kB, installed size 500 kB
<technopagan> ElTimo: http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu
<ElTimo> ah I think I saw that one before
<Kwiwaa> hello, i've no sound with 8.10 RC, can someone help me please ?
<ElTimo> Kwiwaa: gnome or kde?
<DaSkreech> Hello
<Kwiwaa> gnome
<DaSkreech> can someone right click on a directory in nautilus and tell me if you get an open with option under Properties?
<ElTimo> Kwiwaa: not sure, I use kde
<technopagan> ElTimo: It was a little intimidating at first ... but after some reading I got the hang of it. So just dive in! ;)
<ElTimo> Kwiwaa: have you tried double-clicking the volume icon and making sure nothing important is muted?
<ElTimo> technopagan: eh, drive formatting never scared me ;P
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. how come neither skype nor gizmo works in ubuntu 8.10 RC anymore?
<redwhitewaldo> 8-(
<redwhitewaldo> plesae help
<redwhitewaldo> is it a audio software problem?
<redwhitewaldo> please help a newbie
<ElTimo> define "doesn't work"
<redwhitewaldo> ElTimo: i click on the skype icon in my panel (or go type "skype" in terminal). and my cpu power is high, but it doesn't load
<redwhitewaldo> 8-(
<ElTimo> hmm, I've had the high cpu load, but I can usually get skype to load
<redwhitewaldo> ElTimo: you are using skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb, the file from skype.com right?
<technopagan> I had to copy the common files of a freshly setup user as root. Afterwards they of course were owned by root. I then chowned them to be owned by me. Is there anything wrong with doing that?
<ElTimo> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_x64.deb, but it's the same version
<pantsman> can somebody please send me their ndiswrapper.ko ? thanks
<ElTimo> pantsman: what version? 32 bit or 64 bit?
<pantsman> 32-bit, please
<ElTimo> crap
<ElTimo> can't help you >.< I'm on 64
<pantsman> or where else might I be able to get a copy? I tried installing ndiswrapper from source and the install removed my ndiswrapper.ko
<TheInfinity> pantsman: packages.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> pantsman, ndiswrapper is available on the repositories
<technopagan> redwhitewaldo: Have you tried starting Skype via a terminal and looked if there's any output in the terminal?
<ElTimo> pantsman: you could try just uninstalling ndiswrapper, doing a sudo apt-get clean, and then installing it again
<redwhitewaldo> technopagan: no output via terminal
<redwhitewaldo> it's just blank
<technopagan> pantsman: Where's it located?
<technopagan> redwhitewaldo: Damn.
<redwhitewaldo> technopagan: can we make it verbose?
<ElTimo> probably
<redwhitewaldo> how?
<ElTimo> skype -v most likely
<technopagan> pantsman: I'm on 32Bit.
<chairman> how do i get the adobe flash plugin please
<pantsman> I can't even find where it was deleted from now
<technopagan> pantsman: I'll look for it.
<pantsman> maybe it'll be in my bash history
<pantsman> technopagan, thanks
<pen> could anyone tell me why kernel panic?
<pantsman> I realised my error and installed it from the packages, but it isn't working because of that missing file
<rww> chairman: if you have the multiverse repository enabled, you can install it with sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<pen> this is getting more and more annoying
<pen> did anyone get kernel panic?
<rhkfin> Anyone have had problems installing from usb stick? It tries to use a cd -> fail..
<technopagan> pantsman: I hope it helps
<pantsman> technopagan, thanks, could you let me know where you found it?
<dr_willis> rhkfin,  ive installed from bootable usb sticks ive made with 'unetbootin'  on several machines.
<chairman> ok how do you get that.go to adept and then repositories?
<technopagan> pantsman: /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper
<pantsman> technopagan, thanks
<technopagan> pantsman: you're welcome
<pen> is there a fix for the kernel panic? or can I downgrade my kernel?
<rhkfin> dr_willis: intrepid? I have kubuntu altenate 64-bit.. Will check unetbootin..
<dr_willis> rhkfin,  yes.. 64bit 8.10  - :)
<rww> chairman: I'm not familiar with adept (I use Gnome rather than KDE), but yeah, there should be a repositories option somewhere that'll let you enable multiverse. Then, you can install flashplugin-nonfree.
<rhkfin> dr_willis: ok
<dr_willis> rhkfin,  ubuntu however.. not kubuntu
<rhkfin> right..
<chairman> i meant adept installer rww
<DaSkreech> can someone right click on a directory in nautilus and tell me if you get an open with option under Properties?
<savvas> chairman: search for flashplugin-nonfree in adept
<technopagan> DaSkreech: Yes.
<rhkfin> dr_willis: so I download unetbootin, point it to the downladed image and it'll create me a live usb?
<DaSkreech> technopagan: Thanks
<pantsman> technopagan, you're my saviour, just ran modprobe and it found it and my wireless works now :)
<joaopinto> DaSkreech, which type of dictionary ? I am not aware of a standard dictionary file format
<DaSkreech> joaopinto: Re read
<technopagan> pantsman: congrats! :)
<darkphader> thinkpad t20 probs - no network, no keyboard, no mouse
<chairman> it said i got it installed
<joaopinto> darkphader, ops, sorry :P
<joaopinto> DaSkreech, sorry
<pantsman> if anyone's interested I've got 8.10 working great on a new Asus Eee box :)
<dr_willis> rhkfin,  yep.
<rhkfin> dr_willis: thanks
<technopagan> Again: Is anything wrong with chown-ing everything in my home via root-console to be owned by my user and unreadable by everybody else?
<DaSkreech> technopagan: ignoring .directories shouldn't be too much of a pain
<rww> technopagan: shouldn't be. I've done it before and not had problems.
<pen> hey
<pen> how can I fix the kernel panic?
<icewaterman> hm, is there a way to forbid firefox to use orbit for tcpip?
<icewaterman> because in my scenario that doesnt work
<rww> chairman: sorry, I had to step away for a minute. did you get the flash plugin thing figured out, or are you still having problems?
<dr_willis> technopagan,  not that i am aware of.
<technopagan> rww: I am unable to delete some themes I've installed recently and thought it might be that... So it isn't?
<bhuey> folks, I'm getting a hang dealing with ldconfig on upgrade
<dr_willis> technopagan,  your user can change the modes on their own files to restrict oterhs from reading them.
<technopagan> dr_willis: Thanks
<bhuey> restart the upgrade process ? or am I screwed ?
<pen> no one experience this problem?
<rww> technopagan: shouldn't be, since the gtk theme manager runs under your user account, afaik
<void^> pen: try a more verbose description of your problem
<pen> void^: I had kernel panic for no reason at all (or reasons I don't know)
<chairman> sawas i did tht an it said i got it installed
<pen> void^: I'm using the lastest kernel I think is 2.6.27..
<technopagan> rww: Hm, ok. Still I cannot delete a theme once I've installed it. I just tested it again. Strange.
<chairman> still having probs rww
<dr_willis> technopagan,  depends on who/how you installed it i guess.. I just copy mine to my users .theme directory
<rhkfin> Before reinstalling just a quick: anyone have tips for failing X that doesn't give any errors in the Xorg log files. nvidia 9600gs with glx-177 and various xorg configs (&KDE4)
<rww> technopagan: try navigating to your ~/.themes/ directory and deleting them manually?
<technopagan> dr_willis: I'm using the usual theme-manager.
<dr_willis> You are not using a KVM  are you rhkfin ?
<rhkfin> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> technopagan,  try rww's tip
<technopagan> rww: Definitely a possible solution. But it's still odd that theme-manager isn't able to, isn't it?
<rww> chairman: okays. Where are you up to? Did you add the multiverse repository? Did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<rww> technopagan: Yeah, it is. I might do some testing on it when I get time.
<rhkfin> hmm.. at least I think I'm not.. processor does support it but I haven't installed that stuff from what I know..
<technopagan> rww: Thank you!
<pen> what kernel are you guys using?
<rww> technopagan: maybe try chmodding your ~/.themes/ directory to give everyone write access? i know it's not good security-wise, but it'd establish whether it's a permissions thing
<chairman> i don't know the url to tht rww and it said i got the playerrri installed
<pen> help
<Kwiwaa> can someone help me please with a sound problem ? (no sound at all)
<chairman> do u have the url
<technopagan> rww: I'll try opening up the restrictions step by step + see at what stage it'll start working.
<rww> chairman: I'm not sure what you mean by URL. Do you mean the URL of the multiverse repository?
<chairman> yes
<rww> chairman: if you have the URL of the main, restricted, or universe repositories, it should be the same as them, only replacing main/restricted/universe with "multiverse"
<chairman> i mean APT line rww; sorry
<technopagan> rww: It's the group.
<technopagan> rww: My group needs to have write permit.
<rww> chairman: my apt-line for multiverse is "deb http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse"
<rww> technopagan: huh, that's odd
<technopagan> rww: Tell me about it ... ;)
<chairman> got it.now i got to wait n see
<rhkfin> Still can't run the usb-installation, it keeps looking for a cd.. weird..
<rhkfin> hmm.. this solved my original upgrade porblems: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/287488
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287488 in kdebase-workspace "xsession not set to kde, cannot start desktop with message xsession failed (dup-of: 281950)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rhkfin> nice..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281950 in kdebase-workspace "KDE Cannot start from kdm or gdm" [Medium,Fix released]
<Daisuke_Ido> so what replaced kaudiocreator in intrepid?
<NET||abuse> hi guys. having same issue with skype on 2 machines, both intrepid, one is 64bit desktop, other is 32bit eeepc, both when i try to make the test call or answer a call or any call really, just pops up "problem with audio playback" on the call dialog and closes after a second.
<scorch_> Got a High latency problem...  My internet connection (when I am d-loading from the repos) consistently fluctuates from 5000B to 371Kb per/sec.  No problem in windows when downloading.  Any ideas?
<joaopinto> NET||abuse, what device for input have you selected on the skyp config dialog ?
<dr_willis> servers are experienceing quite a bit of load the last few days.. that could be the issue.. also could be windows is lieing about the speeds. :)
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: i will check that out, one sec.
<scorch_> dr_willis: well i am pinging www.google.com and it has not gone aboce 41.5ms for the past 30min
<joaopinto> NET||abuse, I had some headaches until figure a working config for skype :\
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: yeh, just says default device.
<NET||abuse> drop down has a few options.
<joaopinto> I am using "pulseaudio" for playback, and I have selected the hw device for the input
<joaopinto> default device did not work for me
<dr_willis> google.com is a set to be random google servers I belive..  - so that may not be a good test.
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: so for "sound in" and "sound out" just select pulse?
<joaopinto> NET||abuse, yes, assuming you are also using pulseaudio in general (selected on system options sounds)
<scorch_> dr_willis: well it has bee a consistant 209.85.165.147 return for the past 30min
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, this is nuts :\  no kaudiocreator :(  and i have no clue if soundjuicer uses cdparanoia
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: that was easy!!! awsome, thanks.
<scorch_> dr_willis: so i think its good...  do have another server sugestion
<joaopinto> NET||abuse, ;)
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: darn, no mic plugged in... grr.
<joaopinto> lol
<NET||abuse> if it works on my eeepc, that would be AWSOME! and the webcam, would be bonus.
<dr_willis> normally when a new release is about to hit.. i update/upgrade a few days befor.. then wait a week or more befor i do the next update/upgrade. :) to avoide the high load/slow server tims
<joaopinto> my webcam is working fine on skype, logitech E3500
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: eeepc 1000h built in webcam
<scorch_> dr_willis: i mean another server to ping
<dr_willis> ping tests are not really a good test of download speeds.. there are those download test sites i guess ya could try
<joaopinto> NET||abuse, you know that there is a specific ubuntu version tailed for eeepc, right ?
<scorch_> dr: I have been using speakeasy...   no problem there
<joaopinto> erm, tailored
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: yeh, i thought about that.. but just doesn't seem right ot be using a niche version, if i can get stuff to work on the mainline distro, then it would negate the need for fargmentation ofthe distro
<NET||abuse> i'm kind of against the splintering, or branching of ubuntu for supporting specific systems.
<joaopinto> ok :)
<Kimf> I'm having a rather non standard problem, that might be a more general problem. I'm running vista on a (nvidia fake)raid 0 and installed ubuntu 8.10 on a 3rd drive (nonraid). I'm booting this from the vista bootmanager with grub4dos and the menu.lst file from the ubuntu install. But I only get a busybox in the initramfs and a message that it can not find /dev/sdc1 (where it is installed)
<pen> hi
<pen> I wonder if anyone know why sometimes 8.10 has kernel panic
<Daisuke_Ido> so is there a recommended cd extractor that replaces kaudiocreator *and* uses the cdparanoia backend?
<rww> pen: there are lots of different reasons for kernel panics. usually, there's text before the actual panic that would narrow down the cause for us. next time it happens, please write down this text and put it in pastebin so we have an idea of where to start helping you.
<pen> rww: where is the text?
<pen> rww: when it happen I can't move anything and the cap lock led is flashing
<Kimf> I sometimes get this on my laptop when booting, but just a black screen
<dr_willis> ive noticed if i jump to the console as my laptop is booting/starting X.. some times I have a black screen when i go back to X.
<dr_willis> had to restart X server to get it back
<captainc> what is the compiz-decorator program? do i configure that to use emerald instead of metacity or just replace the WM line in CCSM?
<Elektrikz> yo guys, wanted to know, when it the best to upgrade ubuntu, couple of days before the release, or to wait for the final release so I dont expirience any problems while doing it or afterwards?
<pen_> I just have a kernel panic....
<jin> when you click on the desktop or any where on your screen the  volume bar does not disappear. Is this a change in gnome or  bug?
<pen_> how can I diagnosis
<jin> am I the only one experiencing this?
<captainc> Elektrikz: I'm running just fine. I'd download the cd now from torrent so that you can beat the rush.
<dr_willis> compiz is the 'window manager' that can run several of the decorators, emerald is one window decorator, theres also the gtk/gnome one and the kde one.
<jin> I have Rc1 and I just did an upgrade form Hardy
<captainc> Elektrikz: I installed this past weekend.
<dr_willis> emerald --replace  -> will switch to the emreald decorations
<dr_willis> you may want to use the 'fusion-icon' tool - if playing with compiz.
<pen_> anyone?
<captainc> dr_willis: In CCSM, under the window manager section, it uses the command /usr/bin/compiz-decorator . I was going to replace it with emerald --replace, but I haven't seen this before and wanted to gain more insight first.
<Elektrikz> captainc: I'm asking coz Iam kinda afraid of problems (losing all the data,or f*cking up something) while upgrading and so
<dr_willis> captainc,   imagine the  compiz-decorator is some sort of link to the system default decorator.. which is one of those 3 i mentioned earlier.
<captainc> Elektrikz: I would back up important data before any upgrade.
<dr_willis> No need to mess with that setting really. I would just use the fusion-icon tool
<captainc> dr_willis: installing now...
<pen> no one ?
<pen> how can I diagnosis kernel panic?
<Elektrikz> captainc:  ye,ofc,I will do that... so you say its okey if I do the upgrade with RC1?
<Daekdroom> Caps/Scroll/Num Lock leds flick like crazy
<a1len> Hi everyone. I was wondering, how do I associate python to .py files? And once I do that, how do I run it using the terminal?
<icewaterman> there is a serious bug with hal
<icewaterman> todays update broke network connection
<captainc> Elektrikz: yeah, it seems stable and good to me. I'm running just fine.
<pen> how can I diagnosis kernel panic?
<icewaterman> in order to reconnect to the network after reboot you need to disable hal and set all the settings manually. after that you can update (if there is a fix)
<Elektrikz> captainc: pretty new to upgrading, I started using ubuntu (linux) with hardy...
<Daekdroom> pen: Caps/Scroll/Num Lock leds on keyboard flick
<Elektrikz> captainc: never used it before, so i wanna be sure to do something before doing it:)
<pen> Daekdroom: well, I just had that
<pen> Daekdroom: I don't know how to stop it
<captainc> dr_willis: I selected emerald with fusion-icon, and it replaced the command line in CCSM with "emerald --replace"!
<Daisuke_Ido> captainc: why do you sound so shocked?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's how emerald gets launched
<Daekdroom> How do I make udev not modprobe a module?
<captainc> Daisuke_Ido: cause I was just going to do that by hand before.
<Daisuke_Ido> Daekdroom: blacklist it?
<Daekdroom> Daisuke_Ido: Fine. Tell me how to REALLY blacklist it. Because it didn't work.
<Daisuke_Ido> captainc: that's why fusion-icon is nice :)
<dr_willis> captainc,  magical eh? :)
<dr_willis> programs working together to set the same settings in a standard way
<Daisuke_Ido> Daekdroom: nice attitude there.  you just asked how to stop a module from being loaded.  you didn't five any other information
<Daisuke_Ido> give*
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway...  i'm just a tad bitter at the moment
<captainc> yes, very nice
<Daekdroom> Daisuke_Ido: Sorry. It's because I been with this question up in the past 3 days. Well. So.. I should put blacklist (module name) at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> Daekdroom: in theory
<Daisuke_Ido> Daekdroom: my apologies, i wasn't aware it was a long-standing issue :)
<underwraps_2k> after installing Nvidia drivers 173 for an FX5200 should glxinfo still have "OpenGl vendor string: Mesa Project" in it?
<Daekdroom> Daisuke_Ido: The plan B would be fill a bug report about the module and wait? o.o
<pen_> omg
<Daisuke_Ido> Daekdroom: unfortunately, that seems to be as good a plan as any
<pen_> I just had another kernel PANIC
<jin> what is wrong with the gnome dev team?
<x1250> so, what is it with the _unfriendly_ cruft remover, aka system-cleaner? It shows a window with no info, with a bunch of packages "marked". Does this mean they will be removed or not removed? Pretty confusing peace of software.
<Daisuke_Ido> pen: when did these start?
<pen> I don't know
<pen> It starts randomly
<Daisuke_Ido> no, when did you start having them
<jin> who do they changed the behavior of the volume bar?
<dr_willis> x1250,  i think it just does that apt-get autoremove  thing...
<Daisuke_Ido> a day ago, a week ago
<pen> Daisuke_Ido: after new kernel like .27?
<dr_willis> x1250,  it removed a few packages the other day for me.. when i tried it.
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: it does a bit more than that
<condon> good evening, just upgraded to 8.10 and now my compiz isn't working - says "Checking for Xgl: not present."
<condon> everything else passed
<dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  its rather 'limited' in its info as to what it was doing.. :) but if you say so.
<Daisuke_Ido> dr_willis: i just compared the autoremove list to the system cleaner list
<dr_willis> I find the use of the term 'cruft' to be a bit err... possibialy confusing to non-english speakers also.. but thats not really a big deal
<pen> help
<condon> Any idea how to fix this?  Compiz was working beautifully on 8.04
<condon> other output says "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format"
<x1250> it wants to remove w32codecs package :)
<jin> condon, try to reinstall the driver
<condon> nvidia?
<dr_willis> I noticed just now that medibuntu dident want to 'update'
<jin> condon, yes
<jin> condon, asuming you have a nvidia card
<x1250> wohooo, E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), crappy Cruft Remover died on me.
<pen> no one knows how to prevent kernel panic
<pen> I'm sad
<Daisuke_Ido> kernel panics can be caused by literally MILLIONS of things
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a simple "do this and life will be good" thing
<pen> but it was working fine in older kernel
<dr_willis> heh.. the term 'cruft remover' in the menus  - could definatly be more specific.
<keith> My girlfriends machine (on kubuntu) is having trouble connecting to our router via wireless. The router assigns her an IP, then kubuntu says its disconnected, and thats it. She can manually d/c while connecting - and the router logs it as a deauth.
<Daisuke_Ido> oh niiiiice
<Daisuke_Ido> i ran the system cleaner
<Daisuke_Ido> it removes any packages you've installed manually
<dr_willis> its def. NOT the same as 'apt-get autoremove'
<Daisuke_Ido> that's BULLS***
<dr_willis> its showing some old kernel versions here..
<Daisuke_Ido> that too
<dr_willis> id did not install those manually :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i had installed something from a deb package
<Daisuke_Ido> it removed it
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that's only part of what it does
<Daisuke_Ido> old kernel versions, manually installed packages
<dr_willis> makes one wonder how it knows that you installed it that way..vs other ways...
<Daisuke_Ido> what they decide is cruft, in other words.
<dr_willis> one of those tools that people will overlook.. or notice and break things :)
<pen> how do I downgrade kernel properly?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<pen> I took a guess
<keith> Anybody had the same issues with wireless?
<keith> its quite frustrating!
<Daisuke_Ido> hopefully people will overlook it, because it broke things for me.  it said specifically (.deb) package
<Daisuke_Ido> so okay, it's going to remove the *package* file
<Daisuke_Ido> but noooo
<Daisuke_Ido> it removes the software...  leaves the .deb
<Daisuke_Ido> absolutely smashingly stupid.
<keith> lol awesome
<dr_willis> :)
<ozatomic> hey guys, i've been having problems with gnome with updating to 8.10 and i've jsut been waiting to see if updates fix the problem which they have not been able to. Is there anyone here that could help me out thanks.
<dr_willis> see i dident even think of it that way.. :)
<dr_willis> they need a link in the word 'cruft' to point to a doc defining what its going to remove :)
<rhsanborn> Does anyone know the package name of the new network manager? I just did a dist upgrade and I don't think it's available because I had wicd installed prior to upgrade./
<Kimf> I'm having a rather non standard problem, that might be a more general problem. I'm running vista on a (nvidia fake)raid 0 and installed ubuntu 8.10 on a 3rd drive (nonraid). I'm booting this from the vista bootmanager with grub4dos and the menu.lst file from the ubuntu install. But I only get a busybox in the initramfs and a message that it can not find /dev/sdc1 (where it is installed)
<dr_willis> has anyone tried the 'create usb startup disk' feature yet?
<rhsanborn> found it network-manager-gnome
<keith> dr_willis: it works with non cheap flash drives
<rhsanborn> and yes, it was wicd or that.
<dr_willis> it seems to create a usb-bootable thumb drive with some sort of persistant storage area.. :) wondering if it worked.
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like an automated persis... what you said
<x1250> for what I just saw, the Cruft Remover attempts to uninstall every package that has no dependency on it, and doesn't exist in repositories. Something like obsolete packages in synaptic; like w32codecs, for example.
<dr_willis> i was wondering how it compared to unetbootin tool.
<Seeker`> I'm having problems with installing intrepid
<keith> dr_willis: it works fine, but you need to have a flash drive with 512kb blocks
<Daisuke_Ido> but...  it probably makes your pc blow up, if the "cruft remover" is any indication
<x1250> I didn't like the tool, though.
<Seeker`> If i use the "install ubuntu" option from the CD menu, it gets as far as loading the wallpaper, then freezes
<Daisuke_Ido> x1250: or anything installed manually
<Daisuke_Ido> from an outside source
<dr_willis> cant say that i  ever noticed the block size on my usb drives..
<Seeker`> I believe it is kernel panicing, as the scroll + caps lock keys are flashing
<Seeker`> I tried booting without the splash screen, and there aren't any obvious errors coming up before X starts
<pen> How to narrow it down?
<pen> kernel panic
<keith> dr_willis: its kind of like... if it doesn't work you've got the wrong block size, i don't think there is an easy way to find out. but the program is easy to use otherwise
<dr_willis> Hmm..  ive never seen/heard of that limit with useing unetbootin. but it could be my 3 thumbdrives all have proper limits
<keith> pen, how are you connecting to the net?
<keith> dr_willis: they're basically the same thing, unetbootin has that problem too
<x1250> I hate the system cleaner.
<Daisuke_Ido> x1250: so far that's pretty much universal
<Daisuke_Ido> it's even worse for someone who comes over from windows and installs software from outside sources.  they go to clean things up and all of their custom-installed software is gone
<x1250> Daisuke_Ido, right!
<Seeker`> anyone got any ideas?
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu is always released too premature :/
<Daisuke_Ido> granted, that's probably a pretty unlikely scenario, but i guarantee it's going to happen at least once.
<seij0>  does anyone know how to get DWL-520+ wireless working in Ubuntu 8.10? I installed the driver using ndiswrapper. I'm not sure what the problem is. I also can not see wireless configuration on the network manager, all I see is dial-up. The card is seated properly, and I have restarted. Here is the lspci information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/ Please help I have no idea what to do
<Daisuke_Ido> Daekdroom: it hasn't been released yet :)
<Daekdroom> Yet, we won't have big changes untill the release
<maxb> It is a hard balance to set. Time-based releases drive development well.
<dr_willis> its not flagging the w64codecs package here.. :)
<geoaxis> hello people, i just want to get the feel that how much work will the ubuntu dev team be doing from now till 30th
<x1250> Daisuke_Ido, I don't think that would be too rare :)
<condon> alright, reinstalled the nvidia driver, didn't work, tried the other driver (the one I had installed before upgrading) and get the same result.
<Prez00> i have internet connection via gprs on my cell phone, linux based moto ming a1200, should I be able to use it as a modem and connect with ubuntu ibex, specifically?  what stuff should i get from my carrier to make this work?
<condon> Ideas?
<scopecreep> geoaxis, id imagine theyre busting their tails
<versus> hi i installed intrepid on my hardy using the intrepid repos but I missed to to a dist upgrade using sudo update-manager -d when I use the update manager by now (a lot intrepid files are already installed) it tells me: An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool. what can I do to make him install the updates left?
<Elektrikz> yo,guys ,what is the best way to do an update from hardy to intrepid?
<pen> kernel panic
<pen> how do I start diagnosis this?
<pen> is there a log for this?
<seij0>  does anyone know how to get DWL-520+ wireless working in Ubuntu 8.10? I installed the driver using ndiswrapper. I'm not sure what the problem is. I also can not see wireless configuration on the network manager, all I see is dial-up. The card is seated properly, and I have restarted. Here is the lspci information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63430/ Please help I have no idea what to do
<condon> compiz reports "Checking for Xgl: not present." - Reinstalled the nvidia driver and then installed the original I had with
<versus> Elektrikz basically sudo update-manager -d and then the dist upgrade button
<condon> compiz reports "Checking for Xgl: not present." - Reinstalled the nvidia driver and then installed the original I had with
<condon> version 8.04
<condon> sorry for the repeat, numpad acting funny
<dr_willis> I dident think nvidia drivers used xgl..
<crdlb> harmless warning
<condon> don't know, trying to run compiz --replace
<crdlb> it's idiotic that compiz-manager bothers to mention that, but I have no control of that :/
<condon> last message says "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12image format"
<crdlb> also completely normal
<dr_willis> warnings are warnings.. :)
<condon> then why won't compiz run?
<dr_willis> 'warning! this is a warning!'
<dr_willis> :)
<crdlb> it is running
<condon> keeps defaulting back to KDE manager
<pen> kernel panic
<dr_willis> kde manager? or kde window decorations?
<condon> window deco
<dr_willis> compiz + kde4 ?
<condon> yeah
<dr_willis> compiz is the window manager,  the otehr tools controll the decorations
<dr_willis> emerald --replace, and so on.
<condon> it was working fine before I upgraded from .04 to .10
<dr_willis> and i know better then to try to mixx kde4 + compiz. :)
<crdlb> but the default is one that mimicks kde's decorations
<condon> But I'm getting no effects, no wobble, cube, nothin.
<crdlb> condon: how about windows key + E?
<dr_willis> install/try that ccsm tool? see if they are just disabled.
<condon> k, that worked.  Just need to tweak it again?
<condon> hell, let me go play.  Thanks guys
<maxb> Does anyone know where (if anywhere) gnome-keyring-daemon as started by pam_gnome_keyring would log to?
<SilentDis> help me obi-wan-ubotu, you're my only hope!
<SilentDis> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<SilentDis> bah!
<dr_willis> 'dont give in to the dark side'
<SilentDis> lol
<SilentDis> I'm looking to setup a Kubunut 8.10 machine with a static IP on a home lan, no router.  (just so 2 'puters can talk to each other)
<SilentDis> not finding what i need to get this to go, and i'm just not sure where else to look
<SilentDis> suppose i could go hack it in the back end, but i just know there's an 'elegant' way i'm overlooking
<pen> How do I diagnosis kernel panic?
<versus> any ideas how to sort this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/281359 ? I couldnt find a solution yet?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281359 in ubuntu "ubuntu 8.10cannot update desplayer ''An upgrade from 'intrepid' to 'hardy' is not supported with this tool.''" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dr_willis> set up both machiens with a static ip. or install a dhcp server on one.. perhaps SilentDis
<SilentDis> dr_willis: the DHCP server was what i was gonna do... i really don't wanna add the overhead.  I've tried dropping a static IP on this machine using knetworkmanager, but it won't activate for some reason.
<dr_willis> ive used the network managers to set static ips befor..
<dr_willis> but it seems network-manager under ubuntu/kubuntu can be...  picky at times
<dr_willis> i think theres some configs in /etc/ one can edit also
<dr_willis> there are mini-dhcp servers out that dont take much  space/reso.
<alteregoa> close your eyes and touch your nose
<dr_willis> udhcpd - very small DHCP server
<dr_willis> !info udhcpd
<ubottu> udhcpd (source: udhcp): very small DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8cvs20050303-2.1 (intrepid), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<SilentDis> ahhh, that'll do nicely in fact.
<SilentDis> centrilize the setup, that works :)
<dr_willis> i used that at work for a small lan for me and some guys.. :)
<dr_willis> was easier then setting everyone to be static
<siloko> anyone else got a severe performance hit with xorg on 8.10
<siloko> mine sometimes uses 35 per cent cpu watching a game of chess on an internet client
<siloko> cpu usage in 8.04 for the same task aroun3 - 4 per cent
<siloko> pretty much makes ibex unusable for me :(
<dr_willis> well ya know those chess games get very intense...
<dr_willis> What are you watching them with?
<Daekdroom> siloko: If the driver Xorg is using has changed, thats it
<dr_willis> sounds like it could be a flash issue also.. if using flash
<siloko> Daekdroom: how to change that?
<Daekdroom> It depends
<siloko> dr_willis: eboard!!
<siloko> dr_willis: a very lightweight application
<doggymenz> I heard that only nvidia177 is for latest xorg in 8.10, and that earlier drivers dont work? when will they work?
<Daekdroom> If the driver changed during the update, probally because it couldn't use the same driver as before
 * solarion hopes the elantech driver gets in the mainline kernel for ubuntu+2.
<underwraps_2k> In hardware drivers, when I click on 'Activate' nothing happens. What am I doing wrong? Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 173) is greyed out and lower left it says This driver is not activated
<siloko> Daekdroom: I just have a standard centrino laptop (915 chipset)
<doggymenz> underwraps_2k, only 177 exists for newest xorg used in 8.10, nvidia havent updated the 173 :(
<doggymenz> i wonder when they will
<doggymenz> solarion, elantech?
<Daekdroom> siloko: Oh well. Intel driver is very stable. I have no idea what it might be. Did the software version change? (eboard)
<siloko> Daekdroom: nope . . .
<siloko> Daekdroom: this is an xorg problem - it overwrote my xorg.config with a new version and the way xorg handles multiple screens has changed
<siloko> Daekdroom: my previous xorg.cong now crashes the server
<siloko> Daekdroom: xorg.conf
<Daekdroom> siloko: You just did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get a new xorg.conf?
<siloko> Daekdroom: just did an upgrade, reboot and the server hung asking me what i wanted to do - I said start from scratch
<siloko> Daekdroom: I then noticed the performance hit - exchanged my backed up xorg.conf for the new won - rebooted the server and it hung
<siloko> Daekdroom: so now I am stuck with this version
<Daekdroom> siloko: Pastebin both Xorg.conf
<underwraps_2k> doggymenz: does this mean I will have to wait for nvidia to release an updated driver before I can use 8.10
<siloko> ok
<Winkie> reposting from before: hey guys, what would the process be to get a52 support re-enabled in libasound2-plugins? trying to install libavcodec-dev gives me a  problem in that libavcodec-unstripped-51 is in intrepid and conflicts with libavcodec51
<ianliu_88> Youtube is not working with firefox and Totem doesn't play any sound from youtube videos. Anyone experiencing that?
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok, posted to one file - ibex followed by gutsy - gutsy xorg.conf mostly written by hand:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/63446/
<Daekdroom> Wow. That is kinda of a big xorg.conf for 7.3
<siloko> Daekdroom: I've had an incremental upgrade since 6.04 :)
<Daekdroom> siloko: When Xorg hungs with the old conf, does it say anything about the error? (never looked at the new Xorg crash screen)
<siloko> Daekdroom: Just flashes a lot and then tells me the server crashed - I haven't looked at the logs (opps)
<siloko> Daekdroom: I have my old system mirrored on another drive so can restore to that if this is resolvable :)
<Daekdroom> siloko: Are the screens set as two different desktop areas?
<siloko> Daekdroom: in the current system xorg seems to treat them as one virtual space - i think this is the p[roblem
<siloko> Daekdroom: I don't know how to revert to my old system . .
<siloko> Daekdroom: given the config options for outlining two screens are no longer available
<siloko> Daekdroom: also worth noting, I unconfigured the second screen and just used the native laptop screen - it was an improvement but not by much, and was still much worse than the previous setup
<Daekdroom> siloko: Do you have 3D support and such?
<siloko> Daekdroom: no
<Daekdroom> with the current conf, I mean
<siloko> Daekdroom: no
<Daekdroom> Did you have it with the old conf?
<siloko> Daekdroom: no effects, no compiz, no nothing :)
<siloko> Daekdroom: in either setup
<Daekdroom> siloko: It never worked or you never tried?
<siloko> Daekdroom: no it worked but compiz was a bit sluggisjh in the old setup and i prefer a responsive interface
<siloko> Daekdroom: I haven't enabled it in Ibex
<Daekdroom> I see. Does it work now? (just test it)
<siloko> Daekdroom: no it doesn't work!!
<siloko> Daekdroom: "Deaktop Effects could no be enabled"
<siloko> Daekdroom: excuse typos
<Daekdroom> siloko: Try putting 	Driver		"intel" after 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device" (in the current xorg.conf)
<siloko> Daekdroom: it flashed a bit as though the system was trying things out and then bailed
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok - then i'll reboot the x server so will be gone for a bit
<Daekdroom> k
<nemo> getting weird visual artifacts with my title bar in 8.10
<nemo> if I click focus off and on this gnome-terminal, every once in a while it won't redraw correctly
<nemo> it'll redraw as a flat empty area the background colour - with no buttons and even the shadow not drawn, so the title seems too large
<nemo> the icon in the upper left *is* drawn
<nemo> if I click again, it is drawn correctly
<nemo> anyone else notice this?  using compiz and nvidia
<nemo> graphics card isn't anything special, but didn't use to have problems
<ianliu_88> I'm having a bug with Rhytmbox and Firefox&Flash. When Rhytmbox is running, Flash movies aren't able to play sound and sometimes it just crash
<Daekdroom> ianliu_88: Are you using ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?
<Daekdroom> That seems a 8.04 situation
<ianliu_88> 8.10
<ianliu_88> beta
<ianliu_88> I didn't installed the RC, but I suppose the Beta upgraded to the RC version
<ianliu_88> I tried opening firefox by terminal, but no errors are printed
<Daekdroom> ianliu_88: The audio bug is because flash tries to lock oss all for itself, but Rhythmbox is using it through Pulseaudio. About the crashes.. Does FF crash or does Flash itself?
<gabi> hello
<gabi> I am trying to install ibex on an asus eee pc
<ianliu_88> only the flash. For eg. on youtube, I can interact with the flash movie. If I hit play it plays 3 seconds and stop
<ianliu_88> and no sounds
<EyesOfARaven> gabi: i hav it on my eeepc 900, perhaps i can help u
<ianliu_88> let me test something..
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, did you get the netbook remix package going?
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, and wireless?
<EyesOfARaven> i installed parts of the netbook remix package
<EyesOfARaven> not all of it
<ianliu_88> some time ago I switched the sound drivers to OSS, since the AutoDetect wasn't working. Maybe its this?
<EyesOfARaven> and yes, my wifi works
<EyesOfARaven> the wifi was working out of the box until today's updates
<EyesOfARaven> there's a package u can install to fix it now
<Daekdroom> ianliu_88: Probally
<Daekdroom> ianliu_88: but how wasn't AutoDetect working?
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, cool
<EyesOfARaven> its the backported kernel modules for the new version
<EyesOfARaven> package is called..
<EyesOfARaven> linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.4_i386.deb
<ianliu_88> Daekdroom: dunno, it simply wasn't. I searched the web and people said switching to OSS would work, and it did. Let me switch back to autodetect than I report if it is working
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok so putting the extra driver line crashed the server - i commented out the identifier line (the error says I can't have both and used 'i810' instead of 'intel', and i'm back up and running
<EyesOfARaven> it's on the ubuntu servers
<EyesOfARaven> if u are using one of the cusom kernels from array it might not work
<EyesOfARaven> im using the stock one
<siloko> Daekdroom: no improvement in performance though . . .
<Daekdroom> siloko: Still no 3D support? (compiz/glxgears)
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I am using the regular generic kernel
<EyesOfARaven> then it shud work for ya
<EyesOfARaven> ^^
<EyesOfARaven> oh, and u will need the wifi drivers too duh
<EyesOfARaven> lol
<ianliu_88> Daekdroom: hey it works now ;)
<EyesOfARaven> lemme link u that
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, sometimes the ok button of some dialog windows wont show, does that happen to you?
<siloko> Daekdroom: no
<EyesOfARaven> gabi: no
<EyesOfARaven> gabi, http://code.google.com/p/eee-ubuntu-support/
<EyesOfARaven> do NOT install all of it
<EyesOfARaven> some of it makes things worse, since this was designed for 8.04
<siloko> Daekdroom: should I try with the intel driver?
<EyesOfARaven> just install the wifi, kernel modules, and clock
<siloko> Daekdroom: will it make a difference
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, what makes things worse?
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, ok
<EyesOfARaven> if u install the video drivers from that pack it stops supporting the resolutions correctly
<siloko> Daekdroom: glxgears works - no compiz
<EyesOfARaven> i dont think the sound driver breaks anything, but u dont need it
<Daekdroom> siloko: I thought you put that on the new xorg.conf, did you?
<siloko> Daekdroom: no i put 'i810'
<Daekdroom> On the new or on the old xorg.conf?
<siloko> Daekdroom: new
<siloko> Daekdroom: I'll try with inetl
<siloko> intel
<Daekdroom> siloko: Wait a sec
<siloko> ok
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, ok, thanks
<EyesOfARaven> gabi,  the netbook remix packages are part of the repository now, so u just hav to find out what parts u want and install them with apt-get or synaptic
<EyesOfARaven> np
<Daekdroom> siloko: Put this on Section "Device"
<Daekdroom> siloko:     Option "ForceEnablePipeA" "true"
<Daekdroom> siloko: Driver is intel
<siloko> Daekdroom: with the driver section still included?
<Daekdroom> siloko: Yes
<siloko> Dae ok
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, so how do I install only the parts you mentioned?
<alteregoa> hüle gülle
<EyesOfARaven> https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<EyesOfARaven> gabi
<EyesOfARaven> that tells u the name of the packages for the netbook desktop, and u can choose whatever or all u want
<siloko> Daekdroom: so current xorg is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63453/
<siloko> Daekdroom: does that look about right?
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, should I see lots of netbook packages in synaptic?
<EyesOfARaven> i dont use synaptic
<EyesOfARaven> sorry, so i dunno
<Daekdroom> siloko: Yes. Is your screen resolution 2560 x 1024 anyway?
<siloko> Daekdroom: no
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, or with apt-cache search...
<EyesOfARaven> https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<siloko> Daekdroom: that res is the combination of the two widths of my two screens plus the maximum height
<EyesOfARaven> just look there
<EyesOfARaven> and apt-get install whichever u want
<siloko> Daekdroom: the virtual resolution
<Daekdroom> siloko: So they're working as only one screen, is that you it's meant to be?
<siloko> Daekdroom: yes
<Daekdroom> I guess the xorg.conf seems right.
<Daekdroom> It's about restarting X and praying now xD
<siloko> siloko: that's how my previous setup was . . . but i had to configure the two screens manually - to work as one
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok BRB :)
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, so I should add some lines to the sources.list file I suppose
<EyesOfARaven> i dont think i had to
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, ok I see them now
<EyesOfARaven> ^^
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-28
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok so the server started ok (horray!) but no compiz and no performance improvement
<Daekdroom> siloko: Try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/63459/
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, do you use compiz?
<EyesOfARaven> yep
<EyesOfARaven> it's preinstalled on intrepid and doesnt require XGL anymore
<siloko> Daekdroom: BRB!
<EyesOfARaven> all u hav to do is install simple-ccsm and then configure it to ur tastes
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, what about that maximus package? is it important?
<EyesOfARaven> it makes all programs start maximized with title bar hidden
<EyesOfARaven> i was using it until just now when i uninstalled it
<EyesOfARaven> install it, give it a shot and see if u like it
<EyesOfARaven> if u dont, remove it and killall maximus
<EyesOfARaven> and it is gone
<redwhitewaldo> hi. i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. Now Skype won't load. please help.
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok same deal :( no worries though man - thanks for rying!
<siloko> trying
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, cool
<Daekdroom> siloko: Sorry for not being able to help. Anyway, I think it's easier to find how to get that same setup on the new Xorg at #xorg
<siloko> Daekdroom: ok bed time now - will try again tomorrow - cheers!
<redwhitewaldo> where's the online forum equivalent of this ubuntu+1 chatroom
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, what about window picker? I guess there's a compiz plugin for picking windows as well right?
<EyesOfARaven> window picker replaces the bottom bar of gnome
<EyesOfARaven> with a small applet
<EyesOfARaven> i decided to use "Window List" which comes with it instead after trying window picker for a few days
<EyesOfARaven> window picker goes well with maximus if u like maximus
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, nice. I think I like the compiz thing that does that
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, but first, I have to fix wifi
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I will reboot now to see how the new desktop is
<gabi> brb
<EyesOfARaven> k
<darkphader> FYI - no keyboard, mouse or network with 8.10 rc on Thinkpad T20 alternate default install
<darkphader> however
<darkphader> acpi=force durin install worked
<darkphader> it didn't help to do acpi=force if the install didn't include the option
<redwhitewaldo> guys, my skype no longer works after going from 8.04 Hardy onto 8.10 Interprid.  Should i do a fresh/clean install?
<redwhitewaldo> 8-(
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I can't see the changes for some reason
<gabi> redwhitewaldo, no. Just install it from medibuntu
<EyesOfARaven> what did u install
<EyesOfARaven> that u expected to see
<redwhitewaldo> gabi: ok. will do so now.
<ideasman_4bed> hiredgoon, how would I find the package maintainer for a package?
<redwhitewaldo> hope it works
<EyesOfARaven> ideasman_4bed, if u browse the repository in a browser it usually tells u
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I saw a pic of the desktop with big icons and a black theme
<EyesOfARaven> u hav to replace nautilus with that urself in a custom session
<ideasman_4bed> Would somebody be able to update blender3d package?
<EyesOfARaven> to test it out
<EyesOfARaven> hit alt+f2
<EyesOfARaven> and type 'ume-launcher'
<ArkoldThos> please tell me, once i was flying flying hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighh i touch the sky (8)
<ideasman_4bed> we are up to blender 2.48a and the repo has 2.46
<romulo> does anyone know the fix for subversion? its not working on intrepid
<romulo> 3 days from release it scares me
<coppro> ideasman_4bed: firstly, release is in 4 days
<ideasman_4bed> sure but 2.48a has loads of bugfixes ;/
<coppro> then file a bug in the package
<romulo> ideasman_4bed, blender?
<coppro> romulo: works fine here
<romulo> coppro, not here :/
<jrib> romulo: what isn't working exactly?
<alteregoa> romulans
<ideasman_42> original maintainer was "Cyril Brulebois"
<romulo> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for ''
<jrib> romulo: paste your command
<romulo> svn commit :P
<chad> anyone havinig an issue with DNS on 8.10?  i cant ping machines on my local net via name even though they are in dns
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I think I didn't get that ume-launcher package...
<ideasman_42> Its just annoying we spend a lot of time to do bugfixes, Gimp has latest stable release I believe but blender version is quite old.
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, do you know of a detailed how to?
<ideasman_42> There are alredy quite a few bugs reported, should I try contact maintainer directly?
<jrib> romulo: hrmm, don't really have a svn repo to play around with to test
<coppro> romulo: sounds like something is messed up internally. Try rechecking out
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I get see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<ideasman_42> since 2.47 our bug tracker went from 200 to below 50
<coppro> I can commit fine
<romulo> coppro, will do
<coppro> romulo: you should be able to save your changes by running an svn diff
<romulo> yeah
<CarlFK> I need to control the desktop that is displayed on the local CRT.  isn't VNC built in?  (which makes me wonder why "Install the x11vnc" is on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<EyesOfARaven> gabi, https://edge.launchpad.net/~netbook-remix-team/+archive
<EyesOfARaven> add the deb source, the deb-src is broken it seems
<EyesOfARaven> then apt-get install desktop-switcher go-home-applet human-netbook-theme maximus metacity netbook-launcher window-picker-applet
<ideasman_42> Because distro's lag behind like this, we mostly ignore bug reports from them since they are useless when they are from older releases. :/
<romulo> yeah it worked now coppro
<romulo> looks like the local directory is messed up
<coppro> glad it wasn't a huge repo
<chad> any idea as to why i cannot ping local resources on my net?  DNS is setup and I am getting my info from dhcp, i just cant ping anything on this net via name
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, crap... i can't click ok when adding the software source line
<EyesOfARaven> i did it from nano in a terminal :p
<EyesOfARaven> what r u using, gedit?
<EyesOfARaven> hit maximize on the window
<EyesOfARaven> that will size it to the screen
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I was using the gui from system ==> preferences
<EyesOfARaven> i dont know anything about the gui programs
<EyesOfARaven> :/
<chad> gabi:  you cant click ok if the deb line is not complete or accurate
<chad> it will be gray
<EyesOfARaven> should read "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-team/ubuntu intrepid main"
<nickwinl> Yeah 8.10 rc is "good to go", IMHO.
<jaebird> a couple of us are having issues with the live cd automatically logging into gdm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/288960
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288960 in gdm "autologin doesn't take place on system start" [Undecided,New]
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, ok I got it. Nice
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong
<EyesOfARaven> lspci recognizing something just means its plugged in
<EyesOfARaven> it doesnt mean that it's installed
<EyesOfARaven> seij0
<EyesOfARaven> type "iwconfig"
<EyesOfARaven> tell me if u see anything that has wireless extensions
<seij0> lo: no wireless extensions
<seij0> that's what it says
<EyesOfARaven> that's all?
<EyesOfARaven> that's the loopback :p
<EyesOfARaven> type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<seij0> nothing seems to have changed
<EyesOfARaven> try iwconfig again
<dug_> seij0: try system->administration->hardware drivers, see if it lists b43-fwcutter or something for your wireless card
<seij0> EyesOfARaven: same thing
<EyesOfARaven> go with dug_ 's stuff
<seij0> dug_ :okay
<seij0> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<EyesOfARaven> how did u set up ndiswrapper
<dug_> seij0: I'm not sure, but you can try installing b43-fwcutter through system->administration->synaptic package manager.  I did a search and that seems to be the driver people use for that card
<Cameron> I'm running intrepid, and after an update my gdm session won't login properly... I enter username and password, the screen goes blank, but no desktop shell is loaded
<seij0> dug_: I'll try that next
<seij0> dug_: ...how do I get that. I don't see it
<seij0> and will it download? because that computer is not connected at all
<dr_willis> No network connection.. makes it a little harder.
<redwhitewaldo> i've just installed skype-medibuntu-version, and it doesn't work.  please help me fix this.
<dr_willis> given that skype is  closed source.. its hard for  the ubuntu guys to 'fix' much in it.. other then try to discover work arounds to problems.. tell the channel what is the exact problem
<dug_> seij0: oh right, i'm not sure the right thing to download.  if you can, you can try a wired connection until wireless is working
<Cameron> is network manager meant to start wireless connections only after you have logged in ?
<dr_willis> Cameron,  thats how it works for me.
<seij0> There is no possible way to do that either. Maybe is there another way?
<dr_willis> it uses the users keyring to store the passwords and stuff.
<dr_willis> download the packages on another machine, to a thumbdrive... and sneaker-net :)
<Cameron> dr_willis: is there a way to trigger it to connect from a terminal - i.e. without logging into gdm ?
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: when i was on ubuntu 8.04, skype was working fine. but after upgrading from ubuntu version 8.04 to 8.10, skype no longer works. Here's the problem. I type in "skype" in terminal, and after 10 minutes, it says "segmentation fault". pls advise
<dr_willis> Cameron,  proberly is.. but i rarely use wireless.. so ive never looked into it.
<Cameron> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  no clue.. thats why i said 'tell the channel' :)
<dr_willis> Ive had some bad luck with upgrades.. on my 4 machines.
<seij0> I found a deb for it
<seij0> I'm going to put that on my flash drive and install it that way
<seij0> I'll tell you how it goes
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, I installed the packages now but I still dont see any changes and my wifi still is not working
<redwhitewaldo> haven't i already told the channel the problem?
<dr_willis> the b43-fwcutter conects to the internet to download some packages also.. so you need to figure out what its downloading also..
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: what else can i say?
<dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  you addressed it to me specifically. :)
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, what might be going wrong?
<dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  you may want to check the bug reports for any others with skype issues..
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: i see. sorry.
<redwhitewaldo> hi, everyone. when i was on ubuntu 8.04, skype was working fine. but after upgrading from ubuntu version 8.04 to 8.10, skype no longer works. Here's the problem. I type in "skype" in terminal, and after 10 minutes, it says "segmentation fault". pls advise
<EyesOfARaven> gabi, which eee do u hav
<EyesOfARaven> gabi, join #ubuntu-eeepc
<EyesOfARaven> and ask there
<gabi> EyesOfARaven, cool, I will do that
<dug_> redwhitewaldo: did you upgrade skype after upgrading to intrepid?  cause medibuntu's been down today.  Otherwise, you might try downloading skype directly from their site http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<dr_willis> Yea- i noticed medibuntu was down today
<dug_> when you upgrade, the medibuntu software source is disabled, you have to type the command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<redwhitewaldo> dug_: first, i upgraded ubuntu. Then,  i tried using the skype the way it was. but the way it was skype (which i got from skype.com) did not work. so gabi here said that i should try the medibuntu version of skype. so i got the medibuntu version of skype. but skype still doesn't work.
<redwhitewaldo> dug_: and yes, i've tried downloading the skype deb direcetly from the skype.com site after i upgraded ubuntu versions.
<dug_> redwhitewaldo: oh ok, i had medibuntu skype installed first, then upgraded to intrepid.  skype still works for me, but i haven't upgraded it yet because medibuntu is down
<redwhitewaldo> dug_:  what could be the problem in my case? i don' think the problem lies with skype itself.
<dr_willis> The problem very well could be skype is expexcting some older libs/ or other things..
<dug_> redwhitewaldo: sorry, i don't know
<redwhitewaldo> dr_willis: oh, i see. is there a way to make skype not expect older stuff?
<CarlFK> any of the devs from https://launchpad.net/remote-help-assistant want to help me test this (and get it working ...)
<dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  its not open sourced.. so theres not a lot people can do to make skype do anything..
<dr_willis> other then figure out work arounds around the skype issues
<geremy> is there due to be a change to the intel 9xx series drivers before release?
<storrgie> is google calender working with evolution?
<storrgie> when i first installed 8.10 beta it worked, but since i have updated it wont work anymore
<seij0> hey all
<seij0> alright tried installing the package
<seij0> nothing still
<seij0> all I see is dial-up
<storrgie> Anyone using google calender with evolution?
<EyesOfARaven> how can i add the "Open in Terminal" to the right click of nautilus, like Linux Mint has
<ArkoldThos> the kopete client that is in intrepid is supposed to use display pictures in msn protocol?
<seij0> Hello. I just installed a Dynex Wireless G card using ndiswrapper. I can not get the wireless to work though. When I go to the configuration all I see is Dial-Up. lspci recognises the card also. I'm not sure what's wrong. I even installed the firmware. iwconfig doesn't detect anything. Please help.
<EyesOfARaven> we already helped u, did u install the fwcutter like they said?
<dr_willis> i was thinking on my laptop the console, printed messages about what 'firmware' pakcages i needed to get. with the URL.. i think that was the same URL the fwcutter tool grabbed
<geremy> Ok, I've tried getting my intel 945's s video to work in Hardy, now i've tried Intrepid and no luck- the updated intel driver does not seem to have any effect. any help would be very much appreciated
<seij0> EyesOfARaven: I sure did. Still nothing
<maxb_> I'm not having a great time with GNOME 2.24 :-/
<maxb_> regression in gnome-terminal, regression in gnome-keyring-daemon :-/
<storrgie> regression?
<dr_willis> cant say that ive been having any issues with gnome  so far
<storrgie> maxb_: can you explain regression? I am a little new to this
<dr_willis> Technical term for... 'what used to work. is now broken' :)
<storrgie> i dont think its gnome, but nvidia-settings segfaults when you try to save the config
<storrgie> thats a new one
<maxb_> To be fair, neither issue is *that* painful to work around, but regressions in general are annoying, and I must have spent quite a few hours on them
<storrgie> and has anyone been able to get evolution to work over a socks proxy? mine seems to ignore me
<dr_willis> I saw some others mention that storrgie  bit not seen it happen myself.
<storrgie> you mean the proxy? or nvidia-settings
<Ahadiel> Whenever network manager starts up it tries to connect to my wired connection, THEN it tries to connect to my home wifi AP. In nm-applet it seems to be connected to both at once, anyone else experience this issue?
<danbh_intrepid> Ahadiel: network manager and nm-applet are one and the same, are they not?
<Ahadiel> Yes.
<Ahadiel> danbh_intrepid, Was there a point to that?
<danbh_intrepid> you contradicted yourself, did you not?
<danbh_intrepid> btw, I won't have an answer, regardless
<Ahadiel> danbh_intrepid, How did I contradict myself?
<danbh_intrepid> Ahadiel: you said nm connects your wired and then your wifi, serially.  Then, you said that nm connects them in parallel.  Are there differing circumstances that this happens?  Is it just random, does nm switch back and forth?  Or, did you just phrase it wrong?
<storrgie> so how is the flash support for intrepid x64?
<dr_willis> it works here...
<dr_willis> it installed the 32bit comat libs I think
<Ahadiel> danbh_intrepid, Fair enough, and yes I probably did phrase it wrong.
<Ahadiel> danbh_intrepid, But did you understand the point I was trying to convey?
<danbh_intrepid> Ahadiel: no, I didn't.  I didn't get it at all, unfortunately.  But again, I'm not an expert either.
<storrgie> damnit is anyone using google calender with evolution?
<storrgie> is there an evolution forum?
<storrgie> or an irc spot?
<radams> How do I allow Kopete to use the KDE wallet without having to enter my password each time I open it?
<CarlFK> anyone here good with python and pyglet?  looks like ﻿the repo has v1.0, but http://www.pyglet.org/doc/programming_guide/drawing_primitives.html must be expecting 1.2
<CarlFK> which is making it really hard for me to do something like "draw a circle"
<soreau> Would anyone be able to tell me which the kernel version Intrepid will come with? (for the official release?)
<void^> !info linux-image-generic
<RAOF> The one that's there right now?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<soreau> void^: Thanks
<bretzel> Hi there PLEASE, IMPORTANT, I see no where how to get into my usual networking setup using  the new NETWORK SETUP DLG!!!! asking me to add route manually ????????????????/
<mercutio22> bretzel> uh oh
<bretzel> Using DHCP client all is okay, but going by manualy ( static 192.168.x.x network is unfesable
<Daisuke_Ido> you can leave route blank
<bretzel> no, dlg does not enable the OK button
<Daisuke_Ido> did you set your IP, gateway, and hostmask?
<Daisuke_Ido> and your dns?
<bretzel> of course
<mercutio22> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i use it in the same manner, and have never had to set a route manually.
<mercutio22> I used static once. It worked
<mercutio22> maybe something broke in the last update?
<bretzel> There is no more gnome-network  ( or Menu/System/Administration/Network "
<bretzel> I have to right-click on the network-manager ttray icon to get into the failure dlg
<Daisuke_Ido> bretzel: system > preferences > network configuration
<bretzel> Uh oh!!! same dlg, but There is a bug in the dlg event's I must press RETURN on the (filled) fields fot the OK button to activate I mean, seems to be okay now ( not yet completed the manual setup tho ) I am righting here ...
<bretzel> Dlg setup done, let see if ifconfig comfirms new settings ( cu after re-connect )
<bretzel> still on dynamic IP
<bretzel1> okay net setup okay, after ifconfig commands The dlg is really unusual and nothing warned me about the changes I had to guest through. and btw why network is under preferences ??? must be under admin for sure
<mercutio22> bretzel> now that you are saying... it makes sense
<void^> no, networkmanager stuff is per user
<mercutio22> not an administrative task then?
<alanbshepard77> Ok I downloaded ubuntu 8.10 RC and I have to know how to fix few this one issue with my laptops touchpad, every few seconds my desktop switches. What's triggering that to happen and how do I stop it?
<drakeman> good night people
<drakeman> how r u guys! hope fine!
<evan_> hey
<mercutio22> drakeman> so much for the selfish gene, and evolution produces such selfless altruism =]
<evan_> can i dualscreen with both ati and nvidia?
<SyL> I've got the Atheroes madwifi driver install in 8.10, but this asprire 5315 laptop doesn't seem to be able to see the wifi. it appears as an unknown driver. ideas?
<drakeman> lol!
<mercutio22> drakeman> you ought to luv ubuntu
<soreau> SyL: How did you install the drivers?
<SyL> soreau: I was trying to compile, but it errors out around pwrsave.
<evan_> is it possible to dualscreen when having 1 ati and 1 nvidia card?
<soreau> SyL: What is the output of 'lspci' for your card?
<SyL> today I updated and ran the hardware driver finder and it sees the card, and I activated it, and the device is active, but it doesn't know what driver it is...
<SyL> soreau: stand by
<CarlFK> evan_: yes.  I am doing it with Rage 128 and GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<SyL> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<CarlFK> evan_: this is my hardy box, but I would hope it didn't break :)
<soreau> SyL: For your card, there is an updated hal, not sure if it made it into Intrepid, but did you try Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers? (after installing linux restricted modules?)
<mercutio22> SyL> I had problems with this hardware before
<CarlFK> soreau: are you sure you aren't talking about ath5k that got yanked in the last few days?
<mercutio22> I solved it by compiling a version of the madwifi driver
<soreau> CarlFK: No, madwifi-ng
<SyL> soreau: let me try real quick...
<evan_> CarlFK: how did you do it?? i cant get my drivers installed at the same time?
<evan_> and do you have 3d on both screens?
<evan_> and do you have 1 big screen or 2 separated?
<evan_> :P
 * soreau has the working source
<soreau> mercutio22: Right
<CarlFK> evan_: no 3d (didn't really try) - whats the diff between 1 big and 2 sep?
<CarlFK> evan_: I can drag windows between the 2
<evan_> ahh ok
<mercutio22> the atheros device I mean
<evan_> But..Tell me please how did you do it?
<CarlFK> evan_: http://dpaste.com/87185/ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SyL> mercutio22: I was trying to compile it as well, but it was complaining about pwrsave and it won't continue past it
<drakeman> Hello again to all th people, i have a little question, i thing when intrepid ibex comes out this will be fixed, but i just have the doubt, why when i right click to applications menu in gnome-panel and put edit menus nothings happend i should see a window to edit the items in the menus in the gnome panel, what can be that error?
<evan_> CarlFK: i get tge xorg part... but the drivers...??
<shane2peru> ok, any ideas on setting up ATI Radeon correctly?
<CarlFK> evan_: I actually have 3 cards in my box right now, but only 2 are active.  not sure what the problem is
<shane2peru> it is better than it was on hardy, but still slightly lacking
<CarlFK> evan_: what about the drivers?
<mercutio22> SyL> what version are you trying to install?
<drakeman> anyones have a little idea about my problem_
<drakeman> ?
<evan_> CarlFK: you cant have nvidia driver enabled while having gflrx at the same time
<Cycom> O_O
<Cycom> evan_: what if you have one nvidia card and one ati card?
<SyL> mercutio22:version of what?
<mercutio22> SyL> of the madwifi driver
<void^> Cycom: stick with open drivers
<shane2peru> hmm, perhaps mine is setup right after all, however bzflag is not playable, very messed up looking screen
<Cycom> void^: well I do for the ATI, but for the nvidia, 3d? come on.
<evan_> Cycom: then youve gotta mess:P
<SyL> soreau: I installed the restricted modules and it still sees it as unknown interface wifi0 and ath0
<SyL> mercutio22: hold on
<evan_> Cycom: i want dual screen with 2 cards 1 ati and one nvidia
<CarlFK> evan_: and binary drivers...
<Cycom> evan_: Hell, I just want dual screens with my ATI card.
<Cycom> evan_: I can't even get that
<soreau> SyL: What is the output of 'lsmod|grep ath'?
<shane2peru> SyL: for wireless?
<Cycom> and with the nvidia card, it behaves...oddly
<CarlFK> Cycom: yeah, I have 2 ati too, and that didn't seem to fly
<Cycom> CarlFK: this is with one ATI using the Opensource drivers
<Cycom> fglrx has some...issues with video playback
<evan_> CarlFK: can you install 2 binairys at the same time?
<CarlFK> evan_: install yes.  use... du no.  looking at my conf, I see I am using nv.  I don't think I bothered with a binary ati
<SyL> mercutio22: kernel 2.6.27-generic, madwifi-0.9.4, madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903, & madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007
<SyL> soreau: stand by
<drakeman> anyone can help me pleaseee?
<Cycom> I'm pretty sure you can use more than one graphics driver for more than one card.
<Cycom> I wonder if I could set up two X Servers on my machine, one with FGLRX and one with ATI/Radeon
<shane2peru> SyL: this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948434&page=2  is how I fixed mine
<CarlFK> evan_: http://dpaste.com/87187/  I added /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the end
<mercutio22> SyL>  I Think madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903 solved my problem
<shane2peru> SyL: I have athos internal wireless.
<SyL> soreau: ath_rate_sample, ath_pci, wlan, ath_hal
<soreau> drakeman: What happens when you run 'alacarte' from your terminal?
<shane2peru> SyL: Oh, it is post number 28
<SyL> mercutio22: and what kernel are you using?
<soreau> SyL: Can you pstebin the output of 'dmesg'?
<SyL> soreau: yeah, hold on
<Guest61077> can someone tell my why i cant install firefox on kubuntu 8.10 without installing half of gnome too?
<shane2peru> Guest61077: hmm, beta. :)
<shane2peru> Guest61077: ooops, I mean Release Candidate
<drakeman> mmmm dont know anything about alacarte!
<drakeman> let me runit
<mercutio22> SyL>  I don't remember... how do I check?
<drakeman> soreau this is the last line
<drakeman>     fd = open(getattr(self, menu).path, 'w')
<drakeman> IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/drakeman/.config/menus/applications.menu'
<soreau> mercutio22: uname -r?
<SyL> mercutio22: uname -a
<drakeman> thankssss
<drakeman> i put sudo alacarte
<drakeman> and now i can access
<drakeman> thanks.....
<evan_> CarlFK: how good is the opensource ati driver?
<mercutio22> SyL> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<soreau> drakeman: Looks like your home permissions are messed up. Try running this as USER 'sudo chown -R $LOGNAME ~/'
<soreau> drakeman: Don't run alacarte as sudo
<CarlFK> evan_: good enough?  purple.  does the job.
<evan_> purple?
<Volkodav> anybody found FF 3.1 beta for _64 bit?
<SyL> sorry, was trying to paste the pastebin URL
<SyL> I will hand type everything from now on...
<SyL> =\
<drakeman> soreau i got this message chown: cannot access `/home/drakeman/.gvfs': Permission denied
<CarlFK> evan_: I like purple. :)  "how good" is pretty subjective works great for gaim
<soreau> drakeman: Did you run the chown command with sudo?
<drakeman> lol
<drakeman> not
<drakeman> jeje
<drakeman> yes now i run it with sudo
<drakeman> but i got the same message
<soreau> You're not listening
<soreau> But you're permissions are borked
<drakeman> mm it have solution?
<SyL> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d3a7cbd07
<CarlFK> soreau:  drakeman is runing ibex, which will probably blow up soon, and then a re-install will fix everything :)
<drakeman> no no
<drakeman> im runing hardy heron
<soreau> CarlFK: My thoughts exactly
<drakeman> in this moment i have 8.04 LTS
<shane2peru> SyL: you have about the same atheros chipset as I do, use this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948434&page=2  post number 28
<soreau> SyL: So you're not using madwifi-ng, but 0.9.4?
<shane2peru> SyL: I have AR242x, you have AR242s
<soreau> 0o
<SyL> shane2peru: mine says AR242x when I do lspci
<SyL> soreau: I couldn't get any of the madwifi drivers to compile
<soreau> SyL: Oh??
<SyL> shane2peru: I'm looking at it now
<soreau> SyL: Then how did you get the one you have installed now?
<shane2peru> SyL: one thing is you are going to need to make sure you unload any and all drivers you are already using
<soreau> shane2peru: I'm getting to that ;)
<drakeman> soreau there is a way to fix my problem?¡
<soreau> drakeman: Clean install
<drakeman> mm thats the only way?
<SyL> soreau: let me get you the compile error. I'm guessing it compiled most of it and it just won't work well with power saving... hold on
<shane2peru> soreau: post 28 on this page gives the instructions that should fix it all:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948434&page=2   for his atheros chipset
<shane2peru> soreau: ahh, perhaps he needs to install buildessential
<soreau> shane2peru: I was also getting to that ;)
<shane2peru> soreau: it's all yours! :)  I'm off to bed.
<SyL> soreau: buildessential is already installed, and so is kerel headers (the correct ones)
<soreau> drakeman: Just remember for future reference, don't run as root or use sudo unless you have a concrete reason and know exactly what you're doing
<drakeman> ok
<drakeman> let me try to fixit with the new version
<drakeman> doing a clean install
<soreau> SyL: Can you run '<madwifi>/scripts/madwifi-unload' and then 'modprobe ath_pci'?
<SyL> soreau: yeah... hold on
<SyL> gives me could not open errors and no such file or directory
<drakeman> thanks soreau
<soreau> SyL: What command exactly gives you that? <madwifi>=the madwifi source directory
<drakeman> good night people
<drakeman> thanks for your help
<drakeman> soreau going to fix with new version, thanks for your help
<a1len> Hey guys. If I'm using a virtual disk, is it possible for me to read with rhythmbox the music files in Windows?
<SyL> the modprobe ath_pci gives me that...
<soreau> SyL: Ah, so the modules unload ok? ..
<SyL> soreau: it's very odd... this post #28 seems to be working now, the driver is compiling fine...
<SyL> soreau: yeah, I'm a pretty advanced *nix user, I just don' know much about the wifi stuff lately. I don't own any laptops. =)
<soreau> Compile it, install it, and if no errors 'modprobe ath_pci' then reboot and you should be good
<bhuey> so my X11 is blown out from the upgrade. Manually configure it ? what's the best method
<bhuey> ?
<soreau> SyL: I have a desktop here. Atheros chipsets are in a lot of brand name hw
<soreau> bhuey: 'blown out'?
<bhuey> soreau: won't start properly
<bhuey> the keyboard is disconnected
<soreau> Why not connect a keyboard?
<bhuey> it is connected
<bhuey> but it X11 isn't happy with it for some reason, anybody run into this problem ?
<soreau> So X starts and you only have mouse input?
<bhuey> yes
<soreau> So use a known working xorg.conf..?
<drakeman> soreau, guest what
<bhuey> It was my old config
<soreau> bhuey: I have no idea what could cause that
<SyL> soreau: I'm going to reboot and if it doesn't work, I'll be back... that's for all your help
<bhuey> soreau: I'll try it again
<drakeman> i install Build-essentials, and now when i right click it works..... and now when i run the command chown as may user i got this message : chown: changing ownership of `/home/drakeman/.gvfs': Function not implemented
<bhuey> maybe I should reboot after the upgrade ?
<drakeman> what is build essentials?
<drakeman> i install it because i see that somebody here write that i have to install....
<soreau> bhuey: Uh, yea..
<soreau> drakeman: They weren't talking to you
<drakeman> oh no? hehehehee
<drakeman> but it works
<soreau> I doubt installing build-essential resolved your issue
<drakeman> what is that? what is build-essentials? and now im right? thats the correct answer i have to get when runing chown command?
<drakeman> but is that the only thing i do
<soreau> (unless you were getting build errors while trying to compile something)
<drakeman> just intall it and then i right click and donee, it works....
<drakeman> but then thats mean that i dont have permissions messed up?
<soreau> drakeman: I think that resolving your issues with the chown command I gave you fixed things ;)
<drakeman> well, now that doesnt matter, the important thing is that now everything works fine, and really thanks for your help Soreau, you and all the community are great, sorry, im trying a lot of things im trying to learn with an ebook
<drakeman> hehehe
<soreau> drakeman: Just don't run as root or with sudo please
<drakeman> ok, done! thanks soreau
<drakeman> good night, im going to sleep happy, hehe i cant wait for intrepid, hehehe..
<drakeman> bye bye people!
<drakeman> Regards!
<bhuey> soreau: I'll try again
<bhuey> maybe it was a general problem
<bhuey> I haven't rebooted it yet as well
<td123> So I hope ubuntu will finally fix the driver issue/webcam issue for the release :D
<td123> I have no 3d acceleration on my intel 945gm
<mneptok> !info gmpc
<ubottu> gmpc (source: gmpc): Gnome Music Player Client (graphical interface to MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.5.0-2 (intrepid), package size 358 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<_mary_kate_> there are a lot of packages in 8.10 which suggest packages that don't exist.  should these be reported as bugs?
<centaur5> Is there a quick fix if the nm-applet no longer appears even if you manually launch it?
<pen> I figured that intrepid would kernel panic when I use pptp VPN
<pen> is there a fix to this?
<Hobbsee> _mary_kate_:
<Hobbsee> _mary_kate_: they're already tracked.
<_mary_kate_> okay
<mneptok> hrmf.
<vbabiy> Does any one know of a fix for the ubuntu 8.10 mic in the Dell XPS M1530
<godlygeek> is intrepid missing a valid rgb.txt?
<RAOF> Intrepid _is_ missing the need for a rgb.txt file, yes.  You may be running into an nvidia-xconfig bug?
<godlygeek> nope.  vim uses rgb.txt to allow for color names instead of #rrggbb codes in its colorschemes...
<godlygeek> and i have a script that attempts to approximate the same support without connecting to an x server, which was done by searching against an rgb.txt file.
<RAOF> Hm.  I dunno.  As far as I'm aware, you're the first person who's cared about rgb.txt.
<godlygeek> why is rgb.txt no longer needed?  some new feature in  modern x's, or...?
<OSUKid7> hi, I just upgraded to Intrepid and Network Manager/nm-applet isn't starting automatically. any suggestions for troubleshooting that so I get it running again?
<keithclark> I created a usb startup disk with the built in command to do so, and all seemed well.  I tried to boot from it and my computer says "No operating system found"  Where did I go wrong?
<esac> dang. i had flash 10 working perfectly in hardy. i moved to intrepid, and still running flash 10, and now it is experiencing the famous hang after 2 second issue
<td123> esac: 2 more days till its fixed :D
<ethana2> I countdown 'till midnight every day
<ethana2> ..'cause at midnight i can decrement my countdown to 8.10
<ethana2> ....even though I'm already on it
<esac> td123, oh is there a bug # ?
<ethana2> I've told people I'll be passing out 8.10 install discs instead of candy, they told me to remind them to skip my house
<maco> ethana2: oh thats a good idea
<ethana2> What can I say?
<ethana2> I like my reese's
<maco> i cant eat most halloween candy
<godlygeek> RAOF: can you elaborate on why intrepid doesn't need rgb.txt?
<vbabiy> Does any one know of a fix for the ubuntu 8.10 mic in the Dell XPS M1530
<RAOF> godlygeek: No, not really; I presume that upstream xorg no longer requires it.
<godlygeek> RAOF: ok.  thanks.
<EruditeHermit> hi, my pluginfinder service is not working at all. When I select a plugin to install, it shows a blank box and doesn't download anything
<EruditeHermit> is this  a known bug? Does anyone know what packages the pluginfinder service for firefox is located in so that I can reinstall them?
<kubuntu_> hi i am having trouble getting firefox installed
<kubuntu_> searching 'firefox' in adept creates a lot of results none of which look right
<coppro> try synaptic
<coppro> the new adept is weird
<kubuntu_> okay thanks i will right now
<madwho> Hello
<madwho> anybody could help me with keyboard layouts?
<x1250> :)
<kubuntu_> coppro: after you install with synaptic do you sometimes have to reboot or always or never?
<madwho> x1250, r u smiling at me ? :)
<coppro> kubuntu_: only if you install a kernel-related package
<x1250> madwho, yes! just ask... :)
<madwho> x1250,  any hint how to set it ? i'm too lazy to type everytime setxkbmap in terminal
<madwho> i tried dpkg-reconfig console-setup
<EruditeHermit> madwho: that is how to do it
<EruditeHermit> madwho: HAL manages keyboard detection now
<madwho> EruditeHermit, i created /etc/hal/fdi/policy/x11-keyboard.fdi
<madwho> but it don't seem to work
<EruditeHermit> madwho: I'm not an expert so I can't really help with that, but I think you are in the right direction with that. Perhaps you have malformatted fdi file?
<SyL> soreau: ok, so what do I use so I can pick my SSID to see if the WIFI is working on this laptop
<madwho> EruditeHermit, could be but i can't find instructions on that and file i created i copied from some forum don't remember which one
<EruditeHermit> ask in #xorg maybe
<madwho> EruditeHermit,  ok i'll try
<madwho> thnx
<soreau> SyL: Does 'iwconfig' show ath0 wnd wifi0?
<soreau> and*
<EruditeHermit> madwho: or google for more fdi examples
<madwho> EruditeHermit, I did but i only find posts with problem but no solution
<EruditeHermit> madwho: a lot of people will be getting this because of the new Xorg
<madwho> I have no problem on other machine cause i set it during setup but i forgot to do it on this one
<madwho> and now can't find how to reconfigure it
<madwho> ok i'll ask in xorg
<EruditeHermit> madwho: you tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup?
<madwho> EruditeHermit, yes didn't do a thing
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<SyL> soreau: lo, eth0, wifi0, ath0 (looks like that's the wifi card) pan0. They all say no wireless card except for the ath0 one
<coppro> SyL: then the ath0 is the wifi card. Try iwlist scan
<soreau> SyL: Great. I assume you're not running nm-applet?
<SyL> coppro: that shows SSIDs in the area... woot
<SyL> soreau: I'm guessing not? this is Ubuntu Studio... =\
<soreau> SyL: Good, then just use iwconfig to set up your ssid and encryption key, then 'dhclient ath0'
<SyL> soreau: I bet I could install it though
<soreau> SyL: Don't
<madwho> EruditeHermit, by the way where do i report bugs ? I had a hard time with grub
<SyL> soreau: is there a GUI client that I can use later... the owner of this laptop isn't "good" with computers. =)
<coppro> madwho: launchpad.net
<madwho> coppro, ok thnx
<kubuntu_> coppro: thanks got it working
<madwho> had to install grub manually from FC9
<FFForever> how can i ripemd160 hash my password?
<soreau> SyL: For example, add something like this to /etc/rc.local (on ubuntu): iwconfig ath0 essid <essid> key <key>
<keithclark_> How to adjust compiz settings?  I don't see any menu items for it in the default setup of live CD 64 bit running on a usb drive
<coppro> soreau: that's not a gui
<soreau> SyL: And then 'dhclient ath0'
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: you need to install extra packages
<soreau> coppro: Was that not obvious?
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: thanks
<soreau> SyL: But make sure to test that those commands work in sequence first of course
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: where to enable extra packages?
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: synaptic
<soreau> keithclark_: /etc/apt/spurces.list
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: go to System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager and search for compizconfig-settings-manager
<EruditeHermit> coppro: do you have a working plugin finder for firefox on your box?
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: not findig it.
<coppro> Erudite: plugin finder?
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: I still don't know where to turn on the extras yet
<soreau> keithclark_: Or you could run 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' (while synaptic isn't running)
<keithclark_> soreau: let me try....
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: check in System--> Administration--> Software Sources to see if web updates are enabled. If you are running a live CD the package isn't on the live CD.
<SyL> soreau: trying them
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: once you install Ubuntu, it automatically enables web updates
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: but a Live CD may not
<soreau> keithclark_: EruditeHermit is also correct
<keithclark_> Ah, so in the live cd mode it is not possible
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: it is possible, follow my last comment instructions to enable it
<keithclark_> The effects work though....that is an improvement.
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: in Software Sources, check to enable all web updates
<Freelancer86> small question, anyone tried live usb creator in ubuntu?
<EruditeHermit> Freelancer86: yes
<soreau> Freelancer86: I heard it works fairly well
<EruditeHermit> coppro: the firefox plugin finder for java and flash etc
<coppro> EruditeHermit: never had it work
<coppro> ever
<coppro> any os
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> its broken for me on Intrepid now
<EruditeHermit> it used to work on Hardy
<Freelancer86> good, cause I tried doing it by hand before 8.10 and it was a disaster
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: I'm not sure I understand here....Under updates, the first two boxes are checked.  I still see nowhere to "turn on" extras
<EruditeHermit> Freelancer86: as long as its an Ubuntu desktop iso, it works well
<Freelancer86> cool, thanks
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: in Ubuntu software, what do you have checked?
<keithclark_> main, restriced and source
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: in synaptic click reload
<EruditeHermit> and then search again
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: ok
<soreau> EruditeHermit: This is why I think it's easier to pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<EruditeHermit> soreau: he needs to do a sudo apt-get update first
<EruditeHermit> soreau: with that method
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: when I tried to close that window, it automatically asked to update
<soreau> Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ;)
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: then search for it in synaptic again and it should appear
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: or do what soreau said
<geremy> hey all, still looking for help with an intel 945's tv out in either hardy or intrepid, assistance would be much appreciated
<EruditeHermit> keithclark_: both will do it
<EruditeHermit> geremy: try Xorg
<coppro> EruditeHermit: I always just use the plugin packages
<EruditeHermit> geremy: #xorg sorry
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: no, it does not show up, only compizconfig-backend-gconf does
<soreau> keithclark_: What happens when you run 'ccsm' from a terminal?
<geremy> EruditeHermit: they were pretty much silent earlier, any other resources? I've been asking in multiple channels about this for 3 days now, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be told to shut up about it pretty quickly
<keithclark_> soreau: "ccsm is not installed"
<soreau> keithclark_: And does it say how to install it?
<keithclark_> soreau: ah, universe
<soreau> Ah yes
<EruditeHermit> geremy: what do you want to do specifically?
<keithclark_> soreau: ok, let me try now
<EruditeHermit> geremy: try this http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<soreau> keithclark_: Enable universe, then 'apt-get update' (or gui method) then 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' (or use synaptic gui)
<EruditeHermit> geremy: read up on TV out xrandr commands
<geremy> EruditeHermit: looking for a way to get the image that would normally display on my monitor to be displayed on my tv via the svideo out on my intel 945 integrated graphics card
<keithclark_> soreau: still does not show up.  Even after a reload
<geremy> EruditeHermit: I've been trying those, the main problem at this point is that although I can get the output to display, it appears to roll from top to bottom, and if I switch to terminals I get rainbow colored snow
<soreau> keithclark_: That sucks. I don't know why it wouldn't
<keithclark_> soreau: trying cl version
<soreau> keithclark_: It's in the repos, you just have to figure out how to install it (ccsm)
<EruditeHermit> geremy: roll from top to bottom?
<soreau> keithclark_: cl version?
<crdlb> command line
<soreau> Well finally
<EruditeHermit> lol
<keithclark_> soreau: It worked!  I thank you
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: You as well.
<soreau> Yea, np *grumble*
<EruditeHermit> thats weird
<geremy> EruditeHermit: you know those old film reels where if the reel wasn't up to speed you could see the black space between the frames?
<EruditeHermit> synaptic didn't find it
<soreau> EruditeHermit: The user didn't find it :p
<EruditeHermit> geremy: did you add a mode at 800x600
<keithclark_> EruditeHermit: no, synaptic did not find it!  I'm not sure why.
<EruditeHermit> soreau: I guess less can go wrong with copy and paste
<geremy> EruditeHermit: I added it, restarted X, no dice, why?
<soreau> EruditeHermit: I'm not used to raw ubuntu support. I assume too much.
<soreau> Like some weird 3rd world aol chat or sumthin
<EruditeHermit> lol
<keithclark_> soreau: yes, it could be the user (me)
<soreau> Not that I've ever chatted on aol, I only can imagine
<SyL> soreau: is there a way to see if I am connected to the Access point?
<EruditeHermit> geremy: I really don't know. TV out with intel should work. I would advise waiting it out on #xorg. The intel folk usually are good with helping you and if it is broken, they will try to fix it if you can debug it with them
<soreau> SyL: For net access? What does 'ping www.google.com' say?
<EruditeHermit> geremy: TV out is one of those iffy areas with Linux though
<keithclark_> Now, if I can just take this knowledge back to fix my 32 bit installation on my hard drive.  All would be great.
<soreau> SyL: Also, the output of 'iwconfig' is of interest (for essid and access point)
<SyL> soreau: checking
<madwho> EruditeHermit, solved
<madwho> EruditeHermit, i was using legacy keys in .fdi file
<SyL> soreau: I don't see it associed, but all the other stuff looks ok
<EruditeHermit> madwho: cool, where did you find solution?
<geremy> EruditeHermit: yeah... I guess I'll just hang around. Thanks for the reading material.
<soreau> SyL: Pastebinnit | I will bbiab
<madwho> :) i don't remember
<madwho> let me check the history :)
<EruditeHermit> madwho: perhaps post in one of the forums so that others can find how to do it too.
<madwho> EruditeHermit, i found it here http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/tree/config/x11-input.fdi
<madwho> EruditeHermit, you were right it's a new xorg issue
<madwho> EruditeHermit, thanks for the hint
<EruditeHermit> madwho: no worries
<CarlFK> Atheros AR242x - just activated the driver, dmesg:  ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413);  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<madwho> good nite
<madwho> exit
<CarlFK> it worked good enough with ath5k - and I had it working with madwifi, and maybe with hardy (i forget exactly what I did to make it work)
<geremy> EruditeHermit: you wouldn't happen to know when #xorg is most active, would you? Its *totally* dead right now
<EruditeHermit> geremy: nope sorry
 * crdlb would guess daytime (for Europe and Eastern US)
<EruditeHermit> geremy: try at different times of day to get people from different continents though
<geremy> EruditeHermit: yeah... such is life I guess. I wonder what paid support goes for
<coppro> where have my printer settings gone?
<shirish> hi all, I've been getting issues with $ ll *.torrent
<shirish> it shows
<shirish> ~$ ll *.torrent
<shirish> ls: invalid option -- '_'
<shirish> Try `ls --help' for more information.
<SyL> soreau: this access point is using WPA
<mayday_jay> Anyone had any luck getting the Syntek Webcam working under Intrepid? Bus 003 Device 002: ID 174f:6a31 Syntek Web Cam - Asus A8J, F3S, F5R, VX2S, V1S
<RAOF> mayday_jay: Yes; mine Just Works(tm)
<mayday_jay> RAOF:  hmm...bizarre...works under Hardy....are you running a 64-bit kernel?
<RAOF> Yes
<RAOF> But that's unlikely to matter.
<rww> !intrepid | mayday_jay
<ubottu> mayday_jay: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<mayday_jay> Does 2.6.27 use uvcvideo now instead of stkwebcam?
<RAOF> I don't think so; the syntek cameras _arent_ uvc, as far as I know.
<mayday_jay> rww: I realize things might be broken...just looking to see if anyone has had a similar issue.  I've scoured the forums, etc.
<mayday_jay> RAOF:  Reason I was asking is I've seen a few threads mentioning - modprobe uvcvideo quirks=16 - to achieve luck....tried that and stkwebcam w/o luck...
<mayday_jay> RAOF: when you lsusb you show the same device id 174f:6a31?
<RAOF> Nah; mine's a bit different.
<mayday_jay> RAOF: Thanks anyhow, I'll look around upstream and see what the developers are showing in their bug tracking system....
<SyL> soreau: ok, so I got this to work. is there a GUI interface for setting up WIFI?
<Daisuke_Ido> this is interesting
<soreau> SyL: Seems like you have your drivers working. yay
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome-session's maxing out one of my cores :\
<soreau> SyL: nm-applet can be used, but I cannot say much about it as I use not nm-applet, but customized scripts (called from /etc/rc.local in *buntu )
<SyL> soreau: so apt-get install nm-applet
<soreau> SyL: I cannot help you any further. You're drivers are now working. )don't break them!(
<wgrant> SyL: Click on the network icon in your panel.
<Daisuke_Ido> this is insane.  has anyone else experienced this?
<SyL> wgrant: it's Ubuntu Studio, I don't see a network panel
<Daisuke_Ido> well restarting x took care of it.
<DanaG> Heh, FF3.1 no longer has an address bar....
<gaelfx> so OOo 3.0 won't be in the final release of Ibex?
<DanaG> it has a "Search Bookmarks and History" bar.
<DanaG> =þ
<rski> gaelfx: no
<DanaG> Looks really really stupid.
<gaelfx> aw, that makes me a sad panda
<spencer> how to get totem-plugin to use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer?
<DanaG> I mean, "Search Bookmarks and History" is not even a NOUN.
<DanaG> Or an adjective.
<DanaG> It's just plain wrong, in my opinion.
<DanaG> You don't use a "Turn this to steer the car" wheel.... you use a STEERING wheel.
 * DanaG goes off to name all his products with VERBS.
 * DanaG types on his "Make letters appear".
<DanaG> And stares at his "Display an image".
<DanaG> Sounds utterly stupid.  =þ
<DanaG> Actually, that's not quite right, either... the thing in Firefox is an imperative verb.
<ZuckusFIll> hey so when I first installed the Intrepid release candidate my gnome panels were kinda transparent and really cool looking, after installing some update they're back to the lame regular white ones, any idea why or how to fix it?
<ZuckusFIll> I can't find anything about it
<ZuckusFIll> no one even seems to know that the new theme was different for the gnome panels
<DanaG> Look in the changelogs of the human-theme package; they disabled the background.
<ZuckusFIll> do i find that in launchpad or something?
<ZuckusFIll> and why did they?
<DanaG> aptitude changelog human-theme
<DanaG> and then google for the launchpad bug number they mention.
<DanaG> s/they mention/it mentions/
<DanaG> like, google for: ubuntu bug XXXXXX
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<ZuckusFIll> I just found it
<ZuckusFIll> it's because of a theme changing "bug" except I know how to change the panel if I change the theme, I want my cool panels back!
<ZuckusFIll> where can I find that background image
<DanaG> You can find the old version of the package on the launchpad.net page for the package, and then open it in archive-manager.
<DanaG> I didn't actually see the cool panels; I don't use the default Human theme.
<ZuckusFIll> hmmmm
<ZuckusFIll> I'm having trouble finding that package at that version
<DanaG> What version?
<ZuckusFIll> the version that still has the background
<DanaG> What version is that, I mean.
<ZuckusFIll> well the newest is 0.28.5
<ZuckusFIll> so whichever is before that I assume
<DanaG> Oh, I have it in my apt cache.
<DanaG> I'll put it on a web space I have.
<ZuckusFIll> I can find the right package, but I'm struggling to find the older version
<ZuckusFIll> and it won't let me force-version in synaptic
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-theme
<DanaG> Click the version header.
<DanaG> Then "builds - > i386"
<ZuckusFIll> hmmm, I wonder why I couldn't find that
<DanaG> Then the "resulting binaries" on the right.
<ZuckusFIll> thanks man
<DanaG> It's rather obscure, actually.  I've had to dig around there myself sometimes.
<DanaG> You can just open it with archive-manager and grab the panel image itself.
<ZuckusFIll> yeah
<ZuckusFIll> I got it working!
<ZuckusFIll> sweet guys
<ZuckusFIll> this is the best IRC channel ever
<void^> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZuckusFIll> lol
<ZuckusFIll> I don't think the moderator bot understood
<ZuckusFIll> lol
<Sebboh> Maybe it's his best attempt to make an auto reply script? ;)
<Sebboh> ... nope.
<billybigrigger> how can i find out what ftp package my ibex beta server is using?
<billybigrigger> like i know port 21 is open, but what deamon is running?
<void^> use netstat, with -p
<billybigrigger> hrmm ok so where are proftpd's users info stored? i lost my password
<Sebboh> netstat -anpt <-- show listening ports, too, numeric, and skip the unix socket stuff.
<billybigrigger> the user is billysftp/ but i dont know the password, looking at /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf it says the user the deamon runs is the user proftpd
<coloquialist1> Hi! just upgraded from Hardy to INtrepid, and display drivers are not loading properly.
<coloquialist1> can anyone assist ?
<dli_> coloquialist1, what video card?
<coloquialist1> its a radeon 9600
<coloquialist1> it seemed to be working fine using "restricted drivers" in Hardy.
<dli_> coloquialist1, it should work with the open source radeon driver
<dli_> coloquialist1, make sure you have the package: xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<coloquialist1> dli_: ok,
<elpargo> hi, I downloaded the USB image for the rc. where can I find instructions on how to run it?
<rhkfin> elpargo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rhkfin> also check this and if possiblee, comment/confirm/something: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/290166
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290166 in ubuntu "Intrepid alternate USB boot requires a cd" [Undecided,New]
<elpargo> rhkfin, oh I though that was a version the ran from the USB (same as the liveCD)
<rhkfin> elpargo: I think you need to download the .iso cd image and process that to usb (with tools behind that link)
<coloquialist1> dli_:The package is there, but Ubuntu is forcing me into low resolution mode
<elpargo> rhkfin, I'm confused the link you gave me gives instructions on how to create the liveUSB from the iso, but what I have is http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-rc-mobile-i386.img
<dli_> coloquialist1, do you get a native resolution in command: xrandr
<rhkfin> elpargo: huh, don't know about mobile.. But I'd think you have still use those tools to put it on usb..
<rhkfin> just copying it there will not be enough
<elpargo> rhkfin, yes I know it won't work.
<elpargo> but now i know what happen. the name trick me. the download site says "Mobile USB image"
<Coloquialist> dli_: I didn't understand what information you neededfrom xrandr
<elpargo> "The mobile USB image allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all"
<Coloquialist> dli_: I am just learning: windows sys admin turned ubuntu nub. so I'm trying to keep up.
<elpargo> rhkfin, the one you are talking about is the "MID USB image" "This USB image is optimized for handheld devices with 4-7" touchscreens and limited processing power."
<genesismachine> I've just installed 8.10 on a macbook (2,1) and the keyboard is all messed up. What used to be keys 108 and 116 are now something else - 108 is the down arrow, not sure about 116. I now have no down arrow button. However, I know that X is detecting it correctly since in the gdm login screen, the arrow works fine... So it's something in my user profile
<genesismachine> Any ideas what it is in my user profile that could be messing things up? I deleted the contents of my .xmodmap file to no avail... Right click was mapped to right apple, and middle click was mapped to enter. Now, down arrow = right click, unless I disable the 'mouse keys' setting - in which case, down arrow does nothing. Except if I do fn-down arrow, it's still page down, so I know the key number is still mapped correc
<rhkfin> elpargo: whatever :)
<elpargo> rhkfin, awesome way of saying I don't know what I was talking about.
<elpargo> anyone here knows how to get this http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-rc-mobile-i386.img into the USB to use it?
<Coloquialist> dli_: what info should I be looking for from the xrandr command ?
<dli_> Coloquialist, resolutions
<rhkfin> elpargo: I still believe you have to use the tools provided here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rhkfin> anyone confirm?
<elpargo> rhkfin, so I'll just use the .img file instead of the .iso file as input? if so then why provide this .img file?
<Coloquialist> dli_: Screen 0: minimum 1600 x 1200, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200
<rhkfin> elpargo: I think so, yes.
<dli_> Coloquialist, and you want higher?
<rhkfin> give it a try..
<rhkfin> elpargo: it's called "mobile" because of this: This USB image is optimized for ultra-mobile PCs and netbooks with screens up to 10". You will need at least 256MB of RAM to install from this image.
<rhkfin> and .img because .iso refers usually to a cd
<rhkfin> I guess..
<Coloquialist> dli_: no.. lower. This machine is a laptop. Everything is TINY!.
<dli_> Coloquialist, randr -output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<dli_> Coloquialist, for example
<dli_> Coloquialist, then, you can also config in System->preferences->Screen Resolution
<dli_> Coloquialist, it's not a driver issue, just set the resolution
<RAOF> Coloquialist: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution would be the obivous choice for resolution settings; that way they'll be remembered across sessions.
<elpargo> rhkfin, i'll try it, but I think the wording is wrong. "USB image" stands for something you put in your drive, the same way as CD image, if it's just optimized for "ultra-mobile PCs" it should be call USB.
<Coloquialist> dli_: I only have the one option in resolution settings. Also: whenever I boot, I'm being told that ubuntu is forcing me to low graphics mode (don't remember the exact error). and then forced into 1600x1200.
<rhkfin> elpargo: right, you put it on usb just like you put a cd image to a cd. You don't just copy it, it needs to be put there in a special way. It's usb & mobile because mobile devices usually don't have a cd drive..
<rhkfin> elpargo: found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<scientus> anyone have a recommended virrtual machine host?
<rhkfin> I think it essentially does the same what the other tools do
<elpargo> ohh there you go. that's exactly what I was looking for.
<dli_> Coloquialist, does xrandr work?
<elpargo> scientus, host as in webhost or which server to use as host when you are installing it?
<Coloquialist> dli_: when I pasted  "xrandr -output LVDS --mode 1024x768" into the console, I got the help display
<elpargo> rhkfin, ok so it seems I do have the wrong file. as I don't have a "mobile" device.
<rhkfin> elpargo: in that case yes
<scientus> web host that offers virtual machines root access
<elpargo> scientus, I do but this isn't really the channel for that.
<beilabs> Hey guys, just updated to intrepid, now gconfd is now taking up 100% of my CPU....any ideas what I could do?
<Coloquialist>  dli_: I see.. you missed a - .. now: "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768" does seem to work no issues (returns with no errors or help text), but does not change the resolution.
<beilabs> when I try and kill gconfd then it just restarts straight away
<dli_> Coloquialist, so your resolution is indeed 1024x768
<dli_> Coloquialist, running xrandr without parameter would confirm this
<Coloquialist> when I run xrandr without parameters, I get:  randr -output LVDS --mode 1024x768, even after running "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768"
<Coloquialist> dli: uhh ..that came out wrong.
<vega> Coloquialist: just put the output in pastebin.com ..
<ZuckusFIll> hey guys, my window borders flicker between there and just whiteness as my move my mouse around them, has anyone seen that before?
<ZuckusFIll> I'm on a 7600GT
<ZuckusFIll> I've seen it before back in Gutsy
<ZuckusFIll> but I never fixed it
<ZuckusFIll> I'd hate to live with this for another 6 months
<alanbshepard77> are there any known bugs for 8.10 involving a laptop touchpad? At the moment using a completely updated 8.10 RC install with a touchpad is a miserable experience.
<ZuckusFIll> if I put my mouse on the window border sometimes it's as if the window border just turns white
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: I largely maintain touchpad stuff now. What is your issue?
<Coloquialist> dli_: http://pastebin.com/m66e397f4 I guess thats better than
<Coloquialist> vega: thx for etiquette help.
<ZuckusFIll> anybody seen that?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: when using a/the touchpad the mouse the windows jump around, scroll erratically and the system switches between desktops at it's own will, seemingly. None of the previously mentioned issues occur when using a mouse.
<dli_> Coloquialist, I think the driver fails in identifying LVDS, sounds like a driver issue here
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: You're sure that you're not using a region of the touchpad intended for scrolling?
<Coloquialist> dli_: Ok... so what is my next step?  bug report? Find new driver ? regress to Hardy ?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: mouse the windows jump around = the cursor jumps around and moves windows along with it. Sorry. To answer your question no I'm not using a region of the touchpad devoted to scrolling.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: OK, which type of laptop and touchpad is it?
<dli_> Coloquialist, xrandr --screen 0 --mode 1024x768
<wgrant> For touchpad type, is it ALPS, Synaptics, or something else that uses the -synaptics driver?
<alanbshepard77> I have a sony vaio model PCG-71ml version VGN-FS980
<BUGabundo_work> good morning everyone
 * BUGabundo_work waves at wgrant
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: i believe the touchpad is an electrostatic type.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Not quite what I was looking for - find it in the output of 'xinput list', and tell me what it is called.
<wgrant> Hi BUGabundo_work.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: sorry, one second on that info.
<Coloquialist> dli_: command failed.
<VSpike> ZuckusFIll: have you tried selecting a different theme, preferably one using a different engine?
<VSpike> ZuckusFIll: I've seen some strange stuff before with a particular theme with compiz + nvidia that was fixed by switching theme
<VSpike> ZuckusFIll: not ideal, i know but could save your sanity :)
 * BUGabundo_work humm I can already feel the smell of the new jaunty chainlogs!
<ZuckusFIll> well, darkroom still did it, but let me try some others
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"	id=4	[XExtensionPointer]     "PS/2 Mouse"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer]
<wgrant> OK, so it's an ALPS.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Enable SHMConfig (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig), fire up 'synclient -m 10' and do so some stuff on the touchpad for a few seconds.
<wgrant> Then pastebin the output and give me the link.
<dli_> Coloquialist, try manually xorg.conf: Ctl-Alt-F1, stop X by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo X -configure
<wgrant> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wgrant> dli_: Why?
<dli_> Coloquialist, I think the new driver version failed in reading your display modes
<wgrant> X -configure is very rarely a good idea.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: ok, will do.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Thanks.
<ZuckusFIll> well... glossy doesn't do it, but it also really doesn't fit
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: the page you linked to says I must log out and then back in for the changes to take place in enabling shmconfig so I'll be right back.
<Coloquialist> dli_: just to be clear the "stop;" in your text means "end of cmd line1, begin 2nd command" right ?
<dli_> Coloquialist, Ctl-alt-f1 to console, login to stop X
<ZuckusFIll> oh wait, All i had to do was change the window border to glossy! yay!
<dli_> Coloquialist, and try X -configure from there
<ZuckusFIll> man 2 for 2, you guys are kicking butt in here today!
<noam> i'm on kubuntu 8.10, and audio in flash doesn't work.
<cloud-ieee> Has anyone here done a Ubuntu network install?
<Iejoor> Will kubuntu and ubuntu be released simultanuously?
<Hobbsee> yes
<wgrant> They always are
<noam> will audio in flash in firefox work on kubuntu when it's released?
<wgrant> dli_: Why do you recommend X -configure? That has not been recommended for a very long time.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: I followed the instructions on the linked page to enable shmconfig but it's not working, any advice on that front?
<mntnpngn> just wondering which version of the kernel is 2.6.27-7-server based on?   is it just 2.6.27 ?
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: What do you mean not working?
<wgrant> mntnpngn: From the second-last changelog entry:
<wgrant>   * Linux 2.6.27.2
<mntnpngn> ahh ok
<mntnpngn> thanks
<alanbshepard77> when I type this  "synclient -m 10" into a terminal I get this response "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<coloquialist> dli: and.. blank screen
<dli_> coloquialist, what did you do?
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Erm... xinput list-props "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"
<ZuckusFIll> noam, what audio card do you have?
<ZuckusFIll> noam: does audio work in other applications?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: pastebin the output?
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Please.
<coloquialist> ctl+alt+F1, logged ito the CLI, and entered the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop;" and " sudo X -configure" as you requested
<wgrant> Why are you running X -configure?
<wgrant> I've asked a few times now.
<wgrant> It's almost never the right thing to do.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63542/
<dli_> coloquialist, yes, now edit /root/xorg.conf.new
<coloquialist> dli_: not to sound rude.. but how? I had to log into IRC frrom my media server sitting next to me. My laptop is still sitting at a completely blank screen.
<dli_> coloquialist, the easiest would be install openssh-server on the laptop, it's much easier to test from ssh login
<wgrant> It's also somewhat easier and better to *use the proper configuration method*.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: any ideas as to what's wrong if anything?
<coloquialist> dli_: Ok.. Just so I'm on the same page.. Your requesting that I reboot the laptop, get into the Ubuntu GUI, grab the OPEN SSH package configure the device so it can be SSHd into, SSH into the device, kill Gnome display manager using /etc/init.d/gdm stop; and then enter the X -configure command before we can proceed?
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: OK, so that's sort of working. You put the appropriate file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy?
<wgrant> coloquialist: What is the problem that you are encountering?
<dli_> coloquialist, yes, and you have to edit the xorg.conf.new file, since the driver failed in some auto-detecting
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: according to the linked page yes.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Hrmmm. Perhaps reboot - HAL might not have picked it up.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: will do, brb.
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: do you know where I can find leann?
<ArShAm> hi all
<ArShAm> I recently downloaded the intrepid alternate CD
<itai_michaelson> hi, what kind of upgrade is it from beta to stable? just a few packages?
<ArShAm> it wants to remove 467 of my packages, or it says it has to get almost 1.4 Gb of data
<ArShAm> as soon as I have a very slow connection , I don't need the either ways
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: ogasawara in #ubuntu-bugs.
<ZuckusFIll> use sneaker-net with apt-on-cd
<wgrant> itai_michaelson: RC to stable is fairly small, but beta could have hundreds of upgrades.
<ArShAm> how can I do the upgrade without fetching the whole upgrades nor removing the current stuff?
<wgrant> ArShAm: You probably can't.
<itai_michaelson> wgrant, i meant RC ,downloaded yesterday
<wgrant> itai_michaelson: Ah, not too huge an upgrade, then.
<itai_michaelson> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> I can't give you anything too exact, sorry.
<coloquialist> wgrant: FYI, upgrade from hardy to intrepid, hardy used restricted drivers, intrepid now forcing me to low resolution mode. xrandr communicating only one resolution, and no ability to set resolutions in Resolutionmanager. Laptp using mobile radeon 9600
<alanbshepard77> wgrant" ok it's working. Anything specific you'd like to capture or just random movement will be enough?
<BUGabundo_work> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Nothing in particular, just normal movement.
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: np
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: pastbin the whole thing? Should I have output to a file instead of letting it scroll down the terminal window?
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: You could output it to a file, and perhaps run it with -m 100 instead.
<wgrant> That will reduce the volume of data by an order of magnituded.
<wgrant> -d
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: ok
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: add the -d option?
<wgrant> -d?
<wgrant> I wasn't aware it took -d
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: I said that because of this  -->  (03:40:31 AM) wgrant: -d               you posted that after you asked me to make it -m 100
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Ah, sorry, I meant "minus the 'd'", as I had an extra 'd' on the end of 'magnitude'
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: oh ok.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: the output -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63547/ unfortunately the touchpad didn't act as crazy when collecting the data as it normally does.
<coloquialist> dli_: ok.. SSH server installed, ssh to the device, kill gnome window manager and... the laptop becomes unpingable
<dli_> coloquialist, disable gdm from being started, update-rc.d -f gdm remove; reboot
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Hmm, there's nothing too insane about that.
<coloquialist> dli_: rebooting now. I'm assuming I shouldn't be getting a window manager when it boots ?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: yea things never went crazy when collecting the data. But a lot of the time windows scroll at random......
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: , things zoom in and out at will, the active desktop switches, other windows get selected, etc....  when/while it's happening the computer becomes unusable.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Reminds me of something that used to happen on a laptop I had a bit over a decade ago... does it only happen on Intrepid?
<wgrant> As that turned out to be a hardware fault.
<coloquialist> dli_:system rebooted. in the CLI. where to now ?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: yea everything worked/works fine with hardy but not with intrepid.
<dli_> coloquialist, X -configure
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Grmph. A synclient trace for when it is going crazy would be useful
<wgrant> Touchpads can be very... touchy.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: right now I can go into windows or even the 7.10 release of ubuntu and everything works fine. I only have problems with 8.10RC.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: OK, there goes the easy way out :(
 * wgrant likes being able to blame things on hardware.
<coloquialist> dli_: uhh.. same thing.. laptop screen goes blank. Laptop unping-able
<hackel> The bluetooth-alsa package was removed from Intrepid.  Is there a replacement?  Why was it removed?
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: bah I've been testing hibernation.,...
<BUGabundo_work> that's a real mess
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work: Why?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: At first I thought it was a newly implemented feature that I needed to get used to, then I started thinking oh I don't want to get used to this, my comp is crazy!
<wgrant> hackel: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=499052
<ubottu> Debian bug 499052 in ftp.debian.org "RM: bluetooth-alsa -- ROM; obsolete, have better replacement" [Normal,Closed]
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: would a longer capture be helpful?
<wgrant> hackel: It seems that you want bluez-audio
<hackel> wgrant, ah, thanks. :)  I was even searching Debian's BTS but didn't manage to find that one.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: I only need it for the time when it's going crazy.
<hackel> wgrant, but bluez-audio was removed from Intrepid also!
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: I'll start the capture and paste the part relevant to when it starts acting weird.
<wgrant> hackel: It was NBS... let's see what I can find out.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: Sure.
<coloquialist> @DLI_: uhh,,, screen goes blank, , but when I go to Ctrl+Alt+1 it brings me back to the same CLI I just left
<wgrant> hackel: bluez-alsa, perhaps.
<dli_> coloquialist, you can do X thing from ssh loging
<dli_> coloquialist, now, you need to specify monitor and screen sections
<wgrant> What is so special about coloquialist's hardware configuration that requires the obsolete manual configuration?
<hackel> wgrant, yeah, I'm not certain and I don't have my hardware here to test if it's working, but I'll keep playing with it.  Thanks.
<coloquialist> dli_: that would work, 'cept when I kill the window manager,  it killes my wifi link.
<coloquialist> do I really now need to bring my laptop across the house, so I can SSH to it ?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: GOT IT! it just went freakin nuts. I was browsing the web and it clicked on random stuff and then just started clocing windows and scrolling pages. To answer the obvious question, yes it acts the same with other programs not just firefox.
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: OK, let's see that trace!
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: clocing = closing.
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63553/
<wgrant> alanbshepard77: At which stage did it go crazy?
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: The real crazy part was real close to the time 190.384
<coloquialist> @DLI_: allright.. laptop now across house, hardwired to router. not pulling DHCP for some reason. how do I grant it a static via CLI ?
<coloquialist> \w coloquialist stuff
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: because it aint working, and I'm triaging it now!
<BUGabundo_work> oh nice, now my mouse doesnt work
<BUGabundo_work> I guess I found what's making it fail.... usb ?
<BUGabundo_work> freezer test failed
<BUGabundo_work> now to test devices
<dli_> coloquialist, ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<dli_> coloquialist, ifconfig eth0 up
<BUGabundo_work> kernel lock... how nice
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: anything abnormal that you notice so far?
<Prometheus7777> hi, have ubuntu intrepid rc and i use Quanta in gnome and i can't find kio package that allow me to use sftp in quanta? Which package should i install?
<coloquialist> dli_: ssh connection refused
<skwashd> anyone been finding that evolution is crashing regularly, EDS is hanging a lot more frequently and evo even segfaulting?
<skwashd> running 2.24.1-0ubuntu2 here
<alanbshepard77> sorry for this question but does anyone else think the default background looks like a blood stained piece of leather and is it supposed to be exactly that?
<coloquialist> dli_: ok .. so SSH is no go unless we bring up the ssh server under the CLI.
<coloquialist> alanbshepard777: uhh.. I see a vaguely stylized image of an ibex (atleast I assume thats what the horsey thing is)
<skwashd> alanbshepard77: i think it looks rather ye olde worlde ... but is pretty cool
<skwashd> it grew on me more over the first day ... the herron ended up annoying me even tho i really like it when i first saw it
<skwashd> but i do think it looks more like a bird than an ibex
<alanbshepard77> lol ah I see it now, to me the horns looked like a ring left by condensation on a cup without a coaster.
<ronny> hi
<alanbshepard77> ronny: Hi.
<coloquialist> dli you there ?
<ronny> anyone knows how to get pulseaudio to work with xfce on intrepid?
<ronny> its kinda borked
<ronny> no sound, no mixer, and alsamixer refuses to work
<skwashd> ronny: the number of things broken seems to increase with each update :(
<coloquialist> it Appears my anonymous support buddy has ditched me with a laptop that is essentially bricked for my skill level.
<ronny> skwashd: thats unfortunate
<coloquialist> I would enter something sarcastic here, but I guess that wouldn't do anything. Night all. Gluck.
<ronny> skwashd: we planned to hold an linux install party with intrepid on  Nov 26
<skwashd> ronny: thing were looking good with intrepid about 2-3 weeks ago ... but each time i update more stuff breaks
<skwashd> hardy was worse tho
<skwashd> ronny: cool ... lets hope there is a rush of fixes
<dustofdust> hi :)
<dustofdust> i have a problem with 8.10rc, i have a msi kt3 with geforce2mx and a crt monitor which can do 1280*1024 @100hz. at install i get 1920 or so, i dont get an option with 1280*1024@100hz
<BUGabundo_work> wgrant: can you give me some pointers on bug 290191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290191 in linux "debuging hibernate fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290191
<dustofdust> for people who want to switch from windows to ubuntu, how can they do a backup of all their windows stuff, on for example an external usb harddisk. any programs on board?
<BUGabundo_work> dustofdust: I would use clonezilla
<BUGabundo_work> I use for everything that is backup related
<dustofdust> thanks looks good, do you have any idea how i can find out problems with an external usb hd. im pretty sur it can transfer quicker than 700kb/s
<[tla]> when trying to upgrade to intrepid from hardy why is download of the *ntfs-3g* files returning "forbidden"? Thx
<nickbooker> Where are the ACPI scripts now?  I'm informed that /etc/acpi/ scripts are now deprecated.
<vega> [tla]: sounds like repository problems.. try again after some time
<zbyszek> hi i have a seriour roblem with 8,10 while booting the system i get a message "starting NFS kernel deamon" and nothing else
<zbyszek> no login screen
<alanbshepard77> wgrant: you still there?
<zbyszek> do you know this problem?
<[tla]> vega: ok.  just removed the offending packages and the upgrade is going ok
<alanbshepard77> shouldn't enabling the cube in compiz automatically set your number of desktops to four?
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  I'm trying to apt-get upgrade to procps=1:3.2.7-9ubuntu2 (from s/2$/1/).  I get "Failed to fetch http://localhost:3142/mirrors.dk.telia.net/ubuntu/pool/main/p/procps/procps_3.2.7-9ubuntu2_i386.deb  Size mismatch"; my one /var/lib/apt/lists/*telia*intrepid_main_binary* says procps has size 225984.  When I download procps through http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/procps/download from telias mirror, I also get 225984 octets.  What give
<jonaskoelker> nvm... it's probably apt-cacher-ng screwing up (listening on localhost:3142), as it works when I don't use it
<alanbshepard77> having said that how do I set my number of desktops to four?
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: wmctrl -n 4
<jonaskoelker> that sets it transiently
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker:  Thanks.
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: didn't work, does it require a logout?
<zbyszek> hi can anyone help me? i cannot access my PC
<alanbshepard77> zbyszek: can you be more specific? What exactly is the problem? What led up to you not being able to access your PC?
<dustofdust> any idea why an external usb hd is slow at 700kb/s with 8.10rc?
<zbyszek> i alanbshepard77 i installed 8.10 and now when i try to boot the system, it hangs on "Starting NTP server ntpd"
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: I didn't see you were talking about compiz, sorry
<alanbshepard77> zbyszek: sorry that problem is beyond my skill level (most likely) but someone else should be able to help you. The more info you can give when requesting help the better. ;)
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: ccsm -> general -> desktop size
<Almindor> any idea why disk activity is so crippling ?
<Almindor> I noticed this since 8.04 or so, whenever there was disk activity (minimal cpu) everything goes to hell (including graphical stuff already loaded/cached)
<jonaskoelker> zbyszek: do you have anything in /etc/init.d/* | grep ntp?
<jonaskoelker> (that'd be the same as /etc/init.d/*ntp*)
<definitely> Hello i am one problem. I am using AMD64 version of Intrepid Ibex. When i try to play music with any player i get something like distrubs  in sound always.
<definitely> i have one problem''
<zbyszek> jonaskoelker well i can do nothing now
<jonaskoelker> definitely: for which values of "any player"?
<zbyszek> even acces commnd line
<jonaskoelker> zbyszek: boot into single user mode
<definitely> <jonaskoelker> Bashee, rhythmbox
<zbyszek> i tried befre with recovery mode
<zbyszek> and it succeded
<zbyszek> but i think there was something wrong with xrg
<definitely> <jonaskoelker> Also Totem
<zbyszek> cos i couldnt use mouse
<jonaskoelker> nevermind that, I only want you to use it to hack the ntp problem
<jonaskoelker> definitely: try mplayer.  Does banshee use totem?
<jonaskoelker> (I don't know banshee)
<jonaskoelker> sorry, s/totem/gstreamer
<jonaskoelker> looking at its dependencies, that would suggest so
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker:  Thanks that did it.
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: np :)
<definitely> <jonaskoelker> ok installing mplayer.
<jonaskoelker> definitely: I think it's a bug in gstreamerd -- banshee, rythmbox and totem all use the same code to turn mp3s into .wav'ish data that's sent to the sound card.  mplayer uses something different.
<definitely> What uses Exaile ?
<definitely> I didint tryed exaile but it's also my favotire music player
<elmargol> try totem-xine
<jonaskoelker> definitely: run "apt-cache show exaile | grep Depends:", see how gstreamer occurs
<jonaskoelker> elmargol: what, something with a gui??  ;)
<elmargol> jonaskoelker: the dark age is over
<Almindor> btw. what about the network manager?
<Almindor> it disapeared from my panel and I have no visual network configure tool
<Almindor> (not that it worked...)
<definitely> jonaskoelker: Same with mplayer
<Almindor> (I can add an applet which looks like it but it's just the watch thing)
<jonaskoelker> definitely: damn.  Try vlc and totem-xine, just in case
<jonaskoelker> definitely: which kernel are you running?  2.6.27-*?  Try running older ones, just in case it's an alsa or driver issue...
<definitely> how to check wich i am using
<definitely>  ?
<jonaskoelker> definitely: $ uname -r
<definitely> 2.6.27-7-generic
<definitely> xine gives the same..
<jonaskoelker> bad xine :(
<jonaskoelker> try an older kernel
<definitely> first i need to finish update. As i see some updates are here.
<definitely> :]
<jonaskoelker> :)
<alanbshepard77> is there anything like btnx for intrepid?
<victim[v]> Hi, how can I enable screen resolutions greater than 640 by 480? glxinfo - http://paste.ubuntu.com/63571/  xorg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/63572/
<lup0> can anyone tell if there is a channel for boot optimization in ubuntu?
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: ok that was only a half fix for compiz. The setting for number of desktops was greyed out so I adjusted the horizontal and vertical virtual desktop settings. That gave me a grid of desktops and the cube somehow worked but it slowed my system to a crawl.
<jonaskoelker> interesting...
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: The cube worked great with hardy. I did have to use gconf-editor to enable 4 desktops but that's greyed out as well.
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: greyed out in intrepid in both places, just clarifying.
<jonaskoelker> do you need four desktops for anything in particular, or is four workspaces equivalent? [if it's up to speed, of course]
<Almindor> oh great work on that driver AMD..
<Almindor> now fullscreen/gl doesn't work right
<definitely> <jonaskoelker> yeah it is smth with alsa, in sound preferences when i push test i get the same distrubs
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: anything that allows me to have several sets of workspaces/desktops is acceptable to me so I can multitask. Letting me use them with the cube of compiz was just a bonus. I'm just wondering why it's not working anymore.
<Almindor> is there a way to use the free radeon driver?
<jonaskoelker> definitely: do you have good sound on older kernels?
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: ... as of course it should :)
<definitely> Dunno its new pc, and new ubuntu here
<definitely> :D
<crdlb> alanbshepard77: number_of_desktops has been disabled by ubuntu since it's never a good idea to use it
<crdlb> I can't imagine why viewports would be particularly slow though
<jonaskoelker> crdlb: why are desktops a bad idea to use?
<crdlb> because compiz doesn't use them
<crdlb> every plugin is designed for viewports, desktops supports is only there for completeness
<crdlb> and the ubuntu people have apparently realized that completeness is not always a good thing :)
<alanbshepard77> crdlb: Thanks for the info.
<alanbshepard77> I guess I won't be using the desktop cube anymore. To get it to work I needed to have 4 horizontal and 4 virtual desktops for a total of 16 :-o
<crdlb> ?
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: that sounds strange... how have you found that out?
<crdlb> that doesn't make any sense; if you did that, the desktops would only be accessible via the pager, since nothing in compiz will let you switch them
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker:   CCSM -> General -> Desktop size
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: CCSM -> General -> Desktop size  gives me three options, number of desktops is disabled though. but I did find that if I set both of the other options to 4 each (16 total) the desk cube worked as advertised (like it did with hardy)
<jonaskoelker> o_O
<crdlb> it will also work if you set vertical to 1
<crdlb> vertical is only really usable with Wall
<crdlb> (but you can always access them with Expo)
<definitely> <jonaskoelker> same problem with older kernel
<alanbshepard77> crdlb: lol duh :::::facepalm::::::  vertical to 1 does work also
<alanbshepard77> crdlb:  I'm going to be in the corner if anyone needs me.
<jonaskoelker> definitely: did someone pee or your sound card? ;)
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: I love corners.  Let me come sit with you
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: You know what they say, misery loves company.
<definitely> jonaskoelker: what means pee
<definitely>  ?
<OxDeadC0de> hello all, I downloaded kubuntu metapackages from the regular gnome II, now when I start kde I have a couple problems - Guidance power manager and nm-applet keep starting, I can't figure out where to disable them in favor of the kde versions that are running too, any ideas?
<jonaskoelker> definitely: urinate
<definitely> jonaskoelker: i cant find word urinate in dictionary
<definitely> :D
<jonaskoelker> yellow penis liquid
<alanbshepard77> lmao!
<definitely> lol
<definitely> No ;D
<definitely> It's new pc. Everything is Intel or geforce
<definitely> ;D
<jonaskoelker> no yellow liquids from girly bits either?
<alanbshepard77> geforce or peeforce?
<definitely> not funny.
<definitely> In windows my sound works ok
<jonaskoelker> alanbshepard77: isn't peeforce a versioning system? ;)
<definitely> :S
<alanbshepard77> jonaskoelker: In some respects ;)
<jonaskoelker> okay, so we can assume the hardware works
<definitely> in btw in older kerneli was gettings sound beeeeep till i logged into desktop
<definitely> getting''
<alanbshepard77> definitely: Maybe your hardware requires restricted drivers. i'd love to help you but I'm not familiar with your setup so some other knowledgeable gent will have to do it.
<definitely> or ubuntu just hates me lol
<definitely> ;D
<jonaskoelker> could be
<definitely> In btw motherboard: Intel G31
<jonaskoelker> the betas really hate a lot of people ;)
<definitely> It is RC not  beta :P
<alanbshepard77> yea and I'm one of "those" people
<OxDeadC0de> I downloaded kubuntu metapackages from the regular gnome II, now when I start kde  - Guidance power manager and nm-applet keep starting, I can't figure out where to disable them in favor of the kde versions that are running too, any ideas?
<jonaskoelker> s/beta/rc/
<definitely> It's discrimination of my hardware lol.
<definitely> :D
<definitely> How can i check alsa version
<definitely>  ?
 * jonaskoelker punts
<OxDeadC0de> alsamixer -v ?
<definitely> thnx hmm
<faileas> i've got a IBM r61 which i am trying to get bluetooth working for on kubuntu ibex. i can't seem to find the name of the adaptor and kbluetooth4 seems to 'run' but isn't visible. any ideas on what i can do?
<definitely> low
<definitely> resolved problem.
<definitely> lol'' ;D
<definitely>  <jonaskoelker>: This is problem when i set 100% sound in volume controler lol
<jonaskoelker> ^_^
<definitely> Now ubuntu loves me xD
<alanbshepard77> definitely: glad it's working for you, sorry I was of no help.
<void^> faileas: fwiw, i have a r61 with broadcom bluetooth and it works, not using kde though.
<faileas> void^: well i don't even know whats the bluetooth adaptor ;p
<definitely> <alanbshepard77> np ;]
<jonaskoelker> sometimes it's the simplest of things :]
<faileas> there's a pan0 listed.. but it seems to be disabled
<faileas> void^: i don't mind installing another DE for this. its better than needing to reboot to windows just for that ><
<alanbshepard77> anyone know of a way to make use of my mouse's extra buttons using intrepid? btnx that I used with hardy isn't working.
<definitely> Gnome is mother of Linux. KDE it just stupid chilren lol
<mnemoc> Gnome the mother of Linux? come on
<definitely> i am kidding lol ;]
<faileas> void^: no wait. i found it. the IRC help curse might have struck again *g*
<definitely> Terminal is mother ;D
<faileas> definitely: the terminal is father, the terminal is mother... wait thats the corps ;p
<definitely> :D
<alanbshepard77> Linus is father terminal is mother
<alanbshepard77> i'm the unwanted offspring
<definitely> hehe :)
<definitely> <alanbshepard77> why you think that you are unwanted lol ?
<definitely> ;D
<alanbshepard77> my computer is the broken cond.....  :-0
<definitely> My also was. Now its good cond.. :D lol
<mnemoc> Linux is a bastard child of tanenbaum and linus
<alanbshepard77> bastards are hot
<definitely> Linux is computers. Computers is Linux. If you use windows,  to use them not computer. ;D
<alanbshepard77> and highly customizable.
<definitely> you use''
<definitely> Even word Vista in my country sounds stupid - chicken. :DD
 * faileas loves and hates bluetooth ;p
<alanbshepard77> faileas: I feel the same way but my hatred for bluetooth was caused by sparkfun.com
<faileas> lol
<jonaskoelker> definitely: where are you from?
<definitely> Lithuanian ;D
<faileas> alanbshepard77: well i hate it cause it dosen't awlays work and its quirky as **** when it does. i like it cause it makes my phone useful ;p
<jonaskoelker> ah
<jonaskoelker> cool
<definitely> faileas: :DD
<mnemoc> definitely: labas! :p
<definitely> menmoc: ;DD
<jonaskoelker> now I know twice as many lithuanians as before
<alanbshepard77> lol
 * mnemoc too
<definitely> mnemoc: not lithuanian ?
<alanbshepard77>  lithuanians rock
<definitely> Totaly no :D
<faileas> i hate it right now. since it dosen't work ;p
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to prevent nm-applet and guidance-power-manager from starting in kde sessions?
<mnemoc> definitely: nope, but a friend is
<definitely> menmoc: Hehe :) Lithuanians are everyone. A bit like Chuck Norris xDD
<definitely> are everywhere'' ;D
<mnemoc> definitely: like diseases? *G*
<alanbshepard77>  lithuanians have to be cool, they use Linux, apparently.
<definitely> Where are you from :) ?
<alanbshepard77> The United States Of Retardation (America).
<definitely> Bush owns ya face. :D
<alanbshepard77> Yea but not for long
<rski> there will be a pensionere running the country instead
<definitely> ;DD
<faileas> naw. bush is the reason crossover is free for a day ;p
<mnemoc> http://lameduck.codeweavers.com/free/
<jonaskoelker> lol, USoR
<mnemoc> thanks bush!
<alanbshepard77> I'll vote for whoever promises to make Linux (Ubuntu Linux to be specific) the national OS with fines and the death penalty for whoever doesn't adopt it.
<definitely> ;D
<mnemoc> alanbshepard77: biden is pro-ms and pro-drm :(
<jonaskoelker> :\
<definitely> Funny here ;D
<alanbshepard77> mnemoc: :-o Aw and I thought he was of sound mind.
<definitely> Fuckin intel doesnt let me to tune up Q6600 even to 2.5 Ghz, resets it automatically ;D
<alanbshepard77> Anyone who will be voting needs to write in Tux for their presidential nominee.
<definitely> In btw, how many days here is till Ubuntu Intrepid full ?
<alanbshepard77> I think it will be out the 30th
<mnemoc> alanbshepard77: http://www.linux.com/feature/148436
<definitely> I ordered cd, hope they will send AMD64 xD
<mnemoc> "Linux.com's guide to the 2008 US presidential candidates"
<rski> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Almindor> flash is freezing again :(
<rski> ofcourse it does, we can't fix it =(
<definitely> Hmm is there problem for everyone or just me. I am not able to see avatars in skype ?
<mnemoc> flash10 sucks!
<Almindor> rski, em.. it didn't on 8.04
<Almindor> rski, I had flash 10 there too and it worked flawlessly
<Almindor> pulseaudio disabled on both too
 * Almindor thinks it's the crappy AMD driver
<Almindor> I can't revert to 8.8 tho, the module doesn't compile with .27 :(
<mnemoc> http://osnews.com/story/20443/Ubuntu_7_04_to_8_10_Benchmarks_Is_Ubuntu_Getting_Slower_
<Almindor> yes it is getting slower, old news tho
<rski> link to phoronix.com instead mnemoc
<rski> no need for sub-site spam =)
<mnemoc> rski: :)
<mnemoc> no more links, ok
<definitely> It isnt slower at all i think.
<Seeker`> I get kernel panics when I try to run 8.10 RC (kernel panics shortly after X starts, cant get far enough to actually find out what is wrong) - is this a known issue?
<definitely> :/
<mnemoc> rski: I tend to point to subsites as they provide summaries :p
<Almindor> I'm kind of disapointed in 8.10
<Almindor> 1. network manager is crap
<Almindor> 2. latest ati driver is semi-broken on 64bit and there's no way to use older ones
<Almindor> 3. my boot splash is gone ?
<definitely> everything is ok for me. Intel and Geforce rules. ;D
<Almindor> and it seems to me that the whole disk freeze is getting worse, but it might be just my imagination
<slestakWM> nm is giving me probs with pptp + 0.7
<slestakWM> theres a bug open on it, just saying me too
<alanbshepard77> during my install using the 8.10 alt CD I said yes to the option of encrypting my Home dir using a passphrase. Why am I never asked for the passphrase I provided? My home dir is wide open.
<definitely> for me everything is ok umm
<Almindor> definitely, try something disk-crunching like transmission with incomplete torrent :)
<Almindor> definitely, abysmal IO perf. which ruins non-related programs (even already loaded ones)
<definitely> Transmission sux at all. :)
<Almindor> one program has no right to ruin the fun for all the others, something's wrong
<xxploit> i always replace it with deluge
<Almindor> either CFS, IO-S, both or some driver but I noticed this since 8.04 or so
<definitely> Me too Deluge rules. :)
<Almindor> any higher disk activity freezes everything else pretty much
<punzada> deluge's project has gotten so good lately
<punzada> the daemon service and such now
<punzada> is great :)
<definitely> Yeah, but it's still only older version in repos.
<definitely> 0.5x as i remember...
<punzada> well yeah but, repos are rarely newest packages
<jonaskoelker> I'm out.  You kids play nice together now, y'hear? :)
<slestakWM> yeah, right
<arsham1> hi
<arsham1> I upgraded to intrepid (kubuntu) and now I cannot login into KDE4 , it says the ksmserver has crashed
<joaopinto> arsham1, upgrade or clean install ?
<arsham1> upgrade from alternate CD
<arsham1> and now I am in shell, I don't have any desktop environment , and my connection is so slow to download more stuff
<dr_willis> arsham1,  your best option is to update, and upgrade, and hope whatever bug causing that got fixed... most likely..
<dr_willis> or try starting X with startx and see if kde starts up that way..
<arsham1> ok , let me try , thanks and brb
<arsham1> oh , with startx I don't have anything there , just a cursor
<dr_willis> you mean a mouse pointer?
<roy_> im having a keymapping problem running an xp vmware machine inside ibex - it was fine under hardy heron but after upgrading 8.10 the down cursor key for example now is the windows key
<arsham1> yes
<arsham1> sorry
<dr_willis> as a test.. try making a file called .xinitrc
<dr_willis> and in it have 2 lines...
<dr_willis> xterm &
<arsham1> in home or etc?
<dr_willis> startkde
<arsham1> ok
<dr_willis> Its a . file.. :) so its in the users home
<dr_willis> Then try startx again
 * dr_willis is pulling out his old troubleshooting techniques...
<OxDeadC0de> echo "xterm &\nstartkde" > ~/.xinitrc    ? :P
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  i always goof those kind of commands.. :)
<dr_willis> and people just look at them as if they were voodoo...
<OxDeadC0de> it is though, bash voodoo :P
<dr_willis> just be sure you dont get > and >> confused.. :) and all path/filenames right
<arsham1> now I have a shell there , too, nothing more
<arsham1> what is gpmctl?
<dr_willis> does the xterm have window decoration?
<arsham1> yes
<OxDeadC0de> type startkde into the shell, what's it say ?
<dr_willis> So it seems that kde is partially working.. :)
<arsham1> no!
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  stole my next suggetion! :P
<arsham1> it doesn't have
<arsham1> ok
<arsham1> brb
<dr_willis> No window decoration.. Hmm.. you DID use 'xterm &'   not just 'xterm' ?
<Seeker`> I think network manager is causing kernel panics - If i boot into safe mode and remove it, the system will boot fine, if i then reinstall and start networkmanager, the kernel panics again
<OxDeadC0de> could it be your network card causing the panics?
<arsham1> it says #DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to X
<arsham1> I did xterm & in the rc file
<groogy> Yo! I just updated to intrepid and I'm using Cairo-dock, the desklets I had just vanished and the lists with applets are empty. Help?
<mnemoc> echo $DISPLAY   =)
<Seeker`> the error messags I see in the log are related to acx
<Chousuke> OxDeadC0de: are you sure echo correctly treats \n as a newline?
<Chousuke> OxDeadC0de: mine doesn't :p
<alanbshepard77> is a kernel panic what happens before corn turns into popcorn? ah what's happening.....POP!
<arsham1> $DISPLAY is void
<Chousuke> export DISPLAY=:0 then :=
<arsham1> pl
<arsham1> ok
<dr_willis> Hmm.. thats weird.. how did xterm not get display set.. when it ran..
<Chousuke> if X is running it's usually :0
<roy_> im having a keymapping problem running an xp vmware machine inside ibex - it was fine under hardy heron but after upgrading 8.10 the down cursor key for example now is the windows key - any ideas?
<arsham1> failed to load module type1, does not exists
<dr_willis> arsham1,  interesting...
<arsham1> hmmm
<arsham1> let me start over
<dr_willis> that was the error for the 'startkde' command? after exporting the DISPLAY?
<roy_> im having a keymapping problem running an xp vmware machine inside ibex - it was fine under hardy heron but after upgrading 8.10 the down cursor key for example now is the windows key - any ideas?
<arsham1> ok
<arsham1> now , I got the kde session
<arsham1> but right before the desktop shows up , its gone
<arsham1> like the was before
<vega> roy_: no need to repeat your question every 10 lines
<roy_> sorry - wasnt sure if anyone read it
<OxDeadC0de> Chousuke you were right, needs -e to recognize \n
<arsham1> again it says ksmserver segfault at 0
<roy_> does anyone know of a more appropriate place to ask about this
<dr_willis> arsham1,  so it is kde crashing... we sort of have shown that...
<arsham1> :(
<arsham1> it seems to be something in libQTcore
<arsham1> I am trying to reinstall libqt to see what happens
<OxDeadC0de> have you - or can you, do sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<OxDeadC0de> how slow is your connection?
<arsham1> 256 Kb
<arsham1> but it gives me at most , 27 KB
<arsham1> 27KBs
<OxDeadC0de> well, try what I said, if you have to let it run overnight, if you arn't limited by bandwidth that is
<misiaczkowski> I find problem on kubuntu 8.10.... I can't move mp3 from Dolphin to amarok ( on amarok I see only link to the mp3)
<dr_willis> servers were VERY slow just now when i uodated
<Almindor> anyone knows if official AMD 8.10 drivers work on ibex and it they differ from what canonical cooked?
<dr_willis> so 'expect delays' ahead. :)
<dr_willis> Official AMD drivers... for what? AMD makes a lot of things...
<Almindor> gfx
<OxDeadC0de> I just upgraded 5 packages and it all worked fast for me
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  it did forme to just now.. a few min ago they all timed out
<dr_willis> 'expect delays' :)
<Almindor> the packaged driver is very broken, I know for a fact that official catalyst 8.10 also has most of the issues, but I think the fullscreen problem isn't there
<Seeker`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/279287
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 279287 in linux "[intrepid] NetworkManager 0.7 hangs system" [High,Incomplete]
<Seeker`> thats what I have
<Almindor> yeah the whole nm thing is borked
<xxploit> i just replaced nm with wicd
<chad> Has anyone been able to successfully connect to a pptp vpn using network-manager in 8.10 ?
<Kimf> Yes, but that was before they "fixed" something. haven't tried in a couple days now
<chad> Kimf: mine just says failed although the connection works fine in windows
<Kimf> Yup, that is what happened to me aswell. But it did work at one point. Actually had it working when I first tried it in alpha 3 I think.
<chad> Kimf: dead now though .. right ?
<Kimf> haven't checked the last couple of days, but I think so.
<chad> Anyone know how to manually make a vpn connection in 8.10 using the terminal ?
<Keithamus> My girlfriends laptop has trouble connecting on kubuntu intrepid. Weve both got the same laptop, both on kubuntu intrepid. Mine connects fine, hers gets up to "IP Configuration" then dies. Anyone got any ideas?
<dr_willis> swap laptops when shes not looking.. :)
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. hers dosent work..
<Keithamus> yeah no fun
<Keithamus> are there any files i can compare to get this sorted?
<rhkfin> Keithamus: all files in /etc
<Keithamus> thats quite a few!
<Keithamus> our /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces are identical
<myk_robinson> morning, all
<mnemoc> Keithamus: diff -Nudr
<mnemoc> (of course you have to copy her etc locally first)
<Keithamus> is there a saner and less laborious method?
<Keithamus> seeing as our systems are going to have slight changes because of our own preferences
<Keithamus> so im just gonna have to wade through tonnes of crap to find out what is what
<vega> Keithamus: if you have static ip's then "identical" is not so good.. but i'm guessing not?
<Keithamus> we do have static ips
<Keithamus> well, reserved ips on the router.
<vega> what does that mean, are they bound to the mac address or something?
<Keithamus> yeah
<vega> in that case, shouldn't you have differing interfaces file?
<Keithamus> uhm no, it doesnt define a static ip
<Keithamus> it still asks for a dynamic ip, but the router always gives it the same one
<predator363> hey does intrepid use gnome
<vega> ok
<predator363> ?
<Keithamus> predator363: of course
<vega> predator363: yes?
<predator363> was just wondering cos i cant get themes to work right
<predator363> and i cant find anythemes in .gtp files
<Kimf> I'm having a rather non standard problem, that might be a more general problem. I'm running vista on a (nvidia fake)raid 0 and installed ubuntu 8.10 on a 3rd drive (nonraid). I'm booting this from the vista bootmanager with grub4dos and the menu.lst file from the ubuntu install. But I only get a busybox in the initramfs and a message that /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... does not exist(where it should be installed)
<predator363> cos thats what the theme manager wants
<predator363> so where would get themes in .gtp files?
<vega> Keithamus: try to restart networking from command line and see if that gives any errors
<Pici> predator363: Just drag a tar.gz theme onto the theme window.
<Keithamus> vega: how do I do that?
<vega> Keithamus: /etc/init.d/networking restart or "ifdown ethX && ifup ethX"
<vega> and use "ifconfig" to see if you get an ip address
<predator363> i did that and it dosent show up
<predator363> theme manager closes and when i reopen it the themes not there
<Keithamus> vega: i did that before with no luck. ifconfig doesnt give me an ip
<predator363> i tryed copying it to the theme folder but no cake
<Keithamus> trying again now, still no luck by the looks of it
<Keithamus> knetwork manager fills the little bar up to 100%, but the cog still spins for like a minute before it gives up
<vega> Keithamus: you can see the dhcp request messages but no answer from server?
<Pici> predator363: Are you decompressing the .tar.gz file?
<Keithamus> how would I see them vega?
<predator363> no
<vega> Keithamus: at least when using the "ifdown ethX && ifup ethX" command
<Keithamus> I can see in my router logs it gets the computer (tells me the hostname and mac, and then tells me it has assigned it an IP address)
<Keithamus> vega: did I mention its wireless?
<Pici> predator363: Is it every theme that you are having trouble with, or just one specific?
<vega> no
<Keithamus> my bad, thought I did
<vega> WEP/WPA ?
<Keithamus> wpa2 ccmp
<vega> actually never used wpa myself.. but guess you checked relevant settings
<Keithamus> weve got exactly the same setup in the network manager, and mine connects like a breeze
<predator363> every theme iv tryed metacity themes compiz themes gnome themes emerald themes (i cant even get emeralds manager to open cos it freezes) nothing seems to work
<predator363> when i look in synaptic and search for gnome it dosent say its installed should i try installing it? and what am i using if im not it gnome?
<Keithamus> vega: my router has a "guest mode" where it sets up a second access point, i did that and made it unsecure, but her lappy still cant connect to that, so Im thinking its not a wpa issue
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<Pici> pawan: The same day that I told you in #ubuntu, October 30th
<dr_willis> Do we need to set a ON JOIN spam message to people? :)
<matjan_work> hi, has anyone here had the problem with the iwlagn driver (kernel panics)?
<dr_willis> lets start telling everyone it will be out on October 33rd!
<Keithamus> matjan_work: yes; sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<pawan> whats special in new version
<vega> Keithamus: dunno really, running out of ideas, any differing firewall config on the laptops?
<dr_willis> everything has been updated...
<Keithamus> vega: havent touched it
<matjan_work> Keithamus, ok... and that solved the problem? (just to be sure...)
<Keithamus> matjan_work: did for me, needs a restart though
<Pici> pawan: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<Keithamus> vega: can i check by just running ufw?
<matjan_work> Keithamus, right, makes sense
<vega> Keithamus: also, compare /etc/dhcp3/ and /etc/NetworkManager/
<rhkfin> some on join message would be handy..
<predator363> i'll be back in a little bit. gotta go but still need help with themes (found a good howto maybe i wont be back if it helps) thanks anyone for any replaies i got
<vega> Keithamus: don't know, i use shorewall
<pawan> good
<vega> Keithamus: "sudo ufw status" might tell something
<Keithamus> vega: both say not loaded, comparing the files you said, both seem identical
<Keithamus> vega: the router cant be iffy can it? Mine connected fine, my wii connecting in about 2 seconds, two other wired machines connect fine, its literally just her lappy
<vega> Keithamus: has the laptop wireless ever worked under linux? or was it so that they were identical
<Keithamus> worked up until yesterday, and hasnt worked since
<pawan> what
<vega> both run intrepid, same upgrade status?
<pawan> any good webcam software
<rhkfin> Keithamus: try with a live cd?
 * Elektrikz rr -.-
<dr_willis> pawan,   i like cheese :)
<pawan> what
<pawan> cheese
<pawan> i like bread
<Pici> !info cheese | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<nemo> hm. version of rexml in ubuntu 8.10 has a pretty annoying crasher
<nemo> causes Gnome Art Manager to blow up
<pawan> how to install
<vega> pawan: sudo apt-get install cheese
<Pici> pawan: The same way that you install anything in Ubuntu.
<pawan> ok
<vega> or through the graphical frontends..
<Keithamus> k thanks guys
<pawan> oh thanks
<Keithamus> ill try a livecd and get back to you.
<Kimf> crap... think I just got it working with my strange setup. Just did an exit on the initramfs and it booted. Hmmm Now to see if everything is ok
<Kimf> Starnge
<vega> i'd check the upgrade status of nm and kernel packages, nm has got a lot of updates recently (and still it's crap :))
<Kimf> Strange at least. hehe
<Kimf> But my raid is not showing. :(
<pawan> what
<erry> Hello i updated frm 8.04 to 8.10 and it wont wake up from sleep(takes me in black screen w/ mouse cursor but mouse dont move)
<erry> anyway to fix rthat
<pawan> anyone from india here
<erry> no can u help me\ tho?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<erry> hello
<xxploit> anyone know if theres a firefox plugin to integrate gwget into firefox(alot of older posts refer to using fireget but it doesnt support firefox 3)
<aLeSD_> do you confirm me that dhcplient works for yours maquines ?
<mnemoc> aLeSD_: works fine here
<aLeSD_> something wrong with my roter
<aLeSD_> shit ... it locks sky2 and sly2 modules
<aLeSD_> and I haven't other hw to test it
<aLeSD_> who can help me to investigate the problem ?
<BluesKaj> what's the word on 3D and DRI on 8.10 / kde4.1.2 using ATI 200X graphics ...was fine on 8.04. The xorg.conf file is totally changed and almost uneditable. Why the dumbing down of user options ?
<aLeSD_> maybe it could be usefull for the ibex
<aLeSD_> alo'
<aLeSD_> is there one of the ubuntu staff ?
<grimsqueaker13> anyone know if i can do a dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the normal cd? all the docs say you have to download the alternate cd which seems odd. i tried turning off all sources except the cd and doing apt-get dist-upgrade but it didnt offer me a full upgrade
<BluesKaj> which router aLeSD_ ?
<aLeSD_> it's a fastweb router ... adsl - ethernet ... wait ... I try to find out the model
<BluesKaj> grimsqueaker13:   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<erry> Hello
<aLeSD_> BluesKaj: pirelli age-ra
<grimsqueaker13> BluesKaj: it works from the internet, just wanted to know if i can tell it to go from the cd
<BluesKaj> grimsqueaker13:  I upgraded to 8.10 on the web using the instructions here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu
<erry> Hello i updated frm 8.04 to 8.10 and it wont wake up from sleep(takes me in black screen w/ mouse cursor but mouse dont move)
<grimsqueaker13> i already have te cd, i would like to not have to download the whole image again if possible
<BluesKaj> grimsqueaker13:  why ?
<grimsqueaker13> saves time, the connection here is shitty :)
<BluesKaj> you can do it without using the cd , is my point
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> dunno the cd , I didn't try it
<erry> Hello??
<grimsqueaker13> ok kl
<erry> Can you please help me/
<aLeSD_> BluesKaj: it's the default router of fastweb provider .. in Italy
<BluesKaj> erry, ctrl+alt+backspace
<erry> Will that even work?
<erry> it kills my mouse
<erry> im petty sure it will also kill my keyboard
<aLeSD_> BluesKaj: I have only a telnet port opened by my side
<BluesKaj> brings you back to the login page, erry
<erry> w/e im gonna try it
<erry> hope its fixed till the 30th..
<BluesKaj> no ethernet ?
<BluesKaj> eth0 ?
<erry> did u even undersdtand my problem?
<OxDeadC0de> erry suspend is having trouble resuming?
<erry> Yes
<erry> last time i tried it brought me to a black screen with mouse cursor but mouse ddint move
<aLeSD_> BluesKaj: I post you the out put of the dhpclient
<erry> i think it killed my hardware
<erry> :(
<BluesKaj> it's a hardware prob that 8.10 hasn't fixed yet due to the fact that they are using the HAL instead of a proper xorg.conf on the mouse and keyboard ...I have the same prob with my graphics card
<erry> so is it fixable?
<BluesKaj> I hope so
<erry> >:(
<erry> Ill prolly have to downgrade
<erry> right?
<OxDeadC0de> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404
<erry> 8sigh*
<erry> i spent 2 hours upgrading and now this
<BluesKaj> erry, everything seems generic in the xorg.conf file. I'm trying to find out if it's possible to even edit xorg.conf to get 3D and DRI working on my setup.
<erry> I wish 3D worked.
<OxDeadC0de> what graphics cards are you using?
<nemo> Hey folks, if anyone here uses the gnome art manager, I fixed a couple of issues I had with it
<nemo> attached the diffs to this bug:
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-art/+bug/108834
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 108834 in gnome-art "art manager closes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<erry> Ati radeon and it has never worked propelry in linux
<nemo> bug could probably use confirming, too
<erry> never. :(
<BluesKaj> google earth is one of my fav apps and it  just crashes
<erry> mine makes the screen blink
<erry> i wanna play a game
<OxDeadC0de> bleh, I hated radeons, stupid things never worked right in linux, that's y I use nvidia or intel now
<erry> i killed my windows lol
<erry> it was an accident.
<BluesKaj> I have ATI X200G onboard and worked just fine in 8.04/kde3
<nemo> OxDeadC0de: Radeon never worked for me in windows either
<nemo> OxDeadC0de: they never responded to bug reports, even ones with test code.
<erry> it works for me in windoes but
<erry> i killed windows
<erry> =D
<nemo> OxDeadC0de: We ended up ditching ATI for all our machines
<nemo> OxDeadC0de: was just impossible to develop for
<nemo> their OpenGL implementations were particularly sucky
<erry> i have nvidia in my desktop
<erry> but its an old desktop
<nemo> although they do do ok at Direct3d
<erry> from win2k time
<OxDeadC0de> new ones are probably okay, but the last radeon I had was igp 320m and it just sucked
<erry> would it work if i had wine there?
<nemo> OxDeadC0de: why does your name have an Ox instead of a 0x?  I find that very confusing.
<nemo> I keep wondering why tab complete isn't working
<OxDeadC0de> is it oh or zero? :P
<BluesKaj> well, i tried kbuntu live cd 8.04 on wifes new vista pc with nvidia graphics ...it sucks, couldn't proper res on the monitor
<OxDeadC0de> if it's oh it's because the irc server won't let me use zero
<nemo> use a different nick then? :)
 * nemo runs OxDeadC0de through the nickometre
<OxDeadC0de> but I like this one, was the funniest thing I ever saw in a debugger, don't know why
<OxDeadC0de> the code wasn't working, and the debugger said it was 0xdeadc0de in those addresses... I just thought that was funny
<aLeSD____> BluesKaj: hellpo
<aLeSD____> it's the gnome network manager
<aLeSD____> if I run dhcp clients with the network manager disabled it works
<aLeSD____> but if I active it
<aLeSD____> the connection is broken ..
<aLeSD____> and if I run the dhcp client by the console I have:
<aLeSD____> (sorry for the paste)
<aLeSD____> dhclient eth0
<aLeSD____> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 8229
<aLeSD____> killed old client process, removed PID file
<aLeSD____> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
<aLeSD____> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
<aLeSD____> All rights reserved.
<aLeSD____> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<aLeSD____> SIOCSIFADDR: No buffer space available
<aLeSD____> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:13:77:5d:3a:b5
<aLeSD____> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:13:77:5d:3a:b5
<aLeSD____> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<aLeSD____> DHCPREQUEST of 29.244.145.147 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<aLeSD____> send_packet: Message too long
<aLeSD____> DHCPREQUEST of 29.244.145.147 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<aLeSD____> send_packet: Message too long
<aLeSD____> ^C
<aLeSD____> so ... I have to
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<OxDeadC0de> pastebin or bugreport or forums anyone?
<mnemoc> aLeSD____: you could have used pastebin
<aLeSD____> disable the network manager
<aLeSD____> mnemoc .. I will
<aLeSD____> modprobe -r sky2
<aLeSD____> modprobe sky2
<aLeSD____> and then the dhcp client works ... but with the network manager disabled
<aLeSD____> that's all
<aLeSD____> I mean ... could I run the gnome network manager in a terminal with debug option on ?
<mnemoc> the network manager is a daemon
<nemo> aLeSD____: ... send pack - message too long
<nemo> aLeSD____: could you have an MTU issue?
<aLeSD____> mnemoc: well ... usually u can run a demon undemonized
<nemo> aLeSD____: like, you're using jumbo frames on one of the two ends?
<aLeSD____> nemo ... don't know ... but the problem sussists only when the network daemon do the yob
<aLeSD____> after I can't run an ifconfig .. look
<aLeSD____> mmm
<aLeSD____> well ... I haven't the log now
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. Question 1: Which part of the ubuntuforums.com can Ubuntu 8.10 testers post questions to?
<aLeSD____> :) ... and I won't lose connection
<krokodilerian> ok, I was stupid last night to upgrade to interpid and seems like that they killed xserver-xgl from it. My problem is that now when firefox loads a big page everything just stops for a while, as the X server is eating all the CPU possible and everything else is waiting (that wasn't happening with xgl). I'm using nvidia, compiz, x86_64 machine, any ideas ot should I open a bug in launchpad?
<aLeSD____> mnemoc: what's the name of the daemon ?
<BluesKaj> redwhitewaldo: here
<redwhitewaldo> Question 2: where can we submit a possible bug report
<krokodilerian> redwhitewaldo , bugs.launchpad.net
<redwhitewaldo> BluesKaj: no, i meant on ubuntuforums.com
<joaopinto> redwhitewaldo, launchpad.net
<redwhitewaldo> krokodilerian: joaopinto thank you 2.
<victim[v]> I've just reinstalled 8.10 RC and I still cannot change my screen resolution from 640 * 480, I have an Nvidia FX5200 and the 173 drivers active
<aLeSD____> ok NetworkManager
<victim[v]> what can I do?
<BluesKaj> lotsa graphics troubles with 8.10RC ...there's vitually no options in the xorg.conf
<krokodilerian> victim[v] , have you tried using the nvidia-settings shit
<redwhitewaldo> to submit ubuntu 8.10 bugs, should the "distribution" field in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug be "ubuntu"? I don't see any specific version of ubuntu. thanks.
<mnemoc> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<BluesKaj> too late for me too victim[v], I'm using ATI
<krokodilerian> victim[v] , otherwise, from what I remember, once i had to remove all the "modes" from the xorg.conf and it detected the resolution and worked
 * mnemoc is using ATI (Radeon Mobility X1400) with the open source radeon driver and works like a charm
<krokodilerian> otherwise if there were modes, it tended to bad thigs...
<mnemoc> krokodilerian: same here, regenerating a default xorg.conf gave me the resolution I wanted
<aLeSD_____> ok
<aLeSD_____> hello
<aLeSD_____> I have the log of NetworkManager
<krokodilerian> mnemoc , btw, are you using compiz/ibex?
<mnemoc> krokodilerian: yes
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. i can't submit a bug report for "skype" under ubunu ditrubution. it says "There is no package name 'skype' published in Ubuntu"
<mnemoc> krokodilerian: but only for transparencies
<mnemoc> redwhitewaldo: skype is not free software
<Owe1> what is the encryption strength of the private folder in ll
<krokodilerian> mnemoc , so ok, when you load something big in firefox, does everythin stop for a while and the X server go to 100% CPU, or that has never happened with you?
<redwhitewaldo> mnemoc: yes, but i would like to submit a bug to ubuntu team
<BluesKaj> mnemoc: well, that site doesn't apply to 8.10RC , if you wanna take alook
<aLeSD_____> nemo: http://pastebin.com/m1a3d77bc
<aLeSD_____> what do u think ?
<mnemoc> krokodilerian: I have similar issues, but I blame flash
<joaopinto> redwhitewaldo, you can't file a bug report for a software which can't be included on the repositories
<nemo> aLeSD_____: no clue
<nemo> sorry
<aLeSD_____> nemo do u know whois working on NetworkManager ?
<krokodilerian> mnemoc , if you feel like it, can you run 'vmstat 1' in a window, and try to open http://swamp.ludost.net ? it's plain html, but a lot of it
<mnemoc> BluesKaj: I doubt there are nvidia proprietary drivers for xorg 7.4 yet
<aLeSD_____> or where I can find who is working on it
<aLeSD_____> ?
<krokodilerian> when I do that, even the fucking clock freezes
<nemo> aLeSD_____: anything in dmesg ?
<krokodilerian> i want to know if it's an nvidia issue or compiz's fault...
<redwhitewaldo> so what can i do if i think i've found a bug with skype's relationship with ubuntu?
<nemo> aLeSD_____: nope.  file a bug I guess
<nemo> aLeSD_____: and I suppose search for other people with similar errors.
<krokodilerian> redwhitewaldo , probably talk to skype
<mnemoc> krokodilerian: I see nothing special when openning it
<aLeSD_____> nemo: the debug in dmesg it's the same more or less
<redwhitewaldo> krokodilerian: ok. i've sent them a ticket
<krokodilerian> mnemoc , did the 'us' column change ? to something bigger, e.g. some 20-30% more
<redwhitewaldo> maybe i should downgrade back to 8.04
<redwhitewaldo> i think 8.10 is heavier, anyway.
<krokodilerian> mnemoc , but well, if you terminal didn't stop updating for a few seconds, then the issue might really be with the nvidia crap
<mnemoc> krokodilerian: no stop, but I have two cores
<krokodilerian> mnemoc , me too,the problem is that the X server gets the maximum on one core to process something and stops responding
<redwhitewaldo> if i install a package that is "static", does that mean that the program is more likely to work? what does "static" mean? Is it preferred to get static packages?
<krokodilerian> redwhitewaldo , it means that it doesn't use external libraries. it will be bigger, will probably look different (if it's something GUI related) and is not generally recommended
<mnemoc> redwhitewaldo: static means it's not dynamic
<joaopinto> redwhitewaldo, it means it was statically linked, it does not depend on the OS libraries, the libraries code was included on the  binary
<krokodilerian> but if nothing else works, this is an option...
<joaopinto> skype is working fine on me, with the regular (dynamic) .deb package
<redwhitewaldo> joaopinto: then why did skype stop working for me when i moved from 8.04 to 8.10. Boohoo.
<redwhitewaldo> 8-(
<redwhitewaldo> this is sad.
<redwhitewaldo> i need skype for making regular calls
<joaopinto> well, try the static version
<redwhitewaldo> where's the static skype for ibex?
<krokodilerian> redwhitewaldo , the static version should be the same for all linux distributions
<joaopinto> redwhitewaldo, static builds are not distro specific, they are generic, you only have one static version to download
<nemo> joaopinto: wellll
<BUGabundo_work> redwhitewaldo: they have a copy on their site
<nemo> even the static build has *some* external dependancies.
<nemo> I think
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: on whose site? skype?
<BUGabundo_work> but there is an apt on the medibuntu reps
<BUGabundo_work> that offers a 64 bit version
<redwhitewaldo> i need 32 bit version, because i'm running 32 bit ubuntu 8.10
<BUGabundo_work> why don't you use medibuntu reps?
<BUGabundo_work> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<BUGabundo_work> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/skype.html
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, why should he violate copyright for something he can get from the site :P ?
<BUGabundo_work> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/skype-static.html
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: ty!
<BUGabundo_work> because this one keeps uptodate
<BUGabundo_work> why is it a violation ???
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, because the skype license does not allow distribution by 3rd parties :) ?
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: o gouky andava a tras de ti no #ubuntu-pt
<BUGabundo_work> then I don't know
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: i have installed that deb already. i'm looking for STATIC skype
<BUGabundo_work> but its there and its working fine
<joaopinto> the .deb from the site is working fine also here, just not for redwhitewaldo :P
<BUGabundo_work> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/skype-static.html
<BUGabundo_work> STATIC version !!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<_Enchained> hi all
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: thank you!!! 8-)
<redwhitewaldo> should i just dbl click the i386? shouldn't i get the deb via apt or terminal?
<_Enchained> I'd like to install vlc < 0.9.x
<redwhitewaldo> or is it the same?
<_Enchained> How can I do this ?
<BUGabundo_work> I keep having a hard time finding the 64bits version of skype on the official website
<BUGabundo_work> no redwhitewaldo
<BUGabundo_work> you better install the mediabuntu repos
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: yes, i'm installing http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/s/skype/skype-static_2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4_i386.deb
<BUGabundo_work> _Enchained: which version are you using of Ubuntu?
<BUGabundo_work> no redwhitewaldo
<lubosz> my suspend icon is not avalable in the "Shut down the computer" menu from gnome panel. i have ubuntu studio icon theme. is this normal?
<_Enchained> interpid BUGabundo_work
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: no what?
<_Enchained> In interpid, there is vlc 0.9.4
<BUGabundo_work> redwhitewaldo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<redwhitewaldo> huh? isn't http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/s/skype/skype-static_2.0.0.72-0medibuntu4_i386.deb MEDIBUNTU stuff?
<_Enchained> and I want to "downgrade" it to 0.8.6
<BUGabundo_work> _Enchained: and why do you want an older version?
<redwhitewaldo> i'm confused?
<BUGabundo_work> redwhitewaldo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BUGabundo_work> please see how to had the repos
<BUGabundo_work> _Enchained: and why do you want an older version?
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: i've already added the medibuntu repo
<redwhitewaldo> and the gpg key
<_Enchained> Because I use a software for watching movies and listening music on my TV and it's not campatible with VLC 0.9.x
<BUGabundo_work> redwhitewaldo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install skype
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work:  i already installed skype and it's not working for me. that's why i'm wanting to try skype-static.
<BUGabundo_work> _Enchained: then you need to file a bug on LP and also talk to VLC developers
<BUGabundo_work> redwhitewaldo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install skype-static then !!!! lol
<redwhitewaldo> BUGabundo_work: ok.
<redwhitewaldo> thanks. i'm a newbie
<redwhitewaldo> computers = aagh
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<_Enchained> In fact, it's the other software I use developpers I should contact..
<BUGabundo_work> _Enchained: its going to be hard to use older version
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, the problem seems to be with the software he is using, not with VLC
<BUGabundo_work> I see
<_Enchained> There are a lot of changes inside VLC beetween 0.8.6 and 0.9.4
<BUGabundo_work> ok talk to them then
<BUGabundo_work> I guess you can get an older deb and "fix" for now
<joaopinto> that is likely to break your system
<joaopinto> because vlc provides libraries used by other multimedia apps
<BUGabundo_work> humm not for VLC
<joaopinto> are you sure :P ?
<BUGabundo_work> AFK
<_Enchained> I try to compil older version but there are a lot of dependencies for configure...
 * BUGabundo_work same MOTO always: backup backup backup backup backup backup backup 
<myk_robinson> hey guys. New to Gnome, what application do you use to rip CDs?
<nemo> myk_robinson: soundjuicer seems popular
 * nemo doesn't do much ripping
<redwhitewaldo> one day, one day., i hope ubuntu will be userfriendly and bugfree.
<_Enchained> myk_robinson: audio CD to mp3 for example ?
<redwhitewaldo> and easy for my grandma to use. 8-)
<nemo> redwhitewaldo: I think for any OS to achieve that goal you have to strictly control all inputs, all outputs and offer a tiny set of functionality
<redwhitewaldo> nemo: i guess you're right.
<nemo> redwhitewaldo: mobile phones or mini PCs are probably your best bet
<myk_robinson> _Enchained: yes
<nemo> redwhitewaldo: even OSX which controls the HW is not userfriendly and bug free
<_Enchained> myk_robinson: sound-juicer
<nemo> I should know :(
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<myk_robinson> thank you.
<redwhitewaldo> nemo:  i have an eeepc.... i put debianneeepc on it
<antoranz> Look, I want compiz to use a random effect for minimization of windows
<myk_robinson> looks like that is not installed by default
<_Enchained> and install lame for mp3 support (by feault it extract to ogg format)
<antoranz> but it doesn't work
<myk_robinson> will apt-get
<nemo> antoranz: WFM
<redwhitewaldo> and my mic on that is not working (for now).
<_Enchained> by default*
<antoranz> nemo, what's that?
<redwhitewaldo> antoranz: Wednesday Friday Monday. 8-)
<nemo> antoranz: Works For Me :-p
<myk_robinson> my usual topic... anyone having luck with Intel 3945abg?
<_Enchained> sound-juicer was installed OTB in prvious Ubuntu. Why they removed it ? :/
<antoranz> well... that relieves me a whole lot. :-P
<nemo> antoranz: well, did you set it up correctly?
<nemo> antoranz: CCSM->Animations->Minimise Effect
<redwhitewaldo> i've just installed skype-static from medibuntu repo. now when i type skype-static, terminal says "command not found."
<nemo> antoranz: then set it to random, and check off the ones you want in the pool
<antoranz> sure... I set it up there
<nemo> works just fine
<nemo> antoranz: did you enable the pool anims? :-p
<antoranz> fuck, I'm so stupid
<myk_robinson> _Enchained: thanks again, this looks much nicer and easier to configure than Grip
<antoranz> no animations are selected.
<myk_robinson> hopefully it works faster than KAudioCreator
<_Enchained> myk_robinson: You just have to install lame library to extract to mp3 format if you want it.
<antoranz> still nothing. hell!
<redwhitewaldo> Hi, Guys. Good news skype-static now loads up in my ubuntu 8.10. Yahoo!!!
<redwhitewaldo> thanks folks
<redwhitewaldo> i usually use non-static files, but i  won't complain with a working static package!
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<redwhitewaldo> now i don't need to downgrade back to 8.04
<graingert> myk_robinson: my wireless card works fine
<graingert> myk_robinson: same with my freinds
<myk_robinson> graingert: been having issues with mine dropping the connection and making the touchpad lose sync for a few seconds
<graingert> myk_robinson: !
<myk_robinson> i have installed the Intel drivers and get random results
<graingert> myk_robinson: my touchpad loses sync....
<graingert> myk_robinson: I just thought it was carp
<myk_robinson> using my USB Belkin, i have no issues at all
<myk_robinson> no, if you connect by another means and rmmod iwl3945, the touchpadsync issue stops.
<myk_robinson> i ordered an Atheros 5007 mini pcie to install in my laptop, tired of fighting and using a 3 inch long USB stick
<graingert> myk_robinson: strange it doesn't happen often...
<graingert> myk_robinson: it happens all the time if I plug it into a certian power socket at college!
<myk_robinson> graingert: you are probably dropping connection too, it usually reconnects, though, and it is a silent drop. NM never shows the connection is lost, just seems like the connection is really slow all of a sudden, then kicks back in. dmesg shows it dropped, tough
<myk_robinson> like a firmware error of some sort, follwed by an error about mouse losing sync
<evan_> hey is my video cardbroken?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/63625/ see Screen 1
<graingert> myk_robinson: my network seems fine though....
<graingert> myk_robinson: never drops or goes slow (unless I torrent hehe)
<myk_robinson> hmm
<myk_robinson> lucky you :)  Seems that there are a lot of random results with that chip. Lots of people report issues, but lots of people report none
<myk_robinson> been working with a dev at Intel and another at Redhat to resolve some issues but each daily build of the driver seems to produce a new issue
<myk_robinson> todays build would not even allow me to connect at all. Funny thing is, it was working fine in Hardy with the compat-wireless driver
<victim[v]> thanks for your help with fixing the resolution problems with a Nvidia FX5200 and a fresh install of 8.10 RC. I did "sudo nvidia-xconfig" at the terminal and then restarted the PC, which gave me a resolution of 1280 by 1024, I found this out with Nvidia X Server settings. BUT, when I opened System Settings and clicked on the Display icon, the screen immediately changed to 640 by 480.
<myk_robinson> my Atheros should be in today, though :)
<victim[v]> I can select 1024 by 768 in the drop down, but when I restart it is 640 by 480 again
<amortvigil> hey is my video card broken?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/63625/ see Screen 1...
<redwhitewaldo> to those who have skype installed, can you post a screenshot of your main skype window, please? i want to see how my static-skype compares
<danbh_intrepid> redwhitewaldo: well, Ive had both installed at different times.  They look the same IIRC
<redwhitewaldo> danbh_intrepid: ok.
<WelshDragon> Isn't that because they are the same? :s
<nemo> WelshDragon: welll, theoretically they'd be using different versions of Qt
<nemo> WelshDragon: I could envision some interface differences
<nemo> even if the function hooks stayed the same
<WelshDragon> ah ok
<nemo> s/interface/user interface/
<bsnider> my every effort to print anything is failing miserably
<redwhitewaldo> danbh_intrepid: does your     skype look  this: http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/4861/screenshotmmmmskypeox2.png ?
<danbh_intrepid> redwhitewaldo: Im running the skype-static-oss
<redwhitewaldo> danbh_intrepid: from medibuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> yeah
<redwhitewaldo> ok. me too
<danbh_intrepid> so, I think we are running hte same thing
<danbh_intrepid> and yes, it looks just like that
<supermaku> anyone have problems with ibex and nvidia graphics card?  I was running ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop with a nvidia geoforce 400 and it was using the nvidia proprietary drivers, but now that I've upgraded to ibex, it's not looking for or using them anymore.  My resolution is fine on my laptop, but when I plugin an external LCD projector the screen is all garbled with little boxes. Anyone seen this?
<danbh_intrepid> supermaku: see /topic
<BluesKaj> supermaku:  there's very few nvidia cards supported in 8.10 ibex
<BUGabundo_work> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<supermaku> blueskaj: yeah. I manually installed nvidia settings and my resolution locally on my laptop was not high at all, so I dropped those packages and went back to the default 8.10.  THe laptop screen resolution is perfect, just no lcd function.  The lcd projects my bios, the ubuntu loading logo, but once it actually kicks in to the user login it is unreadable, like a bunch of ASCII flourescent characters all over the screen.
<BluesKaj> supermaku:  that's cuz the X window isn't loading properly into your video output
<supermaku> yeah, i'm hoping some will be fixed after the 30th.
<chad> Has anyone been able to get VPN working from network-manager ?
<BUGabundo_work> nope chad
<BUGabundo_work> let me get you the LP id for it
<chad> BUGabundo_work: so its everyone then ?
<chad> thank you
<graingert> will the ibex gdm include a composited face browser?
<graingert> or where can I find out if it will
<czajkowski> how are people finding the new release?
<graingert> I found it at ttp://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc czajkowski
<czajkowski> graingert: sorry, I meant, how are you finding the new release, nice? things work ?
<graingert> czajkowski: I know :-p
<vbabiy> hey does any one have issues with notification icons using Nvidia 177
<czajkowski> any problems, big things to overcome to get it to just work
<graingert> czajkowski: try in a virtualbox vm
<graingert> czajkowski: to see if you like it
<graingert> czajkowski: otherwise seems fine
<graingert> czajkowski: or try a liveseedy
<czajkowski> graingert: I'll upgrade tonight
<czajkowski> just wondered
<graingert> czajkowski: wait till the 30th
<czajkowski> graingert: well I'm hosting a release party then so want to have things set up for then
<BUGabundo_work> chad sorry for the delay: bug 259168
<graingert> czajkowski: k00l
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259168 in network-manager-pptp "Network Manager unable to connect to PPTP VPN" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259168
<czajkowski> graingert: yup, should be fun
<BUGabundo_work> czajkowski: you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> BUGabundo_work: oh joy and I just installed compiz and it's soo pretty
<chad> BUGabundo_work: hey sorry about that my network connection is sometimes flakey in 8.10
<chad> BUGabundo_work: did you happen to find the lp site ?
<BUGabundo_work> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo_work> I did, and I told you
<BUGabundo_work> "chad sorry for the delay: bug 259168"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259168 in network-manager-pptp "Network Manager unable to connect to PPTP VPN" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259168
<ArShAm> hi all
<chad> BUGabundo_work: no .. sorry i got dc there
<chad> BUGabundo_work: np thanks
<ArShAm> I am the one who had problems after upgrading to intrepid from alternate CD
<ArShAm> I cam to inform you the problem was the nvidia driver
<zniavre> !Ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Cypher> All righty... I just got Intrepid Ibex last night on my i386, and when I used eNVy to get a driver for my NVidia Geforce, it seems to have broken X11.Anyone else had this happen?
<ArShAm> Cypher, I have had it and solved it
<ArShAm> wait I'm on the phne
<ArShAm> phone*
<Cypher> ArShAm: I can wait. =P Nice to know someone knows how to do this stuff though.
<darkphader> how to use aptitude to install a package w/o it's dependencies ??
<ArShAm> ok
<joaopinto> darkphader, you can't install a package w/o it's dependencies, that would give you a broken install
<ArShAm> Cypher, I just solved it
<darkphader> joaopinto: not really
<ArShAm> you need the kernel restricted modules to be installed
<dug_> darkphader: maybe try -f for force
<Cypher> Kernel restriccted modules... lemme get a piece of paper
<darkphader> i think force just eliminates prompts
<ArShAm> and install nvidia-177-modalias package
<Daekdroom> How to make udev do not modprobe a module? blacklisting it didn't work.
<dug_> darkphader: see this thread if it helps, i didn't read all the way thru it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127174
<ArShAm> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cypher> Back
<joaopinto> darkphader, what are you trying to install ?
<Cypher> ... phone
<Cypher> Wow
<ArShAm> why wow?
<darkphader> i want to instal tftpd-hpa and the pacake manager wantes to install xinetd with it
<darkphader> it can use xinetd
<darkphader> but it can also run on it's own
<darkphader> as i've done it on many systems
<ed0n0n> i have ubuntu 8.10 and when moving (drag & drop) files with nautilus, it closes the nautilus window and after opens users home dir. Same happens since upgrade in another computer. Do you know why this happens?
<Cypher> Ok
<Cypher> ArShAm, what's the commands I do again?
<joaopinto> darkphader, you can use equivs
<ArShAm> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Cypher> K...
<ArShAm> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<joaopinto> darkphader, sudo apt-get install equivs
<ArShAm> and
<fiXXXerMet> how can I upgrade my ubuntu 8.04.1 server install to 8.10?  I don't have / want X installed, so update-manager won't do
<ArShAm> then : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daekdroom> fiXXXerMet: use update-manager-core package
<ArShAm> that will flush your X configuration file
<darkphader> equivs has a ton of deps!!
<Cypher> Ok then
<joaopinto> darkphader, equivs allows to "fake" dependencies
<Cypher> Thankee sir!
<darkphader> even exim !!
<ArShAm> apt-get install nvidia-177-modaliases
<darkphader> absurd
<fiXXXerMet> Daekdroom: How do I use it?  That package is already installed.
<joaopinto> fiXXXerMet, you have the "do-release-upgrade" which is the command line equivalent
<fiXXXerMet> oh, I see
<darkphader> there was something else i ran across with the exim dep that was totally unnecessary
<fiXXXerMet> joaopinto: Seems to be working.  Thank you.
<nemo> anyone here have any idea why like half or two-thirds of my icon themes no longer seem to work properly?
<nemo> they all seem to no longer render folder icons
<nemo> other icons, curiously, work fine
<nemo> For example. Dropline Neu! works, Dropline Neu and Dropline Nuovo, don't.
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, how can I upgrade my installation (hardy heron) to intrepid from cdrom ?
<Alcapond> Hi - I just graded up to kubuntu 8.10 rc (from 8.4, KDE4) - now I lost most of my icons (just stupid icons are shown at most places), and my kontact only has old mails, and looks very kde3ish... Any help on these issues?
<nemo> jaysonsantos: you doing it from CDROM to save network bandwidth?
<nemo> jaysonsantos: you have a slow connection?
<jaysonsantos> nemo, Yes
<nemo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-7311a7de9fdf1ca310c6937460c0a9d33f54279d
<jaysonsantos> nemo, The problem is: I can't find that cdromupgrade in cdrom root
<nemo> hm. I don't have an 8.10 image
 * nemo checks his 8.04 image
<jaysonsantos> nemo, Here iso contents http://pastebin.com/m76811fef
<nemo> oh. of course
<nemo> hm. or not.
<nemo> jaysonsantos: those upgrade instructions are a little ambiguous
<nemo> jaysonsantos: from the path though, it implies to me you boot off of the upgrade CD
<nemo> jaysonsantos: I think /cdrom is a path you get when you're booted off the CD
<nemo> jaysonsantos: now *why* it doesn't say that in step 2....
 * nemo boots off his 8.04 image to check (yay virtualbox)
<jaysonsantos> nemo, Do I need boot from cdrom ? That instructions says I only need put cdrom on my drive
<nemo> I think so
<nemo> and I agree. they are ambiguous
<jaysonsantos> nemo, Ok thank you, i will try that.
<petererer> hmm, i wonder if amsynth works now
<Daekdroom> How to make udev do not modprobe a module? blacklisting it on modprobe didn't work.
<nemo> Daekdroom: um. you were here a couple of days ago weren't you?
<nemo> Daekdroom: and didn't you discover you had a typo in your blacklist?
<Daekdroom> Yes
<nemo> like, _ vs - ?
<Daekdroom> I didn't. Apparently someone typo'd on launchpad.
<evan_> hey does nv driver work with geforce 8200? and does this still work with radeon: "xmodule=fbdev"  ??
<Daekdroom> Anyway. To make sure, I blacklisted with - and with _, it didn't work
<evan_> if not, is there any way? or driver in wich i can get them to work?
<nemo> Daekdroom: wonder if alsa is loading the module
<Daekdroom> nemo: Well. The boot hangs at udev. Not sure how it works
<Daekdroom> But it just came in my mind that I should see if udev has a blacklist itself.
<Alcapond> Can anyone help? After Updateing my Icons are totaly messed up - in all KDE4 apps
<nemo> Daekdroom: looks like udev does do a modprobe
<nemo> Daekdroom: but, if it does that for one on the blacklist, surely you should be ok
<Daekdroom> Of course it does.
<Daekdroom> If it didn't, I'dnt get a modprobe traceback xD
<Daekdroom> Well.
<nemo> Daekdroom: heh. I only have a passing familiarity with udev - for all I knew, the probing occurred earlier :)
<nemo> Daekdroom: looks like the modprobe manpage is pretty explicit
<nemo>        -b --use-blacklist
<nemo>                  This option causes modprobe to apply the  blacklist  commands
<nemo>                  in  the  configuration file (if any) to module names as well.
<nemo>                  It is usually used by udev(7).
<nemo> sorry. 4 lines is a little excessive
<Daekdroom> I'm not very sure it was that module. Could have been another. modprobe crashes, I get a few more outputs about saa7134 and then boot hangs.
<nemo> Daekdroom: interesting, I see no evidence of a reference to -b anything in the udev rules
<nemo> oh. there is a -b
<nemo> Daekdroom: alrighty. should all work fine then :)
<nemo> Daekdroom: say, do you have an /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<Daekdroom> No
<Daekdroom> I have an /etc/modprobe.d/blacklits
<Daekdroom> *blacklist
<nemo> ah. good, 'cause modprobe said it would use that preferentially over the .d
<nemo> which would be bad
<Daekdroom> The worst is that I'm getting used to Vista again :/
<nemo> heh
<nemo> never had vista to get used to
<nemo> don't plan to either
<Daekdroom> It's not that bad. It's just.. a little heavy.
<nemo> Daekdroom: if you say so, I've performed 3 Vista to XP upgrades for friends though
<nemo> at their request
<nemo> I always made it an XP/Ubuntu machine
<Alcapond> Can anyone help? After Updateing to kubuntu 8.10 my Icons are totaly messed up - in all KDE4 apps (before I had 8.4 / KDE4 remix)
<frybye>  Hi - in connection with the crossover free download today - one gets a "install-crossover*.sh" shell script - what do i need to do with it...??
<bazhang> frybye, chmod +x filename.sh
<bazhang> then sudo -i ./filename.sh
<frybye> and what then please??
<frybye> ok - thanks...
<graingert> crossover is free?
<dulak> today only
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> today only: lame duck special
<graingert> lame duck?
<frybye> it says:-  -bash: ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh: No such file or directory
<mnemoc> graingert: bush :p
<bazhang> frybye, you need to get to the desktop after sudo -i
<frybye> i am already at the desktop...#
<bazhang> try ls
<graingert> what did bush do?
<nemo> Daekdroom: anyway, why not just stay on Hardy until this issue is resolved?
<darkphader> joaopinto: -R solved my problem - appears the xinetd wasn't a hard dep
<mnemoc> graingert: the answer to that is way too Off Topic
<Daekdroom> nemo: Too lazy to reinstall 8.04, get my USB modem working and set it up fine all again.
<graingert> mnemoc: sorry I am a uker, so I don't know
<frybye> right I do ls and the file is listed.. in green print in fact...
<graingert> mnemoc: url me to the news?
<mnemoc> graingert: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lame_duck_(politics)
<frybye> bazhang: so what am i doing wrong pal???
<mnemoc> graingert: http://lameduck.codeweavers.com/free/
<bazhang> frybye, from that message you either are not in the right directory or you dont have the name correctly
<nemo> Daekdroom: you know, there's one easy way to do a blacklist
<nemo> Daekdroom: erase the damn module :D
<nemo> Daekdroom: and any that have that evil string in it
<bazhang> frybye, I suspect the former
<eternal_p> good for them, btw (crossover)
<nemo> Daekdroom: or move 'em to some disabled directory
<frybye> bazhang: don't get me wrong now - but isn't ./filename.. to run a p r o g r a m m e not a script or..
<Daekdroom> nemo: Erase the module? Checked. Anything that has the evil string in it. Unchecked. Make sure to do that everytime I upadte a kernel, impossible >.>
<bazhang> frybye, did you chmod +x it?
<frybye> I am at tilde/Desktop
<mnemoc> frybye: that script includes an encoded copy of the tarball to be installed
<frybye> yes...
<nemo> Daekdroom: meh. doing it everytime you update kernel isn't that horrible. would be a oneline shell script
<nemo> Daekdroom: would be interesting to see if that solves things though
<frybye> I suspect that that is indicated by it being green or..?
<nemo> if it doesn't, you know your problem lies elsewhere
<Daekdroom> nemo: I'm not sure I deleted the module anyway. The module folder is a big mess.
<frybye> mnemoc: so what do i have to do to deal with that...
<nemo> Daekdroom: what's the module name again?
<Daekdroom> nemo: saa7134 and saa7134-alsa
<marcoaesis> i have atheros 24xx wireless integrated on my compaq cq60...with ubuntu 8.10 works ?
<frybye> mnemoc: the scripts are very small - cant be much in them at all I guess.. except a few commands I suspect or..?
<mnemoc> frybye: 26M	install-crossover-pro-demo-7.1.0.sh
<mnemoc> frybye: If yours is smaller, it's probably incomplete
<nemo> Daekdroom: udo find /lib/modules -name "saa7134*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<nemo> er. sudo
<Daekdroom> nemo: Isn't that a little.. er.. risky?
<nemo> Why? :)
<frybye> yeah it is 26M - just I have a fast dsl and hardly noticed the d-load..
<marcoaesis> any ideas for my atheros 24xxx wireless card ?
<joaopinto> because you are not supposed to remove files installed by packages, manually...
<Daekdroom> nemo: and I just noticed why I couldn't find it using find xD
<nemo> joaopinto: we are aware of that
<Daekdroom> nemo: I'll write down that syntax
<mnemoc> frybye: then, as you were told, chmod +x it and run it with sudo
<dug_> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<joaopinto> nemo, so don't ask why ;)
<nemo> joaopinto: that's not a risk though
<frybye> mnemoc: ok I will try it again...
<jlintz> anyone have any problems with the hamster-applet for time tracking?
<nemo> frankly, only thing I can imagine Daekdroom is concerned about is maybe that find wiping all of /lib/modules for some reason
<nemo> and I didn't put a recursive in there or anything :)
<jlintz> i thought it was coming included but do not see it in the list of applets, and installing the package does not yield it showing up in the list of applets
<mnemoc> dug_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver
<Daekdroom> lol
<dug_> anyone get spearhead/medal of honor working in wine?
<dug_> that's the only reason i boot up to windows now and then :)
<frybye> mnemoc: and sudo -i is the right command - yeah??
<nemo> dug_: have you checked the wine app db? :-p
<Daekdroom> Look on wine APPdb
<nemo> dug_: also, if you're a hard core wine user, hopefully you added the wine channel to your sources list
<frybye> like - cos it wont have worked for -some- reason I geuss...
<nemo> dug_: 'cause a lot of stuff works way better in wine 1.1.6
<mnemoc> frybye: sudo -i <command>
<dug_> thanks
<frybye> sorry - I am a bit lost here ..
<frybye> you mean put the ./filename.sh into < >
<frybye> the "<" and ">" actually have to be in the console command or...?
<mnemoc> frybye: sudo -i ./filename.sh
<frybye> that is what I did 10 mins ago... i will do again.. hang on...
<mnemoc> frybye: sorry, remove the -i
<frybye> here...http://paste.ubuntu.com/63662/
<frybye> mnemoc: ok - I try that...
<mnemoc> -i changes dir, so you would need to pass $PWD/filename.sh
<mnemoc> (absolute path)
<frybye> it said:- '/home/ron' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed.
<frybye> and :- If installing as root, you may need to log in as root, use 'su -' or 'sudo -H'
<mnemoc> frybye: then use -i and the absolute path
<joaopinto> mnemoc, sudo sh filename.sh
<joaopinto> ops, frybye
<frybye> so it is sudo sh filname.sh .. right???
<mnemoc> that wont help
<joaopinto> it it's an sh file, it will work just fine
<frybye> when you say - absolute path - you mean like /home/user/Desktop etc etc.. yeah???
<mnemoc> joaopinto: he already chmod +x it and got that message about the ownership of $HOME
<joaopinto> ah ok, it's using the login user credential
<mnemoc> i haven't installed it, but it seems to want to be installed as luser and not as root
<frybye> this thing with "   sudo -H  " wont do it??
<mnemoc> frybye: try ;-)
<nemo> hm
<frybye> yep that did it... but I just realized I need to wait for the serial number to come by email in the comming days first...
<nemo> I answered jaysonsantos badly. I feel bad :(
<frybye> but that did it - brought up a "windows-looking" install window etc..
<frybye> at least i know what I need to do when the ser. numbers are here.. thanks a load guys...
<mnemoc> frybye: yw
<DivineDelirium> hi
<DivineDelirium> i've got a problem with wireless in intrepis
<DivineDelirium> wireless is recognise in ifconfig
<DivineDelirium> but i can't connect to this
<DivineDelirium> there is a tool for look wireless?
<DivineDelirium> toc toc
<DivineDelirium> please
<DivineDelirium> mmhhrr
<Alcapond> Can anyone help? After Updateing to Kubuntu 8.10 my Icons are totaly messed up - in all KDE4 apps (before I had 8.4 / KDE4 remix)
<nemo> DivineDelirium: are you using gnome?
<DivineDelirium> yes namo
<DivineDelirium> nemo
<nemo> DivineDelirium: in System->Administration->Network Tools is your wireless set to "roamin" ?
<nemo> roaming
<DivineDelirium> wait..
<DivineDelirium> there isn't wireless voice
<DivineDelirium> only loopback and ethernet
<nemo> DivineDelirium: you don't have a kill switch do you?
<DivineDelirium> i don't know
<nemo> DivineDelirium: do you know your way around a command line?
<DivineDelirium> speak like i am a child, im italian my english isn't good
<nemo> DivineDelirium: how's your french? :)
<DivineDelirium> is better english
<nemo> DivineDelirium: do you know how to use a command prompt?
<DivineDelirium> yes
<nemo> dmesg | grep -i "kill switch"
<DivineDelirium> say me warh i must to write into the shell
<nemo> run that
<itsatrick> Hey, I'm having some trouble mounting audio CD's in Ibex.  No matter what disk I put in, I get a "wrong fs type" error.  The disk is /dev/scd0 and I'm mounting it on /media/cdrom0.  Before it prints out the "bad fs type," I get a long list of "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, secor ####"  (after I type sudo mount /dev/scd0)
<DivineDelirium> ok nemo i run that
<nemo> DivineDelirium: did it return anything?
<DivineDelirium> no
<nemo> alrighty. so much for that theory.
<DivineDelirium> ah?
<nemo> DivineDelirium: so, when you say you see it in ifconfig ... it is there, but down?
<itsatrick> In /etc/fstab, I have /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec    0       0
<nemo> DivineDelirium: do you mind dumping your entire dmesg and uploading it to a pastebin?
<itsatrick> Anyone else having trouble?
<nemo> DivineDelirium: something like  dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt
<dulak> or install pastebinit and dmesg | pastebinit
<DivineDelirium> !pastebin
<nemo> dulak: heh
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nemo> or that
<void^> itsatrick: audio cds don't have filesystems
<nemo> void^: aye. shouldn't be able to mount them at all
<DivineDelirium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63677/ nemo
<nemo> DivineDelirium: lol.
<nemo> DivineDelirium: was wanting more a pastebin of the dmesg output :-p
<DivineDelirium> i don't undertand.. :)
<nemo> 12:48 < nemo> DivineDelirium: something like  dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt
<nemo> 12:49 < dulak> or install pastebinit and dmesg | pastebinit
<DivineDelirium> aahh
<nemo> DivineDelirium: I'd like to read everything, so I can see if your computer is having wireless problems
<nemo> DivineDelirium: also, it'll tell me what eth0 is
<nemo> (I doubt it is your wireless)
<itsatrick> void^: How do I mount an audio cd and play it, though?
<td123> void^: what about cdfs?
<itsatrick> Do I need to wait 'til Thursday for Ibex to completely work?
<itsatrick> cdfs?
<etnoy> cdfs != audiocd
<etnoy> afaik
<dulak> itsatrick: audio cds aren't mounted, the cd drive itself plays them
<etnoy> you need something like sound-juicer to play audio cds
<DivineDelirium> i'm imploding
<etnoy> if you need to rip cd tracks, sound-juicer can be used as well
<td123> DivineDelirium: time to hit the gym
<itsatrick> Hm...now it works.
<DivineDelirium> hehe
<chairman> platius r u here/
<itsatrick> I wasn't able to do this before. :(
<DivineDelirium> wicd nemo?
<chairman> i'm still having a problem getting the adobe flash. i got it installed but nothing happened on the web page
<itsatrick> Thanks.
<etnoy> chairman: you restarted firefox?
<etnoy> what does about:plugins say?
<nemo> chairman: how did you install it? using package manager I hope?
<chairman> using adept packager
<Nece228> does ubuntu 8.10 removed problem with flash?
<etnoy> Nece228: what problems?
<Nece228> ff uses a lot of cpu when watching youtube or playing flash games
<etnoy> that would be a problem with the adobe flash player, not firefox
<nemo> etnoy: and his graphics acceleration, most likely
<etnoy> since flash is closed source, we have no way of improving it
<nemo> Nece228: say, do you have a cheap graphics card and are using flash?
<mnemoc> Nece228: it uses even more now :(
<nickwinl> adept isn't tht great a program go to adobe's web page directly and download it.
<Nece228> as i know ubuntu 8.10 should have flash 10
<WelshDragon> mnemoc, I've noticed an improvement with Flash 10
<mnemoc> WelshDragon: improvement as on eating your CPU faster?
<chairman> ok. i got it now thanks guys
<Nece228> nemo: my video card is super powerful: radeon 9600
<Nece228> mnemoc: bad bad :(
<WelshDragon> mnemoc, improvement as in it's using ~20% less CPU on average than Flash 9 used to.
<Cycom> neat
<Nece228> WelshDragon: thats a lie
<WelshDragon> =.=
<Nece228> WelshDragon: nothink is going faster than previous versions
<mnemoc> WelshDragon: you are blessed then
<Nece228> WelshDragon: flash 8 worked much faster than 9
<Nece228> WelshDragon: why flash 10 should be faster than 9?
<WelshDragon> Put it this way, When using Flash 9 i couldn't visit some sites without enabling AdBlock. With Flash 10..I can.
<nickwinl> download sysstat or scan /proc to really find out, ppl!
<Nece228> mnemoc: but in gutsy i didnt have these problems
<etnoy> flash 10 is newer, better, shinier than version 9 :)
<mnemoc> my daughters used their via c3 box (566Mhz, 512M) mostly only for gmail, pidgin and "panfu"... a flash game... it was pretty usable until I updated their box to 8.10 ... no it's unplayable
<mnemoc> now*
<Nece228> etnoy: flash 10 is fatter, lazier, bigger
<etnoy> :P
 * mnemoc shared Nece228 opinion
<mnemoc> shares*
<etnoy> well, adobe flash is crap and we all know about it
<nickwinl> and adobe keeps changing their server-side configs therefore the window controls are always different with each upgrade.
<mnemoc> sadly open source implementations are even worse :(
<Nece228> ive also heard big performance criticisms in photoshop cs4
<Nece228> in fact my machine is 3000+ 64 athlon so i dont think thats its old
<Nece228> because ubuntu works fast
<mnemoc> they clearly have a "pact" with HW manufacturers
<WelshDragon> Ubuntu works fast on a 200mhz laptop...
<WelshDragon> =P
<Nece228> i mean with gnome and all demons enabled
<Nece228> it also works fast with kde 4.1
<mnemoc> WelshDragon:  smoking?
<Nece228> also i bought that pc few months ago
<Nece228> and im not gonna to buy new one again
<WelshDragon> mnemoc, What?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mnemoc> Pici: :)
<WelshDragon> Does this channel close when for a short while once Intrepid is released?
<nemo> redirects
<WelshDragon> Until Jaunty Development starts?
<Pici> WelshDragon: Yes.
<Daemonik>  I were to encrypt the root filesystem of a laptop with a 3.4ghz Pentium 4, what would be the performance penalty?
<aleksandar_te> I have one question
<dfgas> how do i find out what alsa is using
<dfgas> i wish alsa would get fixed
<aleksandar_te> Will Intel 4500MHD be supported in 8.10 Final Release?
<Daemonik> aleksandar_te, It runs Compiz quite nicely, the version I was using about three weeks ago would freeze the machine though.
<Nece228> and remember
<Nece228> the dog is everythink
<Daemonik> aleksandar_te, I suggest running 8.10 release candidate.
<aleksandar_te> I tried 8.10 Beta, but there are no drivers
<aleksandar_te> I only see white screen
<aleksandar_te> I had to set VESA driver to get it working
<Daemonik> aleksandar_te, If you can find newer drivers from Xorg's repositories or intel's site, try building and using them.
<dxdemetriou> hi, where can I find the annoucements for release+1 that is decided the name using for the next release and what is the scope of the +1 release that starts after a few days of the current release?
<ubuntu__> Hello everybody
<ubuntu__> May I ask a question concerning ubuntu beta release?
<WelshDragon> !ask | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<td123> ubuntu__: it may have been fixed in the rc :P
<_deba_> I am not sure why but kvkbd is not displaying the selected language layout. any suggestion to fix it ?
<Darthfrog> *Can* the X configuration be altered manually anymore?  Xorg.conf seems pretty much a non-issue these days.
<Darthfrog> Or are we back to the days of waving a dead chicken at it?
<Daekdroom> It can, but most people won't need.
<Darthfrog> Daekdroom: Got a pointer for me to figure it out?  While most people won't need to, I want to know how to. :-)
<Alcapond> Can anyone help? After Updateing to Kubuntu 8.10 my Icons are totaly messed up - in all KDE4 apps (before I had 8.4 / KDE4 remix)
<ubuntu__> I cannot install the new ubuntu beta to hdd, when I use automatic partition setup, the partition manager  says "swap memory on scsi3 (sda) could not be created." I also cannot create manual partitions with it, same error occurs. The partition manager does not detect any existing partitions at all. I tried it with not partitions installed on hd, and a linux partition, but it was both not found and installing was not possible because of t
<ubuntu__> he error I told before. When I start gparted from the live cd, it cannot find a device. Fdisk does so, also. Other linux version I tried, can detect my hdd and create partitions so it seams to be a ubuntu problem.
<Daekdroom> Darthfrog: Well. It's more or less the same way it was before. But they removed a few options and moved others
<ubuntu__> any suggestions :-)
<Darthfrog> Daekdroom: Thanks.
<Darthfrog> ubuntu__: Can you boot into the live CD and do your partitioning from there?
<Daekdroom> Darthfrog: I think people at #xorg would flood you with documentation links if you asked there
<Darthfrog> Daekdroom: Is this new way the Xorg way?  Or the Ubuntu way?
<ubuntu__> @darthfrog: I can boot into live cd, but partitioning is not possible because gparted does not detect any device.
<ubuntu__> +s
<Daekdroom> Darthfrog: Well. Xorg in general doesn't need a complex .conf anymore
<Darthfrog> ubuntu__: Have you checked the MD5sum of the iso from which you burned the disk?  Did you run the disk check from the CD boot menu?
<Darthfrog> ubuntu__: Nevermind gparted, does fdisk see the drives?
<Darthfrog> Or cfdisk.
<ubuntu__> no, fdisk doesnt work anyway
<Darthfrog> ???
<ubuntu__> no, I did not run the check tool from disk
<Darthfrog> You might have a bum CD.
<ubuntu__> @dartgfrog I will give it a try, run the check tool and check the md5 sum
<ubuntu__> thank you
<Darthfrog> ubuntu__: you're welcome.  And good luck.
<Jabar> hello everybody!
<Jabar> I upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10, and have problems. I get the login screen and able to login after it just freezes. I had to dual boot to XP to get help, so please forgive me if i don't have the answers.... However i was here the othertime and was ask to note any errors in ./.xsession-errors which i did
<mini-man> Jabar, that happened to me a couple times last week... did you try failsafe mode?
<Jabar> First Error : X-session-manager[5675] : WARNING Could not read /home/jabar/.config/autpstart/bluetooth-applet.desktop < I don't have bluetooth, so any help is greatly appreciated ...
<Jabar> Mini-man - I can get into failsafe root
<mini-man> Jabar, try booting into failsafe and do a apt-get remove bluetooth
<mini-man> or remove bluetooth-applet from sessions autostart
<ArkoldThos> someone getting crashes at burning at k3b?
<Jabar> Second error : X-session-manager [5675] : WARNING Unable to find 'gnome-wm' of required component 'windows manager' < sorry couldn't read my handwriting
<mini-man> Jabar, looks like a compiz issue
<Jabar> Mini-Man - i appreciated your help.. i will try them when i am happy to logout of winxp
<mini-man> Jabar, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/277344
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 277344 in compiz "Intrepid CD Live Gnome desktop fails (dup-of: 259385)" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 259385 in compiz "Intrepid Compiz hangs on login for i830MG and i845 video cards" [Medium,In progress]
<mini-man> looks like your errors
<Jabar> last error : X-session-manager [5675] WARNING Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' fail to register before timeout
<Jabar> mini-man - not sure if this is the same, i updated using terminal update command
<DivineDelirium> i've got a acer extensa 5620z but wireless don't work
<mini-man> Jabar, try disabling compiz and see if that helps?
<Jabar> mini-man : please forgive me, how can i disbale compiz..?
<Jabar> interesting i have intel 82845 video card... re bug 259385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259385 in compiz "Intrepid Compiz hangs on login for i830MG and i845 video cards" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259385
<mini-man> Jabar, can't remember, on Hardy i used to disable it with the appearance dialog, but that's obviously not going to work here :)
<mini-man> Jabar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608233
<mini-man> might help
<mini-man> iirc, compiz isn't started in gnome-failsafe mode, you could probably remove it from startup or such from there if you don't login as root
<Jabar> mini-man : i tried the failsafe without gnome..just freezes
<FiReSTaRT> guys, i have a couple of migration questions re: hardy -- > intrepid (clean reinstall).. 1) i'm assuming debs that worked on hardy should work on intrepid with no issues? 2) if i wanna transfer my user data like contact lists, account settings, program settings, all I need to do is copy the corresponding folders from my home folder to the new home folder once i have the ibex up and running?
<joaopinto> FiReSTaRT, 1) wrong, 2) why are you going to reformat /home ?
<ArkoldThos> how can I burn a cd via console? :o
<FiReSTaRT> reformat+reinstall
<ArkoldThos> joaopinto: probably he gots all in one partition :O
<BenHoltz3> Can someone help me figure out where to start to see why compiz won't load at startup?
<joaopinto> Intrepid allows to install into an existing partition without removing /home
<joaopinto> there is no need to reformat
<FiReSTaRT> actually there is unless i can repartition
<joaopinto> FiReSTaRT, no there isn't, the installer will remove /usr, /var, ... etc, but not /home
<FiReSTaRT> so if i save my /home partition, all of my user data will be restored?
<joaopinto> that was improved on the latest version, so that people do not need to have different partitions for reinstalls
<joaopinto> FiReSTaRT, it is not restore, it simply is not deleted at all
<joaopinto> just make sure you do not select to "Format", during the custom partitioning
<FiReSTaRT> i know.. but i really wanna repartition my system to make it run more efficiently (it is true that i have everything on one part. atm)
<alteregoa> heh is there a mp3 list or audio file llist maker for linux?
<FiReSTaRT> and i have about 100gb of wasted space, tyvm brother bill
<FiReSTaRT> which i'll just wipe off
<joaopinto> FiReSTaRT, splitting into partitions does not increase efficiency
<FiReSTaRT> ok, so under those circumstances... i can install intrepid and reassign the partition currently assigned to v**ta any which way i please?
<__ubuntu> Hello again, I was here 15 minutes ago with that ubuntu installation problem. I now run the checktool, which did not found any errors. I compared the md5 sums, and they were equal so the iso is not demaged...
<joaopinto> FiReSTaRT, you can resize your single partition
<joaopinto> just use the partition editor from the live cd
<FiReSTaRT> ahhh ok.. that'll make it easier... now just for that one concern...
<FiReSTaRT> i have some apps that aren't in the repositories.. so my only option is to compile from source? what's the issue with the hardy debs?
<Jabar> Mini-Man : That was very helpful, i read launchpad.net/bugs/259385 <appears i will try the suppose fix... thanks for your help and time ;)
<joaopinto> FiReSTaRT, it depends on the compatibility/availability of the libraries those built apps depend on
<BenHoltz> Can someone help me with an issue of compiz --replace not working?
<mnemoc> [34852.879079] rtl8187: 8187B chip detected. Support is EXPERIMENTAL, and could damage your
<mnemoc> [34852.879082]          hardware, use at your own risk
<mnemoc> oh
<FiReSTaRT> ahh so it's a hit and miss thing
<Nakkel> Installed latest Kubuntu RC and it still doesnt keep most of my settings. Windows wont remember their toolbars or columns in listviews when quit. Themes reset back to Oxygen on logout/reboot even so that the actual line in config files magically dissapears between boots. Some application settings wont hold even after closing the setup window.
<FiReSTaRT> ok thanks a lot joao.. i better split now.. the electrician's coming in :) ciao
<__ubuntu> nobody any suggestions for ubuntu beta installation problem? The installer cannot creat the swap partition, it even cannot see the partitions which are already there. Other linux distrs work and can create partitions.
<jAk> Mini-Man : it WORKED.... your the man!! ;)
<jAk> oh blast, he/she isn'tonline...well... thanks am in ubuntu 8.10 at last !!!
<LARefugee> howdy howdy. Almost daily updates to the bluetooth stack and still I only can get a hissing sound from my headset and an error message from aplay. Anyone have better luck?
 * BenHoltz hates compiz problems.... also wishes to get some help...
<LARefugee> And how about network manager and vpns? The vpn support seems to be turned off (grayed out). Any tips there?
<Turgon>  Hello. I have been trying to install my laptop's webcam driver (Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller), which I found here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/m560x-driver/ I extract the files, run "make", then "sudo checkinstall". Everything seems alright. The problem comes when I try to load the module "/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/m5602.ko"; I get this error message: "Unknown symbol in module,
<Turgon>  or unknown parameter (see dmesg)". My dmesg output is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63699/ Just in case it helps, here is the makefile that it is used to compile the driver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63700/ I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 RC (updated from 7.10). Any ideas about what can I do to load the module m5602? Thanks a lot for your help and kind work :-D
 * BenHoltz hears the jeopardy theme song in the music on hold for this channel.
<W8TAH> i heard someplace that ibex contains the ability to have an encrypted personal file store - of some kind - -how is this done?
<W8TAH> as in how do i set it up
<Pici> W8TAH: Its in the release notes
<W8TAH> ok thanks
<jin> how can I rollback from Intrepid RC1 to Ubuntu Hardy?
<larsemil> how is symbols in xkb in X11 working in intrepid? cant find a /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/se file on intrepid but it is there on hardy
<victim[v]> i'm using Kubuntu 8.10 RC, freshly installed today. I had some issues with my FX5200 and the 173 drivers from Nvidia (I can now restore the screen resolution to 1028 8768). I've just started OpenOffice Writer and several 'bits' of the KDE4 panel (at the bottom) have turned blue. The panel is fine if I create a spreadsheet or create a text doc then a spreadsheet.
<W8TAH> pici -- the release notes that i am finding state it exists but not how to install / configure it - -or even a name that i can work from for further searching
<victim[v]> It only happens when I have an OOO Writer window open
<Pici> W8TAH: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc#Encrypted%20private%20directory
<W8TAH> thank you
<W8TAH> thanks -- i was looking in the wrong area
<mnemoc> is ubuntu supposed to "share the load" if one has more than 1 wifi device connected to the same network?
<Pici> mnemoc: No, It won't know to do that automatically.  I assume its possible, but I don't know how to configure it.
<jimmy51_> hello, i've got an nvidia riva tnt2 and can't find nvidia-glx-legacy in the repos
<jimmy51_> what can i do?
<mnemoc> Pici: my pci card is detecting a 1M bandwidth, but I plugged a usb wifi thumb which detects the 54M .... shall I remove the pci to use the thumb?
<Pici> mnemoc: If you want.
<larsemil> hmm cant seem to get nm-applet.. why could that be?
<devon_> does anyone know how to configure network manager to stop scanning when it's connected to an AP?
<devon_> I get booted from my network 2-6 times daily
<devon_> and looking at older defects (with other wireless chipsets) the constant scanning is strongly associated with that behavior
<groogy> Yo! I have a problem. I'm making this program in ruby that is using OpenGL. And sometimes when I closes it, the screen drops down to commandline and after a second I am back to the login window. My guess is that I by mistake crash something? In Hardy it worked perfectly.
<groogy> Any idea what the problem is?
<groogy> halp plz? ^_^
<bytor4232> I'm running cairo dock under xubuntu intrepid, and there is no option or configuration to change it to the 3d angled look.
<victim[v]> A screenshot of my normal desktop http://www.ukimagehost.com/uploads/d6085c4dc1.png
<victim[v]> A screenshot of the missing panels and K menu when OpenOffice writer is focused http://www.ukimagehost.com/uploads/d5aa869b0e.png
<RHSanborn> Does anyone know off the top of their head if the new network manager supports third party wireless drivers?
<RHSanborn> I'd been using wicd in hardy and I'm not sure if having wicd on there prior to upgrade may have upset anything.
<larsemil> when i run nm-applet i only get a warning saying: No connections defined. what is that about?
<funkyHat> Only DVD images for intrepid? :(
<GibbaTheHutt> I used cd
<GibbaTheHutt> larsemil, does it carry on and work though ?
<funkyHat> I'm looking at the rc release download page and it's only dvds
<larsemil> GibbaTheHutt: i am connected with wire yes
<larsemil> GibbaTheHutt: but i dont see a applet
<larsemil> GibbaTheHutt: so its not working, cant see any wlans and so on
<GibbaTheHutt> top right corner ?
<larsemil> nothing in notification area
<GibbaTheHutt> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ are all cds funkyHat
<funkyHat> Ah, I was looking at a different page, silly google!
<funkyHat> thanks GibbaTheHutt :)
<GibbaTheHutt> yw
<Supersaiyan_IV> larsemil, run nm in the console
<Supersaiyan_IV> that or nm-applet
<larsemil> Supersaiyan_IV: nm: 'a.out': No such file
<Supersaiyan_IV> sry my bad, completely wrong command :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> it's nm-applet
<Supersaiyan_IV> it should start the network manager
<larsemil> Supersaiyan_IV: i know that it should start it. this is my problem. :) its not starting it. :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> ps -A | grep nm
<Supersaiyan_IV> does that give any output is nm-applet is actually running?
<Supersaiyan_IV> if*
<larsemil> its starting the process, nothing visible in the notification area and if i run it in terminal it gives me: no connections defined
<Supersaiyan_IV> so, i suppose ifconfig gives the correct output?
<larsemil> yep
<Supersaiyan_IV> hmm
<Supersaiyan_IV> tried reinstalling nm-applet?
<larsemil> Supersaiyan_IV: yes. i even tried a newer version then the one in intrepid
<Supersaiyan_IV> sudo ifconfig eth0 up, then start applet, does that change anything?
<larsemil> nope same error
<Supersaiyan_IV> larsemil, or, sudo ifconfig eth0 mode auto
<Supersaiyan_IV> sorry thats for iwconfig
<Supersaiyan_IV> larsemil, im out of ideas
<Supersaiyan_IV> larsemil, when reainstalling, did you purge the config files?
<larsemil> Supersaiyan_IV: yes i did sudo apt-get purge
<larsemil> and also autoremove on the other packages that was pulled on installing
<KDesk> hi
<Supersaiyan_IV> larsemil, sorry, but im of no help in this case
<larsemil> thanks for trying
<KDesk> I will install Kubuntu in a system in a few days. But I dont know if I should install 8.04 (with the kde 4 repo) or 8.10. The system should be stable, so I thought better would be 8.04. So my question is what do you recomend me to do?
<GogetaX> hey all.. any1 can help me with ubuntu 8.10's networking?
<GogetaX> i've got that Orange's iCON 255 (mobile netstick) im using. looks like the "Network Connections" could not understand my modem althought the lsusb CAN find it.. any1 can help me with that plz?
<GibbaTheHutt> KDesk, if you want stability, use 8.04 just at first, but maybe try the livecd 8.10 a few times until happy its stable for you before using that
<calc> KDesk: 8.10 has KDE 4.1 8.04 3.5
<calc> KDesk: 8.04 probably would be more stable but 8.10 is new and shiny
<GogetaX> sry i dont understand.. :s i just want that the netowkr list will regonize that network modem of mine..
<Lr5> If I upgrade from 8.04 to the 8.10 release candidate version instead of waiting for the final release, will anything be different or will they be completely same versions after updating?
<Pici> Lr5: They should be the same
<Lr5> ok, thanks
<KDesk> GibbaTheHutt: ok, I will try the live CD too see how it works a few hours.
<Lr5> I guess I'll try it first on a live cd before upgrading to it, or is there some other way to test if it works fine?
<KDesk> calc: But I would add the kde4 repo to 8.04
<sahak> Hello
<sahak> Can anybody listen to preset HBR1 radio stations in rhythmbox under Ubuntu 8.10?
<calc> KDesk: ok
<calc> KDesk: i imagine kde in 8.10 is more stable than the one that was built for 8.04 (unless they have updated it recently)
<Daekdroom> I disagree
<Daekdroom> 4.0 tree is very stable now. 4.1 is new.
<GogetaX> any1 here know why my modem is not reginized by ubuntu's Internet Connection Lists?
<GogetaX> any1 here know why my modem is not reginized by ubuntu's Internet Connection Lists?
<Mimi> I don't know
<Mimi> I don't know
<GogetaX> grrr >_<
<GogetaX> i asked if "any1" u dont need to answer if u dont know u know
<frank23> I think I'm going to have to jump ship from kubuntu to ubuntu. KDE4 and the kde4 ports of apps aren't there yet and I'd like to upgrade. I'm still running gutsy
<histo> Anyone know where I can begin trouble shooting why any keyboard I plug in numpad doesn't work?
<larsemil> noone has any idea why nm-applet says: no connections defined when running it? it does not show in tray
<joshua1> hi folks, i am having a "little" problem with a rt61 chipset based w-lan card. according to the wiki it should run out of the box since ubuntu 8.10 which it does not do in my case, is anyone used to this chipset?
<histo> nvm I found it accesibility defaults to the keyboard being able to control the pointer in ibex. REtarded
<bullgard4> Where will I find a summary what new features are implemented in Intrepid Ibex compared with Hardy?
<bullgard4> histo: Check your dmesg. It will reflect keyboard errors.
<histo> I already found the problem.
<joshua1> is no one here who can help me?
<binspace> Hello, is there a package for firefox2 on 8.10?
<joshua1> if i login to the box via ssh and start wpa_supplicant with a definitly correct wpa_supplicant.conf i just get CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULT
<joshua1> no suggestions?
<nekostar> this is so wierd
<nekostar> compiz bloats xorg up to 230MB
<nekostar> and then it goes stable apparently
<PatrickBic> evening.
<nekostar> nautilus goes to 50-80MB
<nekostar> and compiz stays around 58-62 MB usually
 * nekostar sighs
<nekostar> however ive got really bad video tearing in metacity AND c-f
<PatrickBic> is is better (as in time needed to get it working properly) to install the rc and update the packages or to wait a few days (when the server got over the first download rush) and download intrepid then?
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[1 days, 11 hours, 58 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2399.986 MHz (19200.18 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NV
<nekostar> IDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 173.14.12] | xchat[Version: 2.8.6] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<nekostar> PatrickBic i set it up early
<nekostar> i'm gonna ride this setup till nov 30
<Owe1> what is the encryption strenght of the private folder in ll
<nekostar> PatrickBic are you decent at troubleshooting?
<jbg7474> Hi all--anyone have any luck getting gpilot to synch with a Palm device in Intrepid?
<nekostar> b/c this intrepid is in my opinion worth the bit of trouble it was to setup
<nekostar> just remember if your vid card isnt autodetected to run jockey-gtk
<nekostar> ^^
<nekostar> b/c
<nekostar> its SICK
<nekostar> :d
<PatrickBic> nekostar, i installed and used/tested over 50 distributions.. including stuff like lfs, gentoo ...
<PatrickBic> so i guess i am fine with troubleshooting
<PatrickBic> :P
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> then yeah dont wait
<nekostar> get in and setup b/f release
<nekostar> :D
<nekostar> occational update isnt so bad
<nekostar> but here's how i do it.
<ratpoison> hello! kubuntu amd64 8.10 user with ATI x1950 (r550). I'm experiencing a flashing display issue: The Display flashes once about 10 seconds.  I'm using radeonhd.
<nekostar> i wont update any of: restricted modules, linux-kernels, linux-headers, nor compiz more than twice -
<nekostar> most of the rest of it is ok
<PatrickBic> kk
<nekostar> ^^ gl PatrickBic
<nekostar> ;)
<nekostar> oh btw guys
<PatrickBic> thanks :P
<nekostar> dunno if anyone ever bothered
<nekostar> conky can update quite fast :P
<nekostar> tho it spikes a cpu
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> on my quad, ive had it updateing up to every .002 seconds
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> was hilarious - when it was finally killed it would not disappear
<nekostar> it gets 'stuck' to the screen somehow
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> gonna research that later this week
<nekostar> :>
<nekostar> er 'it gets 'stuck' to the desktop wallpaper', rather
<nekostar> kk i'm out
<PatrickBic> bye
<nekostar> o/
<Yuretsz> Hi all, what would be the differences with ubuntu 8.04 with all upgrades and ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bullgard4> Where will I find a summary what new features are implemented in Intrepid Ibex compared with Hardy?
<vega> by perhaps reading the topic?
<jbg7474> Has anyone successfully synch'd a Palm device with gpilot on Intrepid?
<calc> Yuretsz: extra packages installed that are no longer installed by default
<calc> Yuretsz: maybe some other stuff as well, not sure
<Yuretsz> calc: If I'll update, I'll have to update /etc/apt/sources.list by hands?
<calc> Yuretsz: no there is a description of how to update on ubuntu.com (from what i recall) using update-manager
<WelshDragon> Yuretsz, You can type 'update-manager -d' (without quotes) in the terminal.
<jbg7474> Palm device?  Anyone?
<megatog615> i have an amd athlon64 x2 5600+
<megatog615> only one of the cores is activated
<megatog615> is this a known issue?
<megatog615> if so, where is the bug report?
<TheInfinity> how do you know @ only one core?
<megatog615> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<megatog615> htop
<megatog615> any number of things that show cpu cores
<TheInfinity> ok ... bios settingss ok?
<megatog615> yes
<jbg7474> Has anyone successfully synch'd a Palm device using gpilot in Intrepid?
<Hoover_4000> i cant get it to even recognize my palm
<megatog615> anyone?
<jbg7474> Hoover: I can see my Palm using lsusb, when I hit the hotsync button, so I know something is happening--but gpilot just sits there ignoring it
<Hoover_4000> well i cant get mine to get recognized at all so i gave up
<jbg7474> Hoover: I think people have done it with jpilot, but I'm personally reluctant to go away from evolution
<firetoad> where do I go to configure wifi settings in ibex?
<Hoover_4000> i tried it on both of them i gave up and decided to just use windows
<jbg7474> Hoover: ugh--that's not exactly the response I was hoping for!
<Hoover_4000> ya i know
<Hoover_4000> people dont like me mentioning the W word
<megatog615> [   31.276186] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
<megatog615> great!
<Tux007> Und jetzt?
<eventmaster>    
<eventmaster>   CONCEPTRONIC Wireless Desktop PCI Karte 300Mbps C300Ri    is this card working under hardy/intrepid
<jbg7474> Hoover: I think something has to be done with a .fdi file, but I'm a little clueless on how to make those work right
<Hoover_4000> jbg7474: i will work on finding out how but as of right now am stuck with syncing with ubuntu
<joshua1> megatog615: check your kernelconfig, where you will find an option which allows you to use multiple cores but if you didn't compile your kernel yourself it should be enabled, another point is that, at least i can with gentoo but the feature is kernelbased and so should also be available in ubuntu, turn on and off the cores/cpus if you have more than one. But this is as far as i know experimental feature which shouldn't be enabled in the default ke
<Tux007> Welche Einstellung in Netzwerk Configuration entspricht dem "Roaming" in Version 8.04? DHCP funtioniert bei mir nämlich nicht.
<megatog615> joshua1: i am using the latest intrepid kernel(2.6.27-3-rt) on x86_64
<megatog615> where would I find this kernel config?
<megatog615> oh
<megatog615> /boot/config-2.6.27-r-rt
<joshua1> megatog615:change to /usr/src/linux (which is a symlink, maybe it is /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version>) and then type sudo make menuconfig
<megatog615> i see # CONFIG_SMP is not set
<joshua1> megatog615: is not set does not mean that it is disabled
<megatog615> i dont feel confortable building my own kernel
<megatog615> as i have never been successful
<lbci> after latest update, atheros 5001x+ chipset loads but network manager does not see, if i deactivate->reactivate and choose edit connections it then connects automagically like it should? ne1 have an idea on where break is happening?
<dug_> de!
<dug_> de?
<dug_> oh well
<joshua1> megatog615:hat the same problem, changed to gentoo tried and tried and tried and somehow it worked xD
<megatog615> i dont want to switch to gentoo either
<megatog615> is there some kind of kernel command line switch i can use at grub to enable smp?
<mn> Why is II taking so long to boot, and why do my top and bottom tool bars go away when I use firefox
<Tux007> What is the altenate setting to "Roaming" in Vers. 8.04? DHCP dont work with my con. Roaming works - but there is no "Roaming" in 8.10 NM. I use a simple open WEP WLAN - Connect > Password... ready... NO DHCP - this works but not stable.
<joshua1> megatog615: these are the only things i can think of but maybe it has something to do with powersaving, but if you did not build your own kernel and wrote your own menu.lst this should not be the problem because ubuntu has a quite good hardwareautodetection especially concerning cpus
<mn> Sorry, something happened.
<mn> Now why do my top and bottom toolbars go out of sight when I use firefox and why is it taking II so long to boot?
<zerny> Hi, I just upgraded to the new release to test it out before the final release. Since the upgrade it seems that xorg.conf ignores any keyboard+mouse device entries. Is that so?
<wgrant> zerny: That's correct.
<wgrant> zerny: What are you trying to do?
<zerny> wgrant: I would like to enable alt-switch (used in many european countries)
<megatog615> joshua1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213011
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213011 in linux "Athlon X2 Dual Core Processor - Second CPU/Core not working with i386 kernel" [High,Fix released]
<zerny> wgrant: I did this with: Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch" before
<megatog615> though i am not using an i386 kernel
<wgrant> zerny: You can probably put that in an fdi file.
<wgrant> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#hal
<Daekdroom> Is it the x64 kernel?
<megatog615> yes
<megatog615> -rt
<zerny> wgrant: thanks I will take a look
<Daekdroom> Is the system up to date?
<megatog615> yes
<Daekdroom> Well. There might be a report concerning that too.
<wgrant> zerny: What's wrong with that setting in System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<wgrant> There's a checkbox for just that.
<Daekdroom> They can't release a new kernel version at this point. Maybe there's a fix and it wasn't released. Or maybe they didn't know it happens under other conditions too.
<zerny> wgrant: another thing. the keycode for AltGr on my thinkpad changed from 113 to 92 in intrepid. Is that not a bit undesirable?
<megatog615> Daekdroom: is there a bug report?
<wgrant> zerny: That I'm not quite sure of.
<Daekdroom> megatog615: No idea. I haven't looked at launchpad lately
<megatog615> hmm, i think i see a discrepency
<megatog615> the latest rt kernel is 2.6.27-3
<megatog615> the latest generic is 2.6.27-7
<wgrant> That's not relevant.
<wgrant> It just means that -rt came about later, so has a low ABI.
<megatog615> well maybe it was fixed in the generic
<wgrant> -rt is based on the latest -generic.
<seclm193> Need some help
<seclm193> wireless worked perfectly to my schools network in ubuntu 8.04, but 8.10 wont work without a certificate?
<joshua1> megatog615: so your sure you have the 64bit version? try uname -r
<alteregoa> can someone help me with the koyyanisqatsi?
<wgrant> I know -rt is up to date because we were all watching the buildds just before releasefreeze, and linux-rt took up a lot of buildd time.
<megatog615> yes i do have x86_64
<wgrant> zerny: Found the checkbox in the GNOME keyboard preferences yet?
<joshua1> is now someone here who is used to w-lan pci cards?
<evan__> hey how do i kill xorg from ssh?
<alteregoa> yeah eierless lan rocks
<lobo235> I am getting an error when trying to apt-get a new package, the error is "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." This is happening after tasksel died in the middle of adding lamp-server
<lobo235> any ideas?
<wgrant> evan__: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will kill it and prevent it from restarting.
<alteregoa> ok do it aga
<zerny> wgrant: oh, sorry did not see that msg
<megatog615> wgrant: i am assuming you are a dev
<wgrant> megatog615: That is correct.
<evan__> wgrant: nope thats not working... my screen is all black and keys are not responding
<megatog615> i will give you any info you need
<joshua1> megatog615:quite funny. do you maybe just have both of the cores seen as one, but this one with the power of both?
<wgrant> zerny: It has moved in Intrepid; in System->Preferences->Keyboard, Layouts, Other Options, Third level choosers.
<seclm193> can anyone help me with my problem, does vista store the certificate? and can i use that certificate?
<megatog615> joshua1: i can tell my performance has dropped due to everything running on one core
<wgrant> megatog615: I'm an X guy, not much of a kernel one, sorry.
<megatog615> also, sensors detects both core temp sensors
<evan__> wgrant: i managed to stop gdm and after it i killed xorg by  sudo kill -9 (pid)
<megatog615> though one core is running at a much higher temp than the other
<megatog615> difference of 5 degrees
<wgrant> evan__: Erk. Which video driver are you using, and where does it fail in the log?
<joshua1> megatog615:ok, no problem. that sensors detects both one sounds very strange..the difference maybe means that that one with the lower temp is not used
<megatog615> yea
<megatog615> tis running pretty cold(i take good care of my box) at 23 degrees
<megatog615> while the other is running at 28
<geremy> hey all, still looking for help with an intel 945's tv out in either hardy or intrepid, assistance would be much appreciated
<joshua1> megatog615: so how you found out that you are using 64bit?
<evan__> wgrant: no errors... but im trying to do dual screen maybe thats teh error
<megatog615> joshua1: several ways
<megatog615> uname -m
<megatog615> the fact that i installed 64-it ubuntu 8.04 back when it came out
<wgrant> evan__: Which video driver?
<megatog615> *bit
<megatog615> the fact that all my packages are amd64
<zerny> wgrant: hmmm. it does not seem to do what it used to...
<joshua1> megatog615:ok that is what i wanted to know, thought that maybe you installed the 64bit version userspace but the 32bit kernel (of what i am not sure whether it works)
<wgrant> zerny: Uncheck that, add the fdi file, and see if it works, I guess
<evan__> wgrant: i have a nvidia 8200 wich is connected to a monitor wich ehhh recieves a signal ( all black... ) and i have an ati HD3450
<seclm193> Anyone can help with my wireless problem?
<wgrant> Ah. Ew.
<evan__> wicht dont receive signal
<joshua1> ist no one familiar with the rt61 chipset?
<wgrant> I'm not sure how well XRandR works with two video cards.
<alteregoa> i need help with my koyyanisqatsi
<alteregoa> it doesnt' run
<alteregoa> i tried it with dreamcatchers and stuff
<alteregoa> but it won't work
<joshua1> megatog615:did you try uname -m when you inserted a ubuntu live cd?
<megatog615> uh?
<megatog615> look, i know its x86_64
<wgrant> joshua1: If one has a live CD, one should already known which arch it is.
<joshua1> megatog615:sry i meant cat /proc/cpuinfo
<megatog615> see my bug report comment
<megatog615> joshua1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213011
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213011 in linux "Athlon X2 Dual Core Processor - Second CPU/Core not working with i386 kernel" [High,Fix released]
<seclm193> Is no one here about to help me?
<megatog615> its the last comment
<joshua1> megatog615: if you have the same problem using the livecd you know that it is a problem of your hardware or of ubuntu itsself (kernel or whatever) but not of your configuration. This is why i asked whether you checked /proc/cpuinfo when your system is running the live cd you probably used when you installed your system
<megatog615> uh
<megatog615> i used do-release-upgrade -d
<zerny> wgrant: this keyboard stuff it too weird. AltGr now identifies as ISO_Level3_Shift, but in programs (xmonad, metacity) it acts like a Hyper (mod5) key...
<megatog615> from 8.04
<joshua1> megatog615: before it worked?
<megatog615> yes
<megatog615> in 8.04 i had two cores working
<zerny> wgrant: I will try look in to it more later. Thank you for you help and nice work on the release!
<joshua1> is really no one here who knows something about w-lan?
<megatog615> i am going to try the generic kernel just for kicks
<joshua1> megatog615:ok, good idea...
<lobo235> Has anyone been able to install Opera on a new 8.10 install? I cannot do it using apt-get because it says "E: Package opera has no installation candidate"
<joshua1> megatog615:I myself am not using ubuntu, so i can only help in the general way but not concerning the different versions of ubuntu...
<wgrant> zerny: You haven't got an xmodmaprc somewhere
<wgrant> *?
<zerny> wgrant: yes, that is what I am using to remap the keys
<wgrant> zerny: Remove it and see what works.
<wgrant> I believe it's even in the release notes.
<wgrant> Keycodes have changed.
<evan__> wgrant: do you know whether the BusId changes when i put the connector in a different slot ( like instead of the dvi slot into the vga )
<zerny> wgrant: yes I have noticed some changes, but I believe I would need xmodmap to add special keys as triggers for the Level3 shift
<wgrant> evan__: I'd be very surprised if it didn't change when moving bus.
<evan__> wgrant: how do i look that up?
<evan__> that id
<wgrant> zerny: Try without it and see what things map to... and use the GNOME preference, rather than an fdi file.
<wgrant> No idea.
<megatog615> joshua1: the generic kernel fixes it
<megatog615> so the rt kernel has a bug
<joshua1> megatog615:so quite a simple thing, isn't it?
<wgrant> What is the problem that you're seeing with -rt?
<wgrant> It's known not to work properly on SMP machines, for example.
<megatog615> and i know the problem
<megatog615> rt worked fine on my system before
<joshua1> megatog615:but?
<zerny> wgrant: I will try it out and come report back if necessary. Will let it lay for today though, as I can hardly see the screen anymore (too tired). Thank you very much for your time and help!
<megatog615> rt has config_smp is not set
<wgrant> Intrepid -rt is very different, and was hastily put together.
<megatog615> while generic has config_smp=y
<wgrant> zerny: Great.
<wgrant> megatog615: That's because -rt doesn't work properly on SMP now.
<evan__> wgrant: how do i look the Right BusId up?
<wgrant> evan__: I've no clue. Graphics drivers are evil and I generally keep away from thosee details.
<wgrant> All my machines autodetect fine.
<evan__> wgrant: you just leave that option away?
<evan__> ok
<evan__> :)
<joshua1> megatog615:so then lots of fun with both of your cores
<captainc> i have got to say, conduit is looking really good.
<megatog615> well
<evan__> wgrant: does it mean that if my ( detected ) ati card always says no signal on the monitor screen?
<megatog615> any way i can get an update on when smp will work with the rt kernel?
<wgrant> megatog615: The official word is to use the Hardy or perhaps Jaunty kernel.
 * wgrant heads off to uni.
<evan__> wgrant: how can i set my primairy deveice? because xorg is asking me that alot?
<evan__> anyone?
<mn> evan__ what primary device?
<ruffZ> hi. i'm not getting a correct screen resolution until i manually edit xorg.conf
<applecutter> hi, having problems with my iwl4965 after upgarde to intrepid
<EnderTheThird> does x.org no longer use modelines if i enter one manually?  i tried one i found online for my Toshiba DLP, but it didn't change the resolution at all
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, it works. that's what i had to do on my laptop
<EnderTheThird> ruffz:  it goes into the monitor section, right?
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, just a second. let me open up my xorg.conf file
<EnderTheThird> ruffz: can you pastebin your xorg for me, just so i can check?
<ubuntu_> what size shoud have the / partition in a new install?
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, sure thing
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, http://pastebin.ca/1239035
<EnderTheThird> ruffz:  thanks
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, ooops.. sorry ahah.. this is my desktop's configuration
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, i'll get the notebook's xorg.conf file
<EnderTheThird> ruffz:  heh, i was about to ask where the modeline is
<applecutter> while using hardy wpa2 connection worked well but after upgrade I don't see my network anymore
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, ok there you go http://pastebin.ca/1239039
<EnderTheThird> Oh, you just specified resolutions.  I mean something like "ModeLine "1744x984@60" 146.8 1744 1776 2280 2360 984 1004 1014 1034 +hsync +vsync"
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, mmm.. well.. i used to have modelines on hardy but then i lost that file after upgrading to intrepid
<EnderTheThird> ruffz:  I see.
<EnderTheThird> I just remember Intrepid is supposed to automate a lot of the manual stuff for X, so I'm not sure if it still takes manual modelines by default or if i need to change something for it to use it
<ruffZ> EnderTheThird, interestingly, when i tried to use my old xorg.conf file with the modelines thing it just didn't work it was however a bug on the via driver i suppose
<EnderTheThird> ruffz:  thanks for trying though
<ruffZ> it's ok :)
<EnderTheThird> anyone else know if i need to do something to convince X to use a modeline in Intrepid?
<jean-martin> hello, is the ibex stable enough to be runned on a production machine ?
<ruffZ> jean-martin, not really.. u'd better stick to hardy for a while, buddy
<jean-martin> ruffZ, the problem is that my hardy messed up with today's update...
<ubuntu_> jean-martin: with kde maybe yes.
<ruffZ> now that's a problem... :S
<EnderTheThird> anyone else able to run xvidtune in Intrepid?  I'm told it can't access the monitor or some such
<ubuntu_> jean-martin: then install intrepid rc, look at the live cd first.
<jean-martin> ruffZ, the problem : http://pastebin.com/m61bc2a95
<jean-martin> ubottu, I'm on gnome... and the update even messed up the former kernel setting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aurel42> Anyone got an idea how to get audio with Java (Web Start) applications without starting them in a VirtualBox running Windows?
<SpudUlike> Hi room.  Today's update of Intrepid has borked my system.  I think X is starting all right, I have a cursor and the trackpad moves it, but my Gnome session doesn't start.  Where do I look for reason behind this?
<ruffZ> jean-martin, as far as my french goes.. i think i understood you're not being able to use themes as they don't show up properly, is that right?
<ruffZ> jean-martin, try using a newly created user and check if everything works ok
<EnderTheThird> no dice on modelines eh?  Intrepid seems to be ignoring the one i entered.
<amortvigil> how can i checkif my videocard isnt broken?
<crimsun> if you're able to use it for display output /at all/, then it's not completely broken
<amortvigil> crimsin it never gives a signal on screen... ( its my second screen btw ) but ubuntu does recognize the hardware
<crimsun> sorry, but I need to leave to teach class now.
<crimsun> I would try isolating it as the primary display
<crimsun> if you're attempting to use dualhead/twinview/xinerama/etc., check your configuration
<alteregoa> amortvigil
<alteregoa> just use windows to check
<alteregoa> its ot complicated if weird errors happened
<amortvigil> alteregoa: are the windows lives disks??:P
<doggymenz> When will nvidia 71, 96, and 173 work on 8.10 ?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> baretp
<alteregoa> bartpe or something
<Tukon> hi all
<Tukon> is there any way to prevent all the drawing artifacts when using firefox?
<alteregoa> yeah, just polish the wires of the gfx plugs
<Tukon> i'm guessing this is more a firefox xul problem than a kubuntu problem then... is that what you're saying?
<amortvigil> alteregoa: yeah im downloading it
<amortvigil> but those are for windows ppl isnt it?
<alteregoa> yeah
<amortvigil> alteregoa: can i use wine ?
<alteregoa> with bartpe
<alteregoa> i think that could work
<alteregoa> you just need a windows disc
<alteregoa> or a pirated copy
<alteregoa> whatever
<linuxpoet> o.k. anyone has any idea how to get intrepid to have sound?
<linuxpoet> I am running a Dell 1535 Studio
<linuxpoet> sound worked wonderfully in hardy
<linuxpoet> now it is all gone
<megatog615> well
<megatog615> what exactly is executing pulseaudio?
<Daekdroom> I'm going to stop being lazy and make a bug report about my problem with intrepid.. >.<
<Tukon> linuxpoet: i had a possibly similar problem
<linuxpoet> What do you mean executing pulseaudio?
<linuxpoet> You mean like audacious?
<megatog615> no
<Tukon> linuxpoet: pcm audio volume was all the way down
<megatog615> what causes pulseaudio to start when you log in
<Tukon> linuxpoet: check alsamixer
<megatog615> because i want to stop that from happening(i hate pa)
<linuxpoet> megatog615: I assume : /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
<linuxpoet> Tukon: 100% over master
<Tukon> pcm also at 100%? that's my only idea
<Tukon> i just started using kubuntu this week
<Tukon> lol
<tapas> hi, korganizer really likes to crash here
<tapas> especially when closing the program
<tapas> and the daemon crashes right away
<keithclark> Gotta say, Ubuntu 8.10 fail on a stock Compaq R4000 Laptop.  No wireless or graphics card recognition out of the box!  These are old items now that should have been corrected by now.
<mneptok> keithclark: correct. by the people that made the wireless and graphics.
<mneptok> keithclark: you know, like they did for Windows.
<onthefence9281> when 8.10 comes out of beta, should i just do an upgrade? or do a fresh install?
<keithclark> mneptok, no problem, just wanted to let everyone know.  ATI X200 has Linux drivers, just do not work out of the box for Ubuntru
<ds[de]> onthefence9281: just do an upgrade
<mneptok> keithclark: are these free, open source drivers?
<ds[de]> onthefence9281: saves you the reconfiguring of the systems to your needs
<RyanPrior> What is function call fortification? Google doesn't show anything useful.
<onthefence9281> ds[de]: how much carries over?
<keithclark> mneptok, I tried both.  Free and proprietary
<mneptok> keithclark: does AMD/ATI allow their redistribution and full access to the source code? if not, they will never be in a default installation.
<onthefence9281> ds[de]: or is it just a kernal upgrade?
<alteregoa> heh how can i made my gadafi mirrors /root ? http://pastebin.com/d6d02d738
<mneptok> onthefence9281: "kernel" :)
<ds[de]> onthefence9281: I upgraded to 8.10RC a few hours ago and I downloaded approx. 900mb of packages on a clean, up-to-date 8.04
<onthefence9281> ok
<bsnider> mneptok, they have made documentation available, and pay open source devs, but the main work is being done at novell by luc verhaegen
<onthefence9281> i'm thinking about buying some new harddrives for my laptop, is theer any chance that there might be a very easy back-up system that will transfer to 8.10? or do i need to manually get an app list and reinstall eevrything using apt-get?
<keithclark> mneptok, no worries....maybe the next distro will work.  Not to mention hibernations.
<ds[de]> onthefence9281: are you planning on replacing the disk ubuntu is installed on or just buying some additional HDDsß
<onthefence9281> ds[de] i have a two harddrive system
<alteregoa> there is no easy to use mirror utility
<alteregoa> i need to mirror my system drive asap
<onthefence9281> my /home is mostly on /dev/SDA
<onthefence9281> and my kernel install in on sdbx
<onthefence9281> is on*
<onthefence9281> with some parts of /home on sdb1
<onthefence9281> it's the result of a semi organic install from when i first tried ubuntu 8.04 from being a windows user
<keithclark> Well, this is the fourth installation of Ubuntu that does not work with my video card or my wireless card.  Linux is the underdog and should not expect the large hardware drivers to write for it.  I tried and I've seen nothing really develop.  I think the hardware world is out running the software world when it comes to Linux and it will never catch up.  I have stuff that is two generations old and still do
<keithclark> es not work.  Good luck in the future!
<onthefence9281> keitheclark: i'm sorry but my ubuntu understood ALL of my laptop's hardware
<onthefence9281> including the fingerprint scanner which i didn't expect
<apw> keithclark: well those are the two hardest areas, the manufactuers refusing to give out any hardware specs for video hardware, and it being against the law to give out information on wireless cards
<apw> you can't blame ubuntu for either
<wgrant> Sure he can. People blame as for things that are much less our fault.
<Daekdroom> What's the runlevel at the time of the boot where udev is ran?
<keithclark> onthefence9281, I think that is great!  My stuff is some of the most common stuff on the market and still not supported properly.  In fact, the X200M even has a driver for Linux and it still does not work.
<bsnider> wgrant, you mean like blaming ubuntu for ati/amd's incompetent buffoonery?
<wgrant> bsnider: And nvidia's... and other things.
<bsnider> nvidia makes the only good graphics driver for linux, so i certainly disagree with that statement
<Daekdroom> I thought Intel had the best ones.
<mado> oy guys ... hello there ...
<mado> i have a problem with kubuntu 8.10rc ... can you help me please? ... thing is ...
<mado> i downloaded the cd and installed it ...
<marshtomp> hi
<outbri> !ask > mado
<ubottu> mado, please see my private message
<marshtomp> is there any guarantee that all the issues currently existing with ubuntu 8.10 will be fixed in two days ?!?!?!!
<bsnider> intel's driver has no hardware acceleration, although intel graphics chips are so powerless it hardly seems worth the bother
<ds[de]> mado, it's easier for us if you ask your question in one piece
<wificonfigger> sup y'all, I'm having a problem getting my ndiswrapper wireless card to connect to encrypted networks. Will ibex fix this?
<mado> ok ds[de] ...
<dug_> marshtomp: they'll keep posting fixes even after 8.10 is released
<mado> after the installation ... i started the os and did some things ... for example ... tried to mark a folder ...
<mado> this simple task took about a minute!
<mado> and i don't know why
<mado> so my question now ... how can this be?
<mado> is it the hardware i am using?
<mado> is there a problem with 8.10rc?
<mado> ???
<Daekdroom> There are a lot of problems.
<keithclark> mado, yes, many problems
<mado> ???
<mado> pardon?
<Daekdroom> So many problems that I can't boot it succesfully >.<
<keithclark> mado, they will be fixed though
<mado> :)
<keithclark> mado, this is a RC
<mado> yeah ... but how can this be?
<mado> i mean ...
<keithclark> mado, Wait a month
<Daekdroom> The final release isn't stable, either.
<bsnider> there aren't many issues left
<Daekdroom> There are.
<keithclark> mado, all will be well.  Same happened with 8.04
<mado> i installed "8.04" with kde4 some time ago ... it was a test-run ... this went good
<Daekdroom> Mostly to blame hardware for now.
<mado> so my hardware is the problem?
<amortvigil> how can i umount my home partition, so i can schrink it?
<mado> or is it a generell hardware-problem?
<Daekdroom> Well. Hardware compatibility.
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... i see
<keithclark> mado, no, your support for your hardware is.  It will eventually be supported.
<Daekdroom> There are always a few problems, even after the release.
<JontheEchidna> mado: uninstalling scim will probably fix it
<mado> ?
<mado> pardon me JontheEchidna ?
<JontheEchidna> mado: uninstalling the scim package will probably fix your slowness problem
<JontheEchidna> or at least, we have had reports of everything running slowly when scim is installed
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... i will try that
<mado> but not now :)
<mado> i am happy with 8.04 at the moment and will try to install 8.10 tomorow ... i have more time then :)
<keithclark> Why install 8.10 before it is ready?  It can wait
<mado> and erm ... maybe it's just me but ... i am not so good at computer-stuff ... i thought "rc" means "nearly finished and almost "stable" "
<bsnider> it's all but finished as is
<mn> 8.10 is great!
<bsnider> there were what? 6 updates today?
<mado> keithclark, one word -> curiousness :)
<keithclark> mado, understood.  Same as me!
<mado> *laughing a bit*
<WelshDragon> curiousity* =P
<keithclark> mado, yeah, me too!
<mado> :)
<mado> WelshDragon, sorry ... english isn't my mother-tongue ... so i thought this would be the right word
<keithclark> mado, worked for me.
<mado> :)
<mado> ok then ... so ... oy! ...
<mado> does any one of you know "borland"-compiler?
<_ykram> which one
<mado> it a compiler for ... c and c++ as far as i know
<mado> version 4
<_ykram> ow thats old
<mado> i don't know _ykram ...
<mado> i'm asking because ...
<_ykram> used it way back
<mado> is there so much difference between this borlad-thing and gnu?
<mado> because ... i need a compiler for programming some small stuff
<ds[de]> mado: don't you mean gcc? ;)
<mado> ds[de], ... yeah ... could be ...
<mado> see? ... i'm not so good at computers :)
<wgrant> A C compiler should be a C compiler.
<wgrant> So it's worth a try.
<mado> gcc ... yeah :)
<_ykram> i used bcb for programs for work and all can say is quickest way to make a full program
<q0r3> hey all.  i'm a little confused about this nvidia binary driver debacle with xorg 7.4.  as far as i can tell, everyone keeps saying it's nvidia's fault.  but they didn't change anything; xorg did.  why aren't people clamoring for xorg to be patched instead?
<mado> well ok then but ... which one?
<mado> there are so much gcc and g++ in my repository ... for each one there are 4
<mado> and i only need one
<_ykram> is to use bcb
<wgrant> q0r3: Because Xorg needed to break ABI to introduce new functionality.
<mado> bcb is also a compiler?
<wgrant> q0r3: And every other video driver performed the trivial rebuild needed to get it to work.
<ds[de]> mado: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dug_> mado: if you want a C or C++ IDE, you might check out options like anjuta, eclipse cdt, kdevelop, etc.
<q0r3> wgrant, that makes it clearer, thanks.  what's abi?
<dug_> code::blocks too
<mado> dug_, ... i thought about "net beans" or something ... or just kate :)
<ds[de]> q0r3: application binary interface
<wgrant> q0r3: Application Binary Interface. It's what allows different libraries to talk to each other.
<q0r3> +1 for code blocks
<wgrant> Code::Blocks is good, but I dislike IDEs.
<wgrant> It's the best I've found recently.
<mado> build-essential ds[de] ?? why that one?
<dug_> mado: i use netbeans, i forgot it does c/c++ too
<q0r3> yeah, i use kate myself.  the embedded terminal is great.
<mado> :)
<mado> no problem dug_
<wgrant> mado: That will install the stuff that you need to build basic C(++) programs.
<ds[de]> mado: because it installs the tools necessary to compile stuff :o)
<mado> :)
<_ykram> anyone used the intel compiler ? any good ?
<Certh> hi
<wificonfigger> wait is ibex beta now, or rc?
<Certh> who upgraded to intrepid?
<mado> i love you guys and gals :)
<wificonfigger> or same thing?
<wgrant> wificonfigger: RC.
<ds[de]> ^^
<wificonfigger> nice nice!
<mado> :)
<wgrant> Well, more *ridiculously* close to final.
<mado> really ... i am not drunk but i really enjoy it more and more being here
 * wgrant enjoyed it more a couple of months ago when it was a bit quieter.
<mado> wgrant, is it so noisy at the moment?
<Certh> i want to couple
<mado> well ... erm ... *thinking*
<wificonfigger> wait so what nvidia drivers are affected? I think I use either "nvidia" or "nvidia-new" or something like that
<q0r3> fglrx
<q0r3> as well as the older binary drivers
<Certh> people please help me with intrepid which is very buggy
<mado> i thought it was called "nvidia-glx(-new)"
<wificonfigger> I thought fglrx was for ati
* mneptok changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Release Candidate Released | Support and development issues only, please. General Intrepid release chatter is in #ubuntu-release-party | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc for details
<marshtomp> mneptok!!!
<mado> Certh, .... why not using 8.04 instead?
<Certh> in first 10 minutes with intrepid i found i cant connect the internet, edit texts and shut down computer
<mneptok> marshtomp: heya
<q0r3> wificonfigger, you're right.  nvidia 71 and 96 series binary drivers don't work.
<Certh> mado: i can't rollback now
<wgrant> wificonfigger, q0r3: fglrx was fixed a couple of weeks ago. nvidia 71 and nvidia 96 are all that don't work right now.
<mado> why is that?
<wificonfigger> alright, so I'll be without hardware accelleration for a few days?
<mado> you can nearly always go back a step
<wgrant> nvidia says that they're working on it.
<wgrant> mado: You can't downgrade.
<wgrant> We'll hopefully be able to SRU the drivers when they finally appear.
<mado> uhuu ... thanks wgrant ... didn't know that
<bsnider> aaron plattner seems to think a 96 release is imminent
<wificonfigger> so they weren't compatible with the new X.Org?
<mado> erm ... my dear guys and gals ... i have to go away from my computer now ... for at least an hour ...
<mado> thanks for your time and help
<wgrant> wificonfigger: Still aren't, yes.
<mado> see you :)
<wgrant> Bye mado.
<mado> erm ... before i go ...
<mado> is it allowed to "/away" in here?
<mado> because some channels don't like this
<q0r3> #nvidia is silent about the issue
<bsnider> silent about what issue?
<wgrant> mado: You can go /away, but don't use the scripts that actually say stuff to the channel when it happens.
<q0r3> updating the drivers to work with xorg
<bsnider> nvidia's forums have recent posts by plattner and others saying they're close to releasing a 96 driver
<jtisme> wgrant, what script are u referring to i am unaware of them
<q0r3> bsnider, good to know.  wonder what 'close' means...
<wgrant> jtisme: Some IRC clients have obnoxious scripts that pollute the channel with "/me is away" and "/me is back (gone HH:MM:SS)"
<bsnider> close means probably not finished by intrepid's final release
<q0r3> boo-urns.
<wgrant> Users of those will have unprecedented torrents of hate sent to them.
<jtisme> wgrant, ok thanks
<wgrant> Intrepid is so frozen that they probably wouldn't be accepted now, anyway.
<Daekdroom> probably? They wouldn't
<wgrant> We are still accepting things.
<wgrant> Albeit only critical fixes.
<wgrant> But I doubt they'll let them in, as it would mean another respin of desktop and alternate CDs.
<bsnider> knowledgeable users could still use dkms to install them, or nvidia-installer
<wgrant> bsnider: Or click the button in jockey after we SRU things.
<wgrant> Only clueless people are likely to use nvidia-installer.
<wgrant> It's never a good idea.
<Tux007> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Tux007> An now? How do i get it?
<wgrant> Medibuntu != Ubuntu
<wgrant> You want to ask them about that.
<Daekdroom> How do I make udev do not modprobe a module? (blacklist doesn't work, apparently removing it from kernel tree neither)
<amortvigil> how do i mount /dev/sda7 in livecd?
<wgrant> Blacklisting in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist works for me.
 * wgrant disappears to test some ISOs.
<Daekdroom> Is there a plan B, wgrant?
<Tux007> I thought thats not important,,, To get a key is the same everywhere... - im noob - sorry
<Daekdroom> Hmpf.
<Daekdroom> Very evasive.
<drog> intrepid still buggy?
<bsnider> all software has bugs
<Daekdroom> Is that a rethorical question?
<WelshDragon> For nvidia cards you have nvidia-settings....Is there an alternative for ATI cards?
<bsnider> catalyst control center
<WelshDragon> Ahhh tyvm
<bsnider> i think the command is "aticonfig" or something
<bsnider> i don't use their craptacular junk though
<WelshDragon> na netither do I, it's a mates =P Found the package in apt though =)
<drog> Daekdroom, really, I haven't tried it yet
<Daekdroom> drog: A few bugs. Most of them are related to hardware compatibility.
<centaur5> How do you solve conflicting routes with the new network manager?
<drog> Daekdroom, how's the general application performance? Getting past the hardware issues, is the system usable?
<Daekdroom> drog: Yes
<drog> good good
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-29
<ethana2> Has anyone here installed skype on 32 bit Ubuntu 8.10?
<ethana2> Would the instructions for getting it working be any different from those for hardy?
<zerwas> which instructions?
<dug_> ethana2: i have skype 2 installed in intrepid using the medibuntu repository
<dug_> !medibuntu
<ethana2> Ok, did you use the static-oss version?
<dug_> i just used whatever medibuntu provides
<ethana2> did it Just Work or did you have to mess with stuff?
<dug_> it works for me, although the medibuntu server's been swamped, and another guy said it didn't work for him
<ethana2> hmmm..  you didn't edit any configuration files or remove pulseaudio?
<ethana2> ethan@home:~$ install skype
<ethana2> [sudo] password for ethan:
<dug_> i just did the echo test and it worked.  i don't know if i have pulseaudio installed
<ethana2> ...I guess I'll see...  Well 8.10 comes with PA, so if you didn't remove it...
<marshtomp> whats the difference between nano and pico
<dug_> i am using a regular headset, not a usb one
<_ykram> -3
<dulak> marshtomp: pico is not gpl
<louise> hello, is this device supposed to work in the new kernel? Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ethana2> dug_: skype sees a 'pulse' device, I told it to use it and it seems to work!
<dug_> cross your fingers :)
<_ykram>  louise install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<louise> yram thanks
<aurel42> anyone got an idea how to get audio with Java (Web Start) applications without starting them in a VirtualBox running Windows?
<ethana2> dug_: I can hear other people, but they can't hear me, I went through and made sure everything was enabled and tried all the devices...
<ethana2> dug_: after release someone'll figure it out
<DJTachyon> hey all .. im looking for the SunJDK ...
<DJTachyon> for Intrepid
<DJTachyon> help?
<louise> =[
<louise> that didn't do it
<TuxSympathiser> DJTachyon, as far as I know sun java6jdk is in the repo
<DJTachyon> doesnt show up in adept
<TuxSympathiser> have you enables all of the repositories?
<TuxSympathiser> DJTachyon, try enabling the multiverse and restricted repositories
<DJTachyon> lemme try
<DJTachyon> how do i enable said things
<TuxSympathiser> in adept click settings and then select repositories
<DJTachyon> only thing i see is sources and edit software sources, everythign is checked int here
<louise> my wifi still is not working
<TuxSympathiser> ok click update
<DJTachyon> if i do a "apt-cache search --names-only jdk" then is shows up, but not in adept
<TuxSympathiser> then search for sun
<louise> I have that atheros card
<louise> =[
<bsnider> louise, the ath5k module drives that card. it is in the backports package
<DJTachyon> ack now nothing shows up!
<DJTachyon> lol
<DJTachyon> okay
<louise> bsnider, I installed the backports package, but that didnt help... I don't know what happened... it was working earlier today
<DJTachyon> still just the JRE
<TuxSympathiser> DJTachyon, hmm sorry no idea
<DJTachyon> alright im just gonna install from the command line
<DJTachyon> k working fine
<DJTachyon> python is already installed right?
<homies> hey, i've just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and am having some problems.
<homies> i was redirected to here from #ubuntu.
<homies> i've got an nvidia geforce 8800GT and when i try to boot, it doesn't detect my drivers, so it asks me to boot in low graphics mode.
<homies> if i continue, or configure then continue, it always just takes me to a black screen where it hangs.
<zerwas> upgrade to 8.10 and you are in the right place to ask. ;)
<homies> oh. :B
<homies> is that available through the update manager, or would i have to get it seperately?
<Lamo> anyone know why after upgrading to ibex video cards crap out? I'm getting Error: EnvyNG has dected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed.
<Ro1> Hello
<mn> homies: are you still here?
<Ro1> What has changed in the 8.10 release? is it mainly bug fixes? are there any articles I could read? :)
<mn> Ro1:  Imho 8.10 is great.  I've been running it and everything seems to be upgraded to me.  You could probably find and article on ubuntu.com
<zerwas> homies, 8.10 comes out friday (night?)
<mn> homies: in terminal type "update-manager -d" without the quotes to upgrade
<Ro1> mn: thanks...can I upgrade via "Wubi" and the package manager?
<zerwas> Ro1, for example, 8.10 includes kernel 2.6.27 and GNOME 2.24 http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/
<mn> Ro1: I don't know about Wubi, but upgrade-manager -d will give you the option to install
<_ykram> what to expect from 8.10 http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=2410
<Ro1> ^^ thanks, I didn't know the default theme is different
<zerwas> it's less different than i hoped ...
<_ykram> its just not worth reading :/
<CarlFK> anyone know the gcc flag to include debugging symbols?
<mn> Ro1: in kde4 the default theme isn't different.  just to let you know.  It is in gnome though.
<jgoguen> CarlFK: -g
<jgoguen> CarlFK: and 'man gcc' is your friend :)
<nickwinl> _ykram and zerwas: kubuntu 8.10 rc is really something, tho.
<CarlFK> jgoguen: you are a better friend :)
<zerwas> haven't tried KDE for ages
<mn> zerwas: man kde ftw imo
<zerwas> mn, man dontmakegeekjokes
<mn> lol i didn't do that on purpose
<Ro1> How long do CDs take to be delivered once ordered? :)
<mn> Ro1: can you not download it?
<Ro1> mn: I can, but my laptop doesn't have a "CD burn" feature
<mn> oh
<Ro1> the website said 6-10 weeks, then it said 4-6 weeks...not sure on the correct one <
<mn> Once upgraded to 8.10 can one downgrade to 8.04?
<Daekdroom> No
<CarlFK> nm: no.
<alteregoa> is there a way to sort folders alphabetically in linux?
<mn> alteregoa: in ubuntu 8.10 or another os?
<CarlFK> segfault ...  0xb7f27d31 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6   http://dpaste.com/87433/  - can someone tell me what blew so I know who to tell?
<alteregoa> ubuntu
<CarlFK> alteregoa: like the gui?  View, arange items, name? ?
<Rods_Tiger> I burned up many copies of the latest ubuntu release candidate and showed them to my students to use today, and absolutely none of them worked on their machines. It worked on my teachers machine, and on their own laptops. There's a serious fault with the 8.10 rc
<alteregoa> no
<alteregoa> physicall
<nickwinl> mn: I guess you could switch out your primary linux kernel with the secondary kernel providing you backed it up and rerun mkinitrd, but all the 8.10 apps will still be there.
<alteregoa> so the first file appears is a and the last z
<alteregoa> if i type dir over smb its a chaos
<Rods_Tiger> all of their machines said 'Cannot display this video mode'. I had a copy of 7.10 also, and that worked fine on those same student machines
<raindog> I have an external monitor hooked to my laptop(that has a damaged lcd).  In gnome I can enter ' xrandr --output LVDS --off' to turn off the lcd and allow the panels to position correctly.  On Kubuntu 8.10 when I enter ' xrandr --output LVDS --off' or turn it off under display settings the keyboard and mouse cease to repond and I have to (alt+sys rq + reisub).  Without turning off the laptop lcd the resolution on the external 
<echidnaman> Rods_Tiger: bug konsole, regression size perhaps?
<echidnaman> oops
<echidnaman> damn copy/paste
<echidnaman> Rods_Tiger: bug 290156, perhaps?
<mn> how do I get OO.o 3.0 ??
 * JontheEchidna wonders where ubottu is
<bsnider> it's out grabbing a smoke
<JontheEchidna> Rods_Tiger: anyway, https://launchpad.net/bugs/290156
<mn> !OpenOffice.org
<Rods_Tiger> it's not a javascript error, this is on booting (and failing)
<CarlFK>  /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 how do I figure out what .deb that came from?
<Ro1> do I need an existing OS for Ubuntu to work?
<Rods_Tiger> they put the cd in their machines, it came up saying 'Cannot display this video mode' and that was all
<CarlFK> Ro1: no
<Ro1> cheers ;)
<Rods_Tiger> not related to javascript or windows or suchlike
<Rods_Tiger> they were booting from the cd
<Rods_Tiger> firefox wasn't even running
<Rods_Tiger> that bug describes a completely different scenario
<Ro1> possible to run/install ubuntu with 192MB ram?
<nickwinl> I'm going from memory here -- Ro's ordeal could be that darn 'no screen(s) found' error that often happens under xorg when you switch monitors or harddrives. It's xserver-xorg-video drama.
<nickwinl> oops other nick and he's gone, gone, goonne.
<RAdams1> nickwinl: I hate that >.> fortunately, 90% of the time you can just restore your xorg.conf, make 0-3ish changes and you're on your way...
<RAdams1> The stupid problems are where just restoring your xorg.conf exactly how you had it fixes it >.<
<wgrant> Or you just remove your xorg.conf...
<storrgie> what is the easiest way to reinstall evolution?
<storrgie> like a fresh install
<wgrant> storrgie: Why do you want to?
<wgrant> You probably don't want to.
<storrgie> wgrant: i downloaded all my email into evolution... (7GB) now evolution will not start
<wgrant> Right, so you don't want to reinstall.
<bsnider> 7gb?
<wgrant> Try moving your ~/.evolution out of the way.
<storrgie> bsnider: yea... i have a couple emails
<wgrant> Reinstalling will fortunately not overwrite your settings.
 * wgrant has a few gigabytes.
<wgrant> Not quite that much, however.
<bsnider> there is no local email client, be it evolution, outlook or thunderbird that was designed to handle that much mail.
<wgrant> IMAP ftw.
<storrgie> wgrant: can you tell me how imap is better than pop, i am ignorant
<wgrant> You keep the email on the server.
<coppro> storrgie: imap allows the server to maintain stuff like the folder setup and read/unread mails and stuff
<bsnider> keep the messages off your machine. do not take responsibility for managing messages yourself.
<wgrant> So you can access it from multiple clients, and the client doesn't have to store many gigabytes of data.
<wgrant> And so a client's database corruption won't cause you to lose all of your email.
<storrgie> wait... creally coppro? so i could do that with my gmail... set up folders... and it would remain?
<coppro> although your client probably allows local copies
<coppro> storrgie: yep. That's what I do!
<storrgie> coppro: i love you.
<coppro> also, as wgrant says, the emails don't have to be stored locally
<wgrant> coppro: Right, but I don't get my client to mirror my archived emails.
<coppro> wgrant: I do because I'm on a laptop. But it's a personal choice
<wgrant> I'm on a laptop too, but I only mirror a few of my folders and inbox.
<storrgie> evolution still will not start
<storrgie> the only thing im worried about loosing is my contacts
<coppro> IMAP can't handle though; you'll have to mirror those
<coppro> *copy
<storrgie> can i just copy my 'addressbook'?
<wgrant> storrgie: Move away ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<bsnider> i wonder if everything is kept in one file, like in outlook, or if the addressbook is separate fromt eh messages
<wgrant> That should be the last of your settings gone, so Evo should at least start.
<wgrant> bsnider: ~/.evolution and common sense seem to suggest the latter.
<bsnider> are you saing putting everything in one massive pst file is a failure of common sense?
<coppro> yes
<wgrant> bsnider: No. It sounds like a *fantastic* idea.
<storrgie> so evolution just does not want to start no matter what
<wgrant> storrgie: What is the error that it gives?
<coppro> wgrant: yeah. I totally forgot that a monolithic database allows one corrupt entry to bring the entire thing down!
<storrgie> no error
<storrgie> just never shows up
<wgrant> storrgie: Try a terminal...
<storrgie> i get a couple like this:
<storrgie> (evolution:8528): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'xtvxoo6ustc': Success
<shane2peru> how would I get the kde4 desktop installed on ibex?
<wgrant> shane2peru: Install kubuntu-desktop
<shane2peru> wgrant: that is the kde4 then?
<bsnider> camel warning? it's telling you to avoid camels?
<wgrant> shane2peru: We have no KDE3.
<wgrant> bsnider: Yes. Perl is bad.
<shane2peru> wgrant: ooooh, kde3 out the door
<shane2peru> wgrant: do you have it?
<wgrant> shane2peru: I don't.
<wgrant> I'm a GNOME person.
<shane2peru> is kde4 better now?  I used it before
<shane2peru> wgrant: me too
<wgrant> It's very shiny.
<storrgie> ok so
<wgrant> And somewhat usable now we're at 4.1.
<shane2peru> I just like to see it since it si new.
<storrgie> im going to just remove evolution
<storrgie> and re-install it
<storrgie> it appears to be dead
<wgrant> shane2peru: The Kubuntu live CD is good.
<wgrant> storrgie: That's very unlikely to fix anything.
<storrgie> how so? then i can start fresh
<shane2peru> storrgie: just move all the evolution config files.
<wgrant> That won't remove your settings.
<bsnider> it might, since he blew away his userland files
<wgrant> Packages cannot touch settings.
<storrgie> i didnt blow them away yet
<wgrant> And your user can't touch package files.
<storrgie> but i could
<wgrant> Ooh.
<wgrant> You might need to kill e-d-s first.
<storrgie> e-d-s?
<storrgie> man i feel like formatting
<wgrant> Move ~/.gconf/apps/evolution and ~/.evolution out of the way, then log out and in.
<storrgie> ok
<wgrant> Also, maybe see if it starts in a guest session.
<shane2peru> yeah, what wgrant said. :)
<wgrant> I always forget that e-d-s sticks around permanently.
<storrgie> brb
<shane2peru> wgrant: how difficult is it to remove kubuntu-desktop once it is installed?
<storrgie> just a cntrl+alt+Bksp right?
<bsnider> is that a program that would start in a guest session?
<wgrant> bsnider: Yes.
<shane2peru> wgrant: I don't like liveCD's
<wgrant> shane2peru: You can probably just remove kubuntu-desktop then apt-get autoremove to get rid of it all.
<shane2peru> wgrant: that is what I was just thinking myself.
<shane2peru> I think I would have to track down a few of those other apps it installs though, because I currently have k3b installed and it doesn't try to remove it when I run autoremove
<wgrant> THat's because you installed k3b manually.
<shane2peru> wgrant: hmm, I will give it a try, I did like the new look of kde4
<storrgie> roar
<storrgie> back
 * wgrant escapes from storrgie
<storrgie> ok is there anything i should know before setting up imap
<shane2peru> lol
<wgrant> storrgie: It is awesome. That is all.
<storrgie> wgrant: newbs need to learn too!
<wgrant> Well, actually, it's pretty bad, but it's the best we've got.
<wgrant> And it's much better than POP3.
<storrgie> i mean like setting it up wise, is there anything that is a bad idea
<wgrant> Nothing particularly that I can think of.
<storrgie> with gmail is there anything special with setup?
<storrgie> imap.gmail.com?
<wgrant> I will not use Gmail. I don't know.
<shane2peru> storrgie: if you log into gmail, it should tell you all the settings
<bsnider> wgrant, because of the privacy issues?
<shane2peru> storrgie: click on the help setup button inside your gmail account
<storrgie> shane2peru: yea i am right now, i just figured i could ask real quick... like if someone rattled pop I could rattle off all the settings
<storrgie> bsnider: privacy>?
<shane2peru> storrgie: been too long since I set it up. lol :)
<wgrant> bsnider: And due to my general issues with Google's business practices, yes.
<storrgie> ohhhhh
<bsnider> i'm tyrying to think of what issues those could be
<storrgie> custom command here? can tunnel over ssh?
<bsnider> they do pay andrew morton
<bsnider> all of their stuff is open source
<wgrant> They hoard information. Etc. They are generally in a pretty powerful monopoly.
<storrgie> but they are not evil
<wgrant> Because their motto says they aren't? Sure.
<storrgie> wait, when using imap, that is only for recieving mail... not sending
<storrgie> you still use smtp with google?
<bsnider> google isn't a monopoly. they may have cornered a market, but that's because they're good
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> bsnider: Pretty much everybody uses Google for at least search.
<wgrant> And they're taking over the mail market.
<bsnider> because they're good
<wgrant> That's not relevant.
<bsnider> a monopoly is the ability to outlaw your competition
<bsnider> google outcompetes, they do not outlaw
<bsnider> the government is the only organization that can be a monopoly
<bsnider> 'big' does not mean 'bad'
<jgoguen> bsnider: so Microsoft isn't a monopoly?
<storrgie> wgrant: is it bad to mess with gmails folder structure?
<wgrant> jgoguen: Even though they were found guilty of being a legal monopoly. Of course not!
<wgrant> storrgie: No idea.
<bsnider> microsoft is protected in part by software patents. i don't believe in that nonsense or any other IP
<storrgie> anyone using gmail with imap?
<jgoguen> bsnider: I can agree with you there, software shouldn't be patentable
<ArkoldThos> heya :)
<shane2peru> storrgie: nope, I set mine up with pop.
<shane2peru> storrgie: did you enable imap on your gmail account?
<storrgie> yea, but i want to 'file' all my emails
<storrgie> and i tried to create a new folder... but it doesnt seem to like that
<shane2peru> storrgie: ok, but you are able to see your emails?
<storrgie> shane2peru: yea i can, i just want to file them... alot.
<shane2peru> storrgie: hmm, afraid I can't be of much help there.
<shane2peru> storrgie: you may have to play around in the settings and see if evolution is setup allowing new folders to be made.
<shane2peru> ok, cya all
<brock> i am trying to run the enemy territory quake wars installer. it is an executable file but when I try to execute from the command line it says file not found
<brock> the file is definitely present
<brock> brock@Mainframe:~/Desktop$ ls -l ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run
<brock> -rwxrwxrwx 1 brock brock 556383725 2008-10-28 21:34 ETQW-client-1.5-full.x86.run
<storrgie> i love you guys, thanks
<bigfox> After an upgrade to Intrepid, I am having a problem where programs that I try to load by clicking on them will not load.  However programs that are set to load on login load and work fine.
<bigfox> I have a terminal window that loads on startup and when I try to load programs, the terminal output is as fallows:
<bigfox> bigfox@KIT:~$ firefox
<bigfox> No protocol specified
<bigfox> Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<bigfox> bigfox@KIT:~$ eog
<bigfox> No protocol specified
<bigfox> Cannot open display:
<bigfox> Run 'eog --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<bigfox> Most of the time, the problem goes away when I log out and log back in, but I must do that every time I start up the machine.
<gaelfx> hey, my Exaile seems to have mysteriously stopped working, it can't read the database file, does anyone have any idea why that might be?
<ytoox> I have a sony vaio laptop and the integrated microphone does not work, neither the microphone jack. I tried installing backports following a tutorial but the problem persists. I am using intrepid
<ytoox> can someone help me?
<Astral_Enigma> ytoox: What sound system are you using?
<ytoox> pulseaudio
<jbg7474> Intrepid + Palm device = no synch!  Can anyone help?
<bozza> hi
<Astral_Enigma> Have you checked in the device settings that it's picking up the microphone as a capture device?
<bozza> guys i have a problem with synaptic manager
<bozza> its not finding anything
<Astral_Enigma> My default Intrepid settings had it using a different device for capture for some reason
<bozza> i tried deleting sources.list
<bozza> and redoing it . but still it doesnt find anything
<coppro> you deleted sources.list?
<Astral_Enigma> Once I pointed my capture device to PulseAudio, it solved the problem, as I already had my devices configured in pulse
<ytoox> Astral_Enigma: yes, and when I use skype it does not record anything
<ytoox> I got some other options for microphone but I really don't know what's best
<gaelfx> ytoox: well, does your mic work in other apps?
<bozza> coppro yes i did . and i reticked all the things in software sources . so it made a new sources.list
<bozza> but still didnt work
<ytoox> gaelfx: nop
<wgrant> bozza: What does 'sudo apt-get update' tell you?
<bozza> one sec
<bozza> i have 8.10 btw
<bozza> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/restricted Sources
<bozza> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed/universe Sources
<bozza> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/restricted Packages
<bozza> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/main Packages
<bozza> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/multiverse Packages
<bozza> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports/universe Packages
<bozza> etc
<KDesk> where is the kde3 apps config save in intrepid?
<bozza> wgrant thats what it shows
<ytoox> gaelfx: what could I do?
<wgrant> bozza: Erm, there's no plain intrepid/main or intrepid/universe?
<storrgie> with evolution, is there a way to make the same columns for all views easily?
<WelshDragon> Hrmmm..Does anyone else still have that stupid bug where the scrollbar disappears in the tabs in nautilus?
<bozza> ok shall i just copy and paste the stuff from here
<bozza> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#sources.list
<wgrant> WelshDragon: Sometimes when you middle-click on a folder to open a new tab?
<gaelfx> ytoox: well, pasting dmesg might help, or lspci
<ytoox> ok
<wgrant> bozza: Oh my... no.
<kubuntu_> hello with the new KDE can you add a firefox icon in panel?  ie(quickstart)
<WelshDragon> No wgrant, If i go File > New Tab, the scrollbar disappears on the first tab.
<bozza> .... ? no ? ok
 * wgrant stabs UbuntuGuide deader than anything has ever been.
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu_: you can drag the icon from the menu to the panel
<wgrant> bozza: Pastebin your sources.list, and I'll correct it for you.
<wgrant> UbuntuGuide is thoroughly on crack.
<bozza> pastebin ?
<bozza> sorry i never heard that
<gaelfx> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ytoox> gaelfx: http://pastebin.com/m4c1b4542
<bozza> ok
 * wgrant feels sick now.
<WelshDragon> Nevermind wgrant, I looked on Launchpad, the bug was never fixed.
 * zerwas heals wgrant 
<kubuntu_> JontheEchidna: i cannot drag anything from menu to my panel
<wgrant> UbuntuGuide is even more revoltingly misleading than I thought,.
<bozza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63878/plain/
<bozza> wgrant thanks foe helping out btw
<wgrant> bozza: Did you mean to omit the first 'd'
<wgrant> bozza: np
<bozza> one sec will check if its there
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu_: oh, it is a bit finicky about where you paste it, in my experience it's much easier if you drag it to your desktop first, then to the panel
<bozza> yea the first d is there .. i just didnt paste it in by mistake
<JontheEchidna> dragging by the widget handles that pop up
<JontheEchidna> the situation should be much improved come KDE 4.2
<wgrant> bozza: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/63880/ instead.
<kubuntu_> JontheEchidna: ahhh i gotta someohow get firefox into the widget panel
<bozza> ok thanks
<gaelfx> ytoox: two questions: what is ForceXPAon and where is your lspci output?
<bozza> 1 sec
<wgrant> sudo apt-get update, and see if you can see packages then. If not, pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update.
<kubuntu_> grrrrrr
<ytoox> gaelfx: lspci http://pastebin.com/m175b1889
<ytoox> I don't know what force xpa is
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu_: if you drag it to the veeeery edge of the panel it won't give you the red circle with cross icon and you'll be able to put it in
<JontheEchidna> anyway, good night
<bozza> shit i will break this laptop into pieces
<bozza> still nothing
<kubuntu_> thanks
<bozza> i did mention i am on 8.10
<bozza> yes ?
<wgrant> bozza: You did. Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update, please
<wgrant> bozza: Where are you looking that you can't find packages?
<bozza> ok
<bozza> i type in search
<bozza> then type vlc
<bozza> and ok
<bozza> and nothing shows up
<wgrant> Where?
<bozza> where as in 8.04 it did
<bozza> in synaptic package manager
<bozza> the main window
<bozza> where it lists all packages
<wgrant> In the box in the toolbar?
<bozza> ohhhh
<bozza> i had vlc in the quick searchbar
<bozza> as well as the normal search
<gaelfx> ytoox: not sure why your mic wouldn't be working, maybe you should try using the alsa-info.sh script, google it and paste output
<bozza> which for some reason ,, didnt let me display the result
<bozza> how annoying was that
<gaelfx> ytoox: you're sure the problem isn't the volume setting?
<wgrant> bozza: It's possible that the index wasn't yet complete.
<bozza> i spent nearly an hour ... and i feel like a monkey now
<wgrant> bozza: I like easy fixes like that.
<bozza> yea i like it as well . but i just feel like an idiot
<bozza> :P
<wgrant> That is a bit of UI roadkill.
<ytoox> gaelfx: well, when I try skype (which has control over capture) it lowers it be default, like it's not present
<gaelfx> ytoox: you should be able to change that setting in Skype
<wgrant> In fact, that UI is *stupid*.
<ytoox> gaelfx: and all the internal mic icons on the alsamixer get shut down by default
 * wgrant might file a bug later.
<ytoox> I know, even when i changed that, the mic still does not work
<bozza> wgrant thanks so much for your time
<gaelfx> ytoox: which version of Skype are you using? (Skype, Skype-Static or Skype-Static-oss?
<bozza> haha no ui is good
<bozza> we are not in msdos world anymore :D
<ytoox> gaelfx: where do I get the alsa script
<ytoox> ?
<wgrant> bozza: No problem.
<ytoox> skype
<bozza> i love 8.10 .. i just plugged my phone in though usb and my laptop connected to the internet like magic
<bozza> even in windows i have to install software and drivers for it to work
<bozza> but with 8.10 . just plugged in my phone . and it worked straight away :D
<wgrant> NM0.7 rocks.
<bozza> easily the nicest os
<chuckf> anyone have info about the usb-creator? Specifically is it designed not to use a SD card as a valid medium?
<wgrant> Good to hear.
<bozza> nm0.7?
<wgrant> bozza: Network Manager 0.7.
<bozza> oh ok :)
<bozza> ubuntu should be more common . like its easiest the nicest os
<bozza> i just love the updates
<gaelfx> ytoox: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<wgrant> chuckf: It checks that it is connected through USB, isn't a disk, and is removable.
<wgrant> chuckf: I don't have an SD card with me, so can't tell which criterion is failed by them.
<chuckf> okay, thanks wgrant
<gaelfx> ytoox: save it, right-click, change properties to make it executable, the run ./alsa-info.sh in terminal
<chuckf> wgrant, are you on that project?
<wgrant> chuckf: I'm not.
<chuckf> k
<ytoox> ok
<chuckf> thanks for the info
<KDesk> How can I change the color or and KDE 3 app in intrepid?
<OldPaths616> I upgraded to 8.20 last night and lost networking.  3 other systemsstill online so Im sure it was upgrade.  how to test networking on that desktop install?
<gaelfx> ytoox: but really, I need to know which version of Skype you're using also
<chuckf> wgrant, just found a bug on it, don't know why I missed it before
<gaelfx> ytoox: you should really try to use skype-static-oss
<gaelfx> ytoox: are you using the medibuntu repos?
<ytoox> gaelfx: yeah, and the alsa website is not loading
<gaelfx> ytoox: I couldn't get Skype to work properly until I started using static-oss version
<ytoox> ok
<jbg7474> Can anyone help with getting gpilot talking to a Palm device in Intrepid (worked in Hardy)?
<ytoox> gaelfx: where else can I get the alsa script?
<gaelfx> ytoox: I don't know, that's the only place I've ever seen it
<gaelfx> ytoox: try a google search
<ytoox> mmm
<ytoox> I did
<ytoox> I did
<ytoox> gaelfx: I tried the static version and I can only hear a buzz when the test call replays my recording
<gaelfx> ytoox: static-oss
<gaelfx> ytoox: not static
<gaelfx> ytoox: you must not have looked very hard: http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/alsa-utils/alsa-info.sh
<ytoox> no, I installed skype-static-oss
<ytoox> running the script
<ytoox> gaelfx: this is the output
<ytoox> http://pastebin.com/m43767949
<jbg7474> <---- hears nothing but crickets on this subject
<nemo> Hey, I turned down the combined logout/IM thingy 'cause I didn't care about the IM thing
<nemo> but the magic guest account thing seems to be part and parcel
<nemo> how do I reenable that
<nemo> is it even possible?
<jbg7474> Anyone out there using a Palm device at all with Intrepid?
<ytoox> gaelfx: what do you see?
<mxweas> is anyone here running ubuntu intrepid?
<mxweas> if so could you get me a quick file?
<zerwas> mxweas, o_O which? see packages.ubuntu.com
<coppro> huh?
<coppro> quick file?
 * coppro is running intrepid
<mxweas>  /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<mxweas> just post it on pastebin or something maybe
<mxweas> thx
<coppro> I don't have that
<tinman08> help sudo configure command
<coppro> tinman08: huh?
<mxweas> I think I just found it on my own system
<mxweas> needed to install something
<mxweas> thx anyway
<Winkie> tinman08: you're probably looking for the command 'visudo'
<gaelfx> ytoox: I don't know man, I can't see anything that pops out to me, I think you need someone with more experience sifting through alsa problems
<tinman08> is that the dpkg 1?
<gaelfx> ytoox: if you ever see crimsun on, ask him
<Winkie> tinman08: sorry, i don't know what you mean
<captain_> is this a safe way to upgrade to 8.10 right now? by press Alt+F2 and type in “update-manager -d” (without the quotes)
<wgrant> captain_: That's right.
<coppro> no sudo?
<coppro> shouldn't he use gksu?
<captain_> wgrant, thanks!
<rsch> is e17 avalible for intrepid?
<wgrant> coppro: It should ask if it needs it.
<rsch> how do i install it?
<coppro> e17?
<rsch> enlightenment17
<OldPaths616> I lost networking after doing what captain_ suggested and I don't know how to test or get it back
<captain_> OldPaths616 what have you done? I am still downloading the updates now
<captain_> OldPaths616 you didn't already get to the installing did you?
<OldPaths616> I did the Alt_F2 update.  it went well but I don't have networkking on that machine after reboot
<OldPaths616> yes, it installed great, no issues
<captain_> OldPaths616 how long ago? Some of your old repositories were disabled, what about restricted drivers?
<a1len> Is there any good programs for...aesthetically enhancing Intrepid?
<soreau> compiz-fusion?
<captain_> x2 for compiz
<a1len> Thanks guys.
<OldPaths616> I did the install last night.  before install.  it told me it would disable third party repos.  my monitor used restricted niividea
<dstambou> hi. For some reason, when I switch on desktop  affects, I lose all my virtual desktops. Any idea how to fix this?
<wgrant> OldPaths616: We're all waiting for nvidia to update their drivers, unfortunately.
<gregbrady> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit from a usb drive and at the partitioning screen I keep getting the error, too small.  It is a 500 GB drive that I am dividing in two.  What is too small?
<OldPaths616> ok,but those drives shouldn't affect networking right?
<nemo> gregbrady: some people in past I seem to recall getting that because either the tool or them was confusing, like 250gigabytes for 250 megabytes
<nemo> gregbrady: or something similar
<nemo> gregbrady: but, yeah, no clue without seeing exactly what you're doing
<wgrant> OldPaths616: Right, they're just video drivers.
<secret901> I'm having enabling visual effects in Ibex
<OldPaths616> thought now.  so I'm still at a loss as to what happened to networking :-(
<secret901> When I try to enable visual effects, it just switches back to "None"
<captain_> OldPaths616, I always seem to have to re-enable my broadcom restricted driver on both my machines, have you checked the restricted drives since the install?
<gregbrady> nemo: no, this is a 500 GB drive.  No confusion
<coppro> secret901: did they work in hardy?
<fserve> i need help, my gnome-terminal.schemas got corrupted, can anyone dcc send it to me? - INTREPID
<secret901> coppro: yes
<coppro> hmm
<secret901> coppro: My graphics driver is Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<fserve> plz, someone?
<fserve> just locate gnome-terminal.schemas
<fserve> then send it to me
<OldPaths616> my network has never used restricted drives, always just been supported.  The only restricted is the monitor drivers
<kubuntu_> i am having trouble configuring my panel in kde4
<kubuntu_> i get it so messed up i have to delete files in the ~/.kde4 directory and reboot
<kubuntu_> let's say I remove kickoff then try to start that widget again, it pops up in the right corner of the panel
<binspace> Hello, anybody know where the System Beep preferences widget went?
<coppro> kubuntu_: to save the preferences you must do a clean logoff
<kubuntu_> coppro: i am trying to get firefox as a 'quicklaunch'
<coppro> kubuntu_: I haven't used that widget sadly
<fserve> can someone dcc send to me gnome-terminal.schemas (ubuntu 8.10)
<coppro> fserve: someone possibly can. Or you could reconfigure the package it's in
<fserve> i cant
<secret901> I can't enable Visual effects in Ibex
<wgrant> fserve: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal-data
<fserve> ...
<kubuntu_> anyone else here confused with all the triangles after you click the cashew
<fserve> wgrant, do not work
<wgrant> !doesn't work | fserve
<ubottu> fserve: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<seclm193> Hello all
<fserve> i cant control c the error : (
<wgrant> fserve: Huh?
<clm193> Anyone know of any network manager fixes for Intrepid Ibex for secure networks?
<wgrant> clm193: It might help if we knew what were meant to be fixing for you.
<fserve> sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal-data
<clm193> I am trying to connect to my schools network and ubuntu keeps asking for a wireless certificate.  The connection doesn't need a config file
<fserve> Warning: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schemas could not be found.
<fserve> Usage: gconf-schemas --[un]register file1.schemas
<clm193> wgrant, I am trying to connect to my schools network and ubuntu keeps asking for a wireless certificate.  The connection doesn't need a config file
<fserve> gconf-schemas: error: You need at least a file to (un)register.
<fserve> dpkg: error processing gnome-terminal-data (--configure):
<fserve> ...
<fserve> this is my error
<wgrant> clm193: Put in the certificate, then.
<wgrant> fserve: Why did you delete it!?
<wgrant> sudo touch /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schemas
<wgrant> Then try again.
<fserve> did not
<clm193> wgrant, the university doesn't use a certificate.  Vista works perfectly and ubuntu 8.04 works perfectly
<wgrant> Somebody did, and it wasn't the packaging system.
<fserve> maybe fsck
<wgrant> clm193: You have selected the wrong authentication mechanism.
<fserve> another error now
<clm193> wgrant, I have tried them all.
<wgrant> clm193: Not all of them require certificates.
<fserve> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schemas:1 parser error : Document is empty
<clm193> wgrant, I do know that the connection is WPA Enterprise
<wgrant> clm193: Follow the University's documentation to select the appropriate authentication mechanism. Mine uses Protected EAP, for example.
<wgrant> That only requires my staff or student username and password.
<clm193> wgrant, that one is also, but with that selected I still can not connect.
<OldPaths616> dude, I don
<clm193> wgrant, could the network manager in Ibex be broken?
<wgrant> clm193: What do you mean you can not connect? That isn't very descriptive.
<wgrant> clm193: Works fine for me - more likely your wireless drivers.
<clm193> It connects to the server, but wont authorize
<wgrant> Which variety of wireless card do you have?
<clm193> wgrant, I'm not sure if it's the wireless driver.  Can it be the driver if I can connect fine at my home wireless, but not at school?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Lots of drivers have stupid broken WPA(2) (Enterprise) implementations.
<OldPaths616> i don't know exactly which change fixed it but networking is working after cleaning out the /etc/network/interfaces file.  if others come with this issue might recomend the same.  :-D
<wgrant> Some drivers will just stop working after a while.
<clm193> wgrant, can you help me with the driver?
<wgrant> Some drivers will occasionally stop receiving non-broadcast packets after a while only when using PEAP with WPA>
<wgrant> clm193: Probably not, but you could at least advise us on which driver you are using.
<clm193> I'm using a dell wireless 1505 dranft n
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Sounds buggy.
<clm193> not sure, i'm using a driver that ubuntu installed.
<clm193> I know dell is now supporting linux and making drivers for it, can the 8.04 drivers work in 8.10
<clm193> wgrant, it's using BroadCom STA driver
<wgrant> Ahahaha Broadcom.
<clm193> what's that mean?
<clm193> What I'm not understanding is why it worked in ubuntu 8.04, but not in 8.10
<wgrant> Broadcom drivers have traditionally been bad.
<wgrant> I've never had the displeasure of using them.
<clm193> lol, i just want my wireless to work :(
<clm193> wgrant, any ideas on how I can get this working?
<wgrant> No idea.
<clm193> Now i have a friend that has a different problem with 8.10 and he can't get it working either
 * wgrant -> home
<clm193> I thought maybe the network manager isn't complete yet
<eross> with day 1 left to go, i take it the beta will be release and good to go?
<snadge> is it ever? :P
<eross> lol, kinda scared to upgrade but is usual fear
<eross> 8.04 was painless though
<DanaG> wtf is a STA?  I know b43, but 'wl' is weird.
<clm193> well, i just think, any update to 8.10 will be released with the update from beta to release
<dug_> eross: you might try running partimage from a live cd, to create an exact snapshot of your partition before you upgrade
<clm193> When I installed 8.04, the driver I'm using now worked fine then, but 8.10 doesn't like it
<clm193> that's why i'm not exactly sure that it's my driver
<kubuntu_> i heard the hybrid drivers that broadcom made are going to be in 8.10 so that no need for fwcutter, b43, or ndiswrapper
<eross> i'll check it out dug, thanks
<kubuntu_> im actually on a broadcom 4306 and yesterdays install of 8.10 went well and all i did was install the b43 application that i was told too
<clm193> b43?
<kubuntu_> b43-fwcutter application
<clm193> should I try that?  8.10 came with a driver that works
<DanaG> Supposedly 'wl' is better than b43.
<DanaG> me wonders what the heck STA stands for.
<clm193> can someone help me out on how to use it
<DanaG> S......T......A.... ? I've got nothing.
<kubuntu_> clm193: go to your hardware drivers and it should be suggested for yoiu
<clm193> it's there, enabled, and in use
<clm193> but I still can't connect to a WPA Enterprise network
<kubuntu_> clm193: you won't be able to from what I understand
<kubuntu_> NDISwrapper will let you though
<clm193> umm, ok, how do i connect that way?
<kubuntu_> lol that could take a while
<kubuntu_> there is an entire support page on ndiswrapper hang on
<clm193> umm, i need internet
<xiaopi_> does somebody know if they fixed the logitech webcam support in RC ? last alpha had problem since they started loading it as kernel module
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<xiaopi_> today pawan
<pawan> today is 29
<xiaopi_> does it really matter? you have to get it as soon as it gets out? upgrade from RC is gonna go smoothly so i don't see the urge :)
<kubuntu_> will there be major updates from the current rc? or just another quick daily update and walllaaa!!
<gaelfx> prolly the latter
<dug_> xiaopi_: i tested a logitech webcam yesterday, it works okay
<dug_> just reddish in kopete tho
<kubuntu_> i hope the update roasts my cashew, cause it aint tasting too good right now
<gaelfx> dug_: how did you get the drivers for it?
<xiaopi_> thx dug_, didn't have time to try lately
<dug_> gaelfx: I just plugged it in and tried it
<dug_> i may have installed stuff a while back in hardy that is still installed, don't remember
<radams> Hi, I'm getting KP's very frequently. /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog only seem to be returning info from my current boot, though. How can I view logs from when the KP happened, or what is the best way to troubleshoot this? (Kubuntu 8.10)
<DanaG> Odd... my down and left arrows don't repeat, but up and right do.
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<gaelfx> dug_: ah, ok, thanks
<gaelfx> DanaG: did you ever solve your bluetooth problem?
<xiaopi_> down repeat normally on mine
<DanaG> The rfcomm?  Nope, can't figure out a nice way to do it -- it's like I have to go back to manually editing config files.
<DanaG> And even though PA 0.9.13 (on the PPA) supposedly supports bluetooth audio.... I see no way to set it up.
<radams> oh hi Joey
<KDesk> isn't there anny binary for opera 9.6?
<radams> ok, i've found stuff in /var/log/dmesg.0, but it looks like if there's a kp, nothing gets committed? every kp boot seems to not be logged in the dmesg.* files...
<DanaG> Panic means you can't log anything.
<DanaG> The only way you could debug would be through something like a serial console.
<radams> so logging isn't done when it happens? in other words, I can't get a log from 5 minutes before the KP?
<DanaG> Well, there's supposedly some crashkernel thing... but it doesn't do anything for me.
<DanaG> From before?  Hmm, 5 minutes is quite a while...
<radams> I understand that when the KP actually occurrs, you can't log, but what about shortly before?
<pawan> then
<DanaG> Hmm, it should do log rotation, shouldn't it?
<radams> I can't find ANY logs with boot data except from my current boot
<DanaG> Hmm, look in /var/log/messages.0
<DanaG> The numbered ones have some from previous days, for me.
<radams> k, checking now
<joeyadams> Isn't there a way to get kexec to come on at a kernel panic and grab the dmesg?
<Roger_Klotz> hey guys, I just updated to the 8.10 rc on my laptop, and when i boot i get to the login screen, login is sucessful, and then the screen goes to prompt and has a bunch of weird colors and symobols. Ive ran all the recovery tools that come with linux, but it still does this. ive tried apt-get update, sucessfully gotten the packages and installed, but its not fixing it.
<radams> ok, I confirm that, DanaG. Looking through those logs now
<DanaG> Yeah, there's the linux-crashdump thing... but it always just tells me to pass a crashkernel= parameter... even though it DOES pass one.
<dug_> Roger_Klotz: i don't know how to fix that, but sounds like a graphics driver problem.  check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for example
<RAdams1> DanaG: looks like info is in that log, but just as I was looking at it, I got another KP D:
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> oh yeah, most awesome smiley char ever: 'þ'
<DanaG> :þ xþ XÞ
<Roger_Klotz> dug_: if it was a graphics driver problem woulnt failsafe startup work?
<Roger_Klotz> wouldnt*
<dug_> Roger_Klotz: i just remember a year ago i had graphics issues, and nothing would start up.  i had to control-alt-f2 or whatever to get to a command line and try different things.  don't remember how i fixed it tho
<RAdams> heh
<RAdams> hm... if a call to my wlan fails 31000 times in a row, should I be concerned? :P
<RAdams> going to disable wireless... I have a sneaking suspicion that's part of the problem...
<RAdams> I've never seen "last message repeated 31925 times" before... that was special
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I downgraded Xorg (yes, very risky) to "fix" what nvidia has left broken for 5 MONTHS!.... and compiz sometimes randomly hard-locks to where nither ctrl-alt-backspace nor alt-sysrq-k will kill it.
<DanaG> I end up having to ssh in and killall -9 compiz.real.... at which point, Xorg gets the ctrl-alt-backspace, and quits.
<DanaG> Rather quite very annoying,
<DanaG> .
<rberckma> I just installed 8.10 and I was trying to set up my old metacity keybindings in gconf-editor. It seems binding keys for such targets as move_to_workspace_1 has no
<rberckma> +effect... any ideas?
<ripps> One of the many things I wanted fixed more than anything: faster gtk dialogs. The open/save dialogs take just long enough to annoy me. But perhaps that's just the ADD talking]
<gaelfx> does anyone know much about the sdp daemon?
<Neurologic> Anyone available for a quick question?
<td123> Neurologic: just ask
<Neurologic> Well, last release of Ubuntu was a lot of drama, and circles, ended up not finding a solution to a problem with my networking card. With Ibex coming out, I wonder if there's any progress on problems with Intel WiFi Link wireless cards?
<wishie> odd, my intel wifi card just works.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a compilation of the new features of Intrepid Ibex (compared with Hardy)?
<wishie> (with hardy)
<td123> wishie: that's no surprise.. the real surprise is half of the things that didn't work in hardy, work in intrepid out of the box (rc)
<elpargo> bullgard4, in the download page of every release there is a "what's new"
<gaelfx> does anyone use exaile and have problems with loading their library?
<td123> wishie: on my hardware
<Neurologic> wishie, I have an Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, I had a huge run around, with no solutions =( Basically, it rendered my laptop unable to connect to wireless :S
<Neurologic> So I had to just sit and hope for the next release to have a solution, hence me being here to ask.
<wishie> i have a...
<wishie> 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<wishie> and it works out of the box on hardy for me.
<bullgard4> elpargo: Does there exist a "download page" of Intrepid Ibex? What is its address?
<Neurologic> Really?
<wishie> bullgard4: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/   <-- daily build.
<Neurologic> Mine didn't work AT ALL.
<td123> wishie: I have the same (a little older model though)
<wishie> Neurologic: im using it right now..
<Neurologic> Didn't even detect networks, multiple networks.
<Neurologic> Well that's inconsistent, why would mine not, and yours work, if it's the same card? =P
<wishie> Neurologic: not that its relevant, but what laptop ?
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/d5b531e7b I get these errors when I run exaile, I tried reinstalling python 2.5, but to no avail, does anyone have a suggestion as to what my next step might be?
<Neurologic> Dell Inspiron 1525
<wishie> hmm, checking something now..
<bullgard4> elpargo: In http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ there is no  "what's new". So your answer is wrong.
<Neurologic> Sure, any explanation would be more than welcome wishie =)
<wishie> Neurologic: did you try the backport modules for it ?
<wishie> Neurologic: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic ?
<Neurologic> No idea what a backport module is? O_O
<elpargo> bullgard4, that wasn't my answer that was wishie, if you let me look for the link I'll provide it.
<Neurologic> I was told by support people in #ubuntu to run all sorts of commands, but never that, I don't think.
<wishie> Neurologic: im just letting you know what works for me..HP laptop, but same wifi card.
<wishie> Neurologic: my wifi light even toggles on/off when i turn the card on/off
<ripps> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<elpargo> bullgard4, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<wishie> Neurologic: and afaik, there is an issue with Wireless N on these cards in Intrepid, but there is a backport for that, too
<Neurologic> wishie, Hmm. All right, well considering Ibex is tomorrow, I'll try it, and if I have problems I'll try that then, copied it down.
<Neurologic> Thanks a lot.
<elpargo> gnome update for me is enough to upgrade :)
<wishie> ive got a url if you want..
<Neurologic> Sure.
<Neurologic> I'm keeping it all to try and get back to using Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> elpargo: Thank you very much for your help.
<wishie> Neurologic: http://tinyurl.com/3eezkj
<wishie> relatd to HP laptops, but the Intel Wifi section will explain some things
<Neurologic> Great! Thanks =)
<dr_willis> I finially got wireless working with my HP laptop under 8.10 :)
<wishie> works for me on 8.04
<wishie> heh
<Neurologic> I'll download Ibex tomorrow, and if I have any problems, I'll follow those steps.
<Neurologic> Thanks again
<wishie> im getting an ibex build now
<wishie> no worries Neurologic
<Neurologic> Sleep for me, Cheers all!
 * wishie prays we dont get a big rush of people in #alsa tomorrow..heh
<dr_willis> We will have to watch #ubuntu an see how big a # we can get in there. :)
<wishie> and i will have to steet clear of #ubuntu..heh
<wishie> and perhaps #alsa :)
<wishie> i had my work cut out for me with the hardy release
<dr_willis> I was thinking i saw the highest total at like a liittle over 3000+  last release
<wishie> im kind of annoyed with intrepid, though.. the Kubuntu version anyway
<Tukon> wishie: why's that?
<dr_willis> Im using gnome now for the foreseable future....
<wishie> i need 2.6.27 kernel (in intrepid) for all my laptops keys to work properly.. yet, i still want to use KDE3, which intrepid kubuntu doesnt have..
<Tukon> wishie: me too
<wishie> so i have to choose between one or the other.. and make my own 2.6.27 for hardy, or build my own kde3 for intrepid
<Tukon> but kde4 is really growing on me
<Tukon> so i'm sticking it out for now
<wishie> ill make the change, one day
<wishie> but for now, i have 3.5.9 setup just as i like it, and dont want to change..heh
<Tukon> what feature do you need in 3 that isnt in 4?
<Tukon> ah
<Tukon> this is just making me look forward more to 4.2
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for Kde4
<wishie> kde 4.1 should have been 4.0
<wishie> 4.0 should never have existed :P
<Tukon> word to that
<Tukon> dr_willis: then we might rename the disti Canonical Kubuntu Linux 9.04 Ultimate Edition
<Tukon> ;-)
<dr_willis> Dont for get the 2009 at the end
<Tukon> lol
<dr_willis>  Canonical Kubuntu Linux 9.04 Ultimate Home Supreme Lite Edition 2009
<Tukon> sadly it sounds like they are continuing the same kind of crap with windows 7
<bullgard4>   What does "to showcase" mean in "New Features since Ubuntu 8.04: These features are showcased for your attention. Please test them and report any bugs you find on Launchpad: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu"?
<wgrant> ... with Advanced Security Technologies!
<Tukon> anyway peace
<wishie> hehe
<dr_willis> 'shown off'
<wishie> more stuff 'just worked' with hardy, than with XP SP3 on this laptop..
<dr_willis> 'to be put on display'
<wgrant> wishie: But Windows is clearly better. It's better, I tell you!
<dr_willis> Ive noticed Vista crashing more and more on my machunes with each new update for it..
<wishie> dr_willis: ive experienced Fista crashing once.. about 30 seconds before i wiped the drive clean..heh
<dr_willis>  Vista (not responding)
<dr_willis> should be the name of the Next Vista release.
<wishie> started the install, during install it downloaded 1.3Gb of updates.. booted for the first time, explorer crashed, so i formatted it :P
<wishie> no no..
<wishie> the next version should be Fista.
<wishie> Fista - Bend over and take it edition
<wrinkliez> hey guys, I have recently installed 8.10 and the brightness applet wont work
<wrinkliez> any ideas? :(
<pdlnhrd> i am having a hard time having my computer  recoginzing my DV device (i want to capture video in Kino) and it says /dev/raw1394  doesn't work   but it doesn't exist   how can I make it exist lsmod shows that the module is loaded.  jason@bukowski:~$ ls -la /dev/raw1394   ls: cannot access /dev/raw1394: No such file or directory   Anyone help me with this or suggest another DV capture program?
<dr_willis> You may need to be sure the proper moduiles are loaded...
<pdlnhrd> here is a pastebin of my system http://pastebin.com/d37e9dcb0
<skwashd> for the last 2 or 3 days i have been getting /var filled up (it is a separate partition) with the following
<skwashd> Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.27-7-generic #1
<skwashd> any ideas?
<skwashd> lemme pastbin the backtrace
<pdlnhrd> the modules was loaded before...now it isn't... is there something to make it persist?
<wrinkliez> anyone have any idea about why the brightness applet isnt working?
<wrinkliez> right on
<dr_willis> theres a Modules autoload directory/file in /etc/ somewhere.. or modprobe it in rc.local
<skwashd> here it is http://pastebin.ca/1239374
<skwashd> pdlnhrd: try adding it to /etc/modules
<pdlnhrd> the modules is now loaded... crw-rw---- 1 root video 171, 0 2008-10-29 00:55 /dev/raw1394   and if i try to run gksudo kino (which i know i shouldn't) it still doesn't recoginize my device.... any other ideas/
<dr_willis> be sure the app is looking at the right device..   Ither then that.. no idea
<pdlnhrd1> o.k.   i have one other problem and that is with dual video cards and daul display.   I can't configure the second monitor... here is some info about my system: http://pastebin.com/d3108d4d9
<pdlnhrd1> should i go with the propreitary drivers?
<pdlnhrd1> preference -> screen resolution on shows one display and the catalyst control center only shows one display under display manager.... should i just install the ATI drivers?
<f|uke> Why wouldn't you install the Ati driver? Do they have good linux support?
<pdlnhrd1> i guess i like to keep using the open-source drivers.... i was curious if anyone else has had any exeprience
<pdlnhrd1> plus i thought 8.10 had increase support for dual head displays
<pdlnhrd1> and the propritery driver doesn't support 8.10
<f|uke> nvidia has killer linux support. I'm happy to use their proprietary driver. the nvidia settings manager has excellent dual screen support. But I have no experience with ATi. :|
<pdlnhrd1> fjuke:   while i agree up until this current box. i have been using nvidia completely.   but with ati's opensourcing everythign including 3d support i wanted to support them.... i guess i will just have to wait
<lemonade> huh, just woked and read that nvidia had kille_d_ linux support, I got scared
<DanaG> I'm going ATI with my next laptop.
<DanaG> I've had enough issues with nvidia, old and new, in both Windows and Linux.
<gaelfx> help! my computer keeps randomly playing parts of songs and then stopping and I have no audio player open! I'm scared....
<DanaG> gaelfx: it may be the preview on icon hover.
<DanaG> I liked ATI's Windows drivers the last time I used them, which was during the 9800->X800 era.
 * DanaG tests a command:
<DanaG> !wrong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wrong
<DanaG> dang.
<DanaG> I submitted this: wrong is You're Doing It Wrong.
<lemonade> i've hated ati, now i like nvidia - if i'm someday going to hate their proprietary driver, i'll go intel :D
<pdlnhrd1> the windows ATI drivers blow chuncks... i have to reboot everytime i switch from crossfire.... but i do have pretty new cards and they might be working out the kinks
<gaelfx> DanaG: there's a preview on icon hover?
<gaelfx> cool
<f|uke> intel for graphics? You might as well stab yourself in the eye with a fork
<lemonade> huh, i've had no problems with intel
<lemonade> i'm no gamer though
<elpargo> is python2.6 the default in this release, or that didn't made the date?
<f|uke> Ah. Right. Probably not concerned with the eye-candy too.
<xiaopi_> anybody using last Ktorrent with gnome on RC? he's really CPU eater
<lemonade> f|uke: actually i have compiz working very well
<f|uke> Dont expect that if you switch to intel o.O
<lemonade> in intel that is
<lemonade> i use it at work
<f|uke> huh.
<xiaopi_> got compriz to work well with last intel integrated chip too
<lemonade> do't remember whhat card it is
<lemonade> don't
<f|uke> I still declare that they suck.
<xiaopi_> suck for what? playing?
<f|uke> For graphic
<xiaopi_> for example?
<f|uke> graphics and supoort
<f|uke> support. >< doh.
<wishie> intel is well supported for compiz and friends
<f|uke> Can you run a desktop cube and spin it without chop?
<pdlnhrd1> i have everything working well with my ATI cards 3d acceleration, direct rendering, compiz... except i can't do dual display..... :(
<xiaopi_> you still use cube everyday ? lol
<wishie> f|uke: of course you can. the 'chopping' is only VSync
<xiaopi_> desktop wall is so much more efficient
<dr_willis> Cube: 'eye candy used to make windows users drool,'
<f|uke> Yes. I use it to make my friends jealous.
<f|uke> haaaaa
<dr_willis> Then you turn it OFF to get real work done
<wishie> i have compiz enabled all the time on this laptop
<xiaopi_> you also put all effect on random if you wanna impress people
<f|uke> Yah well. Maybe. I dont pay much attention to it, thats true
<f|uke> Yah, done that too
<dr_willis> xiaopi_,  been there.. done that...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> 'the windows explode when you close them' --- COOL! we want linux...
<wishie> rofl.. Second Reality demo, C64 port..haha
<xiaopi_> but in the end, get rid of most of the eye candy, kept the fade in/out and desktopwall
<wishie> oh, this warrants getting the C64 out of the cupboard!
<dr_willis> I have several C64s :)
<xiaopi_> and taskbar preview too.. exept from that :P
<lemonade> me too
<lemonade> and yeah, 2nd reality for c64 kicks ass
<dr_willis> taskbar Preview, and zoom. thats about all the compiz i use
<wishie> ive got a C64 and a C128D
<dr_willis> The Vice Emulator is very well done. :)
<f|uke> well, generally my friends arnt impressed with, "I can ssh to my server using RSA and use VNC or SSHFS to access my shit"
<f|uke> because generally they dont understand it. stupid pot smoking hippies.
<xiaopi_> yeah but actually that kinda cool =D
<f|uke> So i have to impress them with the spinning cube :(
<xiaopi_> vnc over putty ssh tunnel on win kinda sux
<dr_willis> Untill you need it to fix grandmas pc thats 100 miles away
<dr_willis> :)
<wishie> oh nuts! Assembly 2007 winning demo.. niiiiiiiiice
<xiaopi_> grandmas pc just need regular remotedesktop :)
<wishie> 'LifeForce'
<carloslicea> hello everyone, I have two issues in my machine: 1)My intel wireless card disconnects after some time (could be a few minutes or some hours, usually ~6 hour or something), after that i have to reboot my machine if i want to connect again, 2)load some flash (specially youtube videos) in konqueror is a just a bet, 20% of the time will work the other times the plugin is loaded (nspluginviwer) but doesn't display anything
<carloslicea> are there any known solutions for those problems? (for the flash one i already trying reinstalling, no luck)
<xiaopi_> which version of KDE?\
<carloslicea> 4.2.1
<xiaopi_> dunno then :)
<carloslicea> lol
<lemonade> i'm having that nspluginwrapper-problem too on ubuntu
<wgrant> Erm, KDE 4.2 isn't even in Intrepid.
<carloslicea> err
<carloslicea> my bad
<carloslicea> sorry
<carloslicea> 4.1.2
<xiaopi_> kde4 still need some polish too ~
<carloslicea> that's why i keep firefox (and all its dependencies :/ ) around u_u
<carloslicea> but the one that is actually driving me nuts is the wireless one, it's just horrible
<carloslicea> i searched launchpad, there are some similar bugs but doesn't seem to be a fix
<xiaopi_> exept reporting, if you're not fixing them there's nothing more to do
<wishie> well, time to try the intrepid rc on my mates laptop :P
<Daisuke_Ido> alright then.  gnome-session taking up 100% of a processor core?  anyone familiar with that?
<stahlstift> Good Morning! Can someone give me an hint which server forgets the dirlock for 8.10 ? :)
 * dr_willis is not clear on the  question.
<stahlstift> dr_willis: well the sync of 8.10 final should already started and there are some servers
<stahlstift> where you can already download :)
<Daisuke_Ido> are you *that* impatient that you can't wait?
<stahlstift> exactly :)
<dr_willis> I normally update/upgrade a day or 2 befor release.. then wait a week or 2 - till it all settles down.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you've been running it already, you're already pretty much there.
<stahlstift> Daisuke_Ido: i didn´t installed the rc
<Daisuke_Ido> then whose fault is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still trying to figure out this gnome-session problem
<stahlstift> Daisuke_Ido: i try to get it as early as possible, install it, update it and then i do the same as dr_willis. I wait 2 weeks before i update again :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i just updated (installed the beta a couple weeks ago), probably won't until the second week of november or so
<dr_willis> Calculating upgrade... Done
<dr_willis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Daisuke_Ido> i had something like 4 packages to update
<Daisuke_Ido> (hadn't in a couple days)
<Daisuke_Ido> but kaudiocreator is still missing >:|
<MrHumsup> Hi guys. Just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid. I'm having this issue of not being able to use my Up, Down, Left and Right arrows in any of my apps. E.g. Prior to the dist-upgrade, depressing either the Up or Down arrow keys in Epiphany browser would have allowed me to scroll up or down a webpage, but not now. An pressing the the Up arrow key, does not bring up the last command I typed in GNOME terminal like it used to before the upgra
<dr_willis> I would start by disabling compiz and see if it works  then, try making a new user also...
<dr_willis> and also try installing some minimal window manager, see if it works in that. (like icewm)
<dr_willis> Some else had issues the other day with compiz stealing specific keypresses
<MrHumsup> dr_willis: hmm. Yeah. Had this other issue with screenshot. But it went away after I disabled the screenshot plugin in Compiz. But I have no idea how to resolve the others. Anyone any ideas? Please?
<skwashd> i should mention i am running amd64 - C2D T9300 with 4G RAM
<skwashd> should i just paste the contents of http://pastebin.ca/1239374 into a bug report on LP and wait for it be closed when intrepid+1 gets a new kernel and i won't test it on a pre alpha build?
<dulak> I was gonna talk shit about your attitude, but I'm not drunk enough to hit enter.
<dulak> skwashd: you know like 98% of the people who work on the OS you are running get no money right?
<skwashd> dulak: it is the normal process with serious regressions introduced in the last couple of weeks a ubuntu releases for the last while
<Hobbsee> serious regressions?  When did that appear?
<dulak> skwashd: yeah but you could have a better attitude in your snide little comments in the support channel
<rski> the new graphics for the partitioner/installer looks like it couldn't come from a sea of brown, good job. :)
<skwashd> Hobbsee: liferea is almost useless in the last week or so ... evolution crashes about 3 times day on a good day ... and now a kernel bug is filling my disk
<skwashd> Hobbsee: and both hardy and gutsy went down hill in the last 2 or 3 weeks before release
<Hobbsee> skwashd: and users suck.  Now you could be helpful, and avoid generalisations
<rski> have you posted to lkml ?
<skwashd> dulak: was just confirming the process was going to be the same this time around
<dulak> skwashd: no, you were doing a classic passive-aggressive job of bitching about somethign
<Hobbsee> skwashd: what version of evolution do you have installed?
<skwashd> Hobbsee: i agree
<dulak> skwashd: I do not tolerate bullshit, at least be honest about your motives.
<skwashd> Hobbsee: 2.24.1-0ubuntu2
<skwashd> dulak: get my machine working properly
<Hobbsee> skwashd: darn.  Was hoping that would have fixed it for you
<skwashd> Hobbsee: nope
<dulak> skwashd: You feel entitled to a perfect OS, and I do not blame you for that, cuz ubuntu kicks ass, but seriously, adjust the attitude.
<Hobbsee> skwashd: your'e not a master, he's not your slave.  be respectful, and obey the !coc, else i'll give you somewhere else to whine, thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> but the user is owed everything, even if you pansy devs are working hard, it's NOT ENOUGH!
<skwashd> dulak: personally i wish i never upgraded to dapper ... breezy was rock solid
<wgrant> 'liferea is almost useless' is the most useless bug report I've seen today.
<wgrant> What is wrong with it? It works fine for me.
<dulak> skwashd: personally I hope yer penis falls off, but I'm a dick.
<wgrant> dulak: Cease that, please.
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry.  i should probably check to see if there's a bug report for missing kaudiocreator or the gnome-session issue i'm having (which i can't seem to nail down)
<skwashd> wgrant: regularly fails to update feed and the unread count contantly keeps on saying there is unread posts when there are none
<Hobbsee> Daisuke_Ido: is there a kde4 port of kaudiocreator?
<Daisuke_Ido> there is not, to my knowledge, however, it's supposedly part of kdemultimedia
<Hobbsee> Daisuke_Ido: hmm, might be worth checking that.  The old kde3 versions aren't available anymore
<skwashd> looks like it is off to LP to file a bug which will be ignored
<Daisuke_Ido> skwashd: if you're THAT upset that you're going to get whiny, use something else.
<Hobbsee> not many new evolution bugs, there either.
<Hobbsee> Daisuke_Ido: besides, most of the devs are smart, and avoid this channel - or only spend very small amounts of time for it.
<Hobbsee> er, in it
<Daisuke_Ido> probably a wise move
<skwashd> Daisuke_Ido: every kernel bug i have file / subscribed to had not been fixed - closed upgrade to latest+greatest or just ignored
<Hobbsee> skwashd: well, have you seen how big the kernel commits actually are?
<Hobbsee> a whole bunch of bugs get fixed each time a new kernel gets released.
<wgrant> There are an awful lot of kernel bugs, and not too many kernel developers in Ubuntu.
<skwashd> Hobbsee: i can switch to tbird if i have to ... a kernel which is chewing over a gig of disk per hour is a bit much
<Hobbsee> especially if they can't reproduce it themselves, it's kinda hard to tell if the new things will fix it.
<wgrant> You should feel free to help out squashing bugs.
<wgrant> Evolution bugs should be fairly well taken care of, IIRC.
<Daisuke_Ido> Hobbsee: filed a question on kaudiocreator, checking for anything on this gnome-session thing
<skwashd> Hobbsee: most of the kernel bugs aren't in other distros ... they are i nthe ubuntu patchset
<Hobbsee> skwashd: then find out which it is, build it without, and then file a bug based on that.
<Hobbsee> Daisuke_Ido: what's the gnome-sesion thing?
<skwashd> Hobbsee: this one is new .. and so i haven't spent hours finding the real cause of it
<Hobbsee> skwashd: no, you just came on to rant.  very wise.
<Daisuke_Ido> Hobbsee: i don't know what's triggering it (just see it when i get home from campus) but gnome-session is eating an entire core
<skwashd> which is why i stupidly came in here trying to see if others had experienced it
<Hobbsee> if you can't be bothered to spend the time, why do you think anyone else would be?
<Daisuke_Ido> not using much ram (2mb) but riding the CPU like mad
<skwashd> and the reason i ubuntu (and debian) is so i don't have to fsck around compiling stuff
 * Hobbsee eyes gnome-session bugs
<skwashd> if i wanted to do that i would run gentoo or LFS
<wgrant> skwashd: I fail to see where people said that you should compile your entire system yourself.
 * Hobbsee notes you can probably get a support contract if you preferred, so others would debug for you.
<skwashd> wgrant: <Hobbsee> skwashd: then find out which it is, build it without, and then file a bug based on that.
<Hobbsee> skwashd: system != kernel.
<skwashd> Hobbsee: sure ... but why stop at compiling the kernel ... building everything from scratch is so much fun
<wgrant> If you want to, go ahead.
<Hobbsee> skwashd: because you don't have bugs in most of the other stuff.  *eyeroll*
<wgrant> But nobody here suggested it, so stop implying it.
<Daisuke_Ido> skwashd: you're getting annoying.  you obviously have anger issues, go punch a wall or something.
<Hobbsee> now, be constructive, or leave.
<Daisuke_Ido> Hobbsee: an unfortunate side-effect of the gnome-session thing is that no new apps can be launched
<Hobbsee> Daisuke_Ido: hmm, not spotting anything on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/122949 - does it happen if you kill and restart gnome-session?  (note, that will log you out)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122949 in gnome-session "Tray icons take a LONG time to appear with compiz enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> Daisuke_Ido: Have you straced it?
<Hobbsee> er, almost that
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't happen until the pc's been on for some time
<Hobbsee> very odd.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i thought
<wgrant> Daisuke_Ido: Attach strace to it when it happens.
<Oric> is ther any suitable drivers for ati now?
<wartalker> i upgrade to 8.10, the sound driver seem ok, but it has no sound, my card is  "Intel Corporation 82801H", why
<Daisuke_Ido> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> Oric: As suitable as they ever have been.
<wgrant> Daisuke_Ido: strace -p <whatever the PID of gnome-session is>
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not exactly familiar with hunting down bugs :)
<Oric> i will upgrade to 8.1 tomorrow
<Oric> happy and doubt
<pen> Oric: it's 8.10
<Oric> yeah 8.10 8.10
<Oric> ^^
<pen> Oric btw, kill your ghost or it's very annoying
<Oric> ok
<Oric> i'm newer here.sorry
<skwashd> Daisuke_Ido: lmao
<Oric> pen,what command i should put?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still praying for amarok 2 to not suck by jaunty
<Hobbsee> !ghost | Oric
<ubottu> Oric: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That'll only work if you've registered the one with the tail.
<wgrant> And most people don't.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it's not registered.
<Oric> it said i can't ghost my self
<pen> do /msg nickserv ghost Oric_
<pen> you don't ghost the current nick
<Oric> so what you mean by killing my ghost?
<pen> you have Oric_ and Oric
<OpenYouMouth> yeah
<pen> one of them is your ghost I guess
<Oric> yeah.i register nick Oric
<pen> but there is Oric_
<pen> kill it
<Oric> let me see
<skwashd> so Hobbsee is there a wiki page on tracking down kernel bugs?
<xiaopi> I really need a fresh install ... it's good to have this 6month cycle =D
<pen> I notice that my network manager will cause kernel panic if I connect to certain network
<Guest68126> has anyone been able to get the ath5k driver to work? it loads fine but no networks are shown
<Oric> open,i think oric_ is ghosted~~
<pen> ??
<tapas> i have restricted-modules-rt installed, but x starts to fail with "nvidia module not found"
<pen> you still have Oric__
<tapas> ok, moving xorg.conf leftover from hardy out of the way at least the failsave x seems to start
<tapas> alas, only with a resolution of 1280x1024
<tapas> hmmm
<Hobbsee> skwashd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures#Kernel and related links look pretty reasonable
<fbe>  HI does anyone get the apitest for bluez-4.12 running?  I untared the original bluez-4.12 tarball from bluez.org and start ./apitest GetMode
<fbe>              within the test dir. All I get is this Failed to get default device: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "DefaultAdapter" with
<fbe>              signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Manager" doesn't exist
<Glitch> what will this channel become tomorrow ?!!?!!??
<CROSSWINDS> hey guys, if i install, ubuntu first, and want kubuntu, and since intrepid is offically 4.1.2,whats the commandto install the full complete kde4.1.2 desktop?
<tc111> i'm trying to do a 'sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release' but keep receiving "No new release found". i'm running a local repo of hardy and intrepid... am i missing something that i should be mirroring so that the machine sees that there is a devel release available?
<rww> Glitch: the channel for discussion of Jaunty, I'd assume :)
<CROSSWINDS> anyone?
<Tyrath> so intrepid has no specific realise deadline?
<rww> CROSSWINDS: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop or sudo aptitude install kde, depending on exactly what you want.
<CROSSWINDS> idlike the full kde desktop
<CROSSWINDS> cause they are both good
<CROSSWINDS> dont mind having them both
<rww> Tyrath: sure it does. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Tyrath> rww: i'm in console mode, how do I copy that link to the GUI
<rww> CROSSWINDS: kubuntu-desktop will install all the packages that come with kubuntu. kde will install the full kde desktop. I believe kubuntu-desktop contains everything in kde, plus the kubuntu branding, but i don't use KDE, so i could be wrong
<Tyrath> rww: or is there a way to surf in console mode that involves seeing source code instead of GUI
<wgrant> Glitch, rww: This channel is normally closed until around the first alpha.
<rww> Tyrath: don't bother, I'll just tell you. Intrepid's scheduled for release, and has been thus scheduled for a while, on October 30th.
<CROSSWINDS> i dont know which one id wantif I could only have one
<rww> wgrant: thanks for the correction
<CROSSWINDS> kde or gnome
<rww> CROSSWINDS: you can switch between them at the login screen if you install both :)
<CROSSWINDS> both are damn good and you can install apps fromeither one into the other
<Tyrath> rww: k thanks
 * Tyrath thought intrepid was coming out tomorrow
<wgrant> Tyrath: It is.
<CROSSWINDS> it is..
<Tyrath> it's already the 30th?
<CROSSWINDS> 30th of oct
<CROSSWINDS> not yet
<Tyrath> god how time flies
<CROSSWINDS> but if you do a dist-upgrade now..
<CROSSWINDS> you can get 8.10 final
<CROSSWINDS> but no iso's are available yet
<CROSSWINDS> i didit,and fubard my system
<Tyrath> really? so what's the point in waiting
<wgrant> CROSSWINDS: It might not be final.
<CROSSWINDS> but that was my fault, i had reposfrom all over
<CROSSWINDS> lol
<wgrant> We have had very late changes before.
<Tyrath> oh
<CROSSWINDS> it doesnt say "beta" or "rc" anymore
<CROSSWINDS> just says 8.10
<xiaopi> CROSSWINDS, just get kubuntu then
<wgrant> CROSSWINDS: That's so we can release if we don't find any more critical bugs.
<xiaopi> i know everytime i used both i got some conflict in the end
<Tyrath> wgrant, will patches be realeased on the site with late changes if I happen to install now?
<wgrant> Rather than uploading at the last second before release to change it to 8.10, and potentially breaking everyone's system.
<wgrant> Tyrath: They will come through as normal updates.
<xiaopi> now i tend to stick to one or the other
<Tyrath> wgrant: cool. so if I upgrade now there won't be any issues
<wgrant> Tyrath: There might be, but very probably not.
<xiaopi> gnome with only kde libs for the few kde app you need and there you go =D
<Tyrath> wgrant: will intrepid provide away to copy and paste from console to console?
<Hobbsee> console as in virtualterminal?
<Tyrath> console as in console mode console
<pen> how do I colorize my ttys?
<Tyrath> as in big terminal
<pen> or
<pen> boot up text
<pen> in virtual console
<wgrant> Tyrath: How would that work?
<Tyrath> wgrant: why wouldn't it?
<Hobbsee> well, it catches it in .bash_history after you log out of the first console, for a start.
<wgrant> Because that's not what VTs are for.
<Tyrath> wgrant: what are they for then, other than installing, removing, directory management and console apps?
<wgrant> Tyrath: Erm, are you talking about real VTs, or xterm-like things?
<Tyrath> wgrant: consoles as in Ctrl + Alt + x consoles
<Hobbsee> wgrant: real VTs, when you want a big screen, apparently.
<Tyrath> where x indicates a number
<wgrant> Tyrath: Why would you use those for installing, removing, directory management or console apps?
<Hobbsee> not quite sure why you wouldn't just run them in xterm, unless your X has broken, but who knows...
<Tyrath> wgrant: because they seem to be quicker. perhaps through lack of a GUI?
<Tyrath> for example, IRC is quite fast in consoles
<wgrant> Sigh.
<xiaopi> btw is brand new install shipped with openoffice 3 already?
<wgrant> xiaopi: No. Intrepid will not have OOo 3.
<Tyrath> wgrant: fewer resources being expended
<xiaopi> or not included yet
<wgrant> Tyrath: Fewer resources being expended on things such as copy and paste.
<Tyrath> if I open up a terminal, it's just another proccess running
<wgrant> xiaopi: Not included ever.
<wgrant> Tyrath: OH NO! A PROCESS! RUN!!!!
 * rww sighs
<Tyrath> wgrant: i know what you mean. but with installs I Copying and Pasting isn't very applicable
<wgrant> Pardon?
<Tyrath> wgrant: it's a bit slower
<wgrant> It's a terminal. How can it be slower?
<wgrant> What gives you the idea that it is significantly slower?
<Tyrath> Tyrath: I can use tab to complete by directory paths
<Roger_Klotz> Hi guys, I was wondering if theres a way for me to roll back to my hardy heron setup if i just upgraded to 8.10rc
<Tyrath> wgrant: i didn't say significantly. I just find it's faster for things like IRC than a terminal
<wgrant> Roger_Klotz: Not without reinstalling.
<gnomefreak> Roger_Klotz: only supported way is to re-install
<wgrant> I wish they'd implement window management on my TTYs.
<Tyrath> wgrant: what would you use a console for?
<rww> Roger_Klotz: basically, no. Rolling back packages almost always causes major headaches.
<wgrant> Tyrath: Recovering my system if X is broken.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: more than screen?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: you  mean like using a mouse in TTY?
<Tyrath> wgrant: otherwise you use terminals?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Yes. It should have nice window borders and overlappable windows and everything.
<wgrant> Oh wait, that's X./
<rww> wgrant: I see what you did there :)
<MrHumsup> Hi guys having some issues with my dist-upgrade. See http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/keyboard-shortcuts-not-working-after-dist-upgrade-to-intrepid-679710/ Does anyone knows what is wrong and how I can resolve the problems?
<wgrant> Tyrath: Otherwise I do what everybody else does and use gnome-terminal.
<xiaopi> why ever?
<xiaopi> gonna ship with next one then
<wgrant> xiaopi: Because we don't upgrade the most abominable monstrosity to a new major version post-release.
<wgrant> You'll see it in Jaunty.
<Tyrath> wgrant: besides it sort of forces me to work without an interface. I really need to know how to use UNIX commands better - considering it's sort after for jobs, etc.
<wgrant> One can't work without an interface.
 * Hobbsee notes that probably classifies as "not a normal use case"
<wgrant> Perhaps without a graphical user interface.
<wgrant> But a computer without an interface is not particularly useful.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I agree more than ein hundert prozent.
<Tyrath> wgrant: I wasn't implying that level of technicality
<Tyrath> wgrant: when I said interface I meant GUI
<xiaopi> We’ve learned that sometimes it is better to wait and deliver a well-tested product rather than trying to cram everything in at the last minute. With a six-month release cycle, it is never all that long for users to wait until the next one along; we fully expect 3.0 to be part of Ubuntu 9.04.
<xiaopi> yeah gonna wait 6months or just get launchpad rep in the meantime
<Hobbsee> there's a ppa with it in it, if you're desperate.
<Hobbsee> might make it into -backports eventually, too
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Er, but we have 24 hours until release. I hate Ubuntu developers - they never take this opportunity to put a new version of OOo in.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: :P
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yeah, gasp.  Go test some cds!
 * Hobbsee cracks whip
<RAOF_> wgrant: Is 24 hours actually long enough to build OOo? :)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I've tested desktop i386 on a few machines today, but not actually installed.
<Hobbsee> oh, and update the topic saying we're asking for cd testers, too
<wgrant> RAOF_: On some archs, particularly if we get palmer.
<wgrant> RAOF_: But we should clearly delay release a day to put OOo3 in .
 * Hobbsee throws a crack monkey at wgrant
<wgrant> I'm sure slangasek would enjoy it.
<pen> what does "quiet" in defoption=quiet splash mean?
<wgrant> I really need to look at how OOo manages to be so bad at some point.
<rww> pen: it suppresses a lot of messages that appear during bootup
<pen> if I want the text but not the splash, should I also take up the quiet?
<pen> rww: by how much?
<rww> pen: yeah, probably. if you subsequently decide you're getting too much text, put it back in
<pen> rww: I see
<pen> rww: thx
<rww> pen: you're welcome :)
<pen> rww: btw, if I want to change the boot screen res, is adding vga to defoption enough?
<cypherdelic> pah try startup manager
<cypherdelic> pen
<pen> rww: should I also add that to the kernel line?
<pen> cypherdelic: well, I don't know if it still works in intrepid
<luks> hi, I've upgraded to intrepid and arrow keys stopped working for me in apps like dosbox or vmware player. any idea what's wrong with that?
<rww> pen: you'll need to do vga=somenumber, where the number depends on the specific mode you want (google vga=), and yes, it goes in the same place as splash and quiet were
<cypherdelic> pen: for my it does, i can adust resolution, waiting time, theme etc
<Jordan_U> Mplayer standalone plays video fine but with the mplayer firefox plugin I am just getting black ( audio is fine )
<pen> cypherdelic: I know, I used that in hardy
<rww> cypherdelic: thanks for the hint. i didn't know about startupmanager
<cypherdelic> np its for the GUI fans
<cypherdelic> :D
<pen> cypherdelic: well, what happened if you have kernel upgrade?
<pen> cypherdelic: it always get me headache when they want to update the menu.lst too
<rww> pen: assuming you follow the instructions in menu.lst, the options you pick will persist through kernel upgrades
<cypherdelic> i upgrade every kernel as soon as possible, on soime updates nothing happened (thats good)but once my Root FS wasnt found
<pen> rww: for example? I thought they change everything
<pen> cypherdelic: btw, I can't set widescreen res in startupmanager
<cypherdelic> yes thats right, i guess it wobnt work at all
<MrHumsup> luks: If you are running into the problems as described here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/keyboard-shortcuts-not-working-after-dist-upgrade-to-intrepid-679710/ then it looks like you are having the same problems as I am. Fwiw, still waiting for a solution. ;-)
<cypherdelic> my TFT does autoscaling
<pen> cypherdelic: I don't want autoscaling
<cypherdelic> i guess bootsplashes is not available in widescreen
<rww> pen: if you haven't heavily modified your menu.lst, there should be a bunch of comments to the effect of "edit these sections and add all your options in here, then the uncommented lines between "End Default Options" and "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" will get updated automatically by update-grub"
<cypherdelic> are
<pen> rww: what's the difference between ## and #?
<rww> pen: none, it's decorative. Lines starting with any number of # are comments.
<gnomefreak> pen: you mean for channels?
<pen> cypherdelic: you are wrong, there is widerscreen res
<gnomefreak> oh
<cypherdelic> pen: depends on the interpreter usually both ar comments, but i may be wrong
<pen> rww: I see, I thought # means something
<cypherdelic> pen: how to setup a widescreen bootsplash then, have you got an advice for vga=?
<rww> pen: # means the rest of the line is a comment. the commented lines are used by update-grub to decide what to put in the uncommented lines
<gnomefreak> pen: its a comment and cypherdelic in bash you should be able to use either IIRC
<cypherdelic> i havent found widescreen in that table of codes
<DanaG> In menu.lst, the ## is comment, and # is automagic thingy.
<rww> cypherdelic: when setting vga=, I usually just put in a random number. I get a message on boot with the option to show all available modes, which is more comprehensive than the tables I see online.
<DanaG> vga=ask
<rww> DanaG: didn't know about that. I guess ask does the same as my way :)
<pen> rww: then if I change # defoption  does it really work?
<cypherdelic> ok i did that before, but there is no widescreen resolution listed for me
<rww> pen: yes, because update-grub sees the change when it's run, and applies it to the uncommented lines
<pen> cypherdelic: you have to use hwinfo
<cypherdelic> for what?
<pen> sudo hwinfo --freambuffer | grep 'Mode'
<pen> it will list out all the mode your screen support
<pen> then you don't have to set it to ? and write it down during boot
<DanaG> framebuffer -- check the spelling
<pen> DanaG: :P
<DanaG> My VESA BIOS does not have widescreen modes.
<cypherdelic> my screen is widescreen, currently im in widescreen 1680x1050 i dont need to prrof that via hwinfo ;)
<pen> cypherdelic: it gives you the # after vga
<pen> # = number
<cypherdelic> hm wait
<DanaG> The thing is, the VESA bios does not use the Xorg video driver.
<pen> rww: I see
<pen> cool
<DanaG> So that's the issue with console resolution.
<pen> hm
<DanaG> It has to use vesafb... which does not get all resolutions; instead, it just gets those that the VESA BIOS exposes.
<rww> I love discussions like this... just learned about hwinfo too :D
<cypherdelic> lol i did it, most widescreen resolutions are missing
<cypherdelic> oops i mean ALL
<pen> rww: it's a very useful tool
<DanaG> Hmm, I hope the 64-bit kernel with have efifb: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.23-rc3/2.6.23-rc3-mm1/broken-out/x86_64-efi-boot-support-efi-frame-buffer-driver.patch
<DanaG> Then I'll be able to have native-res consoles when I get the new laptop I plan to get, with UEFI.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<pen> cypherdelic: what did you do?
<cypherdelic> cypher@HaeckFlaisch:~$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer | grep 'Mode'
<cypherdelic> no widescreens
<pen> hm
<pen> weird
<pen> are you sure?
<cypherdelic> yes want a pastebin?
<pen> check all the res that looks like widescreen
<pen> ok
<xiaopi>  is pusleaudio suppose to work completly ? (cause on my laptop no way to get it to work properly)
<cypherdelic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63999/
<rww> Yeah, my LCD's native res is 1680x1050, and I only see up to 1400x1050
<mnemoc> rww: what xrand shows?
<cypherdelic> i have no probling that my monitor scales up 1024x768 to 1680x1050, loooks very ok
<pen> is it a bug too?
<mnemoc> xrandr*
<cypherdelic> rww: exactly the same here. Samsung 22" 1680x1050 on Nvidia 7150
<rww> mnemoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64002/
<rww> mnemoc: I'm not too bothered, though, 'cause X.org is set up with 1680x1050 just fine, and 1400x isn't far off for console.
<pen> probably 1400x1050 is the max?
<pen> or
<pen> I don't know
<cypherdelic> i use my 22" as tv, god im glad when console is 640x480 so i can read anything :))))))
<pen> cypherdelic: then you should stick with it :)
<cypherdelic> its not fully HD but nearly
<Alcapond> Hi - after upgrading to 8.10, Kontact lost all of its content, bacause of shift from .kde4 to .kde - now this dont bother me much - except: I need my tasks back - which folder do I have to copy to get them back?
<cypherdelic> im sry i have no idea about kotz desktop environment
<pen> brb, reboot and see my spice up bootloader :D
<Jordan_U> xiaopi: What doesn't work for you with pulseaudio?
<GibbaTheHutt> skype seems to have issues with it :)
<loafers> I've been having trouble getting several computers to boot to Ubuntu 8.10 on my HDD via USB cable.  I set the boot sequence to USB always so I am confused why it works for actual USB flash drives and not for HDD connected through a USB cord.
<loafers> Not only 8.10 but previous versions as well.
<rww> loafers: if i remember correctly, it's a limitation of some BIOSs, because HDD connected through a USB cord use a different interface from actual USB flash drives. I don't know too much about it, though.
<loafers> Ok that's a relief, I thought i did something wrong
<pen> well
<pen> the res is correct
<pen> but the bootloader does not have any color at all
<pen> this is not right
<pen> why?
<rww> pen: did you decide to use that GUI tool that someone posted, or are you editing menu.lst by hand?
<pen> rww: by hand
<pen> rww: I did the color format right
<pen> rww: it worked before in hardy
<rww> pen: Copypaste the line that starts #color?
<rww> pen: so I can double-check it's right for you :)
<pen> I uncomment it
<pen> heh
<pen> it's a very cool color combination I found on the internet
<pen> color dark-grey/black white/red
<pen> try it
<pen> but I don't know why it is not working this time
<rww> try dark-gray, maybe? the grub manual uses gray with an a, rather than grey with an e.
<rww> although it might accept either
<pen> ah
<pen> aha
<pen> I see
<pen> thx
<pen> well
<rww> y/w
<pen> you like it?
<pen> y? yellow?
<rww> haven't tried; my computer makes lots of noises when I restart and my roommate's asleep. I'll try it later, though :)
<rww> sorry, y/w is "you're welcome"
<pen> :D
<pen> rww: just come out and do that shit in your lounge
<rww> pen: my computer's half-dismantled under my bed. It'd take just as much noise to move it :P
<pen> rww: then get a laptop then
<pen> anyway
<pen> I want to change the res for grub menu
<pen> is it possible?
<rww> pen: nope
<pen> D:
<rww> Grub inherits its resolution from your BIOS, which is standardized at 640x480 (VGA)... so unless your BIOS has a config option for resolution (which it almost definitely doesn't; i've never heard of such a thing, anyway), you're stuck
<pen> rww: I hope someday someone would hack grub and add that option :)
<wgrant> Why do you see a GRUB menu?
<pen> wgrant: why do you ask this question?
<wgrant> pen: Because I'm wondering why the GRUB menu's resolution matters given that you shouldn't be seeing it.
<pen> wgrant: I just want uniformity
<pen> wgrant: since I changed the res for boot prompt
<grimsqueaker13> ok i know this is a long shot, but has anyone experienced sqlalchemy rowproxy keys being double quoted after upgrading to ibex?
<ZeuGiRDoR> when I double click a mp3 file in Nautilus, Audacious replay the last played file. I must click it again when Audacious is opened in order to start playing my desired file. I'm using Intrepid Ibex RC. I've looked for a bug report in Launchpad without any result...
<ViennaL> I'm having a real bad problem on a linux box of one of my clients... i installed ubuntu 8.10 which comes with kde 4.1 i guess. After logging in the screen flickers every 3 seonds on/off. but kdm login works great and everything else to ... but u can hardly work because screen goes on and off (LCD)
<ViennaL> any ideas what can cause screen flickering only in kde logged in
<wartalker> my sound card has no sound in 8.10, help
<ZeuGiRDoR> ViennaL, maybe desktop effects
<ViennaL> ZeuGiRDoR: how can i disable them?
<ViennaL> ZeuGiRDoR: everything is default and i think its an onboard old grafikscard
<ViennaL> graphicscard
<ZeuGiRDoR> I don't know in KDE 4
<ViennaL> ZeuGiRDoR: oldf SiS vga adapter
<ViennaL> olf
<ViennaL> old .. .damn keyboard
<rww> ViennaL: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes#Troubleshooting
<ViennaL> rww: thanks
<ZeuGiRDoR> well, try disabling the KDE 4 composite effects
<rww> ZeuGiRDoR: The link I posted details how to do that outside of KDE.
<ZeuGiRDoR> rww, I see ;)
<ViennaL> rww: jeah thank you both ... i will give it a try ...
<VSpike> Will 8.10 have OOo 3?
<rww> VSpike: nope
<VSpike> ah OK - was just suprised not to see it when I fired up OOo ... just checking that was expected :)
<rww> VSpike: yeah, 3.0 came out too late to be included in intrepid. It might end up being included in intrepid-backports, and will be in Jaunty.
<ViennaL> VSpike: why is 8.10 missing open office 3 at the moment
<ViennaL> rww: aha okay
<VSpike> Was trying to run xvidcap and getting an error "xtoffmpeg.c add_video_steam(): video codec not found" ... anyone else see this?
<VSpike> Probably some package of libavcodec missing but I've not idea what
<|Dreams|> has anyone managed to get sound working using the alc889?
<|Dreams|> in intrepid x64
<|Dreams|> no then
<|Dreams|> lool
<|Dreams|> has anyone managed to get intel hda version alc889 on a acer aspire laptop to work yet
<VSpike> can anyone give me a clue : using fusesmb my networking suddently disappears, and I have a line in the log: gort kernel: [69797.713426] fusesmb[16090]: segfault at 4 ip b7c03590 sp b5514dc0 error 4 in libsmbclient.so.0[b7b88000_386000]
<VSpike> What package would this relate to? fusesmb? libsmbclient? kernel?
<VSpike> and shouldn't apport pick this up?
<schlady> |Dreams|, same problem here
<void^> seems to crash in libsmbclient
<darius12> hi, anybody else having issues with nm-applet not appearing in the gnome panel?
<darius12> it is running (it shows in ps), and the notification area is there
<darius12> but the nm-applet icon is nowhere to be found
<alanbshepard77> Do I need to install something to be able to access windows shares? I have my windows folder shared correctly but when I try to open the folder like I did with hardy I get an error saying no app exists to open the share. I tried using the connect to server option from my places menu
<humbolt> what is SCIM for, this thing annoys the hell out of me and it's usefulness is certainly not transparent to everybody.
<humbolt> it just pops up in places where you don't want to have it
<bazhang> !info scim
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 705 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<humbolt> and it seems to reset my keyboard layout to english all the time, screwing with the keyboard layout applet
<bazhang> humbolt, see above
<humbolt> bazhang: great, it states the title. no explanation whatsoever
<bazhang> humbolt, I told you once before it is for asian language text input
<bazhang> you must have missed it.
<humbolt> that is about all you find anywhere. even their website does not tell you what the benefit of that annoying app should possibly be.
<humbolt> bazhang: ah, tnx
<darius12> I wonder how on earth can an applet not be visible in the panel. Does it not call its display method or something
<void^> meh, nm-applet
<void^> if i boot up with wired connected it still asks me for the keyring password (to bring up wireless), and if i just hit deny, assuming it will give up on wireless and be happy with eth0, it just hangs indefinitely and doesn't show its icon
<darius12> void^: I seem to have this 'hangs indefinitely and doesn't show it's icon' problem too
<slestakWM> pptp has had a flurry of activity lately.  with my last beta install (fully patched) it is still broken.  is anyone ele using pptp succesfully?
<slestakWM> connecting to win2k server works well for nm 0.6 with gutsy and fails with nm 0.7 on II
<predator363> where do i go to see if processor scaling is on and what its being scaled to?
<slestakWM> does the alpha-beta-rc release get updated through apt up to the next release level
<slestakWM> iirc /proc/cpuinfo
<slestakWM> what i mean is by patching with apt, will my be made an rc release, or do you need t reinstall each new iso?
<mattva01> having an issue with random freezing in intrepid 64-bit , I heard this has a common problem when you have a large amount of ram (I have 4 gigs). Is there any solution?
<slestakWM> was machine stable with hardy or gutsy?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey could someone tell me what the "Sabayon User" entry in the fast user switch applet is all about ?
<mattva01> no
<mattva01> similar issue, but it happens more with intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> takes me back to a slightly modified version of my login screen and asks for a mysterious pasword
<Paddy_EIRE> *password
<slestakWM> i would try 2 things, maybe memtest a while, and maybe try running on half of your dimms to see if you can localize a bad or poorly seated stick?
<TheFuzzball>  Does anyone know why the Kubuntu RC1 liveCD boots into (initramfs) BusyBox?
<VSpike> Can anyone help me debug a segfault in fusesmb? I want to get a backtrace to post a bug.
<VSpike> I've installed the symbol packages but not having much joy with gsb
<VSpike> gdb
<definitely> Hello, is swap in Linux something like virtual memory in winblows ?
<VSpike> http://pastebin.com/d31b2be6a
<Hobbsee> definitely: effectively, yes
<definitely> How can i disable that shit then ? :D
<VSpike> gdb doesn't seem to attach properly, and if I provoke the segfault, gdb sees nothing
<definitely> as i heard, if i have more than 1 GB Ram i dont need it, but i have 4 GB RAM :D
<jgoguen> definitely: I have a system with 8GB and it runs much better with swap
<definitely> jgoguen: Without swap it should be faster. I disabled virtual memory in my winblows, it runs fast
<jgoguen> definitely: Linux != Windows :)
<jgoguen> definitely: and I'm surprised, I've never heard of anyone, even with 4GB RAM, having Windows faster without the swap file
<darius12> well, 256mb of swap is enough for most desktops
<definitely> Vista works  very fast without Virtual memory.
<jgoguen> definitely: what version?  I tried Home Premium and I had to re-enable it
<definitely> Vista Ultimate.
<darius12> more than that you get too much of a speed hit by the mem/disk speed difference
<definitely> Virtual memory was seted to zero and it worked very good. :)
<VSpike> I'm also getting problems like this http://pastebin.com/m45630ced
<darius12> zero can work but it is better to have a little of swap to relieve some memory pressure some times
<VSpike> Is the swap space used for hibernation?
<jgoguen> definitely: well, you can just not create a swap partition when you install Ubuntu
<darius12> VSpike: you can assign a separate swap partition for that
<jgoguen> VSpike: yes, but IIRC you need slightly more swap space than you have RAM for it to be usable for hibernation
<darius12> and just not enable it normally
<definitely> I use hibernation without virtual memory in Vista
<definitely> it works fine :)
<VSpike> definitely: swap file support is now as efficient as swap partition support, and in linux you can turn it on and off without rebooting.  sudo swapon -s, sudo swapon /dev/hda5, sudo swapoff ...
<VSpike> definitely: in windows, it creates a separate hibernation file
<VSpike> definitely: in linux, it uses swap
<jgoguen> definitely: Linux != Windows :)
<definitely> but what you guys think, do i need swap or not :) ? i am bit green in linux
<VSpike> definitely: also, you can have several different swap files/partitions enabled, and set priority on them
<definitely> jgoguen: what means != ? :D
<VSpike> definitely: you can even create on on a flash disk if oyu like
<VSpike> definitely: does not equal
<jgoguen> definitely: sorry...it means literally "not equal to"...in this case I mean it as a short form for "is not"
<VSpike> definitely: so you can experiment yourself and see what works best, without rebooting
<VSpike> definitely: on my desktop with 2G, my definition for swap in /etc/fstab was broken and I didn't notice for months
<definitely> In my pc swap is always at zero usage :D
<VSpike> On my laptop with 1.5G the same happened, and when I ran a Virtualbox VM and firefox and banshee, the machine hang :)
<VSpike> hung? whatever
<jgoguen> VSpike: with my 2GB machine I noticed as soon as swap got messed up :(
<definitely> Ok, thnx for info. :) I should leave it to be on then ;D anyway it is not in use,
<VSpike> On my 2GB machine now, I have a 1GB Virtualbox VM running and I have 34% swap used :)
<VSpike> definitely: the linux memory management is good .. best to trust it to do its thing.  After all, whats a few gig of disk space?
<definitely> Dunno, using 2x 2 GB 800 Mhz + Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 ;D Swap is zero ;D
<definitely> 120 GB for my Ubuntu Intrepidf
<VSpike> definitely: you can also tune how "swappy" the machine is if you want
<alanbshepard77> VSpike: Do you have a problem using virtualbox in seamless mode? It goes crazy when I try to use it. Most of the time the guest OS leaves nasty remnants on my desktop.
<VSpike> definitely: endless possibility to tweak and tune :)
<VSpike> alanbshepard77: ouch.  I think I tried it once and it broke so hard I never tried again :)
<definitely> Seamless mode makes problems
<definitely> for me too
<definitely> you should use minimum 2 applications for it, else it will fail
<alanbshepard77> VSpike, definitely: I'm just glad to know it was screwy for others.
<definitely> VMWare has smth similar called Unity doesnt it
<definitely>  ?
<VSpike> So, no-one can help me with gdb problem?  Maybe I should just post the bug and hope the devs on launchpad can advise
<InFeh> Anyone else been having problems with nvidia-settings and possibly xrandr? xrandr doesn't find my second monitor, nvidia-settings does, is able to configure it, but doesn't enable it.
<InFeh> As it is now, my second monitor is part of my desktop, but doesn't display anything.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<Hobbsee> never!
<rocky> what's the most supported (ie preferred) way of say encrypting an entire directory on intrepid ?
<joaopinto> rocky, you could use the Private directory, and just create a link on the original dir path that you want to encrypt
<joaopinto> I am assuming you are talking about an user related dir, not system
<rocky> joaopinto: well using "the Private directory" is probably fine but i've not heard of this... please elaborate :)
<rocky> yes, user dir
<joaopinto> rocky, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<rocky> thanks!
<rocky> joaopinto: this workstation is upgraded from hardy heron ... and i'm noticing i don't have a Private dir, guess i might have to do some manual setup
<joaopinto> yes, you need the private dire setup, described on the wiki ;)
<joaopinto> the private dir is a new feature from 8.10
<legend2440> rocky: this might be less confusing     http://dustinkirkland.wordpress.com/2008/08/06/encrypted-private-directories-in-ubuntu-intrepid/
<rocky> right... i'm on 8.10 right now upgraded from hardy
<rocky> that wiki page is a big ol proposal... still scanning for the actual instructions ;)
<Cameron> if I install the RC version, then update using APT after 8.10 is released, will I have an identical system as if I installed 8.10 release itself ?
<rocky> legend2440: thanks, will look there too
<rski> Cameron: yes when it's released.
<predator363> anyone in?
<rocky> ok so essentially "ecryptfs-setup-private" is what i want... but i can't seem to find if there's any way to use my existing gpg key as the private key for my encrypted Private dir
<rocky> anyone know if that's possible?
<spirit3> Hi all, I have serious issues with the daily build and RC versions of 8.10.  No USB support - keyboard/mouse inoperable :(
<spirit3> Booting the installer from USB drive works fine, but once install I lose USB ...
<Delvien> plb mount command should show the filesystem type
<spirit3> oddly, using USB->PS2 adapters doesn't work either
<spirit3> still no keyboard/mouse
<spirit3> ahha - once 8.10 installs it doesn't put a proper xorg.conf into place
<awkorama> spirit3: it should be ignored starting 8.10
<spirit3> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh x...blah also doesn't do it (puts the same file in place missing input devices)
<awkorama> afaik
<spirit3> oh, I've just done an X -configure and the file that generated works
<Pici> spirit3: Xorg 7.4 no longer requires a full xorg.conf to exist.
<spirit3> Pici: Fair enough, but the miminal config didn't wpork on this machine
<ubuntakias> can someone help me how to change icons at ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Pici> ubuntakias: #ubuntu is the channel to ask in for 8.04 support.
<ubuntakias> ty
<plagerism> Hello, I am having an issue with one of my boxes at  home in intrepid.  I saw a couple of bug reports that seem similar, but not exact, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272926.  Basically after a certain amount of time in X, the computer locks up.  Same effect with nvidia-177 nvidia-173 and nv drivers.  I dont have a synaptic touchpad on that system
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272926 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Intrepid: ClickFinger options causes random locks in Xorg?" [Medium,Incomplete]
<plagerism> Anyone have hardlocking in intrepid due to Xorg?
<pfarrell> is anyone having pygtk trouble in intrepid?
<spirit3> Will the launch tomorrow go ahead?  Seems we have a lot of show stopping issues
<pfarrell> I have a site-specific application that uses a CellRendererCombo and it looks very broken since the upgrade
<Gweeetszorano> I'm having sound loss with Ibex.
<roktangent> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server with the encrypted LVM option?  I booted a bunch of ISO's I have, but it doesn't seem to be in any of the installers...is it strictly on the alternative CD?
<Gweeetszorano> Does anyone know a fix for it, other than "alsa force-reload"?
<tc111> i'm trying to do a 'sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release' but keep receiving "No new release found". i'm running a local mirror/repo of hardy and intrepid that updates every 5 hours... am i missing something in my mirrors.list that i should be mirroring so that the machines can tell that there is a devel release available?
<mnemoc> tc111: sudo update-manager -d
<tc111> mnemoc: from a gui-less test server?
<mnemoc> :)
<dns53> when is intrepid going to be released?
<W8TAH> dns53, october 31
<W8TAH> is what ive heard
<Pici> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dns53> so no major bugs? i have not heard much, it seems quiet
<elkbuntu> dns53, it'll be some time on friday most likely. 31st aussie time.
<dns53> no one is ogranizing release parties from what i can tell
<elkbuntu> dns53, well, slug night is the 31st.
<dns53> anying in adelaide?
<elkbuntu> i dont know. is there any mention on the lists?
<dns53> none
<joaopinto> is the atheros driver supposed to work on the livecd, but not on an installed system ?
<spirit3> There's problems with Atheros drivers :(
<joaopinto> it works flawless on the livecd
<joaopinto> on the installed system I have installed the backport module, for the wlan0 device to be available
<joaopinto> but I am unable to connect to the AP
<spirit3> I didn't do anything with backports, but I did disable networkmanagre and set up the device manually - which worked for a time
<alpha> I need some help with rotating a second monitor.  8.10 does not work like 8.04 and I cant figure it out.  I have tried both rotate ccw and xrandr modes and both produce the same effect.  the rotated monitor displays in the correct rotation, but only displays down as far as the other screen then a black bar appears.  The mouse will go into the black but windows will not cover it.
<joaopinto> the livecd provided an ath0 device, unlike the current wlan0, so I guess it uses a different driver
<spirit3> then the latest daily build seemed to exclude the modules required so broke it altogether
<spirit3> I think they switche from ath_pci to ath5k/9k - but could be mistaken
<joaopinto> grr, I what a problematic upgrade :\
<spirit3> yup, and I've just noticed an updgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 puts the new modules in /lib/modules and config etc in /boot but then fails to a) place the correct vmlinuz into place and b) doesn't update grub anyway ...
<joaopinto> spirit3, I already reported that a few days ago
<spirit3> in fairness they may be updates since the last RC build but I can't fetch updates due to wireless being broken
<spirit3> joaopinto: excellent - saves me doing it :)
<joaopinto> Please check bug 287747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287747 in ubiquity "Installing into an existing / partition will result in a broken kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287747
<Luke> anyone know how to sync to ntp with ibex? I dont see any gui options for it
<joaopinto> Another person experiencing it maybe usefull, since the initial feedback was "unable to reproduce"
<tvakah> say, what is "the command" to upgrade a hardy server to intrepid?
<joaopinto> tvakah, do-release-upgrade
<tvakah> ahha, thanks much joaopinto
<nemo> Anyone know why most icon themes don't seem to work on folders anymore?
<tc111> i see that mnemoc recommended update-manager, but i'm using a gui-less server.. so, any other suggestions for: i'm trying to do a 'sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release' but keep receiving "No new release found". i'm running a local mirror/repo of hardy and intrepid that updates every 5 hours... am i missing something in my mirrors.list that i should be mirroring so that the machines can tell that there is a devel release available?
<tvakah> tc111, sudo do-release-upgrade -d worked for me here on a newly loaded hardy server
<alpha> I need some help with rotating a second monitor.  8.10 does not work like 8.04 and I cant figure it out.  I have tried both rotate ccw and xrandr modes and both produce the same effect.  the rotated monitor displays in the correct rotation, but only displays down as far as the other screen then a black bar appears.  The mouse will go into the black but windows will not cover it.
<tc111> tvakah: thanks, trying now...
<tvakah> tc111, however I had manually slimmed down /etc/apt/sources.list and done a s/hardy/intrepid
<Rubin> alpha, whoa, thats weird
<tc111> tvakah: really, i did that when switching to hardy from gutsy, but i thought that was a thing of the past... if that's the solution, then i've been there done that and can move forward with testing. thanks.
<Rubin> alpha, "don’t be skeptical if there’s a huge black bar on your screen - you probably just need to restart the X-server again (ctrl+alt+backspace) and then you’re set"  from some random blog. you restarted X?
<alpha> Rubin: yeah rebooted the whole machine each time actually .. no joy
<PovAdct_w> use a larger hammer
<Rubin> alpha, nvidia?
<alpha> yes quadro fx
<Rubin> alpha, kde?
<alpha> Rubin: no its gnome .. this all worked in 8.04 i even tried my xorg.conf file from that release and it has the same issue
<Rubin> alpha, yeah it sounds like either a window-manager bug, or an xorg bug to me
<alpha> Rubin: I wonder as well
<alpha> Rubin: its really frustrating .. i have 2x 24" and 1 is displaying sideways right now and wont rotate .. lol
<alpha> Rubin: how or better yet .. to who would i report the issue ?
<Welshman> I prefer the other ubuntu desktop
<Welshman> just updated
 * Rubin likes the coffee stain one
<Welshman> yeah, it was different
<Rubin> man launchpad bugtracker is dragging ass. I wonder if its getting slammed by testers
<BUGabundo_work1> Hobbsee: asac asked me to install nm -dbgdym
<BUGabundo_work1> but I don't know how to do that!
<Welshman> with release coming up I guess they didnt want to put people off
<BUGabundo_work1> wgrant: ping
<alpha> Any idea if they will have the nautalis samba mounting bug fixed by release .. they seem to be dragging butt on some of these issue
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work1: Hi.
<Welshman> my ati hd 2400 works great in ibex, well done
<BUGabundo_work1> alpha: using gvfs seems to work around it for me
<Kosmo321> upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 but mouse no longer works. Anybody else have this happen?
<wgrant> alpha: Works flawlessly for me, and I'm not aware of any known issues. We can't fix things if you don't report them.
<BUGabundo_work1> thanks to wgrant for the pointer
<Welshman> especially since there is no ati driver for it?
<BUGabundo_work1> wgrant: : asac asked me to install nm -dbgdym. how do I do that ?
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work1: Add ddebs.ubuntu.com to your sources.list, and install network-manager-dbgsym
<alpha> wgrant: its been reported about 1000 times over the last week.  I can give you details now if you would like, its fairly easy to reproduce
<BUGabundo_work1> thanks
<BUGabundo_work1> google did not give me that repo
<wgrant> alpha: Do you have a bug number?
<BUGabundo_work1> wgrant: I know the bug he is talking about
<wgrant> BUGabundo_work1: But I do not.
<BUGabundo_work1> I just got an email from LP asking the same thing... to retest
<alpha> wgrant:  it actually seems to be working now with domain auth (which was not working last time i checked) .. let me try on my workgroup and off the domain
<BUGabundo_work1> let me look in my trahs
<BUGabundo_work1> I think its bug 211631, correct alpha?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211631 in wpasupplicant "CIFS/SMBFS shares not unmounted before network is shut down" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211631
<alpha> wgrant:  yeah no workgroup doesnt work.  trying to auth to a share on a machine or nas device that is not setup on the domain fails still
<BUGabundo_work1> oh way
<BUGabundo_work1> that's a diferent thing!
<alpha> BUGabundo_work1: that is part of it .. but my issue and others that i have heard of is they cannot do smb://share/ and then correctly auth through naut
<BUGabundo_work1> I'm not following that bug!
<BUGabundo_work1> it was been working for me, preaty well, with nautilus
<BUGabundo_work1> no more empty folders.... that sucked on hardy
<wgrant> alpha: Non-domain auth works fine for me. That device wouldn't be using LANMAN-only auth, would it?
<alpha> my main concern is fixing this screen rotation issue that has poped up in 8.10 .. not sure where the problem is coming from
<alpha> wgrant:  the nas box i have would be
<alpha> wgrant: but the computer beside it wouldnt
<wgrant> alpha: Only oldish braindead NASes should be.
<alpha> wgrant: consider it that then ... but i cant replace it we use it still with some old systems
<alpha> wgrant:  there is a workaround though .. i can just mount trough terminal or fstab and it works fine
<wgrant> Hmmm, it be 1am. I should go to bed.
<Rubin> alpha, put your xorg.conf on pastebin.ca
<alpha> Rubin: sure np
<Rubin> alpha, i suspect it has more to do with mismatched screens than the rotation, exactly.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: W: Failed to fetch ftp://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ddebs.ubuntu.com:21 (91.189.90.146), connection timed out
<BUGabundo> grep ddeb /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> deb ftp://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<alpha> Rubin:
<alpha> Rubin: http://pastebin.ca/1239622
<VSpike> When I try to record anything with xvidcap I get the message "xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found"
<VSpike> Any idea how I can debug this?
<alpha> VSpike: i have the same issue i finally gave up
<VSpike> alpha: annoyingly it won't even record single frame images, which should not depend on ffmpeg/libavcodec
<VSpike> alpha: I only wanted to use it to report a bug too :) hehe
<BUGabundo> wgrant: Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<BUGabundo> what am I doing wrong ?
<VSpike> alpha: did you open a bug?
<alpha> VSpike: i did not .. but let me know if you do i will contribute
<VSpike> thx, will do now
<BUGabundo> ahhhh deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs/ intrepid main universe
<Rubin> alpha, what happens if you comment out the RandRRotation and do the other Rotate instead?
<alpha> Rubin:  exactly the same thing .. either rotation method = same results
<Rubin> alpha, it looks like you have twinview disabled. why is that?
<alpha>  because i use a dock and it would be placed 1/2 on one monitor and 1/2 on the other with twinview
<BUGabundo> is it just me or is LP having timeouts?
<Rubin> alpha, you might try remoning the auto-select meta-modes thing and specifying them manually
<Rubin> removing*
<VSpike> alpha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvidcap/+bug/290728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290728 in xvidcap "xvidcap fails to record multi- or single- frame" [Undecided,New]
<alpha> Rubin: ill try it out thanks
<alpha> VSpike: thanks
<spree> Hi. Is the newest version of PHP included in Ibex? Hardy is like 2 versions behind and there are security vulnerabilities in older versions
<definitely> What is difference between Nvidia-Settings and Nvidia-Xconfig
<Rubin> spree, whene there are security fixes in ubuntu, changes are back-ported without version increases. so just because the overall version is as old as one on php's site with a bug, doesnt mean the bug exists
<stahlstift> Is now a server known where I could already download the final version from 8.10 ?
<Pici> stahlstift: Seeing as how its not out yet... no.
<stahlstift> pici: the spreading always begins earlier... I got 8.04 final also 2 days before release...
<Pici> stahlstift: It depends on what iso bugs are still being squashed.
<darius12> and what would be the benefit in getting it a day earlier anyway? it's not like it is a big secret what will be in it :)
<stahlstift> darius12: you can updated...
<stahlstift> *update
<stahlstift> and don´t have to wait 4 days untill the mirrors are free again
<darius12> bittorrent would probably help with this problem
<xy77> My System freezes, whenever I start glxgears or a GL screensaver. Bootlog states [fglrx] GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range. This is a Thinkpad T42p with ATI FireGL Mobility T2.
<xy77> using Intrepid of course and this problem only appeared today after an update, yesterday it was not there.
<spree> Rubin: I don't understand. Are you saying that even though PHP is an older version the security flaw is fixed in it?
<spree> Rubin: that really doesn't sound like it rings true
<rski> you know what a backport is spree ?
<rski> or older version's aren't affected.
<rski> could be loads of things
<td123> darius12: actually the torrent is also bogged down to really slow speeds too :D
<spree> well, when I do Nessus scans against my servers i get warnings that i'm using older versions that have vulnerabilities. It's hard for me to maintain security compliance when that is the case
<xy77> Can someone help me find out what's wrong, please?
<td123> darius12: my university offers an ubuntu mirror so I can download it in about a minute or less :P
<nemo>  /usr/bin/compiz.real (colorfilter) - Fatal: Fragment program support missing.
<LocutusOfBorg> hello everyone
<spree> !ask xy77
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask xy77
<spree> xy77 just ask the question
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody know hot to set ntp on intrepid?
<xy77> My System freezes, whenever I start glxgears or a GL screensaver. Bootlog states [fglrx] GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range. This is a Thinkpad T42p with ATI FireGL Mobility T2. using Intrepid of course and this problem only appeared today after an update, yesterday it was not there.
<xy77> and using the fglrx drivers
<DanaG> Ugh, gnome-power-manager is ignoring my sleep hotkey.
<DanaG> Isn't FireGL T2 in the 9800 (R350) era or earlier?  If so, try the open-source driver.
<drx777> DanaG do you know whether it supports 3d acceleration?
<Cameron> gotta love usb-creator
<Cameron> installing new versions of ubuntu is now soo much faster.. (and usb-creator worked for me in hardy)
<drx777> *trying-free-driver-* *brb*
<Rubin> spree, if nessus is only checking the version and not actualy checking for the vulnerability, thats kinda a bogus scan.
<Rubin> spree, all big distros backport security fixes. you cant be upgrading to the lastest version of things all the time just because theres a security fix. you only want to fix the security, not also get new bugs from feature changes etc.
<nemo> Rubin: but, but, that's not how it works in windows :)
<Rubin> nemo, rofl
<mnemoc> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Cameron> is nautilus meant to show user created bookmarks in the file dialog .. its really annoying that it doesn't
<Rubin> spree, its also possible you dont have the security updates repository defined, and really are running the old version. do a dpkg -l php5 and see what version it is, check on ubuntu's security site about it to see if its got the fix
<Rubin> spree, for example, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-628-1
<louise> Hello, this is driving me nuts
<louise> I installed the driver to my webcam and lost wifi
<czajkowski> ohh that;s a pain
<louise> I have one of those atheros chipsets
<louise> I can't seem to recover wifi. I tried every google guide out there
<Rubin> installed the driver to your webcam how exactly?
<louise> Rubin, it was a deb file which installs a DKMS module for microdia webcams
<Rubin> obtained from where?
<louise> Rubin,  just a sec
<Rubin> rule #1 of debian/ubuntu is do not install .deb's from 3rd parties unless you like things to break ;)
<Rubin> if they were stable they would be in the normal repository ;)
<louise> Rubin, I like things to work, but my webcam was not.
<Rubin> i understand
<Rubin> webcams have always been a week spot in linux
<Rubin> you tried uninstalling the deb?
<mnemoc> can anyone share his synaptics config snap from xorg.org with me?
<louise> Rubin, here it is
<louise> Rubin, http://ppa.launchpad.net/intuitivenipple/ubuntu/pool/main/m/microdia-dkms/
<louise> Rubin, I didn't. Should I?
<Rubin> well theres a couple things i'd try
<Alpo\> i have no mouse cursor
<Rubin> one is, it would be good to know if removing it undoes whatever it did
<Alpo\> the mouse works, but the cursor isn't visible
<louise> Rubin, ok. I will try that]
<Rubin> louise, the other is, you can do dpkg -L microdia-dkms (or whatever its called) and see a list of files it installed which might help you figure out what its doing. theres 2 possibilities; either its well behaved, but some hardware/driver conflict is breaking things, or that .deb broke the configuration
<[tla]> anyone know how long it usually takes vmware to release a vmware-tools kit for a new ubuntu release?
<louise> Rubin, ok, the dpkg thing didn't reveal anything to my knowledge. I will try uninstalling it
<Alpo\> can anyone help me with invisible mouse cursor?
<louise> we need dkms for that atheros driver
<louise> brb
<lhoersten> I'm having issues with x not getting x events from my mouse after a certain amount of activity. what package should I report this to?
<fx5> ﻿I tried to find why the game "defendguin" doesn't work. I found out that it works when i recompile the package, with no source-code changes. The bug-reports are duplicates of a non-public bug. I wonder how many packages are affected by this bug, and why it is non-public. Can anyone say something about this?
<louise_> heck]
<louise_> That didn't do it
<fx5> The bug is #267265. I feel bad seing a non-public build-bug in an open-source-os, because it shows that the binary package is not the same as the build of the source-package
<Daisuke_Ido> why won't static ip configurations stick?
<Daisuke_Ido> every time i reboot i have to reconfigure my static ip in the new networkmanager
<jtechidna> fx5: unprivated
<mini-man> ok strange problem... I can only hear sound from the right side of my headphones/speakers
<mini-man> it only started today
<mini-man> yesterday it was working fine...
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure the balance is set properly is the only idea i've got
<mini-man> that's the first thing I checked
<mini-man> also, I've got everything set to OSS in sound prefs because that's the only thing that works when I hit test, ALSA just fails
<mini-man> i hear static if I set anything to alsa.
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, if it's headphones, speakers, and everything else, it could be a hardware problem :(
<mini-man> can't be, it worked till yesterday, I slept, woke up, and now it doesn't work o.0
<mini-man> also in alsamixer I only see pulseaudio as the chipset...not ALC883 what it should be (used to be)
<fx5> ﻿jtechidna: ok, thank you. The report does not include any information, does ist? Does it mean, the problem is unknown?
<csheach> all: i installed intrepid yesterday, and my wireless didn't work. after installing windows wireless driver, no probs. however, 4 hours later, my touchpad didn't come back on after hibernate. any ideas?
<ericrw> macbook keyboad support... really bad.  I can't imagine this is releasing this way?
<ericrw> the arrow keys are mismapped, they just don't work.
<frybye> Hi - just installed a new hp F4210 combi- printer/scanner device.. was correctly identified and installed as far as i can tell - but how do I acess the scanner??
<frybye> the handbook deals only with windows and macintosch...
<christopher> I hate this
<binspace> My keyboard repeat rate is inconsistent, anybody else have that issue?
<DanaG> my keyboard is also weird:
<DanaG> Right and Up arrows repeat.... but Left and Down do not.
<binspace> Its driving me nutz
<binspace> yes
<binspace> thats my issue
<binspace> Actually, up and right are faster than left and down
<DanaG> For me, they just don't repeat at all.
<ericrw> the whole HID-input thing seems to be royally screwed
<NET||abuse> grrr,, eeepc-acpi-scripts depends on acpi-support-base, but that package doesn't exist in the repo.. is this just missing or an obsolete dependancy by that package?
<binspace> DanaG: Are you using the nvidia driver?
<big_danmahony> Does anyone know if my Nvidia GEforce mx 440 will work with the final version of 8.10???
<ericrw> it also broke my keyboard->mouse_button bindings
<big_danmahony> Im running one of the fianl bet versions and it doesnt work
<big_danmahony> *final beta
<DanaG> I had to downgrade my X server back to the Hardy version to get the nvidia binaries to work.
<DanaG> The nvidia 96 drivers have been broken for like 5 months.
<big_danmahony> arg why didnt I think of that
<big_danmahony> thanks
<csheach> i installed intrepid yesterday, and my wireless didn't work. after installing windows wireless driver, no probs. however, 4 hours later, my touchpad didn't come back on after hibernate. any ideas?
<DanaG> It's very risky and unsupported, though.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, nvidia has very firmly placed themselves on my "do not buy" list, for the various issues I've had over the past two years, both in Windows and Linux.
<ksbalaji> will my present settings be undisturbed when upgrading to 8.10 please? - I have also installed some third party applications!
<DanaG> (that's how long I've  had the other, nvidia-177 based) laptop.
<big_danmahony> Has anyone got the final release for 8.10,the countdown led me to believe that it was available today?
<big_danmahony> I was hoping that I would just upgrade to that and it would be fine
<DanaG> The NV driver doesn't support resume from suspend.
<binspace> yeah, hopefully by the next release, nv will support dual monitort
<DanaG> At least, it doesn't work properly for me.
<binspace> yeah, its slowly getting better
<DanaG> It also can't play videos -- either it inverts two, but not all three, color channels... or it plays a few frames and then stops updating.
<big_danmahony> I guess the countdown is for a different timezone
<ksbalaji> hey someone with 8.10 here ? I need to know if upgrade to 8.10 will let my settings remain.
<big_danmahony> yeah I'm pretty sure all your settings will bethe same
<DanaG> It should, as long as you take care to look at the questions about modified configuration files.
<ksbalaji> big_danmahony, I also hope. I have some third party applications which I would not like to loose.
<big_danmahony> I've never lost anything
<frybye> short version of my problem - how do I scann with intrepid-ibex (hp f2100 combi-printer-scanner-)
<big_danmahony> Maybe wait until the final release is out just to be certain
<ksbalaji> big_danmahony, have u upgraded? maybe beta?
<big_danmahony> I've upgraded previous versions (7.10 to 8.04) and that was fine,it kept all my previous settings
<Alpo\> what can be the cause for a invisible mouse cursor
<jameswf> rc has been pretty solid for me, but I am an expert in most things linux so I have certain expectations of how things are that make some issues and annoyances  seem trivial.
<big_danmahony> but never upgraded to beta
<jameswf> big_danmahony: it is 24 hours just wait
<csheach> jameswf: as an expert, can i ask for assistance in restoring my touchpad?
<frybye> even shorter version of question: How does one scann with intrepid??
<big_danmahony> I just started fresh because I wanted to get rid of some annoyances and bloat
<ksbalaji> Now my Hardy is very -excellently- stable. Since I am informed that reverting back to Hardy is not possible unless one has backup, I am worried. I cannot have the entire thing backed up.
<big_danmahony> what are you afraid of losing? programs?
<jameswf> I had been through 2 dist upgrades so yeah I wiped my system too this time through.... dist upgrades are hell on a system
<DanaG> Backups are one of those things people really should do, but often don't.
<big_danmahony> external hard drives are the best way to go about backups.also setting your home directory as a different partition
<ksbalaji> big_danmahony, something like thirdparty installations. I don't know how many I have installed. But they all work in Hardy and have nicely integrated.
<jasmuz> No sound output on Ibex, everything was going fine all of a sudden no more, i have reinstalled pulseaudio and alsa, nothing... i can see there is an output, but none via my speakers.. wich are good, ive been playing WoW on Windows in this same machine
<jasmuz> ?
<frybye> looking for help with installing/using scann feature of a HP F4210 printer/scanner??? any offers???
<jasmuz> Any ideas ?
<ksbalaji> jameswf, dont you have third party installations? say, wine directly installed instead from repositories? - wine direct is very good.
<big_danmahony> ksbalaji, I think you should be fine to upgrade
<jasmuz> ??
<big_danmahony> jasmus, Do some googling, I had a Hp scanner/Printer and had no luck but that was on 7.10
<DanaG> frybye: try installing the package gnomescan -- that may do it.
<DanaG> !info gnomescan
<ubottu> gnomescan (source: gnomescan): Gnome Scan Infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<DanaG> !info flegita
<ubottu> flegita (source: gnomescan): Gnome scan utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 22 kB, installed size 120 kB
<maco> 64bit intrepid users?
<jameswf> I have croxxover now :)
<jameswf> *crossover
<Rubin> dont we all :P
<maco> have any 64bit users experienced an issue where it just keeps rebooting?  Two people have reported it, but there's not enough information
<maco> Rubin: i don't
<maco> what use is it? just about anything FOSS already runs on Linux
<jasmuz> Guys mi issue is this: No sound output on Ibex, everything was going fine all of a sudden no more, i have reinstalled pulseaudio and alsa, nothing... i can see there is an output, but none via my speakers.. wich are good, ive been playing WoW on Windows in this same machine
<maco> jasmuz: if you do "aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav" do you get sound?
<Rubin> maco, theres a lot of cases where enterprise apps or utils for products require windows, and if you _need_ them, you either dont get to run linux, or you luck out and they work in cx/wine
<ksbalaji> jasmuz, did you try alsa force-reload?
<Rubin> also, openoffice present is unacceptably crap. so powerpoint is needed IMO
<maco> ksbalaji: thats the same as rebooting, as far as alsa is concerned
<big_danmahony> jasmus, I fixed a sound issue on a friends latop  using this: dont try it but search for something similar for your soundcard (ubuntu forums)
<big_danmahony> Updated 6/6/08 for ALSA 1.0.17rc1
<big_danmahony> Here are the scripts to build ALSA 1.0.17rc1 from source.
<big_danmahony> Make sure you go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and have the first 4 repositories enabled (also make sure the CD is disabled unless you have a slow internet and would prefer to use the older versions of the packages on the CD). When you close that dialog, Ubuntu will ask you to update your software sources. Make sure you don't have Update Manager or Synaptic Package Manager open and click yes/ok to update the pa
<big_danmahony> Now save these files to your desktop, and:
<big_danmahony> Code:
<big_danmahony> cd ~/Desktop
<big_danmahony> sudo chmod 777 alsa_1.sh
<maco> Rubin: Impress does have an awful UI.  But hey!  LaTeX
<big_danmahony> sudo chmod 777 alsa_2.sh
<big_danmahony> sudo sh ./alsa_1.sh
<big_danmahony> Then reboot, and when the system comes back, run:
<maco> big_danmahony: SHUT IT
<Rubin> maco, heh
<Pici> !paste | big_danmahony
<ubottu> big_danmahony: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jasmuz> Solved itThanks!
<maco> jasmuz: what solved what?
<Pici> big_danmahony: Are you done?
<jasmuz> My sound issue
<Rubin> maco, we run a lot of linux boxes that are used by normal people. cx allows us to keep doing that, where otherwise they'd demand windows
<big_danmahony> accident i swear,havent used IRC for years
<maco> er, i want to know what fixed what
<ksbalaji> maco, rebooting alsa may solve jasmuz 's problem if pa and alsa are not co-operating?!
<DanaG> What's different between Crossover and Wine?
<maco> ksbalaji: force reload is the same as rebooting the computer. it just unloads and reloads
<maco> im wondering if he meant that or if he meant the aplay thing....because the aplay thing was to test if it was a PA or ALSA issue
<wolfie2x> DanaG: crossover is commercial n wine is free
<Rubin> DanaG, crossover is based on wine, but with closed-source updates/and stuff to work better. I think thye trickle their changes into wine over time. Also cx has 'bottles' which are like little independant windows instances, so you can seperate and deploy aps
<wolfie2x> DanaG: same code base though
<maco> how does corssover abbreviate to cx?
<Rubin> no idea. but cxoffice is the package name
<maco> interesting
<wolfie2x> I'm currently running MS office in VitrualBox
<Rubin> if wine works for you, dont need crossover. but it tries to make some advanced uses of wine 'just work' so its nice for some apps
 * Rubin <3 virtualbox seamless mode
<wolfie2x> since I'm not sure if office 2003 will work on wine
<Rubin> also love that you can do USB passthru on it, but not with the GPL one :/
<wolfie2x> anybody using it?
<DanaG> grr... no easy way to browse bug by number in firefox.
<Rubin> wolfie2x, it works in crossover
<DanaG> ubuntu bug 289466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289466 in network-manager-applet "Network Manager 0.7 applet not Appearing if there are managed entries in /etc/network/interfaces" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289466
<ksbalaji> maco, now since jasmuz has left we would not know :(
<wolfie2x> Rubin: yeah but it's not free?
<DanaG> thanks for the link.  Couldn't find it myself with google.
<Rubin> wolfie2x, it was free yesterday
<wolfie2x> Rubin: what do u mean??
<Rubin> wolfie2x, some kind of promotion. they released it free with 12 months support for anyone who signed up yesterday
<frybye> Dana - I am using xsane - and it works super - thanks a lot though... (one really must use google a bit more first... heheh)
<maco> ksbalaji: well, for future reference, i think aplay bypasses PA and lets you test just ALSA
<maco> Rubin: they had a list of things that if Bush managed to do, theyd give away free software
<wolfie2x> Rubin: r u serious? is it still open?
<maco> it was the Lame Ducks President Challenge or something
<Rubin> maco: yeah. no wolfie2x, you missed it.
<wolfie2x> Rubin: :(
<maco> gas dropped below $2.79 in Chicago, so they gave away free software
<Rubin> was it chicago or twin cities?
<maco> er...i thought he said windy city
<maco> hmm off to /.!
<Rubin> wolfie2x, read slashdot/digg more
<maco> oh, it was Twin Cities, you're right
<maco> wolfie2x: maybe you still can http://news.softpedia.com/news/Crossover-Giveaway-Complete-Serial-Codes-Still-Good-to-Go-96705.shtml
<wolfie2x> Rubin: I have quite a lot of tech feeds on my iGoogle page 'n nothing told me of a free giveaway :(
<maco> oh wait nevermind
<maco> its just that itll take a few days for them to mail out the serial numbers
<maco> wolfie2x: apparently you're missing Planet Ubuntu because like 5 people blogged it
<amikrop> Are there any problems with the nVidia cards/drivers? Is it safe to upgrade now?
<big_danmahony> has anyone got their hands on the final version of 8.10??
<Pici> No, because its not out yet.
<bazhang> big_danmahony, no
<maco> amikrop: no suspend
<big_danmahony> its out tommorow right?
<maco> big_danmahony: release day's not til tomorrow
<amikrop> maco: Well, will it be fixed until tommorow?
<big_danmahony> yeah confusin with the time zones and all that
<wolfie2x> big_danmahony: I dont think u'll get anything different than todays updates..
<maco> yeah, but it's officially "while its 30 Oct in at least 1 timezone"
<big_danmahony> ta wolfie
 * Pici thwaps maco 
<big_danmahony> has anyone had luck with using a plasma as the main monitor?
<wolfie2x> i just updated and there's a new readahead/boot! hope it's faster
<wolfie2x> does it really scan our local disk and arrange the file order to match our disk
<wolfie2x> or is it just a list?
<chadeldridge> Is anyone else having this bug: 286435
<amikrop> They said the Human theme was modified for Intrepid? Can I have some screenshots?
<chadeldridge> sorry : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/286435/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286435 in ubuntu "Windows will not fully maximize in dual monitor configuration with non-matching resolutions" [Undecided,New]
<wolfie2x> going to reboot.. just to make sure..
<Rubin> amikrop, google it. theres billions
<csheach> i lost my touchpad today and can't figure it out - anyone got ideas?
<amikrop> Rubin: OK. But was the Human theme really modified?
<Rubin> amikrop, i didn't notice any significant changes besides the background. but i tend to be oblivius to such things
<chadeldridge> amikrop: i dont see any difference other than desktop wallpaper .. not to mention its still buggy with compiz turned on
<Rubin> chadeldridge, wait for next version of xorg. that stuff is going to be vastly improved
<amikrop> Rubin, chadeldridge: I see :S
<FFForever> hi ppl :)
<amikrop> :(
<chadeldridge> Rubin: yeah i think the next xorg will also fix my display rotation issue
<FFForever> anyone know how i can edit m4a's id3 tags/info?
<chadeldridge> at least that is the hope
<Rubin> FFForever, arent there a ton of tag editors/managers in the repositories?
<amikrop> FFForever: EasyTAG
<FFForever> Rubin, dunno, what do i search for?
<FFForever> kk
<Rubin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102066
<csheach> so, no ideas on touchpad isssues with intrepid?
<kimf> Anyone got creative x-fi working in intrepid?
<tc111> amikrop: how about wma tags?
<frybye> Hi - just connected an Elsa Microlink 56K USB Modem... how do I access it/config etc??
<jameswf> modem? wow
<redvamp128> I know this room is for Intrepid-- but I just got notification of Flash player10 was released and is it stable-- have asked in ubuntu room but no reply? and is it stable under Interepid?
<Rods_Tiger> Elsa Microlink? That's a mostly software modem
<redvamp128> And when 8.10 is finally released will 8.04 update to it?
<frybye> jameswf: so what do you use to send faxes from the pc??
<Pici> redvamp128: It will be presented as an option, yes.
<frybye> Rods_Tiger: it seems to be a normal external usb modem ...???
<Rods_Tiger> oh
<aoupi> something is wrong with my computer in someway... when I plug in a phone it shows up and mounts like it should and I can acsess all files when I transfer it seems ok at first, good speed and all, then it crawls to a halt and is insanely slow and when it finaly gets to the end it does nothing, the transfer bar is till up
<frybye> so anybody know where the thing can be found in ibex...??
<aoupi> (transfering files to the phone that is)
<jameswf> faxes?
<frybye> aoupi - no sending a fax!!
<jameswf> i use this beta technology called email
<aoupi> frybye: why would I fax?
<frybye> james - there are 100.000 reasons for occasionally using a fax.. ie the person has no email or legal reasons where the other end only accepts faxes as binding etc etc..
<redvamp128> thanks for the quick reply-- but also anyone else running the new Flash player 10 and is it stable?
<jameswf> frybye: then you use t.38 faxing
<frybye> but to be honest this is not getting me very far with setting up the fax send facility... <grinn..>
<frybye> jameswf: no idea what that is pal...
<jameswf> fax over  ip
<chadeldridge> Rubin: is this enough description for a bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/290774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290774 in xorg "Rotation of second monitor produces screen artifact Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New]
<frybye> whever for - my only thing is that i dont wanna bother starting up a win-pc to send faxes..
<jameswf> i dunno i send an email to a fax server (running asterisk) and poof it goes....
<frybye> i had better google on this I guess..
<frybye> My emails dont generally consist of a scanned form with manual entries and a hand signature which at least here in Germany is the only thing that officialdom will accept for instance...
<wolfie2x> need help on private directory thingy
<wolfie2x> created the private directory via "ecryptfs-setup-private"
<Lamo> I upgraded to Ibex last night and now I can't get my nvidia drivers(177) to work. According to Hardware Drivers its loaded and activated. However when I restartx it doesn't work. When using envyng -t I get a kernel headers error. Also when I boot the kernel option is still 2.6.24-19??? I'm completely lost here any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
<Rubin> chadeldridge, i'd mention that you CAN get the mouse down there, and attach a screenshot if you can get one? or a picture maybe. so its clear what you mean
<chadeldridge> ohh i can do that thanks
<Trewas> chadeldridge: are you using compiz?
<GibbaTheHutt> lamo what does uname -a show
<chadeldridge> Trewas: yes i am
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: one sec just rebooted
<wolfie2x> GibbaTheHutt: shows ur kernel version
<GibbaTheHutt> wolfie2x, yep ta hehe, I was asking lamo what his showed ;), wonders of the language
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<wolfie2x> GibbaTheHutt: oops my bad
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: why didn't my kernel update?
<GibbaTheHutt> latest for me is 2.6.27-7-generic
<GibbaTheHutt> have you done your latest updates ?
<Lamo> I see that installed in synapitc
<Lamo> but it doesn't show up in my boot menu
<wolfie2x> GibbaTheHutt: wht does "ta" mean?
<GibbaTheHutt> is it in /grub ?
<GibbaTheHutt> ta = thanks :)
<wolfie2x> i c
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: where's that?
<GibbaTheHutt> erm ls /grub
<GibbaTheHutt> in console
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt:  meh what is that
<Lamo> ok
<Lamo> I have no /grub
<GibbaTheHutt> hmm what drive layout do you have ?
<GibbaTheHutt> and what do you boot from
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt:  grub it's a normal ubuntu install with a vista dual boot
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: compaq laptop
<GibbaTheHutt> erm ignore me I'm being an idiot, I mean ls /boot
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: right I found that
<ircbin> Hello! At with time will the new Ubuntu 8.10 be available to download from Internet?
<ircbin> 0:00?
<Pici> ircbin: when its done.
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt:  so I have 2.6.27-1 in there
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Intrepid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseParties
<GibbaTheHutt> ok, if you go into the grub folder there
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: oops 2.6.27-7 I mena
<GibbaTheHutt> you will likely have a file menu.lst
<ircbin> Pici, ok
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: ok looking at it there's no new kernel
<GibbaTheHutt> ok, first thing I would do is take a copy of the file and save a backup with a different name
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: can I just change the numbers from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.27-7
<GibbaTheHutt> as you know at least this file works (sort of) before editing it
<GibbaTheHutt> you could, better is to copy the old relevant parts and amend ... so you get the other kernel as an option in case there is a problem
<GibbaTheHutt> so there are about 5 lines to each section, copy/paste one of those and amend the copy
<GibbaTheHutt> you want to leave the original option in case you get an error you can boot with old kernel still
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: good deal brb
<ircbin> I tried to install Zattoo on Ubuntu 8.10RC and I could not listen its sounds... Is this a common problem previously reported?
<ircbin> I used the 8.04 version of the program...
<chadeldridge> Rubin: i just figured something out on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/290774  the issue is compiz, with it turned off i dont have the issue.  but unfortunately i need it on for my dock to work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290774 in xorg "Rotation of second monitor produces screen artifact Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New]
<Lamo>  GibbaTheHutt: haha excellent! all is working now. thanks.
<GibbaTheHutt> yw :)
<chadeldridge> .
<kimf> Anyone got creative x-fi working in intrepid?
<frybye> trying again - how to install a faxmodem in intrepid???
<BluesKaj> what happened to the create text /folder/file options in kde4 ?
<BluesKaj> this is nuts
<Assid> heya
<amikrop> In how many hours will 8.10 be officially released?
<Assid> tomorrow
<Assid> 30th
<Assid> dunno what time tho..
<Pici> amikrop: When its done.  #ubuntu-release-party await the announcement
 * Assid gets some servers ready
<vox> i get this error when i try to use my webcam, it uses the OV511 chipset: can not open /dev/video0 (No space left on device)  any ideas?
<nergar> hello
<amikrop> Assid: 30th is in 4:30 hours, here
<Assid> as i said. dont know what time during the 30th
<amikrop> Pici: ok
<nergar> were can I get intrepid before all servers are flooded tomorrow? maybe I can mirror it.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Intrepid Ibex Release Candidate Released | Support and development issues only, please | Ibex is still beta software, and may break your system | Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc for details | General Intrepid release chatter is in #ubuntu-release-party
<joshuajtl> hey folks is there any app for ubuntu that syncs user settings (and files perhaps) online somehow?
<VSpike> joshuajtl: to some extent, conduit
<gregd> hi there, when exactly (in how many hours) 8.10 will be released?
<Pici> gregd: When its done.
<vox> gregd: in eleventy twelveteen  minutes
<gregd> :)
<Assid> err. let me knwo if you guys need servers during the release parties
<VSpike> apport doesn't seem to be working for me - how can i test if it's enabled and properly configured?
<Assid> i can give probably around 200-300GB transfer
<gregd> so does it mean that it can be released tonight at midnight GMT and equally can be realised in a few days time?
<Assid> safely.. day after :P
<Pici> gregd: It should be released sometime during the 30th.
<Assid> Pici: !! ltns ! 6 months to be precise
<Pici> Assid: Howdy :)
<Assid> apparently i use less of ubuntu than i do supporting it
<Assid> hrmm i shoudnt have said that outloud
<chadeldridge> is there a support channel for compiz ?
<Pici> chadeldridge: #compiz-fusion
<VSpike> anyone know where I can get debug symbols for xvidcap
<chadeldridge> pici: thanks
<gregor> Assid, connect to the torrents, when they are appearing. ;)
<Assid> gregor: err.. i push in http and torrents simultanously
<Assid> i got tons of extra bandwith
<VSpike> This channel is amazingly quiet so close to a release.
<VSpike> Does it ever get busy?
<Assid> sure
<VSpike> when?
<Assid> when a new release is about to begin
<Assid> its almost the end of this cycle.. so no real chatter.. it will mobe to the #ubuntu-release-party
<Assid> move even
<VSpike> Ah
<VSpike> I'm still trying to report bugs :)
<Assid> well do it soon
<Roberth> hello ive installed ubuntu 8.10 on my acer aspire one, to get wireless, ive installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne, but when i restart, still no wireless, what is wrong?
<zajca> hi, is there somebody who know command to hibernate which using gnome-panel in intrepid. woks perfect and i need it for openbox
<VSpike> Assid: the problem is, there's no-one here to answer the questions I have about the bugs :)
<Assid> oh hrmm
<Assid> have you posted in launchpad?
<VSpike> but I'm doing my best
<VSpike> Assid: yeah - I'm trying to get as complete a work-up as I can before I do, and that's where the questions come from
<VSpike> But in the end, I just post what I can
<Assid> i used to take screenshots and sometimes video captures of my bugs in action
<VSpike> Assid: yes, and consquently many of the bugs i've reported today are in xvidcap :D
<Assid> i do hope ibex is quicker than hardy.. everyone i knowe complains hardy is just slower and less stabler than the previous one
<Assid> VSpike: then you my friend and SOL
<VSpike> hehe
<GibbaTheHutt> don't think you will find ibex faster tbh, probably will find it similar for most things
<TuxSympathiser> is it worth waiting a few hours until it is officially released to upgrade (as in fresh install)
<linuxkrn> hey guys, question about 8.10 release, I read that the beta had problems with nvidia binary not being support on xorg 7.4, will this sill be an issue with the release tomorrow?
<GibbaTheHutt> possibly :)
<GibbaTheHutt> linuxkrn, give the livecd a shot and see if you run into any problems
<linuxkrn> LiveCD doesn't work with binary graphics drivers does it?
<GibbaTheHutt> not as default, can't you add them though ? Was sure I had, but may be mistaken
<GibbaTheHutt> running nvidia atm on ibex, but naturally you may have different problems
<linuxkrn> didn't think you could, I tried it on 8.04 once, I think anyway. :)
<linuxkrn> ah, so then they do work with xorg 7.4 now?
<linuxkrn> I read the beta release notes and it said the drivers were broken, but who knows how old that message was
<linuxkrn> ah, someone changed it, just checked it again today. :p
<Miesco> When is it released?
<linuxkrn> tomorrow
<Miesco> 12am?
<linuxkrn> no idea
<Miesco> I upgraded early and my computer freezes arbitrarly
<Miesco> Never know when its going to happen have to cold boot
<tvakah> console-kit-daemon[17521]: CRITICAL: cannot initialize libpolkit keeps hitting my syslog, this is ubuntu server
<tvakah> I'm not sure what libpolkit is exactly, but I'm not sure as I care about it on a non desktop?
<vita_> hi all
<vita_> If I want to switch in Krusader to Media through favourites, it says "Protocol unsupported by Krusader media:/"
<vita_> Where is the problem?
<vita_> I have installed everything suggested by Krusader, but to no avail. Is it bug or I do something wrong?
<tvakah> vita_, not exactly sure since I've never used krusader myself, but isn't it an old kde3 app not ported to kde4? I could be wrong here...
<vita_> No. Krusader2 is ported to KDE4. But perhaps they forgot to port tis part
<vita_> this
<vita_> But thanks for idea. Perhaps this will be really reason.
<jtechidna> It's an svn snapshot of the KDE4 port
<jtechidna> the media:/ kio slave hasn't been ported yet
<alteregoa> does vino-server writes directly into the framebuffer'
<alteregoa> or read vice versa
<AlabamaHit> One more day :)
<AlabamaHit> what time zone is it based on?
<jtechidna> AlabamaHit: doesn't really matter, generally it's quite random what time in the day it actually is released
<AlabamaHit> oh, just wonderin cause in a few hours tis going to be the 30th in some places, lol and tis only 1PM here lol
<AlabamaHit> or say china its already the 30 lol
<alteregoa> yeah
<alteregoa> the chinese are ahead of us
<hcooh> Hi there, I couln't start intrepid in live CD
<hcooh> I had a black screen, just for the start of the session
<AlabamaHit> hcooh: you might have to try in Safe mode.
<hcooh> I have an ati and I think it is because of the radeon driver
<AlabamaHit> i have same and dont have trouble....i have radeo xress 200
<hcooh> Beacause after installing the *deb for radeonhd driver and configure in xorg.conf
<hcooh> the session started
<linkinxp> Hello.... I have a friend with an atheros wireless card....in the restricted drivers it says that is it in USE but is not available  in iwconfig! what can i do?
<fdm> hello, how can i configure the size of the miniprog digitalclock in the taskrow ... and the size of some symbols in the taskrow,  i have resized the row to double-size, so everything inthere has also double size, this is not what i wanted ...
<AlabamaHit> hcooh: tahts what it is Just Boot it in Safe Graphic mode..
<AlabamaHit> or compatible mode forget whats it called
<AlabamaHit> linkinxp: is the box Checked?
<frybye> re: Pse respond if you can help with installing-config-use of a usb-fax modem???
<hcooh> AlabamaHit: I tried in safe graphic mode but didnt work before I installed the radeonhd driver..
<AlabamaHit> hcooh: thats odd...All versions before 8.10 i had to do that, but with 8.10 I don' t have to do that. I can boot right into it.
<linkinxp> AlabamaHit, it says its Enabled, and working
<linkinxp> :(
<linkinxp> but in iwconfig i got no wireless extensions
<AlabamaHit> but is the box checked
<linkinxp> yes
<AlabamaHit> rebooted?
<hcooh> AlabamaHit: lol, for me it is the contrary, with Gutsy and Hardy, that was ok, but now for intrepid...black screen
<AlabamaHit> hcooh: lol, thatss odd..
<linkinxp> AlabamaHit, he just powered on
<linkinxp> :-s
<AlabamaHit> rebooted afer enabling the driver?
<linkinxp> any other hints?
<linkinxp> it was enabled before
<linkinxp> it has been
<AlabamaHit> Oh, it was working just stoped workin?
<linkinxp> no he installed Ubuntu Intrepid.... and no wireless ever
<linkinxp> it wasnt working
<AlabamaHit> I know you usally have to "Enable" then "reboot" i hjave never personally had wireless just work.
<linkinxp> let me see
<NET||abuse> so annoyed at the moment, can't sync my iphone for music or podcasts without itunes :( blows.. gpodder support pelase?
<NET||abuse> dug up my old 30GB beast of an ipod with the broken screen where i can barely read anything so i can keep up with my podcasts.. sucks.. half the time i have to guess which podcast episode i'm playing..
<linkinxp> whats another network manager?
<linkinxp> well but if is not in iwconfig its something else right?
<Pici> NET||abuse: Log a bug
<TuxSympathiser> I'm considering moving to the latest version of ubuntu (8.10) should I wait a day for the final release or should I just go with the Daily Build RC?
<copperkid> does the wireless show up in ifconfig?
<NET||abuse> linkinxp: you've got network-manager or wicd
<chadeldridge1> TuxSympathiser: there are still a few issues, but nothing ground breaking that i know of
<frybye> looking for help installing a usb-fax-modem? Any offers...?
<mnemoc> ifconfig got deprecated with linux 2.2, why the heck people still use it instead pf iproute2???!
<mnemoc> narf :\
 * NET||abuse @Pici  logs bug on launchpad: "My Ipod screen is broken!"
<frybye> ehehe
<frybye> try - my Ipodscreen is broken and there is a credit-crunch in 8.10
<NET||abuse> a credit crunch IN 8.10?
<joaopinto> mnemoc, ifconfig is deprecated ?
<frybye> well you cant post OT stuff there can you... heheh?
<NET||abuse> guess not :)
<TuxSympathiser> chadeldridge, so it is highly unlikely there will be any major changes in the next 24 hours
<NET||abuse> ok,, eee package headaches :(
<chadeldridge1> TuxSympathiser: i never assume that with linux ..
<chadeldridge1> TuxSympathiser: i can say its been working for me for a long time now with only minor annoyance
<mnemoc> joaopinto: yes, since linux uses netlink `ip` shall be used... even if mainstream distros insist in providing it to stay "compatible" with ancient tutorials
<TuxSympathiser> chadeldrige1, same for any OS, I might diwnload it and get it all configured now, thanks for the help
<Miesco> I upgraded to 8.10 and my computer freezes arbitrarly and I have to cold boot,  so is it going to be released at 12am?
<frybye> so folks - i know you are only teasing me - time to actually respond now to my req. for help with a usb-fax-modem install?? ;=)
<NET||abuse> hmm, if you have a netowrk of ubuntu machines, and you run apt-cache on a server, making everyone use that instead, can you use any management tools for apt-cache? so as to roll out weekly agregated updates rather than daily?
<LARefugee> hello. Anyone got a bluetooth headset to work?
<Miesco> Is there a common reason for ibex to break your system?
<joaopinto> mnemoc, there is no iproute2 on my system
<NET||abuse> Miesco: common reason is it's beta, not fully released yet
<mnemoc> joaopinto: type `ip`
<joaopinto> Miesco, no there isn't
<frybye> Miesco - something about an Intel chip set or...???
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: yeh, it's just the ip command
<joaopinto> NET||abuse, it's not beta, it's RC, and it is not expected to break the system at this point :)
<Miesco> NET||abuse: Okay cause my computer freezes about 10 minutes in everytime I boot
<Miesco> It even freezes if I leave it at the gdm screen
<NET||abuse> joaopinto: ah, ok, RC supposes
<NET||abuse> Miesco: hmm, that could be alot of things..
<NET||abuse> Miesco: what garphics driver you using?
<Miesco> NET||abuse: nvidia 177
<NET||abuse> known bugs in intrepid with 177
<joaopinto> mnemoc, there is no mention on ipconfig's manpage that it is deprecated
<Miesco> NET||abuse: Can you use 169 in intepid?
<NET||abuse> roll back to 173 if you like.
<mnemoc> joaopinto: have you seen when net-tools was touched upstream last time?
<NET||abuse> though i'm not sure if that would improve the situation.
<Miesco> NET||abuse: Okay
<mnemoc> joaopinto: linux's networking is completely different now, so ifconfig and route misses most of the info
<Miesco> Okay going to 173 see if that works
<Miesco> thanks
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know where i can read about how the guest system is implemented? Is it simply a `cp -r /home/.guest /home/guest` or something? Thanks!
<Miesco> Im going to format and install intrepid when its released
<frybye> another try: is there a usb-fax-modem- guru in the house?
<chadeldridge> ..
<frybye> chad.. you know how to install an elsa microlink 56k usb modem??
<mnemoc> joaopinto: it's deprecation is stated on the bible, wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ffconfig
<mnemoc> ifconfig*
<frybye> <--  gives up for now - bye folks...
<mnemoc> joaopinto: but I was wrong, ifconfig was the right way until linux 2.2 (inclusive)
<joaopinto> mnemoc, ok, I am convinced you can quit :P
<nastas> i can't connect Nokia phone not even for simple file transfer. any idea?
<mnemoc> joaopinto =)
<Zapt> hi
<chadeldridge>  anyone else possibly able to help with this issue:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/290774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290774 in xorg "Rotation of second monitor produces screen artifact Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New]
<mohbana> hi, is the release tonight?
<louise> hello mates
<louise> my touchpad is going insane
<louise> I remember I could fix this altering a few lines in xorg.conf
<Alex_Gaynor> For some reason flash stopped working for me at some point between last night, and today, when I try to go to a youtube video for example, the first 3 seconds plays, and than it freezes, I haven't changed any settings that i'm aware of
<Alex_Gaynor> does anyone know what could cause this/the fix
<chadeldridge> Alex_Gaynor: which flash do you have install the nonfree?
<Alex_Gaynor> yeah
<louise> now that tweaking it is not recommended no more, what shall I do?
<louise> the deafening sound of silence
<louise> !seen bsnider
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<louise> how come?
<zajca> hi, is there somebody who know command to hibernate which using gnome-panel in intrepid. woks perfect and i need it for openbox
<zajca> *works
<jonah> hey where is nvidia-glx-new these days?
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on the flash issue?
<louise> jonah, its okay
<joaopinto> !upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sahak> hello
<sahak> Is anybody able to listen to any of the HBR1 preset radio stations in Rhythmbox in Ubuntu 8.10?
<jonah> louise, sorry i'm not with you? i cant find it??
<mimi> hi i have a question, if there are still issues with 8.10 that are unresolved by tomorrow, what happens to them ? do we have to wait 6 months for a fix?
<crimsun> no, we are actively tracking a subset of known issues.  Those will be addressed in intrepid-updates ASAP.
<rgreening> mimi: updates come out regularly
<rgreening> mimi: bug fixes, security updates, etc....
<mimi> so what is the difference between what comes out tomorrow and what is out today and what is out later than that to fix bugs ?
<crimsun> 1028.2 is very probably the desktop image for both i386 and amd64
<sahak> crimsun: there is a 10.29 already
<Alex_Gaynor> Hrm, in addition to my flash bugs(actually probably the same bug), Totem has no sound, and the volume control is grayed out, but VLC works fine
<Alex_Gaynor> I would guess this is a Pulse Audio issue, dose that seem right?
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: please summarise; I don't have scrollback.
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: When I try to play something in youtube, it plays for 3 seconds, then freezes, and if I close that tab, my browser crashes, plus those totem issues
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: which arch?  have did you install Flash?  fresh install or distribution upgrade?
<Alex_Gaynor> I've been running 8.10 since Alpha 4
<Alex_Gaynor> and it's been fine for weeks
<Alex_Gaynor> i386
<Alex_Gaynor> and flash is flashplugin-nonfree straight from the repos
<Alex_Gaynor> it was a fresh install at the time of a4
<crimsun> sahak: 1029 is very improbable; see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<louise> jonah, you can install the nvidia drivers using envy-ng
<sahak> Is anybody able to watch BBC from totem? When I try it, totem says "Could not connect to server".
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have Dell Inspiron 1525 running Kubuntu 8.10 RC. Just installed and I can't make my wi-fi work. It's Broadcom 4312-based, so it should be handled through wl driver, but the Jockey doesn't allow me to turn the driver on, although it displays that the driver is available
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: sorry, triaging in another channel & got waylaid
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: No problem
<Alex_Gaynor> I haven't changed any settings nor have I gotten any updates since last night, which is why I'm so confused
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: ok, so let's eliminate the most obvious culprits.  Please log out of GNOME and back in, then open a Terminal and execute `pgrep -c -x pulseaudio ; paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'
<wyatt> I updated to 8.10, everything worked fine, but then my update manager told me to update my kernel to .27 something, and now my wireless dont work, what should I do?
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: Ok, I'm using chatzilla so I will brb
<Rubin> wyatt, debug it
<wyatt> I have an Atheros 5007eg card
<dedalu> Hello! I have a problem since last night updates on intrepid, but I don't have a clue on how report it. I have the problematic rtl8187 wireless card on my laptop. It is working, but -- today -- if I connect from my desktop to sync with unison, for example, all stops, including ping. The odd side is: if I keep pinging my router, everything works...
<dedalu> If I start ping 192.168.0.1 from laptop before connecting from desktop, all work. If I connect form desktop first, and then ping 192.168.0.1: Destination Host Unreachable ...
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: Ok it printed 1, and than played the sound through my USB headset, when I logged in it played the login sound through my speakers though, FWIW
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: ok, good.  And now, please attempt to reproduce the symptom.
<VSpike> How can I find out which driver is being used by xorg for my graphics hardware?
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: Ok stuff is playing through totem now
<dedalu> VSpike: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MadsRH> If i want to report a bug for the shutdown window, witch package is that?
<crimsun> VSpike: e.g., grep -B3 -E 'class(.)*X.Org Video Driver' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: Youtube vids are still freezing 3 seconds in though
<Alex_Gaynor> and they don't play any audio
<VSpike> thanks
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: ok, let's check the software.  what's the output from `dpkg -l libasound2-plugins'?
<Helol> Alex_Gaynor: I used to have that in firefox on windows. I just removed all firefox settings from my profile and things worked again
<Helol> no flash video played
<Helol> just 3-4 secs and apparent freeze
<Alex_Gaynor> crimsun: http://dpaste.com/87621/
<Alex_Gaynor> Helol: the video plays for me, just no audio, and then the freeze
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: ok, good.  Can you reproduce the symptom with a brand new test user account?
<Alex_Gaynor> Let me create a new account and check
<Helol> Alex_Gaynor: it played for 3-4 secs and froze in win. I think I had audio though
<Alex_Gaynor> Ok logging out to go check the test user
<Alex_Gaynor> Umm, WTF, I used the user switcher thing to log into the test user, tried playing something on youtube, it played through the headset, then I switched back to my account, and it just started playing through my speakers(I hadn't closed the youtube tab) :/
<Helol> heh
<Helol> it didn't freeze?
<Alex_Gaynor> nope
<Alex_Gaynor> let me try reloading the page, see if it goes back
<Helol> so something in your firefox config has gone fubar
<Alex_Gaynor> and it appears fine
<Alex_Gaynor> well no, I'm back on my account
<Alex_Gaynor> which should mean by firefox profile right?
<Helol> probably
<Helol> I recognized part of your problem from my own firefox problems on windows so I thought it might be the same
<Helol> there probably is some very simple fix to the problem
<Helol> let me know if you find it heh
<Alex_Gaynor> hehe, let me restart firefox, and see if it's still fine
<keithclark> I just installed 8.10 64 bit on my laptop but I cannot get my broadcom wireless adapter to work....any suggestions?
<Alex_Gaynor> I do belive we've found a flaw in the scientific method, we had a problem, we did nothing, and it's fine :/
<Helol> heh
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: nah, that just means the problem space is slightly larger than what I thought
<crimsun> so we need to consider console-kit in addition to pulseaudio and nspluginwrapper
<crimsun> anyhow, nothing that I'm going to pursue in the next day over 8.10's release :-)
<crimsun> if it occurs again, however, please do file a bug using Launchpad
<Alex_Gaynor> Sure
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm just glad to have my precious rick roll back :P
<crimsun> BTW, if you intend to record anything, you probably want to use the fixed libasound2-plugins deb in my PPA.
<crimsun> we're targeting that fix for -updates post-release.
<Alex_Gaynor> Skype has always been fine with my mic
<Alex_Gaynor> what does yours fix?
<chadeldridge> what version of compiz was 8.04 using ?
<keithclark> Ok, I take it that a broadcom wireless card is just one of those things that will not work with Ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> keithclark: wireless ?  use the ndiswrapper is about your best bet, works with mine
<chadeldridge> keithclark: i am not sure if the fwcutter drivers still exist in the repo or not, there are tons of walkthroughs on ubuntuforums.org though about how to do it
<keithclark> chadeldridge, no, fwcutter does not seem to exist anymore
<dedalu> some clue on my problem? If I connect from my desktop to my laptop (wireless), after some activity, the laptop looses the gateway (ping 192.168.0.1: Destination host unreachable). But if I start ping from laptop before the desktop connection, all works. The problem started today, after some updates...
<CarlFK> does  /var/run/motd get replaced on each boot?
<CarlFK> and if so, what generates it.  I want to add some lines
<keithclark> chadeldridge, no problems....I'll keep XP on my machines with Broadcom cards
<wamcvey>  Greetings all... anyone know if the standard (or server) kernel on Intrepid can be used as dom0 under Xen?
<wamcvey> The folks on #ubuntu-virt were unresponsive, so I figured I'd check with you guys.
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: alsa routed through pulse ioplug
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: the straightforward test case is using gnome-sound-recorder
<crimsun> (Applications> Sound & Video> Sound Recorder)
<Alex_Gaynor> Hehe, skype works for me, so I don't think I'm going to mess this it :)
<ripps> Yo, what's up y'all
<crimsun> Alex_Gaynor: well, it does affect other applications like Audacity
<Alex_Gaynor> skype is the only thing I record with
<askand> What is the name of the community theme package?
<Gin> where to go to get ubuntu intrepid right after release? any torrent url?
<jameswf> would be cool if people could crash the ubuntu mirrors like they did with openoffice or crossover
<heanol> does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix an old xmodmap to be used by the new x.org?
<Gin> the gnome theme is the same as the one used in hardy? :\
<ljuwaidah> may i speak to the release manager?
<ripps> So, there doesn't seem to be as many people as last release
<ljuwaidah> you guys are really discreet about the release time, aren't you?
<Rubin> its not a secret ljuwaidah. they just DONT KNOW
<crimsun> ljuwaidah: the RM is very, very busy/tired.
<s0u][ight> the release hour plz :P
<ljuwaidah> I like fedora's approach better
<Rubin> hes better off spending his time working on getting it out the door rather than going on IRC talking to you about his schedule
<s0u][ight> i had upgraded to beta, do i need to do update-manager -d again?
<Rubin> then if anything takes longer everyone can be mad at him
<ljuwaidah> i doubt it'll take more than 1 minute to change the topic
<ripps> It's not even Thursday yet. Be patient
<Rubin> ljuwaidah, it will be here by tomorrow at this time.
<ljuwaidah> it is in my time
<dedalu> anyone who knows about network? could the last change on procps (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/procps/1:3.2.7-9ubuntu2) be the cause of my problem? If I keep pinging the router I do not have problems with hvy wireless transfers. If I start the hvy transfer without pinging, I loose connectivity but not the wireless connection (ping router returns Destination Host Unreachable)...
<Rubin> ljuwaidah, if your so antsy for it, run the RC. it works FINE
<ruthgard> Question
<Rubin> dedalu, it sounds like a driver bug to me
<ljuwaidah> not comfortable using not-final relases as my primary os
<ruthgard> if I download the RC today and install it will the update to the real version be just some updated packages or do I need to make a dist-uprade thingy?
<dedalu> but I did not updated the driver today... and the problem is happening after some updates
<ljuwaidah> +1 ruthgard
<dedalu> but yes, the driver is new... rtl8187
<Daekdroom> ruthgard: dist-upgrade, but it might not even need that
<ripps> RC will become Final just through regular updates... I need to alias this with ubottu.
<Daekdroom> ruthgard: just in case they add/remove a package at the last moment
<ljuwaidah> so what's the release manager doing right now?
<Daekdroom> Testing ISOs?
<ljuwaidah> damn! that must be boring :(
<ljuwaidah> i feel sad for him
<dedalu> thanks rubin
<Gin> what gnome theme is Intrepid using for this release?
<Daekdroom> Human
<s0u][ight> it should be Human
<Gin> the same old theme?
<DanaG> Murrine variant, actually.
<ripps> That being said, Intrepid comes with the New Human theme, which is different.
<Daekdroom> Slightly modified
<Gin> where can I see a screenshot?
<ljuwaidah> i miss using linux, i've been using vista for over 3 months now, i want to use linux so bad
<Gin> ljuwaidah, then get Ubuntu
<ripps> Screw Human and just install Dust, I like it a whole lot better.
<ljuwaidah> gin: I don't get you
<ripps> If you want ubuntu just install the RC, it the same thing as Final is going to be.
<s0u][ight> ljuwaidah: download an iso burn it boot from it and install it ;)
<s0u][ight> there you have the so much missed linux back
<ljuwaidah> :|
<s0u][ight> or in a virtual machine
<ljuwaidah> why doesn't everybody do that then?
<rski> because everybody think's the OS is a part of the motherboard
<rski> at least most of my friends do
<rski> like it lives in the hardware
<rski> kinda funny
<rski> i haven't said anything about it thou, letting them be ignorantly happy :)
<s0u][ight> most people think windows is the only os
<ljuwaidah> Woha!
<ljuwaidah> and i thought MY friends are ignorant :P
<s0u][ight> my friends know linux tnx to me :)
<ljuwaidah> I'm talking about you guys, why's everybody waiting for final version?
<rski> but now it's reversed thou
<Daekdroom> :o
<rski> linux -is- part of the motherboard
<rski> all hail splashtop \o/
<s0u][ight> ljuwaidah: i'm using the latest version atm :P
<ripps> I installed Ubuntu on my mom's computer about half a year ago. At first she was terrified, she thought I was going to fry her computer somehow. But now, she refuses to use XP anymore because Linux is just so much faster.
<ljuwaidah> hahaha
<heanol> ugh, both xmodmap and xbindkeys seem to be broken i intrepid
<Daekdroom> I'm using Vista right now.
<ljuwaidah> my parents refuse to try linux
<s0u][ight> the belgian and dutch government want to switch to linux
<ljuwaidah> me too
<Daekdroom> Makes no sense to install a RC/final release just released
<s0u][ight> ljuwaidah: a live cd... without any installation you can try it out
<ljuwaidah> daekdroom? what? *heart rate increases dramatically*
<Daekdroom> It's just unstable as hell
<Daekdroom> Well. I say that because I can't boot it :(
<ljuwaidah> the comp they're using is old, it takes ages to boot from live CDS
<ripps> Daekdroom has a point, I don't think most Linux OS's are very stable until a month or two after their release.
<heanol> then it shouldn't have been released.. :P
<heanol> that's the whole point of a  stable release
<s0u][ight> ljuwaidah: and that pc has vista installed?
<Daekdroom> They have to keep a 6 month develop cycle.
<ikonia> gents - don't forget this is a support cahnnel
<ikonia> channel even
<ljuwaidah> that's what you get for following a strict schedule with so many features to add in every release
<ljuwaidah> no, it has xp home
<Daekdroom> and most of the stability is caused by poor hardware compatibility, lost during the numerous updates
<ljuwaidah> my laptop has vista
<ripps> release means it's mostly stable, there will always be small things that fall through the cracks. This is universal for all OS's. Look all the problems that XP had until SP2.
<s0u][ight> intrepid is working fine for me
<s0u][ight> had crashed like 3 weeks ago but now everything works nice
<ljuwaidah> s0u][ight: you're using the RC?
<s0u][ight> led light is working for wireless yay
<s0u][ight> ljuwaidah: upgraded from hardy
<ljuwaidah> Ah!
<chadeldridge> I am getting this :  Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".  when i sudo pretty much any command ... any idea why ?
<ljuwaidah> s0u][ight: it usuallly doesn't?
<ikonia> chadeldridge: are you using nvidia/ati cards
<chadeldridge> nvidia
<ikonia> chadeldridge: which drivers
<chadeldridge> ikonia: 177.80
<s0u][ight> ljuwaidah: wireless has improved a lot between 2.6.24 => 2.6.27
<ikonia> chadeldridge: thats not the one shipped with ubuntu is it ?
<s0u][ight> this is hardy compared with intrepid
<ljuwaidah> I see
<ljuwaidah> btw, what'sthe difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1?
<ljuwaidah> I do ask lots of questions, don't i?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: ubuntu+1 8.10 support ubuntu  is jus ubuntu
<ljuwaidah> oops, i did it again
<chadeldridge> ikonia: its not the ubuntu one but the one from the repo
<ikonia> chadeldridge: from what repos ?
<chadeldridge> ubuntu
<ikonia> chadeldridge: the ones in the ubuntu repos are the ubuntu ones
<ikonia> chadeldridge: how can it not be the ubuntu ones but the ones from the repo ?
<ljuwaidah> so after 8.10 is released #ubuntu+1 will be for 9.04?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: no it will close
<s0u][ight> :|
<ljuwaidah> :|
<chadeldridge> ikonia: ok .. then yes . the ubuntu on
<wamcvey> anyone on here a xen guru? Trying to get it to work on intrepid and having difficulties
<ikonia> chadeldridge: are you using a dual headed monitor by any chance ?
<ljuwaidah> why?
<ikonia> wamcvey: what's up
<chadeldridge> ikonia: no i am not
<ljuwaidah> why not make it for ubuntu <current version + 1>?
<Gin> any one knows what icon theme this guy is using? http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/c0202d35b9db1df6d2be1f977a6cd5486g.jpg
<ikonia> chadeldridge: Hmmmm, can you give me an example of a command thats failing
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: because 9.04 doesnt exist
<ljuwaidah> yet
<chadeldridge> ikonia: sudo update-manager -d
<doggymenz> when 8.10 gets released in a couple of hours, will the servers go down?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: any won't once 8.10 is live
<chadeldridge> ikonia: doesnt fail though it just pops errors
<ikonia> chadeldridge: try gksudo update-manager -d
<doggymenz> slashdot ready? digg ready? linux.com ready?
<ripps> When the first alpha for 9.04 is released this channel will probably be reopened.
<ikonia> doggymenz: no servers are going down
<doggymenz> lets make 8.10 big announcement
<wamcvey> ikonia: I've install xen-hypervisor-3.3 installed, when I try to boot xen-3.3.gz I get panic trying to start dom0:   elf_init: not an ELF binary.
<doggymenz> cool
<ljuwaidah> I see
<doggymenz> imagine if google put ubuntu on front page :D
<chadeldridge> ikonia: yeah same errors
<ikonia> wamcvey: that sounds pretty serious. What arch are you on
<ikonia> chadeldridge: thats frustrating
<chadeldridge> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> chadeldridge: can you show me your xorg.conf in a pastebin please.
<wamcvey> AMD_64
<ljuwaidah> so i'll just hang out here until i get kicked, that's how i know 8.10 is released, heh
<chadeldridge> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64270/
<ikonia> wamcvey: go into /boot and run "file" against the xen kernel
<ripps> Is there going to be any way to install Kernel 2.6.28 in Intrepid? KMS should greatly increase performance on my video card.
<ikonia> ripps not currently, probably not ever
<ljuwaidah> what's kms?
<ljuwaidah> why?
<ripps> Kernel Mode-Switching
<chadeldridge> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64272/
<michaelfavia> wanted to know if there is an iso of what will eventually be called 8.10 tomorrow floating around.
<ikonia> chadeldridge: can you also show me /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release please
<keithclark> ljuwaidah, just install the RC version now.  Same as release if you update
<wamcvey> ikonia: well, the xen-3.3.gz is a gzip (obviously), zcat xen-3.3.gz | file, shows me it's a ELF 32-bit LSB executable. However, the xen hypervisor isn't what's it's complaining about, it's having issues with the dom0 (I think)
<ikonia> michaelfavia: no - it's not released yet
<michaelfavia> i have a testing machine id like to slap it on before i go out of town for  amonth
<ljuwaidah> i wasn't asking about that
<ikonia> wamcvey: ahhhh there we go
<ikonia> wamcvey: it's 32bit
<michaelfavia> ikonia, i know it isnt released but at this stage in the game not much shoul debe changing. is there a nightly iso spin?
<ikonia> wamcvey: dom0 is just the "domain
<ikonia> michaelfavia: get one from the spins if you want, but I think you'll find it will have changed
<ljuwaidah> i'm asking why 2.6.28 will "never work on inrepid"
<tux> anyone else have a problem starting cam in kopete?
<ikonia> ljuwaidah: work and be available are two seperate things
<ljuwaidah> ah!
<michaelfavia> ikonia, tomorrow is stil the release date no?
<tux> it used to work in hardy
<ljuwaidah> so why won't it be available?
<ripps> ljuwaidah: ubuntu release tend to stick to a single kernel release.
<ikonia> chadeldridge: what happened to your xorg file
<ikonia> michaelfavia: correct
<wamcvey> ikonia: so I can't launch a x86_64 dom0 from a x86 hypervisor then?  Ok... need to figure out how to get an 64 hypervisor.
<chadeldridge> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64273/
<ljuwaidah> Really?
<ikonia> wamcvey: something very wrong there
<chadeldridge> ikonia: nothing .. its pretty isnt it, i have a very odd setup
<ikonia> chadeldridge: your xorg doesn't look like a default xorg for 8.10
<ljuwaidah> fedora releases kernel updates when they're out
<wamcvey> ikonia: I have this package installed: xen-hypervisor-3.3 - The Xen Hypervisor for i386 and amd64.
<ikonia> chadeldridge: your using dual monitor and xinerama
<ripps> Maybe Kernel PPA will have 2.6.28 once alpha's for Jaunty start up.
<ikonia> chadeldridge: I asked you if you where using it and you said no
<chadeldridge> ikonia: it is .. just modified by nvidia driver .. no xinerama
<keithclark> ljuwaidah, how often did you want to update?
<ljuwaidah> do they get released as testing or development for example?
<ikonia> chadeldridge: what are lines 26 - 28 then
<wamcvey> ikonia: and it only has /boot/xen-3.3.gz in the list of files (outside of the doc files of course)
<ljuwaidah> I don't mind updating
<ikonia> chadeldridge: why are two monitors defined
<ikonia> wamcvey: I'm just trying to get the package info for xen
<ikonia> chadeldridge: why do you have 2 cards defined
<chadeldridge> ikonia:    Option         "Xinerama" "0"  means its off and i have to define 2 monitors to support 2 xsessions and rotate the second monitor
<chadeldridge> ikonia: 2 heads on the same card
<ikonia> chadeldridge: they have the same bus id
<ikonia> chadeldridge: that is not a standard xorg setting, and the nvidia driver does not modify it like that
<ikonia> chadeldridge: ahh nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<ikonia> chadeldridge: so you've used nvidia-settings to create this
<chadeldridge> ikonia: this is out of the box after running nvidia-xconfig .. yeah you go tit
<ikonia> chadeldridge so it's nothing like out of the box
<michaelfavia> nvidia-xconfig != nvidia-settings
<bsnider> chadeldridge, do _not_ run that command in intrepid
<keithclark> Ok, I shall try one last time......does 8.10 support broadcom wireless or do I have to use windows drivers and ndiswrapper?
<chadeldridge> bsnider: why not .. nothing says not to ?
<ikonia> michaelfavia exactly
<wamcvey> ikonia: my menu.lst is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64280/  the initrd listed in there was created per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#line-74
<bsnider> chadeldridge, because it creates an outdated xorg.conf file
<ikonia> wamcvey I'll have to get back to you, just prepping a macine for xen
<chadeldridge> bsnider: well thats good to know after the fact ... shame they put the icon there to use, how else should i have done it ?
<czajkowski> hmm just upgraded there and restarted and it's not seeing any network. any ideas?
<wamcvey> ikonia, would you mind if we continued the assistance over email?
<michaelfavia> keithclark, which chipset?
<chadeldridge> ikonia: you hit something about the bus ids.. thanks that is actually an issue i have been fighting
<bsnider> chadeldridge, first of all, what is your issue?
<michaelfavia> keithclark, lspci
<ikonia> wamcvey I'm in here most of the time
<chadeldridge> bsnider: here this explains it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/290774
<ikonia> wamcvey: you can catch me most Europe based time zones
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290774 in xorg "Rotation of second monitor produces screen artifact Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New]
<wamcvey> ikonia: ok, tell ya what, would you be willing to shoot me a unicast IRC message when you've got your system up and running, so I can drop off the channel?
<chadeldridge> ikonia: how do i find the bus ids for the heads on the video card so i can define them correctly
<ikonia> wamcvey: not a problem at all
<keithclark> michaelfavia, 4318
<ikonia> chadeldridge: its normally one up eg: 1:0:0 and 1:0:1
<wamcvey> ikonia: thanks a lot... I'll continue tinkering as well. Thanks.
<ikonia> wamcvey: take me an hour or so
<chadeldridge> that may be my entire issue
<michaelfavia> keithclark, should work out of the box i think
<michaelfavia> with restricted drivers.
<michaelfavia> checking
<keithclark> michaelfavia, no, it does not.
<Trewas> chadeldridge: I have the same bug (and commented on your bug), a part of second screen is black with compiz
<chadeldridge> ikonia: restarting X .. brb
<michaelfavia> keithclark, you need the bcm firmware only i think
<chadeldridge> Trewas: yep ... im gonna see if this fixes it
<michaelfavia> used to be a firmware cutter tool
<michaelfavia> but i though they included it recently.
<michaelfavia> looking
<keithclark> michaelfavia, no firmware fcutter anymore.
<keithclark> Thanks for looking though!
<michaelfavia> keithclark, so whats a broadcom owner left to do?
<michaelfavia> besides ditch a crappy chiip  ;)
<keithclark> michaelfavia, In a laptop....run XP
<michaelfavia> dell i take it?
<keithclark> HP
<keithclark> Wonderful machine
<michaelfavia> why not replace the minipci card?
<michaelfavia> 40 bucks
<michaelfavia> with a decent one
<keithclark> XP is free
<keithclark> $0
<michaelfavia> you keep thinking that ;)
<DanaG> HP has BIOS whitelists.
<keithclark> I don't get it though.  Broadcom makes a lot of chips
<keithclark> Not having a driver eliminates a ton of machines, no?
<chadeldridge> ikonia: so changing that to a :1 cause the second screen not to start, seems it has to be :0 no idea why
<ikonia> chadeldridge: check the pci id's it may not be one, lspci should show you
<chadeldridge> ikonia: doing that now
<ikonia> back in 5
<chadeldridge> ikonia: only shows 1 card :  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43GL [Quadro FX 540] (rev a2)
<Lamo> After upgrading to Ibex yesterday I now have no sound except crackling. Is there a fix for this  yet?
<michaelfavia> Lamo, sounds like pulse audio issue.
<mikel> hey anybody know why my wireless will connect every where except my school? just spins around and then sais disconnected, i can connect at home or around town but at school no go. the schools network is dhcp no security and its not broadcasting ssid but i know it
<michaelfavia> there was a post in the forums about it
<michaelfavia> it was supposed to be fixed in normal upgrade..
<michaelfavia> sorry it wasnt.
<Lamo> had the same problem on my laptop at home but I can't find the post I read before. Ill keep looking though
<Lamo> when is the official release date? Tomorrow?
<wgrant> Lamo: 2008/10/30, as always.
<mikel> no clue's?
<bsnider> clues. not clue's
<michaelfavia> mikel, sorry no.
<mikel> yea yea sorry
<mikel> hmmm
<mikel> vista connects fine
 * michaelfavia watches the grammar police and etiquette police and wishes theyd devote more time to actually helping people and not lording over them
<mikel> thank you
<michaelfavia> mikel, intrepid?
<mikel> yea
<Lamo>  alsamixer -Dhw needed to turn up PCM >_> remembered it being something easy to fix
<michaelfavia> and youre specifying the SSID.
<mikel> yep
<keithclark> michaelfavia, they'd
<michaelfavia> keithclark, i hope i see sarcasm in there
<keithclark> of course!
<michaelfavia> ;)
<keithclark> :)
<michaelfavia> mikel, and it will associate?
<chadeldridge> ikonia: does that sound correct to only show 1 card ?
<michaelfavia> but not grab dhcp?
<mikel> yup
<ImpatientKDE> hello
<michaelfavia> can you manually specify a valid one?
<michaelfavia> ip addt and dns
<mikel> same thing with my teachers router it shows up as cis -125 but when i try to connect no go
<michaelfavia> using what you learn from windows
<mikel> uughh that means multiple reboots
<mikel> so other than that (which i'll try in a moment) any other ideas?
<michaelfavia> thinking
<michaelfavia> mikel, no software firewall i assume?
<michaelfavia> on your machine
<mikel> nope fresh intrepid install
<michaelfavia> gotcha
<mikel> (just switched from 64b to 32b)
<mikel> had same prob with 64 tho
<mikel> only here at the school lol
<mikel> nowhere elts in town
<michaelfavia> mikel, what happens if you run dhclient?
<michaelfavia> sudo dhclient ETHWHATEVER
<chadeldridge> ikonia: are you back by chance ?
<mikel> how do i find the wifi id?
<mikel> for dhcclient
<michaelfavia> ifconfig
<michaelfavia> probably wlan0
<michaelfavia> but sometimes misconfigured as eth1
<michaelfavia> iwconfig
<michaelfavia> mikel, sorry
<michaelfavia> that gets you AP info too
<Lamo> ok so now sound works but I'm getting weird flash issues, for instance I get grey lines flashing across the video and browser locks up. Anyone else have this issue?
<mikel> wlan0 shows im connected to cis-125..!!! wtf
<mikel> but network manager sais no go and im getting no internet
<ripps> I going to take
<Nikke> Hey last night i tried to install ubuntu server intrepid rc on usb stick, it didnt work so well as i tought. I came to the step where it searching for a cdrom.. and it didnt find any cdrom because i want to install it from a usb stick
<keithclark> michaelfavia, so I guess the answer to my question is that broadcom user look elsewhere for an OS?
<Nikke> desktop version did to install
<ripps> I'm going to take AWN  for a spin
<Nikke> desktop version did work*
<michaelfavia> keithclark, i find that very hard to believe
<frybye> re: still looking for help on installing a usb-fax-modem??
<michaelfavia> ndis wrapper is a last respot if NO drivers exist
<keithclark> michaelfavia, it was a question
<keithclark> michaelfavia, ndiswrapper is not a solution to me.  That is using Windows to bandaid Linux
<michaelfavia> no that is using windows to bandaind a crappy vendor.
<frybye> who is the duty-usb-fax-modem- guru just now??
<michaelfavia> linux works just fine.
<michaelfavia> keithclark, and the FW cutter is in intrepids repos
<mikel> dhclient sais no dhcp offers recieved and goes to sleep
<michaelfavia> b43-fwcutter
<keithclark> michaelfavia, I could not find it
<michaelfavia> im looking at it
<keithclark> Let me try again
<michaelfavia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/b43-fwcutter keithclark
<michaelfavia> mikel, hrm.. sorry ive never had this issue personally.
<michaelfavia> was hoing for an error of sometype.
<mikel> dang
<michaelfavia> but im guessing you arent alone
<michaelfavia> it is only THIS router right?
<michaelfavia> AP rather
<mikel> nope all the routers at my school
<mikel> ap's
<fserve> when will be released ubuntu+1?
<keithclark> michaelfavia, I am in Ubuntu 64 bit Synaptic right now.....I did a search for fwcutter....nothing found
<mikel> 8 hours from now god read the bold print on the website
<michaelfavia> fserve, tomorrow
<michaelfavia> keithclark, then it sounds like the fw isnt 64bit compat
<mikel> what is unknow hardware address type 801?
<michaelfavia> keithclark, you can run 32bit and use your vendors firmware
<keithclark> michaelfavia, ah, got it
<fserve> michaelfavia, you know the time of the release?
<nandersson> Hi, what is this BBC-thing about? is it UK-only?
<fserve> will be party on #ubuntu like 8.04 release? : )
<michaelfavia> fserve, nope #ubuntu-release-party
<nandersson> I'm writing a news story for Swedish TechWorld Open Source and I would like to know if Swedish users will be able to watch BBC-content
<keithclark> michaelfavia, hopefully the next version of ubuntu will address this issue
<frybye> nandersson: in totem - edit - plugins - add bbc plugin...
<Nikke> where can i find kubuntu rc?
<michaelfavia> Nikke, torrent or iso?
<Nikke> iso
<nandersson> frybye, Hrmm... I see BBC content viewer is already marked
<swimmer1> hello
<nandersson> byt "configure" is greyed out
<nandersson> frybye, but "configure" is grey
<frybye> nandersson: it is mostly audio- podcasts.. what should be video is not working right here in Germany...
<michaelfavia> Nikke, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<Nikke> thanks michaelfavia
<nandersson> frybye, in spain neither so it seems
<michaelfavia> Nikke, but the real release is tomorrow.
<swimmer1> I'm trying to upgrade to RC with the cd -- I downloaded it and mounted the image to /media/cdrom0, now what?
<michaelfavia> as in under 24hrs
<michaelfavia> if you want to wait
<nandersson> frybye, (I write for Swedish mag but live in Spain)
<frybye> nandersson: I am not at all supprised - when trying to access broadband content (video) by any means outside the uk ti does not work cos one is not paying the liscence fee...
<frybye> perhaps if one subscribes to realplayer plus or whatever...
<nandersson> frybye, yeah, I thought so. I don't understand then why Canonical brag about it in their press release
<frybye> not sure if that works in linux though...
<ljuwaidah> just askin', kubuntu's home page will be updated when 8.10 is released, right?
<keithclark> michaelfavia, I don't understand Ubuntus direction though.  Would you not want to direct your staff to develop a driver for Broadcom cards instead of pretty stuff?  Have the staff reverse engineer the card and create a real driver for it?  More bang for the buck, no?
<frybye> nandersson: hundreds of files do work!!!
<SilentK> If I install 8.1 beta now, and tomorrow I use the upgrade manager.. I'm using the official 8.1 release right?]
<frybye> just the "news(6)" dosent seem to..
<SilentK> Or do people with the beta need to download the new cd tomorrow?
<Nikke> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10
<Nikke> that url doesnt work
<swimmer1> is it possible to upgrade from the live cd?
<frybye> there i get always the same old video-clip of the entrance to the channel tunnel...
<nandersson> frybye, Ok, I get "cannot connect to server" when choosing BBC
<frybye> the bbc plugin does work!!!!
<michaelfavia> keithclark, it is a matter of priorities. cant support all hardware vendors and those that dont want to play are last in line
<frybye> just a few individual files dont work right apparently...
<michaelfavia> why do the work for them
<louise> hello guys
<michaelfavia> it rewards their behavior
<keithclark> michaelfavia, because you want the users.
<louise> my touchpad is insane
<keithclark> michaelfavia, they do not want you
<nandersson> frybye, Ok, I cross my thingers then :-)
<louise> can someone help me fix it?
<nandersson> frybye, Thanks for your help :)
<Nikke> michaelfavia, doest this url work for you: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/8.10
<frybye> nandersson: not sure why that is - 95% of the bbc-plugin content works here..
<michaelfavia> Nikke, if timeout then the 8.10 blackout is getting started :)
<frybye> just the video stuff not - 95% is audio apparently...
<michaelfavia> loads get pretty high around release day
<Nikke> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> oookay, having the gnome-session problem again (taking way more processor time than it should
<swimmer1> is it possible to upgrade via the cd?
<SilentK> Can anyone answer me? If I get 8.1 beta today, would I need to re-install tomorrow when 8.1 is released to get the latest version?
<frybye> who can help me install a usb-fax-modem???
<michaelfavia> keithclark, then maybe the laptop manufacturer should pick a differenc chip provider. becasue the laptop maker wants you too.
<nandersson> frybye, strange. I'm in spain though - might have something to do with it
<Daisuke_Ido> SilentK: no, update and you'll have the latest versions and be up to date
<frybye> silentK - apparently not...
<keithclark> michaelfavia, why, xp works
<SilentK> Good thanks.
<michaelfavia> keithclark, then why are you here?
<SilentK> Are wireless cards working fine in 8.1?
<louise> Helloooo nurse
<frybye> nandersson: you running a non-spanish os in spain...?
<swimmer1> hey, I downloaded the RC disk image. Can I update my computer with it somehow
<keithclark> michaelfavia, I don't think you get my meaning........I don't mean harm here.
<michaelfavia> SilentK, depends like always on which ...
<bsnider> SilentK, there's a loaded question
<nandersson> frybye, of course. I run the English version
<SilentK> Well can anyone help me find out if mine will work?
<michaelfavia> keithclark, none inferred
<frybye> nandersson: perhaps that is the problem....
<louise> my touchpad is carazy
<bsnider> SilentK, what's yours?
<michaelfavia> SilentK, which chipset?
<frybye> I am in Germany with a German installaton...
<louise> medic!
<SilentK> I have to look..
<nandersson> frybye, well, that's just the language
<keithclark> michaelfavia, If I were a software developer for a Hemi engine, I would not expect Dodge to modify their engine to except my software
<michaelfavia> SilentK, are you runing linux now?
<SilentK> I have a laptop hp pavilion dv8110us
<DJayC> Is there a way to configure VPN for only a range of IP addresses?  The old Network Manager had that support but it doesn't seem that the new one does
<michaelfavia> or do you have the live cd?
<louise> MEEEEDIIIIC
<KDesk> I have performans problems in Intrepid with intel, has somebody this too?
<keithclark> michaelfavia, I would modify my software to work with the Hemi
<SilentK> I'm on a desktop with xp right now. I do have ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop
<frybye> nandersson: if you use the uk-english it perhaps tries to access the UK only stuff and then gets nothing cos of the ip etc...
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, got some serious issues here
<michaelfavia> SilentK, run "lspci" in linux then
<michaelfavia> and see what the chipset is.
<keithclark> michaelfavia, regardless of what Dodge thought
<michaelfavia> might be intel, or broadcom, or TI
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome-session is taking a full core, and i can't launch any apps because they're stuck on unix_stream_data_wait
<jin_> is 1.10 out already? :\
<nandersson> frybye, Well, if that's the case it should be considered a bug. Ppl are traveling around these days.
<Daisuke_Ido> strace -p <gnome-session-pid> is throwing a whole lot of too many files open issue
<SilentK> broadcom bcm4318
<Daisuke_Ido> issues*
<nandersson> frybye, I hate to get Google in spanish - and when I change settings it doesn't stick
<powerking> kk, I'm trying to get the wireless on this laptop to work in the 8.10 Live CD to make sure I can get it working before I install Ubuntu. Please Advise.
<jin_> can you disable the tab feature in gnome?
<SilentK> Also, I have not gotten it working on 7.04
<michaelfavia> keithclark, i dont get youranalogy but it doesnt matter. If dodge wants to be part of the "modding scene" theyll design more appropriate and adaptable engines.
<michaelfavia> otherwise they lose the market to the automaaker that does.
<SilentK> rev 02 btw
<michaelfavia> that is what you see here.
<mikel> nobody loves me
<frybye> nandersson: it is not just a tech problem - it is probably the thing about non-payment of liscence fee and so on...
<keithclark> michaelfavia, but it earns zero revenue
<SilentK> broadcom bcm4318 rev02
<Daisuke_Ido> having to restart gnome every time this happens is not a feasible solution
<michaelfavia> SilentK, 32 bit?
<nandersson> frybye, yeah, probably. I tried Zatto before. Nice solution but now they want money
<frybye> nandersson: by all means report it as a bug....
<SilentK> Yes
<nandersson> frybye, Zattoo
<michaelfavia> then install the firmware cutter and youre set
<frybye> zatto is free but dont work in ibex...
<michaelfavia> SilentK, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/b43-fwcutter
<frybye> at least it is free in germany.. i have it on 8.04 - works fine...
<michaelfavia> available in your repo
<keithclark> michaelfavia, I still never found the fwcutter in the repo
<michaelfavia> you know how to install debs, etc right?
<SilentK> Even though i havent installed 8.1 yet?
<michaelfavia> keithclark, then you arent looking in the right place;)
<keithclark> ?
<michaelfavia> SilentK, no
<frybye> nandersson: since when does zattoo want cash???
<michaelfavia> you should install 8.10
<keithclark> michaelfavia, synaptic in 8.10?
<michaelfavia> then install the fwcutter and splice in the fw
<nandersson> frybye, since a couple of months back - could be in spain
<michaelfavia> keithclark, yes in a 32 bit system
<keithclark> oh yeah, sorry
<nandersson> frybye, they want you to send them two SMS. Total cost 1-2 euro
<frybye> nandersson: perhaps - i have used it here a few days ago....free...
<keithclark> michaelfavia, ignore
<nandersson> frybye, I think they try it on one market and see what happens
<mikel> anyone wanna help me install wicd?
<frybye> i just registered on thier zattoo.de website...
<nandersson> frybye, if its profitable or not - or if ppl stop using their service
<frybye> they have advertizing now while waiting for the channel to load afaik...
<fserve> ubuntu intrepid dont have MIPS Simulator (SPIM) in repositories :(
<swimmer1> is it possible to upgrade using the live cd, or is it still alternate only?
<Daisuke_Ido> no one knows, time to restart gnome :\
<frybye> try again: is there a usb-fax/modem guru in the house???
<nandersson> frybye, in spain I get the message "One coffee per month to use Zattoo. Dear User. Due to the rising number...bla.bla.bla"
<frybye> nandersson: pay it for christ sake... heheheh
<nandersson> frybye, haha, I won't as I'm going to use 3g full time and it costs a fortune in spain. 60 euro for 1GB downloaded data
<frybye> why not adsl??
<pen> what packages do I need to install to make skype sound work again?
<pen> I frogot
<pen> I remember I install some packages in hardy then skype works with sound
<keithclark> nandersson, off topic....
<frybye> keithclark: your right of course...
<nandersson> :-)
<pen> in intrepid of course
<keithclark> frybye, just an observation
<frybye> my On Topic question - who will help me install a usb-fax-modem in intrepid???
<pen> anyone  know?
<keithclark> frybye, Can
<keithclark> 't help here.....high speed connection
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, this is bullexcrement :\
<Daisuke-Ido> network manager is supposed to make connecting to a network easier, not more of a pain in the rear
<nandersson> frybye, another anoying thing. When I try to watch Youtube through Movie Player I can't as I dont have the codecs. They want to sell them to me
<swimmer1> ok usually in irc if no one answers no one knows, but I'm pretty sure y'all know this one. I was told it was possible to update my system from the regular desktop cd (8.10rc) which I torrented. Is this possible? thanks
<frybye> keith - the usb-modem?
<Daisuke-Ido> no, it is not possible
<nandersson> frybye, and I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Daisuke-Ido> you would have to use the *alternate* cd
<Daisuke-Ido> rather than the desktop cd
<keithclark> frybye, nope, ethernet
<frybye> nanderson - there are repos with working codecs - not legal in every jurisdiction - accessable all over though...
<swimmer1> Daisuke-Ido: that's what I thought too, but someone told me it changed this year. I guess I'll just have to download some more :)
<Daisuke-Ido> it may have, but i haven't seen any evidence of it
<nandersson> frybye, *sigh* so I have to do the same thing I had to do with DVD - i.e find a unsupported repository and download it from there
<Daisuke-Ido> worth a shot
<frybye> it is a fax modem I need to install - not adsl etc... fax-analoge modem...
<Daisuke-Ido> nandersson: medibuntu.
<pen> what packages do I need to make skype sound work?
<keithclark> frybye, sorry, I've not done that for years.
<nandersson> Daisuke-Ido, Ok, so I use their repositories?
<jin_> I don;t want to wait any more. Gonna install  8.10 rc1 :(
<frybye> nandersson: you just need flash-nonfree package...
<frybye> after activating the universal repos...
<Daisuke-Ido> nand: that's your best bet
<frybye> afaikremember
<swimmer1> Daisuke-Ido: in that case, how would I test it?
<nandersson> frybye, I have flashplugin-nofree 10.0.12.36 and it doesn't cut it
<Daisuke-Ido> swimmer1: put in the disc and see if it asks you to upgrade :)
<frybye> keithclark: pleanty of need to send faxes here - original documentation with hand-signatures etc... govt offices with no email published etc etc..
<swimmer1> Daisuke-Ido: I mounted the iso and it didn't do anything -- guess alternate is the way to go
<keithclark> frybye, I understand the need!  I just have no solution, sorry about that.
<frybye> nandersson: you have mplayer and the mplayer-mozilla plugin...?
<Daisuke-Ido> okay, is there a reason network manager HATES me?  no network information is ever stored, regardless of how many times i change it.  i want a specific static ip, and i cannot keep that for the life of me.  it keeps defaulting to auto eth0 (dhcp) every friggin time
<frybye> keithclark: no prob... a couple of hours ago i got really flamed - "why use fax - email is better etc etc.."
<pen> nvm
<frybye> well - i am outa here.. getting a bit late and work tomorrow - nite all...
<pen> I solved it
<pen> just change the defult to pulse
<pen> hooray!!!
<nandersson> frybye, I didn't had mplayer-mozilla-plugin. Trying...
<frybye> nandersson: i will wait a moment to hear what you say.. but to think of it - that should be a flash player for you tube .. hmmmm
<what_the_deuce> Hey there, does anyone know what is happening with webcam support for syntek cams (stk11xx)?
<frybye> still I seem to remember that I fixed the prob that way...
<what_the_deuce> This support was in Hardy but is lacking in Intrepid
<Daisuke-Ido> so every time i end up connecting to irc twice and waiting for my real nick to time out
<nandersson> frybye, well. No luck :-( I get "Search for suitable codec". It works fine in Firefox though but not in Movie Player
<what_the_deuce> If anything, can someone help me install the driver manually?
<keithclark> frybye, not a matter of flaming....just older technology.
<nandersson> frybye, I get sound but no video
<frybye> keith - not you are flameing - the ppl who had a go at me for asking about fax at all etc...
<frybye> electricity is an ancient tech now but we still use it every day.. heheh
<frybye> they are even talking of going back to dc power distribution hehehe
<frybye> nandersson: then it should autom. search and find a codec or...?
<frybye> anyhow.. i MUST be off now - bye nandersson - bye all ...
<nandersson> frybye, They fire up the webpage and want to sell me the Fluendo codec for 22 pounds
<KDesk> I have performans problems in Intrepid with intel, has somebody this problems too?
<Daisuke-Ido> you're going to have to be a little more specific than that
<Daisuke-Ido> i have performance problems with nvidia, that doesn't mean nvidia's actually related to the issues
<clarezoe> hi i just upgrade to 8,10, now I cannot get in the desktop anymore
<clarezoe>  the screen and cursor keep flashing
<what_the_deuce> Can anyone here help me install the webcam driver for a syntek chipset cam? (stk11xx)
<michaelfavia> clarezoe, nvidia or ait?
<clarezoe> michaelfavia, intel
<clarezoe> michaelfavia, the desktop background displays, but not others. if I restart X, the gdm window acts the same
<jojoman02> KDesk: i have problem also
<Daisuke-Ido> well, it's not just me that networkmanager hates
<KDesk> jojoman02: Hi, I have an intel 865G, what car do you have?
<Daisuke-Ido> supposedly the fix was released, apparently i never got the memo
<Nikke> people can update their 8.04 versions, where can i find isos?
<jojoman02> KDesk: let me check, one second...]
<KDesk> jojoman02: I will come back in 2 min. I have to restart my X to see if with XAA aceleration it is better.
<powerking> so I'm trying to get wireless to work; its found the device, got the Atheros Driver isntalled. I just dont know how to enable the device and make it sing and dance.
<Rabenvogel> hello
<KDesk> jojoman02: I am back. And the performance is nor faster with XAA aceleration! Try you too changeing the:  Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"  in xorg.conf in the "Device" Section.
<Rabenvogel> Short Question: Will Ubuntu 8.10 release with a new wallpaper or will the use the wallpaper of the RC? => http://www.loaditup.de/files/285571.jpg
<maelcum> hi. what's up with fglrx? there is no version for xorg 7.4 and intrepid uses 7.4, right?
<maelcum> so, can i expect my video chip (amd 780g) to continue working?
<maelcum> i have a crt screen so i can't use e.g. vesa because it makes my eyes bleed
<Alan> Are there any major reasons not to upgrade to the RC at the moment apart from the nvidia/ati proprietary drivers thing?
<Alan> (proprietary drivers don't really work for my card anyway)
<clarezoe> michaelfavia, are you still there?
<ConstantineXVI> Alan: well, the RC version isn't being downloaded from a server that's melted to the floor, if you call that a minus
<danbh_intrepid> Alan: the major ones should be listed in the release notes
<Alan> danbh_intrepid, right, and the release notes actually list all the important problems?
<clarezoe> please help!
<Alan> Doesn't look like there's anything that'll affect me there..
<danbh_intrepid> Alan: well, thats the hope
<maelcum> there is no mention of ati whatsoever in the release notes. huh? afaics xorg 7.4 and fglrx are not compatible...
<danbh_intrepid> maelcum: I thought that was fixed
<Alan> heh, sorry, i just assumed that if the nvidia drivers weren't up to scratch, getting 3d acceleration on ati would be broken too :P
<danbh_intrepid> the latest nvidia drivers work.  The legacy ones dont
<maelcum> danbh_intrepid: well, it looks so because fglrx is among the packages but i still wonder how that can be...
<danbh_intrepid> maelcum: well, its open source.  I suspect that someone just fixed them.  I dunno
<maelcum> well, it's *not* open source unfortunately.
<KDesk> AFAIK intrepid has a fglrx pakcage in the repos that IS compatible with xserver 1.5. Also the opensuse drivers work well (radeon, radeonhd)
<maelcum> well, i'll just see what happens :)
<jojoman02> KDesk: thanks, i will try that
<maelcum> KDesk: the 780g chipset (~ radeon hd 3200) is supported by open source drivers?
<maelcum> the release notes of x.org 7.4 don't mention that generation iirc.
<KDesk> maelcum: sorry I don't know. Maybe it is partialy.
<maelcum> yeah ok, i can look that up myself
<KDesk> maelcum: I think it supports take a look http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_780g_linux&num=6
<DJTachyon_> oh looks like android built
<powerking> can anyone suggest some good wireless network managers?
<powerking> my device is found, but its just not....on and in use.
<powerking> and I have no idea how to enable/use it
<maelcum> KDesk: ah thanks. so one driver or the other will very likely work.
<maelcum> 1439 packages to get ^^
<d3xter> can anyone help me? i can't open my bookmarks in the place-menu
<jin_> any one running 8.10 rc1?
<mercutio22> jin_> I guess I am
<ldiamond> Is 8.10 going to be available at like 0h00 UTC or anytime during the day?
<jin_> mercutio22, I think ther eis a bug or a "new" feature which I hate
<jin_> mercutio22, clcik on the volume ison on your panel
<mercutio22> jin_> which is it?
<Rods_Tiger> when is 9.0 out?
<jin_> change the volume and then click on the desktop
<ldiamond> after 8.10
<jin_> does the volume var disappear by itself?
<Rods_Tiger> ten past eight in the morning?
<mercutio22> jin_> yeah, it doesn't go away
<jin_> mercutio22, it does on Ubuntu 8.04 :(
<jin_> this is very annoying..
<mercutio22> jin_> yep, it is
<jin_> what is wrong with the gnome team?
<mercutio22> jin_> maybe no one reported this as a bug
<jin_> thousands have tested the beta and no one noticed this? :(
<jin_> now it is too late
<mercutio22> jin_> it is possible
<jin_> this is sad :(
<WelshDragon> jin_, it's possible it purposely does that.
<jin_> mercutio22, any workaround for this? maybe another volume applet ?
<jin_> WelshDragon, I prefer the old way
<jin_> mercutio22, are you going to report this bug?
<jin_> a bug just before release. :S
<michaelfavia> jin this can be fixed instream even after release if anyone cares to do it.
<d3xter> bookmarks in the place-menu doesn't work for me, but they do in nautilus?!
<jin_> so far I like Intrepid :)
<Daisuke_Ido> why not just wheel over the applet
<Daisuke_Ido> quicker way to change volume anyhow :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm more concerned with the still annoying networkmanager-not-respecting-static-settings crap
<michaelfavia> Daisuke_Ido, is it trying to force dhcp?
<Daisuke_Ido> michaelfavia: yep
<michaelfavia> boo.
<Daisuke_Ido> and the devices in my house connect to this machine and expect it to have a specific IP
<michaelfavia> Daisuke_Ido, your router cant do a dhcp reservation?
<michaelfavia> which pairs the MAC address to the ip and always gives it the same one.
<Daisuke_Ido> michaelfavia: doubtful, as it's the cheap POS i got from verizon...
<michaelfavia> Daisuke_Ido, youd be surprized.
<michaelfavia> those verizon router work decently well.
<joshuajtl> hey, anyonw happen to know what time EST ubuntu release is?
<jameswf> are we there yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> westell
<jameswf> are we there yet?
<michaelfavia> Daisuke_Ido, if you know how to enable remote management id be happy to look for you just change the password to somethin you dont mind sharing
<michaelfavia> otherwise good luck :)
<michaelfavia> Daisuke_Ido, under the "advanced" tab up top it looks like
<michaelfavia> IP address distrobution
<danbh_intrepid> joshuajtl: its in 2 hours
<jin_> nice, gnome now have picture preview in the browse dialog :)
<michaelfavia> jim- yeah some time coming :)
<michaelfavia> danbh_intrepid, 2 hours really?
<michaelfavia> i didnt know that
 * michaelfavia waits then
<Daisuke_Ido> michaelfavia: what model is that. because i'm not seeing anything close to that
<danbh_intrepid> michaelfavia: sorry, its at least 2 hours
<michaelfavia> dunno; just look for things like ip address, LAN, reservation, etc
<michaelfavia> danbh_intrepid, ah. yes.
<danbh_intrepid> michaelfavia: you will get a more accurate answer in #ubuntu-release-party        You should ask there
 * jin_ hopes the nvidia driver is better 
<mattva01> any idea why a system running intrepid-64 would freeze as it goes into gnome(seems to happen right as it connects to network)
<joshual> did anyone answer my question about ubuntu release?
<Daisuke_Ido> static host assignment?
<joshual> me?
<jin_> why does Ubuntu include the latest vlc in the repo? the interface is ugly. the older version integrates better in gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> shoot, that's for DNS
<geremy_> all vlc is ugly, no idea why
<chad> function over form i suppose
<td123> geremy_: you mean the gui?
<jin_> I did not have any problem with the older version :\
<td123> geremy_: its exactly what chad says...
<geremy_> td123: yeah- personal preference and all that, but I've never liked the gui on it
<td123> geremy_: I think function is Way more important then looks..
<geremy_> td123: granted. I like vlc- i just happen to think its ugly.
<td123> geremy_: oh.. well in that case, its your opinion :D
<geremy_> td123: trying to start a media player flamewar lol?
<geremy_> MPLAYERRRRRRR!
<td123> geremy_: ya, I thought that was what you were trying to do lol
<geremy_> td123: it plays media. its not even in my top thousand things to flame about.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to see what this does
<Daisuke_Ido> wish me luck
<geremy_> sounds ominous
<geremy_> maybe I shouldnt....
<td123> geremy_: believe me, you would be surprised the kind of flame wars that could erupt :P
<chad> anyone have cairo-dock install or would anyone happen to know why i cant setup a launcher to start nautilus --browser --no-desktop
<geremy_> td123: I was there for the nano vs pico war of 2001
<td123> geremy_: vim won of course :P
<beautifulsnow> Any of you lovely people know what argument I must give apt-get or aptitude to make it install only required packages (not recomended ones please!) when installing an app?
<geremy_> td123: doesn't it always?
<td123> geremy_: :D
<Prez00> hello
<Prez00> how beta is the beta?
<geremy_> pretty rc right now
<td123> beautifulsnow: it installs only required by default
<chad> Prez00: it goes live in a few hours .. lol so its pretty close to done
<ltmon> Hi all.  Since upgrading to the intrepid release candidate today I'm having a serious networking problem.  My eth0 ("82566MM Gigabit Network Connection") is constantly "NO-CARRIER", even though I'm plugged into a connection that is known good (i.e. other computers can use it just fine).  Tried a few connections as well.  Any idea how to debug this, as I'm stumped?
<beautifulsnow> Oh really! :P Thanks td123  , I feel silly now :P
<td123> chad: what goes live in a few hourse?
<geremy_> 'course, I still haven't gotten a live burn...
<chad> 8.10 moves to released
<td123> beautifulsnow: don't feel silly, they changed it about a week ago
<beautifulsnow> Bless them.
<td123> chad: you mean the iso will be available for download?
<chad> td123: the release date is tomorrow  ... but the RC iso is already available
<Prez00> chad: i figured... :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> ehh, so far so good
<chad> Prez00: not saying there are not issues ... cause there are, but it works pretty well
<Prez00> chad, what u running it on?
<chad> xps m1710
<geremy_> hey, can yall do me a favor and see if you can make it to screenlets.org
<Prez00> i'm at 8.04, command to upgrade to RC?
<td123> chad: hmm, did canonical get more bandwidth / servers this time ?!? :P for 8.04, the servers were dling @ 100kbps about 3 days after the release lol
<td123> uling*
<chad> td123: always use torrents .. its very fast the more people that are downloading
<Aranel> when will the intrepid release?
<td123> chad: torrents were also bogged down :D
<td123> chad: torrents were my first choice, but mirrors proved to be faster :P
<d3xter> upgrade to 8.10 sucks :-/
<td123> d3xter: just fresh install it..
<geremy_> wish I could get a burn going
<Aranel> d3xter: why? :=)
<d3xter> Aranel: many bugs appear, like the bookmarks in the place-menu doesnt work, the panel-background image doesnt exist ....
<d3xter> td132: yes I'm going to
<mado> i'm here mxiia :)
<mado> oy ... there's a party? :)
<mxiia> mado, what are processor are you using? amd64? ix86?
<Aranel> d3xter: be optimist, they will fix them all soon :)
<d3xter> Aranel: hopefully :)
<mado> erm ... intel core 2 duo t7??? ... :) ... i guess that's a ix86 :)
<mado> why do you ask?
<mado> mxiia, ... erm ... intel core 2 duo t7??? ... :) ... i guess that's a ix86 :) ... why do you ask=
<mado> ?
<td123> mado: core 2 duo will work with x86 and 64...
<td123> mado: amd64 just means 64bit compatible
<torch_> Anyone know if the ati fglrx drivers for Ibex are considered "finished"? Running WoW under wine ( 1.17 ) on an Ati X1900XT card and performance is much worse than in WinXP...
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... well ... i'd use ix86 ... :) ... somebody told me this would be safer :)
<maelcum> amd invented amd64 and intel tried to hide the fact that they copied it with some lame marketing, so it's fair to call it amd64 :)
<mxiia> mado, because I am running amd64 and had some problems with the latest linux kernel, so i had to run a previous kernel. So i thought your problem was related to the processor
<td123> mado: oh ya, I would go with x86 also
<td123> :P
<mado> mxiia, uhuu ... i see
<mado> td123, :))
<mxiia> td123. yes. most computers are intel, i built this one my self, so it is amd
<mado> and erm ... you suggest i should wait about a day and then download 8.10 ...
<mattva01> exit
<mado> i hope there won't be the slowliness-problem again ... it took about a minute just to mark a folder
<td123> mado: exactly
<mxiia> mado, yes, wait for the official release which will be Oct 31st for you because you are in a different time zone.
<mado> :)
<beautifulsnow> td123, are you sure I don't need to add an argument to apt-get to install only dependencies? :^_^;  It's still giving me the recomendations
<td123> mxiia: what time is it supposed to be released?
<maelcum> the download servers are still very fast which they might not be anymore once the release is official...
<td123> beautifulsnow: I think so.. hmm. let me check ok?
<mado> it'll be ok ... i don't have much time today or tomorow afternoon ... so i will do that in the evening or early in the night
<mxiia> td123, I'm not entirely sure of the exact time, I know that mado is in austria and if you /ctcp time him you can see it is already the 30th
<beautifulsnow> td123,  thank you kindly ^_~
<mado> huh?
<mado> funny :)
<mxiia> /ctcp time mxiia
<smil3y> anyone have experience using backport modules for intrepid, will legacy nvidia cards work with the backport proprietary driver?
<tdoggette> Is the present RC the final release?
<mxiia> would do it, You;d see it is Wed. Oct 29th for me, around 7:30 PM
<mado> nah ... didn't work :)
<mxiia> tdoggette, no, the final release is tomorrow
<mxiia> /ctcp mxiia time
<mxiia> sorry
<mado> uhuu ... nice thing :)
<mado> thank you for showing me that
<tdoggette> mxiia: Thanks.
<mxiia> no problem, mado, your welcome ,tdoggette
<mado> :)
<mado> oy ... one more thing ... -> http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/84403-1.jpg
<mado> can you tell me what kind of weather-tool this is?
<Sylphid> hello, im having an odd issue im wondering if someone could verify that it is either a bug or my machine ..... i had installed eagle prior to upgrading to intrepid now after running eagle or attempting to reinstall my Xserver is restarted
<mado> it looks quite nice
<maelcum> mado: lcdweather
<mado> thank you maelcum
<mado> now all i have to do is find out more about it :)
<maelcum> i don't know the package name though...
<mado> well ... i guess this thing is something one can only use with kde4 ...
<td123> beautifulsnow: ok, try installing the package with the command "sudo aptitude install --without-recommends --without-suggests package-name"
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, you here, sir?
<mado> but i will look for it anyway
<maelcum> it is a plasma applet so it definitely only works with kde 4
<beautifulsnow> td123,  Haha, that will be so easy to remember ^_^  *gives you gold medal* I was looking on some apt-get manual I found online but didn't see that, thank you
<td123> beautifulsnow: I can't find the article were it said they changed it :/ maybe it was for something else
<mado> well ... when i installed kde4 for a test-run some days ago i couldn't find it
<beautifulsnow> td123,  yeah, didn't work.,  the option is not recognize. Oh well, back to goodle  :P
<beautifulsnow> *google
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: a little
<maelcum> mado: afaik it's still in the playground part of the kde source repository which means that it's probably not in the packages installed by default.
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: whats up?
<td123> beautifulsnow: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<beautifulsnow> td123, I'm on intrepid minimal install, would like to do a GUI install. The guides I find online seem to be outdated.
<mado> thanks maelcum ... i will check that in about two days when 8.10 is out
<danbh_intrepid> beautifulsnow: you mean like: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<td123> beautifulsnow: hmm maybe you're typing it wrong.. type in sudo aptitude --without-<double tab>
<danbh_intrepid> beautifulsnow: yeah, you should probably use aptitude
<alteregoa> can someone weed me?
<alteregoa> i got a problem
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, so they're going to be including a patched ath9k in a future backports package to replace the one in the kernel
<alteregoa> negative priority = less?
<alteregoa> -19 = very low?
<maelcum> alteregoa: the other way around
<beautifulsnow> danbh,td123  tty tab-complete seems not to work all the time :P Sometimes it completes sometimes it doesnt. I'm never too good with aptitude, but, hey, I'll go ahead and do install with recommends ^^
<alteregoa> strange
<alteregoa> eh? other way around, negative priority is more time slice
<Sylphid> alteregoa, its a nice level
<alteregoa> haha, someone from the opposide earth visited us in the past
<maelcum> this is pretty standard in computer science, lower number means higher priority. if you sort a list by number the smallest numbers will come first. i guess that this is the reason.
<alteregoa> ok
<alteregoa> i agree
<Sylphid> alteregoa, negative means it doesnt want to play with others
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: I thought Tim was done with ath9k.  He was going to add stuff to that ath5k drivers.  Am I wrong?
<bsnider> wrong
<alteregoa> ok i entered -10
<bsnider> someone came up with a patch that solves all of the connection issues and so they're including it
<alteregoa> i just need aprox 1/3 more priority for a specific process
<alteregoa> i hope the priority is linear, not exponential
<tdoggette> Does the Ibex installer play nice with Vista partitions?
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: rocking, where did you see this?
<maelcum> afaik the nice levels are actually exponential (and this is mostly a good thing).
<bsnider> danbh_intrepid, starting under your bug and then going from there to the ath9k bug site
<maelcum> alteregoa: 1/3 sounds pretty random. maybe you want it to get a certain cpu share, no matter what? in that case you can also enable real-time scheduling for the process.
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: I don't see what you are talking about.  bug 259157   right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I am having some major issues.  I just bought a new flat-screen LCD monitor that was used and tested before I bought it.  It was fine when hooked up to a Windows computer.  Now, I'm having issues with the red channel in Ubuntu.  When I go to the settings on the monitor, though, red comes out just fine, leading me to think it's a software problem.  Can anyone help me?
<maelcum> high, invalid :O
<bsnider> langasek has a post in that bug about a duplicate. you then go to the other bug, and there's all kinds of talk about it
<jdsbluedevl> or do you think it could be the VGA connector that's the issue?
<obocaman> hi
<jdsbluedevl> monitor is a Dell 1703FP
<jdsbluedevl> and yes, I'm using Intrepid
<bsnider> bug 284354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284354 in ubuntu-release-notes "AR2424 on Samsung Q1 loads both ath_pci and ath5k modules" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284354
<obocaman> i have a problem with the adsl router zyxel prestige 643, wih ubuntu 8.10 i dont have internet , and the router works fine with other computers
<obocaman> someone can help?
<jdsbluedevl> hello?
<obocaman> hello
<obocaman> can you help me?
<jdsbluedevl> probably not
<obocaman> ok
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: yeah, I see the bug... but I don't see anything about ath9k, just ath5k
<danbh_intrepid> are they similar or something?
<jdsbluedevl> but can you help me?  I can't get the red channel working on my Dell 1703FP in Ubuntu, but I can through the menu on the monitor
<jdsbluedevl> so it's either a software issue or a cable issue
<jdsbluedevl> which one do you think it is?
<jdsbluedevl> although, to tell you the truth, I had the same issue when showing the BIOS screen, so maybe it is the cable?
<ds[de]> jdsbluedevl: sounds rather likely ;)
<jdsbluedevl> nvm, when I lifted up my computer, it momentarily worked, then when I put it down, it reverted
<jdsbluedevl> forget what I said, it's a VGA cable issue
<jdsbluedevl> I know what to do now, thx
<ds[de]> jdsbluedevl, uhm ok, you're welcome (?) :)
<obocaman> theres is someone that knows about networking on the ubuntu 8.10??
<ds[de]> obocaman: probably lots of people.. what did you do to enable internet access via your router?
<ds[de]> obocaman, did you upgrade from hardy? did the internet work "back then"?
<tdoggette> Does the Ibex installer play nice with Vista partitions?
<obocaman> sorry
<danbh_intrepid> bsnider: well, I gota go.  Ill be happy with any improvements to the ath9k driver  :)
<obocaman> i instaled from a beta cd
<obocaman> the thing is
#ubuntu+1 2008-10-30
<obocaman> the same computer with the ubuntu 7.04 works perfect
<ds[de]> so you took the same steps to gain internet access?
<obocaman> yes
<ds[de]> obocaman, can you ping your router?
<obocaman> i get ip addres from the dhcp server from the router
<obocaman> yes
<obocaman> even i can do pingo to google.com
<obocaman> but with firefox i cant
<obocaman> or the synaptic
<obocaman> only works the ping
<ds[de]> well if you get a ping response but can't access the same server with firefox it sounds like a firefox issue to me
<ds[de]> oh ok
<obocaman> but in other routers firefox works fine
<obocaman> i think is something with the router i have and the ubuntu 8.10
<johnjohn101> what version of alsa will be included in ibex?
<ds[de]> I'm out for a smoke, I'll get back at you in a couple of minutes
<obocaman> ok
<obocaman> say something when your back
<johnjohn101> if i down load ubuntu tonight, can i upgrade to the released version?
<VSpike> My video camera fails to create a /dev/video0 node when plugged in more than one time.  what package should this be reported against?
<coppro> udev perhaps?
<lucax> will gnome global menu be included in intrepid?
<obocaman> ds[de are you bsck?
<obocaman> back?
<jrib> chsty_g4: my nvidia drivers work fine so you need to be more specific about your issue
<ASrock>  Hey, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and the themes i normally use dont work right with it...on gnomelook.org what would be the proper section to look at for themes for ubuntu 8.10?
<jrib> ASrock: what do you mean exactly by "work right"
<chsty_g4> i've got a geforce3 ti200 (i think) and the old drivers that were in 8.4 (i think) aren't working anymore
<ASrock> um i forgot the exact error message but they look really goofy like on my panels the ends are black and the middle stays white and transparent
<chad> when i try to compile cairo-doc i get the following message `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library  does anyone know how to fix ?
<ASrock> when i went to gnomelook.org i used the section "GTK 2.x" is that the wrong type to be working for or should i look for metacity or compiz?
<jrib> chad: you mean cairo-dock?
<jrib> chad: "aren't working"?  what exactly happens?
<jrib> chsty_g4: "aren't working"?  what exactly happens?
<chad> jrib: sorry .. i got it :-D
 * jrib curses tab complete
<jrib> chad: you know cairo-dock is in the repositories right?
<jrib> ASrock: should be fine.  Try a different theme
<ljuwaidah> night
<obocaman> the gtk 2.x themes will work
<obocaman> you download it
<chad> jrib:  yeah but i want the newest version from svn .. i need a bug fix in it
<obocaman> open system---> preferences-->appearance
<obocaman> and drag the new theme into
<cob> hey guys, having trouble with the ati xorg driver in 8.10, can't get any acceleration it seems...every boot it asks if I want to use low graphics mode or reconfigure/check logs/etc
<cob> also having to restart networking after every resume from suspend
<ASrock> jrib: i had to manually tell the panel to use the theme...then it worked fine...exept my workspace switcher still lookes a little weird...is there any way i can edit how that looks?
<jrib> ASrock: not sure about that
<obocaman> i cant acces internet with ubuntu  8.10 and a router zyxel prestige 643
<chsty_g4> jrib, with default drivers, the geforce is unable to use the compiz effect
<chsty_g4> when i run the nvidia x server settings, i am told that i do not have drivers installed anymore
<Optimus55> does the new ubuntu drop tonight at 12?
<bloopletech> I heard 2200
<cob> ibex is going legit?
<obocaman> it depends from where you live
<cob> or you mean another beta build
<bloopletech> cob: release I think
<cob> wow, that was fast
<cob> not a very long rc
<bloopletech> cob: join #ubuntu-release-party for more info
<LSD|Ninja> you guys are cutting this kinda fine, no? :P
<bloopletech> Well, in my timezone they have a nother 12 hours
<Optimus55> i feel special there... got invited to a release party... *sniff...
<cob> 06:00 in what time zone
<cob> that is a really important detail, lol
<LSD|Ninja> They go by GMT so they still have just under two days to make the 8.10 date but still... :P
<WelshDragon> +f?
<Rods_Tiger> There's no point in rushing it if it's not ready
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> how can I use rsync to update an iso to the latest daily?
<Hoover_4000> pliz help i deleted a panel and i cant get it bavk
<Hoover_4000> back
<gamesiano> i have upgraded to intrepid and now when i click in any option in sites menus it opens Rithmbox!!!!
<gamesiano> why?
<Volkodav> which panel?
<gamesiano> menu
<gamesiano> sites
<gamesiano> top
<Volkodav> in the browser?
<gamesiano> in the menu of gnome
<gamesiano> top menu bar
<Volkodav> start it manually
<Volkodav> do gnome-panel in shell
<sendark> hi people, if i do update-manager -d now, will i be able to update to the actual release once it is out?
<gamesiano> ok, Volkodav
<gamesiano> but thats no the solution
<gamesiano> to my problem
<gamesiano> I want my sites like in hardy
<gamesiano> previously to upgrade to intrepid
<gamesiano> "A panel is already running.
<gamesiano> "
<gamesiano> so...
<cob> if the current rc is similar to release, ibex has regressed on my machine :(
<Volkodav> so you have bottom panel not the upper one?
<gamesiano> how can i manually edit the sites menu ?
<Volkodav> sites?
<gamesiano> mmmm
<gamesiano> the truth is that i was playing with 2 monitors
<Volkodav> heh
<gamesiano> and it is posible that that panel is not the original one
<gamesiano> ...
<gamesiano> thats the reason?
<Volkodav> dual head is different
<gamesiano> maybe intrepid get mad
<gamesiano> with this panel
<gamesiano> i erased the other panel
<gamesiano> maybe the original panel
<Volkodav> are you back to single head or still in dual?
<gamesiano> single
<gamesiano> Documents Home Images alll opens Rythmbox
<gamesiano> !!!!
<Volkodav> heh
<gamesiano> tell me Volkodav
<Volkodav> kill all panels and create bottom fist then add the top
<Volkodav> and then restart X
<gamesiano> well thanks
<gamesiano> i will do it
<Volkodav> np
<gamesiano> but now i have to go to bed
<gamesiano> bye
<gamesiano> see you next time here...
<gamesiano> probably...
<gamesiano> ;)
<Volkodav> ;)
<michelecs_> Hi Guys. Is the LPIA good for Atom processor? I mean: Is Atom belonging to the LPIA architecture?
<dekkong> hello
<bloopletech> hry
<bloopletech> *hey
<dekkong> bloopletech: :) do you know @ what time the new ubuntu 8.10 will be released? :)
<Dwedit> How do I make my max resolution 1024x768?
<agitdd99> is there anyone experienced static IP setup didn't work out in the late release of intrepid?
<bloopletech> No, it will be out when it's ready. You can hang out in #ubuntu-release-party for more info, however they might not like it if you sake when 8.10 is coming out
<agitdd99> i got this problem when i run the beta version
<dekkong> bloopletech: yeah
<Thedjatclubrock> Do you know if I could take the Ubuntu LiveCD, replace the default GNOME backgroud?
<Thedjatclubrock> I'd like to modify the default background for new users, and distribute it on a LiveCD
<Thedjatclubrock> And maybe some other GNOME hacks
<powerking> I'm curious. Is the lack of packages in my repository due to Intrepid not being released yet or me on AMD64 Architecture?
<powerking> I mean I have some
<powerking> but I'm missing like Konversation
<powerking> which is what I use on this PC to do IRC :)
<Thedjatclubrock> powerking: Is Universe enabled?
<powerking> uhhh....prolly not, I'll check after the updates are installed
<pipeline_> how many hours left until final?
<Daisuke_Ido> pipeline_: thanks for asking, now it's two more than before.
<jtechidna> powerking: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<jtechidna> make sure universe is enabled
<pipeline_> i got 8.10 BETA, and I've been steadily updating it ever since, would I want to reinstall when final is released? Or shall I just keep it, with the updates I've applied?
<karl5765765> its not released yet , it says coming soon on th e site
<Hoover_4000> Thedjatclubrock: you will have to extract the iso file
<powerking> will that still work if I'm in gnome?
<jtechidna> oh wait, konversation is in main
<jtechidna> hmm
<jtechidna> strange
<Daisuke_Ido> pipeline_: same thing, just keep up with updates and you'll be at final
<powerking> yea, it tells me its not in the repo
<pipeline_> Daisuke_Ido: what?
<Daisuke_Ido> pipeline_: if you keep the beta updated, it will eventually be the same as the final release
<pipeline_> Daisuke_Ido: hm.
<pipeline_> thanks.
<Thedjatclubrock> Hoover_4000: Where is the file, I have extracted it.
<Daisuke_Ido> pipeline_: that's what i'm doing :)
<Hoover_4000> not so sure
<jtechidna> powerking: according to this it should have built on all architectures some months ago.
<pipeline_> Daisuke_Ido: why i'm asking is because there are still a few bugs in place.
<Hoover_4000> Thedjatclubrock: not sure guess you will have to check
<pipeline_> Daisuke_Ido: but i guess they'll all be resolved with fixes, eitherway.
<jtechidna> oh, forgot to paste the link
<jtechidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/1.1-0ubuntu2
<powerking> yea. I think this most recent update broke my installation.
<powerking> It worked before >.>
<powerking> lets try a cold boot.
<powerking> gah. shit. same thing
<wamcvey> ikonia, any luck with testing intrepid with Xen on AMD64?
<jtechidna> powerking: maybe you could pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<powerking> doesnt matter now
<powerking> latest update broke my installation.
<jtechidna> oh, nice
<powerking> No. not really.
 * Daisuke_Ido strangles the people on launchpad that can't read
<Thedjatclubrock> powerking: How do you mean?
<powerking> I mean
<powerking> I boot
<powerking> it gets past grub
<powerking> says
<powerking> "Boot from (hd0,0) ext 3 gives some spam that looks like a hash of some sort
<powerking> goes to the next line
<powerking> and does blinking cursor of death
<powerking> forever.
<Daisuke_Ido> posted my question about kaudiocreator's existence in *intrepid* and got https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+question/49360
<Thedjatclubrock> powerking: Is your initd correct?
<powerking> say what.
<powerking> maybe.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you haven't touched it, there's no reason it shouldn't be, and a pretty poor sort of update if it's wrong
<powerking> I'll try to boot to the old kernel
<powerking> it installed a new kernel version
<powerking> Oh, joy. The old kernel isnt there anymore.
<Thedjatclubrock> Odd
<Thedjatclubrock> powerking: Is your HD alright?
<powerking> recovery console works
<powerking> It better be.
<powerking> there, works from recovery console
<powerking> after hitting "resume normal boot"
<powerking> heh. this is what I get for using RC :p
<Thedjatclubrock> RC works for me :P
<powerking> get 133 updates, and it wont :p
<bsnider> there's nothing wrong with the rc
<powerking> at least for AMD64
<powerking> you're right
<powerking> the RC works. The updates to it break the install :P. At least it did this time. Maybe its a random problem.
<joshual> does anyone know if I can run 32 bit applications on ubuntu-64bit ?
<powerking> you can. afaik
<bsnider> like what?
<ArkoldThos> joshual: yea
<joshual> bsnider: ermm not really sure what yet, just wondering if I should give it a go
<joshual> cool thx
<ArkoldThos> just use something named getlibs or smth~
<ArkoldThos> :P oki
<bsnider> joshual, all the repository stuff is available in amd64. 3d games are 32 bit but work anyway
<ArkoldThos> when updates for final are coming :O?
<joshual> how about if I were to run a 32 bit game using wine or something?
<powerking> GAH. Now it booted to the version without the blacklisted PCI thing so wireless is borked
<bsnider> there's no reason not to use amd64 if you have the hardware for it.
<joshual> ah perfect :)
<joshual> awesome thanks bsnider I'll do it then :)
<ArkoldThos> joshual: you need to install some 32 bits libraries and stuff
<joshual> as soon as kubuntu 8.10 is released that is
<joshual> ArkoldThos: is there a meta package for that?
<Daisuke_Ido> jtechidna: yeah, that pretty much covered the question, i'll see if i can find it via another source
<bsnider> linus himself recently attacked some of the x devs for not using amd64.
<powerking> normal boot works now. After I did it through the recovery console.
<jtechidna> Daisuke_Ido: if you can get the hardy deb you should be able to install it, I'd think
<powerking> I knew it was a random problem. Thats what it always is with me. The Linux gods do it to laugh at my angst.
<jtechidna> your mileage may vary (tm)
<ArkoldThos> joshual: nope
<Technoviking> anyone else having weird re-drawing problems with gnome-terminal in Intrepid?
<joshual> hrmm ArkoldThos ok, i'll look for a how to
<ArkoldThos> ia32-libs
<ArkoldThos> is a package with some very important libraries
<joshual> okee thx
<Daisuke_Ido> jtechidna: tried that and it wouldn't work, dependency not satisfiable (kdemultimedia-kio-plugins)
<jtechidna> ah, right
<Daisuke_Ido> i might see if i can grab something else
<Daisuke_Ido> i just really liked that one :(
<Milos_SD> Hello to all ... I have one question about 64bit Ubuntu :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ripperx...  sounds dangerous
<Milos_SD> Will be there any performance slowdowns when runing 32bit app on it?
<bsnider> no there will not
<bsnider> although it's questionable whether you'd ever need a 32 bit app
<Milos_SD> for exaple wine :)
<Milos_SD> I compile wine, I'm not using precompiled version ...
<Milos_SD> will I have problems? :D
<bsnider> that's on you
<joshual> so will 8.10 come out at 12am greenwich mean time... or?
<musikgoat> hi, anyone noticed a series of frequent system beeps when starting or shutting down or suspending (haven't tested hybernating), on an x64 upgrade from updated 8.04 to latest rc?   hardware: athlon64, nvidia n4force chipset and 9800gx2.   I'm noticing it around during when grub loads to the graphical boot
<musikgoat> or heard of it
<bsnider> everybody's had that issue
<bsnider> you can blacklist the snd_pcspkr module
<musikgoat> is there a bug filed then?
<bsnider> i think it's mostly fixed
<powerking> Ugh. Why wont this driver start.
<bsnider> what driver?
<powerking> atheros 802.11 wireless LAN
<powerking> was working just fine, and then I did that update
<joshual> i'm sitting here using ulteo until i can d/l a copy of 8.10
<bsnider> powerking, you need the backports package for that
<powerking> now the system starts with it disabled, and wont enable it.
<powerking> which package is that.
<bsnider> the ath5k in the kernel was blacklisted in favour of a better one in the backports package
<powerking> yea. ath5k was working just fine >.>
<powerking> whats the package name
<bsnider> linux-backports-modules
<Daisuke_Ido> ripperx isn't terrible, but it's not the shining beacon of awesomeness i was hoping for :\
<powerking> sure? it said it couldn't find it. and I'm connected to a wired connection, and it works
<bsnider> that's the relevant part of the name. i'm assuming you're searching in synaptic
<musikgoat> !bug 255590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255590 in linux "System beep goes nuts on start up" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255590
<powerking> no, that'd be the smart thing to do.
<powerking> :p
<musikgoat> ^^for anyone else that wants to reference it
<powerking> swgpr3cu
<powerking> hehe, wrong IRC channel
<powerking> yea, synaptic found nothing
<bloopletech> powerking: sure that's not your sudo password?
<powerking> yeup :)
<bloopletech> I'd change it if I were you
<powerking> svn password to a project of mine (not on this server either, so :) )
<bsnider> powerking, linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<joshual> wonder /j #linux
<joshual> oops
<powerking> apt get found it :)
<nkei0> heya all
<vox> i get this error when i try to use my webcam, it uses the OV511 chipset: can not open /dev/video0 (No space left on device)  any ideas?
<nkei0> so, when i go to the gimp folder (it's in usr/share/gimp/2.0) why does it say 2.0?  when I type gimp to run it, it runs 2.6...
<bsnider> maybe because the folder name doesn't care about the minor revision number
<michelecs> Is there any exact time for the Intrepid release?
<rww> michelecs: no
<Prez00> i guess there are many already upgrading.. i am upgrading and it is fairly slow going..
<dnb1997> is there a channel for the release party?
<lobo235> Can anyone help me get the java plugin working for firefox 3.0.3? I installed the OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start and the OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime but that didn't seem to do it...
<bsnider> dnb1997, no, we're all just going to hop in a limo and head to vegas instead.
<rww> dnb1997: #ubuntu-release-party
<jtechidna> dnb1997: #ubuntu-release-party
<dnb1997> :)
<lobo235> anyone?
<rww> lobo235: you also need the package icedtea6-plugin, I think
<lobo235> ok, i'll try that
<storrgie> wgrant: you here?
<linuxkrn> ok, need a guru to answer this.  I have a custom built initrd with a custom patched dmraid for my system.  Will upgrading to 8.10 break this?
<paul_muaddib> Has anyone noticed ext3 file corruption?  I've installed on 3 different machines using manual partitioning and each machine I've used can't be backed up with Acronis True Image or Ghost32... They both say the file system is corrupt.... Did ext3 change since 8.04?
<firelovez> weeeeeeeeeeee soooooooo nice no more windows on this laptop
<zerwas> i think now we can talk about jaunty.
<firelovez> noobie in some need of help, i want xchat i type sudo apt-get install xchat and i get a response saying E: xchat not found
<firelovez> sorry
<firelovez> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<rww> firelovez: did you enable the universe repository? have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<firelovez> will do
<Cameron> looks like intrepidś file chooser doesn't work consistently for all apps.  in some apps, all bookmarks are shown, in other apps only local ones, and other apps none
<firelovez> sweet thanks rww
<rww> firelovez: awesome :) which was it? universe or update?
<firelovez> update
<rww> ah. yeah, someone else had that problem the other day and it took us forever to figure it out, hence me asking this time :D
<firelovez> ill be back in a few geting off this pidgin sweet
<Cameron> any ubuntu devs in here ?
<unique_> what dose rww stand for? is that like a admin or are you in every room i go to lol
<johnjohn101> what alsa version ships with ibex?
<rww> unique_: It's my RL initials, and I'm not an admin, just someone who can pay attention to three channels at once :)
<rww> !info alsa intrepid
<ubottu> Package alsa does not exist in intrepid
<unique_> lol so that was you :-)
<unique_> sorry im a noob
<johnjohn101> ok
<rww> hmm, that's not right
 * rww thinks
<rww> !info alsa-base intrepid | johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101: alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17.dfsg-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 214 kB, installed size 408 kB
<rww> yay, I guessed better :D
<johnjohn101> if i download tonight will i be able to upgrade to the released version?
<unique_> ok i do have a small problem i type iwconfig and my wireless card dose not show.... i goto hardware drivers in pref, it says its using support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards.....
<CanadianLinux> Should I have any issues with fglrx on my ATI Card after an update from Hardy to Intrepid? 3D support is what im worried about
<unique_> also toshset says required kernel toshiba support not enabled...\
<rww> CanadianLinux: I'm using a Radeon HD 3450 and have fglrx working perfect :)
<CanadianLinux> thankyou very much rww, I cant go without Nexuiz lol
<CanadianLinux> I have the same card btw
<rww> CanadianLinux: hehe, yeah, only reason I need 3D support is for the games :D
<CanadianLinux> Check out nexuiz rww if you are into the Quake series...
<BluesKaj> CanadianLinux:  depends which card...my elcheapo ati x200g no longer supports 3D or DRI after upgrading to 8.10RC
<unique_> lol i just tryed it on windows for the first time its sweet im going to def get it on here
<CanadianLinux> I have a HD2400 and HD3450
<rww> CanadianLinux: I will :)
<unique_> they were talking about it on hak5 i was like oh yhea
<CanadianLinux> Yea its pretty impressive, I'm actively involved in the Community
<BluesKaj> CanadianLinux:  I heard that ATI has slightly better supporth nvidia on 8.10
<BluesKaj> than
<CanadianLinux> ok thanks guys for the Info, I just dont want to be stuck with 2d only
<unique_> i was always a fan of ati
<unique_> could any one make sense of ("required kernel toshiba support not enabled.") for me
<Pretto> ubuntu.com not responding?
<BluesKaj> previous  releases have better nvidia supoort then ati m but the 8.10 has decided to got the HAL route on graphics so the xorg.conf file is practically totally uneditable
<unique_> ubuntu.com is up on my end\
<Pretto> here is not.. a lot of people talking about that on #ubuntu-br
<unique_> pretto try http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc maby its just the home page
<Pretto> unique_, firefox just say: waiting for ubuntu.com... and no page at  all
<unique_> huuum
<unique_> can anyone else connect to ubuntu.com
<zerwas> unique_, sure.
<dublpaws> unique_: yes
<Pretto> unique_, maybe the route from Brazil is having some problem
<unique_> thats what i was going to say....
<unique_> you can try a proxy site and see if it can redirect you to a us based server.
<Pretto> the last info i got was 22  gw0-0-gr.canonical.com (91.189.88.10)  359.775 ms * *
<Pretto> 21  gw0-0-gr.canonical.com (91.189.88.10)  359.876 ms 195.50.121.2 (195.50.121.2)  359.877 ms  367.878 ms
<Pretto> 22  gw0-0-gr.canonical.com (91.189.88.10)  359.775 ms * *
<Pretto> same router twice
<Pretto> and stuck on the last
<unique_> pretto try vostok.canonical.com
<crashsystems> does anyone know exactly when 8.10 goes live?
<unique_> see if you still cant get thro
<unique_> i wanted to know that same question lol
<unique_> pretto any luck
<Pretto> unique_, tracing
<rww> crashsystems: #ubuntu-release-party
<Pretto> unique_,
<unique_> ?
<Pretto> stuck on 22  gw0-0-gr.canonical.com (91.189.88.10)  380.807 ms  374.841 ms  379.874 ms
<Pretto> 23  * * *  again
<mxweas_> I hear that intrepid has built in support for broadcom wireless cards, is this true?
<mxweas_> How buggy is it currently?
<jadams> I'm running intrepid.  Every ten minutes, my monitor dims.  This is not what it's set to do in power management
<Cameron> in intrepid : file choosers show different items in the places list for different applications
<ArkoldThos> awwwwwwwwwwwwww~ when updates are coming
<sidux> i've got the no-keyboard-or-mouse at login screen problem...
<sidux> just did a clean install of Ibex...
<duanedesign> rhythmbox crashes everytime I start downloading podcast in my feeds
<binarymutant> is anyone getting seg faults with brasero when clicking on "New Audio Project" ?
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<talios> 'lo all - just trying to 'update-manager -d' into intrepid and am being told that the installer couldn't authenticate some packages, with 'base-files' being the failure - anyone seen that
<Pretto> unique_, i think  that gw0-0-gr.canonical.com is dropping packages from Brazil
<unique_> thats what it looks like... maby a over whelm in 8.10 rc downloads
<rww> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<chrislx> Anyone using 8.10 on an Acer Aspire One?
<rww> I know it says hardy, but the same applies for intrepid: use mirrors!
<unique_> lol
<unique_> thats all i can think
<duanedesign> sidux: do you get a blank screen
<unique_> brb
<sidux> duanedesign: no, i get the login screen...but mouse & keyboard unresponsive...
<mordib80> hello, did anyone have a problem with 8.10 and nvidia 3d driver? As in the FONT on the desktop getting so humongous it takes up the whole screen???
<duanedesign> sidux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5964696#post5964696
<billybigrigger> so how many more hows until release?
<talios> darn timezones - the 30th is almost over here :(
<rww> three hows and four #ubuntu-release-party!
<billybigrigger> hehe i meant hours
<duanedesign> mordib80: sounds like you have the senior citizen option checked in your preferences
<mordib80> hahahahaha
<mordib80> how can I fix it?
<Omar87> The network connections icon does not appear on my notification area, how do I make it appear?
<mordib80> thx
<duanedesign> what nvidia card
<mordib80> actually it was fine until i installed nvidia driver and restarted computer
<billybigrigger> rww three hours for release or what?
<mordib80> oh its a geforce 6200
<chocohoof> hi
<rww> billybigrigger: I was joking. Nobody in here knows when release is. Nobody in #ubuntu-release-party knows either, but you should ask there anyway :P
<chrislx> Anyone using an Acer Aspire One?
<chocohoof> any solution for the keyboard/mice problem?
<duanedesign> so the generic "nv" driver worked
<mordib80> yes
<rww> !isitdone | billybigrigger, because ubottu says
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitdone
<mordib80> generic nv driver works great
<rww> .. damnit ubottu, you're killing me here
<billybigrigger> hahaha
<jadams> in totem, I don't have the mythtv plugin listed.  I have mythtv-plugins-extra installed.
<rww> !isitout  | billybigrigger, because ubottu says
<ubottu> billybigrigger, because ubottu says: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<rww> there we go :)
<billybigrigger> hehe k ill be sure to ask
<billybigrigger> but when its released does this chan get notified?
<Firelovez> could anyone help me to get my wireless card to work?
<billybigrigger> what kind?
<chocohoof> could any1 help me to get my keyboard work at the login screen??
<Firelovez> its a bulit in atheros card i go to hardware drivers and it has a green ball saying support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards....
<chocohoof> pls
<billybigrigger> Firelovez: i would suggest typing lspci and finding a model number for your card and google it
<chocohoof> could somebody tell me why my keyboard and mice didnt working at the Ibex login screen???
<billybigrigger> i have a broadcom so i can't give too much help
<sebsebseb> chocohoof: USB mouse and keyboard?
<chocohoof> nope, serial
<sebsebseb> hummmmmm
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> with USB  I had similar issue like once, but I think that's more to do with my computer
<chocohoof> uhum
<sebsebseb> ,but  all I had to do was take them out and plug back in again and then it would detect
<chocohoof> but its strange
<chocohoof> because
<sebsebseb> unplug and plugging back in again when it's on the log in screen may do it
<chocohoof> if i start the recovery menu
<chocohoof> i can navigate with the keys, but at the login screen it dies, ive tried plugging it out and in but no help
<sebsebseb> by another  mouse and keyboard?
<sebsebseb> maybe
<sebsebseb> buy
<sebsebseb> does that computer dual boot with Windows by the way?
<chocohoof> ive tried it with my fathers one, same results
<sebsebseb> if so does it work there
<sebsebseb> your fathers with Ibex?
<chocohoof> yes it will dualboot with windows by the way, and it worx there
<chocohoof> no mz fathers keyboard with my ibex
<scientus> how do i add a dns server via command line
<scientus> <scientus> network manager destroy my wired internet conenction cause it sucks
<sebsebseb> ah ha
<Firelovez> this is a said solution for the wireless problem "linux-backports-modules-intrepid" dose anyone know what it is
<sebsebseb> I think  Ibex lacks a lot of older hardware suppourt and that could be your problem,
<chocohoof> uhum
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> private or here?
<sebsebseb> you started a private
<chocohoof> priv
<duanedesign> in 8.10 rhythmbox crashes when I download podcasts in my feeds
<duanedesign>  The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10. Users with the nVidia TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, GeForce2, GeForce3, and GeForce4 chipsets are affected and will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead. This driver does not support 3D acceleration.
<e-frame> how to view my onboard usb port type ? (usb 1.0 or 2.0) any suggestion ?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<pawan> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Introduction and new features: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu - Discuss and party in #ubuntu-release-party (type also « /topic »)
<secret901> I'm having trouble enabling Visual Effects. Whenever I choose it, it switches back to "None" and tell me that my graphics card won't work.  It's worked with Hardy.
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<thatguy> less than 12 min
<e-frame> how to view my onboard usb port type ? (usb 1.0 or 2.0) any suggestion ?
<secret901> I'm having trouble enabling Visual Effects. Whenever I choose it, it switches back to "None" and tell me that my graphics card won't work.  It's worked before in Hardy.
<scientus> why does drectory listing in nfs take forever, way slower than samba
<unique_> i just got my wireless card to work now i cant connect to my network.... it keeps asking for the passkey i put it in and it just repeats
<e-frame> how to view my onboard usb port type ? (usb 1.0 or 2.0) any suggestion ?
<e-frame> :)
<anish>  sudo lsusb -v | grep bcdUSB
<a1len> Hey guys. I installed compiz and my wlan status bar on my top panel dissapeared. Do you know how I'd turn it back on?
<foorilious> in ibex, I find that zsh is placing the cursor at the end of the line when I use up-arrow to recall the previous command.  How can I make it go back to putting the cursor at the end of the line
 * billybigrigger waits...
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<roxan> which configuration file the new network manager uses?
<foorilious> I have a latitude e6500 and the trackpad is acting really awful.  I tried configuring it in system->preferences->mouse, but it didn't help.  I tried adding synaptics to xorg, but that sent me into failsafe mode and I could barely get out of that
<roxan> foorilious, this is not a soln to your problem but you could have used alt+ctrl+backspace to get out
<foorilious> roxan: no, I meant, that after that, each time I started X, it was in failsafe
<foorilious> even after I reverted xorg.conf to the original
<Lunks> How do I post a feature request to NM?
<roxan> foorilious, did you tried to reconfigure x?
<foorilious> dunno what you mean exactly
<roxan> foorilious, sudo dpkg-reconfigure X....
<Lunks> foorilious: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lunks> =P
<foorilious> oh, I did eventually get out of failsafe
<foorilious> but I still have a crappy trackpad :)
<Lunks> foorilious: is a mouse listed on xorg.conf?
<foorilious> Lunks, no.  I reverted to the stock xorg.conf
<foorilious> which is now stripped-down by default, it seems
<Lunks> Hmm I believe 8.10 doesn't need a pointer set on xorg.conf, right? I thought I didn't have a CorePointer entry on my xorg.conf, but I do.
<Lunks> foorilious: Just guessing, does 'Mouse Preferences' show a trackpad tab? And is the trackpad checkbox checked?
<foorilious> yes, and yes
<Lunks> touchpad, I mean. :P
<foorilious> yes
<foorilious> I'm reading this now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<foorilious> going to give that whirl
<Lunks> I can lend you my xorg.conf, if you want. The relevant section should help you out.
<Lunks> As it's working here.
<foorilious> I might take you up on that, but first let me give the official instructions a shot.  Thank you.
<Lunks> Well, here it is: http://pastebin.com/f4fd47574
<foorilious> cool thanks
<DanaG> Actually, xorg.conf is no longer the correct place for touchpad settings.
<DanaG> You should use hal fdi files instead.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<nergar> hello
<nergar> im tring out current daily
<roxan> !hello | nergar
<ubottu> nergar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<nergar> fresh install and bash-completion isn't installed, there is no ~/.bashrc , ~/.profile, ~/Examples/ and no ~/.bash_logout
<nergar> basically nothing from /etc/skel was copied. why is that?
<roxan> nergar, it is only copied for new users.
<nergar> new users?
<nergar> the account created in the installer is treated differently ?
<roxan> nergar, thats a new use.
<gwark> i'm having trouble playing *.rm files.   Realplayer is jumpy, and totem is sound:OK, video:not showing up....   there IS a fix for it, i just cant find it. a lil help please? :)
<jameswf> are we there yet
<nergar> roxan: should I file a bug?
<roxan> nergar, i dont know. lets see what others have to say
<frybye> hi all - looking for help with installing a usb-fax-modem? Any offers?
<crimsun> gwark: meaning using w{32,64}codecs and a xine-lib-based player/mplayer?
<kiyiko> i just upgraded, but now it does not load the gui, just black screen, with text...what do i do?
<tharguy> I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and my wireless stopped working
 * zambaboo giggles
<tharguy> I have an ar5007eg wireless
<roxan> tharguy, do you see nm applet?
<BHSPitMonkey> tharguy, define "stopped working"
<nergar> what others?
<tharguy> roxan, no
<gwark> <crimsun>, im actually using 7.04, and all my vids work exept RM files
<roxan> tharguy, then you must have static ip?
<zambaboo> does anyone have steam working with codeweavers? it installed fine and it runs, but the window is invisible :/
<gwark> rm files play, but have jumpy playback
<tharguy> roxan,  no I have a router that does dhcp
<BHSPitMonkey> tharguy, try calling nm-applet manually, from a terminal or from alt+f2
<BHSPitMonkey> roxan, nm-applet is always missing the first time you run 8.10 after an upgrade.
<kiyiko> i was told i had to reconfigure X to fix, but i have n ieda what i am doing...
<roxan> tharguy, backup /etc/network/interfaces delete it and restart
<roxan> kiyiko, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BHSPitMonkey> tharguy, try my easier way first :P
<Be1> when is intrepid coming out?
<roxan> Be1, there is #ubuntu-release-party.
<tharguy> BHS, I got the applet but it only shows my wired connection eth0
<danbh_intrepid> !isitout | Be1
<ubottu> Be1: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<Be1> thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> tharguy, and the Hardware Drivers dialog hasn't revealed itself, eh?
<BHSPitMonkey> Try opening that up
<tharguy> It says im using support for Atheros 802.11x wireless
<BHSPitMonkey> Oh?
<BHSPitMonkey> Have you rebooted this install yet?  Networking acted strangely for me during the first run after upgrading.
<kiyiko> i dont know if it did anything...
<BHSPitMonkey> (Yes, I know that's like a canned Windows solution)
<tharguy> I'll try that
<tharguy> brb
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<kiyiko> it took me through keyboard options, and such..and than said its overwriting customized data, and gave location of backup, and took me back to kiyiko@kiyiko-desktop:~$
<kiyiko> but, didnot say anything else
<kiyiko> restarted, and i still have no gui
<tharguy> rebooting doesn't fix it
<tharguy> What is the command to scan for access points?
<KDesk> tharguy: iwlist scan
<tharguy> KDesk, It says all my interfaces (eth0,l0,pan0) don't support scanning
<xcerca> since i dleda BETA about a week ago is there anything really that i would have to do to 'Update' from 8.10 Beta to the Stable, or just do apt-get update ?
<kiyiko> um....what exactlly is this "configuring xserver-xorg" suposed to do?
<xcerca> set up your keyboard, mouse , screen...
<zambaboo> so. sound inflash in ibex?
<zambaboo> any hope?
<sebsebseb> kyiko:  set  the X server up properly so you can run Gnome/KDE or some window manager
<xcerca> sound inflash ?  or in flash ?
<kiyiko> well, all it is doing is configuring my keyboard, then it stops
<sebsebseb> kiyiko:  how much RAM?  how old is the computer?  Nivida or ATI graphics card?
<crimsun> zambaboo: what about it?  We've fixed just about all the issues that we can.
<kiyiko> 768 ram, few years old, nvidia
<zambaboo> crimsun, no sound in flash for me
<zambaboo> like youtube
<sebsebseb> kiyiko: did you have have  hardy heron on it before?
<kiyiko> yes
<sebsebseb> and everything worked fine there
<sebsebseb> ?
<zambaboo> do i have to do something to make it work?
<crimsun> zambaboo: you shouldn't have to.  fresh install or distribution upgrade?
<kiyiko> moslty. no major issues
<sebsebseb> zambaboo: try this  open a terminal and:  killall pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> then try flash again
<zambaboo> hm now no sound and flash movies die after several seconds
<frybye> Hi - I have installed this modem as shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/64472/ - how can I now access it and use??
<crimsun> zambaboo: please log out of GNOME and back in, and we'll continue to troubleshoot afresh
<kiyiko> idk, it gives the same message, as whenn i do xfix from the recovery menue
<kiyiko> i am unsure if it accually does anything
<kiyiko> all it says is xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possably-customized configuration file; cackup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.2008103001508
<kiyiko> nothing else is on the screen
<frybye> what to do when efax is looking in /dev/modem for a modem on serial port and it is in fact on a usb-connection??
<kiyiko> :/
<tharguy> How do I find out the interface of my wireless card?
<tharguy> It was ath0 in 8.04.1
<coppro> tharguy: iwlist scan
<jemark> tharguy: iwconfig in terminal
<kiyiko> tho....
<tharguy> Ifconfig says no wireless extensions for lo, eth0 and pan0
<MANlAC> Hi guys, having some problems with the behavior of my keys after upgrading. See http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/keyboard-shortcuts-not-working-after-dist-upgrade-to-intrepid-679710/ . Can someone help? Please?
<tharguy> iwlist says all of the above interfaces don't support scanning
<kiyiko> it does say kinit:trying to resume from *yada yada* ----   kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<kiyiko> that have anyhting to do with no gi, or does it allways do that?
<kiyiko> *gui
<a1len> How do you do a force uninstall of something?
<frybye> seem to have got efax to work now.. just need to test...
<live_CD_user> ﻿does anybody know, should an md5sum of a mounted image of a hard drive be the same as the md5sum of the original hard drive (image was made with dd)? or is there a better way to ensure the image matches the original?
<bd_> a1len: why are you trying to force it?
<bd_> live_CD_user: once you mount it with non-read-only mode (and sometimes even with read only) the md5sum will change
<tharguy> Would the madwifi patch here: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 work under 8.10?
<maco> tharguy: did you try installing linux-backports-modules-intrepid?
<tharguy> maco, no
<tharguy> I will try
<live_CD_user> bd_: oooo, so it wont work. unless... what if I mount both drives as read only? I already took the paranoid precaution of mounting the original drive as read only before I made the dd image. does that make a difference?
<maco> tharguy: reboot after its installed
<tharguy> ok
<tharguy> Thanks
<bd_> live_CD_user: ext3 will try to replay the journal no matter what
<bd_> so it's not reliable
<bd_> diff -R will tell you about file data changes
<bd_> but not metadata changes
<live_CD_user> well, its a windows drive with the usual partitions including the recovery part. But it also has an additional partition. It dual boots XP and XP (previous owner either knows much less or much more than I, as to why). so diff -R doesn't do partitions? (I'm a newbie+1/10000 experience here)
<tharguy> The backports thing made no difference
<a1len> bd_: I need to get rid of compiz.
<a1len> bd_: It's acting all buggy.
<maco> tharguy: um...odd.  its generally been that if the default doesnt work, that one does....
<dstambou> hrmm, for some reason, my sound stops working after coming back from a suspend
<dstambou> it happens randomly though. Sometimes it will keep workings... sometimes not
<tharguy> I hate my wireless card soo much >:o
<jemark> tharguy: which wireless card is it?
<pururu> hate lead to darkside
<tharguy> Atheros AR5007EG
<jemark> tharguy: do: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<tharguy> jemark, tried it no effects
<sri> has anybody have problems with firefox 3 and hotmail (after it got upgraded from hotmail classic?)
<jemark> tharguy: apt-get update
<sri> sorry this was in intrepid, just making sure that it's not intrepid related.
<sri> otherwise, i'll take my question to #ubuntu
<tharguy> jemark, except now it also lists support for 5xxx series atheros under restricted drivers
<jemark> tharguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6036963&postcount=4
<tharguy> Cool, I used that in 8.04 and didn't now it is compatible with 8.10
<jemark> tharguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958686
<jemark> tharguy: more ppl have the same prob
<tharguy> thanks jemark
<jemark> tharguy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288148 in linux-lpia "Disabling ath5k in 2.6.27" [Critical,Fix released]
<BHSPitMonkey> Did everyone get the base-files update?   (Please?)
<BHSPitMonkey> I allowed it to install, and the postinst is stuck doing nothing.
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm going to have to ctrl-c this upgrade.
<jemark> tharguy: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192
<BHSPitMonkey> Processing triggers for man-db ...   <- stuck
<tharguy> jemark, I'm installing that right now thanks
<ArkoldThos> BHSPitMonkey: me
<ArkoldThos> but i doesn't have that problem of postinst
<Cameron> does intrepid use selinux ?
<tharguy> Cameron, I don't think so by default
<Cameron> tharguy: hrm.. I am using a non standard dir for mysql's datadir, and it can't startup
<jemark> tharguy: ok ,good luck. i gotta go now
<cpumanaz> Hello
<MANlAC> BHSPitMonkey: Yup. I did. Performed the upgrade. No issues with it. Last 2 lines read Setting up base-files (4.0.4ubuntu2.1) ... find: `/var/cache/anthy': No such file or directory find: `/var/lib/anthy': No such file or directory
<Cameron> tharguy: Oct 30 16:03:16 beast kernel: [58492.740115] type=1503 audit(1225346596.670:53): operation="inode_create" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" fsuid=0 name="/media/media/mysql/beast.lower-test" pid=7578 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<MANlAC> BHSPitMonkey: if you are to abruptly cancel the upgrade, would not you have to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<Cameron> thatguy: could be apparmor
<unique_> unique@unique-laptop:~$ sudo toshset
<unique_> required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<unique_> any idea?
<tharguy> :-[ That madwifi patch worked, thanks everyone!
<unique_> and everything will work as if i installed the full clean version?
<rohan> can i use usb-creator in ubuntu intrepid to make a usb stick by running the ISO in a virtual machine, and making a physical usb stick?
<rohan> that way i can avoid burning a cd completely
<tharguy> rohan,are you running ubuntu currently?
<rohan_> sorry, i was disconnected
<rohan_> can i use usb-creator in ubuntu intrepid to make a usb stick by running the ISO in a virtual machine, and making a physical usb stick?
<RAOF> rohan_: As long as USB works in your virtual machine, that should work.
<rohan_> that way i can avoid burning a cd completely
<rohan_> RAOF: oh ok, thank you
<rohan_> RAOF: i'll try
<kevin083> does anyone know if a linksys wusb54gsc will work out of the box in 8.10?
<kevin083> i thought i read a wile back that one of the focuses for 8.10 was wireless support
<maco> kevin083: i think it was specifically 3G wireless...
<crimsun> (new Firefox start page is up for 8.10)
<eross> still says coming soon on the main page
<crimsun> eross: no, not the Ubuntu home page.  The web browser's default start page.
<eross> oh sorry
<unique_> when is 8.10 going to be released!!!! SOON!!!!!!!!
<toddallen> Hi all.  I am trying to set up a dual monitor system.  Monitors are different sizes and I have not been able to figure out how to set them up as two separate resolutions.  Does anyone know if this is possible using gnome's new screen resolution features?
<RAOF> Yes, it's perfectly possible.
<RAOF> Driver permitting, of course :)
<toddallen> I have an ATI driver, 5955 express M or some such.  I had tried on previous installs to get the monitors working using aticonfig but was unable to figure it out.
<toddallen> I was hoping the new gnome screen resolution thing would allow me to set up dual-heads without editing xorg.conf as I have broken X in the past by doing so.
<b0nn> Hi all, I've just apt-get dist-upgraded to intrepid from hardy
<RAOF> I don't know if the fglrx driver supports XRandR 1.2, which is what that capplet uses.
<b0nn> And X has died
<b0nn> any ideas on what I should do?
 * BruceChang bow
<Flynsarmy> Have the pulseaudio issues been fixed in 8.10?
<RAOF> WorksForMe(tm)
<RAOF> But that question is really too open-ended to be answered properly :)
<RAOF> The default setup should pipe everything through pulseaudio, and everything should work with it.
<RAOF> That might be an answer to the question you wanted to ask?
<BruceChang> RAOF: Hello. This is Bruce, new for Ubuntu 8.10. Do you know whom should I ask if I have the VESA question?
<Flynsarmy> yep. in 8.04 my stuff is all set to alsa by default but when i change it to pulseaudio some stuff works some doesnt. for instance i'm not getting any sound in flash atm and i dunno  how to fix it
<Flynsarmy> !ask BruceChang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask brucechang
<RAOF> BruceChang: What is the VESA question?
<BruceChang> RAOF: I can't install the Ubuntu 8.10 RC in P4 + VN896 platform and also unable to install it in VIA VX800 platform. However, I can install the Ubuntu 8.10 beta 2 in these platform. I wondere there is any change in VESA driver for RC.
<RAOF> BruceChang: There may have been some changes?
<RAOF> What doesn't work, and in what way doesn't it work?
<BruceChang> RAOF: The system will hang during installation.
<RAOF> At what point?
<RAOF> And what, precisely, do you mean by "hang"?
<BruceChang> RAOF: I use Ubuntu 8.10 RC desktop version. The screen will become all white without any char when I switch back to console mode from X. And then system can't accept any command including CTRL+ALT+DEL. I doubt it's the problem of (1) OpenChrome GFX driver.
<BruceChang> raof: the other is VESA.
<RAOF> Why are you switching to a console?
<BruceChang> RAOF: OpenChrome driver doesn't support VX800 chipset. I need to change the xorg.conf to VESA before entering X.
<RAOF> And the OpenChrome driver is being loaded by default?
<BruceChang> RAOF: yes. default for VIA chipset
<jin_> why is the package flashplugin-nonfree-pulse not in the repo? :(
<RAOF> jin_: What would that package contain?  Has it _ever_ been in the repo?
<RAOF> BruceChang: So, that would be a bug to file; X shouldn't be trying to load a driver that is known to not work.
<jin_> nvm, flash works with sound :)
<jin_> the package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound says "For PulseAudio support, see flashplugin-nonfree-pulse."
<jin_> but that package is not int he repo
<RAOF> Um, is there a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package?
<BruceChang> RAOF: I have filed in launchpad. But I think I need to try to find some solution.
<jin_> yes, there is
<RAOF> BruceChang: So, let's see if I've got this straight so far: You boot the desktop livecd, it goes to X, doesn't work, and when you try to change to the console the console is all white and unresponsive?
<RAOF> jin_: Not in any repository _I_ have enabled :)
<jin_> RAOF, then do a reload
<RAOF> jin_: You may wish to run "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound"
<BruceChang> RAOF: system unresponsive when going to X too. So I reboot and try to change the xorg.conf to VESA driver by switching to console mode
<RAOF> BruceChang: "By going to console mode".  What do you actually mean here?
<BruceChang> RAOF: And the screen become white and unresponsive
<BruceChang> RAOF: It means I switch to console mode and try to modify the xorg.conf
<RAOF> BruceChang: What do you mean by "console mode".  I'm not sure what you mean by that?  Is it "recovery mode"?
<BruceChang> RAOF: CTRL+ALT+F2
<RAOF> Right.  It's quite possible that is broken by the drivers touching things they shouldn't.
<RAOF> So, you should be able to reboot in "recovery mode", which shouldn't start X _at all_.
<RAOF> And by that I mean select "Recovery mode" from the grub prompt.
<BruceChang> RAOF: then?
<RAOF> Then edit your xorg.conf to your heart's content.
<RAOF> If _that_ doesn't work, then your hardware is broken.
<RAOF> (Pretty much; there aren't really any drivers involved in a text console)
<vega> whaat, no "is intrepid out yet?!?!" questions visible on the screen?
<RAOF> vega: Yeah.  We've trained 'em well.
<vega> so it seems
<BruceChang> RAOF: So it's the installation issue? Is it possible a problem for FB/VESA driver/OpenChrome driver issue?
<scientus> what no iceweasel?
<RAOF> BruceChang: I haven't really _seen_ an installation issue here?  The issue you've described is "X doesn't work on the livecd", yes?
<RAOF> scientus: Indeed.  We have a fully branded firefox (or an unbranded one, if you'd prefer).
<scientus> but there is no unbranded one, or is there "abrowser"
<RAOF> "abrowser" is the unbranded one, yes.
<scientus> o sweet, does it have all the anti-phishing stuff?
<scientus> i find it funny that mozilla does all this stuff when it is actually a google service
<scientus> m..maybe it was just a excuse
 * RAOF isn't really sure what you're talking about.
<scientus> ok
<RAOF> What stuff does mozilla do?
<scientus> part of the EULA was thinking that they wanted people to agree with phishing browser services
<scientus> but that is a thing actually provided by google and developed by google engineers at mozilla
<RAOF> Yeah, but it has a EULA.  Which isn't the GPL.
<RAOF> It's not unreasonable for them to say "Oh, and that anti-phishing stuff?  That's a service, not covered by the GPL, has some privacy implications, etc.  Don't sue us".
<scientus> but im saying that has nothing to do with firefox
<RAOF> It _does_ have something to do with firefox.  Firefox integrates with the Google service.  Without the integration, nothing would happen.  Without the web service, nothing would happen.
<scientus> and of course the GPL has a bunch of ITS not my fault thing
<scientus> i guess the idea is an invasion without ones approval
<scientus> but it certainly isnt like the Sony BMG thing :)
<scientus> i think thats what they are worried about
<RAOF> scientus: Right.  By using that google service, you're submitting information; specifically, you're submitting all the URLs you're visiting to google.
<RAOF> That seems like something you'd want to notify the user about :)
<scientus> but mozilla should not be destructive to the FOSS world, they should just say tell your users, turn it off when shipped, or rebrand
<BruceChang> RAOF: maybe
<scientus> it IS part of googles constant invasion of privacy however
<scientus> and mozilla seems to enjoy taking that side rather than that of their FOSS roots
<scientus> and then google dislikes the pushback in the quality plugins to firefox so they create a browser with so little control over privacy that you have to give everything to google
 * RAOF , for one, welcomes his new Google overlords.
<scientus> :P
 * scientus admits that chrome is pretty fast and doesnt leak like firefox
<scientus> hopefully some hackers with take it apart and add some real cool and privacy-importand features
<RAOF> Chrome has that "privacy mode", right?
<verwilst> hi guys!
<verwilst> we found out TKIP isnt available as an option to connect to secured wireless networks in intrepid
<verwilst> any ideas on that?
<RAOF> How are you trying?  AKA: how sure are you that this isn't an option ever, rather than your wireless AP not supporting it?
<verwilst> it worked in hardy
<verwilst> normally when you select the access point, it selects the TKIP option
<verwilst> which isnt available now
<RAOF> Right.  Now it appears to automatically select the right thing.
<verwilst> i can choose between Tunneled TLS, LEAP, TLS and PEAP
<verwilst> no more TKIP
<verwilst> :)
<ahkunchan> Hi all
<RAOF> Oh, right.  This is WPA2 enterprise.
<verwilst> myeah i only have WEP and WPA & WPA2 Ent.
<ahkunchan> I got a demo board from VIA. But I failed to install the Ubuntu 8.10
<ahkunchan> I found the X driver (openchrome as default) might be the root cause.
<mr_polite> man
<mr_polite> its thursday
<RAOF> ahkunchan: Yeah, someone's been in here suggesting that; please file a bug (pity it's so late, though)>
<ahkunchan> Any parameter could help me to specify the Xdriver as default?
<mr_polite> is the NVIDIA legacy driver ready?
<RAOF> mr_polite: No.
<mr_polite> no update for me
<RAOF> ahkunchan: You can explicitly set the driver in xorg.conf, as always.
<mr_polite> ::hugs 8.04::
<ahkunchan> UH~~~~ may I set the default X driver to vesa, not openchrome?
<a1len> Does anyone know how to set the icons at a bottom panel-type thing so it looks kinda like a mac?
<ahkunchan> RAOF: Any idea? I don't want to file a bug, I just wanna Ubuntu installation well....:P
<RAOF> ahkunchan: You could install from the alternate CD; that won't try to start X.  Alternatively, you could start the desktop CD in recovery mode, which will drop you to a console.  You can then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set the driver to vesa.
<RAOF> verwilst: Is TKIP actually a valid authentication system for WPA2 enterprise?
<mr_polite> a1len: avant window navigator. or just set the panel to not expand in the settings.
<ahkunchan> RAOF: Thanks, I did that way before. I'm curious whether there are some boot opitions can let users to set ? Such as acpi=off, lapic=on|off?
<verwilst> RAOF: it's the key type
<verwilst> PEAP is the auth type in hardy
<RAOF> ahkunchan: You can certainly set those options; I doubt that they'll be very useful, though.
<ahkunchan> RAOF: So, I'm think Ubuntu installation CD/DVD might have same option for users to set the default driver for X-window...
<a1len> mr_polite: Thanks
<ahkunchan> RAOF: Is there booting option such as xdriver=VESA or xforceVESA in Ubuntu 8.10?
<RAOF> Oooh.  xforcevesa might work, actually.
<RAOF> That was a boot option at one point; I don't know if it still is.
<scientus> how do i get a driver to compile
<scientus> it keeps aborting
<scientus> do i need to chroot it?
<ahkunchan> wait a minute, let me have a try.. I will let you know later.
<ahkunchan> BTW, when will the official Ubuntu 8.10 release? I could only find the rc version now....
<ahkunchan> RAOF: It seems to make me another failure... I also found a similar bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/285562/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285562 in xorg "xforcevesa doesn't work" [Critical,Fix released]
<MrD_> Hello to all not sure if this has been asked a lot or im just a bit daft. Well ubuntu home page had a count down timer for when ubuntu was stable to download, now thats its the 30 it still says its for testing, does any one know when the stable version will be released.?
<rski> no we don't know
<HagenaarsDotNu> Well, the opening message in #ubuntu-release-party states that release is delayed 2 hours every time someone asks
<wgrant> Nobody knows.
<rski> sometime today probably.
<MrD_> ok thanks just was hoping it wont be another week or some thing like that
<MrD_> rski, and thank you for the reply
<dns53> it's still makes the deadline if it's 23:59 in hawaii
<HagenaarsDotNu> :)
<rski> MrD_: well, the ml will give the exact date if you are subscribed to it
<rski> when the release announcment comes.
<kiyiko> i am having issues installing ubuntu 8.10rc
<rski> ok kiyiko what kind?
<HagenaarsDotNu> And Kiyiko, which version of the installition disk
<kiyiko> i am booting live session, from my flash drive, and when i click to install, from the desktop, there is nothing listed in the partition manager
<rski> hm so it's not detcting the disks.
<rski> does other livecd's or whatever work
<rski> has linux ever worked on your computer?
<kiyiko> yes, i had 8.04, earler, and dud the distro update, but it did not go so well, so i a reinstalling with this
<HagenaarsDotNu> Is the installation media recent?
<HagenaarsDotNu> (i.e. downloaded the last 2 or 3 days)
<kiyiko> yes, i just downloaded it a few hours ago
<HagenaarsDotNu> Hmm
<kiyiko> http://linux.nssl.noaa.gov/releases/8.10/
<HagenaarsDotNu> That's probably the release comming out today
<HagenaarsDotNu> Have you tried running from a CD?
<kiyiko> i cannot, my burner is total crap, and screws everything up, even on low speeds
<HagenaarsDotNu> This enables you to check the installation media for any issues
<HagenaarsDotNu> Ah
<HagenaarsDotNu> Is Ubuntu 8.04 still installed?
<HagenaarsDotNu> (And working properly)
<kiyiko> no, the update messed it up, somehow
<kiyiko> i lost the gui:/
<HagenaarsDotNu> This is probably due to video stuff
<HagenaarsDotNu> So 8.10 is installed but non-functioning?
<selinuxium> hi all, I am trying to get an ICON 255 3g USB modem working. Downloaded and compiled HSO and zerocd but when I plug in the USB the laptop locks up...Any ideas?
<kiyiko> sorry, pidgin, crashed
<HagenaarsDotNu> Hi Kiyiko, so 8.10 is installed but non-functioning
<kiyiko> yes
<gnomefreak> mvo: any type of upgrade need to be tested? i have a Hardy box i plan on upgrading today
<HagenaarsDotNu> What you can do is use the grub menu to boot in to a rescue version of your current kernel, this gets you into a 'fix my ubuntu' type menu
<kiyiko> i have been there.
<HagenaarsDotNu> This should enable you to fix 'x'
<mvo> gnomefreak: nothing particular but feedback is always welcome - is it special in any way (e.g. uses nvidia/fglrx)?
<kiyiko> that did nothing for me:/
<HagenaarsDotNu> So  you've probably tried the other fix options too?
<gnomefreak> mvo: nvidia but no unoficial packages i dont think
<kiyiko> yes
<kiyiko> and i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg aswell, and the config ended after keyboard setup
<kiyiko> well, ive done alot, but to no avail
<HagenaarsDotNu> hmm, what type of video hardware do you use?
<tapas> ok, since it doesn't seem to be possible to shut off the fscking pulseaudio
<mvo> gnomefreak: ok, that sounds good, I'M looking forward to the test
<tapas> how the hell does one at least tell it which of my three soundcards to use
<kiyiko> nvidia gforce 6200
<tapas> so that _i_get_to_hear_some_freaking_sound
<gnomefreak> mvo: ok ill let you know sometime today. i have a meeting at in like 2hours and ill test when i get back
<tapas> i wonder why for fsck's sake it has to install a virtual pcm device which then also makes _all_alsa_apps_not_produce_any_sound
<tapas> aaaargh
<gnomefreak> tapas: i dont think its your system.
<tapas> gnomefreak: wud please?
 * gnomefreak has no sound either
<tapas> yeah, it's just another fsck'ing soundserver
<tapas> sorry for getting excited over this..
<tapas> ;)
<kiyiko> it took me a few hours to get my sound set up......tho my card is not very well suported
<HagenaarsDotNu> kiyiko:which nvidia driver are you using?
<tapas> sound servers have never worked since i use linux
<gnomefreak> tapas: than  maybe it is you
<tapas> my soundcards and their alsa drivers otoh work perfectly fine..
<gnomefreak> i had sound until the other day
<kiyiko> um....i have no idea?
<kiyiko> i was using the restricted drivers, ubuntu got for me, and it worked fine
<kiyiko> i dont know what happened, durring the update
<tapas> i am a linux audio programmer and have contributed patches to ALSA, ardour, jackd and have release some of my own utilities..
<tapas> i know how to use soundcards in linux..
<tapas> sound servers do have their right of existance as a way to provide an api that doesn't suck as bad as alsa's
<tapas> but please: give me a way to turn them off
<tapas> i'm stumped that there's no way in gnome to turn the thing of except for killing the process
<HagenaarsDotNu> kiyiko:Well, the nv drivers aren't working for me either, have you tried uninstalling xserver-xorg-video-nv and using xserver-xorg-video-vga instead (ugly but functioning)
<kiyiko> no, i havent
<HagenaarsDotNu> What I've also found is that using the framebuffer device does not work
<tapas> i guess i might try uinstalling the big meta packages and see whether i can install the individual gnome parts and just leave pulseaudio out of it
<HagenaarsDotNu> (question 1 or 2 of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<kiyiko> yeah, ive done both
<kiyiko> but like i said, it stops, after the keyboard configuration
<HagenaarsDotNu> that is very nasty
<kiyiko> thats why i am trying to reinstall, figure it would be easier
<HagenaarsDotNu> But uninstalling the nv drivers and installing vga or vesa might help you get X running
<HagenaarsDotNu> (renaming xorg,conf to something else will let x auto detect)
<kiyiko> or maybee i need different drivers?
<kiyiko> its not REALLY nvidia
<GibbaTheHutt> tapas, have you tried changing prefs in system->prefs->sound ?
<kiyiko> i just allways use nvidia drivers
<tapas> GibbaTheHutt: yes. i set everything to ALSA
<tapas> GibbaTheHutt: the only thing that works is killing pulseaudio
<kiyiko> its accually PNY vertigo gforce 6200
<kiyiko> idk the difference
<kiyiko> if any
<tapas> GibbaTheHutt: i suspect the problem is that pulseaudio tries to use the one soundcard in my system that is _not_ connected to my mixer
<HagenaarsDotNu> try the renaming of xorg.conf first, see if that helps (it's the least invasive)
<tapas> and there seems to be no way to tell pulseaudio which device to use
<GibbaTheHutt> tapas, one thing I do for some apps (mainly skype), is I amend it so it runs "pasuspender skype", however then there may be the odd issue with mixing sounds from other sources
<kiyiko> ok, i will try that
<dns53> install the extra pulse audio apps and make sure you are sending to the right output and that has volume
<tapas> but i don't want to hassle with it
<tapas> i want it switched off for good
<tapas> i don't need no stinking desktop sounds..
<tapas> all the apps i use know perfectly well how to use ALSA thank you
<GibbaTheHutt> I must admit, I'm not a fan of pulseaudi either, seems like it has a way to go yet
<GibbaTheHutt> although could be badly coded apps as well
<tapas> no.. use the most simple alsa app possible
<tapas> speaker-test
<tapas> it uses the default pcm device (which is PA's virtual pcm device)
<tapas> run it -> no sound..
<tapas> killall pulseaudio
<tapas> run it -> sound
<tapas> since i have several soundcards in my system
<tapas> i guess it simply uses the wrong one..
<tapas> but besides fixing pulseaudio
<tapas> there _must_ be a way to turn it off
<tapas> not providing such a way is a bad thing [tm]
<tapas> i need to run to uni.. i'll get excited some more tonight ;)
<kiyiko> could not get video to work, but i think i have figured out the partitioner issue
<HagenaarsDotNu> That's nice :)
<kiyiko> its working now, and i THINK it might be because all of my disks were allready mounted, but i am unsure
<kiyiko> but, thanks for the help
<HagenaarsDotNu> you're welcome
<larsemil> so i dont have a visile nm-applet(it is running). when running it in terminal it says no defined connections
<matiass> hi evrebod
<matiass> can you help me with this problem when i tried to install the intrepid beta i got this error after i booted from the disc and went to Install , here is a picture of the screen  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962936
<matiass> ?
<patt> hey, if i install intrepid rc, will it update to final or will i have to download the "final" - cause i think all mirrors will be quite busy when its out...^^
<rski> patt: it will update to final no worries
<patt> k, thx
<larsemil> so i dont have a visile nm-applet(it is running). when running it in terminal it says no defined connections, why could that be?
<Lunar_Lamp> .wub 42
<Iriko> Hi, why I.Ibex is not out?
<rski> Iriko: not time for release yet.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the room that will be dedicated to Intrepid Ibex | Support and development issues only, please | Ibex should not break your system (but might anwyay) | General Intrepid release chatter is in #ubuntu-release-party"
<chocohoof> hi
<dns53> hey
<chocohoof> do somebody know why my keyboard and mice do not work at the login screen of Ibex?
<GibbaTheHutt> hmm I had that at first, I managed to fix it, but can't remember how, think I did an update before the window login screen to fix it
<GibbaTheHutt> I think there may also be a fix with amending xorg.conf, but may be a better way to do it
<cwillu> Hobbsee, not just punting everyone this release?
<chocohoof> mm a little more specific please:D
<Hobbsee> cwillu: we will be, i assume, when it's actually released.
<GibbaTheHutt> chocohoof, can you do anything like boot to a console where you have net access ?
<chocohoof> um nope
<chocohoof> i'm from the liveCD right now
<niadh> Hey, about what time is intrepid slated for release, or will it be 'when it's done'?
<GibbaTheHutt> chocohoof, may be worth waiting for the release then as i think its fixed
<chocohoof> kay thx
<chocohoof> um ihave another question
<chocohoof> how can i manage to boot to different OS-s?
<chocohoof> i alreaady recovered GRUB after installing windows XP
<GibbaTheHutt> grub should give the options
<chocohoof> um no
<chocohoof> it just boot ubuntu
<chocohoof> no chioce
<chocohoof> *choice
<GibbaTheHutt> well assuming xp is on there somewhere you could probably reinstall grub, or amend the menu.lst file in /boot/grub and point it to the windows partition
<chocohoof> ive tried that, but. im form the livecd, and menu.lst is empty as i see, and i cannot modify it
<GibbaTheHutt> http://rafb.net/p/tlPDvc99.html thats my windows boot section
<GibbaTheHutt> erm just take the cd out ?
<chocohoof> ?
<GibbaTheHutt> if you want to boot from cd, as if its live you don't have ubuntu installed, or am I misunderstanding
<GibbaTheHutt> so if you have no cd, it will boot from xp no ?
<chocohoof> i have it installed, but i ccannot log in because it doesn't sense my keyboard and mice
<scizzo-> win overwrites the grub stuff.....its hard to get it working again
<GibbaTheHutt> chocohoof, ah I see, so you need to run from the livecd to edit the install which doesn't work you mean ?
<scizzo-> pretty much the mbr goes *poof*
<chocohoof> yes yes
<GibbaTheHutt> couple of options then I guess, see if you can boot into /bash as an init I think or recovery console, see if you can mount the linux partition to somewhere like /media/ubuntu and see if you can go there and edit ...
<chocohoof> how can i do that?
<GibbaTheHutt> or could try another livecd from another release or small emergency distro or something
<chocohoof> i think i put back 8.04
<GibbaTheHutt> this is on a different pc to the one you are on ?
<GibbaTheHutt> (now)
<chocohoof> no
<GibbaTheHutt> so how are you working now ?
<dli> where is a howto for installing 8.10 from windows using usb-stick
<chocohoof> from the ibex Release candidate liveCD
<GibbaTheHutt> doh, so the livecd doesn't lock your mouse/keys up ?
<chocohoof> no
<dns53> insert any live cd, mount /mnt to your broken ubuntu, then chroot /mnt
<chocohoof> it's working fine
<GibbaTheHutt> yep, just mount the broken partition then
<GibbaTheHutt> sorry I thought you had problems with both
<chocohoof> i just cannot navigate with keyb/mice at the login screen of the already installed 8.10 login screen
<GibbaTheHutt> ok, so mount the already installed partition into your livecd
<chocohoof> ok
<GibbaTheHutt> what drive/partition is it on
<chocohoof> but how?:)
<chocohoof> hda0,0?
<GibbaTheHutt> is that a question or a statement :)
<chocohoof> a question because i don't know how to check it
<GibbaTheHutt> sudo fdisk -l may help
<chocohoof> fdisk i remember:D
<chocohoof> so the ubuntu 8.10 is on /dev/sda1
<GibbaTheHutt> ok, so you could try mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu under sudo
<GibbaTheHutt> or some similar name you will remember
<chocohoof> i have to sudo mkdir
<kal_> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PJim> kal_: What do you mean with that link?
<chocohoof> okay i did that
<chocohoof> i have to add the windows part to toe menu.lst at the new location?
<GibbaTheHutt> yep which will allow booting of xp hopefully
<GibbaTheHutt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/265029 I'm thinking thats maybe also the bug you have ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265029 in xorg-server "no mouse/keyboard when using evdev and autologin in gdm" [Undecided,New]
<chocohoof> the keyboard-mice bug?
<GibbaTheHutt> so thinking you could switch to a different console, try an update, but also try those commands
<GibbaTheHutt> yep
<chocohoof> okay thanks
<GibbaTheHutt> try ctrl-alt-del if really stuck I think it will restart gdm
<GibbaTheHutt> so may be able to login then also
<vmelo> hi, is there any usb communication issue about intrepid?
<larsemil_> so i dont have a visile nm-applet(it is running). when running it in terminal it says no defined connections, why could that be?
<vmelo> my laserjet 1018 is not responding everytime I need it
<chocohoof> one more questin
<chocohoof> where should i put the xp stanza in the menu.lst exactly?
<jbroome_> mine is last
<chocohoof> um
<Hobbsee> chocohoof: somewhere not in between the "begin automatic generated kernel entries" and "end automatically generated kernel entries"
<chocohoof> right after the block of default grub root device?
<Hobbsee> (or similar)
<Hobbsee> apart from that, probably doesn't matter much
<chocohoof> okay thx
<jbroome_> !privmsg | chocohoof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privmsg
<BUGabundo_work> good morning!
<Awsoonn> *nom nom* gooood mornin'
<W8TAH> i just ran the last upgrade that was available - so i should be up to the full release now, right?
<lemonade> W8TAH: might be if there are no updates before release
<W8TAH> kewl
<lemonade> but anyways - it will be full if you keep updating it
<lemonade> i guess there won't be many updates anymore, because mirroring web-images takes time
<lemonade> *many updates (if any)
<dns53> it's release day but they can change a few things if there are huge bugs
<agitdd99> anyone experienced static IP setup not working on intrepid?i have tried it on beta.
<agitdd99> was there any fix on RC release?
<dns53> i could not get it working last time i tried
<aguitel_> is intrepid avaleable ?
<lemonade> not officially
<agitdd99> Network manager new look made me confuse
<joaopinto> agitdd99, yes, but if you are going to upgrade with the update-manager that should not be a problem
<aguitel_> lemonade: at what time ?
<lemonade> aguitel_: dunno
<lemonade> today anyways
<lemonade> ubuntu.com site will be updated when it's released
<agitdd99> joaopinto:thanks for the info. i'll try it later
<joaopinto> there should be no updates today, so it should be safe to use update-manger right now :)
<reqqit> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<SiebaZ> hey
<dany_21a_> when running a recent 8.10 (ubuntu or kubuntu) in a vmware, i always need a /etc/init.d/udev restart to get networking work.... can anybody confirm this bug?
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: actually there are!
<BUGabundo_work> from ppa's
<X3> wheres 8.10 final release?
<BUGabundo_work> gwibber, NM dropbox etc
<SiebaZ> my gnome does only start in secure mode... says smth pulse-session cant start or so
<danbh_intrepid> !isitout | X3
<ubottu> X3: Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, ppas ? I am talking about official repositories
<BUGabundo_work> is anyone getting "floating point exception" on skype 64bits?
<BUGabundo_work> I know you are
<BUGabundo_work> joaopinto: there is a Security Update by Scott James
<qwas> ciao
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, doesn't  that one go into -updates ?
<joaopinto> erm, I mean, -security
<BUGabundo_work> it did!
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_work, so there are no updates to the regular repositories ;)
<BUGabundo_work> security is a REGULAR repo, is it not?
<joaopinto> no, security is dynamic :)
<joaopinto> I wanted to mean release repositories, not regular :P
<Nece228> ubuntu 8.10 today
<Nece228> 8]
<bahadunn> the site says "coming soon"
<bahadunn> what does that mean?
<bahadunn> does that mean today?
<Nece228> this means that it will be released today
<Nece228> but they dont know what hour it will be
<bahadunn> okay
<Nece228> i think it will be in night
<bahadunn> I understand
<Nece228> or evening
<bahadunn> sounds good
<Nece228> ubuntu intrepid dont have brand new icon theme
<Nece228> ubuntu braked two promise two times
<Nece228> ubuntu 8.04 shoulded have new theme, but they deffered it to 8
<Nece228> .10
<Nece228> and here 8.10 but still no new theme
<Nece228> i think that 9.04 will not have brand new theme too
<a00001> hello, after upgrading to 8.10 i cannot get into graphical mode.
<a00001> xfix just removes all drivers from xorg.conf, is that what it should do?
<a00001> we're on x64/nvidia quadro fx 570
<zubatac> sound intel help me, please
<BUGabundo_work> a00001: did you read the release notes?
<BUGabundo_work> don't you have an old NVidia?
<a00001> no it's a new one
<scizzo-> zubatac: maybe explain what the problem is then someone might be able to answer
<zubatac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64562/
<a00001> it is in the list of supported cards both by glx and the nv driver
<a00001> but i cannot get into gdm with any of them
<scizzo-> a00001: and what driver is installed?
<scizzo-> a00001: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<a00001> last lines of xorg log: (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs /// (II) Primary Device is:  /// (EE) No devices detected. /// Fatal server error: /// no screens found
<scizzo-> zubatac: still does not help anyone
<a00001> scizzo-: ive tried nv, glx173 and 177
<demontager> Is it 8.10 oficilaly relese could be downloaded?
<scizzo-> a00001: wait.....in the driver section in the xorg.conf you have nvidia and not nv, glx or something like that
<scizzo-> demontager: its not out yet
<scizzo-> demontager: read the topic
<demontager> but why say 30 october? So when?
<scizzo-> demontager: well its still 30th october.....there is no _time_ set only date
<zubatac> no sound
<s0u][ight> demontager: during today it will be released
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Intrepid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseParties
<demontager> what time? In GMT?
<Pici> demontager: When its done.
<scizzo-> Pici: think he wants it in nano seconds also.... ;)
<demontager> ok, i'll wait a while
<Pici> demontager: You can await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<scizzo-> a00001: you should probably try to reconfigure the drivers....that is reinstall the drivers and check xorg.conf again
<kal_> demontager : it's already released :  http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<demontager> no i need 64bit AMD
<kal_> demontager : then see here :  http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<sunil> can anyone tell me how to install firefox 2 on ubunto 8.10?
<sunil> I was able to install it on 8.4, but I can't find apt sources for it now
<demontager> so can I download it now? Is it official? http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<sunil> I'm happy with ff3, but I need 2 as well
<kal_> yep, it's just waiting for official announcement, but that will be this iso image
<RAOF> demontager: No, it's not official.
 * RAOF notes that it's not official until it's been officially announced.
<demontager> but all changes already done?
<Pici> no
<Pici> Please stop asking.
<RAOF> We won't _know_ that all changes are done until it's announced that all changes are done.
<kal_> demontager : yep ;p
 * scizzo- wonders why its hard to wait for the announcement
<demontager> a good, i'll better wait until announcment
<reqqit> hello ubuntuers. I am running irritated ibex (any word on Jovial Jackal?) I am googling around and I cannot get word on configuraing scp max connections and TTL
<cristobalcolon> hey guys, ive installed ubuntu in a pendrive, i want to know if theres a way to update that installation from my HD installation... like using chroot or something...
 * SiebaZ is away (homeworks)
<cristobalcolon> how do i do it
<Ciorapel>  Does anybody know if the RC has been changed in anyway since it was public for download ? I had a big problem with the RC and I want to know if is any chance for that problem to re-appear ?
<BUGabundo_work> Ciorapel: is it on LP?
<Ciorapel> LP ?
<Tesla|Work> Ciorapel: compare md5?
<Ciorapel> I deleted the image I used to install the specific RC
<Ciorapel> My problem with the RC : Ubuntu loads, but I encounter a blank screen instead of my desktop, from time to time, screen flickerd and the terminal appeard for 4-5 seconds; then blank again ... and so on ..
<unenough> so when is the release?
<dns53> "soon"
<unenough> that i know
<Ciorapel> So anybody had this problem before ? (I use ATI Radeon x1250)
<unenough> what problem?
<ktogias> Will #ubuntu+1 be closed down at some time for the release?
<Ciorapel> My problem with the RC : Ubuntu loads, but I encounter a blank screen instead of my desktop, from time to time, screen flickerd and the terminal appeard for 4-5 seconds; then blank again ... and so on ..
<joshual> why would it close?
<unenough> Ciorapel, ah, i have the same card but didn't install the RC yet. Fortunately :)
<Ciorapel> I hope it has good ATI and Atheros support :|
<unenough> me too
<unenough> otherwise i'll stick to ubuntu-1
<Ciorapel> No, I'm the kamikaze guy :D
<Ciorapel> Plug-in the cable and take 8.10 for a spin :D
<ktogias> I am not sure if I remember well, but I think that just after every release #ubuntu+1 is closed down for a while in order for the chat about the new release to be transfered to #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 get about the old ubuntu ++1 ...
<chadeldridge> How long does it generally take to get a bug assigned and started ?
<bucket529> chadeldridge: Depends on the bug, how well it's written, and the quality of supporting attachments
<bucket529> chadeldridge: Why? You got a bug?
<chadeldridge> bucket529: yeah a pretty annoying one that seems to be new in 8.10, it wasnt an issue in 8.04:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/290774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290774 in xorg "Rotation of second monitor produces screen artifact Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New]
<firestorm> Hi there. On intrepid 8.10 I find that if my wireless card is set to 'auto' in /etc/network/interfaces, ubuntu startup hangs. Anybody able to confirm?
<bucket529> chadeldridge: Nice report. Looks to me like you've submitted it to four different teams. You might go back and 'Invalid' the non-compiz teams, since you narrowed it. You have a possibility of 'Confirm', too.  Looking through the list right now for possible duplicates
<bucket529> Compiz has a lot of open bugs, of course.
<Cruster> hi all
<dns53> hi
<Cruster> is it safe to install yesterdays daily build and just upgrade later? Is there any big difference?
<jrib> Cruster: that should be fine
<dns53> there should not be any problems most of the time, especially this close to release, it may be the exact image they release
<reqqit> Cruster, they will be making hundreds of submits and changes at the last minute!
<bucket529> ﻿chadeldridge: Didn't find any duplicates. Generally, you should hear from a triager within a week or so. Often much sooner.
<chadeldridge1> bucket529: ok thank you .. its not show stopping because the config i have is very "odd" but hopefully they will figure it out.  I am almost sure its a bug in compiz
<Cruster> hmmmm two different opinions....
<fr00d> Hello!
<chadeldridge1> bucket529: did i provide enough relevant detail in that post ?
<fr00d> Since today my audacius ends with a segfault. Is that a known issue?
<bucket529> ﻿chadeldridge1: Probably, but I cannot say definitely. I don't use compiz, so I don't know enough about it.
<chadeldridge1> bucket529: np .. thanks
<botparty> Hobbsee, its out you muppet
<botparty> why did you ban me/
<botparty> http://ftp.heanet.ie/disk1/ubuntu-releases/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Hobbsee> botparty: trust me, it isn't.
<botparty> click the link
<Hobbsee> i'm on the release team.
<Hobbsee> they may not be final images.
<botparty> well they changed it in the last min hmm
<botparty> they had rc there 2 mins ago
<botparty> weird
<botparty> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/ has changed too
<botparty> are you sure? its not out
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm sure.
<botparty> ok
<Cruster> well, as you are in the release team you could inform us about thecorrect one :P
<Hobbsee> I could.  But i'm not going to.
<Hobbsee> because i'd prefer to let things happen in order.
<chadeldridge1> *thinks everyone should just assign sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to every key on their keyboard and faceroll ... and stop asking
<scizzo-> haha
<noelferreira> how much time for the release?
<scizzo-> chadeldridge1: create a script that runs it now and then ? haha
<chadeldridge1> noelferreira: never stop asking
<scizzo-> noelferreira: sometime today
<noelferreira> do you know if the issue with xorg and nvidia drivers for old cards will be corrected in the final version?
<JontheEchidna> noelferreira: nvidia hasn't updated them, so no
<hankdogdaddy> question... how do the server editions, in this case, 8.10 server edition, handle wireless?
<noelferreira> JontheEchidna, where can i check which cards are supported?
<s0u][ight> noelferreira: linuxwireless.org
<JontheEchidna> noelferreira: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<noelferreira> s0u][ight, not me
<scizzo-> JontheEchidna: its not out yet
<scizzo-> JontheEchidna: its not official
<JontheEchidna> scizzo-: those are the release notes which show which nvidia cards are supported
<JontheEchidna> :/
<scizzo-> JontheEchidna: ops.....release notes sorry
<scizzo-> JontheEchidna: haha
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<scizzo-> i'll just go and hide in the corner
<JontheEchidna> noelferreira: anyway, see the "nVidia "legacy" video support" section
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> don't worry, I'm just as annoyed with the "omg is it teh releasedz???" as you
<noelferreira> JontheEchidna, geforce fx 5200 is one of the ones?
<rgreening> meh.. install the RC and update from there.. no real difference
<rgreening> :)
<chadeldridge1> JontheEchidna: yar
<JontheEchidna> noelferreira: geforce fx 5200 seems to be supported
<badpanther> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<ahuinker> anyone know how the server edition(no gui) connects to a wireless network?
<rgreening> wwwwwwwwwwhat?
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> chadeldridge1: yes, your card is supported
 * JontheEchidna just checked the driver description to make sure
<chadeldridge1> chadeldridge1: huh ?
<badpanther> haha
<noelferreira> JontheEchidna, it seems so. and do you think that nvidia will release some drivers for the other cards compatible with the xorg or shoud i think in stole other card?
<JontheEchidna> chadeldridge1: oops, my bad
<chadeldridge1> lolz
<chadeldridge1> :-D
<rgreening> mvo: *** poke * poke * poke *** time to look at the apt fix I fwded :)
<JontheEchidna> blah
<scizzo-> are there actually options to try out ext4 in intrepid RC+ releases or will that need a new compiled kernel?
<KRossKoWolf> So this is the Ibex support channel yea
<chadeldridge1> KRossKoWolf: yes whats your question
<KRossKoWolf> Well I am trying to get blackbox to work correctly, with menus and all, but no matter what I can't seem to get it to work
<KRossKoWolf> nevermind, it seems to have decided it wants to work now, ohh well, thanks much
<chadeldridge1> .
<repete> #ubuntu-release-party
<repete> doh!
<bsnider> there's nobody in that channel
<bsnider> we all hopped in a stretch limo and drove down to vegas last night
<bsnider> now we've got a huge hangover
<Pretto> Hobbsee, http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ isn't the final release?
<Hobbsee> Pretto: it may not be.
<Pici> bsnider: 504 people is nobody?
<Hobbsee> it wasn't yesterday
<definitely> Hello, i have one prob with nvidia-settings, when i try to save the configuration into Xorgconf file, the program closes
<bsnider> Pici, oops. i used the link in the topic. she's got double quotes at the end, so it ends up being the wrong channel
<Pici> bsnider: ah.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the room that will be dedicated to Intrepid Ibex | Support and development issues only, please | Ibex should not break your system (but might anwyay) | General Intrepid release chatter is in #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> bsnider: fixed
<bsnider> cool
<wolfie2x> question on boot speed: how long do u guys experience from power-on to actual workable desktop?
<wolfie2x> assuming u login immediately ~1sec
<wolfie2x> it takes a good 1.5 mins for me
<bsnider> wolfie2x, 30 seconds to login screen. 30 more seconds with compiz and awn, but less if you've got a plain desktop
<bsnider> gnome does not get from a login screen to a desktop quickly at all
<chadeldridge1> wolfie2x: around 30-40 seconds total
<wolfie2x> bsnider: i got the 30 secs to login after turning off some services
<wolfie2x> but it takes a good minute more after that
<zomgzomgzomgzomg> :( banned from 3ubuntu-release-party
<wolfie2x> bsnider: is KDE faster?
<LjL> zomgzomgzomgzomg: this is not the place to discuss that, ask in #Ubuntu-ops
<bsnider> wolfie2x, that's very possible
<bsnider> i don't use it
<vistakiller> ubuntu is out!!
<definitely> anyone  ?
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Ask in #ubuntu-release-party - we don't know here
<vistakiller> no sorru :P
<bsnider> DeFi, that's a known bug
<vistakiller> sorry
<bsnider> definitely, that's a known bug
<definitely> So it will be fixed soon or how ?
<xukun> Anybody know how long it will take before we could download?
<bsnider> defintely, no
<definitely> bsnider: How to workaround this then ?
<vistakiller> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/8.10/
<vistakiller> edo einai
<Hobbsee> Same rules apply here as #u-r-p.  Sigh.
<s0u][ight> join #ubuntu.tr
<definitely> bsnider: umm ?
<bsnider> Hobbsee, nobody reads the topic, is the issue
<wolfie2x> anybody using virtual box on intrepid experiencing frequent crashes lately?
<Hobbsee> bsnider: well, that's not really my problem, and maybe they will after they've been forbidden from reentering...
<Hobbsee> bsnider: no one's invented face-smacking-over-IRC yet, unfortunately.
<bsnider> rigth, it's their problem
<bsnider> if only you could send hired goons after them
<xukun> Hobbsee, I,m missed the topic also, should not I download yet?
<bsnider> definitely, you can try to create a custom xorg.conf by hand. sound like fun?
<definitely> Sound likes i have no expierence :D
<definitely> sounds like''
<bsnider> definitely, what do you need it to do? is this two monitors or some such thing?
<definitely> bsnider: So set it automatically to use only 85 Hz, coz after reboot it resets to 60
<definitely> :(
<definitely> 60 is not very good for eyes
<chadeldridge1> wolfie2x: none at all .. what version are you using OSE ?
<bsnider> definitely, refresh rate is not an option in xorg.cinf that i'm aware of
<definitely> bsnider: aa :( i though xorg can also control it
<chadeldridge1> bsnider: you can control refresh rate in xorg.conf
<definitely> How ?
<bsnider> definitely, you could try adding a monitor section with horizsync/vertrefresh values, if you know them. i don't know if that would help. your monitor's edid is likely broken (a lot of them are)
<definitely> i dont know xorg at all..
<definitely> I'm always using same screen resolution and same refresh rate..
<bsnider> definitely, is it also picking the wrong resolution?
<chadeldridge1> definitely: just what bsnider said the options are located in the section "monitor" and listed as Horizsync and vertrefresh
<definitely> but refresh rate is going to be reseted afer reboot
<definitely> My xorg.conf is quite empty.
<definitely> wait i will pastebin it
<bsnider> there is no monitor section anymore. you'll have to add it manually
<chadeldridge1> definitely: yeah in 8.10 is is
<definitely> http://paste.ubuntu.com/64618/
<td123> hmm, can't wait till ibex comes out and all the servers' bandwidth plummet
<janaus1> hi is intrepid and lvm on software raid booting borked?
<bsnider> definitely, so you've got a monitor section. you can google xorg.conf and find examples of monitor sections. just copy what's there. dmesg should give yout he vertrefresh/horizsync values the nvidia driver found
<definitely> what is dmesg ?
<joaopinto> definitely, open a terminal and type: man dmesg
<td123> it displays errors that happened
<joaopinto> it's the system log
<definitely> ok thnx
<troal01> Has anyone had any GUI glitches with 8.10?
<mphill> '/join #ubuntu
<ktwo> hi i installed Xfce and KDE on ubuntu and now instead of the "ubuntu" bootscreen i get "kubuntu" anyone knows how to revert that?
<definitely> VertRefresh means Hz ?
<definitely> if i set it to 85 it will use 85 Hz always ?
<BluesKaj> ktwo , uninstall kubuntu-desktop and install gnome-desktop
<td123> troal01: yes but it happened in earlier releases (beta/alpha)
<troal01> Is the version I got through the package manager 8.10 rc1?
<bsnider> definitely, no, you're way off. google this and research it so you know what you're doing
<definitely> bsnider:  ?
<definitely> ouh
<definitely> HorizSync is Hz maybe ?
<td123> hz = hertz
<definitely> ... doh
<wolfie2x> can someone just check if http://www.virtualbox.org/ is down.. weird..
<troal01> wolfie2x: confirmed
<wolfie2x> troal01: thx
<KDesk> How can I stop the hp-systray from apearing every time when I log in?
<LjL> INTREPID IS OUT - Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Support in #ubuntu - This channel is about to close
<LjL> INTREPID IS OUT - Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Support in #ubuntu - This channel is about to close
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-26
<mzz> hmm, probably not gnome-session, my grep isn't hitting
<mzz> might be gnome-panel
<tanath> anyone else notice compiz interfering with fullscreen video?
<tanath> i just get a black screen.
<DanaG> anyway, check my comments on that eSATA bug.
<tanath> still hear audio though
<Bigshot_> i am itchy to download 9.10 RC should i ? should i? or should i wait till 29?
<Random832> so i'm going to set up karmic in a virtual machine - how much memory and hard disk space do i need?
<tanath> compiz also seems to be covering my desktop with blackness too
<maco> Bigshot_: wont be much changes between now and then
<maco> Random832: with or without a gui?
<Bigshot_> maco: will karmic make my multitouch thingy work?
<Random832> @maco, with
<maco> Bigshot_: i dont have your hardware, so i dont know
<Bigshot_> @maco multitouch screen laptop
<maco> Bigshot_: try a live cd?
<maco> Random832: i think 384MiB min RAM and a few GiB disk
<Random832> k
<mzz> hmm, actualy was gnome-session. Must've messed up a grep.
<tanath> anyone know what the deal is with compiz?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/153768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153768 in hal "External SATA (eSATA) removable disk (formatted with Ext3) not mounted automatically: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DanaG> so... should I attach that to devkit-disks?
<Bigshot_> maco can i upgrade from RC to final release? and how?
<mzz> hey, I can't reproduce it. Perhaps it was fixed in karmic and I was remembering it from jaunty :)
<DanaG> "          -------           Rejecting as INVALID.  If someone has a machine with working ahci external port marking, I have patches to test but given that most other controllers don't have such feature, I think we need hal whitelisting one way or the other."
<maco> Bigshot_: regular updates'll do it
<DanaG> okay.... where are these patches?
<DanaG> =þ
 * DanaG slaps the kernel devs with an eSATA cable, too.
<eitreach_> Icelandic smileys rule. :)
<DanaG> "If someone has a machine with working ahci external port marking, I have patches to test but given that most other controllers don't have such feature, I think we need hal whitelisting one way or the other."
<DanaG> Hah, almost EVERY machine I've seen with AHCI eSATA... has done port marking JUST FINE.
<DanaG> How did they miss that?
<jimpop> asleep? :-)
<DanaG> " Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be many machines which actually use the facility." -- HAH!
<DanaG> haaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaH!
<DanaG> Excuse the ranting, but yeah, those kinds of conclusions really irk me.
<DanaG> "I've never seen it; therefore, they must not exist."
<bjsnider> DanaG, there's a kernel team channel here
<jimpop> will they address why they refused to support Poulsbo chipset ?
<bjsnider> ask intel
<jimpop> i mean, it's only 50% of the netbook market so far
<DanaG> That's Intel's fault.
<Bigshot_> can i use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/ to create a live usb for KARMIC?
<DanaG> And PowerVR's fault.
<maco> jimpop: you're on that again? ugh. seriously, go whine to intel to fix their freakin drivers
<maco> repeating your whining in here every few hours isnt going to help squat
<DanaG> Or ask them to give you a refund.
<jimpop> the intel drivers work... i'm writing this on a AAO
<DanaG> =þ
<maco> just annoy the fest of us
<maco> *rest
<jimpop> i have no other recourse but to spread the word
<maco> WE ALREADY KNOW the drivers are broken
<jimpop> it's unsupported in Karmic, but simple me made it work... the only hurdle was a stupid pkg error
<stpere> maco: put him on your ignore list
<maco> so submit a patch
<jimpop> it's already in a bug report... that *still* gets ignored
<jimpop> thus my complaining
<maco> are sponsors subscribed to the report?
<jimpop> let me see
<maco> because patches attached to bugs without sponsors subscribed wont get touched
<maco> also, the patch has to be right
<maco> if its just a dirty hack, its going to get ignored
<bjsnider> hahahaa that is probably true
<jimpop> listed as "wishlist" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/330906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330906 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "MASTER: GMA-500 lacks driver for 8.10 and 9.10 (poulsbo works only on 8.04 and 9.04)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<bjsnider> the patch has to not suck
<jimpop> it's not even a patch, it's a build error
<maco> a build error ain't a fix
<maco> submit a patch to fix the build error
<maco> one that is *correct* then subscribe sponsors
<jimpop> here's the gist of what it takes: http://mail.ale.org/pipermail/ale/2009-October/113618.html
<maco> that's how you get things fixed
<maco> whining does not get things fixed
<maco> blogging does not get things fixed
<maco> doing the fscking work gets things fixed
<jimpop> apparently reporting bugs doesn't get things fixed either....
<maco> not if there arent enough people to fix 'em
<maco> 10,000 users can file bugs but if there's only 50 people working on fixing the bugs, they'll be overwhelmed
<jimpop> i doubt that is the case with the psb chipset... as you said earlier... *you* are stalled waiting on Intel to fix a Karmic problem
<maco> i'm not stalled on anything. i dont have that hardware :)
<jimpop> a Karmic *packaging* problem
<maco> if you think its a packaging problem, submit a debdiff
<jimpop> i've done my part, identifying the build issue... if it takes a debdiff or patch to move things along (on such a simple issue) then the whole cause it just lost.
<DanaG>  http://www.happyassassin.net/2009/01/30/intel-gma-500-poulsbo-graphics-on-linux-a-precise-and-comprehensive-summary-as-to-why-youre-screwed/
<DanaG> nice.
<maco> glad to see you care soooooo much that you're willing to squat
<maco> *do squat
<maco> ugh
<maco> when did this channel get so whiny?
<jimpop> maco: look at the build page https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/gma500 and see the 5 week old build error for the core piece
<jimpop> how does a build error (a simple rm instead of rmdir) exist for 5 weeks
<jimpop> i gather it's because Ubuntu *doesn't* want to fix it
<wgrant> Who is lucazade, and why do I care about their PPA?
<maco> ubuntu is not a single entity
<Buuntu> can someone help me with a failed upgrade to Karmic?
<Travis-42> Should I be able to use the wine repository for jaunty? There is no karmic repository yet. Or do I need to compile it myself?
<Buuntu> I can't boot up ubuntu now... :(
<maco> ubuntu is a collection of people VOLUNTEERING their time
<wgrant> Travis-42: Why do you want to use their repository?
<jimpop> which raises the question of Politics... couple that with all the "Get Intel to fix it" just smacks of ignorance
<wgrant> Travis-42: There are 1.2 betas in the archive.
<Travis-42> wgrant: oh really? I've just been using it for a while because the ubuntu repositories didn
<BluesKaj> Travis-42, install wine with apt-get or your package manager, no need to compile from source
<jimpop> maco Lcazade volunteered his time... and main stream dev gave up on him
<Travis-42> 't have anywhere near the latest
<maco> jimpop: the drivers themselves are in poor shape regardless of packaging. that part is intel's fault. sure the packaging is on the distro's side, but why are you so unwilling to just fix it if you know how to?
<wgrant> Travis-42: See the wine1.2 package.
<Byron> I've been rebooting everytime the network gives out as I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic. I know nothing has been applied yet as the download has only gotten to just over 500 packages out of 1318, but I'm in the process of copying things to my external HDD via USB. Things are looking good.
<jimpop> maco, all i can say is that the Intel drivers are working fine for me.
<Travis-42> wgrant: thanks
<Jordan_U> Buuntu: What happens when you try to boot, please give as many details as possible
<maco> i'm sorry, i'm not  putting up with people who'd rather act like a baby than help
<jimpop> i've helped
<jimpop> I've given the right info
<jimpop> it's people like you maco that just keep drinking the "Get Intel to fix it" koolaide
<BluesKaj> never seen someone compain so much about complainers:)
<jimpop> the Intel drivers work... it's the Ubuntu packaging that is broken
<yofel> jimpop: you have psb working with the 2.6.31 kernel?
<jimpop> yes
<jimpop> rock solid
<Byron> spoke too soon :(
<jimpop> yofel, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/330906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330906 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "MASTER: GMA-500 lacks driver for 8.10 and 9.10 (poulsbo works only on 8.04 and 9.04)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jimpop> the only reason they won't work in Karmic main is due to a packaging build error (rm vs rmdir)
<greg-g> quit your whining
<jimpop> meanwhile... all those (approaching 1m) new netbooks with Poulsbo chipsets will not be able to d/l and install Karmic
<greg-g> ;)
<jimpop> it's a huge error for Ubuntu to ignore a new mainstream market
<jimpop> i realize it may be too late to make it into the final release... but I well intend to leave a trail of my efforts to get it supported.
<Jordan_U> jimpop: If it's really that simple, since it's too late to make it into karmic for release, do you plan to make a ppa for it, and if not would you help me make one?
 * greg-g should note that I have no idea what conversation he just butted into and his comment should be taken as tounge in check
<greg-g> (cheek)
<Buuntu> ok, here is my thread, , I'd rather not have to repeat it all :P -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300719
<poutine> Why does ubuntu only allow me to install libmozjs-dev if I uninstall firefox? (This was not the case on the last major release)
<jimpop> Jordan_U, I don't know how to build pkgs to right way, but with the info I've already provide (and will do again) i will help *anyone* make whatever it takes to get this supported in Karmic.
<acicula> get source of package, make change, debuild
<acicula> or something along that line iirc
<jimpop> hehe...it's those last bits that are important in doing it the right way
<wgrant> poutine: libmozjs-dev is from xulrunner 1.8, which was Firefox 2.0. It is very much deprecated.
<poutine> wgrant, I use libmozjs in my application, it's spidermonkey, it may be deprecated in firefox but afaik I'm not the only other person to use it for embedding and extending javascript
<acicula> no debuild just takes the old package with your changes and packages a new one, pretty great if you need to make a simple change
<wgrant> poutine: Is there no xulrunner 1.9.x alternative?
<poutine> wgrant, I don't even know what xulrunner is, all I know is that libmozjs is spider monkey
<Buuntu> Jordan_U: any idea?
<mmcji> any suggestions on what i can do the get proper resolution on lcd monitor?  everything looks short and fat.  best resolution i can get on external lcd is 1024x768
<Jordan_U> jimpop: One nice thing about PPA's is that if the source package is good, Launchpads build server makes sure it's built the right way :)
<m0r0n> http://lifehacker.com/5388454/ubuntu-910-release-candidate-available-for-download       I thought it gets released on the 29th?
<poutine> wgrant, http://www.mozilla.org/js/spidermonkey/
<poutine> ^ That's libmozjs
<poutine> xulrunner is something different
<Jordan_U> Buuntu: Were you connected to the internet when you ran apt-get upgrade?
<poutine> and I was running firefox-3.0 on ubuntu 9.04 with libmozjs-dev installed just fine
<wgrant> poutine: libmozjs0d is built by xulrunner 1.8.
<acicula> mmcji: sounds like the default video driver loaded rather then the one appropriate for your pc
<jimpop> Jordan_U, with the Lucazade's ppa there is something (i'm not sure what) that breaks the build.. that something is a cleanup script that tries to remove a directory with "rm -f" which obviously won't work
<Buuntu> Jordan_U: oh... LOL
<greg-g> poutine: xulrunner provides libmozjs http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libmozjs-dev (see the right hand side for source package)
<Buuntu> Jordan_U: damn, my wireless doesn't work on the live cd, time to go get an ethernet cable I guess
<Buuntu> Jordan_U: thanks for pointing that out! ^^
<Jordan_U> Buuntu: np :)
<poutine> greg-g, I'm unaware of any dependency in that regard, is there a package I can install so I can build my application like I used to?
<poutine> that will not uninstall firefox
<wgrant> poutine: Perhaps look in xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<poutine> wgrant, no dice
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Have you tried to contact Luca Forina to tell him what change needs to be made ( since he already has the ppa set up ) ?
<wgrant> poutine: I see jsapi.h in xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<poutine> hmm
<stpere> hi poutine
<jimpop> Jordan_U, I got no response (approx 3 weeks ago)
<stpere> num num
<Byron> I was looking into the netbook version of Kubuntu. Will it be a different upgrade than the standard one for Kubuntu desktop?
<bjsnider> jimpop, create your own ppa
<poutine> ok wgrant, installing libmozjs used to provide a facility into pkg-config where i could do pkg-config xulrunner-js --libs
<jimpop> <sigh>, i'm not the one to do that (various issues, including lack of correct knowledge)
<poutine> and it'd show me compile flags
<poutine> this is no longer the case
<poutine> in fact I see no pkg-config information for xulrunner or anything else anymore
<wgrant> poutine: Try mozilla-js
<wgrant> Rather than xulrunner-js
<Jordan_U> jimpop: It's not that hard once you have done it once
<poutine> is there some rationale for the change (so I can adjust my autoconf macros)
<poutine> ?
<wgrant> poutine: I presume it's an upstream change.
<poutine> but it did work (thanks for that)
<jimpop> Jordan_U, $DAYJOB prohibits me
<bjsnider> jimpop, knowledge is not a zero-sum game
<jimpop> without much legal paperwork/proceedures/etc
<bjsnider> udjumucate yourself
<Jordan_U> jimpop: If I create a ppa ( if I have time today ) and post a link to it in that bug report would you test it? ( I don't have any intel hardware )
<poutine> wgrant, seems like xulrunner-js would be better if it's provided by the xulrunner package rather than mozilla, is this a change by ubuntu or mozilla?
<innomen> Ok guys I installed xp, and then ubuntu, but the partition it chose ot make for ubuntu is tiny, i boot in live cd to rezie with gpart and it shows two drives sda1 and sda1, and i have 130 gigs of unallocated space on sda1, how do i move it to sda2?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, yes. most certainly
<innomen> its the same physical drive
<wgrant> poutine: I don't know; I avoid Mozilla stuff like the plague. Repeating: xulrunner-1.9.1-dev is the package name, mozilla-js is the pkg-config name.
<poutine> anyways, that is what I was looking for exactly, thanks wgrant
<innomen> (if that wasn't obvious)
<habanany> hey guys I running karmic which comes with with f-spot, do i still need picasa?
<jschall> wine fullscreen seems to disable my desktop effects in kubuntu, how can i stop that from happening?
<greg-g> habanany: that is a question only you can answer. They are two different programs
<innomen> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<habanany> ok to make it clear , i just want to know which one is better, keeping in mind that I'm newbe in linux
<innomen> this is insane
<greg-g> habanany: again, only a question you can answer. Try both, pick which one feels better to you.
<Byron> Are there known issues with ext3 and 1TB hdd?
<shiretok0> what can I expect to experience with the rc of kubuntu? should I wait for final?
<habanany> your answer make sense greg-g , thanks
<innomen> Why did karmic make a 3gb install partition when i had 130gb of unallocated space for it?
<thiebaude> innomen: ubuntu needs at least 4gb for install
<qwebirc45876> Hello.
<innomen> thiebaude, i'm looking at a a 3gb install
<innomen> but i want to expand it, obviously
<greg-g> habanany: no problem. :)
<qwebirc45876> I was wondering what I can do to start learning for helping to develop for Ubuntu.
<qwebirc45876> Any links?
<qwebirc45876> Or tips?
<BluesKaj> innomen, unallocated is just that you have to format it to ext3 or 4 for linux
<andril> hello all
<innomen> but gparted wont let it used unallocated space form the "other" drive sda1/sda2
<innomen> BluesKaj, i know
<BluesKaj> format it then
<innomen> i did and ended up with a 130gb ext4 parition
<innomen> that dosent help me
<yofel> qwebirc45876: looked at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate ?
<innomen> i dont need a third parition i need ot resize the first one
<greg-g> innomen: boot from livecd and resize the partition
<BluesKaj> innomen, when you install use the manual partitioning option and make sure you choose / for the ext4
<innomen> greg-g, i'm in live cd, it wont let me resize it the unallocated space is on the "other" drive despite there being only one physical drive
<innomen> BluesKaj, so its not possible to use unallocated space on one parition to expand another?
<blaz2> hello! does 3d acceleration work for i915? (EEE PC 701), out of the box i seem to have software rendering only..
<BluesKaj> no it has to have a formatted space
<innomen> BluesKaj, explain
<BluesKaj> I just did
<innomen> i formate the unallocated space to X and then what?
<innomen> no you didnt
<BluesKaj> innomen, read above about the manual parttionin option
<innomen> i'm not going to reinstall ubunut just to resize a parition
<wgrant> innomen: Run 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin the output.
<innomen> there has ot be a way with gparted
<wgrant> Let's see what's actually going on here.
<innomen> one moment
<yofel> blaz2: it should, what exact chip do you have? (type 'lspci | grep VGA' in a terminal to find out)
<jschall> kde seems to disable desktop effects when i run a fullscreen game and then it forgets to turn them back on when i stop running a fullscreen game, is there any way to disable that?
<xguru> i saw an update about easy backup/recover.....what was that about?  I didn't see any new menus
<BluesKaj> well then innomen , you might be stuck with 3G partition
<darthanubis> anyone know of a bug where upron reboot sound is always back to zero?
<Jordan_U> jimpop: What file needs to be changed exactly?
<innomen> trying to make pastebin work
<innomen> so clunky
<blaz2> yofel: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<yofel> blaz2: fresh install or upgrade? Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<blaz2> yofel: glxinfo | grep render shows 'Software Rasterizer' and Extreme Tux Tacer is extremely slow (~0.5 FPS)
<yofel> blaz2: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<blaz2> yofel: no xorg.conf file. Installed from mini.iso few day ago and keep up-to-date
<jimpop> Jordan_U, I started here https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/gma500/+build/1243964 and then clicked on "buildlog" and dug through the errors.  I don't know what causes the error, but here is the error text from that log: "rm: cannot remove `/usr/include/drm-linux-libc': Is a directory"
<blaz2> yofel: ok, just a moment, its on another machine...
<yofel> jimpop: I looked at that log, and the actual build failure is 'checking for DRI... configure: error: Package requirements (libdrm >= 2.0 xf86driproto) were not met: No package 'libdrm' found'
<wgrant> (-psb does some really revolting stuff with a modified libdrm; after seeing that error I ran away swiftly)
<jimpop>  yofel, yeah i see that too.  wouldn't libdrm be installed on the build env?
<stpere> there is no DRM in linux :P
<stpere> j/k
<blaz2> yofel: heres Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m29bdda26
<jimpop> stpere, it's Display Resolution Manager (or something like that, but not Digital Rights Managment)
<stpere> I know
<stpere> I was kidding
<jimpop> gotcha
<Docteh> where would I get help on stepping through the init system?
<yofel> jimpop: not if libdrm-dev or something like that isn't a build-dependency of the package. Only the packages that are necessary to build a package are installed on a build machine
<yofel> jimpop: and the package itself has to tell the buildd what packages it needs
<jimpop> yofel. i see.  That PPA also provides a libdrm-poulsbo diversion
<durt> !upstart | Docteh
<ubottu> Docteh: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Docteh> ooo theres a wiki now
<Random832> they're getting rid of sysvinit now? wow it's amazing how much has changed in the last ten years
<poutine> ubuntu's willingness to test out solutions that cause more issues than the problems they "solve" isn't a good thing imho
 * poutine is still butthurt over pulseaudio
<Innomen2> What was that command again?
<yofel> blaz2: I'm out of ideas then since everything looks right to me :/
<Innomen2> sudo fdisk -l
<Innomen2> it takes forever when i have to reboot because i have to download xchat
<Jordan_U> jimpop: It looks like the rm -f was not the primary problem, so that should explain why this hasn't been fixed yet
<blaz2> yofel: ok thanks for looking!
<Innomen2> i guess w left
<jimpop> Jordan_U, so, what's the next step?  The dependency ?
<Innomen2> How do i use unallocated space from one parition to expand another?
<jschall> so if i run a game in wine and then try to start desktop effects in kubuntu, i get a lovely solid white screen until it times out or i hit esc
<jschall> using nvidia drivers latest version on an 8800gts
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Yes, and it's likely more complicated than just adding a build-depends. I am trying installing libdrm-dev now and building again
<poutine> so where would I log a bug like, "running /etc/init.d/apache2 stop as a normal user reports [OK] even though it in fact does nothing"
<Jordan_U> jimpop: After installing libdrm-dev I am getting different errors at least
<Jordan_U> jimpop: But it's still failing very early
<jimpop> Jordan_U, is it possible for me to see the buildlog (not sure if this is a ppa yet or you are working local)
<yofel> poutine: report a bug against apache2.2-common with 'ubuntu-bug apache2.2-common' since it's the package that ships /etc/init.d/apache2
<poutine> thanks yofel
<Jordan_U> jimpop: I'm working locally, http://jordanu.dyndns.org/buildlog-current.txt
<jimpop> what is $LANG on that system?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, what is $LANG on that system?
<blaz2> yofel: I just checked that 3d accel works when I run as root. Some permission issue??
<Jordan_U> jimpop: en_US.UTF-8
<Jordan_U> jimpop: I'm using typescript btw, that's why you see some control characters
<yofel> poutine: for future reference: you can find the package a file belongs to with either 'dpkg -S filename' or 'apt-file find filename' (the first only checks packages you have installed, the latter searches the whole database and lists all packages that ship the file)
<jimpop> Jordan_U, ok, i saw some weird chars in the buildlog
<jimpop> Jordan_U, googl'ing for xf86mm.h shows some issues everywhere ;-)
<yofel> blaz2: what are your permissions for /dev/dri/card0? 'ls -l /dev/dri/card0'
<blaz2> yofel: root video
<blaz2> yofel: i added myself to video groups and problem solved:)
<yofel> :)
<ordinarydot> join #ubuntu-classroom
<ordinarydot> ups
<jimpop> Jordan_U, what pkg provided mm_interface.h ?
<Jordan_U> jimpop: It's part of the xserver-xorg-video-psb source package
<jimpop> Jordan_U, that's interesting... I can't locate that file on my system (which has the Juanty ver of that pkg)
<jimpop> Jordan_U, give me a few secs to d/l the PPA ver of that pkg and to investigate
<Jordan_U> jimpop: It's in the source package, apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-psb
<jimpop> Jordan_U, ahh, ok. ty
<Jordan_U> jimpop: np
<gaelfx> I downloaded the UNR image via torrent and the md5sum was horribly wrong, so I downloaded directly from the site and the md5 was correct, but the liveUSB still fails to work at all, can someone give me advice about how to make it work properly, or at least tell me if this is a known problem/
<Jordan_U> jimpop: Realize that at this point it's not likely we are going to solve the problem given that at least I am completely clueless when it comes to building xorg drivers
<Jordan_U> jimpop: I'll still try, but don't get your hopes up :)
<StrangeCharm> manually trying to set up an encrypted lvm, grub is giving me an error at boot. what am i likely to be doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: What error?
<jimpop> Jordan_U, understood, and same here... BUT together we should both be able to do it.
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: And did you run grub-install after setting up lvm ?
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, no such disk, or words to that effect
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, allow me to clarify: i'm using the server install disk, but a manual partitioning scheme
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Is your /boot on lvm?
<StrangeCharm> no, i have 100mb of /boot at the top of an unencrypted, non-lvm primary partition. / is on an encrypted lvm
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Do you have another machine so you can enter commands in the grub shell while on IRC?
<StrangeCharm> this is my other machine
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: OK, can you boot your machine with the problem and run "ls -l" at the grub prompt?
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, I could, but I've just booted up the install disk to try and do it correctly. I don't mind resetting my partitions: I'm not sure that my initial configuration was correct.
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Ok, ping me if you have problems after re-installing
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, that would be now. i am certain of what i did, and after the third time, i am certain that what i am doing is not working.
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: OK, can you boot and run "ls -l" at the grub prompt?
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, sure, stand by (warm booting is a slow process for this box)
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, the bios seems to be getting stuck loading the disk, possible because i was part-way through the installer when i rebooted, i will seek further setup advice, and return
<aprilhare> hey
<aprilhare> nice to see nexuiz got updated :)
<Bigshot_> i just installed 9.10 but it's not showing the "Proprietary Harware drivers"?? not detecting!
<Bigshot_> it did detect on the Live DVD
<aprilhare> i remember there were instructions as to how to update to grub2 but i can't find them
<aprilhare> tossing up whether or not to do it
<Jordan_U> aprilhare: sudo apt-get install grub2
<aprilhare> Jordan_U: should I do it? :)
<aprilhare> i suppose it'd go with upgrading to ext4
<Bigshot_> does anyone know how can i "enable" ubuntu to detect my "Hardware Drivers"?
<aprilhare> no idea about your problem sorry
<aprilhare> sh -c 'test -e /var/cache/jockey/check || exec jockey-gtk --check 60'
<aprilhare> that might help bigdog?
<aprilhare> bigshot even
<Bigshot_> ok aprildog
<aprilhare> hukhukhuk
<aprilhare> y
<aprilhare> y'all
<Bigshot_> doesn't work
<aprilhare> that should have done something "Check for new hardware drivers" it was
<stpere> ah the dreaded "doesn't work" answer that doesn't say anything
<stpere> :)
<Bigshot_> stpere: what do you want?
<Bigshot_> i just installed RC
<Bigshot_> on tx2z touch screen tablet
<stpere> nothing
<stpere> just recalling similar things from work
<Bigshot_> it did detect Hardware on Live CD but not on harddisk install
<aprilhare> report as bug
<Bigshot_> oh c'mon there must be some way out of it
<aprilhare> yes. of course. but i don't know it
<Bigshot_> command to directly extrat the drivers from the cd
<Bigshot_> extract**
<aprilhare> Bigshot_: i don't know it all. unless paid to know it all, then I know it all.
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Graphics card drivers?
<aprilhare> :)
<Bigshot_> yeah Jordan_U
<Bigshot_> and broadcom driver
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Did you try to enable the graphics drivers on the liveCD before installing?
<Bigshot_> yeah
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aprilhare> system-administration-hardware drivers
<aprilhare> what do you see when you go there Bigshot?
<Bigshot_> Jordan_U: i dont' have one
<Bigshot_> it's not created
<aprilhare> maybe the repos aren't set up right
<Jordan_U> Bigshot_: Can you file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk" ?
<aprilhare> Bigshot_: check your repos
<Bigshot_> nah too much trouble Jordan_U
<aprilhare> Bigshot_: ubuntu only improves with bug reports. but anyhow: did you check your repos?
<Bigshot_> internet not working
<Bigshot_> no repos
<aprilhare> hmmmmmmmm
<jschall> how can i change which kwallet kopete uses?
<traskbryant> How do I cleanup /var/cache? It's holding up about 3gb of space.
<traskbryant> Solved: "apt-get clean"
<Byron> If I want to separate '/' from '/home', how much space does '/' need?
<test34> Byron, how big is your HD ?
<Byron> 1TB
<ransom> byron: remember that most of your apps are stored under /usr
<ransom> byron: so leave enough room in / to store all your apps
<DanaG> hmm, 30 gigs is a good amount.  20 is a bit of a minimum for me, since I install lots of stuff.
<DanaG> Might as well go with 50, if you can afford it, perhaps.
<Byron> From running "du -sm /* | sort -rn", I just saw that /usr is 3.5GB
<ransom> byron: if you play games under wine or some linux native stuff (enemy territory, unreal) then you need a little extra space
<test34> 15gb would be plenty for me Byron .. but since you have 1tb you might want to have a little more
<nxnn14> Hi i have been running karmic for a while and update it daily. When I updated it today it asked me to restart and now the computer will not boot. The only way I can get it to boot is to go back to previous kernel 12, but there still seems to be problems. The error that i get for the 14 kernel says grep: not found as well.
<DanaG> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<DanaG> /dev/sda6              22G   13G  7.8G  63% /
<Byron> I don't think I have Unreal or Enemy Territory installed. Not sure why it's up so high. How about I give it 20GB?
<DanaG> that's my system with lots of stuff.
<webbb82> is there anyway to get xorg.conf back so i can edit stuff
<DanaG> Perhaps go 25.
<DanaG> Or 22.
<Byron> 25GB sounds good
<webbb82> its seems like alot of fixes have xorg.conf involved
<Byron> \/home is currently just under 500GB
<Byron> Err, my '/home' is currently just under 500GB
<test34> the more space you have the more space you use
<Byron> Yeah, I've noticed. But it's hard to use it lately since the computer freezes.
<nxnn14> Also, sometimes when I boot into the newest kernel instead of showing an error it simply hangs at the splash screen and it never moves past it
<takamarou> Hi.  I recently (accidentaly) updated to karmic.  I have a second HD that I have routinely mounted with the command 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/data -t ntfs-3g'  After upgrading to karmic I now get the error Failed to write lock '/dev/sdb1' : Resource temporarily unavailable     and two other similar messages.  Any ideas?
<webbb82> so before what i did was just make a xorg.conf file but after doing that and a reboot i couldnt login to my computer it would just dump me out into tty
<Byron> Here's my plan of attack. I'm currently on a LiveCD of 7.10. I want to partition a 25GB portion and set that as '/', then keep the current partition, but remove everything with the exception of /home as I will just copy over the 'byron' folder as the 'root' folder to this current partition.
<Byron> Will that work?
<nxnn14> Anyone have any ideas on how to troubleshoot my problem of karmic not booting after my update today?
<Docteh> and you're going to mount that as /home/byron?
<Byron> Docteh: No, as just /byron
<Docteh> ah, you'll have to edit your user account somehow to reflect the new home direcory
<Byron> What if I just do a fresh install without formatting what will be the future partition of /home/byron?
<Docteh> if you make a file system you can mount it there
<Docteh> either inside the installer or editing /etc/fstab afterwards
<Byron> right now, I just wish I had another 1TB drive to do all of this and then just move everything over.
<Byron> I have 1 HDD that isn't being used because of a bad formatting which I thought was successfully backed up.
<Byron> I'm saving up to get that data restored. Mostly pictures from my trips, but they are found nowhere else.
<test34> Byron, that sounds like a #ubuntu problem
<Byron> Which one?
<test34> Byron, all your problems
<Byron> Yeah, they are, but I'm trying to figure something out for Karmic
<Byron> 6.06-7.04 were great on my desktop. I can't even load their LiveCD on my desktop. I can load 7.10, but USB xfer fails just as if I were on 9.04.
<test34> byron, just backup everything and format everything
<Byron> I'm just hoping that the new release will solve (at least) the constant freezing of my desktop. I can deal with the dropped network and failed USB xfers then.
<Bigshot_> ok i blacklisted some b43 drivers and it is detecting broadcom drivers
<Bigshot_> but from where will it install? from internet or cd?
<SpacePigeon> what tells the system if a folder is the default documents folder or if it is not?
<Byron> test34: I can't backup to anything. USB and Network just drop randomly.
<aprilhare> what do i get if i install grub2? a splash screen?..
<aprilhare> whats the inducement
<test34> Byron, dvd burner?
<Byron> Is there a way that I can determine if my hardware will be supported in Karmic?
<Byron> test34: Not enough DVDs to make a backup of 500GB.
<test34> Byron, get the live cd
<IdleOne> Byron: make 250 Ubuntu One accounts :)
<IdleOne> ermmm no don't do that
<Byron> test34: LiveCD or not, USB fails and the network drops.
<Byron> IdleOne: Not that I can. I have some files that are over 4GB in size
<Byron> I have an account with adrive.com, but that's only 50GB
<test34> Byron, ??? so what if you know your hardware is going to work, you still need to download it
<test34> Byron, order a free dvd and wait 4-6 weeks if you can't d/l it anywhere else
<Byron> test34: I'm in the process of getting the packages. I was on 523 out of 1318 last time.
<SpacePigeon> Can somebody tell me how should I specify a Documents folder in my home? (I want it to recieve the default Home Documents icon)
<DanaG> Byron: hmm, how was that data lost?
<DanaG> If it's just partition-table breakage, testdisk can fix that.  If it's been mkfs.ext3'd over, then that's different. :(
<jschall> flash sound isn't working in firefox, kubuntu rc amd64. how can i fix?
<jschall> also flash isn't working reliably at all in konqueror
<Byron> DanaG: I had data on a 500GB HDD which was shared with XP. I got this new 1TB for Kubuntu alone. I thought I had a successful backup as I saw files in the backup location. I put the old HDD to do a quick format of ext3 to NTFS. Didn't find out the backup files were all zero bytes.
<DanaG> Hmm, quick-format NTFS shouldn't be too horribly destructive.
<jschall> actually wait, flash sound isn't working at all now
<jschall> it was before
<DanaG> Try running TestDisk on the thing.
<Byron> I've taken my drive to one location and they want $1200 USD to restore the data
<DanaG> That is, you put ntfs over ext3?
<Byron> Yes, NTFS over ext3
<DanaG> The other way around would be the bad one.
<DanaG> Ah, then try testdisk on it.
<DanaG> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<DanaG> Run it from a place where you want to copy files to.
<Byron> I think I'm going to buy two 1TB drives. One for the backup and the other for the storage of my video collection. I was using my desktop to keep my movie ISO's so I can load them remotely on my shuttle in my bedroom. My whole DVD collection at the touch of a button.
<jimpop> Jordan_U_, still around?
<jschall> anyone else with flash sound issues?
<Jordan_U_> jimpop: no
<Jordan_U_> jimpop: :)
<Byron> DanaG: Originally, I had an ISO of the drive stored on my 1TB, but that didn't work when I tried to use foremost on it
<DanaG> ah, testdisk works differently -- it tries to fix the filesystem, rather than the individual files.
<Byron> DanaG: Thanks. I will try that tomorrow. Right now, I'm at 942 packages out of 1318. If i can get the last few packages downloaded and then upgrade to Karmic, I can see if maybe I'm just using old technology in my desktop.
<DanaG> Well, I hope it goes well.
<jschall> what's wrong with sound in flash?
<Byron> Me too. For the past few releases, I hope they solve my issues. I'm guessing now it's just my old technology. If that's the case, I'll leave this desktop to my XP which I currently only use for my X-Plane flight simulator and Quicken for online banking.
<jschall> woah, if i run pavucontrol, i can see that there is playback from flash, but it's not getting to the speakers apparently.
<BullHorn> why does linux break so easily
<BullHorn> ._.
<jschall> hmm, my sound is completely screwed
<BullHorn> same
<BullHorn> sudo alsa force-reload makes it work again
<BullHorn> but i didnt do nothing in the first place to break it
<jschall> same
<BullHorn> its good that we agree on this :<
<BullHorn> this has to be some sort of bug,do you have the time to file it?
<jschall> someone else already filed it i think
<jschall> i found it a second ago
<BullHorn> oh, really? umm
<BullHorn> show it to me please
<jschall> i can't find it...
<jschall> it was specific to flash anyway
<BullHorn> oh
<BullHorn> this is definitely not specific to flash here
<jschall> yeah mine isn't specific to flash any more
<BullHorn> everything in lspci and aplay look okay but in the gnome gui for sound setting, it finds no soundcard untill i force-reload it each boot
<jschall> i ran "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" and then restarted and now all my sound is broken, so now i'm going to try removing pulseaudio
<Barridus> i'm noticing an icon in the notify area (by where the wifi signal and battery meter) that looks like a padlock and mousing over it says something like "drop all elevated priviledges".  what does that mean and why did it go away?
<Byron> It's an odd moment, to say the least, when you 'sudo reboot' and the computer freezes as you hit Enter.
<jschall> ok, so my problem with flash was that my pcm volume somehow got turned down to 0 and amarok and other programs apparently ignore the pcm volume
<jschall> but flash didn't
<jschall> so my sound is working perfectly now
<xiambax> ahem, incase yall didnt know. U2 is live on youtube in 20 mins. youtube.com/u2
<xiambax> i know its off topic but its hella neat
<DanaG> That "drop all privileges" thing bugs me too.... no matter which button you click it with, it does the same thing.
<DanaG> Doesn't that violate all sorts of UI guidelines?
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: When you enter your password for anything the authentication will be saved for 15 minutes by default so you don't have to enter it multiple times in a short period, that lock icon allows you to explicitly drop that saved authentication
<DanaG> Still, it should do something different upon right-click!
<Barridus> Jordan_U_, i figured, but good to know for sure since i've never seen that before in previous ubuntus.  thanks for the response
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: It's part of phasing out gksudo and replacing it with policykit
<Barridus> oh really?  kind of a big change right?
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: It requires signifigant changes to applications, but it's happening app by app. So it depends on what you mean by a big change
<Barridus> oh, so gksu and policykit will co-exist for a while then (possibly forever depending on a user's needs)
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: It's been progressing slowly for a while now https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/killall-gksudo
<Barridus> always interesting to get inside perspective on where ubuntu's going
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: Yes, but hopefully soon all of the applications Ubuntu comes with by default will be using policykit
<Barridus> right, and gksu will only be needed for legacy/unsupported things
<chu_> 620 updates :D Have the repos been frozen in preparation for the 29th?
<Barridus> oh wait, Jordan_U_ , that was you that replied to my grub2 timeout post the other day, correct?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&as
<DanaG> gaack
<DanaG> stupid long URL.
<DanaG> Lots of "can't find interfaces if not run as root" there.
<DanaG> And they say "okay, then run it as root".
<DanaG> And now... they've removed the "run as root"!
<ken> hi all, just a little confused over the ext 4 and grub2 upgrade . I have an ext3 system on sda and was going to upgrade sdb to ext4 with 9.10. If I clean install will this install grub2 and boot my sda drive.
<Barridus> yes, it should.  however it's been said that you won't gain all the performance gains of ext4 if upgraded instead of wiped/clean installed (i can't confirm, i just read that somewere)
<Jordan_U_> ken: If you do a clean install to sdb grub2 will be installed and have menu entries for sda, yes
<Jordan_U_> ken: And ( though it's hidden under a small "advanced" button ) there is an option during install for which drive's mbr grub should install to
<Byron> how do I get the netbook version of Karmic?
<Byron> I'm going to do the netbook upgrade to this netbook while awaiting for the desktop to get all of the packages.
<Barridus> Jordan_U_, i tried your grub2 tip you posted in response to my timeout/default issue and nothing changed at all ("echo "set timeout=${GRUB_TIMEOUT}"" etc)  any ideas?
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Barridus> sure, sec
<mersault> holy crap, I finally got my HVM guest converted to PV successfully!
<Barridus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ken> Is it recemended to do a clean install this time vs an upgrade. I took it that if I do an upgrade then ext4 and grub2 will not be used. Is this correct.
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: You might want to figure out why /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't recording success ( or rather removing failure ) to boot
<Jordan_U_> ken: If you upgrade you will not automatically be upgraded to ext4 and grub2, but you can do both yourself without reinstalling
<Barridus> Jordan_U_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/301740/
<Barridus> i think figuring that out is beyond my abilities atm
<grodius> hey where might i find where to change the animated bootsplash
<Barridus> i'm considering going back to grub-legacy for a while and revisit grub2
<ken> thanks Jordan-u, I take it then a hard format  is not required to go to ext4. It is file system software upgrade.
<Jordan_U> Barridus: You might want to figure out why /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't recording success ( or rather removing failure ) to boot
<Barridus> Jordan_U, any idea where to start?  or should i just retreat to grub-legacy
<jschall> xiambax: well its a good thing i got my flash sound working again
<xiambax> this is hella cool
<xiambax> but my system is laggin
<xiambax> i dunno if its just me or all of youtube.
<Lapinux> anyone else have a problem browsing a windows network via "places -->network" ?
<ken> will grub-legacy boot an ext4 system
<kruykaze> in nautilus i can't select a folder by typing the frist letters in it's name . is it working for you guys?
<Barridus> Jordan_U, any idea where to start on figuring out the error/success retention?  or should i just retreat to grub-legacy
<cowbud> ken: only if someone backported support and it doesn't look like it, but in karmic grub2 is standard. The way to get it to boot is to put your /boot dir on a separate ext2/3 partition from what I see
<Barridus> or rather, why even after clearing the error another one is generated next time?  (i think *that* is really what's going on)
<ken> ok, so if grub2 is installed in the mbr of sda, which will be the ext3 system, then all is ok.
<kruykaze> in nautilus i can't select a folder by typing the first letters in it's name . this started with karmic
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: The idea is that every boot grub sets recordfail before loading the kernel, then during boot ( if the os boots sucessfully ) that recordfail is removed
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: The upstart script that removes the recordfail flag is /etc/init.d/grub-common
<billybigrigger> anyone here installed kubuntu-desktop yet in karmic?
<Jordan_U_> Barridus: If your grubenv currently has recordfail in it try running "sudo invoke-rc.d grub-common start" and see if that removes it
<billybigrigger> i installed kde beside gnome, used kdm as my login manager, and now when i log into gnome it uses kde's mouse theme
<cowbud> ken: well if you are using grub2 you should be fine in general..
<Tamagotono_> anyone know how to disable switching desktops with the mousewheel in Kubuntu?
<Tamagotono_> do I know how to kill a conversation or what?...  :)
<jschall> kwin compositing occasionally (not always) switches to "temporarily disabled" when i run diablo 2 with wine. When i exit diablo 2, they don't come back. If i try to manually start them, i get a solid white screen and nothing else. is there a solution to this?
<nxnn14> Hi I was wondering if anyone knew how to go about fixing the error "/scripts/init-top/brltty: 19: grep: not found" when I boot up. If I got back a couple of kernels there is no issue. Further if I wait a long time an error comes up that says /dev/disk/by-uuid/(long id) does not exist. any ideas?
<Tamagotono_> anyone here using kdevelop4?
<darthanubis> anyone notice they are unable to browse the "windows network" in nautilus?
<nxnn14> What is the difference between the kernel labeled 14 and the one labeled 12? Is there good reason to be able to boot in 12 but not 13 or 14?
<darthanubis> nxnn14, really?
<nxnn14> darthanubis: really what?
<nxnn14> darthanubis: my karmic installation was working perfectly for a couple of weeks now. Today I ran an update and now it will not boot using the 14 or 13 kernel, but it will boot and work fairly normally with 12
<darthanubis> you definately want the -14 kernel
<nxnn14> darthanubis: i figured so, any suggestions on how to get it to work/why it wouldnt work after an update?
<Tamagotono_> nxnn14: There are probably some needed packages that didnt get upgraded when you did the last update.  Give it a bit and try updating again, it will likely work properly in 14 again.
<Byron> I can't seem to get past package 1293. Is there a way of seeing what it is?
<nxnn14> tamagotono: interesting. thank you for the help hopefully it work again in 14, at least it works in 12 for now tho. The error that it ultimately gives has to do with grep not found and /dev/disk/by-uuid/(long id) does not exist...does that mean anything to anyone
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Probably means something is wrong with your initramfs, try reinstalling 14 which will regenerate the initramfs
<darthanubis> anyone notice they are unable to browse the "windows network" in nautilus?
<nxnn14> jordan_U: thank you I appreciate the suggestion...is that something I can do in synaptic or is there a command for it
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: You should be able to do it in synaptic
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: ok I tried removing and reinstalling it earlier and it doesnt seem to have made a difference although I could always try again
<darthanubis> maybe we should be using smb4 instead?
<jschall> my pcm mixer setting keeps getting reset to 0 on reboot.
<Byron> I have 21 packages left. 1293 to 1318. Package 1293 has taken up 53% of the current download.
<Byron> Are bigger packages held onto the end? Can I find out what package 1293 is and its actual time/size left for downloading?
<darthanubis> jschall, I just fixed mine. use gnome-alsa to set your levels, then paste this in a terminal "sudo alsactl store" reboot
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: I tried reinstalling and also removing and then installing and it still doesnt boot into 14, thanks for helping though
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Can you try booting once with -14 replacing the root=UUID=uuid-string with root=/dev/sdxx ( where xx is replaced to match your root partition ). If it boots successfully please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux" and make it clear in your bug report description that the root= change was temporary
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: That is, run "ubuntu-bug linux" while booted into -14 if possible
<centaur5> With the terrible problems between the new xorg versions on Jaunty and Karmic and the radeon drivers does Ubuntu update new drivers every month or only every .04 and .10 release?
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: I am not great with this what is it exactly that you want me to do....sorry i am a noob
<cellofellow> what happenned to the old gdmsetup, where I could specify things like the theme, the users that showed in the list, XDMCP, and all the goodies? Now all I can set is the auto login.
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: np. Do you know about linux device names like /dev/sda1 ?
<Jordan_U> cellofellow: Complete rewrite of GDM
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: yes that is actually the name for my root partition
<cellofellow> are all those options gone, or do I now have to muck around in a config file?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Good. When you get to the grub menu you can select an entry for a kernel and press 'e' to edit that entry, you want to specifically change what parameters are passed to the linux kernel.
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: o, cool ya I am there
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Find where it says something like root=UUID=4321b754-1c79-4a3b-9f42-cd4075baaf12 and replace it with root=/dev/sda1
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: so edit the uuid to be /dev/sda1?
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Remove the "UUID=" also
<Byron> The downloads are finally done \o/
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: wow, nice work so it boots now with your changes and seems to be working fairly normally, my fan is going crazy but the computer is working fine
<Byron> But of course, the computer freezes now :(
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Please run "ubuntu-bug linux" so that this bug can possibly be fixed ( it will also give you usefull information for troubleshooting )
<Byron> How do I continue an interrupted upgrade?
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: also boot time was much slower than usual...I didn't ltime it but you get the point
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: in the process of doing that...what exactly is the bug I guess...like what should I title it and put in the summary?
<cellofellow> oh, I see, there is no config utility at all in GDM anymore and the gdmsetup in Ubuntu is Ubuntu-specific. Well, lovely. I suppose the GNOME folks just assume no one actually configures their login screen or something?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Does the directory /dev/disk/by-uuid/ exist right now?
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: yup it does
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Yes it does.
<Byron> I seem to be locked out from accessing a GUI and the TTY is of little help. How can I continue to interrupted upgrade via TTY?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Ok, if you run ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid does it show a UUID string pointing to /dev/sda1 ?
<Byron> s/to/an
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: yes
<Byron> wow. TTY freezes, too. :'(
<virtuald> cellofellow: You'd run gnome-appearance-properties as the gdm user when you're logged out
<virtuald> Heh
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Ok, then name your bug something like "initramfs fails to find root filesystem by UUID since 2.6.31-13-generic"
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: ok, should it be 12 though, because 13 wouldn't boot either just 12
<dm__> What is DesktopCouch?
<traskbryant> I was wondering the same as dm__ :\
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: for some reason it will not send the report and I run ubuntu-bug linux...the progress bar fills u mainly but then it sits and does nothing for a while
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Make sure you mention that to work around it you changed root= to use /dev/sda1 instead of a UUID ( Otherwise they might be confused to see root=/dev/sda1 in the debug information sent by ubuntu-bug )
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: ok I will include that
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Launchpad is down for scheduled maintainance right now, try in an hour or so
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: And please tell me the bug number so I can follow it
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: o, good answer I was worried it was me perfect. Thank you for your help! you are a lifesaver! Definitely i will post it here once it is filed later tonight
<traskbryant> dm__, "This is Desktop Couch, an infrastructure to place a CouchDB on every desktop
<traskbryant> and provide APIs and management tools for applications to store data within
<traskbryant> it and share that data between computers and to the cloud."
<traskbryant> Sorry, didn't know that would past multiple lines >__<
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: np, would you like to make that change permanent untill the bug is fixed?
<dm__> ah cloud stuff
<traskbryant> dm__, yeah. It sounded cool when I saw it update :P
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: would there be any reason not to? in other words does it harm anything, bc i may as well be using 14 if there is not difference in the way that it loads
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: No reason not to temporarily, it's just that device names can change during major upgrades or if you add a new drive / change drive order. UUIDs never change.
<dm__> Anyone else having issues with hibernate and suspend still? 3 days to launch and its still crashing
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: So you should go back to UUIDs when the bug is fixed ( and check every once in a while to see if it has been fixed by booting by UUID )
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: gotcha ya if you could walk me through making it permanent that would be great. I should be able to change it back to uuid if that gets working at some point
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" uncomment "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true" save and run "sudo update-grub"
<nxnn14> Jordan_U:hmmmm that file appears to be empty actually
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Did you upgrade from jaunty or was this a fresh install of Karmic?
<nxnn14> upgraded from jaunty
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Ok, then you aren't using grub2
<heshan> I cannot still see my video drivers is correctly loaded ny 9.10, I did was, upgrade from 9.04, how can I fix video issue on my nx-7300 laptop?
<nxnn14> Jordan_U:  should I/ how do I change that?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: I think there is a way to disable UUIDs in grub legacy but I can't remember how
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: You can upgrade to grub2 but you don't need to
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: is it worthwhile?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: I think so
<virtuald> Grub2 is slower
<darthanubis> 4 ubuntu 9.10 machines can't browse the samba network but a virtual XP and a Windows7 can. The none of the Windows boxes are sharing. All shares are via the ubuntu boxes.
<nxnn14> jordan_U: is that done through synaptic or how do I upgrade?
<bullgard4> When booting I obtain the mesage: "ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes   rom: no  post:no)." What does 'multi-head' mean?
<darthanubis> findsnb sees the shares and they can be connected via ip address. But no browsing via Dolphin or Nautilus
<darthanubis> I wonder if it is my router? But why would my router cause an issue with the linuxes boxes only?
<Jordan_U_> nxnn14: You can upgrade by installing the package "grub2"
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: simple as that? sounds good to me
<darthanubis> gvfs?
<Jordan_U_> nxnn14: One difference that's actually an Ubuntu thing and not a change in grub2 per se, with karmic grub is set to not show any menu by default unless you dual boot, so if you want to see the menu you need to hold down shift during boot
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: ok thank you I appreciate the heads up
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: np
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: sorry to keep bothering but I install grub2 and now when I boot it says error 15 when grub is loadinf
<bullgard4> When booting I obtain the mesage: "ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes   rom: no  post:no)." What does 'multi-head' mean?
<Jordan_U_> nxnn14: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure the correct drive is selected to install grub to the MBR of
<Byron> I'm trying to upgrade to karmic, but these 2 packages are causing an issue of error code (1): libgnomevfs2-common_1%3a2.24.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb libgnome2-common_2.28.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<nxnn14> jordan_U_: how do I get a command prompt to run that in?
 * Jordan_U_ should have realized that
<Jordan_U_> nxnn14: Do you have a LiveCD?
<nxnn14> I have a usb drive that has grml on it from testing something earlier would that work?
<Jordan_U_> nxnn14: Yes
<Shtl>  i want to download the ubuntu Karmic repositories only with deb mirror, how can i do this please????
<Shtl> only Karmic
<hadean> Can someone tell me why i cant make a window taller than 1 monitor?
<hadean> since the karmic update *
<hadean> worked with jaunty
<hadean> twinview powered by the last nv driver
 * xiambax updates nightly
<nxnn14> Jordan_U_: what command do I use within grml
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<DanaG> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, why can't polkit remember stuff?
<alyssum> I am planning to install Karmic on a dedicated partition, I already have Jaunty running on another with Grub Legacy.  I want to know if I should upgrade to Grub2 in Jaunty first before installing Karmic, or let Karmic do everything.  It's quite important that I do not corrupt my MBR because I don't have a CD rom to boot up from (I do installs directly from the HD).  Any advice?
<DanaG> I don't want to have to enter my password every durn time I change governors with cpufreq-applet!
<Jordan_U> alyssum: You don't need to upgrade to grub2 on jaunty first
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: it says unknown filesystem type 'ext 4'
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Shoot, that version of grml doesn't support ext4 yet I guess
<xiambax> wiiiiith or without you!
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: I hate to keep asking questions but what else is easy to load onto a usb to boot live from or what other options to I have. I dont have an optical drive in this computer
<alyssum> jordan_U: ok, does it matter if I have ext4?  i heard grub and ext4 have some problems?  because jaunty is on ext4, my home partition is ext3, and my karmic partition will be ext4 too.
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Don't apologize, I'm the one that got you into this mess :)
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Grub shouldn't have any problems with ext4 as long as you use a recent version ( doesn't need to be grub2, jaunty and karmic's grub legacy support ext4 )
<Jordan_U> alyssum: Floppy drive?
<alyssum> Jordan_U: i assume that msg was for me.  thanks.  well, then i'm going to jump straight in with Karmic...wish me luck!
<alyssum> Jordan_U: no...if this goes bad...my only option will be doing a PXE boot
<xiambax> Karmic is nice. trust me
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Do you have a floppy drive?
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: no, unfortunately not
<xiambax> could you not boot from usb?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: You can put the karmic liveCD onto a usb drive with unetbootin
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: ok ill try that
<xiambax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/usb-creator
<alyssum> xiambax: i think nxnn14 has usb boot...but i don't.
<xiambax> you installin on a netbook or somethin?
<bullgard4> When booting I obtain the mesage: "ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes   rom: no  post:no)." What does 'multi-head' mean?
<alyssum> xiambax: no, just an old laptop.  that's barely limping along.
<xiambax> dead whale down a beach
<xiambax> i get it :D
<xiambax> mac or pc?
<xiambax> if its a mac you could target disk it
<xiambax> what type of laptop is it
<xiambax> maybe you can change the bios to allow boot from usb
<alyssum> xiambax: no, it's pc (toshiba).  technically i can boot from SD disk but no driver support in linux.  i wonder if i can recover grub with it though?
<xiambax> you should be able to boot to SD disk for the duration of the install
<alyssum> xiambax: i did try to look for a bios firmware update before but don't think it's supports usb booting
<xiambax> just make sure you write to internal hd
<alyssum> xiambax: yeah, i'll keep that in mind.
<xiambax> i like macs
<xiambax> you can put them into target disk mode
<xiambax> and connect one mac via firmware cable
<xiambax> and be able to access the disk drive and hard drive from it over firewire
<xiambax> its pretty neat
<Jordan_U> alyssum: You should be able to install GRUB2 to the SD card
<almoxarife> need help with volume applet , sound is configured for alsa as default, volume applet no worky
<alyssum> xiambax: cool.  ok, i'm off to try this.  Jordan_U: thx
<almoxarife> no takers
<almoxarife> not good
<xiambax> and this little piggie went wee wee wee all the way home
<xiambax> jk
<xiambax> remove the applet and re add it
<xiambax> if that doesnt resolve the issue lemme know
<almoxarife> done it, no worky
<xiambax> also check to see if your speakers are on and eliminate all obvious things
<almoxarife> speakers work fine
<Jordan_U> alyssum: Actually, grub would load fine, but I'm not sure how you would install it to the card without linux drivers
<xiambax> run alsa mixer?
<almoxarife> alsa mixer works fine
<almoxarife> I can control the volume fine, just not thru volume applet
<xiambax> have you updated lately?
<almoxarife> yeap, updated
<xiambax> reboot after update?
<almoxarife> multiple reboots
<almoxarife> :)
<xiambax> does it lock up or just not work?
<almoxarife> problem only exists in karmic
<almoxarife> just not work
<xiambax> im reading
<xiambax> some people say they reinstall pulseaudio and it resolves it
<xiambax> do i dunno
<xiambax> s/so
<xiambax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/401294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401294 in gnome-applets "sound applet and notification icon create duplication" [High,Fix released]
<xiambax> thats a duplication thing
<xiambax> but it addresses some other things
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Still there?
<nxnn14> jordan_u:ya
<nxnn14> but not for much longer
<almoxarife> pulse is not uninstalled
<almoxarife> pulse is not started
<localnnuser__> hello guys, could someone help me and paste a default smb.conf?
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: Ok, if you need more help I'll be here tomorrow, and #grub is very helpfull ( but they only support GRUB2 )
<nxnn14> Jordan_U: thank you very much for all of your help I will update you tomorrow with my progress on getting everything working
<Jordan_U> nxnn14: np
<almoxarife> sending file localnnuser__
<xiambax> its a long shot but maybe try deleting a sound related file from .gconf/desktop/gnome/
<xiambax> test with another user to see if its user specific maybe
<xiambax> if it is
<xiambax> then you know for sure pulling a config file will resolve it
<julien> any easy way to enable xdmc ?
<julien> ubuntu thinking of putting  pciehp as a module ?
<vox> this isnt meant to start a flame-war or anything, but does flash actually work/is stable in karmic?
<julien> i have a laptop i always have to recomplite for my pcexpress cards
<julien> recompile*
<lucent> julien: why?
<almoxarife> flash works fine on my toshiba laptop
<julien> pciehp == pciE hotplug
<xiambax> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<julien> it needs a parameter to detect new card in hotswap
<lucent> julien: I reported a similar bug in launchpad
<julien> well it s not really a bug, but a feature
<lucent> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/371434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371434 in linux "PCI ExpressCard hotplug requires pciehp.pciehp_force=1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<julien> and why ubuntu disables xdcmp that s a greatest feauture of X11 ..compared to windows
<julien> i use unix since 1995
<julien> X11 i mean
<julien> they are making it too much windows like
<julien> too many restrictions
<lucent> julien: please comment on the bug if you can
<lucent> ok?
<julien> ok
<almoxarife> anyone else tried the Option 		"AccelMethod" 		"uxa" , did you notice any diff?
<lucent> almoxarife: it's on by default now, no need to specify it - I think?
<lucent> only for Intel
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: UXA is all there is in karmic
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: EXA was killed upstream
<almoxarife> ok, been using it since jaunty
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. anybody know how to connect to a Win2003 server over RDP + SSL ? I can connect to non-ssl RDP machines just fine.
<lucent> SandGorgon: good question to ask rdp implementation authors
<lucent> not here...  I don't think you would find an answer as quickly
<SandGorgon> lucent, sigh... i'm badly stuck bcos of this.
<almoxarife> http://thelazyadmin.com/blogs/thelazyadmin/archive/2007/01/26/Configure-RDP-over-SSL-with-SelfSSL.aspx ????
<SandGorgon> almoxarife, yup that is a WinXP based tutorial
<SandGorgon> i would like to stay on linux
<lucent> julien: I am interested to find the cause of the pcie hotplug inconsistencies
<almoxarife> SandGorgon: I will admit it, I have no idea what you are trying to do, and I pulled a google search, good luck
<lucent> julien: how interested are you?
<julien> well it s not a bug, it s a feature that has to be put by ubuntu as a default
<julien> its the same problem for all laptops
<cowbud> almoxarife: it almost looks like yuo can compile rdesktop with ssl support..
<lucent> julien: it's not right what you are saying
<julien> its like shipping a linux without pcmcia back a days !
<lucent> julien: the hotplug support is determined by a check against the ACPI tables
<lucent> julien: our laptop computers have bad ACPI data
<lucent> so what can we do?
<julien> mm ok
<julien> pullout the guns
<almoxarife> cowbud: SandGorgon is the one with the rdp issues, I would need to know what rdp over ssl was and did, then I might find a use for it
<julien> well enable the option for now,
<lucent> I think more about a test to see if you need the option or not
<julien> i have no time to progm i wok alot ...
<lucent> and put that into some page with a list of affected models
<cowbud> alankila: ah whoops sorry
<julien> well if its on and you dont need it, it wont hurt
<lucent> actually it will cause data loss in a bad case
<SandGorgon> cowbud, what is needed is RDP 5.2 protocol (which uses SSL). dunno if any client on linux supports it.
<julien> so its a quick fix for now
<cowbud> SandGorgon: yeah it doesn't look like it..
<julien> what bothers me most its xdcmp disabled
<julien> it s a shame
<cowbud> SandGorgon: wine?
<almoxarife> xp in a virtualbox on karmic?
<oldude67> well i figured out what was wrong with the 2.5 gig celeron computer, the motherboard is dieing...thats why it was booting so slow.
<alyssum> Jordan_U, xiambax: well, i made it. karmic kubuntu installed with grub2.  funny thing, it said that it detected jaunty, but it's not in the grub2 menu.
<julien> i am stking karmic on my router
<almoxarife> kubuntu worth the install?
<julien> no
<julien> kde is ugly
<julien> (my taste)
<almoxarife> not sexy?
<julien> no
<almoxarife> ic
<oldude67> julien, i run kde and i like it.
<julien> to much shiny stuff that crash
<SandGorgon> cowbud, most prolly use wine .. along with maybe a terminal services client
<almoxarife> but its shinny
<julien> yes u can shine up gnome too
<alyssum> almaoxarife: this is my first time trying kubuntu.  i'm a gnome fan.  it's got a lot of eye candy but also a different philosophy on ui: more is better.
<julien> just put a theme
<cowbud> SandGorgon: yeah that seems like the best option unfortunately
<julien> its more for no technical ppl
<julien> like a windows
<cowbud> SandGorgon: it looks like even rdp5.1 isn't fully supported yet :(
<julien> lieka vista lol
<julien> try gnome with compiz and emerald
<julien> cute and simple
<julien> besides, kde is QT
<julien> and the real QT is not even GPL!
<SandGorgon> cowbud, true.. sigh. this now is my second gripe with enterprise support in linux (along with VB macros in OO)
<almoxarife> emerald?
<julien> yes windows decoration
<almoxarife> too sexy for me, I might like it
<julien> yes with its sranparent stuf... ;)
<julien> trans*
<cowbud> SandGorgon: I hear you, but then again I really don't think it is up to an enterprise edition to support all proprietary protocols. If the spec was available it would already be implemented
<almoxarife> what really would like to do is have a working sound applet
<julien> i hate pulse audio for that
<julien> pure alsa is just fine !
<julien> pulse is a copy of ESD if u remember
<almoxarife> sure, pure alsa with no sound applet
<julien> pure trash
<julien> you can have it :)
<julien> that how it was before
 * lucent gets ready to silence the doomsayer
<heshan> how can add support graphic drivers on my HP nx-7300
<heshan> ?
<heshan> I cannot see its working once I upgrade from 9.4
<julien> lspci and see the card
<heshan> 9.04
<lucent> julien: I regret to inform you that you have been misinformed, and/or too lazy to check your facts. It's annoying to hear you repeat things which are untrue
<julien> yeah yeah ...i just misunformed since the 90's thnx
<julien> i use linux since .9
<lucent> 1) QT is in fact fully GPL or LGPL, I forgot which one, and is dually licensed so you may pay a fee to use it commercially in a proprietary product
<julien> no the full version of QT you have to pay to use
<julien> even just for u
<cowbud> you guys should battle this out in priv chat ;)
<lucent> well it's not a battle
<julien> no ppl need to know
<cowbud> no they don't
<julien> oh so ppl dont need to know,? where the hell are from ?
<julien> microsoft?
<bullgard4> When booting I obtain the mesage: "ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes   rom: no  post:no)." What does 'multi-head' mean?
<lucent> bullgard4: many screens output...  but maybe you only have one connected?
<cowbud> bullgard4: multiple monitors
<bullgard4> lucent, cowbud It is a laptop computer, and it has its own display screen only. So what information does this message  convey?
<cowbud> bullgard4: you also have a vga/dvi out right?
<julien> u must yes
<julien> anyhow its not an error
<julien> just info
<lucent> bullgard4: TV-out is also a "screen output"
<julien> yup
<cowbud> it is simply stating that you have the possibility of multiple displays
<lucent> bullgard4: some display chips are factory designed for multiple outputs but only one is wired
<lucent> yeah
<lucent> it's a chipset thing from the design
<julien> i know its off topic, anyone got fc2 server on linux working?
<julien> ill go on priv.
<vigo> Is Ubuntu 9.10rc the test version now, or is it about finished?
<lucent> haven't heard of another rc
<om26er> fonts in google chrome becomes ugly after a dist-upgrade on RC any1 else facing this??
 * om26er thinks its not related to google chrome
<bullgard4> cowbud: Yes, my IBM Thinpad laptop computer has a VGA output jack.
<om26er> fonts become too light (dim)
<lucent> bullgard4: okay so one screen is LVDS (your LCD) and the other is VGA external
<CountDeMonet> im having poor quality sound issues
<almoxarife> another alsa user
<bullgard4> cowbud, lucent Thank you for explaining.
<vigo> Thank You.
<lucent> CountDeMonet: first I suggest turning your mixer levels to half
<lucent> over 80% most chipsets have distortion
<julien> almoxarife> pulse is on top of alsa anyway :)
<CountDeMonet> lucent: if you mean volume levels they're at about 40
<julien> pulse wont work without drivers (alsa)
<almoxarife> pulse is not running on this machine
<julien> weird ? wht distro/ver is that?
<almoxarife> karmic
<julien> pulse is installed with gnome :)
<julien> show me how to remove it cleanly
<almoxarife> until you strip it
<almoxarife> I can show you how I did it in jaunty, the upgrade to karmic did not break it
<CountDeMonet> lucent: im going to copy the file to the computer, it might just be a stream issue
<lucent> CountDeMonet: there's short sounds in /usr/share/sounds
<lucent> I think
<julien> well just knowing its possible suffice me thnx for the thaught
<CountDeMonet> lucent: i need long sustrained notes. it feels like the sound quality comes in waves
<julien> cool my karmic is up on my router
<lucent> strange description :)
<julien> 30 minutes :)
<almoxarife> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ <- not sure that the results would be the same in karmic
<CountDeMonet> sustained*
<julien> i hope ebox is not shot
<lucent> CountDeMonet: with headphones also? I'm wondering, how do you diagnose that :P
<CountDeMonet> lucent: watching star trek xi, the volume drops out and gets scratchy every other second. ive watched it on other computers, its a perfect copy
<julien> anyone knows a msn client for linux other that amsn that supprts wabcam (other that kopete;) )
<lucent> CountDeMonet: oh, that sounds familiar, like an ALSA dmix plugin issue
<lucent> CountDeMonet: try directing audio to the hw:plug or something like this, I forgot the exact phrase
<topyli> julien, you want an man client that supports a webcam, but you don't want to use any of those that do? :)
<CountDeMonet> lucent: yeh, ill have to investigate it after i copy the file onto the laptop to see if it was a stream issue. im setting up the laptop for my grandma to use :)
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: what player you using?
<julien> lol yes, amsn doens support nautilus drag and drop
<julien> kopete crashes alot
<cowbud> bugs filed I presume?
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: vlc
<lucent> CountDeMonet: :)  and I note that grandmas really like facebook if you teach them that and get all their grandkids signed up
<julien> no i dont do kde :)
<julien> and for amsn its not a bug
<julien> its TK not a gnome apps
<CountDeMonet> lucent: ha! I had every over 30 yo in my family swear to never join fb
<cowbud> julien: im pretty sure drag and drop is a freedesktop standard that anyone can implement
 * lucent tires of julien's lies
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I can boot from SD card..... but the Ubuntu initramfs does not have the drivers to actually complete the boot!
<julien> lucent sucks :)
<julien> bye
<Jordan_U> DanaG: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<almoxarife> I can't kill my facebook account because I can't remember my password, facebook is evil
<DanaG> Doesn
<DanaG> Doesn't help for the livecd.
<lucent> DanaG: heh... I heard an Ubuntu dev on a ticket say that SD card booting is impossible so why acknowledge it
<lucent> was kind of wondering about that - what hardware will actually boot an SD card without an USB reader inbetween?
<Jordan_U> lucent: I've done it with a friends laptop
<DanaG> Some laptops have bootable SDHC controllers.
<DanaG> Also, my SDHC controller defaults to having DMA off.  Ouch.
<DanaG> I had to force it on to get it not-painful.
<om26er> is nvidia vanta driver removed in later kernels
<om26er> i tried ubuntu7.10 and its driver worked fine
<om26er> but in karmic the refreshrate is dead sloww
<almoxarife> is wireless n able to talk to a n router on karmic?
<om26er> lucent: acer aspire one
<lucent> om26er: no kidding, good info
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: Depends on the card, if the driver supports n then yes
<om26er> lucent: you have to add modules to initrd for that
<almoxarife> card?
<CountDeMonet> is there anyway to have karmic automatically reconnect to a wireless network after hibernate?
<om26er> mmc_core mmc_block sdhci sdhci-pci
 * Jordan_U still has the urge to call it "draft n"
<DanaG> Mine needs one more module:
<DanaG> ricoh_mmc
<DanaG> It's a driver with the sole purpose of DISABLING one part of the chip... so you can use the more-standard other part.
<CountDeMonet> for some reason i have to remove the card, and pop it back in, and then manually try to connect to a network in order for the wifi to connect
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: is it a usb wireless?
<om26er> DanaG: why don't they add those in kernel??
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: its a laptop card
<DanaG> I don't need it in-kernel; I just need it in initramfs.
<om26er> DanaG: ya that
<Jordan_U> CountDeMonet: System > Preferences > Network Connections, set the network to connect automatically
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: I made my wireless usb work after I did the ????? can't remember the utility
<om26er> DanaG: people have wrote many tutorials for this and now they should be added
<lucent> I wish there were machine profiles to deal with quirks like that
<lucent> so a user can have a text file (their machine profile) and load it up, and it will configure modules for their machine
<almoxarife> or set to auto :)., I assumed
<om26er> in new kernels do they remove some of the old drivers???
<lucent> very old drivers, yes
<lucent> like 1990's
<om26er> lucent: i had a test machine i installed 7.10 and it was good with its video card but when i installed karmic it had dead refreshrate
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: there's an "auto 'SSID'" in there but no option to auto connect. it just seems like it doesnt turn the wireless card back on after it resumes
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: I think your problem is that the card does not awake from the hibernation
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: bingo, thats what i was thinking
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: exactly
<almoxarife> what is the utility to load inf files?
 * CountDeMonet shudders as he just realized he just said "bingo"
<lucent> om26er: that might be a bug with your monitor
<lucent> om26er: try different monitors
<om26er> lucent: i have a dell lcd and its quite new 2008 and the vanta can be causing problems due to this??
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: my usb wifi and card wifi both had same issue
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: how did you fix it?
<lucent> om26er: try a different monitor, maybe a CRT screen if you can find one
<virtuald> fsck's progress info flickers in usplash
<om26er> lucent: ok thanx i am really gonna try ti
<lucent> om26er: I had a similar issue with a dell computer and dell LCD
<lucent> om26er: there was a workaround fix but I don't remember it, you need to find out if a real CRT monitor works with that
<lucent> if it does then you can decide to find a workaround
<almoxarife> CountDeMonet: I don't remember the name of the utility, but its used ti load the xxxx.inf for the specific card/ubs driver from your windows system, assuming you have one
<om26er> lucent: but also the point again comes 7.10 worked fine
<almoxarife> driver .inf file loader?
<om26er> lucent: fyi that system is 600mhz 512mb 16nvidia vanta. i should have told you this before
<almoxarife> www.linuxquestions.org/​linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_​Guide · Cached page <-- that's it CountDeMonet
<DanaG> hmm, what's the functional difference between pciehp and acpiphp?
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: going to take a look now
<om26er> who here is using a very slow computer and still karmic is working fine. plz give specifications
<CountDeMonet> om26er: define slow
<om26er> processor ram and video ??
 * ror still can't get gstreamer/ffmpeg to work in karmic :(
<om26er> minimal requirements of karmic or even lesser
<CountDeMonet> om26er: you defined what you meant by specifications, not by slow
<CountDeMonet> im on a p4 M 2ghz with 512mb ram
<BonezAU> Hi, has sound recently stopped working for anyone? I have completely lost all audio even though the volume is right up high?
<ror> I'm on similar and karmic runs well for me; runs better than jaunty did
<lucent> BonezAU: "mute" randomly toggled on for me
<ror> BonezAU, run alsamixer and check *all* sliders are up high
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: im going to suspend the system and see if the card is loaded
<om26er> BonezAU: i lost my mic after i changed mic volume
<ror> sometimes master will be high but PCM won't be or similar
<lucent> inverted "mute" behavior, also the volume for Totem misbehaves constantly
<BonezAU> om26er, that fixed it for me, thanks heaps
<BonezAU> om26er, i was using skype earlier and since i changed the output from "Analog Output" to "Analog Headphones" I stopped getting audio. Makes sense really :)
<om26er> BonezAU: i am using built-in mic
<om26er> sound recorder records but empathy don't send my voice. and sound preferences don't show any sound wasves
<CountDeMonet> almoxarife: so yeh its the card not being started
<almoxarife> btw, use the gui version of the utility, much easier CountDeMonet
<DanaG> handy tool: gamix
<DanaG> !info gamix
<ubottu> gamix (source: gamix): Graphical sound mixer for ALSA. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<om26er> is there any official lucid lynx forum??
<almoxarife> gnome-alsamixer 0.9.7 is cleaner than gamix
<om26er> discussion forum for lucid lynx'???
<almoxarife> !info gnome-alsamixer 0.9.7
<ubottu> '0.9.7' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<almoxarife> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 588 kB
<om26er> after 20091028 this channel ubuntu+1 will become channel for Lucid Lynx  ??????
<psychuil> Hi guys, can anyone help me out abit?
<om26er> psychuil: go on
<almoxarife> sure, lots of helpers
<psychuil> Cant' seem to install MonoDevelop.
<psychuil> No idea why.
<psychuil> I click a link which links me to 'apt:monodevelop' but i get an error saying 'could not find package modevelop.something'
<almoxarife> !info MonoDevelop
<ubottu> Package MonoDevelop does not exist in karmic
<psychuil> Trying to get it from here: http://monodevelop.com/Download
<almoxarife> http://packages.debian.org/testing/monodevelop <tried there?
<psychuil> Oh, this isn't a general ubuntu support chan?
<om26er> psychuil: i can install it using apt:monodevelop
<om26er> change you souce server
<dupondje> somebody knows whe 'Fast Search' is not availible here in my Synaptic ? :s
<om26er> dupondje: you have to wait before it indexes
<psychuil> Blah, i'll go back to windows for now, i'm too green for this :\
<mvo> dupondje: if its not shown at all you may check if you have apt-xapian-index installed
<psychuil> And need to write this asap
<om26er> psychuil: sure
<dupondje> wasn't installed :p
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> cleaning up my system, working since 6.10 or so :p
<om26er> dupondje: you never made a clean install since 6.10.
<mvo> dupondje: you can also check if ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop are installed and run apt-get install --fix-policy to see what recommends are missing on your system
<almoxarife> I like my ubuntu broke, gives me a sense order to the universe
<almoxarife> btw, wouldn't re-installing ubuntu-desktop reload everything that one tried to cleanse out of the ole ubuntu?
<almoxarife> like ekiga?
<almoxarife> who uses ekiga?
<DanaG> NTFS-3G really is a pain... it gave the computer a "heart attack".
<DanaG> That is.... it got the system so bogged down, that the hearbeat LED stopped beating for like 15 seconds.
<mvo> almoxarife: depends, if its missing recommends that it has seen before it will not try to reinstall them, for hard depends it will
<almoxarife> better yet, anyone get packet8 8x8 voip fone working on ubuntu?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2e8ec3c7
<almoxarife> mvo: I didn't know that, thnks
<coz_> almoxarife,   actually I personally have no idea about this one
<dupondje> mvo: then I get brasero: Conflicteert met: nautilus-cd-burner maar 2.25.3-0ubuntu3 zal geïnstalleerd worden
<almoxarife> dupondje: you want brasero if you are running karmic
<DanaG> Hah, now I can say that "ntfs-3g sucks so badly, it gave my computer a heart attack."
<dupondje> yea, but brasero is already installed
<dupondje> :s
<almoxarife> then you need to un-install nautilus-cd-burner?
<dupondje> its not installed :p
<almoxarife> some part of it is
<almoxarife> I can't make sense of the dutch
<dupondje> brasero: conflicts with: nau-cd-burner but 2.25.3 will be installed.
<dupondje> :p
<virtuald> DanaG: How do I get a heartbeat LED?
<DanaG> One part is, you have to have some software-controllable LED.
<DanaG> Check in /sys/class/leds/
<virtuald> i don't have that
<virtuald> can't it use the scroll lock led?
<DanaG> I don't know on that one.
<almoxarife> you could try the monitor? huge led aint it?
<virtuald> why do x choose my second output as primary monitor?
<virtuald> i use crt's
<virtuald> they have one led each, but they can only be controlled through sleep states :)
<DanaG> hmm, looks like it's not possible to use the keyboard LEDs as software controlled LEDs.
<DanaG> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0707.0/1485.html
<innomen> Hey guys, AWN manager starts, shows as running in the process list, and even lauches the configuration options on start up, running it via terminal shows no errors, yet there is no bar, in short it does everything but work
<innomen> one post said something about reinstalling compiz, so i did, no effect, i'm installing the restricted video drivers now
<DanaG> http://www.fewt.com/2009/10/i-give-up.html\
<DanaG> wow
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://www.fewt.com/2009/10/i-give-up.html
<DanaG> sorry, got an extra character in there the first time.
<murlidhar> hi all ........how to use zsync ?
<murlidhar> i am on a jaunty and willing to download karmic using zsync
<murlidhar> i have the beta image with myself
<om26er> download the RC simply
<murlidhar> don't wanna download the whole thing and will want to minimize the bandwidth even if it is just by 1 mb
<yofel> murlidhar: do you mean rsync?
<murlidhar> nope zsync
<murlidhar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<murlidhar> see it's zsync not rsync
<CountDeMonet> sweet, sound problems fixed. wifi remains, but thats for tomorrow
<om26er> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<murlidhar> om26er: how about this ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<om26er> murlidhar: great
<murlidhar> i would like to try zsync
<murlidhar> but dont' know how to do that .......willng to learn it
<yofel> murlidhar: read the manpage?
<murlidhar> yofel: : ) sorry i almost forgot about it
<murlidhar> thanks
<Ian_Corne> another option is to
<Ian_Corne> install the beta
<Ian_Corne> and update
<Ian_Corne> think that'll be even better on bandwith
<Ian_Corne> as you'll have to update your RC iso anyways
<murlidhar> hmmm but the bandwidth is not that stable to update online
<jussi01> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<murlidhar> jussi01: i know.....i haven't installed karmic yet
<Ian_Corne> wait for the final release then
<Ian_Corne> that'd be my advise
<Ian_Corne> the RC still gets alot of updates
<murlidhar> Ian_Corne: hmmm
<Ian_Corne> 3 day
<Ian_Corne> s
<om26er> yesterday only 4 updates were available
<om26er> today none came up
<Ian_Corne> i've had like 20 this morning
<murlidhar> hmm
<om26er> crap
<Xisdibik> Would installing Ubuntu 9.10 off a alternative install (and selecting the standard ubuntu desktop) be less harddrive hoggy than doing an install off a live CD boot?
<filgy> Xisdibik: define harddrive hoggy
<Xisdibik> filgy: Using more space than the other :)
<Xisdibik> filgy: im wondering if the live CD install is the exact same as the alternatives install (if you select the standard ubuntu desktop)
<filgy> Xisdibik: a normal install is a normal install regardless how it is installed
<robotti^> hello!
<Xisdibik> I figured as much, just wanted to make sure though
<robotti^> screen brightness adjustment does not work on karmic koala
<robotti^> it works without nvidia driver
<robotti^> on macbook 5,1 :)
<DanaG> sorry about that... stupid Pidgin let me try to start it like 10 times at once, with no launch feedback.
<LSD|Ninja> Is there a way to move the Growl^H^H^H^H^Hnotification box further up the screen slightly?
<DanaG> Yeah, go yell at Canonical.
<robotti^> :)
<DanaG>  I was clicking "start pidgin" in avant-window-navigator, thinking it would pull up the buddy list.  And when it didn't... I clicked it again.  And it gave no feedback that anything was happening.
<robotti^> LSD|Ninja: you are mac user
<LSD|Ninja> robotti^: and?
<om26er> ?
<robotti^> LSD|Ninja: I just noticed when you say about Growl notification :)
<DanaG> Heartbeat LED is very handy for telling when things are dead.   I was moving stuff from ntfs-3g to a truecrypt volume on the same ntfs-3g partition.... and the system essentially had a "heart attack".   That is, it got so far bogged down that the heartbeat LED stopped... for like 10 or so seconds.
<om26er> good
<om26er> is there any lxde based ubuntu cd expected?? i.e Lubuntu???
<om26er> Lubuntu 9.10 ?
<DanaG> For some reason the name "lubuntu" reminds me of some "nsfw" words.
<DanaG> Like, perhaps the shape or sound of the word is the same.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<DanaG> Mon Oct 26 02:15:25 PDT 2009
<om26er> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<om26er1> any word on Ubuntu Moblin Remix
<om26er1> and Lubuntu
<bullgard4> In Ubuntu 8.04.3: '~$ users; detlef detlef detlef detlef detlef'. But in Ubuntu 9.10 on a similar computer: '~$ users; detlef'. What is the reason for the difference?
<shao> hello
<shao> just upraded and a couple of isues
<shao> no sound at all
<shao> gui setings are no saved when i log out
<shao> not*
<shao> and no metacity when i log in
<om26er1> shao: do you have a live cd can you test if sound works from livecd?
<om26er1> shao: if no metacity then what you see an xterminal?
<shao> my sound works in gentoo
<shao> but window decoration
<dupondje> lol it works now, seems like I have TONS of old packages :(
<om26er1> does gnash have hardware acceleration
<shao> om26er1, iguess sound is # 1 issue
<om26er1> shao: how about a clean install
<shao> yeah thats what i thougt
<shao> sad though these upgrades always break for me
<om26er1> some upgrades go smooth and some break
<om26er1> i never got a break
<vvizard> I have a software mirror-raid /dev/md0, set up to mount to /mnt/raid during boot through fstab. This works fine. But I get spammed during boot by messages like "/mnt/raid waiting for /dev/md0". As I said, it works fine, so maybe those messages should be oppressed from the regular boot-messages?
<DanaG> I get the same thing even on my non-raid drive.
<DanaG> It waits for ALL my partitions.
<vvizard> ;)
<DanaG> And fsck progress is silly, too.  It reports each step on a new line.
<DanaG> 0%.  0%.  1%.  1%.   .............  75%.   75%.   75%.   76%.   76%.
<DanaG> You get the point.  Yeah, and it does repeat.
<vvizard> Hehe
<vega-> what's wrong with karmic "lock screen" button in gnome
<vega-> doesn't work anymore
<arj> hello. I have upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 to help test, but software from official sources (skype 2.1 beta and virtualbox) have strange fonts. How do I fix this?
<meta_> Hi all folks
<meta_> I have installed kubuntu koala rc, with ext 4 /
<meta_> and with an encrypted /data
<meta_> this partition will contains my /home too...
<fahadsadah> I just give every user an encrypted folder in their home directory.
<meta_> but the problem is that X isn't wait's for my password assked by dm-decrypt at boot
<meta_> I just see the passwordprompt for a second then x comes up
<meta_> How can i make the password prompt "blocks" until i give a pass?
<joaopinto> meta_, you should search for a bug report, that seems a critical bug, if you can't find it, report it
<meta_> I was found one from 2006 some reboot ago...
<yofel> meta_: bug 445888 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445888 in cryptsetup "Can't enter password for encrypted devices at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445888
<yofel> meta_: or bug 434232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434232 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup prompt is overriden by upstart and xsplash in Karmic" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434232
<meta_> i'm just in stuck with thunderbird which want's libstdc5 that is unavailable in karmic... to get my password... i wanted to log in to this launchpad stuff
<meta_> btw i check it
<yofel> meta_: huh? why would thunderbird want libstdc++5?
<mzz> which thunderbird is this? the packaged one should work fine
<meta_> yes, but i don't use the packaged tb/mozilla cause of my bad experiences...
<mzz> and huh, libstdc++5 really is gone?
<meta_> so this is from mozilla.org one...
<pradeep_> i was trying to install karmic from the iso i wrote to cd, when i selected the fresh install option i was getting the error saying cannot mount /dev/loop0 something like that
<meta_> E: Package libstdc++5 has no installation candidate
<pradeep_> wat's the problem??
<joaopinto> mzz, yes, it's gone
<joaopinto> obsolete
<mzz> I'm a bit surprised the mozilla.org build uses libstdc++.so.5, but "bad experiences" also seems odd
<ArkoldThos> :p
<meta_> this is not the latest version, it's pretty old so i need to downlaod the new one
<meta_> maybe that will work
 * mzz mutters
<meta_> i just don't like the ~25 mb xulrunner stuff and other modifications in mozilla stuffs in ubuntu
<mzz> (don't run old geckos with known security vulnerabilities :( )
<mzz> what?
<pradeep_> help please!!
<meta_> you are true
<mzz> the thunderbird package isn't xulrunnerified
<ArkoldThos> someone here uses dolphin-emu?
<meta_> oh and ther was some mess with the config directory (mozilla.org's one uses .thunderbird where the package ones something like .mozilla-thunderbird)
<mzz> do you have any actual concrete problems with the ubuntu packaged thunderbird? Have bugs been filed on those problems? :)
<meta_> and a lot of little roar's is the reason:)
<meta_> it's become my habit since edgy
<meta_> and i did not checked since that...
<meta_> i just download them and put them in /opt and that's all
<meta_> no xul, no missing xpcom(the main problem was in edgy), no other specializations...
<mzz> "no xul"?
<meta_> runner*
<meta_> but back to the password prompt, thats a bigger problem, this is only my fault/problem/idiotism:)
<meta_> but...
<meta_> ./thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> our package uses ~/.thunderbird only for 3.0 and mozilla-thunderbird for 2.0.x  this is on purpose
<mzz> "no xulrunner?" Neither the mozilla nor the ubuntu build use a separate xulrunner
<meta_> with the latest downloaded mozilla.org's thunderbird
<gnomefreak> meta_: sounds like you downloaded tbird-3 from mozilla
<meta_> yep
<mzz> err, no
<meta_> (because somebody wondered if mozilla.org sill uses libstdc5 iirc)
<mzz> wait, tbird-3 from mozilla uses libstdc++.so.5? That'd be unfortunate.
<gnomefreak> meta_: we can not support 3.0 from upstream and we havent gotten it in Karmic
<mzz> I just checked, thunderbird 2 does use libstdc++.so.5, but I'd expect thunderbird 3 to use a much more recent compiler
<meta_> gnomefreak: oh sry, no, i downloaded 2.00.23 or what
<meta_>     * 2.0.0.23 for Linux i686, English (US) (10.9MB)
<gnomefreak> meta_: tbird 2 and 3 both use Depends: libstdc++6
<yofel> meta_: the 2.0.0.23 ubuntu version works just fine without libstdc++5 and doesn't need xulrunner...
<mzz> exactly
<meta_> okay, then i try it:)
<meta_> no dependencies, awesome!:)
<meta_> wanna say LOL on the conclusions found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/434232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434232 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup prompt is overriden by upstart and xsplash in Karmic" [High,Won't fix]
<heshan> any one know why my graphic drivers in not loaded by Os?
<heshan> it was supporting by 9.04
<heshan> but not the upgrated 9.10
 * gnomefreak wonders how we would know
<yofel> heshan: what's your GPU? 'lspci | grep VGA' in a terminal if you don't know
<cbx33> anyone tried getting bluetooth networking working in Karmic?
<psychuil> I'm back, and my liveusb is broken :\
<psychuil> Instead of loading gnome and all the shiny it only opens a terminal :\
<meta_> can somebody explain me what does "echo 'CRYPTROOT=target=pvcrypt,source=/dev/sda1' > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot" do?
<psychuil> Anyone able to help me?
<meta_> i understand what does it do, but not what it causes...
<heshan> yofel: intel
<heshan> yofel:its a shared
<yofel> heshan: and what's the model number?
<yofel> like: 945GME
<heshan> yofel: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator        950 with up to 224-MB shared system memory
<heshan> yofel: is it still in dev phase?
<heshan> my laptop is HP nx7300
<oldude67> heshan, i have to use the i915 modeset for my 945gz so  you might have to as well.
<meta_> Pray for me, i'm going to reboot...
<heshan>  oldude67: your saying it workd for you?
<meta_> brb
<oldude67> heshan, ya i had to go in add it to the grub, but putting in i915,modeset=0 works
<Trewas> heshan: gma950 is using other driver (poulsbo) than any other intel chip and AFAIK does not work by default on karmic
<Trewas> bug 330906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330906 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "MASTER: GMA-500 lacks driver for 8.10 and 9.10 (poulsbo works only on 8.04 and 9.04)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330906
<oldude67> Trewas, ya i know my way is a hack..but i thought it might help.
<yofel> Trewas: 950 is a poulsbo chip too?
<Trewas> hrm, or am I messing up the numbers...
<Trewas> heshan: ok, probably I messed up the numbers and I was thinking of gma500, 950 should work (or if not, then for some other reason than that bug)
<heshan> oldude67: Thanks I will try it
<heshan> oldude67: my sounds also not working,
<oldude67> heshan, yw and let me know if it works for you...
<oldude67> heshan, what type of sound card is it?
<oldude67> heshan, are you running gnome,kde,or xfce?
<heshan> ADI1981HD High Definition CODEC
<oldude67> and you have checked the sound to make sure nothing is muted?>
<heshan> oldude67: not muted :)
<oldude67> what desktop?
<heshan> oldude67:this is a notebook, nx-7300 HP
<oldude67> heshan, what wm are you using, gnome or ?????
<oldude67> heshan, either way, go into system settings and multimedia, and test the system if it work click prefer.
<Degot> Hi, ALL. I`ve meet problem with Display brightness.. It goes dim on idle even if i disabled it with gconf. (Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop amd64)
<pradeep_> I was trying to install a fresh copy of karmic rc. I got an error saying "could not mount /dev/loop0 ://filesystem/squash.fs something like that
<pradeep_> anyone knows the fix please help
<mzz> heh, ddebs.ubuntu.com seems to be ahead of nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<mzz> pradeep_: I really hope that's not the only message
<pradeep_> mzz: that was the message, i don know whether the cd is not proper i wrote..
<aguitel> are grub2 instaled in karmic rc?
<topyli> aguitel, yes
<pradeep_> mzz: It said something BusyBox... i/o error
<aguitel> topyli, i synaptica is unmarked
<clepto> just curious. should i just do a straight reinstall from 9.04 to 9.10? or should i go with the the update-manager method?
<topyli> aguitel, the package is 'grub-pc'
<topyli> aguitel, as you see from the package description, grub2 is a dummy package
<mzz> clepto: I don't think anyone can really answer that. Both have up- and downsides.
<clepto> people over in the regular ubuntu channel told me to ask here
<mzz> clepto: I wouldn't share a /home between the two (upgrading a /home should work, but I'm not at all sure about downgrading, if only because of the firefox upgrade)
<clepto> mzz: yeah problem is i dont know the ups or downs
<mzz> clepto: so if you do a fresh install and have the space for it you can have both installed in parallel, copy your /home over, and only drop jaunty when you're sure karmic actually works
<clepto> mzz: i know having to reset everything up is a pain
<mzz> clepto: but yeah, if the upgrade *does* work it's more work this way.
<mzz> fresh install is also a good excuse to do a bit of housekeeping (by side-effect mostly) if you know what I mean
<clepto> mzz: do you know if they use better drivers for the alfa 500mw wifi card in 9.10?
<chrism2671> a recent update on my system broke the gdm login system. now when I login the screen goes blank and it re-cycles and comes back to the login screen. does anybody know how to disable the gdm login from the shell?
<aguitel> topyli, ok
<mzz> I did the side-by-side install thing, but that was after the beta release (so fewer guarantees karmic would actually work) and it's relatively easy for me (not a lot of customization in my /home, and I use lvm so creating the extra partitions was pretty trivial)
<mzz> clepto: no
<mzz> chrism2671: ctrl+alt+f1 to a textmode login prompt, log in, "sudo stop gdm"
<chrism2671> mzz: yep i've done that- what i'm looking for is a way to get rid of the login screen to so i can actually get into gdm
<clepto> mzz: ahh thats the wifi i use... and the default drivers in 9.04 suck.
<mzz> chrism2671: or perhaps it's a better habit to do "sudo service gdm stop", since "service" supports both upstart and sysv jobs, iirc.
<pradeep_> mzz: i was dropped into the initramfs prompt when i was trying to install
<mzz> chrism2671: "startx" to start X without gdm
<mzz> pradeep_: my mindreading (and seeing what's on your screen) skills are pretty terrible
 * mzz rephrases
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mzz> clepto: no, I don't know if they use better drivers (not "no, they don't use better drivers")
<pradeep_> mzz: do u know how to write the iso onto a usb and make it bootable
<mzz> pradeep_: there's a walkthrough for that on the wiki iirc, but I haven't done this myself
<clepto> mzz: yeah i got that
<mzz> clepto: just making sure you didn't interpret it the other way
<ActionParsnip> pradeep_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<clepto> mzz: its 5am here and i havnt slept im kinda in ramble mode... i think im going to bed now :D catch ya later man
<mzz> ok!
 * mzz considers rebuilding rxvt-unicode with 256 color support
<mzz> (and without libafterimage support, which I don't care about)
<Degot> Hi, ALL. I`ve meet problem with Display brightness.. It goes dim on idle even if i disabled it with gconf. (Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop amd64)... How can i fix it?
<gartral> alrighty.. it's a minor thing, but the copy of memtest on the beta iso reports my i7 860 as an "i5 860" anyon else seeing this (possibly on the x58/i7 9xx too?)
<amatux> @pradeep_ : there is a nice tool on www.linuxliveusb.com. to avoid boot error for 9.10 rc (karmic)  initrd.lz has to be renamed to initrd.gz on the stick.
<chrism2671> mzz: no luck there- any other ideas about how to bypass the gnome login?
<mzz> chrism2671: I don't understand the question.
<mzz> chrism2671: I'm pretty sure "sudo stop gdm" would stop the login screen. However, I wouldn't be surprised at all if "startx" just dumped you straight back to your shell too
<mzz> chrism2671: that is: I'm not convinced your problem is actually with gdm
<mzz> chrism2671: so what's your current problem?
<bigbrovar>  hi guys
<bigbrovar> anyone experiencing problems printing pdf on ubuntu?
<bigbrovar> tried both okular (kubuntu) and xpp both failed to print. but same pdf printed fine on ubuntu hardy heron here is a i found on a similar issue
<chrism2671> mzz: i don't think the problem is with gdm. the problem is specifically with the gnome login screen. i'm trying to bypass the actual login program, so I drop straight into the gnome GUI.
<chrism2671> mzz: i had it configured to auto-login and then i ran apt-get update and a new login screen appeared that I've never seen before- now I can't get past it, it just comes round in a circle.
<mzz> chrism2671: so does "startx" successfully get you into gnome?
<chrism2671> mzz: sadly not
<mzz> aha
<Milos_SD> Why I can't start Ubuntu 9.10 RC in VirtualBox?
<mzz> chrism2671: usually when people talk about the "login screen" they mean the gdm one (gdm-simple-chooser I think the actual binary is called)
<Milos_SD> it starts, but picture is not pressent :S
<mzz> chrism2671: so exactly what do you get when you use "startx"?
<chrism2671> mzz: yep, i believe that's the one i'm having issues with it
<mzz> chrism2671: if that's the one you're having issues with "startx" would work
 * mzz logs out to confirm that
<chrism2671> mzz: sure thing, will just having another go
<oldude67> Milos_SD, i know there was an issue with it not running right in virtual mode, but figured it was fixed by now.
<chrism2671> mzz: one sec
<Milos_SD> oldude67, Beta was working, but now RC is not :S
<Milos_SD> I'll post a screenshot in a moment
<Milos_SD> here it is
<Milos_SD> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/5876/screenshotdv.png
<oldude67> Milos_SD, ya would figure huh...one of these days i hope soon, the devs will get all there crap together..lets hope its before the release.
<chrism2671> mzz: ok i've managed to get it to start with 'failsafe gnome'
<chrism2671> will try killing gdm and running startx
<mzz> chrism2671: I'm hoping "startx" will also fail, and ~/.xsession-errors will have clues afterwards
<Degot> Hi... I have problem with display brightness, it goes dim on idle  after 10 min =( how can i fix it? (9.10 desktop amd64)
<oldude67> Milos_SD, ya thats pretty screwed up...lol...go figure.
<dogson> Hai, i have problem with ubuntu netbook remix, in netbook-launcher there is no icons for changing themes or enable/disable compiz effects.
<yacc> I'm trying to install 9.10 AMD64 onto an USB stick and it's failing when I try to install GRUB/LILO onto it?
<chrism2671> mzz: startx completely hung the machine- it is completely unresponsive- EXCEPT- I can still access it just fine over SSH
<ActionParsnip> yacc: can you do it manually afterwards?
<chrism2671> mzz: i've left it in its frozen state and connected via ssh
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: then i'd read the last 20 dmesg lines and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ExElNeT> hmm i updated to karmic and now i cant login anymore via ssh... i modified the pam.d/kdm file correctly... any idea?
<patdk-lap> kdm? I have no pam.d/kdm file at all in karmic
<chrism2671> mzz & ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m49a3ade6 (xsession-errors)
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: does ~/.config/metacity   exist?
<ExElNeT> patdk-lap: hmm thats odd
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: you may also want to run: sudo mkdir /var/lib/samba/usershares
<patdk-lap> are you running kubuntu? not normal ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> no pam.d/kdm here either.. :) but i do have a gdm
<patdk-lap> and ssh shouldn't be using pam.d/kdm anyways
<ExElNeT> patdk-lap: yeah both :=) , nope its the login that should use the ssh key
 * Dr_Willis is confused
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: sounds like your system is missing quite a lot
<patdk-lap> kdm/gdm are graphical X logins, ssh won't use them
<chrism2671> ActionParsnip: there isn't- i normally run compiz though
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: sounds like your system expects that wackily named file
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: i'd make it just to humour it
<ExElNeT> patdk-lap: well the goal is to login with your ssh key in your system. a session will get created and you dont have to auth yourself again with your ssh-key, thats what lib pam-ssh is for :=)
<patdk-lap> well, you never said anything about pam-ssh before :)
<maek0> I have just installed some updates in Karmic ... and its asking me what to do about GRUB
<maek0> what option should I pick ??
 * patdk-lap has no pam-ssh :)
<bazhang> maek0, what are the options
<ActionParsnip> maek0: grub will need updating so you can load your new kernel (I'm guessing its installed a new one for you)
<patdk-lap> ExElNeT, you probably didn't want to add it to kdm anyways, but like common-auth and common-session
<maek0> it says "What would you like to do about GRUB ?" and it gives some options
<patdk-lap> maek0, we can't see your screen
<maek0> keep the installed version is the first option
<hipitihop> I'm trying to follow this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175001 to disable usbhid grabbing my remote IR device. Identical device i.e. "Vendor=15c2 ProdID=0043 Rev= 0.02" however despite creating a 10-lirc.rules, usbhid is still listed as driver. Can anyone shed light ?
<bazhang> package maintainer's version an option maek0 ?
<legend2440> maek0: i  choose Maintainers Version
<patdk-lap> did you ever customize /boot/grub/menu.1st?
<ExElNeT> patdk-lap: normally its done by adding @include pam-ssh-auth before common-auth... but thats not working. debug says: debug1: No SSH login-keys directory.
<patdk-lap> I'm assuming no, since you don't know what it is
<maek0> bazhang, yeah .. I have some entrys in there for booting Windows .. will that remove them ??
<kavurt> I need help with restoring my grub2. I installed opensuse after karmic. and now I want to restore karmic's grub2. I have karmic cd.
<chrism2671> mzz & ActionParsnip: here's the .log http://pastebin.com/d4ccac307
<patdk-lap> ExElNeT, heh, finally the error message :)
<patdk-lap> well why doesn't that directory exists? if ssh doesn't have a ~/.ssh with authorized keys it won't work, heh
<bazhang> maek0, as legend2440 said I always choose the newer package maintainer's version
<ExElNeT> patdk-lap: yeah but it exists. ;/
<maek0> so it wont overwrite my boot entrys ??
<patdk-lap> anyone know how to remove drives from the places menu?
<om26er> tell me is Lubuntu coming with 9.10
<om26er> Amaranth: is lubuntu gonna release with 9.10
<bazhang> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<bazhang> om26er, ^^
 * hipitihop goes to bed wishing an answer will come forth by the morning
<om26er> bazhang: no live cd?
<maek0> bazhang, I chose that option and it found my other OS and installed them according to the command line view .. cheers
<bazhang> maek0, nice
<bazhang> om26er, I'll keep looking
<mzz> chrism2671: sorry, lost track of irc. looking at pastebins now
<ExElNeT> patdk-lap: fixed it. you need a login-keys.d dir in .ssh and the shipped pam.d/pam-ssh-auth file was wrong... key_files option seems to be invalid
<patdk-lap> heh
<patdk-lap> I couldn't find any documentation on pam-ssh
<chrism2671> mzz: np thanks
<mzz> chrism2671: reads as if your X server locked up, but it's not providing a lot of clues about why
<patdk-lap> crazy, a rackmountable usb hub
<chrism2671> mzz & ActionParsnip: i agree. as failsafe gnome seems to work properly, i can only assume that it is something to do with full gnome that is causing it o break
<mzz> chrism2671: does dmesg have anything (I doubt it, but worth looking)? Is there anything interesting on the stderr of the X server?
<mzz> chrism2671: most obvious guess would be compiz is involved somehow
<Wazzzaaa> I had my /boot on /dev/sda1. When installing a karmic I forgot to "say" install grub on sda1. I did an update-grub and something else. But sda1 contains the old grub. How do I install a new grub on sda1 ?
<patdk-lap> in 8.04 (8.10 also I think) I had issues with compiz
<patdk-lap> I never tried it in 9.04
<mzz> Wazzzaaa: are you sure you need to?
<patdk-lap> but I just turned it on in 9.10 and it seems tobe working (for me)
<Wazzzaaa> mzz: yes I want to...
<patdk-lap> Wazzzaaa, what partition is active in fdisk? sda1?
<Dr_Willis> why would ou want grub on sda1, and not 'sda' ?
<mzz> Wazzzaaa: also, do you mean installing the first stage of grub into the boot sector of sda1, or do you mean you want to put the extra modules onto that separate /boot partition?
<patdk-lap> Dr_Willis, if he has windows and doesn't want windows to always overwrite grub :)
<mzz> Wazzzaaa: (I am assuming the system currently boots, and am trying to understand what you are actually trying to change)
<Wazzzaaa> Well some1 in #ubuntu gave me a tip. I try that first before going in depth here...
<kavurt> I can't restore grub2. can someone help?
<Dr_Willis> patdk-lap:  id rather trust grub.. then trust windiows to chain load/boot :) but i guess ive been  bitten by windiws toomany times
<mzz> !cannot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cannot
<chrism2671> mzz: yep, dmesg says that dropbox is having a seg fault
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * Dr_Willis likes grub2
<patdk-lap> hmm, I don't believe I have grub2 installed
<mzz> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<St0n3-C0l> Annyone using Karmic and has i810 or D845 board?
<mzz> kavurt: what ubottu just said
<mickster04> hey how do i get grub2 to profile?
<Dr_Willis> 'profile' ?
<mzz> to what?
 * Dr_Willis takes Mug shots of Grub2
<mickster04> i found a forum thread and it saud something about sreadahead but it doesnt seem to be on my system
<Dr_Willis> Turn to your left...
<mzz> mickster04: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  no idea what you are refering to. :)
<mickster04> yeah, in legacy if you added "profile" o the end after "splash" it would profile the boot to make it go faster
<mzz> mickster04: sreadahead is reprofiled automatically when appropriate (trigger-based) afaict
<mickster04> well it hasnt started then
<mzz> mickster04: how are you determining this?
<mickster04> can i manually get it to profile
<mzz> mickster04: also see /etc/cron.monthly/sreadahead
<Dr_Willis> its not been a month. :)
<mzz> Dr_Willis: yes, but guessing from the occasional output during apt-get runs it also triggers that on installing certain packages
<mickster04> well according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283722 i could delete something to force it to reprofile, but i dont have that thing to remove
<heng> I'm trying to debug a suspend issue on my laptop. Can anybody describe to me the signal path that occurs when a suspend signal is issued, and how I might debug it? I'm not getting any kernel log messages which doesn't help.
<Dr_Willis> wow - look at all the /var/log/bootchart stuff i got.. I should remove that..
<ActionParsnip> chrism2671: you could move all ~/.g* folders into a new folder then log in, new gnome config folders will then be created.
<mzz> mickster04: is the sreadahead package actually installed?
<om26er> and download manager for ubuntu that support multi threaded downloading like DAP and IDM
<om26er> any*
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  ive noticed the normal package manager doing that  in some cases.. (or at least it looks like it is) when i am getting updates from different repositories.
<Dr_Willis> but not quite the same I guess as multi-threading.. :)
<mickster04> mzz how do i find out?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen it get the ubuntu updates, and the chromium updates at the same time at least. a few times
<om26er> Dr_Willis: download manager which i can use to download images from cdimae.ubuntu.com at a faster rate
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  not used one of those in years.
<mzz> mickster04: "apt-cache policy sreadahead" is one way
<Dr_Willis> filezilla perhaps.
<mzz> or "dpkg -l sreadahead", I guess
 * Dr_Willis is polite and tries to not hammer the servers.
<mickster04> mzz, its installed
<ActionParsnip> om26er: it can only come down as fast as the connection you pay for from your provider
<Dr_Willis> !info sreadahead
<ubottu> sreadahead (source: sreadahead): Read required files in advance during boot. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-5 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 124 kB
<mzz> mickster04: ok. Does /var/lib/sreadahead/ exist?
<om26er> ActionParsnip: i get 80-90kb/s and my network gives me 200
<om26er> multiget is a multi threaded downlaoder
<om26er> but interface is ekh
<mickster04> mzz, yes but only contains debugfs
<mzz> mickster04: ok. Is there anything fishy about your boot process? Any initramfs (initrd) customizations, etc?
<ActionParsnip> om26er: maybe but if you pay for a 10Mb line, your provider will not give you more than 10Mb connection speed no matter what software you use
<mzz> mickster04: might want to boot with the splash off and check for suspicious messages, etc.
<mickster04> mzz, its the default install...
<om26er> ActionParsnip: if you have a high network ping then these kind of softwares are very useful
<ActionParsnip> om26er: true
<mickster04> it says sumat about vga=788 or something but thats before the splash
<mzz> mickster04: also, did you actually reboot recently?
<mzz> mickster04: (because I'm pretty sure that packfile is deleted automatically if you upgrade certain packages)
<ActionParsnip> om26er: secret is to buy a low contention link rather than some cheap garbage, most don't look at that
<mzz> mickster04: so if you haven't rebooted since the last time you installed or upgraded packages, do so
<mickster04> mzz, yes i have just turned on again, i can reboot tho seeing as i think i did update stuff
<mickster04> bbl
<om26er> some time my wireless stop working and dmesg says link not ready
<mickster04> mzz, you were right
<mickster04> :/
<mickster04> thanks
<chrism2671> mzz: i updated dropbox, doesn't seem to have fixed it. i think i'm going to give up for the time being (and use XP!) and wait for the final release now
<bigbrovar> is it possible to downgrade the version of xserver shipped with karmic to the version in jaunty which allows u to use EXA instead of the UXA which ships with karmic
<chrism2671> mzz: in the past some errors have just appeared and then vanished the next due to subsequent updates
 * mzz doesn't know what dropbox is
<om26er> bigbrovar: what's the problem with UXA. for me its faster than ever
<mzz> bigbrovar: I guess that might live in some ppa somewhere, but it's supposed to be unusual to want to do that
<bigbrovar> because my laptop running karmic is becoming unberable at least on jaunty i could enable EXA greedy mode which helped alot
<om26er> bigbrovar: if you are using jaunty you should ask this in #ubuntu
<bigbrovar> mzz> there is a bug reported on the issue, so am not alone intel X3100 really chobby on karmic
<bigbrovar> om26er> am on karmic. I was wondering if its possible to downgrade to anm Xserver which supports EXA greedy mode (like the version shipped with jaunty)
<tapia> hello
<shadeslayer> tapia: hu
<bazhang> hi
<shadeslayer> *hi
<tapia> am I wrong, or glade-2 has been removed in karmic?
 * shadeslayer gets ubottu to say hi
<shadeslayer> !hi | tapia
<ubottu> tapia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ron273> hi guys, on upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 the update manager crashed. Now I have a mounting error and it won't start
<shadeslayer> ron273: what mounting error?
<ron273> one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<shadeslayer> ron273: can you paste your fstab please?
<ron273> it is the last post of this thread:
<tapia> Is there any way to install glade-2 on karmic?
<ron273> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297318&page=3
<ron273> here it is:
<ron273> One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab/ cannot yet be mounted:
<ron273> (ESC for recoveryshell)
<ron273> swap: waiting for /dev/sda8
<Lazy> tapia: glade-2 should be in karmic
<bazhang> tapia, are you referring to libglade2-0
<tapia> no
<shadeslayer> ron273: ctrl+D in a shell..
<tapia> glade-2
<tapia> the application
<ron273> shadeslayer: Where do I do Control D
<yofel> !info glade-2
<shadeslayer> ron273: in a terminal
<ubottu> glade-2 (source: glade): Dummy upgrade package for glade. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 77 kB, installed size 300 kB
<yofel> tapia: ^^^
<Lazy> oh, it seems to be a dummy package
<tapia> try to install it :-)
<ron273> shadeslayer: I cannot open a terminal
<tapia> it installs glade-3
<shadeslayer> ron273: ok,your update manager crashed,what did you do next?
<ron273> I restarted ubuntu and ended up in Grub.
<Guest96296> does anyone know how to boot using the windows 7 bootloader ? (i didn't and don't want to install grub in front of the windows loader and thus selected to not install a bootloader on setup)
<shadeslayer> btw cloud computing will make it in karmic right? somebody told me it wont :(
<ron273> I started like I normally start and after the spashscreen it showed the error and freezes
 * Dr_Willis has yet to really heard a good definition of what 'cloud' computing even is....
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: you can install grub from the live cd
<Guest96296> shadeslayer, YAY for buzzwords; don't worry, karmic will be fully cloud and web 3.0 with lots of ajax and webapps n shizzle if you want
<Wazzzaaa> I want to re install grub on 9.10. But I cannot boot from that live cd... And even super grub isn't working. any ideas?
<Guest96296> shadeslayer, as i said, i don't want it in my mbr, there must be some other way...
<shadeslayer> ron273: uh,um,dunno what to say
<Wazzzaaa> It hangs on splash screen...
<ron273> Would booting from Live CD help? And do Ctrl-D from there?
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: i dont think so,the windows mbr cant boot linux i think (specially ext4)
<Guest96296> shadeslayer, but an old grub can, which can be chainloaded from windows
<shadeslayer> ron273: you could boot from a live cd and chroot into the system and complete the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> You could put grub on sda4 or whever the linux partition is and some how chain load it i guess..
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: thats more of a grub specific question... idk anything about grub :(
<ron273> shadeslayer: I will try that
<Guest96296> shadeslayer, can you give me full names of the files beginning with vmlinuz and initrd in /boot ?
<ron273> shadeslayer: how do I chroot in the Live CD. Forgive me for beeing a noob
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: just lemme pastebin them
<Dr_Willis> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Wazzzaaa> ron273: sudo reboot
<shadeslayer> ron273: of course not,just hold on a sec
<Wazzzaaa> sorry, i red reboot, in stead of chroot :P
<Guest96296> if i select to not install grub into mbr, will it at least get installed into the partition so i can chainload ?
<drs305> Here's the chroot instructions for installing Grub2 from Live CD   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<patdk-lap> hmm, upgraded to grub2
<Dr_Willis> Phear da Grub2 goodness.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: http://pastebin.com/f4dbf448
<Dr_Willis> i made a usb flash drive that boots .iso files with grub2
<shadeslayer> ron273: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Guest96296> oh man, why does this have to be so complicated, why can't it just nicely add a entry to the windows bootloader >_>
<Wazzzaaa> karmic live cd (RC) hangs during splash screen. any ideas how to get just a root shell ?
<ron273> shadeslayer: thanks for that. I will give it a try.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: Cloud computing+future of os : http://gadgets.ndtv.com/video.aspx?id=109292
<Dr_Willis> Guest96296:  becuse ms dosent want it to.
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  whenever i read about cloud it reminds me of stuff we were doing 20 years ago.. with xdmcp :) but thats not quite the same i guess..
<Guest96296> Dr_Willis, yeah, right...
<Dr_Willis> Guest96296:  you could ask in #windows about how to add things to the windows boot loader/listing i guess..
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with grub2
<Dr_Willis> wubi does add itself to the window boot loader some how.. but ive no idea if it can boot a normal linux install
<shadeslayer> me too
<Guest96296> when i install and deselect the install to mbr, will it get installed to the partition tho ?
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: wubi resides on the windows partition as well..
 * Dr_Willis finds it easier to just keep linux and windows each on theor own hard drives.
<Guest96296> shadeslayer, i don't want that tho -_-
<Wazzzaaa> karmic live cd (RC) hangs during splash screen. any ideas how to get just a root shell ?
<shadeslayer> Wazzzaaa: ctrl+alt+F1
<Wazzzaaa> black screen.. no prompt
<shadeslayer> Wazzzaaa: imho you should md5sum the iso and run a self check on the cd
<Guest96296> shadeslayer, is that 9.10, and what did you originally install and upgrade to ?
<shadeslayer> Wazzzaaa: try F1-F6
<Wazzzaaa> shadeslayer: ok, I'll do a check disk
<Wazzzaaa> already tried all...
<Dr_Willis> Wazzzaaa:  or try the single user/recovery  mode/option   perhaps?
<Wazzzaaa> Dr_Willis: where?
<shadeslayer> Guest96296: ive been on kubuntu from 8.10,then a clean install of 9.04 beta and then 9.10 alpha 4
<Wazzzaaa> is there a line to just get root, no graphics...
<Dr_Willis> Wazzzaaa:  in the intiial grub menus you can edit and apped 'single' or 'recovery' to the end i recall.. also remove the 'splash' option I think
<Dr_Willis> single, or recovery = just the shell
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic (recovery mode)"
<Dr_Willis> linux/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=1e04193e-82d3-4283-989e-5411e0599690 ro single
<Wazzzaaa> true Dr_Willis, but my grub is defect. I need to install a new grub...
<shadeslayer> ron273: the link i gave you about grub,also contains info on how to chroot into the system,just run the commands as is and dont run the commands for restoring grub
<Dr_Willis> Wazzzaaa:  then use a live cd.
<Wazzzaaa> you remember my initial question?
<Dr_Willis> Wazzzaaa:  not a clue.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Wazzzaaa>  < Wazzzaaa> karmic live cd (RC) hangs during splash screen. any ideas how to get just a
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: lol..
<Wazzzaaa>                      root shell ?
<Dr_Willis> Wazzzaaa:  on the cd.. use the 'single' option at the end.. and remove the quiet, and splash options.
<Wazzzaaa> ah thnx!
<Wazzzaaa> ~will try that, now it is checking integrety
<Dr_Willis> if the live cd lets ya change that.. i forget. :)
<Dr_Willis> I use Live usb flash drives. :0
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: same here
<Dr_Willis> I always keep a 'usb flash drive'  on the pc for rescue needs. :)
<Dr_Willis> keep one inside the case, on a little keychain.. just in case.
<ron273> shadeslayer: I did try the first part, only it came back with the error: can't find /dev/sda6/mnt in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<Dr_Willis> ron273:  you did a typo.. its /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Wazzzaaa> Dr_Willis: I used to use supergrub....
<shadeslayer> ron273: ><
<Dr_Willis> Wazzzaaa:  i am making a uber-boot-flash drive with grub2 and various iso files. :) right now it can boot ubuntu, TCL, and 'systemrescue live cd' from iso files.
<ron273> Dr_Willis: you are the man! Thanks
<shadeslayer> ron273: theres a space b/w sda6 and /mnt
<Wazzzaaa> I now can see why it hangs on startup
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: dude pastebin the instructions please :)
<Wazzzaaa> Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<shadeslayer> Wazzzaaa: ah..
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  install grub2.. copy over iso.. edit grub.cfg as needed. :)
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  let me find my list of links
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: whats the line for booting the iso?
<ken_ko> hi all: the frequency control gnome applets works fine in my computer with 9.04
<ken_ko> but it prompts me everytime when I change the profile or frequency??
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/popular/grub2
<ken_ko> any one face the same problem?
<shadeslayer> ken_ko: uh this is a support channel for 9.10
<AceKing> Can somebody help me to find a way to open websites that can only be viewed in IE? I tried installing User Agent Switcher in Firefox, but it didn't help.
<mickster04> yo in FF i can use 2 fingers as a scroll, but i have to use 3 fingers as the scroll click...whats with that?
<shadeslayer> AceKing: hmm.. most sites for ie work in ff as well
<mickster04> AceKing, have u tried wine with IE?
<ken_ko> shadeslayer: oops sorry, i mean it asked for my root password after i'd upgraded to 9.10
 * shadeslayer doesnt go near wine
<Dr_Willis> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB   MultiBoot USB with Grub2 (boot directly from iso files) | panticz.de
<AceKing> mickster04: I have Wine, but where do I get IE?
<shadeslayer> ken_ko: yeah you need to provide it with root priviliges...
<AceKing> shadeslayer: The county site wont open in FF
<mickster04> AceKing, theres sumat called PlayOnLinux which might work for u:P
<ken_ko> s
<shadeslayer> ken_ko: theres a way to do that by reconfiguring the package and selecting to give it root priviliges
<Dr_Willis> AceKing: what sites need IE in this day and age?>
<AceKing> mickster04: Thank you
<Dr_Willis> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: http://www.co.charlotte.fl.us/clrkinfo/clerk_default.htm
<ken_ko> shadeslayer: That's wt i want to say
<ken_ko> i entered the command to reconfigure gnome-applets
<ken_ko> it has no response
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  that site is working here in FF for me.
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: If you notice, the pane on the left side doesn't load
<ron273> shadeslyer: ok I am root now. How do I restart the upgrade process?
<Dr_Willis> So the site has a 'bug'  - not a 'requirement' for IE :)
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: The pane on the left should have a list of options to choose from
<Dr_Willis> try the oprea browser.. or chromium
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: Ok
<Dr_Willis> same bug in Chromoim here..
<Dr_Willis> not got Oprea handy
<shadeslayer> ron273: check your : /etc/apt/sources.list
<AceKing> Dr_Willis: Can I download Opera from the repositories?
<shadeslayer> ron273: just run : nano /etc/apt/sources.list : and see if every line has karmic in the end
<Dr_Willis> no idea
<Wazzzaaa> AceKing: open synaptic and search for opera
<thiebaude> http://www.opera.com/
<thiebaude> they have the .deb for it
<mickster04> AceKing, that site u gave works in FF?
<Wazzzaaa> afaik, you have to add a software source for opera
<ron273> shadeslayer: OK, I found that Alt-F2 and then update-manager -d did the trick as well. It is now downloading the update
<AceKing> Wazzzaaa: Tried that and a bunch of stuff shows up
<shadeslayer> ron273: noo
<shadeslayer> ron273: that upgrade will be installed on the CD
<ron273> shadeslayer: should I cancel?
<shadeslayer> ron273: yes,chrooting means you have the shell of the main machine
<ron273> Ok, I canceled.
<shadeslayer> (which in this case is your PC)
<AceKing> mickster04: The site opens but I can't see the options under "Text Menu" in the left pane
<shadeslayer> ron273: ok,did you see the commands on the grub page link i sent you?
<ron273> shadeslayer: yes I did. I am now root
<shadeslayer> ron273: ok please run : ls -la : to verify that youre in the root shell
<mickster04> well thats true
<ron273> shadeslayer: a whole lot of dir entries, all with root in front of them
<mickster04> AceKing, well when i click on it i get the page as the menu options
<shadeslayer> ron273: there should be something like : boot,etc,dev.... etc
<ron273> shadeslayer: yep. All with root in front of them.
<AceKing> mickster04: Hmm. I tried it on both my PC and my laptop and it doesn't show menu options in the left pane
<ron273> shadeslayer: and in /et/c/apt/sources.list are all lines with karmic instead of jaunty
<mickster04> AceKing, nope but the page become a list of the options
<Armageddon> My bluetooth under KK does not work, any idea ? dmesg lists it but lspci does not...
<shadeslayer> ron273: ok cool,now type : apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> !bluetooth | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Armageddon> let's see
<Armageddon> shadeslayer, shutdown -h restarts the PC, any link for that too ?
<ron273> shadeslayer: after apt-get update a lot of errors about not finding files and failed archive downloads
<shadeslayer> Armageddon: maybe its aliased to it?
<shadeslayer> ron273: can you paste one line?
<patdk-lap> Armageddon, why would bluetooth be listed in lspci? it's usb, not pci
<Amaranth> om26er: That's up to the lubuntu people
<Amaranth> om26er: afaik they are using ubuntu infrastructure for iso releases (so it won't be on releases.ubuntu.com)
<AceKing> mickster04: Did it become a list of options on it's own, or did you set something to make it do that?
<om26er> Amaranth: thank you
<mickster04> no, the page showed all the options that would have been available
<Amaranth> err, they aren't using it
<shadeslayer> Amaranth: yeah itll be under lsusb : Bus 007 Device 005: ID 0a5c:4503 Broadcom Corp.
<om26er> Amaranth: nor at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> om26er: Right
<ron273> shadeslayer: yes, it is in Dutch though: Fout http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com karmic release.gpg Kon 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com' niet vinden
<Amaranth> om26er: I didn't even know there was a "team"
<Amaranth> I think one guy just made an lubuntu-desktop package
<AceKing> mickster04: Damn, I wonder why I can't see it on either computer?
<bazhang> yet there is a lubuntu-desktop package in karmic
<ron273> shadeslayer: it translates as: Error http:/// etc. Could not find nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> bazhang: I just said that
<Buuntu> So I'm having problem with a Karmic upgrade.  I think part of the problem might be that I'm still using the old grub menu (although the install did have some errors, listed here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300719&page=2) with the old kernel.  How do I update the grub menu?
<bazhang> Amaranth, I was repeating an earlier comment
<Armageddon> patdk-lap: build in bluetooth
<shadeslayer> ron273: ok,so some of the files can get updated but others cannot?
<Armageddon> shadeslayer: just installed KK
<Armageddon> didn't alias anything
<patdk-lap> built in bluetooth STILL USES USB
<shadeslayer> Armageddon: just check with : alias
<Armageddon> shadeslayer: nope nothing
<ron273> shadeslayer: i did not execute apt-get  dist-upgrade yet. Should I do that first?
<shadeslayer> Armageddon: bah... no idea then
<Armageddon> patdk-lap: doesn't work either with the link shadeslayer gave
<mickster04> AceKing, ILL SEND U A SCREEN SHOT NOW
<mickster04> oops sor
<Buuntu> anyone?
<mickster04> ry
<patdk-lap> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2145 Broadcom Corp.
<patdk-lap>  my built in bluetooth
<patdk-lap> lspci -v | grep bluetooth
<shadeslayer> ron273: wait,tell me first do the other sources get updated?
<AceKing> mickster04: OK
<patdk-lap> lsusb -v | grep bluetooth
<patdk-lap> I mean
<Armageddon> shadeslayer: nothing here !
<shadeslayer> Armageddon: lemme see the man page
<Armageddon> shadeslayer: dmesg shows it though
<Wazzzaaa> Im now in a root shell and try follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD .     But after "grub-install /dev/sda" I get the error: Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device
<Wazzzaaa> any ideas?
<mickster04> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ron273> shadeslayer: the last line of the command output states: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<shadeslayer> ron273: then please run that command
<shadeslayer> Wazzzaaa: try : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Wazzzaaa> ok...
<mickster04> AceKing,  http://imagebin.org/69198
<bobsapp> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ron273> shadeslayer: It is running now. The first line was however: 'could not resolve host ubuntu', but it is now setting up and upfdating a whole bunch of stuff
<shadeslayer> ron273: ok thats good
<AceKing> mickster04: Did it automatically come up like that or did you do something to make it do that?
<mickster04> AceKing, auto
<ron273> shadeslayer: it is almost finished. It asks me if I should save hardware.conf or not
<shadeslayer> ron273: say yes
<ubuhantu> hi guys. i have a problem with java on karmic. im uploading photos on facebook and java is not working. i have installed java correctly. thank you.
<vbabiy> Hey how can you move groups around in empathy?
<shadeslayer> ubuhantu: did you install : ubuntu-restricted-extras : ?
<ubuhantu> shadeslayer : yes and sun-java6-plugin
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<thiebaude> ubuhantu: sun-java6-jre
<shadeslayer> !java | ubuhantu
<ubottu> ubuhantu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shadeslayer> ron273: done?
<topyli> vbabiy, you can't. they're in alphabetical order
<ron273> shadeslayer: It stil runs but I have the feeling that some things generate an error. I see some socket connection errors running by.
<vbabiy> topyli, is this going to be changed?
<om26er> where can i preorder ubuntu moblin remix
<shadeslayer> ron273: we will have to deal with those later,we need the system fully upgraded first
<topyli> vbabiy, i doubt they plan to make it configurable
<bazhang> om26er, are you referring to shipit
<om26er> bazhang: yes
<shadeslayer> ron273: you are practically running on half a system right now :P
<ubuhantu> shadeslayer : i try several browser from firefox, opera to chrome. its all the same. sun-java6-jre is installed. and i test the JVM on java site, says it is working.
<AceKing> mickster04: I installed PlayOnLinux.. It's pretty cool
<bazhang> om26er, did you check their website, not aware that was an option
<ron273> shadeslayer: yep, and I thought it would be fun upgrading a perfectly food working system :)
<ron273> shadeskayer: food = good
<shadeslayer> ron273: i *always* prefer a clean install or a upgrade cd
<om26er> bazhang: only desktop and server editition
<ron273> shadeskayer: ok it now shows me a screen asking me what to do about /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadeslayer> ron273: install package maintainers version
<ron273> shadeslayer: keep my own version or intall the new one?
<ubuhantu> shadeslayer : is there any way to fix it? i used to have the same problem on jaunty but it's fixed with some update.
<ron273> shadeslayer: Ok, done and stil running.....
<shadeslayer> ubuhantu: hmm... i have no idea
<ubuhantu> shadeslayer : ok thanks.
<ron273> shadeslayer: aha, it says /proc/modules not found. Did I forget to mount a partition?
<shadeslayer> ron273: whut?
<mickster04> AceKing, yeah its quite usefull in some cases
<ubuhantu> anybody else can help me with Java problems?
<shadeslayer> that is out of my league..
<ron273> shadeslayer: it is still running but along the way that error comes along a few times
<Wazzzaaa> ubuhantu: what is the problem>
<shadeslayer> ron273: yeah well have to ignore it as of now :(
<AceKing> mickster04: Thanks for your help!
<shadeslayer> ron273: some of the packages are still missing
<Wazzzaaa> if it's a programming question you better go to #java...
<ron273> shadeslayer: It is done. The scipt ended
<Guest96296> meh, can anyone tell me how to boot ubuntu 9.10 from the windows bootloader ?
<ubuhantu> Wazzzzaaa : i have a problem with java on karmic. im uploading photos on facebook and java is not working. i have installed java correctly.
<shadeslayer> ron273: sudo apt-get update and then dist-upgade
<chazco> Just tried 9.10, seems good (the TCP bug is finally fixed)... except that evtouch still crashes after a few taps. The bug report says this is solved, but the version listed is older than the one in the repos
<Wazzzaaa> ubuhantu: define correctly
<ron273> shadeslayer: are you sure I do not need to mount another partition?
<Guest96296> chazco, what tcp bug ?
<chazco> Since Ubuntu 7.10 certain websites were very, very slow. Could be fixed by changing tcp_window_scaling options introduced in 7.10. Guest96296
<chazco> But it now works without the fixes :)
<ubuhantu> Wazzzaaa : when i click upload more photos, java window doesn't start.
<Guest96296> took quite a while to fix then, chazco >>
<chazco> Guest96296 - Yep...
<chazco> Once i get touchscreen support without crashes i'll finally have a fully supported system :)
<Wazzzaaa> you restart your browser after installing java?
<mickster04> yo in FF i can use 2 fingers as a scroll, but i have to use 3 fingers as the scroll click...whats with that?
<ron273> shadeslayer: did you get my last question?
<ubuhantu> Wazzzaaa : yes, and i try several browser firefox, opera, chrome, it's all the same. :(
<Wazzzaaa> ubuhantu: type about:plugins in FF. do you see something like java ?
<Wazzzaaa> or jre
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> I need acrobar reader for ubuntu 64 bits
<ubuhantu> Wazzzaaa : something like Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_15 ?
<iceroot> EagleScreen: enable the canoncial-repo (partner) and then install acroread (i think it was the canoncial repo)
<Wazzzaaa> yeah, that is what I have
<Guest96296> how do i install grub2 to the partition (partition, NOT disk) and then chainload it from windows ?
<ron273> shadeslayer: are you still there?
 * Dr_Willis wonmders what 'the partition and not disk' means in this case..
<Dr_Willis> it can go to  the MBR of the drive.. (sda) or the  partion itself (sda1)
<Dr_Willis> Imnot sure the normal windows loader can chainload grub.
<Guest96296> Dr_Willis, partition, how do i do that ? installer just let me disable the install to mbr
<EagleScreen> the unique package i see with medibuntu and parther is acroread-fonts
<Guest96296> Dr_Willis, but it can chainload grub4dos which can then hopefully chainload grub2
<Dr_Willis> You have to use the alternative installer cd i think.. or at the very end of the installer there may be some menu item
<ubuhantu> Wazzzaaa : what bout u? no problem in uploading photos?
<Guest96296> ffs, thats some bs
<Wazzzaaa> dunno, never tried it on facebook
<Wazzzaaa> but i can run applets though
<Wazzzaaa> ubuhantu: I cannot come into ubuntu atm, so I cannot help you much thouhg. Maybe in about an hour of so...
<Wazzzaaa> you may pm me
<ubuhantu> Wazzzaaa : ok i will. merci beaucoup..
<ubuhantu> anybody else wiling to help?
<EagleScreen> I need the Adobe reader plugin for Firefox
<Wazzzaaa> ubuhantu: try another java applet and see if it has the same problem...
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking acrobat reader was no longer at the Medibuntu repos...
<nar> j
<Dr_Willis> k l m
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nar> :{
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<nar> www.walla.co.il
<Dr_Willis> http://drop.io/gpiggies
<Dr_Willis> :P
 * Dr_Willis is trying to sell off some of his wifes guinea pigs.. they are taking over the whole house.  :)
<patdk-lap> sell off the wife :)
<nar> }:[
<Dr_Willis> too much of a loss for that..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nar> :P
<Dr_Willis> wow 5 people at the drop.io site
<Dr_Willis> :0
<nar> :P
<nar> :i
<VXxed> Is anyone available that can help me with my laptop fan issue?  I have it fully documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300733
<Halabund> Hi!  I upgraded to the Karmic release candidate from Jaunty.  Now there is a leftover package, adobe-flashplugin, that cannot be removed because of an error.  Is there anything I could do about that?
<Halabund> It says:
<Halabund> "E: adobe-flashplugin: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<thiebaude> Halabund: i had that problem before and i had to install my alternate cd again
<cassj> hi. just installed karmic and having a play with the ubuntuone stuff. Files and notes sync fine, but I can't get my evolution contacts to work. Anyone got this working?
<thiebaude> Halabund: i bet it was trying to update adobe-flashplugin
<x1101_work> hello all
<Halabund> Another strange thing after the update is that if I turn the volume up, there is a constant monotonous noise that wasn't there on Jaunty.
<thiebaude> Halabund: also after that error you get, there was no more flash content
<Halabund> actually flash is working
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<palodequeso> I just installed the lastest Release Candidate of kubuntu karmic, and it seems that when I try to open a CMake project with kdevelop 4, it crashes, anyone else experiencing this?
<joaopinto> I am not a kubuntu user :|
<Dr_Willis> very few people are :)
 * Blues-Man ciao
<oneirosFade> Hey all.  Can't get Gnome to login - just dumps me back at the login screen. :(  Any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> try 'startx' and look for error messages?
<Dr_Willis> try a new user.
<oneirosFade> How can I startx if GDM automatically creates X sessions?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop
<oneirosFade> Ok
<Dr_Willis> or was it sudo service stop gdm
<Dr_Willis> one of those
<oneirosFade> BBiaB
<x1101_work> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> since X works.. it sounds like it might be a gnome config issue
<Dr_Willis> x1101_work:  that does not work with Upstart  and 9.10 any more :)
<x1101_work> Dr_Willis: sory, my bad I just started using 9.10 last night
<Dr_Willis> :0
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> one reason ive been trying to teach everyone to use  the 'service' command
<x1101_work> Dr_Willis: do you know anything about wireless issues after a suspend/resume?
<Dr_Willis> suspend/resume = issues. :)
<Dr_Willis> i never use suspend much
<menzza> Dr_Willis: not always :)
<x1101_work> i have a netbook, i like sus spsuend
<x1101_work> oddly enough hibernate doesnt have the same issues
<x1101_work> so I take that to mean the suspend/resume is still a known issue that is being looked at?
<oneirosFade> Ok, so I stopped GDM, did startx, and the entire system hung.  Made a new user, tried to log in, same problem as my main user.
<Dr_Willis> that indicates its not a gnome user config issue then..
<Dr_Willis> odd..
<Dr_Willis> has this system ever worked?
<oneirosFade> Yeah, it was working fine up until last night when I did updates, trying to fix a Skype problem
<cybersplice> I always tune in to find fun problems.
<h00k> three more days.
<Dr_Willis> then im taking 2 weeks off. :P
<ubox> any news on easy internet connection sharing?
<oneirosFade> I'd be tempted to reinstall the system from go, except the only net connection I have available for the next 6 months is wireless
<ubox> in kde
<Dr_Willis> ICS isent too hard to get goind.. but no idea onany kde specifc front ends to do it
<billybigrigger> anyone here installed kubuntu-desktop yet in karmic?
<billybigrigger> i installed kde beside gnome, used kdm as my login manager, and now when i log into gnome it uses kde's mouse theme
<SchneeSchwarz> billybigrigger: sudo update-alternatives x-cursor-theme will let you switch the theme
<ubox> hmm
<billybigrigger> update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `x-cursor-theme'
<billybigrigger> or did you mean 'x-cursor-theme' as in whatever theme i want i need to enter
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:   ive noticed when using kde + gnome - the 2 can get a little bit overlapped in some areas liek that
<topyli> update-alternatives needs an argument, in this case --config
<oneirosFade> So I'm guessing we collectively have no idea what the underlying problem is?
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, yeah that's no good :P
<SchneeSchwarz> billybigrigger: I forgot "--config", i. e.: sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<billybigrigger> i don't know why every release i ALWAYS give kde a go, and i never last more than 10 minutes...i just need to face the fact that i hate kde :P
<billybigrigger> anyone know what the default theme is set to? core or whiteglass?
<SchneeSchwarz> billybigrigger: DMZ-White
<billybigrigger> awesome thanks SchneeSchwarz
<ubuntistas> volume in karmic is not optimized well
<Pici> Please clarify.
<patdk-lap> works good for me :)
<addisonj> anyone have problems with flash (64bit) after upgrade?
<ubuntistas> well pici when i turn down the volume  it's going on mute before the output goes to zero.
<patdk-lap> probably cause your audio buffer is too large
<ubuntistas> so what does that mean ? ubuntu's effort is to be optimized well in all kind of pcs
<Dr_Willis> or its a quirk in the alsa or pulse setup.  and not ubuntu specific.
<Dr_Willis> I dont notice the same problem here. but i proberly got a different sound card
<ubuntistas> anyway i just wanted to refer my annoyance
<ubuntistas> or bug whatever it is called
<mac_v> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bjsnider> addisonj, just the opposite
<dt3kk> will the RC be upgradable to the final?
<bjsnider> yes, regular updates
<bjsnider> just do the daily updates
<dt3kk> ty
<chazco> How can I solve a system crash that leaves the system totally unresponsive and nothing in the logs?
<h00k> chazco: I'm having the same thing :)
<basix> anybody tried installing Karmic on a MBP 5,5?? Is this installation report accurate? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Karmic
<h00k> chazco: you don't happen to have a Dell XPS M1530 with an nvidia 8600mgt, do you?
<chazco> h00k - Nope... its the evtouch driver, but i can't pin it down any further than that
<h00k> chazco: yeah, I can't even pin it down to driver
<h00k> basix: I would imagine thats pretty accurate
<x1101_work> so I think I missed the answer to this already but is there a built in way to update the beta to RC to final?
<Byron> Hello everyone
<mbeierl> chazco: I've got the same question - but for my 9.04 system.  The OS just hangs hard, no logs, nothing.
<h00k> x1101_work: just do your daily updates
<x1101_work> h00k: thanks, I shall
<h00k> x1101_work: and it'll do its thing
<chazco> mbeierl - Yep, this happens in 9.04 too
<x1101_work> btw, has anyone seen the new method of adding PPA's? its amazing
<chazco> Just the touchscreen issue left before Ubuntu actually supports my system
<ck773> there's a new method?
<Byron> I've got no OS now. I'm stuck in limbo where I can't upgrade to 9.10 or downgrade back to 9.04.
<LogicalDash> Empathy isn't importing my Pidgin buddies. I click Import and it clearly reads the accounts.xml file, it displays all my account names correctly, but then I click Add and they don't show up in the Empathy buddies window.
<chazco> Only tried 9.10 today but aside from that it's going pretty well
<porter1> x1101_work? Which new method?
<Byron> Is there something I can do to revert or force the upgrade?
<h00k> LogicalDash: your 'buddies' are stored server-side, usually, make sure the accounts are 'enabled'
<patdk-lap> LogicalDash, it shouldn't IMPORT them :)
<basix> h00k, how? According to this ubuntuforums post, its not accurate. Here is the google cache link since the original one wont work (http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cache:5ByjpgfVTLgJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1289576+ubuntu+9.10+on+macbookpro+5,5&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)
<LogicalDash> h00k, 'enabled' in Empathy?
<mbeierl> wt...?  I just lost the ability to use my mouse in 9.10 here.  I can move the mouse, and see the pointer moving, but clicks no longer work, I cannot move windows, I cannot change focus...
<x1101_work> you can now just do add-apt-repositroy ppa:x where x is the app/team
<drbobb> hello, my Karmic install is having problems restoring from hibernation. ie. it doesn't. no problem with suspend to ram, hibernation used to work fine in jaunty. Might grub2 be the culprit?
<LogicalDash> because I go to the Empathy accounts window and don't see anything
<h00k> basix: well, I guess its not then.
<patdk-lap> drbobb, not a grub think
<patdk-lap> the kernel/initram handles hibernation
<patdk-lap> grub thing
<drbobb> patdk-lap: any suggestions about what to check?
<porter1> Byron, what's wrong in this 'limbo' you describe?
<LogicalDash> so yeah, Empathy isn't importing my *accounts*
<robin0800> mbeierl: yes i've had that too no idea what causes it though
<mbeierl> anyone else lose mouse functionality?!?
<LogicalDash> never mind buddies
<basix> h00k, is there a definitive way of finding out if ubuntu works on MBP 13 5,5 ?
<mbeierl> robin0800: any idea how to get it back?  Tried restarting compiz, that's not the culprit :(
<h00k> basix: probably  either google or give it a shot, perhaps consider updating the page if you find otherwis
<LogicalDash> I guess I could just transcribe them from the accounts file but I really shouldn't have to.
<patdk-lap> drbobb, make sure it's configured right, /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<basix> h00k, i am planning to purchase a MBP and wont purchase it if Ubuntu wont work...
<drbobb> patdk-lap: in principle you're right, as concerns hibernation, but restoring does take a little cooperation from grub, doesn't it?
<patdk-lap> it should point to your swap *partition*
<Byron> porter1: I can't upgrade because of libgnomevfs2-common_1%3a2.24.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb and libgnome2-common_2.28.0-0ubuntu3_all.deb. "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<patdk-lap> drbobb, NO
<Byron> It always hangs there and I can't proceed with an upgrade. I have no GUI just root shell.
<porter1> Byron, have you checked the logs for any other help regrafing the error?
<robin0800> mbeierl: Hat to do a restart but it's like only once a day thing
<h00k> basix: I have no idea.
<basix> h00k, i've googled a lot and very few posts have actually turned up. The main problem is that I can compile a custom kernel and put in the latest ALSA snapshot to get stuff working but I'd rather avoid it as future updates from Ubuntu might screw up the custom installs...
<Byron> porter1: No, I have not. I tried 'aptitude upgrade' and it seemingly fixed dependencies, but I'm still back to square one with the upgrade.
<h00k> basix: are you going to get a mpb and dual boot it with OSX?
<basix> h00k, yup...
<drbobb> patdk-lap: ok to add one more variable, my swap is on a lvm volume. might that be an issue?
<patdk-lap> drbobb, dunno, but probably
<Byron> porter1: How do I check the log?
<drbobb> it wasn't with jaunty
<patdk-lap> not sure when lvm is mounted, if it's not soon enough, and the kernel doesn't see the swap
<patdk-lap> never done a lvm swap + hibernation
<drbobb> what might have changed?
<h00k> ubuntuforums is down, the server error page looks very windowsy
<porter1> Byron, if you have access to a GUI, you can try looking in System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<Byron> porter1: Nope, no GUI.
<patdk-lap> no idea, I use a random encrypted swap drive, so hibernation won't work for me :)
<patdk-lap> drbobb, what was in that resume file?
<Byron> porter1: I think its worth mentioning. My desktop froze during the upgrade. I rebooted and this is where I am now.
<drbobb> hibernation happens to be a pretty key feature for me
<patdk-lap> I find hibernation takes longer than to just boot
<drbobb> patdk-lap: yes but it restores state
<porter1> Byron, ok, try first `sudo apt-get update` and then `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<patdk-lap> yes, but I have too much ram, hibernation takes WAY TO LONG :)
<Byron> porter1: Done that. Still back to the same error message with the 2 packages.
<drbobb> patdk-lap: if you look at the time needed to restore that state manually you're still saving
<patdk-lap> plus, restoring state with encrypted drives is just evil, you don't want to restore it :)
<drbobb> not talking about a highpowered server of course, just a laptop
<patdk-lap> ya, my laptop, with a quadcore cpu and 8gigs ram :)
<porter1> Byron, logs are stored in /var/log
<tapia> Hi
<Byron> porter1: Ok. Which log am I going for?
<tapia> I can't install glade-2 in karmic
<drbobb> the dir /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/ is empty on my sysem
<tapia> Is it deprecated or something?
<porter1> You might see something more about the error in syslog, or messages
<patdk-lap> drbobb, defently an issue
<h00k> basix: I'd say give it a shot, feel free to update the documentation
<porter1> Byron, user.log might also contain the error.
<drbobb> patdk-lap: if there was ever anything in it, i for sure didn't remove it
<basix> h00k, i dont want to fork for a large wad of cash for a MBP which wont let me run Ubuntu
<basix> s/for/off
<h00k> basix: this is also a good point.
<patdk-lap> drbobb, i ONLY have two things in there
<patdk-lap> resume and mdadm, I can understand why no mdadm
<basix> h00k, so we dont have any MBP users in here? that speaks a lot...
<Byron> porter1: The last few entries show from last night "hp: io/hpmud/pp.c 627: unable to read device-id ret=-1"
<h00k> basix: it looks like it might be a pain, yeah, some steps say they're required after every kernel update
<patdk-lap> drbobb, try making a file called resume in there, with one line: RESUME=/dev/VG0/swap
<porter1> Byron, I'm noy sure if that's related.
<patdk-lap> or whatever your swap is
<h00k> basix: perhaps consider getting an intel laptop and make a hackintosh
<drbobb> patdk-lap: ok I see what the resume file contains on my old install, i haven't nuked it yet
<patdk-lap> then do a 'update-initramfs -u'
<porter1> Byron, you can also try `sudo apt-get -F install` and `dpkg --configure -a`
<basix> h00k, i dont want to run OS X AT ALL!
<porter1> I mean `sudo apt-get -f install`
<basix> h00k, i'm not planning to purchase a MBP for OS X. I just want the hardware
<h00k> basix: oh, you just wanted that hardware
<basix> h00k, yes :)
<drbobb> patdk-lap: it names the swap device by UUID, and i'm still using the same swap device, so i can just copy it over
<patdk-lap> yep
<h00k> basix: well, you can get an intel laptop of considerable power for usually less cost than a mpb
<patdk-lap> just make sure that uuid exists in /dev/disk/by-uuid though
<basix> h00k, i couldn't find a manufacturer who could give good build quality and warranty.. dell sucks
<h00k> basix: consider system76
<drbobb> patdk-lap: thanx for pointing me in the right direction, it may well be my prob. is solved
<basix> h00k, what about the screen. can i get a great mac like screen?
<h00k> basix: http://system76.com/
<h00k> basix: perhaps specifically http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=89
<Byron> porter1: `apt-get -f install` came back with the same error. `dpkg --configure -a` didn't really do anything. I see a list of a few packages, but I can't "scroll up" to see the reason for this list.
<h00k> basix: my next hardware will be from system76
<basix> h00k, 4 cell battery? I'm on a 13" dell with a 9 cell battery...
<h00k> basix: you can get a battery  upgrade
<h00k> basix: Extra 8 Cell Smart Li-ION Battery
<basix> h00k, how good is the hardware and the screen? I hate screens with dead pixels or  washed out screens
<porter1> Byron, could you also try checking dpkg.log?
<Byron> porter1: I just did
<h00k> basix: I haven't used one yet, I have heard good things
<Byron> porter1: I was about to tell you it looks corrupted. I don't have a plain text output. I have weird characters and blocks.
<h00k> basix: I'm sure they have some sort of dead pixel policy, I don't know it, perhaps ask them
<basix> h00k, its gonna cost me $1342. MBP costs about the same :/ Why go for System 76 then?
<porter1> byron, the main dpkg.log, not the gzipped ones?
<nekohayo_> anyone else getting apport wanting to report bugs to launchpad on each sleep resume?
<nekohayo_> and more importantly, launchpad being unable to process the report
<Byron> porter1: As a matter of fact, it's messed up my entire prompt. `cat /var/log/dpkg.log` is what I ran.
<h00k> basix: 1) you know for sure it will work, 2) you're not paying extra for an OS you won't use 3) they are very good to the linux (specifically) Ubuntu community
<porter1> Byron, it's pretty long. You might want to use nano instead
<porter1> if it's borked your terminal, press enter once and then use the command clear
<basix> h00k, but its very costly. i can get the same hardware from dell for a lot less. Specifically $300 less with better GFX card
<h00k> basix: also, they have the sweet ubuntu logo on the back of the monitor :D
<basix> h00k, hehe
<porter1> `nano /var/log/dpkg.log`
<Byron> porter1: Well, nano keeps it clean so that's a plus.
<porter1> :)
<h00k> basix: this is true, i suppose you probably could (from Dell)
<Byron> porter1: How can I tail the last 20 lines to pastebinit?
<basix> h00k, i'm worried about the screen... i cant even find reviews for it. any idea if they will match the price from dell?
<h00k> basix: not sure, you'd have to check from them
<basix> hmm
<h00k> basix: http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=24
<porter1> byron, you can use the lynx browser and then paste it somehow
<porter1> Sorry, someone else might know a netter method?
<drbobb> ok, gonna test hibernation.
<Ian_Corne> tail -n 20 | pastebincommand
<Ian_Corne> ?
<Ian_Corne> tail -n 20 <file> | pastebincommand
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<h00k> consider ^
<Ian_Corne> tail -n 20 <file> | pastebinit
<Ian_Corne> should do what you want to do :p
<porter1> Ian_Corne, thanks :)
<porter1> python to the rescue
<Ian_Corne> python?
<Byron> Ian_Corne: Thanks.
<basix> h00k, how about heat issues with this laptop?
<h00k> basix: no idea, I don't have one, I haven't heard of anything regarding that
<reagleBRKLN> i upgrade to karmic, also switched to using amd64, and one of (but not all) of my java apps won't work. it says java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/reagle/bin/sunrise-0.42j/libswt-pi-gtk-3206.so: /home/reagle/bin/sunrise-0.42j/libswt-pi-gtk-3206.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch)
<reagleBRKLN> any idea how to fix?
<basix> h00k, do you know anybody who has it?
<reagleBRKLN> i have java-common and sun-java6-bin and sun-java6jre installed
<h00k> basix: specifically no, just in passing in some of the rooms, which: I won't remember
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, change java providers
<reagleBRKLN> bjsnider: any recommendation?
<reagleBRKLN> i know very little about java, just use the odd app here and there
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, how did you upgrade from 32 to 64?
<reagleBRKLN> clean install
<basix> h00k, i had considered it but i really want to avoid any manufacturer who uses horrible lcds. i'd rather recompile my kernel every time we had an update but i'd not use a laptop with a shitty lcd ( *hint* dell *hint* )
<h00k> basix: perhaps ##hardware, #ubuntu,
<patdk-lap> heh, the dells I have used have much better lcd's than hp laptops
<h00k> basix: I have a nice LCD on my Dell, it depends on what you get
<basix> patdk-lap, lenovo < hp < dell < apple
<BluesKaj> my elcheapo acer laptop has a great lcd screen , quite surprising really
<patdk-lap> my lenovo lcd is good, never had issue with it
<basix> h00k, my dell had a good lcd until its warranty ran out. After the expiry it developed horrible dead ixels
<basix> patdk-lap, what model do u have?
<patdk-lap> t61
<h00k> I have an XPS M1530 and I like the LCD on it, I think I'm going to upgrade someday and get a system76
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, you installed java after clean installing?
<h00k> plus, I like where my money goes with the,
<h00k> *them
<reagleBRKLN> bjsnider: yea
<Byron> porter1: I don't have network connectivity to even pastebin.
<shadeslayer> h00k: same system here :)
<reagleBRKLN> install sun-java6-jre
<basix> h00k, Is the LCD resting on the keyboard? :O http://system76.com/popup_image.php?pID=76&image=2
<shadeslayer> h00k: whats the make of the LCD? Samsung or LG ?
<h00k> shadeslayer: good question, not sure
<basix> LG is 100x better than samsung screen
<h00k> basix: perhaps there are pads, I don't kknow, ask them
<shadeslayer> basix: true
<h00k> shadeslayer: do you have a problem with Karmic and having intermittend kernel panics?
<porter1> Byron, your network connectivity broke?
<shadeslayer> basix: i have a SEC and its not that crappy
<h00k> *Intermittent
<porter1> Or is internet not available?
<shadeslayer> h00k: nope
<shadeslayer> nope..
<h00k> shadeslayer: I'm having spastic kernel panics and I can't track it down.
<monte48lowes> is anyone else having issues with Acer laptops and CPU fans while running karmic?
<shadeslayer> everything works fine here
<basix> shadeslayer, i ended up with a horrible lcd from lenovo made by samsung. then i got it replaced with a lcd panel which was better but had dead pixel. WTF!
<Buuntu> does an upgrade to Karmic also upgrade the kernel?
<basix> karmic's kernel has been stable for me though
<Byron> porter1: Either that or I never had it.
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, try this. install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, which grabs ia32libs and so forth too
<shadeslayer> basix: lol.... well i had a LG panel and it got these Streaks all over it in 3 monts
<Buuntu> yes?\
<shadeslayer> *months
<reagleBRKLN> bjsnider: i have it
<basix> shadeslayer, they are ****** losers
<h00k> shadeslayer: I've resorted to ssh -X'ing from my netbook, it works fine, just when I start using it it freezes
<reagleBRKLN> and java freemind works, but not the one i reported above
<porter1> Byron, well, you can either try getting the errors copied by hand out, or you could try backing up the contents of your home folder and reinstalling
<shadeslayer> h00k: whats the hardware?
<Byron> porter1: I get a recovery menu, but pressing the down arrow just gives me the finger and loads the root shell.
<h00k> shadeslayer: XPS M1530, 3gb ram, nvidia 8600m GT
<x1101_work> Byron: does it really give you the finger?
<shadeslayer> h00k: exact same config... T8100 i guess?
<x1101_work> Byron: because that souds like a violation of the CoC
<porter1> ASCII middle are all the new rage as error messages nowadays :P
<Byron> x1101_work: Yes. It's high-def ASCII ;)
<h00k> shadeslayer: hang on...I forget
 * basix loves Karmic
<shadeslayer> h00k: how can you? :o
<h00k> :p
<shadeslayer> h00k: i mean its the best notebook ever :P
<porter1> Byron, which packages again did you say error?
<x1101_work> Byron: how do I reproduce this bug again ;)
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, then you might have to manually start the 32 bit apps with the ia32libs java app
<shadeslayer> (leaving out the crappy build...)
<h00k> shadeslayer: except when it kernel panics all the dime, basically rendering it unusable except for headless stuffs.
<shadeslayer> h00k: hmm
<Byron> porter1: libgnome2-common and libgnomevfs2-common
<reagleBRKLN> bjsnider: what is ia32libs java app?
<h00k> shadeslayer: ssh'ing in to see proc
<shadeslayer> h00k: okies
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, which is probably something like /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-javaxxxx
 * shadeslayer doesnt know ssh..
<Byron> x1101_work: I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and during the upgrade of necessary packages, the desktop froze. Haven't been able to do anything since then to upgrade.
<shadeslayer> Byron: try : ctrl+alt+F1
<shadeslayer> h00k: im running out of time!! quick :P
<Byron> shadeslayer: I have no GUI. I'm already in TTY1
<h00k> shadeslayer: hang on, dang University and net login
<shadeslayer> h00k: hehe :)
<shadeslayer> Byron: try : sudo killall gdm (for gnome)
<Byron> shadeslayer: No GUI running.
<porter1> Byron, have you tried removing and then adding libgnome2-common?
<h00k> shadeslayer: T7250
<bjsnider> reagleBRKLN, it's likely /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-sun-java6-bin
<shadeslayer> Byron: ok then check your sources and replace jaunty with karmic,then : apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<reagleBRKLN> bjsnider: no such file on my system
<Byron> porter1: Yes. I was about to try again right now but didn't know if maybe you would have another thing for me to try prior to doing that.
<shadeslayer> h00k: oh,i guess thats the problem... you CPU :)
<shadeslayer> *your
<h00k> shadeslayer: ...I hope not, actually. I should run CPUBURN or something
<patdk-lap> I have always had better luck doing, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<drbobb> yep, restore from hibernation worked fine this time around
<porter1> Byron, well, I've been looking for a related bug...
<ubox> has anyone got an hp with media remote? does it work?
<shadeslayer> h00k: well all our h/w is same except for the cpu
<h00k> shadeslayer: I know my memory is okay, the HD SMART status says its okay
<reagleBRKLN> installing ia32-sun-java6-bin
<reagleBRKLN> bjsnider: worked, thanks a lot!
<aim1159> hello!
<porter1> Byron, it might fix a dependency issue with the package
<aim1159> have anyone faced with the ext3 fs problems on 9.10?
<aim1159> http://nopaste.com/p/aPWwALVM7
<aim1159> sda1, sda3 - ext4, sdb1 - ext3, sdc1 - ext4
<h00k> aim1159: thats a USB device problem, not necessarily ext3
<shadeslayer> aim1159: all of us probably use ext4
<patdk-lap> I'm using ext3, no issues
<ubox> or maybe any ir remote?
<Byron> porter1: They have been removed. Should I `apt-get install` them or try to upgrade?
<patdk-lap> dunno when I will ugprade to ext4
<reagleBRKLN> ah... got another ELF error, let me see...
<h00k> aim1159: notice the I/O error, it could be a hardware problem.
<porter1> Well, are you still connected to the internet?
<ron273> shadeslayer: I finally got the system to boot into Karmic. Update process completed succesfukly. Only had to fix menu.lst to reflect proper drives. Thanks for your help
<Byron> porter1: Let's find out.
<porter1> :P
<shadeslayer> ron273: yeah i was wondering :)
<shadeslayer> ron273: power outage killed my modem
<Byron> porter1: Nope.
<ron273> that's allright. I completed the task and consider myself a Ubuntu-ninja from now on, thanks to you! :)
<bjsnider> aim1159, looks like a bad drive to me
<porter1> Hm. Then try to install them normally using apt-get
<shadeslayer> ron273: lol.... everyones a ninja here,they just need to discover their power :)
<Byron> porter1: How if I have no internet?
<porter1> Byron, the packages should still be cached locally if they were tecently installed
<aim1159> the problem is that I have two other drives with exactly the same problem. badblocks and mhdd see nothing
<porter1> if not, you'll know :)
<Byron> porter1: I deleted them just moments ago
<bjsnider> aim1159, two other physical drives?
<porter1> Byron, but they're still sroed in apt-cache of whatever it's called
<porter1> regardless of whether you uninstall them
<Byron> porter1: I deleted them from /var/cache/apt/archives
<porter1> :o
<aim1159> bjsnider: yes. one small 2.5 and yet another one 5.25
<aim1159> all have ext3. don't think that they become broken at one same time
<bjsnider> aim1159, did this happen when you installed or upgraded karmic?
<aim1159> more over: they phisically placed in different locations - 2 at work and one here
<porter1> Byron, at this point, I'd recommend you backup and reinstall, or you can try to bring the packages over manually using a flash drive. Unless someone here can help?
<h00k> aim1159: I've had similar problems, they were bad drives, the I/O error is usually indicative
<darthanubis> forums are down, and smbtree returns nothing
<aim1159> this happen when i did  fresh karmic install a week ago (all updates for today installed)
<darthanubis> however my shares are working and seen by all PC
<aim1159> h00k: i know - that's why I did mhdd test first, before asking here
<bjsnider> aim1159, maybe your installation media had errors
<Byron> porter1: How about this: I want to partition the drive from 1TB to have a 25GB for '/' where I can do a fresh install of 9.04 and then leave the current partition as /home without formatting. Do you think that will work?
<bjsnider> Byron, the 25gb has to be at the start of the drive
<Byron> :(
 * patdk-lap is still annoying and uses a <500meg boot drive, just incase
<bjsnider> i think it's a grub2 issue
<porter1> Byron, it might be pretty difficult. Is your current /home in a separate partition?
<h00k> bjsnider: no it doesn't have to be at the start
<Byron> porter1: Nope. I have it all on a single drive
<bjsnider> h00k, i thought someone said last night that grub2 needs the boot partition to be at the start
<aim1159> bjsnider: and how could it lead to disk errors?
<h00k> bjsnider: oh, grub2 has to be on the mbr, i thought you were talking about /
<bjsnider> aim1159, if the kernel you installed was damaged then there would be various problems
<bjsnider> h00k, i was
<Byron> I'm tempted to go out and get a new 1TB and then just xfer my /home from the current drive, then just use the current drive (after a successful backup) for storage.
<bjsnider> i thought someone said last night that grub2 wants / to be at the start of the drive right next to the mbr
<mbeierl> anyone here use pam group?
<h00k> bjsnider: I could be wrong
<h00k> bjsnider: I'm not very familiar with grub2 yet
<bjsnider> h00k, so could i
<bjsnider> there might be an open bug for it
<Byron> bjsnider: I didn't think it had to be at the start of the drive. What errors would arise?
<darthanubis> smbtree returns nothing, but my shares are working and seen for now by all machines linux and windows. Windows sees the shares all the time, linux sometimes cannot browse the shares via nautilus or dolphin. Yet, findsmb and browsing using smb//ipadress always work?
<darthanubis> I believe once the windows machines are down. nautilus and dolphin work fine. The minute a windows machine is on the network, they break. I wonder if the windows machines and linux boxes are fighting to see who the master browser actually is?
<aim1159> bjsnider: i've said - installed updates. this mean the kernel updates too. this is a new kernel and new modules. not from the media.
<aim1159> it's not a problem with main hdd with os - it's a problem with external ext3 drives
<bjsnider> h00k, i guess there's no root requirement for grub2, at least i can't find a bug
<Byron> I think I'm going to buy a 1TB drive right now and start over, then transfer thing over. Is there a way for me to obtain a list of my installed packages?
<bullhorn> so.. are sound issues common with 9.10?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, i suggest you try openssh , it uses sftp and works well between linux machines as long as you have their IPs listed in /etc/hosts
<kindofabuzz> getting odd cpu spikes (%100) at times for several minutes with nothing open
<darthanubis> BluesKaj, I did mention I have a mixed network of Windows machines. Otherwise why use samba at all.
<bullhorn> i just checked the update manager, since yesterday there is a new pulseaudio updates
<EagleScreen> Byron: it may be in any Synaptic option
<yofel> Byron: try 'dpkg --get-selections | grep install'
<bullhorn> perhaps my sound issue is known? out of the blue for no reason, the sound was gone
<timber> i'm having a problem with the screenshot program...no file is saved in the folder that i choose
<Byron> yofel: Thanks!
<Barridus> is it possible to go back to grub1 (grub-legacy?) if i'm running ext4?  and if it is, is it an easy thing to accomplish?
<timber> all files are saved on the desktop
<Cyberkilla> \quit
<EagleScreen> Barridus: I think yes
<kindofabuzz> hmm the high cpu was from a pic i had in print que to an offline printer... known bug?
 * Blues-Man thinking : Maven on a Celeron = Suicide
<bjsnider> gnome-shell does not have immediate access to the preferences/administration menus
<erry> Hi..
<erry> i have this: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB 2.0 Camera
<erry> and it no longer works in ubuntu 9.10
<erry> :3
<_akahige_> I'm trying to sort out an audio control issue... the toolbar volume control button will control the output volume to my headphones, but not to my speakers. don't know if this is a bug, or some kind of setting I missed
<astrojp> I wonder why my menu icons have disappeared after updating to 9.10? Like, when I right click on my Desktop to display my menu there's no icon beside the text, though some of Gnomes icons show up in other places.
<aim1159> finally it looks like usb issue...
<IndyGunFreak> astrojp, there was a setting for that, and i can't remember where it was
<_bt> _akahige_: right click the volume button, hit sound preferences. select the output tab and then change "connector" at the bottom to reflect which output you want to control.
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, samba can be used alongside ssh , that's how I connect to our windows machines , but I use ssh to connect between our linux machines , because it's more stable.
<hsarci> what is the name of the package that has the fast user switch applet?
<IndyGunFreak> astrojp, system/pref/appearances... then "Interface Tab"... then check "Show Icons in Menus"
<erry> hai
<ubuhantu> hello.. java applets are freezing on karmic, how can i fix it? thanks :)
<mbeierl> anyone with advice on nvidia twinview and laptops?  I'd like to be able to easily switch between having both monitors enabled and just the laptop.  I used to do this through hand-crafted meta-modes in xorg, and then toggle with xrandr -s, but I'm wondering if there is a better way.  Since upgrading to Karmic, the meta mode handling is a little ... wonky.
<hsarci> does anyone have any idea why rythmbox would open on boot eventhough i tell it not to?
<patdk-lap> you didn't threaten it?
<mzz> hsarci: wild guess: some plugged in storage device is detected as a media player
<mbeierl> hsarci: it might be set to auto open when music media is detected?
<erry> HELLO
<_akahige_> _bt: thanks. one more question: if the device being controlled is the headset, there is much more of a volume range than if the headset is being used while the speakers are the selected output device. is that normal? and is there a more convenient way to switch between the two?
<erry> i have this: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB 2.0 Camera
<mzz> hsarci: perhaps make sure nothing in system -> preferences -> file management -> media is set up to open rhythmbox without asking
<erry> and it no longer works
<_bt> sorry i am unsure
<Etu> geh... sitll having a bug with qtruby
<IndyGunFreak> astrojp, did you figure it out?
<_akahige_> _bt: no worries. you were a big help. I'll do some diggin
<Etu> http://pastebin.com/m41b2bc82 <--- The code I try to run is avibale here: http://cuby.m68k.se/
<mbeierl> any nvidia and twinview users here?
<Buuntu> can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300719
<IndyGunFreak> mbeierl, i use twinview and nvidia.
<IndyGunFreak> the xorg problem?
<IndyGunFreak> mbeierl, whats the prob w/ twinview/
<IndyGunFreak> mbeierl, whats wrong w/ twinview?
<IndyGunFreak> eh, screw it...lol
<aim1159> what does nominate for release launchpad bugtracker subsytem button do?
<xorred> diskcheck is broken in 9.10 rc!
<xorred> I rebooted my sistem once, and now its hanging on 0% checking all the time
<mbeierl> IndyGunFreak: sorry - testing different configs.  My problem with twinview is that the primary log in screen shows on the external monitor - have a laptop here
<xorred> blinking at 0%
<mbeierl> IndyGunFreak: and I want to be able to use xrandr to switch between having external monitor on and off.  I just can't get a config that works nicely
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well i'm not that familiar w/ it, i just set up my dual screens and everything works... isn't that a option there to make on of the displays "primary"? (I'm on my laptop right now, ,my PC is the dual screen)
<bjsnider> does esata not work?
<jwfoxjr> has anyone here been experience epic failures with systems that have an ATI SB600 USB controller in them?
<mbeierl> IndyGunFreak: yes, but the gdm login screen appears to ignore it :(
<jwfoxjr> I've been having hit and miss problems with devices not showing up or timing out while in use.
<IndyGunFreak> mbeierl, hmm, no logical explanation there, it always shows up on my left hand monitor no problem.
<alexis_> hi! i cannot use my dvb usb card now with the 2.6.31* kernel compiled in karmic. (artec t1 with dvb-usb-dibusb-an2235-01.fw firware worked very well in hardy )
<alexis_> how can i do to enable  DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY in the kernel
<cbsd> i have seen some ss about ubuntu 9.10 beta release, on every ss has a dockbar so, i was wondering is that dockbar included on ubuntu 9.10 or the user has to installed?
<leaf-sheep> cbsd: What dockbar? Show the SS.
<coz_> cbsd,   hey guy...if you mean  cairo dock or awn  no it is not by default
<cbsd> ok thanks coz_
<coz_> cbsd,  do you have a link to any of the screenshots?  I can tell you which it is
<coz_> cbsd,  you do have a choice   cairo dock...awn..kiba dock  or gnome-do docky  and they are in the order of complexity and configuration
<coz_> cbsd,  although daniel is not back so kiba dock should be picking up real soon :)
<cbsd> mmm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgWE6Svpag
<coz_> cbsd,  rather daniel "IS back :)
<cbsd> on that video u can see the dock
<cbsd> xD
<coz_> cbsd,  hold on let me look
<cbsd> i dont remember the links where i saw the ss
<cbsd> ok :)
<coz_> cbsd,   I dont see him usin git so it actually could be any of them but not gnome-do docky... if you are wanting a highly configurable dock I suggest  cairo dock if you have an nvidia card  if not then go with awn
<coz_> cbsd,  although cairo dock will work without opengl on any card
<cbsd> nice :), thanks for the info coz_ :)
<coz_> cbsd,  no problem if you want cairo dock you can meet me in #cairo-dock channel :)
<mbeierl> ok, so given the least painful config - for a laptop that I want to be able to easily switch between two and one displays, I have to have it configured to use laptop display only as its first meta-mode, with laptop and external as second meta mode.  This allows the login screen to show on the laptop so if there is no external monitor I can still see to log in.
<coz_> mbeierl,  sounds right :)
<mbeierl> only problem is that the GDM display will pan through the full 3120x1050 on the laptop until I log in and toggle the display a few times
<coz_> ooo
<mbeierl> ya.
<mbeierl> seems the new GDM is really not twinview friendly at all.
<patdk-lap> heh? gdm load up with both of my monitors mirrored no issue
<coz_> mbeierl,   I am not up to speed on this new  gdm  thing  and my nvidia card has blown up and I am using a lower end card right now.... I am not real keen on the gdm revision that comes with karmic   but that is due to Ghome developers
<mbeierl> patdk-lap: but... laptop or desktop?  I need to be able to toggle between external being present and not - I'm on laptop
<patdk-lap> mbeierl, laptop
<coz_> mbeierl,  which nvidia driver are you running?
<patdk-lap> I'm not using nvidia though
<mbeierl> stock from repos: 185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<mbeierl> coz_: ^
<coz_> mbeierl,  that should be fine....
<coz_> mbeierl, well you could try asking in the #gnome channel ...although I cant guarantee a quck response there
<jwfoxjr> is anyone having issues with ati sb600 usb controllers running only in 1.1 mode or completely timing out?  Thanks.
<Pici> mbeierl: gnome's irc channels are on irc.gimp.net iirc
<Barridus> neat, an absolutely terrible bug was apparently fixed today.  i can plug my netbook into a wired router without absolutely destroying the latency for everyone else
<mbeierl> coz_: thanks...  they'll talk about karmic there too?  Or d'ya think I'll get a "ask on #ubuntu+1" there?
<Etu> I still having my bug with qtruby. I was here a week ago and it haven't been fixed., http://pastebin.com/m41b2bc82 <--- The code I try to run is avibale here: http://cuby.m68k.se/
<coz_> mbeierl,  well this isnt really a karmic issue  it is a gnome issue  so they should  be able to deal with any questions about gdm
<coz_> mbeierl,  but again  I cant guarantee their response
<mbeierl> coz_: k.  thanks
<coz_>       mbeierl  no problem :)
<Barridus> i've typically asked gnome questions here in beta 'buntu's
<Barridus> after all, gdm is officially supported package
<coz_> Barridus,  that makes sense  although the new gdm is somewhat of a pain
<h00k> but it looks so god!
<h00k> *good rather.
<coz_> h00k,  but you now cannot theme it properly :(
<h00k> this is true
<h00k> also somewhat puzzling
<mbeierl> h00k: Oddly, I preferred the 9.04 one.  It looked more "polished" with the 3d circle at the bottom...
<G_A_C> yup, 9.04's GDM theme was far nicer :(
<mbeierl> anyone notice that the bongos sound a little early now?  They go off for me about 2 seconds before the username sign in is shown
<mzz> mbeierl: I think that happens here too
<coz_> mbeierl,  yes they do
<h00k> It did look pretty good, but I like the icons at the bottom of the new one, also the white logo
<coz_> mbeierl,  this new boot sequence is probably the worst  since ubuntu 4.10
<mbeierl> agreed.
<mbeierl> the plain circle on boot is really ... well, plain
<h00k> its simple, elegant, yet demanding of your attention
<coz_> mbeierl,  it is indeed although in grub2 you could disable "quiet splash"   and see the run through in text
<h00k> simplicity isn't always a bad thing
<coz_> below the symbol
<coz_> h00k,  nope it isnt but plain white on muddy background .?
<h00k> coz_: its not muddy, its black
<mzz> I think one of you is talking about usplash and the other about xsplash?
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  I cannot edit files in the RC of Xubu.  I have a file in my home and can "less" it to a terminal, but when I issue "vi" on the file, it comes up as a new file
<coz_> h00k,  mm  ok
<Pres-Gas> I have my home directory encrypted with ecryptfs
<coz_> mzz,  yes  I think you are correct  :)
<h00k> ...er, yeah. Probably.
<h00k> usplash is what I was referring to
<coz_> both are still  out of place
<mzz> Pres-Gas: /w 51
<mzz> err
<mzz> Pres-Gas: so is that just vi?
<Pres-Gas> Nope, mzz, with nano as well.  I am trying other files...they seem to be only with recently created files...say 4 or less days ago
<mzz> Pres-Gas: anything scary in dmesg?
<mzz> Pres-Gas: my ~ is ecryptfs too (as set up by the installer) and I haven't seen this
<h00k> so, I'm trying to set up netconsole to figure out why my kernel dies.  Its telling me to add an option to grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg explicitely says *DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE*
<mzz> h00k: /etc/default/grub
<mzz> h00k: but you may not need to, do you still get to a shell before it dies?
 * Pres-Gas looks in dmesg and /var/log/*
<h00k> mzz: no.
<mzz> h00k: ok, /etc/default/grub then
 * h00k thumbsup
<[A]KangB> Hi people, before a year with kernel problems Karmic solved it, but now was my screen that crash. Ubuntu comes with a really high resolution, i want to take it lower but no NVidia configurator, when it click on "save changes to Xfile" it returns "cannot pharse xorg.conf file" thats my xorg file http://pastebin.com/mf5629d5 what have i to add to take my resolution as 1024*768?
<mzz> (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT that is, probably)
<[A]KangB> now*
<Pres-Gas> mzz, do you have vim installed?
<h00k> mzz: this sucks because the instructions I see (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Netconsole) are for grub, not grub2
<Byron> I got a new 1TB. I hope this idea works
<Pres-Gas> It is a funny thing, while looking, I also decided to install vim...now the files I had trouble with are "seen"
<Pres-Gas> checking with nano asa well
<h00k> mzz: I'm going to guess I need this line to say this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="debug"
<astrojp> IndyGunFreak: Sorry, had to run an errand. I guess it was disabled during the upgrade. Regardless, thanks! That fixed it. :)
<h00k> instead of "quiet splash"
<mzz> h00k: I'd just do that "quiet splash -> debug" thing at boot time using grub's builtin editor
<IndyGunFreak> astrojp, np
<darrend> [A]KangB: prb can't save it 'cos you're not running it as root
<mzz> h00k: but yeah, that might work
<h00k> mzz: I'll give this a shot
<Pres-Gas> 0hmmm
<Pres-Gas> I will have to look over my logs from yesterday to see what is up.
<[A]KangB> darrend, when i click on nvidia configurator, it s shown an Gksudo dialog asking me my roots pass
<addisonj> hmmm, where did mixer functionality transport to in karmic?
<addisonj> for sound i should say
<darrend> [A]KangB: suggest you move your current xorg.conf somewhere as a backup, then restart X without one (so it gets re-created).  Then retry what you wanted to do.  If it fails, put the xorg.conf back and we can think again
<[A]KangB> darrend, I only want to get low my screen resolution.. I did not touch xorg.conf file..
<tormod> darrend, xorg.conf is not recreated by restarting X, it will run without
<saxin> If I use a LiveCD, will Palimpsest Disk Utility recognise bad hardware?
<mac> yes
<Wilthril> hi all
<cdinz> How is Karmic running on MacBook 1,1? Anyone?
<Byron> New HDD in place. 1TB hdd is in place. What is the suggested formatting? '/' will be 25GB, and then just make /home the rest?
<alankila> I'm using 5 GB/rest splits myself
<alankila> 5 GB is a tad tight, though
<Lazy> with 1TB you could easily spare 25GB for /
<pnut> problem with karmic install, my wide screen wont display, keep getting Input Signal out of range
<alankila> well, the problem with "sparing" 25 GB is that there's likely no conceiveable use for that much for system. You could install the whole software archive in that kind of space, I guess. Perhaps many times over.
<alankila> although I'm not quite sure. There's certainly an awful lot of junk in the software archive. ;-)
<mzz> shrug, depends on how much stuff you install
<mzz> if you install lots of dbgsym packages or a few games with large data packages it may add up quickly
<Wilthril> i'd like to know: is there any difference between i install the RC then i update, and i wait 5 days to install the stable version?
<pnut> anyone have a quick fix for this issue?
<mzz> Wilthril: fewer upgrades initially, I haven't been paying attention to installer changes
<mzz> pnut: not generally, no. But obviously check if you can still ctrl+alt+f1 out and if /var/log/Xorg.0.log has anything suspicious
<Wilthril> mzz: i mean if i install the rc today then i update&upgrade next week, my OS will be the same as if i wait next week to install the stable version no?
<bjsnider> alankila, 3d games like ut2k4 and etqw take up lots of space
<pnut> mzz, nothing suspicious at all...
<mzz> Wilthril: except for installer bugs, yes
<mbeierl> Wilthril: yes.  it will be the same
<Wilthril> ok great thanks a lot :)
<mzz> pnut: well, it seems to be getting the refresh rate wrong
<mzz> pnut: at least part of the decision making process for that is logged
<pnut> mzz, can that setting be forced on live cd?
<sun`> input output error :(
<sun`> can anyone help me with this error?
<mzz> pnut: I'm assuming what gets it wrong is X, and things work if you just ctrl+alt+f1 out of it. In which case using /etc/X11/xorg.conf to fix it would be easiest.
<pnut> mzz, on my way there now, thanks
<alankila> bjsnider: true enough. I never kept that stuff on / back when I still gamed on linux
<mzz> pnut: I don't know what livecds have to do with it, unless you mean running the X server off the livecd environment, which I can't help with because I used the alt cd
<alankila> it's easy to blow tens of gigabytes to games like ut2004, quake4, doom3, nwn, and what others I had... don't recall.
<hsarci> does anyone know why rhythmbox would open on startup even if I dont have it configured to do such?????
<nameiner_> I have trouble getting my Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX to work. It worked fine out of the box under intrepid. Any ideas?
<yofel> sun`: can you please give an exact description of when you get that error?
 * mzz doesn't feel like repeating himself about that
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, hmm, thats odd.. its not in startup applications is it?
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, no, definately not
<coz_> nameiner_,  i am finding the same issues with my logitech web cam  here as well...although I have not found a solution
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, are you starting w/ an IPod, or something like that plugged in?
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, i have played around with different applets and also with plugins for avant (i dont use avant anymore)
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, no...nothing is plugged in
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, hmm, dunno... i definitely don't have that.
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, when i say different applets and avant plugins i mean ones that are for controlling rythmbox
<bjsnider> alankila, well obviously you don't have to keep the games on root iffen you don't not want to
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, well, probably something is still working there obviously
<IndyGunFreak> i don't do compiz or avant, so i dunno.
<nameiner_> coz_, it's supposed to work with the spca5 driver which was included in intrepid. How can I find out if it's still included in karmic
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, i dont have avant installed anymore
<ysth> loading a mysql dump file (using 5.0 server and client) with lines close to 1Mb in length, I'm getting syntax errors reported.  Somehow the data read seems to be getting corrupted
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, so im not sure how "something" is still working
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, i know, but obviously there's a setting or something there still working
<coz_> nameiner_,  not sure as I said I have not found a solution for this myself   I am still trying  though
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, also, whenever I close rythmbox (right click on icon and exit) the rythmbox process is still running and i have to kill it in system monitor
<Berzerker-> has anyone had a problem with hibernate not working?
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, i have no idea... like i said, its obvious some setting or plugin you've messed with, is still installed
<ysth> the identical file loads successfully on jaunty.  it fails on karmic with both "pv dumpfile | mysql" and using "source dumpfile" at the mysql prompt
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, *sigh* how can a plugin for avant still be installed if avant has been purged?
<mzz> Berzerker-: doesn't work if you ended up with encrypted swap. May also fail on specific systems, obviously
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, you clearly don't understand english, so take your sighs elsewhere, and ask soemone else
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, no processes related to avant start up or are running....ever
<ysth> any suggestions for how I can narrow down the source of the problem?
<Berzerker-> mzz, it worked before a daily build update about a week ago
<hsarci> IndyGunFreak, you are clearly not an ubuntu guru so dont try to act like one when someone asks question
<mzz> hsarci: well, *something* on your system differs from the systems of pretty much everyone else here (where rhythmbox doesn't auto-start)
<IndyGunFreak> hsarci, i'm not the one here w/ problems,
<IndyGunFreak> mzz, thank you.
<mzz> hsarci: could be hardware (see my earlier question about plugged in storage devices), could be software (something one of those applets left behind)
<hsarci> thats why im in here asking...becasue this is where ur supposed to ask for answer to complicated problems
<IndyGunFreak> mzz, i asked him that, he said no
<Berzerker-> hsarci, you can't come into a support channel and tell people they can't give good support, that's an ignorant thing to do.
<mzz> IndyGunFreak: I did ask about it earlier, I was ignored :)
<Berzerker-> afk
<hsarci> fuck all of you
<IndyGunFreak> !attitude | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * mzz rolls eyes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> have to put him on a list of folks not to help..lol
<cdinz> lol
<Jeruvy> but a textbook example of 'how not to get help',  now back to our regular programming :)
<d9500> i noticed the ubuntu forums were down earlier today. now it seems like they're back up but the ubuntu keyserver site is down. can anyone confirm? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ysth> when the keyserver site is up, it's so slow for me that I can hardly tell the difference when it goes down :)
<cdinz> --- keyserver.ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<cdinz> 7 packets transmitted, 7 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
<cdinz> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 193.173/237.731/259.171/23.015 ms
<d9500> ysth: i get "gpg: keyserver timed out" when trying to add a key
<thune3> can someone explain what http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091026.1/ is exactly
<ysth> d9500: try subkeys.pgp.net instead
<d9500> is there another way to import a key besides using the "sudp apt-key adv..." method? like maybe manually downloading the key and importing it via software sources?
<PurPur> I think i have found an unusual behaviour if the new boot splash. Is this the right place to post the error?
<PurPur> in*
<coz_> thune3,  this would be the current build of karmic or testing build I would assume....I always saw it that way
<mzz> PurPur: perhaps, but use a pastebin if it's more than one line and a bug report if you're sure it's a bug
<PurPur> okay thanks. I think i will fill a bug report
<ysth> d9500: I've copied a key from the keyserver website and imported it that way before; don't remember the syntax to load it.
<yofel> d9500: there is, but if you get a timeout on the command line you won't get the key from the website too
<ysth> yofel: not true; the command line times out quicker than a browser might
<d9500> ysth: so, to use subkeys.pgp.net, I would run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net. --recv-keys "numberofkey" (replacing the "numberofkey" with the key number)?
<ysth> d9500: yes.
<ysth> err, without the . after net
<ysth> no advice on mysql syntax errors?
<thune3> does it mean that current rc is not gold and will rev ref:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091026.1/
<ysth> thune3: if you load the rc and then check for updates, you'll find lots.
<d9500> ysth: thx, that worked.
<drbobb> it seems my isp's dns servers are sluggish to respond at times, what would you recommend as a solution for caching dns data?
<scott_ino2> will RC automatically roll into the final release or will I have to change repos ?
<rafferty> Sound from headphones but not from speakers on Thinkpad x200. I've tried every workaround I can find... any suggestions?
<RediXe> Has anyone had any issue's with xmonad not working with dual monitors?
<yofel> scott_ino2: no need, installing updates is enough
<scott_ino2> yofel, excellent
<scott_ino2> yofel, I remember in the past i had to changed over
<scott_ino2> glad they figured that out i would have done this months ago even if things were broken
<chazco> This bug is the one that is marked as fixed but isn't - https://launchpad.net/bugs/368135 - can I reopen it without joining launchpad?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368135 in xf86-input-evtouch "X crashes after a few minutes or seconds (Jaunty)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<quentusrex> alright,
<quentusrex> I think I have a big issue
<quentusrex> but it might be my hardware...
<quentusrex> Here is my setup: intel i7 860 cpu, with gigabyte p55-ud4p motherboard.
<quentusrex> I lose ALL existing network connections every 30 minutes
<quentusrex> and they 'wake' up again after about 4-5 minutes
<yofel> chazco: no, to change anything you need a LP account
<quentusrex> All ssh connections hang, and all voip calls through the server hang, but all of them pickup after 4-5 minutes....
<chazco> yofel - Ah... thanks
<Docteh> is mountall supposed to exit when its done?
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, sure sounds like hardware.
<quentusrex> IndyGunFreak, do you know of any software that will test network connections?
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, unfortunately i don't
<Docteh> test in what way?
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, do you have an old LAN card laying around by chance?
<quentusrex> nope... :(
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Docteh> quentusrex: is there anything in dmesg when it happens?
<quentusrex> nope...
<quentusrex> last thing was: [   22.973256] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<quentusrex> and uptime:  12:16:35 up 2 days, 21:39,  1 user,  load average: 0.05, 0.07, 0.08
<quentusrex> so that was from almost 3 days ago
<Docteh> do you have a monitor on that guy?
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, never had a problem like that, that is strange... i know when my sisters onboard LAN took a dump, I put in a cheap Dynex LAN card, and it works perfectly
<quentusrex> yes, there is a monitor
<nameiner_> coz_, I just installed cheese and my cam works, so the driver is installed only some programs like skype don't work right with the cam.
<Docteh> try doing something with it while then network doesn't work, maybe whole computer is going to sleep for some reason?
<coz_> nameiner_,   cool ... for me cheese didnt help the situation ..but real glad you have it working :)
<nameiner_> coz_, camorama doesn't work either, I wonder why?
<coz_> nameiner_,  I know and I usually relied on camorama  before
<Docteh> quentusrex: probably wont be that though, so you'll want to try swapping network cable, the port on the switch its using, and the network adaptor itself
<doladowanie> http://darmowe-doladowanie.org/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=1ab8c7f36a6ba0e393e2e2af4bfc8211
<TheInfinity> spammer ...
<nameiner_> coz_, ok, I have camorama working, it needs a workaround. You need to start it in v4l1 compatibility mode with the following command: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so camorama
<quentusrex> Docteh, this motherboard has the smart dual nic feature
<IndyGunFreak> have you tried disabling that, to see how it works?
<Docteh> whats a smart dual nic feature?
<Docteh> tape two network cards together and triple the price?
<quentusrex> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol, pretty much
<bjsnider> how cynical
<quentusrex> it will auto failover
<IndyGunFreak> obviously not.
<quentusrex> yeah... I know...
<quentusrex> but I'm trying to find out if karmic is handling it wrong
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, is there a way to disable that in the BIOS?
<quentusrex> or the bios/hardware is broke...
<quentusrex> IndyGunFreak, yes. and I did....
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> i take it this machine doesn't dual boot?
<quentusrex> nope, karmic only for now
<Armageddon> KK does not detect my webcam, it's a chicony, it is searching in /dev/video0
<IndyGunFreak> i'd be willing to bet this is a karmic issue.
<doladowanie> http://darmowe-doladowanie.org/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=1ab8c7f36a6ba0e393e2e2af4bfc8211
<quentusrex> alright
<Armageddon> didn't work cheese, nor other applications in Ubuntu Software Center
<quentusrex> I've started to see similiar issues...
<Armageddon> any idea ?
<quentusrex> I've done:  ab -kc 50 -t 300 -n 90000000 http://therabbit/
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, i'd try getting a cheap NIC card and use it.
<quentusrex> which will basically slashdot plus digg effect the box
<quentusrex> I'm on a gigabit network
<quentusrex> doing that command from 4 other machines too
<quentusrex> so...
<quentusrex> I see small patches of the effect...
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, i don't see any reason a regular LAN card wouldn't work on a gigabit network
<quentusrex> it'd be fine...
<quentusrex> I'm just trying to stress this one out
<nameiner_> Armageddon, I'm working on thesame issue, cheese works for me, camorama only in v4l1 compatibility mode, skype doesn't work at all
<IndyGunFreak> lol, then deal w/ it disconnecting every 30min
<IndyGunFreak> that'll stress you out
<pnut> mzz, thanks bro, had to install nvidia drivers after ctrl+alt+f1 in order to get to desktop of livecd.  now it all works great, thanks again bro
<quentusrex> well, I'm trying to narrow down what the issue is...
<IndyGunFreak> quentusrex, well, i think the issue is probably Karmic dealing w/ that dual NIC
<quentusrex> yup....
<quentusrex> but what happens every 30 minutes?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> updates aren't getting notified: what shall I check?
<addisonj> curious, after update my cdrom fails to mount
<Deihmos> when the final release comes out do i have to do a reinstall?
<Deihmos> can it be updated without an install
<tag> When I try to configure an evolution-mapi account, evolution segfaults.
<adam__> having a problem with s/w raid on koala - when it gets to grub install it gives a fata error grub-install /dev/md0  failed
<adam__> md0 is boot raid1 and i have swap as raid0 and root as raid0
<psquiddy> Hey folks!  Just wanted to say thanks for getting Canadian localization up and running.  Nice to see things spelled "our" way.
<addisonj> you running the alternate installer
<adam__> yep
<adam__> everything else seems to install ok, just fails on the grub part
<topyli> cousin_mario, the update icon is disabled. security updates will pop up the update-manager window (or optionally security updates can be installed automatically) but you will only be notified about normal updates once a week
<addisonj> could just be an odd chipset that is not well loved
<SchneeSchwarz> adam__: is grub2 really capable of booting from RAID0? grub 0.97 definitely isn't, just RAID1
<psquiddy> Small note:  clicking the irc link in Firefox 3.5 under Koala pointed me to a link that is apparently no longer supported (mibbit).  Might want to update that before the release!
<Pici> psquiddy: Did you file a bug?
<cousin_mario> topyli: how do I enable it?
<psquiddy> No, just found it now.  Where should I file that?
<adam__> so i need all three partitions as raid1 ? i thought i just had to have boot partition as raid1 and others as raid0
<topyli> cousin_mario, there's a gconf setting, /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch. set it to false in gconf-editor if you don't like the default behavior
<Pici> psquiddy: Probably on the firefox-3.5 package
<aguitel> i have some problem with power management ,the display is not shut down ,anyone know about this?
<psquiddy> Pici: thanks
<cousin_mario> topyli: sorry, I don't understand. Do I have to disable the notifier in order to have updates shown as soon as they become available?
<Guest96296> hmm, is ubuntu+1 recommended for home users ?
<Pici> Guest96296: Not until after it actually releases.
<topyli> cousin_mario, no, you disable the autolaunch of ubuntu's default action and get the old orange update icon back
<thiebaude> Guest96296: yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest96296: +1 is for users whom need support for the unreleased karmic
<SchneeSchwarz> adam_rrraid: no, /boot on RAID1 is enough. But, as you've seen, you can't install GRUB on /dev/md0. Install into /dev/sda (or whatever your normal device is called).
<Pici> 3 different answers...
<Guest96296> Pici, two to be fair
<cousin_mario> topyli: oh, thanks.
<Guest96296> hmm, why the switch to empathy btw ?
<mzz> Pici: not quite released yet, but close enough to release to be pretty stable. So you could already use it, but you're expected to be cooperative if something breaks, if you know what I mean
<mzz> willing to debug a bit and file bugs etc
<mzz> Pici: also see the huge banner at the top of http://www.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Pici> mzz: You mean Guest96296 surely. I'm well aware of the testing stuff.
<mzz> oh, yes.
<Pici> :)
<mzz> my bad.
<mzz> (I misread "3 different answers..." as something the person originally asking would say)
<cousin_mario> topyli: may I inquire about the reason for such change in behaviour?
<quentusrex> IndyGunFreak, Docteh The chipsets are Realtek 8111D
<sergiusz> I have some basic questions about grub2 and where it is installed.
<adam_rrraid> the installation program is installing to /dev/md0 how do i froce it to the right place?
<sergiusz> Is grub2 installed in mbr?
<topyli> cousin_mario, i guess the rationale is that critical updates should be applied at once, so we might as well launch  the update manager. normal updates are not something we should bother users with all the time
<Pici> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cousin_mario> topyli: I see, thanks again
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7aNOaUZfE
<DanaG> mmmm, notify-osd.
<SchneeSchwarz> adam_rrraid: When installing from the alternate CD, at the boot screen press F<don't know exactly> (F4 maybe) and select expert mode. You'll be asked much more stuff.
<i_is_broke> hey got a bit of a techno question for someone, does ubuntu have kernel issues with using a sata hard drive with a regular ide hard drive?
<sergiusz> Pici, thanks for the link. However, it doesn't really answer my question which I feel is very basic. I've installed karmic on a separate partition on my computer. This installed grub2. The question is: in order to remove the karmic installation do I have to install grub2 on my current jaunty installation?
<i_is_broke> the reason i ask is i am running a amd sempron 3000 with 2gig of memory and it takes like 3 minutes to boot, with no errors..just hangs after grub with flashing cursor
<Pici> sergiusz: You just need to reinstall your bootloader for your stable version of Ubuntu, just like you would if you had installed windows and it overwrote your mbr.
<yofel> i_is_broke: please install 'bootchart' and check what it takes the time for
<yofel> !bootchart | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<sergiusz> Pici, ok I understand. Could I work around this by having a  separate boot partition? Would you recommend that for someone that installs and un-installs os's?
<i_is_broke> yofel, installing now and will shut down and reboot and see what it hangs on.
<Halabund> Hello
<thiebaude> hi
<Byron> what is the proper syntax if I want to copy things over using rsync?
<i_is_broke> ok be back in about 5
<Jordan_U> sergiusz: I would definitely reccommend a separate /boot if you often install and uninstall multiple distros
<Pici> sergiusz: A separate boot partition wouldnt really help, the question is where you install grub to, the kernel images themselves are stored in your /boot.  Anyway I need to get going, but someone else here should be able to help if you have further questions.
<sergiusz> Pici, thanks for your help
<Halabund> I upgraded to the Karmic release candidate this morning.  I need to use a VPN to access the internet here.  Since the upgrade, everything is very slow.  When an address is typed into the web browser, it waits for a long time (with the message "looking up xyz.com" in the status bar) before the page is loaded.  It is not only Firefox that's affected, but apparently any program that downloads things.  Do you have any idea what might have went wr
<Halabund> ong and how this could be fixed?
<Guest96296> why empathy, kinda sounds like a stupid decistion to me, like the try to switch to epiphany for browser...
<sergiusz> Jordan_U: ok, I think I will try this. What size would you recommend for a /boot partition?
<bullhorn> still have the sound issue. sound worked, after 2-3 reboots, sound was gone and now i need to sudo alsa force-reload after each reboot
<Guest96296> i mean of course pidgin developers are nazi, but can't you buy them somehow ?
<bullhorn> ideas?
<Guest96296> or are they owned by redhat or something ?
<Halabund> There are no problems with VPN performance when not using the VPN though.
<Halabund> *with network performance, I mean
<Halabund> Is there anyone else here who uses a VPN?
<Jordan_U> sergiusz: Depends on how big your hard drive is and how many old kernels you tend to leave lying around
<Jordan_U> Halabund: Try using opendns for DNS ( unless you also need DNS for other hosts within the VPN )
<i_is_broke> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Docteh> can someone do me a favor?
<sobersabre> hi. any thinkpad users with fingerprint reader working in here ?
<sergiusz> Jordan_U: Ok, realised I can have a look myself in my /boot dir... ;)
<Docteh> I need the /etc/init directory from karmic
<dajhorn> sobersabre: thinkfinger works on my T61.
<sobersabre> Docteh: I don't think there is such thing as "/etc/init" in karmic.
<sobersabre> dajhorn: does screensaver work too ?
<Docteh> sobersabre: its part of upstart
<yofel> sobersabre: /etc/init is there, it's the upstart config dir
<dajhorn> sobersabre: Dunno.  Haven't configured thinkfinger to unlock the screensaver.
<mzz> sobersabre: sure there is, but there is no single "the" /etc/init :)
<Halabund> That could be a workaround, but it would only treat the symptom, not the cause, Jordan_U.  Actually I was wondering if it is likely that something might have went wrong during the upgrade (and a fresh install could solve the problem), or PPTP connections are just broken in Karmic (which would be pretty bad for me...)
<sobersabre> ok.
<mzz> Docteh: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Docteh> tar cfv givetodocteh.tar /etc/init
<Docteh> mzz: i screwed up something in my copy
<sobersabre> hm is there anything machine specific in /etc/init ?
<bjsnider> Docteh, just reinstall all packages
<mzz> Docteh: I'd reinstall the packages with files in /etc/init/ then
<Docteh> pass
<yofel> sobersabre: not really, the contents depend on what you have installed
<mzz> Docteh: dpkg -S /etc/init will tell you what packages that are
<sobersabre> yofel: ok.
<Docteh> thats a lot of packages to reinstall :-/
<sobersabre> ANYBODY with thinkfinger working with screensaver ?
<bjsnider> you probably have them all cached locally though
<Docteh> how do i go about it?
<nameiner> Any ideas why my webcam works under Kubuntu but not Ubuntu? Both are beta installations and fully updated per today.
<mzz> Docteh: apt-get install --reinstall, afaik
<mzz> could even cook up a bit of sed to mangle the output from dpkg -S into something you can feed to apt-get
<mzz> or perhaps there's a better tool for that job, I'm not sure
<yofel> Docteh: if you want to do it all at once you could try: 'dpkg -S /etc/init | sed -s 's/,//g' | sed -s 's/:.*//' | xargs sudo aptitude reinstall'
<Deihmos> i have one hard drive and i installed ubuntu. now i want to install windows. how can i get this done?
<Deihmos> can ubuntu shrink drives ?
<mzz> yeah, that was pretty much what I was thinking too
<sobersabre> Deihmos: you do the oposite: Install windows, and then ubuntu.
<Deihmos> so you can't shrink drives in ubuntu?
<mzz> Deihmos: gparted is probably easiest for the shrinking
<yofel> mzz: was already working on it when you suggested it, but found out that aptitude is better than apt-get for this
<sobersabre> Deihmos: it's unrelated.
<sobersabre> you can shrink.
<Deihmos> i can shrink the drive i am using?
<mzz> yofel: how so?
<sobersabre> but after you've installed windows you will need to mess with boot loader.
<mzz> yofel: "aptitude reinstall" isn't that much less typing than "apt-get install --reinstall", or does it differ in other ways?
<Deihmos> so better to install windows then ubuntu?
<sobersabre> yes.
<mzz> Deihmos: windows has an annoying habit of overwriting grub without being able to boot linux
<sobersabre> because in the order win->ubuntu you won't even have to bother about setting up loader.
<i_is_broke> http://pastebin.com/d1f056a80 , thats what bootchart says.
<yofel> mzz: true, seems I did something wrong when I tried apt-get o.O
<mzz> Deihmos: if you install ubuntu second it'll set up grub to chainload windows
<Deihmos> does grub create an option to booot windows or ubuntu?
<Deihmos> ok cool
<sobersabre> Deihmos: and it's not impossible to perform, but it's an overhead you can avoid.
<sobersabre> YES.
<Guest96296> Deihmos, thing is, grub will pick up windows when its already installed, windows bootloader will do no such thing with linux
<Deihmos> when 9.10 is released will i be able to update without a reinstall
<scott_ino2> Deihmos, yes
<Guest96296> Deihmos, yes
<mzz> Deihmos: also the ubuntu installer can shrink partitions (both windows and linux ones) while the windows one can't last time I checked. The windows installer is really pretty basic.
<Deihmos> you probably have not used windows in a while
<mzz> Deihmos: I have used it, but I haven't installed recent versions of it
<Deihmos> i tried to shrink the drive i was using in ubuntu and it wasn't possible
<Deihmos> it can be done in vista / 7
<mzz> Deihmos: I don't think gparted is available on an installed system (unless you install it by hand).
<sobersabre> Docteh: have you d/l the file ?
<mzz> Deihmos: it should be on the installer though, and it should do the job if you install it by hand afterwards.
<mzz> Deihmos: and do you mean that the vista/7 *installer* can resize partitions or that the installed os can?
<yofel> mzz: both the installer and the os can afaik
<mzz> ah, that's progress.
<mzz> (the only windows installers I've used recently were either ancient or oem recovery ones, so I'm pretty ignorant)
<DanaG> stupid Empathy.
<DanaG> Try to join an IRC channel.... segfault.
<DanaG> segfault.
<DanaG> segfault.                    you get the point.
<Deihmos> both the os and diskmanager can resize partions even the partition the os is installed on
<scott_ino2> my opinion is empathy sucks\
<kbmaniac> did an update on karmic, on reboot grub cant find UUID 'error: no such device ...' help, any ideas ?
<mzz> I only tried it briefly but it didn't seem like a very useful irc client
<h00k> is anyone familiar with netconsole?
<mzz> so far really more messaging-oriented than groupchat-oriented
<mzz> h00k: I've used it
<Deihmos> hey why doesn't the rating show up in software center? i tried eeebuntu and it showed the ratings
<Guest96296> DanaG, i also don't get why they switched from pidgin
<topyli> empathy is not very good with any kind of multiuser chat
<DanaG> Yeah, Empathy sucks.
<Hobby> is there a reason why slim (http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/slim) isn't included in karmic anymore?
<bjsnider> DanaG, maybe empathy thinks you suck too
<DanaG> Fine by me.
<scott_ino2> bjsnider, that was me said that
<DanaG> I'd be surprised if it had that kind of intelligence.  =þ
<scott_ino2> but same i suppose
<DanaG> *segfault*
<bjsnider> empathy does suck
<h00k> mzz: I'm having a problem because my university requires http login and I don't think netconsole is piping anything out even after I authenticate over http, does netconsole have to communicate to establish a connection or will it just pump errors as they happen?
<mzz> I didn't actually have it segfault though, I just didn't like the ui much
<scott_ino2> lol
<DanaG> Out-of-the-box on the livecd... if somebody needs IRC, what are they supposed to do?
<scott_ino2> install it i suppose
<DanaG> Start empathy... ooh, first-run wizard.
<DanaG> what the heck... no IRC?
<mzz> h00k: it just dumps udp packets out iirc
<DanaG> And no guidelines of how to set up IRC.
<h00k> mzz: I think i have it set up properly, then. okay. I'll just get it to kernel panic again and see what happens.
<mzz> h00k: it really makes most sense to use it in an (ethernet) lan
<bjsnider> irc is not so easy to set up in pidgin either
<DanaG> Yeah, but at least "Username" and "Server" are self-explanatory.
<mzz> h00k: consider increasing the dmesg log verbosity if you haven't already and doing something innocuous that triggers dmesg spam, like plugging a usb device
<DanaG> In Empathy... what do you do?
<DanaG> okay... "account".
<DanaG> what goes there?
<bjsnider> DanaG, does empathy have an irc feature?
<DanaG> Oh, and in first-run, it doesn't even offer IRC.
<bigbrovar> the graphic lagginess in karmic is starting to give me headace how did intel cards come to suck this bad :(
<h00k> mzz: how does one increase dmesg log verbosity?
<Guest96296> DanaG, don't use it for irc
<h00k> mzz: I did try the USB device, it didn't pipe anything through the netconosole
<DanaG> It should at least give a hint that irc is nickname@server
<DanaG> like DanaG@irc.freenode.net
<mzz> h00k: dmesg -n 8 iirc
<bigbrovar> beside that am loving everything about kubuntu.. but the graphic performance is just a huge deal breaker .
<DanaG> I had to guess that.
<mzz> DanaG: err, freenode is in the network list, isn't it?
<DanaG> I didn't see a network list.
<mzz> DanaG: I do
<h00k> mzz: yeah, not getting it, I'll make sure I have it set up properly
<topyli> DanaG, you don't have to try and use empathy for irc just to be able to whine about how bad it is. everyone knows it's no irc client
<DanaG> accounts->add new irc account
<DanaG> button: "create"
<mzz> DanaG: contact list -> accounts, "add...", create a new irc account, create
<DanaG> Gives me just a text box.
<DanaG> Account: [text box]
<mzz> DanaG: I'm clicking the "add" button below the accounts list
<topyli> DanaG, they're planning a proper multiuser chat interface for telepathy, better wait until it's ready. until then, you have good irc clients around
 * DanaG uses pidgin.
<DanaG> I DID click that button.
<bjsnider> xchat works best
<mzz> DanaG: I'm not seeing what you're seeing. Is this an uptodate karmic with no unusual empathy/telepathy-related packages installed?
<DanaG> empathy is Version: 2.28.1-1ubuntu1
<mzz> DanaG: yeah, empathy itself isn't that interesting, I'm guessing you're getting a different provider for irc (I think there's a libpurple-based one)
<DanaG> telepathy-haze
<mzz> DanaG: hmm, actually I do also have that installed (I thought I didn't)
<bjsnider> why use it when there's nothing appreciably wrong with pidgin
<mzz> bjsnider: I'm not actually using it, I already have irssi. But I'm a bit confused by it being this much more broken for DanaG than it is for me
<DanaG> I see... removing telepathy-haze gives me the other IRC UI.
<h00k> bjsnider: I happen to find irssi works best for what I use it for.
<DanaG> Weird.
<mzz> DanaG: that's weird. I do have both telepathy-haze and telepathy-idle installed, but seem to be getting idle by default
<bjsnider> mzz, what is irssi?
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: i use carrier but yes, pidgin is fine
<mzz> !info irssi
<DanaG> oh, "name in use" -- nice.
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<bjsnider> terminal-based
<DanaG> okay, without haze, how do you do aim?
<h00k> bjsnider: it works well on a server in a screen, you can connect from ahywhere and resume your session
<mzz> DanaG: no, -haze should be fine, I just don't think you want to use it for irc
<h00k> s/ahywhere/anywhere
<DanaG> It's weird that it WAS.
<mzz> DanaG: I think that's an accident, but I don't know what triggered it
<h00k> with Empathy as the default, I am hoping it gets lovin'
<bjsnider> h00k, the only problem i have with xchat2 is the lack of emoticons, but i don't see why i should switch just for that
<DanaG> "name in use" -- nice response there.
<mzz> DanaG: huh, looks like "managers" are registered through /usr/share/telepathy/managers/, but I don't see a priority mechanism in there
<h00k> bjsnider: yeah, I suppose emoticons are something extra, I don't find them necesary, but thats why we have choice :)
<kito0> hi everyone
<mzz> DanaG: oh, booo. Looks like there's specific logic in empathy that filters out "a haze implementation of something we already have"
<kito0> i need some help pleace
<mzz> still no clue why that wasn't working for you though.
<yofel> !ask | kito0
<ubottu> kito0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kito0> ok
<DanaG> that haze issue IS weird.
<jwfoxjr> is anyone having issues with ati sb600 usb controllers running only in 1.1 mode or completely timing out?  Thanks.
<kito0> after the last update i've lost all sound
<jonathan__> In the Karmic RC, is anyone aware of a way around the password prompt I get every time I start-up and click to mount my RAID array?
<Docteh> huh, aptitude reinstall upstart isn't replacing files in /etc/init
<h00k> jonathan__: do you have gdm logging you in automatically?
<jonathan__> nope
<Docteh> time for debootstrap
<mzz> ...what?
<mzz> Docteh: what is actually broken?
<bullhornx> http://pastebin.com/m2f4dad46 -- this is regarding my sound issue. sound worked and after a few reboots - it doesnt, untill i force-reload the ALSA driver
<crashsystems> I've noticed what looks like a boot experience bug that involves the encrypted swap set up with encrypted home directories. I could not find a bug on LP, though I did find a post on UbuntuForums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8166845). Is this a known issue, or should I report a bug in launchpad? If I should report it, what package should I assign it to?
<joaopinto> Docteh, /etc files are not reinstalled, since they are configuration files
<jonathan__> the machine logs on as normal, and it detects my raid array, although when I click it, I have to authenticate every time
<joaopinto> you would need to purge/install
<Docteh> eek
<mzz> joaopinto: err, that doesn't sound desirable for many of them. How do you override?
<joaopinto> but purging upstart might not be a good idea :P
<joaopinto> mzz, you apt-get purge them
<mzz> joaopinto: purging everything with files in /etc/init/ sounds somewhat dangerous
<joaopinto> mzz, it purges package files, not directories
<Docteh> if i could purge without checking dependancies sure
<joaopinto> apt-get purce packaname
<jwfoxjr> pastebin of lspci -nnvv and lsusb here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302299/
<joaopinto> erm, purge
<jonathan__> h00k: the machine logs on as normal, and it detects my raid array, although when I click it, I have to authenticate every time
<mzz> joaopinto: I know, but what Docteh is trying to do is recreate /etc/init/, which apparently he damaged (he hasn't told us how)
<mzz> joaopinto: he was asking for a tarball of someone's /etc/init/, but I was assuming just reinstalling the packages with files there was saner
<mzz> apparently I was mistaken :(
<joaopinto> mzz, /etc/init is not upstart package specific, reinstalling the package would never fix it
<Docteh> mzz: I was taking a hammer to it
<Docteh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/457767
<joaopinto> you would need to purge every package :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457767 in open-iscsi "karmic: iSCSI root: boot hangs on starting iscsid" [High,Confirmed]
<mzz> joaopinto: /etc/init/ *is* upstart-specific. upstart itself just happens to be one of the packages owning files there.
<joaopinto> rm on /etc = restore or reinstall :P
<joaopinto> mzz, it's upstart specific, not upstart package specific :P
<mzz> joaopinto: (he's reinstalling more than just upstart, if that's what you mean. dpkg -S gave a list)
<DonaldShimoda> seems like today updates to pulseaudio broke sound...
<DonaldShimoda> anybody else with that ptoblem?
<mzz> joaopinto: this seems a bit odd, since there's quite a lot of stuff in /etc/ that I never edit, and apt is quite capable of doing something reasonable on *upgrades* for those same files.
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, be more specific
<bjsnider> i think there was a blutooth patch change but that's about it
<Docteh> oh sweet
<bigbrovar> anyone knows if its possible to downgrade the version of intel xserver driver which ships wtih karmic to the version in jaunty
<kito0> DonaldShimoda: i have that problem since the past upgrade
<DanaG> interesting... adium theme support.
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto ubuntu karmic koala 64 bits, sound working fine for two days, today i run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and get some updates on pulse audio
<bjsnider> DanaG, in what? pidgin?
<DonaldShimoda> stop working the sound, is there, asi if it works, can change spund, mute, whatever, but stop output sound!
<DanaG> in Empathy.
<jonathan__> does anyone know a way of mounting my internal raid array without having to manually mount and password authenticate each boot...
<DonaldShimoda> kito0, great im not the only one
<DanaG> Does pidgin do adium themes?
<bjsnider> it really should since adium is gaim
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, knows every way to get the pulseaudio deb previous to the today upgrade?
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, have you checked the mixer settings ?
<DonaldShimoda> alsamixer, yes i do
<DonaldShimoda> and also the gui one
<joaopinto> odd
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i do that
<joaopinto> hum
<mickster04> sorry, how do i turn it to normal
<joaopinto> I have a PA upgrade pending
<joaopinto> let me try
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, dont do it...
<Docteh> okay my problem is solved, i had done a debootstrap before
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, i check rigth now my gui mixer
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, tehres no soud devices, anymore...
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, is gone now... :(
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, I am installing the updates
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, you brazilian kamikaze! LOL
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, lol, nope, Portuguese
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, ah, ok, im argentinian btw
<bjsnider> ami the only north american that uses linux?
<bbigras> no
<bjsnider> sometimes i think so
<x1101_work> bjsnider: not at all
<x1101_work> bjsnider: im in the North East US
<Docteh> bjsnider: the .ca people are in north america
<kito0> DonaldShimoda: the sayme here
<kito0> no sound device on hardware section
<Roey> hey all
<Docteh> i think it stands for crappy arctic
<DonaldShimoda> kito0, i hope final version dont release with that bug!
<Roey> hello, I'm trying to upgrade from Intrepid to Karmic and I get this error:  http://pastebin.com/m2b851a5d   --  how do I fix this?
<DonaldShimoda> how can we help?
<Jeruvy> Docteh: no, you've confused it with russia ;)
<Tronic> The built-in crypto support is really nice :)
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<Byron> can someone help me with GRUB? It's somehow gone back to my XP drive instead of new SATA drive.
<kito0> i've try everything y could find and nothing seems to work
 * Tronic just installed 9.10 rc with crypted home (on an SSD) and device-level crypted storage disk.
<Byron> disregard. thought of something else
<Tronic> Seems quick enough not to really be CPU-limited at any point.
<Tronic> *to not
<DanaG> oh heck, I've gone back to pidgin.
<DanaG> Anyway, I don't see any PPA for pidgin-webkit, so phooey.
<DonaldShimoda> DanaG, empathy auto close
<DonaldShimoda> DanaG, is very uncomfortable
<Docteh> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DanaG> Auto-close?
<DonaldShimoda> DanaG, er.... yes, it close, alone
<DonaldShimoda> DanaG, :P
<Docteh> oooo neato
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, howyou do with pulseaudio update?
<joaopinto> it's still downloading
<DanaG> "In contrast to earlier PolicyKit releases in Fedora 10 and 11, this version of PolicyKit does not include a graphical application to manage individual authorizations. Instead, policies can be defined in simple text files and by associated with Unix groups. The polkit-desktop-policy package contains policy definitions suitable for 'Administrator' and 'Standard User' roles on a standalone desktop installation. See the PolicyKit documentation for more 
<DanaG> boooo, hisssss
<kito0> DonaldShimoda: is your sound card the snd-hda-intel module?
<kito0> with a Realtek ALC260 codec?
<jmurmel> hi all. I upgraded to Karmic and now I have a problem booting the system. Looks like the kernel does not recognize the hard drive. It starts loading but fails with the message "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!". The hard drive is OK, I can boot with liveCD and mount it...
<DanaG> ah, fixed my eSATA.
<DanaG> Just edited the policykit files.
<kulight> any one have experience with dvb-t TV ?
<mzz> jmurmel: hda1? are you sure the problem isn't simply that that drive is made available as sda1 by karmic's kernel and you need to adjust the fstab entry?
<mzz> jmurmel: if not: dmesg may have clues
<crashsystems> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/461442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461442 in cryptsetup "Seeing "swap: waiting for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" for several seconds while booting" [Undecided,New]
<addisonj> yeah, i can't mount my cd-rom drive, doesn't recognize the FS
<addisonj> worked before update
<slacker_nl> anyone familiar with apt/pinning? I have apt-default release set to karmic, but now ppa's have 990 preferences..
<Daemonik> Is there a way to apt-get i386 debs from repos that only have i386 packages with Karmic LPIA?
<joaopinto> Daemonik, you could setup an i386 chroot
<Roey> Daemonik:  warning! warning! chroot handicaps your mental ability!
<joaopinto> uh ?
<Daemonik> Roey, heh. Yeah chroot is a bit of work. joaopinto Is there a way that can be done easily? I just want to get the daily Google Chromium builds. Sounds like adding a shell script that does dpkg -i --force-architecture to root's crontab would be easier.
<Roey> I mean I'm sure there are times that merit it--like if you're sitting at a computer trapped in Siberia under six feet of snow and have a gun pointed to your head
<Daemonik> Roey, Yeah, I see what you're saying.
<Daemonik> Roey, Been there, done that.
<Roey> Daemonik:  it's just that you have to copy /everything/ and essentially make a new system in its own bubble
<mickster04> whenever i open a new window it always does so maximised, how do i fix this?
<Daemonik> Roey, I'll just have a shell script do this for me.
<joaopinto> Roey, actually that is not correct, you dont need everything, you just need everything you want for the specific case you are building the chroot for
<Roey> joaopinto:  ah
<Roey> joaopinto:  in my case it's been mostly everything, at least
<joaopinto> which may be from 10% of your host system to 200% or whatever
<Roey> I did not mean to discredit your suggestion, I apologize
<joaopinto> :)
<Roey> :)
<joaopinto> but yes, wget & dpkg -i is probably a better idea
<Roey> oh, hmm.
 * mzz pets mk-sbuild-lv
<Roey> joaopinto:  http://pastebin.com/m6ad04734
<ubuntuLoverV2> Hi everyone, remember me? :D
<jmurmel> mzz: when I do cat /dev in initramfs, I do not see any *da at all, only console, null and ttyxx.
<mzz> ubuntuLoverV2: only your previous version, I'm afraid
<Roey> joaopinto:  I forgot to do do-release-upgrade beforehand when I started upgrading from Intrepid to Karmic
<mzz> jmurmel: fishy. Does the initramfs get mounted properly (do you see the usplash ubuntu logo)?
<ubuntuLoverV2> mzz, well now I'm back with new eyecandy but still the same underlying problems ;)
<jmurmel> mzz: no, not really, I do not see the logo
<mzz> jmurmel: then it's possible something's wrong with your grub configuration, causing it to not load the initramfs
<ubuntuLoverV2> mzz, or rather problem not plural
<nemo> joaopinto: Someone's asking about 64 bit ubuntu build of hedgewars, don't suppose you made one?  Also, version on playdeb is still w/o those patches right?
<mzz> jmurmel: I'm not sure if skipping that is supposed to work
<jmurmel> mzz: I tried installing lilo, and the result was the same. what do you mean "skipping that"?
<ubuntuLoverV2> mzz, I was gona try creating a boot partition at the start of the drive nd install Grub2 on that... is it even worth a try or am allucinating?
<jschall> my pcm volume keeps getting reset to 0
<ubuntuLoverV2> has my connection died?! everyone's gone quiet!!
<mzz> jmurmel: what I said: not loading the initramfs and trying to boot straight into the system
<ubuntuLoverV2> phew! I was feeling SAD.
<mzz> ubuntuLoverV2: as I said earlier I think there's a small chance that'll help
<jmurmel> mzz: Not sure I understand. What happens is that during boot I am through into initramfs...
<jmurmel> mzz: sorry, "I am thrown into initramfs"
<mzz> jmurmel: you're thrown to a shell. Are you sure it's actually an initramfs shell?
<ubuntuLoverV2> mzz, how small? is it a chance big enough trying? I guess it is when there's no other choice.
<cov> So networkmanager is still broken for wpa2 certificate authentication. This really sucks for college students (no more secure wireless). Anyone know anything about what's wrong or if this bug (#447145) is actually getting looked at?
<jmurmel> mzz: yes, I am. The prompt is "(initramfs)"
<mzz> ubuntuLoverV2: not sure what else to try, other than messing with grub in an attempt to make it noisier, which I really don't have the time for
<mzz> jmurmel: ah. Then I'm not sure where to look next, other than possibly dmesg.
 * mzz isn't familiar with the internals of that initramfs
<jmurmel> mzz: Thanks for your help. Will try more...
<ubuntuLoverV2> mzz, no no I don't want to take a lot of your time either... I mean I went to sleep and had a full day's work and you're still here helping and infinite amount of peeps in one go... much respect and appreciation
<joaopinto> nemo, http://ftp.heanet.ie/disk1/www.getdeb.net/getdeb/ubuntu/pool/games/h/hedgewars/ , getdeb2, needs testing
<nemo> cool
<nemo> I'll link him to it
<ubuntuLoverV2> dmatt: welcome :)
<nemo> joaopinto: ... that's patched or unpatched?
<ubuntuLoverV2> joaopinto, portugues?
<nemo> oh
<nemo> getdeb2 is the patched I guess
<joaopinto> nemo, patched
<nemo> duh
<joaopinto> ubuntulog, yes
<ubuntuLoverV2> joaopinto, folgo em saber q ha mais portugeses nesta comunidade... especialmente a ajudar a malta :)
<joaopinto> ubuntuLover, let's keep english here, theres is a #ubuntu-pt ;)
<ubuntuLoverV2> joaopinto, oops my bad
<nemo> joaopinto: say, why do you have a getdeb2 for the data too? :)
<nemo> isn't the whole point of a separate data build to avoid large downloads for small code fixes?
<joaopinto> nemo, because the package binary rules is source version based, which includes the debian version
<rward> anyone know how to get a public key for 9.10?
<nemo> ah
<joaopinto> the option was to change that to a manual version rule, like > version
<joaopinto> I mean, the option would be
<nemo> oh well.
<nemo> patched release builds are fairly rare usually.
<Roey> joaopinto:  hola again
<joaopinto> it is fine, should I published getdeb2 ?
<joaopinto> Roey, ola :P
<Roey> joaopinto:  so I'm sort of in a rut right now
<ubuntuLoverV2> joaopinto, I need help with a long lasting boot problem... it's something really obscure, mzz nd dmatt already tried helping, would the pt channel be able to help me?
<joaopinto> nemo, btw, for some reason I no longer have the 100% cpu bug with libsdl audio
<Roey> I don't know how to proceed with this (aside from simply nuking my existing install)
<Roey> joaopinto:  http://pastebin.com/m6ad04734
<nemo> joaopinto: it has been quite intermittent for me in the past
<nemo> joaopinto: increased in likelihood to trigger if I was doing other things w/ PA, if I was running compiz and tabbing back and forth
<nemo> but who knows, perhaps has been fixed
<nemo> joaopinto: I can reinstall my old SDL lib (the none pulse one) and see if I can reproduce.
<nemo> (compiz + tabbing + nvidia driver)
<joaopinto> Roey, an horrible hack would be to sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/fuse-utils.postinst
<Hillshum> Running at full CPU for too long makes my system crash
<nemo> Hillshum: overheating most likely
<nemo> Hillshum: laptop?
<Roey> joaopinto:  what are the ramifications of that??  Couldn't I just apt-get install --reinstall it later?
<Hillshum> Yes. But shouldn't it shut itself down gracefully?
<joaopinto> Roey, yes you can, this will just install without running the posinst rule
<joaopinto> postint
<nemo> Hillshum: not if you triggered emergency halt
<nemo> Hillshum: what it *should* do is crank frequency down
<nemo> unless it did that and even that was not enough
<Roey> joaopinto:  what about this: http://pastebin.com/m3096d40a
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, what about your sound?
<dmatt> ubuntuLoverV2: hallo:) I am reading through backlog
<Hillshum> nemo: Any settings I can tweak or anything?
<nemo> Hillshum: with some laptop brands a BIOS upgrade is helpful - due to fan speeds being insufficiently aggressive in a vain attempt to cut down on sound
<nemo> Hillshum: emifreq-applet
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, works fine
<joaopinto> didn't reboot yet
<nemo> Hillshum: oh. and cpufreq-applet
<ubuntuLoverV2> dmatt: sweet, d you get payed to do that, I mean do this. I mean help Ubuntu users? or do you do if for the fun of it?
<nemo> Hillshum: the latter is default, I happen to like emifreq-applet UI better is all
<Hillshum> nemo: I've occasionally seen messages saying the fans could not change speed
<nemo> Hillshum: ah. that would definitely definitely be a problem
<Hillshum> So I just change the speed with those?
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, wow, then... where is the problem?
<DonaldShimoda> :(
<nemo> Hillshum: You could try doing something like, if you have a  /proc/acpi/fan/FAN1/state
<nemo> echo 0 > state
<dmatt> ubuntuLoverV2: i was here yesterday for the first time :)) but I occasionally helped on other forums
<nemo> Hillshum: might be interesting to see what pwmconfig outputs too
<ubuntuLoverV2> dmatt: woah what a coincidence! Yesterday was my first time too... I mean since about 3 years ago when I first got into Ubuntu
<nemo> Hillshum: also look into that BIOS update (which you can do using El Torrito CD image w/ DOS boot image if you don't have windows on anything you can boot the computer off of)
<dmatt> ubuntuLoverV2: ...and it was fun... still no luck with your hdd?
<coz_> hey guys... just now updated  and  nauitlus is not respecting chosen gtk2 theme
<ubuntuLoverV2> dmatt, no... I don't know what else to try next
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, ahhhh, just wait to reboot and you will see!
<nemo> Hillshum: also, you should make sure your fan outputs aren't obstructed. My mom would crash her laptop by using it on the bed where the blanks would muffle it.
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, :P
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, can't reboot now :\
<coz_> let me restart x to see if it is just a glitch
<nemo> Hillshum: also (and this is really a desperate act) you could put a hot water bottle filled w/ cold water under the laptop as a heat sink :)
<Hillshum> nemo: It might be that my legs are in the way of the intakes
<nemo> Hillshum: using emifreq-applet/cpufreq-applet to restrict CPU to lowest freq would probably work most of the time
<nemo> Hillshum: My S.O.'s laptop I keep propped up at a slight angle on her desk so there is air flow all about the case.  Don't know if it helps, but she likes it better that way for typing anyway.
<mzz> it is pretty unfortunate that there's hardware out there that can't stand 100% cpu load like that even under pretty regular external conditions
<Hillshum> It's worked fine under XP
<dmatt> ubuntuLoverV2: you can try boot the same disc in different computer, reformat the disc, change/upgrade bios, use old ubuntu to actually prove it still can install functional grub etc... how patient is your girlfriend?
<mzz> even if left at 100% cpu load for a bit (using a tool like cpuburn)? If yes: any noticeable difference in fan management?
<nemo> mzz: yeah, the interesting thing is, my brother had this problem with his laptop.  And then... it went away
<nemo> he has no idea why
<Hillshum> Hmm. I have many friends with this same laptop, but XP. I'll ask them sometime
<nemo> mzz: he notes that around the time it went away he was blowing air into it to try and cool it off using a vacuum (!)
<nemo> he wonders if the fan was just defective and now isn't
<nemo> Hillshum: his tended to blow up in Vista too...
<nemo> Hillshum: Toshiba Satelite A210
<nemo> Hillshum: and googling suggested they released a BIOS update that increased fan aggressiveness at cost of greater noise/battery drain, presumably due to overheat complaints
<nemo> Hillshum: anyway, until it went away, he used emifreq-applet on lowest setting to keep his machine usable.
<nemo> in vista not sure what he did. crashed I guess, or the hot water bottle :)
<SpacePigeon> how do I restore the home default folders (with icons) in karmic?
<Hillshum> Is there a way to find my BIOS version without booting into it?
<nemo> Hillshum: sure
<nemo> Hillshum: sudo dmidecode -t0
<nemo> Hillshum: t1 is neat too, but doesn't have bios info
<mzz> or cat /sys/devices/virtual/dmi/id/bios_*
<yacc__> Just wondering, after having enjoyed some defective debs, is the following feasible: 1) LVM snapshot the root fs. 2) change the UUID on the snapshot 3) make the kernel boot with the new UUID as root?
<yacc__> That would allow one to test upgrades how stable they are.
<bbigras> I just started a java app (ps3 media server) and the screen started to do something I could describe as blink and the mouse was stuck. after about half a minute I was able to ALT+F1 and killed the app and now there's something wrong with the graphics, some windows are black. this is what my irc client looks like right now http://imagebin.ca/view/fMpLWBC.html
<nemo> yacc__: erm. why not just test in a VM?
<joaopinto> yacc__, I don't have experience with LVM, but I guess that should work
<mzz> yacc__: one issue is that it's preferable to take the snapshot while the fs isn't mounted
<yacc__> nemo, because the VM will not show me if the new nvidia driver makes the kernel train for oops olympics ;)
<joaopinto> mzz, what's the problem with doing snapshots from mounted volumes ? (except for changing data files which you don't care unless it's a db) :P ?
<mzz> yacc__: so if you take the snapshot while the system runs you'll have to trust fsck and friends to do the right thing if you end up falling back to it
<yacc__> mzz well, preferable, but all of our journaling fs should be capable of handling a power failure ;)
<mzz> yep
<yacc__> mzz well, I take a snapshot, that's the "old-working" system.
<yacc__> I modify stuff as needed.
<mzz> yep, I know.
<nemo> yacc__: hm. wouldn't nvidia driver only be loaded in graphical runlevel? can always revert in safe mode anyway.
<nemo> yacc__: seems easier than mucking w/ UUID
<mzz> just saying you must trust the journaling as well as any data files open at the time you take the snapshot to cope
<joaopinto> a lot can go wrong with real hw support that you will not detected on a VM :)
<mzz> and yeah, I wouldn't mess with UUIDs, just tell it to boot the right named volume
<yacc__> nemo, not really I had this weekend the situation where mountall was battling with the rescue menu => no text mode at all, let's fetch a boot CD "game" :(
<nemo> that sounds easier too :)
<nemo> yeep
<yacc__> nemo, well, the UUID changes should be scriptable.
<yacc__> nemo, e.g. this weekend I had a situation where the nvidia deb was bad for my hardware => I could with a number of tricks and well timed interaction (Esc + root password + open to mountall before rescue-menu comes up) to get a textmode box running => that does not solve the problem that my working nvidia driver is gone :(
<ph8> hi all, i have a windows 7 partition that grub didn't seem to detect on install, any info on how i can add my windows entry to grub now?
<cohete> what happened to hid2hci in karmic? I can't find it
<nemo> yacc__: huh. the working driver wasn't in your local cache still?
<yacc__> nemo, which cache? (apt => no)
<nemo> yacc__: I had that happen to me a couple of times before, and someone here pointed out was a glib issue in compiling the new driver.
<nemo> yacc__: luckily was all still in my cache so reverting was easy
<joaopinto> ph8, sudo os-prober
<yacc__> Worse, nouveau did not work either, ...
<yacc__> And vesa had problems setting up the display :(
<ph8> joaopinto:  It found the windows drive thanks, has that cmd also added it to grub?
<joaopinto> ph8, run: sudo update-grub
<joaopinto> os-prober only setups some config files
<joaopinto> update-grub will use the output from os-prober
<yacc__> nemo, in truth, this time it was the nvidia driver plus a number of other irritating minor issues like mountall, but having a complete "staging" box that one can test for an hour without risk would be probably worthwhile.
<cohete> i see hid2hci referenced in certain bug reports but can't find it on my installation. can anyone verify that /usr/sbin/hid2hci does or does not exist for them?
<ph8> joaopinto++; // Thanks!
<joaopinto> :)
<Hillshum> nemo: HP has a update available. I'll flash it once I finish watching jeopardy
<s1300045> hey guys, has anyone tried building a wireless ap? isn't madwifi taken out of repo?
<almoxarife1> one more time, anyone set alsa as default sound and managed to make the sound applet work correctly?
<nemo> Hillshum: good luck.
<almoxarife1> that is use the volume applet to adjust volume
<nemo> Hillshum: you can also alter the temperature halt limits, but that could have bad effects - of course, running hot can be bad even if it doesn't halt.
<nemo> almoxarife1: heh. I can't get that applet to work even w/ PA as default sound
<almoxarife1> nemo: did you previously have alsa as default?
<nemo> almoxarife1: not in Jaunty.
<nemo> maaaaybe in Hardy
<nemo> but I don't think so
<nemo> I pretty much left that alone
<almoxarife1> left alone??????????????? I can't do it, there must be an answer
<ubuntuLoverV2> dmatt: too patient for her own good :D
<joaopinto> almoxarife1, the gnome mixer depends on pulseaudio
<almoxarife1> joaopinto: I don't think so
<almoxarife1> take that back
<joaopinto> almoxarife1, I don't think so, I am sure
<nemo> "take that back" :)
<almoxarife1> yes, you right, I am using alsa mixer
<gh0zt> hmm my visual effects are broken in karmic
<nemo> oh. thought you were telling him to take that back - "I" is such a useful pronoun. I neglect it at times too though.
<nemo> gh0zt: what graphics card?
<gh0zt> ATI 4600
<almoxarife1> "I" take it back
<nemo> :)
<nemo> gh0zt: I'm using 4670
<gh0zt> does yours work? i'm missing my wobbly windows
<almoxarife1> gnome mixer is dependent, it sits and waits for something that is not there
<joaopinto> 4670 here :P
<nemo> gh0zt: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers - jockey doesn't list anything you haven't enabled?
<nemo> probably need fglrx
<gh0zt> hardware is green, says using proprietary driver
<mbeierl> anyone ever had an asus eeepc that "won't turn on" ?  My daughter's eeepc - power is there but display remains blank
<gh0zt> i'll try a hard reboot
<gh0zt> brb
<ubuntuLoverV2> ghzt: affect not effect... think of effect as in special effect ;)
<gh0zt> it is effects muppet
<gh0zt> lol
<gh0zt> bye
<Termana> mbeierl - I have an eeepc, but mines never done that. Though I have seen people have it and resolve it, check out the eeeuser forum
<ubuntuLoverV2> yes it is actually lol
<nemo> "muppet??"
<ubuntuLoverV2> *hides into nearest dark hole*
<almoxarife1> that eeepc seems to be buggy
<mbeierl> thanks Termana... forgot about them ... will do!
<Termana> your mum seems buggy almoxarife1
<nemo> mbeierl: don't know anything about eeepc, but... can you determine if it is just the display, if possibly is a CPU fan failure (no whirring), do you hear any suspicious beeps...
<dmatt> ubuntuLoverV2: wish me luck... I am going to test karmic on my main notebook... there is some spare partition
<almoxarife1> mum?
<switchgirl1> MrSchmo: yes
<Termana> I'm from Australia we spell it mUm here, not mOm
<mbeierl> nemo, nope - it's an SD hd as well, so no sounds usually anyway - but nope, no beeps, no sounds at all...
<switchgirl1> its the adaptor usually but I don't know why it won't in this case
<dmatt> ubuntuLoverV2: btw have you tried that small /boot partition that mzz advised yesterday?
<almoxarife1> 'we' leave our mums out of it here
<nemo> mbeierl: no CPU fan sound usually? huh. nice.
<cohete> anyone have bluetooth working? scanning very rarely detects devices, and pairing never seems to work for me
<nemo> mbeierl: can you ping it? :D
<mbeierl> nemo: not during post, maybe under heavy use it'll turn on ;)
<mbeierl> nemo: won't boot - no hd activity
<gh0zt> hurrah, hard reboot fixed it.. got my wobbly windows back
<nemo> mbeierl: ah. missed the no hd activity bit
<Termana> almoxarife1: I didn't mean to offend you, was only joking - sorry :P
<mbeierl> nemo: not sure if I mentioned it explicitly...  Tried boot with external display attached, no dice there either.  Going over the eeepc forums now...
<joaopinto> DonaldShimoda, have you filed a bug report about the sound problem ?
<switchgirl1> I have issues with ubuntu one in karmic taking up too much ram
<gh0zt> karmic is amazing, all my sound works out of the box <3 u developers
<Insomniac``> Hey guys. I need a little help. I was upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and it seems that my power went out during the upgrade. I'm now stuck in recovery console, and wanting to start networking, but "start networking" and "/etc/init.d/networking start" does not work. What do I need to do?
<DonaldShimoda> joaopinto, no, because i not have any data to give
<DonaldShimoda> gh0st, heheheheh just dont apply the today update for pulse audio!
<mbeierl> fyi: eeepc - from forums "if power and wifi are on it means bad ram"  Those are the lights we've got here... Trying a ram replacement ;)
<Termana> mbeierl - I also think people were having the same problem after a bad BIOs flash, but I guess you weren't doing one of those were you?
<hipitihop> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<DonaldShimoda> smebody just lost sound today after installing the pulse-audio update???
<DonaldShimoda> anybody knows how to revert to previous deb for pulseaudio?
<IndyGunFreak> DonaldShimoda, no, but how does he know that pulse audio caused the prob?
<asteroid> hello, running 9.10 I would like to disable (not uninstall) NetworkManager. I disable nm-applet in "preferences → start applications" and via gnome-terminal I did "sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager remove". I reboot. But NetworkManager still manage eth0 and run (seen in `ps`)
<asteroid> Can someone tell me how to disable NM ?
<IndyGunFreak> asteroid, are you wanting to do this for a specific user?
<asteroid> IndyGunFreak, no. It's a laptop. At home, I run VM (with bridge) and outdoor, I need easy wifi (via NM it's easy).
<asteroid> IndyGunFreak, there is only one user
<IndyGunFreak> weird
<IndyGunFreak> dunno the answer to that
<asteroid> NM and bridge not work : NM still assing eth0 ip, but in bridge it's br0 which get the ip
<asteroid> I just want to disable nm.
<Docteh> then do so
<asteroid> disable at boot
<asteroid> not at each boot
<almoxarife1> is there a fix to firefox hogging memory?
<Docteh> asteroid: apt-get remove it?
<Docteh> or look in /etc/init.d for the script name and then fiddle with update-rc.d to delete it
<asteroid> [23:40] <<asteroid>> hello, running 9.10 I would like to disable (not uninstall) NetworkManager.
<nemo> joaopinto: I was reading https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/GlitchFreeAudio - would setting tsched=0 or 1 help in my issues you think?
<asteroid> Docteh, i did all that
<nemo> or is that obsolete/fedora specific
<Docteh> so whats starting it?
<asteroid> I don't know Docteh
<asteroid> a grep -i network /etc/init.d/*  say me pulseaudio "should start it"
<joaopinto> nemo, I am not sure it applies, per my readings Ubuntu's PA implementation is worse than Fedora
<asteroid> but I do not know if INFO BLOC is parsed or just here for hackers
<Docteh> if its commented out its not used when actually running the scripts
<mbeierl> fyi: eeepc - nope that was not the issue :(
<Docteh> probably for a tool to order the stuff properly
<nastas> asteroid:did you try sudo update-rc.d -f network-manager-gnome remove? idk if it is right
<h00k> Where is the guy I was talking to earlier about a macbook and karmic
<h00k> bix-something,
<h00k> not here, apparently.
<h00k> I see a lot of people having troubles on identi.ca rgarding brightness and such not working
<asteroid> nastas, network-manager-gnome does not exists in /etc/init.d
<Docteh> indenti.ca is twitter for canadians?
<rww> Docteh: identi.ca is twitter for people who believe that using open platforms for their microblogging is good.
<Fanfare> what was changed in Xorg? i have problem with xinput device on my tablet...
<asteroid> Docteh, when I wrote bash script, sometime I use comments for human and another script can parse the comment
<nemo> joaopinto: ... worse??
<nemo> joaopinto: odd. thought karmic was on the bleeding edge on this one
<asteroid> var=$(grep #comment-1: | cut -d : -f 2)  ← for example
<Docteh> ah
<asteroid> nobody on irc (freenode) can say me how to disable NM :(
<asteroid> is ubuntu really open source  ? :)
<Termana> Come off it
<Docteh> haha open source doesn't mean without problems
<joaopinto> nemo, http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pa-in-ubuntu.html
<Docteh> asteroid: its probably the nm applet thats starting it
<nastas> asteroid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FNetworkManager#Disabling%20NetworkManager
<asteroid> Docteh, open source let me see who launch NM ;)
<Termana> Out of interest, why the hell do you want to disable the network manager?
<Docteh> he's trying to do a bridge
<joaopinto> asteroid, mv /etc/init/network-manager.conf /etc/init/network-manager.conf.disabled
<joaopinto> asteroid, oepn source is about reading, not about asking :)
<nemo> joaopinto: hum. don't have much context for that
<asteroid> nastas, thx but your link seems old
<joaopinto> nemo, the date is a good context :)
<nemo> joaopinto: like why that flat-volumes thing was enabled. given my weird random volume problems, perhaps it fixes 'em
<asteroid> joaopinto, wow. Where did you read that ?
<nemo> joaopinto: yeah, but that's just a developer rant. devs always think their stuff is perfect the way it is :)
 * asteroid go and try that
<dogson> what is up with the netbook-launcher in netbook remix, i have alot of missing icons in the "System" menu, power settings and appearance and alot more are missing, tried to delete .gnome* .gconf* but theyr still gone
<nemo> joaopinto: heck. take our attempt at testing before latest hedgewars release :-/
<joaopinto> nemo, right, but we are talking about PA's developer
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> joaopinto: I have vague memory of some bug I was subscribed to mentioning something about flat volumes
 * nemo searches
<joaopinto> asteroid, you need to read about upstart
<joaopinto> asteroid, man upstart :)
 * jimpop wonders how far away upstart2 is
<nemo> joaopinto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/403859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403859 in pulseaudio "Karmic - sound level gets lowered when opening new sound files" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nemo>     + 0090-disable-flat-volumes.patch: Many people seem uncomfortable
<nemo>       with PA's new default volume adjustment routine, so disable it
<nemo>       in favour of the existing behaviour known in previous Ubuntu
<nemo>       releases.
<nemo> ooops. sorry!
<nemo> did not notice that was 4 lines
<nemo> "This addresses LP: #403859, #433209."
<nemo> joaopinto: no idea what the other one is since either the link is bad, or the server he is linking to is having problems.
<asteroid> joaopinto, amazing, that's ok \o/
<Fanfare> someone having karmic on a tablet running?
<nemo> joaopinto: anyway, 0090-disable-flat-volumes.patch seems like it could only help my current problems, and since the other one mentions bluetooth probably unrelated to me too
<nemo> guess I'll try the tsched thing and see what happens
<joaopinto> :)
<gh0zt> i'm trying it on my HP tablet later this evening
<gh0zt> if 64-bit is available that is
<Fanfare> gh0zt: could you please then let me know if your input device works correctly?
<gh0zt> i'll msg you when it's done
<mickster04> 6 channel audio doesnt seem to work in karmic
<Fanfare> gh0zt: Im having difficulties with tablet pen using apps like cellwriter
<mickster04> is that known
<gh0zt> what hardware you running it on?
<Fanfare> gh0zt: asus r1f convertible
<Fanfare> gh0zt: the prob seems like timing related... i cant get cellwriter to recognize 2 strokes as 1 char... like =
<gh0zt> i'll have it running shortly, sooner i get this vista crap off it the better
<Insomniac``> does anyone know how to take a read-only filesystem and get it running properly again? >.<
<nemo> fsck? :)
<Insomniac``> tried that, did nothing after a reboot and all
<Insomniac``> is there something i'm supposed to do after a fsck? lol
<Fanfare> gh0zt: i did the mistake to let win xp on it .-(
<gh0zt> well at least xp is better than vista, vista is such a resource hog but karmic wins
<nemo> Insomniac``: you did run fsck w/ repair options right?
<Insomniac``> fsck -p -c -f -v
<nemo> Insomniac``: ummm. and the filesystem - is it perhaps read only due to privileges?
<dt3kk> will the netbook remix run on my laptop?
<nemo> Insomniac``: like, is an ext3/ext4 set to be owned by root?
<nemo> (external)
<Insomniac``> ummmm how would i check that actually?
<Roey> hello
<Hillshum> nemo: Still around? Don't think it was overheating
<Roey> how do I REMOVE grub from /dev/md0?
<nemo> Hillshum: oh?
<nemo> Hillshum: and. was about to leave :)
<nemo> Insomniac``: is this an external HD?
<Insomniac``> nope, internal. it's a laptop.
<nemo> Insomniac``: windows partition?
<Insomniac``> ext3
<Hillshum> I need write a script to log the temp for me, then try to crash it
<nemo> Insomniac``: root partition?
<Insomniac``> yeah. /. everythingi nstalledon /
<nemo> Hillshum: pretty sure temperature warnings should get written to syslog
<nemo> Insomniac``: aight. well, unless you were really silly, only reason that should be read only is errors on boot
<Hillshum> nemo: /var/log/ something?
<nemo> syslog*
<Insomniac``> right. read-only on boot. i doubt there's any other issue, but there might be an issue cause of the fact i was doing the 9.04=>9.10 upgrade, and i think it was just waiting for a confirmation from me (then the power went out)
<Insomniac``> i'm running another fsck to see if it'll work on a reboot again or starting gdm or something.
<asteroid> thx folks, see you
<nemo> ouch :(
<nemo> Insomniac``: UPS FTW
<Insomniac``> yeah it is but my laptop is like, ok your power supply went off, four hours to go. i wasn't home for 3 more hours lol
<nemo> Insomniac``: huh. you were doing an upgrade remotely
<Insomniac``> nah was home, then had school
<nemo> ahhh.
<Insomniac``> hate it but gotta do it.
<Hillshum> nemo: So far all I've found is lots of this http://paste2.org/p/485620
<Insomniac``> ugh fscks are so slow on a 320 drive lol
<nemo> Hillshum: that appears like it would be unrelated to temperature, if indeed that was the problem
<nemo> Insomniac``: much much much faster w/ ext4
<Insomniac``> really?
<Insomniac``> hmmmm might need to look into that then lol
<nemo> Insomniac``: I have a 500GB - happens in seconds
<Hillshum> nemo: Should I test it without Compiz?
<Insomniac``> you know what. lol
<nemo> Hillshum: compiz shouldn't cause your entire computer to power off.
<nemo> Hillshum: buuut, maybe disabling nvidia :)
<nemo> I certainly have had panics due to nvidia in the past
<Hillshum> nemo: :/ I did upgrade the BIOS
<Hillshum> s/nvidia/ati
<nemo> oh. well. disable fglrx then :)
<nemo> Hillshum: logging could be a decent idea.  Also, if you are using emifreq it should display your temperature if your CPU supports
<nemo> Hillshum: can use that to see if it is steadily climbing higher just before a crash
<nemo> or restrict the cpu speed
<nemo> oh well. gotta go
<nemo> Hillshum: good luck.
<Hillshum> nemo: I both restricted the speed and watched the temp last crash
<Hillshum> thanks
<Hillshum> Anyone else know what could be causing the problem of hangs during heavy CPU usage?
<gh0zt> overheating
<Hillshum> gh0zt: I'm pretty sure I've ruled that out
<mesula> Forget Karmic, it's Lucid Lynx that I've been looking forward to these last few months.
<gh0zt> sounds pervy
<yofel> Hillshum: heavy cpu usage from /what/ ? Does it also hang if you just use stress to hog the cpu?
<joaopinto> Hillshum, kernel hang ?
<Hillshum> yofel: Compiling, games, other things too
<Hillshum> joaopinto: Maybe. The screen will blank and the system becomes unresponsive
<joaopinto> it could be a "regular" kernel lock
<Scotch> hi there
<Hillshum> joaopinto: as in...
<joaopinto> sorry, i need to sleep :\
<nameiner> After installing nvidia drivers skype doesn't show any video anymore. It just shows a white screen where the incoming video should be. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Byron> New HDD, new install of 9.04 and network dropped while getting the new packages.
<Byron> Is there a way of knowing if I'm somehow using a bad driver for my network?
<mesula> Byron: Burn another Live CD.
<mesula> Byron: That's what I'm going to do to test my Wi-Fi problem.
<Byron> mesula: the thing is that I've had this issue for the past 2-3 releases.
<Hillshum> Okay. Just crashed it using stress. Made it to 100C before it went.
<mesula> Byron: 2-3 Karmic releases or 2-3 Ubuntu releases?
<mesula> Hillshum: That's excessive for a CPU.
<Byron> mesula: Kubuntu releases
<mesula> Byron: Kubuntu=Ubuntu
<Hillshum> mesula: Okay.
<Scotch> I'm so exited about Karmic, I soo can't wait. I know I have 2 days to go but I want it soo badly because all my IDEs get updated but I'm so afraid to do it now. Last time I tried (about a month ago) I had many error popups popping from everywhere. Is it stable enough now ?
<mesula> Hillshum: You risk causing permanent damage.
<Hillshum> eeek.
<Byron> mesula: I know.
<mesula> Scotch: It's much more stable now than it was a month ago.
<mesula> Scotch: I've been tracking stability over the last couple of months.
<mesula> Scotch: ecryptfs is still causing my system to crash, though.
<mesula> Scotch: But it hasn't hard crashed for a while now.
<Scotch> mesula: I don't think I use ecryptfs. Don't know what it is though or if it used by the kernel.
<mesula> Scotch: File encryption.
<mesula> Scotch: I use it to encrypt my home directory.
<xrandr> ok. what could cause sound to arbitrarily work
<Scotch> mesula: But I so badly want to upgrade my computer right now just to get GCC 4.4, Netbeans 6.7 and all other stuff without having to download those through something other than aptitude
<mesula> Scotch: It's the best newish feature of Ubuntu IMO.
<xrandr> i mean, sometimes i boot up, sound works fine
<xrandr> other times, not so much
<mesula> xrandr: Pulseaudio?
<mesula> Scotch: I can't really help you there. Sorry.
<xrandr> mesula: not sure if it's using pulse audio or not.
 * xrandr likes alsa
<mesula> xrandr: I had to disable Pulseaudio on one of my PCs.
<mesula> Pulseaudio is promising, just not ready for my uses.
<mesula> It's semi-incompatible with Wine. :(
<xrandr> and how does one disable pulse audio?
<mesula> Also, it hates my motherboard audio.
<mesula> xrandr: By uninstalling it.
<Scotch> mesula: I know all this stuff is present in Karmic. But I don't want to end up with lots of error popups like it did a month ago
<mesula> Scotch: Wait two days and 13 minutes for the official release, then?
<Scotch> mesula: but as we are just 2 days from the release, is there still lots of bugs to fix ? I mean, huge bugs ?
<mesula> Scotch: No idea.
<mesula> Scotch: I'm just an end user.
 * xrandr attempts a reboot
<Scotch> mesula: last time I asked they answered me like "go ahead Karmic is perfectly stable and just minor bugs left." well it didn't look like this lol
<gh0zt> Fanfare: karmic works fine on my tablet so far
<mesula> Scotch: When creating LUKS encrypted partitions, some earlier versions of cryptsetup did not wipe out any pre-existing filesystem metadata on the partition.  The current version of blkid used in the Ubuntu 9.10 RC will refuse to export a UUID for a partition containing more than one type of metadata signature. This means that encrypted disks may fail to be decrypted at boot time, possibly preventing the system from booting at all. Users of LUKS system-level d
<mesula> Scotch: Empathy's MSN messaging support is provided by telepathy-butterfly, the version included in karmic advertises it supports Audio/Video chat however for stability reasons it has been disabled in Karmic. If you wish to test MSN AV support in Empathy, please install telepathy-butterfly from https://edge.launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa and report bugs so we can make it as solid as possible in Lucid. (437828)
<mesula> Scotch: Installing on Marvell Dove boards requires a network connection.  This will be fixed immediately after RC. (457536)
<Fanfare> gh0zt: did u test celwriter? how did u install? what tablet driver?
<mesula> Scotch: Source: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview#Known%20issues
<Scotch> mesula: Thanks :)
<mesula> Scotch: A lot of win32 applications don't install and run properly. :(
<mesula> Scotch: You're welcome.
<afv> hi
<mesula> afv: Hello.
<afv> i need some help with firefox-3.7. it just "died" and won't start
<mesula> afv: You don't really need to say "hi" in a channel with so many people present.
<afv> ok
<mesula> afv: Try 'killall firefox' before starting it again.
<afv> it isn't running
<mesula> afv: Are you sure?
<afv> and debugging just says Program exited with code 01.
<afv> yes, i am
<mesula> afv: I thought the latest Firefox was 3.5?
<gh0zt> Fanfare: live CD default driver whatever that is
<afv> i'm using 3.7
<gh0zt> Fanfare: i don't have celwriter
<mesula> afv: WTF? There is no 3.7.
<afv> mesula, development...
<mesula> afv: I thought it was 3.6 that's in development?
<hvgotcodes> i just added the no backfill ppa but cant find the actual package
<hvgotcodes> so the question is where is the package?
<afv> there's 3.7 for some time already..
<Hillshum> mesula: there are both
<Fanfare> gh0zt: so not installed yet... ok
<afv> i've been with 3.6 for some weeks/months and just went to 3.7 last week
 * Hillshum thinks it might be overheating after all
<yofel> mesula: think of it as like debian: 3.5 - stable, 3.6 - testing, 3.7 - unstable ;)
<BUGabundo> 3 days for bunny killing :) w00t
<afv> ok, just found this at dmesg: firefox-3.7[4598]: segfault at 0 ip 00f6a050 sp bfd0bad0 error 4 in libxul.so[dbc000+c47000]
<mesula> yofel: Roger that.
<gh0zt> Fanfare: cellwriter is i386 i can't install it
<BUGabundo> afv what addons?
<afv> some.. :p
<BUGabundo> let me guess, xmarks?
<afv> nop
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> start in safe mode turn them of
<BUGabundo> and then bysec
<afv> bysec?
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-27
<afv> well, it started with addons disabled.. thanks
<afv> should have remembered it :p
<mesula> WTF there's an interruptible process named . which is using all my CPU.
<mesula> With /etc/passwd as an open file...
<mesula> Yay I killed the fucker. :D
<gh0zt> poor dot
<afv> BUGabundo, looks it's all working again :s  thanks
<afv> looks like it's*
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> now start enabling addons one by one
<BUGabundo> restarting FF on each
<BUGabundo> until I see which is causing it
<afv> done that already :p
<BUGabundo> ok
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: sorry to bug (hee hee) you, but aren't you an eeepc user?
<BUGabundo> so what was it ?
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: I'm not
<BUGabundo> 13.3"
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: sorry - must have got you mixed up :)
<afv> i don't know.. maybe there was some corrupted file
<hipitihop> I'm running HMDI audio and each time I reboot I need to go into the mixer and reenable one of the switches.... how can I get things to stick ?
<afv> i didn't enable all that i had enabled.. just enabled the ones i really use :)
<patdk-lap> man, I really hate lenovo bios updates
<patdk-lap> every bios update wipes all settings in the bios
<afv> gotta go
<mesula> patdk-lap: Yeah, and how often do you update the BIOS?
<patdk-lap> every few months
<patdk-lap> 4th time this year
<patdk-lap> it's just annoying, download iso, burn a cd, boot of cd, then I have to go in the bios and reset everything :)
<afv> oops.. BUGabundo.. :s
<afv> about:plugins:   No plugins are installed
<BUGabundo> sim?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> enable them too
<BUGabundo> one by one
<afv> hum
<afv> i thought i just disabled the addons. lol
<BUGabundo> nop
<afv> too tired :p
<BUGabundo> *everything*
<BUGabundo> me tooooo
<hvgotcodes> hey when i add a ppa where do i find the package in the ppa?
<coz_> hvgotcodes,   gnome?
<hvgotcodes> coz_, yes
<hvgotcodes> coz_, its the xserver no backfill
<coz_> hvgotcodes,   open synaptic pacakge manager   hit the Search button and type in the name of the applications
<hvgotcodes> coz_, yes i did that, then searched by version, but icant find the version with ~ppa1 on the end of i t
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  did you hit the reload button first
<coz_> hvgotcodes,   you may have to do that since that would be equivelent to  sudo apt-get update
<coz_> be right back ...natu
<coz_> nature call
<hvgotcodes> coz_ yes i have done sudo apt-get update
<afv> BUGabundo, all enabled now.. thanks again
<BUGabundo> np
<Scotch> does anyone know if flash support has been improved in Karmic x64 or do the same hassles persist ?
<test34> Scotch, it works a little better with flash 64bit alpha
<test34> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Scotch> About that alpha, I think I don't get it. There's a script on the net that installs 10.0.0.16 but the default version I have (on jaunty) is more recent, it's 10.0.0.32
<coz_> hvgotcodes,   can you link me to the ppa  ?
<hvgotcodes> coz_, https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-weyland/+archive/xserver-nobackfill/+packages
<Scotch> Soooo, I don't know if I should use the script
<Scotch> where do I put this .so ?
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  and  you are looking for the  "xserver-nobackfill" pacakges?
<hvgotcodes> correct
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  and in the Search for synaptic you types   xserver-nobackfil   ?
<Roey> I have a tricky situation:   I have /dev/md0 (which is /dev/sd{a,b}1) that's this puny 100 MiB partition at the start of my partition table.  I want to boot off of /, which has its own /boot;  / is on /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2).  How do I do this neatly?
<hvgotcodes> coz_, technically im searching for just xorg-server and trying to find it by verson
<hvgotcodes> xserver-nobackfill yieds no results
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  ok  and xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4  doesnt show up !
<coz_> mm
<test34> Scotch, uninstall any current flash player version and then copy the .so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/, /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<Scotch> test34: ok, thanks but what if I don't use firefox ?
<Scotch> test34: say for instance I use chromium-browser or some software with embedded flash in it
<hvgotcodes> coz_ that package does show up.  the one in the ppa has a ~ppa1 on the end of it, which i dont see in synaptic
<test34> Scotch, copy it in your browser's plugin directory
<Scotch> ok let me try to find it
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  what address for the ppa  did you actually put into software sources?
<hvgotcodes> coz_ catting /etc/apt/sources is eb http://ppa.launchpad.net/launchpad-weyland/xserver-nobackfill/ubuntu karmic main
<hvgotcodes> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/launchpad-weyland/xserver-nobackfill/ubuntu karmic main
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  ok hold on checking now
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  I am not getting anything here eigher
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  let me check a few things
<hvgotcodes> coz_, thanx
<hvgotcodes> i did make the mistake of adding the ppa in the gui program, and then doing it again directly in sources, but that shouldn't hurt it i would imagine
<hvgotcodes> note that the version on the ppa website is what i am looking for -- the version is there except for the ~ppa1
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  I do see the xserver-xorg-core with same revision numbers and no ppa
<hvgotcodes> coz_, yep
<CPrgmSwR2> How long does it take for someone to take a look at a bug filed?
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  my best guess  is that the ppa version and the one listed in synaptic are one in the same
<hvgotcodes> ok lemme try it
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: not to be sounding too harsh, but it can take any amount of time and the only way to speed it up is to volunteer.  generally I'd give it a few days
<hvgotcodes> coz_, there are a lot of packages with that version -- which do i need?
<mesula> This is why Ubuntu sucks: http://www.fewt.com/2009/10/i-give-up.html
<CPrgmSwR2> mbeierl: I have no sound and if I know what to do to get it working I would
<CPrgmSwR2> but I have no idea what steps to take at this point
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  I would assume if you tick the xserver-xorg-core it will include the necessary pacakges required for minimal install
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: sorry - sometimes it is like that.  I don't know myself, but I did want to attempt to answer the question about "how long".  What type of sound card do you have?
<hvgotcodes> coz_, thats what i did, it said 'reinstalling'
<hvgotcodes> not promising
<CPrgmSwR2> NVidia MCP67
<CPrgmSwR2> it worked in 9.04
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  so that means it was already installed..mm.... unless you directly download fromm the ppa site I am not sure what the differences would be unless you looked into the package contents for comparison
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: ooo.  sorry - way out of my knowledge realm.
<hvgotcodes> coz_, why wouldn't the source url allow synaptic to pick it up?
<Byron> After so much troubleshooting my on-board NIC, I put in a simple one I was running on my server and viola. No more network issues. Stupid mobo. Anyone know where I can find vintage mobos?
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  that one is puzzling unless it is already the same version or there is nothing in the ppa to pick up
<hvgotcodes> coz_, but it lists the packages when you click it
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  mmm then I am puzzled for sure
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  you might want to contact the ppa  owner
<hvgotcodes> any fglrx users need this
<FeasibilityStudy> Will anyone here on an x64 kernel please run this command and tell me what it tells you:  dmesg | grep NX
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  you are having issues with your ati card?
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: I presume you're bug #455912 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455912 in alsa-driver "NVidia MCP67 Audio Device - No Sound - Kubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455912
<CPrgmSwR2> mbeierl: yes
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: is the bug confirmed?  I'm not that familiar with launchpad, but I've heard it helps to get the bug into confirmed state
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: no, sorry - I see the bug is just in new state.
<CPrgmSwR2> mbeierl: and how do I get it into confirmed status
<hvgotcodes> coz_ the standard slow resize/maximize issue from jaunty.  I was hoping that and my suspend/resume issues would be fixed with karmic, but i guess not :(
<mbeierl> Any one here affected by bug # 455912 and can confirm this is the case?
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  oh darn  I have no idea about the suspend issues at all since I dont use laptops here
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: click on the state "New" and it'll show you can change it to confirmed - I think.  I'm not sure if you need someone else to confirm it
<CPrgmSwR2> coz_: just for the record suspend doesn't work for me as well
<CPrgmSwR2> but that I can do without
<hvgotcodes> coz_ i had read that the latest catalyst driver fixed a bunch of suspend issues.
<CPrgmSwR2> mbeierl: I need someone else to confirm it
<CPrgmSwR2> I can't do it
<hvgotcodes> and my laptops hibernates ok, i just doesnt resume from suspend ok -- but thats getting ahead of ourselves -- the slow maximize/resize is a real issue
<coz_> hvgotcodes,  oh I see  mmm ok I am tell you right now that I know nothing about ati  however  I do know of two people in #compiz   that would    either adamk or soreau
<mbeierl> CPrgmSwR2: I hate to say, but that might hold things up a little...
<mbeierl> keep asking around during different times of day (every couple of hours) if anyone else can confirm it.
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> Does driver support for various devices get deprecated over time?
<det> I just did a fresh install of karmic and now I am hearing a random "boop" sounds every now and then when listening to music
<test34> FeasibilityStudy, http://pastebin.com/f13cda1de
<CPrgmSwR2> det: what kinda graphics card?
<det> you mean sound ?
<FeasibilityStudy> test34: Looks like the 64 bit kernel is not enabling native hardware based NX
<det> ati graphics, integrated sound
<FeasibilityStudy> Instead we are getting 32 bit NX emulation
<det> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
 * BUGabundo /usr/local/bin/xfcre76 BUGabundo | tee /dev/sleep
<det> maybe the booping is just empathy notifcations , I just disabled them to see if it fixes
<CPrgmSwR2> det: lol
<kaddi> hi is there a way to get gparted to merge free space with an already created partition?
<det> oh
<det> the booping is a replacement for system bell
<CPrgmSwR2> det: I wish that was my problem
<rodensky> hello ppl =)
<test34> FeasibilityStudy, does it affect performance or security?
<dpic> so, uh, do we no longer have to add multiverse and restricted in karmic? i noticed that they're already checked off now
<dpic> anybody know if that will stay true for the final release?
<FeasibilityStudy> test34: It's a security feature built into most 64 bit CPU's.  I just asked an Ubuntu developer and they said it was merely an error in logging and that everything is OK..So no worries..
<test34> ok FeasibilityStudy
<Fanfare> gh0st: must be available as amd64 too as i have it installed...
<Roey> I have a tricky situation:   I have /dev/md0 (which is /dev/sd{a,b}1) that's this puny 100 MiB partition at the start of my partition table.  I want to boot off of /, which has its own /boot;  / is on /dev/md1 (that is, /dev/sd{a,b}2).  How do I do this neatly?
<Fanfare> gh0st: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe cellwriter 1.3.4-1ubuntu1 [160kB] cellwriter_1.3.4-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb)
<CPrgmSwR2> It looks like the NVidia HDA audio drivers are pretty common among the hp laptop Pavillion modles
<CPrgmSwR2> I would suspect this will get attention once 9.10 is official released
<bjsnider> nvidia's out of that business anyway
<bjsnider> before you invest in a laptop you might want to put linux on, compare it to what dell is offering to make sure you're not getting hardware that is unsupported
<patdk-lap> heh, dell and their never ending broadcom wifi crap
<dpic> having multiverse enabled by default in karmic is a change from jaunty, right? is it going to remain that way for the final release
<patdk-lap> even the broadcom network card are a pain
<nick125> I swapped my Broadcrap card for an Intel one...and it might not be completely smooth sailing with the Intel card, at least it's better than ndiswrapper.
<patdk-lap> I had horrible issues with jaunty and intel 5300
<patdk-lap> it kept corrupting my ext3 filesystems
<nick125> patdk-lap: Ouch.
<patdk-lap> but only happened in jaunty, and installing backports fixed it up
<nick125> and I thought my issues with iwl3945 were bad.
<patdk-lap> ya, I couldn't even complete the install
<patdk-lap> finally disabled wifi in the bios and got it installed, installed backports, and enabled
 * nick125 's wireless connection seems to go to a crawl after 5-10 minutes
<patdk-lap> so far in karmic, it's been solid
<crimsom> Broadcom card detected and restricted drivers installed on Live CD session, but no success on fresh installed Karmic RC.
<panikkk> ick, i just tried to install karmic to usb key and now my hd won't boot, comes up with grub rescue is there a way to get my old partitions back?
<patdk-lap> it kept getting random drops in jaunty with backports,but rarely
<quimkaos> no inkspace in 9.10?
<Dai> quimkaos: try inkscape
<patdk-lap> I do seem to be saving about 3watts of laptop power usage on karmic though, that is nice
<quimkaos> i did
<Dai> !inkscape | quimkaos
<ubottu> quimkaos: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Dai> you got letters switched.
<quimkaos> it's on inkscape allright
<patdk-lap> firefox is the worst for battery life :(
<quimkaos> -_- allways thought that was inkspace ... i think i'm going blind
<patdk-lap> it's just sad that firefox uses so much more cpu power than vmware
<quimkaos> is the hp F2180 multifunction no working in 9.10?
<quimkaos> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<ubuntnew> i lost sound on my conexant chipset audio card on karmic upgrade.   I found an old driver for Jaunty kernel.  is there a way to make it work in karmic?
<Binky182> I also had sound problems with karmic, back to running jaunty
<ubuntnew> is karmic dumping alsa for pulse?
<Binky182> i believe so
<nick125> Not necessarily "dumping" alsa..
<kubuntuser> Hi everyone. I just installed kubuntu, and grub did not detect my windows partition.
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: try running update-grub
<ripps> ubuntnew: no, it can't because pulse is just a layer that exists on top of alsa, if you mean that it uses pulse instead of alsa directly, than yes. They've been moving towards since 8.04
<johnjohn101> will I be able to use ubuntu one from windows (sorry)
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: I do not have that cmd
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: hmm, maybe you are running grub1 and not grub2?
<ubuntnew_> ok, so is there a way to make the jaunty driver work on the new kernel?
 * nameiner is away: Gone away for now
<ripps> johnjohn101: you can probably use it from the ubuntuone webpage, but I don't think there's an app to integrate it into explorer
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: how would that happen?
<johnjohn101> tx
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: you upgraded from 904
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: I had 904 installed, but this is a new install.
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: I used the alt install cd
<johnjohn101> i can't wait until thursday.  i've used the beta version and love it
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: well, can you check to see if you have grub-pc installed?
<h00k> Has anyone tried netconsole with Karmic?
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: is that a command or package?
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: apt-cache show grub2
<ripps> ubuntnew_: file a bug with "ubuntu-bug linux-sound-base", it's really hard to diagnose sound problems without detailed hardware info, ubuntu-bug will compile all of that and file a bug report on launchpad
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: oops: apt-cache policy grub-pc
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: Installed: 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu3
<ubuntnew_> how do i file the bug?  first experience testing - but love the concept and the work!
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: then you should have the update-grub command
<ripps> ubuntnew_: from the commandline type `ubuntu-bug linux-sound-base`
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: I do XD. You said update_grub
<kubuntuser> sorry
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: does it say command not found? or something else?  and did you use: sudo update-grub?
<ubuntnew_> ok.  thanks ripps
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: I am running update grub now
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: ah, ok.  np.  run that, if it says something about windows, then it should be fixed
<ubuntnew_> is it worth moving to grub2?
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: thanks for the help :-D
<ChogyDan> your welcome
<ripps> ubuntnew_: grub2 can hit or miss for upgraders, so for now, it will stick with grub1, you can install grub2 and and then chainload it from grub1 so that you make your system unbootable
<ripps> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: do you know what could have gone wrong?
<quimkaos> !lamp
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: I figure I should see if I can help by submitting a bug report
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dooglus> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed.  I want to try the KDE desktop, but don't want the whole kubuntu experience.  what package do I install so I can run KDE with my existing apps?
<aprilhare> hello
<patdk-lap> !baka
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: I think its a known bug, something about /sys not being mounted during the installer.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baka
<dooglus> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<aprilhare> will grub-pc (grub2) installation upgrade my grub config? i have configured windows in a multiboot manner
<aprilhare> auto-update even
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: cool :-). Thanks for the help.
<ChogyDan> aprilhare: grub2 will autodetect windows
<dooglus> sudo apt-get install kde-core
<dooglus> hmm ;)
<patdk-lap> grub2 is nice, but slow :(
<dooglus> E: Couldn't find package kde-core
<aprilhare> ChogyDan: will i be able to confirm stuff or is it all automated?
<ripps> aprilhare: I don't think grub2 will replace grub1, it will create a chainload entry in your grub1 list, so you can test if it works, if it does, there's a command you can run to replace grub1 with grub2
<dooglus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE tells me to install kde-core for the core of KDE, but it doesn't exist?
<aprilhare> ripps: that sounds good - where are the details regarding this?
<ripps> !grub2 > aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> aprilhare: like ripps said, when you install it, it will be done as an entry in your grub1 menu, so you can ignore it if it doesn't work.  BUT, the next kernel upgrade will wipe that out
<ubuntnew_> ripps: the bug report showed the sound card should work with snd-riptide.  how do i make sure it's loading?  the card isn't showing in sound prefs, but does in lspci.
<aprilhare> oh ic.
<aprilhare> gunna try it then
<ripps> ubuntnew_: I don't know, you can check to make sure the sound module is loaded with lsmod, but otherwise, you should wait until someone more knowledgeble with sound stuff helps you, probably from your bug report
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, ls -l gives me 'error: no such disk'
<dooglus> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed.  I want to try the KDE desktop, but don't want the whole kubuntu experience.  what package do I install so I can run KDE with my existing apps?
<ubuntnew_> much thanks!  how do i find the report to follow it?
<ChogyDan> dooglus: pretty sure it is kde-core
<ripps> ubuntnew_: didn't you create a bug report with ubuntu-bug?
<dooglus> !info kde-core karmic
<ubottu> Package kde-core does not exist in karmic
<aprilhare> why is the linux command line empty? went to install grub-pc  and it found the linux command line was empty.
<dooglus> ChogyDan: does that shake your faith any?
 * gh0zt_afk is away: Gone away for now
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: you still here? I am for some reason running grub 1.97
<ChogyDan> kubuntuser: yeah, that is grub2
<kubuntuser> ChogyDan: ok. :-)
 * panikkk is back.
<aprilhare> brb
<panikkk> why the heck would the karmic installer write a loader to a hard drive if i'm installing on a USB key?
<Dr_Willis> becasuse its defaulting to sda which it thinks is the first hd on the system
<panikkk> i specified /sdb
<panikkk> and checked the partition name vs the usb key size to make sure it was writing to usb
<ubuntnew_> ripps: thx.  it wasn't sending it bc somehow it couldn't open my default browser.  sent now!
<ChogyDan> dooglus: I looked.  I don't know.  Maybe just install the dependencies of jaunty kde-core, like kdebase-workspace etc.  Maybe just that workspace package.  gl
<StrangeCharm> using the karmic server RC, after attempting an install with encrypted lvm (and an unencrypted /boot in a normal partition), grub tells me 'error: no such disk'. what have i done wrong?
<dooglus> ChogyDan: I could have sworn I installed kde-minimal, but it's not installed now
<dooglus> I suspect I installed it on my 64 bit partition
<brianV> Hi all. I just upgraded from 9.04 to karmic, and the tool at System >> Preferences >> Keyboard is broken
<brianV> Failed to execute child process "gnome-keyboard-properties" (No such file or directory)
<brianV> ^^ that's what it says
<EruditeHermit> hey, is it possible to connect to a wirless network from commandline?
<patdk-lap> EruditeHermit, yep
<EruditeHermit> how?
<patdk-lap> if it's encrypted, very annoying though
<EruditeHermit> =(
<EruditeHermit> is there a commandline version of network manager
<patdk-lap> iw, iwconfig, iw*
<EruditeHermit> my interface isn't listed in iwconfig
<bjsnider> EruditeHermit, that means you don't have a driver loaded for it
<EruditeHermit> I had to unplug it
<EruditeHermit> for some reason it wasn't detected
<bjsnider> it's a usb stick?
<EruditeHermit> but unplugging and replugging made it work
<EruditeHermit> yeah
<EruditeHermit> USB device
<bjsnider> try a different hub i suppose
<EruditeHermit> yeah it works now
<i_is_broke> hey where would i look for the config system to add the driver for my sis video card.
<i_is_broke> SiSCtrl interface disabled.
<i_is_broke> To enable the SiSCtrl interface, place
<i_is_broke> 	Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
<i_is_broke>  in the "Device" section of your config file.
<i_is_broke> sorry for spam
<i_is_broke> http://pastebin.com/d6fed101
<i_is_broke> that is what i get when i enter sisctrl
<IndyGunFreak> 9.10 doesn't use xorg.conf anymore.
<i_is_broke> IndyGunFreak, ok then how do i set my video?
<IndyGunFreak> i really have no idea...
<IndyGunFreak> i_is_broke, what i done.. cuz i needed xorg.conf for an nvidia dual screen set up
<i_is_broke> IndyGunFreak, well that makes 2 of us..lol
<IndyGunFreak> i used an old xorg.conf i had from ubuntu 9.04... plugged it in to 9.10, and it worked perfectly
<i_is_broke> yeah well i have no back up of 9.04 cause it crashed and i wiped it out and started fresh with 9.10
<Byron> How do I restore my video. Now it freezes when X should start
<StrangeCharm> is the a manual for grub2 that will help me get out of the grub rescue prompt, given that i (think that i) know what's going on?
<mbt> Does anyone know where, if anywhere, there is support for lxc?  Is there anyone here that has used LXC with Karmic as both host and guest and gotten it to work with recent updates?
<mbt> StrangeCharm, http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<StrangeCharm> mbt, not all the information in there seems to be correct
<mbt> StrangeCharm, some info may be outdated. What specifically do you need to know?
<StrangeCharm> mbt, i'm sitting at a grub rescue prompt. ls initially gave me a no such disk error. i set my prefix to another disk, and now ls works. i assume therefore that this is the right disk. i want to tell grub to try to load it's config from this disk, and proceed from there
<mbt> StrangeCharm, have you tried the old commands that GRUB1 used to use to switch between listing files to see if that works at all?
<StrangeCharm> mbt, i don't know those commands, let me try looking those up now
<i_is_broke> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> i_is_broke, i have no real wayt o fix this for you, i just know what i done, and when I used my xorg.conf from 9.04, it done what I needed it to do... i'm sure there's a way to create one, i just don't know how.
<i_is_broke> IndyGunFreak, yeah im looking threw the forums and google now.
<i_is_broke> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<StrangeCharm> mbt, looks like no: "unknown command `configfile' "
<mbt> StrangeCharm, I can find no way to load a config.  You can "cat" the config and enter the lines to boot your system manually, and then fix the GRUB2 configuration after you've booted, however.
<mbt> !lxc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxc
<mbt> Eh, it was worth a try.
<roe> is karmic still the topic here?
<StrangeCharm> mbt, sadly: "unknown command `cat' "
<mbt> roe, if the topic line is to be believed, yes.  ;-)
<mbt> StrangeCharm, eh?
<mbt> StrangeCharm, can you "ls" your GRUB modules?
<mbt> If so, you'll need to load the "cat.mod" GRUB module to use cat, I guess.
<roe> I am introducing a new user to ubuntu tomorrow afternoon, should I use 9.04 or go ahead with the 9.10 installer?
<jbuncher> roe:  according to the topic, yup.
<mbt> That is at /boot/grub/cat.mod if you have /boot on a / partition; or /grub/cat.mod if you have a dedicated /boot partition.
<StrangeCharm> mbt, where do the modules live?
<mbt> StrangeCharm ^^
<roe> jbuncher, according to ubuntu.com the 29th is the release date.  Is stability going to chagne that much in 2 days?
<kubuntuser> roe, the stability of the install will probabaly change. The stability after updates will probably not change much.
<jbuncher> roe :  likely not, but you never know.  There were some issues with the RC if I recall, so you should take a look at the release notes and known issues to make sure you don't get bit by one of those.
<kubuntuser> roe: I have so far seen 2 issues with the RC
<roe> so as long as *I* can get through the installer (going to use ncurses installer anyhow) everythign shoudl be fine?
<jbuncher> roe : I should clarify, issues with installing from the RC.  installing from the final release may well be more stable.
<jbuncher> roe : read the release notes and known issues to be sure
<roe> sounds like a plan
<roe> I'm not worried about installer issues
<kubuntuser> roe: I had an issue where it did not immediatally detect my Vista on my dual boot
<kubuntuser> roe: and I used the alternative install
<roe> I can manipulate grub myself to add a boot option
<kubuntuser> roe: although, thanks to some help here, that was solved quickly
<jbuncher> roe : yeah, to be clear, the issue might not so much be the *installer*, but the set of packages included on the RC disc, which could cause issues.  There were some severe ones, though I don't remember any for x86 machines.
<kubuntuser> roe: I personally would download it to beat the rush on the 29th
<kubuntuser> roe: that is actually what I just did today. However, it is up to you if you want it. You seem to know what you are doing though
<roe> Ubuntu, especially karmic, has been getting some very nice press, congrats to all, great work.
<roe> kubuntuser, while I don't know everything, I fought my way through a lot of debian's growing pains over the years.  Common issues I can handle
<kubuntuser> roe: it is a personal decission
 * kubuntuser fears the !worksforme police
<kris_> Hi. I noticed in the past couple of days that the karmic lpia live cd was removed. Does ubuntu intend to drop support for lpia?
<kris_> That is, the image for the lpia live cd was removed from the mirrors.
<ripps> kris_: no, there was probably just something wrong with it
<kris_> Ah.
<kris_> ripps: Thank you, then.
<almoxarife> one more time, as anyone managed to fix the volume applet when alsa is the default sound?
<almoxarife> guess not
<IDWMaster> Has anyone heard of the GlobalGrid package? Some things seem to be broken in version 3.9.
<IDWMaster> I can't access my desktop icons or other programs while it is running in RA mode.
<IDWMaster> Software version is
<IDWMaster> Se arregla ax el necesita para ir a la
<IDWMaster> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/idwnet.cloud.interidw.globalgrid.78d254774daa4d2524d64edbd2e05178406e998c.1
<VXxed> Is anyone available that can help me with my laptop fan issue?  I have it fully documented here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300733
<IDWMaster> I'm having trouble with the GlobalGrid package.
<IDWMaster> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/idwnet.cloud.interidw.globalgrid.78d254774daa4d2524d64edbd2e05178406e998c.1
<IDWMaster> It doesn't appear to update the desktop properly.
<hansin> Has anyone seen when using Compiz where windows and dialog boxes will *almost* disappear (get to like 90-95% transparent)? I know this isn't normal behavior. I think I saw this in Jaunty as well.
<IDWMaster> I'm running version 3.9 and the desktop icons can't be accessed. I am also unable to access other programs outside of the virtual container while it's running.
<hansin> Not sure what is the trigger.
<xxploit> hey all i just updated my packages and had 2 updates, one for xserver and xorg i believe. Problem is now im having a problem with openl or 3d. I was just playing my game while updating and decide to restart and now my game will not launch. Has the error Fatal Error: glxCreateContext Failed, and glxinfo has the same error within its info
<IDWMaster> The graphics X server problems might be affecting the GlobalGrid package as well.
<IDWMaster> I'm having OpenGL problems with rendering transparent surfaces as well.
<IDWMaster> xxploit: Did you open a bug report on Launchpad?
<xxploit> nah didnt no if u all just updated and had this problem also or not
<IDWMaster> I had a similar problem.
<xxploit> it was only 2 package updates to xserver i just installed
<IDWMaster> It wasn't with a video game though.
<gh0zt> would be useful to have something like windows system restore
<xxploit> well i only noticed it because i can no longer play my video game
<gh0zt> snapshot working system prior to updates
<xxploit> my desktop is fine except for the glx errors when trying to run 3d apps
<IDWMaster> Did you disable Compiz?
<xxploit> never had it running to begin with
<natewiebe132> anyone know how to set my default version of python?
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> i have a problem with karmic
<gdfjkl> the notifyosd messages are 1/4 the size they should be
<coordinador> the screensaver works randomly
<coordinador> i mean that sometimes works fine, sometimes doesnt start, sometimes the screen goes blank correctly, sometimes doesnt
<billyjoel> hi.. java applets are freezing in UNR Karmic. already try several browser but no progress. help me! thanks :)
<almoxarife> running kubuntu 9.4 in virtualbox on karmic in seamless and no crash yet, why?? wanna see what kubuntu does
<almoxarife> is there a channel #kubuntu?
<Hadi> hey ' whos working on developping Karmic
<cdm10> My audio output is always muted when I start up the system. Anyone else having this issue?
<tiger2wander> cdm10:: Sometime i have that problem, what kind of your audio card?
<dtchen> cdm10: is it muted prior to logging in via the greeter?
<dtchen> cdm10: i.e., check via tty1 what amixer reports for your card
<cdm10> dtchen: sure, one minute
<cdm10> tiger2wander: realtek integrated
<jamieleshaw> Hello, will menu icons be enabled by default in KArmic Koala?
<tiger2wander> cdm10:: not same with mine :) I'm using ATI Azalia
<cdm10> jamieleshaw: nope! stupid design decision.
<jamieleshaw> cdm10, So the menu's will continue to partially have icons by default
<cdm10> jamieleshaw: afaik, nothing will be changed before launch
<porter1> ysar, could you add a post on the forums or 9even better) in launchpad reporting it?
<jamieleshaw> cdm10, dang
<cdm10> dtchen: they appear to be muted
<Bluey1> I am trying to default my printer to using the black only cartridge - trivial fix in 9.04 -- non trivial in 9.10 -- I can't find where to do this..
<d9500> cdm10: have you tried setting your sound to a level you want it at, then running sudo alsactl store in terminal?
<Bluey1> cups is way different
<dtchen> cdm10: before you run alsactl store, can you pastebin your /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, please?
<dtchen> hmm, I bet doing an alsactl store on runlevel [06] as an upstart job is insufficient
<dtchen> we should do it whenever gdm is stopping
<cdm10> ...it's working fine now.
<dtchen> rather, whenever gdm/kdm/xdm
<dtchen> cdm10: is it reproducible across a fresh reboot?
<cdm10> it was set to 0 before i logged in, but login fixed it
<cdm10> apparently not.
<dtchen> well, PA will restore stream volumes
<dtchen> what I'm trying to debug is when the store and restore break
<dtchen> and that's an alsa-utils issue
<dtchen> I thought I had fixed it with my upstart job, but it was too late to make it into 9.10 final
<marco>  hi. sound is too low and i cannot find the audio mixer. where ist it. using 9.10
<tiger2wander> dtchen:: the startup sound is missing and greater sound also, but sometime it works :(
<tiger2wander> marco:: are you upgrading from 9.04?
<dtchen> marco: the same place it has always been.
<dtchen> marco: use a Terminal and alsamixer
<dtchen> tiger2wander: again, I need the results from troubleshooting that I just explained to cdm10
<tiger2wander> marco:: may you want try gnome-volume-control-applet on terminal
<marco> umm ... I already used it but i think sound is still too low
<dtchen> also, please understand that I won't be fixing this for 9.10. It's too late.
<dtchen> marco: that's really too vague. What does amixer actually report?
<dtchen> (use pastebin as necessary)
<tiger2wander> dtchen:: do you want asound.state when sound is working?
<marco> dtchen, there was a sound mixer on the top right corner of the desktop but now there is only a master volume control. there is no audio mixer there
<cdm10> dtchen: sorry, i got distracted -- what do you need me to give you?
<tiger2wander> or I'll go to tty and get it when problem come then throw it to you
<dtchen> tiger2wander: no, only when it isn't, please
<dtchen> tiger2wander: file a bug; that's the best way
<dtchen> marco: yes, that's the new UI. I'm asking you to use a Terminal and give me either amixer or alsamixer output.
<tiger2wander> dtchen:: ok, then I'll catch it when its coming
<dtchen> cdm10: well, ideally when your symptom is reproducible: 00:28 < dtchen> cdm10: before you run alsactl store, can you pastebin your /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, please?
<marco> dtchen : http://pastebin.com/m558f966e
<dtchen> cdm10: but, in light of the fact that I need to be @ work in a few hours, please just file a bug.
<cdm10> dtchen: bleh, it's actually working just fine now :)
<cdm10> dtchen: if it happens again, i'll report a bug.
<dtchen> marco: please use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<marco> dtchen, thanks
<tiger2wander> Have Ubuntu plan to re-integrate desktop indexer like tracker or beagles again?
<dtchen> I bet this new state is completely screwing up people
<dtchen> marco: I'm off to bed, so please just file a bug and include that output
<marco> ok dtchen. thanks.
<dtchen> marco: be sure to use apport-collect -p alsa-base #, where # is the bug report you file
<cdm10> what's a good amount of time for a system to get from grub to login?
<cdm10> well, a typical amount of time
<JanC> cdm10: that depends a lot on what system  ;)
<cdm10> JanC: let's say... a decent desktop system?
<cdm10> i have a friend running nearly the same components and he says he gets ~15 seconds on Jaunty, which I find hard to believe -- I'm running Karmic and getting 25 seconds
<JanC> I run a lot of services in the background, and they obviously slow down my system
<JanC> at bootup
<JanC> like, 2 (or sometimes 3) webservers, 2 database servers, etc.
<JanC> ah, wel, 3 database servers these days it seems ;)
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<DanaG> that's my issue.
<JanC> (you get the picture ;) )
<cdm10> JanC: I guess you're the wrong person to compare boot times with :)
<JanC> cdm10: I still see about 15 seconds (20 seconds max?) from grub til login screen though, on karmic  ;)
<cdm10> JanC: Damn. Are you running encrypted swap?
<JanC> nope
<cdm10> maybe that's it..
<JanC> I didn't meter it recently
<JanC> and I have a lot of try-out services running in the background on my main desktop
<ShapeShifter499> I installed itunes 9.0.1.8 via wine and I want to get rid of it for a version most known to work (version 7+ or 8  ) how do I do this??
<coordinador> :O netsplit
<ShapeShifter499> huh??
<zuggyca> anyone have a doc for setting up a proper x vnc server on karmic?
<almoxarife> proper?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Administration > Network Tools. DEB program package gnome-nettool. Synaptic: "GNOME Nettool is a network information tool which provides user interfaces for some of the most common command line network tools including: * ifconfig, * ping, * netstat, * tracepath, * port scanning, * DNS lookup, * finger, * whois." What is the underlying command-line command for this "* port...
<bullgard4> ...scanning"?
<DanaG> nmap?
<bullgard4> DanaG: The problem is that I would like to know this more precisely than your question mark suggests.
<DanaG> What I mean is, I'm guessing, but I'm not sure.
<bullgard4> DanaG: Yes, I understand that well.
<DanaG> for me, the term "port scan" makes me think of the word "nmap"... but I've never actually used the tool.
<zmjjmz> what
<dto> hi. how do i make the rt kernel the default with grub2?
<dto> or at least set it so that it goes to the menu with a timeout? right now i can't get grub2 to come up even if i press esc during the boot seq
<domo> hey there.. so im testing out karmic... installed samba and made a share.. when copying files to the share from a windows box, i get an error on random files "too many files are in use" so to confirm the 9.10 problem, i unstalled yet another fresh copy of 9.04 on the SAME box, made the same share and tried to copy and it worked
<domo> so there is obv a problem with 9.10... any ideas or have you heard of anything like it?
<domo> i installed **
<bullgard4> domo: If there is obv a problem with 9.10 please file a Launchpad bug report.
<arielCo> Hello everyone. Why am I not getting any notifications about available updates? "Check for updates" is checked in Software Sources.
<bullgard4> arielCo: What does System > Administration > Update manager show?
<arielCo> bullgard4: It runs fine, and if I tell it to Check it does bring new packages.
<arielCo> bullgard4: but it doesn't notify me automatically as it used to in Jaunty
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<ShapeShifter499> wrong channel
<bullgard4> arielCo: With me, it does inform me at due time. But what Update manager thinks is an appropriate time has changed compared with Jaunty. If I was you I would patiently wait until Update manager will inform you.
<bullgard4> that there are updates available.
<dto> is there any interactive way to set the grub2 default?
<bullgard4> arielCo: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.04
<arielCo> bullgard4: Oh, so it's no longer daily? Maybe I didn't give it a chance. Still, a few days ago it updated approx 70 packages in one check.
<Docteh> hmmm?
<Docteh> arielCo: karmic comes out in like a few days, last minute rush with the updates ;)
<bullgard4> arielCo: No. Rather weekly if I am not mistaken. (But security updates are still offered daily.)
<arielCo> Docteh: I installed a few weeks ago, but now I see I didn't give it update-manager chance to tell me about the updates ;)
<arielCo> bullgard4: small wonder it didn't notify me - the longest time between prompted checks was 4 days :)
<dto> hi all. i'm trying to get the grub2 menu to show, but the instructions for doing so seem wrong. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dto> running sudo update-grub asks me if i want to create menu.lst??
<dto> do i have the wrong grub tools?
<arielCo> dto: what did grub-install say?
<dto> this is on a system installed from the recent beta cd
<dto> i didn't do grub-install
<ShapeShifter499> I do have a question though, I have two laptops, one is a apple powerbook g4 stays at home and my mom uses it, the other is a aspire one netbook and moves around a lot, both have ubuntu 9.10 on them(updated from 9.04), and I want to have a ssh server access to the apple powerbook, I set it up and put a no-ip dns server on it, I thought I was good but I cannot access it outside of my home...
<dto> brb
<ShapeShifter499> ...network,why is that?
<hanasaki> just tried karmic, it says iso9660 is not supported when mounting a CD.  is there a way to add support?
<arielCo> hanasaki: huh? isn't that the typical format ?
<Docteh> dto: that sounds odd, the grub that karmic is using makes a grub.cfg file
<hanasaki> arielCo:  yes. that's why I was surprised
<arielCo> how did you "mount" it?
<localnnuser__> hanasaki: do you mean u want to mount the iso or the cd?
<hanasaki> localnnuser__:  the CD
<localnnuser__> hanasaki: probably it wasnt recorded correctly
<Jeruvy> hanasaki: did it not just auto-mount the cd?
<hanasaki> nope.
<hanasaki> worked fine in windows
<hanasaki> worked fine on jaunty. just not on the new kaola
<ubuhantu> hello, java applet is freezing on ubuntu NBR karmic. already post the Q tomorrow, hope that today i can get reply and solved the problem :)
<Jeruvy> very strange. Never saw that on any disc even unplayable ones ;)
<ubuhantu> im sorry *yesterday
<hanasaki> Jeruvy:  I just did a mount /dev/cdrom t
<arielCo> hanasaki: open a terminal window, type "mount" to check it's not already mounted. If it's not, try "mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt" and see what you get
<hanasaki> thnaks brb
<dto> Docteh: i'm not sure what to do.
<dto> this is a fairly fresh install
<arielCo> dto: see if you have the "grub-pc" package installed
<dto> ok.
<dto> ahh.
<dto> i didn't, and installing it looks like the right thing to do
<arielCo> dto: if you try "aptitude show grub-pc" you should get Version: 1.97 or such. If it 0.9x it's GRUB1
<dto> i'm guessing that that should be installed by default on a grub2 system ?
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: you may want to check your router settings and verify your ip address.  You may have to open ssh on the router.
<arielCo> yes, it should
<arielCo> try "aptitude search grub | grep ^i"
<arielCo> dto: that should tell you which Grub packages you have installed
<ShapeShifter499> Jeruvy: I did
<dto> i saw that installing grub-pc regenerated a grub.cfg
<ShapeShifter499> Jeruvy: this is my setup, phone line plug in wall>line from phone plug to dsl box>line from dsl box to wifi box>wireless line to powerbook g4
<dto> arielCo: that was the problem. it's fixed now. so, was grub-pc not being installed a bug in the ubuntu beta i used?
<arielCo> dto: now you need to run "sudo grub-install"
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: I would guess your wifi box is the router
<dto> arielCo: it did that for me and rebooting shows that it picked up my config changes. I.e. now it displays the menu, whereas before it didn't, and i couldn't pick the rt kernel
<ShapeShifter499> Jeruvy, yes
<arielCo> dto: I don't think so - maybe you accidentally told it not to install Grub
<arielCo> dto: :)
<dto> and yet, grub2 is and has been the bootloader.
<dto> i always saw GRUB loading, just never the menu
<Jeruvy> !portforward | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<arielCo> dto: traditionally, GRUB wrote one letter of its name for each step it did. If it only finished printing the letters, it was not properly installed.
<ShapeShifter499> Jeruvy: I did setup a port 22 forward  on the wifi router for the ip address the powerbook sees before the no ip takes over
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: is the powerbook changing ips on you?
<ShapeShifter499> jeruvy: the no-ip dns app
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: no I mean is the powerbooks lan ip changing on you?
<ShapeShifter499> jeruvy: no,
<ShapeShifter499> jeruvy: well what did I do wrong?
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: check using a port forwarding test site like http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<ShapeShifter499> jeruvy: ok
<ShapeShifter499> jeruvy: ohh, no-ip changed my main ip address to something other than what I had before
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: its always something :)
<ShapeShifter499> jeruvy: what could it be if changing this to the newer ip don't work?
<Jeruvy> ShapeShifter499: I'd just confirm each step as you move outward...make sure it's all working.  There isn't anything else to it.
<ShapeShifter499> Jeruvy: ok now I'm lost again, my LAN Port and my Internet Port  are way different, any sites that see the ip see the Internet Port ip, but my wifi router sees my computers as ip's similar(up to the last few numbers of the ip) as my Lan ports ip
<Jeruvy> you may need to reset the routers config to update it to current.  Keep in mind if the ips change you'll have to go through this each time.  You could look at reserving the IP's on the lan or opening up the port forwarding to the entire range on the lan.  Also limiting the IP's from the router will limit the change, but not really fix the issue
<Whitt> what is the minimum hardware to boot kernel 2.6.31?
<Jeruvy> !specs | Whitt
<ubottu> Whitt: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Whitt> thanks Jeruvy, that raises questions cause I cannot boot a kernel higher than 2.6.27
<Ian_Corne> what kind of harware do you have then?
<Ian_Corne> disks,ram,motherboard
<Ian_Corne> cpu
<Whitt> P4 Northwood (3ghz) 1gb DDR400 ram, asus motherboard
<Whitt> unsure of the model of motherboard
<wgrant> 'cannot boot' could be more descriptive.
<Jeruvy> Whitt: you may want to ask in #kernel, karmic uses 2.6.31
<wgrant> Best to tell us the error mesage first.
<Ian_Corne> And have you tried the livecd?
<Whitt> 2.6.31 doesn't give an error message, it just sits at grub saying "booting hte system", and will stay there.  2.6.28 gives Bug init 14
<zcat[1]> so are there any dailies since the rc?
<Whitt> I haven't tried the liveCD for karmic, but 9.04 does the same thing cause its 2.6.28
<wgrant> zcat[1]: Yes, in the usual place.
<zcat[1]> where are they usuallt? I was looking in cdimage.ubuntu.com and can't find them
<coordinador> i have a problem with karmic
<coordinador> the screensaver works randomly
<coordinador> i mean that sometimes works fine, sometimes doesnt start, sometimes the screen goes blank correctly, sometimes doesnt
<Ian_Corne> coordinador: ubuntu-bug gnome-screensaver
<virtuald> zcat[1]: testing.qa.ubuntu.com if I remember
<zcat[1]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ looks promising....
<coordinador> Ian_Corne, now I am not in karmic, it is ok or I have to execute that command from karmic?
<Ian_Corne> try to create errornous behavior on karmic
<Ian_Corne> and exectute that command afterwards
<Ian_Corne> it gathers all the right logs and stuff and attaches it to the bugreport
<Ian_Corne> but i think there's already a few reported
<mercutio22> Hey, are we able to get per viewport wallpapers now?
<psychuil> Hi guys, does anyone know how i can switch to the 2nd lang i need to type in?
<kostkon> psychuil, alt+shift?
<psychuil> Doesn't work :\
<kostkon> psychuil, also you can add the language indicator applet to your panel
<psychuil> In keyboard -> layouts i've added hebrew.
<psychuil> Any idea?
<virtuald> do anyone else have compiz not focusing new windows?
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Are you still there?
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: You need to re-install grub and make sure that your deivce.map is correct when you run grub-install
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: So if the prefix that worked was (hd0,1) and your /boot is /dev/sda1 then you would put "(hd0)/dev/sda" in your device.map You can also use super grub2 disk with my script to find and load grub.cfg files ( not yet in the released version of super grub2 disk, you can download the latest version from  http://jordanu.dyndns.org/sgd_cdrom_experimental.iso )
<martinjh99> Morning guys - How do I mount a samba share?
<martinjh99> sudo mount -t cifs  //192.168.1.200/data tmp/ gives me an error -22 in the logs
<martinjh99> I seem to remember I need to install a cifs package but not done it in a while...
<martinjh99> Never mind think I have fixed it!
<om26er> which package provides fonts to openoffice??
<yofel> doesn't it just use whatever fonts are available in the system?
<om26er> yofel: no
<asraniel> hi there,is it a known bug that in KDM, sometimes (well, quite often) the login screen is not displayed, but only the progress splash you usualy see after login, and you can't get it away
<vivainio_> Any idea why sound doesn't work in Kubuntu Karmic Koala
<vivainio_> I've checked the usual stuff
<vivainio_> it plays, but nothing is heard
<vivainio_> I also tried removing pulseaudio
<vivainio_> and logs don't show any "device in use" problems
<chazco> Is there any way to post a comment to a launchpad bug without registering?
<vivainio_> and volume is turned up
<vivainio_> [~]|3> lsof | grep /dev/snd
<vivainio_> knotify4  1729   vivainio   12u      CHR      116,8       0t0    4041 /dev/snd/controlC0
<vivainio_> kmix      1760   vivainio   10u      CHR      116,8       0t0    4041 /dev/snd/controlC0
<yofel> chazco: don't know of one, you could try asking in #launchpad
<chazco> yofel - Thanks
<aboSamoor_> I am starting to use evolution to notify me with the new emails, as empathy does not do that ! if I close the evolution window it quit ! and it is not anymore checking my inbox
<aboSamoor_> any idea how can I solve that ?
<Ian_Corne> aboSamoor_: that's normal behaviour
<aboSamoor_> Ian_Corne: normal behavior ! it is annoying to have an open window for an application that is supposed to work in the background !
<aboSamoor_> Ian_Corne: what is the use of the message indicator applet if that was the situation ?
<Ian_Corne> i don't know but it's not programmed (yet) to work in the background
<Ian_Corne> you could just minimize evolution for now
<Ian_Corne> you could submit a bug report and report that you'd like it to be in the background when closing, like empathy :)
<aboSamoor_> Ian_Corne: I don't know, but empathy + indicator + evolution < pidgin ! that was bad decision
<varanus> after some last updates, kde doesn't save the last configuration of widget position or plasma generaly ecc, and even now and then adds random activities by changing then the current ones. any1 know y? i have karmic with kde4.3.2
<Ian_Corne> aboSamoor_: i'm not saying empathy is good :p
<Ian_Corne> just saying that evolution was there before indicator applet and empathy business and it never went to the background when closing
<om26er1> any 1 here having bad fonts in google chrome after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<om26er1> how to change the permissions of a file??
<TheInfinity> chmod / chown.
<om26er1> TheInfinity: chown will change the owner i will go with chmod
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anyone here have tried samba with ldap on ubuntu ?
<mfraz74> where is the best place to report upgrade bugs?
<TheInfinity> launchpad
<mfraz74> ok, but i'm not sure the best way of reporting this one
<mfraz74> i upgraded unr jaunty to karmic and the panel didn't have all the applets it should've had
<i_is_broke> anyone else having update collection issues with amarok?
<om26er1> mfraz74: you can add man
<mfraz74> i tried adding them manaully, but the background colour was white instead of black
<mfraz74> in the end i renamed .gnome .gnome2 .gconf and .gconfd and restarte
<mfraz74> d
<om26er1> mfraz74: and?
<mfraz74> that was the only way of getting the panel back to how it should look
<th1_> hi I just tried updating my karmic but lots of packages can't be authenticated suddenly? any keychain changes? (none are in the upgradeable list)
<Ian_Corne> mfraz74: which addons?
<Ian_Corne> i know powerapplet is gone
<th1_> I don't want to install unsigned packages on my system so this is a problem..
<mfraz74> the two that were missing are indicator-applet-session and indicator-applet
<Ian_Corne> ha, weird
<Ian_Corne> have you tried adding them again, or were they uninstalled?
<mfraz74> i tried adding them, but the colours were inverted
<Ian_Corne> colours?
<mfraz74> also found it very hard to find somewhere on the panel to click to launch the applet manager
<mfraz74> yes, they had a grey/white background instead of black
<om26er1> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras make the fonts off google chrome ugly
<om26er1> why is this
<om26er1> i think ubuntu-restricted-extras bring ttf-msfonts and that cause the problem
<vivainio> I think I found out why wo sound doesn't work
<vivainio> it was muted on pulseaudio side
<vivainio> i.e. the volumes were ok on alsamixer etc
<vivainio> and kde volume control didn't unmute pulseaudio "master volume"
<vivainio> "just works", eh
<StrangeCharm> i think that grub is looking at the wrong disk to read its config (&c) from, from a live environment that can mount /boot, on the right disk, what changes should i make to get it to look at the right disk/partition?
<davisc> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8326264.stm
<cviorel> Hi! I have a question about some annoying bug.
<om26er1> cviorel: go on
<cviorel> When I boot up, I get the following:
<cviorel> One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<cviorel> (ESC for recovery shell)
<cviorel> swap: waiting for UUID=19ec2898-8e83-4b1c-9b8f-8790d42fd56a
<cviorel> Search on ubuntu forums, no good solution found
<cviorel> it's something about mountall
<cviorel> also, no info on logs about this
<cviorel> I use Karmic RC with all the latest updates and all my partitions are ext4
<om26er1> cviorel: upgraded from jaunty or new install
<cviorel> it's a fresh install using alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<om26er1> cviorel: y alternate cd
<cviorel> alternate cd image
<om26er1> use gui
<ActionParsnip> lternate cd installs faster as it doesnt have to boot a full x server
<cviorel> but this is not a gui-related issue
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, alternate cd does boot a full x server
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: it boots to a text interface. this is the alternate installer in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAy-BD6KyHM
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: it will install a full desktop, but the installer itself is text based so is faster
<afief> Is it just me or have the advanced options for the Login Screen been removed in Karmic? I wanted to remove the "beep" when the login screen appears
<GastonLaGafff> Hello. Is there a recent change on the behaviour of the ubuntu's firewall?
<ActionParsnip> afief: di you blacklist pcspkr ?
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, I know this, but what does this have to do with the mounting?
<oldude67> ugh i figured out why i was taking so long to boot...ugh lost my hard drive with the /home partition on it..now i have to start all over again...:(
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: i never mentioned mounting, i simply said it was faster
<afief> ActionParsnip: not that kind of beep, it's the nice ubuntu "beep" it goes through the sound card
<ActionParsnip> afief: is it in sound settings?
<julian2> hi all, i just installed karmic as update from jaunty. Almost everything works fine. But the big problem is, that every kde4 program crashes, (i want to use kile and amarok). is this a known issue? If not, i'll submit it
<ActionParsnip> afief: if its not in there ten i am unsue. i uninstalled the ubuntu sounds package as i hate stupid system noises
<afief> ActionParsnip: my sound settings are "sound theme: No Sound"
<ActionParsnip> afief: hmmm
<th1_> julian2, I use only "kdirstat" from kde but that works fine
<afief> ActionParsnip: in the previous version I could change lots of things about the login screen, but now the login screen settings thing is too simple to allow anything
<om26er1> afief: sytem sounds are disabled in the latest libgnome
<ActionParsnip> afief: this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-login-sound-on-ubuntu/
<th1_> julian2, does "kdirstat" work for you?
<ActionParsnip> afief: try System->Administration->Login Window->Accessibility.
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, so the workaround for my problem is to install using desktop cd?
<ActionParsnip> afief: or Preferences/Sound/Sounds and "deselect" login
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded and verify the cd you burned?
<afief> ActionParsnip: that's what I'm saying there is no "accessibility" in system -> administration -> login screen
<julian2> th1_  it starts, but its kde3
<julian2> th1_ also konsole, quanta works
<pietrubens> (note: i'm an absolute beginner) my problem: recently installed ubuntu 8.10 dual boot with vista, however, in ubuntu the internet would not work. I tried to read in on a few forums, but did not come across one that resolved my problem. I tried to install the 9.10 beta then hoping that there would be no more problem. However, when installing it seemed that only 2 possibilities were possible: installing on the whole ha
<afief> ActionParsnip: and I think the login sound in the preferences it's the sound that comes after you type the username and password, the sound i'm talking about happens when the login screen initializes
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, yeap, I did that. I also burned the cd image on another cd, same thing
<th1_> julian2, ok I guess I don't use any kde4 apps then ;)
<julian2> th1_ but kile and amarok are linked against kde4 libs
<th1_> hm
<th1_> I would try to install it but right now I have a different problem: it won't authenticate any of the karmic packages
<th1_> so I can't do aptitude upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: ok thats good, many dont (annoying)
<th1_> unless I want to risk infecting my system...
<julian2> th1_ in jaunty that worked ... the problem is, there is no serious gnome equivalent to kile ;(
<th1_> I dunno, I use amarok too on my media pc
<th1_> I don't know what kile does
<th1_> right now I just need to figure why its doing that keyring error stuff so I can install the 94 updates that are waiting
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: whats your issue?
<julian2> th_1 kile is a latex editor/ide
<th1_> but I won't just click "OK" when I don't have any idea why it's suddenly not working ...
<ActionParsnip> afief: then you may have to check your gdm settings, there may be a sound set there
<afief> ActionParsnip: where can I find those settings?
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, when the system boots up, I get some messeges like this:
<cviorel> (ESC for recovery shell)
<ActionParsnip> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Light-> lolwut, ubottu needs to upskill
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: is that booting off the CD?
<oldude67> !info gdm
<th1_> does anyone know about apt / update manager and problem with signed in Karmic?
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 655 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<prkos1> Where in Karmic are the additional options that were under Login Window in jaunty? Specifically I need Security, allow TCP connections to Xserver
<afief> ActionParsnip: gdmsetup gives me the same spartan options that I get from the administration menu
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, no, after installing is finished.
<oldude67> cviorel, was that after a x freeze?
<ActionParsnip> afief: System > Admin > Login Window   maybe
<julian2> th1_ ok, good luck and thank you for your answer... perhaps they will fix the issue in the final release
<afief> ActionParsnip: ain't there
<afief> prkos1: welcome to the club :) I'm looking for that too
<cviorel> oldude67, I installed the system three days ago
<prkos1> yes I see GMTA lol
<ActionParsnip> afief: not sure then. I just use whatevers default but if there is a way to change it, the sound may be part of the theme or somesuch
<oldude67> cviorel, ya but did yo have a screen freeze? then the boot to recovery mode ?
<vega-> prkos1: that's too advanced, you are not allowed to touch that.. "gnome policy"
<prkos1> vega-: I have intranet at home and I want to be able to work on my desktop from my laptop
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: if you reinstall grub2 is it better?
<DamienCassou> hi
<cviorel> oldude67, no screen freeze, just those messages
<afief> ActionParsnip: guess I'll file a bug report
<prkos1> it worked in jaunty without problems, and there was the allow TCP under Login Window > Security
<th1_> please help, I get "WARNING You are about to install software that can't be authenticated!" when I try upgrading from update manager on my karmic, since yesterday
<DamienCassou> Java applications have visual problems: most widgets (labels, buttons...) do not appear at all
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, I did not tried to reinstall grub2
<ActionParsnip> th1_: can you use http://pastebin.com    to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: might help
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, I don't think it will help because I had the same behaviour using two different images and cd-s
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, will try and get back in a sec
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: tried any boot options?
<knarf> hi, i get green circles in gimp when i go over with the mouse.
<th1_> ActionParsnip, thanks but after apt-get update'ing again now it works
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, nope, no boot options. In early beta stages, I never had experienced this
<th1_> I'm guessing I just downloaded the index at the wrong time
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | cviorel
<ubottu> cviorel: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: try disablin acpi and/or dma
<ActionParsnip> as well as others
<cviorel> will try this and come back with the results
<cviorel> thanks
<DamienCassou> has any of you encountered problems with Java applications?
<DamienCassou> graphical elements do not appear at all
<knarf> some of the buttons in openoffice are distorted. is it a problem with my graphic card?
<knarf> hi again, how does one disable karmic's notification?
<th1_> hey julian2
<th1_> I did get the update fixed
<th1_> now I will try to install kile ...
<topyli> knarf, what's karmic's notification? do you mean notify-osd?
<knarf> topyli: yes i mean notify-osd
<topyli> if you want the 90s-style notification bubbles, you should install and use gnome-stracciatella-session
<knarf> ok
<knarf> thanks
<julian2> th1_ thx
<th1_> it works kile for me
<th1_> at least shows main 2window and "tip of the day"
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, no change
<cviorel> also reinstalled grub
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: all i can suggest then is disable some hardware in ram and attempt a boot
<th1_> julian2, what error do you get?
<ActionParsnip> not in ram, in bios
<th1_> now I just installed amarok too, and it works aswell
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, thanks for your time
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: i try, shame we couldnt get you the gold
<ActionParsnip> cviorel: try later, different users
<julian2> th1_ segmentation fault  ...
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, will try to debud this on my own.
<th1_> did it generate a crash report?
<cviorel> ActionParsnip, thanks again! Will share my findings if I manage to fix this
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<julian2> th1_, my home was killed
<knarf> topyli: is there a simpler way to disable those notification bubbles? Basically everything is fine on my pc, except that those bubbles show now text but lines
<sque> Hi, how can I disable network-manager on karmic? Are there different commands for upstart?
<topyli> knarf, the stracciatella-session is the cleanest way to get rid of them. although it now sounds you don't actually want to disable them, you want to fix them
<knarf> topyli: yes. seems to be a graphic card problem. I think I'll wait for a while and see if updates fixes that problem...
<ActionParsnip> sque: bum can disable it from startup
<sque> ActionParsnip, doesn't seem to work
<sque> ActionParsnip, The network-manager seems already deactivated in BUM. Are you sure BUM is upstart aware? because network-manager in karmic has been migrated to upstart job.
<aguitel> anyone have problem with gnome-power-manager?
<th1_> ** (gnome-power-manager:29609): WARNING **: Either HAL or DBUS are not working!
<ActionParsnip> sque: not sure, i dont use any network manager apps
<ActionParsnip> sque: could simply uninstall it i guess if you never need it
<ActionParsnip> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<aguitel> th1_, what i need to do
<th1_> aguitel, I don't know
<aguitel> th1_, it will solve in final version?
<th1_> aguitel, I don't know it already works on my laptop
<th1_> just not on my desktop
<Rods_Tiger> which "desktop image" should I choose? There's "Marvell Dove" or "Freescale i.MX51" - how can I tell which one to use?
<th1_> which device is it for
<Rods_Tiger> pretty much any
<Rods_Tiger> just for general trying out
<th1_> Rods_Tiger, these images are specialized devices for certain embedded boards
<th1_> you need the right one for the board you want to use
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: looks like you'll have to know your board yu are installing on
<th1_> if you want for a PC then you don't need either of those ...
<Rods_Tiger> But it says right there "This type of image is what most people will want to use".
<th1_> Rods_Tiger, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<Rods_Tiger> no, here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<th1_> Rods_Tiger, you need the CD
<Rods_Tiger> but which one?
<th1_> not the Image as I said the image is for embedded boards
<Rods_Tiger> do most people use the embedded boards image?
<th1_> eitger OC desktop CD or 64-bit PC desktop
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: no, most use the desktop iso
<th1_> Rods_Tiger, only if they have an embedded board(!)
<th1_> tbh that page is well confusing
<th1_> it shouldn't list the foreign architecture images in the middle of the PC images
<ActionParsnip> foreign architectures?
<Rods_Tiger> I like the idea of trying it "without changing your computer at all" and if "This type of image is what most people will want to use" then that made it all the more appealing, if I knew how to choose between "Marvell Dove" or "Freescale i.MX51".
<prkos1> ActionParsnip: update on the allow TCP, it's in /etc/gdm/custom.conf I added the line DisallowTCP=false and now it works (I also added the comment from jaunty for that option to make it more clear)
<th1_> I dunno why they did remove it in Karmic
<th1_> it was hard enough to find in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> prkos1: nice one :)
<Rods_Tiger> I think I'll stick to the image I currently have - the UNR
<Rods_Tiger> even though every time I shut the lid the thing freezes and has to have the battery pulled out to use it again
<th1_> Rods_Tiger, which pc do you have
<Rods_Tiger> Acer Aspire One
<kaddi__> hi, I want to install win7 on a pc where karmic (and xp) is already present. Is there anything I need to be aware of? Eg does win7 remove grub adn replace it  with it's own bootmanager?
<th1_> kaddi__, yes it does
<th1_> its always better to install windows first
<kaddi__> but it is fixable?
<th1_> yes you boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD and reinstall the GRUB
<kaddi__> ok
<th1_> kaddi__, in fact see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kaddi__> thanks a lot :)
<StrangeCharm> after a fresh install of the karmic RC, with several, distinct encrypted disks, i'm encountring a problem decrypting them at boot: when prompted for the passphrase for the disk that contains /, all goes well, but when prompted for the phrase for md0_crypt, the message "* Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smdb only" appears on the same line, before I am able to completely enter the phrase. why is this happenning? how can I stop it?
<SwedeMike> StrangeCharm: does this affect your ability to enter the phrase?
<StrangeCharm> SwedeMike, it seems so, attempting to enter the phrase befor the message is impossible. entering it afterwards has no apparrent effect
<phako> meh
<phako> why did you guys remove that "run wireshark as root" entry?
<mzz> what entry?
<ActionParsnip> phako: wasnt me
<mzz> also, don't run it as root
<th1_> meh amarok isn't working
<th1_> when I start Amarok it shows a popup with: "Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library - The audio playback device Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server does not work. Falling back to default." and hten when I hit play nothing happens instead it prints "(<unknown>:30002): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_make_from_uri: assertion `gst_uri_is_valid (uri)' failed"
<th1_> how can I fix amarok
<Vaga> I have a strange problem, the end key(the one over the arrow keys) dos not work.... All other keys work(home, ins and del). If I turn off numlock, the end on the numeric keyboard dos work....
<aguitel> th1_, amarok is not installed by default
<cwillu> mzz, you know of a better way to run it with privileges to capture in promiscuous mode?
<th1_> aguitel I know I just installed it from Ubuntu Software Centre
<th1_> from Rhythmbox it works fine but Amarok is much nicer
<Vaga> th1_: I belive Exaile whants to be amarok for gnome.
<ActionParsnip> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<th1_> Vaga, but shouldn't amarok also work?
<Vaga> th1_:yeah it should. But I got here a bit late, so I dint catch waht was wrong with it...
<th1_> when I start Amarok it shows a popup with: "Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library - The audio playback device Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server does not work. Falling back to default." and hten when I hit play nothing happens instead it prints "(<unknown>:30002): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_make_from_uri: assertion `gst_uri_is_valid (uri)' failed"
<knarf> th1_  do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<th1_> yes
<Ian_Corne> why does the "eject" button really remove the device from the system now?
<patdk-lap> hmm, I found out suspend on my laptop fails horribly, worked find in hoary/jaunty/intrepid :(
<th1_> shall I file a bug report for Amarok?
<knarf> Ian_Corne: because it unmounts stuff i guess
<Ian_Corne> it does that but does more, you have to plug it out and in to get the device back
<C-S-B> my acer aspire one isnt detected the power cable being removed, anyone else have this?
<knarf> th1_ do other players work?
<th1_> knarf, yes they do
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup did not come
<ltspadmin> after click on unlock (in users settings) password popup did not come in ubuntu 8.04
<phako> cwillu: chmod u+s dumpcap
<cwillu> phako, that way _everybody_ can play!
 * cwillu blinks
<phako> *g*
<cwillu> (please tell me that's not the default)
<phako> no
 * cwillu is relieved
<|ransom|> does anyone know how to turn of the startup sound in karmic? it used to be in "Login Screen," but it has changed
<|ransom|> *off
<alankila> I think it's now in the general Sound settings.
<|ransom|> hrm, i don't see it
<Chorca> Hey hey
<knarf> syst->pref>sound
<Chorca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/457996 can anyone else access this bug?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<knarf> sound theme: none
<knarf> i think
<|ransom|> knarf: won't that kill all my sounds?
<knarf> dont know....trying myself :)
<th1_> knarf, Vaga : I added a bug report for my amarok problem, at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/461904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461904 in amarok "Amarok playback not working on karmic Ubuntu (NOT Kubuntu)" [Undecided,New]
<legend2440> |ransom|: open system>prefs>startup applications>uncheck gnome login sounds
<davisc> Actually, while we're on login sounds, has anyone else noticed the login sound playing about 5 or 10 seconds before the login window appears?
<|ransom|> legend2440: ha ha! that's it. thank you
<knarf> |ransom| there ia an option Enable window and button sounds
<knarf> cool
<StrangeCharm> SwedeMike, any thoughts?
<mzz> cwillu: don't use wireshark to capture, use something smaller (like dumpcap) and then open the resulting capture files in wireshark running as regular user
<C-S-B> my /proc information about the battery is correct but gnome-power-manager isn't detecting when the battery is discharging
<C-S-B> which means my netbook just shuts off
<Prentice> hey, I'm having problems with my memory stick it was loading fine but I clicked unmount and now I can't see it
<Chorca> hmm.. private bug
<Prentice> what do you mean?
<Chorca> did you unplug and plug the stick back into the computer?
<phako> "Have you tried turning it on and off again"
<Chorca> and is it an SD card or USB device?
<ltspadmin> how to creat an user in ltsp if unlock option is not work....
<Chorca> or something similar
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with flash drives not auto mounting in 9.10 for age
<Dr_Willis> it works some times.. but most of the time not. I end up mounting them by hand
<C-S-B> Dr_Willis, do you have karmic running on a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> laptop and 2 desktops
<Dr_Willis> not noticed the issue on the laptop.. not really looked.
<darkpeter> hi
<C-S-B> does gnome-power-manger show an icon correctly when the battery start discharging?
<Dr_Willis> or on the other desktop. but this main desktop has had the issue for ages
<Prentice> it is a USB
<Prentice> and is not a power thign
<Prentice> so I can't trn it off
<darkpeter> anyone know how to force a screen resolution in 91.0 ??
<darkpeter> 9.10*
<Chorca> Does this happen when you plug it in? After you unmount a drive you need to unplug and plug it back in again to get it to show up.
<Chorca> does dmesg show anything interesting when you plug it in?
<Dr_Willis> basically when i first log in. It normally 'works' i plug it in - see icon on the desktop.. but after a while. it just stops working. dmesg and the  kernel Do see it.. and i can mount it by hand.
<Dr_Willis> often if i log out/back in . it then starts working again
<Chorca> wonder where you'd see info from the automounter.. syslog?
<darkpeter>  ?
<Chorca> darkpeter: there's an icon for screen settings in preferences or administration i believe, is that what you mean?
<darkpeter> no
<Dr_Willis> Chorca:  not sure. I looked into it a bit.. but then gave up on it and just made me some icons to mount it manually
<Chorca> ah
<darkpeter> i want 1280x1024 but the system just purpose 1024x768
<ltspadmin> how to creat an user in ltsp if unlock option is not work....
<Prentice> SO what should I do?
<Chorca> I haven't had any issues yet with USB.. though the Mini9 hates suspend.. locks it up solid.
<Prentice> cause I've only just switched to ubuntu and don't know alot babout it
<Chorca> Do you know what filesystem is on the USB drive? Is it NTFS or FAT32
<Chorca> I don't think Ubuntu will automount an unclean NTFS system
<Dr_Willis> Prentice:  dirty fix. log out/back in . see if it starts seeing it now.
<Dr_Willis> if its ntfs  - yes that can be an issue
<Prentice> I really dunno
<Prentice> I will do a restart see if it's ok after that
<Dr_Willis> see what 'sudo fdisk -l' shows the device is.
<Chorca> prolly fat32 then. Try Dr WIlllis' idea
<Dr_Willis> or not..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Chorca> lol
<Chorca> so aparrantly someone marked my bug as duplicate to a  private bug
<Chorca> yay
 * patdk-lap wonders if win7 lets you format flash/usb as ntfs, I know xp and vista won't
<ActionParsnip> !windows | patdk-lap
<ubottu> patdk-lap: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Chorca> Dunno, haven't had a reason to try lol XD
<patdk-lap> ActionParsnip, heh?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> mkfs.ntfs
<ActionParsnip> patdk-lap: if you want to know if win7 will do something, ask in ##windows
<patdk-lap> I'm just wondering why someone would think flash/usb would have ntfs at all
<Chorca> i think it's within the context.
<Chorca> if you were able to format as NTFS that could potentially cause more USB problems as they'd be unclean dismounts
<ActionParsnip> patdk-lap: it can be any FS you like
<patdk-lap> I know it can do any fs you like
<Chorca> but would our users formatting on a windows machine be able to do that, is the question.
<patdk-lap> but windows won't let you, and if you formatted it with ntfs in linux well
<patdk-lap> and windows won't let you have more than one partition on it also :(
<Chorca> yeah
<Chorca> unless 3rd party util or fdisk maybe
<ActionParsnip> patdk-lap: if you use fdisk you can afaik
<mzz> what, windows doesn't let you partition usb mass storage? that seems odd
<patdk-lap> even with fdisk in wondows you can't, windows will ignore all but the first partition :)
<ActionParsnip> good ol windows eh
<patdk-lap> I use it to hid stuff on my usb drives I don't want people to erase
<mzz> I mean, it's just a block device, and they normally do have a partition table
<wirechief> mzz it is odd i have a usb hd with 3 ntfs partitions and it works fine.
<Prentice> ok restart didn't work
<mzz> I guess it could be a little confusing because in windows you can unmount the device via the drive letter
<mzz> (so it's unclear if you should unmount all of those, or if unmounting one would actually unmount all partitions on the device)
<mzz> still, odd.
<Chorca> k i need to poof
<Jimmio> Hello all
<Jimmio> Are there any major bugs with the RC?
<Chorca> there we go
<Jimmio> I think I read somewhere about large files getting corrupted, is there any truth to that? If so, should I avoid the RC on my development system?
<wirechief> Jimmio i would avoid it on a developement system for a while, better safe than sorry.
<Jimmio> wirechief: Alright... *snaps fingers*
<wirechief> especially with ati graphics
<Jimmio> wirechief: I love using the new Ubuntus... I have Nvidia xP
<mzz> Jimmio: there's a bug open, but apparently not everyone is seeing it (I'm pretty sure I haven't seen it)
<patdk-lap> I haven't seen it, largest files I'm using are a few 20gig ones
<wirechief> mine kept stalling, i had to re-configure the X system to get a workable desktop
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what the definiton of a 'large' file is....
<Jimmio> wirechief: ASUS P6T motherboard, Intel Core i7 920, 12GB OCZ DDR3 ram @ 1033Mhz, EVGA Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+... I think there won't be any issues with that... except sleeping of course.. nothing allows this PC to sleep xP
<patdk-lap> normally, >4g, but who knows these days :)
<Dr_Willis> when i got  Huge Hard drives.. :) 4gb files are trivial now
<Dr_Willis> ext4 can have some conditions  (from what i read on the wiki pages) where if you have power failure or somting at just the wrong time - you can lose a file.
<mzz> I don't have many of those (well, except for a few vm hd images, I guess)
<patdk-lap> ya, but still the only *limits* are 4gb, I guess the next limit could be 2tb files though
<mzz> Dr_Willis: err, where'd you read that?
<Dr_Willis> ext4 wiki page
<Chorca> mine just had issues booting from the USB.. did the whole "filesystem is out of space" thing
<mzz> Dr_Willis: you mean the thing where userland apps don't flush things exactly the way they're supposed to?
 * mzz hums
<wirechief> Jimmio i dont know how you could put something like that asleep, its flying around at warp all the time., ;) sleep has and will be a issue for a long time.
<mzz> I still wonder if it'd make sense to have a more transactional filesystem api. But I don't know enough about filesystems to know how possible it is to implement one of those.
<patdk-lap> jimmio, that is the comuter I'm looking at getting, but the p6t7 workstation board
<Jimmio> wirechief: Even Win7 can't sleep it o.o
<Ian_Corne> anyone have an idea why flash "flashes" when playing? I'm on an atom 1.6ghz
<Ian_Corne> is it just that my cpu isn't good enough or?
<Jimmio> patdk-lap: It's a great setup... but.. Avoid ASUS.
<wirechief> Jimmio did you have any issues dualbooting win7 with Ubuntu ?
<Chorca> Ian: haven't had that issue on the Mini 9
<Ian_Corne> avoid asus?
<Dr_Willis> mzz:  the issue is aparently  similer to that.. but the constant flushing - causes performance hits.. so  patches are being worked on to make it less of an issue.
<patdk-lap> Ian_Corne, many have reported issues with i7 asus boards
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Ian_Corne> we have 4 computers with an asus i7 board, no problems yet
<Ian_Corne> don't know the model
<Jimmio> patdk-lap: Asus has the SLOWEST BIOS times I've ever seen, also there's no boot options, you have to edit the bios settings to boot from a flash drive >_<
<Jimmio> wirechief: No issues what-so-ever.
<Chorca> Jimmio: Neither does Intel.. at least the 955XBK i have
<Jimmio> wirechief: Just a simple chainload of the Win7 bootloader, and all is good
<ChogyDan> Jimmio: are you talking about a eee?
<mzz> having to dive into the bios to change boot order wouldn't bug me (many systems I've used do it that way)
<Jimmio> Chorca: Hmm... Maybe I'm just used to Dell and their easy to boot from BIOS.
<patdk-lap> heh, using f12 is nice for that, but I never do that on a workstation
<Dr_Willis> most of my pc's i hit F11 and pick usb drive (which appears in diferent submenus  depending on the flash drive. not sure why) :)
<Dr_Willis> These MB makers need to get together and decide Which F keys should do what for the bios stuff..
<mzz> then again, I use old hardware. One system won't even boot from usb.
<mzz> *yes*
<Dr_Willis> Its F9 on this one pc.. F10 on another  F12 on the OTHER pc.. to pick the boot device
<patdk-lap> mzz, I still have systems without usb :)
<mzz> same to actually enter the bios.
<Jimmio> ChogyDan: eee? No, I'm talking about ASUS and their crappy decision to use that BIOS and the JMicron controller because it's so farging slow.
<mzz> patdk-lap: hmm, I don't think I have one of those. Except for the old 486 in the corner, but I don't even know if that thing boots.
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  but it was .05 Cents cheaper!
<patdk-lap> jimmio, the dell r410 bios are slow also
<wirechief> Jimmio well thats something i expected with grub2, i have a emachine that i will test first and will see what i need to do, putting karmic in the mix could raise some unexpected events.
<worufu> is this the correct channel to contirubte to 9.10 RC testing?
<Dr_Willis> worufu:  yes
<Dr_Willis> thats what the topic says. :)
<worufu> great. thanks.
<Jimmio> wirechief: Nothing unexpected. Just install Win7, boot Ubuntu LiveCD, resetup grub, all good.
<worufu> haha :)
<StrangeCharm> how can i (indeed, can i) reconfigure an existing dm-crypt partition that is currently mounted with a passphrase, so that it is instead mounted with a keyfile?
<worufu> I installed 9.10 two days ago (upgrade from 9.04 with some KDE4 repos... can't remember exactly to 9.10)
<worufu> from the beginning there were problems during the boot process right after the install
<worufu> once kdm was running everything was fine
<Jimmio> Are updates working? I remember ubuntu NEVER updating properly..
<worufu> but only every 10th time or so it would boot all the way through to KDM login
<Jimmio> I was about to burn and reinstall from scratch
<Dr_Willis> i update every day... with no hassles...
<Dr_Willis> Unless you mean 'upgradeing' from one release to the next. and having issues..
<Jimmio> I meant distribution upgrads
<mzz> Jimmio: I'd expect the apt-get kind of update to work and the firefox internal kind of update to not work, for obvious reasons (firefox itself not being able to write to its install dir, and you not wanting it to either)
<mzz> err, that came out of nowhere
<Dr_Willis> upgrades - can be hassle free.. or full of hassles.. it just depends.
<worufu> that worked well until today (a bit inconvenient having to boot many times, but OK)
<mzz> Jimmio: sorry, I have this channel and #ubuntu-offtopic mixed up
<worufu> today I never was able to get KDM running
<worufu> at the moment I am running from the live CD and backing up my old home directory
<worufu> think I will try to overwrite the existing installation with a new clean install
<worufu> just wanted to drop by and offer some input if needed
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Dr_Willis> release is in a few days.. its basically hold on and wait for the storm to hit now... :)
<Dr_Willis> 36 updates today for me.. weeee.
<worufu> ...the problem is not just that kdm would not start. the system in general freezes with a blank screen... no switch to tty1/2/etc. possible
<Dr_Willis> nvidia, pulse, xorg, xsever -  thats scary... :)
<wirechief> worufu can you ssh in to the sick machine ?
<BluesKaj> worufu,
<BluesKaj> a clean install of the live cd is prolly in order and you can save your data  if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition.
<worufu> wirechief: at the moment I am running the live CD on the sick machine
<BluesKaj> You may need to reinstall some apps  but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.
<worufu> wirechief: backing up my home dir
<Jimmio> Offtopic (mostly), but, what are the chances of getting Nvidia hardware support into my own kernel? How'd it come about for X11?
<wirechief> ok
<Dink> next time stick your home dir on a separate fs so then you can just reinstall without having to back it up again. Just don't format that fs on the new install and make it your home mount again.
<Alan> So, you probably hear this a lot...  Karmic RC, install or wait?
<Dr_Willis> Alan:  flip a coin.
<Alan> Dr_Willis: haha :P
<Alan> Hmmm... the release is the 29th right?
<hylman> will karmic moblin remix final released on 29th as well?
<Dr_Willis> Alan:  when its released the torrents will be amazing fast.....   but the servers may be slow. :)
<Chorca>  I haven't had any issues with ATI card
<worufu> Dink: that is very good advice... I was just too lazy to repartition my harddrive... now it is haunting me :)
<Alan> I suppose i might as well wait, now i've left it this long
<Alan> Dr_Willis: I've been syncing Karmic repos locally for over a month :p
<Chorca> Intel mobo with ATI 4850
<Dr_Willis> Alan:  so its YOU that have been taking up all the bandwith!
<Dr_Willis> Alan:  i just use an apt-cacher server for my home lan. :) and i will update/upgrade tomorrow.. then wait  a week after release befor i update again i imagine. :)
<Jimmio> Who was it who said I can install the new Ubuntu but not let it format /?
<Alan> Dr_Willis: i'm using apt-mirror... thought it was better to sync karmic *before* the beta so I'm only getting the changes each night, and then i don't need to load the real servers at all when i'm installing fresh Karmic on the 4-or-so machines here
<Jimmio> Will that actually work?
<Alan> Dr_Willis: I don't like waiting on my net connection to download stuff, even the first time...
<bjsnider> Jimmio, what do you mean by the nvidia question?
<Alan> (especially when one of my first things to install is all the LaTeX stuff
<Alan> )
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  it may want to format / - but not formating /home is doable
<Jimmio> bjsnider: I develop a kernel/OS for fun... and wanted to look into getting Nvidia hardware support for it... xP
<bjsnider> Jimmio, which nvidia hardware. graphics cards?
<Jimmio> bjsnider: Yep.
<bjsnider> well it's like anything else that needs to be compiled into the kernel. you download the headers, compile it in, and reboot
<Alan> Jimmio: you mean beyond vesa mode?
<Jimmio> Alan: Yep. I want access to CUDA/OpenCL too.
<Alan> oooh
<Alan> good luck with that :|
<Alan> work out a way to harness the blob that nvidia provide for Linux?
<bjsnider> Jimmio, install dkms and then the 190 driver and it will be done for you
<Jimmio> bjsnider: .... Do you miss the point that I'm developing a kernel FROM SCRATCH? with no relation to Linux at all?
<bjsnider> yes i must have missed that
 * kklimond- is wondering what's thew point of developing kernel from scratch up to the point when you have opencl support.
<bjsnider> the Jimmio kernel
<Jimmio> kklimond-: Experience. Fun. No GPL to deal with.
<bjsnider> Jimmio, if you think there are things wrong with the linux kernel then contribute to that. i don't think developing your own kernel is an efficient use of your time
<bjsnider> since there's already a perfectly good kernel available for your use
<Jimmio> bjsnider: I don't even want to go there. I don't want my shitty code running on a real live kernel.
<bjsnider> so now you think your kernel would be inferior to linux!
<kklimond-> Jimmio, It's fun when you deal with well documented hardware
<kklimond-> .
<Jimmio> kklimond: IF you deal with well documented hardware.
<kklimond-> trying to get opencl work on some custom kernel would be...a nonoptimal use of your time ;)
<bjsnider> rolling a custom linux is a good use of time, but creating your own custom kernel isn't
<Jimmio> rolling a custom linux isn't a good use of time
<Jimmio> there's millions of distros already
<bjsnider> custom linux kernel
<Jimmio> and only one I feel at home with *hugs ubuntu CD*
 * mzz doesn't think cds are very huggable
<mzz> also, I second the folks here recommending you hack on linux (or a linux module) instead of your own kernel
<Jimmio> Raw OS Dev is more fun.
<bjsnider> a custom linux kernel that only supports your hardware, which is a challenge to roll, can be quicker than the generic one we use in ubuntu
<mzz> dealing with things at the kernel level mostly isn't my idea of fun
<mzz> also, customizing a kernel for your hardware is overrated
<bjsnider> mzz, remind me to recommend you for the kernel team
<mzz> the boot system's smart enough to simply not load most modules that wouldn't do anything on your system.
<mzz> bjsnider: background: I'm also running gentoo, where I do build my own kernel (and spend way too much time making the thing as small as I can get away with)
<bjsnider> mzz, how small does it end up being?
<eagles0513875> hey guys :)
<mzz> bjsnider: currently a 2.2M kernel and a 1.2M initrd for a pretty splash screen and lvm.
<G_A_C> bjsnider: usually small enough to contain all bar one of your required modules/drivers, which you won't realise for several weeks ;)
<alankila> the modules themselves imply a small overhead, because the dynamic extension points can't be inlined.
<G_A_C> been there, done that (quite a few years ago, mine)
<bjsnider> G_A_C, i guess thqat's why i've never gotten one to work
<alankila> however, modern CPUs have very fast function calls, especially x86-64 fastcall is almost impossibly fast
<G_A_C> bjsnider: probably, I have had Gentoo working in the past (around 2005 I think) but the advantages of "learning about the innards of Linux" soon degenerated into just a weekly run of "emerge --sync && emerge -uDv world" and I just gave up on it :)
<mzz> yeah, I'm shifting away from gentoo
<bjsnider> no love for gentoo here
<G_A_C> I still somewhat like the idea of a "rolling" release like Gentoo and FreeBSD (kind of), so I'm playing with ArchLinux in a VM at the moment
<G_A_C> but I think source-based distros are a bit overrated, I never saw any speed advantage in it on my hardware
<mzz> the speed advantage is hugely overrated, ask any gentoo advanced user or dev
<G_A_C> just meant I spent a few hours a week compiling the same stuff I could have had in a few minutes with yum update/aptitude safe-upgrade :)
<bjsnider> there probably is, but it's so minute that you wouldn't notice it
<G_A_C> well yeah, quite
<mzz> there are certain kinds of tinkering it makes easier, because you can rebuild the rest of the stack if you change something in a lower-level library. But you don't end up doing that often, if at all.
<G_A_C> I wasn't running it on bad hardware for the time, a P4 with 512 RAM, it may have been more pronounced on a lower spec. But then I'd have spent 10 hours a week compiling stuff instead of 1 ;)
<alankila> based on my measurements only a few options matter for GCC and you can't turn them on safely, such as -ffast-math. And of course, even those matter only for some specific number-crunching situations where you know 100% C compliant accuracy is not important.
<mzz> and in some cases there'll be a speed *disadvantage*, depending on how good of a job the maintainer of a binary package does.
<mzz> alankila: ugh, -ffast-math. Don't get me started.
<kaddi__> i've had a huge slowdown in boottime for karmic over the last week. It no takes over 2 minutes to boot...
<kaddi__> is there some way to speed things up again?
<mzz> kaddi__: perhaps install bootchart and figure out what's taking so long?
<alankila> I never saw much benefit between -Os, -O2 or -O3. As long as you have any optimizing at all, it doesn't seem to really matter whether you optimize for size or speed. It's a mixed bag and it all seems to perform about the same in the end.
<G_A_C> kaddi__: install bootchart and remove anything that's holding up the boot
<joaopinto> we need a debian based rolling binary distro :P
<ActionParsnip> kaddi__: read:   dmesg | less     notice the times on the left
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: arch?
<G_A_C> joaopinto: would be nice, but a lot of work, that's why I'm playing with Arch out of curiosity
<joaopinto> arch is Debian and binary based ?
<mzz> alankila: what you can sanely do is tweak flags for specific packages or even files where you can do so safely and can test if it helps. That's actually *harder* on a source distro, where you can't assume everyone building the package uses the same version of gcc to do so, etc.
<patdk-lap> yuk, bootchart is java
<mzz> patdk-lap: not necessarily
<alankila> the new gcc features like -ftree-vectorize pretty much never do anything substantial because C sucks and nobody flags all their pointers with restrict keyword which is required for that thing to really vectorize anything that matters.
<mzz> patdk-lap: if you --no-install-recommends it and manually install pybootchart you don't need java
<G_A_C> joaopinto: no, it's not debian based. it is based around prebuilt binary packages though, rather than compiling everything from source
<mzz> alankila: death to c! Let's all switch to, um, I dunno :)
<G_A_C> mzz: the feature removal was nice, I agree
<joaopinto> ok, still would prefer debian, to reuse Debian/Ubuntu work
<mzz> G_A_C: ?
<G_A_C> but not nice enough for me to run Gentoo over Ubuntu/other binary distro, IMO
<G_A_C> I mean per-package USE flags etc
<G_A_C> if I don't want X support in a package I can remove it, that sort of thing
<mzz> I've done the feature removal thing to run linux on a *really* old laptop (most relevant spec: 48M of ram).
<ActionParsnip> G_A_C: if you like emaerge you can use apt-build
<ripps> As someone that used to use gentoo, ubuntu works very nicely and is very fast.
<bjsnider> alankila, what about flags that might take better advantage of multicore cpus?
<alankila> finally, C++'s new operator seems to have no way to allocate aligned memory suitable for using with SSE instructions, so it's really a double-fail. Not only is there not enough metadata for compiler to reason about correct optimizations, it will have to live with unaligned memory as well. So GCC can't make use of SSE / SSE2 except in trivial ways.
<patdk-lap> hmm, I really wish apt could download from the closest server, isntead of the first one
<mzz> but that's also overrated: where relevant ubuntu builds more than one version of a package, and if you don't like any of them you can build your own (yay ppas)
<G_A_C> ActionParsnip: I'm perfectly happy with binaries, but useful to know :)
<alankila> bjsnider: I'm not familiar with such flags.
<joaopinto> patdk-lap, it can, as long you set it up :P
<ActionParsnip> G_A_C: its exactly the same :)
<bjsnider> alankila, there aren't any?
<alankila> bjsnider: none that I could identify as such.
<ActionParsnip> G_A_C: excpet instead of cflags theres a simpler optomisation option
<mzz> bjsnider: taking advantage of more cores is usually an actual code-level thing, not a compiler flags thing
<bjsnider> what about sse4? is that automatically taken advantage of?
<mzz> patdk-lap: what do you mean? You can just pick an appropriate mirror in sources.list
<patdk-lap> mzz, ya, that works, till I'm not home and it changes
<mzz> ah
<patdk-lap> I don't want to pick everytime I go to a hotel
<mzz> patdk-lap: hmm, I wonder if you could have multiple sources.list files, with networkmanager swapping them around based on your location.
<patdk-lap> sounds good :)
<alankila> Sadly, I don't know what is in SSE4. The reality here is that the compiler does not, mostly, have sufficient metadata available to reason when some unusual SIMD instructions could be used. So they don't get used by automatic code generation, you have to use the intrinsics or assembly to use them.
<mzz> (that could be useful if you move between a handful of locations)
<mzz> (so you wouldn't have to measure mirror speed every time you move)
<patdk-lap> I have a local mirror at home, and it perfers that even when i'm not local :(
<patdk-lap> my main issue :)
<mzz> libraries like pixman and certain media playback libraries know how to make use of sse and friends if they're available
<mzz> patdk-lap: yeah, I'm going to run into that (I have a local apt-cacher-ng proxy on my lan)
<patdk-lap> setup a local mirror for all the netbased installing and updated I started doing a year ago
<alankila> mzz: yes. It all works by hand-crafted assembly and probably cpuid capabilities detection. I haven't looked too closely into pixman but I saw it has blitting loops that are based on mmx and probably sse, too
<mzz> patdk-lap: I may end up hacking up something like the automatic switch I just mentioned. Will have to see.
<mzz> alankila: I don't know how many variations it has, but it has a couple, and I'm pretty sure it detects which it can use at startup.
<alankila> it's a real bitch to detect at runtime whether a capability is available and then switch implementations to use them. It's easier if you can just compile support for something, though.
<patdk-lap> mzz, I can only think of one issue with that, is the apt rebuilding it's database each location change could take alittle bit of time/cpu
 * BluesKaj wonders if this archecture and cpu discussion is really relavent to ubuntu/kubuntu
<mzz> alankila: they're also a bitch to test, since you actually need old hardware to make sure your non-sse codepaths still work.
<kaddi__> ActionParsnip: that's my output: http://pastebin.com/f46bc79c8 There isn't really a "huge jump" in there. It takes 5 seconds to  load the intel stuff, 5 seconds to load wifii, etc... it sums up
<mzz> BluesKaj: yeah, sorry, I'll shut up
<mzz> patdk-lap: well, apt-cacher-ng is set up as a proxy here, so apt wouldn't really mind
<patdk-lap> yep, I dunno, I didn't see apt-cacher-ng when I was setting this up
<patdk-lap> and would have to look at it, wonder if it will solve my net-install issues
<mzz> urgh, power lossage about to happen
<BluesKaj> patdk-lap, alankila , mzz , it's intimidating to those who prolly have relavent to karmic question , if you know whay i mean
<patdk-lap> I mainly setup a local mirror cause that was the only way I could do pxe boot net installs
<ActionParsnip> kaddi__: then you need to work out some boot options or settings to reduce it
<patdk-lap> BluesKaj, I have karmic questions, none have been able to answer, so :)
<BluesKaj> patdk-lap, no reason to fill the text chat with musings that aren't tho
<patdk-lap> sure it is, apt-get is annoying me in karmic :)
<BluesKaj> try aptitude :)
<patdk-lap> I hate aptitude text gui
<BluesKaj> aptitude has a gui ?
<patdk-lap> tui
<patdk-lap> that whole menu selection thing
<G_A_C> it has a TUI BluesKaj, takes a bit of getting used to though :)
<BluesKaj> ok , well i prefer it to apt-get due (from i've been told ) it's superior handling of required dependencies
 * mzz hasn't really noticed apt-get getting things wrong
<G_A_C> I think aptitude does a better job of marking dependencies as deps, and cleaning them up again if you remove the package which installed them (and it's the only dependent package)
<G_A_C> but I read that once a few years ago and have just used aptitude ever since, whether that's still the case, I don't know
<mzz> less so, afaict.
<mzz> apt-get has an autoremove
<patdk-lap> I just use apt-get cause I only ever install stuff, and never remove
<BluesKaj> G_A_C, right , I was told however that apt-get has caught up lately in terms od orphaned packages
<BluesKaj> of
<patdk-lap> that or if really lazy (and on a desktop system) the gui pkg manager
<bjsnider> doesn't aptitude automatically install recommended packages?
<G_A_C> not that I've seen, bjsnider
<mzz> both apt-get and aptitude are configured to do that by default.
<patdk-lap> not recommened
<G_A_C> it just lists them as recommended so you are aware of them
<mzz> well, apt-get is, and I'm pretty sure aptitude also is.
<BluesKaj> I like to use the package manager as a reference for supported drivers for HW , it's handy
<mzz> "suggested" packages aren't, but "recommended" ones are.
<bjsnider> apt-get doesn't install recommended stuff, it just lists it
<BluesKaj> i still use synaptic and adept
<patdk-lap> ya, suggested is listed as recommened though
<ActionParsnip> if its a dep of an app it will be installed
<mzz> bjsnider: apt-get installs recommended stuff by default on this system as well as my previous (jaunty) install
<ActionParsnip> whats the definition of a "recommended" package/
<sveinung> does anyone know where I could ask for help about a KMS-problem (huge fonts) I got after I upgraded to Karmic?
<gh0zt> ohhhh man freenx is so amazing
<gh0zt> thank you
<BluesKaj> ive seen aptitude list recommended pkges without installing
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, a recommended package is one that is listed as such in the control file
<mzz> iirc this is configurable, but I don't recall having to choose at install time.
<janhaj> hi.. i have HP Compaq 6735s (ATI HD3200) with installed ubuntu 9.10 RC.. i am running compiz fine.. but after a using computer, glxgears,video, xmoto starts blink and glxgears write to the terminal this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/302787/ . Without compiz is computer slowler than with compiz.. what can i do for troublefree running compiz?
<mzz> so I'm not sure what's up with you getting different results.
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: like a dependancy?
<rohan> hi.. any leaked mirrors for ubuntu yet? ;)
<mzz> ActionParsnip: yep, but a "soft" one.
<patdk-lap> ActionParsnip, no, like if you install mailutils, it recommeneds exim, and installs exim
<mzz> ActionParsnip: something like "the package will work better if you install this too, but it'll run without it."
<patdk-lap> but what if I wanted postfix instead, or something even lighter
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> didnt know any of that
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, if you look at a control file, there will be a "depends" line and also an optional "recommends" line.
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: mzz: thanks guys, will look into it
<ActionParsnip> suprised such a thing exists in ubuntu
<mzz> ActionParsnip: afaict the order is "depends" (won't run without it), "recommends" (see above), "suggests" (even softer, not pulled in by default)
<ActionParsnip> seems ubuntu likes removing choice from the user in my experience
<mzz> whether or not "recommends" is pulled in by default probably depends on which frontend you use and how you configure it.
<patdk-lap> recommends is like the, you need this software for it to work, but other software will also work
<mzz> patdk-lap: not exactly
<bjsnider> you can see all of this in synaptic if you look at a package's properties
<patdk-lap> mzz, well, I have only had two cases where I didn't want the recomended :)
<patdk-lap> bjsnider, ya, if I wasn't on a server without X :)
<mzz> patdk-lap: first example that comes to mind: bootchart recommends bootchart-java or pybootchartgui, but it'll run without either (if you want to process the generated dump on a different system for example)
<bjsnider> also, look on packages.ubuntu.com and it will show these details
<Veinor> netbook-launcher is incredibly slow and compiz is crashing on update
<Veinor> er, on launch
<patdk-lap> mzz, I have the issue with mailutils, to get the mail command
<Veinor> compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<janhaj> How can i repair this? "Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate."?
<Veinor> on an eee 1005ha (intel 945GME)
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: you need to add refresh rates to xorg.conf
<mzz> patdk-lap: debian-policy says "should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations"
<mzz> janhaj: that's a feature
<alankila> janhaj: what exactly you want to change about that? Are you trying to use glxgears to measure performance?
<janhaj> ActionParsnip: how?
<patdk-lap> heh, I don't believe exim should be found with mailutils :) but my thought
<mzz> janhaj: what are you actually trying to accomplish/fix? Is there a word in that message that's a dirty word in your native language? :)
<janhaj> alankila: when i see this message, video is flashing.. when it isn't show, video is ok..
<mzz> janhaj: define "flashing"
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: i can how you mine if you wish. I use a 17" CRT
<mzz> janhaj: I'm going to wildly guess the message is from compiz or the like, and you're using a driver that can't do xv while compiz runs properly.
<janhaj> please wait, i make a video..
<patdk-lap> mzz, oh wait, it wasn't mailutils, it was smartmontools requires mailutils
<patdk-lap> and I didn't want mailutils, I just wanted smartctl to check my drives
<patdk-lap> mailutils depends on exim :(
<mzz> patdk-lap: yeah, that's one case where I'd consider --no-install-recommends (on smartmontools)
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: http://pastebin.com/f398096a4
<NerveClasp> I have a built-in realtek HD sound card on my notebook. the problem is that I cannot direct sound from my microphone to my speakers.. I can record it and then listen, microphone works well, but I can't "hear" the microphone directly through the speakers... any suggestions?
<alankila> NerveClasp: normally people consider that a feature. The echo from speaker-to-microphone loop is undesirable. Some recording software can do live playback of recording, like audacity. Maybe you could live with that?
<Jimmio> Well all, I'm diving into Ubuntu 9.10. See you all on the other side!
<alankila> there used to be an alsamixer setting that determines if the analog capture is mixed to the output, it's called "analog capture mix". But in brave pulseaudio world, I'm not sure if you are allowed to toggle all these settings anymore.
<Dr_Willis> Feedback can be so fun in speakers/mics :)
<om26er> what will happen to #ubuntu+1 after release?
<G_A_C> we start talking about Lucid :)
<patdk-lap> everyone will upgrade to lucid :)
<mzz> om26er: we'll all be force-moved to #ubuntu, #ubuntu force-moved to #ubuntu-1, etc? :)
<BluesKaj> om26er, it will be here for those brave souls who want to install 10.04
<NerveClasp> alankila: I'll try.. but can't I do this without audacity? in 9.04 I could turn on/off the sound from microphone. there is even a slider to controll wollume of micro in 9.10, but the microphone is silent. no matter whether I use alsa, oss, or PulseAudio..
<janhaj> here is the video of my glxgears http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNuF9I_j0a4
<mzz> NerveClasp: well, I'd expect that to be off by default, as mentioned above. I'm not sure if the pulse-based gnome-volume-control has a convenient way to turn it on temporarily.
<alankila> NerveClasp: well, try to use alsamixer to tweak settings. I still don't understand why you want to do this, though.
<topyli> om26er, we will all stay hear and switch from saying "is it out yet?" to saying "are lucid repos open yet?"
<topyli> s/hear/here/
<mzz> janhaj: are you running compiz? Does the flashing happen if you run a non-compositing wm (turn off desktop effects)?
<Veinor> every time I try to launch compiz I get "compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing"
<alankila> oh yeah and try to use alsamixer -V all so you can see capture-related settings. The default shows only playback-related settings.
<mzz> Veinor: pastebin Xorg.0.log, and make sure you're running the wrapper script, not compiz.real directly
<alankila> The problem with the modern world is that pulseaudio will probably overwrite your favorite settings with the defaults it looks up from its hardware databases at every restart, so you'll have to get used to changing this if you find something that works
<NerveClasp> alankila: for example to speak on Skype.. I really want to hear myself in headphones while communicating
<bjsnider> i tried to use alsamixer to alter settings but nothing actually changed
<mzz> NerveClasp: I'd look for a skype-specific toggle for that
<Veinor> I'm running fusion-icon; this worked fine before I updated
<Dr_Willis> NerveClasp:  that would be annoying if its like 2 sec delayed.. :)
<alankila> NerveClasp: okay. That's a good use case. Ideally, skype would just support that usage.
<mzz> NerveClasp: also, skype is exactly something where I wouldn't want this, except possibly when setting up levels initially :)
<janhaj> mzz: when i turn off compiz, a video is not flashing, but when i want move for example nautilus, it cuts.. :/ with compiz it is fluently..
<alankila> Note that most people who don't use headphones absolutely don't want the echo loop.
<Veinor> mzz: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mzz> janhaj: it's possible your driver simply doesn't support running compiz and other opengl apps at the same time properly
<mzz> Veinor: that's the one
<bjsnider> janhaj, what kind of graphics card?
<mzz> alankila: I do use headphones and I don't think I want that loop
<janhaj> mzz: i am running only gnome-terminal, nautilus and glxgears..
<mzz> janhaj: that doesn't change your video card drivers
 * mzz needs to stop replying to people like this, it's driving him nuts
<Veinor> http://pastebin.com/m5601411
<janhaj> bjsnider: integrated ATI HD 3200
<bjsnider> that's an awesome card with a great driver
<bjsnider> if you use windows
<NerveClasp> thank you all for advises.. I'll try something out now with realtek. but I have even worse problem: I can't record sound from my usb creative xmod soundcard((( levels of microphone just do not "jump"
<janhaj> mzz: so why sometimes compiz works fine and after while doesn't?
<thiebaude> janhaj: what graphics card do you have?
<janhaj> thiebaude: integrated ATI HD 3200
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> janhaj: my bad i seen that earlier
<mzz> janhaj: investigate logfiles, ask if others with similar hardware have similar problems, actually describe what problem you're having, since so far you've listed about three half-problems
<mzz> Veinor: looks healthy at a glance, can you pastebin the output from "glxinfo" too?
<Veinor> also, netbook-launcher is running really, really slow, don't know if that's related
 * Blues-Man prints "Hello\n";
 * cybersplice returns void.
<bjsnider> janhaj, you have a choice between at least 3 drivers, radeon, radeonhd, and fglrx. one of them might not have that problem (but they will all have their bugs)
<Veinor> mzz: http://pastebin.com/m3f6c7aa1
<Veinor> like I said, this only happened after I ran an update a few days ago
<janhaj> bjsnider: i install drivers, what can i see in jockey.. fglrx works, but it has a low performance..
<janhaj> bjsnider: and third drivers i don't know
<tormod> Veinor: you are using x-updates PPA?
<mzz> Veinor: bah, can you try that again with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, and make sure you get stderr pastebinned too?
<bjsnider> janhaj, so you're using fglrx right now?
<NerveClasp> any suggestions why creative usb soundcard refuses to record the sound? I had no problems in Windows half year ago. all this time I haven't had an inspiration to record some song. and now, when I do, I have no possibility((
<mzz> Veinor: I wouldn't expect to get "Software Rasterizer" here
<janhaj> bjsnider: no, i am using proprietary drivers from jockey
<Veinor> tormod: oh yeah, forgot about that
<mzz> janhaj: those are fglrx
<bjsnider> janhaj, right, which is fglrx. way to support them customers, ati
<tormod> janhaj: radeon in karmic does not have 3D hw acceleration (DRI) for your card, but you can try the xorg-edgers PPA
<mzz> heh
<mzz> janhaj: I don't know off the top of my head which generation that card is, but the "radeon" driver is frequently actually better than the proprietary one now, especially in compiz
<tormod> bjsnider: ati is working hard on them opensource drivers
<mzz> I don't know if exactly ati is working on them, but people definitely are
<bjsnider> tormod, which one? it is difficult to keep track of their many drivers
<mzz> janhaj: ah, listen to tormod, he apparently does know what card thatis
<janhaj> bjsnider: so in jaunty package xorg-driver-fglrx is in the karmic koala in jockey right?
<tormod> Veinor there is a bug in 7.6 branch and trunk ATM, fd.o 24734
<Veinor> ah
<bjsnider> janhaj, that's what you're using
<Veinor> http://pastebin.com/m41b5430c
<Veinor> how can I get off the PPA then?~
<janhaj> bjsnider: ok..
<tormod> Veinor: you can revert from a ppa with ppa-purge
<janhaj> tormod: so do you know, how can i run compiz properly without flashing all the time?
<bjsnider> janhaj, if you can believe it, you're using the driver that ati has created to support their customers
<Veinor> ppa-purge
<bjsnider> sorry, that should have been "support" in quotes
<janhaj> bjsnider: i believe, i only don't know that..
<tormod> bjsnider: ati employs people working on mesa and radeon
<mzz> especially somewhat older radeons work pretty well using the opensource "radeon" driver.
<Veinor> ah, found it
<mzz> I'm not sure if jockey is properly aware of that yet.
<patdk-lap> I thought ati was gone, and it's all amd for awhile now
<bjsnider> tormod, not dave airlie. red hat employs him
<bjsnider> i don't know who employs alex deucher
<tormod> bjsnider: I am not saying they are employing everybody working on Xorg :)
<tormod> alex works for ati (or AMD if you want)
<Veinor> tormod: wait, where can I get ppa-purge?
<Veinor> I'm on the launchpad site but can't find a download link
<mzz> Veinor: iirc the x-updates description links to it
<mzz> but I lied
<Veinor> hm, looks like I have to check it out with bzr
<mzz> Veinor: I'd just do it by hand: remove the ppa from sources.list, apt-get update, reinstall mesa (apt-get upgrade might suffice)
<tormod> Veinor: it is in the xorg-edgers ppa
<tormod> Veinor: just get the .deb from there
<janhaj> bjsnider: so what do you recommend me to do?
<Veinor> ppa-purge isn't working, which package would I need to reinstall manually?
<bjsnider> janhaj, research the problem on the web and see if there's a solution. there probably isn't
<mzz> Veinor: I'd expect that to be just the installed packages with "mesa" in their name (see something like "dpkg -l '*mesa*'|grep ^ii")
<Veinor> ah, thanks
<mrwes> where can I change my GDM login theme ? did they move that?
<orangey> Anyone here tried Wave by chance?
<mrwes> hrmm
<Veinor> orangey: yeah, use chromium
<tormod> veinor what do you mean "isn't working" ?
<mzz> mrwes: can't conveniently.
<Veinor> I fixed it.
<Veinor> er, fixed ppa-purge
<mrwes> mzz, Uh? they took that out? Used to be under System | Admin | Login Window
<tormod> veinor, what you did you fix in ppa-purge?
<mzz> mrwes: the gdm you're running is a rewrite, which can't even use the old themes you're used to. You can change the gtk theme it uses, but I'm pretty sure there's no ui for that.
<Veinor> oh, I was doing it wrong
<mrwes> wow
<Veinor> Cause I had already removed the ppa because I figured that was the problem, so I had to re-add it and apt-get update.
<mrwes> I can live with it :)
<orangey> Veinor: what's chromium?
<Veinor> chromium is google chrome for linux, basically. It's got a better javascript engine, so it's useful for ajax-y web apps
<Veinor> such as, oh, gmail, google reader, and google wave
<mrwes> not to bitch, but the RC seems alittle sluggish to me :(
<Veinor> chromium is also the name of a game, so that's really annoying
<orangey> Veinor: do you know where I can find an invite?
<Veinor> for wave? sorry
<Veinor> gave all mine out already :(
<BluesKaj> Veinor, that's why the linux version of chrome is called "chromium-browser"
<Veinor> yeah.
<Veinor> I was just saying how it's kind of funny.
<BluesKaj> dunno why itsn't just chromelinux or some such
<NerveClasp> anybody here had a problem with sound recording from a usb-soundcard?
<mzz> NerveClasp: did that last week, worked
<NerveClasp> I have a Creative Xmod Digital stereo (IEC958)
<NerveClasp> Model no sb0720
<mzz> but I haven't figured out what the right way to do it in a pulse world is, so I think I temporarily suspended pulse
<mzz> that probably wasn't really necessary, but I was in a hurry and already knew how stuff works without pulse present
<NerveClasp> so I should delete pulse audio?
<mzz> so I just suspended pulse for a while and used audacity (pointing it at the right card in its preferences)
<mzz> no
<mzz> I just ran something like "pasuspender sleep 1d" (which is a silly hack)
<NerveClasp> oh, I got it)
<mzz> again, chances are that's not really necessary, I was just in a hurry and pulse is still largely an unknown to me.
<mzz> so I disabled it to simplify matters to only software I'm somewhat familiar with.
<BluesKaj> yes, some outboard and pci soundcards aren't working well with PA , I dropped it due to it jsut being another layer for the audio to loop thru and the sound was choppy and distorted..alsa does the job just fine for my setup
<mzz> and I had a fairly convoluted setup going.
<NerveClasp> thanks
<mzz> (laptop builtin sound unused, one external usb<->midi "soundcard" with a keyboard hooked up, one creative usb soundcard, jackd talking to those two, and *another* usb soundcard for audacity to record from :)
 * nameiner is away: Gone away for now
<tarzan> when i disable my synaptics touchpad using an acpi event, /etc/acpi/asus-touchpad.sh is executed. however after i press a key syndaemon re-enables the touchpad. is this normal?
<huwenfeng> 9.10 is coming! soon!
<huwenfeng> i hope it will be a success!
<petsounds> hi. how can i turning off wi-fi? thank you
<tarzan> petsounds: just rip the wifi card out and beat it repeatedly with a hammer
<tarzan> no seriously, right-click on the network manager icon in the top bar and disable wireless networks should do it for most cards i guess
<petsounds> tarzan : no options like u mentions
<petsounds> and thats why im asking
<BluesKaj> topbar ? most refer to it as the panel
<petsounds> im using eee pc 1000he and i need to turn off wifi to save my battery life cos right now im using ethernet
<Memphisau> is there a wireless switch on the unit itself?
<Memphisau> for many laptop's a combination of 2 keys; usually Fn+F2
<Memphisau> Fn can usually be found in bottom left of keyboard
<petsounds> sadly fn+f2 is not working
<Memphisau> not sure how you'd convince it to turn off then
<tarzan> petsounds: which wifi card do you have?
<Memphisau> short of perhaps unloading the module it uses
<brianV> hi all. Every time I try to stop MySQL on Ubuntu, it fails, and I get the following message in my syslog:
<brianV> Oct 27 11:05:20 brian-desktop kernel: [ 7348.911765] type=1503 audit(1256655920.058:62): operation="open" pid=4530 parent=4529 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<brianV> any idea why?
<BluesKaj> Memphisau, try the power settings
<petsounds> tarzan : im not really sure but im using eee pc 1000he
<tarzan> petsounds: do a pastebin of lspci and lsusb please
<BluesKaj> er sorry petsounds , power settings
<petsounds> tarzan : and how?
<petsounds> BluesKaj : power management? no options for wifi there's only about AC Power and battery power :9
<tarzan> open a terminal, type lspci <enter>, open pastebin.com, copy text to pastebin.com, type lsusb <enter>, copy text to pastebin.com, click send on pastebin.com, copy the url, paste it here
<BluesKaj> ok, some laptops have the wifi module linked to power management
<petsounds> tarzan : http://pastebin.com/m7547f9bb
<BluesKaj> petsounds, which network manager ?
<BluesKaj> isn't there an option to use ethernet with wifi disabled in network manager?
<petsounds> BluesKaj : auto eth0
<tarzan> petsounds: are you sure your wireless is on / your wireless card is ok?
<om26er1> any develpopment new about LUBI.
<petsounds> tarzan : yes the wifi lights is on.
<BluesKaj> that's normally the way it works , the wifi is turned off when ethernet is connected'
<BluesKaj> that just the internet light
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I've just installed Karmic on a system with LVM, and all LVM partitions appears individually in Nautilus. Is there a way to desactivate that?
<sunshinepants> anyone have any issues with their numlock recently?  as in not working within a gnome session?
<tarzan> sunshinepants: works here
<sunshinepants> nuts
<om26er1> sunshinepants: works fine
<graingert> are the ubuntu partner repositories on karmic down?
<petsounds> BluesKaj : and how can i enabling fn+f2 key? i read on the web that i need to change the kernel into sth like array kernel. and i dont want to.
<Memphisau> hey, does anyone know why my /dev/usb directory isn't being creating. also lsusb turns up nothing beyond the root usb hubs, despite the fact I am using my USB mouse on it fine
<graingert> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.canonical.com:80 (91.189.90.142), connection timed out
<BluesKaj> petsounds, I think it's just your internet connection light that you are thinking is the wifi light , it works on both
<lucamm> anyone installed  ubuntu-netbook en karmic?
<lucamm> hi
<Jeruvy> lucamm: just ask your question :)
<om26er1> lucamm: yes ask the q
<petsounds> BluesKaj : ok i see and one more thing java applets is freezing, already post the question yesterday but have no answer, maybe u can help?
<lucamm> how uninstall this package?
<draconis> jure: use volwheel or an alternate mixer app
<om26er1> jure: yes?
<lucamm> becouse i use compiz
<BluesKaj> petsounds, make sure you have (k)ubuntu-restricted-extras installed , dunno if you are gnome or kde
<Jeruvy> lucamm: 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<draconis> jure: I thought the issue was not having a volume applet
<lucamm> and gtk-window-decorator no functionally
<om26er1> i have a problem, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras install ttf-msfonts-installer and that makes the fonts of google chrome ugly
<blueglasses> anyone knows if boxee has repositories for karmic?
<lucamm> yes i unistall this package
<jure> draconis, om26er1: yes, that's the issue
<lucamm> but compiz is buggy :S
<om26er1> lucamm: no its not
<steveccc> hi all - is 9.10 a dramatic improvement over the last version or just a little bit of tidying and polish?
<EagleScreen> many improvements for me
<petsounds> im on ubuntu NBR karmic, i already install ubuntu restricted extras and install sun-java6-plugin like it said on the web. everytime i wanna upload photos on facebook/myspace there's only grey box.
<szilvi> hi :)
<arthas_dk> anyone knows about the improvements of DeviceKit?
<EagleScreen> petsounds: using amd64?
<steveccc> just working out whether worth upgrading or wait for the next long life version
<szilvi> could anyone help me apply a .patch?
<draconis> well, gdm just regressed in features
<om26er1> steveccc: i say its far improved for acer aspire one
<petsounds> BluesKaj : im on ubuntu NBR karmic, i already install ubuntu restricted extras and install sun-java6-plugin like it said on the web. everytime i wanna upload photos on facebook/myspace there's only grey box.
<lucamm> desktop-switcher where is in karmic???
<lucamm> ?
<Italian_Plumber> what are the minimum specs for karmic?
<steveccc> om26er1: when you say that do you mean interface or more speel
<steveccc> speed even
<blueglasses> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<petsounds> EagleScreen : no, intel atom.
<BluesKaj> petsounds, how did you install java , from the repos or source
<mbeierl> draconis: I tend to agree about feature regression.  WHat are you hseeing
<om26er1> steveccc: better drivers and better interface as compiz works great even no problem with video playback, faster boot, responsive apps
<szilvi> did anyone get around the cursor theme issue?
<szilvi> i have compiz installed and I think it's not letting me change the theme
<petsounds> BluesKaj : from the repos. and i test sudo-apt-get install sun-java6-jre. it has the newest version
<om26er1> petsounds: which browser
<draconis> mbeierl: well, all features regressed are due to gnome
<blueglasses> steveccc, here karmic takes more time to boot than jaunty
<petsounds> om26er1 : from firefox, opera, to chrome. thats all the same :(
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu 9.10 is great
<mbeierl> draconis: ah.  sorry - I was thinking primarily of gdm greeter which has issues with twinview displays now...
<jure> draconis, i have two 9.10 installations - one's a standard desktop, the other a netbook remix. there IS a volume applet on the netbook remix version, so why would i settle with an alternative for the desktop version?
<szilvi> does anyone have chrome installed on ubuntu? where can i get it?
<blueglasses> have you check out the new gnome?
<om26er1> petsounds: which page you are trying to open
<blueglasses> szilvi, you can get it from google repositories or medibuntu
<szilvi> thx
<draconis> mbeierl: well, I just switched to XDM, which is far more usable
<joaopinto> there is a ppa for chrome, you don't need medibuntu
<szilvi> and about compiz not letting me change the cursor theme... anyone knows a workaround?
<petsounds> om26er1 : uploading photos on facebook and myspace. and yesterday someone from the channel give me a link which i forgot. i think it's for testing java. and firefox are freezing when i open that site
<om26er1> szilvi: change the cursor theme and then reboot and see it will change
<draconis> jure: well, settle with an alternative because it's BETTER. Gnome is not infallible law
<Memphisau> karmic seems to be fairly broken for me
<Memphisau> USB isn't working properly currently
<draconis> they can't write a DM, they can't write a volume manager...
<blueglasses> anyone using google wave here?
<Memphisau> but that may be a result of the multiple upgrades i've done to get it from hardy->intrepid->jaunty and most recently to karmic
<szilvi> it didn't
<szilvi> i tried that already
<BluesKaj> petsounds, try sun-java6-bin
<szilvi> :(
<petsounds> BluesKaj : sun-java6-bin is already the newest version. sun-java6-bin set to manually installed.
<jure> draconis, i get your point, all i'm saying is - if it works on one computer, why can't it work on the other, if the version number is the same? maybe some packages were removed? i remember apt removing empathy after an update and it reinstalled just fine. maybe it removed some packages related to sound this time?
<Memphisau> might give amd64 a go on this trouble computer, reinstall
<Memphisau> not too much to lose I guess
<draconis> jure: are you running Pulseaudio?
<jure> draconis, how would i know that?
<draconis> jure: ps aux|grep pulse
<mbeierl> jure: sorry - to which volume control are you referring, as on my karmic laptop (gnome, 64bit) there is a volume control widget (or applet or?) in the notification area the allows me to control the volume
<jure> draconis: then i am running it, yes.
<jure> mbeierl. i'm referring to exactly that volume control.
<mbeierl> and your is missing on ubuntu gnome, but not from nbr
<jure> yes, exactly.
<jure> and so are sound preferences.
<EagleScreen> petsounds: do you have sun-java6-plugin?
<draconis> well, gnome-volume-control should work. the mixer applet doesn't
<petsounds> EagleScreen : yes
 * Hillshum thinks that Karmic is having trouble properly scaling his cpu to manage haet
<Hillshum> *heat
<jure> draconis, mbeierl: ah. i removed gnome-media. because i wanted to remove the sound recorder, and it took the rest with it. that's it.
<jure> you know, i really hate these all-or-nothing packages.
<steveccc> whats the best virtual machine for 9.10?
<mbeierl> jure: oh!  Ok.  The one thing that I noticed was that the volume control only allowed me to manage the master volume, no double-click to get all the other mixers, and for a moment thought that might have been it...
<om26er> irssi looks like a cool client
<arthas_dk> Anyone knows about samba+kerberos+ldap integration on this version?
<joaopinto> !best | steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<szilvi> did someone get chrome installed... native linux chrome?
<szilvi> chromium is an emulator (or sthing like that)
<joaopinto> szilvi, yes, there's a PPA for it
<joaopinto> erm
<joaopinto> wait
<blueglasses> szilvi, check out this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<joaopinto> I was talking about google chrome
<Hillshum> szilvi: No, Chromium is native
<joaopinto> chromium is the native google chrome for linux
<szilvi> Run Windows applications like MS Office in Linux
<szilvi> CrossOver Chromium makes it possible to use Windows applications such as Microsoft Office, Quicken, and Lotus Notes on Linux.
<szilvi> this is the description
<joaopinto> szilvi, that's CrossOver Chromium, not Chromium
<szilvi> ah.. ok.. sorry :)
<Hillshum> And even that's technically not an emulator
<arthas_dk> Anyone knows about samba+kerberos+ldap integration on this version?
<joaopinto> szilvi, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<joaopinto> arthas_dk, repeating will not help
<slipshot> anyone having any trouble with alsa sound being off at boot in 9.10?
<om26er> no
<joaopinto> you mean, the mixer getting some sound levels to 0 after reboot ?
<slipshot> yeah the sound is off and i have to turn it on and back up
<blueglasses> slipshot, I do have trouble, but with sound changes on app start: too loud
<joaopinto> I have the issue randomly but only for the mic
<joaopinto> sound is not the strongest point of karmic for me :P
<slipshot> i tried alsactl store o  but it dont work
<om26er> my mic dont work if i change volume
<blueglasses> slipshot, some apps, like skype or pidgin, sound gets impossible to set, due to lack of app on config pannel when not making a sound
<slipshot> Home directory /home/slipshot not ours. <--- i get that when i try the alsactl store command
<mzz> how'd you manage that?
<mzz> what does "ls -ld /home/slipshot" give you?
<slipshot> i done a install from a ubuntu minimal and added the lxde desktop
<om26er> slipshot, so u made lubuntu
<cov> So networkmanager is still broken for wpa2 certificate authentication. This really sucks for college students (no more secure wireless). Anyone know anything about what's wrong or if this bug (#447145) is actually getting looked at?
<slipshot> drwxr-xr-x 33 slipshot slipshot 4096 2009-10-27 11:35 /home/slipshot
 * mzz frowns
<mzz> slipshot: I wonder why alsactl is complaining then, unless it's actually running as root
<slipshot> i think it is some kinda bug
<slipshot> got a clue how to fix it?
<mzz> well, I don't run alsactl by hand, and I don't see anything obviously wrong with your homedir.
<mzz> my guess is you're actually running it through sudo and it's not liking $HOME not being root's
<slipshot> alsactl: save_state:1530: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<slipshot> i get that without sudo
<Flynsarmy> Trying to install the 9.10 RC...nautilus crashed 80% in but the installers still going.......is this a common issue?
<radicaljoe> I just downloaded 9.10 netbook remix.  I can't figure out why  anyone would want a menu that takes up a whole netbook screen.
<om26er> radicaljoe, i
<mzz> I find myself usually using alt+f2 to start stuff
<mzz> (on a regular gnome ubuntu)
 * Martyn is miffed
<Martyn> we're just a couple days away from the release, and we've got -major- bugs still left in Karmic
<om26er> Martyn, all t bugs can never be fixed
<ponting> there is a problem in kubuntu 9.1 .beta ..: before copying a file in flash or any media it doesn't ckecks the available space ..and in last..it says can't coppy disc is full..it must be fixed
<Martyn> the php zlib bug that affects wordpress (zlib.so isn't found, and there's no gzopen) is going to affect a whole lot of people who use ubuntu-server
<Martyn> om26er: Yes, but some bugs .. especially ones affecting major packages (like the glibc error in Jaunty that prevented many people from upgrading the Gimp) should be critical enough to delay releases.
<Jimmio> Hey all
<Jimmio> Is there a reason "Creating user..." is taking forever>
<Jimmio> ?*
<Martyn> ponting: I'm afraid that's Working As Designed(tm)
<Jimmio> Is it safe to press the Skip button?
<mzz> Jimmio: what, during install?
<Jimmio> mzz: Yeah, right now.
<mzz> Jimmio: that sounds like a bad idea, because without a user how are you going to log in?
<Martyn> ponting: It's not as much a "bug" as an "enhancement request"  .. it never checks space before copying.
<Jimmio> mzz: Harddrive activity light is flashing repeatedly very quickly.
 * mzz wishes people would ask fewer silly questions
<Martyn> ponting : Feel free to file it as a blueprint though, and see if you can get some developers behind it.
<mzz> Jimmio: I'm assuming you're asking because it actually *is* taking forever, so apparently there's a reason it takes forever
<Jimmio> mzz: I skipped stuff in install in an emulator and it did it on reboot.
<mzz> Jimmio: you need at least one user account, because the root account is off by default, so without one regular account you can't log in to add accounts later
<Jimmio> mzz: I think it's broken though x.x
<mzz> Jimmio: and I haven't seen this problem, and would be looking at logs or running a system monitor to see what's taking so long
<mzz> call me elitist but I'd expect people in #ubuntu+1 to try that kind of stuff
<Jimmio> Where's the logs for the installer? I've never had to look.
 * mzz is probably just a bit grumpy for no good reason
<mzz> /var/log/installer/ looks pretty promising
<Jimmio> It finished.
<ponting> Martyn: i thought if  it can be solved.
<Jimmio> Ahah!
<Jimmio> It's because of me wanting my home dir encrypted!
<mzz> that didn't take that long here
<Jimmio> It took a long time here... something to do with 256 GB partition?
<Jimmio> be right back, all
<astrojp> I still can't understand why the terminal will not let me 'Crtl-C' or 'Ctrl-D' out of the terminal without not work without having to forcing (killing) the process. Every since 9.04 it's been that way.
<omgxorz> Does anyone have experience with setting up a bluetooth Apple Wireless Keyboard?
<frozenfoxx> Okay, I just have a quick question before I get started, does anyone in this room currently feel like giving some advice on Distro choice of 9.10 types for a Eee 1101HA?
<AlDoug> I am using Karmic Beta Desktop , and I can't install the LAMP stack. Anyone have any ideas?
<frozenfoxx> Nobody in #ubuntu or ##linux wanted to help, so I figured I'd ask if anyone's up to it here before boring you.
<Pici> AlDoug: Do you get an error when you try? What command are you using to install?
<BluesKaj> frozenfoxx, depends on what your preferences are
<AlDoug> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<frozenfoxx> BluesKaj: Thank you, that's all I ask.
<AlDoug> Error 100
<Pici> AlDoug: Have you done an apt-get update since installing?
<frozenfoxx> The system has that POS GMA500 graphics chip so I understand up front that I'll have to do some working around to get that functional, but I'm wondering if full-blown Ubuntu, Ubuntu NBR, full-blown KUBUNTU, or Kubuntu NBR would offer me the most functionality out of the box
<AlDoug> on file 19
<hanasaki> any known issues with memtest on boot for koala?  its in my boot menu on grub 2 however the image is not found when I select it...
<AlDoug> I did last week I think.
<frozenfoxx> Key functionality is the ethernet driver working, preferably the wifi working, and if at all possible as little pain as possible getting the GMA chip working in 2D (mandatory), 3D (very nice, but not required)
<Pici> AlDoug: Can you pastebin the exact thing that the error says?
<frozenfoxx> I'm also having some trouble finding out from anyone if using 9.10 is best or if, for some reason, I should be using 9.04
<AlDoug> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<joaopinto> frozenfoxx, that is user specific, it depends on your needs
<frozenfoxx> joaopinto: I was more meaning that it seems like some people are recommending 9.04 because there's no support for certain parts of the hardware in 9.10?
<frozenfoxx> But I didn't think that's how the distro moved forward (dropping hardware functionality that is)
<BluesKaj> frozenfoxx, functionality seems tobe the fav word but it doesn't tell me what you do on your machine , what graphics card are you runing and for what you use your machine , work , home or both both ?
<apparle> how to install karmic from USB
<Martyn> AlDoug: Confirmed -- I also get error 100 downloading file 19
<Hillshum> frozenfoxx: NOt intentionally anyway
<AlDoug> Pici: at first I though it was because I had Synaptic PM running, but I closed that
<AlDoug> Martyn: interesting
<Martyn> Pici : That's all it says .. I belive that is the equivalent of "file not found in repository" when tasksel hits a 404
<joaopinto> frozenfoxx, I am not awarey of hw support being dropped on 9.10, however any upgrade has the potential risk of regressions
<frozenfoxx> BluesKaj: The graphics chip was described earlier (the GMA 500), I also listed out extensively what capabilities were paramount (2D graphics, 3D would be nice, and networking has to work)...what more did you want?
<Martyn> AlDoug: Try this first .. I just did it and succeeded- -- aptitude safe-upgrade
<frozenfoxx> joaopinto: Roger, that's what I needed to know
<joaopinto> frozenfoxx, and that is not usually related to the distro per si, it's related to the kernel, or to vendor drivers, like ona specific version ATI decided to drop support for some models
<AlDoug> Martyn: OK, I don't have time to run it now, but I will later tonight I think.
<joaopinto> and the disto can't froze in software versions just because some vendor decides to not support their customers :)
<frozenfoxx> joaopinto: Roger.  The reason I ask about distro is because I know I've seen differences in support between Kubuntu and Ubuntu in the past, I didn't know if the NBR was supposed to be just a new interface with the same backend or if it, also, would have diverging packages providing different levels of hardware support
<BluesKaj> time for my daily walk ...BBL .. frozenfoxx . looks like you're in good hands to help with your questions
<frozenfoxx> BluesKaj: Thank you, have a good walk
<joaopinto> froze, afaik NBR is just a metapackage
<froze> karmic w/ ATI X300: installed RC and desktops effects worked, after system update and several apt-gets of preferred packages + restart, desktop effects not available. Any ideas?
<joaopinto> ops, frozenfoxx
<froze> np :)
<frozenfoxx> joaopinto: No problem, I saw it.  Thank you, that clears up NBR for me
<AlDoug> Martyn: You think it will work after the upgrade?
<froze> tried installing radeonhd xserver package, but that dindn't work either :-/
<froze> keeps telling me no driver available??? if it works on install - how is that possible
<th1_> radeon always craps out better use nvidia ;)
<froze> riiight, I'll just apt-get install nvidia-videocard :-P
<newbuntu> in karmic, aplay doesn't find my soundcard, but it is visible in lspci.  how do i get it working?
<froze> anyideas on what actually kills it? If I  livecd boot and check the xorg logs for differnces is that all I should look for?
<Hillshum> newbuntu: what does cat /proc/asound/cards give you?
<newbuntu> Hillshum: "no soundcards"
<Hillshum> You'll need to get the drivers to see the card then
<marijus> does msn audio/video also work crossplatform in empathy?
<newbuntu> Hillshum: in jaunty it ran with riptide, which shows that it is still in modules in karmic
<Pici> alexis_: Done?
<newbuntu> Hillshum: how do i verify that it loaded?
<Hillshum> lsmod
<hanasaki> the linux-virtual image does not seem to have isofs yet iso9660 shows in the config as a module.. how do I get cd support?
<newbuntu> it's not loading - is there a way to force it and see if the card is detected?
<philsf> I upgraded to karmic, and now emacs's fonts are huge. How or where can I set it to the default size?
<philsf> BTW, it only seem to affect emacs23, not emacs22
<ikt> where is ubuntu party channel
<mzz> philsf: hardly surprising, since the font backend in 23 is very different. I forgot what the preferred way of changing font size is, try asking #emacs (what I have in my .emacs is probably not the right way to do it)
<skreech> OK What's up with the hard drive?
<skreech> Wht can't I mount it?
<mzz> because it's in my computer, and you don't have access to it :P
<skreech> No I took out my hard drive and put it elsewhere and it asked for a password to mount it?
<skreech> I was never asked to supply it a password. What password is it asking for?
<mzz> and it's not just asking for the currently logged in user's password?
<xenon_karmic> where can i get the source for desktop-notifications which appear in top right corner?
<skreech> I don' think so I supplied that password as well as the password for the main user on my hard drive and neither worked
<AlDoug> I am getting a lot of not found packages while doing my safe upgrade.
<skreech> apt-get source ?
<xenon_karmic> what is that called?
<mzz> skreech: so what happens if you try to mount by hand (using "sudo mount /dev/whatevertherightpartitionis /mnt")?
<mzz> skreech: you mean for the daemon responsible for actually drawing them, or for some app that requests that daemon to display a particular notification?
<mzz> err, s/skreech/xenon_karmic/
<mzz> xenon_karmic: you probably mean "apt-get source notify-osd"
<xenon_karmic> ok
<xenon_karmic> and the daemon?
<mzz> that is the daemon
<SIRprise> how can i create a second su? i need that because i access the printer port directly and don't want to type sudo every time
<xenon_karmic> ok :)
<skreech> SIRprise: A what?
<mzz> xenon_karmic: if that's not the source you want please rephrase your question
<skreech> Oh anyone where using kubuntu ?
<skreech> mzz: I'm actually not sure I had other hard drives in the system and they would mount properly without fuss
<xenon_karmic> basically i want to change settings for notify-osd ..
<SIRprise> skreech: i use avrdude to program my avr with the parallel port and that is used in an eclipse script
<xenon_karmic> i think has many bugs ryt now
<mzz> skreech: I don't know what the exact logic is for when you need to supply a password and when not (I suspect it depends on the filesystem and/or device type)
<skreech> mzz: has something changed for KK that makes them require new parameters to be mounted by an older LInux kernel?
<skreech> SIRprise: Right so what is the second su for?
<SIRprise> skreech: last time i started eclipse with sudo but than i have a workspace in root-home
<mzz> skreech: think about it, being able to mount a partition with setuid root apps on it without giving the root password would be a security risk
<SIRprise> skreech: i want to have a second user which already have rights to access the ports low-level
<skreech> mzz: I guess so but it did it for a pure data partition as well
<skreech> SIRprise: right so enable the root user
<skreech> !root | SIRprise
<ubottu> SIRprise: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mzz> skreech: yes, but it can't tell those apart without actually mounting them. I'm guessing that to mount something with a proper linux filesystem on it you need to supply a password
<skreech> Funky
<mzz> SIRprise: I'd muck around with the permissions on the device so you don't need root to access it
<skreech> ok I'll take that under consideration L)
<mzz> SIRprise: you should be able to do that via custom udev rules if you need to apply it permanently.
<SIRprise> skreech: thx, but i thought i create a new user which does not have network-connection and an own home-folder
<skreech> SIRprise: You can do that as well
<SIRprise> mzz: how can i change the permissions of printer port?
<mzz> SIRprise: chmod/chown, if you're in a hurry (but that's not permanent)
<mzz> SIRprise: dig into udev rules for a more permanent solution, or check if they're already owned and writable by a useful group you can just add the desired user to
<SIRprise> mzz: ok, thank you, i will try that
<genii> Why not add yourself to the lp (line printer) group
<mzz> that'd be the kind of group that might already have write access to the port, yes.
<timber> can you tell me if syndaemon isn't working on karmic?
<mzz> (I don't have a printer hooked up to my ubuntu system, so I can't check)
<mzz> !doesntwork | timber
<ubottu> timber: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<timber> !doesntwork syndaemon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timber> mzz: how i use this?
<mzz> I was hoping for something a little more specific than "syndaemon"
<timber> syndaemon disable tapping on touchpad while typing
<mzz> yes, that's what it does
<timber> on jaunty it worked fine
<genii> timber: syndaemon does work, but only if your pad is using the synaptics driver and not being recognised as some generic mouse
<mzz> timber: that's supposed to be a feature. Feel free to turn it off if you don't like it (system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad -> disable touchpad while typing)
<timber> genii: so do i have to install the synaptics driver?
<mzz> timber: the synaptics driver is installed and normally used by default. The behavior you describe is supposed to be a feature.
<timber> mzz: this option is checked and there's nothing disabled
<mzz> err
<mzz>  < timber> syndaemon disable tapping on touchpad while typing
<ponting_> in ubuntu 9.1 will that problme of ntfs mounting  will be solved?
<mzz> did you mean "syndaemon should be disabling tapping on the touchpad while typing, but it doesn't", or "syndaemon is disabling tapping on touchpad while typing, and that's my problem"?
<Memphisau> what problem?
<timber> mzz:  "syndaemon should be disabling tapping on the touchpad while typing, but it doesn't"
<mzz> ah
<mzz> timber: I guess I'd start by hunting down the delay it's using
<mzz> and/or running it by hand to see if it's logging anything
<mzz> ponting_: I'm pretty sure you'll still be able to mount ntfs partitions in ubuntu 9.10, like you could in 9.04. I'm not sure what this ubuntu 9.1 you speak of is, I'm assuming it's a typo :P
<frybye> what to do when win7 fax+scan cannot see a fax modem that otherwise appears to be installed and responds to diagnosis commands etc...?
<genii> timber: Is package: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics    installed?
<mzz> frybye: this is #ubuntu+1, not ##windows :P
<frybye> sorry - my mistake...
<skreech> frybye: That's bug #1 we are working on it
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<skreech> Anyone using Kubuntu?
<timber> genii: yes, it is.
<frybye> skreech: yeah - I agree largly - silly thing is the damn thing worked fine with the RC of win7 but not now with the rtm ah well... (my netbook has karmic!)
<skreech> timber: it turns up in the device manager then ask in ##windows. If it doesn't then upgrade the netbook to your primary machine :)
<timber> skreech: ?
<jonne> is there a way to assign multiple keyboard shortcuts to the same action in gnome's keyboard shortcuts thing?
<jonne> i want to add a hotkey for 'next track', but it's already configured to use XF86AudioNext (which is the keycode my remote uses)
<genii> timber: the synaptics manpage has an example xorg.conf stanza which could be used, you need to know the /dev name of your current pad however
<timber> genii: how can i know the name?
<mzz> jonne: I don't think so (I don't think the underlying gconf storage supports multiple keys)
<mzz> timber: the /dev/input/by-id/ or /dev/input/by-path/ names should be stable
<jonne> well, that sucks
<jonne> i switched to banshee from amarok
<worufu> hy guys
<jonne> amarok had its own global shortcut thing, so that was perfect
<worufu> my koala does not like the nvidia 185 driver
<worufu> it causes my system to freeze during boot
<mzz> jonne: of course I could be wrong (for example your media player might listen for things like XF86AudioNext no matter what)
<kahen> i'm thinking about reinstalling when karmic comes out. i want to move to having a separate /home partition and stuff... what's the recommended size of / (i.e. everything but /home)?
<worufu> anybody experiencing something similar?
<mzz> kahen: a couple of GB usually suffices. The number of GB depends completely on how much stuff you end up installing.
<jonne> that is a good suggestion, mzz
<bjsnider> worufu, what graphics card?
<worufu> bjsnider: nVidia Corporation C68 [GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<kahen> mzz: got 6.4GB in /usr right now. i tend to install a LOT of .*doc packages
<Italian_Plumber> anyone testing Karmic with 128MB RAM?
<worufu> bjsnider: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<mzz> kahen: yeah, du -sh-ing your current /usr and /var is a good way to guesstimate the right size
<kahen> i'm thinking 10GB should probably be ok
<worufu> hm... strange
<bjsnider> wofmore likely it's your nforce chipset
<AlDoug> Martyn: Pici: I was able to do the upgrade, but installing the LAMP package still doesn't work.
<mzz> kahen: just make sure you do take /var into account too, not just /usr. The other toplevel dirs should be much smaller than those two.
<kahen> 128MB RAM... it'll probably run, but not in any way that i'd call "well"
<kahen> mzz: well. there's always sudo apt-cache clean
<jonne> damn, didn't work
<Italian_Plumber> I am and so far the CD is not booting
<worufu> bjsnider: now I was confused... obviously the onboard card is nvidia too
<mzz> kahen: sure, but it's still inconvenient, if only for things like a distribution upgrade
<billybigrigger> everyone still have a bunch of PA packages being held back?
<worufu> bjsnider: the 7600 is an additional card
<bjsnider> worufu, your mobo chipset is an nvidia nforce as well
<Italian_Plumber> I had a white ubuntu logo in the middle of the screen for a rleally long time, now the screen is blank
<mzz> billybigrigger: please be more specific
<kahen> right... need like... 2-3GB free for dist-upgrade iirc
<bjsnider> worufu, not well supported on linux
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1645375
<worufu> bjsnider: don't want to use the mobo graphics chip anyways... maybe I can disable it in the bios
 * mzz wonders if there's a convenient way to force a fetch of all installed packages (to "seed" his apt-cacher-ng proxy)
<billybigrigger> ^^^ these packages have been held back for me for over a week
<i_is_broke> is there anyway to b.s. a xorg-conf setup?
<billybigrigger> same as the ubuntu-desktop package
<mzz> billybigrigger: can you pastebin "apt-cache policy libpulse0"?
<billybigrigger> umm no
<billybigrigger> :P
<worufu> bjsnider: and I have to check if maybe the output switches to the mobo card.... there is no screen attached to it
<billybigrigger> yeah i can hold on
<billybigrigger> but maybe i shouldn't be complaining as sound is flawless here....
<billybigrigger> haha
<mzz> bah, I usually make comments like that to other people :P
<worufu> bjsnider: thanks so far... going to reboot and check again
<exiton> notify doesn't show messages without 3d effects just a white area wiht stripes. can i change that?
<i_is_broke> im having some minor issues with my sis onboard graphics and the only way it says in google is to make changes to the xorg config file.any one got any ideas?
<billybigrigger> libpulse0:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu2
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4
<billybigrigger> :(
<genii> timber: grep /dev/input /var/log/Xorg.0.log     and look for a mouse device
<genii> timber: Apologies on lag, work requires me
<billybigrigger> mzz, how does it feel being on the wrong end of those comments? bahaha
<dtchen> billybigrigger: unless you like broken suspend/resume, it's a good idea to update to 0ubuntu4
<mzz> billybigrigger: mmm, odd.
<billybigrigger> dtchen, aptitude won't update them
<dtchen> billybigrigger: use 'why'
<billybigrigger> $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade has been holding those back for over a week
<mzz> billybigrigger: not sure what's up with that, and (unfortunately) not sure yet how to get it to give you more information.
<timber> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
<timber> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
<timber> (**) Acer CrystalEye webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
<timber> (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
<timber> (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
<timber> (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
<timber> (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
<timber> (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
<timber> (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
<mzz> billybigrigger: it's possible a forced "apt-get install libpulse0" will give more information.
<timber> genii: the last is the correct?
 * billybigrigger sips coffee and watches genii work :P
<mzz> timber: don't do that, and don't assume /dev/input/eventN names are stable
<Hillshum> timber: Please use paste.ubuntu.com
<mzz> timber: find the /dev/input/by-id/ or /dev/input/by-path/ symlink that points at that eventN device and use that one
<timber> genii: don't worry about the lag
<timber> sorry everybody
<mzz> timber: also, "mouse button emulation" isn't your mouse
<mzz> (your mouse isn't in that list)
<mzz> (unless it's event10 or event8)
<timber> mzz: platform-i8042-serio-4-event-mouse
<mzz> that sounds about right
<timber> mzz: and this platform-i8042-serio-4-mouse
<mzz> timber: the two are *not* interchangable. I forgot which the synaptics driver wants.
<drbobb> hey something weird's up w/my karmic, it used to hibernate or suspend just fine, now all of a sudden it doesn't anymore - and I don't think i did anything to change that
<drbobb> choosing suspend or hibernate from the menu just locks the screen, no further action happens
<genii> timber: Yes, event4
<timber> genii: what i have to do now?
<mzz> err, what?
<billybigrigger> dtchen, i don't use suspend/resume so it's not that big of a deal :P
<mzz> genii, timber: what are you trying to do again? "macintosh mouse button emulation" really isn't the mouse device, at least not here
<mzz> platform-i7042-serio-4-event-mouse should be, though (I'd expect that to point at ../eventN with N not being 4)
<timber> mzz, genii: i'm don't understanding what is this
<mzz> drbobb: I haven't had to debug that under ubuntu yet, but I'd start by looking at dmesg
<ikt> keyserver down for anyone else?
<dtchen> billybigrigger: well, I'd still use 0ubuntu4, because I backed out a broken change
<mzz> timber: I lost track of what you're doing now, but if it has to do with a mouse or touchpad you can usually ignore that "emulation" thing
<thiebaude> ikt: no, but its slow
<timber> mzz: ok
<thiebaude> as expected
<ikt> :(
<mzz> I know my apt-get update is being strangely slow
<ikt> I guess my 1000 hops away is triggering it to timeout for me
<aurolac> anyone using MSI Wind?
<thiebaude> ikt: im doing my last 9.10 alternate cd today
<aurolac> usb is still borked
<timber> mzz: let me ask a question....the syndaemon disable *all* tapping, since small and soft tapping to harder tapping? because when i type with one hand and the other make a hard tap the click occurs.
<aurolac> cam or usb sticks dont work
<billybigrigger> dtchen, apt-get why or apt-cache why, shows nothing, what the hell is the why argument associated to again???
<billybigrigger> dtchen, haven't used why in ages
<mzz> timber: I disabled that feature because it makes no sense for me, so I'm not sure
<G_A_C> mzz: my update was slow earlier too, I put it down to people wanting to "beat the rush" by grabbing the RC a day before release and assuming that it's going to be almost identical to final
<drbobb> mzz: yep already looked at dmesg, nothing there
<timber> mzz: and while i type, the pointer disappears, and this is the normal behavior
<ikt> gpg: keyserver timed out
<ikt> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<ikt> *crys*
<thiebaude> G_A_C: yea i still have the Oct 21 alternate
<mzz> ikt: I'd try a different keyserver (many keyservers mirror each other)
<genii> timber: I think mzz may is right that event4 device is the button only.
<mzz> I'm pretty sure event4 isn't your touchpad, and I wouldn't expect pointing the synaptics driver at it to do anything particularly useful
<timber> genii: ok, but do you know if what i said to mzz  is correct?
<ikt> sorry for a quite noobish question but where do I find a list of different keyservers?
<mzz> timber: while you type where the pointer disappears?
<ikt> of the*
<mzz> ikt: try subkeys.pgp.net iirc
<drbobb> mzz: just tried to invoke suspend again, seems nothing at all appeared in the system logs
<ikt> cheers
<timber> mzz: the pointer just disappears, only the marker for the word like '|' appears....then when i stop typing the pointer came where he was
<mzz> drbobb: fishy, but I don't know how to debug it. I guess ~/.xsession-errors might have something.
<drbobb> mzz: looked also at /var/log/{messages,kern.log,debug}
<mzz> timber: some apps do that, that's not necessarily a syndaemon thing
<exiton> how can i fix the notifications? they only work with 3d effects
<mzz> exiton: they work for me in metacity
<timber> mzz: i was using gedit
<ikt> YES! it worked! cheers again mzz :D
<mzz> timber: yep, gedit seems to be hiding the mouse cursor (I don't run syndaemon)
<exiton> mzz: without 3d effects there is only a white area with stripes
<mzz> exiton: in gnome? I'm not seeing that.
<exiton> mzz: gnome and fluxbox
<mzz> no compiz or other compositing manager here.
<drbobb> uhh choosing suspend from the menu that pops up when i hit the powerbutton has no effect either
<genii> mzz: The syndaemon program only works for some dev which uses the synaptics driver, i had this issue another time as the pad gets seen as a mouse and the driver needs to be specified as synaptics in the xorg.conf stanza as shown in the example from the syanptics manpage. The prob gets to be what /dev to use (especially if it's a serial and not usb interface) . apologies again on lag. One sentence is taking several minutes to complete, as work calls me
<genii>  away from the computer right now every 30-90 seconds for a minute or 2 each time
<exiton> mzz: i don't know, what ever comes with the ubuntu 9.10 update
<drbobb> other than locking the screen that is
<philsf> I use ecryptfs's encrypted Private dir since jaunty, now I see karmic has support for encrypted Home, but there's no corresponding command for doing this. Am I missing something, or is it only offered for new installs?
<timber> mzz: hmm, that's ok, i'll try to take care when type again
<steveh> I remember using the official Jaunty CD and having it blow away everything on my drive.  There was another distro of ubuntu, but I can't remember what it was called.  Anyone got a better rememberrer??
<thiebaude> steveh: kiwilinux
<mzz> genii: did you actually check if that's the problem timber has?
<mzz> exiton: I'm not sure what's up with that, other than possibly your video card driver doing something weird
<steveh> ... (sorry, thinko) I mean another distro that loaded ubuntu and just over-wrote the system, without screwing with my loaded apps, etc., unless they needed screwing with, that is.
<mzz> philsf: hmm, not sure how you'd set that up for a new user, I just had the installer do it.
<exiton> mzz: but it's only the notifycations
<thiebaude> steveh: i see what your saying
<Dr_Willis> steveh:  im not even sure how it would do that. :)  theres just to much to go wrong.
<thiebaude> backups
<mzz> philsf: the ecryptfs-utils package might be installing documentation on this somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> ive even had issues in the past with kde  and gnome not liking user settings when ive kept /home seperate.
<mzz> exiton: well, those windows are a little weird (nonrectangular, for starters)
<Dr_Willis> gnome is much better now about that. but i still see it eveery once in a while
<Xs3s3> why would installing 9.10 cause blockid issues?
<mzz> steveh: it shouldn't overwrite everything, but it'll definitely overwrite a bunch of stuff. I don't know what the list is.
<Xs3s3> *causing my system not to boot properly*
<mzz> Xs3s3: try being more vague
<Xs3s3> mzz, sorry, upgraded last night from 9.04 to 9.10
<Xs3s3> now when I boot, it says blkid having trouble waiting for filesystem
<Xs3s3> I have edited /etc/fstab it looks right..
<Xs3s3> and / gets mounted.... but nothing ever happens
<Xs3s3> no x, no gdm. etc
<mzz> Xs3s3: how far does it get? If splash is enabled: do you get up to the first splash screen? What's the exact message?
<mzz> Xs3s3: can you pastebin fstab?
<Xs3s3> I even tried removing UUId in fstab with /dev/ paths
<g33k> are there drivers for ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics in karmic?
<mzz> Xs3s3: yeah, I was going to recommend that
<Xs3s3> mzz, um, i will have to re-type it since that machine is kind of hit
<steveh> Dr_Willis: It was an official Canonical distro.
<Xs3s3> mzz, i just need to get this drive to boot so I can DD it to my new drive.
<woha> bjsnider: hi. nvidia problem is now gone
<Xs3s3> but its not working right
<woha> bjsnider: switched back to nvidia-glx-173
<billybigrigger> dtchen, $ sudo apt-get install libpulse0 pulls in all those left behind packages
<Xs3s3> mzz, it ends up with an unknown filesystem error.
<billybigrigger> wonder why safe-upgrade was holding them back?
<Xs3s3> mzz, and / is mounted read only per my /etc/fstab instructs
<billybigrigger> libpulse0:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4
<mzz> billybigrigger: curious. I don't know what was up with that either (I've been using plain old apt-get)
<mzz> billybigrigger: it's possible it broke something, but I wouldn't know what.
 * worufu says goodbye...
<billybigrigger> odd
 * worufu ...all karmic koala upgrade issues fixed for now
<mzz> Xs3s3: err, having "/" ro in fstab is unusual at best
<Xs3s3> mzz, its remount read only...
<Xs3s3> on errors.
 * mzz waits for an fstab pastebin
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok. let me go retype that shit.
<Memphisau> perhaps not so in embedded devices, having rw might be risky :P
<mzz> Xs3s3: shouldn't have to type. Does that system have any kind of network access?
<mzz> Xs3s3: usually preferable to boot off a livecd and pastebin the file
<Xs3s3> mzz, alright. im burning a live-cd now ...
<mzz> err
<mzz> Xs3s3: ok, I didn't know you had nothing bootable around :(
<Xs3s3> mzz, i know how to use /etc/fstab
<Xs3s3> mzz, this is very strange indeed.
<mzz> Xs3s3: well, it shouldn't be getting remounted readonly, and I don't see anything blkid-ish triggering that. I do see boot getting rather confused if / is getting remounted readonly halfway through it. Anything suspicious in dmesg (filesystem errors)?
<Xs3s3> mzz, let me check.
<Xs3s3> mzz, well. it says waiting or /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxx
<billybigrigger> is ubuntu-desktop broken?
 * mzz is getting confused though, first it was "blockid issues", then "blkid having trouble waiting for filesystem", then "/ is mounted read only per my /etc/fstab instructs"
<billybigrigger> ubuntu-desktop:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1.171
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 1.175
<Xs3s3> mzz, lol, my / gets remounted read only on errors.
<mzz> billybigrigger: works for me
<Xs3s3> you know ro option
<Pici> billybigrigger: so... dist-upgrade then
<billybigrigger> mzz which one do you have installed?
<mzz> Xs3s3: errors=remount-ro? If that actually triggers you have a serious problem
<Xs3s3> mzz, no dmesg errors
<billybigrigger> now why on earth would i want to dist-upgrade?
<Xs3s3> mzz, yea thats whats going on
<mzz> Xs3s3: but it's *also* mounted readonly on boot, and should be getting remounted readwrite later
<Pici> billybigrigger: Why would you not want to?
<Pici> You should be using dist-upgrade to grab the latest packages.
<Xs3s3> mzz, im using 2.6.28-16-server right this second.
<mzz> Xs3s3: are you sure that first remount readwrite actually happens? If it's the errors=remount-ro making it readonly again you should be getting information about that in dmesg.
<billybigrigger> Pici, since when?
<mzz> billybigrigger: 1.175
<Pici> billybigrigger: always
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.
<Xs3s3> mzz, it has network, what do you want me to run?
<billybigrigger> aptitude safe-upgrade here
<Xs3s3> mzz, i will give you ssh access even lol.
<Xs3s3> i dont even care
<mzz> Xs3s3: well, "pastebinit /etc/fstab" might be useful, as well as "dmesg|pastebinit"
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok
<Pici> billybigrigger: That means you never want to install a package update if it has additional dependent packages.
<Pici> billybigrigger: Which will happen with metapackages such as ubuntu-desktop and the kernel packages from time to time.
<billybigrigger> never get a broken system, it works
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> fair enough, i see your point now
<Xs3s3> mzz, how do I remount it with read priveledges now?
<coz_> hey guys   is libtranslate working on karmic?  it doesnt seem to translate anything here
<Xs3s3> mzz, err write
<mzz> Pici: according to the manpage aptitude safe-upgrade isn't quite as conservative as never pulling in new packages
<mzz> Xs3s3: I'd start by looking for scary errors at the bottom of dmesg
<BluesKaj> Pici, billybigrigger , one can always use the full-upgrade command if needed
<mzz> Xs3s3: if there aren't any then yes, I'd just "mount -o remount,rw /" by hand
<Xs3s3> mzz, i really dont have any it says stuff about my wifi, my nvidia card. etc
<SnakDoc_> is there a way to change xsplash position on screen or which screen it shows on with dual monitors ?
<Pici> mzz: looks like you're right, but it seems it will never remove packages.  The confusion is usually around whether dist-upgrade/full-upgrade brings you to the next release of Ubuntu or not.
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok ill get it on a live cd in a minute
<mzz> Pici: you're almost certainly correct about needing dist-upgrade when running ubuntu+1 though (I know I needed to remove a package or two recently)
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok that worked a charm
<Xs3s3> mzz, installing pastebinit now
<mzz> Xs3s3: if you're on grub 2 (you should be) you might want to pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg too
<Xs3s3> mzz, http://pastebin.com/f3c7e817b
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok
 * mzz considers filing a bug on pastebinit to change the default pastebin
<mzz> Xs3s3: what's that last line doing there?
<Xs3s3> mzz, i got a new harddrive coming sometime today and all i want to do is be able to dd a bootable drive.
<drbobb> what's the iBus daemon, and associated iBus preferences, for?
<Xs3s3> mzz, must have left it their last time i edited it, but I have removed it before with no luck, same events occur
<mzz> drbobb: "apt-cache show ibus" said it has to do with input methods (think inputting non-latin languages)
<Xs3s3> mzz, thats the swap uuid
<mzz> Xs3s3: having a stray uuid in there like that isn't sane, although I don't know how it'd fail, if at all
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok.
<Xs3s3> mzz, do you mean menu.lst for grub ?
<mzz> Xs3s3: grub 2 has grub.cfg
<Xs3s3> mzz, its not in /boot/grub ?
<mzz> Xs3s3: grub prints its version to the top of the screen at boot time. You should be getting grub 2.
<mzz> Xs3s3: it's possible grub 2 wasn't installed for some reason (I didn't upgrade)
<mzz> in that case yes, pastebin menu.lst instead
<Xs3s3> mzz, LOL yea it never installe
<sikor_sxe> uhm, i just did an upgrade in ubuntu 9.10 rc, now the machine refuses to boot, did this happen to anyone?
 * mzz wants a factoid like "doesntwork" for "refuses"
<mzz> !refuses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refuses
<Xs3s3> sikor_sxe, me
<sikor_sxe> Xs3s3: "error 24: attempt..."?
<mzz> ah, now we're getting somewhere
<Xs3s3> sikor_sxe, nope
<mzz> sikor_sxe: that's grub 1, not 2, right?
<sikor_sxe> i have no idea :/
<sikor_sxe> the look didn't change from grub1
<sikor_sxe> how can i tell?
<Xs3s3> mzz, http://pastebin.com/f18e85e55
<mzz> sikor_sxe: weird, I wonder how you managed that. I'd force a reinstall of grub, in case you're getting an old stage1.5 that doesn't handle ext4 properly (is an ext4 filesystem involved?)
<sikor_sxe> mzz: yes
<sikor_sxe> the / fs is ext4
<mzz> sikor_sxe: or upgrade to grub 2 while you're at it
<reagleBRKLN> i have an old dell desktop running Hardy with a working ndiswrapped PCI wireless card. Upgrading to subsequent releases has been impossible. Recently, I got further by learning I had to blacklist module  rtl8580. However, I still can't get wpa_supplicant to work, I have the same interfaces and conf file I have on hardy, but no go. Has anything changed?
<mzz> sikor_sxe: (to upgrade: boot off a livecd, mount partitions and chroot in, apt-get install grub-pc, grub-install /dev/sda (or whatever the right drive is)
<djm62> is there a workaround for the "ubuntuOne doesn't work unless NM is online, and NM doesn't work with my network adapter, so ubuntuOne refuses to connect" problem?
<mzz> sikor_sxe: (I think, at least, I haven't actually done this from scratch)
<sikor_sxe> mzz: ok i was thinking about that
<Xs3s3> mzz, grub 2 is chainloading now, but it always ends in same message of waiting for /dev/disk/uuid
<mzz> Xs3s3: what's the uuid it's complaining about? Does it match the one in grub.cfg?
<sikor_sxe> grub-pc is grup 2.0?
<Xs3s3> mzz, i changed grub.cfg to /dev/sda1
<mzz> sikor_sxe: yep
<Xs3s3> mzz, it did, but it did not work
<mzz> Xs3s3: is that stray uuid still in /etc/fstab?
<Xs3s3> mzz, no
<mzz> Xs3s3: what's the exact message? Perhaps grep through /etc for the uuid from the message?
<Xs3s3> mzz, how do I get rid of uuid completely?
<mzz> personally I don't care much about uuids (but I use lvm, so I have fewer reasons to want to use uuids), so I'd hunt down where it's getting the uuid from and tell it to stop caring
<mzz> it's getting it from *somewhere*, and some basic grepping might tell you where
<Xs3s3> mzz, im on a live-cd now
<Xs3s3> what command should I run
<Xs3s3> mzz, its not like my disks change to where I need to use UUID,....
<mzz> that depends on if you remember the uuid from the error message, and if you actually booted regularly since removing that stray uuid from /etc/fstab and modifying grub.cfg
<mzz> yeah, same here
<mzz> because I can actually imagine mountall hanging like that if you have that stray uuid in /etc/fstab (what was that doing there anyway?)
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok im on the live-cd what do you want me to look for?
<ik3> im getting this error:  Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A); when i try to configure iwconfig (network-manager does work though) any ideas?
<mzz> if you know the uuid it was complaining about: "grep -r /mnt/etc partofthatuuid" (or wherever the actual system's /etc ended up)
<mzz> ik3: why are you trying to use iwconfig? A couple of wireless drivers are moving away from it (try the "iw" tool instead)
 * mzz discovers there's a pretty lame domainsquatterish page on linux-wireless.org (the right site is linuxwireless.org)
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok hold on live-cd funky, getting on hd
<Xs3s3> mzz, ebf1386a-d2a0-4023-996d-3574660e
<Xs3s3>  is what it says its waiting for
<mzz> Xs3s3: ok, so grep through /etc/ for that
<mzz> Xs3s3: (and confirm it's not in /proc/cmdline)
<chaos2fu> anyone else having problem with nvidia x server?
<Xs3s3> mzz, how do I grep?
<Xs3s3> mzz, sorry, not that much of an expert. just a user lol.
<chaos2fu> Im using the VGA-output but when i restart the computer it wont start..
<Xs3s3> mzz grep ebf13 /etc/ returns nothing
<mzz> odd
<mzz> chaos2fu: I think I heard a few people say they had to downgrade the driver for some reason
<benjamim> hey guys, after yesterday updates, the sound on my Karmic 64bits stop working
 * mzz doesn't have an nvidia card and didn't pay much attention
<benjamim> I'm using a Intel ICH8
<benjamim> any sugestions ?
<chaos2fu> ok mzz..
<VXxed> Does anybody here know anything about possible acpi issues?
<mzz> Xs3s3: was that grep ebf13 /etc or grep -r ebf13 /etc?
<benjamim> yep, chaos i tried install Backport alsa modules
<benjamim> but i doesn't work
<ik3> chaos2fu, do u try to install the "recommend" driver on system/Administration/hardware drivers?
<chaos2fu> ik3 nop i havent..
<CrocoJet> someone is getting to work webcam (amsn, skype, etc) with new kernel 2.6.31 ?
<chaos2fu> ik3 sorry correction, i have version 185 for nvidia!
<adelie42> question: If you add several mirrors to your sources.list, are each of the files requested on the download distributed across those servers, or does it grab each file one at a time?
<domjohnson> Hello
<CrocoJet> hello
<CrocoJet> whats up?
<domjohnson> :)
<domjohnson> I just installed 9.10 rc (fresh install) along with, of course, grub...
<cdE|Woozy> does the totem youtube plugin work for anyone? I'm getting input/output error when I try to play a youtube video
 * mzz tries
<CrocoJet> domjohnson, and how is going?
<ik3> chaos2fu, how do u install that driver? remember ubuntu its mean to be easy so just try the option that comes with it, i have that same driver installed via "hardware driver" and works fine
<domjohnson> My problem is that it no longer shows either of the operating systems on my computer
<adelie42> CrocoJet: The new video for linux 2 drivers for web cams are not included in karmic. Just recently recompiled my kernel with them and getting much better performance than whatever is being included in RC1
<domjohnson> It doesn't show windows or crunchbang
<CrocoJet> domjohnson, wow .. sounds bad
<apparle_> has the support for the problematic intel chipsets improved in karmic..... and is UXA the default acc method of xorg
<mzz> domjohnson: try rerunning update-grub2
<mzz> domjohnson: I think I had to do that post-install, not sure why
<domjohnson> ok
<VXxed> So should I take that as a no..?
<Jimmio> Yay! Karmic is perfect except two issues. One: All the keys on my keyboard are STILL not supported... Two: When an audio application first starts there's an audible click
<CrocoJet> adelie42, oh ok, thanks for information
<chaos2fu> ik3 i installed it with the original installation of 9.04.. since then i havent touched it! but in the update to 9.10 it updated the x server?
<domjohnson> Ok
<domjohnson> will try rebooting now
<domjohnson> brb
<mzz> cdE|Woozy: fails differently (general supporting library error)
<Xs3s3> mzz, im lost on this one
<Xs3s3> mzz, can I just make you an ssh acct lol
<mzz> Xs3s3: did you run "grep ebf13 /etc" (which doesn't do anything useful) or "grep -r ebf13 /etc"?
<apparle_> has the support for the problematic intel chipsets improved in karmic..... and is UXA the default acc method of xorg
<Xs3s3> mzz, -r and it only found the one in /etc/fstab
<mzz> Xs3s3: which I asked you to remove, because I suspect it'd cause mountall to fail exactly like this
<CrocoJet> adelie42, any reason to do not include drivers for webcams?
 * mzz must not be phrasing this clearly
<Jimmio> Are there any settings for the new messages applet? It now only displays one message and it's 100px or so from the top bar and rather annoying.
<Xs3s3> mzz, i did remove the stray, only the uuid for swap remains
<mzz> Xs3s3: comment out that line and reboot (you may have to "mount -o remount,rw /" to be able to edit fstab)
<mzz> err
<Xs3s3> Xs3s3, what should I have in /etc/fstab
<ik3> chaos2fu, install envyng-qt, run it in terminal first uninstall the driver, reboot, and install it again with this same app
<adelie42> CrocoJet: I think it is just that they are ahead of the development cycle. They were also beta drivers, so those need to be tested, finalized, then packaged and all that good stuff which will hopefully be completed by 10.04 I'll guess
<mzz> Xs3s3: I don't see any uuid for swap in you pastebinned fstab
<ik3> that should work
<Xs3s3> mzz, um, it just booted
<domjohnson> Worked a charm!
<sikor_sxe> mzz: using chroot and bootcd i installed grub-pc, choosed chainloading, but then i get "Error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format." :/
<Xs3s3> mzz, i dont know how, but it did
<domjohnson> Cheeres!
<mzz> sikor_sxe: when?
<CrocoJet> adelie42, ok, :)
<sikor_sxe> mzz: after i select grub2 from the grub1 menu
<domjohnson> Xs3s3, try running update-grub2
<domjohnson> :)
<adelie42> CrocoJet: remember, nothing new and no upgrades for any software within the last two months before a release because they want to make sure everything actually works
<mzz> Xs3s3: did this involve waiting? Iirc there's a timeout on that message.
<domjohnson> lol
<Xs3s3> mzz, i booted using the last kernel before the upgrade
<mzz> sikor_sxe: pastebin menu.lst?
<CrocoJet> adelie42, ok, I hope
<adelie42> CrocoJet: sorry I can't remember the site, but the directions on how to get it installed were very simple
<mzz> Xs3s3: I've now lost track of what state you're in. You'll have to re-explain if there's a problem left.
<CrocoJet> adelie42, dont worry, thanks
<sikor_sxe> mzz: should i try to install grub2 to mbr?
<mzz> sikor_sxe: I would
<Xs3s3> mzz, i think domjohnson just solved it.
<mzz> Xs3s3: how?
<Xs3s3> mzz, update-grub2
<mzz> err, weird
<domjohnson> lol
 * mzz wonders if the grub.cfg he looked at was being ignored
<blizzkid> lo all. I'm trying to et my scanner working. sane-find-scanner lists my usb webcam and my usb scanner. same for scanimage -L, but when I try to scan with xsane (after selecting the scanner), I get an error "failed to set value of option br-x". Any ideas on how to solve this?
<Jaymac> does anyone know how to change the default app that opens upon insertion of an ipod?
<adelie42> If I have two mirrors of the same repository in my sources.list, will it try to distribute the downloads between them? I am noticing the US servers are being hit really hard.
<domjohnson> I can't believe i've solved 2 problems in the last 2 days!
<domjohnson> :P
<Xs3s3> LOL
<mzz> Jaymac: open a random nautilus window and go to edit -> preferences -> rightmost tab (I think it's "media")
<Jaymac> it automatically opens banshee, but now that banshee doesn't pick up ipods i have had to siwtch back to rhythmbox
<Xs3s3> domjohnson, i just spent forever and a year.
<Jaymac> mzz, cool thanks
<Xs3s3> actually
<Xs3s3> if I boot the pae- kernel
<Jaymac> mzz, hero :)
<Xs3s3> it still does not work.
<Xs3s3> but the old server kernel does.
<mzz> Xs3s3: fun! compared the grub entries for both?
<domjohnson> ohhh
<domjohnson> Did i just give advice to someone using a server?
<domjohnson> Yikes...
<domjohnson> lo.l
<Xs3s3> mzz, in grub.cfg
<mzz> Xs3s3: in grub.cfg *assuming* you get grub 2 (check the version number at the top of the grub menu)
<mzz> domjohnson: meh, servers are just computers too
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> Yeah, but i could kill Google!
 * domjohnson smiles evilly
<domjohnson> evily?
<maxb> Is there any easy way to get back madwifi on Karmic? My hardware really doesn't like ath5k.
<domjohnson> The new software center is awesome
<domjohnson> :)
<mzz> huh, the nl mirror seems to be suffering a bit too
<domjohnson> hello faemir
<mzz> and that's two days before release, that's going to be painful :(
 * maxb is very thankful to live in London
<mzz> well, it's not like london is far away network-wise, so I could use its mirror
<mzz> I just doubt it'd help
<blizzkid> mzz: I hardly ever use Belgian mirror, but prefer Sweden for speed
<mzz> perhaps I'll just switch to an nl mirror that isn't as obvious as nl.archive.ubuntu.com
 * poningru wonders when ubuntu is going to throw its weight behind apt-torrent
<blizzkid> although I am in Belgium
<faemir> Hi, i'm on karmic and my fonts are messed up, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/303018/
<maxb> It amuses me that occasionally gb.archive is more up to date that archive.
<maxb> *than
<poningru> heh
<sikor_sxe> mzz: update-from-legacy grub made it work
<sikor_sxe> thx
<mzz> hum
<mzz> faemir: can you pastebin your /usr/share/perl/5.10/File/Copy.pm ? It reads as if that file got corrupted somehow.
<ponting> can u suggest best mirror for india ..in.archive.ubuntu is too slow..
<daf_> I want to do a minimal install of karmic. is there a minimal image. I can't seem to find it.
<maxb> A CD is pretty minimal for an OS these days
<Pici> !repomirror | ponting
<ubottu> ponting: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<daf_> lol... no I want a barebones install
<Xs3s3> mzz, ok its booted on pae, kernel.
<Xs3s3> mzz, good to go im guessing.
<mzz> faemir: or force a reinstall of the package owning that file
<poningru> daf_, you mean just a server install?
<maxb> I don't think Ubuntu has any analogue to Debian's netinst
<daf_> ponigru... well for jaunty for example there is actually an image called minimal
<Pici> daf_: Its not released yet, so this is probably the RC, but you'll want mini.iso in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<maxb> oh, wow, there is one
<Xs3s3> mzz, whats the update grub from legacy command?
<faemir> mzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/303021/
<mzz> Xs3s3: I don't know, I didn't. Probably what sikor_sxe just said though.
<daf_> Pici ... thanks.... I'm looking for the amd64
<Pici> daf_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<kaddi> hi, I need help with grub and my 2 windows installations (since karmic is running fine :p ). Somehow my google-skills arent at their best today. :/ I have XP and Win7 installed and want to use grub as a bootloader, but I can't get this to work. I've got one entry for XP which takes me to the windows bootmanager (which I would like to get rid of) and one entry for win7, which is identical to winxp except that i adapted the partition number. When I select win7
<kaddi> I get an error message
<daf_> Thanks Pici
<daf_> so oct 17 is the latest image I take it.
<daf_> is there a daily somewhere?
<daf_> I guess it won't really matter.
<m0ar> I'm having slight trouble with some apps closing themselves without warning.. For now only Quod Libet, skype 2.1beta and wine-steam have done it. Any ideas?
<Mohero> just wanted to say - big thanks for whoever decided to bring back the PPC version! you are my saviour!
<mzz> faemir: yeah, a bogus "`" somehow ended up in there (around line 235). I'd apt-get install --reinstall perl-modules.
<Mohero> well, as long as it installs.... - it's nearly there :)
<mzz> m0ar: anything interesting in either ~/.xsession-errors or dmesg (since segfaults show up in dmesg these days)?
<mzz> faemir: (I'd also run a hd check, like fsck and/or smartctl -t long, in case something's wrong at that level)
<faemir> mzz, cheers, that worked.
<m0ar> mzz: I don't recall even touching these, what are they?
<mzz> m0ar: logfiles :)
<mzz> well, not really a "file" for dmesg, but still
<yoasif> im getting segfaults when opening firefox
<domjohnson> Oh, damn
<yoasif> any ideas?
<domjohnson> I have no sound!
<faemir> domjohnson, me neither: )
<yoasif> i completely removed it and reinstalled it
<yoasif> no dice
<domjohnson> This was the main reason why i did a fresh install
<domjohnson> :@
<domjohnson> Yoasif
<domjohnson> try installing another web browser
<yoasif> domjohnson, hey
<domjohnson> See if that works
<yoasif> domjohnson, but i want to run firefox
<yoasif> heh
<yoasif> swiftfox works
<domjohnson> Swiftfox?
<yoasif> i want to run firefox though
<domjohnson> Is it 3.5?
<faemir> it's a custom compiled version for the particular processor you use
<domjohnson> Ok
<yoasif> http://getswiftfox.com/ not in repos
<domjohnson> Do you not like swiftfox?
<faemir> another problem I have is that my notifications are apparently in the wrong place unless this is deliberate http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123683/Screenshot.png
<yoasif> it's not about that -- firefox does not work
<yoasif> this is a problem
<yoasif> heh
<domjohnson> (I'm just buying time while someone tells you how to do it. I'm a linux noob :))
<faemir> yoasif, just an idea, have you tried getting the static build of firefox from mozilla.com ?
<yoasif> faemir, also works
<yoasif> the one from the ubuntu repos does not work
<coz_> can any one else confirm that libtranslate is not working?
<mbeierl> faemir: that is apparently deliberate.  Check what happens when you increase volume/brightness or change network state.  The notification appears in the "space" above the notification shown in your screenshot
<coz_> nevernind
<domjohnson> So...will our sound problem be fixed in the final, faemir?
<faemir> mbeierl, a-ha, thanks :)
<knarfix> hi
<faemir> domjohnson, I don't know, what soundcard are you using? I'm on a soundblaster audigy
<yoasif> is there a mozillateam irc chan?
<mbeierl> faemir: welcome ;)
<domjohnson> Just a built in one for the motherboard
<faemir> domjohnson, ah :( have you checked that everything is up and not muted in alsamixer?
<domjohnson> No, just got it
<domjohnson> 'sec
<knarfix> hi, how do i find out what graphic card the pc has?
<domjohnson> Got it working
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> thanks faemir!
<faemir> domjohnson, now to fix mine D:
<Lint01> after recent update both my mouse and keyboard stopped working. what the fuck?
<Pici> Lint01: Please mind your language here.
<kubuntuser> knarfix: why do you need to know what graphics card you have? I would use lshw
<domjohnson> hmm....try running dmesg?
<faemir> yay it worked
<domjohnson> Lint01 - indeed.
<faemir> and killed my eardrums in the process
<domjohnson> What worked?
<faemir> my sound
<domjohnson> Oh...how?
<domjohnson> Sound control?
<faemir> changed the profile to digital stereo duplex
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> :)
<faemir> though I would like my 5.1 support preferably
<domjohnson> Yeah...
<knarfix> kubuntuuser: wanter to see if i can get a driver for it........composit does not work...i get a distorted screen when i enable it in gconf editor
<domjohnson> Try installing Jackctl
<domjohnson> no
<domjohnson> sorry
<domjohnson> Qjackctl
<domjohnson> And starting that
<kubuntuser> knarfix: did you try the restricted drivers manager?
<domjohnson> You will have to close firefox and other web drivers and media players first, though
<mykola> so... anyone know how to stop modules from being loaded on boot in Karmic? Blacklisting doesn't work :(
<TheSeeker1> Hi.  Any tricks to fixing the slow internet connection with 9.10 rc?
<kubuntuser> knarfix: http://www.michaellarabel.com/index.php?k=blog&i=114
<faemir> domjohnson, okay started, now what?
<domjohnson> Oooh cool! You can mute individual applications now!
<knarfix> kubuntuuser: no not yet....will do it now :)
<mykola> domjohnson: O.o
<domjohnson> Hang on...you downloaded and installed it and started it in that time?
<domjohnson> Damn i can't remember...
<faemir> sudo aptitude install qjackctl, alt+f2 qjackctl :P
<domjohnson> System has 6 outputs
<domjohnson> So thats for surround, but...umm....
<domjohnson> Sorry...
<knarfix> kubuntuser: thanks :)
<kubuntuser> knarfix: I am exremely impressed with (k)ubuntu. The first time I installed it, I needed to use the cli to install the driver
<kubuntuser> knarfix: the second time, I used the restricted driver manager and the new xorg safemode
<kubuntuser> knarfix: this time, I was not even in safemode :-)
<hanasaki> where do I set the gdm look and feel?
<domjohnson> Have you tried Gnome, Kubuntuser?
<knarfix> kubuntuser: i tried the kubuntu live cd...it did not work....distorted bar at the bottom......
<mbeierl> TheSeeker1: what slow internet connection?  Is there a specific known issue on that?
<knarfix> now using ubuntu
<kubuntuser> domjohnson: I used to use it
<mykola> So I actually have this problem in 9.04 and 9.10 . I've got a picky broadcom card which needed it's own custom built kernel module. So I built it and modprobed it with http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<kubuntuser> knarfix: odd...
<kubuntuser> domjohnson: I have switched desktop enviornments as much as distrobutions. I at one point was even using icewm
<mykola> but now it won't *stay* loaded when i restart the box. I had Sorcerer and Slackware on this box before, and had no problems with auto loading the driver, but I suppose ubuntu (and possibly debian) uses a different system?
 * kubuntuser misses the speed
<mykola> it keeps trying to load ssb all the time, though I've added it to a custom blacklist file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf
<domjohnson> My internet connection is about 3Mbs
<domjohnson> So i usually  get a download speed of about 100KB/s
<TheSeeker1> mbelerl:  When I try to surf with Firefox it just seems sluggish whether it's by wifi or ethernet.
<domjohnson> Which SUUCKKKSSS
<Italian_Plumber> what's the size of a fresh karmic install?
<kubuntuser> Italian_Plumber: I installed a few things and I am using 3.7GB
<hanasaki> where do files printed to the PDF cups printer go?
<Lint01> why that junk stopped working with my keyboard and mouse?
<faemir> don't suppose anyone knows what this id3 tag demuxer is that rhythmbox keeps whining about getting?
<kubuntuser> hanasaki: ~/PDF?
<hanasaki> kubuntuser:  ya that's what the docs say.. but the test doesn't go there :(
<knarfix> kubuntuuser: guess i will have to wait for an update :)
<mykola> so... do you think that my problem has anything to do with Ubuntu's new init replacement?
<mykola> or maybe I'm just blacklisting wrong :(
<mykola> the thing is, right now i have to rmmod ssb, depmod, then modprobe wl and modprobe lib80211 before I want to use my wireless card. it's quite possibly the most annoying thing ever (and I'd rather not write a shell script and run it myself... I'd just like it to load the proper module on boot like it's supposed to)
<faemir> also, I can't use my mouse with flash plugin 64bit now, I have to use spacebar to pause.
<knarfix> cant find /etc/X11/xorg.conf .....
<Italian_Plumber> thanks kubuntususer.  My 8GB HD says its' full.. soemthing esle must be wrong
<mykola> knarfix: iirc, ubuntu stopped using one to set up it's default xorg stuff... I think you can make one and change what you need to
<kubuntuser> knarfix: I did not believe that file exists anymore
<knarfix> i see ok fine.....seems they changed a lot of things....pc is much faster
<kubuntuser> Spectrumx: did you test that your internet is working at all?
<user_> Hi everybody anybody knows why 9.10 does not recognize ANY usb thing in my netbook?
<NiteSnow> Spectrumx, try installing firefox version 3.7
<mykola> user_: you in the correct group?
<user_> (I also saw another user with this same issue)
<Spectrumx> Yeah im using a windows machine right now and its working fine
<user_> mykola: in what sense?
<mykola> as in user/group permissions sense
<kubuntuser> Spectrumx: that was not my question. Is it localized to firefox or the OS?
<user_> mykola: I simply upgraded to 9.10
<user_> mykola: so what could be happened?
<NiteSnow> Spectrumx, windows is alot differnt than Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<user_> mykola: what should I do to check?
<kubuntuser> Spectrumx: can you ping google in linux?
<Spectrumx> I might just be firefox... I can ping the site just fine
<rquire> hello I have switched from gnome to KDE... where do I find update-manager?
<NiteSnow> Spectrumx, ill pm you
<mykola> user_: hmm... try this. go to System>Administration?Users and Groups
<user_> mykola are you there?
<Lint01> how can I fix my issue with mouse and keyboard?!
<TheSeeker1> It's just weird that firefox runs slower on 9.10 than in 9.04.
<user_> mykola ok thx
<user_> :)
<darrend> I cannopt suspend (at all - just blanks the screen) on a Dell M6300.  This worked flawlessly under Jaunty.  Any known issues?
<mykola> user_: (was trying to decide if i should give you terminal instructions or graphical ones :D decided on graphical)
<kubuntuser> rquire: k menu -> applications -> system -> Software Management
<commander_> will 9.10 work seamlessly w/windows 7?
<kubuntuser> rquire: or just alt+f2 then type "software management" (no quotes)
<mykola> user_: once you are there, highlight your username, click properties, and go to the User Privileges tab
<user_> mykola ok hehe :) I check what you said
<user_> ok
<mykola> user_: is "Access external storage devices automatically" checked?
<kubuntuser> commander_: they are completely seperate. They can both be installed on a machine, but not run at the same time
<NiteSnow> Spectrumx, check my pm
<user_> mykola yes it is
<knarfix> TheSeeker1: firefox is real fast now.....maybe you could change .mozilla-firefox to -old and try.....guess some of your addons are creating problems
<mykola> user_: ok then. how many hard drives are in your computer? :)
<commander_> i know i meant when i get the upgrade will i be able to install 9.10 inside it?
<kubuntuser> commander_: however, the beta (at least for me) did not detect windows when I installed. All I had to do was run a command in ubuntu to fix that.
<mykola> user_: oh wait... ANY usb thing (not just portable media)
<mykola> user_: so, no USB mouse or anything like that?
<user_> mykola: just one :) but i connect usb wireless pendrive, printer, and nothing works. they worked before
<MaT-dg> is keyserver.ubuntu.com having trouble?
<kubuntuser> commander_: you mean wuki or whatever it is called?
<commander_> yes
<kubuntuser> commander_: wubi*
<kubuntuser> commander_: you should be able to, I do not see why not
<user_> mykola: yes I mean only usb devices to attach externally
<mykola> user_:  hmm... can you stick a pen drive in there and do "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" for me? :)
<user_> yes ok
<user_> :)
<commander_> ok. i just got to upgrade my HDD from 250gb to 500gb
<kubuntuser> user_: plug something in and tell me what happens when you type lsusb in the terminal
<TheSeeker1> knarfix:  I don't really have any addons.  It just seems like it has to think about what it's doing before it actually goes to the website.  I just didn't know if it could be my computer or if there is a bug or something.  I've tried live cd, installed it and it's slow even with chromium, Opera etc...
<mykola> user_: that one also works (lsusb)
<yofel> MaT-dg: if you get timeouts, yes, it's a bit unstable in the las few weeks
<dmatt> TheSeeker1: might be trying connection through ipv6 first
<mykola> an aside: the time for me right now is 13:37 ... I feel magical
<TheSeeker1> dmatt:  how would I change that?  Or is that something that needs to be enabled?
<dmatt> search for ipv6 in config:about and change its value
<MaT-dg> yofel: yes, trying to add a key in console and getting errors. Also not loading (or veeery slow) in browser
<user_> mykola, kubuntuser: oh, right, i can't mount the things bcos are not block devices lol i forgot; however, they are not recognized by the dmesg command. neither by sudo tail -f /var/log/messages neither by lsusb
<TheSeeker1> dmatt: what do I change the value to?
<mykola> user_: heh. oops. ok then, err... hmm... gunna have to do some research
<dmatt> when you click it it changes (i think it's true or false only)
<user_> mykola, kubuntuser: seems like upgrading to 9.10 made usb unusable
<patcito> hi
<patcito> does syncing notes and contacts work with kubuntu and ubuntu one?
<user_> mykola tahnks
<user_> *thanks
<TheSeeker1> dmatt:  do I need to do that also in Chromium or Opera if I choose to use either one of those?
<patcito> by notes I mean knotes
<kubuntuser> user_: maybe you should submit a bug report? I am going to also try to look up why that would happen
<billybigrigger1> hmmm
<billybigrigger1> anyone here using opera?
<user_> mykola, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281046 another user with same issue
<nemo> billybigrigger1: too buggy :-/
<yofel> MaT-dg: try the mirrors here if you can't get a key http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273437
<dmatt> did it help? it would be best to disable ipv6 completely in your install
<bjsnider> opera is not supported by the canonical megacorporation
<yofel> billybigrigger1: from time to time...
<user_> kubuntuser do you have the same issue then?
<mykola> user_: yeah, found a different thread. but you said that the usb device doesn't show in lspci, lsusb, or anything with dmesg?
<MaT-dg> yofel: it's ok, it finally loaded in browser and added the key manually. thx :)
<TheSeeker1> dmatt:  how would I disable it completely in my install?
<mykola> user_: check your BIOS maybe? :)
<nemo> billybigrigger1: too buggy, too closed source, too opaque of bug reporting... :-p
<user_> mykola yeah right does not show up neither with dmesg or something
<mykola> user_: the thread i found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1250111.html
<kubuntuser> user_: I have no issues, but I did a clean install and have different hardware
<yofel> nemo: but it has the best IE support *fg*
<dmatt> TheSeeker1: sorry, I do not know, try google
<user_> mykola, why BOIS? :-? they wrked before i did the upgrade :/
<mykola> user_: kubuntuser: Clean installs are definitely easier to work with :)
<user_> *worked
<user_> :)
<TheSeeker1> dmatt:...will do.  Thanks again for your help.
<mykola> user_: heh, i know. But if ubuntu doesn't see the USB drives at all (not even a note in dmesg), something is blocking it before it gets to the OS.
<kubuntuser> mykola: or it is a driver issue
<mykola> user_: maybe try a clean install (back up home) and see what happens?
<user_> mykola uhm
<mykola> aah wait.
<mykola> what kind of netbook do you have?
<user_> mykola: msi wind u100
<user_> :)
<dmatt> TheSeeker1: :) just pointed possibility...
<user_> mykola: because it seems strange to me that the bios is blocking anything... i dont think upgrading to 9.10 would touch somthing in the bios...
<mykola> user_: there's a known bug about this netbook
<user_> :)
<mykola> not a bios issue
<knarfix> i installed xubuntu-desktop. now when i log off i get the xubuntu login screen. how does one get the ubuntu log in screen back?
<user_> ow
<user_> :/
<mykola> user_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/455408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455408 in linux "karmic: USB-Devices are not detected" [High,Triaged]
<user_> mykola: yeah thx for link i check
<user_> *for the
<user_> mykola thanks so much, man
<jbeitler> Did 9.10 turn into an LTS? Did I miss something?
<ikt> no
<kubuntuser> jbeitler: no
<ikt> 10.04 will be the next LTS
<mykola> user_: heh... thx, tho i did make myself look like a fool :P BIOS issues :P
<yofel> jbeitler: it did not, 10.04 will be the next LTS
<jbeitler> I didn't think so
<ikt> did you read about it on a lifehacker article?
<kubuntuser> !helpersnack | mykola
<ubottu> mykola: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<user_> mykola: hehe :) ;)
<jbeitler> something like that
<mykola> !hug | kubuntuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug
<mykola> aww
<mykola> we need to teach ubottu to love
<ikt> !emotionlessbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emotionlessbot
<mykola> !the_ladies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the_ladies
<jbeitler> I just thought maybe I slept through something.. ok I am better
<ikt> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<yofel> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikt> lol
<mykola> ok
<mykola> no more abusing ubottu :P
<skreech> Anyone using Kubuntu?
<mykola> no... only a fool would use Kubuntu
<kubuntuser> skreech: nope. Don't see anyone here
<knarfix> lol
<skreech> mykola: ubottu is female
<user_> hehe funny people, men ;)
<kubuntuser> mykola: that hurt
<mykola> !cookie | kubuntuser
<ubottu> kubuntuser: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<yofel> skreech: some of us :P
<kubuntuser> skreech: we are in the minority
<skreech> Can I ask you to test something?
 * yofel slaps mykola with a Kubuntu logo ;)
<skreech>  it's slightly disruptive though :)
<knarfix> skreech: dont worry
<mykola> yofel: OW! that thing is spiky :P so many sharp edges
<skreech> mykola: Only fools use LInux :)
 * user_ was talking about the ubottu thing obviously :)
<mykola> anyway... Any help with my module loading problem?
<kubuntuser> mykola: what is your problem?
<mykola> can't seem to blacklist stuff anymore and I don't know how the new system works :(
<skreech> Can You log out and at the KDM choose a failsafe session and try and login
<skreech>  See if it kicks you back out to KDM
<mykola> kubuntuser: using a custom compiled broadcom driver from their website. But ubuntu won't stop loading ssb (which doesn't work)
<knarfix> mykola: been using linux since about 10 years. not an expert. but compared to my windows buddies i have lesser problems :D
<mykola> knarfix: ^_^ been a linux user for only 3 years now. Only really use windows to develop a Neverwinter Nights module
<user_> skreech, why don't you like linux? what do you use then?
<mykola> user_: he's a BeOS user
<kubuntuser> mykola: you need to add blacklist ssb to a file in /etc/modprobe.d
<user_> ah ok
<mykola> kubuntuser: I did. /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-custom.conf contains blacklist ssb
<skreech> mykola: Haiku!
<user_> :)
<kh_pylon> how can I get 9.10 to set the permissions on /dev/nvidia* to 664 on start-up?
<kubuntuser> mykola: odd...
<mykola> skreech: bah. Haiku is for noobs. BeOS is where the real 1337 h4X0rz live
<mykola> 'n I'mma stop making myself look a fool now
<skreech> In Palm's Software division?
<skreech> Hooray and KDE can be ported to Haiku now :)
<mykola> kubuntuser: the only thing I can think of is that the new upstart thing that ubuntu has switched to uses a different system
<exiton> is there some way i can set the preference for the notifications?
<Sensiva> I tried the RC release of Karmic and would like to file few comments (I don't know if they are bugs, or just me stupid as usual)
<Sensiva> Any ideas where to file those comments?
<mykola> kubuntuser: or maybe I have to chmod it to something wierd? right now it's owned by root:root
<mykola> and doesn't have executables
<mykola> executable* permissions
<kubuntuser> mykola: it does not need +x
<skreech> Sensiva: Here
<kubuntuser> mykola: and who owns it is irrelavent
<Sensiva> skreech sure?
<skreech> Anyone using kubuntu can do a 5 minute disruptive test for me?
<skreech> Sensiva: We can direct you better after hearinf the comments
<mykola> kubuntuser: that's what I thought... so is modprobe skipping over it or something?
<mykola> kubuntuser: I've also tried putting a symbolic link to a script i wrote (to automate the entire thing) into /rc.d/rc3.d (named it S99bcomwl) and chmodded it +x
<knarfix> going to have a beer. cheers folks :)
<lsolesen1> wanted to upgrade to karmic beta, but it cannot fetch some things. Got the following error: http://pastebin.ca/1645546
<lsolesen1> Anyone can help?
<mykola> kubuntuser: though if ubuntu got rid of init, then i don't think that would ever work
<kubuntuser> mykola: init did not fall off the face of the earth. It still implements everything init does :-)
<mykola> kubuntuser: cool... though I'm still confused about this issue :(
<Sensiva> ok, I tried both Karmic RC LiveCD and alternate clean install, both of them after restart gave me this error "[drm:intelfb_restore] *ERROR* Failed to restore crtc configuration : -22"  this error msg kept scrolling like crazy till I pressed CTRL+ALT+DEL
<kubuntuser> mykola: first of all, you put it in rc3.d? not rc2.d?
<Sensiva> one more thing, GRUB2 takes about 45 seconds to show the boot list, and about 30 seconds to load the kernel and making the hard drive spin so fast
<mykola> kubuntuser: I don't think I should have to put anything into rc.d but yeah. runlevel 3 is what you usually run in ubuntu right? (some are 4)
<skreech> Sensiva: Umm ok you have a Motherboard driver issue
<mykola> runlevel 2 is singleuser, though I could see why you'd be modprobing stuff in there
<skreech> I'm going to bet the Intel bus
<kubuntuser> mykola: no, runlevel 2 is normal
<mykola> kubuntuser: O.o
<kubuntuser> runlevel 1 is single
<kubuntuser> 0 is shutdown
<mykola> thought runlevel 1 just started everything?
<kubuntuser> 6 is reboot
<mykola> gah... it's different for every distro :P
<skreech> mykola: No it's not
<skreech> That's POSIX
<mykola> ?
<kubuntuser> mykola: runlevel 1 is ALWAYS single
<mzz> Sensiva: I'd file a bug with information about your hardware
<skreech> it's the same for any UNIX or Linux or Mnix or somethingsomethingx
<mykola> CentOS was definitely not set up that way
<skreech> mykola: It was and still is
<mykola> or maybe I'm going insane
<mzz> mykola: the ones in the middle may differ, but the singleuser, reboot and shutdown ones tend to match, afaik.
<mykola> i dunno, i definitely forgot half of my Zip Code just last week
<skreech> mykola: 0 is shutdown 1 is single user 6 is reboot
<skreech> Everytime
<kubuntuser> mykola: runlevel 2 is normal in debian, 3 is cli in rh, and 5 is full gui in rh
<quentusrex> IndyGunFreak, Docteh you still around?
<skreech> 2 3 4 5 are differnet
<bucky> skreech, yes it is different.. because debian only goes up to runlevel 2 for graphic mode
<mykola> k thx
<Sensiva> skreech Its a Dell Optiplex 755 with Intel 82Q35 VGA chipset, and I am using Hardy (working perfectly), I tried intrepid and Jaunty, it was fine too, except it needed some mods in xorg.conf to enable high resolution, but I am sticking to Hardy
<mykola> ok , got it now
<quentusrex> I've been able to debug the system more... There is NO networking when the 'blackout starts'
<skreech> bucky: No 0 is shutdown 1 is single user and 6 is reboot
<Sensiva> mzz Where to file this bug?
<mykola> anyway, that's really not the point. I don't think i should have to be putting any scripts into rc.d
<skreech> Everytime
<kubuntuser> mykola: the point is that 2 is normal. So I would look there
<skreech> 2 3 4 5 do whatever
<mzz> Sensiva: ubuntu-bug grub-pc
<bucky> skreech, type runlevel   which runlevel are you at?
<mykola> the system SHOULD modprobe the correct module without me messing with the runlevel scripts
<kubuntuser> mykola: true :-P
<Sensiva> mzz you are assuming that Karmic is up, but its not, I wasn;t able to drop to shell either
<skreech> bucky: Ubuntu isn't no longer a POSIX sysV system since they started using upstarrt
<bucky> skreech, type runlevel   which runlevel are you at?
<kubuntuser> mykola: besides, rc.local runs on all of them :-P
<quentusrex> Guys, where do I report possible major bugs?
<kubuntuser> quentusrex: launchpad
<quentusrex> I have a bug where every ~30 minutes the networking blacks out.
<quentusrex> Nothing in or out,
<mzz> Sensiva: I'm sorry, you're not allowed to file bugs. Well, you're strongly discouraged from filing bugs. At least that's the impression I've been getting.
<skreech> 2
<topyli> debian always runs at runlevel unless you change it
<topyli> runlevel 2 even
<quentusrex> but after about 5 minutes all connections come back up.
<blizzkid> I'm trying to et my scanner working. sane-find-scanner lists my usb webcam and my usb scanner. same for scanimage -L, but when I try to scan with xsane (after selecting the scanner),  I get an error "failed to set value of option br-x". Any ideas on how to solve this
<blizzkid> ?
<mzz> Sensiva: if you go to bugs.ubuntu.com, click "report a bug" to the right, and then scroll almost all the way to the bottom, you'll finde the super-secret bugreporting link.
<mykola> mzz: ubuntu has no bugs. If you report one, then you are a traitor to the state and must be eradicated.
<skreech> mykola: It has one bug. Bug One
<mzz> !bugone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugone
<mzz> :(
<kubuntuser> mzz: that is a joke bug
<mzz> kubuntuser: I know
<blizzkid> kubuntuser: that's NOT a joke!
<topyli> bug 1 is no joke :(
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Sensiva> mzz I don't get it why I am strongly discouraged from filling bugs?
<mzz> Sensiva: sorry, sore point.
<blizzkid> it's a *very* serious bug
<[GuS]> hi guys, today i've installed karmic RC1 and Inkscape does not work saying when i execute under a console: "bus error"
<kubuntuser> !bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Sensiva> :\
<mzz> Sensiva: just go to bugs.ubuntu.com and click "report a bug" to the right. After reading most of the wiki page you're taken to you may feel the same way I do.
<hanasaki> in koala where do you set the gdm theme?
<skreech> bucky: The discussion was not about runlevel 2 it was about runlevel 1 having GUI
<mykola> kubuntuser: speaking of the rc scripts... any idea why other distros would get rid of them sometimes? O.o I was running Sorcerer and a slackware-based distro called Wolvix, and every few weeks every custom thing that I put into the rc3 vanished (those two just happened to drop GUI login into rc3)
<mzz> (seriously, "Use the menu - try this first!" when your system won't boot is somewhat insulting, imho)
<mykola> (or at least when I put the scripts into rc3 they would work at least)
<kubuntuser> mykola: no idea
<skreech> Sorceror is source based?
<mykola> skreech: yeah
<mzz> mykola: ask their support, that's almost certainly package-manager-specific.
<mykola> heh i'm not messing around with those now
<topyli> mykola, slackware uses bsd init not sysv
<mzz> mykola: and/or they have some utility that they want you to use to manage that directory
<kh_pylon> how can I get karmic to set the permissions on /dev/nvidia* to 664 on start-up? they always come up 660
<mykola> sorcerer just randomly decided to kernel panic one day (don't remember changing anything)
<skreech> mykola: Wow 3 years into Linux and running source based? that's pretty neat
<mykola> wolvix was nice, but karmic is better for me
<lsolesen1> wanted to upgrade to karmic beta, but it cannot fetch some things. Got the following error: http://pastebin.ca/1645546
<mykola> skreech: heh. I got a pretty good environment going. though i was depressed when it randomly started to kernel panic on boot and I lost 2 months of tweaking/making it work
<mykola> skreech: learned a lot about linux O.o
<skreech> You would
<skreech> and about computers
<skreech> I lioves my Linux :)
 * kubuntuser loves his linux
<mykola> skreech: aye. It's actually a REALLY fun source based to get into, though support is next to none... their project suffered massive fragmentation into 3 distinct distros... I'm pretty sure that I was 1/20th of sorcerers userbase
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, that should have been done by the nvidia installation package
<mykola> I'm just not ready to spend 2 more months of my time setting it up perfectly again :P
<skreech> mykola: tried Sourcemage?
<mykola> skreech: yeah, it's one of the fragments. I liked the original sorcerer better though
<bucky> slitaz is better and it's in unetbootin
<mykola> skreech: lunar linux is the other one
<kh_pylon> bjsnider: the devices don't exist until dkms runs during boot
<mykola> ANYWAY... so I'm stuck with ubuntu trying to load that damned ssb module every time it boots?
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, dkms does not run at boot time
<kubuntuser> mykola: I have used too many distros to count
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, try reinstalling the nvidia driver package (nvidia-glx-185)
<bucky> mykola, put it in /etc/modules
<skreech> Anyone using Kubuntu?
<mykola> kubuntuser: heh... when I just started i swear i tried like... 10 before i settled on ubuntu
<bjsnider> mykola, which 10?
<bucky> mykola, maybe someone in #kubuntu does
<kubuntuser> mykola: I used to change every 6 months. And I am not 16 :-)
<kh_pylon> bjsnider: dkms has been running here when I boot into recovery, after I come out of the single-user shell.  I'll try reinstalling
<robotti^> anybody here who knows about screen brightness systems on ubuntu using laptops?
<mykola> bucky: wrong user with the #kubuntu comment
<robotti^> using screen brightness keys
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, that's the smart move
<robotti^> nobody knows?
<mykola> bjsnider: in order, ubuntu, fedora, CentOS, SuSe, PCBSD (not a linux distro but it's on the list), FreeBSD (Same), Gentoo, Ubuntu again :D then later on I had a Gentoo box for a week. When I got my new laptop half a year ago i had FreeBSD on it for a month, then I switched it to Sorcerer until it broke last friday. Now that laptop is on Ubuntu/Windows Dual boot (windows for Neverwinter Nights scripting)
<khazil> robotti^: it works here
<mykola> suppose it's not 10
<mykola> whatever :)  At work (summer job in IT) I managed some red hat servers
<robotti^> khazil: you are using macbook with karmic koala?
<robotti^> khazil: :)
<bjsnider> mykola, what the bloody hell is sorcerer?
<mykola> a fairly cool Source based distro
<khazil> robotti^: you said "using laptops" which was... vague
<robotti^> khazil: okay
<robotti^> khazil: what gpu you are using?
<robotti^> khazil: I have nvidia
<bjsnider> robotti^, the 9400m?
<khazil> intel, that shouldn't affect it though
<mykola> bucky: put it into modules, but ssb is still being loaded and used by default
<robotti^> bjsnider: I have that
<khazil> sorceror is long dead but there are a few modern derivatives
<bjsnider> robotti^, why don't you like the mac osx?
<robotti^> bjsnider: I cannot set screen brightness after I installed nvidia driver
<robotti^> bjsnider: I like mac os x, but me likes too ubuntu :)
<mykola> bucky: lsmod shows that putting the modules into /etc/modules worked, but that the old one is also being loaded
<bjsnider> robotti^, i think there are ubuntu wiki pages for crackbooks
<robotti^> khazil: I think it does not work on nvidia closed source driver
<robotti^> that screen brightness thing.
<robotti^> bjsnider: I have read those.
<khazil> does it work on the open source driver?
<bjsnider> you can always use nvidia-settings
<robotti^> I have not seeing information about concerning about screen brightness
<robotti^> khazil: it works without nvidia driver
<dmatt> skreech: I am on kubuntu
<skreech> can you do a 4-5 minute disruptive test for me?
<kh_pylon> bjsnider: nope, reinstalled and still perms on /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl are 660
<robotti^> khazil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Karmic#Screen%20brightness%20adjustment
<robotti^> Oh I found information
<robotti^> :)
<khazil> yay
<gnd_> hello ubuntu ... can i ask what happened with the package ttf-bitstream-vera in 9.10 ? is it replaced by some other package ?
<mandrew> anyone that know how to fix broadcom w-lan in buntu 9.10?
<robotti^> needs manual install
<robotti^> :D
<robotti^> where to brag about that
<dmatt> skreech: I have karmic on another partition, what would you like to test?
<mandrew> anyone that have time to help a noob?
<mykola> mandrew: ask away
<topyli> mandrew, better to just ask a question
 * Blues-Man hi
<mandrew> i did :P
<mandrew> anyone that know how to fix broadcom w-lan
<mykola> HAHHAHA
<mykola> yes actually :D
<robotti^> hey are there somebody who knows how to send support information for developers?
<robotti^> about my issues
<topyli> also, newbies aren't supposed to run development versions :)
<mykola> (i've been messing with the one in my laptop for a while now)
<robotti^> mandrew: what is your problem?
<mykola> topyli: the full version comes out in 2 days :P
<topyli> yes
<mandrew> i cant get the w-lan to work on my netbook
<robotti^> mandrew: you cannot reload that module?
<mykola> mandrew: which netbook exactly?
<xrandr> ok,  if i download libflashplayer.so  from adobe's website, where do i put it?
<mandrew> i have a compaq mini 730e
<robotti^> mandrew: restricted driver?
<mykola> mandrew: do you know the broadcom chipset? :^)
<robotti^> I have same problem with macbook two days ago
<robotti^> I have also broadcom chip
<mykola> robotti^: restricted driver manager never works for these damn broadcom chips... i had to compile one myself :P
<robotti^> I updated system
<robotti^> and then it worked
<mandrew> dont know mouch about ubuntu or the terminal :(
<robotti^> and then wlan worked
<robotti^> :)
<mandrew> but im a happy learner :P
<mykola> mandrew: terminal is nothing scary really
<mandrew> im not scared of i just dont know the comands
<mykola> mandrew just going to check to make sure the instructions i'm going to give you will actually work or not :P brb
<mandrew> ok
<dtchen> gnd_: see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=461308
<ubottu> Debian bug 461308 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ttf-bitstream-vera -- RoM; superseeded by ttf-dejavu" [Unknown,Closed]
<robotti^> mandrew: do you have network connection on that netbook on ubuntu karmiac koala netbook remix?
<maxb> Hm. Karmic really dislikes old-ish ThinkPads. Compiz is broken and so is wifi.
<dtchen> maxb: which model(s)?
<maxb> T40p
<mykola> mandrew: k. do an "lspci | grep  -i Network controller"
<dtchen> e.g., 600E?
<mandrew> im on the desktop and yes i do
<mykola> mandrew: best to copy and paste it.  lspci gives a list of hardware, grep is a search tool, i put too many spaces in that command hold on
<mykola> lspci | grep -i Network controller
<mzz> bad gnome-panel! don't do blocking dbus calls!
<robotti^> mandrew: you can use ethernet on netbook?
<maxb> dtchen: I said old-*ish* :-)
<mandrew> ok ill install irc on it and surf in here to
<mandrew> yes
<mykola> mandrew: bah. forgot quotes
<robotti^> mandrew: try to update system to newest?
<mandrew> have don that
<mykola> lspci | grep -i "Network controller"
<gnd_> dtchen: sorry to disturb .. i found that allready too :)
<virtuald> did canonical recently grease their pipes?
<dtchen> virtuald: guh?
<virtuald> the intertubes
<mykola> please tell me what the output is when you do that ^_^
<mandrew2> im in
<dtchen> virtuald: no idea, I mirrored the entire repository in anticipation of release and zsynced the isos to be used at an installfest on Friday
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> i haven't been to an install fest since i was 15
<virtuald> :p
<virtuald> ten years ago
<cemc> I have a strange thing on 64bit Karmic, with 32bit java and eclipse. the 'Next' button won't click
<mykola> mandrew2: so... lspci | grep -i "Network controller"
<cemc> if I press tabs + space, it works. with the mouse it doesn't
<mykola> mandrew2: need to know what kind of broadcom chip you have :D
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, who owns those two files?
<kh_pylon> bjsnider: owner root, group video
<skreech> dmatt: When you get to KDM unders sessions select Failsafe and login
<skreech> See if it kicks you back to the KDM
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, join the video group
<mykola> mandrew2 you there? :)
<mandrew2> im here'
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, did you upgrade from another distro or did you clean install?
<mandrew2> i have copied to a chat window to you
<kh_pylon> clean install
<virtuald> dtchen: i think i'm coming to the london release party. i'm going to london tomorrow night anyway
<dtchen> virtuald: excellent
<mandrew2> you cant see the window?
<darrend> WTF has karmic done to suspend/resume??  I have a laptop that worked *flawlessly* under jaunty which is now completely incapable (so it seems) of suspending to ram.  It will hibernate to disk, but resuming is flaky.
<dtchen> darrend: are you running absolutely current Karmic?
<bjsnider> virtuald, will there be champaigne and cheese?
<virtuald> i guess if you pay for it
<bjsnider> that's no fun
<dmatt> skreech: I need some time, let you know the result
<darrend> dtchen: last upgrade this morning.. is there a more recent fix?
<virtuald> bjsnider: http://www.salvadorandamanda.com/main.html
<dtchen> darrend: just info and checkbox, I think
<dtchen> darrend: should be orthogonal to your suspend/resume issue(s), regardless
<bjsnider> there was a xorg update of some sort
<kh_pylon> bjsnider: that worked; thx.  really wanted to do it using udev, but at least I can access it now
<dmatt> skreech: yes, it throwed me back to kdm and also access to ttys (CTRL-ALT-Fx) did not work (I tried twice, second time with tty1 on)
<kindofabuzz> been doing updates since alpha 4 or so and everything is just getting sluggish. would i be better off reinstalling the RC or a Daily?
<kindofabuzz> or better off going back to intrepid? =)
<froglet> Does upgrading jaunty to karmic work or should I do a clean install?
<kindofabuzz> clean install always seems better, but yeah it works
<froglet> kindofabuzz, ty
<mbeierl> froglet: from all I've heard it works, however there are a few advantages to the clean install: 1) ext4 on your root partition and 2) grub2 - these are the ones I can think of off the top of my head
<robotti^>      mbeierl hello
<robotti^> ops
<mbeierl> robotti^: hey!
<robotti^> mbeierl: My networking is good now
<robotti^> :D
<froglet> I had forgotten about grub2 but I want to stick with ext3
<robotti^> but battery life is worse than os x
<bjsnider> kh_pylon, yes...at least you can...yes
<mbeierl> robotti^: excellent!  So wireless mod works... but battery is no good
<robotti^> mbeierl: yep, on os x I have 4-6 hours, and on karmic I have 2 hours
<mbeierl> robotti^: I think there is a bug with reporting battery state, but that should not decrease the reality
<mbeierl> of how long it actually lasts...
<robotti^> I think it is about, screen brightness is always full on karmic
<kh_pylon> also, occasionally the LMB on USB mouse stops working; have to unplug/replug mouse to get it back??
<froglet> I will wait and see how ext4 works before installing it on the desktop machine
<robotti^> mbeierl: screen brightness is not working on karmic yet.
<robotti^> I cannot set it those keys
<mbeierl> robotti^: that's not good.  it works for my dell, but that's basic stuff
<robotti^> mbeierl: yep, it works on intrepid
<robotti^> but not on karmic yet, I am waiting updates.
<robotti^> :)
<robotti^> Or I install intrepid packets.
<mbeierl> did you file a bug?
<robotti^> mbeierl: where to file  bug
<mbeierl> launchpad
<mbeierl> !launchpad | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<AlienPenguin> hi ppl, i am trying kk server and i noticed that when ssh is started it takes forever to accept a character if at all, hence typing the passwd is a daunting task?
<AlienPenguin> any hints?
<dmatt> robotti^: MMV, mine brightnes works
<cemc> is there a really big stinking bug in Karmic that causes mouse clicks not to register in different apps?
<robotti^> mbeierl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Karmic <-- look here. if it there documented. Maybe people are informed
<robotti^> mbeierl: for example known issues on there
<mbeierl> robotti^: k, well I've gotta run for now.  Good to hear wireless is working again.  I'm sure the other things will come in line quickly enough :)
<cemc> I have it in GNOME (on the taskbar), in flash player (basically can't click any buttons), in eclipse (can't click 'next')
<robotti^> mbeierl: # Short battery life (less than 2,3-2,5 hours!) under Ubuntu comparing with OS X.
<robotti^> mbeierl: :)
<robotti^> thank you
<mzz> cemc: there's a bug on eclipse, but I was assuming the packaged eclipse worked around it properly
<mzz> see bug 458703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458703 in eclipse "GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 still required for some dialogs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458703
<mzz> I don't know about the other two
<robotti^> how to submit bug?
<mzz> ubuntu-bug
<robotti^> ubuntu-bug?
<mzz> (probably, see bugs.ubuntu.com -> "report a bug")
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<robotti^> mzz: if it noticed on some of support sites does it then matters?
<cemc> mzz: that may be, but the eclipse versions from their site won't work (I need eclipse 3.3 for example, that GDK var exporting woodoo doesn't seem to fix it)
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<domjohnson> How do you get the desktop cube to work in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: install video card drivers and compizconfig-settings-manager
<cemc> mzz: but I sense there is a bigger issue here, same simptoms occur in flash, can't click buttons
<mzz> cemc: where?
<domjohnson> How do you install video card drivers
<domjohnson> ?
<domjohnson> is that an actual package?
<cemc> mzz: karmic 64bit firefox+flash player (for example youtube site, can't control the videos, clicks do nothing)
<mzz> domjohnson: sane ones are usually installed by default, but for certain cards system -> settings -> hardware drivers is required
<mzz> cemc: I'm not on 64bit so can't really test that
<mzz> the eclipse thing is known and should be fixed properly in eclipse
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<cemc> mzz: it is, but older versions still don't work with that fix
<cemc> mzz: scratch that with flash, it seems to work now (??!)
<mzz> cemc: they should, unless there's another bug I'm not aware of (which is entirely possible, it's not like I use eclipse)
<skreech> dmatt: Yep I have that problem as well :(
<domjohnson> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<skreech> dmatt: upgrade or full install?
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: ok then run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<dmatt> full install
<Roey> hello, can anyone help me with this booting/grub issue?  #grub seems to be in lurk mode...
<domjohnson> ok
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: if you arent offered any drivers let me know
<Roey> ActionParsnip: hello again ;)
<domjohnson> Ok
<domjohnson> I did that before
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> Before you said :)
<domjohnson> brb
<dmatt> skreech: I am testing on spare partition before I plunge into real thing
<silverdrake11> help! grub2 error: "no such partition" what do I type in to the "grub resuce>" prompt to fix this?
<skreech> dmatt: So clean install?
<Plugh> dmatt, I'm doing the same thing on my machine.
<dmatt> skreech: yes
<ActionParsnip> hi Roey
<silverdrake11> How do I fix my grub error "no such partition" on karmic? Someone please help me.
<Plugh> I was totally impressed with Ubuntu 9.10 beta when I installed it on my laptop so I'm planning to stop using (the old copy of) Fedora on my desktop and only use Ubuntu.
<Plugh> I ran into one issue when installing Ubuntu for the desktop as it has drives configured for RAID1.
<bjsnider> Plugh, not happy with fedora's constant security prompts for every little thing?
<Plugh> I had to modprobe dm-raid4 before the partiioning step so the install CD recognized the raid drives. When I tried to reboot after install was complete, it couldn't mount the root partition. I think the raid module(s) may be missing from initrd.
<aliendude5300> SeySayux: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set the timer to 0. The GRUB menu will then be skipped
<silverdrake11> grub2 "no such partition" error. Please help my rescue by grub.
<Plugh> bjsnider: I tried Fedora 11 on the laptop. Had to manually edit a sound configuration file to get speakers working. WiFi wasn't working (I could probably have fixed that), and couldn't get the accelerated video card drivers installed. I also wound up with Thunderbird 3 beta installed on the machine as part of F11 and that is flagged as not for general use. Not to mention dependency issues (ie. apparent bloat), and 
<aliendude5300> silverdrake11: you could have file system corruption or and invalidly configured menu.lst file.
<Plugh> Ubuntu 9.10 worked out of the box (almost) on the laptop.
<skreech> dmatt: Thanks
<cemc> mzz: found the bugreport and updated it. thanks
<silverdrake11> aliendude5300, all I did was delete my Jaunty partition, and that happend.
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: ubuntu has its fair share of bloat
<aliendude5300> Thats because your /boot folder was stored on your Jaunty partition.
<dmatt> skreech: did you file a bug for it?
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: better?#
<domjohnson> Yup
<nxnn14> Hi, i have a grub error 15 when I boot with a recently updated from grub legacy on karmic. I booted into a live karmic cd and I was wondering what the commands would be to fix or reconfigure grub
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: great, makes life easier when that thing works
<domjohnson> How do you add desktops?
<aliendude5300> Reinstall GRUB to another partition and your MBR; you should be able to boot again.
<domjohnson> :)
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: Won't be too bad as I'm used to that from Fedora. At least upgrading to new releases will be a lot easier.
<skreech> dmatt: Not yet. I know what the issue is I'm just trying to figure out how to formulate the bug
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: for compiz or gnome desktops?
<domjohnson> Compiz
<Roey> ooooh.
<Roey> grub issues.l
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: im leaning towards arch due to rolling updates rather than releases
<Roey> I'm currntly in a bad sitch with that too.
<Roey> Error 15.
<silverdrake11> aliendude5300: basically I'm asking how I rescue grub2. I know for grub1 all you had to do was type in grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1
<Roey> #grub is mostly dead
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: alt+f2   run: ccsm
<domjohnson> lol
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: general on the left
<silverdrake11> aliendude5300, but for grub2 that doesnt work. so how do I fix this?
<domjohnson> You like terminals and stuff too much!
<domjohnson> Im on it :)
<domjohnson> Thankyou, by the way :)
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: then general options again, desktop size tab, crank to 4
<Roey> silverdrake11: I have the same problem btw.
<Plugh> What needs to be done to update the initrd to include the dmraid modules? I seem to remember something about a mkinitrd command.
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: np man
<dmatt> skreech: i see you opened it on kubuntu-devel
<domjohnson> general options? How do you get into that?
<silverdrake11> Roey, have you figured out a solution?
<domjohnson> lol
<domjohnson> no worries, im on
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: its on the left
<skreech> dmatt: Yeah I brought it up a few days ago but since I'm kinda a corner case I was tring to see if anyone else could replicate it
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: then in the main panel you'll see general options, click that
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: then at the top you will see desktop size
<nxnn14> Ya i have the same issue updated to grub 2 and now need to rescue it because it wont boot and says error 15
<domjohnson> :)
<domjohnson> Im on that
<domjohnson> but i cant change theNumber of desktops
<skreech> dmatt: konsole is set as the app for x-terminal-emulator which somehow doesn't like failsafe and crashes X
<domjohnson> No worries
<domjohnson> i got it now :)
<domjohnson> lol!
<aliendude5300> silverdrake11: I think you have to boot from a live CD...
<Roey> silverdrake11: I think maybe grub-setup /dev/sda
<Roey> (I have a softraid1 btw)
<Roey> mirror
<Roey> two drives, sda and sdb
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: cool
<dmatt> skreech: I try it on an old computer, just to be sure
<Roey> I boot off of /dev/md1 which is /dev/sd{a,b}2
<domjohnson> thanks :)
<DoYouKnow> Hi... where can I get the latest wubi?
<DoYouKnow> for 9.10
<domjohnson> Download wubi, and put the 9.10 rc iso in the same folder
<domjohnson> that's right, isn't it?
<silverdrake11> aliendude5300: I tried booting from a live cd. But the commands I usually type in to locate grub1, dont work for grub2.\
<Roey> I'll try rebooting...
<Roey> watch this fail.  One sec.
<nxnn14> I have booted to a live karmic cd, but what command do I run to reconfigure or fix grub 2 and what options do I choose if I am reconfiguring for it to work
<Roey> grrr
<skreech> dmatt: See if the TTY is still messed up
<DoYouKnow> domjohnson, hmm... ok
<Roey> nxnn14: grrrrrrrr I'm wrestliong grub2 too from a livecd
<skreech> I had that messed up for me but I upgraded the kernel and did the failsafe fix so I don't know which one was the issue
<Roey> ;)
<Roey> nxnn14: brb
<skreech> Hi Roey
<silverdrake11> nxnn14, I think that, that is what the "grub rescue>" prompt is for. So you don't have to boot from a liveCD. but as for what you can type in there, I have no idea. The only command that works is 'ls'
<nxnn14> how do u get to the grub rescue promt
<Brownout> will karmic UNR be available as an install image as the previous releases? I can see only an ISO in the RC
<silverdrake11> nxnn14, for me its just default when you boot. It says grub "error: no such partition" and then it displays the prompt
<dtchen> Brownout: yes.
<nxnn14> silverdrake11: i c...ya when I boot I just get "grub error 15" and then nothing else
<dtchen> Brownout: it now fits on a 700 MB CD, because many people requested it.
<silverdrake11> nxnn14, and are you sure you are using grub2?
<nxnn14> silverdrake: yes that is the problem. I updated to it last night and now it will not boot from it
<Brownout> dtchen: so when the final release will be published we will have also the .img
<silverdrake11> nxnn14, have you tried the suber grub disk?
<nxnn14> silverdrake: is there no way to reconfigure or fix grub from booting to a live karmic cd?
<dmatt> skreech: !! failsafe does not work, but I can get into TTY's
<dtchen> Brownout: no, only the iso.
<dtchen> Brownout: it doesn't matter; Karmic's usb-creator works just fine with it.
<skreech> dmatt: ok I think that was a kernel bug the failsafe issue shouldn't really affect anything with the ttys but I wanted to be sure
<silverdrake11> nxnn14, lol well I have the same problem. that's why I'm here. But a temporary workaround  I have been  using is the suber grub disk to boot into ubuntu, then just never shutdown your computer (just sleep_
<dtchen> Brownout: just write it to whatever mediuw and boot it
<dtchen> medium*
<Brownout> dtchen: it works just fine if you have ubuntu installed somewhere
<nxnn14> silverdrake11: o i c I didn't realize you were in the same boat sorry about that. Ya it is annoying isnt it. :)
<Roey> silverdrake11: hi
<Roey> didn't work.  Grr.
<Roey> didn't work.  System boots, Grub says "GRUB loading." and then halts.
<Roey> I've done the following:  grub-setup /dev/sda; grub-setup /dev/sdb; grub-setup /dev/md0; grub-setup /dev/md1
<silverdrake11> Roey, did you find a solution?
<dtchen> Brownout: it works fine even if you don't have Ubuntu installed somewhere. You can use dd to write the image out. I did it earlier in Windows XP.
<dmatt> skreech: that's funny because the old comp with P4 actually has some problems with 2.6.31
<Roey> skreech: hola
<Roey> not yet.
<silverdrake11> Roey, oh i see
<Roey> silverdrake11: what's your setup like?
<Plugh> Roey: You are booting on a machine with drives configured as RAID1?
<Roey> Plugh: yes
<Brownout> dtchen: dding the iso to a flash drive?
<silverdrake11> Roey, what do you mean?
<dtchen> Brownout: yes
<Plugh> Roey: Let me guess... during boot, it winds up dropping you in to a shell after saying it couldn't find/mount the root partition?
<Brownout> dtchen: I'll try that, thanks.
<silverdrake11> Roey, i'm using karmic if thats what you mean
<Roey> silverdrake11: Plugh:  my old /boot was on this tiny 100-meg /dev/md0 and maps to /dev/sd{a,b}1;  my / (and /boot, now) are on /dev/md1 which maps to /dev/sd{a,b}2
<Roey> Plugh: GRUB says "GRUB loading." and then the machine halts.
<nxnn14> roey: same with me except it says error 15 after GRUB loading and then it stops
<Roey> dtchen: hola, long time no see :)
<Plugh> Roey: what is the kernel line you are using in grub?
<Roey> kernel 2.6.31-*14*
<Roey> oh
<Roey> the kernel line
<Roey> hey monte48lowes
<Roey> one moment
<leogermani> just upgraded to 9.10 and my audio and video playback broke.. apparently it does not recognize any audio card... anyone has a clue?
<monte48lowes> I have only recently starting using grub 2.
<Roey> ah
<silverdrake11> Roey, well I had 20gb partition of Jaunty then the 1GB swap partition. Then I installed a 20GB karmic with a 1GB swap which overwrote the old grub. And I never had any problems until when I deleted my jaunty partition. I get Grub error:"no such partition" then it goes to the "grub rescue>"
<Plugh> Roey, I was asking about what you have set in grub.conf. What are you passing on the 'root' line and what is on the 'kernel' line?
<Roey> ok, I'm mounting the drives
<Plugh> Roey, I'm trying to boot off RAID1 but my issue may be a bit different from yours.
<Roey> but first I hav eto apt-get install mdadm.
<Roey> For that I am apt-get updating
<Roey> Plugh: ahhh
<Roey> one sec
<monte48lowes> have you tried the super grub disc?
<Roey> oh what's that?
<Roey> I'm on a kubuntu karmic livecd at the moment
<silverdrake11> monte48lowes, I tried the suber grub disk
<monte48lowes> here is a guide on the kubuntu forums http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106368.0
<silverdrake11> monte48lowes, I have the same problem.
<Plugh> Roey: I got Karmic when it was t-6 days. For install I found dmraid package was already available during set up but I had to do a modprobe to get RAID configured HD's recognized. My problem is the install went fine after that, grub tries to boot Ubuntu, but boot fails as it can't mount drives.
<monte48lowes> how do you whisper? I haven't figured that out yet... new to quassel
<Roey> /msg
<silverdrake11> monte48lowes, and with the suber grub disk, I am able to boot into karmic; HOWEVER when I remove the disk, Im stuck with error" no such partition" again. Basically, I cant shutdown, only sleep.
<Roey> Plugh: ah.  Modprobe... do you use softraid?  What's your raid setup?
<dmatt> screech: oh i used wrong channel
<Hans_Henrik> how can i make permanent aliases? (that wont go away when i restart~)
<Plugh> Roey, I think it is softraid. I told the bios of the machine I wanted the two drives in the machine to act as mirrors of each other. They have been working fine in Fedora (I'm currently running F8).
<Wizzup> Hi - I am currently upgrading to 9.10. It has downloaded all packages but three.
<skreech> dmatt: use tab :)
<skreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Wizzup> The packages' site seem to return 404's.
<Wizzup> And then the entire upgrade process stops...
<Wizzup> Tips?
<Roey> Plugh: oh that's not os-level raid, that's bios-level then
<drbobb> folks, suspend/hibernate stopped working on my machine overnight. Has anyone seen the same? Any ideas?
<dtchen> drbobb: not without a lot more detail
<drbobb> dtchen: wish I could give more
<Roey> now
<Geoffrey2> if I'm running the RC now, will update and upgrade get me up to the full release when it drops in a few days?
<Roey> Plugh, monte48lowes, silverdrake11:  what was that one of you asked me earlier about the kernel line?
<hggdh> Geoffrey2: yes
<Wizzup> I'll what happens if I remove them
<Plugh> Roey, I asked
<drbobb> dtchen: on karmic here, updating regularly. Suspend/hibernate invoked from gnome menus do nothing, other than lock the screen
<drbobb> just a day before they were working fine
<Roey> Plugh: ah!  what was it specifically? Now I've finished installing mdadm, assembling my raid drives and mounting them
<Roey> Plugh: what was it?
<dekkong> Hello guys! I have a freenas server and now I am running Kubuntu Karmic beta... I also have a computer with ubuntu karmic. I dont understand Why I cant stream a movie from the server using kubuntu but i can using Ubuntu
<Plugh> I was asking to see the root statement and kernel line you are using
<Roey> ah
<Roey> title           Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.31-14-generic
<Roey> root            (hd0,0)
<Roey> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/md1 ro quiet splash
<Roey> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<Roey> ack
<Roey> root is not hd0,0
<Roey> root is hd1,1
<Plugh> Roey, that is why I wanted to see what you had in grub.conf. I wondered if you had something set incorrectly
<Ubuntuse> my sound does not work since upgrading to 9.10, it shows up. i just hear no output
<Roey> this comes from menu.lst btw
<dupondje> pfft
<Plugh> Roey, menu.lst and grub.conf are usually symlinked
<mac_v> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<dupondje> I added a mobile network to NetworkManager, but how you can connect to it now ?!
<Roey> oh ok
<monte48lowes> !silverdrake11 test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roey> Plugh: so if I set it to (hd1,1)
<Roey> what do I do aftr that?
<Roey> under lilo I had to reinstal lilo after editing lilo.conf
<Plugh> the root line should point to the partition with the kernel and initrd files.
<silverdrake11> monte48lowes, that is that test?
<silverdrake11> monte48lowes, i mean what is that test?
<Roey> Plugh: ok.
<Plugh> Roey, One of the nice things about grub is you can alter the configuration file and not have to reinstall
<Roey> Plugh: so my map looks like..
<Roey> root@ubuntu:/# cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Roey> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<Roey> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Roey> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<Roey> I want it booting off of (hd0,1) not (hd0,0)
<Plugh> Roey, the kernel line in grub.conf needs to say where the real root partition is located which you currently have set to /dev/md1
<Ubuntuse> my sound does not work since upgrading to 9.10, it shows up. i just hear no output
<Roey> for that matter can grub boot off of a softraid partition??
<BUGabundo> howdy
<Plugh> Ubuntuse: No need to repeat yourself so soon.
<Roey> Plugh: so I change it to /dev/sda, then?
<skreech> BUGabundo: Yo!
<skreech> Ubuntuse: Muted?
<BUGabundo> hey skreech
<dupondje> who killed launchpad btw ?
<Ubuntuse> skreech, no
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<Roey> Plugh:  what about this weird notion it got somwhere that "root            (hd0,0)"
<Roey> ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: who doesn't this days ?
<Ubuntuse> skreech, hardware shows my card..
<Roey> Plugh: it would seem I need to change that to read "root    (hd0, 1)"
<Plugh> Roey, what partition contains your kernel and initrd files?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: connectivity issues; the LP devs know about it; it's being investigated.
<dupondje> BUGabundo: you have any idea how to connect to a mobile network in NetworkManager?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: thanks, but I was joking :)
<dupondje> I added it, but can't find how to connect
<skreech> Ubuntuse: what does alsamix show from the terminal ?
<Roey> Plugh: as well as "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/md1 ro quiet splash" to read "kernel   /boot/....root=/dev/sda2 ..."
<Roey> yes?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: btw, turning off the RTP did not help with mute on but, but at least I don't hear as much glitchs
<Roey> Plugh: my partition is in /dev/md1 which maps to /dev/sd{a,b}2
<kindofabuzz> I've been doing updates since alpha 4 or so and everything is just getting sluggish. would i be better off reinstalling the RC or a Daily?
<Ubuntuse> skreech, master,headphone,line,pcm all up
<Plugh> Roey: /dev/sda would refer to a normal (non-RAID configured) HD.
<Plugh> Roey: First, what partition contains your /boot files
<Roey> Plugh: at the moment, both /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<Roey> /dev/md0 is this tiny 100-mg partition at the beginning of my partition table
<Roey> I don't want to use it at all anymore
<Roey> I want to boot with /boot and / both on /dev/md1 (which is /dev/sd{a,b}2)
<Plugh> Roey: A small partition like that is fine for holding the kernel and initrd files needed for booting the machine.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I know but when I tried upgrading before I ran into space issue swith it.
<Roey> so anyway,
<Roey> I effectively do have grub also installed on /dev/md0 which is /dev/sd{a,b}1
<Ubuntuse> skreech, any idea
<Plugh> Roey, You shouldn't have a space issue unless you have other files in that directory, or have many old kernel versions in there.
<Roey> Plugh: it was something with apt-get craziness.  Anyway,
<Roey> I'm happy to do whatever it takes to just get my system booting normally at this point :)
<Plugh> Roey, My machine uses a 100Meg /boot and I have 5 kernel/initrd sets of files in it and still only 89% of the space is in use.
<dupondje> yeey
<dupondje> crash in NetworkManager
<dupondje> great :(
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Plugh: so let's say we do this then.
<Plugh> Roey: I would leave the root statement pointing to (hd0,0)
<Roey> oh... ok
<Roey> even though my root is not on any ,0 partition?
<Roey> it's probably on (hd0,1), right?
<Plugh> The device map file for the machine may be wrong.
<Roey> Plugh: ok
<Roey> but at the moment I can't even boot grub
<Roey> for som reason.
<Roey> so menus.lst never comes into play here I don't think
<Roey> it just hangs after displaying "GRUB loading."
<Plugh> Roey, grub needs to know where to find the kernel and initrd files. That is what you set with 'root'. In the kernel line of grubs configuration you say "root=/blah/blah..." to tell it where to find the full root partition.
<Roey> ok
<dupondje> Oct 27 23:02:06 laptopjl kernel: [12913.888573] nm-connection-e[14460]: segfault at 5d00000056 ip 00007f6918a9c0c6 sp 00007fffdd72cb90 error 4 in libnm-util.so.1.1.0[7f6918a8c000+39000]
<dupondje> cool :P
<Roey> so I have the kernel in /boot in /dev/md1 (which maps to /dev/sd{a,b}2)
<Plugh> Roey: If you aren't even getting a grub menu when you start your machine that is a bigger issue. Sounds like grub is not installed correctly, or it might be an issue with the device.map file.
<dupondje> whats best way to make a bugreport about the NetworkManager crash ?
<Roey> Plugh: hrm ok
<dupondje> I can reproduce it
<dupondje> and it sux :(
<skreech> So what's the deal with Ubuntu one?
<Roey> Plugh: how would I install grub correctly then?
<skreech> can I run an internal Server for my company?
<Roey> Plugh: and how would I get it to scan and generate a new device.map ?
 * BUGabundo joins #ubuntu-releaseparty, ready to kill some bunnies
<joaopinto> dupondje, ubuntu-bug network-manager
<Plugh> Roey: Did you install grub when Ubuntu was recognizing the HD's in a RAID configuration?
<Roey> oh.  er not that I know of.
<Roey> I apt-get installed from Intrepid -> Karmic
<Roey> and had forgotten to do do-release-upgrade frist.
<Roey> first.
<Plugh> Roey, you would have to give me version numbers. Distro release names mean nothing tom e.
<Roey> Kubuntu 9.10
<Roey> Plugh: I went from 8.10 to 9.10
<Plugh> Roey, was the machine running in raid config with 8.10 before you went to 9.10?
<Roey> yes
<joaopinto> Roey, you did relase upgrade using apt-get ?
<wyterz> Hello boys, Im new to Kubuntu.. Im trying to install the flash plugin for firefox but I keep getting this error Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time..
<wyterz> I am not installing something else at the same time
<joaopinto> I mean, the distro release upgrade ?
<ikus060> Hi all, I've report the problem many time. I have alot of issue to use GLX with the nividia-glx-185. Does anyone have trouble with it nvidia driver ?
<Roey> joaopinto: yeah
<Roey> hola joaopinto
<joaopinto> Roey, that is not support and might cause you problems
<Roey> joaopinto: bom dia
<joaopinto> supported
<Plugh> Sounds an odd way to do things but maybe its just me.
<Roey> oh.
<joaopinto> bom dia :P
<Roey> joaopinto: you speak Portuguese?
<Roey> *falo Portugues?
<joaopinto> Plugh, it's a bad way, not odd
<joaopinto> Roey, yes, but non on this channel, there is an #ubuntu-pt :)
<Plugh> Roey, yeah. Didn't sound like the right way to me.
<Roey> If I reinstall I'll probably need the alternate CD (which I don't have at the moment) that supports md devices, right?
<joaopinto> there are specific upgrade cases for release upgrades that need to be managed by the the update-manager
<dmatt> Plugh: you can always count it from first letter K(armic)-9.10, J(aunty)9.04, I(ntrepid)-8.10, H(ardy)-8.04 and so on
<Tronic> The regular CD supports md devices AFAIK.
<Tronic> Might not have mdadm on it, though.
<wyterz> Hello boys, Im new to Kubuntu.. Im trying to install the flash plugin for firefox but I keep getting this error Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time..
<Roey> ah
<wyterz> I am not installing something else at the same time
<Plugh> dmatt: I did read there was a pattern to it but its not something I tend to remember. I more of a numbers man. :-)
<Roey> joaopinto: if I try to re-install then with the normal livecd (for 9.10), will it reocgnize my md array?
<joaopinto> Roey, I have no experience with RAID on Linux, I guess it should
<Roey> ok
<Roey> brb
<wyterz> anyone?
<silverdrake11> Plugh, maybe you can help me with this, I can can get into karmic with the super grub disk but how do I fix my grub2 error "no such partition" after that?
<Plugh> Roey: I downloaded the 9.10 install CD and just before it was going to check for partitions, I went to the command line screen and did a modprobe command to load the raid modules.
<Roey> oh ok.
<Plugh> silverdrake11: just a sec...
<Roey> I'm in the livecd right now and have the raid arrays assembled (apt-got installed mdadm & issued 'mdadm --assemble --scan')
<Roey> if I try and install it by clicking 'install', hopefully it iwll detect them...
<Tronic> Roey: Anyway, if you have network, you may install software on the live environment.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/456261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456261 in network-manager "NetworkManager won't allow user to edit settings of Mobile Broadband connection" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> there it is
<dupondje> the BUG :'
<Plugh> Roey, At the partitioning step it then asked if it was ok to use the entire disk for Ubuntu and showed the correct device name of /dev/mapper/isw_bfegefhaa_Vol0
<Roey> ok
<BUGabundo> dupondje: you called ?
<Roey> and this was with the standard disc, Plugh, not that altrnate?
<Plugh> silverdrake11: what partition contains the actual root Ubuntu file system, and what did you say as root in the kernel line of the grub configuration?
<dupondje> yea, don't know how I can connect to a Mobile Connection in NetworkManager ...
<spO> why would karmic break your system?
<Roey> brb
<Plugh> Roey, yup. Standard download.
<Plugh> spO: it hasn't officially been released yet
<ikus060> Is there any way to get in touch with people writing Nvidia driver ?
<Plugh> I discovered that Fedora 8 fails to boot if you it finds a partition (ie. with Ubuntu in it) that is set for ext4
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Deathvalley122> not until the 29th
<bjsnider> ikus060, what is wrong with it
<Deathvalley122> I think the topic needs updating
<ikus060> bjsnider, As I said before, I have a regression with it. With Karmic, any glx application crash with a seg fault.
<bjsnider> ikus060, contact nvidia about it. use their nvforums site
<bjsnider> there's nothing canonical can do about nvidia driver issues
<bjsnider> unless they're packaging issues
<ikus060> bjsnider, http://forums.nvidia.com/ ?
<bjsnider> no
<Plugh> ikus060: which of the three nvidia driver versions are you using?
<bjsnider> google linux nvidia forums
<silverdrake11> Plugh, the /dev/sda5 partition contains my karmic, and I don't understand what you mean by "what did you say as root in the kernel line of the grub configuration?"
<ikus060> Plugh, I'm using the nvidia-glx-185. but any way I have the problem with the 3 available drivers
<silverdrake11> Plugh, what happend is that I deleted my jaunty partition and then grub2 gave me the error "no such partition"
<aj_444_> I'm running Jaunty right now and want to update to the Karmic RC. How can I do this?
<Plugh> silverdrake11: Check your grub configuration. If you deleted the jaunty partition, did you update grub to tell it where you installed Karmic?
<dupondje> aj_444_: update-manager -d
<BluesKaj> aj_444_,  install update manager if you don't already have it
<silverdrake11> Plugh, see I don't know how to do that because this is grub2. In grub1 it was easy because all I had to do was type in "find boot/grub/stage1"
<aj_444_> Thanks guys. I figured it out.
<bjsnider> ikus060, is this a fresh karmic install or an upgrade?
<X7> no audio since upgrade to 9.10, pulse audio shows up. so does my card. no output though
<X7> but also no errors.
<ikus060> bjsnider: it's a fresh one, then I migrate and the problem persist
<Plugh> silverdrake11: I haven't used grub2. I've only got grub 1 on my machine. grub2 doesn't have a menu.lst or grub.conf file that provides the boot parameters?
<mzz> silverdrake11: running "grub-mkimage /dev/sda" (or whatever the right drive for an mbr install or partition for a boot record install is) may suffice
<mzz> err
<mzz> silverdrake11: I meant grub-install, not grub-mkimage
<mzz> silverdrake11: or if grub itself still starts but won't boot your kernel: run update-grub2
<silverdrake11> mzz, ok so all I have to do is type in "grub-install /dev/sda"
<mandrew> i would like to thank all good people here who helped me today
<mzz> silverdrake11: I think that's all I did to make my new hd bootable
<silverdrake11> mzz, see what happend is i deleted my jaunty partition and grub started giving me the "no such partition error"
<Plugh> silverdrake11: if you can get to the grub menu, you can give it the information it needs to boot. You can then fix the grub configuration after it boots.
<mzz> silverdrake11: well, try grub-install (after booting from a livecd and chrooting in). I think it's supposed to be sufficient.
<X7> can anyone help me pulseaudio is properly configured, and shows my card. and shows output. but i hear nothing
<silverdrake11> Plugh, well im already booted using the super grub cd
<silverdrake11> mzz, i dont even have to do that. im already booted using the super grub disk
<Jimmio> X7: It wouldn't happen to be muted, would it?
<AlienPenguin> is it normal that i get in console (karmic server) this message: * Reloading /etc/samba/smb.conf smbd only
<AlienPenguin> ?
<Jimmio> X7: Speakers on? Sound connected? Speakers set to the correct input?
<Plugh> silverdrake11: ok. Usually when I've had the "no partition" error (with grub 1) I would just boot my machine, tell grub I wanted a command line and issued the root, kernel, and initrd statements to make the machine boot.
<mzz> silverdrake11: if the "super grub disk" is a grub 1-based bootable disk it won't do you much good
<mzz> I don't know if there's a grub 2 equivalent
<Jimmio> X7: Headphones unplugged? If I plug headphones into the front of my PC, it turns off the back output.
<silverdrake11> mzz, well it works as in im able to boot karmic
<silverdrake11> mzz, but when I dont have the cd in my drive, i cant
<mzz> ok, so boot into karmic and run grub-install
<silverdrake11> mzz, ok i just ran "update-grub2"
<silverdrake11> mzz, ill reboot and see if that did anything
<mzz> silverdrake11: iirc it won't
<mzz> (assuming the problem is what I think it is, if it's something different it might)
<silverdrake11> nope
<silverdrake11> still "no such partition)
<X7> Jimmio, nothing works
<X7> Jimmio, and pulse audio says its outputting
<silverdrake11> mzz, ok now ill try "grub-install /dev/sda5"
<dupondje> I connected my mobile phone with bluetooth to my Computer. I selected 'use this for mobile connection'. I now see the MAC address of my device in NetworkManager, but I can't connect to it. Is there a way to debug this ?
<mzz> silverdrake11: if you install to /dev/sda5, not /dev/sda, make sure sda5 is the only partition marked active
<silverdrake11> mzz, sda5 is my karmic
<mzz> that also assumes you have a boring mbr on /dev/sda that just defers to sda5, not a stale grub1 install
<mzz> I usually prefer to install grub straight to the mbr for simplicity
<silverdrake11> ok so then ill run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<silverdrake11> mzz, ok so then ill run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<mzz> yep
<mzz> at least imho that's the "if in doubt" command :)
<Plugh> hmm... just checked may laptop which is running karmic. It has grub 2 installed but the grub configuration file looks the same as with grub 1
<dekkong> omg I dont like KDE at all... back to gnome again :D
<silverdrake11> mzz, "im getting invalid device" when I run that in the terminal
<Jaymac> do i have to do any special tomfoolery to get audio/video chat working with empathy? on msn or jabber protocols, if i right click on a contact, the video chat option is always greyed out
<silverdrake11> mzz, nvm i typed in wrongt
<silverdrake11> mzz, ok im restarting
<silverdrake11> mzz, ok well it works
<silverdrake11> mzz, since 3:00pm I have been trying to fix this, and now its almost 7:00pm. And all I had to do was type in a simple command.............................................
<Plugh> bbiab
<silverdrake11> mzz, just 'grub-install /sda/dev'
<mzz> Plugh: may just be a stale config file. Grub reports its version above the boot menu (1.9something is grub 2)
<mzz> /dev/sda, but yeah
<silverdrake11> that was a typo
<silverdrake11> mzz, thankyou very much mzz
<dupondje> NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_bt_connect_cb(): Error connecting with bluez: Connection refused (111)
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> any idea ?
<dmatt> !cake | mzz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<BUGabundo> I've seen that
<BUGabundo> dmatt: not yet :)
<dmatt> :)
<joaopinto> dupondje, have you disabled bluetooth services ?
<dupondje> where ?
<joaopinto> anywhere
<BUGabundo> dupondje: $ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<BUGabundo> ?
<Ian_Corne> omg BUGabundo is alive!
<BUGabundo> I'm always alive
<BUGabundo> until I'm dead
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: see (09:53:52 PM) BUGabundo: howdy
<BUGabundo> benn here for one hour now!
<dupondje> joaopinto: connected my mobile phone from the bluetooth wizard. On the last screen I could enable 'network connection ..' I enabled that, so there is a connection under my NetworkManager
<sburwood> I just got here, BU
<dupondje> BUGabundo: doesn't do anything :(
<skreech> BUGabundo: And even then we can't be sure
<sburwood> I'm impatient to see the final version of Koala
<BUGabundo> skreech: I guess you are a MJ fan :D
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> sburwood: I bet you 200$ this is FINAL
<BUGabundo> no changes in the next 2 days
<BUGabundo> images have been in QA all day
<BUGabundo> ready for branding
<sburwood> maybe, but I'm still gonna wait til the official date
<skreech> BUGabundo: Nope just getting ready for the Zombiepocalypse
<habanany> I need help installing minefield on karmic
<sburwood> BU, are there two teams?  I have noticed that the versions ending in .04 don't work on my computer, though the .10 are prefect
<bjsnider> skreech, your country is having an election?
<sburwood> perfect
<dupondje> bleh :(
<sburwood> and that has been the same since 7.04
<joaopinto> sburwood, pure coincidence
<BUGabundo> habanany: you need to get PPA
<sburwood> Whether it is FINAL, BUGabundo, I'm still waiting
<sburwood> 3x ... joaopinto
<sburwood> ?
<BUGabundo> habanany: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a1pre) Gecko/20091026 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.7a1pre ID:20091024155722
<koshari> anyone installed amarok14 (1.4) in 9.10?
<sburwood> BUGabundo, where are the images in QA?
<BUGabundo> !qa
<ubottu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<Roey> Hi....
<Roey> quesiton
<BUGabundo> hggdh: do you have the direct link?
<Roey> I trid installing to raid device and get this on boot:
<BUGabundo> !ask | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roey> Gave up waiting for root device ...
<Roey> ok, got it.
<joaopinto> google: ubuntu qa iso
<Roey> anyway,
<Roey> the thing is I gt this:
<Roey> ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/...........(some big hash) does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<Roey> what the heck is with this?
<Trunkz> I'm trying to install 9.10 (RC) and im getting a few install issues. Firstly, when trying to get passed the 'set the timezone' screen, i get a ubi-timezone failed with error 1
<Trunkz> and next screen (usernames) get a similar error, as well as the keyboard page and the partition page just skips back to the timezone page =/
<BUGabundo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Roey> Ubuntu is just not installing here.....
<Roey> it's installing
<BUGabundo> !google ubuntu qa iso
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BullHorn> Google search: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Trunkz> any ideas? :)
<Roey> but on bootup it gives me thatweird error
<Roey> after GRUB times out
<sburwood> BUGabundo, I can't imagine giving any counsels here.  I am still trying to climb the beginning of the learning curve
<sburwood> anyway, thx
<sburwood> bye
<dmatt> Trunkz: check MD5 sum and check the disc, if it is burned correctly
<Trunkz> ahh good point
<Trunkz> i'll do that now
<Ian_Corne> what's the command to update grub again?
<Roey> you don't
<Roey> it just infests your system.
<Roey> OORGH *ptoo* this fucking grub.
<Roey> back when I used lilo it was much simpler
<Ian_Corne> use it then
<Ian_Corne> stop whining
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: errr update-grub ?
<Ian_Corne> aha :p
<Roey> Ian_Corne: you don't have to update it I thought?
<BUGabundo> !language ! Roey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language ! Roey
<Roey> I'm looking at the /boot that the
<Roey> My apologies
<Roey> I never curse on here
<Roey> I've been withotu a usable system here for hte past two days since trying to install kubuntu 9.10
<Ian_Corne> meh, i had to update because i remove the pae kernel
<Ian_Corne> and the initrd links were broken
<Roey> really?
<Roey> eek
<X7> I am having problems with alsa(pulse audio is working) also does not output anythign but it does detect the card
<Ian_Corne> nothing really dramatic
<Roey> what I don't understand is why there's no /boot/grub/menus.lst
<X7> Roey, if ur using grub2 its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Roey> ah
<Roey> that I have
<Roey> checking..
<habanany> thanks BUGabundo, sorry, i was in the kitchen
<Roey> X7: I get a timeout from GRUB and then it drops me a root shell with an error
<Roey> X7: something liek "Gave up waiting for root device. ... ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/2ff..........(some big hash)..... does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<X7> Roey, open a pm. i got you.
<mikebeecham> hey guys...just updated to Koala this evening...very smooth
<mikebeecham> but one thing I've noticed (if you need to know), is that I cant turn off animations in compiz
<Roey> aye, thanks, one sec
<X7> Roey, just fixed that today on my machine lol
<Ian_Corne> ok fixed :)
<Trunkz> dmatt: I just checked the md5 hashes, both the same.
<Trunkz> =/
<Ian_Corne> Roey: switch to use /dev/sdax instead of UUID
<Ian_Corne> i've had people having problems with UUID's before
<benovic> to disable ipv6: since /etc/modprobe.d/aliases is gone - should one edit blacklist.conf and add a line:"blacklist ipv6"?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...does anyone know if ithere's a workaround for not being able to disable animations in Karmic?
<stardust1985> hi, does anybody know which hour it will be released?
<habanany> BUGabundo kitchen again , what is PPA brother?
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<konam> :(
<BUGabundo> habanany: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<konam> ubuntu+1 rc isn't faster to boot on my machine
<konam> grub takes a couple of seconds just to show up
<Roey> Ian_Corne: I'm using /dev/md0.... I dropped to a root shell on startup and saw that there was no /dev/md*,  implying that the md drivers never get loaded and that's why it can't find /
<konam> and after that it isn't any more faster too boot either
<dmatt> Trunkz: and cd mechanic is OK? i had to use external, just check dmesg if there are any troubles concerning reading
<konam> is the grub thing known?
<Ian_Corne> what is that md0 device?
<Trunkz> dmatt: I'm mounting it. (installing on vmware)
<Trunkz> brb
<Roey> Okay... I don't think the (soft)raid modules are loaded at startup, and I need that to see /.  I installed with the standard install disc.  How do I get this this system booting?
<dupondje-> ok :) got it working now :)
<Roey> ah
<dupondje-> the only bad this is. When I connect my phone with USB, it shows RNDIS device in NetworkManager, but I can't connect to it
<dupondje-> while it does register a eth0 device
<vigo> This is neato
<dupondje-> and ifup eth1 works ...
<knarfix> hi
<dupondje> [17069.319347] eth1: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-5, RNDIS device, 80:00:60:0f:e8:00
<knarfix> hey folks, i have some minor problems, but karmic is cool :)
<konam> grub takes a couple of seconds to show up... is this a known issue?
<konam> popular or whatever..?
<joaopinto> konam, that is not usual
<stardust1985> konam: I looked to grub's bugzilla at savannah.gnu.org and I didn't find it reported
<stardust1985> http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=grub
<Roey> hey joaopinto
<konam> joaopinto i know that grub was ok in the last version, i don't know what could be wrong now
<joaopinto> konam, it's a new grub version
<habanany> BUGabundo this is too much for a single day, maybe tomorrow, linux is like going back to school.
<konam> joaopinto yeah, i mean, on top of that :)
<stardust1985> Im affraid that grub2 is not mature enough yet..
<Roey> joaopinto:  so apparently the softraid drivers don't get loaded on bootup so GRUB never does find / (which is on /dev/md0, which is /dev/sd{a,b}1).  I know this because when it drops me to a root shell in a panic, I check out /dev/ and see no /dev/md* anywhere....
<Roey> what to do?
<fuzzy> Hi! How do you add a sound theme in karmic koala?
<dupondje> ok fixed :P
<robotti^> has anybody used rEFIt boot loader?
<joaopinto> Roey, erm, grub ? don't you have the kernel on a non raid /boot partition ?
<konam> joaopinto my machine is pretty standard and has always worked with ubuntu flawlessly.. this issue will affect some users and maybe then a fix will show up
<Roey> joaopinto: it's on /dev/md0 which is raided
<Roey> joaopinto: and the kernel is there
<joaopinto> konam, there has been people reporting slow grub startup, it's probably reported, search on launchpad
<knarfix> fuzzy: syst->pref
<knarfix> i think
<konam> joaopinto that's what i first asked! i'm going to report it :)
<joaopinto> Roey, erm, I am missing something, if the raid drivers are loaded from the kernel, how can you have it on the raid volume itself ?
<fuzzy> ya well theres the ubuntu sound theme, only theres no way (in that dialog) to add a new one
<knarfix> let me see ....
<knarfix> hmm..
<fuzzy> ... i guess its gonna be busy in this channel tomorrow huh?
<Roey> joaopinto: I have no idea.  I installed 9.10 just a half hour ago.  Thi sis a stock install.
<Roey> joaopinto: this is what I'm suspecting given that I did not see /dev/md* when it dropped me to a root shell
<knarfix> yes :)
<joaopinto> Roey, erm, root shell, you mean busybox ?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> ash
<Roey> busybox ash shell
<Roey> after it times out
<Plugh> X7, can you tell me what you told Roey? I have the same problem. I think I almost have it fixed (at least I think I know the issue).
<Roey> Plugh: btw I ended up reinstalling and I still have issues!
<fuzzy> i suppose for those with the prerelease its just an update right?
<Roey> hi Trunkz
<Trunkz> supz.
<Trunkz> right, got mirc fixed.
<Trunkz> now.. onto this
<Plugh> Roey, you now the exact same problem I have.
<Roey> ha
<Roey> I ran blkid
<Roey> got the ids for all the drives too
<Trunkz> huh?
<Plugh> Roey, what do you see when you do --> ls /dev/mapper
<Roey> Plugh: ooh
<Roey> one sec
<fuzzy> check my desktop, been tweaking it since i didnt have much to do today
<Roey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat  /dev/mapper/control
<Roey> cat: /dev/mapper/control: Permission denied
<fuzzy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgBZ5U3ciyM
<Roey> Plugh: there is only one file there called 'control'
<Roey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cat  /dev/mapper/control
<Roey> cat: /dev/mapper/control: Invalid argument
<Roey> there.
<fuzzy> i just wanna model something of my own to put in there
<Roey> Plugh: so what was your solution?
<joaopinto> Roey, if you get a busy box shell, it's the kernel which is not able to find your device
<Roey> aah
<joaopinto> a busy box shell is a post kernel load minimal shell
<Roey> I can see straight away that the UUID in /boot/grub/grub.cfg is wrong
<Roey> and this was auto-generated by the installer.
<Roey> er wait now I am unsure.
<konam> joaopinto it has been reported by other people already
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m26244f16
<joaopinto> konam, right, I remember seing people here reporting...
<Roey> joaopinto: so anyway,
<Roey> we know that the kernel cannot find my /
<Roey> er
<Roey> where do I put in the correct UUID?
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m26244f16  shows the entry in grub.cfg
<Plugh> Roey, I said to type the command --> ls /dev/mapper
<Roey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/mapper
<Roey> control
<Roey> Plugh: that above
<Plugh> oh, then it seems that your system isn't recognizing the raid configuration
<Roey> aye.
<Roey> Plugh, joaopinto:  so it's not reading the raid config?
<Plugh> ah ha!! i got it!!
<Plugh> Roey, one of the things is your device.map file.
<Roey> Plugh, joaopinto:   this info (blkid table and grub.cfg) should make it clearer:  http://pastebin.com/m2863b6e1
<Roey> Plugh: that's in /boot/grub
<Flynsarmy> In synaptic package manager in karmic all the items in 'package' menu are greyed out. how am i supposed to mark packages by task to install LAMP/samba etc like i did in every previous version?
<benjamin_> okay, so I did an "update-notifier-kde -d" in order to upgrade to the 9.10 RC. All I get though is a little popup that says "No new upgrade available". Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<Plugh> Roey, I'm coming from Fedora 8 which I had working with raid. On my machine the device.map file has isw_bfegefhaa_Vol0 for hd0 and I have no second hd entry
<joaopinto> Roey, sorry, raid and grub2 are not my areas :P
<Roey> Ihave updated the entry to include devices.map:  http://pastebin.com/m5e8ba990
<Roey> Plugh: ok
<Roey> joaopinto: ok
<Plugh> Roey, that string of characters is what I see when I do the ls of /dev/mapper
<Roey> Plugh: I just see 'control'
<Roey> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/mapper/
<Roey> total 0
<Roey> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 60 2009-10-27 22:54 control
<Plugh> One thing that got me is that partitions for my raid devices used to be isw_bfegefhaa_Vol0pn, where n was the partition number. With Karmic, it is now ..._Vol0n (ie. no more p).
<Roey> ok
<Plugh> I just had to update that in the root= part of my grub.conf fiel.
<Roey> but at least you see yours
<Roey> oh?
<Roey> so if you see http://pastebin.com/m5e8ba990
<dmatt> benjamin_: i found alternative: do-release-upgrade -d
<Roey> that has blkid table, devices.map and grub.cfg.  Does it agree in your eyes?
<konam> joaopinto do you know why they included the new version of grub on this release? at first i thought it was because it looked prettier but it still looks awful (that shock i had it when i first tried karmic in the beta stages)...
<Roey> i.e. are my UUIDs set correctly in grub.cfg, given the UUID table in the output of 'blkid'?
<Plugh> Roey, I don't use the UUID strings. I prefer to use the /dev/mapper/isw_... references.
<benjamin_> dmatt: "No new release found"
<joaopinto> konam, the older version is no longer maintaned, and the new version supports new things like, booting from isos, NFS, encrypted boot, etc
<Roey> Plugh: I see /dev/md* with this livecd but not /dev/mapper.
<dmatt> benjamin_: try to change to other repo, maybe yours do not mirror karmic yet
<joaopinto> benjamin_, did you use -d ?
<benjamin_> dmatt: what do i need to add? and yes, i did the -d
<konam> joaopinto oh, it was a no brainer then hehe
<Plugh> Roey: Hm... lets try something... boot your system and when you get dropped to a shell, type 'modprobe dm-raid4', then do 'ls /dev/mapper' and see if you get something other than control
<Roey> ok
<Roey> if I do?
<dmatt> benjamin_: in kpackagekit, go to settings, and change server in download from
<Roey> and if I don't
<Roey> ?
<Plugh> Roey, then I won't know what value you will need to use in the device.map file and on the kernel line in grub.conf
<Roey> er
<Roey> I mean
<benjamin_> dmatt: okay, i'll install kpackagekit and give that a shot
<Roey> Plugh: *lol* I didn't mean it like that, I meant that in case I do not see any such file(s), should I do something?
<dmatt> benjamin_: it should be installed by default
<Roey> Plugh: lemme reboot ;) I'll see you in a few.
<Roey> btw, thanks
<benjamin_> dmatt: it's not, so i'm installing it now
<dmatt> benjamin_: could be changed in any tool you use for package management
<darrend> where are acpi button events logged?
<ac13> is evince broken for anyone else? I haven't been able to open pdfs for a couple of days...
<benjamin_> dmatt: what do i change in kpackagekit...?
<dmatt> benjamin_: in kpackagekit, go to settings, and change server in download from
<ac13> actually I can't even start up evince
<benjamin_> there's no "download from" button or field
<dmatt> benjamin_: sorry, you must hit edit software sources button first
<oorah> i still had the screen flickering problem today, a while after reporting the but. guess i'll just try the final release live boot and see if its fixed, if not i'll just stick with jaunty for a while
<benjamin_> dmatt: all I have is "Main Server" or "United States". It's set to United States right now
<oorah> anyone else have the screen brightness flickering problem?
<dmatt> benjamin_: that should be allright...
<oorah> brb gotta restart
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-28
<the_dark_warrio> Is someone experiencing a bug with fullscreen blender and compiz? Gnome panels are still on top of blender
<the_dark_warrio> changing to metacity fixes the bug
<dmatt> benjamin_: i try it on my jaunty
<Plugh> I'm over at a different computer in case Roey comes back soon and I don't answer him right away.
<Plugh> Roey, how did it go?
<Roey> Plugh: wellll so I booted it,
<Roey> it dropped me to busybox
<Roey> I did modproibe md-raid4
<Roey> ls /dev/mapper
<dmatt> benjamin_: it works for me, try again these two commands
<Roey> Plugh: only saw 'control'..  so I did find /lib/modules -inam "*dm*" and found no such driver anyway
<dmatt> benjamin_: sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Roey> Plugh: and the builting modprobe of ash doesn't tell you anything if it can't find the module.
<Roey> Plugh: so basically I jsut saw 'control' in that directory.
<benjamin_> dmatt: it's already at its newest version
<Roey> Plugh: and modprobe -l showed no dm driver loaded
<dmatt> benjamin_sudo update-manager -d
<dmatt> :
<benjamin_> dmatt: yes! an upgrade button
<dmatt> benjamin_: congratz
<dmatt> read release notes before upgrade
<mzz> heh
<mzz> if all you want is an upgrade button I'm sure we can throw you a script that displays one
<Plugh> Roey, ok. I think it comes down to the system not realizing you have drives in raid configuration
<tag> I have a Lenovo T400 and a dock, I had some trouble with the ATI card so I disabled it at the bios and am now using the integrated Intel Mobile 4 Series....for some reason, I can't seem to get the dock's DVI port to register a monitor, though
<Roey> Plugh: yessss
<Roey> Plugh: (sorry just want to tear my hair out at this point ;)
<tag> xrandr lists a "DP1" which, I'm not sure whether that's a DVI or not
<tag> and shows no monitor connected, although one is
<xrandr> i do not :)
<tag> The VGA port on the dock works fine, though.
<Roey> Plugh: oih.....
<Roey> can I pm you for a sec?
<Plugh> Roey, no need to do that. Its a bit of a pain but fixable.
<Plugh> sure.
<Roey> it'd make it a little easier to converse without all these messages flying between ours
<Plugh> Btw, it took me about a half dozen boots to figure out the name change for my raid drives
<Plugh> sure
<Roey> wow :)
<tag> blasted
<knarfix> hi, does songbird work on karmic?
<scott_ino2> anyone here have experience with a logitech 9000 webcam?
<scott_ino2> it's horribly out of focus
<scott_ino2> anyone her have experience with a logitech 9000 webcam
<rafferty> hi all... Thinkpad audio issue - headphones work but speakers do not. Same issue with Jaunty and most other distros, but works in Win 7. Any help??
<dmatt> scott_ino2: try to turn it to focus
<scott_ino2> dmatt, k let me check
<StevenX> how do i upgrade to karmic koala
<StevenX> dont' care if it's not final version
<Flynsarmy> Sound doesn't appear to be configured correctly in karmic RC...when pidgin makes its message received sound the first part of it gets squished so it plays alot faster...sounds really weird. common issue?
<scott_ino2> dmatt, nope doesn't turn at all
<dmatt> scott_ino2: manual?
<SchneeSchwarz> StevenX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<rafferty> StevenX, go to Applications > Software > Upgrade on top right.
<StevenX> ty SchneeSchwarz
<scott_ino2> dmatt, no manual focus is what im getting at.. if you're referring to the manual id on't thnk that's gonna help
<scott_ino2> dmatt, ive found a ubuntu thread about fixing it i think... but it's written for jaunty so i don't know if it'll work
<Flynsarmy> Anyone having sound issues on karmic?
<dmatt> scott_ino2: i think it is mechanical thing... but I might be wrong of course
<scott_ino2> using libwebcam from the quickcam team you can adjust the focus
<scott_ino2> but if i have to run that everytime just to use it im not gonna be too happy
<dmatt> scott_ino2: shouldn't it stay fixed if you focus it once?
<scott_ino2> ummm well im certainly hoping so haha
<scott_ino2> im gonna give it a shot
<scott_ino2> might have to force a few things though
<NerveClasp> Hello! I have a problem with add/remove, Ubuntu Soft Center applets! add/remove sais "ImportError: No module named gconf" and USC sais "ImportError: No module named pygtk" what can be done?
<NerveClasp> also gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/computer-janitor-gtk.desktop computer-janitor-gtk sais ImportError: No module named computerjanitorapp
<NerveClasp> what is wrong?
<outside_> Hey guys
<outside_> I have a bit of a problem
<outside_> ATI Drivers don't work
<Jeruvy> !enter | outside
<Flynsarmy> Sound doesn't appear to be configured correctly in karmic RC...when pidgin makes its message received sound the first part of it gets squished so it plays alot faster...sounds really weird. common issue?
<ubottu> outside: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mzz> NerveClasp: ls -l $(which python)
<outside_> I believe I read the only solution is to downgrade X11, what are the plans to fix this?  I have no 3d acceleration.
<NerveClasp> mzz:  2.1
<fool__> is it out yet ?
<mzz> NerveClasp: what?
<fool__> #_#
<mzz> NerveClasp: do you mean you have python 2.1 installed? How did you manage that?
<NerveClasp> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-10-13 23:51 /usr/bin/python -> python2.6
<outside_> Can anyone assist me with downgrading X11 so I can get an actual graphics driver working?
<NerveClasp> mzz: what do you mean?
<mzz> NerveClasp: you're telling me a bunch of python stuff fails with mysterious ImportErrors. I asked you to run "ls -l $(which python)". What was the output of that command?
<mzz> ah
<mzz> NerveClasp: please don't say "2.1" if "2.1" does not occur anywhere in the output, it's confusing :)
<NerveClasp> mzz: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2009-10-13 23:51 /usr/bin/python -> python2.6
<mzz> NerveClasp: (especially if "2.6" does occur, and the relevant part I'm looking for is "2.something" :)
<NerveClasp> mzz: oh, sorry=)
<mzz> NerveClasp: python -c 'import sys;print "\n".join(sys.path)'|pastebinit
<khazil> for some reason I had to rebuild gst-mixer and gnome-applets/mixer
<NerveClasp> mmz: http://pastebin.com/f673135c1
 * mzz frowns
<mzz> NerveClasp: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ is suspiciously absent from that list. Let me figure out how that normally gets added
<scott_ino2> alright im getting this error i think im missing some development packages: CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
<mzz> NerveClasp: does /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python-support.pth exist (should be a symlink) and what's in it?
<mzz> scott_ino2: apt-get install build-essential might help
<scott_ino2> yeah that's what i was looking for
<scott_ino2> hopefully
<scott_ino2> mzz, yeah we're good now
<NerveClasp> mzz: It does exist but it is empty
<CService> mzz prt
<mzz> NerveClasp: wild guess: sudo update-python-modules
<dodddummy> the taskbar not taking mouse clicks properly is driving me insane
<mzz> CService: just ask in here if you have a question
<mzz> "prt" triggered a ParseError which was ignored
<NerveClasp> mzz: it's still the same((
<CService> mzz: give me a root or a shell
<mzz> NerveClasp: any interesting output from that command?
<klabezo> please help me if i update my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 is there some applications will not work or will want to be update ?
 * mzz isn't going to go outside to dig out a tree root right no
<mzz> now, even
<Roey> hello
<Roey> my stock install doesn't seem to be loading dm_raid1 on startup, and then complains about not being able to find /.
<Roey> how can I fix this?
<NerveClasp> mzz: from "sudo update-python-modules"? no.. from "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install" > "Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install", line 27, in <module>  from AppInstall.activation import main  File "/usr/share/gnome-app-install/AppInstall/activation.py", line 20, in <module>  import gconf  ImportError: No module named gconf"
<mzz> NerveClasp: just checking: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python-support.pth is a symlink to ../../pymodules/python2.6/.path which exists but is empty?
<mzz> NerveClasp: afaict update-python-modules should've written that file, but you might need to force things a bit if it got confused
<mzz> NerveClasp: can you pastebin "sudo update-python-modules -v"?
<NerveClasp> mzz: done
<NerveClasp> mzz: still the same((
<mzz> NerveClasp: define "done"
<mzz> there should've been output now
<NerveClasp> mzz: about /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python-support.pth > I doubleclick on that link, and an empty document appeares in gedit
<ebb> is there a count down somewhere ?
<NerveClasp> mzz: done with sudo update-python-modules -v
<mzz> NerveClasp: so I'm assuming that didn't fix it, but I'm also assuming there's output
<mzz> that output interests me :)
<NerveClasp> mzz: no output.. just a new blinking cursor
 * mzz frowns
 * Roey lifts mzz's frown into a smile
<Roey> what's up?
<matt_> screen resolution is 800x600 maximum.  do i need a video driver?
<mzz> NerveClasp: ok, sudo update-python-modules -pv
<ubuntuLover> why aren't there are there any Linux viruses?
<mzz> matt_: either that or a bigger screen, probably :P
<mzz> ubuntuLover: because nobody likes linux enough to write a virus for it
<ubuntuLover> I hope you're being sarcastic, have you read my name? :-p
<MightyTweek> !virus | ubuntuLover
<ubottu> ubuntuLover: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<NerveClasp> mzz: hooooray!!! thank you! It worked))
<outside_> Great news everybody
<outside_> the newest driver from AMD fixes the issue
<outside_> I am downloading it as we speak
<outside_> You should expect to get lots of complaints about it next week...so..if you see it..tell em to upgrade to the -10 driver for AMD
<Veinor> whoever runs ubottu needs to change A/V to AV
<Veinor> because A/V is audiovisual, not antivirus :P
<Veinor> er, audio/video. you get my point.
<matt_> where can i find drivers for my laptop?
<outside_> matt_: Driver for ATI?
<ubuntuLover> I asked because I can't sleep with a stupid cough and was wondering if there's some sort of analogy what Linux does to prevent viruses that I aren't doing
<mzz> matt_: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and possibly also lspci|grep -i vga?
<matt_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<outside_> I like how you guys have bots to say common messages to people =)
<matt_> !paste
<ubuntuLover> yep, I'm not doing anything that Linux does to prevent viruses... all my cell are apparently writable and with unlimited priveleges... where's the system admin when you need one?
<MightyTweek> ubuntuLover: Maybe you're not washing your hands often enough. That's kinda like running applications as root... sort of...
<ubuntuLover> MightyTweek, that's a fair point. But I thought that having a healthy organic vegetarian diet and vitamin supplements would make up for that.
<matt_> screw you ubuntu clipboard!
<matt_> sorry
<ubuntuLover> that's like installing the best anti-virus out there
<Roey> hi again
<matt_> mzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/303216/
<MightyTweek> ubuntuLover: I would say that is true... but remember, even the best anti-virus can only defend against things it knows about, and for the human immune system, that's by being exposed to them (or being vaccinated). The human immune system does not yet have the capability to download updates from a centralized server :)
<Roey> can anyone help me understand why GRUB dumps me to a busybox hll?  http://pastebin.com/m1fba2c0e  <-- contains the output of 'blkid' and the contents of grub.cfg
<Roey> PLEASE I've been sitting here for two days on this.
<ubuntuLover> MightyTweek: Ah I like the "yet" :)
<mzz> matt_: ah, virtualbox. I missed that in the problem description.
<matt_> mzz, sorry i didnt say
<mzz> matt_: iirc "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils" followed by a reboot will help
<ubuntuLover> MightyTweek: Yes, but at least were equipped with an immune sistem that reacts to emotions, so I hope the gigle at your message killed at least a few thousands of these buggers!
<matt_> sweet, thanks bro
<mzz> (or manually modprobing the modules, the reboot is for lazy people :)
<Scunizi> If I install 9.10 64 bit with it's own home and then change the /home to my older seperate 8.10 install then do a update, upgrade dist-upgrade will all the packages be brought up to the level of 64bit 9.10?
<matt_> mzz, that would be me!
<CShadowRun> Has anyone noticed that nautilus shows you a Floppy Drive option, when you don't physically have a Floppy drive in the machine?
<scott_ino2> CShadowRun, i don't have this shown
<MightyTweek> ubuntuLover: I hear the feature is coming in the next release ;)
<CShadowRun> o.O
<stpere> CShadowRun: probably some BIOS gone rogue
<CShadowRun> guess so
<ubuntuLover> I liked the Linux virus link... very informative and ends in a tone somewhat challenging and encouraging! Hmmm...
<ubuntuLover> thanks ubottu
<mzz> ubuntuLover: imho it's not as much more secure as it is a bit more diverse and with a small enough userbase that it hasn't been thoroughly attacked yet
<mzz> the "cannot write to system binaries" one is partially moot for an effectively single-user machine, for example: a slightly more clever virus could dump lots of fun infected stuff in ~/bin and add that to your $PATH if it's not there yet. For bonus points it can hack up your gnome/kde menu to run those binaries.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, yes that was my first thought and also as teh article mentions that it's difficult to hide a virus in an Open Source environment :)
<Plugh> Hm... I'm running 9.10 on a desktop and on a laptop. On my desktop the default gdm login screen shows my user name as an option that can be selected but I don't see a list of any users on the gdm login screen on the laptop.
<mzz> ubuntuLover: if you go and run arbitrary downloaded stuff you're really not as much more secure as some people seem to believe.
<ubuntuLover> mzz, maybe my cells are being way too secretive and no sharing enough... and since the cells reflect the behaviour of the organism... omg... I'm too selfish! that is the problem!
<ubuntuLover> mzz, yeah I agree
<ubuntuLover> mzz, I knew I should have donated to that charity :(
<ubuntuLover> anyway...
<ubuntuLover> the final version is comming out tomorrow, how excited ar eyou guys on a scale from 0-10 ?
<richardcavell_> ubuntuLover: I'd say 9
<richardcavell_> especially because it has better support for hardware
<ubuntuLover> yeah and the new packages manager sounds like a beauty!
<ubuntuLover> Does anyone here use Ubuntu One yet?
<Scunizi> is there a grub cleanup utility in 9.10? looking to do a 9.10 install alongside my 8.10 & windows.. after testing I'll delete the 8.10 partitions and redo the reference for /home from the 9.10 install to the one left from the 8.10 install.. so I'd like to remove the grub references.. (I know I can do it manually)
<xrandr> ubuntuLover: 9.10 out of 10
<xrandr> and it goes out as stable tomorrow?
<mzz> Scunizi: update-grub should do the trick
<Scunizi> ubuntuLover: I've tried but there has been server problems
<ubuntuLover> xrandr: ah! I see what you did there :-p
<xrandr> :)
<Scunizi> mzz: thanks.. also wondering if after redoing the reference location for /home.. if I do a update, upgrade, dist-upgrade will the packages be upgraded?
<mzz> Scunizi: I don't understand what /home and apt-get have to do with each other
<ubuntuLover> Scunizi:Oh Ok. I asked because I can't think of one practical thing I'd use it for. And also I'm concerned about privacy when personal files are stored on some random webserver.
<khazil> you can just use the same partition for /home
<mzz> Scunizi: /home just has your settings and documents, apt-get shouldn't touchit.
<Scunizi> mzz: well.. if I install 9.10 64 bit with it's own /home and then change the fstab reference for /home to the location of my "deleted" 8.10 /home partiton (still containing my 32 programs)  will it upgrade the programs?
 * xrandr wonders how well ubuntu-server runs NIS
<mzz> Scunizi: you should be able to reuse your 8.10 /home, although I wouldn't boot into 8.10 using a /home 9.10 has touched (upgrading should work, downgrading may confuse some apps)
<Roey> hey do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<mzz> Scunizi: I don't follow. What are your programs doing on your /home?
<Scunizi> mzz: ok.. some of the .<package.conf> files may bork things..
<MurielGodoi> Hi guys... I set a proxy on Network Proxy at work, but when I arrived at home I remove the proxy but the system keep searching tor the proxy
<MurielGodoi> Is there a bug?
<mzz> MurielGodoi: you might have to log out and back in
<Scunizi> mzz: gotcha.. programs live elsewhere but the configs for a user some live in /home .. right?
<MurielGodoi> mzz:  I already restart my notebook twice
<mzz> Scunizi: yep (with exceptions for things you installed outside of package manager control, of course)
<mzz> MurielGodoi: not sure what happened then
<Scunizi> mzz: so going from 8.10 32bit to 9.10 64 bit might present some problems with those files..
<mzz> MurielGodoi: (but I don't use any proxies other than an apt-specific one, so I wouldn't have noticed any bugs)
<mzz> Scunizi: it mostly shouldn't
<MurielGodoi> mzz: The wierd thing is that when I set a new proxy and set apply to entire system, I'm not requested to type su passwords
<mzz> MurielGodoi: the rules for when policykit and friends need my password are a complete mystery tome
<Scunizi> mzz: ok.. just wondering.. my previous upgrades using the upgrade tool in synaptic have ended with a system that is not the same as a fresh install.. lots of niggley little issues that aren't show stoppers but seem to get fixed with a fresh install..
<CShadowRun> Hmm, This laptop (Acer aspire one) Has a Home Key, which is "Mod4" according to keyboard shortcuts. Problem is i can't bind it on it's own, i can only bind it with another key (Mod4+L, for example)
<CShadowRun> How do i just bind Mod4 in the keyboard shortcuts dialog?
<khazil> ubuntuone-client-applet is running but there... is no applet
<MurielGodoi> mzz: lol... thanks
<Scunizi> khazil: try logging into www.one.ubuntu.com and transfering one file directly.. see if the servers will allow you.. there were issues yesterday
<khazil> hmm... I just noticed a link in Places
<mzz> CShadowRun: you'd have to convince it it's not a modifier first (should be an xkb way to do that)
<CShadowRun> sounds fun
<mzz> wonder why it's getting the layout wrong though, it's not like aspire one is that rare
<CShadowRun> mzz i just read a bug report saying it was to fix other generic keyboards
<ubuntuLover> well, the cough has settled so I'm heading to bed... any XKCD fans? http://xkcd.com/528/
<CShadowRun> can't seem to find a solution for it though, which kinda sucks :(
<CShadowRun> not having home key go to unr menu ftl
<m0r0n> If I upgrade to the RC
<m0r0n> and the RC isn't what is released, will ubuntu just update it for me?
<khazil> duh, I know what I was doing wrong. I killed the Notification Area!
<tiger2wander> I have add a desktop account then I removed it but it is not remove from login form :(
<tiger2wander> How can I remove it from login form?
<tiger2wander> anybody have an idea?
<darrend> m0r0n: yes
<CShadowRun> tiger2wander, how did you remove it?
<m0r0n> darrend: Will my programs stay the same, or will it all be gone and I have to start from scratch
<ebb> does anyone know how many hours till the new release is officail ?
<GiantTalkingCow> No idea... isn't it due out in two more days, or have I gotten the date wrong?
 * arand *sighs*
<hanasaki> why is empathy replacing  pidgin? what's the history?
<arand> ebb: Release date is 29th, so expect it out by the 30th, there's never a defined hour for the release, and it's normally late on the day of the date...
<ebb> arand: thanks :)
<arand> hanasaki: better back-end, more potential...
<GiantTalkingCow> Long story short: the Pidgin devs don't want to add certain features that most users feel would be useful, like a resizable text entry space. Yes, I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's one thing that sparked the fork.
<tiger2wander> CShadowRun:: I add and remove it using "user and group manager" tool in system menu
<CShadowRun> weird
<hanasaki> arand:  I cannot get empathy to work past my http firewall.. can it?
<cxo> I did an upgrade from 9.04 and I've lost most of my icons. The ones that sit besides text on buttons and menus
<CShadowRun> cxo they get disabled by default now to make the menus faster
<CShadowRun> you can re-enable them in system > preferences > appearance someplace, i think
<CShadowRun> yea, in the interface tab, top tickbox.
<cxo> ah back to normal
<arand> hanasaki: does pidgin? which protocol?
<CShadowRun> :)
<cxo> that was weird, dont disable them , it looks like a fault
<hanasaki> arand:  yes.   for irc, gtalk and yahoo and aol and msn all over http
<arand> cxo: design desicion :(
<CShadowRun> cxo agree'd. It'd be better if they removed the space for the icons to appear when they was switched off (That way it'd look less like a bug, and save space too!)
<cxo> indent the text properly if you remove the picture, cos now it looks like there was meant to be something there, but now its missing
<CShadowRun> indeed
<cxo> oh yeah, we said the same thing
<CShadowRun> hehe
<cxo> i bet that would be a simple patch to gtk even
<arand> indeed, maybe it could be done, but as it is now it just looks unprofessional, a shame when the new theme is pretty nice otherwise...
<cxo> so is gnome -2.28 much slower than, to stop loading silly things like icons?
<CShadowRun> gnome devs just like to do random stupid things from time to time ;)
<cxo> ^than whatever came with 9.04
<arand> no icons was simply an upstream decision..
<cxo> oh
<cxo> so why cant  the ubuntu desktop team re-enable it when they build the debs
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/407621
<cxo> isnt thats what a "distro" is for, to sanitise and present oss to the end user
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons, system menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<arand> ubuntu choose to follow suit
<cxo> maybe they are just trying to make 2.28 look bad so people like 3.0 even more
<CShadowRun> haha
<CShadowRun> oooor...maybe this guy is a gnome dev, http://www.bash.org/?4753
<arand> hmm, eye of the beholder, I guess...
<cxo> "People never like change for sure, but one of our goals for 3.0 a cleaner and
<cxo> more well balanced interface. This is one of the steps, and I hope it will turn
<cxo> out as the better choice in the en"
<CShadowRun> haha, i'm not saying they shouldn't remove the icons (Hey, that's a design decision, fair enough if i don't get what i want)
<CShadowRun> But the fact that they don't indent the text properly makes it just plain wrong and horrible
<bjsnider> menus and submenus have been removed for gnome 3
<CShadowRun> (Also, since when did gnome become lightweight?)
<bjsnider> so it doesn't matter
<cxo> 3.0 is going to be cleaner and more balanced? cleaner than what? Gnome has always been as colourful as bleach
<CShadowRun> hehe
<cxo> it doesnt need to get cleaner
<bjsnider> there won't be any menus to look at
<cxo> god, Linus' gnome stereotype is coming true
<CShadowRun> what did he say? :P
<bjsnider> linus uses gnome
<cxo> https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html
<CShadowRun> hehe
<CShadowRun> my retort to linus would be "sure, call me when KDE gets any multi screen support"
<arand> Hmm, yea, but I think he switched over in the four-phail cycle..
<cxo> The sad thing is, its true, Its the same damn argument Windows fanbois use when fighting Macs
<CShadowRun> (It has twinview, and has recently obtained xinerama support *clap*)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<CShadowRun> functionality vs feature overload
<bjsnider> linus uses gnome, as kde4 didn't work
<CShadowRun> yea, KDE4 didn't work for me either
<bjsnider> linus is now relatively happy with gnome
<CShadowRun> i'm _ok_ with gnome, theres this one bug that's been about for 7 years
<cxo> I hate kde4 for killing amarok
<CShadowRun> one day...they will fix it
<CShadowRun> on that day, i will have a party
<cxo> Amarok1x was the best
<jacob> what Linus uses should not influence a decision on a desktop environment choice. the end.
<bjsnider> jacob, i'm going to tell him you said that. he'll send someone over to talk to you
<cxo> Its not. I said his description of gnome is coming true
<jacob> bjsnider: go right ahead
<arand> gnome bothers me, but I've probed KDE now and then... Not to my liking...
<bjsnider> gnome bothers you?
<snaga> xfce :)
<MacOS_User> hello everyon e
<MacOS_User> everyone even
<jacob> hey
<cxo> hell, i'd use blackbox if it didn't mean I'd have gtk libs on my system anyway
<MacOS_User> Excuse me man, but I am considering to use Ubuntu the 09.10 Karma release, and I am curious, this fellow Unbutto in the other channel seemed to think it was highly unstable, can someone tell me the real deal on it, man.
<arand> hmm, yea, but I don't know if I'd be happier with openbox or the like...
<arand> Although, I'm actually pretty hopeful of gnome-shell...
<jacob> MacOS_User: It will be released in about two days; wait until then and give it a shot :)
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, Yea, no point in going through all the trouble with the beta, might aswell wait for release
<CShadowRun> that said, it's certainly not unstable anymore, I'm running it on pretty much every machine in the house atm
<CShadowRun> UNR 9.10 is kickass...the new UI looks sick :D
<MacOS_User> well is the beta that bad, and how can something 2 days from release be that bad? Or do you expect the release to be bad too?
<jacob> (with the exception of the upstart fun last month, the entire karmic cycle was pretty stable for me :D)
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, it's not that bad, we just can't say to you it will work, because it's still beta.
<jacob> RC, actually.
<CShadowRun> the release will be good :)
<CShadowRun> oh, we are at RC now nice
<jacob> as of last week ;)
<CShadowRun> hehe
<MacOS_User> ok, but if you are warning me not to use it 2 days b4 release, its not going to improve much in 2 days...
<MacOS_User> I appreciate the honesty, I will stay with CentOS then for now.
<RedLAnce> My system is rather sluggish after upgrading to 9.10...and known issues?
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, your obviously not getting it
<MacOS_User> ok, I am listening
<CShadowRun> When did anyone warn you not to use it?
<SikEnCide> how do i get shockwave to update on karmic ?
<arand> MacOS_User: unstable in what way?
<jacob> MacOS_User: we're saying that while it could work perfectly, there is no guarantee since it's not officially available yet. :)
<cxo> MacOS_User, you can get a nice clean install disc if you wait an extra couple of days, nothing else really
<SikEnCide> i tried playen some cheesey game online and it says i need a newer version of shockwave.. cant find it on adobe's site for linux
<cxo> the images have likely been already made
<jacob> SikEnCide: there is no shockwave for Linux. do you mean Flash?
<CShadowRun> SikEnCide, there is no shockwave for linux :(
<khazil> shockwave is dead
<SikEnCide> it says shockwave
 * cxo is a shockwave
<khazil> it very well could be, because it's cheap and some peopel still use it
<CShadowRun> i'll shock ur wave
<SikEnCide> i have flash and its up to date
<om26er> MacOS_User: install this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091027/karmic-desktop-i386.iso and again update tomorrow you will be using karmic koala stable
<jacob> SikEnCide: then I'm afraid you're stuck.. shockwave is dead (isn't it?)
<MacOS_User> what your saying doesnt make any sense, how can something be beta 2 days from release? I mean, 2 days before release it'd be RC quality no?
<SikEnCide> oh well it doesnt matter
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, it is RC quality, i was just behind the times
 * CShadowRun missed that news flash :P
<devin> is 9.10 safe to upgrade to or is it better to download an iso and start from scratch?
<CShadowRun> devin, i upgraded to it like 2 weeks ago, all went well
<arand> MacOS_User: What kind of "unstable" are you referring to?
<om26er> devin: i prefer clean install
<CShadowRun> apart from a few minor bugs (all of which have been fixed now)
<RedLAnce> devin, I upgraded and now my system is sluggish
<MacOS_User> I am confused, I am used to working in a Full Lifecycle Development software engineering environment, beta means one thing, GA means another, RC something else, alpha something else....I am nervous about using it because it is not RC 2 days b4 release, but beta.
<devin> ugh me no likey sluggishness
<jacob> devin: I'd think so, but officially, upgrade at your own risk until release ;)
<khazil> it's actually possible to wrap up a shockwave player in Wine and use nspluginwrapper
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, IT IS RC
<CShadowRun> jeez, this really doesn't sink in lol
<om26er> RedLAnce: its fine here'
<jacob> it's been RC as of the 22nd
<cxo> This is the Bazaar, You are looking for the Cathedral
<MacOS_User> So it's just that the website was not updated or something? and it still says beta you mean?
<MacOS_User> haha
<MacOS_User> I read that book
<jacob> khazil: it's possible, haven't heard of anyone doing so though.
<packet-sent> I have an elonex web book which ran fine under jaunty, the only issue was I had to define panel size in xorg, also I had no 3d acceleration due the fact that the chipset is via and required openchrome drivers......... after an upgrade to karmic the display is not working at all, it only runs if I edit xorg and change driver to vesa....safe graphic mode gives me a blank screen also
<MacOS_User> but Bazaar or Cathedral terminology is the same
<jacob> MacOS_User: that's a good point.. website is not up-to-date.
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<CShadowRun> see, rc :)
<om26er> MacOS_User: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091027/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<jacob> or "beta" is a more markety term vs "RC"
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, that said, you'd be better off with om26er's link since it's the daily
<MacOS_User> ok, I am going to check those sites. If it is RC, so be it I believe you
<CShadowRun> hehe :)
<CShadowRun> Yup it's RC, and most people are having no trouble now
<Roey> Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?
<MacOS_User> I am just saying the website said beta, and it made me nervous to recommend it to someone
<CShadowRun> and i'm loving karmic, it's a very very nice upgrade :D
<arand> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<MacOS_User> has anyone tested karma under VirtualBox?
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, if in doubt, just install 9.04 and then upgrade in 2 days, upgrading is easy
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule there it is
<om26er> MacOS_User: tthey don't have time to update that. but the link they provide is for RC
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, i'm running Karmic right now on 2 pc's and a netbook
<MacOS_User> ok, thats all someone had to say.
<arand> MacOS_User: I've run it for a long while.
<CShadowRun> and the netbook is soooooooo swet :P
<CShadowRun> sweet*
<MacOS_User> I believe you
<CShadowRun> :D
<MacOS_User> I am just saying, people READ the website, if it is out of date, dont get mad cause people believe what it says.
<thiebaude> CShadowRun, and i did a fresh install a few hours ago
<CShadowRun> hehe
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, yea, i didn't realize that was what was going on, sorry
<MacOS_User> its ok
<jacob> MacOS_User: click on that banner though, and you get this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<CShadowRun> :)
<thiebaude> just dl the daily cd
<jacob> which mentions the release candidate
<arand> Ubuntu is only in "RC" status for 7 days, so I can see why they still call it "beta" (Which is a rather general term... Just look at all the google "betas"...)
<MacOS_User> you guys don't get it, I didnt click on any banner, despite what "I might get" because I'd have zero interest in Beta software. so once I saw that, I was like ok, its still beta. forget it for now.
<cxo> Dude! Linux is a perpetual BETA
<om26er> MacOS_User: the site also says release in one day
<MacOS_User> yes, and people have contractual reasons for doing things that do not always make sense.
<cxo> Yeah
<MacOS_User> ok, I give up. you people are nuts, you say its beta and your bad cause people believe your site.
<MacOS_User> jeez
<MacOS_User> bad=mad
<thiebaude> MacOS_User, if you use the daily cd then its a rc
<om26er> MacOS_User: defination of beta :preliminary or testing stage of a software or hardware product;
<MacOS_User> why would you want to beat someone up for taking your website at face value? I guess I am supposed to know that in the Linux world Beta means GA, and perhaps Microsoft really means beta when they say GA, whatever
<MacOS_User> forget it, I am back to MacOS. when they release it - it just works.
<eboyjr> Hello. Is the Ubuntu keyserver down or something?
<MacOS_User> none of this nonsense.
<MacOS_User> good day
<MacOS_User> thanks
<thiebaude> !atitude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<cxo> haha
<thiebaude> lol
<om26er> chump
<CShadowRun> hehe, Mac's are funny
<cxo> so funny
<thiebaude> too expensive anyway
<CShadowRun> thiebaude, but that's part of why they are funny
<thiebaude> agree
<arand> I think actually ubuntu's use of beta - RC makes far more sense, RC is something that may actually be the final release, not just another long phase in developments...
<cxo> They're continuously in some sort of adolescence with pubescent facial hair and skater shoes
<MacOS_User> some people are willing to pay when faced with this sort of attitude and disceptiveness and condescension.
<MacOS_User> I was asking a real question
<cxo> Whats the question again?
<om26er> MacOS_User: and those people are called MacOS_User
<MacOS_User> you all treated me like I was lame cause I asked a serious and reasonable question
<cxo> dude, you are not lame
<om26er> MacOS_User: a question that don't even matter
<MacOS_User> it does someone who might use the OS FOR EVERYDAY USAGE.
<thiebaude> MacOS_User, what is your question?
<CShadowRun> MacOS_User, hey, i apologized for the confusion :)
<MacOS_User> I asked how it was possible that Karma could still be in a beta state if it was 2 days from release? I was trying find out if the release date was going to be moved, as it appeared not to be RC
<CShadowRun> You now what the state of development is, that said if you want to be part of any pre-release software, you should expect complications
<MacOS_User> yes CShadowRun you did, I am referring to the other people here that went attitudal on me
<thiebaude> it is already RC
<CShadowRun> If it was Mac, theres no way you'd get hand of a pre-release :)
<thiebaude> thursday will be final
<MacOS_User> I agree
<CShadowRun> calm down, wait a couple days, grab the release, your all set
<CShadowRun> :)
 * CShadowRun wanders off to sleep
<MacOS_User> Yes, I understand now --- I didnt understand at first how something goes to GA from Beta and no RC, now I realize the site is mistating the status.
<m0r0n> How do I upgrade to the RC without reformatting?
<MacOS_User> good day yall
<cxo> m0r0n, update-manager -d
<thiebaude> that was hard,lol
<cxo> I think using OSX makes people agitated
<cxo> It must be the super proprietary "ecosystem"
<eboyjr> I use OSX at my school for some things it is pretty frustrating sometimes
<m0r0n> cxo: I'm on 32bit, I want 64, how do I do that so I upgrade to 64
<thiebaude> cxo, yea, paying for those updates
<arand> I think people get agitated over OSX users...
<bjsnider> m0r0n, you must clean install the amd64 spin
<m0r0n> bjsnider: Bah. Alright thanks
<arand> m0r0n: that will require a reinstall unfortunately
<cxo> m0r0n, thats complicated, you are better of re-installing
<RedLAnce> I got an iMac with System 9 on it to show my kids how bad it is. :)
<bjsnider> you guys stop calling him a moron
<cxo> My first experience with computers was with Finder (Apple) on an LC2
<khazil> the apple interface guidelines is probably all i don't really like about OSX. some people are religiously opposed to Qt/Gtk/Tk
<thiebaude> which irc channel has the release party?
<cxo> I think GTK's philosophy is pretty similar to that of OSX
<arand> Hmm, I guess there are ways to transfer arch, but I think the complication would be far far greater than a reinstall
<arand> Well, at least ubuntu's
<cxo> yeah, you would need to cross compile glibc and friends, then cross compile the kernel
<cxo> lets not forget building the cross compiler too
<eboyjr> Or download apt packages that are already built amd64?
<cxo> i dont think dpkg would let you clobber the system, but i guess a deb pro could do it
<cxo> but at one point or the other you are going to kill libc,
<cxo> heh would make a good final exam for a linux class :)
<eboyjr> Like you would maybe first download and boot from a 64-bit kernel? You can still run 32bit stuff with the 64bit kernel right?
<cxo> but you need some sort of basic 32bit userspace
<eboyjr> lol
<cxo> ^64bit
<arand> SABFDL even states that ubuntu is heading for OSX's type of "aestethics"...
<arand> something wich I find worrying... But then again, I find a lot of sabdfl's stuff worrying..
 * eboyjr googles SABFDL
<arand> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<eboyjr> Aha funny...
<om26er> wubi dont work on windows 7 y
<arand> I think you can use compability mode and get it working
<Cyrano_De> Is there a netbook hardware list for 9.10 similar to the one for 9.04?
<om26er> Cyrano_De: which netbook are you using
<arand> But it's indeed a big timing fail for karmic wubi not to work with w7...
<Cyrano_De> om26er: I am not right now.  I am waiting to buy what works best.
<Cyrano_De> om26er: That is the way I buy my laptops
<om26er> Cyrano_De: that's great
<habanany> help, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<habanany> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<habanany> which one to select?
<Cyrano_De> om26er: That is one of the main reasons I have stuck with Dell.  I can customize the laptop right down to the WiFi chip and LCD resolution.
<om26er> Cyrano_De: have you read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<arand> habanany: one is the binary packages, on is the source code, use both.
<om26er> Cyrano_De: Asus Eee PC 1005HA is bug free
<habanany> what do i need the code for? sorry I'm newby
<habanany> do i select distro or pool?
<habanany> it's so complacated to install minefield
<habanany> heeeeeeelp
<arand> habanany: I'm not sure you do need the source code, if you want you could just add the deb if you like I think...
<arand> habanany: what where?
<om26er1> Cyrano_De: go disconnected
<arand> firefox minefield?
<habanany> here arand http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/
<om26er1> how about this ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<arand> habanany: are you on karmic?
<Cyrano_De> om26er1: Yeah, that was the list for 9.04 I was talking about.  I was hoping someone might have started one for 9.10.
<arand> Also, is this really the ppa you're after? Are you after untested _security_ updates
<dtchen> err, they aren't untested
<habanany> yeah arand , karmic
<dtchen> please be careful with phrasing
<om26er1> Cyrano_De: most of the bugs listed are now fixed
<dtchen> they're staging for distro-security but hardly untested
<arand> habanany: "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa  to your system's Software Sources"
<om26er1> Cyrano_De: Asus Eee PC 1005HA is for karmix
<habanany> i know that arand but...
<habanany> one that i get to the PPA page i have two choices...
<habanany> one is dist and the other one is pool...
<habanany> which one do you recommend...?
<habanany> or do i have to download both?
<habanany> arand ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<dtchen> habanany: dist is not a choice
<habanany> please
<dtchen> habanany: the debs are always in pool/
<habanany> ok,
<habanany> thanks dtchen
<habanany> thanks arand
<habanany> thanks everybody
<habanany> one more question, am I debian?
<dtchen> sorry?
<habanany> dont laugh , I'm newbe
<arand> habanany: ubuntu uses deb(ian) packages
<habanany> ok
<ekontsevoy> why is frequency applet asking me for my password all of a sudden?
<habanany> thanks
<ekontsevoy> I don't think that's normal, is this new?
<habanany> this is geting more complacated..
<habanany> now i have a bunch of letter?
<habanany> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/
<Roey> Do I need the alternate disk to install to raid1 if I already have the partitions set up?  I'm using Karmic 9.10
<habanany> please , help
<dtchen> Roey: if you ever have doubts, use the alt
<arand> habanany: that is not the place to add the software.
<habanany> ???
<habanany> PPA led me to that page, i'm just following the links
<arand> habanany: Just add the "ppa:*" line to third part software sources and you should be good to go, no need to do anthing else.
<habanany> where do i get that PPA line bro?
<habanany> can u send me the link please?
<arand> habanany: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa is the line
<habanany> how do i add it?
<om26er1> add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<om26er1> habanany: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<habanany> through command line?
<Roey> seems like my kernel isn't loading raid drivers... grub times out and then dumps me to a busybox shell... I do ls /dev/md* and don't see anything there, so I can only assume that the raid drivers are not loaded.  Yet they are (dm_raid* is loaded according to modprobe).  Yet the kernel panics and decides it can't find / (which is on /de/vmd1)
<om26er1> habanany: yes
<om26er1> habanany: then sudo apt-get update
<habanany> hold on
<arand> habanany: open the "software sources" in system>administartion menu switch to "other-" tab and add this.
<habanany> command not found
<arand> habanany: you can do it through command line if you want
<om26er1> habanany: are you really using karmic
<habanany> okok
<habanany> i got it
<habanany> now is requestin key?
<habanany> do i use the key from the launchpad?
<om26er1> habanany: it will do everything automatically
<arand> habanany: this key is to verify the software is from the correct source, it is not necessary to use it
<habanany> ok
<habanany> thankssss
<arand> om26er1: I don't think it will add the key automatically...
<habanany> updating. wow
<habanany> thank u guys
<habanany> how long takes to lern all this guys?
<habanany> you are genius
<habanany> now what
<habanany> i dont see minefield?
<arand> habanany: if you want the key to stop it from complaining, look at "Signing key" and "what's this?" on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa to add the verification to your system.
<om26er1> arand: this does sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<habanany> i guess now i have to install
<eboyjr> The keyserver is down though I believe
<eboyjr> Right now
<eboyjr> nvm :P
<eboyjr> It was 10 mins ago
<om26er1> arand: and also in karmic if you add source to software sources it adds the key it self
<arand> habanany: Again, what version of firefox are you trying to install
<habanany> should i download mar or tar ?
<om26er1> habanany: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<habanany> complete mar or tar?
<arand> habanany: Again, what version of firefox are you trying to install?
<habanany> minefield
<habanany> minefield  arand
<arand> habanany: so that would be the daily build of 3.7?
<habanany> yeah 3.7
<arand> habanany: then you want this ppa instead :/ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<om26er1> habanany: 3.7 is alpha\
<habanany> so brother that PPA that u gave is not valid?
<arand> habanany: then to install it you go to synaptic package manager and install the package called "firefox-3.7"
<arand> habanany: you gave me the ppa I told you how to install it...
<habanany> oh yeah that's right
<habanany> i took that PPA from minefield i guess< iforgot now
<habanany> so what do i do in synaptic now?
<habanany> I know how to get to sypnatic but what then?
<arand> habanany: should you want to remove a ppa just go to software sources and remove it, along with the authentification key if you added that as well...
<habanany> was not that the right one?
<arand> habanany: have you added the new mozilla-daily ppa?
<habanany> i just added one , the one that i sent u before
<arand> habanany: The ppa you just added will supply untested security updates to current releases. It will not supply post 3.5 stuff...
<habanany> ok, then i deleted
<habanany> hold on please, step by step
<ntsasng> Hi all
<ntsasng> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<arand> habanany: This ppa will enable installing untested, possibly unstable daily builds of the recent firefox development version: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<om26er1> habanany: the daily ppa provides firefox 3.5.5, 3.6beta 3.7alpha
<ntsasng> can i install amarok-kde4
<ntsasng> ?
<habanany> how do i get to software source?
<habanany> i got it
<mzz> apt-get source whatever
<ntsasng> I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<arand> mzz: not what we're looking for, --software sources
<habanany> ok, i removed already PPA
<ntsasng> can i install amarok 2
<ntsasng> :|
<vigo> Karmic | ntsasng
<vigo> whoops
<ntsasng> vigo: yes, karmic
<vigo> !Karmic | ntsasng
<ubottu> ntsasng: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arand> habanany: now in the software sources, add the mozilla-daily ppa...
<mzz> oh, those
<habanany> arand can u get me the link
<vigo> ntsasng: How are you liking it?
<habanany> to the PPA
<habanany> I'm getting hungry
<ntsasng> vigo: because it is good music management
<arand> habanany: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa ...and the line to add is ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<vigo> ntsasng: Are your interests in Multimedia? or casual performance?
<evilaim> Ok, might be a bit late to submit a bug...
<ntsasng> vigo: not necessarily
<evilaim> Everytime I reboot my system, I login and visual effects are set to "none" and when I enable it all my compiz settings are back to defaults...
<evilaim> getting very annoying
<evilaim> 9.10 beta x64 ext4
<ntsasng> vigo: I'm Vietnamese
<ntsasng> I speak English not very well
<habanany> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<habanany> hey arand is tha  ^^^^^^^^^^
<vigo> ntsasng: Due ho, ( I think) has been 17 years,
<habanany> software source dont allowe me to add?
<arand> habanany: in the "other software" tab in software sources click add, paste zilla QA Companion (QAC) is a new tool that was created after discussions between the QA team and community about how to make it easier for anyone to get involved with the Mozilla project and help us test Firefox.
<arand> OOps sorry...
<vigo> ntsasng: You are doing very well with English.
<habanany> arand , i'm in the other software but cant copy
<ntsasng> vigo: I dont think so
<arand> habanany: in the "other software" tab in software sources click add, paste "ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa" and you're good to go..
<habanany> I paste the line but the add button remaind shadow
<habanany> I clicked add ...
<ntsasng> vigo: I speak English a little
<habanany> I paste the line..
<vigo> ntsasng: What version of Ubuntu are you on now?
<habanany> but  is not comming through
<ntsasng> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<ntsasng> vigo: I'm using ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<arand> habanany: check if there is a space at the beginning?
<habanany> no space at the begining , no space at the end
<ntsasng> vigo: are you using ubuntu 9.10 too
<ntsasng> vigo: :)
<habanany> check the line for me please http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<habanany> arand ^^^^^^^
<vigo> ntsasng: Are you liking or enjoying it, wait a moment, we are taking up channel space here, PM me.
<arand> habanany: is that what you're trying to add?
<habanany> yes
<habanany> that's what iget from the link you gave me
<arand> habanany: in the "other software" tab in software sources click add, paste "ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa".
<ntsasng> vigo: Okie
<ntsasng> vigo: where are you from?
<vigo> ntsasng: I am from US, I have traveled a bit.
<LSD|Ninja> is empathy reporting "network error" on gtalk for anyone else?
<habanany> how about the " ?
<ntsasng> where you traveled?
<arand> habanany: are you adding "ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa" (no quotes) or something else?
<habanany> ok no quotes
<habanany> now what?
<habanany> complete mar or rar ?
<arand> add it, close it, refresh when prompted, start synaptic.
<habanany> one question arand, why launchpad say to do it like this >>>>> How do I use software from a PPA?
<habanany> To start installing and using software from a Personal Package Archive, you first need to tell Ubuntu where to find the PPA and how to verify the authenticity of its software.
<habanany> Adding the PPA to Ubuntu
<habanany> Step 1: Copy the first line from the apt sources.list entries section of the PPA overview page. For example:
<habanany> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu jaunty main
<habanany> Step 2: On your Ubuntu computer, open System > Administration > Software Sources.
<habanany> Step 3: Click the Third Party Software tab.
<habanany> Screen shot of the top tabs in the Software Sources app
<habanany> Step 4: Click the Add button.
<habanany> Step 5: Paste the line you copied in step 1 and click the Add Source button.
<habanany> Step 6: Now copy the second line from the apt sources.list entries section of the PPA overview page and paste it in just as you did in steps 4 and 5.
<habanany> When prompted, reload the software sources information. Don't worry if you see a warning about unverified software sources; we're going to fix that next.
<habanany> Telling Ubuntu how to authenticate the PPA
<habanany> Now Ubuntu knows about the PPA. It also needs to know how to check the software hasn't been tampered with since Launchpad built it.
<habanany> Note: This is not an endorsement of any of the software in PPAs. You must make sure you trust the PPA owner before installing their software.
<habanany> Step 1: On the PPA's overview page you'll see the PPA's OpenPGP key id. It'll look something like this: 1024/12345678. Copy it, or make a note of, the portion after the slash, e.g: 12345678.
<habanany> Step 2: Open your terminal and enter:
<habanany> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678
<habanany> Replace 12345678 with the key id you copied in step 1.
<habanany> Step 3: Finally, tell Ubuntu to re-load the details of each software archive it knows about:
<habanany> sudo apt-get update
<habanany> You're now ready to install software from the PPA!
<habanany> Read more about Personal Package Archives in our help wiki.
<habanany> sorry brother
<habanany> was a mistake
<arand> habanany: please don't spam the channel
<habanany> sorry arand
<habanany> was by mistake
<habanany> sorry everybody
<arand> habanany: that is one way to do it, the way I showed is a new method for karmic, which should be simpler...
<habanany> ok
<habanany> thanks bro
<habanany> i'm going to synaptic
<arand> habanany: now in synaptic, install the package named firefox-3.7
<habanany> ok
<habanany> i got 3.7 dev and 3.7  bug?
<habanany> sorry, 3.7 dbg
<habanany> I have also gnome and one more
<habanany> so which one do i select?
<habanany> arand please ^^^^^^ bro
<arand> habanany: firefox-3.7
<habanany> bro there is no 3.7 alone, there is 3.7 dev  , 3.7 dbg , 3.7 gnome and so on
<habanany> i go with dev
<arand> habanany: not dev not dbg only firefox-3.7
<urthmover> I have installed another OS over my karmic installation.....expecting to boot to a grub prompt and find /boot/grub/stage1  then setup hd(blah,blah)    now I realize that karmic is using grub2   how do I resolve this?
<habanany> oh , now i saw it
<habanany>  was hiden
<habanany> how about firefox web developer?
<habanany> arand ^^^^^^
<habanany> oh no, forget it
<arand> thank you
<Jordan_U_> urthmover: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<urthmover> awesome thanks Jordan_U_
<habanany> arand download files packages only
<Jordan_U_> urthmover: np
<habanany> packages file only or not ?
<habanany> arand ^^^^^
<habanany> synaptic is asking me for shessmark
<arand> habanany: just apply, no specific options.
<habanany> i have the answer
<habanany> okok
<habanany>  thank u for your patient brother
<habanany> downloading
<arand> Now, minefield should show up in the main menu...
<habanany> yeeeeessssss
<habanany> thank u bro , kisses
<habanany> and it runs side by side with firefox
<habanany> and this is wire, it opens same tabs as tabs open in firefox
<cwillu_at_work> anyone see mvo around lately?
<habanany> are u reading me arand ?
<habanany> i lke that, i guess has the same profile
<arand> I'm off to bed now, it may have cloned the profile to a new copy for 3.7, I have no idea...
<habanany> hey brother arand, i live in new york city, do u think i go to school to study linux i get a job?
<habanany> brother arand left, anybody answer this question?
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> im trying to install karmic in msi wind u100
<Barridus> anyone know how to set hte default power profile for karmic to "on demand" instead of "performance"?
<coordinador> Barridus, i dont know, sorry
<coordinador> well im trying to install karmic in msi wind u100 and i got black screen with spinner mouse pointer
<vigo> coordinator: Did the CD/DVD checksum out ok?
<coordinador> vigo, yes
<coordinador> and look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295761  is happening to other people too
<cdm10> Lovely. First time I boot up Karmic, Palimpsest tells me my drive is failing.
<vigo> Then it is most probably a hardware issue.
<cdm10> vigo: not blaming karmic :)
<cdm10> it's just that jaunty didn't have anything to warn me about it
<cdm10> sure, I checked the SMART data every once in a while
<freevryheid> Barridus - tried the cpu frequency thingy
<cdm10> but as soon as I boot up Karmic, BAM, I get a nice red warning.
<cdm10> nearly 1,000 bad sectors.
<cdm10> liking this.
<Barridus> freevryheid, i have the panel applet.  but my selection is not retained between sessions
<Barridus> i want my laptop to be on demand at all times unless i say otherwise
<Barridus> hardy and intrepid was this way by default
<freevryheid> yep - same here
<vigo> cdm10: and others, is this on Launchpad?
<cdm10> vigo: er, not complaining about karmic. Just complaining about life, really.
<Barridus> freevryheid, it says midway through this link that installing powernowd fixes it (powernowd was part of the default install in older ubuntus but not now) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343354 in linux "ondemand governor should be used by default" [Low,Fix released]
<vigo> cdm10: Okee dokee, complaints are only pathways to the solutions, that is not Google-fu, that is vogo-shweigh.
<Barridus> i just installed it, brb with results for you
<cdm10> the solution, unfortunately, involves a credit card and newegg
<almoxarife> does karmic recognize  wireless 'n' ?
<freevryheid> I'm looking to upgrade to Karmic but hesitant because of Hardy problems with ATI video card - actually I'm currently using the old Intrepid ATI drivers and have frozen all X updates. Will the Karmic update mess this up?
<vigo> freevryheid: we really will not know until some takes that leap and tests it,
<vigo> I think it will
<cdm10> now, what on earth is .local/share/Trash/expunged?
<cdm10> it appears to be stuff I EMPTIED from the trash.
<cdm10> that didn't quite go away.
<vigo> But no guarantee, no warranty, use at your own risk and ability, and please make a backup of any data that you feel is needed.
<freevryheid> Barridus - it work?
<Barridus> freevryheid, nope :X
<docgnome> I'm trying to install the nvidia driver via the hardware drivers app but when i select it and click activate nothing happens
<docgnome> i've actually had this same problem on both 9.04 and now 9.10
<almoxarife> is there a karmic effect akin to windows 'aero'??
<Barridus> !compiz
<khazil> almoxarife: if you have a good enough graphics card, you can max out Compiz effects
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<almoxarife> I just want a graphical projection of what I have running
<almoxarife> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<docgnome> any ideas what i can try to get this thing workin?
<vigo> almoxarife: Have you looked at the DocBar or such stuff?
<patdk-lap> hmm, I totally don't get why karmic boots so much slower than jaunty on my system
<patdk-lap> jaunty was clocking in at 36seconds
<patdk-lap> karmic is at 82
<vigo> BETA
<vigo> I guess
<patdk-lap> removed sreadahead and reinstalled readahead-list and it's down to 58 seconds
<almoxarife> !dockbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dockbar
<almoxarife> !docbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docbar
<vigo> almoxarife: It is called something else,let me look
<vigo> Might be Cairo Dock, but I recall seeing another one.
<vigo> !cairo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<gsevil> hello, I connect my Windows Mobile PPC to ubuntu 9.10 via USB, it shows that eth1 connect via RNDIS
<gsevil> how can I use this ?
<vigo> almoxarife: Try Awn Doc?
<almoxarife> I figured it out, compiz setup on ubuntu tweaks did it
<vigo> Great
<almoxarife> ubuntu tweaks has a lot of good stuff in it, I am impressed
<vigo> almoxarife: I am also, it was kinda buggy for me a few weeks ago.
<vigo> Stuff all crumpled up in the Dock, was getting silly.
<vigo> That is why I report the stuff or user input to Launchpad, I guess.
<Guest54113> hello. i just upgraded to 9.10 and there is a weird sound coming out every 10 seconds.
<cdm10> Oh, that? That's an undocumented feature.
<Guest54113> so im not the only one experiencing this problem?
<cdm10> Guest54113: I actually haven't experienced it -- I'm not an expert on sound problems, but I can try to help you out with it. does it change depending on the volume setting?
<almoxarife> sound coming from?
<Guest54113> i hear them from speakers
<gsevil> I connect my ppc and it show a new device sudo ttyUSB0, how can I use this?
<Guest54113> i tried muting, but it still does it
<almoxarife> muted what?
<almoxarife> master?
<Guest54113> mute the speakers
<Guest54113> yes
<vigo> EMF?
<almoxarife> your cell phone by your machine?
<Guest54113> lol no.
<almoxarife> pager?
<vigo> Ok, generator or refrigerator
<gsevil> almoxarife: you ask me?
<Guest54113> no, just my huge homemade x-ray machine
<vigo> Good one
<almoxarife> no, I won't :)
<Guest54113> heh
<Guest54113> well it stop doing that sound now, but im sure it'll start again when i reboot
<Guest54113> have you heard a similar case like this before?
<almoxarife> lets hope not
<vigo> Guest54113: Are the cables shielded?
<almoxarife> I have, when I kept my cell phone next to the laptop
<cdm10> GSM devices are especially nasty
<Guest54113> cables? im using an hp laptop
<vigo> had to ask
<almoxarife> that's it, it's the hp, get rid of it
<freevryheid> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<vigo> Do phones or ear plugs give the same static?
<almoxarife> cyclic noise coming from speakers usually means that you are near the teleport site for the reptilian alien invasion
<Guest54113> loool
<wgrant> Guest54113: What sort of sound? A sort of quiet staticy crunch?
<Guest54113> well i find the hp i have very compatible with 9.04, but it's a different issue now.
<vigo> I am liking the Alien Invasion assessment.
<almoxarife> Guest54113: I have to agree with you too
<Guest54113> no, it's like a loud spark sound that comes every 10 seconds, normally on start up and then it stops.
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, can you pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf?
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, I had the exact same issue as you on my HP Laptop.
<almoxarife> Guest54113: that's pulse audio being nasty
<almoxarife> do what I did, make alsa the default sound
<wgrant> almoxarife: Uh, not necessarily.
<wgrant> It could be ALSA powering up and down the amp.
<Ahadiel> almoxarife, You just need to disable power_save
<wgrant> That's the normal reason for that.
<wgrant> What Ahadiel said.
<Guest54113> umm how do i past that alsa-base.conf? what's to write in terminal?
<wgrant> File a bug ('ubuntu-bug alsa-base'), and then disable power_save for a workaround.
<Ahadiel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<almoxarife> I don't have the issue anymore, alsa sound is my default
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, Well, I guess you don't have to do that
<Ahadiel> michael@michael-laptop:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | grep power
<Ahadiel> options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N
<Guest54113> so what do i do? what's the solution
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, Just edit that file and change power_save=whatever to 0
<wgrant> almoxarife: Working around PulseAudio is not a solution.
<almoxarife> working around? I am content with alsa, I have been since 8.4
<wgrant> almoxarife: Perhaps. But don't go around recommending that people switch it off because it exposes ALSA bugs.
<almoxarife> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ <-- insight on how its done in jaunty, no, I don't know how it would turn out if you did it in karmic
<almoxarife> wgrant: I suppose some like pulse and others like alsa, it's a choice, and choices are good
<Guest54113> it won't let me edit. what's the command in terminal to edit it?
<Guest54113> sudo edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    ??
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/449272
<wgrant> almoxarife: But recommending a non-default choice for no good reason is not a good thing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449272 in compiz "Invest applet drop down leaves a shadow on desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<darthanubis> guess no one cares about this bug
<Ahadiel> or gedit/vim/etc
<wgrant> darthanubis: We have tens out thousands of bugs.
<vigo> I love VIM
<wgrant> s/out/of/
<chibihogoshino> i did the system update and it locked up i then rebooted and did a apt-get upgrade .. it ran through that no errors and now when i book the screen flashes and x dosnt load ..
<vigo> update, then upgrade
<darthanubis> wgrant, yes, we do......
<Guest54113> how do i save the file? it opened inside terminal
<vigo> There is a method to that
<chibihogoshino> i did that
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, I believe it's Ctrl+O to save
<vigo> hrmm
<chibihogoshino> gdm cant find any screens
<Guest54113> BOOM! did it.
<vigo> chibihogoshino: On the restart did you repeat the Update/Upgrade?
<chibihogoshino> and the hd lite keeps flashing with the screen  i cant type cus the keys are not working correctly
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<Ahadiel> Guest54113, Now the next time you reboot, you shouldn't hear anymore crackling.
<chibihogoshino> it dosnt do anything.. it says its all updated
<Guest54113> okidoo! a million + 1 thanks dudes
<wgrant> Guest54113: Please make sure you file a bug, so we can get this fixed by default ('ubuntu-bug alsa-base' should do it)
<Guest54113> okidoo im on it
<chibihogoshino> i havent any any problems till i did the update too..
<almoxarife> what's the freenode net gateway closest to WA?
<Guest54113> ive also got another question. im used to screen space so i had both my panels resized to 18 by resizing application fonts to size 8. now since i upgraded, my top panel is sized 18 but appears to be size 23 (default) and the bottom panel is fine (size 18).
<Jordan_U_> Guest54113: You can change the size by right clicking and choosing properties
<Guest54113> any ideas where i could look into to fix this?
<vigo> chibihogoshino> all I can say to that is BETA, every system cashes, BETA crashes faster and with more reliability.
<chibihogoshino> yeah..
<Guest54113> the icons on the top are bigger than those of the bottom panel
<chibihogoshino> so far 904 is faster and more stable
<Jordan_U_> vigo: At this point 9.10 is about as stable as it is going to get
<chibihogoshino> wow..  and its out in 2 days..
<chibihogoshino> i hope it gets better
<vigo> chibihogoshino> That is why we choose to run buggy,BETA systems, so that they can improve by our finding the bugs and squishing them like jelly filled donuts.
<chibihogoshino> mmmm
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chibihogoshino> i cant get to it..
<chibihogoshino> i dont think
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: You can either use a LiveCD or boot into recovery mode or switch to a tty when X fails to start
<vigo> And then the little train said, " I think I can, I think I can!"
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: You can use pastebin without a browser using "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" from a terminal
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chibihogoshino> yeah.  its on this hd and im running on a second partition with 904 and the 910 is on ext4
<chibihogoshino> shoud it auto mount it ?
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: 9.04 can mount ext4
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. ok.
<chibihogoshino> didnt think it could.
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: It won't auto mount it, but you can get to it via Places > Computer or mount it manually
<chibihogoshino> the screen flashes before x starts to load tho
<vigo> I am running this test on the LVM , is righteous so far.
<chibihogoshino> how long should the post be retained ?
<vigo> a century at least
<chibihogoshino> i think it might be from when i updated the video card drivers .. i installed the beta intel drivers ..
<vigo> No FGLRX?
<chibihogoshino> how would i check that ?
<chibihogoshino> vigo here is the past bin http://pastebin.com/m6963dbda
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: If you installed beta intel drivers you should definitely remove them since you are having problems with X starting
<chibihogoshino> i didnt till i did the upgrade tho..
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: Where did you install them from?
<chibihogoshino> intels ppa site
<vigo> chibihogoshino: That looks very wrong/
<chibihogoshino> heh
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: Link to the exact ppa? ( there are many X driver ppa's, more than one intel specific )
<chibihogoshino> i got the drivers from here  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu karmic main
<vigo> PPA is suspect at the least.
<chibihogoshino> oh.. wait let me make shur
<chibihogoshino> this is the one
<chibihogoshino> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sarvatt/xorg-testing/ubuntu karmic main
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: You can't use two X ppas at once
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: That is why you are having ABI conflicts
<almoxarife> ok, I got to ask, as anyone managed to use the volume applet in karmic with alsa as the default sound?
<vigo> I agree with jordan_U_ on that one
<chibihogoshino> ahh..
<chibihogoshino> i dont know how to go back to the older one
<vigo> Fresh install, then fetch the correct one?
<chibihogoshino> heh..
<chibihogoshino> i was kinda trying to avoid that
<vigo> Could purge the suspect one
<vigo> But
<chibihogoshino> i can boot ok if i use the debug
<chibihogoshino> i just dont know why it messes up before x loads
<vigo> That is not clean and would not help in the dev part.
<chibihogoshino> do they load the video drivers and x really early now ?
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: Yes
<vigo> Yes
<chibihogoshino> ahhh.. ok.
<bullgard4> In what file do I need to add a line "PAGER=most" in order to become effective?
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" and "sudo ppa-purge -p xorg-testing sarvatt"
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: ~/.profile
<vigo> Dang, that is brilliant jordan_U_
<coz_> hey guys   I notice pulseaudio is a little moreintegrated and when I disable pulseaudio in favor of my compiled alsa driver   I lose  mouse over preview for audio files....any solution?
<Jordan_U_> coz_: You can't use gnome sounds without an enlightenment sound daemon replacement... and you really don't want to use ESD :)
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  mm this is a bit bad then
<coz_> no?
<Jordan_U_> coz_: You know that pulseaudio doesn't replace alsa, you can use your compiled driver with pulseaudio
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  yes I do that now however I have to allow pulsaudio to load in order for mouse over previews  which I really dont want
<coordinador> Jordan_U_, i thought that alsa, oss, pulseaudo was sound servers, and pulseaudio replaces alsa... i am wrong?
<coz_> I mean I really dont want pulseaudio to load
<coordinador> teach me pls
<Jordan_U_> coordinador: You are wrong, pulseaudio runs on top of alsa / oss
<chibihogoshino> ok i need to reboot..
<Jordan_U_> coz_: Out of curiosity, why not?
<chibihogoshino> ttiab
<coordinador> oh i see
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  it is useless for my pro sound card  but I still want to have mouse over previews
<Jordan_U_> coz_: What makes it useless?
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  pulseaudio doesnt work with my sound card  as far as I know
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  so for me it is useless
<vigo> ESD was maintained as part of the GNOME project, but as of April 2009, all ESD modules in Gnome have been ported to libcanberra for event sounds or GStreamer/PulseAudio for everything else.[1]
<vigo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightened_Sound_Daemon
<Jordan_U_> coz_: That's odd, pulseaudio shouldn't be hardware specific since it uses alsa
<Jordan_U_> coz_: What happened when you tried to use pulseaudo before you removed it?
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  I havent removed it however    there is no sound with my card  using pulseaudio at all
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  I am sure I might possibly find a way to have pulseaudio work with it  I just generally prefer compiling my driver and disabling pulseaudio  but I can google around :)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U_: On a Ubuntu 8.04.3 computer I did not insert a line "PAGER=most" in ~/.profile and still the 'man <command-name>' command is executed using the 'most' pager. ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login do not exist either. So your answer cannot be true. Can you comment.
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: You need to export PAGER as well
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: What did you do on 8.04 ?
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: There may be another way, with update-alternatives maybe, but "export PAGER=most" should do it
<bullgard4> Jordan_U_: I forgot what I did in 8.04. But I got what I wanted: When calling a manpage, it will be displayed by the 'most' pager.
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: adding "export PAGER=most" should do that ( you will need to log out and back in, or run "bash -l" for the change to take effect )
<vigo> There is a package for that in 8.04 and up,,,Man stuff
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: Adding it to ~/.profile that is
<Guest40597> i can't remove icons from menus. in preferences, interface icons is deselected. Yet they are still in menus
<bullgard4> Jordan_U_: I will give it a try.
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: You can also do "sudo update-alternatives --config pager"
<Jordan_U_> bullgard4: That will change it for all users
<coz_> ok looks like this all has to be done manually  with pro soundcards in particular layla24  and compiling is much quicker  but stil not being able ti disable pulseaudio without losing mouse over previews is an issue for me  ...I will keep looking though
<Guest40597> i can't take off the icons from menus. i deselected the "Show icons in menus" option from preferences yet icons are still apparent
<Jordan_U_> coz_: Looks like I might have been wrong, libcanberra can use alsa directely
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  thats good news  but apparenlty I am a dunce not knowing how to do that :)
<freddo> hi all
<Jordan_U_> coz_: I don't know how to do it either :)
<chibihogoshino> well..
<chibihogoshino> i dont have the command  ppa-purge
<coz_> Jordan_U_,   well  in my opinion ..this inclusion of pulseaudio in general will not work well with pro audio set ups very well   limiting the scope of  uses for some  studios   but  perhpas it will get better ? maybe :)
<Jordan_U_> coz_: Pro studios are probably going to be using Ubuntu Studio, which comes with jackd instead of pulseaudio
<Guest40597>  i can't take off the icons from menus. i deselected the "Show icons in menus" option from preferences yet icons are still apparent.     How do i and wear do i report this bug??? which section?
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  yeah maybe  but even then  pro cards need specific drivers to run them apparenlty only possible with compiled alsa drivers   but since I have experience with only a few pro cards  I cant say for sure
<coz_> looks like I might give ubuntu studio a once over  :)
<chibihogoshino> and i do a install without formating the drive ?
<Jordan_U_> coz_: Drivers are completely separate from sound servers
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  understood.... but for jack to work  the driver needs to be there for the card   but I will take a look at ubuntu studio...and if I like I will siwtch to that :)
<Jordan_U_> chibihogoshino: You can install it with this .deb: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.5_all.deb
<Jordan_U_> coz_: But that still has nothing to do with whether pulseaudio is used, a card without drivers won't work without pulse either :)
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  right understood... but with pulseaudio removed I am most likely going to get mouse over preview for audio in ubuntu studio  than in regular ubuntu  dont you think ?
<Jordan_U_> coz_: I'm not sure what you mean
<Guest40597>  i can't take off the icons from menus. i deselected the "Show icons in menus" option from preferences yet icons are still apparent.     How do i and wear do i report this bug??? which section?
<RussellAlan> anyone excited for final release? lol
<coz_> Jordan_U_,  well... as it stands on ubuntu... with my compiles driver  I can only get mouse over previews of audio files so long as pulseaudio loads.... I have not found a way to do that on karmic  with just alsa driver...although it worked fine in jaunty... if I find the solution for disabling pulseaudio in karmic and have mouse over previews work I can live with that but ... I need to google this to see if there is an option
<almoxarife> I want to see what has been placed in the swap file, and also if I have 3gig of ram but use virtualbox should I have a bigger swap file than the 320meg I have now?
<almoxarife> I want to know what processes swapped out to swap file?
<almoxarife> I want my volume applet to work with alsa as default sound?
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> is 'mint' ubuntu with another gui?
<coz_> almoxarife,  it is a dervitive version
<almoxarife> is anyone home?
<coz_> almoxarife,    here is the mint website   http://www.linuxmint.com/
<almoxarife> it as a nice front end
<cdm10> i'm running an install, and my system is stuck on "Creating user..." which appears to be skippable. However, the skip button does nothing.
<almoxarife> cdm10: sounds bad :)
<almoxarife> sorry
<cdm10> almoxarife: oh yes :)
<coz_> cdm10,  live cd?  did you by change run the check disk usitility before booting into the live cd?
<coz_> by chance rather
<cdm10> coz_: hmmm... that would have been a smart idea, wouldn't it.
<cdm10> i did run a successful install on another machine with this exact disc, though.
<cdm10> and everything else is working fine
<cdm10> in fact, the hard drive appears to be crunching away
<coz_> cdm10,  mm  that makes a difference  but i would still check the cd  once on that system to be sure
<wgrant> cdm10: You chose to encrypt your home directory, didn't you?
<cdm10> wgrant: ...yep.
<wgrant> cdm10: It's currently 0ing out your swap partition.
<cdm10> wgrant: worked fine on my other machine :)
<cdm10> ooh.
<cdm10> i see.
<wgrant> (yes, this should be communicated betteR)
<cdm10> wgrant: was just thinking that :)
<cdm10> my failing hard drive is really enjoying this.
<cdm10> *grumble*
<wgrant> (when you choose to encrypt your home, it will also encrypt swap, and before doing that it will zero it, to be safe).
<cdm10> yay!
<cdm10> done with that step.
<cdm10> now -- what key does it encrypt the swap with?
<cdm10> because obviously swap is up and running before I log in...
<cdm10> or is it?
<cdm10> i shall investigate.
<wgrant> It's randomly generated on bootup.
<cdm10> i see.
<wgrant> Which means you can no longer hibernate.
<wgrant> Well, you can hibernate, but you can't resume.
<cdm10> ...would be nice if it had told me that
<cdm10> haha :)
<wgrant> It would be.
<cdm10> couldn't they have some sort of system hibernation passphrase?
<cdm10> oh well, I never really used hibernate anyway
<wgrant> It is expected that resuming from a hibernated swap partition will be possible in 10.04.
<cdm10> in fact, hibernate takes so long on my laptop (around 5 minutes...) that I've given up on it.
<wgrant> It just takes a bit of work, given that the key obviously can't be stored unencrypted...
<cdm10> When hibernate kicks in when my battery is low, by the time it finishes hibernating, my laptop's usually already dead.
<wgrant> Heh, yes.
<wgrant> All that disk activity...
<cdm10> not even that... it should NOT take 5 minutes to hibernate a system
<cdm10> or even 1 minute
<JesperHansen> lo. On a mousepad when I tap with 1 finger, then its left click. When I tap with 2 fingers, then its middle click. When I tap with 3 fingers then its right click... For some reason in Karmic 2 and 3 finger function has been turn around. How to fix this?
<cdm10> okay, maybe 1 minute. (i crunched some numbers)
<cdm10> this seems to be the first ubuntu release that does not include all the English language packs..
<cdm10> if you're online at installtime, it downloads them then, otherwise it bugs you upon first boot.
<wgrant> cdm10: That's improved in the final release.
<wgrant> cdm10: The missing stuff is pretty much just GIMP help, which is massive.
<cdm10> wgrant: ah, ok.
<wgrant> But it shouldn't do the stupid long downloady thing at the end for English post-RC.
<cdm10> i'm impressed that Ubuntu's managed to stick to a CD-sized release
<wgrant> JesperHansen: Running 'synclient TapButton2=2 TapButton3=3' will fix it for your current session.
<wgrant> JesperHansen: You can run it on startup in System->Preferences->Startup Applicaitons
<kahrytan> Whats the default text editor for Kubuntu?
<Frickelpit> kate
<wgrant> Still?
<cdm10> ..now, will the nagging messages at usplash about the encrypted swap be around for final release?
<wgrant> cdm10: The one that flashes up for a second saying it can't be mounted?
<cdm10> wgrant: yep, that's the one :)
<cdm10> several seconds, for me :(
<wgrant> cdm10: I believe so :(
<cdm10> lovely.
<wgrant> Yes...
<cdm10> ...this kinda stuff is why they didn't have encryption in the livecd installer for jaunty :(
<wgrant> Well, it's not surprising that there are glitches. The startup process was pretty well redesigned, and indeed the thing that does all the mounting is completely new.
<kahrytan> Or is there an easier tool to add NTFS partitions i to fstab nstead of adding them manually?
<cdm10> wgrant: this is true.
<cdm10> I used to use Truecrypt, I'm quite happy with only having to enter one password now, and not worrying about handling multiple filesystems
<cdm10> although this new system IS a bit less straightforward in my mind, and far less secure in some ways.
<wgrant> But it should also be faster.
<cdm10> i doubt it
<wgrant> And it is secure for the primary case, where you laptop is stolen.
<kahrytan> What is best tool to add ntfs partitions to fstab?
<wgrant> kahrytan: A text editor.
<cdm10> kahrytan: your text editor of choice
<cdm10> nooo! I was so happy when I saw my beloved Broadcom B43 driver appear on the livecd, but when installed, my only option is STA, which has not worked as well for me.
<wgrant> cdm10: None of the applications or their static data are encrypted.
<kahrytan> I said tool. not test editor
<kahrytan> a text editor isnt a tool.
<wgrant> A text editor is a most useful tool.
<cdm10> wgrant: I know -- when I ran Truecrypt, I only encrypted a private directory within my home for things like emails and stuff.
<wgrant> Useful and ubiquitous.
<cdm10> wgrant: and Truecrypt is surprisingly fast -- it now takes advantage of multicore.
<kahrytan> Text editor is NOT  tool.
<cemc> is it just me or are the icons in the GNOME System menu not showing?
<cdm10> cemc: it's a "design decision"
<cdm10> cemc: makes things look "cleaner"
<wgrant> (so says GNOME)
<cdm10> ...you're kidding me.
<cdm10> wgrant: yes.
<coz_> cemc,  go to system/preference/appearance and the Interface tab
<cdm10> dammit. Downstairs to the ethernet for me.
<kahrytan> so again, What is the best tool to configure fstab with fstab without manually doing it
<coz_> cemc,  then click show icons in menus
<cdm10> WHY was I able to run wireless in the livecd but not in the installed version without DOWNLOADING a driver from the INTERNET?
<cdm10> I feel like I'm on Windows.
<wgrant> cdm10: File a bug!
<coz_> cemc,  it is one of many design decisions that are not quite thought out well
<JesperHansen> wgrant: thx. I wanna kick whoever in the nuts who thought it would be a good idea to reverse them
<cemc> coz_: hehe, that helped
<cdm10> wgrant: ...as soon as I have a connection. *grumbles*
<cemc> but it's strange that some icons were there before
<cemc> like in the Application menu
<cdm10> ugh. It's copying Apple and MS.
<wgrant> cemc: Icons representing objects remain.
<cdm10> buttons like "close," etc. don't have icons any more, and look very bare
<cdm10> not to mention making things harder for people who have trouble reading
<wgrant> Right. That is one thing I strongly object to.
<cemc> me doesn't like it either, at first glance :)
<cemc> I seem to have another problem, maybe it's related
<coz_> cemc,  its a bad design decision
<cemc> say I have a couple of xterms open, and I have the tabs in the taskbar for every xterm
<cemc> in some cases I can't seem to click on them
<cemc> to select the specific window
<coz_> cemc,  are you using compiz by chance?
<cemc> nope
<cemc> me no like compiz either ;)
<coz_> cemc,  ah ok
<cemc> it seems like when I change workspaces,
<cemc> then it happens
<cemc> like: switch to workspace 1 (with keyboard shortcut), open 3 terminals, switch to workspace 2, then switch back and try to click one of the taskbar tabs. nothing happens, it doesn't "click"
<cemc> not always but fairly often to notice
<coz_> cemc,  mm maybe it is effecting the terminal on the other workspace   are the terminal set to sticky?
<cemc> the other workspace is empty, nothing open there. it's not sticky
<coz_> cemc,  maybe right click the title bar and set to Always on visible workspace
<coordinador> I cant stand the wait until the 10.04 repositories are available!!!! :D:D:D
<syn-ack> Next month
<syn-ack> After UDS.
<almoxarife> I got a really good question, lets suppose that I have an old toshiba with a restore to XP partition that does just that, clean re-install of xp, which is good, but I want to install that partition into a virtual machine, cause I don't have another way of getting a xp install.........
<coordinador> what is UDS?
<syn-ack> coordinador, The Ubuntu Developer Summit
<cdm10__> ughhh.
<cdm10__> I am now plugged into ethernet. Waiting for updates to complete. Then i get to install wireless drivers.
<coordinador> syn-ack, is there decided what will be the next release?
<cemc> coz_: that's no good :) I don't want them to show up on every workspace, that's why I have workspaces, to keep stuff separated
<coz_> cemc,  understood
<cemc> when I'm on the first workspace, I see only those windows and those tabs on the taskbar
<coordinador> im installing ubuntu 9.04 in a 2gb microsd , will i have a problem with that?
<coordinador> oops, bad channel
<cemc> when I switch workspaces the taskbar has only the tabs on the current workspace
<almoxarife> cemc: you can fix that
<kahrytan> How do you 'avivate' a gpu driver since activate button does not work?
<kahrytan> How do you 'activate' a gpu driver since activate button does not work? i click it and nothing happens
<cemc> almoxarife: I know there is an option for it, but I like it this way ;)
<coz_> kahrytan,  which video card do you have?
<kahrytan> ATI
<coordinador> somebody has an msi wind here?
<coz_> kahrytan, mm  darn I am the last person you want to talk with about ati  however  what does   lspci | grep -i vga  spit out?
<kahrytan> oh i got it
<coz_> ok cool
<kahrytan> ATI works better on my system then nvidia driver
<coz_> kahrytan,  what was the issue?
<kahrytan> didnt select it
<coz_> kahrytan,  ah yes the old "didnt select" excuse  lol
<kahrytan> Yet another none critical bug in kubuntu... activate button should be greyed out until something is selected
<cdm10_> UGH. No wireless happening over here. Anyone running Broadcom on Karmic?
<volante> so anyone noticed the problem where you try to install karmic from cdrom and it boots the live image instead of the installer?
<cwalsh> Greetings, I'm having some issues with mounting a filesystem in 9.10
<cwalsh> It worked well before, then I installed a new drive and it refuses the mount the partition to my home directory
<cwalsh> Other partitions on the same hd are working fine, just this one will not mount, saying "mount: /dev/sda7 already mounted or /home/user/ busy"
<cwalsh> refuses to let me mount it anywhere, and it is not already mounted somewhere
<Jordan_U_> Am I missing something or were only 63 of the hundred paper cuts fixed?
<Jordan_U_> cwalsh: Can you mount to other direcries, like /mnt ?
<cwalsh> not that partition, no
<Jordan_U_> cwalsh: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" with no other options?
<syn-ack> Jordan_U_, The rest were probably upstream issues
<syn-ack> Things *they* themselves couldnt do
<Jordan_U_> syn-ack: Doesn't that make it not a papercut?
<syn-ack> Come to think about it
<syn-ack> yeah thats a good point
<syn-ack> hrm
<cwalsh> but my /var/www partition that is /dev/sda6 and working fine
<cwalsh> one sec
<cwalsh> I'm on my netbook, so I'll have to retype it up
<cwalsh> (problem is with my desktop)
<Jordan_U_> syn-ack: I thought 100 papercuts were supposed to be fixed by the time 9.10 released
<syn-ack> You're thinking right...
<syn-ack> I dont know how to answer that now...
<Jordan_U_> Maybe they'll fix the other 37 bugs tomorrow...
<syn-ack> Jordan_U_, I know that I saved a buch of money on my car insurance by switching to gieco?
<Jordan_U_> Or hopefully I am missing something on https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<syn-ack> Is that an acceptable answer? :P
<dmatt> coordinador: my wife has MSI wind
<i_is_broke> well have i missed anything important today??? been busy with grandkids all day ..havent even done updates yet.
<julien__> hi , i see ebox 1.3.6 on deselect but apt-get installs 1.3.5 any help?
<dmatt> coordinador: but I take care of it :)
<syn-ack> Jordan_U_, No, I'm right...
<syn-ack> take this for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/462404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462404 in ubuntu "Adding new start up applications are very hard" [Undecided,New]
<syn-ack> Jordan_U_, They cant really do that on their own... that really is more of a Gnome issue
<coordinador> dmatt, which ubuntu version has?
<coordinador> i have issues with wifi
<coordinador> i can see the networks but i cant connect to it
<dmatt> coordinador: kubuntu jaunty now
<coordinador> im using ubuntu jaunty
<coordinador> is there a problem with the drivers or so?
<syn-ack> which card?
<julien__> any apt-get experts?
<coordinador> syn-ack, how can i check that?
<dmatt> coordinador: no problems here, but you might have different wifi card in it
<syn-ack> coordinador, lspci | grep net
<coordinador> syn-ack, if this question wasnt for me , then im sorry
<cwalsh> Gah, I borked the permissions in my home directory when I was trying to test
<cwalsh> I'll have the output of mount in a sec
<coordinador> oh ill check the command
<dmatt> coordinador: check the sticker on the bottom, the type is specified there (look for RF module) - we have Ralink RT2700E
<coordinador> i get " realtek semiconductor co. ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast ethernet controller (rev 02)"
<syn-ack> hrm
<coordinador> dmatt, rtl8187SE
<julien__> ?? pls
<dupondje> tomorrow is the day :P
<dmatt> coordinador: looks different :) try to google it with like "ubuntu wifi problem rtl8187SE"
<coordinador> i will , thank
<syn-ack> coordinador, Honestly, I have the Atheros chipset and when I was running Jaunty there were some things my card couldnt do very well but when I upgraded my kernel along with the rest of the system, it pretty much solved it. So only knowing a vague description doesnt really do much for a fix
<dmatt> coordinador: and give karmic livecd chance, it might have improved
<coordinador> dmatt, i try firstly karmic beta but the X didn started correctly, only black screen with spinner cursor at the center
<coordinador> i tried a few hours ago
<Echo_of_Silence> question : whats new in karmic?
<dmatt> coordinador: i am going to try now. which type you have? ours is Wind U100
<syn-ack> Echo_of_Silence, Too much to list. Read the changelog
<coordinador> dmatt, is the same :)
<Echo_of_Silence> syn-ack, i dont understand it...lol new to ubuntu
<Echo_of_Silence> syn-ack, so basicaly i'm wondering if i can now vid- chat with windows supported aim
<dmatt> coordinador: it is (slowly) coming up, I am on karmic RC and do have correct display
<coordinador> :o
<coordinador> i tried with karmic beta and didnt work
<coordinador> dmatt, is the installation process or you have it installed already?
<dmatt> coordinador: no, it is only livecd now
<coordinador> thats weird
<dmatt> coordinador: intel 945GME rev 03 graphics
<coordinador> dmatt, what argument do you give to grep?
<dmatt> just lspci|grep VGA
<dmatt> coordinador: lspci alone is enough, it is not very long
<coordinador> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<dmatt> coordinador: but i see different problem... I changed brightness with Fn keys and it continues to randomly change it, sort of like somebody continuously plays with it
<dmatt> very unpleasant
<mickep> Hi, how do I cleanly disable the greeter sound in GDM? I read the bug reports about removing the .wav which I do not want. Also disale "Gnome login sound" in Startup Applications does not make a difference. I already disabled the system sounds in the Sound preference dialog.
<coordinador> dmatt, it happened to me in a dell inspiron 6400 with ubuntu 9.04 or may be 8.10, similar videocard
<dmatt> coordinador: that brightness thing or not booting X?
<coordinador> dmatt, brightness
<dmatt> coordinador: how did you solve it?
<dmatt> coordinador: filed a bug for it?
<coordinador> dmatt, it fixed only upgrading
<cwalsh> Jordan_U_, I somehow disconnected
<cwalsh> did I miss any suggestions from you?
<coordinador> oh god its 5.18am
<coordinador> see you
<ckwalsh> Ugh.  Stupid connection
<coordinador> byee
<ckwalsh> Whoa
<ckwalsh> what in the world?
<ckwalsh> It suddenly mounted itself
<ckwalsh> Ah, I think I figured it out
<ckwalsh> Does Karmic handle the 30 mount drive check in the background rather than during startup?
<almoxarife> mounted itself? sounds reptilian aliens
<ckwalsh> Like jaunty and previous versions did?
<ckwalsh> That would explain why it refused to mount, since it actually was busy, and why it suddenly was mounted unexpectedly
<mickep> ckwalsh: sounds very unlikely to me (without knowing it)
<chunknuts> Is there a bug with the RC of Xubuntu?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've recently upgraded to Karmic...I cant see a way to remove the volume applet from the notification panel...is there a way as yet?
<chunknuts> hmmm. never tried
<topyli> mikebeecham, remove gnome-volume-control-applet from the list of startup applications of your session
 * topyli wonders why it is a notification area icon in the first place
<Jordan_U_> topyli: Because the icon changes when the colume changes I would guess
<Jordan_U_> s/colume/volume
<topyli> well if you really really want to rationalize it at any cost :)
<kahrytan> Who knows how to change default boot option in grub2 regardless of how many kernels installed>?
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: sudo grub-set-default "title" where title is the title of the menu entry you want to be the default
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  and where do i find that without using menu at boot?
<mikebeecham> topyli: thanks mate
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or run: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -o '".*"'
<kahrytan> uh, Can i edit the title?
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: What do you want it to be?
<kahrytan> anything than what it is
<mikebeecham> I understand that this is not the channel for reporting bugs, but is there a link where I can do so?
<indus> mikebeecham: report a bug with command ubuntu-bug -p package
<topyli> mikebeecham, best way is to select "report a problem" from your application's 'help' menu is there is one
<mikebeecham> Indus..sorry mate, I've not been using linux that long...what you just type....went straight over my head :D
<topyli> or what indus said
<indus> mikebeecham: suppose
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Since they are automatically generated you can either add one manual menu entry or change how the titles are generated, what exactly do you want to do?
<indus> mikebeecham: ther eis a problem with rhythmbox, you open a terminal and type ubuntu-bug -p rhythmbox and wait and watch
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  It's the Windows entry. it's to complicated.
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  It shouldn't say "Windows  (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Copy the windows menu entry from your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and change the title to whatever you want
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  then?
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Run update-grub and the new entry will be added to your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kahrytan> but wont remove old one
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: If you want to remove the old one then "sudo rmmod /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober"
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Sorry, meant rm, not rmmod
 * Jordan_U_ should probably go to sleep
<kahrytan> that removes the Windows detector?
<mikebeecham> not indus very perceptive that it's Rhythmbox (of sorts), the notification panel that appears when a new track is being played is VERY small!
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Yes
<mikebeecham> dont why I typed 'not' indus??
<indus> mikebeecham: i just gave an example, you file bug against the package you have problem with
<mikebeecham> lol
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  gotta be better
<kahrytan> way
<mikebeecham> good guess :D
<indus> mikebeecham: lol it really is rhythmbox? hihihii
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: You can also just disable it with "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober"
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  How do i tell it to use different name?
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Add the manual menu entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<kahrytan> But doesnt change how prober names it during update therefore is not an option
<CoUrPsE> Can karmic be network installed/
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: The prober won't be run, the static menu entry will be added every update
<mikebeecham> indus: yessir...rhytmnbox
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  How do I get the prober to name the entry CORRECTLY?
<kahrytan> i dont care about custom entries
<indus> mikebeecham: iam not sure if this is a rb problem or problem with notify osd but file it anyway, someone will change the package later
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: What do you want it to name the entry?
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  just the title.
<mikebeecham> indus: done mate....and thanks for the heads up
<CoUrPsE> Can karmic be network installed?
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: The title being?
<mikebeecham> apart from that...loving Karmic
<kahrytan> How hard is to get something named by the actual name of the OS instead of crap added to it
<indus> mikebeecham: welcome
<indus> kahrytan: you can name it anything if you edit some grub file ,now changed in karmic so cant advice
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Try asking in #grub
<kahrytan> uh no.
<topyli> kahrytan, this really seems to mean a lot to you. looks like karmic is relatively bug-free by now :)
<mikebeecham> oh wow...now Karmix has given me two of every SMB share I have from the Mac downstairs...not sure if that's a good thing or not
<mikebeecham> lol
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_, and set-default didnt even work
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: How did it not work?
<kahrytan> the entry doesnt mention default
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: What entry?
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  try to remember the conversation. its annoying to repeat. Windows.
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Why should the menu entry mention default?
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_, Grub2 needs to default to Windows so when computer turns on, it boots windows so I can record tv programs since mythtv is piece of crap.
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: The default is stored in /boot/grub/grubenv, where are you looking?
<kahrytan> i should have just stayed with grub1
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: "gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" and remove "(on ${DEVICE})"
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: There is probably a better way but I need sleep, you should really ask in #grub
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  that works.
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  i coppied line and use comment to back it up
<joris> Hi I have a weird cdrom issue after upgrade to karmic
<kahrytan> So How do you set default in grub2?
<eagles0513875> utterly strange
<Lazy> kahrytan: if i remember correctly it is set in /etc/default/grub or something like that
<joris> Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<eagles0513875> i havent logged on to my linux partition on my laptop for some time due to wifi not working and now its working just fine
<kahrytan> Lazy,  this is karmic  help and not jaunty
<Lazy> kahrytan: yeah?
<kahrytan> So How do you set default in grub2?
<Lazy> ok ichecked, there is GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<Lazy> i would believe that this is the the default value
<eagles0513875> Lazy: and kahrytan refer to this link
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eagles0513875> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eagles0513875> the 2nd one
<eagles0513875> grub2 isnt like grub you dont edit the menu.lst any more
<Lazy> i know
<Lazy> where did i say that you have to edit menu.lst?
<Lazy> and from your link "The files primarily responsible for the content of grub.cfg are /etc/default/grub and individual script files located in /etc/grub.d/"
<kahrytan> Is it possible to move Windows entry to the top of grub2 menu?
<Lazy> kahrytan: i think you have to rename the files in /etc/grub.d
<om26er> kahrytan, why mister anderson why?
<mickep> kahrytan: I'd go with Lazy's tip of editing /etc/default/grub and change the GRUB_DEFAULT.
<kahrytan> om26er,  because it has to default to Windows
<mickep> kahrytan: change the default via Lazy's tip.
<om26er> kahrytan, great
<mahiti> kahrytan: as you edit the file ,so shall it look
<hipitihop> can someone please shed some light on the following error from dmesg from dmesg and please help me shed some light on the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/303444/
<kahrytan> mahiti,  thats to much configuring. Why cant linux be more like Windows and just work right?
<om26er> kahrytan, why can't windows be free of cost
<jussi01> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kahrytan> jussi01,  jumping the gun arent we
<jussi01> kahrytan: nope. om26er asked an open quesion which invites debate and a long answer. I advised, through the bot where that kind of question should be asked.
<mickep> kahrytan: you are the one asking for help (that people inhere provide for free), so if I were you I'd change my attitude a bit.
<om26er> jussi01, actually i critisized him
<om26er> jussi01, he asked why linux can't be like windows and i said why windows can't be free
<jussi01> om26er: Its rather a moot point, as this channel is about support for the development release of Ubuntu. all other chatter should be moved elsewhere.
<kahrytan> I really need to setup Windows entry to be default entry no matter how many kernels are installed.
<om26er> like jussi01
<jussi01> kahrytan: and youve been given advice on how to do that
<kahrytan> jussi01,  and no i havent
<kahrytan> jussi01,  editing things like set default="0" wont work when kernels are installed
<indus_> windows also has something similar to grub, if you know what to do
<indus_> hipitihop: what is the error here? dmesg says lots of stuff
<jussi01> kahrytan: ok, Ill take your word for it, since I have studied grub2. However, if you dont find support here, there are forums and of course google.
<kahrytan> set default="0" is the entry number. If a new kernel is installed, entry number for Windows is changed
<kahrytan> therefore is not the proper way of doing it
<kahrytan> grub-set-default command doesnt work. tried it
<om26er> kahrytan, why you care. ser default=0 and install this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31.5/linux-image-2.6.31-02063105-generic_2.6.31-02063105_i386.deb and then remove old kernel and enjoy
<fcuk112> does anyone else have low sound volume in karmic?
<om26er> fcuk112, i have 200% sound in karmic
<kahrytan> om26er,  you dont listen do you
<phako> dtchen: you closed my slmodem/pulseaudio bug, but I still have the problem
<om26er> i install karmic and when i change the volume of my mic it don't work in empathy until i reinstall. **mic works in sound recorder
<kahrytan> I really need to setup Windows entry to be default entry no matter how many kernels are installed.  set default=0 IS NOT THE ANSWER
<om26er> until i reinstall karmic koala
<om26er> kahrytan, read this page it might help **might
<om26er> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kahrytan> jussi01, no i havent. if i had, i wouldnt be here and frustrated
<kahrytan> om26er,  that page is useless. doesnt help
<kahrytan> Does grub legacy work with ext4?
<jussi01> kahrytan: abusing people isnt goign to get you problem solved. Have you looked to see if grub2 has a mailing list, or a forum of its own?
<kahrytan> Does grub legacy work with ext4? Since no one here can help with permanent default setup.
<indus> jussi01: i dont think he abused anyone ,unless evidence says otherwise
<AlienPenguin> kahrytan, not sure about ubuntu, but yes
<indus> frustrated user is a whole other thing though
<eagles0513875> i thought the reason for ext 4 is for the size of hard drives such as 1tb hd and higher
<eagles0513875> someone feel free to correct me if that assumption is wrong
<indus> eagles0513875: mine is 80 gb and i use ext4
<jussi01> kahrytan: I just googled, and it didnt take me long to find the answer on the forums : # GRUB_DEFAULT="xxxx" - An exact menu entry, including the quotation symbols, may also be used. In this case, location in the menu will not matter. Example: GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-9-generic"
<alankila> there's more to ext4 than that. It's just an improvement in filesystem technology.
<eagles0513875> same with my duel boot
<eagles0513875> alankila: what exactly if you dont mind me askin
<alankila> eagles0513875: there's a wikipedia page about ext4.
<eagles0513875> will take a look at that thanks alankila :)
<eagles0513875> anyone on kubuntu here
<kahrytan> jussi01,  Hello? GRUB_DEFAULT=0    * Sets the default menu entry by menu position.
<jussi01> kahrytan: yes
<kahrytan> jussi01,  if another kernel, the menu position CHANGES
<om26er> eagles0513875, actually ext4 is really patches and bit upgrade to ext3
<jussi01> kahrytan: read again?
<kahrytan> jussi01,  that NOT ....NOT  THE SOLUTION
<jussi01> kahrytan: I just googled, and it didnt take me long to find the answer on the forums : # GRUB_DEFAULT="xxxx" - An exact menu entry, including the quotation symbols, may also be used. In this case, location in the menu will not matter. Example: GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-9-generic"
<eagles0513875> om26er: i also ready it had something to do with hdd size as well
<om26er> jussi01, and kahrytan so your fight is not over yet
<om26er> eagles0513875, yes
<jussi01> kahrytan: so do you understand now?
<om26er> eagles0513875, i have heard that btrfs is a neext generation filesystem and might come to ubuntu after Lucid Lynx **might
<eagles0513875> nice what is it exactly
<om26er> eagles0513875, its still in very early development but heavy development
<Light-> om26er, does it out-perform ext4?
<jussi01> om26er: eagles0513875 much as Im sure its an interesting discussion, it really is straying away from ubuntu karmic support
<eagles0513875> sry jussi01
<om26er> Light-, its full of features
<dmatt> eagles0513875: i am on kubuntu
<Light-> so? features usually mean bloat. if it's slower than ext4, I doubt it will be too popular
<eagles0513875> dmatt: what is your take on the plasma-widget-network-manager and wifi
<kahrytan> jussi01,  lets try that but where to do it
<jussi01> kahrytan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<jussi01> kahrytan: /etc/default/grub
<kahrytan> doesntexist
<dmatt> eagles0513875: does work for me, but i tested it only on unencrypted network
<eagles0513875> its been up and down for me
<eagles0513875> now its working and i havent updated in about 2 weeks
<jussi01> eagles0513875: do you ahve a support question?
<eagles0513875> just trying to see if anyone else as a working plasma-widget-network-manager working on a wpa2 encrypted network
<eagles0513875> dmatt: may i pm you
<dmatt> eagles0513875: yes
<fire_> hello
<fire_> can someone help me?
<jussi01> !ask | fire_
<ubottu> fire_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickep> Hi, how do I cleanly disable the greeter sound in GDM? I read the bug reports about removing the .wav which I do not want. Also disale "Gnome login sound" in Startup Applications does not make a difference. I already disabled the system sounds in the Sound preference dialog.
<fire_> I can't see videos, I have installer ffmpeg, I can hear them but can't see them, the window apears transparent, not white, not black. I have installed my nvidia drivers and they work good with compiz and everything
<kasimon> Hi. Has anyone managed to enable ~/.xsession on karmic. I tried https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589544#c7 without success.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589544 in general "The new gdm doesn't give an option to use .xsession" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<joaopinto> mickep, the new gdm does not have a configuration interface, renaming the .was maybe your only option
<joaopinto> ops, .wav
<mickep> joaopinto: ok, since it is bug-reported I'll do that and wait for a fix. I have a feeling that this has to be done fast, since many people have their laptops on conferences and similar places where you don't want any sound.
<kahrytan> Now grub2 is configured... there wouldnt be a way to install multiple packages at once in software center would it?
<joaopinto> mickep, since there is a simple workaround is unlikely that there will be a fix for the current release
<mickep> joaopinto: I'm not sure. To actually remove the file might lead to problems if you want that file playing at another occation.
<joaopinto> it is a minor problem, not a bug but the lack of the feature, and there is a simple workaround,
<joaopinto> mickep, what is the file pathname ?
<hipitihop> indus_: sorry back now.... see bottom of tge log ... "Out of memory: kill process...."  what is causing this, it is a 2gb machine with 1.3 free prior to running this thing
<kahrytan> is there gui tool to edit fstab?
<joaopinto> hipitihop, what are you running ?
<hipitihop> joaopinto: afaik it is mtd which is a DVD import in Mythbuntu
<mickep> joaopinto: it is an ogg file in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo, not sure which one, most likely "system-ready.ogg"
<mickep> (which actually points to dialog-question.ogg)
<kasimon> Anyone? I think it is a serious regression and has completely disabled my working environmenet.
<gRnt> Hi all I am looking for a package someone in the ubuntu channel was able to help me out and said it existed but my current repo's don't see it
<gRnt> gRnt: libkadm55 (source: krb5): MIT Kerberos administration runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-5ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 147 kB, installed size 400 kB [21:10] <jrib> gRnt: what version of ubuntu are you using exactly?   That package exists in the latest ubuntu
<joaopinto> kasimon, the "serious" is arguable :)
<gRnt> is there a way to fix that?
<joaopinto> gRnt, that package is not available on karmic, maybe it was renamed to libkadm5srv6 ?
<indus_> hipitihop: hello
<joaopinto> kasimon, search for a bug report on launchpad, if is not there report it
<gRnt> joaopinto: I tried that and it didn't find it, I'll try again incase I typoed, could I add the jaunty repo to my sources.list and get it from there? or does that not work
<joaopinto> gRnt, NO, you can't
<gRnt> wow okies :s
<gRnt> sorry still learning, going backwards is bad?
<joaopinto> you can't mix different versions repositories :P
<indus_> hipitihop: sorry dont know about this error
<joaopinto> mixing different versions is bad
<gRnt> joaopinto: after all of that must have typoed it, as it is already up to date!
<gRnt> On with the tutorial! thanks
<kasimon> joaopinto: it's already there (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+bug/398300), but doesn't have a solution.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398300 in gdm "The new gdm doesn't give an option to use .xsession" [Low,Triaged]
<joaopinto> kasimon, have you tried to create a /usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktop file with the described contents ?
<kasimon> joaopinto: yes, but gnome is started nevertheless.
<joaopinto> hum, I assume that by adding a xsessions entry you get a new session type option on GDM, right ?
<kasimon> yes, that part works. I also checked ~/.xsession is executable (my favourite mistake)
<ActionParsnip2> yo yo yo
<gRnt> Argh, scrolled down past a few major steps in the tutorial, CLI is a very hard thing to get used to!
<joaopinto> kasimon, that's odd :\
<kasimon> joaopinto: yes, really. And I don't know how to debug X session startup.
<richardcavell> okay, guys, what's the countdown now?
<Termana> 2 days?
<joaopinto> kasimon, you need to hack around /etc/X11/Xsession
<dtchen> phako: it's very likely a dupe anyhow
<kasimon> joaopinto: do you have any details? I'm currently creating a debug session that only outputs the environment to /tmp
<joaopinto> kasimon, adding a set -v on /etc/X11/Xsession might help
<joaopinto> kasimon, I assume you checked .xsession-errors
<kasimon> joaopinto: yes, i did. I'll try that
<Dink> Not sure how to file this but the only way for me to have gdm/gnome start on tty7 and have other working terminals is to remove splash from the kernel line. Known bug ?
<joaopinto> Dink, it's know, only with some graphical cards, there should be a bug already reported about it, search on launchpad
<joaopinto> known
<Dink> search under x11, xserver-xorg, usplash,xsplash,gdm ?
<joaopinto> it's usplash related
<Dink> cool thanks will look
<joaopinto> Dink, you have the latest updates installed, right ?
<Dink> yep
<joaopinto> that problem was fixed for some cases some weeks ago
<joaopinto> ok :\
<Dink> legacy ati card, might be why
<Dink> Its not a big issue to me, I usually like to boot to term anyways so I can manually mount my encrypted drives then I start up gdm. Like hiding the fact that my fs are encrypted.
<Dink> Wasn't sure if it was reported or not
<Dink> obrigado e tem um bom dia
 * Dink goes back to lurking 
<kasimon> joaopinto: no time now to work on the xsession issue. If I find out something about it, I'll add it to the launchpad bug.
<kasimon> joaopinto: thanks for the hints.
<joaopinto> kasimon, ok, if i get some time i will also check it out, thanks
<alankila> sd*/sdf
<alankila> whoops, just ran out of memory while developing...
<ebb> im excited ... yeh im sad :/
<Jimmio> Yay Karmic! :D
<ebb> =]
<ebb> actualy not that sad , it would be sad to say queue outside at midnight to get it
<zetheroo> 1 day to go ... ohhhh yeah
<zetheroo> any changes going to take place in the next 24 hours?
<ebb> less then 24 hours?
<ebb> it was 1 day to go yesterday
<zetheroo> right
<zetheroo> what time does the canonical clock go by?
<ebb> lol
<zetheroo> ha
<dtchen> there's no set time
<dtchen> we go through this same question every release
<zetheroo> yeah  ... I know ...
<joaopinto> changes on the last 24h would be bad :P
<ebb> lol
<dtchen> the only change has been to ubiquity, uploaded to karmic-updates, for a respin of i386 disks
<zetheroo> its just fun to bring it up every time ...
<ebb> release day is a specail day that can be up to 48 hours :)
<zetheroo> indeed
<zetheroo> its a like Christmas and New Years all in one
<zetheroo> ha
<xevil> anyone have the problem of the akonadi server failing to start?  possible solution?
<zetheroo> so its probably just fine to upgrade already to Karmic .. ay?
<ebb> meybe they want to release it exactly every half year so they take in to account leap years
<zetheroo> hmm
<dtchen> zetheroo: karmic is final in the repository already.
<dtchen> again, only the i386 disks are being respun
<Dr_Willis> Yea - there really shouldent be any updates this late in the game.
<zetheroo> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> I tend to update/upgrade a day or 2 befor release.. then wait a week after reelase to update/upgrade again. :) to miss the servers gettting hammered  on the days after release
<zetheroo> has anyone here done an update from Jaunty to Karmic? ... and if so.. how did that go? ... any glitches?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  theres been people in here with issues.. and many with no issues..
<ebb> could download from the torrent :)
<delight> zetheroo: i did this twice on beta time already
<ebb> im going for the torrent
<Dr_Willis> ebb:  i tend to get the torrents  to get the cd's if i want them on release day. :) the speeds are amazing at that time.. but i wait on upgrading.
<xevil> the only issue I had was the akonadi server crash...
<zetheroo> is the final release up for torrenting ?
<Lazy> zetheroo: i had issue with openoffice dependencies but otherwise there were no problems when i upgraded to beta
<Lazy> zetheroo: i think the openoffice dependencies are now fixed
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is nearly released, but asking "when" delays it another day! | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | RC Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so on release day the ISO downloads are better than now?
<delight> zetheroo: one time it worked great the other time it crashed could not boot anymore.so i took my live cd booted mounted the old root made an chroot and run the rest of the installation with dpkg --configure -a
<zetheroo> Lazy: ok ... desktop or laptop?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  for torrents on release day. they are amazing fast.
<Lazy> zetheroo: desktop
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  for 9.04 i was able to get the whole cd in about 10 min via torrent
<zetheroo> delight: I see ..
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: why not just download and install the rc and update it
<zetheroo> Lazy: right
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  thats what i often do.. and all my machines are done that way now.. but i also get the torrents for the release. so i have the released isos to burn :)
<Dr_Willis> and of course i help seed them :P
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: normally i wait till after release day to download it
<Dr_Willis> I got a usb flash drive with grub2 setup now where i can boot the iso files also.
<eagles0513875> nice
<Dr_Willis> within an hr or 2 of release.. the torrents will be very fast. :0
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: seems like for not using my duel boot plasma nm seems to be working with wifi again O_o which is nice
<ebb> Im gonna keep my torrent on =]
<ebb> im at university so fast connection
<Dr_Willis> They need to work out a way to torrent the updates :)
<Dr_Willis> but i got an apt-cache-ng server on this lan. so i just got to get the updates once for the whole lan
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: torrenting updates would be awesome
<Lazy> Dr_Willis: there is package apt-p2p but that kinda sucks
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  its doable/ but if no one is shareing.. then it wont gain much :(
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I was using apt-cacher for a while and then apt-proxy as well ... it worked for a while and then flatlined
<Lazy> it does not support ipv6 and there were some other annoying little things when i tried it with jaunty
<Dr_Willis> using apt-cacher-ng right now
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: what is the -ng bit?
<Dr_Willis> on a 3 pc home lan - it works well
<Dr_Willis> 'next generation'
<Dr_Willis> i think :)
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<zetheroo> ok
<RamunasM> hello folks, I was trying to install 9.10, and it seems the installer is not showing my first hdd, I have 2. And it seems there's a bug about this, with status fix comitted, so what does that mean for me?
<zetheroo> is there a gui for it yet/
<zetheroo> ?
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): Caching proxy for distribution of software packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (karmic), package size 277 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Dr_Willis> you dont need a gui for it. :) it has a web interface
<om26er_> RamunasM, no its not
<Dr_Willis> not that you do much with the interface...
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: it does? ... is that a new thing ?
<om26er_> RamunasM, i have two hard drives and they both are detected well
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  no idea. ive only started using it
<pmatulis> RamunasM: bug #?
<Lazy> !info apt-p2p
<ubottu> apt-p2p (source: apt-p2p): apt helper for peer-to-peer downloads of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5 (karmic), package size 107 kB, installed size 624 kB
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh ok ... sounds good  though ... i was having to set it all up in the terminal etc ...
<RamunasM> my problem is the same: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303071
<RamunasM> its just that I tried 32bit build
<om26er_> Dr_Willis, are you a real doctor or Ubuntu Doctor?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  add one line to the apt system configs on the clients to point them to the server.. and thats about it.. :)  if i recall right
 * Dr_Willis is a Witch Doctor.
<eagles0513875> this is interesting has the default button to get to the list of installed kernels changed since jaunty from f2 to f12 O_o
 * Dr_Willis puts the lime in the coconut and drinks it right up.
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: gosh ... that's simple .... maybe i'll try to set it up again ...
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm having trouble booting... I get dumped to a busybox shell after the kernel claims it can't find /   (and this is off a stock install)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: is there a good how-to you can point me to
<zetheroo> ?
<Roey> of karmic
<Roey> hey Dr_Willis!
<eagles0513875> Roey: when you say install or waht ever make sure you try turn of acpi and all that some times that helps
<Roey> acpi. ok.
<Roey> acpi=off
<Roey> in the linux boot line, right?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i found some on google/forums - some of them are 'wrong' and want you to edit the source.list i think.. thats not needed.
<eagles0513875> no hit f6 then hit space to toggle it off
<Roey> ok.
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981085
<Dr_Willis> apt-cacher-ng guide.
<Roey> what does that have to do with the system not finding /   (acpi being off)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: oh ok ... thanks
<RamunasM> pmatulis, om26er_  maybe its related to something like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/60868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60868 in gparted "gparted does not detect sdb" [High,Fix released]
<RamunasM> as its shown on fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> I dident have to do the inscrtuctions at 2.2 on that guide. i recall
<Roey> ah
<Roey> netsplit.
<Roey> Dr_Willis:  could you help me with this issue?  I have the output of 'blkid' and the contents of my grub.cfg in http://pastebin.com/f6efcbf2c
<Dr_Willis> Roey:  and what are you trying to do?
<Roey> Dr_Willis: boot.
<Roey> I installed Karmic, and now I get dumped to a busybox/ash shell as the kernel panics because it cannot find /
<coz_> Roey,  is this dropping to  initramfs?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used any sort of raid setup. what drive is your / drive?  and wheres th boot stuff at?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I am kinda stuck at step 2 - hehe
<c_korn> will the release isos differ from these dailys ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<IRConan> c_korn: only a little, you can download them and rsync up to the release I think
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  all i did I think was set up the cacher line/file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d$ pastebinit  01proxy
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f67bcc771
<Dr_Willis> cat 01proxy
<Dr_Willis> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://localhost:3142";
<Dr_Willis> On the 'server' then on the clients i changed localhost to be th eright ip#
<gRnt> Hi all I have been following a tutorial here http://www.wtorrent-project.org/trac/wiki/DebianInstall to install wtorrent with rtorrent anyway everything has gone smoothly, Installed all the packages required, and everything till now has been fine, when I try and run rtorrent as suggested in the tutorial the terminal throws me the following error rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.11: cannot open shared o
<Italian_Plumber1> I have a question about the torrents for karmic's install CDs.
<eagles0513875> hey Dr_Willis question for ya has the button to pull up grub menul list changed from grub to grub 2
<Italian_Plumber1> Grnt: I have rtorrent installed.  Did you compile it yourself?
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  what button? Ive never noticed a grub menu list..
<Dr_Willis> I got my grub menu to always show.   i unhide it
<eagles0513875> in janunty it used to be f2 to pull it up
<eagles0513875> im running karmic in a vm and it seems it only happens when i hit f12
<gRnt> Italian_Plumber1:  followed the tutorial in the link above to ensure I got it right so I guess so? Installed via subversion just changed the release numbers on libtorrent and rtorrent to suit current releases
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  i Thought one used the escape key. :) but i always make my grub menu unhidden.. so ive neer tried F12 or F2
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so you created that file 01proxy
<Italian_Plumber1> ah... I installed it with "sudo apt-get install rtorrent"
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  yes
<eagles0513875> ohhh wait it could be escape key
<Italian_Plumber1> I don't do much self-compiling.
<renatomefidf> anyone know if canonica uploaded the 9.10(final) and did not publish the link?
<eagles0513875> but for some reason on my vmware fusion vm on osx it seems to be f12
<zetheroo> and I would use the same line in my server machine? Acquire::http::Proxy "http://localhost:3142";
<Roey> coz_: yes exactly
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: ^^
<eagles0513875> renatomefidf: nothing else is gonna be released till release day except for the RC which is out
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  installed the apt-cacher-ng on my main server. and used that file... and same file on every client. only chanbgd the  localhost
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  id think so.
<Roey> coz_: it is dropping to initramfs
<coz_> Roey,  ok  after it drops to initramfs  wait about 3 seconds then type   exit
<Roey> ok
<Roey> what's the rationale behind this?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: do i have to install the package on the clients as well?
<eagles0513875> how do i unhide it Dr_Willis
<Italian_Plumber1> and I use rtorrent on hardy....
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  No.
<coz_> Roey,  it will boot  then you will have to edit  /etc/default/grub and insert   rootdelay=40 and I will upload an example of that
<hernad> for example on launchpad I have found that one bug is resolved with eclipse 3.5.1 ubuntu7 but these packages doesn't exists on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/eclipse/
<Roey> but it tells me "Gave up waiting for root device"
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:   i edit the /etc/default/grub file and  set a delay to show th emenu
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... so just create the file on the clients and change localhost to the server's IP
<coz_> Roey,  try it again
<Roey> coz_: so that means that  my system will delay in forty seconds booting up?
<RamunasM> eagles0513875: is the 27th day build newer than the RC?
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<coz_> Roey,  no not quite  I have to do the same here because of my scsi drives
<eagles0513875> RamunasM: rc if im not mistaken is always a new daily build
<Roey> coz_: I have a softraid1 btw
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  thats what i did. and about all i did i recall.. buti never use synaptic. so  not sure ifyou have to do what they suggest for synaptic.. OR if that guide is just a little old
<eagles0513875> hernad: probably the other servers have or are in the process of getting mirrored
<coz_> Roey,  ok that may be the issue  let me upload this file hold on
<Roey> coz_:  thanks
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok ... I'll give it a whirl ...
<hernad> ten days ?
<hernad> and which is the primary one ?
<eagles0513875> the canonical ones setup the package manager to use the main server
<c_korn> IRConan: fine, will do that.
<eagles0513875> hernad: before you do that type apt-cache policy eclipse on the command line for me and pastebin the out put please
<Italian_Plumber1> are torrents for the karmic install CD (final release) available now, or will they be "released" along with the direct downloads from the mirrors?
<IRConan> Italian_Plumber1: they'll be released with the direct downloads
<IRConan> they don't know the hash yet :P
<Italian_Plumber1> well that's what I thought.
<hernad> bringout@desk-c2:~$ sudo apt-cache policy eclipse
<hernad> eclipse:
<Italian_Plumber1> so if I go get the torrent now, I'm getting the beta version
<hernad>   Instalirano:3.5.1-0ubuntu6
<hernad>   Kandidat 3.5.1-0ubuntu6
<hernad>   Verziona lista
<hernad>  *** 3.5.1-0ubuntu6 0
<hernad>         500 http://archive.sigma-com.net karmic/universe Packages
<hernad>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<hernad>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | hernad
<hernad> but this is my mirrored
<ubottu> hernad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<eagles0513875> hernad: run sudo apt-get update
<IRConan> Italian_Plumber1: you could get the isos of the dailies and just get the changes by torrent on thursday
<hernad> sorry
<eagles0513875> then run apt-cache policy eclipse again and tell me if the version is the same or not
<Italian_Plumber1> hmm good idea IRConan... I never thought of that...
<coz_> Roey,  here is the screenshot   http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot-grub__-etc-default__-_gedit.png   and here is the file   http://www.speedyshare.com/256548469.html
<IRConan> Italian_Plumber1: saves server load on thursday which can only be a good thing
<Cantcme> its wednesday 11:25pm here! hehe
<eagles0513875> hernad: what sudo apt-get update does is updates the list of whats in the repositories
<IRConan> Cantcme: don't expect a midnight release...
<Cantcme> haha yeh i know :D
<coz_> Roey,  make sure you have the quote marks properly places   then when you finish editing that file  open a terminal and run   sudo update-grub
<Italian_Plumber1> but wouldn't bit torrent only retrieve the new bits of the file, and not "erase" the old bits?
<hernad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/303539/
<courpse> In desperate need of some help, :/
<eagles0513875> hernad: run apt-cache policy eclipse again and let me know if its the same version or not
<eagles0513875> courpse: just ask your question and if someone knows they will help you
<courpse> I was upgrading to Karmic from Jaunty, 16 mins lef, my comp is frooze.
<courpse> I can boot from a Jaunty live CD.
<hernad> apt-cache policy is the same ubuntu6
<IRConan> Cantcme: for one thing because you are the very first timezone for which it becomes the 29th... it'll probably be the 30th for you by the time they release
<Roey> coz_: I'm having trouble downloading it (I get "protocol died unexpectedly" and I have trouble with wget as well)
<Roey> coz_: can you put it up on pastebin.com?
<hernad> it is expected
<courpse> Is there anyway i can boot from liveCD, and apply a upgrade to the hdd?
<coz_> Roey,  sure hold on
<Roey> coz_: also, I'musing grub2
<Cantcme> IRConan: yeh im expecting it to be the 30th here or close to
<hernad> on every server i have looked up eclipse ubuntu6 is the last one
<eagles0513875> hernad: if you want the latest and greatest then you could always install it from the eclipse.org website
<coz_> Roey,  right this is for grub2  and here is the pastebin   http://pastebin.com/m36076440
<courpse> Anyone?
<Roey> coz_: thanks, one moment while I apply these
<coz_> Roey,   so in terminal   sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Roey> ok
<IRConan> hernad: eclipse distribution from the website is good... it's a java app so it doesn't even need installing really
<Roey> coz_: oh..../etc/default/grub...ok
<hernad> you don't get my point, my primary question question is: are there changes on karmic repositories in last 10 days
<coz_> Roey,   then carefully place that   rootdelay=40 just as I have it
<RamunasM> courpse: why would you want to do that?
<coz_> Roey,  then save the file  and in the terminal    sudo update-grub
<coz_> Roey,  then reboot and see if it is to your likeing
<hernad> regarding eclipse, I have got ubuntu7 eclipse from launchpad manually downloading deb by deb
<IRConan> hernad: there will be some...
<courpse> RamunasM, To try and save my os.
<joaopinto> hernad, yes there are
<joaopinto> latest eclipse on karmic is 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu1
<Roey> coz_: ok
<coz_> Roey,  let me know
<hernad> and what  is in your sources.list ? which server ?
<joaopinto> hernad, gb.archive.ubuntu.com, but this is not a recent change, so must servers should be updated at this time
<Roey> coz_: two questions:  (1) is the vga= necessary (i.e. it was not in my line apparently), and (2) what does update-grub do?
<RamunasM> courpse: if its not booting, I don't think its going to upgrade
<IRConan> hernad: that's the one on packages.ubuntu.com definitive answer
<om26er> the date here is 28th oct karmic will release tomorrow?
<vega-> does eclipse in ubuntu nowadays have a real maintainer or did someone "just package it"  and that's it ... historically support has not been very good (no updates in many years)
<om26er> or after 6  hours?
<joaopinto> om26er, yes, but don't ask for the specific time, there is no time
<courpse> RamunasM, So you think theres no chance of upgrading to a different source?
<eagles0513875> vega-: check out the website
<coz_> Roey,  if the vga is not there already then no I dont think it is necessary and the update-grub updates the grub.cgf file which is the file read for the grub menu  etc
<vega-> eagles0513875: which web site?
<eagles0513875> vega-: eclipse.org im using it in my java class
<RamunasM> courpse: I'm no expert, so don't trust my word
<courpse> RamunasM, I can get to a console, with no network.
<joaopinto> vega-, there is specific maintainer on the Debian sence, there was smeone working on it hard to make sure it was updated on this release
<vega-> eagles0513875: err, read my question...
<courpse> Maybe download all packs from upgrade, then boot to that console, and install them from there.,
<RamunasM> courpse: in that case, you could get the alternate install cd
<om26er> joaopinto, this was the answer of my first question or second?
<eagles0513875> ! info eclipse
<vega-> joaopinto: hmm ok
<eagles0513875> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<RamunasM> courpse: and use it to try to upgrade I guess
<joaopinto> om26er, there is no specific time for the release
<courpse> I have no blank disks.
<om26er> joaopinto, what's the time there
<eagles0513875> karmic seems to have the latest version of eclipse
<om26er> your time
<Italian_Plumber1> hmm... that reminds me... I need to go get some
<joaopinto> om26er, the time is not relevant for the release, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<courpse> I'd waqit tell i had some, but i need some processes up and running 5 mins ago, :/
<joaopinto> it will be out somewhere on the next 48h
<RamunasM> courpse: you don't actually have to burn it, you can just mount the ISO from the terminal?
<RamunasM> if you have a way to download the ISO to the machine that is
<vega-> eagles0513875: yes, and my question was and still is "does it have a real, active maintainer in ubuntu", because if not, it's better to use the eclipse.org version directly
<hernad> It seems my provider redirected all *.archive.ubuntu.com to it's local server !?
<courpse> RamunasM, uhhuh!
<courpse> RamunasM, Smart thinking!
<eagles0513875> hernad: ouchie :(
<courpse> I'll download it to hdd via liveCD.
<Roey> coz_: can I pm you for a sec?
<coz_> Roey,  sure
<Roey> coz_: I ran update-grub and goit errors
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: so ... sudo apt-get update worked on the client ... but sudo apt-get upgrade said there was nothing new to fetch ... and I know that the server is more updated than the client
<eagles0513875> vega-: sry mis read that :( but you do alot like me if its an old version in the repos i usually go to the source site and either compile from source or package they have
<hernad> yes it is :(
<eagles0513875> zetheroo: you trying to upgrade from jaunty
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  no idea on that. I update/upgrade/dist-upgrade on every box basically the same
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<zetheroo> eagles0513875: no .... thanks
<eagles0513875> zetheroo: try instead of upgrade dist-upgrade
<zetheroo> eagles0513875: I am not trying to upgrade to Karmic :)
<vega-> eagles0513875: what i'm looking for it it has proper support nowadays in ubuntu, we have used the eclipse.org packages directly now for a few years but of course it would be better/easier to use the ubuntu-packaged ones
<vega-> but if the support is as before, then best to use the eclipse.org version..
<eagles0513875> vega-: i hear ya.
<courpse> Is there a iso for karmic?
<joaopinto> courpse, is not out yet
<courpse> Crap.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what do i change to unhide grub menu cuz grub_time out is set to 10
<Dr_Willis> several diffrent isos for 9.10  ;) but the final is not out yet.
<courpse> I really need one, :/
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:   You DID rerun 'update-grub' after changing the file?
<RamunasM> courpse: I assume you want this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:   pastebinit  /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f6f61e004
<Dr_Willis> checkout mine.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: i didnt change anything seems like the time out default is 10
<courpse> RamunasM, Again, your the man,
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875:  Not what what keys you are hitting to do what exactly then really..  I always see my grub menu for 10 sec with that config
<Dr_Willis> unless its some other setting causien it to hide
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: this time i hit esc on my vm on vbox then f12 on vmware fusion it seemss
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the   #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what should i change that 2
<Dr_Willis> I got it commented out. :) it has NO setting.. thus its NOT hidden.
<Dr_Willis> that may of been what i changed to force it to unhide - i dont rember.
<Dr_Willis> i edited it a few weeks back
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<Dr_Willis> compare my pastebin'd file to yours
<domjohnson> hello
<stsm> if i install  the 9.10 beta, will i be abel to update?
<stsm> to the actual release
<Pici> sure
<Italian_Plumber1> how many daily builds are left before the final release?  One?  Two?  Is there a set time they normally come out?
<stsm> ok so im guessing its best to install the beta at this point?
<stsm> need to install a new system
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: i think I know what i missed ... step 4 ... :)
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: did you throw all that in your terminal as well?
<joaopinto> Italian_Plumber1, unless there is a major issue the current daily should be final
<zetheroo1> oops ... Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.100:3142.
<joaopinto> this is the time for mirror propagation, not for fixes :P
<zetheroo1> oh duh ...
<zetheroo1> gosh its getting late ...
<Italian_Plumber1> so chances are that the current torrent hash(es) will be the finals?  Very nice.
<switchgirl> hi anyone having issues with streaming sound (trying to watch bbc news it shows the picture not the sound)
<stsm> Italian_Plumber1: is your name Mario or Louigi maybe? :p
<switchgirl> I'm in karmic
<switchgirl> I tried rebooting
<coz_> oooo  italian jokes?
<eagles0513875> switchgirl: i have no audio what so ever
<stsm> coz_: not disrespectful
<Italian_Plumber1> no, David (handle comes from "My boss is an Italian Plumber", as a parody of "My boss is a Jewish carpenter")
<eagles0513875> then again im duelbooting on a mac switchgirl
<coz_> stsm,  ok   because I am one "big" italian lol
<stsm> coz_: jsut made me think of mario bros on the old NES lol
<coz_> stsm,   :)
<Italian_Plumber1> well yes, the "Italian Plumber" is a reference to Mario, of Mario Brothers fame
<coz_> stsm,  actually it was kind of clever :)
<Dai> Italian_Plumber1: you're a sick man, stomping all over mushrooms and flying turtle-duck...  things.  you should be ashamed of yourself!
<RamunasM> wish me luck, going to try installing again
<RamunasM> :)
<Dai> okay, not really, but meh.
<stsm> lol
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Roey> Italian_Plumber1: score+1 :)
<stsm> switchgirl: is that just flash or actual streaming?
<stsm> my dog is one big italian too btw coz_ :p (around 90 kilos)
<coz_> :)
<gnomefreak> stsm: join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue non support topics
<stsm> gnomefreak: ill just /ignore you and shutup :)
<gnomefreak> stsm: ignoring me wont help any.
<stsm> the part about me shutting up will help more then enough (im gonna do that from now)
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: did the import and still nothing ...
<RanDom33> something happenned to my wireless card, it no longer shows the "essids" in the drop down menu. The last thing that I did was assinged the interface a static ip address by editing /etc/network/interfaces . It was working just fine after /etc/init.d/networking restart, I wake up this morning and it will not work.
<joaopinto> Ranakah, once you add the card to the interfaces, it will not be managed byt networkmanager
<Ranakah> :D
<Ranakah> sorry but Ranakah is not RanDom33
<Ranakah> :D
<RanDom33> joaopinto, can i set it up some way through that network manager with a static ip address?
<Omar87> Hi all.
<RanDom33> joaopinto, how can i reverse the damage I did?
<joaopinto> RanDom33, you should, network manager allows to setup static ips
<joaopinto> Ranakah, just remove the config from etc/network/interfaces
<Omar87> I'm just wondering, why does Ubuntu only a partial upgrade only?
<RanDom33> joaopinto, alright, one second, am going to delete the config file and then reboot.. correct?
<Ranakah> :D
<joaopinto> yup, restarting networkmanager should be sufficient
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  i never did the import. i just let the things download as needed
<joaopinto> Omar87, are you already running karmic ?
<Omar87> joaopinto, yes.
<joaopinto> Omar87, so that message is expected in certain upgrade stages
<Omar87> joaopinto, and it's already working like magic with me. :)
<Omar87> joaopinto, I see.
<Omar87> joaopinto, thanks a lot. :)
<joaopinto> yw :)
<RanDom33> joaopinto, that worked, now i need to find someway to setup static ip address of 192.168.1.125 with that network manager.
<RanDom33> joaopinto, i deleted that conf file i wrote
<kklimonda> RanDom33, you can create custom connections in nm
<CShadowRun> Uhh, this is really dumb...in 9.10 you can't bind the super key to open a menu
<CShadowRun> It's treated like a modifier now so you can't bind it on it's own
<CShadowRun> driving me nuts.
<Pici> It is a modifier, and thats not really new behavior.
<CShadowRun> well, windows seems to be able to handle it :P
<CShadowRun> it worked in 9.04 apparently
<RanDom33> kklimonda, im not showing an option for that... only "create new connection" which then asks for essid and key . no options for dhcp or static..etc
<CShadowRun> (Windows has plenty of shortcuts using the windows key on it's own, through using it as a modifier)
<Pici> (linux is not windows)
<CShadowRun> no but you'd think that there would be no problem binding a damned key to do what it's supposed to :(
<CShadowRun> been trying for like 6 hours now and it's frustrating me.
<Pici> CShadowRun: You can file a bug if you think it should behave differently, but I think thats the intended operation.  I could be wrong of course.
<wzssyqa> where have the Torrent of 910's dvd
<RanDom33> kklimonda, is there a custom connection setting that im missing? so far I have not found one.
<CShadowRun> No point, i have to ship this laptop out today, so i'll never get to make that work for the user
<CShadowRun> Which is really annoying, baring in mind this laptop has a nice home symbol on the windows key, it's supposed to be used to show the home menu :(
<om26er> i say rupert, karmic can't get more final than 20091028 cd
<Pici> CShadowRun: You're shipping a computer to a customer with a pre-release version of an OS?
<CShadowRun> Pici, to a family friend, and it's RC, with 1 day left to go. Theres no point in not doing it
<CShadowRun> Also, the customer specifically wanted features that was only available in karmic.
<CShadowRun> well, family friend not customer :P
<RanDom33> I am not seeing an option to setup a custom connection in Karmic. I need to setup a static IP address. Am I missing something?
<CShadowRun> Ranakah, right click on the network icon, edit connections, select the connection, edit.
<CShadowRun> RanDom33, *
<Pici> om26er: That is not correct. Please stop spreading false information.
<RanDom33> CShadowRun, thank you
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, have you considered wicd , it can be configured to use static IP
<Jimmio> Alright... where did the decrypt file thing go? I need to decrypt my old files from 9.04. I have the public and private key.
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | RanDom33
<ubottu> RanDom33: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Ranakah> :D
<Ranakah> omg :D
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, add this to your sources.list 'deb http://apt.wicd.net karmic extras'
<wzssyqa> ubottu: Torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Pici> wzssyqa: 9.10 is not released yet, so theres not a torrent available for it.
<Jimmio> How do I get my old key back as my personal key..?
<wzssyqa> Pici: o ,do you known where have an mirrors?
<preecher> is updating 9.04 to 9.10 beta as good as waiting for tomorrow's release? i figure things will be bottlenecked with most dloading tomorrow
<hipitihop> I discovered the following in dmesg is this a serious sata hdd issue ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/303552/
<Pici> wzssyqa: The same mirrors that have the normal releases will have the karmic release when its ready.
<Roey> HI
<Roey> DO I NEED AN ALTERNATE CD if I a installing to an /existing/ raid setup?
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, i will look into that as well... thank you
<wzssyqa> Pici: what i means is mirror of dvd iso
<Pici> preecher: It will, but keep in mind that there is limited support at the moment and there is always the possibility that a bug will be discovered. Also, some install bugs are still being ironed out.
<RanDom33> I figured out the "address, netmask and gateway.. but how do i know what to put in the dns blank"
<Pici> wzssyqa: If they have a mirror of the jaunty dvd iso, chances are they'll mirror the karmic one too.
<RanDom33> DNS blank... and search domains..
<wzssyqa> Pici: but i don't know
<Pici> wzssyqa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<stardust1985> Hi, I downloaded the karmic final i386 desktop iso and created bootable flash by Unetbootin from my provider's pool directory but when I tried to boot it failed with squashfs error. But netbook version worked well
<wzssyqa> Pici: i am downloading from there.it is so slow
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, is your router provided by your ISP ?
<RamunasM> I'm back, installer still can't see one of my hdd's, though fdisk -l lists it just fine, any ideas?
<stardust1985> 112 mirrors are synced :)
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, the router isnt, the modem is
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: you need to mount the partition
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, if so let the modem auto set the dns
<RamunasM> ActionParsnip2: where to?
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: anywhere you like, as long as its not in /proc
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, im going to try wicd, maybe it wont ask for the dns, network manager was requiring it in the blank
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: most people make an empty folder in /media and use that
<hipitihop> Is this a smartd problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/303552/
<aubre> when's the earliest I can download the Karmic server iso?
<domjohnson> Isn't Karmic server already here?
<brianski> what apt mirrors should i use to upgrade to rc?
<aubre> I just see the RC on the server
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, I use opendns rather than the one my ISP uses , you can try that instead : first is 208.67.222.222 ,then second is 208.67.220.220
<ActionParsnip2> brianski: the ones yu have now
<ActionParsnip2> BluesKaj: opendns ones then ;)
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, thanks, i will add those to the fields.
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, ok
<RamunasM> ActionParsnip2: not helping it seems, I mounted in on /mnt/, installer still can't see it
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: strange
<ActionParsnip2> BluesKaj: install dnsmasq and you can run your own DNS server, makes name resolutions way quicker
<brianski> ActionParsnip2: if i do that i can only get a partial upgrade ?
<brianski> s/jaunty/karmic/ i mean
<ActionParsnip2> brianski: gotcha
<ActionParsnip2> brianski: well the rc and the beta use the same repos
<brianski> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic  ?
<RamunasM> ActionParsnip2: could it be because I have swap partition on that HDD?
<courpse> Where can i find a torrent for latest cdimage?
<wzssyqa> Pici: i found one here http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/karmic/rc/
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip2, dnsmasq eh ..how does it work with an ISP provided router ?
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: dont think so, unless you want to wipe the drive clean, then you'll have to use swapoff to deactivate the partition and you can then format it, you will need it unmounted to do this
<ActionParsnip2> BluesKaj: you set 127.0.0.1 as your first name server, if dnsmasq doesnt know, it will ask the web then learn the IP, next request it will already know the IP so will not need to query the web
<wzssyqa> Pici: now 7times fast
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, it authenticates then once it tries to establish its association it disconnects
<RamunasM> ActionParsnip2: hm, so any other ideas? It works just fine when mounted, I mean I can browse it and etc.
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, i put the ip addresses in the DNS1 and DNS2 blanks, do i need something in "DNS domain & Search domain"
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: thats good but if you want to install to it, it needs to be unmounted.
<domjohnson> Be back soon!
<Jimmio> Hey all. Seems I didn't export my private key before installing Ubuntu 9.10... How do I decrypt my files?
<Nukeador> Hi there
<Nukeador> Which is the default font family in Ubuntu 9.10? I saw some screenshots and it looks better
<RanDom33> i can connect to the router... it authenticates, but then it disconnects when it tries to associate
<RamunasM> anyone lse have any ideas? The installer seems to see both hdd, but only shows partitions from the SATA one, not IDE
<RamunasM> *else
<RamunasM> hdd's
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, do i need to put something in the "DNS domain blank.. and the Search domain blank"
<BluesKaj> RanDom33, I don't but your situation is different
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip2, this is a bit beyond my scope now , can you help us with RanDom33 question.
<RanDom33> BluesKaj, thank you
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm I hope hes not looking for the ide drive on /dev/hd## when it should be on /dev/sd##
<RanDom33> ActionParsnip2, i am trying to setup a static ip address on my wireless interface. I have since setup wicd. I set ip to 192.168.1.125, netmask to 255.255.255.0
<RanDom33> ActionParsnip2, set gateway to 192.168.1.1, and clicked "use global dns servers" no entries in dns domain or search domain, put 208.67.222.222 in the DNS1 blank, and 208.67.220.220 in the dns2 blank
<ActionParsnip2> RanDom33: if you want static I, you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<melter> if i started with the oldest ubuntu version i could find (4.10?) and kept doing dist upgrades, would i eventually have a fully updated and functional computer?
<RanDom33> ActionParsnip2, that is what I had it setup as, however I wanted the ability to have drop down menu as well
<RanDom33> ActionParsnip2, i just deleted my conf in there, and installed wicd
<SwedeMike> melter: supposedly yes, but it wont be the same as doing a fresh install with the latest version.
<melter> SwedeMike: it'd be an interesting experiment :)
<jdu> melter: there would be some cruft and it would not include developments like grub, ext4
<melter> interesting
<joaopinto> it will be painful :P
<jdu> melter: I did that between 6.08 and 8.04 on one computer, before I decided it was best just to keep a separate /home and reinstall over /
<suris> hello, how i can enable dual screen? drivers was installed for both video cards by koala installation, but only one monitor shows in Display preferences.
<ActionParsnip2> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RamunasM> can anyone explain this: http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/43/screenshotbv.png ?
<fixxxermet> My desktop is 9.04.  I have a local apt-mirror mirroring 9.04 and 9.10 main, restricted, universe and multiverse.  Can I upgrade to 9.10 using my local mirror?
<fixxxermet> Not mirroring src
<ActionParsnip2> RamunasM: is there a refresh button in gparted?
<RamunasM> ActionParsnip2: yup, tried it. The installer uses gparted I assume, and can't see the partitions either
<RamunasM> so I'm stuck on this live cd
<ikt> wru 9.10 party chan
<om26er> fixxxermet, yes
<Pici> ikt: #ubuntu-release-party
<ikt> TY!
<ikt> I have nfi why it doesn't show up in chan search
<courpse> How do i execute a install disk from inside CLI?
<suris2> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guest56719> i see how to `officially` upgrade from 8.04 & 9.04, but I'm on 8.10 - how do i do that?
<Pici> Guest56719: Upgrade to 9.04 first
<Guest56719> Pici: I see, that seems a pain in the a*** - but hey
<SandGorgon> i'm having frequent problems in Karmic of my external USB mouse locking up - dmesg doesnt show anything interesting. I did not have this problem in any distro since 8.04. Anyway of debugging this ?
<kaddi> hi, I just noticed my sound in skype has vanished. How can I get it back?
<RamunasM> anyone has any ideas why gparted doesn't want to see my partitions? Or a way to figure why its not seeing it?
<RamunasM> hm, when I start gparted from terminal I get: "Can't have overlapping partitions."
<bjsnider> here's a couple of gnome-shell observations:
<RamunasM> any ideas what does that mean
<bjsnider> windows never need to be minimized when you use gnome-shell
<nitrofurano> hi there!
<bjsnider> when you're in "overview mode", the screensaver is delayed, but immediately takes over when you return to viewing one desktop port
<nitrofurano> i updated to Karmic, which seems to come with xsplash on boot - this is not bad, but it lacks configurability for people don't want it running
<RamunasM> is there a way to install karmic without using gparted for partitioning?
<nitrofurano> i renamed /usr/bin/xsplash to /usr/bin/xsplash_ - but i think i think i will get xsplash back again in the next update - how can i disable xplash from settings?
<courpse> Hello, i need to know how to start an install for alternative CD iso in tty.
<joaopinto> RamunasM, you can just create the partitions manually using fdisk/mkfs
<courpse> Is there anyway of starting a update from tty* from a mounted iso?
<RamunasM> courpse: I assume you need to add the cd to the sources.list and do dist-upgrade?
<RamunasM> joaopinto: the partitions are already there, but gparted(and installer) just can't see them
<joaopinto> RamunasM, can you list them with fdisk -l from the terminal ?
<RamunasM> joaopinto: yup
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is nearly released, but asking "when" delays it another day! | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | RC Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview | This channel is not a replacement for filing bugs | Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<joaopinto> so it's an installer bug, please make sure you report it at launchpad
<courpse> Every time i try to do something, it says readonly file system.
<RamunasM> joaopinto: http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/43/screenshotbv.png
<RamunasM> sure, got a link?
<joaopinto> Ranakah, from the livecd: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<joaopinto> assuming you have an internet connection
<Ranakah> OMG
<joaopinto> RamunasM, you might need the alternate cd, since that uses a different installer
<Ranakah> :D
<RamunasM> joaopinto: but this is weird, it works just fine if I use my SATA hdd, but this one is regular IDE
<joaopinto> RamunasM, that is odd :\
<RamunasM> indeed
<joaopinto> actually it is more likely to be a bug on ligparted
<joaopinto> ops, ibparted
<joaopinto> erm lib
<RamunasM> joaopinto: when I start gparted from terminal I get: "Can't have overlapping partitions."
<RamunasM> joaopinto: so it could be something wrong at my side? But nothing changed since my last install
<RamunasM> and I still have a working 8.10 setup on it
<joaopinto> RamunasM, try the text mode: parted
<joaopinto> sudo parted
<joaopinto> list
<courpse> RamunasM, I get erro saying read only file system, how do i get to a real bash tty, and now a maintaince shell that doesnt allow me to write files?
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me if the ubuntu+1 alternatives cd contains the same quick boot features of the desktop version
<joaopinto> hikenboot, the quick boot "feature" is the regular install, both desktop and alternate cds will provide that if you do a regular install
<Omar87> Hi all.
<kaddi> i'm trying to get skype to work on karmic.. it says: bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) all the time and skype does no longer record what I say
<mzz> hikenboot: the installed system will be equivalent. I don't understand what "quick boot features" you want the installer itself to have.
<joaopinto> kaddi, that error is not related to the problem per si, unless you are using a BT device
<kaddi> I'm not...
<joaopinto> kaddi, if you disabled the bluetooth service you need to apt-get purge bluez-alsa
<RamunasM> joaopinto: I believe its not list, but print actually, and its says the same, overlapping partitions
<hikenboot> sorry didnt mean the installer i meant after i install it on a raid/lvm setup and install the desktop will the desktop boot as quickly as if i had installed it with the desktop cd?
<joaopinto> RamunasM, ok, so something is wrong with your partition config...
<kaddi> joaopinto: what else could I try... I'm running it with padsp that gives me at least some sound, even though it's distorted
<joaopinto> hikenboot, the results of installing from alternate or desktop are exactly the same
<hikenboot> ok thanks joaopinto
<joaopinto> kaddi, have you checked the sound settings, set the input device, and you see the level changing as you speak ?
<joaopinto> I mean, the system sound settings, not skype
<Omar87> I had this problem while trying to upgrade my 9.10 install: "Could not download the upgrades" and here are the details: http://pastebin.ca/1646500
<cxo> How do you tell X not to load up when you boot up?
<Omar87> What's the matter?
<cxo> Like runlevel 3 on redhat?
<cxo> network + multi-user + no gui
<RamunasM> joaopinto: got any ideas? http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/43/screenshotbv.png I have a swap partition, Windows partition, 7gb root partition and 60gb for /home
<RamunasM> is there anything obviously wrong with my setup
<mzz> cxo: that's one thing that I'm not sure how to do in the new upstart-enabled world. I suspect you could mess around with the "start on" rules in /etc/init/gdm.conf though.
<duffydack> RamunasM, isnt extended supposed to start at sda4 and all logical sda5+ afterwards?
<duffydack> RamunasM, thats the only thing i see, tho i`m not nerd
<kaddi> joaopinto: where do I check that. I only have something called "multimedia" in my systemsettings. I can set the different devices, but I see no place where I could see the input level of my mic
<duffydack> RamunasM, ah yes, swap is overlapping your extended
<RamunasM> duffydack: so I should remove swap?
<joaopinto> duffydack, can't the swap be contained on the extended, like te other parts do ?
<duffydack> RamunasM, id just redo it myself, sda1 linux /  then extended and fill with logicals.
<duffydack> joaopinto, as I i`m not a nerd enough....no idea.
<joaopinto> he has an extended wihc contains both the swap and /
<dmatt> RamunasM: swap could be placed in extended, no problem
<joaopinto> I am not sure that is invalid
<joaopinto> RamunasM, even if you fix it you should file a bug report, and attach the fdisk output, it seems valid to me
<RamunasM> joaopinto: / is sda1
<dmatt> RamunasM: delete and recreate those partitions, sometjhing went wrong when you created it (what tool did you use for it, anyway?)
<joaopinto> oh, so you have another linux part, /home ?
<RamunasM> yes, the sda5 is /home
<joaopinto> dmatt, I don't see anything wrong on that setup :)
<ebb> is it just me or do other ppl keep refreshing the ubuntu hp ?
<RamunasM> dmatt: I used gparted, when I installed 8.10
<joaopinto> he has a primary /, and an extended containing /home and swap
<duffydack> "extended" there is the extended part of the disk and I didnt think you could make primary partitions in in, only logical
<thiebaude> ebb, what is hp?
<ebb> homepage
<joaopinto> duffydack, isn't swap a logical partition ?
<joaopinto> i mean, it can be
<mattgyver> Im already on an ext4 fs on 9.04, when i upgrade to 9.10 are there any other items (aside from grub2) that will not be setup during the upgrade process which I must do manually?
<mercutio22> I can't interact with flash since the latest update. I mean... I can't play or pause, select videos etc
<thiebaude> ebb, no problem here
<dmatt> RamunasM, joaopinto sorry I made mistake, it is OK
<ebb> oh i cant help refreshing every 5 mins
<RamunasM> so, you see anything else wrong?
<mercutio22> is there a fix already?
<duffydack> joaopinto, well I dunno.. Ive always understood logicals start at #5 and #4 is the extended part they live in
<joaopinto> mattgyver, nope, grub2 is the only corner case, afaik
<duffydack> joaopinto, but Ive never tried to do anything complicated with partition setup.. just a basic / /home and swap
<mattgyver> thanks joaopinto
<duffydack> joaopinto, / primary (sda1) -extended- (sda4) and /home logical (sda5) swap (sda6)  for ex.
<duffydack> joaopinto, /home and swap filling up extended
<jpiche> i've been using karmic for a while, but recently re-installed with it, and now don't have a gui for services anymore. is there something I missed, or is anyone else seeing this?
<duffydack> I try and keep things as simple for myself as posiible :)
<dmatt> RamunasM: do you have old livecd for ubuntu 8.10, where you did partitioning - try if it steal recognises it correctly
<dmatt> omg, steal =still
<RamunasM> dmatt: I still have 8.10 installed
<RamunasM> so I guess I could boot into it and check
<RamunasM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/462666
<dmatt> Rajasun: if it works, then there is a change on side of gparted, if not than something is worng with actual partition data on disk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462666 in ubiquity "Installer can't see my partitions" [Undecided,New]
<RamunasM> dmatt: wrong person, but yes ;]
<dmatt> RamunasM: tab completion, you know...
<RamunasM> okay, rebooting into my regular 8.10 setup
<RamunasM> brb
<Ubee> On the release date, will I receive a email asking me to upgrade to Karmic Koala from Jaunty Jackolobe?
<Ubee> Will the upgrade be a multi-step process or can I upgrade easily in a few steps?
<Pici> Ubee: It'll be as simple as going into the update-manager and clicking on a button, then you'll just need to wait for it to download and install the updates.
 * mzz was going to reply "yes"
<Ubee> I will not need to have a disc? It will update smoothly and quickly?
<Pici> Ubee: As long as you have an internet connection.
<Ubee> From your viewpoint, how will Karmic Koala be different from Jaunty Jackalobe?
<joaopinto> it will be a long update :P
<Ubee> a long update?
<Ubee> jaopinto why?
<Pici> The download will take a long time on release day since everyone is trying to get it at once.
<Ubee> pici, I understand now. Will it be released at a certain time?
<ebb> The torrent will be better download
<Pici> Ubee: Nope, its out when its done.
<RamunasM> it seems it my setup after all
<RamunasM> gparted on 8.10 is not working either
<cowgarden> hi, how comes my windows drive changed its name when i updated? (have to read in my music library again)
<cowgarden> and does anyone know how to set the mouse speed/acceleration beyond limits?
<cowgarden> (limits of the gui)
<BluesKaj> RamunasM, download the GParted live cd iso and burn it , then you can partition at will outside the OS
<mzz> cowgarden: the xinput commandline tool can probably do that
<mzz> cowgarden: (although if you do it that way you have to arrange for that to run on login)
<cowgarden> RamunasM, ubuntu live CD should have gparted too (that way you have a usefull live CD later on and did not waste the CD somehow)
<dmatt> RamunasM: backup and create it from the scratch (you can have the same structure of patitions...)
<cowgarden> mzz, ok, sounds possible :) does it replace the current settings or is that what is set by the gui, too?
<RamunasM> good thing I have a TB drive on sata ;]
<mzz> cowgarden: I'm not entirely sure how the new xinput properties and the old core mouse acceleration interact, or which the gui sets
<BluesKaj> cowgarden, does iot have the latest GParted version , the one that can format a partition to ext4 ?
<Scotchy> hi, why does karmic almost freeze when using swap ?
<mzz> trick question! it doesn't
<Scotchy> everything becomes sooo slow it isn't even possible to move the mouse correctly
<cowgarden> BluesKaj, since the new ubuntu supports ext4 by default its gparted should do so too. however it might not be the latest version.
<mzz> Scotchy: if you're doing a single task that needs more ram than you physically have it'll be really slow, but that isn't new
<cowgarden> BluesKaj, but I'm no expert ;)
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing the message received sound in pidgin getting screwed up in karmic?
<jeansch> Hi, i have a question about ecryptfs: can 'root' user mount my crypted home directory without my passphrase ?
<BluesKaj> cowgarden, having a separateGParted live cd is very useful , no need to have whole OS on it
<harikumar> when 9.10 is released, is it possible to change from beta without reinstalling the os?
<cowgarden> BluesKaj, hm, maybe you are right, I'd just enjoy ubuntu *plus* gparted more
<joaopinto> !final | harikumar
<ubottu> harikumar: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<harikumar> how to get a console
<joaopinto> harikumar, open a terminal ?
<joaopinto> you can also go to the graphical update manager
<joaopinto> System -> Admin -> Update manager
<RamunasM> if you don't know how to open terminal, why are you running test versions?
<BluesKaj> RamunasM, let's not get judgemental here.
<RamunasM> will try, sorry :)
<harikumar> okay...thanx....
<Plugh> I think I've run across a minor bug with 9.10 beta. When I boot either my laptop or desktop that have Windows in partition 1 formatted to NTFS, the system always complains on system start that it can't find fsck.ntfs
<jeansch> i have my answer, for thoses interested, the home can be automaticaly mount on login because pam use the password to unlock the ecryptfs passphrase
<BluesKaj> Plugh, can you mount NTFS in Linux ?
<Plugh> BluesKaj: Sure you can. I do it all the time.
<mzz> sure, but ntfs-3g doesn't install a fsck.ntfs
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm asking you if you can
<Mandrew> how do i find computers on the network running OSX?
<joaopinto> I had the same issue, there is no fsck.ntfs
<mzz> I haven't seen that complaint though, and I do have an ntfs partition
<mzz> is your ntfs listed in fstab or something?
<joaopinto> mzz, it is , the problem is during mountall
<mzz> ah, that makes sense, mine isn't
<Flynsarmy> Why does amixer set 'Master' 75% unmute no longer work in karmic?
<Plugh> BluesKaj: Yes. My system still mounts my windows partition on boot and I have no problem accessing the partition from Ubuntu
<mzz> oh, do you have 0 for the 5th and 6th field in fstab for that partition?
<Plugh> Blues, it is just complaining that the fsck.ntfs program isn't found
<mzz> Flynsarmy: probably because pulse is controlling (resetting) the alsa volume
 * BluesKaj wonders why would a file system check be necessary every bootup
<Plugh> well... that would be another issue but its something that Fedora has done for a long time and it seems to be part of Ubuntu as well.
<DonaldShimoda> hi anybody cannot use flashplayer?
<bjsnider> flash works perfectly here
<DonaldShimoda> buttons or actions dont work in flashplayer for me, anybody else?
<RomD> no problem here
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, ok...
<DonaldShimoda> s***
<mzz> DonaldShimoda: heard someone else mention the same, but it mysteriously went away again
<DonaldShimoda> can please tell me wich version do you have installed?
<DonaldShimoda> mzz, ok thanks for the info
<bjsnider> latest on x64
<DonaldShimoda> im on 64 bits btw
<RomD> 10.0.32.18
<BluesKaj> DonaldShimoda, what browser?
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, he, latest fro wich repo, i think mediubuntu repo is the problem
<bjsnider> just dropped the plugin into /usr/lib/Mozilla/plugins
<bjsnider> or whatever
<DonaldShimoda> BluesKaj, firefox 3.5
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, i really prefer keep clean my install
<bjsnider> medibuntu? what does that have to do with anything?
<mzz> I should be running 10.0.32.18 (32 bits ubuntu) through flashplugin-installer
<bjsnider> DonaldShimoda, just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and you'll be fine
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, are you nervous? calm down, i think flash player download from medibuntu
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, if i dont install it i dont have flasher... so ...
<Plugh> DonaldShimoda: How free of 32 bit stuff is your install? I've tried to use 64-bit versions of a Linux system and usually ran in to a problem when I want to keep it 100% free of 32-bit packages
<DonaldShimoda> Plugh, i dont install nothing 32 bits
 * Dr_Willis laughs at the topic...
<bjsnider> yes i'm nervous. jj arbams wants to kill me after i successfully lobbied paramount to stop making star trek movies
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, lol
<Plugh> DonaldShimoda: ok. Once I get the latest Ubuntu running fully on my machine in 32-bit I will try a 64 bit version of it later on.
<RomD> does anyone know how I can run a script on startup? I tried adding "./scripts/autostart.sh" to the startup applications, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> ive been using 64bit ubuntu for some time now on 3 machunes. with very few issues
<Dr_Willis> RomD:  what is the script supposed to do? You proberly want to use the FULL path not ./whatever/ for starters
<DonaldShimoda> me too
<BluesKaj> DonaldShimoda,  also install ia32-libs , otherwise you will have probs ...I run 64 bit karmic and flash and java work fine
<Plugh> Dr_Willis: the usual problems I have are with flash, adobe reader, and real audio player programs not available for 64-bit.
<DonaldShimoda> BluesKaj, alreadyn installed
<RomD> right Dr_Willis, I don't know why I added the dot there. should be "/scripts/autostart.sh". do I need to add "sh" in front of it?
<DonaldShimoda> BluesKaj, the toruble is flash dont get ANY click of my mouse! very weird...
<Dr_Willis> I have had very few issues with flash, java, or adobe reader. -  and ive not needed realplayer in years. :)
<Dr_Willis> RomD:  if the script is executable and starts with #!/bin/sh   No you wouldent need to
<RomD> it is
<RomD> I'll try thanks Dr_Willis
<BluesKaj> DonaldShimoda, like bjsnider said install ubuntu-restricted-extras package as well
<DonaldShimoda> BluesKaj, already installed....
<Dr_Willis> DonaldShimoda:  ive heard of that issue here lately also..   but not really experienced it.
<om26er_> this song is dedicated to Karmic Koala  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBeAP8EZ9Lc
<DonaldShimoda> the only thing dont working is clicks
<DonaldShimoda> :(
<BluesKaj> fancy nmouse ?
<Plugh> Dr_Willis: It wouldn't surprise me to learn that Ubuntu has figured out how to do it right. I was totally impressed with how well (and how easily) it installed on my laptop. I mainly use real player for some Internet radio stations.
<DonaldShimoda> BluesKaj, good theory, but it work on the system
<Dr_Willis> Only time i hear Realplayer mentioned these days  - is people trying to watch baseball it seems. :)
<Dr_Willis> all the realplayer vidoes ive found/downloaded ive managed to play in vlc/mplayer
<Plugh> I don't use real player for video
<BluesKaj> Plugh, VLC handle internet radio very well too , better than all others so far that i've used ...haven't done realplayer tho...I have an aversion to it after my windows experiences "
<Dr_Willis> Im actually suprised anyone still uses real player..
<DonaldShimoda> amazing...
<Dr_Willis> The company was such a 'big name' for so long.. now itss just a 'oh yea i rember them...'
<DonaldShimoda> i cant see pflash animations... but dont have installed the package flashplayer-nonfree!
<DonaldShimoda> so, i installed and work now!
<sfears> i'm having some trouble with ndiswrapper & restricted drivers manager.   Will anyone try and help me find some info?  ndiswrapper & pcmcia drivers are installed but i still have nothing
<kn100> is ubuntu one working yet?
<legend2440> kn100: not for me
<RomD> I can't edit startup application entries after adding them. I change something, hit save and it shows the updated entry. after closing and reopening the update is gone. can anyone confirm this?
<kn100> the online part of it works perfectly
<BluesKaj> RomD, did you click apply :)
<RomD> BluesKaj: where?
<BluesKaj> dunno, you on gnome ?
<RomD> yes
<RomD> I open the "startup applications preferences"
<RomD> click edit on an entry, change it, click save, close the app, open it again and the changes are gone
<Plugh> bbl
<RomD> I have to remove the entry and add a new one to get it permanently saved
<jpiche> anyone else missing a "Services" admin gui?
<Dr_Willis> I dident notice there was one...
<beniamino> i've just upgraded to karmic, and my root partition is not mounted during boot. i get dropped to a busybox shell. the error is 'gave up waiting for root device' but the device itself seems to be ok (/dev/sda1). the problem seems to be that theres no symlink in /dev/disks/by-uuid for the root partition. can i just create that symlink myself?
<bjsnider> jpiche, that was removed
<Dr_Willis> Services are getting moved slowly to Upstart. some are still handled by the SYSV type system
<bjsnider> that gui tool no longer applies
<jpiche> i see
<jpiche> so.... anyone know how to have apache2 not start by default then?
<Dr_Willis> edit its /etc/init/whatever file - if its handled by upstart
<jpiche> update-rc.d apache2 remove seems to fail, and a gui would be nice for that
<Dr_Willis> update-rc.d is for the sysv system . not upstart
<om26er_> Dr_Willis, you really don't rest man. i always see you here helping people. great job.
<Dr_Willis> one file in /etc/init  proberly handles it all
<jpiche> ah, okay. thanks
<bjsnider> om26er_, he's an android programmed by canonical
 * Dr_Willis is just looking for a nice fembot to compile kernels with.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<om26er_> talking about android. android 2.0 is out
<legend2440> !cookie | Dr_Willis do bots eat cookies?
<ubottu> Dr_Willis do bots eat cookies?: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pici> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<om26er_> how is ubottu speaking
<om26er_> lol
<bjsnider> ubottu is actually lisa lampanelli
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bjsnider> she likes to hang around here
<om26er_> nautilus should also show video previews in it
<om26er_> karmic can release in 3 hours
<om26er_> or 20 hours
<Dr_Willis> see topic. every time someone aks.. it gets delayed a day
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<Pici> !party =~ s/Jaunty/Karmic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<legend2440> whats the next releases codename?  lumpy llama?
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<RamunasM> lucid will have lynx as a primary browser? :P
<Out_Cold> lynx lol
<Out_Cold> i actually prefer links over linx
<Out_Cold> *lynx
<Dr_Willis> dilo
<chazco> Ubuntu 9.10 fixes many bugs for me (finally)... one more can be fixed by modifying an fdi file... can I submit the change anywhere so others can benefit?
<chazco> Would prefer not the have to join launchpad if possible
<Kazagistar> karmic has updated to the newest eclipse version, very cool... where exactly am I supposed to extract a plugin that is released in zip file format only?
<kn100> chazco; what is the bug?
<chazco> kn100 - The evtouch package causes a total system freeze with some touch screens. A bug exists but is marked as fixed...
<kn100> chazco; what bug is this?
<chazco> https://launchpad.net/bugs/368135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368135 in xf86-input-evtouch "X crashes after a few minutes or seconds (Jaunty)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<chazco> I'm going to try a full reinstall soon (probably on the final release) - i'll find out if it's been fixed using some other method then i guess
<chazco> At any rate, aside from the poor login process 9.10 looks like a great upgrade :)
<montamer> hi, how is ext4 support in Karmic?? .... Im planning to install a fresh copy of karmic ..... before i had to reinstall jaunty on ext3 from ext4 as i had very frequent crashes with jaunty on ext4
<kn100> montamer; afaik the 'crash on empty bin' bug was fixed in jaunty so i suppose it probably carried over to karmic
<tj83__> so after tomorrow, we gonna start talking about Lucid Lynx in here?
<leaf-sheep> tj83__: You can find out tomorrow.
<tj83__> lol leaf-sheep
<ukev> hi, netzworkmanager-openvpn does not connect, anyone where it works in karmic?
<beniamino> wow, karmic is the first ubuntu to really bork my system
<montamer> @kn100 so is ext4 still problematic?? ....
<kn100> montamer; well, I have been running ext4 for nearly a year now, and ever since that bug was fixed its been plain sailing
<joaopinto> beniamino, and your question is ?
 * tj83__ doesnt think he will stick with ext4 just yet. personal opinion, seen too many problems through and up to release
<beniamino> joaopinto: my quesiton was above -- no-one answered it
<leaf-sheep> Ubuntu is thrilling on the bleeding edge. If you fear problems, you should be using Hardy on ext3. Otherwise, take a leap of faith. ext4 works great for me.
<beniamino> i've just upgraded to karmic, and my root partition is not mounted during boot. i get dropped to a busybox shell. the error is 'gave up waiting for root device' but the device itself seems to be ok (/dev/sda1). the problem seems to be that theres no symlink in /dev/disks/by-uuid for the root partition. can i just create that symlink myself?
<ukev> I get this error when trying to connect  to a vpn: http://pastebin.ca/1646609
<montamer> @kn100  k ... its time to move to ext4 then :) ... i hope i wont face any problems like in jaunty
<kn100> montamer; good luck :D
<joaopinto> beniamino, no, /dev is recreated by the kernel at each boot
<bullgard4> Can I hope that Karmic final release will include SeaMonkey 2.0?  http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/#2.0
<beniamino> do you know why udev would fail to create a symlink for a particular partiion?
<leaf-sheep> !info seamonkey karmic | bullgard4
<bigbrovar>  on kubuntu ￼ karmic ￼ its either i make a skype call or listen to music i cant do both at the same time. Hope this is fixed b4 final release
<ubottu> bullgard4: seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<leaf-sheep> bigbrovar: The final release is tomorrow. You only can hope... or you only can try and figure out how to fix the issue right now.
<vega-> i have this prob in karmic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubiquity/+bug/408292 any ideas on how to fix it? /etc/default/console-setup is correct but still keyb layout resets to US
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408292 in ubiquity "Keyboard layout setting did not take effect in installed system (dup-of: 421212)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421212 in gnome-settings-daemon "gdm ignores keyboard layout selection for variants" [High,Fix released]
<bullgard4> leaf-sheep:   hm. What information do you want to convey?
<leaf-sheep> bullgard4: What do you mean? The version in Karmic is 1.1.17 for Seamonkey.
<bullgard4> leaf-sheep: Thank you, sir.
<RamunasM> this chan is better than TV, loads of action, no ads, and loads of new info :)
<bigbrovar> leaf-sheep> that is really encouraging I mean why would anyone fcking release a software with this type of bug? is kubuntu really meant for the *average user*
<joaopinto> bigbrovar, you understand that the problem is specific to skype, and you should be complaining to them instead, right ?
<om26er> bigbrovar, do you think yourself as an average user?
<om26er> bigbrovar, think your self as advance user man
<bigbrovar> joaopinto> unfortunately its not just skype man .. vlc, amarok,gmpc flash videos, are affected ..
<bigbrovar> u can only use one sound device at a time
<joaopinto> bigbrovar, so please search for bug reports on launchpad, I am not aware of such a serious bug affecting Kubuntu in general
<bigbrovar> its a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447844 in pulseaudio "kubuntu Karmic can't output sound at the same time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ripps> bigbrovar: I don't use kde, does it use pulseaudio?
<beniamino> is there a channel where people who understand udev/the boot process in ubuntu hang out?
<ripps> it sounds like your experiencing a limitation with alsa that was fixed with pulse
<CShadowRun> Anyone here who knows how to use xmodmap?
<bigbrovar> its a slap on kubuntu users that such a serious bug is confirmed, but unassigned and undecided
<bigbrovar> ripps: kubuntu doesnt ship pulse audio
<ripps> CShadowRun: have you tried `man xmodmap`?
<CShadowRun> yea, and i've read tutorials, i can't figure out what file i'm supposed to edit to apply my changes, or even how to make said changes
<CShadowRun> i've been going at it for about a day now and this laptop is going back to it's owner in an hour
<joaopinto> bigbrovar, you may be right but this is not the proper place to address such concerns, this is a support channel ;)
<CShadowRun> so if nobody can help me with it, it's not going to get fixed
<RomD> ~/.Xmodmap
<CShadowRun> blank file
<RomD> yes it is, so you should add some lines
<CShadowRun> ok
<CShadowRun> so i need to bind keycode 133 to something that's actually usable
<bigbrovar> joaopinto> yeah i was hoping that one here has a work around
<RomD> keycode 133 = Escape
<RomD> for example
<yofel_> beniamino: what's your question? Maybe we can help. (Some of the devs are here too)
<bigbrovar> joaopinto> might be better if a kubuntu+1 channel is created
<drs305> CShadowRun: If you need to get the codes, run "xev" in a terminal. It will show the code for any key you type while the cursor is in the "xev" box.
<RomD> CShadowRun: if it helps, here's my xmodmap file: http://pastebin.com/med11bb0
<CShadowRun> yea, i have the keycode for the key from xev, it's 133
<CShadowRun> i've done keycode 133 = Super_L
<ripps> bigbrovar: there's nothing wrong with kubuntu, the problem is with alsa and your soundcard. This issue is well known and is why pulseaudio was created in the first place. kde used to use arts, but I'm pretty sure that pulseaudio works with kde4.
<beniamino> yofel_: question was above :-( i upgraded to karmic, and now my root partition isn't recognised. i get dropped to busybox with 'gave up waiting for root device'. and when i look in /dev/disk/by-uuid, there is no symlink for the root drive. so it seems that the symlink is not being created. i can mount the root device within busybox, so it doesn't seem corrupt
<CShadowRun> and then relogged, and loaded the xmodmap file
<CShadowRun> but it's still not bindable in keyboard shortcuts
<RomD> you have to to "clear Mod4" and then "add Mod4 = Super_L Hyper_L"
<RomD> take a look at my file
<CShadowRun> oh nice :)
<RomD> if you change the modifiers you have to clean them, to the binding and add them again
<amgarchIn9> what is the shortcut to minimize a window? Is there any?
<RomD> to = do
<joaopinto> beniamino, have you searched launchpad.net for bug reports ?
<courpse> When installing off the alternative CD, i keep getting an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system, kernel-package `linux-generic`
<drs305> CShadowRun: If you just have one key to designate, you can put it in a script in Startup Applications. This is the line in my script:  xmodmap -e 'keycode 82=Tab'
<courpse> Any ideas?
<beniamino> joaopinto: yeah, there is a similar report here: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1785467.html
<RomD> amgarchIn9: peferences -> keyboard shortcuts or use compiz
<beniamino> but that solution doesn't work for me
<bigbrovar> ripps> dude there is nothing wrong with my soundcard mate, its same i used on jaunty (which worked without a problem) (also i use a dell ubuntu with all open standard hardware) this bug was introduced by an update during the release cycle
<joaopinto> beniamino, did you disable GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID ?
<jmcantrell> are there any issues with using ext4 and luks?
<RomD> I'm always getting 3 to 6 amixer zombies. does anyone know how to fix this? http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8701/amixer.jpg
<joaopinto> ripps, no, the problem is not related with alsa at all, please read the bug report
<bigbrovar> ripps> there is defo some things not right in kubuntu for this problem in the first place no point blaming my hardware
<courpse> When installing off the alternative CD, i keep getting an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system, kernel-package `linux-generic`
<CShadowRun> RomD, i loaded your file, keycode 133 is still unbound
<RomD> CShadowRun: that's strange, works fine for me. have you tried "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" ?
<joaopinto> beniamino, if you are using GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID, the problem can't be UUID related
<CShadowRun> yea, still unboundi
<CShadowRun> i'll paste the output from xev
<freenose> I installed lates RC, doesn't hal was deprecated?
<beniamino> joaopinto: i think i didn't have the correct syntax for GRUB_DISABLE.. i just tried again with root=/dev/sda1 and GRUB_DISABLE...=true and now i have a login screent
<yofel> freenose: yes, but there are still some things left (like X I think) that need it
<CShadowRun> RomD http://pastebin.com/mf586919
<freenose> yofel: ah ok
<joaopinto> beniamino, great, still if you have the time search for a bug report on launchpad and try to follow it up, you have a work around, not a fix ;)
<ripps> joaopinto: your talking about 447844? yeah, from what I can tell is that pulse isn't working so kde is falling back alsa-based xine backend.
<beniamino> joaopinto: yeah, i will do
<CShadowRun> RomD, that's with your .Xmodmap loaded
<beniamino> for the moment, i'll edit grub's config but i will also follow up on the bug
<beniamino> thanks
<RomD> CShadowRun: your key is bound to iso_level3_shift which is alt_gr
<joaopinto> ripps, PA is not used on kubuntu, by default
<CShadowRun> i see
<dmatt> bigbrovar: i had exactly the same problem with jaunty. fixed it by setting all outputs to PulseAudio
<RomD> CShadowRun: what does your xmodmap look like
<CShadowRun> it should be bound to Super_L
<CShadowRun> exactly the same as yours, i copy pasted it.
<RomD> umm, yeah that was supposed to be an example. my keys are totally different to yours
<CShadowRun> oh right
 * CShadowRun fixes
<CShadowRun> i just need to leave add mod4 = Super_L Hyper_L i think
<CShadowRun> because by default the key is bound to mod4
<Anathema2> I've tried 9.04 on my laptop (Acer Travelmate 5530) but I had issues where my Atheros AR5B91 would lock up for up to a minute at a time, and minimising or maximising windows had a noticible delay too (Radeon Mobility 3400 HD), don't suppose anyone has experience of those pieces of hardware in Karmic? (I use W7 now but I *want* to like Linux)
<bigbrovar> dmatt> pulse audio was one of the reason i left gnome in the first place.  like i said i never encountered this on jaunty .. sigh!
<joaopinto> PA will get to KDE someday :P you need to go somewhere :P
<ripps> joaopinto: alsa has limitation with most hardware where it can only play several streams, that's why esd, arts, jack, and pulse were created. I believe arts was removed in 9.04, so I don't know what you were using jaunty.
<CShadowRun> RomD  my file now says clear Mod4, keycode 133 = Super_L, add Mod4 = Super_L Hyper_L
<CShadowRun> no dice :(
<joaopinto> ripps, erm, i don't have any problem, I was just clarifying bigbrovar's problem
<Nukeador> hi there
<mbeierl> Anathema2: try the livecd...
<ripps> bigbrovar: alsa has limitation with most hardware where it can only play several streams, that's why esd, arts, jack, and pulse were created. I believe arts was removed in 9.04, so I don't know what you were using jaunty.
<bigbrovar> ripps> joaopinto> that is what phonon is for mate
<Nukeador> I'm getting low volume since I updated to karmic, and the new volume control said it's set to 100%, any ideas how to increase it?
<Anathema2> mbeierl: well, there were no GPU related issues when I tried it for 9.04 :|
<ripps> bigbrovar: phonon uses relies on a backend to play music. In this case, it's using alsa, when it should be using something else.
<mbeierl> Anathema2: the livecd worked but the install behaved differently?
<CShadowRun> aha, figured out what's going on here
<ukev> I get this error when trying to connect  to a vpn: http://pastebin.ca/1646609
<CShadowRun> I need a key that's spare, that's not a modifier key
<CShadowRun> To bind to the home button on my laptop
<Nukeador> I'm getting low volume since I updated to karmic, and the new volume control said it's set to 100%, any ideas how to increase it?
<Anathema2> mbeierl: yes
<CShadowRun> since gnome keyboard shortcuts is stupid and won't let you bind super on it's own to menu.
<CShadowRun> :)
<courpse> When installing off the alternative CD, i keep getting an error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system, kernel-package `linux-generic`
<mbeierl> Nukeador: Right click on the volume control applet and go to preferences.  There's a slider that allows you to go higher then 100% at the top.  try that
<bigbrovar> ripps> u know this is the very thing a user used not be bothered about .. i dont need a have a phd to get somethign as basic as sound to work right on my system. am not eveb talking about complete things here.. just ability to play sound mate
<thopiekar> if a device that is listed in lsusb it doesn't mean that the kernel-module is loaded right?
<mbeierl> Anathema2: I've heard that before.  where the livecd seems to do things that the install doesn't somehow...
<thopiekar> I installed all kernel-modules-* packages except of -alsa and I can't find wlan networks in networkmanager with:
<thopiekar> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 148f:2570 Ralink Technology, Corp. 802.11g WiFi
<bigbrovar> ripps> my experience with PA on gnome has not been encouraging to say the least at least on kde skype works OOTB and as i said earlier i never had this issue on jaunty (and not even with kubuntu karmic beta)
<ripps> bigbrovar: unfortunely, sound is one of the things that has been notorious problematic in most linux distrobutions. Pulse was designed to tie up some things, but alsa is just so damned buggy and inconsitent that it's a nightmare for developers to fix.
<Nukeador> mbeierl, yes I tried that, it's all to the right.
<CShadowRun> RomD i've got it rebinding, i just need a key to bind now that's unused on the keyboard :)
<ripps> bigbrovar: things break in linux, we're trying to help, and it seems that someone filed a bug report, but unfortunetly this bug either only showed up recently or hadn't been reported until now.
<CShadowRun> or maybe a way to bind it to a key combo, like super + D
<Nukeador> mbeierl, I would like to control all the sliders like the previous volume manager
<bigmack83_> i want to lock a user into their home folder, while being able to follow any links in the folder as well. is there a simple way to set this up? im not worried about command access, i dont mind them having access to normal commands
<mbeierl> Nukeador: holy jumpin' man!  I just about had a heart attack.  I accidentally left mine turned up and got an audible notification of you having said my nick :)
<Nukeador> haha
<mbeierl> Nukeador: ya, I hear you.  I haven't found that applet yet...
<Nukeador> :s
<David-T> bigmack83_: 'locking' a user in to their home folder whilst letting them follow links out of their home folder, and running commands outside of their home folder doesn't seem to involve much "locking"
<joaopinto> bigmack83_, you would need to use schroot or apparmor, however that would be extremely complex for a desktop setup
<CShadowRun> Arrrrrgh, after all that, i got it working in xev.
<CShadowRun> And, keyboard shortcuts doesn't notice the change.
<joaopinto> you shouldn't be concerned about users running unpreviliged commands, unless you just want to provide a specific service, on that case you don't provide shell acess at all :)
<bigmack83_> David-T, well i dont mind them having access to basic commands, but the links only go to a few of the web root files for their sites folders
<bigmack83_> joaopinto, well its not for my desktop, it would be on a server installation
<bigbrovar> ripps> its really just frustrating even the bug report dont seem to be getting much attention its one of anyone its still marked as undecided ..  its the pain many kubuntu users have to go thru .. wireless effed up, bluetooth effed up, now sound :(
<ripps> bigbrovar: you can try some other kde channels, maybe they might know somehthing... try #kde
<joaopinto> bigmack83_, check apparmor, you could setup an apparmored ssh profile
<David-T> bigmack83_: there are options, but they are complicated.
<David-T> and you need to know exactly what you're trying to get out of it...
<courpse> No one had problems installing karmic with kernel install errors?
<Nukeador> mbeierl, I have just installed gnome-alsa-control and was able to increase the Master F :D
<bigbrovar> ripps> know them well there would send me back to (k)ubuntu but i will try
<mbeierl> Nukeador: interesting...
<mbeierl> Nukeador: what package provides that?
<ripps> bigbrovar: sorry, I've told everything I know on the issue, Fedora uses pulse with their kde, the fact that ubuntu doesn't just confuses me.
<Nukeador> mbeierl, i went to the software center and search for control under sound category
<CShadowRun> Oh well, owner arrived to pick up that laptop, had to send it off with a non-working home key :(
<bigmack83_> joaopinto David-T well the basic commands would mostly just be things like using git and other basic commands. they should be able to use commands related to managing a java server (resin) and other than that everything should be browser based.
<mbeierl> Nukeador: interesting.  It does not show up in an aptitude search or cmd-not-found suggestion
<Nukeador> mbeierl, let me search for the package name
<Nukeador> mbeierl, gnome-alsamixer
<mbeierl> ok, that's there, thanks
<Nukeador> ;)
<Nukeador> see you guys
<q__> mzz, my sensitivity control for the mouse is reversed (lower sensitivity = faster mouse !?)
<bigbrovar> ripps> it shouldnt mate (its hard to to think ubuntu hate kde :( ) but thanks for helping out mate really appreciate
<AzaTht> is it an feature or an bug that "dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=3GB count=1" creates an 2.1GB large file?
<AzaTht> nah, later
<q__> can anyone check if his sensitivity control for the mouse is reversed, too? (lower sensitivity = faster mouse !?)
<q__> (might have happened due to the update to karmic)
<XDevHald> Anyone know how to automatically set the nick on irssi upon startup without having to change it all the time?
<sam007> can anyone tell me wheter the wlan chipset ralin rt2680 driver problem coressponded in Bug #339891 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/339891) is fixed with the new 9.10 release? it would be very nice to know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339891 in linux "[Jaunty] wireless rt2860 not connecting to WPA" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339891 in linux "[Jaunty] wireless rt2860 not connecting to WPA" [Undecided,Fix released]
<RamunasM> hey, I finally managed to install karmic, but now grub is telling me: Error 2
<RamunasM> and there seems to be no menu.lst file
<yofel> sam007: I've got a rt2860 in my EeePC 1000H and it works fine in Kubuntu Karmic
<RamunasM> so what do I do with this new grub?
<yofel> (with WPA2-PSK)
<sam007> yofel thank you
<yofel> !grub2 | RamunasM
<ubottu> RamunasM: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<RamunasM> yofel: got any suggestions how to fix error 2?
<mesual> Is anyone else here having wireless problems with a RT2860 Ralink Wi-Fi card?
<mesual> Such as unstable and slow connections or packet loss?
<drs305> RamunasM:  Here is the community doc on Grub 2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drs305> RamunasM: There is a section on booting from the menu or from the grub2 rescue prompt.
<david__> ingera
<Wazzzaaa> Are there many diffs between the Karmic release candidate, and the official release?
<Geb> An atheros wireless card in 9.10 should be using the ath5k driver, yes?
<patdk-lap> Wazzzaaa, yep
<bjsnider> Geb, or ath9k if it's a wireless-n device
<Wazzzaaa> patdk-lap: But when you install the latest updates tomorrow (on the RC) it is the same patdk-lap ?
<Geb> My wireless card isn't working, and the ath5k driver is blacklisted.
<q__> can anyone check if his sensitivity control for the mouse is reversed, too? (lower sensitivity = faster mouse !?)
<RamunasM> sorry, I had to leave, so again, what do I do if after install I get grub error 2
<patdk-lap> Wazzzaaa, if you install the updates, yes
<mesual> patdk-lap: What are the differences, then?
<Wazzzaaa> ok, thnx
<patdk-lap> mesual, heh? how would I know :) that is what a changelog is for :)
<cdm10> Does anyone have Broadcom wireless in here?
<bjsnider> there are very few differences between the rc and the final releases
<mesual> patdk-lap: Surely the only difference is slightly updated packages?
<bjsnider> Geb, blacklisted?
<mesual> Slightly more bugs fixed.
<patdk-lap> mesual, probably, I just seen package after package updated since I upgraded friday
<cdm10> ...that's funny. Wireless wasn't working yesterday. Now it is. Never mind -- don't need help :)
<Tohuw> I'm having an issue with my Toshiba e-Studio connected to my Ubuntu 9.10 system via IPP. Test pages print fine, but any job submitted goes through the queue, succeeding silently, but never actually submits to printer. I've verified this by checking logs on the printer itself via the Web interface. Any ideas?
<Geb> I have a file blacklist-ath_pci.conf in /etc/modprobe.d/ that just has the one entry for ath5k
<RamunasM> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Geb> I didn't know whether it was supposed to be there
<Tohuw> Geb: yes, the atheros pci module has been blacklisted intentionally
<RamunasM> anyone? Why the grub is not working right out of the box anyway?
<bjsnider> Geb, what happens if you manually modprobe ath5k?
<musicalgenius> does this support ati radeon 7k?
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | RamunasM
<bjsnider> does what support it?
<ubottu> RamunasM: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<musicalgenius> ubuntu 9.10 lol
<Tohuw> musicalgenius: have you tried using modelines?
<bjsnider> musicalgenius, you have to use the radeon driver, but yes
<musicalgenius> what are modelines?
<RamunasM> Tohuw: I already wrote what's wrong, it throws me error 2
<Tohuw> He's having an issue with refresh rates
<Geb> bjsnider: the wireless card is detected and starts working
<bjsnider> what a shock
<Tohuw> !modeline | musicalgenius
<ubottu> musicalgenius: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<musicalgenius> compiz seems to be working tho i think
<RamunasM> update-grub tells me grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Tohuw> Geb: remove the blacklist then :) (or just comment it out)
<bjsnider> RamunasM, did you upgrade or clean install?
<RamunasM> bjsnider: clean install
<RamunasM> reformatted whole hdd
<dp> just installed Karmic, and now fonts within KDE specific apps are super tiny; seems to be related to DPI; any ideas where to start?
<Geb> ok then, thanks
<bjsnider> Tohuw, i don't think that would work
<Tohuw> dp: nvidia or ati card?
<dp> Tohuw: nvidia
<Tohuw> bjsnider: why not? you can specify a refresh rate in a modeline
<bjsnider> Tohuw, different problem. i mean the ath5k issue
<Tohuw> bjsnider: oh, sorry!
<Tohuw> bjsnider: same question then :)
<bjsnider> i don't think it's really blacklisted
<dp> wait... it suddenly stopped being an issue... wtf
<Tohuw> dp: run kdesu nvidia-settings and hunt around, you may find what you're looking for. If not, check KDE's display settings, which I don't remember because I haven't used KDE for any length of time since 3.4
<dp> Tohuw: but I'm running through xubuntu
<bjsnider> nobody uses kde anymore
<yofel> bjsnider: you don't seem to notice us ^^
<yofel> *kde-users
<musicalgenius> do i just run modeline stuff in terminal?
<arand> Kubuntu seems rather uncommon at least...
<Tohuw> dp: same steps then. you may need to actually install kde's settings controls, or just edit whatever files they edit
<Tohuw> musicalgenius: it goes in your xorg.conf
<bjsnider> well maybe people use kde through mandriva or opensuse
<arand> But I've heard it said that for nice kde, kubuntu might not be the right thing to go for...
<RamunasM> any other suggestions what to do with my grub problem?
<Tohuw> I gave up on KDE when 4.0 was released officially with no resizable task bar, unreadable clock, misplaced widgets, buggy file manager, and extremely over-complicated settings for plasma
<arand> RamunasM: Mind repeating the problem? (just got here)
<bjsnider> Tohuw, other than that, it's perfect...
<Tohuw> bjsnider: :)
<RamunasM> arand: sure,I just installed karmic, rebooted, and instead of booting to my new system I got Grub Error 2
<musicalgenius> wheres xorg.conf?
<yofel> arand: the sticky issue that I have with kubuntu are the broken translations, but that's not a big problem for me
<RamunasM> arand: now I'm on the live cd, any ideas how to fix it?
<bjsnider> musicalgenius, if you need it you must create it
<musicalgenius> in /etc/x11 right?
<bjsnider> unwrong
<bjsnider> arand, it can't find root, which might be the numbering problem (0,2 instead of 0,3 or whatever)
<musicalgenius> so thats a yes?
<bjsnider> musicalgenius, affirmative
<RamunasM> bjsnider: is that related to my grub problem?
<bjsnider> RamunasM, yes
<arand> RamunasM: so what's the partition configuration?
<arand> RamunasM: and did grub just install to mbr as per default?
<RamunasM> arand: guess so, didn't change anything related to grub
<RamunasM> arand: http://pastebin.com/d74975877
<RamunasM> /dev/sdb1 is the one it should boot from
<bjsnider> so that's 1,1 if i understand correctly
<RamunasM> not 0,1?
<bjsnider> what do you use the 1tb drive for?
<RamunasM> I'm no good at grub, so excuse me
<RamunasM> for storage, its not system related
<bjsnider> 0,1 would be first drive, first partition
<RamunasM> sdb1 is /, sdb5 is /home
<bjsnider> you've got drive 2, partition 1
<RamunasM> so, how do I tell that to grub/
<bjsnider> first find out what it is trying to boot from now
<RamunasM> bjsnider: hd(1,1)
<arand> -bye
<arand> -bye
<RamunasM> on old grub, I would just push e, and edit the number, no idea what to do now
<bjsnider> RamunasM, pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<julien__> hi i added ppa but apt-get wont install from them :(
<localnnuser__> RamunasM: sudo apt-get install grub -y && sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<RamunasM> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/d6809bbdf
<benste> hi, using empathy I always get this weird error: "There was an error receiving this message.  Either you and 250818008 have different encodings selected, or 250818008 has a buggy client.)"
<julien__> any help?
<benste> this causes that ä ü ö and some other german letters aren't displayed as sutch
<joaopinto> benste, search launchpad for a bug report
<joaopinto> or file one
<bjsnider> RamunasM, pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<joaopinto> empathy is not very stable yet
<RamunasM> bjsnider: the one from the installed system, right.
<RamunasM> ?
<bjsnider> of course
<RamunasM> http://pastebin.com/d480bc681
<benste> joaopinto: just thought there would be someone who directly know about it
<RamunasM> bjsnider: ^^^
<mrwes> Jaunty boot time was pretty snappy -- anyone else noticing it has doubled with Karmic?
<IndyGunFreak> is there a way to install a package, and all packages that are used to install the file, get downloaded as .deb files somewhere, so i can send them to someone w/o an internet connection?
<mrwes> AptonCD
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, forgot abut that.
<RamunasM> bjsnider: so, got any thoughts?
<Beastmode> some of u already got karmic?
<mrwes> o/ I do Beastmode
<RamunasM> Beastmode: I do, I just can't boot into it
<RamunasM> :D
<joaopinto> Beastmode, most of us here
<Beastmode> sorry just reading some messages there that refer to boot time of karmic
<mrwes> I always leech the RC before the frenzy begins
<Beastmode> i thought it wasnt released though
<Beastmode> i've only had linux for about 3 weeks
<mrwes> Release Candidate it
<mrwes> is*
<joaopinto> Beastmode, it was not officcially released yet
<bjsnider> RamunasM, i notice a difference in the drive/partition numbers
<mrwes> well it certainly doesn't boot as fast as Jaunty -- will see if that is corrected
<bjsnider> RamunasM, mine says 0,5
<bjsnider> RamunasM, but i have root on the first partition of the first drive
<RamunasM> weird
<Beastmode> oh so is there any official documentation yet for karmic like there was for jaunty? that was great because i followed it to install jaunty. would be nice if there is one like that for Karmic
<bjsnider> i wonder if yours would boot if your entry said 1,5
<RamunasM> bjsnider: and how do I change it?
<bjsnider> RamunasM, the files are in /etc/grub.d
<RamunasM> bjsnider: and what do I do with those?
<mrwes> hrmm...no fstab anymore aye?
<vega-> Beastmode: you mean upgrade documentation?
<bjsnider> RamunasM, it should actually find your root automatically. i wonder if your kernel is broken somehow
<mrwes> oh there it is
<vega-> speaking of fstab, is there a new place for putting nfs mounts in nowadays? i get some complaints on karmic that network is not available when they are in fstab
<Beastmode> vega, just the normal official documentation page like there was for jaunty. Im just looking for anything to read about karmic
<bjsnider> RamunasM, what happens if you run update-grub as root on the installed karmic?
<vega-> Beastmode: that probably gets released when official release comes
<Beastmode> vega: cool
<RamunasM> bjsnider: I chrooted into it, if that is okay
<RamunasM> bjsnider: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<RamunasM> here's what it gives me
<vega-> Beastmode: basic info about karmic is here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<Beastmode> in the meantime anybody know a better irc client than xchat? and also a better usenet reader than klibido? is there something like newsleecher for linux?
<julien__> please i need help
<Beastmode> thanks vega
<RamunasM> julien__: just ask?
<julien__> hi i added ppa but apt-get wont install from them :(
<julien__> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ebox/1.3/ubuntu karmic main
<bjsnider> RamunasM, what if you do grub-probe -t device /
<mrwes> julien__, did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<RamunasM> bjsnider: same thing
<julien__> yes manytimes
<bjsnider> RamunasM, p0astebin the contents of /boot/grub/device.map
<unimatrix> is there an easy way to disable pulseaudio in karmic yet?
<bjsnider> you'd have to remove it i suppose
<unimatrix> how about just make alsa apps bypass it?
<Beastmode> if i upgrade to 9.10, will my documents and files get deleted? Ill back them up anyways but just in case.
<RamunasM> bjsnider: no such file
<unimatrix> Beastmode, your files will stay untouched, however you will still be using ext3 and grub won't get upgraded either
<bjsnider> RamunasM, run grub --device-map
<bjsnider> probably as root
<Beastmode> unimatrix, so installing from a cd would be the best for me then if i want the new features?
<mesual> Beastmode: Your machine will stay fully operational, though.
<unimatrix> Beastmode, yes
<RamunasM> bjsnider: it complains that grub is not installed, should I try to apt-get it?
<unimatrix> Beastmode, but in that case you definitely should backup your files
<mesual> Beastmode: 99.99% of users won't get any extra utility from upgrading to GRUB2.
<enyc> more likely a new problem from grub2 instead ;-)
 * RamunasM hi5's enyc
<unimatrix> i've noticed it loaded a lot faster
<enyc> solong as you can boot, and update kernel, and boot,  i mean.. it doesn't matter
<mesual> Beastmode: You might notice slightly better performance with ext4, though.
<julien__> mrwes ??
 * enyc lo4's RamunasM
<Beastmode> what function is ext for? sorry i dont know anything about linux. Grub i believe is the boot manager which is not necessary for me as I only have ubuntu installed
<bjsnider> RamunasM, no, i must be looking at outdated info
<mesual> Beastmode: ext3 and ext4 are file systems.
<mesual> Beastmode: Just like NTFS or FAT
<Beastmode> aaah
<Beastmode> ok
<mesual> Beastmode: If GRUB1 works, don't worry about upgrading to GRUB2, especially if you're just using Ubuntu.
<mesual> Beastmode: There won't be any benefits to you.
<bjsnider> RamunasM, you really don't have a device.map file?
<bjsnider> RamunasM, alright, make one
<holstein> hey guys
<unimatrix> so no way to bypass pulseaudio?
<RamunasM> bjsnider: really
<holstein> im running ubuntu studio karmic
<Beastmode> mesual: but is that a option? because if i want to use ext4 then I have to install from cd which will install new grub.
<holstein> im getting a Bus error
<vega-> Beastmode: grub is used even if you only have linux
<holstein> seems to be triggered by launching JAMin
<bjsnider> Rami'll tell you what to put in it, but make a /boot/grub/device.map file
<bjsnider> RamunasM,  ^^
<Beastmode> vega: yea i notice the message when i start my laptop saying "Grub is loading"
<Beastmode> thats how i figured it was a bootloader
<julien__> man i use apt since 1995 never has this issue !
<RamunasM> bjsnider: okay, ready
<vega-> Beastmode: you can upgrade from ext3 -> ext4 but iirc that won't give you as much performance gain as installintg ext4 from scratch
<julien__> any ideas?
<bjsnider> RamunasM, http://pastebin.com/m71fbd566
<bjsnider> RamunasM, afterwards, run update-grub again
<Beastmode> i got no problem installing from scratch. I only use ubuntu because I want to learn. If i mess up. I can always pick your guys brains
<RamunasM> bjsnider: same thing :/
<bjsnider> Beastmode, that would hurt, and cause brain damage
<Beastmode> lol
<vega-> Beastmode: installing from scratch is no problem, especially if you have /home on a separate partition
<vega-> Beastmode: which is very recommended
<Beastmode> vega: oh i dont have that though
<Beastmode> I only have 1 partition
<Beastmode> i had followed one of the setup guides which didn't really reccomend partitioning
<bjsnider> RamunasM, try grub-install
<RamunasM> bjsnider: it wants a device parameter, should I give /dev/sdb?
<RamunasM> bjsnider: oh well, still no go
<RamunasM> bjsnider: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<RamunasM> bjsnider: can I just get old grub or something?
<adaran> is anyone else missing evolution? it was shown as "deprecated" software during the upgrade and now i can't reinstall it
<bjsnider> RamunasM, you can reinstall from scratch again. it would be faster than this nonsense. obviously something got fouled up during your initial run
<vega-> Beastmode: i understand that it's done so that newbies don't get confused but imho it should be the standard ..
<vega-> i'd create a 10 GB / (leaving some room for future updates) and the rest for home, then all your user settings and files would be preserved on clean installs
<Beastmode> vega: so you reccomend creating partitions then when i install karmic from a new cd?
<vega-> yes
<Beastmode> vega: I only have a 60gb hdd on my laptop (its 4 years old), how much would be good for /home?
<RamunasM> bjsnider: okay, will do that now
<Shikaku> Karmic has a semi-random critical bug, where sometimes (about 1/5th) X does not display at all as if the monitor was turned off, and the keyboard and power button do not work at all (I tried doing ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+delete to do a restart but nothing happened) when booting up and resuming from hibernate.  This occurs when the login screen is supposed to appear, so it seems it could be...
<Shikaku> ...an X issue or a gdm issue.
<vega-> Beastmode:  oh and swap of course
<yofel> Beastmode: home is where your user profile is at, so it should be rather large on a desktop
<vega-> Beastmode: well everything that gets left over from the / (root) partition
<Shikaku> I was wondering if this was a known issue, because this never happened to me with Jaunty and I freshed installed Karmic.
<vega-> Beastmode: which would be something 50gb in your case, depends on how big you make /
<drs305> RamunasM: I suggest you visit this site. It tells you how to install grub2 from the livecd, how to go back to grub, and a lot more.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   Section 11.
<Beastmode> aah ok. so 10gb for the install. I thought the /home was the install. thats why i was confused. thanks for clearing that out  yofel
<Beastmode> yea 50 gb is fine for me
<vega-> Beastmode: my / on 9.10 uses 3 gb
<Beastmode> i only use the laptop for school
<patdk-lap> mine is using 6gigs
<vega-> so if you are tight on disk space then probably something like 5-6 for /
<patdk-lap> I haven't had a / go >10g so :)
<Beastmode> no no, 10 is no big deal.
<vega-> hmm ok, so maybe more like 6-8
<vega-> ok
<Beastmode> i cant have 50 gigs of ppt presentations and .doc's
<vega-> swap size (a partition in linux) depends on your ram size
<patdk-lap> the only thing to watch for if / gets full, is to clean the apt cache
<nicklas_> if i install the kubuntu 9.10 rc today, will it turn stable tomorrow, and become exactly like if i had installed it from scratch?
<RamunasM> vega-: btw, do I really need swap partition?
<RamunasM> I have 1.8gig of ram
<patdk-lap> RamunasM, if you want to hibernate
<RamunasM> I don't
<vega-> RamunasM: well hibernate doesn't work without one for instance
<patdk-lap> well, up to you then
<Beastmode> ok im gonna put karmic on download
 * patdk-lap can't hibernate :)
<om26er> latest karmic cd yet http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20091028.4/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<Pici> om26er: so?
<vega-> yep, won't probably differ a lot from final release
<nicklas_> om26er: the 64 bit isnt released yet?
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, same, hibernate doesn't work for me either.
<Pici> None of them are released yet.
<perscitus> BTW people. Karmic has a bootup time of 52 seconds.
<om26er> and now the website says coming soon not one day left
<patdk-lap> well, it does work
<patdk-lap> but with a randomly encrypted swap, it doesn't
<vega-> perscitus: fixed boot time? :) doesn't that depend on the system..
<Pici> perscitus: First boot may be slow.
<Beastmode> vega: ill probably wait till tommorrow so i dont have to run lots of updates right away
<perscitus> Pici.->  More like about 6th time.
<patdk-lap> perscitus, karmic boots for me in 92seconds, jaunty did it in 38 :)
<vega-> Beastmode: you probably will get 1-2 updates, i'd recommend downloading today because servers will be stuck tomorrow
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, are you in ubuntu+1?
<Beastmode> oh
<Berzerker-> oh wait this is ubuntu+1
<Berzerker-> lulz nvm
<Beastmode> i usually grab from usenet
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, how do I tell if my swap is randomly encrypted
<om26er> Beastmode, download the final build that is gonna release in some upcoming hours
<patdk-lap> I did a crapload of customizing, and got karmic down to 60seconds
<patdk-lap> berzerker, look in /etc/crypttab
<Pici> Last time I checked my boot was about 20 seconds.
<perscitus> Pici.->  and I started countdown from Grub Loading...[stopped when screen loaded] Restarted when pressed enter. [stopped at login load] Restarted at Enter from login
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, what about it
<patdk-lap> well, is your swap listed in there?
<Berzerker-> no
<Berzerker-> just a line with # <target name>
<patdk-lap> then it's not
<Berzerker-> but my hibernate still doesn't work lol
<q__> karmic does not feel faster for me either
<perscitus> Pici.->  And I did 1 One-Thousand count.
<Pici> perscitus: I used bootchart
<holstein> hey there folks... im getting 'Bus error' when JAMin crashes in ubuntu studio
<om26er> people does speed really matter. when you get best of linux out of ubuntu
<perscitus> q__.->  i'm with you on that. It's the same
<patdk-lap> berzerker, you probably have a messed up /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume file
<om26er> **boot spped
<patdk-lap> om26er, when I boot my laptop 6+ times a day, yes
<Beastmode> om26er: ok
<RamunasM> bjsnider: it seems the setup tried to install grub to hd(0,0) by default, now I set it to /dev/sdb, is that a good idea?
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, how do I fix it?
<perscitus> om26er.->  For me, yeah. Comparing boot time to Windows.
<om26er> patdk-lap, does it take an hour to start?
<patdk-lap> om26er, 92seconds :)
<patdk-lap> jaunty was 38
<om26er> perscitus, and now from where windows come in here.
<yofel> patdk-lap: use !bootchart to find out why
<perscitus> patdk-lap.-> How fast from Hibernate?
<patdk-lap> berzerker, make sure, RESUME=(your swap drive here)
<patdk-lap> yofel, I did
<om26er> yofel, boot chart?
<patdk-lap> sreadahead was useless, switched to readahead-list and got it down to 60seconds
<om26er> yofel, where can i get it
<q__> om26er, for me karmic does bring nothing good :) (appart form the new audio mixer perhaps, but I had trouble with my soundcard first)
<perscitus> om26er.->  huh?
<yofel> !bootchart | om26er
<RamunasM> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<ubottu> om26er: please see above
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, I have RESUME-UUID=
<patdk-lap> well, make sure the UUID is correct
<Beastmode> ill probably try out some new apps befroe i do clean install again for karmic
<Berzerker-> and a long sequence hex number
<perscitus> Does bootchartr count grub load?
<Berzerker-> how do I tell what the swap hex number is
<Beastmode> anyone got any reccomendations for better irc client than xchat?
<patdk-lap> look in /dev/disk/by-uuid to verify
<RamunasM> Beastmode: irssi
<Shikaku> chatzilla in firefox?  :S
<Beastmode> ok Ramunas
<dAlfa89_> Can you enable logging with Irssi?
<q__> perscitus, no
<perscitus> Beastmode.->  Whats wrong with it
<RamunasM> dAlfa89_: sure
<Beastmode> anything for a usenet reader like newsleecher? sorry osalt doesnt ahve this listed. I use klibido and it always crashes. Pan is not bad though
<perscitus> q__.-> if bootchart doesnt count grub load then it's not accurate
<Beastmode> perscitus: i cant see who the ops are
<Lain_13> hi there, I'm using beta version of karmic and have 1 problem right now
<Polarina> When will 9.10 be released? Don't say tomorrow, I'd like to know when tomorrow (or how many hours left).
<Berzerker-> no one knows
<Beastmode> perscitus: also there is no time tags on messages
<Pici> Polarina: When its done.
<Polarina> :-(
<q__> perscitus, its accurate for the time from grub to login, there is no other way for software
<Pici> Polarina, Karmic will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<perscitus> Beastmode.->  there are no ops highlighted now.
<Lain_13> I want to reinstall whole xorg server because I partially broke it using xorg-edgers repo
<furuno> it's 1:35 A.M. here (GMT+7) and I'm still *patiently* waiting
<Lain_13> yep, it was stupid idea )
<furuno> especially after I've clean install my boot drive with 7
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, I have 2, how do I know which one
<om26er> furuno, where do you live?
<Polarina> Pici: What's the first possible time? Sometime now? After midnight UTC?
<nicklas_> this is hard, i want to wait til tomorrow, just to be sure, but i still i wanna install today
<Beastmode> Perscitus: found time stamps, lol thats my fault for not looking
<patdk-lap> berzerker your swap one, swapon -s
<om26er> here its 12.35A.M
<Pici> Polarina: Anytime when its still the 29th somewhere on earth.
<perscitus> Beastmode.->  Chanserv has green dot next to it in user list. thats in op mode.
<Lain_13> on this moment I've removed this source of packages and all cached packages
<om26er> furuno, india?
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, they're just numbers, how do I know which UUID my swap is?
<patdk-lap> ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Polarina> Pici: Ok.
<patdk-lap> swapon -s
<nicklas_> this is hard, i want to wait til tomorrow, just to be sure, but i still i wanna install today
<perscitus> Berzerker.->  Better.... use command sudo blkid
<Lain_13> but when I try to execute: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core
<abb> Yay, I finally got virtualbox+windows7 working with my weird "Windows-only-USB-Device-de-Jure" so goooodbye dual boot!  Hello extra 20gigs of HDD space...lol
<patdk-lap> or that, never used blkid :)
<Lain_13> it shows: Reinstallation of xserver-xorg-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Beastmode> perscitus: what about +v's?
<perscitus> Berzerker.->  try mine. it's better
<Berzerker-> wow I don't even have swap listed
<RomD> I want to report a bug. could anyone confirm it before I do the reporting? open "startup applications", uncheck any entry, close the dialog, open it again. the change you made wasn't saved.
<Lain_13> how to resolve this problem?
<patdk-lap> berzerker are you using a swap file? instead of partition? hibernat only works on partitions
<RamunasM> abb: got multicore cpu?
<perscitus> Beastmode.->  Voice is yellow
<yofel> RomD: gnome, kde or xfce?
<RomD> gnome
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, I had ubuntu automatically configure the partitions, and I used to have swap, my hibernate used to work, stopped working after a daily build update.
<RomD> gnome-settings-properties
<perscitus> patdk-lap.->  ever try blkid?
<Beastmode> perscitus: ok
<Berzerker-> patdk-lap, swapon-s lists nothing
<Berzerker-> swapon -s*
<RomD> sorry I meant gnome-session-properties
<patdk-lap> perscitus, never needed to :)
<Beastmode> perscitus: anyway to get the +v or @ to appear when users type messages?
<Berzerker-> FK
<flan_suse> I cannot seem to find out if the Ubuntu 9.10 alternate installation disc will allow you to install Ubuntu to an encrypted root (/) partition.
<Berzerker-> afk*
<perscitus> patdk-lap.->  better then  -ls /devdisk
<patdk-lap> ls is always installed though :)
<perscitus> patdk-lap.->  so is blkid
<flan_suse> Will this option be available for Ubuntu 9.10 alternate install? (Encrypted root partition.)
<RomD> yofel: anything? or do have have a different desktop environment?
<yofel> RomD: I use Kde, sry
<RomD> ok
<perscitus> patdk-lap.->  try it
<perscitus> patdk-lap.->  blkid,  though requires sudo,  shows you sda, uuid,  fs type, and label in neat format
<om26er> downloading release torrent is the only way that we don't put load on the servers and made them mad.
<tgpraveen> bug  #419143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419143 in evince "Printing from evince (and perhaps other GTK apps) to PostScript printers is broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419143
<perscitus> RomD.->  This channel is  Kubuntu and ubuntu RC support.
<RomD> perscitus: this is happening in karmic rc
<Lain_13> ok, I will ask my question in other way: why xserver-xorg marked in synaptic by ubuntu logo and xserver-xorg-core isn't marked by this logo?
<Pici> Any-official-buntu RC support.
<Lain_13> and resolved as installed locally x(
<RamunasM> the install is done
<RamunasM> wish me luck, going to try and boot into my new system
<RamunasM> :)
<domjohnson> back
<domjohnson> ok, RamunasM
<domjohnson> Good luck!
<domjohnson> hello Myxb!
<perscitus> Wicked cool. i can remove bluetooth packages more easily now.
<q__> my bootchart makes broken pngs (0byte)... might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcj-4.4/+bug/455017 but svg does not seem to work for me either
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455017 in gcj-4.4 "bootchart dies with stack trace in 9.10" [Undecided,New]
<perscitus> How do i switch compiz to emerald?
<darthanubis> perscitus, need to learn what compiz is first
<darthanubis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<perscitus> darthanubis.->  I know what is
<holstein> hello... any ideas what 'Bus error could mean when JAMin crashes??
<darthanubis> well then you'd know you don't SWITCH compiz to emerald
<perscitus> darthanubis.->  welcome to ignore for being rude.
<darthanubis> holstein, only what google would tell me
<darthanubis> perscitus, thx, it is an honor
<JackD> hehe
<vega-> perscitus: how could you switch from c -> e if e is just an addon/part of compiz? ie. emerald NEEDS compiz ..
<vega-> what's rude about stating that?
<darthanubis> vega-, he does not want to hear that
<perscitus> darthanubis.->  BTW, i know emerald just does the title bars.  therefore. the question was correct
<darthanubis> the question was NEVER correct
<darthanubis> but please, continue to wallow in ignorance
<perscitus> vega-.->  The question is How do i SWITCH compiz [using metacity] to emerald
<joaopinto> perscitus, you already got the answer :)
<balor> On an Eeepc "Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E" my wireless hasn't worked since 2.6.31-12. What to modprobe?
<om26er> this page was just updating http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<om26er> Archive-Update-in-Progress-gallium.canonical.com
<perscitus> How do i SWITCH compiz [using metacity] to emerald
<darthanubis> lol
<Pici> Emerald is not longer supported.
<dsyncd> Question:  I'm attempting installing 9.10 rc.  When I reach the partitioning section (I clicked on manually partition), I don't see all my hard drives.  In gparted and disk utility, I can see them all fine.  Is this a known issue?
<om26er> karmic koala is releasing in next 15min and i can challenge that
<Pici> !emerald | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<perscitus> How do i SWITCH compiz [using metacity] to emerald
<tonyyarusso> om26er: Pages will update all the time, but it's not ready until it's announced.
<tonyyarusso> (And claiming otherwise won't be allowed)
<darthanubis> !repeat | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<perscitus> The next person who calls !emerald i will call ops.
<darthanubis> lol
<Pici> perscitus: And why would you do that?
<om26er> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//
<perscitus> Pici.->  its not the answer
<darthanubis> good luck with that, if you bothered to look there are no OPS here
<duffydack> perscitus, I use fusion-icon
<q__> can i force bootchart to use sun java instead of gij?
<Pici> darthanubis: Ops dont op-up until needed.
<JackD> darthanubis: Chanserv can be used
<Polarina> om26er: That file is set to 0.
<Pici> om26er: This is your last warning. You've been asked numerous times to stop already.
<darthanubis> Pici, I've been around long time, I know this. He does not.
<perscitus> Pici.->  I don't care if some other op thinks emerald is obsolete. So is metacity. so is Gnome if you really get down to it. !emerald is matter of personal opinion.
<holstein> thank darthanubis... would you mind sharing what you found on google with me relating to karmic, JAMin, and 'BUs error'
<Pici> perscitus: No, thats the developer perspective on that application.
<darthanubis> holstein, sorry buddy, I have not done the search for you yet...
<darthanubis> Pici, I envy your charitable spirit
<om26er> Pici, ok kick me .
<darthanubis> om26er, why troll to begin with?
<Pici> om26er: I'd rather not have to.
<perscitus> Pici.->  and yet i dont care
<darthanubis> perscitus, so your a troll?
<darthanubis> that explains it
<bobdylan> i cannot find the different between UNR and Ubuntu moblin :(
<Tohuw> Howdy. I'm having a CUPS issue with  a Toshiba eStudio 520 (using Toshiba's driver). I can connect to it through its self-hosted SMB share or IPP, but either way I have the same problem: anything I print passes the queue successfully but doesn't actually hit the printer. The logs on the printer do not show the job was ever received. Other (Windows) computers can print to it just fine. I used to be able to, but ever since a tech came out and worked on it, I hav
<om26er> bobdylan, ubuntu netbook remix is desighned and developed by canonical
<om26er> bobdylan, ubuntu moblin remix is based on moblin environment by intel over ubuntu base
<om26er> bobdylan, ubuntu moblin remix is buggy and it will only be a developers release with karmic
<perscitus> bobdylan.-> Netbook Remix is crummy release and ubuntu Moblin is Moblin interface with Ubuntu underneath
<om26er> bobdylan, ubuntu netbook remix is much stable
<Amaranth> perscitus: To use emerald in Ubuntu you have to start it manually every time you restart compiz and if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<darthanubis> bobdylan, don't feed our pet trolls
<holstein> well, it looks like the 'Bus error' for me is a gnome issue
<perscitus> Amaranth.->  its better then using ugly metacity
<holstein> it doesnt happen under LXDE
<Amaranth> perscitus: Upstream barely even patches emerald to keep it working with new versions of compiz (and it won't work at all from compiz 0.9 on) and we support it even less in Ubuntu
<perscitus> om26er.-> last time i used netbook remix, The interface every other click. its less stable then Moblin
<Amaranth> perscitus: But if it works for you use it. If it doesn't work you're out of luck because it won't be getting fixed.
<om26er> perscitus, i used ubuntu moblin remix for the last 45days and it is full of bugs you can't even imagine
<perscitus> Amaranth.->  then bring in transparent title bars
<perscitus> om26er.->  but it's interface doesnt crash
<om26er> perscitus, yes now it don't but before 4days it crashed and crashed hard
<om26er> perscitus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/455173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455173 in ubuntu-moblin-remix "mutter crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_compositor_sync_stack()" [High,Fix released]
<Amaranth> perscitus: I've been trying to figure out how to do that, actually
<om26er> perscitus, here are some prominent bugs that are not fixed and they are really important https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-moblin-remix/+bugs
<Amaranth> Right now you can make metacity decorations translucent but it does the entire decoration instead of just the background
<Amaranth> Don't know if the metacity theme system will let us do anything else
<bobdylan> ok thank you for both of you.. im now using unr karmic. it is much better than the previous release. only i cannot find the desktop switcher by default, i need to install it by myself and also i found that java on karmic makes internet browser going to freeze. hope that someday they can fix it. cause unr is really a good OS for my netbook
<bean> I can't connect to AIM using empathy. :) it doesn't try to connect and just say Network Error
<Amaranth> om26er: Only 20 bugs? Looks ready to ship to me :)
<om26er> Amaranth, notifications don't come up
<Amaranth> om26er: compare to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz
<perscitus> Amaranth.->  making windows transparent or just titlebar?
<om26er> Amaranth, it is gonna be just a developers release?
<Amaranth> perscitus: Titlebar, you can make windows transparent no matter what decoration you use
<Amaranth> om26er: Eh? Jaunty had even more bugs open for compiz (almost 500)
<Amaranth> om26er: We don't fix all the bugs before releasing, that would be impossible
<om26er> Amaranth, the bugs are all about moblin user experience and i thought  ubuntu moblin remix was moblin experience
<bjsnider> that's ok, you don't need compiz with gnome-shell
<bjsnider> compiz is over
<q__> bean, does not sound like an AIM specific error, but you could try ICQ and use it like AIM. i think it is the same. (but I don't really know)
<Amaranth> om26er: Oh, I don't know much about the moblin stuff but I know Dell is telling people it's not for regular users yet
<om26er> bjsnider, now the tie is for mutter
<om26er> time
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Except gnome-shell is crazy :)
<bjsnider> om26er, yes, it's all mutter now.
<Amaranth> And mutter is slower and buggier than compiz even
<bean> q__: you're right, ICQ worked just fine, huh
<bjsnider> works great here
<om26er> it will become better
<bjsnider> not slower at all
<q__> bean, :)
<Amaranth> bjsnider: What video card?
<RamunasM> YAY, it works \o/
<TecnoBrat> bjsnider: just came in the middle of that ... gnome-shell is a replacement for compiz?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, it starts with "n"...
<jmadgin> hi there! I've just come over from a convo with videolan channel, they told me you guys may be able to help! since i upgradfrom 9.04 to 9.10 my avi's dont seem to work in movie player or vlc. I checked the readout from vlc diagnostic and it said the encoder couldnt be found. I checked the encoder in synaptic and its there?
<bjsnider> TecnoBrat, affirmative
<om26er> gnome-shell is also a replcaement for gnome-panels and metacity pal
<Amaranth> TecnoBrat: gnome-shell/mutter is a replacement for metacity and gnome-panel but it forces compiz out too
<q__> can someone tell me how to switch back to sun java 6? I want a bootchart
<Amaranth> bjsnider: You have resources to spare on that hardware so of course it doesn't seem slower
<jmadgin> can anyone help? im tearing my hair out
<bjsnider> Amaranth, hahaha
<om26er> mutter still show window shadows and some fading effects and that can be improved like tranparency
<q__> jmadgin, maybe you should just reinstall both (removing both completely before)
<Amaranth> It'll take at least 2 years for mutter to work as well as compiz as a compositor
<TecnoBrat> interesting ....
<TecnoBrat> I might have to try it
<Amaranth> OpenGL compositing is hard :/
<om26er> compiz was not good for me in jaunty but in karmic its at its best
<bjsnider> Amaranth, works great here so far after a few days of use
<perscitus> Amaranth.->  i though metacity wasnt worked on  anymore?
<Amaranth> oh, and gnome-shell has almost no features and you can't configure it :P
<jmadgin> q ive tried uninstall and reinstall
<jmadgin> makes no difference
<q__> jmadgin, hm, I don't know...
<Amaranth> perscitus: metacity is in maintenance mode, bug fixes only
<bjsnider> Amaranth, this is just a preview
<om26er> Amaranth, gnome-shell is preview version you know that
<TecnoBrat> Amaranth: what is missing?
<Amaranth> om26er: I also know their plans
<om26er> Amaranth, and you know that meant you know that..
<jmadgin> the sound works but i just get a blank screen as i would if there was something wrong with the video codec
<Amaranth> If your workflow doesn't match how gnome-shell works right now don't expect it to get better for you
<perscitus> Amaranth.->  So, Gnome will continue to lag behind KDE4 development?
<TecnoBrat> jmadgin: tried purging and reinstalling?
<Amaranth> perscitus: metacity is being replaced by mutter/gnome-shell
<om26er> gnome is better than kde for using point of view
<perscitus> Amaranth.->  whats that
<jmadgin> tried
<RamunasM> bjsnider: thanks for your help, its fine now ;]
<jmadgin> techno
<TecnoBrat> thats all a matter of perspecive (KDE vs Gnome)
<Amaranth> !gnome-shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-shell
<Amaranth> hrm
<bjsnider> RamunasM, reinstalling worked?
<Amaranth> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<perscitus> om26er.->  KDE 4.3 GUi is better but windows are still bit clunky. Gnome GUI but gtk look is polished.
<Amaranth> perscitus: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<om26er> perscitus, and gnome apps?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, weren't you in the gnome-shell channel yesterday?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I'm there now
<om26er> Amaranth, you never told gnome-shell plans?
<bjsnider> why are you in there if you have such a problem with it?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: To keep up-to-date on what they're working on
<perscitus> eww yuck gnome-shell. thats bad.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Some of the ideas are interesting I just don't agree with the philosophy
<bobdylan> how good is ubuntu derivative? i read on wikipedia there's a lot of ubuntu based os, like linux mint, crunchbang etc?
<tag> Is there an extension API for gnome-shell?  It seems slick, but it's totally unusuable for a person like myself.
<RamunasM> bjsnider: yes, either that, or that I selected to install grub on /dev/sdb
<tag> Amaranth: what "philosophy" is that?
<bjsnider> compiz is a huge bulky mess full of useless crap plugins
<bjsnider> RamunasM, ah, that might explain it
<tag> bjsnider: the cool thing about compiz, is they're plugins, you can shut them off.
<Amaranth> tag: Basically "our way or the highway"
<xeer> I don't care WHEN it's released. I just want it to work better then it is right now.
<bjsnider> Amaranth, you don't like that they're dumping the old system
<Amaranth> tag: I was actually told I should use XFCE is I don't like how they're doing it
<tag> Well, the current system isn't going away, right?  gnome-shell appears to be a parallel effort.
<Amaranth> I mean, I do have commit access to xfce git but I'm also a GNOME module maintainer so I'm torn
<bjsnider> yes it is
<tag> it is going away?
<erwan_ho> oh
<Amaranth> tag: gnome-panel is going to be effectively unmaintained within a year
<erwan_ho> I there
<bjsnider> it is being replaced by gnome-shell
<tag> Well now I'm pissed off too.
<bjsnider> you must use it or thugs will beat you up
<xeer> a shell is nothing more then a window manager and a few panels.
<erwan_ho> anyone for helping me. I need the "hexdump -n 4 /dev/<yourdisk>" of a karmic
<om26er> gnome3 will open one instance of an app as in windows7
<Kamilion> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu-virt-manager in karmic and it's asking me something about a postfix configuration, which one do I pick?
<tag> or as in mac-os
<bjsnider> i say for the old way go and use xfce. that's a perfect solution
<Amaranth> om26er: Nah, it'll just treat all the windows as one app just like docky does right now
<om26er> Amaranth, i read it a month ago and it was like a news on the internet
<xeer> karmic should not use ext4 until the maintainers can ensure it works properly. right now it's a pile of shit
<Kamilion> erwan_ho: just a sec...
<erwan_ho> thx Kamilion
<xeer> JBD fails at boot, mounts are broken.. wtf?
<tag> I sort of liked how in gnome, to date, I've been able to choose not to choose their window manager.  I've never liked sawfish/metacity/etc.  And I don't like gnome shell's window management and I won't unless I can bend it to my will through extensions.  I appreciate the concept of gnome-shell but I'm pretty un-stoked on the existing system going unmaintained.
<om26er> previously ubuntu required 384mb of ram for live cd now in karmic is it 256mb?
<Kamilion> disk or partition?
<tonyyarusso> I doubt that's the fault of ext4 xeer - it's been rather heavily tested just fine
<erwan_ho> Kamilion: disk please
<Kamilion> 0000000 4ceb d090
<Kamilion> 0000004
<tag> Amaranth: You can always fork gnome.
<erwan_ho> thx a lot
<bjsnider> tag, the existing system is old junk
<Kamilion> np.
<Amaranth> tag: haha, GoneME
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  ext4 and karmic. ext4 worked great for me on the previous ubuntu
<Kamilion> I'm trying to install ubuntu-virt-manager in karmic and it's asking me something about a postfix configuration, which one do I pick?
 * erwan_ho wonder if someday, ubuntu will put HDT on their iso ;)
<Amaranth> HDT?
<Kamilion> erwan_ho: eh, I just use http://netboot.me/
<om26er> Amaranth, gnome team will release gnome-shell and ubuntu and other distros will add their own api's mean change things as they wan't
<om26er> ?
<tonyyarusso> xeer: More likely things are broken because you're running a pre-release.
 * om26er says that was a Question
<erwan_ho> Amaranth: http://hdt-project.org Hardware Detection Tool
<Amaranth> om26er: afaik no one on the Ubuntu side knows what to do
<erwan_ho> already on some other distro & boot kernel org
<Amaranth> om26er: They don't seem particularly fond of gnome-shell but that could change and, really, what else can they do?
<erwan_ho> Kamilion: oh it's on it \o/
<erwan_ho> didn't knew that
<erwan_ho> cool
<tag> bjsnider: Everything is crap...software developers are lazy fuckers and write horrible software with horrible documentation.  I don't see why that means I shouldn't be able to rock my own window manager and continue to use evolution and keep it integrated with my clock widget.
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is not such a radical change that it will put users off. it's more having to give up compiz
<xeer> screw you tag, not all of us are like that
<om26er> tag, or you can go to hell
<Kamilion> erwan_ho: as well as the 'current' netinstaller for karmic. No need to keep downloading Alpha/Beta/RC/Final ISOs...
<xeer> horrible documentation, yes. but if you don't know how to develop software then why are you bother reading it?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: And users who can't do OpenGL compositing can use what, exactly?
<Kamilion> A mac?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: That's the biggest hurdle in any distro shipping gnome-shell by default
<bjsnider> that's funny. i guess tag isn't fond of software developers
<tag> Oh my, what a cantankerous bunch.  ext4 is crap, this is crap, that is crap, the current system is crap, but my own software isn't?  Isn't that atypical enough such comments should be taken in jest?
 * tonyyarusso can't do compositing on most of his machines
<Amaranth> bjsnider: about half our users are not going to be able to run gnome-shell on first boot
<rafferty> hi all, I am receiving "Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute the backend" when printing to PDF. Print Error (stdin)... any help?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, complain to the guys writing the graphics drivers
<Amaranth> bjsnider: ha
<tonyyarusso> bjsnider: Uh, we've been doing that for decades.
<tag> bjsnider: Naturally, I am a software developer, so I deal with it first hand on a daily basis.
<erwan_ho> thx for your help guys
<om26er> tag, so u think development is easy. how about you add audio call to yahoo in empathy?
<erwan_ho> ++
<bjsnider> tag, are you a lazy bleeper?
<tag> I prefer to just not use empathy because it seems immature.
<tag> bjsnider: I try really hard not to be, but just like everyone else I've created my fair share of messes. :-)
<xeer> troll
<om26er> empathy 2.6.30 should not focus on new features but should focus on stability.
<bjsnider> Amaranth, do you honestly think there will be no answer to the compositing problem between now and april?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Actually october
<xeer> im at an initramfs prompt, what can I input to get karmic to finish booting?
<tonyyarusso> The only solution to the compositing problem is obsolescense - eventually enough of the non-working cards will be in the trash.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Can't have GNOME 3.0 without GTK+ 3.0 and they plan on doing another GTK+ 2.x first so they can properly deprecate stuff they don't want to have in 3.0
<bjsnider> Amaranth, because we cannot see one now doesn't mean one won't present itself
<Amaranth> bjsnider: and Ubuntu wouldn't have 3.0 in lucid anyway
<om26er> lucid lynx is gnonna be LTS so they might not wanna give gnome-shell in it ?
<xeer> what's the point to karmic. lucid seems to be the more important one
<bjsnider> Amaranth, there's always a new gnome before a new ubuntu release
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Unless the next GNOME is 2.30 we're sticking with 2.28 for lucid
<tonyyarusso> xeer: if that's your view, why are you here?  ;)
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  because karmic is not working! it drops me to a busybox shell on every restart
<NaviRetlav> Hi , I have problem with my ubuntu 9.10 , After boot I see white ubuntu logo and afther that I have black screen + blinking caps lock led.  2hours ago all was perfect.  auth.log is almost empty( no logs from last broken boot sequence ) . Who have idea how to help me ?
<Amaranth> NaviRetlav: Sounds like a kernel panic when it tries to start X
<bjsnider> Amaranth, does gnome not  operate on 6 month release cycles?
<tonyyarusso> xeer: so just wait for Lucid?  Contradictory statements...
<om26er> i think they won't pack a long term solution release with some immature gnome-shell
<Amaranth> bjsnider: It does but we're not shipping 3.0 in an LTS even if it is released in time
<Kamilion> Note: Linux runs on everything from MCUs smaller than a SDMicro to full on 4096 processor mainframes. Do you really expect that code written to support devices on one side of the spectrum will work well on devices on the other side? ;)
<bjsnider> Amaranth, oh, i see your point now
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Just like we won't have compiz 0.9 even if it ships in time because it's just too different and new
<bjsnider> Amaranth, i'm assuming it will be available through another means like a ppa
<om26er> bjsnider, http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyseven/
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  yes I plan on skipping karmic if I could ever get my system to boot. Unfortuantly I can't just drop it cold turkey since ext4 doesn't work on intrepid
<om26er> see the schedule
<NaviRetlav> Amaranth: where I should have any bug logs if auth.log is empty ?
<xeer> file recovery is important!
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Only if I get unlazy and upload packages to the PPA :)
<bjsnider> Amaranth, oh, i guess you're a lazy ******** too
<xeer> I'm sure that's a feature people would be welcomed to see. "Recover files" in their boot manager
<xeer> oh but wait, that would steal money from those freelance computer hackers
<Kamilion> Can't steal what isn't there.
<bjsnider> Amaranth, what is the gnome-devs solution to the compositing problem?
<Kamilion> We're all broke anyway. ;)
<ubuntuLoverV3> hi peeps, how do I install grub (not grub2) on the MBR of a karmic installation?
<NaviRetlav> anyone can help me ?
<om26er> NaviRetlav, just come and ask the question
<Amaranth> bjsnider: "get an intel card"
<Amaranth> bjsnider: or hopefully soon "get an ati card"
<ubuntuLoverV3> also how do I see the list of users in the XChat IRC client?!
<bjsnider> Amaranth, well, that's a good point'
<om26er> is xserver-xorg-video-nv open-source nvidia driver?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I'm surprised you'd say that since you are an nvidia user
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Your use case is actually one of the broken ones for gnome-shell
<bjsnider> om26er, yes, but so is nouveau, which is better
<NaviRetlav> om26er: I asked , maybe you know where I can find any bugs log if I have black screen with karnel panic , after white ubuntu logo ?
<om26er> bjsnider, they should give it out of box
<bjsnider> Amaranth, broken? not at all. it works spectacularly well here. i love it
<bjsnider> way better than compiz
<om26er> NaviRetlav, i don't know
<xeer> is it possible to tell the karmic livecd to not touch my disk drives..?
<bjsnider> it's not just bling for bling's sake
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: quite a few new ATI cards work, yes?  Is there a list of known-goods?
<om26er> xeer, so where are you gonna install it
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I meant how do you get gnome-shell on first boot
<Amaranth> bjsnider: and the features we have enabled by default in Ubuntu are not bling for bling's sake :)
<xeer> om26er:  I'm not. im using it to recover the files on my karmic workstation. fresh install that doesn't work!
<tonyyarusso> xeer: try a live CD?  Or would you rather just complain about it?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: but if you disagree you can change which plugins are used and it'll work completely differently
<bjsnider> Amaranth, just put a startup command in there: gnome-shell --replace
<xeer> I guess I jumped the gun by downloading karmic few days prior to release. who would have known it would be THIS BUGGY
<Amaranth> bjsnider: How do you run gnome-shell with no nvidia driver?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: You seem to be intentionally got getting the point now
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  ahem. I just asked a question about the livecd. that's what I'm using to recover the filesystem
<bjsnider> Amaranth, i have the nvidia driver
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Not on first boot you don't
<tag> bjsnider: What are your gripes about compiz, except for the fruity and lame default plugins, the effort that was wasted on crap like wobbly windows, and the rats-nest of extensions?
<bjsnider> Amaranth, oh, i see your point. you mean the very first time i run the distro
<tonyyarusso> xeer: okay...the answer is "you can't not touch them and get data off them - that makes no sense"
<Amaranth> tag: Do you have anything constructive to say about _anything_?
<om26er> why don't ubuntu give nvida driver out of box
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  okay since I don't follow I can't offer a response
<bjsnider> tag, other than that, it sucks
<Amaranth> om26er: legal and "moral" reasons
<drs305> xeer: Just choose "Try without Installing" to get you to the Desktop. It won't write anything to your partitions that way.
<xeer> the one good thing I saw from karmic was support for 2560x1600 right out of the box
<tonyyarusso> xeer: what do you mean by "not touch"?
<om26er> Amaranth, open-source driver
<tag> Amaranth: I already plugged compiz, I like it, because I can bend it to my will.  It didn't do what I wanted (flyable directional focus control) so I added it.  Same reasons I avidly used pekwm for years...only, compiz is prettier.
<ikt> <tag> bjsnider: What are your gripes about compiz, except for the fruity and lame default plugins, the effort that was wasted on crap like wobbly windows, and the rats-nest of extensions? <- I've put that in my forum sig
<bjsnider> Amaranth, i'm not sure what would happen if i tried that. would it go to a virtual console or something?
<xeer> drs305:  that option does not function. I am presented with a buxybox shell. Like I said all flavors of karmic seem to be buggy
<Amaranth> om26er: the open source driver is installed by default but it gives no hardware acceleration so does not help you run gnome-shell
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to change the gdm theme? (I accidentally switched it installing blubuntu, and cant get it back)
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  the livecd is droping to a busybox shell and the log on my display says it was failing to mount the drive (ext4)
<om26er> Amaranth, if for some reason nvidia requests ubuntu to give their driver in ubuntu. then will ubuntu do that or still there are some policies?
<TecnoBrat> anyone ever had an issue updating to 9.10 where it gets stuck Setting up xulrunner-1.9.1
<drs305> xeer: That's a problem with the CD then I would suspect. Have you run the "check CD" option when the CD runs?
<tonyyarusso> xeer: did you check the integrity of the disk?
<tag> Amaranth: I'm a bit anxious about this gnome-shell business, because I tried it and I didn't see a way to change the way it behaves...part of what turned me on to X11 back in the X11R6 days was if I didn't like something, it was pretty easy to just replace that bit (re: window manager being separate from desktop environment being separate from file management, et al)
<Amaranth> om26er: nvidia would love us to ship the driver by default but the kernel community would probably send us a cease and desist letter
<tonyyarusso> xeer: if none of that works, you can use a jaunty CD
<xeer> drs305:  yes, it passes. I also used this cd to install the system, that worked greated until I downloaded the new karmic updates and restarted. now nothing but BUSYBOX!
<tonyyarusso> xeer: what architecture is this?
<Amaranth> om26er: distributing the nvidia driver pre-installed is sort of illegal
<xeer> tonyyarusso:  amd64
<om26er> Amaranth, if if the owner (nvidia) don't have a problem?
<Amaranth> om26er: the kernel guys have the problem and nvidia has no say in it
<bjsnider> om26er, the gpl is the problem
<xeer> the integrity check takes it to the white on black ubuntu loading screen, which is more then the actual "run cd without installing" option did.
<bjsnider> nvidia's driver violates the gpl
<Jordan_U_> xeer: Can you try holding shift at boot and pressing 'e' to edit the kernel parameters replacing root=UUID=3e472d59-442e-47de-a1af-f3c274b1f94d with root=/dev/sda1 ( or whatever your root partition is ) ?
<bjsnider> which makes it incompatible with the linux kernel
<om26er> bjsnider, but if nvidia opens its source code although it won't. then there is no problem na?
<Amaranth> bjsnider, om26er: Clarification: The way nvidia (and Ubuntu) currently ship the driver is a legal gray area but installing it by default is a definite violation
<tonyyarusso> bjsnider: um, violating the GPL and being incompatible with the GPL are completely different things.
<xeer> Jordan_U_:  thanks I'll have to try that. it was saying it couldn't mount the drive with the UUID so I'll try your option
<q__> could someone render me a bootchart? my java does not work and the online renderer is broken/down
<bjsnider> om26er, that will happen in the year 4067
<Amaranth> om26er: nvidia has (recently) said that will never happen
<syn-ack> bjsnider, Prove to me that it violates the GPL
<xeer> nvidia for windows, ati for linux. period.
<GodfatherofEire> Er. Guys? My xorg.conf is missing.
<om26er> Amaranth, but intel really support open source ?
<syn-ack> God, so many people don't understand the difference between tainting and etc
<Amaranth> om26er: yes
<yofel> GodfatherofEire: karmic has no xorg.conf by default
<xeer> GodfatherofEire:  no, it is just using defaults
<Jordan_U_> xeer: If that works then you are probably experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/462440
<q__> xeer, hear way to many complains about ATI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462440 in linux "initramfs fails to find root filesystem by UUID since 2.6.31-12-generic" [Undecided,New]
<thiebaude> the GPL also says if you need it for your system to work then you can use it
<om26er> and ATI? do they?
<Amaranth> GodfatherofEire: we don't have one by default
<bjsnider> syn-ack, the driver is closed, and its source cannot be redistributed modified, which violates the erms of the gpl
<GodfatherofEire> yofel, well, that explains it
<Amaranth> om26er: yes and no
<syn-ack> bjsnider, that does NOT violate the GPL
<tonyyarusso> bjsnider: That's not a violation.
<Amaranth> syn-ack: The GPL does not prevent you personally from tainting your kernel running the nvidia driver but it does prevent us from shipping it precompiled and installed
<syn-ack> bjsnider, Before you go preaching be sure you know what you're talking about
<syn-ack> Amaranth, Absolutely
<bjsnider> syn-ack, who's preaching?
<thiebaude> syn-ack, did you see that part in the GPL what is was saying?
<perscitus> Wicked cool. Vacuum effect in compiz. I can pretend it's blackhole effect
<Amaranth> syn-ack: That's why I said what we do now is a legal gray area
<ubuntuLoverV3> is the boot sector the same as the MBR?
<NaviRetlav> Question: how to start u9.10 without ati graphic driver ? ( I can login , only x is not working )
<syn-ack> Amaranth, sure, that much goes without saying.. :/ Been like that since the being of time (TM) :/
<q__> perscitus, there is new stuff in compiz? wehee *searching for shovel and bucket*
<om26er> Amaranth, but ubuntu can give nouveau?
<syn-ack> bjsnider, as long as its not Derived Work (ie built on something that IS GPL) youre fine
<syn-ack> bjsnider, and since both the nVidia AND ATi Drivers work from within wrappers, its apparently ok
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to change the gdm theme? (I accidentally switched it installing blubuntu, and cant get it back) And also, how can I get ctrl+alt+backspace back?
<bjsnider> syn-ack, if you're looking for a RMS-fanatic or gpl fanatic, that ain't me
<dupondje> how can I debug Nautilus ?
<syn-ack> bjsnider, Dont take this the wrong way, but thats exactly the impression I get.
<Arsin> Are the windows key's disabled? I can't seem to get my binds to work
<yofel> dupondje: err... in what way? You could just attach gdb to the process to debug it...
<bjsnider> syn-ack, i was actually answer a question earlier about why the nvidia driver can't be included in the kernel
<syn-ack> OH
<syn-ack> bjsnider, shit dude, I'm sorry
<Jordan_U_> Arsin: Please, they are super keys ( that's obviously a cape not a window )
<bjsnider> i was not preaching to anybody
<dupondje> yofel: in the code there are g_debug messages etc, but where to see the messages ?
<syn-ack> bjsnider, it still doesnt violate the GPL its just... emcumbered... yeah thats the word.
<jussi01> syn-ack: mind the language please
<Jordan_U_> dupondje: Install nautilus-dbg ?
<TecnoBrat> Anyone use conky with 9.10?
<ubuntuLoverV3> hi guys, does anyone here remember the boot problem I am having?
<bjsnider> syn-ack, i find the legalistic mumbo-jumbo RMS uses dull and boring and worngheaded. IP is a political problem, not a question of the license used
<dupondje> Jordan_U_: that are debug symbols .. but will not bring those debug messages on my screen I bet :p
<perscitus> Arsin.->  I'm sorry to say that Ubuntu doesnt make use of Windows key by default
<ubuntuLoverV3> mzz, dmatt are you here?
<TecnoBrat> my conky display has a weird shadow around it :P
<syn-ack> bjsnider, See, thats where I differ.. I love the legal aspects of it
<Jordan_U_> Arsin: You should still be able to bind actions to it though
<jussi01> ubuntuLoverV3: perhaps you can tell us again?
<TecnoBrat> and its also sitting ontop instead of behind floating on the desktop
<bjsnider> syn-ack, ugh, whatever floats your boat
<Arsin> Jordan_U_: Hmm.. it's not reading it when I try to set up a bind
<bjsnider> syn-ack, are you a lawyer?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<syn-ack> bjsnider, PoliSci Major. :D
<syn-ack> EoT
<Jordan_U_> Arsin: Does it register in xev?
<Arsin> Jordan_U_: xev is?
<ubuntuLoverV3> jussi01, oh man it's too long a story and you guys will suggest things that mzz and dmatt already tried by the time I finish telling you I'll be bed time
<jussi01> ubuntuLoverV3: perhaps you cna give me the basics at least.
<Jordan_U_> Arsin: It's a simple application that brings up a window and prints to stdout any X events that window recieves, like key press / release
<xeer> http://pastebin.com/d748b59b8 this is the current issue I am facing with karmic
<q__> could someone render me a bootchart? my java does not work and the online renderer is broken/down
<ubuntuLoverV3> but in short, new Karmic instalation on single boot laptop, installed grub2 but won't but, gets stuck on a black screen with blinking cursor before it gets to grub2
<ubuntuLoverV3> so I don't think it's an MBR/grub/partition table issue
<Arsin> Jordan_U_: It reads it
<xeer> ubuntuLoverV3:  seems the be a problem going around
<Jordan_U_> Arsin: What application isn't recognising it?
<ubuntuLoverV3> I am searching and someone said either the HDD is fried, which it's not because I can munt Karmic from the Live CD
<Arsin> System>Prefs>Keyboard Shortcuts
<ubuntuLoverV3> or, weak power supply!!
<ubuntuLoverV3> the laptops battery died and I'm using t with power supply only, could that be it?
<xeer> I'd think not..
<Arsin> Jordan_U_: Infact, Super Ctrl and Alt are not able to be binded there
<q__> ubuntuLoverV3, stored it empty? to much heat over the time?
<ubuntuLoverV3> xeer, yeah I'm running out of ideas
<ubuntuLoverV3> q__, yes it does overheat, it's a crap unbranded laptop, good spec when I bought it but creap hardware
<ubuntuLoverV3> *cheap
<bjsnider> ubuntuLoverV3, did you try reinstalling?
<ubuntuLoverV3> yeah, this the third different ubuntu version I tried, they all install fine just won't boot
<ubuntuLoverV3> oh I have to say that it ran ubuntu 6.xx for over a year when I first got the laptop, but the boot topped working during an upgrade! and since it has not worked except via LiveCD
<ubuntuLoverV3> it's been about 2 years now
<bjsnider> ubuntuLoverV3, have you considered throwing it out?
<ubuntuLoverV3> I stored it for a while but now I'd like ot get it working as a secondary machine
<bjsnider> it sounds like garbage
<ubuntuLoverV3> bjsnider, nope :) I'm very frugal. But I have considered buying another harddrive
<bjsnider> i wonder if it would work with a different hard drive
<ubuntuLoverV3> :)
<ubuntuLoverV3> bjsnider, I'll throw it out if you send me a replacement ;)
<Jordan_U_> ubuntuLoverV3: If your problem is that grub won't load from the hard drive, but you can access the hard drive fine via liveCD you can try installing grub to a CD and have it load the /boot/grub/grub.cfg from the hard drive
<ubuntuLoverV3> Jordan_U_, YES, in fact I did that on a USBpen for a while but was hopping there was a fix!
<xeer> I unplugged the hard drive, and look at that.. the livecd works now.
<Jordan_U_> ubuntuLoverV3: You could ask in #grub, but they will only support GRUB2 ( but it's one of the few channels where the people giving support are actually the developers so they are very knowlageable )
<ubuntuLoverV3> oh thank, what's the channel name?
<Jordan_U_> ubuntuLoverV3: #grub
<ubuntuLoverV3> not grub2 ?
<perscitus> how do you move panel now?
<Jordan_U_> ubuntuLoverV3: No, there is only one grub channel and it only supports GRUB2
<tgpraveen> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 115 kB, installed size 452 kB
<perscitus> tgpraveen.-> its not real telepathy
<tgpraveen> perscitus: ??
<tgpraveen> i know its the empathy client using telepathy framework
<perscitus> tgpraveen.-> and i said its not real telepathy
<tgpraveen> perscitus: what do u mean by "real" telepathy?
<cankoy>  /part
<perscitus> tgpraveen.->  use a dictionary
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why Ctrl Alt F7 is causing a kernel panic (I think) when I try to exit the tty console?
<dupondje> pfft trying to get the damn g_debug shown :p
<perscitus> tgpraveen.->  figure it out yet
<GodfatherofEire> Alo?
<yofel> perscitus: even if you're talking about telepathy and not telepathy, I think in *this* channel we can just got with tgpraveen's interpretation :P
<alexis_> hi! it is possible to edit directly /boot/config-2.6.31-14-generic to enable a feature to (try) to make work my dvb tuner?
<alexis_> I saw on linux tv kiwi's that: Some "broken" devices where sold with cold id: 0547:2235 . You will need to enable CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY in the kernel .config to catch those.
<alexis_> (before, in hardy -k2.6.24*- juste adding the firmware in /lib/firmware, it was enough
<ChogyDan> hmmm, anyone running karmic UNR right now?
<kubuntuser> UNR>
<kubuntuser> UNR?
<Berzerker> ChogyDan: yes
<Berzerker> are there any mirrors for karmic moblin remix? the one off ubuntu.com is really slow
<ChogyDan> Berzerker: would you like to test a bug?  sudo shutdown now  isn't working for me
<Berzerker> can't right now
<ChogyDan> mk
<tgpraveen1> yay! just installed karmic and my boot time is down about 1 min
<tgpraveen1> its only around 1:10 now
<tgpraveen1> from switch on to desktop
<tgpraveen1> and mine is a p4 system
<syn-ack> mine is 20 seconds
<alexis_> sudo shutdown -h now
<alexis_> -h
<syn-ack> :D
<ChogyDan> alexis_: ah! ok
<alexis_> or -r to restart
<ChogyDan> alexis_: I think I got confused because there is a : sudo reboot
<Arsin> My internet is extremely slow is this happening to anyone else? Yesterday in 9.04 it was fine
<tgpraveen1> Arsin: i doubt it has more to do with ISP than with ubuntu
<apparle> At what time is 9.10 karmic koala releasing?
<Lint01> Why do we have this PoS 'Ubuntu Software Center' in default install?
<Berzerker> you mean the amazing ubuntu software center?
<Berzerker> because it's amazing
<tgpraveen1> AMAZING
<dAlfa89_> ATTENTION EVERYBODY, UBUNTU 9.10 "KARMIC KOALA" HAS NO SPECIFIC TIME OF RELEASE, ONLY THAT IT WILL BE RELEASED TOMORROW
<apparle> dAlfa89_: Here it is already 29th
<Lint01> USC interface designers must be flogged
<dAlfa89_> Fine, released on the 29th
<dAlfa89_> But still, expect it to be released at some point in the day
<Light-> <dAlfa89_> ATTENTION EVERYBODY, UBUNTU 9.10 "KARMIC KOALA" HAS NO SPECIFIC TIME OF RELEASE, ONLY THAT IT WILL BE RELEASED TOMORROW  <-- but tomorrow is the 30th...
<tgpraveen1> in some timezone
<dAlfa89_> Light-, had that pointed out ¬.¬ ^
<apparle> Anyone know how many hours to ago.... approx
<chazco> How easy is it to change back to GDM or to customise xsplash?
<Light-> apparle, if its anything like last time, about 14
<apparle> okk thanks
<Arsin> I can't seem to watch videos on the internet, ie http://gizmodo.com/5391819/high-res-video-of-ares-i+x-launch?autoplay=true?skyline=true&s=i
<villemv> weird
<Arsin> No player is coming up
<villemv> sound suddenly started working with kde
<villemv> I didn't check what apt-get brought be - anyone aware what they fixed?
<domjohnson> So, Karmic will be released later today?
<kristian2> don't know
<domjohnson> What time is it in Ubuntu mean Time?
<domjohnson> :P
<kristian2> in the past they took their time
<villemv> they still got till friday :-)
<kristian2> they have time, till the last time zone turns to friday
<villemv> if they do it today, you could say the sound issue was "saved by the bell"
<domjohnson> I'll just wait til' Monday or whatever
<kristian2> but i think that gmt is the ubuntu time, becuae the quarter is in london und parts of africa also have the gmt
<domjohnson> ahhhh
<domjohnson> In which case, its only the 28th in GMT
<kristian2> yes it is
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I have the 9.10 RC installed and when the official release happens tomorrow do I just need to check to see if the final MD5Sum matches the the one I get from the RC image to see if there were any last minute changes added so I know if i can just burn the RC image or if I need to download a final image? Sound about right or is it pretty much guaranteed that I will need to download the final image?
<kristian2> 20:53
<Anathema2> 20:53 GMT atm
<kristian2> download the final image
<kristian2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/
<kristian2> i think they will put it here as soon it will be released
<tonyyarusso> LinuxGuy2009: I can tell you right now the RC image is likely not the final, since the images have changed since then multiple times.
<syn-ack> meh
<villemv> yeah, and tons of updates keep coming daily
<LinuxGuy2009> tonyyarusso: Oh ok thank you that was just the bit of info I wanted to verify.
<syn-ack> I'm already running Karmic so its not really that big a deal
<syn-ack> just a quick apt-get update and I'll be happy
<chazco> With 9.04 the RC was the final... guessing since the RC for 9.10 is a bit iffy still it probably wont be. That and the 200+ updates currently going on after install
<villemv> I imagine most ppl on this channel would be running karmic ;-)
<syn-ack> Then I dont see what the big deal is. :P
<tonyyarusso> Remember folks, some people are still trying to get support here, so please take the speculation and whatnot to #ubuntu-release-party.
<chazco> Still trying to customise xsplash and fix the touchscreen, otherwise it's all good :)
<narretgrez> hello, after upgrading to karmic koala, internet has become really slow
<narretgrez> is this normal?
<ubuntuLoverV3> how can I find out the manufactorer of my hard drive?
<narretgrez> like after i try to go to a new url, it freezes up sometimes for like 5-6 seconds
<LinuxGuy2009> So Ill just need to do a system update to have the final release installed correct? Then just download and burn the ISO with no need to have to reinstall a fresh copy or should I anyways?
<narretgrez> or even up to 10 seconds
<narretgrez> actually, i'm not sure if it's an issue with firefox or the internet
<narretgrez> but the cpu isn't spiking in firefox
<villemv> firefox
<villemv> bad internet won't peak your browser
<villemv> ah
<villemv> nvm
<narretgrez> k
<villemv> late here
<Guest1> Karmic has not been released yet correct?
<villemv> narretgrez: how about other browsers
<Guest1> Anyone...?
<tonyyarusso> LinuxGuy2009: If everything looks good, you can just do the upgrade.  If you experience issues after that, a fresh install may help.
<narretgrez> villemv: i haven't tried any other browser yet. what other browsers are available?
<tonyyarusso> Guest1: No.
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest1: Tommorow
<villemv> arora, epiphany, w3m...
<villemv> konqueror
<tonyyarusso> Guest1: This channel will cease to exist once it does.  Await announcement and party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest1> Then why are there ISO releases
<jemark> lynx
<chazco> Is the splash screen supposed to display after login for a bit?
<villemv> chazco: yes
<tonyyarusso> Guest1: There have been ISO images since like June - they just aren't final.
<chazco> Ah ok, thanks villemv
<LinuxGuy2009> tonyyarusso: Thank you.
<jemark> tomorrow is the final...
<Guest1> tonyyarusso: so the ISOs are development versions
<tonyyarusso> Guest1: correct
<Guest1> thank you
<jemark> but i guess if you update the latest daily, you have the final ;)
<villemv> incidentally, nvidia performance with kde is *amazing* on karmic
<villemv> w/ binary drivers
<tonyyarusso> Yes, you can download a daily image and then tomorrow use rsync/zsync to only download the small amount of updates needed, if any.
<villemv> I feel like moving around my windows all the time
<alankila> hmm, so they finally fixed whatever was ailing KDE4... I saw it sometime soon after Jaunty was released and it felt pretty slow then
<BUGabundo> night o/
<BUGabundo> 14h to launch :))
<villemv> alankila: well, for nvidia anyway
 * BUGabundo is happy feet
<villemv> supposedly intel too, but on my office intel chip it's still clunky. but so is gnome
<villemv> but now, nvidia rocks more than anything rocked before, anywhere
<RamunasM> any of you use ubuntu one?
 * villemv is on the hyperbole
<villemv> RamunasM: ask the actual question ;-)
<villemv> as opposed to "any 'nano' gurus in the house?"
<Laney> Are the nvidia drivers on Karmic any good?
<RamunasM> villemv: how do I add my computer to my account?
<villemv> Laney: YES
<Laney> oh
<Laney> ha!
<villemv> RamunasM: it should happen automatically
<Laney> I want to get some new quiet graphics
<villemv> when you use the applet on new computer
<Laney> which will let me play l4d and tf2 on windows but also work on Karmic
<Laney> any recommendations?
<villemv> for karmic, I'd say nvidia something
<villemv> since the new "glorious" ati drivers are not in karmic yet, iirc
<bjsnider> what new ati drivers?
<villemv> if I've read my phoronix correctly
 * Laney shrugs
<RamunasM> villemv: well, no go with that
<villemv> the open source ones written against ati's specs
<Laney> I'm using -ati right now
<Laney> works well enough
<BluesKaj> anyone on karmic able to play the video here ?  http://www.nasa.gov/#
<Laney> just want to make my PC silent and the x1950 I have now is pretty loud
<villemv> Laney: all the compositing stuff is working well then?
<bjsnider> which open source ati drivers written against ati's specs?
<Laney> compiz is fine
<Laney> bjsnider: yes
<villemv> bjsnider: hold on
<Laney> I am watching a flight test
<bjsnider> it is difficult to keep track of their many drivers
<bpgoldsb> I've got the ubuntu karmic alternate release rc.  I'm PXE booting off of the image on the cd.  I PXE boot fine.  However, during the 'Download Installer Components' section, I get 'No kernel modules found.  This is probably due to a mismatch between the kernel used by this version of the installer and the version in the archive'.  Anyone know anything about this
<Laney> BluesKaj: yes, even
<Laney> bjsnider: -ati works fine
<villemv> the ones they talk about here, for example: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora_r600_3d&num=1
<Laney> -fglrx dropped support for this card, but luckily the Free one is good enough now
<Laney> wasn't for <=Jaunty
<BluesKaj> Laney, what plugin do we need , any idea , looks like quicktime and wma
<Laney> it's using the totem plugin
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, that might work with the fluendo codecs installed
<BluesKaj> totem isn't aplugin , it's a player
<nameiner> I installed amarok under ubuntu and tried to activate the multimedia keys of my laptop. They don't work. They work fine in other applications though. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> ok, thanks bjsnider , I'll check it out
<scott_ino2> anyone know of a way to tweak compiz to make it faster for slower hardware?
<rohan> when :P
<arand> scott_ino2: there are some quality setting in the general section in compizconfig...
<scott_ino2> yeah im having a look around
<scott_ino2> it's hard to tell the naming structure of these things
<scott_ino2> since minimize effect is turned off, yet the standard minimize/maximize effect does something
<Arsin> Videos on Veoh aren't working any help?
<cdm10> Hmm. The new Devicekit-Power thingy has some drawbacks. For one thing, it doesn't display "Provides x minutes of power" any more, and seems to base remaining times on BIOS-reported remaining times, which are quite volatile and quite a bit less accurate than g-p-m's older formula.
<arand> scott_ino2: since that is defined in animations I think... There is a reason why compizconfig isn't shipped per default...
<scott_ino2> arand, yeah... just playing around with it, i don't really want compiz but i don't want uglyness either so im trying to adjust it for a good mix
<scott_ino2> no worries
<scott_ino2> arand, only problem i have is maximizing is slow
<Cahan> damn, Karmic still seems to have the bug where my wifi card will randomly lock up
<awozniak> Delvien: how do you re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace in Karmic?
<Delvien> awozniak: system> pref > keyboard > layouts > layout options, the option is in there.
<Delvien> awozniak: find it ?
<awozniak> yep, ty
<Delvien> np :)
<awozniak> Delvien: yep, ty
<Delvien> kk im out of this channel, have fun folks
<Arsin> My sound isn't working in 9.04 it did but not now
<hggdh> Arsin: if you are running 9.04, this is the wrong channel: we deal exclusively with 9.10 (until tomorrow)
<hggdh> please try #ubuntu
<Berzerker> anyone here using karmic moblin remix?
<Cahan> is there no sound configurer in xubuntu?
<nztal> what are some of the more modern internet chipsets supported under karmic ?
<nztal> err intel motherboard chipsets
<cdm10> nztal: most Intel chipsets are fully supported, I believe -- Intel has a very good record of open-source compatibility.
<villemv> too bad some intel chips work very slow still
<villemv> even if they are supported
<arand> hggdh: Arsin: No, I think this is the right channel... if your issues are in karmic as you stated.
 * yofel throws a side note to GME500 into the room...
<hggdh> arand, indeed, this is why I said "if you are running 9.04 (...)"
<sourcemaker> in karmic... akonadi crashs...
<sourcemaker> is this a known problem?
<Berzerker> nztal: X58 and P55 are both supporte.
<Berzerker> d
<Cahan> when I get a pidgin notification in the top right hand screen and move the mouse to click it (in order that it brings Pidgin to the forefront and lets me read the new message) the notification disappears when my mouse is over it, is this intended behaviour?
<mMezquitale> hey is it the 29th yet???  at what time zone will karmic be officially released???
<dAlfa89_> Cahan, yes, you can't actually click that type of notification, there is a Pidgin plugin that opens "Toaster" popups at the bottom-left that you can click on, if you prefer
<dAlfa89_> Bottom-right*
<Cahan> that's terrible usability :|
<dAlfa89_> They're only intended to notify, it uses the libnotify engine thing, just like Rhythmbox
<Lint01> what the hell is difference?
<yofel> mMezquitale: there is no fixed release time, it will be released sometime on the 29th.
<Lint01> how can I change the login screen in kk?
<Cahan> the average users conceptual model of a notification pop-up is that when they click it it provides more information / takes them to whatever program generated it
<shinka> I have a problem with the Ubuntu Software Center. I tried to install "Inkscape", but the progress is stuck at 72% "Applying change". I cannot install any new program and there's no X at the right of the progress bar to cancel it. Funny fact; Inkscape seem to have been downloaded and installed properly.
<Arsin> arand: hggdh: Ya it is 9.10
<holstein> did /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules get move?
<holstein> moved*
<holstein> im trying to get a firewire audio device working
<holstein> get my permissions persitent
<shinka> Nobody has an idea (it's quite an annoying problem) ?
<holstein> sorry shinka, i havent checked out the new software center yet
<bucky> ikonia sucked a fart from my ass and swallowed it
<holstein> so you can launch inkscape shinka?
<shinka> holstein: yes
<holstein> might just be a little glitch
<holstein> lots of changes happening
<holstein> :)
<shinka> Yep, but now I'm trying to install new programs and I can't ;)
<awozniak> Are there any known bugs with 9.10 beta around CIFS and file names being mangled?
<holstein> have you killed the software center shinka?
<holstein> or is it still just hanging from before?
<shinka> holstein: I can close the software center, but when I open it again it still say inscape is "in progress", all other programs I try to download are "waiting". There's no X to kill the process specifically for inkscape.
<Arsin> My sound isn't working in 9.04 it did but not now in 9.10
<holstein> i usually track down and kill with htop
<holstein> you could try that i guess
<holstein> have you rebooted shinka?
<holstein> i know its not windows, but that might be the path of least resistance
<shinka> No. I'll try that.
<shinka> But if it doesn't work, you think I could kill the process with htop ?
<holstein> you could poke around in there and see what shows up in htop
<shinka> I'll try that. Thank you.
<holstein> i not sure exactly why its hung up
<holstein> strange
<holstein> drag Arsin
<holstein> SO your sound did work with 9.04, and not now with 9.10?
<Arsin> holstein: What? drag?
<Arsin> holstein: Yes
<holstein> hmmm
<nxnn14> anyone know why when I shutdown instead of seeing the usplash graphic the screen is full of like different colored pinstripes
<Arsin> holstein: I didn't install anything either
<holstein> OH, so its not working from the live CD then
<Arsin> holstein: I meant, in 9.04 I didn't need to install any drivers
<holstein> OH ok
<villemv> Arsin, sound was broken in Kubuntu until today
<villemv> at least for me
<holstein> well, im no expert, but you could try getting all updates
<Dink> nxnn14, known bug iirc. Try to remove splash from kernel line, update-grub, reboot
<villemv> but I installed kubuntu-desktop over plain ubuntu
<nxnn14> dink: cool thanks
<villemv> probably something about kde not playing nice with pulseaudio
<Arsin> holstein: I have
<holstein> and its showing up in like lspic?
<holstein> lspci*
<holstein> thats probably not the issue anyways
<nxnn14> how do I "remove splash from kernel line"
<villemv> sound card drivers are almost never the problem
<villemv> try "lsof | grep snd" Arsin
<villemv> it can give a clue
<Arsin> villemv: No command found
<Arsin> villemv: nvm
<Arsin> villemv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/303854/
<villemv> looks good
<villemv> check your volume
<holstein> yeah, the volume, and all the tick-able boxes
<Arsin> villemv: holstein: Maxed physically and virtually
<cshark> does anyone use ubuntu with virualbox is there many known failures that come with it? have used previous ubuntu releases but that was a long time ago. I am really interested in it again but going to test it through virtualbox for a month or two before I install it locally.
<nxnn14> Dink: how do I remove splash from the kernel line?
<innomen> is there someway i can get the old add remove software thing instead of this software center?
<villemv> nxnn14: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cshark> or should a virtualbox installation be the same as if I installed it on my harddrive with it's own partion etc.
<innomen> it makes batch installing and uninstalling a real pill
<nxnn14> villemv: ty
<Dink> nxnn14, edit /etc/default/grub
<nxnn14> which is right? two people gave two different answers
<Dink> karmic ?
<villemv> Arsin: check if you have earphones connected ;-). also, are you on kde or gnome?
<starcube> Anybody can help me? I installed karmic on a dell inspiron 8200 laptop. The internet doesnt work, neither via ethernet or wireless card.
<Arsin> villemv: Gnome
<nxnn14> Dink: ya i am on karmic if that was fo me
<Dink> nxnn14, yeah edit /etc/default/grub. There is a GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT param remove splash
<villemv> I don't even have that file Dink
<villemv> ah
<villemv> it's a grub2 thing
<Arsin> villemv: k I fiddled with my hardware and it works, thanks
<Dink> nxnn14, then run update-grub2
<Dink> yeah
<villemv> Arsin: excellent
<nxnn14> Dink: ok so that line should look like grub_cmdline_linux_default="quiet" or get rid of quite to
<Dink> leave quiet
<Arsin> My internet is SLOW and no it is not an ISP problem, speed test says I have a good connection so I don't see what's the problem. Pages load really slow
<nxnn14> kk ty
<villemv> Arsin: wlan?
<villemv> my wlan sucked on Jaunty, but rocks on Karmic (ath5k driver)
<Dink> nxnn14, remember to update-grub2
<nxnn14> dink, ok
<andreas_> I have problem with my soundcard.
<starcube> Oh to add, it doesnt seem to try to connect at all.
<unimatrix> who's going to an ubuntu release party tomorrow and get hammered?
<andreas_> I have a Clicking sound all the time, whats wrong? :S
<starcube> I want an ubuntu release party in Clitheroe.
<holstein> andreas_: you could check and see if you have an input unmuted and going out to the speakers
<dupondje> tomorrow is the day :D
<holstein> maybe the internal mic
<ckw> Did any behavior change in Karmic with regards to the disk checks after 30 mounts?
<holstein> if its a laptop
<dupondje> ckw: that filesystem dependant
<dupondje> you can change it tho
<nxnn14> Dink: this may sound dumb, but now the usplash is gone, so are the crazy lines on shutdown at least tho
<ckw> dupondje: Does it still do it at startup?
<ckw> or does it put it into hte background
<ckw> and let you log in?
<dupondje> does it at startup
<dupondje> there is no other possibility
<dupondje> as fsck needs to happen when the device is read-only
<ckw> I came in here last night with a problem that my home partition wasn't mounting
<ckw> with a busy error, and it wouldn't let me mount it anywhere else
<ckw> But then it suddenly mounted itself
<ckw> The only explanation I can think of is if the disk check was running and went into the background
<ckw> So the partition really was busy (with the disk check), and it was mounted as soon as it finished
<unimatrix> starcube: there's one in Manchester :P
<aprilhare> ever get the feeling your favourite bug won't get addressed before release? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460118 in linux "Microsoft VX-1000 webcam drivers broken" [Undecided,New]
<chunknuts> Anyone have a problem with booting the Xubuntu RC LiveCD?
<ckw> Is this impossible/completely wrong, or could I be right for once?
<starcube> unimatrix: Nice!
<andreas_> nån svensk som kan hjälpa mig med ljudet?
<andreas_> help me, still have clicking sound. turn off ALL ingoing sound and have only outgoing
<innomen> where does empathy store its account details?
<innomen> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<innomen> where is application data not kept in its own folder ususally stored?
<andreas_> hello?! pls help me
<BUGabundo> innomen: try $ mlocate empa | more
<BUGabundo> innomen: I suspect its inside .gnome2 or something
<andreas_> when I play music I dont have any click sound, but when I shut down the music player it starts with clicking sound
<BUGabundo> !ask | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bjsnider> maybe inside .config
<arand> andreas_: #ubuntu-se är svenska kanalen, även om det troligtvis finns mer folk som kan karmic och ljud här inne, endast engelska här dock.
<arand> innomen: it's a strange place, I recall, hang on...
<matahari> hi all
<matahari>  it is very strange. on my karmic-install apache2 userdirs don't work anymore. Module is enabled, and rights are put in correctly (www-data:www-data). Anyway, i always gets an 403 Forbidden Error when i am tring to access a page there. Some ideas? Thanks in Advance
<innomen> arand, holding
<BUGabundo> innomen: try $ mlocate empa | more
<arand> innomen: ~/.applicationname but for empathy...
<bjsnider> try ~/.config/empathy
<innomen> bjsnider, thats it
<innomen> bjsnider, thanks
<innomen> thanks guys :)
<joaopinto> its ~/.configu/Empathy, not empathy :P
<joaopinto> config
<Dink> nxnn14, that is basically what you stopped from loading. That is the cause of the problem.
<innomen> well no, the config file has a single inin file that only has one parameter
<arand> innomen: ~/.mission-control is the badger.
<nxnn14> Dink: right, so there is no way to have the nice looking boot and shutdown
<innomen> i'm looking for the account details, i want to delete them
<Dink> nxnn14, I have the same issue myself. I don't mind since I need to boot to term anyways.
<innomen> arand, there we go, thanks, what an odd place
<innomen> arand, how in the world did you find that?
<nxnn14> Dink: ok hopefully this gets fixed soon i guess then
<Dink> nxnn14, its usplash related
<joaopinto> erm, telepathy is not XDG compliant ?
<joaopinto> ops, empathy
<bjsnider> mission-control. of course! what else would it be called?it makes perfect sense
<nxnn14> Dink: right, it would be nice if it all worked
<Dink> I haven't dug up the bug # myself but probably a good idea to post on there your findings once the bug id is found ;)
<nxnn14> Dink: sounds good
<chaos2fu> hii where do i change between alsa, pulseaudio and so on for the sound?
<RamunasM> thanks for the help guys, night :)
<arand> innomen: well, mission-control is the back-end for some part of empathy... I got told by someone else
<innomen> How do i completely uninstall an app?
<innomen> "completely remove" apprently dosent do that
<Byron> Is there a meta package for the netbook version of Karmic?
<arand> bjsnider: *agreed
<innomen> i did it to empathy try to delete the account data, i reinstalled and the data was still there
<chaos2fu> hii where do i change between alsa, pulseaudio and so on for the sound?
<Dink> nxnn14, just curious what video card ?
<dtchen> chaos2fu: the same place you've always done it: in an asoundrc
<zetheroo> It's still "Coming Soon"
<dtchen> chaos2fu: granted, the GUI side is less friendly now
<nxnn14> Dink: nvidia 8600 gts
<arand> innomen: you "completely remove" it and the you delete user-specific files in your ~/
<andreas_> how do I find asoundrc ?
<arand> The removal of a package will never remove user-specific settings
<patrickT> .
<chaos2fu> dtchen how do i use asoundrc then?
<chaos2fu> i have done it graphically before??
<arand> ... if they are in ~/ at least
<quentusrex_> Now, will there be any difference if I install the beta now
<quentusrex_> and upgrade later
<TecnoBrat> Is there any known issues with 9.10 and the "Xorg" process eating up lots of CPU?
<quentusrex_> or should I wait to install the release friday?
<innomen> arand, i cant find them, the folder you sent me to even when deleted apears to do nothing at all
<Koken> could someone help me? after installing ubuntu 9.10 rc, my machine does not boot.
<bjsnider> quentusrex_, you can safely upgrade now
<chunknuts> TecnoBrat: I haven't seen any issues with Xorg
<chaos2fu> Koken, are u using VGA?
<Koken> i have a digital monitor
<zetheroo> tick tock
<quentusrex_> bjsnider, so I can install beta, and safely upgrade to the release on friday?
<homerslice75> quick question: Friend has a dell mini 9, should he go with Ubuntu 9.10 or Ubuntu Remix 9.10
<quentusrex_> and there will be no differences?
<chaos2fu> is it a laptop?
<almoxarife> is there something I can do to spin down usb drives when they are idle?
<bjsnider> quentusrex_, install today's daily livecd
<TecnoBrat> And I just answered my own question.
<TecnoBrat> Google, how I love you.
<quentusrex_> bjsnider, ok
<Koken> nope, its a (blech) hp desktop
<TecnoBrat> Its conky
<chaos2fu> Nvidia graphics?
<Koken> yes
<TecnoBrat> killed conky, and Xorg cpu usage dropped down to normal :)
<Koken> and it has a dvi connector to the monitor. but that isnt the problem
<homerslice75> almoxarife: yes
<tormod> almoxarife, depends on the drive (or the usb bridge), try hdparm or sdparm on it
<Koken> ubuntu never even boots up
<chaos2fu> what is the problem?
<zetheroo> homerslice75: remix
<Koken> when i turn on my computer, i get a black screen with the single word "GRUB" at the top left. nothing else
<quentusrex_> bjsnider, any changes between today and the release?
<almoxarife> thnks
<arand> innomen: have you completely restarted empathy as well after?
<quentusrex_> I mean, will there be any*
<Koken> and my keyboard and mouse are unresponsive
<Koken> also, at the end of the installation, i think something crashed
<bjsnider> quentusrex_, there will be a few inconsequential updates and bugfixes
<chaos2fu> yeah my point, i have a laptop and using VGA output on it..when the cable is in it wont boot...
<homerslice75> zetheroo: remix because, it's faster?
<Koken> but i didnt check exactly what checked
<chaos2fu> when the cable is out, it will boot..
<zetheroo> homerslice75: created for netbooks
<Koken> well, i think its a problem with grub.
<innomen> arand, yes, the people in ubuntu tell me totally removing an app is impossible "by design"
<chaos2fu> My thought was if it was the same problem for u to? cause i have nvidia too..
<homerslice75> zetheroo: okay
<quentusrex_> thanks bjsnider
<zetheroo> I hope the Intel gfx support is better in KArmic
<quentusrex_> bjsnider, and what about a dist-upgrade from 9.04?
<chaos2fu> Koken; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/449202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449202 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Blank screen on bootup, karmic, nvidia card (dup-of: 450493)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450493 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "xorg: failed to load module "nvidia"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Koken> chaos2fu: do you end up with a black screen with the word "GRUB" at the top left?
<Koken> thats what happens with me
<Koken> it says "GRUB" and i cant do anything
<chaos2fu> No i end up with nothing at all, it goes through the grup countdown and then nothing happens..the LED for the harddrive aint showing any acitivites..
<Koken> i dont even go to the ubuntu logo
<chaos2fu> same here koken
<Koken> but, my screen says "GRUB"
<Koken> and all my computer does is say "GRUB" and i cant do anything
<Byron> Koken: Is that all it says? No error message?
<Koken> nope
<Koken> just GRUB
<Koken> when i boot it up
<Byron> Koken: Is it a prompt?
<Koken> no
<Koken> i cant do anything with my keyboard when its like that
<Koken> just the word "GRUB"
<bjsnider> quentusrex_, it's not how i do it. i clean install
<Byron> Can you obtain Super Grub Disk and boot from that?
<arand> innomen: the data in your home folder is supposed to be indpendet of the sysadmin installing/removing/reinstalling applications globally... In a single-user interface it might make less sense though...
<Koken> i am going to reinstall it once more: after its finished installing, apport pops up saying something crashed
 * Koken pops in the cd and boots up
<chaos2fu> This is for u koken; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/450493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450493 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "xorg: failed to load module "nvidia"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Byron> Do you recall what fails, Koken?
<chaos2fu> i think thats the problem..
<Koken> once the error message reappears, i'll tell you again
<Koken> i didnt read the error message
<chaos2fu> good night everyboady...
<Koken> and chaos2fu, i am pretty sure it isnt. it prolly has something to do with grub
<chunknuts> good night
<chaos2fu> ok anyway good luck,.then just reinstall or reconfigure grub..;-)
<Koken> so, i'm going to try reinstalling, and then i'll read exactly what crashes at the end of the installation
<HBX> quick question if you have the rc1 installed and then run the upgrade will it replace and upgrade everything..cause certain things are messed up like emrald doesnt work....
<zetheroo> anyone know anything about Intel gfx in Karmic?
<tonyyarusso> HBX: "maybe"  It should upgrade, but if things are still odd afterwards try a fresh install.
<Byron> Too bad chaos2fu is gone. I was going to give thanks for that bug. that's something that I'm experiencing.
<HBX> well im trying to avoid backing up and reinstalling ..i have it working nicely with all my apps
<HBX> and i dont feel like writing a bash script to install everything ...too lazy today
<Half-Left> I seem to be hitting a bug in kdm every so many boots with Kubuntu KK. The login screen shows and then seems to start loading the KDE splash screen, then shops at the Hard Drive icon(first icon to fade in)
<Half-Left> stops*
<Half-Left> a manual kill of kdm in the other TTY gives me the kdm login screen back
<innomen> uninstalled via synaptic, "completely remove," sudo apt-get --purge remove empathy, sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get clean, Deleted the empathy folders in .config and .gconf/apps, deleted the .mission-control folder... reinstalled and it STILL remembered my account details lol
<mzz> innomen: did you get ~/.config/Empathy too?
<mzz> ah, sorry, you said you did
<innomen> mzz, yup, no worries
<innomen> :)
<zetheroo> anyone using Karmic with Intel gfx?
<mzz> innomen: assume you checked the app wasn't running after purging it and its config files?
<innomen> mzz, well i closed it i didnt exactly scan the process list
<mzz> (not just empathy but also whatever backend you're using)
<innomen> backend?
<mzz> well, I'm not currently using it, but iirc the part that talks to the network is a separate process
<mzz> anything with "telepathy" in its name in the process list, basically.
<innomen> too bad there isnt a revo unistaller for linux heh
<mzz> ?
<mzz> hmm, I guess getting windows (2000) to use a networked pulseaudio server on a different system would be nontrivial
<innomen> empathy is awful
<tag> Are there any fixes coming soon?  tilda segfaults on me and evolution-mapi continues to only *almost* work.
<innomen> it wont even let me delete the accounts via the application itself
<tag> innomen: amen
<tag> innomen: I just removed it and installed pidgin
<innomen> oh you didnt remove it
<innomen> you only think you did
<innomen> i assure you
 * mzz shrugs
<tag> well, I removed the package
<tag> whatever that does
<innomen> yea
<mzz> I don't see it getting in the way *that* much if you're not using it
<innomen> mzz, dude i dont like plaintext of ym account logins being buried on my syttem somewhere where i dont know where it is
<innomen> thats a majori security risk
<innomen> for all i know it'll get snapped up by some crash report and posted somewhere
 * mzz shrugs, has way scarier things in ~
<tag> mzz: I'm only bummed about empathy because I've always thought of ubuntu as best of breed...I figured this is why firefox was the default browser, rather than epiphany.  I'd hark the same should be true for pidgin vs. empathy, until empathy surpasses pidgin, I'd like to see pidgin there by default.  </opinion>
<mzz> but yeah, ymmv and all that
<mzz> I don't use either, so I'm really not that useful a person to talk to about this
<domjohnson> bjour!
<mzz> I tried it briefly for irc, but it doesn't really suit me
<tag> It's no good for IRC.
<mzz> well, not even exactly irc, I told it to connect to an irssi-proxy. Results were confusing at best.
<tag> I wish evolution-mapi worked
<chunknuts> I didn't realize empathy had problems
<Kamilion> trying to figure out where the heck empathy/telepathy keeps it's account info right now
<innomen> chunknuts, it buries your account detials somewhere and refuses to tell you where or delete them through the app or otherwise
<chunknuts> lol
<chunknuts> that sucks!
<innomen> it sucks badly
<chunknuts> is it in gconf?
<innomen> i dont want my im logins ending up in a crash report somewhere for google to see
<Kamilion> empathy asks telepathy to deal with the account  somehow
<innomen> chunknuts, it has folders in gconf, config, and apprently local, but i dont have the local one and i deleted the other two, no dice
<innomen> chunknuts, uninstalled via synaptic, "completely remove," sudo apt-get --purge remove empathy, sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get clean, Deleted the empathy folders in .config and .gconf/apps, deleted the .mission-control folder... reinstalled and it STILL remembered my account details lol
<innomen> thats a repaste of what i said earlier
<chunknuts> wow
<chunknuts> scary
<chunknuts> it's like Microsoft!
<innomen> worse dude
<innomen> revo uninstaller would ahve wiped it out
<stpere> innomen: gconf?
<stpere> oh
<innomen> i could let it slide if empathy wasnt about to eb the default im client
<MightyTweek> innomen: go into accessories>passwords and encryption keys... they're there, encrypted, in your keyring. Stop trying to scare people.
<ThomasBerends> Hi, in how many hours will Ubuntu 9.10 be released??
<innomen> MightyTweek, what are you talking about?
<scott_ino2> does anyone know how i can verify VLC is actually using Xvideo and not something else?
<tormod> ThomasBerends, wrong channel and wrong question
<Kamilion> innomen: AHHA! FOUND IT!
<Kamilion> Seahorse is managing the credentials.
<innomen> MightyTweek, i dont see "passwords" in accessories
<almoxarife> life without net neutrality-> http://i.imgur.com/5RrWm.png
<chunknuts> lol!
<Kamilion> The same thingy that stores SSH keys
<innomen> Kamilion, so how do i kill them?
<DonaldShimoda> ThomasBerends, when i ready i hope
<Kamilion> Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<scott_ino2> ThomasBerends, just go for it dude
<Kamilion> or run 'seahorse'
<DonaldShimoda> ThomasBerends, i mind: when IS ready
<bjsnider> ThomasBerends, you can safely upgrade now
<chunknuts> lol
<innomen> Kamilion, i dont see that anywhere
<DonaldShimoda> bjsnider, true, it works like a charm
<ThomasBerends> bjsnider: i know that upgrading to the RC is possible (a)
<Kamilion> innomen: then just run 'seahorse' (you are running ubuntu, right?)
<innomen> yea i have seahorse up now
<Kamilion> Should be under the "passwords" tab
<innomen> what am i looking for? i only see two things
<Kamilion> mine says "account: haze/yahoo/<myyahooname>, param: password"
<innomen> they are both somewhat non descript
<tormod> ThomasBerends, wrong, if you upgrade now you get final and not RC
<ThomasBerends> tormod: huh? :\
<joaopinto> !final | ThomasBerends
<ubottu> ThomasBerends: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<innomen> Kamilion, no mine doesn't show that just my wifi pass and my autologin
<ThomasBerends> I didn't installed 9.10.. xD
<ThomasBerends> well.. i tested the RC.. in a virtualmachine..
<Kamilion> innomen: Basically, your passwords are safe. They're stored in the same place ubuntu uses to keep disk encryption keys, SSH keys, PGP keys, wireless WEP/WPA passwords
<almoxarife> is the copy/cut/paste action on right click a per application script? what I am trying to figure out is if its possible to add 'search for' as an option universally in ubuntu??? any thoughts?
<Kamilion> if they ain't in there, you got a bigger problem
<innomen> Kamilion, well for my own viseral understanding i'd like to delete them and launch empathy and have ti act like its never been run
<innomen> Kamilion, then i have the bigger problem
<Dai> oh that's right, it's the 29th in GMT and east.
<Kamilion> Well, then just wipe out every stored password in seahorse and see if it makes any difference. You can always put your wifi password back in.
<innomen> Dai, its 7:30 eastern time
<Dai> innomen: eastern time isn't GMT, is it?
<innomen> Kamilion, but i knwo what these two are
<innomen> Dai, i honeastly dont know heh
<Dai> innomen: "and in time zones further east"
<Dai> i could have worded that better
<Kamilion> innomen: Sorry then, I've kinda reached my limit of hackin'.
<Dai> but now will come the flood of "is it out?" people.  i should log here and #ubuntu and see how much i'd make if i actually did get a nickel for every time someone said that.
<innomen> Kamilion, thats fine
<Kamilion> innomen: Good luck tracking it any further though.
<innomen> Kamilion, i'll just cross my fingers and hope where ever it went its encrypted
<innomen> really sad though, makes you wonder how empathy got to be the default client haveing such a huge flaw
<Kamilion> I don't consider that to be a flaw.
<pipegeek> does this mean that if I continually ask "when", I can prolong this delicious state of anticipation indefinitely?
<bjsnider> empathy had video support before pidgin did
<Kamilion> I consider pidgin's practice of keeping crappily hashed passwords in ~/.purple/
<Kamilion> to be much much worse.
<innomen> Kamilion, well thats your opinion, i tend ot think my login details being someplace i dont know about is dangerous
<pipegeek> what's the flaw?  out of curiosity
<innomen> Kamilion, well at elast i knew where they were in pidgin
<pipegeek> or, "flaw"
<Kamilion> pipegeek: he's cheesed off cause empathy stores account info in seahorse
<innomen> and could delete them if need be
<pipegeek> aah
<Kamilion> and it's hard to track down
<innomen> Kamilion, uhh no it dosent
<innomen> Kamilion, i'm looking at seahorse, empty
<pipegeek> why is that a flaw?  I thought everything was supposed to
<Kamilion> I ended up going through lsof and strace before I noticed it was talking to seahorse with a pipe
<pipegeek> I thought that was the point
<Kamilion> pipegeek: it is the point. But you can't please everyone.
<innomen> pipegeek, yea if thats where they actually were
<pipegeek> aah
<Kamilion> I prefer empathy keeping it's passwords in the global password place.
<innomen> Kamilion, are you halucinating? what part of "they arent in seahorse" is unclear?
<Kamilion> pipegeek: for some reason his empathy accounts arn't showing up in seahorse.
<pipegeek> gottit
<joaopinto> incidence, empathy got default because it's better integrated with gnome and also it has better plans from a tecnhical perspective, not because it's better than pidgin at it's current state
<Animagladius> Hi, ladies.
<pipegeek> slightly worrisome
<joaopinto> ops, was for innomen
<innomen> joaopinto, cool
<innomen> Kamilion, you say "for some reason" i say "because empathy has a huge hole" tomato tomato :)
<pipegeek> also pidgin hasn't, to my knowledge, seen major feature development in a long time
<pipegeek> particularly vv just didn't come and didn't come and didn't come
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Animagladius> Yeah, it's somehow at one point for like... a year?
<Kamilion> http://img88.yfrog.com/img88/540/screenshoty.png
<Animagladius> Hi ShapeShifter499
<Kamilion> innomen:  Unfortunately, if this was an LP bug, I'd have to mark it "works for me"
<innomen> agreed, but at least pidgin sint going to result in my account details ending up buried in a crash report somewhere, if i dont knwo where they are i cant be assured they are encrypted
<Animagladius> I hope that's not the standard design :D
<innomen> Kamilion, only because you gave up
<Kamilion> Okay, fine, "can't reproduce" then.
<innomen> fair enough
<Kamilion> not so much that I gave up, but I can't go any further because "it works for me" as http://img88.yfrog.com/img88/540/screenshoty.png shows
<ShapeShifter499> I have a acer aspire one 8.9 inch netbook(sub-laptop) and I recently updated to 9.10 from 9.04 and installed the lxde desktop environment, now when I am in gnome pcman has been set as my main file manager, I don't want that when I boot into gnome, I want nautilus, how do I fix this?
<innomen> Kamilion, but you never had my problem
<innomen> Kamilion, you just went looking for the account details
<Kamilion> True, but I did at least attempt to discover the nature of your problem.
<innomen> Kamilion, did you delete yours and restart empathy?
<pipegeek> innomen: if you find wherever your account details, then you will either have your answer or sufficient grounds to file a bug report
<pipegeek> ... right?
<pipegeek> *your account details are buried
<Kamilion> innomen:  yeah, and it asked me to set up a new account.
<innomen> pipegeek, i'm goign to make a bug report anyway
<innomen> Kamilion, awesome, thats what i want mine to do >.<
<MightyTweek> innomen: you didn't run seahorse as root by any chance, did you?
<Kamilion> innomen: Ahha, relaunched empathy, and now I get "Network error" [Edit Account]
<localnnuser__> ShapeShifter499: i thing in system preferences u have an option to set default programs... check that out, or u could try to find in gconf-editor "file manager" or something like that
<innomen> MightyTweek, i ran it via terminal without sudo
<Kamilion> it remembered my username.
<Kamilion> But my password is indeed gone.
<innomen> Kamilion, so go find the user name, maybe that will sovle my issue
<innomen> :P
<joaopinto> innomen, knowing about your login info places doesnt make you safer, knowing that it's encrypted and password protected, like you have found know about empathy, that's protection
<innomen> this is like registry entry leftovers
<ShapeShifter499> localnnuser__: ok hold on...
<innomen> joaopinto, yea but how do i knwo that if i cant go look?
<localnnuser__> ShapeShifter499: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<joaopinto> innomen, you know, we already told you where the account info is set
<innomen> joaopinto, and i wiped out all those places
<ShapeShifter499> localnnuser__: oh..
<Kamilion> innomen: Considering I'm at work right now, unless you've got $15, you're stuck with my 'free service' of 'if you don't like it <insert colorful epitaph here> yourself.'
<ShapeShifter499> localnnuser__: brb reading it now
<joaopinto> innomen, so, what's your problem now ?
<Kamilion> s/$15/$15 and a paypal account
<joaopinto> does empathy still logs in ?
<innomen> Kamilion, i ddint force you to step up
<david__> Dai, Eastern Time is GMT -4 -- 7:30 Eastern Time is 11:30 GMT
<Kamilion> I know, I'm just kidding mate.
<innomen> Kamilion, oh, oky
<innomen> :)
<innomen> joaopinto, empathy refuses to forget my account details
<Kamilion> Unlike others, I actually do have a sense of humor.
<innomen> Kamilion, and tone is lost in flat text
<localnnuser__> ShapeShifter499: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/switch-to-a-lightweight-filemanager.html
<Kamilion> At least, I think I do. I might have left it in my other pants.
<Kamilion> yay, almost time to leave work
<Dai> david__: then you've already gone off DST?
<Dai> because a couple weeks ago i could have sworn it was -5
<Dai> (and will be again after this weekend
<Kamilion> Now to start packing up my firefox tabs so I can take them home with me.
<ShapeShifter499> localnnuser__: uh ok
<joaopinto> innomen, does it shows your account details after removing ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg, removing the keys from seahorse, and restarting your system ?
<david__> Dai we're on DST -- when we're off it will be GMT -5 -- I told you the difference at this moment
<Penol> is ubuntu 9.10 out ?
<LjL> no
<Penol> okej
<joaopinto> !isitout
<Kamilion> Penol: Out? Yes. Released? No.
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<innomen> joaopinto, why should i have to restart?
<Dai> david__: ah ha
<innomen> no i ddint ever reboot
<BUGabundo> PARTTYYYYYY
<joaopinto> innomen, because the credentials maybe cached in memory ?
<localnnuser__> ShapeShifter499: To stop Nautilus from managing your desktop:In Gconf-editor go apps->nautilus->preferences.Scoll down till you see the "show desktop" item and unselect it. so if u do backwards you can change it back
<BUGabundo> bunny killing
<Kamilion> I think QA's working on a final couple snags with ubuiquity
<innomen> and my passwords have yet to show up in seahorse
<BUGabundo> or is it kitten ?!?
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: some mirrors already have it and are exposing it to the world
<Dai> BUGabundo: bunny punchings are reserved for people that use Comic Sans
<joaopinto> innomen, and btw, doesn't the account delete button works for you on empathy ?
<BUGabundo> Dai: you kill me
<localnnuser__> ShapeShifter499: it can be done by different ways... so just google hheehehe
<innomen> joaopinto, nope, they delete and then when i reopen the window they are back (two of each)
<pipegeek> don't punch bunnies!
<Kamilion> QA signed off?
<Kamilion> Huh. *goes to scan mirror.kernel.org*
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: no idea
<pipegeek> punch people who use comic sans
<innomen> thats what started this mess when they imported from pidgin it made two of each
<BUGabundo> but its on the rzync servers already
<joaopinto> innomen, so better file the bug report, and/or join #empathy :)
<BUGabundo> I shouldn't be saying this on this #, should I ?
<BUGabundo> :(
<localnnuser__> what time is 9.10 supposed to be out?
<Kamilion> Eh, I'll wait for the torrents to be generated.
<joaopinto> localnnuser__, there is no specific time
<Kamilion> then I can use my massive work connection to seed.
<innomen> joaopinto, #empathy is uncrowded :)
<joaopinto> it will be on the next 48h
<BUGabundo> localnnuser__: no one knows
<joaopinto> innomen, read the source :P
<innomen> eh?
<innomen> the source to/of what
<RomD> will there be any more updates if I already have the RC which is currently up-to-date?
<scott_ino2> im confused why people don't upgrade already
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: torrent already on private tracker of ubuntu :)
<joaopinto> incidence, that's the beauty about open source, either you find someone who knows to fix it, or you can check the source code and figure yourself :)
<innomen> RomD, good question
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: how much to you have?
<innomen> joaopinto, oh lmao
<localnnuser__> RomD: if u keep updating ull have lastest ubuntu...
<Kamilion> BUGabundo: gigabit.
<BUGabundo> at home or office?
<Kamilion> I'm watching http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ right now ;)
<Kamilion> office.
<RomD> ok. wouldn't make sense to push tons of updates just because it's the release date I guess
<BUGabundo> cause I'm stuck on 2g/3g tonigh
<ShapeShifter499> localnnuser__: I want pcman file manager to stop managing the folder clicks in PLACES in the ubuntu menu
<Kamilion> I work at NASA Ames Research.
<BUGabundo> and ti sucks
<innomen> so tommarow what ubunut falvor willt his channel be supporting?
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<scott_ino2> Kamilion, must be nice
<scott_ino2> ;)
<Kamilion> scott_ino2: I get $15 an hour and people bothering me all day. I wish it was nicer.
<BUGabundo> well I work at a datacenter
<BUGabundo> and we have clients on 10gbit
<RomD> localnnuser__: I know, I meant whether they are holding back some updates which will be available on the release date (for whatever reason)
<scott_ino2> Kamilion, yeah but you get pipes
<innomen> Kamilion, i have a food card and my ktichen ceiling is caving in, i saved up for having a tooth pulled and haveing it replaced is simply outside my price range, be grateful
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: don't compaling. you get more then me
<localnnuser__> RomD: probably...
<scott_ino2> I can't complain I get a solid 1.8MB/s down... nowhere near gigabit but still pretty good for a house
<MightyTweek> innomen: Lucid Lynx! Well, eventually.
<localnnuser__> RomD: but still i think, this is the most solid version of ubuntu ive ever had... pretty amazed
<Kamilion> innomen: Haha, you're in the same boat I am. Only I've got three molars that need to come out and I need new glasses, need to buy a crappy used car, and the damned bus in the bay area is $2.00 for a single-ride
<localnnuser__> RomD: im still missing some packages like symphony though
<KB1JWQ> Kamilion: Credit the teeth if you have to, it's better than walking around in agony.
<innomen> Kamilion, no
<RomD> I agree localnnuser__. there is an annoying bug in nautilus and gnome-panel, but it's still a great release
<innomen> KB1JWQ, maxed out my meager credit dealing with one
<Kamilion> BUGabundo:  If you have a chance, would you mind PMing me a link to the torrents? It'd be nice to have 'em on hand to seed, as I have my torrent client watching for the .torrent files to appear.
<innomen> no such thing as emergency dental care int eh states. dentists=vinnie with a bat, pay or pain
<KB1JWQ> innomen: News to me.
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: no access to them right now
<localnnuser__> RomD: couldnt tell about any bugs for gnome, by the way what are they?, im ussing kde...
<Kamilion> KB1JWQ: I wish, but the subcontractor I work for has crap for dental plan. Massive co-pay
<BUGabundo> but get a daily
<RomD> and fortunately the jaunty ppa for amarok 1.4 works on karmic, too
<BUGabundo> should be final
<montamer> hi ........ i just found this link "http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso" is it the final release????
<KB1JWQ> Kamilion: Look into Care Credit.  Interest isn't horrid, and it's for things like this.
<bjsnider> RomD, what about amarok2?
<BUGabundo> montamer: don't PUBLISH LINKS
<tonyyarusso> !isitout | montamer
<ubottu> montamer: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<KB1JWQ> innomen: Most are human.  Talk to them, be up front about your situation.  Most will hammer out a deal.
<Kamilion> Eh, I could just go hit QA's iso cache, they're usually newer than the dailys and if they've signed off on release, the last QA image should be the final.
<BUGabundo> damn it
<joaopinto> montamer, no
<quentusrex_> bjsnider, what about the cd server daily build?
<RomD> bjsnider: I hate it
<BUGabundo> you guys should know that
<innomen> KB1JWQ, you'd be surprised
<Kamilion> BUGabundo: Could you perhaps gimme the sha1sums for the ones you know of?
<bjsnider> RomD, hate is such a strong word
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: we know that, but don't tell *everyoneP
<BUGabundo> Kamilion: all I have right now are daily
<BUGabundo> so you have those too
<Koken> can someone pm me? ubuntu 9.10 rc will not boot after i install it
<RomD> localnnuser__: I'm using a rather rare setup with three separated x screens on three monitors and nautilus and gome-panel don't play well there in the latest version. shouldn't matter for 99% of the ubuntu users though.
<BUGabundo> and a rsync serve
<BUGabundo> *server
<BUGabundo> which you also have
<montamer> sorry for putting the link here ....... i got the link in some website and was just wiondering
<montamer> as it supposed to releease on 29
<joaopinto> montamer, you need to be carefull it could be a virus :D
<localnnuser__> RomD: sorry about that hehe
<scott_ino2> what's a virus
<montamer> lol :)
<scott_ino2> ;)
<joaopinto> montamer, yes, and that's a long day, 24h
<joaopinto> with timezones, 48
<RomD> bjsnider: I hate it compared to amarok 1.4. the interface is so counterintuitive. amarok 1.4 is by far the best player I have used so far.
<BUGabundo> guys lets keep this # clear for support , ok ?
<BUGabundo> for release join #ubuntu-release-party
<RomD> for me amarok 2 is a regression
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, yes sir
<bjsnider> RomD, i hear that a lot. not sure why since i use banshee
<BUGabundo> and remember, every time asks if it is out, a bunnie dies :)
<bjsnider> don't want the kdelibs on here
<bjsnider> they're an infection
<RomD> I normally prefer gnome applications, too, but amarok and kaffeine are the exception
<RomD> sorry BUGabundo
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-29
<Kamilion> <.<
<Kamilion> Hm... Rabbit sounds good for dinner.
 * Kamilion considers posing a query if the software release has occured yet
 * BUGabundo mouths Kamilion
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<Pici> its not out
<BUGabundo> Pici:  [[]]
<Kamilion> LMFAO
<Kamilion> Well, 5PM, time to go home.
<BUGabundo> Pici:  hard day ahead enh?
<BUGabundo> how many of this have you done pici ?
<Pici> BUGabundo: Already been a hard day :/
<Kamilion> I'll mirror the ISOs tomorrow once mirrors.kernel.org has synced
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<skiwithpete> hi
<BUGabundo> HAPPY B'DAY akgraner
<BUGabundo> at least on my timezone
<skiwithpete> I've installed from the RC and I'm having loads of browsing issues
<skiwithpete> is this a known issue?
<joaopinto> skiwithpete, define "loads of browsing issues"
<joaopinto> is not a general issue, I don't have it
<Pici> Internet browsing?
<skiwithpete> yeah, internet browsing
<skiwithpete> defined:  I surf www.yahoo.com and it connects to google.com
<BUGabundo> working fine here since day one
<skiwithpete> when I first installed the system, I couldn't connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<skiwithpete> I came online shortly after installing RC and someone gave me this to put in
<skiwithpete> echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" |sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<skiwithpete> that has resolved the issues temporarily
<akgraner> BUGabundo, Thank You!!
<skiwithpete> but resolv.conf is re-written on reboot
<BUGabundo> akgraner: my pleaser girl!
<ShapeShifter499> how do I un-install a file manager without messing with another desktop evironment?
<ShapeShifter499> *environment
<skiwithpete> does taht define "problems browsing"?
<skiwithpete> no one else eh?
<Pici> skiwithpete: If take a look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf there is commented line that says prepend domain-name-servers , please uncomment that and change 127.0.0.1 to either 208.67.222.222 or the IP of your ISP's DNS server
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<Pici> skiwithpete: That will have whatever IP you put there be put into resolv.conf after dhcp gets an address, so it won't lose it on boot.
<skiwithpete> cheers,
<skiwithpete> Pici, do i need to reboot for that to take effect?
<Pici> skiwithpete: a sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart    should put it into effect, but you'll lose network access for a moment
<skiwithpete> thanks for the help. would fresh installing from the Final have fixed this?  Or is this just my comp sucking?
<localnnuser__> hows remastersys adapting lately with karmic?
<localnnuser__> did any one tried it with lastest updates?
<innomen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/462994 my empathy bug report
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<innomen> what?
<joaopinto> innomen, you need to set it public after checking that there is no private info, if you are the bug owner
<Pici> skiwithpete: Its your router not giving DNS in addition to an IP address when the request is made.
<innomen> joaopinto, oh, doing that now
<innomen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/462994 try now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462994 in empathy "Account details unremovable." [Undecided,New]
<skiwithpete> cheers pici
<SpacePigeon> Where is the old sound configuration tool and the service manager??
<SpacePigeon> Karmic has deleted them?
<bjsnider> SpacePigeon, that's correct
<SpacePigeon> bjsnider, can I install them?
<SpacePigeon> bjsnider, you don't happen to know why, do you?
<bjsnider> SpacePigeon, the alsa gui tool was not able to do as much as the new one, and the service manager doesn't apply since most services are now started by upstart
<komputes> I was going to suggest one test before release. Can you test the desktop CD in "Install Ubuntu" & "Try ubuntu without making any changes" to make sure those two options look different. I just ran "Install Ubuntu" and it booted me into a desktop...
<bjsnider> and no, you can't bring them back
<SpacePigeon> bjsnider, oh m
<SpacePigeon> y
<SpacePigeon> bjsnider, if I don't want to use pulseaudio what could I use?
<bjsnider> SpacePigeon, build oss4 from source. there's not really another option
<bjsnider> pulseaudio is what we use
<SpacePigeon> gaud
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, what problem do you have ?
<SpacePigeon> I thought one could use alsa.. alsa is only a pulseaudio plugin?
<SpacePigeon> joaopinto, a guy in #telepathy told me that my empathy sound problems are due to pulseaudio
<bjsnider> alsa is the low-level drivers used by pulseaudio
<joaopinto> pulseaudio works on top of ALSA, it's not just a plugin, it's another layer
<tag> bjsnider: So, I'm pretty keen on gnome-shell being built largely on top of spidermonkey.  What I'd like to see a clean way to extend it by adding code to my ~...is this just TBD or am I just missing it?
<quentusrex_> Anyone know if Karmic server is ready enough to install before the rush?
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, empathy has been tested with PA
<Moa> Hiya... has anyone been having trouble with Intel graphics drivers and Karmic Koala? Supposedly they were supposed to have been fixed this time around, but I can't actually get 'em to work, despite my system detecting my card correctly.
<quentusrex_> I want to go ahead and get my local proxy filled with the basics
<SpacePigeon> joaopinto, do you have sound notification problems with empathy?
<bjsnider> tag, i don't have any idea what you're talking about
<SpacePigeon> joaopinto, in my computer sometimes they do sound, others they dont
<bjsnider> to be frank
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, no, I don't use empathy
<tag> bjsnider: gnome-shell?  Weren't you in here talking about it indepthly earlier today?
<SpacePigeon> joaopinto, you use pidgin I guess?
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, yes
<almoxarife> I have alsa as the default sound, pulse does not load, I have one issue with that setup, can't use the sound applet to control sound, but the gnome alsa mixer does the same, no pulse issues, because pulse is not loaded
<bjsnider> tag, yes i was. what is spidermonkey?
<Deathvalley122> ... still more bugs on Karmic?
<tag> bjsnider: javascript
<cwillu> Deathvalley122, you must be new to this 'software' thing
<bjsnider> tag, well, call it javascript then
<tag> bjsnider: spidermonkey is the implementation
<Deathvalley122> no cwillu
<cwillu> bjsnider, spidermonkey is the tracing javascript interpreter
<bjsnider> tag, you mean you want to add plugins and such to it
<Deathvalley122> I was reading peoples issues cwillu
<cwillu> ah, k
<tag> Yes, redefine the behavior of the window manager, etc...
<bjsnider> tag, what i've read is that is all coming in the next 6 month devel cycle
<LeoRochael> This is preposterous, I've been waiting for midnight on UK timezone instead of going to sleep just to wait for this release and the website has the audacity to say "coming soon"?! :-)
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart ; echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.con
<joaopinto> f ; killall pulseaudio
<bjsnider> tag, but if you go to irc.gnome.org and into the #gnome-shell channel, you can ask them yourself
<tag> So it's not too late to weigh in a bit on how it happens?
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, you will need to use alsamixer, the regular mixer depends on PA
<tag> Great
<SpacePigeon> joaopinto, but will that kill my system's sound?
<SpacePigeon> oh ok
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, that will just disable PA
<SpacePigeon> is alsamixer good?
<bjsnider> tag, but i'm not a hacker, so i ain't that guy to ax
<bjsnider> i'm just a lowly, lowly IT guy
<joaopinto> SpacePigeon, it's a console mode tool
<tag> I'm not either, I'm just a guy who thinks software developers are all too lazy
<bjsnider> tag, yes, you've made that amusingly clear
<bjsnider> in the pithiest of pithy language
 * cwillu reads the scrollback
<BUGabundo> cwillu try that on release party
<Deathvalley122> lol
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I scroll that window, but the content doesn't change :p
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<BUGabundo> I see it in blocks of buffer
<almoxarife> gnome-alsamixer 0.9.7 , gui for alsa mixer
<Moa> A quick question: are Intel drivers borked yet again this time around? Supposedly they were fine in alpha, but a discussion I had in here earlier today led me to believe that's changed with the RC.
<hardbop200> hi, I'm trying to find some doc on how to enable the grub menu in 9.10 (there doesn't seem to be /boot/grub/menu.lst)...can someone point me in the right direction?
<bjsnider> Moa, benchmarks on phoronix say the drivers are definitely better
<bjsnider> althought they could hardly have been any worse
<joaopinto> !grub2 | hardbop200
<ubottu> hardbop200: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cwillu> hardbop200, things have changed, although you can just hold "shift" down while booting (i.e., before ubuntu comes up) to get the grub menu
<cwillu> Moa, intel's been fine for a while, hasn't gotten any worse that I've seen
<hardbop200> thanks all for the pointers, I'll check it out.  the beta is really nice b/t/w!
<Moa> Hmmm, I haven't been able to get my Intel drivers working at all, and I'll be damned if I know why. Even setting up my own Xorg.conf isn't doing it.
<Moa> The drivers are installed, 9.10 sees my video card, and yet something's missing. Oh well, I'm sure a few days from now a solution oughta pop up on the forums.
<cwillu> Moa, "the drivers are installed"?
<cwillu> i.e., you installed something?
<user2> I realize this is probably not quite the right place, but does a CSH guru have a moment to answer a question?
<Moa> cwillu: No, no. I meant to say that the package is there, according to Synaptic. Installed by default with the rest of the system, so you'd figure that it would've detected it at launch.
<cwillu> Moa, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bjsnider> Moa, which graphics chip is it?
<damien> does anybody have /etc/fstab devices that aren't automounted at boot (like user mounted nfs) ?
<damien> karmic has decided to have icons for them when they aren't mounted, but when i do mount them it doubles up on the items listed in Place in nautilus
<damien> is there a way of getting it back to jaunty's behaviour?
<bjsnider> damien, a lot of people have been complaining about that in here today
<Moa> GMA 945, I believe. Can't post a log as I'm currently on my Macbook.
<bjsnider> the 945 should be fine, i would think
 * BUGabundo $ upstart BUGabundo down; upstart bed up; guud night guys and gals
<damien> thanks bjsnider
<damien> know of any headway being made?
<damien> it's minor i admit
<bjsnider> no, i haven't seen anyone doing anything about it
<Lenin_Cat> weres the party?
<Lenin_Cat> WERE IS THE PARTY
<Moa> Yeah, I looked up the list of supported cards and it should be working like a charm. Go figure. I'll comb through the logs myself when I get back home.
<bjsnider> Lenin_Cat, there's always a party somewhere
<BUGabundo> Lenin_Cat: /topic
<Byron> Is 9.10 readily available now?
<Byron> er, 9.10 Final
<damien> no
<BenZ__> I need someone to point me in the right direction.  I installed the RC of 9.10 using the update manager of 9.04.  When I rebooted, it does get past the boot loader, but it seems the ramdisk(bootimage?) cannot find the UUID of the disk and it stops there.  I tried looking at the /dev directory and it seems like it is not recognising the partitions on my drive.  Any thoughts on what went wrong (or how I might go about fixing it)? 
<Byron> Is there anything in particular I need to do so that I can the netbook version on my AAO?
<darkham> nothing like mac automator on ubuntu?
<Moa> darkham: Not really, no.
<darkham> glade can't help me?
<bjsnider> BenZ__, certain situations have arisen because of the upgrade to grub2. the numbering system of the disks changed from grub to grub2, so that has caused some issues.
<LeoRochael> I keep reloading but the "coming soon" sign doesn't go away...
<LeoRochael> guess I'll have to sleep without downloading the new ubuntu...
<cwillu> LeoRochael, it's not the 29th yet in many many placs
<BenZ__> 6.5 more hours of the 28th here.
<LeoRochael> what, they'll wait till it's 29th in Alaska?
<hvgotcodes> when starting up my laptop today i thought i saw an error with mounting something -- where would i find the log of this?
<PlainFlavored> when exactly does 9.10 come out in pacific time?
<PlainFlavored> aka the time zone of the los angeles area
<BenZ__> hvgotcodes- I'm not saying this is the right answer, but did you try typing in the command line, dmesg
<joaopinto> PlainFlavored, there is no specific time
<hvgotcodes> BenZ__, looking for just the boot log not kernel log
<hvgotcodes> if there is a difference
<Byron> PlainFlavored: I'm waiting on the same time zone.
<BenZ__> hvgotcodes, I think it would have what you're looking for, but I could be wrong
<joaopinto> hvgotcodes, do you have ntfs partitiions ?
<BenZ__> hvgotcodes, depending on the version you're running, you might also find the info under /var/log/boot
<kaddi> hi, there's a typo in the topic concerning the channel name for the release party. The " is superfluous
<hvgotcodes> joaopinto, no
<PlainFlavored> haha i didn't read the topic, whoops
<hvgotcodes> BenZ__, nothing in there
<hvgotcodes> all ext4,fresh karmic beta install
<joaopinto> ok
<BenZ__> hvgotcodes, if you want a nice graphical way of flipping through the logs try, gnome-system-log &
<BenZ__> bjsnider, I thought the upgrade-manager doesn't upgrade grub to grub2 by default.  Was that not the case for the RC upgrade version?
<bjsnider> BenZ__, i don't know since i clean installed, but you _are_ having a boot problem yes?
<BenZ__> bjsnider, yes, it is a boot problem, but I beleive it's past the bootloader, now in the bootstrap image, and it's the bootstrap image that can't find the root partition.  (please forgive any noobishness, I'm a bit of a novice)
<bjsnider> BenZ__, that sounds like the grub2 issue i was talking about
<BenZ__> bjsnider, Okay, thank you for your help.  I'll fool around with it a bit more and see what I can find.
<BenZ__> hvcodes, if dmesg and the other logs didn't get you what you were looking for, I'm at a loss.  Maybe someone else here has some insight?
<BenZ__> I'll be back on later guys.  Thank you.
<domjohnson> Goodnight all!
<chunknuts> nie!
<DanaG> ugh, syndaemon doesn't ignore arrow keys.
<chunknuts> nite!
<DanaG> So, I can't mouse around wile pressing arrow keys.
<blaz_> hi! How to set up autologin to console? I used mingetty option in the past but there is no /etc/inittab anymore in Karmic
<Deathvalley122> I am curoous will Karmic support my 5.1 sound card cause in Jaunty it doesn't ...
<micahg> is anyone having trouble with apt-pinning in karmic?
<hipitihop> ebb: you were right just 2 hours out
<ebb> =o
<hipitihop> ebb: sorry, damn keyboard 12
<ebb> 2:00 am lol?
<ebb> awww
<nekohayo> anyone able to use gtk-recordmydesktop in karmic?
<nekohayo> seems to produce ~0.5 or 1 fps output for me
<SpacePigeon> let me see
<nekohayo> (set it to 30fps, tried with or without compiz, using intel drivers)
<SpacePigeon> did you encode on the fly?
<JanC> lol, very calm here, now  :P
<nekohayo> SpacePigeon, nah, there's the encoding dialog at the end
<popey> nekohayo: yup
<nekohayo> popey, no problems on your end?
<popey> nekohayo: what kind of problems?
<nekohayo> well, ~1fps output
<SpacePigeon> let me see
<SpacePigeon> (could be your video card not being able to support it
<nekohayo> would be strange, as it used to work
<SpacePigeon> well, mine worked haha
<nekohayo> :|
<nobody_> someone? spotify with wine, sound scrambled!!
<SpacePigeon> besides not showing the red channel haha
<nobody_> OSS works but i want ALSA to work
<Wargasm> is there any way to change the startup sound in 9.10?
<Wargasm> the sound dialog box was changed
<nekohayo> Wargasm, I guess the only way is using a "sound theme"
<Wargasm> hmm that sucks
<nekohayo> such as ubuntustudio-sounds
<Wargasm> ill be using "no sounds" theme lol
<test34_> no sounds theme is a greate theme
<Wargasm> yeah
<Wargasm> but i would like to be able to have some sound
<test34_> but it is strange that you can't change one sound..
<Wargasm> i know, pre 9.10 you could change it
<test34_> Wargasm, it looks like a bug has been filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in ubuntu-sounds "Cannot prevent login sound" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jasmuz> Hello all.
<jasmuz> I have a silly question: Im using Karmic, and it so seems that the GNOME bar no longer uses png files, is this true?
<test34_> wargasm, you could overwrite sound files in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<jasmuz> I have a silly question: Im using Karmic, and it so seems that the GNOME bar no longer uses png files, is this true? Any takers?
<JanC> jasmuz: what do you mean by GNOME bar?
<daf_> is there a daily cdrom image of karmic that would basically be the closest to what will be released tomorrow?
<jasmuz> JanC, The gnome panel itself
<Wargasm> ill try that, test34_
<daf_> amd64 btw
<jasmuz> daf_, yes.. the daily builds
<daf_> can you give me a link please jasmiz
<daf_> thanks
<jasmuz> daf_, wait a sec
<daf_> jasmuz ^
<daf_> ;)
<JanC> jasmuz: the panel should still show icons, but some of the menus won't show many icons
<test34_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<daf_> thx
<jasmuz> daf_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<HBX> i keep getting kernel crashes in karmic and it asks to send reports
<jasmuz> JanC, uh?..
<daf_> jasmus got it thx
<test34_> Are karmic daily builds still going to be made after the final release?
<jasmuz> test34_, think not... they get freezed right after it goes final.
<daf_> I just tried the mini cd a few days ago and built up like I did jaunty but had major trouble with nvidia. Any tips on this. My problem was it would run really slow and sorta lock up. I did get the desktop and no problem logging in. It was just after the desktop came up and I ran it was really slow and then running compiz from terminal it just went crazy with windows hanging while moving etc...
<daf_> I figured I would just try the regular image first to see.
<jasmuz> daf_, did you check what drivers you were using?
<daf_> I dled the latest from nvidia and tried 185 from repos
<daf_> both had the same effect.
<daf_> The latest on the website is 190.42
<bjsnider> daf_, what graphics card is this?
<daf_> 8400m
<daf_> laptop
<bjsnider> how much ram?
<bjsnider> is it dedicated?
<daf_> yes
<daf_> erm.... not exactly sure on the ram
<daf_> can i lspci or something?
<bjsnider> nvidia-settings can show u
<daf_> looking
<daf_> um... help where in nv-set
<zetheroo> tick tock
<daf_> ahh... found it 256
<daf_> 8400m gs
<daf_> dedicated
<zetheroo> anyone using Karmic with Intel gfx?
<daf_> using nvidia 185 in jaunty with no probs
<daf_> from website
<jasmuz> zetheroo, i tried it.. and worked fine.
<CrocoJet> is released?
<zetheroo> jasmuz: better than in Jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> useing 185 with my nvidia 8800gtsxxx here also. :)
<CrocoJet> download
<Dr_Willis> CrocoJet:  see topic
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: tick tock
<CrocoJet> ops
<jasmuz> zetheroo, i found the experience to be as good as using my ati card... at least for compiz and compositing
<zetheroo> jasmuz: did you notice the bad performance in jaunty with your intel hardware?
<jasmuz> zetheroo, honestly..  the performance was subpar, nothing extremely bad but neither good also.
<zetheroo> jasmuz: cause that is what i am wondering... if the Intel system i have which in Jaunty is pretty bad with compiz etc ... will perform better in Karmic
<CrocoJet> what time will be "another day" ?
<CrocoJet> here Brazil now .. 23:47
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: well ... since you asked its going to be delayed another 24 hours .. =-O
<zetheroo> :P
<CrocoJet> nooo ...
<CrocoJet> lol
<zetheroo> Canonical days are 48-72 hours .. at least the release "day"
<CompactDstrxion> canonical days last from GMT+12 to GMT-12
<jasmuz> zetheroo, Well... better kernel and better xorg does give you hope
<CompactDstrxion> so yeah 48 hours
<CompactDstrxion> as long as it's oct 29th on some remote island when it comes out thats fine for them
<CompactDstrxion> see firefox 3 for a similar situation
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<CrocoJet> terrible !!!
<CrocoJet> lol
<CrocoJet> hope webcams works ... new ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> of course if you instlled the rc and update/upgraded.. basically you would allready have the release...
<CompactDstrxion> what annoys me though is 'Coming Soon!' right now can mean any minute now or go to bed mate its 2am
<daf_> ahh.... Duke Nukem said that
<CompactDstrxion> yeah but i reformatted for 7
<KnifeySpooney> Woot.. karmic's out tomorrow :)
<daf_> anyway off to play with daily image
<zetheroo> CompactDstrxion: is it 2 am where you are?
<CompactDstrxion> yeah, UK
<zetheroo> KnifeySpooney; tomorrow? ..
<zetheroo> CompactDstrxion: yeah ... may as well hit the hay ..
<KnifeySpooney> zetheroo: Doesn't it say 1 day?
<CrocoJet> today I use win 7 .. total deception
<zetheroo> KnifeySpooney: nope
<CompactDstrxion> probably will soon zetheroo
<KnifeySpooney> err
<jasmuz> CrocoJet, i won't even ask why in God's name you tried using W7
<KnifeySpooney> wikipedia says Oct 29, and today is oct 28th for me
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: shame on you ... ha ... nah Windows 7 is better than its predecessor
<CrocoJet> only testing
<CrocoJet> really ... not good
<Dr_Willis> Sort of like the black plague is better then the bubuonic plague...
<jasmuz> zetheroo, guys im off to call the gf.
<CrocoJet> I did not like
<zetheroo> KnifeySpooney: ah well there you have it ... on Ubuntu.com it just says Coming Soon
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Kamilion> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2396/win7notsobad.png  <--- How to make Windows 7 Usable:  From left to right: TrueLaunchBar's CPU and Uptime plugins, vmware workstation, firefox, explorer, hulu desktop, media player classic, xmplay, nxclient, rdpclient, putty, winscp, a running copy of kvirc, and an open nxsession to an ubuntu box.
<Dr_Willis> CrocoJet:  not going to matter if you like or not. :) it will get forced on everyone .
<KnifeySpooney> zetheroo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<zetheroo> jasmuz: huh?
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<zetheroo> KnifeySpooney: yep ...
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: where you off to Doc?
<CrocoJet> if I have beta update.. do I need re-install whole?
<KnifeySpooney> err. I don't see what you're saying
<zetheroo> KnifeySpooney: you don't see where is says Coming Soon?
<zetheroo> :)
<KnifeySpooney> Soon is tomorrow? lol
<zetheroo> Kamilion: ha ... pretty good attempt
<CrocoJet> I did not like "ext4 by default"
<zetheroo> KnifeySpooney: for you it could be ... I am already in the 29th of Oct
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: why? ... I use it already in Jaunty ... and its fast!
<zmjjmz> y'know what will be annoying for 6 months?
<zmjjmz> I have the Dell Mini 910, and Karmic is 9.10
<PlainFlavored> Kamilion: what is that terminal program you're running?
<CrocoJet> time of use?
<CrocoJet> no more crashes?
<Kamilion> PlainFlavored: gnome-terminal ?
<zetheroo> zmjjmz: is that annoying?
<PlainFlavored> haha i mean the program running inside it
<CrocoJet> impressive .. gnome is going to 3.0 "
<Kamilion> Oh. htop.
<PlainFlavored> cool
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: time of use ... about 6 months ... no crashes
<CrocoJet> zetheroo, cool
<Kamilion> top sucks cause ya can't scroll.
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: and I am using it on 3 machines ... 2 laptops and one desktop
<Kamilion> htop scrolls in all four directions, has a nice tree dislay, and some nice status graphs for ascii.
<CrocoJet> and KDE 4 (kubuntu) will be stable or so so :?
<CrocoJet> gnome 3 will use Qt4 ?
<zmjjmz> zetheroo: it's annoying to get support
<zmjjmz> or use any meaningful search with
<CrocoJet> qt4 made in norway
<CrocoJet> norway land of nice women !! hehehe
<zetheroo> zmjjmz: how do you mean?
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: I thought it was Czech Republic ... :P ... or Hungary .
<CrocoJet> ahhahaha
<CrocoJet> really I like a lot Norway ... more than Brazil
<zetheroo> CrocoJet: spring time in CZ or hungary ... WOW!
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Karmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties
<CrocoJet> yes yes .. sorry
<CrocoJet> well nice people .. going to bed .. 00:02 am
<CrocoJet> Nite everyone !
<Roey> DO I NEED AN ALTERNATE CD if I a installing to an /existing/ raid setup?
<DanaG> grr... xfce4 doesn't let me set "ctrl-alt-backspace zaps xorg" like gnome does.
<LogicalDash> Empathy keeps opening when I didn't tell it to. I am THIS CLOSE to uninstalling it for this behavior. What's causing it?
<Roey> hey, can anyone help me out with this issue...
<DanaG> argh... stupid apt.
<DanaG> didn't markauto the packages pulled in by the xubuntu-desktop metapackage!
<Roey> On bootup, the kernel dumps me to a busybox/ash shell after complaining it cannot find /.  This comes off a stock installation of Kubuntu 9.10 (karmic koala).  I have the output of 'blkid' and contents of 'grub.cfg' right here:  http://pastebin.com/f6efcbf2c
<gotsanity> anyone managed to install fuppes in karmic (64bit)
<gotsanity> mine keeps giving me a compile error
<DanaG> grr, can't install lubuntu-desktop.
<gotsanity> i feel your pain. im pounding my head over this fuppes install
<evilaim> Well, this chan is gunne be null soon
<evilaim> Then it's onto 10.4
<DanaG> well, this is different:
<DanaG> lubuntu-desktop wants me to uninstall networkmanager.
<Kamilion> is it installing wicd?
<DanaG> yeah, it's trying to.
<Kamilion> that conflicts/replaces network-mangler on lubuntu, I think.
<mMezquitale> is it out yet
<DanaG> ugh, lxde is lame... if you turn off panel background, it gives you a panel full of garbage.
<DanaG> And xsplash blocks the thing for 15 seconds.
<DanaG> Error <i>org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure</i>
<DanaG> nice.
<tonyyarusso> !isitout | mMezquitale
<ubottu> mMezquitale: No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to change a dm-crypt volume that currently uses a passphrase to be mounted at boot time, so that it can be automaticcaly mounted using a keyfile?
<tonyyarusso> StrangeCharm: I believe the answer is yes, but I have utterly no idea how.
<StrangeCharm> tonyyarusso, sweet. now i just need to find the carefully and meticulously written, and completely up-to-date tutorial that tells me how to do it.
<tonyyarusso> hehe, yup
<hikenboot> what happened to the menu.lst file in 9.1?
<jbuncher> hikenboot, read about grub2
<hikenboot> ah ok
<tonyyarusso> hikenboot: also, it's 9.10, not 9.1
<hikenboot> also is xen now merged with the generic kernel i am getting errors after installing xen packages which usually indicate python is not installed or the xen kernel is not running?
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-devel-list@gnome.org/msg15825.html
<DanaG> interesting.
<volante> hi, i just installed karmic but accidently blew away /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf - how can i get that file back?
<LogicalDash> > touch /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<volante> logicaldash: i want the contents back :)
<volante> it was an untouched fresh install, so i just need the file from the package
<volante> bah
<volante> as if im gonna have to reinstall my entire system just for one default config file..
<volante> can someone send me their blacklist.conf?
<Kcsrnd> i haven't installed karmic yet otherwise i would..  but what i don't understand is why you'd want to install the beta just before the final is released?
<JanC> volante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/303988/
<JanC> volante: no guarantee that's the default though
<volante> JanC: thanks very much.   im gonna boot the live cd and compare with that
<Jordan_U> Kcsrnd: The beta I don't understand intalling, but the RC is almost exactly the same as the final and it's only a regular update to go from RC to final
<XDevHald> Anyone here know how to change the login theme for Karmic?
<jure> is it possible to auto-grant sudo privileges (i.e. remove the need to type in password) to a chosen application e.g. update-manager?
<Kcsrnd> oh, ok.  i haven't installed either.  makes sense now, thanks
<Jordan_U> Kcsrnd: np
<mzuverink> I have a AMD 64 bit machine that I would like to actually install 64 bit Ubuntu on when I update, but do the flash, java and other waste of space useless plugins for Firefox work properly in 64 bit, or is in still a best bet to install 64 bit but install32 bit firefox?
<jimpop> jure: man sudoers
<tonyyarusso> mzuverink: my understanding is that most things are find these days
<mzuverink> tonyyarusso, find, good, I hope I fine that to be the case, thanks.    :-)
<Jordan_U> mzuverink: 64 bit firefox will be a bit slower than 32 bit firefox because the JIT is not 64 bit compatible yet ( same on windows )
<mzuverink> tonyyarusso, did you catch that?
<mzuverink> whaats JIT
<Misantropo> Does RC turn into the Final Release as of today?
<Jeruvy> yup, come join the #unbuntu-release-party
<Misantropo> Jeruvy: what i meant is, if i have RC installed will it turn into Final Release?
<tonyyarusso> mzuverink: caught "find, good..."
<Jeruvy> er #ubuntu-release-party
<Misantropo> i am already at #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> and whatever that unintelligible thing Jordan_U said was :P
<Jeruvy> Misantropo ah, well yes you can do the upgrade.
<Misantropo> cool
<Misantropo> thanks
<jdahm> I have vlc and w32codecs installed, but I'm still not able to see .wmv files.
<jdahm> Any idea why?
<hikenboot> which package installs the xen kernel?
<Lint> does f-spot work in Karmic?
<tunki> yes f-spot worked in Karmic rc last time I tried
<hikenboot> it appears the ubuntu-xen-desktop package does not install the xen kernel..can anyone confirm?
<tunki> Anybody could know time for Karmic release?  GMT?  Too naif??? :-)
<Light-> tunki, karmic isnt being released anymore because people like you are too impatient
<tunki> :-D
<scott_ino2> im just gonna start telling people it's already released
<Jeruvy> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<tunki> Ok, ok, don't burn the chat.  I can wait....  ...... ............. .... . ........ ...
<scott_ino2> in a way it is
<Barridus> is it just me or is UbuntuOne totally unreliable
<tunki> I really can wait ... .... ... . ..... ... ... ..... .... . ........ .. . ... .
<EruditeHermit> hey
<EruditeHermit> is anyone willing to post a bootchart of their boot process somewhere?
<scott_ino2> ughh this used to happen in the fedoraforums when I was over , people would post leaks
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, sure, if you give me a sec and install it
<scott_ino2> and tell me what you want
<LogicalDash> What does UbuntuOne... do? I've clicked it a couple times and observed no effect
<Jeruvy> Barridus: I'd say it must be you, been working fine here.  But why not file a bug if theres something at fault?
<EruditeHermit> scott_ino2, I am trying to figure out why my boot takes really long and twice what it used to
<tunki> bye!
<xiambax_> Im attempting to install 9.10 64bit on my system and when it starts up X flashes different colours and verticle lines
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, yeah i get some strange boot stuff goin on as well, at least initially i think an update fixed it though
<EruditeHermit> scott_ino2, if you know a lot about the boot process, would you be willing to look at my bootchart and see why its taking so long?
<xiambax_> I tried to boot it with graphics safe mode and no avail either
<xiambax_> its running 9.04
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, give me a sec and i'll post it for you
<EruditeHermit> ok
<JanC> LogicalDash: you can use it to share files, firefox bookmarks and evolution address books between computers
<EruditeHermit> thanks
<Barridus> Jeruvy, try renaming a file that's in your UbuntuOne folder and connect.  See if it renames on the website portal.  Or see if it totally desyncs your experience
<LogicalDash> They probably could've named it better.
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<LogicalDash> Something suggestive of "sync".
<Barridus> back up your stuff first before trying Jeruvy
<scott_ino2> I know about the boot process but they've changed quite a bit with grub2 so i couldn't talk on that.. so i might not be too much help
<Jeruvy> Barridus: on the cloud?  I've heard of that being a problem.
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, where does bootchart put it's log?
<scott_ino2> by default
<Barridus> Jeruvy, yes.  renaming/moving/etc totally destroys the entire process like forever.
<scott_ino2> so i know where to look
<nameiner> xiambax: had the same problem till I switched the port of the graphics card the monitor was connected to. If that doesn't help I can't help more.
<Barridus> totally not ready for a $10/month premium space package.
<Barridus> gonna hurt ubuntu's rep if they start taking money for this
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, be back in one sec
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, give me a sec and i'll send you a link
<xiambax_> Can someone assist me with my graphics problem during install?
<nameiner> xiambax_: does your graphics card have 2 outlets?
<xiambax_> one
<xiambax_> onboard
<xiambax_> GeForce 7050PV
<nameiner> xiambax_: hmmm, I had the same problem until I switched the outlet. but that won't help you then.
<xiambax_>  - nForce 630a
<xiambax_> Could I do alternate install via text mode?
<Wargasm> is the problem only during install?
<Wargasm> if so, yes. if no, then your graphics wont work after install anyway
<xiambax_> yeah.
<scott_ino2> EruditeHermit, sent in pm
<xiambax_> Can i Do text install from a desktop image?
<Wargasm> i would try the alternate install
<Wargasm> did you try alternate
<Wargasm> instead of the normal installer
<xiambax_> No i only have amd64 and i386 images
<xiambax_> desktop
<Wargasm> try the alternate desktop
<xiambax_> I never had a need for the alternate till now
<Wargasm> yeah alternate should work i think
<Wargasm> try that out
<Wargasm> it's a lot less graphics intensive
<xiambax_> Ok. Also tomorrow when teh official release is
<xiambax_> can i just do an update via package manager and everything will work fine
<scott_ino2> xiambax, yes
<xiambax_> wurd
<Wargasm> yep
<Barridus> man, release is tomorrow?  not gonna be a smooth one i don't think
<Wargasm> why don't you think so?
<xiambax_> No, Its not all to bad
<Wargasm> servers will get hit hard?
<xiambax_> I never really had any problems until now
<scott_ino2> I mean the servers have been getting hit hard already
<Barridus> bugs
<Wargasm> yeah i tried downloading the non-torrent version yesterday and it was crawling
<xiambax_> Bug wise I havent had many issues
<xiambax_> Mind you I dont do to much with my computer other then listen to music and browse
<Wargasm> same here
<syn-ack> Wait so I cant ask when it comes out or it will be delayed? Lame. :P
<mgmuscari1> does anybody here know if iwlagn under 9.10 randomly drops connections to 11n networks using wpa/wpa2 encryption?
<Wargasm> it will come out tomorrow, unless there's a big problem
<mgmuscari1> 9.04 just started doing this to me a few days ago... debating whether to upgrade when the time comes...
<syn-ack> Wargasm, I read the /topic, yo. :P
<syn-ack> No one has a sense of humor anymore. Jeez
<Barridus> i mean the
<Barridus> i mean the "cloud" feature they've been hyping up is totally unstable and unreliable
<Wargasm> havent tried the cloud thing yet lol
<Wargasm> no need for it honestly
<xiambax_> Yeah. Me either
<xiambax_> I have webmail
<Barridus> they want $10 to screw up 50gb of my files, i can do that for free XD
<xiambax_> and access to ftp to my computers from home
<Wargasm> gmail
<xiambax_> So no need really
<zmjjmz> :|||
<Wargasm> lol Barridus
<syn-ack> All your cloud are belong to me. :P
<zmjjmz> comcast just dropped >70 packets
<Wargasm> comcast is fail
<mikeru> does it work on macbooks 5,2 ?
<syn-ack> zmjjmz, And that surprises you how?
<syn-ack> It IS comcrap afterall. I love Cox Communications.
<xiambax_> Yes mikeru
<xiambax_> It will
<xiambax_> You can use bootcamp or rEFIt
<mikeru> considering the ACPI bug.
<Berzerker> ACPI bug?
<mgmuscari1> hmmm.... anybody using an intel wifi link 5100 agn or 5300 agn?
<mikeru> I mean, did it get fixed ?
<Berzerker> like the F functions not working?
<mikeru> no…
<Berzerker> what's the ACPI bug
<mikeru> the [###.####] Not responding
<mikeru> umm
<Berzerker> no idea
<syn-ack> mikeru, um ACPI always has been one huge bug
<mgmuscari1> mikeru: i've had that before
<mikeru> acpi=off
<mikeru> otherwise it won't work on macbooks made after 2009
<mikeru> white macbooks
<Berzerker> run OS X?
<Berzerker> that's why you bought a mac
<Berzerker> lol
<syn-ack> Berzerker, EXACTLY
<xiambax_> Hey. I love my mac
<xiambax_> but I dualboot linux on it too
<mikeru> Mac's hardware is very good, that's why I bought a mac.
<Berzerker> I wouldn't put linux near it
<mikeru> Berzerker: you wouldn't
<Berzerker> you shouldn't.
<mikeru> ubuntu ran very good on my mac mini
<syn-ack> mikeru, Hint... The hardware in a Mac is the EXACT same shit in a Dell
<Wargasm> hardware is hardware, i build my own pcs with good hardware
<Wargasm> this pc has been chugging away for over 2 years without fault
<zmjjmz> syn-ack: because, y'know, I pay 90$/mo for it
<zmjjmz> and losing 70 packets every minute isn't all that great
<DanaG> hmm, did you try efi-based boot?
<mikeru> no…
<Berzerker> yeah it pretty much is
<mikeru> anyway, who cares why I bought a mac?
<syn-ack> zmjjmz, get used to it. That's Comcast
<zmjjmz> syn-ack: I've been using them for 12 years
 * DanaG uses a 5300... what do you want to know about it?
<mikeru> there's a reason there exists the mactel part of the wiki. which doesn't say anything about MacBooks 5,2 yet…
<syn-ack> The one thing I hate the most is seeing someone with a Mac only to see Windows or Linux running on it
<DanaG> oh
<DanaG> I don't use N.
<mikeru> syn-ack: your problem
<mgmuscari1> DanaG: have you had any problems with connections not responding using wpa/wpa2 on 11n networks?
<DanaG> I do use wpa2... works fine.
<mgmuscari1> DanaG: ah...
<syn-ack> DanaG, Same here...
<DanaG> Though, rather, it drops out under heavy usage sometimes.
<mgmuscari1> DanaG: a few days ago, 9.04 randomly started doing this to me...
<zmjjmz> syn-ack: I still think I should get FiOS, but others don't agree
<DanaG> wait, that's not "fine", after all.
<syn-ack> zmjjmz, I would.
<zmjjmz> wpa2 hasn't dropped on me under heavy usage
<syn-ack> FiOS is all thats good and holy
<mgmuscari1> the only way i can keep my connection alive is to run ping 192.168.0.1 > /dev/null
<zmjjmz> of course, my definition of heavy usage is probably very different
<mgmuscari1> :/ and leave it running
<DanaG> Do you have backports-modules installed?
<mgmuscari1> no
<DanaG> hmm, I do.
<mikeru> plus, I've had both Dells and Macs and my macbook is better than my dad's 17-inch dell laptop
<mgmuscari1> i was thinking about trying that earlier
<mgmuscari1> but i'm not exactly sure what that would do for me...
<mikeru> which cost more than it, btw
<syn-ack> zmjjmz, I use on average of 20 Gigs a day and I've never had WPA2 drop out on me
<mikeru> plus, they have good design ^^
<mgmuscari1> i don't seem to have problems on any other wifi networks
<zmjjmz> syn-ack: except for blocking port 80 for servers?
<xiambax_> mikeru, drop the mac debate. you will never with. Im a macguy myself. Ive been blue in the face many times.
<mgmuscari1> g networks with no encryption, for example
<xiambax_> Mind you im bias cause i worked for apple.
<xiambax_> which im fully aware of my bias
<syn-ack> zmjjmz, You know, I can accept that because of the Quality of Service is so damn good though
<zmjjmz> syn-ack: yeah, but I actually would prefer not to have to use 8080 for all my connections to my server
<xiambax_> whats fios cost?
<MorkBork> the only thing redeemable about mac is the aesthetics
<MorkBork> but even that song is getting old
<mgmuscari1> i notice that on shutdown, when my wifi has dropped out at any point, i get errors from iwlagn... something about code -28 and a problem with RXON
<mgmuscari1> i need to learn more about drivers
<mikeru> yeah, it doesn't actually matter. however, i would like to know if there's a bug fix for it.
<mgmuscari1> oh, by the way, fios is the bee's knees
<zmjjmz> which is, ahem, a phproxy for use at school
<zmjjmz> and my school blocks 8080
<zmjjmz> xiambax: depends on what you get it with
<zmjjmz> that's an interesting expression
<xiambax_> basic balls deep high speed. whats that go fo?
<zmjjmz> why are bee's knees so important?
<zmjjmz> xiambax: witohut tv/phone?
<xiambax_> yeah
<mgmuscari1> zmjjmz: they're better than the cat's pyjamas
<MorkBork> for fios?
<MorkBork> like 40 a month gets you the lowest tier
<xiambax_> fios is fiber to curb right?
<MorkBork> fiber to your nid
<syn-ack> I have 28 Mega Bit Down and 2 Mega Bit up.
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: fios is fiber to the premises
<syn-ack> DOCSIS 3.0 FTW
<xiambax_> ah i thought it was fiber to curb
<zmjjmz> prolly like 40/mo?
<zmjjmz> I haven't checked, but that's what it looked like last time
<zmjjmz> at least that's what it is in my area
<rxd> where can i find the new 9.10 karmic
<xiambax_> I get better speeds then fios somedays
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: they run fiber right to a termination point in your basement
<xiambax_> dependant on interferance when i have my ham rig up
<DanaG> ARGH, what is "meta"?
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: comes with a UPS and everything
<DanaG> meta-ctrl-s in kwin.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: alt
<MorkBork> thats the quirk about fios
<MorkBork> they rip out the copper
<MorkBork> so your phone is over fiber too
<MorkBork> and copper is why your phone sometimes works during a power outage
<mgmuscari1> MorkBork: you can explicitly ask them not to rip out your copper drop
<DanaG> hmm, doesn't work for me.
<xiambax_> I use modified wrt54g and a ham rig to broadcast wifi 802.11g over amature radio
<xiambax_> to our local university
<xiambax_> huge transfer rates
<xiambax_> for free :D
<xiambax_> most people dont know that you can do that kinda thing
<mgmuscari1> MorkBork: phone works with fios during a power outage due to the UPS that's built into the NID
<MorkBork> yea
<MorkBork> but only for x amount of time
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Try super
<zmjjmz> yeah
<zmjjmz> that's why my dad doesn't want it
<zmjjmz> despite the fact that our current phone doesn't do non local area code calls
<DanaG> ah, thanks.
<gotsanity> anyone been able to compile fuppes on karmic yet? ive got all the dependancies installed but im still getting a compile error
<zmjjmz> MorkBork: 40/mo gets me... 10Mbps
<MorkBork> theres a huge huge bank of 48v batteries in those central offices to keep lines running during power outages
<zmjjmz> fast compared to the 3Mbps we get from comcrap now
<MorkBork> for ringer voltage, etc
<mikeru> nevermind…
<DanaG> ugh, on fglrx, compiz > kwin.
<mgmuscari1> MorkBork: the CO's run 24-48 hours
<xiambax_> all digital networks scare me
<mgmuscari1> can you guys tell that i've worked for a phone company? lol
<xiambax_> if shit ever goes down or the gov pulls the internet for whatever reasons.... in cases of "national security"
<xiambax_> were screwed
<xiambax_> same can happen in an anolog network
<xiambax_> but more so in a digital one
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: why do you see any difference between them?
<MorkBork> shrug
<MorkBork> id take fios too
<MorkBork> im just saying
<zmjjmz> that's a good thing to have a cellphone for :P
<MorkBork> its not without its consideration
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: I'd say less so because it's much less decentralized and routing is more automatic
<MorkBork> and i think someone just mentioned ham radios
<MorkBork> thats free, and non dependant on someone else
<xiambax_> I did MorkBork
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: *much less centralized
<mgmuscari1> MorkBork: fios is a lot better than cablevision IMO
<zmjjmz> xiambax: er, the US gov't can't just say "we don't want the internet" and take it down
<xiambax_> zmjjmz, Yes they can
<syn-ack> Qwest has a supposed FTTP service out there but what they dont tell you is that its only up to the pedestal with copper going to the NID
<MorkBork> qwest is bull
<xiambax_> What was that act saying Obama can take down TV and the Internet in states of emergency
<syn-ack> I laughed and laughed when I looked into the service
<MorkBork> im in a qwest/cox area
<MorkBork> talk about no competition ;x
<syn-ack> MorkBork, Where at?
<xiambax_> It was passed awhile ago
<MorkBork> phoenix
<syn-ack> Hah
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Legal authority and ability are not the same thing :)
<syn-ack> MorkBork, I'm in Tucson.
<MorkBork> yea we're screwed out here
<zmjjmz> xiambax_: it's an international communications infrastructure
<zmjjmz> it's also very decentralized
<xiambax_> Legallity has nothing to do with it.
<zmjjmz> xiambax: I don't remember it being passed
<xiambax_> The powers that be can do whatever they want man
<zmjjmz> but I can search ars
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Use a satalite link from China if the U.S. decides to turn of their tubes
<zmjjmz> xiambax: they're not that competent
<xiambax_> Say WW3 broke out.... there would be a draft and any security threats would be delt with
<xiambax_> Jordan_U, Satlink? Using what
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: i'd flee to canada
<MorkBork> the government doesnt run the internet
<xiambax_> I live in Canada :D
<MorkBork> nor could they shut it down if they wanted ti
<Jkessler> screwed?  try bumfckt, north dakota...  i get my dsl from the local phone coop, the only place you can get service..  i pay $50 for 1 meg down/256 up
<MorkBork> i doubt level3 even knows where half their fiber is
<MorkBork> let alone a map to give someone
<skreech> dshepherd: ping
<MorkBork> people only maintain their infrastructure when they have to
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: A satalite modem, it's expensive and slow ( and latency is horrific ) but it exists
<Jkessler> we'll see fios in 20 years here
<syn-ack> HAHAHHa
<MorkBork> look at how crappy some roads and bridges are
<syn-ack> So I just reinstalled a box right... with Jaunty
<MorkBork> its like saying the government is going to road block every highway in the US
<mgmuscari1> i just realized that i said NID before when i meant ONT
<xiambax_> I wish there was free FTA sat connections for modems
<MorkBork> good luck with that
<syn-ack> I'm doing the distro jump right now and man oh man almost 1k packages need to be upgraded
<syn-ack> hahaha
<mgmuscari1> if you get fios, ask verizon not to remove your copper drop or your NID, and you're all set :)
<syn-ack> The fun part is that it will only take about 5 minutes to download all the packages. :D
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: Unless you are testing upgrades from jaunty to karmic it will be faster, and a smaller download, to just install karmic from scratch instead
<syn-ack> Jordan_U, I'm sure it is
<syn-ack> Jordan_U, I dont have any blank CDs ATM. ;)
<mgmuscari1> oh, is it out now?
<mgmuscari1> or are you installing the beta?
<syn-ack> mgmuscari1, the RC is basically the finall anyway so it's not like its all tha much of a jump
<zmjjmz> mgmuscari1: how long is that maintainable?
<zmjjmz> by now, yeah
<zmjjmz> hm
<Barridus> what module is it that i should file a bug for if On-Demand powersaving is not enabled by default on my netbook (and i can't find a way to change that permanently)
<mgmuscari1> i'm not in any rush
<zmjjmz> I guess I should upgrade my beta eventually
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: You could use GRUB2 to boot the karmic iso from your hard drive with the toram parameter ( obvioulsy easier than upgrading :)
<mgmuscari1> unless i get the feeling that it will fix my dumb wifi problems
<mgmuscari1> ooh, i can livecd it
<syn-ack> meh
<syn-ack> Jordan_U, I'm really not all that worried about it
<Jordan_U> syn-ack: I was being sarcastic with that last point
<syn-ack> ah
<syn-ack> Sorry, that last bit was lost on me. :P
<zmjjmz> it fixes the intel graphics issues, kinda
<zmjjmz> they're still shitty
<zmjjmz> but they're less shitty
<syn-ack> I like Intel Graphics. heh
<syn-ack> I have honestly not had any problems with it
<mgmuscari1> i leave my intel graphics turned off and use the ATI card
<mgmuscari1> but it reduces my battery life
<mgmuscari1> and fglrx isn't to die for
<mikeru> ok, in another computer that *isn't* the macbook, gdm forces screen size to be 1280x768 on a monitor whose max res is 1280x720
<syn-ack> Sounds like a Mac. :P
 * syn-ack runs
<xiambax_> you can adjust that setting
<mikeru> I can change it after logging in, but I want to change it in gdm
<mgmuscari1> i remember when that kind of thing could damage a monitor
<zmjjmz> well, they're ok
<zmjjmz> I can run compiz pretty well
<zmjjmz> but (even without that), flash is still AUIHSFIDHGUHGDASDHASJ
<zmjjmz> mgmuscari1: you're old
<mikeru> syn-ack: no, it's another computer. not a mac. really…
<Barridus> what module controls power saving, please?
<mikeru> syn-ack: it's a homebuilt one
<zmjjmz> apm?
 * zmjjmz runs
<syn-ack> mikeru, I was busting your erm... yeah
<syn-ack> ACPI?
<mgmuscari1> zmjjmz: flash stutters right and left on my system, and i'm running core 2 duo t9400 and an ati firegl v5700 (radeon hd3650)
<mgmuscari1> zmjjmz: i'm only 24 :p
<Barridus> syn-ack, that is to me?
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: what arch? which Flash package?
<syn-ack> Yeah, but it was also in jest
<mgmuscari1> dtchen: ia64
<syn-ack> Barridus, thats really a vague question
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: seriously? Adobe Flash?
<Barridus> dammit :|  i found a bug and i don't know how to properly report it since i don't know what module to specify in ubuntu-bug
<mgmuscari1> dtchen: yeah adobe flash
<mgmuscari1> using fglrx + compiz
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: native Adobe Flash on ia64? That's a new one to me...
<syn-ack> Barridus, what is the bug?
<mgmuscari1> video decoding gives me the most trouble
<syn-ack> Barridus, do you have a backtrace, etc etc?
<mgmuscari1> uses a whole cdpu
<mgmuscari1> *cpu
<mikeru> I tried some xorg.conf options and modelines, but gdm still refuses to acknowledge it
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: out of curiosity, what's uname -a for you?
<coordinador> hi
<syn-ack> Barridus, it *could* something trivial or it could be something thats involved all the way to upstream
<zmjjmz> I want a lot more sites to switch to html5/js
<zmjjmz> instead of flash
<mgmuscari1> dtchen: Linux mgmuscari-laptop 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: ah, that's *amd64*
<zmjjmz> mgmuscari1: I'm running on a netbook here
<mikeru> well, the monitor says it's 1280x720, but scrolls whenever I move my mouse
<Barridus> on the acer aspireone, new installs don't default to On Demand power saving as it does on other hardware, and as it did for the aspireone in previous ubuntus
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: ia64 is a very different beast
<syn-ack> Barridus, Which module controls power management means nothing...
<mgmuscari1> dtchen: err, just assumed core 2 duo was ia64
<mgmuscari1> that would be like itanium now that i think about it, though...
<Barridus> i'm referring to 9.10, obv.
<syn-ack> Barridus, so it *could* be something either hardware related or even Kernel related
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: right, completely different beast :-)
<mgmuscari1> correct me if i'm wrong. i haven't paid attention to processors in a few years
<syn-ack> you're still not being completely clear, imo
<mgmuscari1> doesn't work any better on my opteron 185 with an ati radeon x1800xt, though
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: anyhow, are you using the 64-bit alpha refresh from Adobe's web site, or are you using flashplugin-installer?
<syn-ack> Barridus, Hell, it could be the way the kernel is configured etc etc
<mgmuscari1> dtchen: flashplugin-installer, because i'm lazy
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: try purging flashplugin-installer and using the 64-bit alpha refresh
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know what .ck-history is in the new boot process/
<Barridus> syn-ack, for lack of anything more obvious for me to do, think i should try reporting for acpi and see if someone says "wrong module, numbnuts, try module XXXX" then resubmit?
<dtchen> mgmuscari1: nspluginwrapper has some known latency issues
<mgmuscari1> dtchen: thanks for the tip
<syn-ack> Barridus, Not to sound like a complete ass but I would look upstream first
<syn-ack> Barridus, see if kernel.org's bugzilla has anything on it and work from there
<Barridus> i'm not sure i'd know what to do up there
<Barridus> that's why i'm trying to get word to someone who can, if i can do that
<syn-ack> Barridus, IF you dont see anything upstream, then I would report it as a kernel issue and supply a copy of your uname -a and the config in /boot and your hardware profile.
<Barridus> submit where exactly
<syn-ack> on karmic's Launchpad for bugs
<syn-ack> Barridus, standby
<zmjjmz> kernel.org?
<syn-ack> No
 * mikeru patiently waits for an answer, hoping that there exists one…
<syn-ack> Barridus, from your prompt type "apport-bug linux-image" and go from there
<syn-ack> Barridus, without the quotes, of course
<Barridus> roger, i'll try
<Barridus> wait isn't it ubuntu-bug etc?
<syn-ack> You could use that too.
<dtchen> ubuntu-bug is just a symlink to apport-bug
<Barridus> same thing?  or different b... ok thanks dtchen
 * syn-ack waits for the other system to upgrade
<Barridus> seems like it automatically pulls uname etc
 * mikeru still waits for an answer... desperately.
<dtchen> mikeru: what gfx hw?
<syn-ack> Barridus, that it does.
<Barridus> syn-ack, ok it defaulted to package "linux-meta", this proper?
<mikeru> mikeru: that might be it. sucky SiS 671M. however, I think there should be some way to force resolution in GDM, as I can change my resolution when logged in to 1280x720
<mikeru> hahah
<syn-ack> Barridus, probably
<Legendario> I've downloaded the netbook remix iso from releases.ubuntu.com but I am having difficulty to write it on a usb drive. Isn't it supposed to be an img file?
<mikeru> dtchen: what I told myself...
<Legendario> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<syn-ack> Barridus, its pretty good at picking that stuff up
<Barridus> i guess that would be the proper catagory for vague things XD
<quiescens> legendario: you can probably use the iso with the usb creator thingy
<tonyyarusso> Legendario: did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<syn-ack> ugh
<syn-ack> system is choking at dmsetup
<dtchen> Legendario: no, Karmic's image is deliberately suffixed with .iso
<syn-ack> bbiab... Going for a smoke
<dtchen> Legendario: but yes, as others have alluded, simply use dd as normal, or use usb-creator in Karmic
<tonyyarusso> Legendario: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dshepherd> skreech: pong
<xiambax_> Legendario. You on mac or pc?
<Legendario> i tried the usb-creator on karmic but didn't work
<xiambax_> yeah its buggy
<xiambax_> i was going to sugest that
<xiambax_> it works on jaunty
<Legendario> it just doesn't allow me to click on "create image"
<xiambax_> try formatting the stick first
<Legendario> tried that...
<dtchen> Legendario: did you select the proper partition?
<Legendario> dtche, guess so. tried all the partitions
<Legendario> well, it only has one...
<Barridus> Legendario, you try unetbootin?
 * mikeru says bye in this channel too
<Legendario> tried selecting the disk and the partition itself
<Legendario> I tried netbootin, but didn't work too
<Barridus> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Legendario> unetbootin sorry
<Barridus> unetbootin has always worked for me
<Barridus> i'm on a netbook i installed karmic from a unetbootin'ed stick
<Legendario> Barridus, for me too. I will try to download from the website
<Barridus> i will say i used the windows unetbootin to make the usb stick
<Barridus> prolly an important detail
<Legendario> I also tried dd with the iso image. but the computer did not boot
<Barridus> (although i have successfully used the linux one off of repos in the past)
<Legendario> i don't know if dd is made to be used with iso images
<Barridus> i never got the default ubuntu usb creator thing to work right
<mgmuscari1> Legendario: you won't be able to get it to boot from usb stick by dd'ing the iso onto it...
<mgmuscari1> i've tried inthe past
<EruditeHermit> hello, can anyone help me with my boot process? It is really slow and there are 2 things I don't understand from my bootchart at http://imagebin.org/69558 . Firstly, I don't have dmraid installed but it is getting called and secondly, .ck-setup takes up a lot of CPU for 10 seconds
<quiescens> i've been using the usb-creator for the most part lately
<Legendario> mguscaril, could see that... ;-0
<Legendario> ;-)
<mgmuscari1> :p
<syn-ack> hrm
<xiambax_> I hope this alternative install works
<syn-ack> Something tells me I just bombed an upgrade... first time in over 3 years too
<xiambax_> its updating from web now
<Wargasm> ive used alternate install plenty of times, nothing to be worried about
<xiambax_> I just wanna see how well i can configure x with it
<syn-ack> Holy hell. I think the system hard froze
<syn-ack> HAHA
<syn-ack> It sure did
<chibihogoshino> is the final release of karmic going to be more stable than the current beta ?
<xiambax_> no
<dtchen> chibihogoshino: unlikely. The final release warped me into 2020.
<xiambax_> less stable
<syn-ack> chibihogoshino, I think the RC is rather very stable
<xiambax_> just to piss you off
<quiescens> i've only really had problems with resume/wake
 * syn-ack does the three finger salute to the other machine
<Barridus> i heard the final release will make children worldwide sad to be alive
<dtchen> quiescens: with suspend or with resume?
<dtchen> Barridus: it does already. I'm a sad panda.
<chibihogoshino> syn-ack i killed it with a update
<mgmuscari1> chibihogoshino: the karmic rc knocked up my girlfriend when i tried to run sudo touch /mnt/samba
<syn-ack> mgmuscari1, Should have used finger instead. ;)
<quiescens> resume
<mgmuscari1> syn-ack: lolll
<chibihogoshino> lol
<quiescens> it always successfully suspends, and then fails to resume
<chibihogoshino> i didnt have any problems till i updated..
<Barridus> dtchen, i always love a good tragedy
<syn-ack> wow
<mgmuscari1> that's going to end up on bash.org or in some chat log online somewhere
<syn-ack> I just had a kernel panic... off the liveCD
<mgmuscari1> and a potential employer is going to shun me for my distasteful sense of humor
<Barridus> o_O
<syn-ack> thats just.... wow
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I'd really like to know what the hell just happened too
<mgmuscari1> too bad, because you won't have a log of it now :[
<syn-ack> dude
<mgmuscari1> that sucks
<syn-ack> I'm in utter shock...
<mgmuscari1> what were you doing?
<syn-ack> a distro jump
<syn-ack> I wonder if I just had a hard disk bite it
<mgmuscari1> ah...
<mgmuscari1> yeah i'll be backing everything up before i attempt an upgrade...
<mgmuscari1> and by upgrade i mean, wipe all my partitions and install a fresh copy of karmic
<mgmuscari1> syn-ack: using ext4?
<syn-ack> mgmuscari1, yeah
<Berzerker> chibihogoshino: pretty much the same amount of stable
<mgmuscari1> i still don't trust it... i had major problems a few weeks ago with journals becoming increasingly corrupted
<syn-ack> mgmuscari1, this was a distro jump off a fresh jaunty install...
<mgmuscari1> barely managed to back up my files before it bit the dust
<Berzerker> chibihogoshino: the RC is extremely stable to begin with
<mgmuscari1> syn-ack: cosmic ray?
<syn-ack> mgmuscari1, Something....
<syn-ack> mgmuscari1, Simon better not be in my system
<mgmuscari1> haha
<mgmuscari1> a ghost in the machine
<dtchen> wonder if it was dbus or hal being upgraded
<syn-ack> dtchen, could have been... but the kernel panic on the reboot?
<Barridus> i typically like having /home be it's own partition and keep that when i upgrade, wiping only / (minus /home obv.)
<dtchen> syn-ack: do you have any of the spew from said panic?
<mgmuscari1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<syn-ack> Barridus, I generally keep /home on its own drive, preferably on LVM
<syn-ack> dtchen, nah...
<syn-ack> dtchen, I rebooted again and this time I got a terminal
<mgmuscari1> Barridus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/304031/
<mgmuscari1> that's what i do
<Barridus> slowpastebin is slooooooooooow
<coordinador> when? lol
<dtchen> whereas fastpastebin is faaaaaast?
<mgmuscari1> Barridus: hm, loaded up quickly for me
<coordinador> syn-ack, i finally installed ubuntu un sdhc 4gb card
<syn-ack> coordinador, nice.
<coordinador> *in a
<Barridus> thanks for the reminder, i forgot to do some fstab tweaks
<coordinador> 9.04 recognizes everything in msi wind u100, even camera
<Barridus> and that's a lot of sda's
<syn-ack> round 2... FIGHT!
<mgmuscari1> Barridus: iirc, there's a recovery partition from the factory for windows, then all my linux partitions on lvm, and then windows on another primary partition
 * Barridus wonders where his Jaunty usb-stick is
<Barridus> yeah, i blew out my windows recovery partition
<quiescens> pew
<Barridus> if xp ever blows up, good riddance
 * syn-ack glances over to his Windows 7 Hard Disk sitting on his desk
<mgmuscari1> Barridus: i have no other way of managing my fingerprint scanner :[
<xiambax_> Pay for windows. pft
<xiambax_> Run rc then patch my friend
<xiambax_> :D
<syn-ack> I hate Dual Booting and VMs so I keep my Os'en seperate
<Barridus> yeah i hear you.  i have a vbox xp machine to interact with my Sony PSP
 * mgmuscari1 gets windows 7 professional or business or whatever for free through MSDNAA
<Wargasm> i got the $50 upgrade of windows 7, pretty pleased about that
<Wargasm> free is even better though
<dshepherd> can empathy have X amount of buddies under one contact? if so how
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, i am new in linux, if i install karmic RC, should i install/upgrade to karmic final or format hard drive and do a clean install?
<kholerabbi> dshepherd: I don't think empathy supports meta contacts atm
<Barridus> unitedpotsmokers, install/upgrade should be fine
<dshepherd> kholerabbi: darn it. that sucks for the time being
<DKcross> hello friends
<DKcross> karmic is up?
<mgmuscari1> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<xiambax_> Wargasm, You around?
<xiambax_> It installed but x launches and it crashes
<Barridus> DKcross, sadly it was cancelled this morning after an argument over a game of darts
<xiambax_> is there anyway I can install proprietery drivers like through hardware drivers like in gui but through terminal?
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: ati? nvidia? intel?
<xiambax_> nvidia
<mgmuscari1> xiambax_: try tweaking your xorg.conf
<dshepherd> apt-get install nvidia-glx #might work if that is what you want
<Barridus> speaking of xorg, i should create one for this xorg.conf-less thing
<Barridus> or at least restore my jaunty one and see if that works
<dshepherd> xiambax_: you can try the ubuntu software center and search for nvidia-glx if your are using karmic
<xiambax_> weird
<xiambax_> console doesnt even refrest
<xiambax_> refresh
<xiambax_> i have to go from one to another
<xiambax_> and then back
<xiambax_> to get screen to refresh
<xiambax_> im downloading latest build
<xiambax_> so we shall see
<William-Ubuntu> i can't wait
<xiambax_> after installing nvidia-glx is there anything i need to config?
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<xiambax_> no gui
<xiambax_> x wont load
<coordinador> how can i edit Services ?
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Add "Driver nvidia" to the device section of your xorg.conf
<mgmuscari1> /etc/init.d?
<quiescens> so in the end did they put in any way to change the look of the gdm login screen thingy or do you still have to install a different gdm
<xiambax_> i cant find my xorg.conf
<xiambax_> just a man for it
<quiescens> you might not have an xorg.conf if everything is default
<quiescens> but it would go in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one or wanted to make one
<xiambax_> why dont i have one by default
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Because it's not needed by default
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: It's only needed if you want to change the defaults, like setting nvidia as the driver to use
<syn-ack> I am starting to be thankful that X finally arrived to the 20th century and is having hal/dbus configure it
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: This is what you want your Xorg.conf to have: http://pastebin.com/f65b4606e
<xiambax_> so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<xiambax_> ?
<DanaG> smooth move: the temperature-monitor widget shows all the meter names as "nperati"
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: I thought that still created a default xorg.conf but it might not
<DanaG> that is, the m gets cut off to look like an n, and the u turns into a dot-less 'i'.
<DanaG> I can also make that icon hang entirely past the plasmoid's background.
<xiambax_> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work
<xiambax_> just bumps me to a new prompt
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste this into it: http://pastebin.com/f64841589
<mercutio22> will I be able to recover GRUB after reinstalling windows according to the instructions documented in this link or will it be different for grub2? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering GRUB after reinstalling Windows
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: It's the same
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: great. Thanks
<xiambax_> i am currently apg-get remove and purging X
<xiambax_> s/apt
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Minus the part about adding a windows entry manually, grub2 uses a different format and detects other OS's automatically
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: sounds improved
<xiambax_> this sucks
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: It's better in a lot of ways, and worse in a few
<xiambax_> is there anything in my bios I can fix to resolve this issue
<xiambax_> or determin whats causing it?
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: whats worse?
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: I just remembered there is a CLI front end to hardware-drivers, jocky-text
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: Some things are easier to configure in grub legacy than in grub2
<xiambax_> its too late
<xiambax_> i rebooted
<xiambax_> and now.... console is flashing repeatedly
<xiambax_> and it wont let me type
<ID_10T_error> Where does one go to report an critical bug in the RC version of 9.10 (a bug that can prevent boot-up)?
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: But for the most part configuration is much more sane, no more comments that aren't really comments, and each distro doing it differently
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Boot into recovery mode
<xiambax_> already have
<xiambax_> now what?
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Start a root shell and run "jockey-text"
<xiambax_> im doing this from usb key
<xiambax_> and its saying it cant load install cd
<xiambax_> how can i chroot again
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Are you in a live graphical environment right now?
<xiambax_> no im at busybox console
<xiambax_> im booting from usb key
<xiambax_> and its saying it cant find cd medium
<AfC> So this is a bit particular. GnuPG appears to have thrown away about 18 MB of my pubring. Not sure when this happened, exactly;
<AfC> I just restored it, secring and trustdb from crypto backup [yes, itself encrypted, and in the safe].
<AfC> I suspect it's something to do with Ubuntu still using gpg 1.x rather than the 2.0 that the distro I migrated from has been stable on for a while.
<AfC> but it's kinda worrying to see anything screw up in those parts.
<AfC> [it even lost the fact that my own key was ultimately trusted!]
<xiambax_> eugh
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Boot into your regular install holding down shift so that you see the grub menu, choose recovery mode
<DanaG> wow, I didn't know Oxygen could change its theme.
<DanaG> "Theme" is not in the Appearance thingy... it's under right-click-on-desktop!
<xiambax_> I ran jockey-text and nothing came up on screen
<xiambax_> is it possible my framebuffer is borked?
<DanaG> weird... those don't actually affect windows.
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: run "jockey-text --list"
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: Then "jockey -e driver:whatever"
<xiambax_> both show disabled
<xiambax_> one says in use
<xiambax_> nvidia 173 and nvidia 185.
<xiambax_> i remember for 9.04 i need to install 173 i think
<ericrw> Problems mounting new Karmic install: http://pastebin.com/m7eec5497
<ericrw> rather, mounting the root-fs at boot
<ericrw> (note, I do a debootstrap and install my own, but pretty standard /etc/fstab... this process has worked well since Breezy through Jaunty)
<xiambax_> one sec
<xiambax_> im figuring it out
<xiambax_> i just enabled 173
<xiambax_> i assume its downloading in the background
<xiambax_> Yay
<xiambax_> Thanks Jordan_U
<xiambax_> That was painful but its working now
<xiambax_> Thats weird it didnt work
<Jordan_U> xiambax_: np
<[V]ortex`> how do i upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 later? by the terminal?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | [V]ortex`
<ubottu> [V]ortex`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<[V]ortex`> ok thanks
<[V]ortex`> Jordan_U: the page is for 9.04
<[V]ortex`> is it the same for 9.10?
<Jordan_U> [V]ortex`: Yes
<StrangeCharm> how can i convert a dm-crypt volume from using passphrase authentication to mount at boot, to using key-files instead?
<xiambax_> Jordan I was having kernel issues
<xiambax_> I submitted bug number 422536
<almoxarife> anyone had issues with converting a wubi karmic to ext4 format?
<ericrw> does anyone know what is so royally backwards, that a standard partition and fstab file won't work anymore?
<habanany> hey brothers, i have a question , i just set up a linksys router, I named and put a password but it does not show the lock logo, something wrong with that ?
<Boohbah> ericrw: i dunno, did the installer try to reformat to ext4 or something?
<ericrw> Boohbah: I didn't use an installer
<ericrw> (debootstrap)
 * molinero ubuntu lives!
<habanany> i guess u did not understand my question
<ericrw> Boohbah: I'm mounting the filesystem from my host system now (the Karmic partition is being used by a virtual machine)
<gRnt> Hi all I have a quick question I am running 9.10 server RC, installed deluged, deluge, deluge-web and deluge-console everything seemed to install fine, when I run the deluged daemon via the terminal it throws back "[1] 1038". However I can not connect to the webUI at all, do I need to do any further configuration before this will work?
<ericrw> there is nothing wrong with the filesystem and /etc/fstab is generic enough it would work on any Linux system back to 96' (well, except the fact that it is ext3.. ;-)
<ericrw> hmm, I'm thinking that mountall requires a newer kernel
<[V]ortex`> question: how to resume torrents download from winxp into 9.10 and vice versa?
<rohan> [V]ortex`: use the same download location when you open the torrent into 9.10
<rohan> it will automatically verify whatever % of data you have remaining
<[V]ortex`> rohan: seamless resume? i thought 9.10 has some difficulty writing to ntfs?
<rohan> [V]ortex`: ntfs write has been "fixed" since ntfs-3g was made default, i think since 8.04
<rohan> so yes, you can write to ntfs seamlessly.
<rohan> and resuming a torrent is a feature of the client/protocol, doesn't have anything to do with the underlying filesystem.
<[V]ortex`> rohan: the opposite direction will work as well? from 9.10 to resume in xp?
<rohan> yes
<[V]ortex`> rohan: ty
<rohan> as long as you keep the download location same everywhwere
<[V]ortex`> is there a rollback function in 9.10 like winxp?
<sagaci> [V]ortex`: now
<sagaci> no
<[V]ortex`> saagaci: any plans for it in future versions?
<sagaci> [V]ortex`: don't knoq
<sagaci> [V]ortex`: just backup your files
<hrishi> any word on the distro?
<dmatt> [V]ortex`: what would you like to roolback?
<[V]ortex`> dmatt: nt in particular. just exploring.
<der_schreiner> does someone know which time gmt the release will be out?
<[V]ortex`> not sure, just within 24hrs
<Boohbah> der_schreiner: /j #ubuntu-release-party
<dmatt> der_schreiner: only date is set; so I suppose when all mirrors will be synchronised and sabdfl says yes, it will be declared out
<der_schreiner>  /j #ubuntu-release-par
<quiescens> ty
<der_schreiner> ty
<sagaci> ty
<sagaci> this channel is pretty much dead till they change it to 10.04 cycle
<almoxarife> kernel: [ 1838.485982] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : Recovered Error [current] [descriptor] <--- what's it mean? errors found on drive?
<almoxarife> no takers?
<lemonade> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/scsi-sense-key-errors.html
<lemonade> i'd trust that one
<almoxarife> thnks
<lemonade> btw, is that sdc hard drive or dvd/cd-rom?
<almoxarife> hard drive via usb
<lemonade> ok
<lemonade> my bet would be check the usb-cable
<almoxarife> the usb cable is ok, there is another usb drive on the same cable, sdb, no errors
<almoxarife> sdc is like 7-9 years old
<kahrytan> I need help reinstalling grub2 from live cd
<kahrytan> Anyone?
<kahrytan> Hello?
<sagaci> kahrytan: go thru installation and don't format anything then install bootloader at the end
<dmatt> !grub2 | kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kahrytan> dmatt,  and that doesnt work.
<n512> recovered error probably means a correctable ECC error.
<n512> if the drive supports SMART, check the counters.
<dmatt> kahrytan: specify what went wrong then
<kahrytan> I need help reinstalling grub2 from live cd.  ubuntu help or wiki pages arent helping
<n512> this doesn't sound like a +1 release query :)
<kahrytan> dmatt,  i cant chroot to hdd
<kahrytan> dmatt,  ive mounted the partition to a /media folder
<dmatt> kahrytan: what did it say when you tried to chroot?
<kahrytan> I dont know if i did bind right
<jussi01> kahrytan: what is the error grub is giving you?
<kahrytan> the wiki doesnt make sense
<dmatt> kahrytan:  its step by step here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<dmatt> kahrytan: did you follow it exactly or did you do it your way?
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Why can't you chroot? 64 bit system and 32 bit liveCD?
<kahrytan> jussi01,  i think 5
<kahrytan> let me check
<alokito> how many hours left till the final release?
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Deathvalley122> I don't know
<alokito> ok
<vega-> alokito: 3 hours 6 minutes 2 seconds
<Deathvalley122> <_<
<alokito> k :D
<Deathvalley122> I'm bored and still waiting
<n512> and how many jiffies, exactly?
 * n512 picks 42, the universal answer
<Deathvalley122> I need something to do maybe tetris will occupy me
<n512> go build a kernel
<n512> or better yet.. build gnome from source
<n512> that should keep you busy a while.
<Deathvalley122> LOL
<Deathvalley122> I suck at compiling
<Deathvalley122> I uber fail at it
<kahrytan> jussi01,  it's Error 15
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: That's simple then, you don't have grub2 installed to the MBR
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  it's probably because of Windows 7
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  and thats on entirely different hdd
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  thats for grub
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: It's probably not, the problem is that you have a grub legacy stage one and a GRUB2 stage 2 ( core.img / boot.img / modules )
<jussi01> kahrytan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 has info.
<kahrytan> Jordan_U_,  it's Grub 2
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan: Those instructions will work with grub2 and grub ( except for the last part about adding a windows entry
<kahrytan> jussi01,  last time i read the post, i wanted to bite your head off.
<jussi01> kahrytan: and last time it fixed your issue. so please, read again.
<kahrytan> jussi01,  its also in ubuntu help and it didnt work
<kahrytan> jussi01, whats this, sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<Jordan_U> kahrytan: It makes your devices available in the chroot
<kahrytan> jussi01,  why /mnt/dev  ?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan: If you didn't mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt then that command will not work
<Misantropo> my SCIM + Anthy for Japanese input isn't working anymore since i upgraded to Karmic RC
<almoxarife> what do I gain by going to grub2?
<kahrytan> oops
<kahrytan> I made a mistake
<kahrytan> I installed grub on the partition
<Wargasm> generally you won't gain anything from grub2
<Wargasm> its just a boot loader
<kahrytan> Is it possible to removve grub2 from a partition ?
<ninjaII> When!  When!  When!  When!  When!
<ninjaII> xD
<Machtin> in 5 days ;)
<ninjaII> hahahah thanks :)
<zipito> good day
<zipito> is the 9.10 released?
<zipito> can I upgrade ?
<jussi01> !isitout
<ninjaII> lol now its 6 because of you!
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<ninjaII> :P
<zipito> join #ubuntu-release-party
<lenios> hey wait, is it october 29? does that mean... yeah, november in three days!
<Deathvalley122> lol
<lenios> can't believe it
 * Deathvalley122 gets his check tomorrow
<Laibcoms> yep!  google check! hehe
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Deathvalley122> no
<Deathvalley122> my government check
<Laibcoms> ahh :D
<Deathvalley122> ssi
<Laibcoms> payday!  (need to get a new day job tho :p )
<Deathvalley122> lol
<coz_> hey guys  .. I found  the images for the xplash  and grub2 images  but I cant find where the single white ubuntu logo may be...anyone?
<Deathvalley122> I'm so bloody tired
<almoxarife> someone has the link for going from ext3 to ext4 on karmic
<almoxarife> ?
<Deathvalley122> mhm
<Deathvalley122> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<megamanx1978_> Anyone here?
<MightyTweek> megamanx1978_, nope
<almoxarife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4 , I think I like ubuntu's spin on it better
<almoxarife> thanks
<megamanx1978_> What is new in ubuntu 9.10
<TheInfinity> nothing.
<Deathvalley122> lot's of things megamanx1978_
<Deathvalley122> bug fixes for one
<megamanx1978_> What are the big things?
<Deathvalley122> and a new file system
<TheInfinity> .oO((reading release notes and googling seems to be very difficult))
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  grub2  particularly
<LSD|Ninja> Font rendering seems to have improved, text doesn't look like ass anymore. There's still too much brown in the themes, but that'll never change
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  http://www.workswithu.com/2009/08/20/whats-new-in-ubuntu-910/
<Deathvalley122> I'm .... soooo ..... bloody .... tired ....
<coz_> Deathvalley122,  dude  go to bed :)
<Deathvalley122> no I'm waiting
<[V]ortex`> i like brown
<LSD|Ninja> heh, the machine I plan on installing karmic onto first won't even be remotely ready until about 0900-1000 tomorrow so I don't mind the wait :P
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Myxb> was anybody able to set cli resolution to anything other than the default with grub2? i followed several how-tos and all i get is either garbled screen or the default resolution. the vga option is fazed out but gxfpayload does not work for me :( maybe just my hardware?
<Deathvalley122> it's suppose to be released soon
<coz_> [V]ortex`,  are you saying you like that muddy image behind the white logo and antiquated throbber progress bar? :)
<[V]ortex`> coz: yes
<LSD|Ninja> coz_: That article mentions it's possible to have the shutdown options in their proper place even with the indicator applet running. How does that work? I never noticed it in any of my beta/rc installs...
<coz_> LSD|Ninja,  link me to that article again sorry   I didnt hodl on to it
<[V]ortex`> question: when i upgrade from 9.04, will my settings be retained? like browser, shortcuts, desktop panels etc
<LSD|Ninja> coz_:  http://www.workswithu.com/2009/08/20/whats-new-in-ubuntu-910/
<Deathvalley122> mmm empathy that looks good
<LSD|Ninja> I don't recall seeing a GNOME control center entry in the menus either...
<coz_> LSD|Ninja,   you got me on that one guy sorry
<joaopinto> [V]ortex`, yes
<coz_> Deathvalley122,   I am not particularly impressed with empathy.... pidgin   although lacking in video chat  is a nicer "non gnome created:"  application  in my opinion
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Deathvalley122> I don't know much about it
<LSD|Ninja> Dumping Pidgin was also a wise move, but I tend to agree that its premature
<Deathvalley122> but then again
<Deathvalley122> I hated pidgin
<joaopinto> empathy is not fully usable yet, IMO
<megamanx1978_> You said that the update from 9.04 to 9.10 wont be ready til 9 or 10 am?
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  well Its not actually released  right now
<Deathvalley122> coz_:
<coz_> megamanx1978_,   although my guess is if you open a terminal and type   update-manager -d  it will upgrade
<megamanx1978_> When is the release?
<Deathvalley122> it will be soon
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  however I wouldnt do that since tomorrow is the planned release date
<LSD|Ninja> megamanx1978_: No, I said the machine I planned to install it on first won't be reasy until then (the glue is still curing. I have to put it all back together and score a CD drive for it) so I can affiord to wait at least that long :P
<chazco> Hi :) On 9.10 my touchscreen is finally supported as long as I use a custom fdi file (using the default hal .fdi file causes a system crash). Can I submit this to Ubuntu without joining launchpad?
<Deathvalley122> tomorrow is today for me lol
<Deathvalley122> it's like 1:30 AM
<LSD|Ninja> Thu 29 Oct 2009 16:26:24 WST
<LSD|Ninja> :P
<coz_> chazco,  oo  I dont know... I have always registered there
<joaopinto> chazco, the proper way to submit patches is using launchpad
<megamanx1978_> Isnt -d for delete?
<chazco> coz_ & joaopinto - Thanks, though as much. Trying to avoid yet another online account :)
<joaopinto> megamanx1978_, -d is for development
<coz_> chazco,  well this one may be a beneficial one not only for bug reported but as mentioned submitting patches... good way to contribute?
<LSD|Ninja> megamanx1978_: update-manager -d is distribution upgrade I belkieve
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, no, -d is for devel-release
<chazco> coz_ - I guess so, i'll think about it :)
<coz_> chazco,   there you go !  that's all that can be asked of you :)
<Deathvalley122> screw it I can't wait I'm going to bed I guess I'll upgrade when I wake up which will 12 PM or something
<coz_> Deathvalley122,  sounds like a resonable and healthy plan :)
<Deathvalley122> lol
<Deathvalley122> surprised I made it this far
<Deathvalley122> but then again I'll probably get higlighted from me staff :(
<megamanx1978_> Updateing to 9.10
<Deathvalley122> megamanx1978_:
<niekie> That isn't out yet, is it?
<Deathvalley122> I wouldn't do it yet
<niekie> Just wait a moment, it'll be nearly released :)
<Deathvalley122> it's not quite released
<megamanx1978_> Is 9.10 faster than 9.04
<Deathvalley122> yes
<idyllic> no
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  it is  particularly the boot sequence but the appearnce of the sequence leaves much to be desired
 * Deathvalley122 needs more server techs and developers for his company
<megamanx1978_> Actually I am using ultimate edition linux so the brown is not a issue
<DrMrHorse> wut
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  I see ..well the brown on karmic is more like mud  during the boot sequence  not actually a clear appealing colour
<coz_> megamanx1978_,  however you can change some of the under /usr/share/images
<Deathvalley122> alright night off to bed
<megamanx1978_> Ultimate Edition is basicly ubuntu with alot of goodies
<megamanx1978_> Codecs/Games/Programs/Wallpapers ect
<Ian_Corne> is there a specific channel for evolution?
<LSD|Ninja> ##catholic-church
<DeSian_> hi, what is happen with ubuntu karmic, i have the last alpha installed but i can't download or upgrade the system apt-get update && apt-get upgrade don't play any error, but by installing package "not package found pidgin" ...etc
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> I downloaded daily snapshot (27/10) but X.org crashes on a virtualbox machine
<gypsymauro> it's a known problem?
<DeSian_> any idea?
<dmatt> DeSian_: repositories might be down because final release is being uploaded there right now
<DeSian_> since yesterday is the same
<slytherin> DeSian_: May be it is problem with the mirror you are using
<slytherin> dmatt: Repositories are never down for a release.
<DeSian_> slytherin, is miror from ubuntu
<slytherin> DeSian_: theer are hundreds of mirrors of ubuntu.
<om26er> !purelxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purelxde
<DeSian_> slytherin, i think dmatt is right and you say just wrong things
<DeSian_> it more than xxx time ubuntu server completely down
<LSD|Ninja> !yourmom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom
<dmatt> slytherin: I meant mirror he uses
<DeSian_> slytherin, the miror is from ubuntu self
<dmatt> DeSian_: slytherin is basically saying the same thing as I did
<DeSian_> is wrong
<slytherin> DeSian_: what is the url used in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DeSian_> if say that too
<dmatt> just run update and upgrade again and watch for errorrs
<DeSian_> is the same sources list from last alpha version, ididn't touch the sources.list
<dmatt> it is the same
<DeSian_> dmatt, are you kidding me?
<DeSian_> look my question again^^
<penyshocker> helo
<DeSian_> update && upgrade doesn't play any errors
<penyshocker> i'm afraid of updating to lunatic lemur?
<dmatt> DeSian_: did you not overlook something?
<DeSian_> dmatt, nothing
<penyshocker> i just overclock my watch, so the day goes faster
<dmatt> DeSian_: I actually do not understand that part saying: but by installing package "not package found pidgin" ...etc
<DeSian_> dmatt, NO PACKAGE CAN BE DOWNLOADED!
<dmatt> DeSian_: what is actual error message
<DeSian_> if you run apt-get install dmattsoftware is a same if you run apt-get install pidgin
<joaopinto> !caps | DeSian_
<ubottu> DeSian_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<joaopinto> DeSian_, if you dont get any errors, and the package is not found, it means you don't have the required repositories conifgured
<DeSian_> dmatt, i said again is no error message
<joaopinto> DeSian_, go to software sources, and enable the repositories
<DeSian_> joaopinto, is mean you are wrong, read my question again
<DeSian_> joaopinto, I dont use gnome, or kde or xfce desktop!
<joaopinto> DeSian_, I have read your question, and I am not wrong
<zoug> DeSian_: he is right
<dmatt> DeSian_: you just run apt-get and it finishes without action and without any message?
<joaopinto> DeSian_, if pidgin is not available, as in, package not found, it means you don't have the "main" repository enabled
<dmatt> DeSian_: pastebin output here
<DeSian_> /etc/apt/sources.list is absolutely OK and original from ubuntu
<joaopinto> assuming that apt-get update does run fine as you described
<joaopinto> DeSian_, apt-cache policy pidgin
<DeSian_> joaopinto, is available main + backports also
<DeSian_> joaopinto, none
<joaopinto> DeSian_, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<DeSian_> joaopinto, i can't because is of another PC and is no desktop
<DeSian_> apt-cache policy pidgin  W: unable to locate package pidgin
<joaopinto> DeSian_, ok, so to make sure we are clear, if sudo apt-get update does not fail, and pidgin is not available, it means either you are getting in an erroneus mirror, which is very unlikely, or you don't have main enabled, which is more likely
<slytherin> DeSian_: Let me try again. It will be great if you can tell us mirror being used so that we can check if that mirror is having any problem. Otherwise I don't think we can help you.
<ktwo_> hi can any1 tell me how i can change the icons of the messenger on the top right panel? (with 9.04 pidgin created a green bubble when online) and now it is a grey talk-bubble
<DeSian_> i have this error now " W: failed to fetch http://dk.arch...etc sources.bz2 hash Sum nismatch" and E: some index files failed to download .....they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<joaopinto> DeSian_, so you do have errors after all
<joaopinto> DeSian_, change to a different mirror, and apt-get update
<DeSian_> slytherin, is of another pc and is no desktop and can't install irrsi to come her
<slytherin> DeSian_: When you go there, try replacing dk.archive.ubuntu.com with simply archive.ubuntu.com
<DeSian_> joaopinto, how changing ? if i have no browser nothing on this pc no editor
<eagles0513875> hey guys :) nice work on the new plasma-widget-network-manager for kubuntu :) im finally able to connect to my schools wifi on a wpa2 enterprise connection
<joaopinto> DeSian_, you have removed the base text editor, nano ??
<joaopinto> DeSian_, you have a text mode editor, unless you removed it, which would be very bad
<zoug> DeSian_: simply open the software sources from the system menu
<joaopinto> zoug, he doesn't have X
<zoug> oh
<DeSian_> zoug, heheh
<zoug> lol
<joaopinto> DeSian_, erm, wait, you don't have windows manager and you want to install pidgin ?
<joaopinto> DeSian_, anywya, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zoug> DeSian_: i dont know but try this: change your tty to tty7, im not sure: press ctrl+alt+f7, then may be you get the window manager up
<DeSian_> huraaa! remove the dk. from the sources.list and worked
<DeSian_> thnxk all
<eagles0513875> is there a linux equivalent to ultrasurf
<ktwo> can anyone tell me how i can change the icon on the top right panel near the user ? the status-icon i mean
<joaopinto> eagles0513875, what is that ?
<zoug> joaopinto:UltraSurf allows you to overcome the censorship and blockage on the Internet. You can browse any website freely, so as to obtain true information from the ...
<eagles0513875> ty zoug
<joaopinto> zoug, that is just a vaporware description, what does it do ?
<slytherin> eagles0513875: there is something called tor, not sure how equivalent it is.
<eagles0513875> !info tor
<joaopinto> is it an anonymizer ?
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> you could call it that joaopinto
<eagles0513875> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<joaopinto> ok, so it's a tor clone
<zoug> eagles, try a firefox addon
<eagles0513875> zoug: what one i cant download anything right now i would have to go to osx partition to download anythign as i have an xp vm with ultrasurf
<dhq> when will karamic koala be released
<syn-ack> dhq, hrm,,, when they release it?
<vega-> *sigh*
<eagles0513875> today sometime
<dhq> hmm i cant wait :D
<vega-> why wait?
<eagles0513875> lol dhq then get on the rc
<vega-> just upgrade now
<eagles0513875> then you can download the updates
<eagles0513875> ill be back on later guys
<syn-ack> I wish they would just push it already so this question will end and we can move on
<dhq> sudo upgrade-manager -d
<syn-ack> do-release-upgrade -d also works
<dhq> update
<CrocoJet> good morning everyone !
<almoxarife> is there a fix to the hanging at re-start and shutdown?
<CrocoJet> sounds .. nothing .. yet
<zetheroo1> tick tock
<zetheroo1> PartyBot1 ... you got to tell me ... and I got to know .. is it out yet?  ................ waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit for iiiit .....
<soreau> Is grub and/or grub2 compatible to boot win7?
<Degot> hi, all... i`ve installed kvm virt-manager... and created 2 vm`s... i can ping them from host (host  -> guest), but i can`t ping from guest to guest ...any ideas?
<zetheroo1> things went quiet in here
<coz_> well it is the day of release
<coz_> rather the day before release
<Lazy> soreau: i would think so
<coz_> depending on your global location
<dmatt> soreau: both
<soreau> dmatt: Ok thanks
<CrocoJet> will be one true war to   d..o..w..n..l..o..a..d
<nullbyte> is ubuntu 9.10 already released?
<nullbyte> or yet to be released?
<nullbyte> :)
<CrocoJet> no news
<CrocoJet> sounds that they are getting big problems
<coz_> nullbyte,  well it is set to be released sometime today   I dont if that has changes  although that is the schedule
<nullbyte> the countdown is not showing the number of days/hours anymore
<nullbyte> very strange:S
<nullbyte> :S
<CrocoJet> suspect that be "hal" ... reason of delay
<nullbyte> oh
<coz_> nullbyte,  I cant get onto the release schedule site  ...it must be bombarded righ t now
<nullbyte> looool
<nullbyte> true
<vega-> there should be an automatic kickban for asking "is it out yet" on this channel
<coz_> nullbyte,  there is this   http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-10-Release-Schedule-105924.shtml
<nullbyte> why vega-?
<nullbyte> ty coz_
<Sensiva> Hello All, I have hardy installed on (hd0) and Karmic on (hd2), can I chainload grub2 from grub legacy?
<CrocoJet> Iif not problem with "hal" package ... then unique problem is ... BUSH !!!
<dmatt> Sensiva: you can, i have that setup for testing as well
<Sensiva> dmatt how?
<Alan> hal is deprecated?
<Alan> wtf?  hal's only been around for like 4 years or so
<nullbyte> wow...coz_ ur right..cant get into the releaseschedule site
<nullbyte> :|
<Alan> seems like they've only just finally integrated hal perfectly, and now they're ripping it out again?
<dmatt> Sensiva: by editing menu.lst for grub 1
<Sensiva> dmatt lol I know I should edit menu.lst, I wanna know what to add in menu.lst to chainload into grub2 in (hd2) :D
<slytherin> Alan: It is deprecated by the hal developers themselves.
<dmatt> wait, i am checking it
<coz_> Sensiva,  out of   curiosity...why the nick "sensiva"  referencing to windows mouse gesture recognition application now no longer available
<slytherin> Sensiva: grub2 installation should have prompted you to chainload
<Alan> slytherin: so mostly a case of "hmm, actually, we didn't quite get it right, let's try it a different way?"
<nullbyte> r they removing alsa this time around?:-/
<coz_> Sensiva,  also if  no one can help here  you can can try either  #grub  or ##linux channel
<Alan> also, does pulseaudio get any better in this release?
<vivainio> they didn't like how hard to maintaint hal codebase had got
<slytherin> Alan: I don't know. I am not one of the developers
<vivainio> so they are doing something simpler
<coz_> nullbyte,  well gnome is becoming more and more integrated with pulseaudio  ...I dont like that because it iwll cause trouble down the line but there you go
<vivainio> and moving some responsibilites out from hal
<Alan> I'm still getting slightly annoyed by the fact that it sucks for any kind of audio from Wine...
<Alan> or for audio from games
<Alan> vivainio: interesting
<Sensiva> coz_ No idea, that nick came to me while I was dreaming :p
<dmatt> Sensiv
<Sensiva> dmatt yes
<Alan> vivainio: does that mean we're losing all the "hacky but useful" .fdi stuff then?
<coz_> Sensiva,  very cool   it was the exact name of windows mouse gesture recognition  :)
<Alan> that's was the only way I could get my mouse buttons mapped the way i wanted in Jaunty...
<nullbyte> i read in one of the forums that pulse audio even casues the flash to slow down on gnome environment..especially on debian based distro's
<dmatt> Sensiva: you edit menu list by : sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nullbyte> :-/
<Sensiva> coz_ yeah I knew that later,, and guess what its a cool sw
<vivainio> Alan, don't know exact idea. what I remember is that they move more responsibility to udev
<Sensiva> dmatt and then?
<dmatt> Sensiva: at the end of file add theese 3 lines:
<dmatt> Name
<dmatt> rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<dmatt> chainloader +1
<dmatt> thats it
<Sensiva> I tried chainloader +1 and it gave me an error
<Sensiva> Err 13
<dmatt> Sensiva: you have to send it to correct partition
<slytherin> Sensiva: I suggest doing dpkg-reconfigure grub2 (or grub-pc).
<dmatt> slytherin: he want to chainload grub1->grub2
<dmatt> wants
<Sensiva> dmatt I will try this
<slytherin> dmatt: I know, grub2 configuration should offer that option
<dmatt> if it doesnt work, then you shoul probably chnage number 2 in (hd0,2) string to correct one for your installtion
<dmatt> slytherin: oh, does it?
<slytherin> dmatt: yes it does
<dmatt> slytherin: regardles what partition you boot from?
<slytherin> dmatt: yes
<tag> I'm getting a segfault from java :-( (sun-java6-*)
<coz_> tag,  during install?
<Sensiva> dmatt It gave me the same error :\
<tag> coz_: no, running it
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Did anyone else find there were no updates today?
<slytherin> tag: What are you trying to run?
<coz_> tag,   mm  are you trying to run a java application or  the mozilla  java plugin or .... ?
<tag> a java application
<dmatt> Sensiva: it should be (hd0,1) if you have it on hda2, because it's counting from zero
<slytherin> domjohnson: what did you expect?
<slytherin> tag: which application?
<tag> slytherin: soapui-pro
<domjohnson> slytherin: some updates today :P
<tag> http://pastebin.ca/1647623
<coz_> domjohnson,  it is release day so no updates  for the day
<domjohnson> Ahh
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> :)
<tag> you can download soapui pro here (http://www.eviware.com/images/stories/dl/pro/3_0_1/soapui-pro-3.0.1-linux-bin.zip)
<domjohnson> I thought that might be the case
<Sensiva> dmatt grub2 is installed on a harddrive with single partition so it is (hd2,0) in my case. If its a partition address problem it would gave me a different error msg like invalid or not existing partition
<tag> Luckily, you don't need a license to get the segfault.
<tag> Here's what the JVM has to say about it:
<tag> http://pastebin.ca/1647623
<slytherin> tag: file a bug
<coz_> tag,  let me download this and test
<dmatt> Sensiva: what is the exact error again?
<JoshuaL> pretty funny to see someone use the nick sensiva
<JoshuaL> since thats the name of my company :P
<Sensiva> Error 13: "Invalid or unsupported executable format"
<Sensiva> JoshuaL :D
<Aranel> is it released?
<tag> I'm also getting a segfault from another application...
<coz_> JoshuaL,  what does your company do?  that use to be the name of a mouse gesture application
<JoshuaL> coz_, webhosting
<JoshuaL> its dutch anyways
<dmatt> Sensiva, do you get this for grub1 or grub2?
<Sensiva> dmatt grub1 (legacy grub)
<dmatt> do you see grub menu after start?
<bcj> I have a rough idea of what needs to be done to install 9.10 server to a CompactFlash card (mount most of the filesystem RO, etc), however are there any Ubuntu tutorials for such a task?
<Sensiva> dmatt yeah :D
<Sensiva> dmatt I will give this a try <fezie> Sensiva: kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<Tesssa> it's now 29-10-209 the realease date for ubuntu 9.10 the website just says coming soon anyone tell me when
<bcj> Tesssa: Read the chat topic :)
<Sensiva> lol
<Sensiva> Tesssa give it sometime till all official mirrors sync, but don't worry it will be today
<bcj> Tesssa: I think "when it's ready" is the best answer you'll get from anyone.
<Light-> Tesssa, join #ubuntu-release-party
<Tesssa> ok thanks
<bcj> Tesssa: I've been holding off asking the same question.
<CopyWriter> ok i wont' ask when i'd only ask just about what time
<CopyWriter> :)
<CopyWriter> i can't wait
<Boohbah> why does my network-manager refuse to restart?
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: been to the ubuntu-release-party ?
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: #ubuntu-release-party ?
<CopyWriter> still there
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: thats one crazy channel :)
<CopyWriter> i'm hearing that it's been delayed till november 5th
<nigel_nb> hehe.. thats the bot
<CopyWriter> lol, ok
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: the dev team is updating wiki pages for new release
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: so must come out soon
<CopyWriter> soon as in today
<CopyWriter> or soon as in few days from now
<nigel_nb> soon as in 1 or 2 hours
<CopyWriter> YES
<CopyWriter> i'm staying home then
<CopyWriter> this is important
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: take it easy...all severs will be swaped for 2 days
<jmadgin> ne1 know what time koala comes out?
<CopyWriter> oh god no
<CopyWriter> swapped for two days
<CopyWriter> if i buy myself a seedbox would i get it faster
<mykel> here http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/9.10/ China mirror ?
<nigel_nb> mykel: doesnt look official
<mykel> but oh, it is ^_^
<mykel> mirrors mirror and it takes time, so they get done first
<mykel> in any case it doesnt matter. wait two hours.
<mykel> for a torrent
<CopyWriter> temptation temptation
<Tesssa> will just have to be patient
<nigel_nb> 2 hours?
<mykel> its a rough guesstimate
<nigel_nb> mykel: since the dev team is working on the wiki, i think its close
<CopyWriter> so even when it is released because of the share volume it's going to take days to download, is that it?
<mykel> well ONE mirror has got to be first :P
<mykel> then others happen to finish mirroring
<syn-ack> mykel,  the main mirror
<mykel> and availablility goes up
<syn-ack> ;)
<mykel> CopyWriter, negative, wait for a torrent
<syn-ack> CopyWriter, This is the why I got all my upgrading done first
<mykel> that way everyone will get it pretty much instantly (or at least, at max bandwidth of your connection)
<CopyWriter> ah
<CopyWriter> i get it
<syn-ack> no downloading an is just dist-upgraded and now I laugh
<Tesssa> didnt know you could upgrade from 9.4 to 9.10
<mykel> upgrading is for sissies
<Tesssa> but then only been a ubuntu for a few months
<almoxarife> I don't understand something, is there suppose to be some great diff between the release and rc?
<mykel> partition properly and clean installs arent a difficult process
<nigel_nb> Tesssa: u can... to the release candidate
<syn-ack> almoxarife, not really...
<nigel_nb> almoxarife: yea
<CopyWriter> i got both my desktops to install, both laptops, and my 7 pc's at the office, also my mothers desktop, sister's laptop, and my sister inlaw
<nigel_nb> almoxarife: GRUB 2
<almoxarife> so what's the hype?
<CopyWriter> today is going to be exciting
<mykel> almoxarife, official-ness
<syn-ack> nigel_nb, thats not really all that major
<Tesssa> ah but the release candidate is not the final version is it
<CopyWriter> i like ubuntu cuz i keep crashing windows
<nigel_nb> almoxarife: everything else is bragging rights :D
<CopyWriter> i sneeze and poof something breaks in windows
<nigel_nb> syn-ack: thats not major or minor.. thats only only official change... rest all small small changes
<tag> mykel: clean installs are fine I just get annoyed with spending the next two weeks lazy-loading all the tools I use.
<syn-ack> Right and they asked if it was a major change... honestly,... not really
<almoxarife> I installed grub2 on mint on a vm, I don't get the big change, must of missed something
<syn-ack> imnho, that is
<syn-ack> almoxarife, Someone like yourself probably wont... no offense
<mykel> tag, i dont trust the upgrade process to not break everything anyway :(
<Tesssa> i use xubuntu i do love that
<syn-ack> almoxarife, more advanced users, do
<CopyWriter> i read sometime ago that this release uses ext4 by default can anyone confirm
<syn-ack> almoxarife, ACK
<joaopinto> CopyWriter, it does
<nigel_nb> syn-ack: i agree actually
<syn-ack> Wrong person... I was thinking you were Tesssa
<nigel_nb> syn-ack: basically it all comes down to bragging
<tag> mykel: I don't really either.  It usually does.
<Tesssa> i am tessa
<mykel> im off boys (and our lady-friends)
<mykel> luck to all
<Tesssa> or Tesssa
<CopyWriter> thanks joaopinto
<almoxarife> syn-ack: I did upgrade from ext3 to ext4 and I see why its worth it, but I am slow like that
<syn-ack> nigel_nb, more or less... and I'd rather be smart than bragish
<joaopinto> almoxarife, upgrading from ext3 to 4 does not provide you the benefits of a clean ext4 filesytem
<nigel_nb> syn-ack: the good part about waiting is
<syn-ack> almoxarife, Well thats a bit different. something like that literally does snap of you
<nigel_nb> syn-ack: u get to help by seeding
<syn-ack> rather, snap at you
<CopyWriter> any major differences from ext3 to ext4
<almoxarife> joaopinto: pouco a pouco
<joaopinto> CopyWriter, speed
<syn-ack> CopyWriter, quite a few
<nigel_nb> CopyWriter: I think also with sizes it could handle
<syn-ack> extents
<syn-ack> sepeed, file size, etc etc
<syn-ack> joaopinto, ext4 is an exabyte FS
<tag> Just what I need, an exabyte of data
<tag> On a single filesystem, nevertheless.
<syn-ack> mmmmmm
<syn-ack> tag, that day will be here soon enough, remember when nobody needed more than 640k RAM?
<blck> hi
<syn-ack> tag or more than 16 colors?
<almoxarife> my system hangs on shutoff and re-start, consistently, common?
<blck> shouldn't ubuntu 9.10 be released today?
<[V]ortex`> yes
<blck> when? Because I didn't found it
<blck> yet
<jmadgin> aaaaaaaa i want 9.10
<jmadgin> the suspense is killing me!!!!
<zicada> so dl it
<jmadgin> fromwhere?
<blck> I only find the RC?
<zicada> latest rc + apt-get upgrade = final
<jmadgin> dont want the rc
<Qweritos> Greetings to all! Where I can download the final version ubuntu 9.10? Give link please)))
<jmadgin> rly?
<SwedeMike> Qweritos: you forgot to read the topic.
<zicada> uh yeah
<ichat> zicada:  - there's a better way
<syn-ack> here we go again
<CopyWriter> i'm hearing all this stuff abuot karmic will break
<syn-ack> I'm going to bed.
<CopyWriter> wt does it mean
<syn-ack> it means you're listening to FUD
<Qweritos> ...
<ichat> RC + torrent = final .iso -
<djzn> isn't this the 29th of Oct
<syn-ack> anyway, I'm going to bed
<djzn> and wherezzz Ubutahhhh
<CopyWriter> what's fud :)
<vix> lol
<zicada> like, ubuntu is a bunch of deb files, when you update deb files you get latest ubuntu
<om26er> how can i mount .nrg files using archive mounter
<zicada> having the latest .iso just means less files update
<ichat> iv set my iso up allready just waiting for the officiall torrent, than ittl check the hash and update any  bits that are changed (last min changes) and i have convertied it to a finall iso.. also it helps, because ill have the entire iso sooner so can seed sooner
<zicada> om26er: #ubuntu
<djzn> what time will be ubuntu released
<om26er> zicada, doesn't matter jaunty or karmic
<ichat> djzn - because if you the rease has been deleyed by yet  + 15 secs
<om26er> zicada, i am using karmic so why would i go there
<zicada> om26er: this chan is for discussing karmic
<om26er> zicada, was i discussing you
<zicada> om26er: youre asking in the wrong channel, go to #ubuntu for non karmic specific questions
<ichat> has anyone tried the new,  telepathy stuf with msn
<zicada> ichat: yup
<djzn> ichat: WHAT?
<ichat> djzn - read topic.
<zicada> djzn: type /topic
<om26er> ichat, its disabled in karmic audio call
<ichat> zicada -  is it working wel
<Fish__> Is there an XFIRE plugin for Telepathy?
<zicada> ichat: yeah, pretty decent
<ichat> om26er:  - ???
<om26er> ichat, audio and video calling is disable in telepathy-butterfly 0.5.2 in karmic koala
<Boohbah> om26er: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images.html
<Boohbah> om26er: i haven't used this program, install unautheticated binaries at your own risk
<ichat> om26er:  - why?
<djzn> ichat: I am not asking anything MONSTROUS..... I am just asking, when today, in the aftwernoon? Probably at 16:00 GMT -300? Like that... simple as that
<zicada> djzn: its the middle of the night in the US
<Boohbah> zicada: some people need their servers running 24/7
<ichat> djzn - nobody knows,   probably mark is still visiting his grandma... and well press the release button when he gets home
<zicada> Boohbah: ?
<Boohbah> zicada: hence why i am in the US and awake :)
<jmadgin> bugger it im dling release candidate and doing a fresh install
<zicada> Boohbah: ehheh
<slytherin> ichat: apparently the MSN audio/video calling has not been tested enough. You can always install packages from telepathy PPA
<djzn> ichat:, zicada: for Isle Of Man, where in the beginning of afternoon
<zicada> djzn: no idea
<zicada> djzn: why do you need the actual iso ?
<djzn> Africa is long past noon
<zicada> *sigh*
<djzn> because I am a perfectionist
<djzn> and I will use ubuntu in several machines
<zicada> they should put up some kinda basic primer for people to read to grasp this
<djzn> no time for upgrade crap
<jmadgin> is koala lts?
<ichat> djzn - the said it wi be befare  00;00   30/oct/2009 GMT+12
<Boohbah> jmadgin: no, i believe 10.04 is the next LTS
<ltspadmin> hi
<jmadgin> o ok
<ltspadmin> how to set the display resolution of thinclient in ubuntu 8.04 ltsop
<darrend> djzn: so yuo won't be upgrading when critical bugs are fixed either then?
<slytherin> jmadgin: every fourth release is LTS
<Boohbah> ltspadmin: /join #ubuntu
<zicada> ltspadmin: ask in #ubuntu
<zicada> heh
<djzn> darrend: I don't want anything labelled...
<djzn> RC or beta
<djzn> just the final crap
<ltspadmin> but this porblem is related to thinclient, ltsp... mr. zicada
<jmadgin> i did an install of koala and its wrecked my avi playing ability through mplayer and vlc
<jmadgin> but that was an upgrade
<darrend> djzn: as has been pointed out several million times, RC + update = final
<jmadgin> am gonna fresh install
<Boohbah> djzn: isn't the iso you have now labelled RC or beta? if the iso torrent name/hash is different i think you will have to download the whole thing again
<ichat> djzn -  be pacient for once,  - its only  23 hrs  tops
<darrend> so either do that, or wait until the release is available to d/l  Your choice, but no point bugging the entire channel about it
<ichat> Boohbah: - nope
<ichat> if you change the mane of the file,  your torrent client will hash it,  and thing - you just downloaded some badd pieces.. it ll teat em like badd blocks and overwrites 'm with the good ones
<zicada> ichat: seems alot easier to just apt-get upgrade
<ichat> da* i need more (C)offee
<djzn> ichat: this is kinda silly, making the release date somewhere in the day, it should be like everybody else does, like windows 7 which was available at midnight sharp.... i think these kind of things are not good for canonical, kinda like... Oh Well, things aren't THAT stable yet... let's just delay a couple more hours....
<zicada> :)
<ichat> djzn:  -  the torrent way is less leach-like
<ichat> OpenSourse is about sharing
<zicada> ...
<ichat> be generous if yu can - and seed  for a while...
<vix> Im im about to download ubuntu 6.10 just wondering if everything works now in the 64bit ver, like flash and java and all tht or will i hv to break my head again for it
<zicada> vix: you mean 9.10 ?
<ichat> 6.10 isn't that,  ahhhhhh
<om26er> release party is becoming hot and hto
<vix> yes
<ichat> i dont even know for sure whate the codename was for  6.10
<vix> lol
<vix> *
<eagles0513875> om26er: what channel is that anyway
<CopyWriter> they're going to riot any minute now
<eagles0513875> i wanna join the party aka rio
<dmatt> djzn: it is more fun this way :)
<eagles0513875> riot
<darrend> edgy eft
<ichat> darrend:  yw
<ichat> (ty)
<vix> wel?
<om26er> eagles0513875, #ubuntu-release-party
<eagles0513875> ty om26er
<zicada> vix: flash is fine, as it has been for a while. x64 has been around for a while heh
<ichat> :( me got banned from release party (for publicly wondereing if god whould use ubuntu if he had need of computers
<jmadgin> hahahahahahahahaha
<ichat> thats saaaaad :S
<jmadgin> ofcourse he would
<djzn> dmatt: don't agree....
<vix> any irritations i shld expect with the 64bit version
<djzn> dmatt: but... anyway...
<vix> java etc ?
<jmadgin> i spose god would be using 9.10 126bit?
<jmadgin> 128bit**
<ichat> some people clamed os/2 - and we fake some kind of fight about it... than that mod came in.. and didn't appreiciate it mutch
<ichat> 666 bits
<jmadgin> hahahahaha
<jmadgin> satans ubuntu
<dmatt> djzn: the schedule is very tight and what is happening now that all mirrors are syncing, and you cannot predict that 100%
<vix> echo $?
<blck> ubuntu holy satan?
<zicada> i love how you corrected 126bit to 128
<zicada> 128 made so much more sense..
<ichat> ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/satanubuntu/i666/hellloader.iso
<jmadgin> lol
<zicada> "omg it has moar bits, it must be fastarr"
<jmadgin> 126bit would n't be right at all
<zicada> neither would 128
<zicada> :)
<SwedeMike> I'd like to participate in all the torrents, I hope they're released pretty early in the process, it worked well last time.
<jmadgin> lol
<CopyWriter> later guys going to grab breakfast
<SwedeMike> I think I seeded them to 120x size
<CopyWriter> will be back later on
<jmadgin> hav a nice brekkie
<uzi> People! Any idea what time karmic is coming?! :D
<sholden> has anyone else had issues using rubygems?  know if this was addressed before release time?
<slytherin> uzi: no
<sholden> I dont think gems are added to your path...
<uzi> :(
<sholden> also, rails is faily
<ichat> anyone knows why ubuntuhomeserver.com is no more?
<blck> ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/ <- whats the Contents-i386.gz?
<djzn> dmatt: me listens to DM SOTU while waiting
<stsm> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 RC, i installed grub only to the ubuntu partition because i have a windows 7 bootloader on my MBR
<stsm> then i added ubuntu to the windows bootloader with easybcd
<jmadgin> how u getting on with 7?
<stsm> first it didnt work so i checked "grub is not on MBR"
<jmadgin> i kno this is linux forum but im curious
<stsm> then it boots grub but grub immediately gets out of the menu and gives me a CLI
<stsm> and i dunno jack about the grub CLI.....
<stsm> how can i make my ubuntu bootable please?
<stsm> and why does this happen?
<stsm> linux forum?
<stsm> IRC channel you mean
<ichat> stsm - use grub in mbr,  its way easier to make grub boot win7 than visa versa
<jmadgin> lol sorry same thing
<stsm> ichat: i cannot do that
<jmadgin> only different
<uzi> stsm: I think you need to chainload to ubuntu partition from windows bootloader
<dmatt> djzn: I go for some Radiohead
<stsm> chainload?
<stsm> normally its enough to just add it....
<zicada> chainloading is a grup feature
<stsm> to BCD
<stsm> i did this 216546251 times
<jmadgin> yes same as chainloading to windows partition
<zicada> stsm: why cant you just use grub, and boot win7 off that ?
<uzi> stsm: i'm not sure how that is done from windows boot loader
<uzi> stsm: then you should have installed grub on ur mbr
<stsm> zicada: because i need to boot other stuff with BCD that grub cant boot.....
<stsm> wtf
<zicada> stsm: ah, like what, just curious
<stsm> im talking straight trough people it seems
<ichat> shouldn't you  uses -    chainload  linux.img  or somethink like that?
<bcj> What I wouldn't give for a pound every time someone asks when 9.10 will be released
<bcj> :)
<jmadgin> http://pastie.org/674771
<jmadgin> thats what my boot looks like
<jmadgin> chainloader for windows at the bottom
<zicada> *sigh*
<stsm> i think its a problem with grub....
<zicada> jmadgin: he's talking about booting linux from the win bootloader
<stsm> grub starts fine when i choose it in BCD
<jmadgin> o
<jmadgin> my bad
<uzi> then what happens?
<stsm> it gives me a grub CLI allmost instantly, like i explained
<stsm> from now on ill type everything twice :p
<uzi> your ubuntu partition is ext4?
<uzi> that happened to me once
<uzi> grub didn't yet support ext4
<exalt> hi
<exalt> happy release day:)
<zicada> stsm: you getting any errormsgs at all ?
<zicada> stsm: this is grub2 ? eg, karmic
<ichat> uzi is that shill true for -  karmic
<knarfix> hi, ist it possible to convert reizerfs to ext4?
<SwedeMike> knarfix: no.
<jmadgin> is grub different in karmic?
<uzi> nope
<jmadgin> whats grub2?
<zicada> somehow i feel like some of you guys are gonna upload youtube videos of karmic with lots of compiz stuff enabled once its released
<zicada> heh
<zicada> no offense
<vega-> jmadgin: a new version of grub?
<zicada> :D
<stsm> zicada: probably but i cant see them
<jmadgin> o
<stsm> since it immediately goes to this grub CLI
<jmadgin> u'll hav to bear with me im quite new to ubuntu
<gRnt> Hi all I set up samba tonight using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 I am getting about 50kb/s transfer speeds as opposed to a few MB. Just wondering if there was a fix for this google hasn't been too helpful!
<uzi> stsm: did u try booting it manually from cli?
<stsm> uzi: how...
<zicada> stsm: im guessing if grub is installed and called from the right partition, that your issue is windows related
<stsm> like i said i dunno anything at all from the grub CLI
<zicada> stsm: eg, bca needs to actually boot grub in the same way grub loads the bca, not just executing it
<stsm> zicada: "called from the right partition" ?
<Halabund> Hello
<stsm> zicada: ok so how come this has worked before?
<Halabund> Is there anyone here who uses PPTP VPNs?
<stsm> it kindof sounds to me you guys wanna blame it on windows
<uzi> stsm: just install grub on ur mbr, problem solved.
<stsm> like i explained 3 times allready
<stsm> i cannot do that
<zicada> heh
<zicada> uzi: pay attention :)
<Lazy> Halabund: yeah i am using PPTP to connect to my m0n0wall
<zicada> Halabund: yup
<slytherin> Halabund: I do
<stsm> its not that i dont WANT grub on my MBR
<uzi> then try this: root (hd<number>,<partition number>)
<Halabund> Since I upgraded to the Karmic RC, whenever I connect through the VPN (practically all the time as it's the only available option to access the internet at university), when trying to open a webpage, the browser is stuck at "looking up something.com" for quite a few seconds (15-20 s)
<zicada> stsm: well, lots of changes in grub2
<zicada> stsm: google it :)
<stsm> zicada: i will
<slytherin> Halabund: how have you setup PPTP vpn, through network manager?
<stsm> uzi: ill try that
<zicada> Halabund: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<stsm> brb
<uffo> can anyone test KDE 4.3.2 menu editing, does it hang
<uzi> remember kernel <img>
<uzi> and then boot
<uzi> type this commands
<Halabund> slytherin, yes.  I tried removing all VPN connections, re-installing those two packages, and re-creating the connections, but the problem is still present
<slytherin> Halabund: which browser are you using?
<zicada> Halabund: you able to ping outside ip adresses ?
<Halabund> zicada, I already have that installed (even tried re-installing it).  Otherwise I couldn't connect to the VPN at all.  I can access outside webpages it's just very slow.
<Halabund> Both Firefox and Chrome have the problem
<Halabund> Looking up domain names seems to be slow
<Halabund> But only when connecting through the VPN
<zicada> Halabund: youve tested from another machine ?
<zicada> Halabund: with another OS
<Halabund> Naither Jaunty nor Windows had  this problem and
<ltspadmin> how to configure thin-client-manager on ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server
<Halabund> I don't have another machine on which I could install Karmic
<zicada> Halabund: just saying, maybe the VPN has issues
<stsm_> pffffffffffffff
<zicada> Halabund: so youd have to test it while its slow in karmic
<uzi> o
<stsm_> can you literally give me an example?
<stsm_> "device"
<Halabund> zicada, it is possible, but the problem wasn't triggered either in Jaunty or Windows
<stsm_> doesnt say anything
<stsm_> i need to know how grub wants me to call my first harddisk
<stsm_> and my x partition
<zicada> Halabund: you really want to make sure before you start troubleshooting though
<stsm_> what a great improvement that is man
<stsm_> </sarcasm>
<zicada> stsm_: man grub
<zicada> :)
<stsm_> i cant install buntu anymore like i allways installed it
<uzi> lols
<Halabund> zicada, I installed Karmic 3 days ago, and it's been like this ever since.  I mainly work on Windows, and that's fine.  The problem appeared immediately when I upgraded to Karmic.
<zicada> Halabund: ok
<stsm_> zicada: oh if thats the help ill get then fine
<slytherin> Halabund: It might be some problem in network manager and only triggered now.
<stsm_> time for another distro
<slytherin> Halabund: file a bug
<uzi> Halabund: vpn works fine for me
<uzi> i don't know about ur configuration there
<stsm_> thanx for nothing people
<Lazy> stsm_: did you see what uzi said to you?
<gRnt> Hi all, is anyone able to help me work out why my samba share is so horrendously slow? I've just installed it for the first time today and copy rates are about 30 kb/s
<Lazy> 13:18] < uzi> remember kernel <img>
<Lazy> [13:18] < uzi> and then boot
<stsm_> Lazy: yes and it didnt work
<Lazy> stsm_: ok
<uzi> stsm: rtfm :D
<stsm_> kernel img
<stsm_> i didnt read that part
<stsm_> :s
<zicada> i cant believe you actually had this working before stsm_ :)
<Halabund> It is possible that there is something wrong with the uni's VPN, but I can't get them to fix it if it works fine on Windows (and Fedora 10, which is the distro used by the uni)
<stsm_> zicada: i had this working on a fakeraid install even!
<zicada> Halabund: obviously
<stsm_> and several times on normal installs
<stsm_> wtf has happened to ubuntu
<stsm_> bah
<stsm_> i never ran into people like you guys before
<zicada> Halabund: do you get any higher ping latency using vpn ?
<stsm_> depressing crap
<Halabund> I'll try
<stsm_> you cant solve my problem so you just tell me to rtfm
<zicada> Halabund: or is stuff fast after hostnames are resolved
<stsm_> thanx a lot
<ichat> stsm_  wait till you try fedora
<slytherin> Halabund: have you tried changing the 'encryption' option in settings?
<uzi> stsm thinks we're here to serve him
<Halabund> zicada, yes, things are fast after host names are resolved.  First time I go to google.com, it takes a long time.  AFter that it's fast.  Same with any other domain.
<Halabund> zicada, it's the same when using ping instead of a browser
<zicada> Halabund: ok, see if /etc/resolv.conf gets the same ip addresses as ipconfig /all in windows
<gRnt> Hi all, is anyone able to help me work out why my samba share is so horrendously slow? I've just installed it for the first time today and copy rates are about 30 kb/s
<zicada> gRnt: what OS does the machine youre downloading from run ?
<gRnt> I am copying from my Win7 install to my Ubuntu server 9.10 RC install via a mapped network drive.
<gRnt> I haven't been able to test the other way it is that slow nothing has copied over yet.
<zicada> gRnt: could be a ton of things
<Halabund> zicada, this is what /etc/resolf.conf looks like: http://pastebin.com/d163e880f   The 10.* IPs are on the local network, the 129.* ones on the VPN.  I'll reboot now and see what ipconfig /all gives on WIndows
<zicada> gRnt: do you have multiple windows boxes in the lan ?
<gRnt> zicada: yeah 2 windows machines, they copy at full speeds, its definitely a samba thing. The only sort of fix I have found was already in the samba.conf file I am running
<zicada> gRnt: do you have ftpd or httpd or any other fileserving daemon running on the linux machine ?
<zicada> gRnt: just to make sure theyre getting good bw
<gRnt> zicada: Not too sure all that has been installed since I got it up was deluge and the deluge webui I guess that lighttpd or something would have been installed as a dependancy for the webUI
<gRnt> oh zicada I copied at a good speed FROM the ubuntu server to my machine so its only from win7 -> Ubuntu
<zicada> so with samba its fast one way
<zicada> but not the other ?
<gRnt> yeah so I have fast transfer speeds between windows machines. Slow TO the ubuntu server and faster FROM it to my windows machine
<zicada> k, put up an ftpd on the ubuntu box and try uploading
<zicada> or install an sftp client on win7
<zicada> and upload through ssh
<zicada> we just wanna make sure the problem is actually samba related and not networking/IO related
<gRnt> Hrmm ok will I need to install an ftp package on ubuntu first or can I just log in via sftp
<zicada> gRnt: do you use putty or any ssh client to get a terminal in win7 ?
<gRnt> yeah putty through winscp
<zicada> gRnt: ok upload with winscp then
<uffo> can anyone test KDE 4.3.2 menu editing, does it hang,
<gRnt> zicada: average speed is 5,000kb/s
<Halabund> zicada: It seems that Windows uses the same DNS servers for the VPN.  This is what I get: http://pastebin.com/d7818f969
<zicada> Halabund: youre using dhcp ?
<Halabund> zicada: Well, actually one difference is that the "Connection specific DNS suffix" field is empty for the VPN connection on Windows.  For the local connection it is the same what's in resolv.conf on Karmic: fantoft.privnett.uib.no   Might that cause the problem?  I'm not sure what that means (or what the domain and search fields mean in Linux)
<gRnt> zicada: yeah winscp has an average transfer rate of 5mb/s my samba conf is pretty well identical to this save the changes to the shared folder etc http://paste.ubuntu.com/304228/
<Halabund> zicada: Yes
<zicada> Halabund: let me see what mine looks like when im on VPN
<domjohnson> What is the command to open ubuntu Software center?
<zicada> gRnt: all right, try googling for samba issues related to yours
<zicada> gRnt: if you cant find anything, file a bug
<domjohnson> By using Alt-F2?
<gRnt> zicada: have been googling so far no luck ty back I go
<kaiestse> coming soon coming soon coming soon coming soon coming soon ... :(
<domjohnson> :D
<JoshuaL> i wonder if its possible to start testing 10.04 right away after today
<domjohnson> Cant wait...dunno why. Does much change from the rc to the Final Release?
<uffo> can anyone test KDE 4.3.2 menu editing, does it hang on kubuntu 9.10 rc
<zicada> Halabund: im on a pretty similar net to yours
<zicada> Halabund: but i dont have this issue
<Halabund> zicada: Actually the full output of ipconfig /all looks like this on Windows (compared with resolv.conf): http://pastebin.com/d15f9f44   Is it possible to edit resolv.conf by hand to experiment with it?
<zicada> well, network manager generates it dynamically
<slytherin> Halabund: yes. you can configure your PPTP connection to add additional DNS entries
<Halabund> slytherin: I didn't want to add new DNS entries.  I was wondering if I could remove the "domain" and "search" fields from resolv.conf
<zicada> Halabund: you might wanna test manually which server is being slow irst
<zicada> Halabund: type nslookup
<Halabund> How do I do that?
<Halabund> OK, let me reboot again to Karmic
<zicada> Halabund: then type server ip
<zicada> server <ip>
<zicada> rather
<Halabund> OK
<Halabund> be back in 2 min
<zicada> then type in some hostnames i wouldnt have cached
<zicada> and see how long it takes
<zicada> for each server <ip>
<zicada> try both the local ones eg 10. etc
<zicada> and the 129 ones
<uffo> can anyone test KDE 4.3.2 menu editing, does it hang on kubuntu 9.10 rc, it sometimes causes problems to Dolphin too.
<zicada> never had that issue uffo
<zicada> dont think its a known issue
<zicada> if it keeps happening to you, file a bug
<zicada> also, no need to ask 3 times, if nobody answers it usually means nobody has any idea
<uffo> zicada: test kde menu editor to edit and if it wont hang then maybe it was temporary bug, if this is not serious then it wont fixed in final.
<zicada> im not running kde
<zicada> this is for ubuntu, eg gnome
<zicada> might wanna try #kubuntu
<textureglitch> anybody know what the difference is between Karmic Netbook and Karmic Netbook Remix?
<sakatoy> ciao
<uffo> zicada: kubuntu+1 will be forwarded here
<joaopinto> textureglitch, afaik there is no karmic netbook (without the remix)
<Termana> textureglitch: One is named Karmic Netbook and one is named Karmic Netbook Remix
<textureglitch> I figured out as much, even without help! ;)
<Sensiva> textureglitch Where did you read that "Karmic Netbook" without remix?
<zicada> there are lpia builds of regular karmic tho
<textureglitch> official ubuntu torrents: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<zicada> could be considered netbook karmic i guess
<kevin009> has 9.10 been officially released on torrents yet?
<textureglitch> not yet
<textureglitch> it's probably the RC
<zicada> textureglitch: i'd say its most likely lpia alternate install
<ali1234> why has my machine turned into xubuntu after upgrading? xubuntu-desktop is not and has never been installed
<zicada> heh
<ali1234> furthermore, why can't i remove the xubuntu stuff without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<zicada> magic ?
<zicada> maybe you have some gnomes in your closet that come out at night and install xubuntu-desktop when youre asleep :D
<joaopinto> ali1234, you can, unless there is a bug, or you are trying to remove a package which is shared, both depend on it
<ali1234> well i'll answer number 2 myself
<joaopinto> zicada, this is not a jokes channel, please join a better channel for that
<ali1234> xubuntu-gdm-theme suggests xsplash, which is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<joaopinto> ali1234, as for xubuntu-desktop, if it was installed, something went wrong with update-manager
<joaopinto> if it was not
<ali1234> xubuntu-desktop was not installed
<ali1234> but xubuntu -gdm, xfce-panel, xfce4-wm etc etc etc all were
<joaopinto> maybe some of those packages recommends xubuntu-desktop ?
<ali1234> obviously they don't because it isn't installed before or after
<zicada> by "turned into xubuntu" do you mean the white mouse on black background when you boot up ?
<ali1234> zicada: yes, followed by xubuntu themed gdm
<ali1234> with "xubuntu" written all over it
<joaopinto> ali1234, and you got the xubuntu-desktop package installed ?
<ali1234> joaopinto: no
<ali1234> joaopinto: like i've said 3 times now, it was not installed before, ever, and is not installed now
<joaopinto> erm, so you didn't got xubuntu aftre all, you got some packages from xubuntu, which is a different story
<ali1234> joaopinto: yes, *all* of them
<zicada> joaopinto: no, its not a different story
<zicada> its exactly the same
<zicada> heh
<ali1234> but the only one i can't get rid of is xubuntu-gdm-theme
<zicada> install ubuntu-gdm-theme
<ali1234> it is installed already
<zicada> oh
<zicada> what error do you get when trying to remove xubuntu-gdm-theme
<zicada> ?
<ali1234> i don't get any error
<zicada> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-gdm-theme
<ali1234> it just wants to remove xsplash and ubuntu-desktop
<ali1234> but technically there's no error
<zicada> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-gdm-theme ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gdm-theme ubuntu-desktop xsplash
<zicada> :)
<ali1234> i don't trust that to work properly
<zicada> probably way saner ways of doing it, but it should work
<zicada> what do you mean
<zicada> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<ali1234> yeah, but xsplash isn't
<zicada> yeah but you install it again
<Tecna> ummm
<Termana> lol
<ali1234> my experience of removing important system components in the past suggests that they're "not quite the same" when you reinstall them
<Termana> ali1234: If you haven't realized, zicada is a cowboy. He has a plug and pray approach.
<zicada> xsplash isnt an important system component
<slytherin> ali1234: heard that argument for first time
<ali1234> i think i see the problem
<Boohbah> Termana: or a chinese windows user
<zicada> hah
<Termana> Boohbah: lmfao
<ali1234> xsplash seems to need either xubuntu-gdm-themes or ubuntu-xsplash-artwork, but not ubuntu-gdm-theme (which it doesn't care about at all)
<zicada> cause it doesnt exist
<zicada> ubuntu-gdm-themes does however
<brijith> Is It released !!!
<Aranel> !isitout
<ubottu> No! It's not out yet! Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party, and be sure to read channel /topic!
<ali1234> eh, so i remvoed ubuntu-desktop. now i reinstall it and it wants to install tomboy
<domjohnson> I have a problem with the software center...When i start it, it comes up on the taskbar but then dissapears just as quickly
<Tecna> so... why does the site say "coming soon" now
<domjohnson> Can anyone help?
<om26er> cannot join release party
<zicada> Tecna: because it is ?
<zicada> i wish i knew why people need the thing to be released anyway
<zicada> there havent been any updated packages in days
<tacone> om26er: register your nick or identify
<uzi> too many people i think thats why
<om26er> tacone, its registered it says
<uzi> you can't join
<Pici> om26er: you're not identified
<Lazy> if you have rc and latest updates, you probably have final
<zicada> Lazy: you DO have final
<zicada> :)
<zicada> nothing like using a shitload of bandwith to grab what one allready has installed tho, AND spending time reinstalling :)
<slytherin> Even I am planning to reinstall after some proper repartitioning
<zicada> sure but thats a partitioning issue , bit more sane
<Ian_Corne> ok, so empathy has video  spport, how?
<slytherin> zicada: But I also want ext4. :-) And I haven't reinstalled since hoary. :-)
<Ian_Corne> If i talk to some1 on empathy, i can't select video
<slytherin> Ian_Corne: Id your webcam recognized by gstreamer?
<zicada> is it supposed to be compiled with video support in karmic ?
<slytherin> zicada: it is, for google talk at least.
<zicada> slytherin: ah
<Ian_Corne> how do i check that?
<Ian_Corne> i'm using the msn network
<zicada> now i gotta start shaving and fixing my hair to chat
<zicada> great
<slytherin> Ian_Corne: for MSN, the video support is not enabled in telepathy-buttlerfly
<ali1234> i see the misplaced notifications are not fixed yet
<om26er> slytherin, not video not audio in karmic pal
<slytherin> om26er: for which protocol?
<om26er> slytherin, msn (telepathy-butterfly
<Ian_Corne> slytherin: how can i enable it then?
<om26er> slytherin, karmic people disabled that
<slytherin> Ian_Corne: om26er: You can install packages form telepathy PPA
<ali1234> wow, and pulseaudio has new and even more bizarre bugs
<om26er> slytherin, yes
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm just noticing that scping files to my ext4 drive seems to corrupt the data transferred
<slytherin> kblin: file a bug
<domjohnson> think i need to reboot...apps arent starting properly
<uzi> does anyone know if sd corruption is fixed in karmic koala?
<Ian_Corne> ok nvm
<Ian_Corne> -nvm
<Ian_Corne> is it enabled for "people nearby"?
<slytherin> I don't know
<Halabund> zicada, it took some time until I figured out how nslookup works.  It seems that when I'm not connected to the VPN, there are 3 nameservers in resolv.conf, A, B, and C, and all three work.  If I'm connected, there are two more: X,Y,A,B,C.  X,Y,B works, but A and C don't.
<Ian_Corne> ok, trying it now but how do i check if my webcam is recongnised?
<domjohnson> Oh...this sucks...
<domjohnson> Theres a tonne of apps that just stop
<domjohnson> They start, and then just close
<domjohnson> Empathy doesnt even show up in the taskbar!
<domjohnson> When i launch from the terminal, i get this (apologies for no pastebin...Is this an acceptable amount?)
<domjohnson> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<domjohnson> Run 'empathy --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<domjohnson> (empathy:2431): empathy-WARNING **: Error in empathy init: Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<slytherin> Ian_Corne: use command 'gstreamer-properties' it will launch a small GUI. In Video tab, check the plugin (V4L2) and device (must be some id for your cam) and then click Test
<joaopinto> domjohnson, clearn install or upgrade ?
<ali1234> ok, wtf? why is dd using 74% of my cpu?
<ali1234> i didn't even run dd
<joaopinto> ali1234, someone or something did, ps -ef | grep dd
<larsemil> So in 9.04 i could choose my linux_sta driver from hardware drivers, but in 9.10 it is not there
<ali1234> dd bs=1 if=/proc/kmsg of=/var/run/rsyslog/kmsg
<ali1234> is maxing my cpu
<ali1234> making my machine crawl
<ali1234> time to report some bugs i guess
<domjohnson> I did a clean install, joapinto
<domjohnson> Also of note - i recently installed the majority of the ubuntu-studio packages from synaptic, but had to uninstall ubuntu-studio menu
<joaopinto> that's odd
<Halabund> zicada, slytherin: I think I found the relevant bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417757
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in network-manager "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> oho
<Dr_Willis> IPV6 has been such a....  quirky thing.
 * patdk-lap hasn't noticed any ipv6 delays at all
<Lazy> patdk-lap: do you have working ipv6?
<Dr_Willis> ive never really used ipv6 :) so cant say either way
<patdk-lap> only in my house, not outside
<patdk-lap> and no ipv6 here
<Lazy> i have 6to4 so maybe i haven't noticed it?
<Halabund> I don't know anything about IPv6.  I only notice that most programs that download stuff are damn slow.
<domjohnson> should i reinstall the registry somehow?
<Halabund> I didn't mess with IPv6 settings or anything like that.
<patdk-lap> hmm, downloading stuff being slow isn't an ipv6 thing
<Dr_Willis> Regiestry?
<patdk-lap> unless your using a slow ipv6 tunnel
<fsckroot> anybody had any luck getting intel 82801G sound working on Karmic?
<domjohnson> fsckroot - try going into alsamixer and checking its not muted
<fsckroot> done
<fsckroot> not muted
<domjohnson> ok
<slytherin> fsckroot: What problem are you facing? What do you mean exactly by not working?
<fsckroot> the hardware is recognized, just no sound
<fsckroot> any suggestions about a fix?
<slytherin> fsckroot: in alsamixer make sure that all the controls have volume turned up (50% +).
<fsckroot> everything is unmuted and on 100%
<gigasoft> when does a new realize comes
<larsemil> how do i install the linux_sta driver for broadcom in karmic? 9.04 did it by itself
<coz_> fsckroot,  gigasoft  mean release?
<coz_> fsckroot,  sorry
<gigasoft> here it say's coming coon
<coz_> gigasoft,   you mean the release?
<fsckroot> slytherin: everything is unmuted and on 100%
<slytherin> larsemil: what card?
<gigasoft> yeas
<coz_> gigasoft,  you might get lucky here  http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/karmic/desktop/
<patdk-lap> yep, not having any issues with ipv6 dns being slow
<slytherin> fsckroot: Ok. And which applications are you trying to use?
<gigasoft> English is not my native language :(
<patdk-lap> but reading that bug report it sounds like when you query broken dns recursors that don't do ipv6 correctly or something
<larsemil> slytherin: BCM4322
<fsckroot> VLC, Firefox etc.
<slytherin> fsckroot: Do you have pulseaudio installed?
<fsckroot> Slytherin: Totem too
<fsckroot> slytherin: yes, it's installed.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<ali1234> does apport try to upload /var/log/messages?
<slytherin> larsemil: When you open System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers do you see any restricted drivers in use?
<mattwj2002> help! my sound isn't working on my asus eee pc
<mattwj2002> I am using the mythbuntu with the ubuntu-desktop
<mattwj2002> it is unmuted and it was working fine before
<mattwj2002> :-s
<slytherin> fsckroot: One thing you could try is 'rm ~/.pulse-cookie' and then restart the machine.
<larsemil> slytherin: its empty
<fsckroot> slytherin: I'll do that now and get back to you
<larsemil> slytherin: also i am running kubuntu
<mattwj2002> anyone have any suggestions?
<slytherin> larsemil: kubuntu doesn't make difference
<rxd> why it is still comming soon on the ubuntu.com site
<larsemil> slytherin: well doing upgrade for the latest packages now, and jockey was one of em so maybe that will do it
<tacone> because it's not out
<joaopinto> rxd, becaus it's not out yet
<tacone> you find isos with the right name, but the timestamp is of yesterday. i wouldn't trust those.
<slytherin> larsemil: Do you have bcmwl-kernel-source package installed?
<jhb1608> well...
<Lazy> mattwj2002: you could try slytherins tip: [14:43] < slytherin> fsckroot: One thing you could try is 'rm ~/.pulse-cookie' and then restart the machine.
<jhb1608> how do I upgrade from beta to stable?
<slytherin> they are still editing release notes
<mattwj2002> thanks lazy I wasn
<joaopinto> !final | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<slytherin> jhb1608: simple upgrade
<mattwj2002> *I wasn't sure if that applied to me
<mattwj2002> :)
<jhb1608> ok
<Lazy> mattwj2002: fsckroot seems to be having same kind of problem as you
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> brb
<mattwj2002> I'll let you know if it works
<mattwj2002> :)
<domjohnson> Hmm... Ubuntu Software center starts, but then closes straight after
<jhb1608> what is the link for the paste?
<slytherin> jhb1608: paste.ubuntu.com
<cyroul> hello everyone
<jhb1608> thanks
<fsckroot> slytherin: deleting pulse-cooking didn't work
<domjohnson> I get a load of GStreamer errors when i run it from theterminal
<domjohnson> *the terminal
<joaopinto> fsckroot, you have checked the levels with alsamixer ?
<jhb1608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304265/
<slytherin> fsckroot: hmm, then I don't know what the problem is. :-(
<fsckroot> joaopinto: everything is unmuted and set to 100%
<fsckroot> slytherin: would removing pulseaudio work?
<cyroul> sorry to interrupt but does anyone has got an idea about scim-anthy on ubuntu 9.10, because it stopped working for me and I can't find any solution !! :-(
<fsckroot> I know it's been the source of problems for others in the past
<rxd> how do i install gtkdialog3 in karmic
<kblin> hah, cool
<domjohnson> rxd - try using synaptic package manager
<joaopinto> rxd, there is no such package, only gtkdialog
<rxd> apt-get install gtkdialog3 or gtkdialog nothing on the repo
<kblin> the md5sum of large files on ext4 keep changing for quite a while
<jhb1608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304265/ well? I tried to update a package, but it won't
<rxd> synaptic search also doesn't show anything
<kblin> even after calling sync
<joaopinto> gtkdialog is available frm universe
<joaopinto> rxd, it does for me, you must have universe disabled
<Lazy> kblin: i have seen a bug report for that
<Lazy> kblin: wait a sec and i will find it
<rxd> joaopinto:: ok will try that
<kblin> Lazy: I've got it, I think
<Lazy> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14354
<larsemil> slytherin: installing the package manualy did the trick with tht edrive
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14354 in ext4 "Bad corruption with 2.6.32-rc1 and upwards" [Normal,New]
<domjohnson> Just out of interest...how much RAM do you guys have? I have a 512 and a 256 stick. That's768MB
<Lazy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/453579
<mattwj2002> did fsckroot get it figured out?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453579 in ubuntu-release-notes "corruption of large files reported with linux 2.6.31-14.46 on ext4" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mattwj2002> it didn't work for me
<mattwj2002> :(
<Singba> i'm updating. but it's really suffering to download such large files.
<rxd> is there automatic way to do apt-get update apt-get upgrade and make a new iso out of the whole tree?
<joaopinto> rxd, no
<Dr_Willis> rxd:  not that ive ever see
<rxd> aufs2 must be the answer maybe so that can be done
<kblin> Lazy: the fix-released is a joke, though:)
<Lazy> kblin: yeah
<mattwj2002> anyone have any other suggestions?
<kblin> Lazy: it's merely been documented in the release notes
<Lazy> kblin: because is is still open in upstream as i pasted
<cyroul>  m(_  _)m
<Lazy> kblin: it will be pretty strange if they will that slip to the final
<cyroul> (>.<)
<rxd> making a new iso for the new iso copy is just updating what you have on the filesyste.squashfs right?
<Lazy> kblin: lots of people will get pissed if their large files get corrupted
<kblin> yeah, karmic going to ext4 per default was what gave me the idea to try this
<Lazy> mattwj2002: are you absolutely sure that everything is unmuted and 100% at alse mixer?
<joaopinto> rxd, yes
<mattwj2002> yes
<Lazy> mattwj2002: it took me some time to notice that analog audio was strangely named on mu sb audigy :)
<kblin> haha, I managed to get an md5sum twice.. not in a row, though
<joaopinto> rxd, well, except for the livecd kernel itself, which is not on the squashfs file
<Lazy> mattwj2002: do you see programs connecting to pulseaudio from the sound settings?
<mattwj2002> yes two
<rxd> joaopinto: u mean that u have on the initrd.gz
<joaopinto> rxd, no, initrd is another story, I mean the kernel, before initrd is loaded :P
<joaopinto> I mean vmlinuz
<rxd> joaopinto: vmlinuz the kernel itself plus the iso cfg files
<Lazy> mattwj2002: sorry don't know then
<joaopinto> right, which could be different on the final cd :P
<rxd> joaopinto: ok got u :)
<BluesKaj> the scroll text at therelease party site is rolling by very quickly with all the joins
<BluesKaj> site =room
<tonyyarusso> /ignore is your friend :)
<rxd> squashfs is such an important file on ubuntu, unioning and merging/layering quite important
<domjohnson> What is squashfs?
<rxd> filesystem=squashfs=file example fileystem.squashfs
<ascheel> Did 'Engadget' jump the gun in stating Karmic is released?  http://www.engadget.com (Ubuntu 9.10 'Karmic Koala' released, could decide your OS fate)
<tonyyarusso> domjohnson: It's the compression mechanism that allows the installation CDs to hold more information than they could otherwise.
<rxd> or it can be xxx.sfs xx.sqf something u can mount -t squashfs
<BluesKaj> tonyyarusso, the most popular question at the release party room is...... ? :)
<domjohnson> ahhh
<tonyyarusso> ascheel: Yes.  #ubuntu-release-party will have an announcement from the release manager when the time comes.
<domjohnson> cool
<tonyyarusso> BluesKaj: If we all talk at once, will the ops' heads explode?  ;)
<ascheel> just making sure.  Thanks, tonyyarusso.
<BluesKaj> tonyyarusso, they must be close by now
<rxd> squashfs is a file once mounted on a loop device you see a filesystem (directories with files inside that makes up your linux filesystem)
<tonyyarusso> BluesKaj: Very - hence why I'm up again.  (I took a 5-hour sleep just now)
<pradeep_> Where do i find Ubuntu one in karmic
<om26er> !info telepathy-butterfly
<ubottu> telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 288 kB
<joaopinto> pradeep_, Applications -> Internet
<pradeep_> joaopinto: searched everywhere except that
<joaopinto> pradeep_, ;)
<domjohnson> GRR...Totem won't work either!
<domjohnson> Is it a segfault when it starts and then just closes?
<domjohnson> *it = a program
<domjohnson> I have another favorite Linux quote now...
<pradeep_> I just now upgraded to karmic,but grub 1.5 is still there. Grub 2 has not been installed!!?? Any fix
<joaopinto> !karmic2 | pradeep_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic2
<joaopinto> ops
<slytherin> pradeep_: while upgrade it is chainloaded into grub1.
<joaopinto> !grub2 | pradeep_
<ubottu> pradeep_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<slytherin> pradeep_: You should see an entry for grub2 in your current grub menu.
<ali1234> domjohnson: run "it" in terminal and see
<domjohnson> ohhh
<domjohnson> Will it say it is a segfauly?
<domjohnson> *segfault?
<ali1234> yes
<slytherin> larsemil: Is your broadcom problem solved?
<domjohnson> ok
<pradeep_> slytherin: din get u
<domjohnson> Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal
<domjohnson> Run 'totem --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<pradeep_> joaopinto:din get you
<aurolac> anyone running an MSI Wind ?
<ali1234> domjohnson: well now you have something to type in google
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | aurolac
<ubottu> aurolac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joaopinto> domjohnson, did you run a memtest ?
<slytherin> pradeep_: In the boot menu at the start, there should be a separate entry for grub2. Check if it is there, make sure that grub2 works properly for you and then so 'sudo update-grub'.
<domjohnson> nope
<joaopinto> domjohnson, you should
<aurolac> ActionParsnip1, thx for nothing
<domjohnson> ok...
<domjohnson> How long do they take?
<domjohnson> (usually)
<aurolac> anyone running an MSI wind whos usb still does not work?
<larsemil> slytherin: yes thank you
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: ask a silly question....
<joaopinto> because either you have bad memory, corrupted filesystem or corrupted libraries, the first is the more likely
<aurolac> ActionParsnip1, get a silly guy to reply
<joaopinto> domjohnson, no idea, never needed it :P
<pradeep_> slytherin: will try
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: do they show up as being detected in the output of   dmesg | less
<aurolac> nope
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> aurolac: yep... but only because of a terrible accident with superglue
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: exactly, so if you ask a better question you get a better reply
<aurolac> ActionParsnip1, theres 3 or 4 diff. bugs open for it and im starting to worry
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: tried some boot options?
<LinDrug> If we would count all "when is it released" questions the delay would be at least a year :P
<domjohnson> ok
<pradeep_> slytherin: my grub consists of kernel 2.28 and 2.31 entries and one more called memtest
<pradeep_> thats all
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: or updating the bios
<slytherin> pradeep_: You upgraded from jaunty right?
<aurolac> ActionParsnip1, nothing to do with the bios, it worked fine in jaunty
<pradeep_> slytherin: yes
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: the new release may need a later bios due to a different kernel
<larsemil> anyone have any idea on how to have konsole open on alt+enter?
<slytherin> pradeep_: not a clean install.
<aurolac> when did they start this registration for the release party room :/
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: you could always reinstall jaunty as karmic clearly isnt the OS for your system
<preecher> i cant get my update manager to list the 9.10 upgrade--i am using 9.04--any suggestions
<pradeep_> slytherin: what, i din do anything
<ActionParsnip1> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - for in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<slytherin> pradeep_: check if you have package grub-pc installed.
<aurolac> ActionParsnip1, clearly thats an awful idea, its a popular netbook and would be disastrous
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: jaunty is still supported for 12 more months, so itsnot so bad
<pradeep_> slytherin: just gave update-manager -d and clicked upgrade. Thats all
<ActionParsnip1> aurolac: i'd try a bios update for sure
<slytherin> pradeep_: Perhaps grub2 is not installed for an upgrade case, only on fresh install.
<joaopinto> slytherin, pradeep_ , grub2 is not installed on updates
<joaopinto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kblin> slytherin: I'm sure it's only installed on new installs
<pradeep_> preecher: update-manager -d
<rcaskey> hey all, does gnome-mud bail on connect for anyone else?
<pradeep_> joapinto: shall i upgrade the grub1.5 to grub2
<preecher> pradeep_, thx its listed now
<pradeep_> preecher:np
<pulpfiction> what's this?
<pulpfiction> http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip1> pulpfiction: the next release of ubuntu, karmic koala
<alokito> how many hours left? :
<alokito> :D
<pulpfiction> so the link leaked? :S
<alokito> oh ok i'll join #ubuntu-relese-party :)
<pulpfiction> is that official already?
<tonyyarusso> no
<spiraliz> damn you people are slow :)
<gigasoft> does ubuntu server have a GUI?
<aurolac> looks legit to me
<slytherin> gigasoft: not by default
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  a server - does not have X included
<ActionParsnip1> gigasoft: by default no, it doesnt need one
<ali1234> ah so italics means "that person has left the chat"
<tonyyarusso> aurolac: so do lots of things
<gigasoft> why?
<ActionParsnip1> gigasoft: if you need a gui, install desktop
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  if you want a desktop machine to work as a server also. thats doable.
<aurolac> tonyyarusso, you gonna say thats not final ?
<ActionParsnip1> gigasoft: it is configured with conf files and web interfaces
<aurolac> at least post a torrent link instead of the iso
<slytherin> gigasoft: because it is server install. Most of the time managed remotely (via ssh).
<tonyyarusso> aurolac: Yes.  It's not final until it's announced as final.  They're still shifting stuff around and anything can happen.
<alokito> gigasoft, nope its cli, but u can install ubuntu server softs in ur ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip1> gigasoft: it not only reduces used resources but is also more secure with no gui
<slytherin> aurolac: what is harm in waiting?
<alokito> just search with the keyword "ubuntu server" in synaptic and install the packages
<aurolac> slytherin, i aint downloading anything
<gigasoft> is available server with gui??
<joaopinto> aurolac, is not out, wait for the release announcment on the party channel
<aurolac> im not registering :)
<ActionParsnip1> gigasoft: you can install a gui on the server ut if you are going to d that you may as well install desktop, it will be exactly the same
<joaopinto> gigasoft, no, there is no gui server version, you can use some gui tools for some adminstration tasks
<gigasoft> because i am a new one on that field :)
<SuperVerhs> hey all
<gigasoft> ok, thank you all :)
<slytherin> gigasoft: you can install GUI later. simply 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<ActionParsnip1> gigasoft: if you install server then a desktop you will not get the benefits of server and you may as well save effort and time and install desktop
<JediMaster> Any admins about?
<slytherin> ActionParsnip1: But he will have both server and desktop applications
<tonyyarusso> JediMaster: #ubuntu-ops has them
<JediMaster> thanks
<h00k> JediMaster: if you're looking for ubuntu ops, check #ubuntu-ops
<h00k> tonyyarusso: you beat me
<mattwj2002> is today the day ?
<mattwj2002> :
<ActionParsnip1> slytherin: you can install the server apps on the desktop if needed
<ActionParsnip1> slytherin: just like you need to install the server apps on the server install
<mattwj2002> does 9.10 come out today?
<kblin> h00k: that's a clear yes...no...maybe
<ActionParsnip1> mattwj2002: yes today
<slytherin> ActionParsnip1: most of the server apps are installed by default on a server install :-)
<mattwj2002> \o/
<kblin> slytherin: not really
<ActionParsnip1> slytherin: you may not want them all
<kblin> slytherin: I seem to remember having to install openssh-server everytime
<Dr_Willis> I find its better to just install the services you need on a desktop machine.. then try to install a desktop.. on a server machine
<h00k> kblin: hrm?
<slytherin> kblin: surprising. Did you log a bug?
<kblin> h00k: nm, tab-completion fail, that was directed at mattwj2002
<h00k> kblin: :) no problem, it happens
<kblin> slytherin: I don't consider this a bug
<kblin> slytherin: I _want_ to specify stuff I want on a server install
<h00k> kblin: I've had a migraine for a long time, I'm in a fog, I thought perhaps I missed something
<slytherin> kblin: What's the point of a server install if it does not have ssh server. :-)
<kblin> slytherin: people might want to run some other server, like dropbear
<Dr_Willis> ssh is to handy to not install. :)
<kblin> slytherin: but where do you draw the line?
<kblin> e.g. most people might want a web server on their box to consider it a server
<kblin> I don't
<slytherin> kblin: My point is that if I am doing server install, I don't plan to sit at the machine most of the time. So ssh server is must.
<kblin> slytherin: ok, but how do you handle openssh vs dropbear?
<ActionParsnip1> kblin: thats why i use ulite now instead of the bloated install that comes with a stock install
<slytherin> dropbear is in universe so it will not make on server CD.
<kblin> slytherin: I have to admit that my last server install was a LTS, which still is 8.04, iirc
<slytherin> I mean it is not going to be included in server CD.
<BluesKaj> ikonia is chastising the impatient
<blaz3> I wonder why installing from 'mini.iso' is not advertised on releases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> no I'm not
<kblin> my more current servers are manually bootstrapped ARM boxes
<slytherin> blaz3: Because you need lot of bandwidth
<mercutio22> How can I recover grub2 from a live cd?
<mikedep333> kblin, where'd you get an ARM box?
<blaz3> slytherin: but you download only requested packages..
<mikedep333> I've been looking for an ARM nettop
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: are you there?
<kblin> mikedep333: tricky. I'm using two beagleboards, but they're somewhat lacking
<dmatt> grub2 | mercutio22
<dmatt> !grub2 | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mikedep333> kblin, ahh, yes. I saw them, but I'd prefer something with a full set of ports and a lower price
<kevin009> lol... on slashdot it says 9.10 has been released, but it hasn't
<mikedep333> kevin009, it's on mirrors now
<kblin> mikedep333: I've had to play with kernels alot to find one that ran USB without hiccups on a revC board, I still don't have a stable kernel for revB
<mikedep333> I see
<kblin> mikedep333: I also used to have a sheevaplug, but that broke within three weeks
<mikedep333> kblin, wow, I was thinking of getting one
<kevin009> i plan to get it from a torrent
<kblin> I'm still waiting for a replacement, so I can't tell if this was a one-time problem
<kblin> the overall hardware looked nice, with gigabit ethernet and all
<slytherin> blaz3: And for casual user that means at least 500MB download. :-)
<kblin> but the default kernel is pretty shoddy
<mikedep333> kblin, yeah, I wish they sold nettops for $100 like that
<kblin> or rather the basic ubuntu install is broken
<kblin> it's missing /lib/modules
<mikedep333> in all honesty, I find it ridiculous that you can't buy an ARM computer for $200 or less. People need affordable computers. But I suppose major companies want windows because it is cheaper to support.
<kblin> mikedep333: haven't tried the gumstix overo
<hansfbaier> I have a problem with karmic: svn update with any svn+ssh-repository returns with: svn: Network connection closed unexpectedly
<hansfbaier> Where to file bugs, exactly?
<mikedep333> kblin, something that small is useful for tiny embedded devices, but I want something with a full selection of ports
<hansfbaier> Surely, in launchpad, but.... where?
<dib_> the topic is outdated :)
<mikedep333> hansfbaier, in ubuntu run: apport-bug "packagename"
<hansfbaier> mikedep333: thanks!
<tonyyarusso> dib_: No it's not.  Give it time.
<mikedep333> I'm not sure what the package name would be though
<mikedep333> no quotation marks in it
<kblin> mikedep333: I think the beagleboard would be a strong contender if it had (gigabit) ethernet onboard
<vega-> subversion
<mikedep333> kblin, yeah, to make it a server
<kblin> mikedep333: it has DVI and svideo
<kblin> connect a usb hub with mouse and keyboard and it's a decent desktop, I think
<kblin> you shouldn't use a bloated desktop environment, I guess
<mikedep333> kblin, doesn't it only have 128 MB of ram?
<kblin> mikedep333: 256 for the revCs
<mikedep333> oh, cool
<kblin> some years ago that used to run linux quite well
<mikedep333> but I would like to run full gnome or xfce
<mikedep333> and they need like 512
<mikedep333> I know
<kblin> I blame lazy programmers
<alankila> 256 + compcache is pretty good
<mikedep333> don't forget, you can buy this nettop for $200
<mikedep333> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AspireRevo-AR1600-U910H-Desktop-Windows/dp/B002O3W44Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1256823665&sr=8-1
<mikedep333> I hear it runs linux well
<JackD>     it is cheaper to buy pre-installed with linux
<alankila> as a programmer I'd like to note that we are still starved for both cpu and memory, and consequently have to use tools that suck for the demands heaped upon you. I think modern systems are on the verge of having enough resources to make programming humane, though.
<mikedep333> JackD, sadly, no
<JackD> mikedep333: it wasn't a question ;)
<JackD> it is available with linux and costs less
<kblin> mikedep333: it would be possible to build the same thing with an arm processor, but as a company, why build a box that won't run an OS that has 90+% market share?
<mikedep333> JackD, where?
<kblin> mikedep333: even apple went intel
<JackD> play.com has them with linux
<ActionParsnip1> nvidia ion is nice
<JackD> it runs ubuntu nicely
<JackD> nice mediac
<kblin> alankila: I disagree. seeing how binary sizes have exploded in the last years, I bet we'll all go on wasting memory
<mikedep333> JackD, nice, but I'm in the US
<alankila> plus there is a real reason to develope memory- and cpu-conservative solutions now that phones are running free software generally.
<mikedep333> google shopping does not find the r3600L
<JackD> mikedep333: buy it from acer direct
<alankila> kblin: well, there is a practical limit to how much memory you can possibly need for a task. Unless the demands scale up respectively, of course.
<kblin> alankila: why is it that the "granny benchmark" hasn't improved much in the last ten years?
<alankila> I mean, browsers are large and complex not because of programmer laziness but because the web is complex. That being said, firefox sucks and webkit is pretty good. It's the difference between intrinsic and accidental complexity.
<kblin> alankila: the granny benchmark is "booting up the pc, writing a letter to granny and printing it", incidently
<mikedep333> JackD, acer direct is only for the UK :(
<mikedep333> *europe
<ActionParsnip1> uk win
<JackD> hehe
<JackD> mikedep333: you can claim back your windows license fee, here we can't ;)
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: dillo is pretty small as is kazechase
<alankila> has it not improved? If you go back 20 years you would presumably have used some text-mode editor and a line printer. I'm sure compared to that you can fire up a text editor and lpr pretty fast these days.
<alankila> the GUIs keep on evolving more complexity, though, so if you have to start one of those, then it's game over
<scott_ino2> so what happens to this channel after today exactly?
<mikedep333> JackD, yeah, but I don't want to do that to a company that does offer linux
<mikedep333> I would do that for say gateway
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: look into lxde, super light and functional
<mikedep333> although gateway is terrible
<alankila> ActionParsnip1: yes, incidentally I run LXDe.
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: me too, frees up ram
<alankila> ActionParsnip1: the real problem with dillo is that it isn't a modern browser.
<alankila> webkit can be used for real sites, dillo only for stuff that would have worked in, I don't know, 1995.
<kblin> alankila: 10 years ago I'd have used win98 and office97, which is pretty gui. mostly because it was impossible to get the stupid GDI ink printer to work on linux :)
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: changelog was updated today for 2.2
<mikedep333> alankila, no javascript support?
<kblin> alankila: still, I'm saying that if people build bling, they should build fast bling or not do it
<mikedep333> (or primitive at that)
<alankila> yes, well, last time I looked into dillo it didn't have javascript so it's useless.
<mikedep333> yeah, can you even use gmail on it?
<ActionParsnip1> alankila: kazenchase is firefox but very stripped down, its the default browser in fluxbuntu
<kevin009> i am impressed with how fast 9.10 shuts down
<ActionParsnip1> kevin009: you shutdown
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<alankila> anyway, to conclude: my point was that what people see as bloat and laziness is not a very realistic view of the software development process. There are competing tradeoffs you have to make, some for using languages like python or java to ease the development and make stuff possible that is very hard (or impossible) in C. Secondly the demands grow all the time, which people ignore. GUIs these days have to look pretty or they don't get used, so bling is s
<ali1234> bloat is when an mp3 player uses 500mb and 70% cpu
<alankila> now a smart programmer does only "fast" bling, and not the sort of stuff which bogs stuff... But ultimately, the question is about defining bloat. I submit that we can't agree on its definition.
<ali1234> there's no excuse for that especially when it is handing off the decoding to gstreamer
<ActionParsnip1> ali1234: sounds like amarok
<ali1234> i wouldn't know because i can't stand KDE
<ali1234> i'm actually describing banshee, but the same problem seems to apply to every mp3 jukebox system since winamp 3
<fsckroot> brand new 9.10 install - no sound with intel 82801G - any fix suggestions?
<alankila> sounds like pretty bad design for banshee if that is the case. I'm sure everyone will want to flog mono a bit at this point, but it's more likely just an honest bug somewhere. Mono is fairly efficient both cpu and memorywise.
<mikedep333> fsckroot, try looking throug the sound preferences for different sound profiles
<joaopinto> alankila, let's keep the channel for support ;)
<mikedep333> under the hardware tab of sound preferences
<alankila> yeh, off-topic rambling is such an irresistible lure. Coffee ->
<h00k> someone said coffee.
<mikedep333> cya guys later
<slayton> is it out?
<joaopinto> slayton, no
<slayton> then why is engadget providing a link to a 9.10 iso?
<scott_ino2> uhh... yeah it is
<joaopinto> slayton, check the topic
<joaopinto> scott_ino2, no it's not, and move that chat to the release party
<MurielGodoi> slayton: read the !topic
<slayton> joaopinto, so the link is for the RC?
<joaopinto> slayton, I don't know and you should not care, there are no official links at this time
<scott_ino2> sadly this happens every release of every distro..
<slayton> :-(
<djzn> I think there is a CRITICAL showstopper..... and that is why the delay
 * tonyyarusso is sad that not booting on sparc isn't a showstopper
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kevin009> anybody know why I can't toggle the wifi on my eeepc 900ha? it says it can't wake up the chip (ath5k)
<slytherin> tonyyarusso: use Debian for that. :-)
<MurielGodoi> kevin009: everythins works fine on my eeepc 1008ha
<slayton> djzn, they are probably just distributing the appropriate isos to the mirrors and making sure everybody is ready for the huge bandwidth hit
<kevin009> they must have a different chipset in it
<kevin009> this one uses the ath5k driver, and I can turn it off with fn+f2, but it doesn't turn on properly
<MurielGodoi> kevin009: probably they are different
<tonyyarusso> slytherin: Yeah, but still.
<MurielGodoi> kevin009: there is one things that doesnt work is the touchpad toggle button
<MurielGodoi> Does 900ha have a touchpad toggle button, Does it wok fine?
<MurielGodoi> kevin:  ^
<djzn> slayton: I must praise Microsoft for their release time... Windows 7 was available exactly at 12:00am on retail stores here, on 22nd. It's a shame that an open community didn't take care of final arrangements before the D day, and going to release sometime through the day with a GMT +12 deadline....
<coz_> hey gusy..first is grub2 menu...then some text..then the white ubuntu logo...the the whitel ubuntu  with trobbing progress  ..then the gdm then the whit ubuntu again with throbbing progress bar?
<slayton> djzn, yep its a real shame that canonical doesn't have the billions of dollars behind it to push out a perfectly timed release like microsoft
<slytherin> djzn: Why is that so bad?
<vega-> djzn: it's going to be released today, exactly why would it matter which hour it is released?
<charlie-tca> You mean MS finally released when they said they would, not 1 or 2 or 5 years later
<slayton> charlie-tca, ha ha
<vega-> djzn: m$ doesn't need to synchronize mirrors for download all over the world
<slayton> djzn, its free software, i'm just happy people are giving it away for free!
<patdk-lap> hell, why won't firefox stop crashing
<MurielGodoi> patdk-lap: wierd.. firefox is not crashing here
<djzn> i'm OK with it
<Trewas> djzn: besides, windows 7 was available months earlier (through msdn and so) so they had to only delay the release to general public for few months to get perfect synchronization
<kblin> :)
<patdk-lap> heh, this is the first time it's *crashed*
<kblin> Trewas: I was about to say..
<patdk-lap> but several times now when I start it, it says unable to recover from crash
<vega-> i don't understand what's there to "praise" for releasing exactly on some minute
<JackD> slashdot saying 9.10 is released hihi
<kblin> JackD: that's because slashdot sucks ;)
<vega-> oh, hail the mighty bill gates for releasing exactly 1200 hours whatever time
<djzn> it doesn't matter, it doesn't look that was THAT REAL hard to get everything done till past 12:00AM
<rockrat> hello
<slayton> djzn if your really bothered you can always volunteer to help with the next release. I'm pretty convinced that they canonical guys aren't just sitting on their butts doing nothing
<kblin> djzn: speaking of which, what timezone was that?
<slayton> they do alot for a little in return
<charlie-tca> Karmic been available for testing for 5 months, too, Trewas
<JackD> windows 7 could have been released two weeks early and it will still suck :)
<rockrat> when can't i listen to more than one program simultaneously. it happens such that, only one audio stream can be played at any time.
<djzn> it was easier then to say Ubuntu released on 30th...
<djzn> see what I mean, it's a phylosophical ISSUE here
<Trewas> charlie-tca: I meant that the final release of windows 7 was available months before they started selling it... which is completely offtopic, but just pointing out for djzn that it's easy to be perfectly on time when the target time is far enough in the future
<joaopinto> djzn, you understand about 24h days and timezones right :) ?
<djzn> Trewas: the Windows RTM... not the Retail
<charlie-tca> Ah-ha! right you are.
<rockrat> like can only listen to youtube on firefox, and all other applications will have no sound. /var/log/messages show audio device bussy
<JackD> i would rather ubuntu release when they are ready and not get bogged down in time lines like commercial orribleness
<MurielGodoi> djzn: So spend some bucks and buy a w7 licence... are u helping to code ubuntu? so wait...
<coz_> rockrat,  that shouldnt be for sure
<coz_> rockrat,  is this an upgrade from jaunty or clean install?
<djzn> joaopinto: yes, I understand, and with logic, I could conclude that the release would have followed the Isle of Man time, 12:00AM
<rockrat> coz_: clean install
<coz_> rockrat,   which audio card is on that system?
<rockrat> ens1371
<rockrat> coz_: ens1371, internal audio ...
<joaopinto> djzn, you mean with "your" logic :)
<djzn> no... i meant, common sense
<coz_> rockrat,   mm   I generally compile my own alsa driver and do not depend on pulseaudio at all ....  you might want to check in #alsa channel   I bet they might have more info
<patdk-lap> common sense? that still exists?
<joaopinto> anyway, let's not got OT here :)
<rockrat> coz_: ok
<rockrat> coz_: thanks
<joaopinto> get
<djzn> ubuntu = isle of man.... 29th 00:00 GMT...
<coz_> rockrat,  no problem...I know how difficutlt it is when audio acts up
<joaopinto> djzn, ubuntu = all of us :)
<kevin009> can i do a base system install and/or a cd upgrade from the normal disk?
<joaopinto> kevin009, if you mean upgrade from the desktop cd, no, you need to do a clean install from it
<djzn> joaopinto: oh ok, in that sense
<patdk-lap> hmm, sure you can, if you add the cd to your sources.list
<djzn> OK DUDES, I SEE NOW THE OFFICIAL ISOS
<joaopinto> patdk-lap, I don't think you can add the desktop cd as source, can you ?
<patdk-lap> well, dunno about karmic, but all the ones before it could be
<joaopinto> djzn, please read the topic, and join ghe correct channel
<joaopinto> patdk-lap, are you sure you did it with the desktop cd, not the alternate ?
<djzn> which is the correct channel
<patdk-lap> I always found it half pointless myself though, cause the cd was always outdate by the time I used it
<joaopinto> djzn, #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> djzn: YOU don't decide when they're official.  The release manager does, and will tell us.
<djzn> joaopinto: the official isos are up then... you confirm
<domjohnson> joaopinto: memtest has finished. Weas found error free
<joaopinto> djzn, no I do not
<djzn> tonyyarusso: looks like they're official to me...
<tonyyarusso> djzn: Doesn't mean they are.  #ubuntu-release-party will say so when they are
<tonyyarusso> (and this channel will cease to exist)
<djzn> I see the whole thing with MD5SUMs, stuff and release notes, it's OUT
<joaopinto> djzn, your focus seems to be for"me" and (my) "logic" :)
<joaopinto> djzn, please stop, you have a reading problem ?
<djzn> would be ridiculous to believe that they would take everything off and replace with something else
<dmatt> dzjn: nothing is official until somebody from Caninical declares it so.
<dmatt> Canonical
<Dr_Willis> So go do what you want. :)
<djzn> Slashdot already beat Canonical in the announcement
 * Dr_Willis is going to take a week off.
<scott_ino2> ;)
<joaopinto> djzn, you were so concerned about release timing, and now you decided it's released ? You could have decided that yourself some hours ago, to save us from complains :)
<CyberZet> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<djzn> the release time does not matter anymore
<djzn> the ISOs are available and it's up
<Dr_Willis> so let it drop :)
 * textureglitch is downloading it now
<kblin> ah, beatiful zen
<patdk-lap> joaopinto, just testedwith my karmic rc cdrom, works fine
 * Dr_Willis has it allready.. :P
<patdk-lap> desktop x64 atleast
<joaopinto> patdk-lap, ok, so I am wrong, thanks
 * kblin doubts any of his problems existing on his system today will be magically fixed by the fact of karmic being the new stable
<patdk-lap> deb cdrom:/ karmic main restricted
<ali1234> my /var/log/syslog is growing at the rate of 1GB per hour and i can't stop it
<djzn> just a matter of minutes
<patdk-lap> ali1234, easy solution, symlink it to /dev/null
<patdk-lap> or find out what is broken and logging all those messages
<vega-> ali1234: perhaps fix what is causing the logging?
<ali1234> patdk-lap: i already know and have reported the bug
<joaopinto> patdk-lap, symlinking to dev null is an horrible solution
<patdk-lap> joaopinto, ya, but it works :)
<patdk-lap> ali1234, modify syslog to not log that message?
<joaopinto> patdk-lap, smashing its system with a hammer would also work, it doesn't turn it into a fix :)
<ali1234> no, it wouldn't work at all
<ali1234> it would just make a worse problem
<patdk-lap> joaopinto, hmm, people I work for thinks that is a perfect solution
<patdk-lap> you smash the computer with a hammer so you can FINALLY get updated hardware
<ali1234> i would have already symlinked it to /dev/null, but every time i delete it it is instantly recreated
<coz_> mm this channel s hould be gone soon  right?
<ali1234> bug 463276
<patdk-lap> ali1234, learn how to use rsyslog
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/463276)
<richardcavell_> Please take off-topic chat regarding karmic to #ubuntu.  This is the channel for discussing 10.04.
<slytherin> coz_: Why?
<coz_> slytherin,  well after the release this channel should stop being available
<kblin> richardcavell_: nope
<kblin> richardcavell_: not until the topic says so
<RomD> coz_: lucid
<coz_> RomD,   ah  so soon ?
<kblin> richardcavell_: which is pretty much what defines what is off-topic
<slytherin> coz_: Nope. The channel is always there for discussing next Ubuntu release.
<coz_> i see
<MisterN> in which timezone is the release date :)
<joaopinto> ali1234, sudo chmod +i /var/log/syslog (if you really want to make it immutable)
<MisterN> ?
<BluesKaj> coz , it will be for the lucid lunatic or whatever the next one is called :)
<coz_> slytherin,  well then I have a few suggestions when the switch over begins :)
<Squirm> MisterN, i heard GMT -11
<richardcavell_> Lazy Leopard
<MisterN> Squirm: heh.
<richardcavell_> Lugubrious Lemur
<vega-> it seems to be released, #ubuntu changed channel topic already
<JackD> yay 9.10 is here
<CreativeChemist> ubuntu.com is updated... they made it all pretty
<coz_> yep
<i_is_broke> limp leopard
<coz_> ok now lets talk lucid lol
<vega-> yes, finally got rid of this release fuzz
<RomD> no updates for my RC
<i_is_broke> now 10.4 is suppose to be the lts?
<penyshocker> fascinating
<vega-> any pointers to plans for 10.04 ?
<penyshocker> bunutu is were
<penyshocker> yeah lunatic lemur is going to use 2.6.34
<rxd> its like new year :)
<BluesKaj> .me checks the repos
<coz_> well the one major error on karmic was the boot sequence ...immature...bland ..unconnected with the ubuntu colors and extremely disappointing
<i_is_broke> i had no updates either..guess i was already running the newest..lol
<kblin> er..
<kblin> oh, whatever..
<patdk-lap> ali1234, check out /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM
<ali1234> patdk-lap: file does not exist
<djzn> joaopinto: so, it is OUT for you now?
<patdk-lap> it's not a file
<patdk-lap> it's a directory
<ali1234> patdk-lap: directory does not exist either
<DB42> what is the torrent link for ubuntu 9.10 DVD (alternative+desktop+server) ?
<RomD> anyone from canonical here? the netbook remix link is wrong
<bullgard4> '~$ uname -a; Linux T43 2.6.31.14-generic #48-ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux' <- Ist this the final Karmic or a preliminary Karmic release?
<charlie-tca> final
<bullgard4> RomD: The least thing you should do is to specify the link exactly.
<SlimG> ubuntu.com says karmic is out
<i_is_broke> yup
<SlimG> request topic change
<vega-> SlimG: "old news"
<JackD> the iso's are not up yet though
<RomD> bullgard4: seems like they fixed it already
<patdk-lap> ali1234, your positive your cpu isn't overheating?
<RomD> nevermind, still pointing to an img file
<ali1234> patdk-lap: like i said on the report, the cpu doesn't support temp monitoring, so neither I or the computer has any way of knowing
<RomD> http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu-releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-netbook-remix-i386.img
<RomD> should be .iso
<slytherin> bullgard4: kernel is just another component. How will that decide the state of the release?
<patdk-lap> ah, didn't see that line
<Plugh> Is there anything I need to do to update from the Karmic beta to the official release?
<bullgard4> slytherin: "Another"? Can you elaborate.
<ali1234> it also doesn't support frequency throttling so the spammed messages are both annoying and doubly misleading
<charlie-tca> Plugh: If you applied the updates, you are good
<JackD> that is nice of them to list it as .img we can get a download before the servers get flooded :) hehe
<Plugh> charlie-tca: ok. I thought that might be the case. Wanted to be sure.
<bullgard4> Plugh: Yes: Upgrading.
<coz_> are the ubuntuhashes available for karmic yet?
<ptn107> DB42: dvds here  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<BluesKaj> Karmic Koala is OUT!!! | Channel guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseParties for parties in your area. Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads
<slytherin> bullgard4: What you are telling us is just kernel version. There are hundreds of package which may not be up2date on your machine.
<ali1234> and even if the cpu *was* overheating, spamming dmesg at a high enough rate to max it out is not the best idea
<darthanubis> Happy Ubuntu everyone!
<ali1234> bah humbug
<macsim_> hi, I have an issue with network card, some webside doesn't work, when I'm on wired network but does if I'm on wireless network, I found some bug report on lauchpad about that but they are old and fix anybody knows how I can fix that ?
<bullgard4> slytherin: What command will tell me if I have a final Karmic on my computer or not?
<BluesKaj> ali1234, heh yeah, what's the fuss all about , not even in the repos yet
<joaopinto> !final | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<slytherin> bullgard4: try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. If there are no upgrades available then you have final karmic.
<[V]ortex`> haha channel topic should be changed
<[V]ortex`> to LL
<mphill> are the servers totally slow right now?
<domjohnson> So....the final release is here now?
<domjohnson> Im confused...
<patdk-lap> faster today than yesterday for me
<mphill> domjohnson: yes
<mphill> its released
<domjohnson> WHOOO!
<mphill> 100%
<domjohnson> cool
<JackD> they will be loaded up to high heaven soon
<coz_> karmic hashes anyone?
 * patdk-lap notes no new packages since yesterday
<charlie-tca> My guess is the servers will be slow for a day or two
<dib_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<domjohnson> Well...actually...im still having problems
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: 9.10 is out! | See you all when the Lucid Lynx toolchain opens | Please use #ubuntu for karmic support
<domjohnson> So...nich so gut...
<mphill> JackD: they changed how updates work, hopfully the traffic is more staggered now
<dib_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/MD5SUMS
<penyshocker> please someone fix this bug?
<penyshocker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1)
<patdk-lap> is't that just a feature request?
<lemonade> penyshocker: just fixed it
<penyshocker> this is a upcoming event request
<Ian_Corne> noes! all my friends :(
<Ian_Corne> :p
<bullgard4> slytherin: Thank you.
<coz_> still not finding 9.10 hashes
<penyshocker> ashes to ashes, dust to dust?
<tazz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-October/000127.html
<JackD> < dib_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/MD5SUMS
<coz_> JackD,  thanks guy
<Lazy> are the torrents up?
<CyberZet> where do I find valid CheckSum Hashes for Ubuntu 9.10?
<CyberZet> The Ubuntu Hashes page is not updated.
<Lazy> CyberZet: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Rafik> aren't we all supposed to be kicked out of here ? :-D
<domjohnson> Probably
<domjohnson> lol
<MisterN> why?
<coz_> Rafik,  I t hough maybe the topic would be changed to lucid
<domjohnson> Most people on #ubuntu won't have upgraded yet tho
<MisterN> we can now talk about LL?
<Rafik> euh...
<Rafik> you geek
<domjohnson> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Pici> The channel is invite only and set to forward to #ubuntu if you try to rejoin
 * penyshocker is just downloading the first tech preview of Lunatic Lemur 10.04
<neoTheCat> i am getting IO errors when using a USB dvd/cd burner and trying to put a blank CD/DVD in.  and the drive is recognized, but the DVD/CD isn't when i put in a recorded CD/DVD
<darthanubis> neoTheCat, the ONLY time I ever got those erros was when my drive failed or was failing
<JoshuaL> is there anything special i have to do when using the RC to upgrade to the final?
<darthanubis> but that is just my experience
<JoshuaL> since there are no updates avaible (installed the latest 2 days ago or so)
<neoTheCat> darthanubis: yeah, that's what got me worried, but it works fine in a 9.04 box.
<darthanubis> JoshuaL, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<neoTheCat> darthanubis: actually, i should boot into windows on this box and see if i have any problems...
<JoshuaL> python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<JoshuaL> are the only ones, good to see nothing much changed then ^^
<darthanubis> JoshuaL, that is all I had to updat as well, I've been keeping up with my updates
<JoshuaL> k :)
<JoshuaL> ty
<darthanubis> np :)
<JoshuaL> cant wait to play with 10.04 ;p
<darthanubis> ha!
<darthanubis> As Aquaman would say 'OUTRAGEOUS!'
<coz_> guys I want to have this considered...now...so that come two weeks before lucid release I am not complaining about crap artwork and ideas from conincal lol   http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/search/label/*buntu
<coz_> take a look at the propsed boot sequence  origianll for karmic  but hopefully for lucis
<coz_> lucis
<coz_> lucid
<coz_> damn fingers
<ripps> is this channel being shut down?
<kklimonda> probably
<kklimonda> it will redirect to #ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> ima try and stay :p
<grahzny> There's always an Ubuntu+1 ;)
<slacker_nl> JoshuaL: jij hier? ;)
<gh0zt_> is there a minimal install version of karmic planned?  i want a bare bones desktop as small as possible
<joaopinto> gh0st, I believe the serve cd allows a minimal install
<joaopinto> serer
<joaopinto> server
<syn-ack> Anyone have an idea of when when abouts the Lucid Toolchain opens?
<yofel> syn-ack: usually somtime around the UDS iirc
<syn-ack> yofel, yeah, thats what I thought too till wgrant told me otherwise. :/
<mac_v> syn-ack: seems like it will be around 4weeks from now :(
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule maybe?
<syn-ack> space space
<syn-ack> good freaking somehting was caught in my spacebar
<syn-ack> next week... more or less is when the fun starts like Colin told me like an hour ago. :P
<mac_v> syn-ack: oh, i thought that the alpha1 was the toolchain :/   how to upgrade to the toolchain? and what is the difference between toolchain and alpha?
<syn-ack> mac_v, the toolchain is what everything is built upon
<syn-ack> ie its gcc, glib glibc etc
<mac_v> ah
<syn-ack> mac_v, The new version of that is always gonna get uploaded first, so that you can start building off it
<yofel> mac_v: iirc the alpha is the first point you can upgrade to, for the toolchain you need to edit the sources.list (I'm not sure though)
<syn-ack> yofel, thats correct
<mac_v> heh , untill alpha we can have fun with the -proposed  , i guess ;)
<syn-ack> yofel, I used to do everything "The Debian Way" in ubuntu anyway up till about a year ago so this is no big deal
<Boohbah> lucid lynx!
<syn-ack> they will apparently start uploading here soon as well. Colin said he finished building the lucid layout today so
<syn-ack> GET READY BOYS AND GIRLS!!! :P
<yofel> hehe :D
<mac_v> hehe :P
<mac_v> so i guess this will be an invite only channel for the next month :(
<Boohbah> syn-ack: who is Colin?
<syn-ack> cjwatson
<syn-ack> :D
<mac_v> heh , \o/ i guessed right ;)
<Alan> ooh, it's out?
<funkyHat> hurrah
<cwillu_at_work> here's to 10.04
 * cwillu_at_work clinks
 * Deathvalley122 is still upgrading
<syn-ack> <lamont> cjwatson: lucid tarballs uploading now.
<syn-ack> w00t
 * hifi hopes for PHP 5.3 in lucid
<chris|> quick question: is there any easy way to check if I'm connected to a specific vpn via nm?
<tag_> hifi: :-(
<rashed2020> Is this chan for 10.04 now? :P
<yofel> rashed2020: yes it is, or rather will be once the toolchain is open
<arand> Which is not until the 5th
<kklimonda> rashed2020, no - it's going to be closed soon and only when it's reopen it will be for 10.04
<Tronic> Good work guys, even Pulseaudio is (mostly) working :)
<Tronic> And I *really* love the encrypted home option in the installer.
<Tronic> See you closer to the next release...
#ubuntu+1 2009-10-30
<DB42> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=EolYj%1C%AF%3Bt%0E%B5%95%82%89b%5BJR%04%29 <-- why isn't this torrent working for me ? utorrent says it's an invalid file (ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso) ?!?!?!?!?!
<Dai> DB42: read the topic
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-01
<alex_mayorga> how can I install netbook remix as a desktop option on my laptop?
<nebula> beta one ...download ?
<bazhang> nebula, not even alpha yet
<nebula> ops okey...
<sebsebseb> q
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mainerror> hello
<hifi> whats up with bug 635362
<ubottu> Bug 635362 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/635362 is private
<hifi> how come a bug is private?
<jpds> Because it's an apport-generated bug.
<hifi> oh
<hifi> is there a solution in the bug?
<hifi> I'd really like to get my laptops DRI working again
<jpds> hifi: Try asking in #ubuntu-x ?
<hifi> sure, thanks
<BUGabundo> G'afternoon
<Tm_T> K'day
<sebsebseb> Any videos from UDS?
<Pici> sebsebseb: There are a number of them on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<IdleOne> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CBkQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYUAzicy_01o&ei=4NnOTPq2DYycsQODtrD0Dg&usg=AFQjCNEsKmCxUH0golVhaIDcWHW7xOr6mg&sig2=yHCaliLoQqY7sWrmRsYtgQ
<IdleOne> wow, long link is long
<sebsebseb> ok thanks, coudn't find any for the latest one on videos.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> doesn't look like they have been uploaded
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: ok nice you linked directly to the keynote :) and Pici to a few
<sebsebseb> i'll watch those later on or  whatever
<sebsebseb> Any other multimedia stuff like sound recordings or something, I guess not really?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: Pici Did you go to UDS?
<Pici> sebsebseb: I was there, yes.
<IdleOne> I was not
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: nah me either, but I was some where else, that was hot :)
<charlie-tca> micahg: after much digging and questioning, I finally understand!
<micahg> charlie-tca: ok, what is this regarding?
<charlie-tca> I am sorry that I did not get to see that ARM system
<charlie-tca> How much work was installing xubuntu on there?
<micahg> charlie-tca: didn't try it yet
<micahg> charlie-tca: probably next week I'll get to it
<charlie-tca> Okay. Let me know how it works, huh?
<micahg> charlie-tca: ok
<BUGabundo> EPIC rebooting my Android Desire HD kernel panic my Natty laptop :O
<Ian_Corne> I've had simply connecting my milestone to my brother's laptop in the car kernel panic it :p
<BUGabundo> yofel: enjoy http://brainbird.net/attachment/1196494
<BUGabundo> http://brainbird.net/attachment/1196497
<yofel> share some with me :S
<BUGabundo> I just did
<BUGabundo> :P
<yofel> heh, thanks :P
<BUGabundo> still have a bunch down stairs
<BUGabundo> you are free to ring the door bell anytime
<kklimonda_> heh, smartass :P
<BUGabundo> hey I'm offering
<BUGabundo> it aint all that bad
<BUGabundo>     16   0.08s   0.54s  13.5G   1.7G      0   472    0    0  31% chromium-brows
<histo> okay
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, not using nearly enough ram. it should gobble up another 1.5 gb
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yeah, 13G is nothing
<BUGabundo> specially not having SWAP
<Ian_Corne> bug 657634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657634 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[GeForce GT 330M] nvidia 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 update triggers black screen on boot for sony vaio F-series" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657634
<Ian_Corne> gj ubottu :)
<bjsnider> that's a kernel bug, not an nvidia bug
<Ian_Corne> How do you know?
<bjsnider> we established it
<bjsnider> and there is an open kernel bug for it
<bjsnider> i don't know the number
<bjsnider> the problem is that the pci id is 0000, and so the nvidia driver doesn't think there's an nvidia chip in the first place
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> with my other nvidia box i get a proper device name with lspci
<Ian_Corne> here i get 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df0 (rev a1)
<bjsnider> what about lspci -vvnn
<Ian_Corne> VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:0df0] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device [104d:907a]
<bjsnider> there aren't any 0000 in there
<Ian_Corne> http://pastebin.com/RuKvFNUh the entire thing
<Ian_Corne> any 0000?
<bjsnider> i wouldn't be using the xorg.conf that the guy in your bug report is
<bjsnider> it's got too much that can go wrong
<Ian_Corne> I'm not using any xorg
<bjsnider> you need a xorg.conf to load the nvidia driver
<Ian_Corne> Yes but that one is broken :)
<Ian_Corne> I use nouveau now
<bjsnider> that what is broken?
<Ian_Corne> ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-02
<Sir_Konrad> ok so what can I do?
<Sir_Konrad> Hello...
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sir_Konrad
<charlie-tca> Did you have a question?
<Sir_Konrad> hey charlie-tca!
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, yeah, what can I do to help?
<charlie-tca> What did you want to help with? Do you have anything in particular in mind?
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, testing mostly.
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, and if needed, documentation.
<charlie-tca> Great!
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, and *anything* that I can do to help with iPhone/iPod support. I part of saurik's army so yeah. :)
<charlie-tca> Testing is described in detail at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<charlie-tca> The testing team mostly tests the images before release, and keeps in touch in #ubuntu-testing
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, so is there any alpha releases yet of 11.04?
<charlie-tca> I am not familiar with iPhone/iPod specifics, but perhaps the desktop team would know more in #ubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> No alpha yet :-(
<charlie-tca> the Natty schedule is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> Alpha 1 is due on December 2
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, so you think I should stay tuned and be ready to do lifting whenever I possibly can? :)
<Sir_Konrad> Oh that's a month tomorrow!
<charlie-tca> Many of us have uipgraded to Natty already though
<Sir_Konrad> How can you upgrade to Natty if it isn't released yet? O.O
<charlie-tca> yes, it is always good to keep an eye/ear open. We are pretty good about asking when we need the help in various places.
<charlie-tca> Manually change the /etc/apt/sources.list, changing maverick to natty on the repositories. then you can upgrade with aptitude or apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> Then it breaks
<Sir_Konrad> LOL!
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, so it's not even into Alpha yet! :D
<charlie-tca> right now we have the new kernel
<charlie-tca> no, we just finished UDS on Friday to lay out the plans for it
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. If you have an nvidia card, remove the hardware device driver before upgrading
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, Ok, I'm adding #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-desktop, and #ubuntu-testing to my auto-join list. :)
<Sir_Konrad> charlie-tca, I have some hardware I can put to good use (don't want to use my main machine). It has an Intel graphics card.
<Sir_Konrad> Will that work ok?
<charlie-tca> yes, it would work good
<charlie-tca> More information on getting involved and helping is available at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community
<Sir_Konrad> ok charlie-tca, thanks so much for the info! :D
<Sir_Konrad> I have to go now, but I'll be here tomorrow charlie-tca. See you later. :)
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. Good luck...
<Sir_Konrad> thanks charlie-tca. :)
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody else playing with btrfs and get "btrfs: unable to remove the only writeable device" in their kernel log when removing a drive from a multi-drive btrfs?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | UDS Summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/ | Release Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Happy Bug Hunting! | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu
<Dink> Is this a known bug in natty. I have the volume applet but when I left click to increase/decrease volume there is nothing there is just black space. The only thing there is "sound preferences"
<Dink> sorry indicator applet.
<Dink> nvm I just purged/install indicator-sound and works now
<bcurtiswx_> anyone here using natty yet, do a places -->connect to server and see if you get an error
<Dink> bcurtiswx_, nope I get the regular dialog box.
<Dink> bcurtiswx_, I haven't actually tried to connect to anything though.
<Wubbbi> Seems like Ubuntu Natty is working well ATM. Well not many changed now. But I see them comeing xD
<bcurtiswx_> Dink, im actually taling about connecting
<IdleOne> How do I get URL's to open in default browser and not with gedit?
<pietro10> Is there a way I can upgrade from 10.10 beta to either 10.10 final or 11.04 beta?
<pietro10> update-manager -d doesn't work
<Pici> !final | pietro10
<ubottu> pietro10: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<pietro10> ok cool, thanks
<Ian_Corne> weird, Chromium is my prefered browser, but if I open a url in gnome-terminal , it opens firefox..
<Sir_Konrad> Ian_Corne, Natty?
<Ian_Corne> Yes Sir_Konrad
<Ian_Corne> We're in +1 :)
<Sir_Konrad> Ian_Corne, Yeah I know. Just checkin'. ;)
<Ian_Corne> Hehe
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: check galternatives
<Ian_Corne> good idea
<Ian_Corne> It shows chromium
 * yofel digs into apports url_open code..
<yofel> Ian_Corne: what does 'gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command' give you?
<Ian_Corne> $ gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command
<Ian_Corne> /usr/bin/chromium-browser %s
<Ian_Corne> what is to be expected
<BUGabundo> I  KNOW
<yofel> hm.. and what happens if you use 'gnome-open $URL' ?
<BUGabundo> *reboot*
 * BUGabundo ducks
<Ian_Corne> :p
<yofel> haha
<Ian_Corne> runs firefox yofel
 * yofel gives up understanding gnome url handling
<Volkodav> yofel what's up
<Ian_Corne> that's quick yofel :p
<Ian_Corne> i'll file a bug with erm
<Ian_Corne> gnome-open I guess
<yofel> Ian_Corne: don't have much time to look at this now sry
<Ian_Corne> how can I find which package contains gnome-open?
<Ian_Corne> yofel: no problem :D
<yofel> Ian_Corne: dpkg -S $(which gnome-open)
<Volkodav> my grub still can't see no images
<Volkodav> weird
<Ian_Corne> thanks yofel
<Ian_Corne> I learn every day :)
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: I actually reboot quite frequently, suspend/hibernate is broken
<yofel> Volkodav: very busy in real life, so not much time for natty, what I have goes into project-neon currently (KDE daily builds for kubuntu)
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-03
<johnbendi> hi All
<johnbendi> i successfully installed xubuntu 10.10 on ibookg3 but it keeps giving me authenication failure
<johnbendi> ..on the login screen
<rww> johnbendi: #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of development versions of Ubuntu. Ubuntu 10.10 isn't a development version, so try #ubuntu instead.
<CarlFK> some new firewire code just got checked into the kernel.  when will it hit ubuntu?
<kklimonda_> maybe in natty, maybe in natty+1
<CarlFK> http://git.kernel.org/?p=libs/ieee1394/libraw1394.git  is that at least in the right branch?
<CarlFK> <- kinda clueless how the git tree thing works now
<Ian_Corne> xserver-xorg-video-geode
<Ian_Corne> aren't those the computers that are no longer supported?
<CarlFK> a natty install will have natty repos in apt/sources, right?
<Pici> It should.
<CarlFK> I will swear I did natty, but ended up with maverick.
<CarlFK> was wondering if maybe natty repo weren't setup yet, so everything still pointed to mav
<Pici> Nope, they're defintely up.  Are there even disk images up now?
<yofel_> not yet, the isos are from 10/07
<CarlFK> I do net installs.
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz
<CarlFK> which is dated 10/7 ... hmm...
<CarlFK> fb475c5cb02fb196679fc76774a73ef8  maverick/amd64/initrd.gz
<CarlFK> fb475c5cb02fb196679fc76774a73ef8  natty/amd64/initrd.gz
<CarlFK> heh.
<CarlFK> that splins things
<rxd> is there an lzma kernel support on the kernel for 11.04?
<UndiFineD> compiling espeak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10067464
<BUGabundo> evening
<Wubbbi> Do someone know when the fglrx driver will be updated in Natty. We still have an old version. Can someone maybe maintain it?
<bjsnider> Wubbbi, what is the latest version?
<Wubbbi> bjsnider: In natty we have currently "8.780" and the new one is "8.783" ( 10.10 )
<Ian_Corne> yofel: even weirder, it does work on my other natty box
<Ian_Corne> But I think they're fiddling with it, like a link to a tar.gz gets opened in archive manager
<Ian_Corne> Anyone remember the bug that when you ctrl+c'd a sudo command it asked for your pass a second time?
<Ian_Corne> I've got that x 4 now :p
<Sir_Konrad> Ian_Corne, LOL! :D
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-04
<RPG-Master> Even though I'm using 10.10, is their any PPA I could use to play with the new, compiz using, desktop oriented Unity?
<wrst> RPG-Master: i'm using natty and i haven't noticed that change yet, but i could be mistaken
<Goog_Josh> where can i read about hack iis server?
<wrst> RPG-Master: you can find a little info on what you are wanting here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9941/when-will-compiz-based-version-unity-be-available-for-testing
<Wubbbi> Hi guys ;D
<coz_> so guys.. I am wondering.. the desktop wallpaper options... will they be fixed in natty?
<coz_> I realize this is minor but the bug reports from lucid/maverick  are long concerning this issue
<coz_> rather for dual monitors
<IdleOne> Can someone run: xdg-open http://www.google.com/ and tell me if the default browser is used to open the link. In my case it is gedit that opens.
<Ian_Corne> IdleOne: gnome-open has the same issue
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: any fix?
<Ian_Corne> Not that I know of
<jpds> IdleOne: System → Preferences → Preferred Apps?
<IdleOne> you know of a bug report?
<IdleOne> jpds: set to chromium-browser
<Ian_Corne> jpds: that's already set to a browser
<Ian_Corne> same here
<IdleOne> jpds: same problem if i set it to firefox
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670128 in libgnome (Ubuntu) "gnome-opens uses firefox while it's not the prefered browser." [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> not exactly the same bug for me
<Ian_Corne> well
<IdleOne> but seems related
<Ian_Corne> the discription is to limited
<Ian_Corne> It's what I've experienced
<IdleOne> jpds: do you know what package I should file a bug against for this issue?
<IdleOne> or is libgnome the correct package?
<jo-erlend> is there any plans to add support for SPICE in Natty?
<RPG-Master> wrst: Thanks for the link :)
<wrst> you are welcome RPG-Master, i'm looking forward to that as well
<BUGabundo> evening
<charlie-tca> hello, BUGabundo
<khussein> Hi guys. Can someone please tell me where can I see the list of blueprints or features that are planned/approved for the next release?
<BUGabundo> Current status: 98 updates [+98], 41725 new [+25].
<BUGabundo> Need to get 220 MB of archives. After unpacking 18.5 MB will be used.
<BUGabundo> we are pushing the bar :S
<BUGabundo> khussein: launchpad?
<BUGabundo> hunder natty blueprints
<charlie-tca> khussein: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu?searchtext=n-
<khussein> BUGabundo and charlie-tca thanks :).
<Ian_Corne> 41k New BUGabundo ?!
<Ian_Corne> Current status: 29 updates [+18], 25 new [+22].
<yofel> I had: Current status: 367 updates [+366], 150 new [+10].
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<yofel> I think most were kde 4.5.3 updates
<Ian_Corne> Aha
<Ian_Corne> I steer clear of kde :)
<histo> khussein: www.ubuntu.com/testing  I believe will have a link to blueprints
<khussein> Thanks. I found them on launchpad under natty
<khussein> I wanted to look at the approved ones and see if I can start helping with any of them. I am new to Ubuntu Server and would like to contribute if I can.
<BUGabundo> someone put me on pair with Wayland
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-05
<h3sp4wn> Hi, I am using a ubuntu+1 vps and wondered if there is alternatives to ubuntu-minimal etc for low resources virtualised servers
<bazhang> h3sp4wn, you are using 11.04 ?
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Yep (don't think much changed yet though)
<bazhang> h3sp4wn, ubuntu-minimal is the lowest they go, afaik
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Its annoying they are so specific (dunno why they cannot just specify a syslogd)
<bazhang> h3sp4wn, you might want to give a try in #ubuntu-server as well
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: ok thanks
<ior3k> hey everyone
<ior3k> looks like I'm unable to login through GDM
<ior3k> and startx doesn't work either
<ior3k> but it's not a video driver problem because GDM comes up just fine
<ior3k> it just doesn't let me login
<ior3k> anyone having the same problem?
<ior3k> I see a ddxSigGiveUp on Xorg.0.log
<ior3k> when I use startx
<ior3k> but that's all
<ior3k> no other errors, nothing
<ior3k> (yes, this is Natty, btw)
<histo> ior3k can you log in to terminal?
<coz_> hey guys.. lucid and maverick have this issue   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/521492   please tell me it is going to be fixed in natty!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521492 in meta-gnome2 (Ubuntu) "Dual Monitor wallpaper is not scaling across both monitors, same background is repeated on both monitors instead" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> coz_: way too early to know that, check back in ~1month
<gnomefreak> or keep track of the bug
<coz_> gnomefreak,  sounds reasonable :)
<wrst> coz_: i don't consider that a bug but rather the way it was before
<coz_> wrst,   well I understand that... but was puzzles me is the change in the first place,, considering that conservitively 40%  of users have dual monitors ,,
<wrst> i would much prefer the way it is now with dual monitors maybe there should be an option?
<gnomefreak> ask in #ubuntu-bugs to find out if it should be set as wishlist and if so ask them to mark as one
 * gnomefreak doesnt have time atm
<coz_> wrst,  I stopped using kde because of  the similar problem they have  ,, you cant change the wallpaper on the secondary monitor
<wrst> actually you can on kde you can run two independent wallpapers
<wrst> but i rarely have a wallpaper that is sized to stretch over two monitors
<coz_> wrst,  understood ,, although I have tried everything on kde and nothing worked ,, but I prefer gnome anyway... but this seems like a chnage from somone that only uses a laptop :)
<coz_>  stretch option should do just that  but  ,,, i will wait a month or so to find out :)
<wrst> i was glad to see it changed because of the ugliness of the wallpaper i actually used kde some
<wrst> but overall i think gnome's support of dual monitors has been pretty bad when you compare to what kde has had for a while
<coz_> wrst,  whoa  I feel just the oposite of that
<coz_> but thanks for listening guys...
<wrst> well the wallpapers is a big one for me, they always were awful on dual monitors until now unless you had a stretched out wallpaper just for them and using the tools that they provide to get dual monitors workign if you don't use nvidia-settings or ati catalyst i felt where way under powered compared to kde but the last couple of releases have fixed a lot of that from my perspective at least
<wrst> but coz_ that's what makes opensource so great what works for one doesn't for another but eventually we will both have our cake and eat it too :)
<coz_> wrst,   well that is hopefully the way it will go lol
<coz_> wrst,  but I often remind people of the BUG#1  for ubuntu :)
<wrst> ha ha i hope so coz_
<wrst> oh yes coz_ :)
<coz_> wrst,  when y ou consider bug #1   this kind of  problem is  nearly intolerable :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wrst> agreed coz_
<wrst> but i really love that ubuntu is making such strides towards usability
<coz_> wrst,  oh I wouldnt consider changin from ubuntu ,,,yet,,anyway,, I have been here from the beginning  although I would still be on BeOs if it had a reasonable java option :)
<goodnight|2> wayland?
<charlie-tca> wayland is good
<charlie-tca> anyone know how to fix natty after yesterday's updates?
<charlie-tca> No gui, no tty, no recovery menu
<duanedesign> charlie-tca: you having some issues with Natty after recent update?
<charlie-tca> You mean besides the fact it won't boot?
<charlie-tca> It freezes towards the end of the boot process. I get a text screen on tty1 with boot processes; I get another screen at tty7 with other processes.
 * patdk-wk is updating currentlyu
<charlie-tca> I can not change to tty2, 3, 4, 5, or 6
<charlie-tca> I can not get a login prompt anywhere
<patdk-wk> tty1 is all you need :)
<charlie-tca> Not if you can not login on it
<patdk-wk> as long as ssh started, your good :)
<patdk-wk> updated, rebooting now
<charlie-tca> and how do I get the desktop using ssh when this is my primary system?
<patdk-wk> hmm, no issue here :(
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> ubuntu will use wayland in the future, instead of xorg?
<charlie-tca> maybe for 11.10 ?
<diegoviola> what about for 12, 13, 14?
<diegoviola> they will use wayland for the long run?
<diegoviola> i would love to see ubuntu using wayladn
<diegoviola> wayland*
<jpds> diegoviola: Well, we wouldn't make a change like that and change back a release later.
<charlie-tca> When wayland is ready to replace X, it will happen. What release seems to be up the aire
<diegoviola> jpds: nice
<diegoviola> i'm happy that there will be a replacement finally!
<diegoviola> to xorg
<diegoviola> thanks for all your hard work
<diegoviola> ;)
<diegoviola> hm
<diegoviola> one last question pls
<diegoviola> let's say ubuntu 11 comes out with wayland and unity
<charlie-tca> If it is an easy one
<diegoviola> what about fglrx, nvidia, etc?
<diegoviola> they will release a driver to support wayland?
<charlie-tca> First, Ubuntu does two releases a year, thus the full numbers. 11.04, 11.10, etc
<charlie-tca> at this time, wayland with unity could support ATI and Intel
<charlie-tca> nvidia has issues, since nouveau does not have 3d support today
<diegoviola> i mean the nvidia proprietary driver
<charlie-tca> It is in progress, though, and should be available in the 11.10 release
<charlie-tca> The nvidia propietary should support it already. It is just that it is not installed by default, so we need a 2d fallback (Gnome)
<diegoviola> nice
<diegoviola> so wayland is the future
<charlie-tca> looks like it
<diegoviola> nice
<charlie-tca> Mark does not make announcements without a plan, normally
<diegoviola> I see, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<fagan> Well wayland is an evolution of the whole X idea
<fagan> knowing whats wrong with X and addressing all of those issues
<fagan> so its awesome just for that
<diegoviola> yeah cool
<diegoviola> does wayland still uses the x11 protocol?
<diegoviola> or it was its own?
<diegoviola> or it extends the x11 protocol?
<fagan> well it has its own protocol but does have compatability with x11 because it can run x11 clients
<diegoviola> cool
 * fagan gets the link where all of that is explained
<diegoviola> is it multi-threaded?
<diegoviola> thread-safe
<fagan> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<diegoviola> thx
<fagan> diegoviola: I dont have a clue what the threading situation is like but im sure it is already or will be done very soon if its not
<diegoviola> cool
<diegoviola> one of my wishlist with wayland is to implement some kind of fail-over
<diegoviola> dunno how to descrive it
<diegoviola> but
<diegoviola> for example, if wayland crashes
<diegoviola> to allow the apps to reconnect
<diegoviola> to wayland
<diegoviola> so all the apps don't go down
<diegoviola> wayland shouldn't go down in the first place sure
<diegoviola> but that's always nice to have ;)
<fagan> well if X crashes all the apps go down too dont they?
 * fagan hasnt got a X crash for a long time so doesnt know 
<diegoviola> yep
<fagan> well its hard to fix that kind of thing
<diegoviola> i read that X has some functionality for that
<diegoviola> to make the apps and toolkits reconnect to the server
<diegoviola> but i think nobody uses it
<fagan> well because X doesnt crash much
<fagan> so its kinda redundant
<diegoviola> when are we going to see ubuntu using wayland and unity?
<patdk-wk> why must everyone repeat the same questions
<Pici> why must everyone repeat the same questions?
<diegoviola> it'll be available for 11.10?
<diegoviola> pls, i can't wait for this...
<charlie-tca> nobody knows when it will happen
<diegoviola> =/
<diegoviola> please tell mark to do it
<charlie-tca> Someone besides me will be doing that. I don't have his phone number
<diegoviola> =/
<diegoviola> i will try writing him on his blog then
<diegoviola> i hope he reads my comment
<diegoviola> http://www.osnews.com/story/23998/Finally_Ubuntu_Ditches_X_Switches_to_Wayland
<diegoviola> amazing story
<charlie-tca> There will be lots of crap about it. Not all of it is true at this point.
<litropy> Hey, peeps! I've got a vga connected form my netbook to my hdtv using a vga cord. It's showing, but the aspect ratio is 4:3. Any ideas as to how to get it to16:9?
<bazhang> litropy, running 11.04 ?
 * Crashbit hi!
<hakermania> Hello. Can please anybody tell me why is Ubuntu still frozen ? (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/) I am waiting 3 months now to upload my app but 2 months prior to Ubuntu Maverick (10.10) release the Ubuntu was Frozen because of the existing bugs that had to be fixed in some applications. But now I don't see a reason for Ubuntu to be frozen! REVU says nothing about uploading for Ubuntu 11.04, it only says 'Ubuntu is frozen' without any explanation. Can anyone
<yofel> hakermania: I think revu is managed by the the MOTUs, so you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<hakermania> Ok, I'm sorry, I'd gone to ubuntu-programming and they send me here :/
<yofel> right, this is the natty support channel, but we don't discuss creation of ubuntu packages here
<yofel> hakermania: and don't worry, ubuntu does have a lot of IRC channels, so it's pretty usual to be sent around a bit until you get to the right place. Helps to stay on topic in the channels though
<hakermania> ok thx ;)
<alex_mayorga> Would Natty pick up EDID on my buggy laptop? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaOnSonyLaptop
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<Wubbbi> Yeah ... finaly. The new kernel broke my fglrx-ati driver ;D. And the free radeon driver dont know what powersave mode is. -_-. Well dont matter that much. I only have to pay a bit more for energy-costs.
<Wubbbi> :P
<BUGabundo> nice way to send my evening http://p.bugabundo.net/a-forca-que-um-bicho-destes-faz-reboque
<charlie-tca> huh, I finally got natty to boot after sshing in and running updates twice. No logins possible before that
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-06
<magn3ts> What impact will Wayland have on technologies like X  forwarding or NX?
<Tekno_> what.
<magn3ts> Will theree be similar technologies with Wayland?
<GoldenFish4U> I'd like to propose something for Unity Desktop. Can you put the titlebar and menubar in the top panel when a window is maximized, and leave em out if a window is not maximized?
<GoldenFish4U> That would be the best way of bringing Unity to the Desktop imo
<Q-FUNK> hi! are packages suddely shipping without changelog on purpose?
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> will canonical invest in wayland development?
<diegoviola> i've seen mark's post but by looking at the wayland git repo it seems that there are only a few devs
<TecnicoDPC> Hi From Puerto Rico
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> anyone?
<Chat1446> hi
<bjsnider> diegoviola, i believe it explicitly says so in the post
<diegoviola> nice
<diegoviola> Mark is my hero
<diegoviola> the problems might be with nvidia/ati/amd to make new drivers
<diegoviola> someone asked aaronp from #nvidia yesterday and he said it's not going to happen soon
<diegoviola> how canonical will take care of this?
<flushmaster> ubuntu sucks
<flushmaster> I had to use it recently, and it was rubbish
<flushmaster> is there a new GUI coming out soon?
<yofel> flushmaster: tried unity? There are also other desktop environments like KDE, Xfce and Lxde if you want to try them
<flushmaster> oo
<flushmaster> ill check unity out
<flushmaster> cheers for that
<flushmaster> guess thats what happens when u become an MS monkey like me
<bjsnider> flushmaster, i guess you don't work in canonical's marketing department.
<jalexbrown> Can anyone here give me some input on how I can start towards making my own Ubuntu fork?
<penguin42> jalexbrown: You could try http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<jalexbrown> I'm looking to make a fork of Ubuntu with a focus on gaming...maybe using LXDE.
<jalexbrown> Thanks for the site, Penguin.  It's cool to see the derivatives that exist right now.
<bjsnider> isn't there already a gaming derivative of ubuntu?
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-07
<lenios> anyone knows about openscap, or of any util using it coming to ubuntu?
<penguin42> the libraries seem to be there, as does python-openscap but nothing seems to depend on it
<lenios> there is no way to use them as far as i know
<lenios> and no rules written for ubuntu
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> how do i update my repos so that I can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<robertzaccour> all these people online and nobody knows?
<histo> robertf: sudo do-release-upgrade
<histo> !upgrade | robertf
<ubottu> robertf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> ugh wrong person
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone refer where to download the 11.04 test version that I can use for developing/contributing to the ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> anybody home ?
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, not even alpha yet
<bazhang> ^mNotIntelligent, check the release schedule in the /topic
<yofel> ^mNotIntelligent: ther aren't iso images yet, *if* you want to use it anyway, you'll have to install maverick and change 'maverick' to 'natty' in your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<^mNotIntelligent> bazhang, yofel : thanks ... any idea when is the first test release going to be available
<yofel> ^mNotIntelligent: as bazhang said, see the release schedule, first release is alpha1
<^mNotIntelligent> k, thx
<^mNotIntelligent> yofel, thanks for the workaround
<yofel> np
<fagan> There isnt anything to see on natty yet so there is no real point to upgrading yet although I already have to see what bugs are around from the upgrade to python 2.7
<alex88> is it real that new ubuntu will come with unity as default?
<fagan> alex88: yes
<fagan> for the next version of the desktop
<fagan> but there will be a 2d fallback
<alex88> i've that on my netbook and it's so slow and buggy for me...
<fagan> alex88: thats a known bug
<alex88> but i hope that compiz instead of mutter will be much faster...
<fagan> it will be and it has a lot less bugs
<alex88> but why that decision? Unity can be useful for netbooks ok, but it's useless and less user-friendly to ppl coming from other systems..
<alex88> for example i had problems opening a share samba folder, also to save things to usb key from internet.. people also are used to use things in desktop..
<fagan> alex88: well thats an objective thing Mac OS Lion coming next year is doing something almost identical to unity
<alex88> i've always said that mac is crap.. :)
<fagan> mac is a far better exerience than on windows
<alex88> then windows...right..
<fagan> well ubuntu is trying to break away and do something special to set ourselves apart
<fagan> so its a good thing
<alex88> i hope thay it will be developed much more.
<fagan> it will be, we aim to have everything perfect for LTS releases
<fagan> so it will be very mature by the next one
<alex88> next one will be at 12.04?
<fagan> give me a sec and ill check I forget
<yofel> next LTS will be 12.04 yes
<alex88> every 2 years like older releases..
<fagan> yeah thats right
<alex88> thank you for support..have  a nice time..
<fagan> no problem
<daurn> hi all
<daurn> how can I enable the natty experimental repo in my maverick install?
<lenios> daurn, change maverick to natty in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lenios> sudo sed -i "s/maverick/natty/g" /etc/apt/sources.list
<daurn> lenios: yeah... now I'm scared, seems i'm getting a distupgrade
<lenios> ?
<daurn> or at least, alot of packages are being removed, and alot more are being installed
<daurn> ==> I tried to do something with apt-get, it said run apt-get -f install first
<daurn> so I did....
<lenios> what's the problem?
<daurn> I'm scared :p
<lenios> you're an early tester, you can
<lenios> (be scared)
<daurn> wel I'm actually doing this to try and get gobject introspection going
<fagan> daurn: most people do a dual boot of both the stable and the unstable releases
<daurn> everything in the maverick repos is WAY outdated
<fagan> daurn: its not that outdated
<daurn> outdated enough that none of the features I need are available
<fagan> its actually on the stable releases of most of the libs
<daurn> ==> need GI > 0.9.7 ==> need GIR > 0.9.12 ==> need typelibs for glib > 0.9.12 ==> need glib > 0.23
<daurn> etc
<daurn> right, we;; everythign seems to have updated itself now :)
<daurn> don't suppose you guys know how to fix:  Failed to load typelib file '/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/GIRepository-2.0.typelib' for namespace 'GIRepository': Typelib version mismatch; expected 4, found 3 (0)
<fagan> you would have to ask in #ubuntu-desktop during the week
<fagan> I think its known
<kklimonda_> daurn: looks like packages has to be rebuilt for new gobject introspection
<Ian_Corne> is there an way to see which kernel options on when you're booted?
<lenios> Ian_Corne, you have to check grub config
<Ian_Corne> well if you edit them at boot time
<Ian_Corne> they won't be there :p
<lenios> if you edit them, you know what you did
<Ian_Corne> I should!
<geser> cat /proc/cmdline
<Ian_Corne> And I do, but I find it hard to believe it works without the option now :)
<Ian_Corne> thnx geser
<Ian_Corne> ok awesome it works
<Ian_Corne> my touchpad works without aditional option now!
<Ian_Corne> but it's still only basic support
<lenios> what do you mean basic?
<Ian_Corne> I can't enable/disbale touch to click, it's always enabled
<Ian_Corne> I can't set it to 2-finger scrolling
<Ian_Corne> There's no touchpad tab in the mouse configuration menu
<lenios> i have a touchpad tab in my mouse configuration menu, to enable multitouch scrolling
<lenios> oh, maybe there's something wrong on natty, i have it on 10.10 at least
<Ian_Corne> lenios: It's my touchpad, it's a known issue
<Ian_Corne> http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/list?cursor=1&updated=1&ts=1289170237
<Ian_Corne> check the first issue
<lenios> i see
<Ian_Corne> I just wanna disable touch to click :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-10-31
<dupondje> Hi. somebody has any idea why 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' doesn't give a popup ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: try adding sudo to it
<gnomefreak> and what popup are you referring to?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: that command should only output Generating locales... and locales ......
<gnomefreak> brb
<dupondje> gnomefreak: I should have a popup to select the locales no ?
<gnomefreak> not with that command
<dupondje> mmm I tought it was
<dupondje> what command is it then ?
<gnomefreak> offhand not sure but i have never seen a dialog box open using that cvommand
<gnomefreak> not as far back as i can remember at least
<dupondje> sure there was
<dupondje> a debconfig dialog
<dupondje> where you could choose the locale
<geser> try dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<dupondje> tried already
<geser> hmm, the locales postinst doesn't contain any questioning anymore
<geser> I guess only the Debian package for locales does the questioning as Ubuntu's locales seem to get build from languagepacks from LP
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> tought it always worked as dpkg-reconfigure locales :) but ok
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternoon
<FernandoMiguel> how is UDS going?
<FernandoMiguel> do we have alpha ready ? :D
<pangolin> 10 more minutes :P
<gnomefreak> did fglrx get fixed in 12.04 or 10.10?
 * gnomefreak likes GCstar if it works like i expect it to :)
<gnomefreak> yes lazy has a lot to do with it
<gnomefreak> ok it seems amazon+GCstar are not playing well together, any ideas? its the only one in "en"
<gnomefreak> i really hate email
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-01
<gnomefreak> UDS start yet?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
 * gnomefreak brb smoke and think
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: do you know if UDS started?
<Pici> gnomefreak: it did
<Pici> yesterday
<BluesKaj> yeah gnomefreak, our Canadian rep was reporting about shuttleworth's opening speech yesterday . but he didn't mention any new details
<gnomefreak> K THANKS
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks as well
<BluesKaj> blah blah about ubuntu on mobiles , cars etc
<patdk-wk> heh
<BluesKaj> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Lynoure> Pici: are you at UDS?
<Pici> Lynoure: Not this year, too much work things going on :/
<Lynoure> Pici: what a pity, because this time I am (just happened to be on the continent)
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, it's in Florida USA
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: see above :)
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: I know where I'm sitting, yes :)
<BluesKaj> which continent ?
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: North America
<BluesKaj> "the continent " to me means Europe
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: funny.
<Lynoure> To me it's context dependent
<BluesKaj> my generation uses a different "undestood context" than yours then
<jpds> Hmm.
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: dunno, too small sample size.
<patdk-wk> hmm? I thought nothing outside the usa really existed
<patdk-wk> only ever hear about it in books :)
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, not really , just ask your parents or grandparents , about "the continent"
<gnomefreak> ok guys getting a little off topic now
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, offtopic ? there's notbing else going on :)
<gnomefreak> doesnt make it ok
<bjsnider> the continent means europe
<FernandoMiguel> boa tarde
<bjsnider> cwillu_at_work, this note appears on the fedora 16 release notes "btrfs, the much-hyped filesystem that is supposed to become the Linux default, was supposed to be the default for Verne, but it's still not ready."
<FernandoMiguel> ahahaah
<yofel> good release management ^^
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: do you wish me to point you to how many release-Docs bugs I've filed on ubuntu ? :P
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-02
<petroT> Howdy
<bjsnider> he's got an ipv6 address
<bjsnider> i'm slightly envious
<jakubo> hi, there
<jakubo> im still having trouble resetting sound to its former loudness.
<jakubo> is there a way to do it without alsamixer? (and without reinstallation?)
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-03
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> status on UDS?
<gnomefreak> any chance fglrx is fixed yet?
<gnomefreak> FernandoMiguel: sorry im not there but there should be a UDS channel or a few maybe
<gnomefreak> I wasa in a channel for a meeting last UDS
<gnomefreak> how do i disable the password prompt after login? I looked in seahorse but didnt see anything that looked related
<FernandoMiguel> I can't even get seahorse to memorize samba passwords
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> I'm sorry i missd what you said
<gnomefreak> s/missd/missed
<FernandoMiguel> don't think so gnomefreak
<FernandoMiguel> btw, how are you feeling ?
<FernandoMiguel> we haven't talked in a while
<gnomefreak> im tired but ok and yourself?
<FernandoMiguel> how did your cirugies go?
<FernandoMiguel> I'm fine...
<FernandoMiguel> waiting to have fun next week
<gnomefreak> next week?
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: http://codebits.eu
<gnomefreak> cool
<wzssyqa> hi, I multiarched gstreamer, but when install xx:i386 on amd64, I got an error: iso-codes is an virtual package
<carli> hello
<carli> i'm using ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS in an installation of 5 computers for educational use.
<carli> the clients can either connect via ssh-X or remote desktop (Xvnc with rdp wrapper)
<carli> in oneiric, xrdp was broken
<iceroot> carli: your question is related to 12.04?
<iceroot> wzssyqa: same for you?
<carli> iceroot: yes. 12.04 should be LTS, right?
<iceroot> carli: correct
<iceroot> carli: is there an existing bug against xrdp and 11.10?
<wzssyqa> iceroot: I am working on multiarch package for precise
<iceroot> wzssyqa: ok, just wanted to be sure you are working on 12.04
<carli> iceroot: i'd like to test the new LTS before it is to late and it's released
<carli> but i did not look if there was a bug in 11.10; it just did not work (well i could fix it myself, too, but it's better when it's running out of the box)
<iceroot> carli: of course
<carli> or does 12.04 have better methods to synchronize installed packages and login with mounting a remote /home/*/ ?
<iceroot> carli: there is not even an alpha-release of 12.04
<iceroot> carli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> ok so does anyone know how to stop getting the password prompt after logging in?
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: go to your keyring
<Ian_Corne> and set the password of the ring holding all pw's to your login password
<Ian_Corne> can't give more detailed info atm, not at an ubuntu computer sadly :(
<gnomefreak> i looked for that but i will look again, thanks
<gnomefreak> Ian_Corne: thanks again i think i found it
<gnomefreak> thanks Ian_Corne its fixed
<gnomefreak> :)
<FernandoMiguel> morning.
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> I cant recall how to add info to a bug from terminal. Its "something bug#"
<gnomefreak> just cant recall what something is
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: ubuntu-bug
<FernandoMiguel> or apport-cli
<gnomefreak> FernandoMiguel: no the bug is already filed
<gnomefreak> thats is
<gnomefreak> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> -collect?
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: ^^
<FernandoMiguel> or --update-bug=UPDATE_REPORT
<gnomefreak> yes collect worked
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-04
<Roasted> hi
<Roasted> whats up guys
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-05
<imnichol> Is there a Precise release yet?
<Stanley00> imnichol: there is a daily build, but it's pre pre alpha as they said :)
<imnichol> How can I get it?
<Stanley00> imnichol: just a min...
<Stanley00> imnichol: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<imnichol> Stanley00: Thank you very much!
<Stanley00> imnichol: you are welcome :)
<Stanley00> imnichol: and here is there live CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jasef> Wait... precise hsa a daily build now? Awesome.
<jasef> has*
<jasef> I've been just running my 11.10 install with doing s/oneiric/precise/ in sources.list
<jasef> Does the welcome screen say 12.04 yet?
<imnichol> Is it useful to install it in a vm?  Or do the developers prefer that it be installed on bare hardware in order to find more bugs?
<penguin42> it's certainly usefult o find bugs on real hardware as well
<imnichol> But will it do any good if I install it in a vm?
<penguin42> sure; plenty to test
<TheSimkin> hey guys
<TheSimkin> where can i get a download for ubuntu "PPC"
<TheSimkin> i want to install it on my mac mini
<penguin42> for Precise  ?
<penguin42> (and I assume you're talking 5yr old Mac Mini ?)
<TheSimkin> yes
<TheSimkin> and i think i found what i need
<TheSimkin> downloading iso now!
<TheSimkin> i did a fresh install on the mac mini
<TheSimkin> and it's useless
<TheSimkin> was hoping netflix would work
<TheSimkin> going back to ubuntu but i realized i lost my install cd :)
<imnichol> I didn't realize that there were still builds for PPC
<gnomefreak> yep they just mmoved away from normal builds
<gnomefreak> i cant recall the "name" they are under now
<gnomefreak> penguin42: can you confirm bug 885517 for me (assming you have Unity installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885517 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-gtk2 should be installed by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885517
<penguin42> gnomefreak: My unity has the time&date in the bar at the top
<gnomefreak> did you add it?
<penguin42> not that I remember, but this machine is an upgrade rather than fresh install
<gnomefreak> penguin42: mine was missing from upgrade and from clean install of 12.04
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Next time I do a clean install I'll try and remember to check for it
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: thanks
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> penguin42: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-06
<meta-coder> Will Precise fit on a CD???
<pangolin> my semi educated guess is yes.
<Ian_Corne> no
<pangolin> according to?
<meta-coder> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-dvd-image ??
<pangolin> I'll wait until Canonical actually announces it to believe it.
<pangolin> for now I still believe Ubuntu will fit on one cd
<meta-coder> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTM
<meta-coder> "There was some unofficial talk of ConnMan (the networking component developed by Intel for Moblin/MeeGo) to replace NetworkManager on the Unity desktop"
<bjsnider> meta-coder, view anything you read on that site with some healthy skepticism
<meta-coder> bjsnider, ok :)
<BluesKaj> I ran a release upgrade -d but got repos errors ansd some message about my internet connection being faulty , guess it's a bit soon for testing
<BluesKaj> no actitvity , so it must be too soon for testing :)
<FernandoMiguel> so, my ~4yo laptop died a couple of weeks ago
<FernandoMiguel> got a new Sony Vaio 11.6" with Intel GPU last nigh
<FernandoMiguel> booting from the SSD over USB.... everything works except brightness controls.... HALP!
<penguin42> meh, brightness controls never work....
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: 1st time for me
<FernandoMiguel> where do I echo values to get this half?
<FernandoMiguel> don't want to go any more blinf
<FernandoMiguel> *blind
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I think Sony have a tendency to do stuff there own way
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<FernandoMiguel> any package I need?
<FernandoMiguel> or some hammer?
<yofel> first time I hear that's broken for an intel card o.O
<FernandoMiguel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<penguin42> but I don't think the brightness is controlled from the card?
<yofel> well, the driver then
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: this is not a clean install
<FernandoMiguel> this SSD has been on a nvidia, ati and now this intel gpu laptop
<FernandoMiguel> llololol
<penguin42> yofel: I'm not sure it is actually the graphics driver
<yofel> well, on my notebook, nouveau has no problems with brightness control, only the proprietary driver does
<FernandoMiguel> its marvelous it Just works
<yofel> you need to manually enable it there
<FernandoMiguel> "In order to adjust the brightness of a Sony VAIO laptop, the sonypi module needs to be loaded into the kernel."
<FernandoMiguel> but I can't find anything for that :(
<FernandoMiguel> HALP
<FernandoMiguel> https://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/wiki/KernelSupport
<penguin42> ACPI evilness
<FernandoMiguel> back to windows.... ill test this later
<FernandoMiguel> but I can't use this at max bright
<Ian_Corne> anyone know anything abount exfat?
<Ian_Corne> or fatex
<yofel> wasn't exfat that new windows filesystem?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, there's a ppa for it
<Ian_Corne> yeah got that
<Ian_Corne> trying it now
<Ian_Corne> fglrx is still broken on my system :(
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-29
<BluesKaj> hey all
<laserfandango> Does anyone know what X server/client is running on the Nexus 7 version of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-phone perhaps?
<bazhang> or just /msg ask bkerensa
<laserfandango> bazhang: thanks, I'll try #ubuntu-phone first
<bazhang> laserfandango, the writer of that blog post was the nick above, btw
<bazhang> well demo/blog post
<laserfandango> ah, nice
<bazhang> very active on irc
<laserfandango> aite, I asked. He's AFK at the moment
<krofna> Skype broke after today's dist-upgrade - if I try to reinstall it, it says: Cannot install 'ia32-libs' Help?
<krofna> If I try to install ia32-libs, it says "you requested an impossible situation"
<krofna> And, another thing; apt-get says that all :i386 packages are "no longer needed"...
<genii-around> krofna: Have you tried http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb which is the 64bit version instead?
<krofna> Yes.
<krofna> But it depends on ia32-libs anyway..
<genii-around> krofna: Try installing ia32-libs-multiarch   package
<krofna> It also has unmet dependencies.
<krofna>  ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: gvfs:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<krofna> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<krofna>  gvfs:i386 : Depends: gvfs-libs:i386 (= 1.14.1-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<genii-around> Hm.
<bjsnider> then ask for gvfs-libs:i386
<genii-around> krofna: Please download the deb file above and put it in a directory. Then from a console while in that directory: ar -x skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb   then: tar -xvzf data.tar.gz     then: ldd  usr/bin/skype     and pastebin the result of that please
<genii-around> bjsnider: I just had a similar dependency hell trying to install it, gstreamer wanted libcairo2 then sudo apt-get install libcairo2:i386   produced this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316237/
<krofna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316248/
<krofna> genii-around /poke
<krofna> actually, the skype extracted in Downloads/usr/bin works...
<genii-around> krofna: What you can do is compare the list of what it wants with what's actually in your /libi386-linux-gnu/   directory, then look up the missing ones by filename at packages.ubuntu.com to see what package those files belong to, then install the i386 versions of those packages.
<krofna> Well, what is missing is linux-gate.so.1...
<krofna> Which is nothing else than ia32-libs...
<krofna> Probably, that is.
<bjsnider> !find linux-gate.so.1
<ubottu> File linux-gate.so.1 found in Cannot, read, cache, directory, /home/ubottu/ubottu/aptdir/apt-file/raring:, No, such, file, or, directory
<krofna> Eh?
<bjsnider> oh, ignore that
<bjsnider> that file should be in the ldd result and it shouldn't have a path. it doesn't exist and isn't supposed to
<bjsnider> so focus on the other results of the ldd commands
<FernandoMiguel> akgraner: happy bday **
<dubac0> hi please can you add bankid to reopsitories?
<SIR_Taco> dubac0: most everything I can find on "BankID" is in Swedish (I think)...  maybe google: "kubuntu bankid support"? There seems to be quite a few of them
<SIR_Taco> or "ubuntu bankid support" rather
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<philinux> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi philinux
<philinux> BluesKaj: have you seen the info re alphas > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-13-04-to-drop-alpha-releases?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<BluesKaj> philinux, it says Kubuntu won't be affected , I'm a KDE user.
 * genii-around makes coffee
<FernandoMiguel> OHNOES
<FernandoMiguel> I got the new Nautilus again
<FernandoMiguel> I didn't like the 2nd version they tested, and even if this one is better looking I still want my old Tree pane back
<trism> looks like we are getting 3.8 for raring though, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21371/desktop-r-default-file-manager/
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, you still want what back?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: file tree in the pannel
<FernandoMiguel> I drag and drop a lot of stuff among folders in diff locations
<FernandoMiguel> í keep forgetting to file a bug with nautilus and CIFS... if you open some tabs and delete files, after a bit, you can no longer delete files or rename  them... weird... been happening since last cycle
<FernandoMiguel> kinda offtopic, dunno but if anyone could help me debug this:
<FernandoMiguel> google plus hangouts plugin crashes on my profile on both firefox and chrome. but it works just fine on Guest Session.
<FernandoMiguel> what could lead my profile to be causing it to both browsers from a plugin that is installed system wide?
<bjsnider> i think nautilus is basically perfect the way it is
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: :(
<bjsnider> the improvements and changes for 3.6 are great stuff
<FernandoMiguel> if it looses a feature I use, it can't be great
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's perfect ...as long as I don't need to use it :)
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> need another person to test, please https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6a8a06d3fa040d6a899b7501f653997a905fad0b
#ubuntu+1 2012-10-31
<krofna> When I try to apt-get install libsecret-common:i386 I get: E: Package 'libsecret-common:i386' has no installation candidate
<krofna>  Why?
<krofna> That package should exist...
<jtaylor> there is no i386 version
<jtaylor> its arch all
<jtaylor> krofna: ^
<krofna> What do you mean?
<krofna> Thing is, I can't install some other package because that one is missing...
<jtaylor> in raring?
<jbicha> krofna: that may be bug 1073269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073269 in libsecret (Ubuntu) "Make libsecret actually multiarch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073269
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<philinux> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> philinux, pong
<philinux> Hi, a guy using kubuntu is in #ubuntu-beginners having trouble with suspend
<philinux> BluesKaj: would you help?
<BluesKaj> philinux, suspend to RAM ?
<philinux> not sure u know sleep mode its an acer aspire one
<philinux> BluesKaj: have you read the update on alphas from the uds http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/10/uds-r-rise-of-the-quality-machines.html
<BluesKaj> philinux, I have now :)
<philinux> interesting too
<BluesKaj> philinux, well I think kubuntu and ubuntu are slowly but surely going their separate ways, canonical is making most of the changes towards that end
<philinux> BluesKaj: maybe, how do u feel about the implications
<BluesKaj> I don't mind , because gnome then unity have always felt foreign to me , philinux
<philinux> BluesKaj: just seen this too. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxODI
<BluesKaj> philinux, I'm an old windows guy going back to 3.1 and the kde desktop has always been more familiar looking to me . As far as the widgets are concerned , they have their uses and I'm used to them but I can live without them if needed
<philinux> BluesKaj: Same here c:\ lol
<BluesKaj> :)
<philinux> but i found unity ok so i think no going back now.
<BluesKaj> well, as long as it works for you and your taste , that's what matters
<philinux> BluesKaj: by the way I tried suspend. Came back fine but borked my wireless lol
<BluesKaj> wifi won't connect ?
<philinux> BluesKaj: correct had to reboot tried disconnecting wireless networking etc
<BluesKaj> philinux, so it's working now ?
<philinux> yep, no worries. I dont suspend but tried it for fun
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-01
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues upgrading? update-manager is telling me im up to date when using -d and im not up to datefor 13.04 like i should
<gnomefreak> it seems update-manager isnt updated to run -d. running dist-upgrade after changing sources.list works but be careful it might not be stable for everyone
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<philinux> eh up BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey philinux
<philinux> BluesKaj: just been looking at the uds tracks. busy day there
<znnztg> hi
<znnztg> exit
<krofna> How can I get an older version of a package? For example, libace-dev in raring seems to be bugged, and I want the previous version of it.
<krofna> None of my packages installed depend on it, so I guess it won't break stuff.
<trism> krofna: same version as quantal, so I'm not sure what you'd revert to
<krofna> Uhm, then the one from precise?
<krofna> I just know that it worked ~3 weeks ago, and now I get linker errors :(
<trism> krofna: what errors?
<trism> krofna: pastebin the output
<krofna> Well, it mostly comes down to:
<krofna> undefined reference to `ACE_Event_Handler::handle_signal(int, siginfo_t*, ucontext*)'
<krofna> (Imagine the same error, but dozens of times)
<krofna> Its funny how there is no undefined reference to any other functions.
<trism> krofna: probably just bad position on the -llibrary args, what do the gcc/g++ lines look like?
<krofna> I don't know: makefiles are autogenerated by cmake.
<trism> krofna: maybe: make V=1; ?
<trism> krofna: I don't know if cmake allows that, it works with autotools generally
<krofna> Same issue. What does that option do anyway?
<trism> krofna: I was looking for more verbose output
<trism> krofna: make VERBOSE=1; according to the faq it seems
<krofna> Oh wow, that truly is verbose (just a second)
<krofna> trism: http://pastebin.com/VvrHRR1r
<trism> krofna: hmm that actually looks fine, so this worked 3 weeks ago on quantal? or precise? or what?
<krofna> Worked 3 weeks ago on quantal (or, was it raring? I don't know, I do dist-upgrade every day)
<BluesKaj> krofna, dist-upgrade won't upgrade the OS to the next version
<krofna> lsb_release -a: Release:	13.04
<krofna> Codename:	raring
<krofna>  Looks like it does.
<krofna> Anything special I need to know about dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> it only upgrades the packages of the present OS...do-release-upgrade -d  will if there's an alpha or beta in the repos , ... otherwise you need to change the sources.list OS names either manually or with sed command
<krofna> Ah, I did manually change them to raring as soon as I read that its name of new version.
<BluesKaj> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<trism> krofna: I'm getting the symbols resolved here with just -lACE so I'm thinking maybe something is wrong with libshared.a
<krofna> Oh actually it seems that libshared.a didn't compile: ace/Basic_Types.h: No such file or directory Perhaps broken cmake files?
<krofna> But... -- Found ACE headers: /usr/include
<krofna> Nah, actually libshared works, just had to clean up cmake cache.
<krofna> Downgrading package seems much better idea as time passes...
<trism> krofna: it isn't a problem with ace, I can resolve the symbols here
<trism> krofna: gonna try a build here and see what happens
<krofna> I'm trying to compile: https://github.com/TrinityCore/TrinityCore Can you test that?
<trism> krofna: yes that is what I am compiling now
<trism> krofna: looks like the compile is going to take a while on my weak machine, off to get some dinner but I'll let you know how it goes when I get back if you are still around
<krofna> Compiling scripts is optional :)
<krofna> Did it compile yet?
<trism> krofna: yes seems to have completed successfully, made it past the authserver anyway, hmm
<krofna> trism: I mean, did it link. it doesnt do linking untill everything compiled.
<trism> krofna: yes it linked, there is an authserver binary
<krofna> Ahh great. Problem which only affects me... :(
<trism> krofna: I'm going to try just building authserver in a raring container, maybe something really is broken on raring
<trism> krofna: ahh it does die the same way in a raring container
<krofna> Soo... Either cmake, gnu make broke or ld broke? Cant think of anything else...
<krofna> Most likely cmake?
<trism> krofna: well I am able to resolve the symbols in a simple test program, so maybe cmake?
<trism> krofna: though same cmake version too
<krofna> hmm....
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-02
<tdignan> guys, I need to disable the shadow below the top toolbar in unity. when I maximize eclipse, it leaves blits everywhere when I change menus
<tdignan> I am looking in CCSM but can't find it.
<tdignan> willing to hack theme files if necessary. already copied ambiance theme into my ~/.themes dir
<trism> tdignan: that's a bug that's fixed in quantal-proposed
<trism> tdignan: probably hasn't migrated to raring yet
<tdignan> oh, great news
<tdignan> I'll check the thread to see if there are any temporary fixes.
<tdignan> trism: happen to have a ink or some keywords?
<trism> tdignan: I'll find the bug number
<tdignan> seems theres a lot of shadow related bugs :)
<tdignan> #1057528  maybe?
<trism> tdignan: that'd be it
<trism> tdignan: I imagine the first in the 7-series will hit raring soon now that uds is over
<tdignan> ohh, so I can use a -proposed repo?
<tdignan> trism: =o i'm lost
<tdignan> I used to use stable versions.
<tdignan> this is my first stint on an .10
<tdignan> i'll have to read up on the development procedures
<trism> tdignan: if you are in 12.10 you can use quantal-proposed to pull it in (though I imagine it will be in -updates soon)
<trism> tdignan: I thought you were on 13.04 since this is #ubuntu+1
<tdignan> =o
<tdignan> where do I discuss 12.10?
<tdignan> #ubuntu?
<trism> tdignan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed and #ubuntu
<tdignan> Just a few weeks ago they told me to come here
<tdignan> I'll have to get on 13.04 soon so I can chat with you guys. You're way more helpful
<trism> tdignan: yes it wasn't released a few weeks ago, came out on October 18th
<tdignan> thanks for the help. I will appreciate not seeing crappy shadows while I work.
 * tdignan goes to get this repo...
<bjsnider> it came out of the closet on the 18th?
<trism> indeed
<tdignan> am I missing something obvious
<tdignan>  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-proposed/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'quantal/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<tdignan> works when I have 'quantal-proposed' and not quantal-proposed quantal
<tdignan> but, that doesn't make sense to me. does having 'quantal-proposed' mean I'll implicitly also be able to pull packages from quantal? I have the /etc/apt/preferences file in place, so to get a quantal-proposed package, I'd have to explicitly ask for it: i.e. apt-get install unity/quantal-proposed
<trism> tdignan: would use apt-get install -t quantal-proposed unity; instead
<trism> tdignan: but yes, it shouldn't have quantal there, should be: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<trism> tdignan: though you should still have the quantal lines, and all the other lines like quantal-updates and -security, -proposed is additional
<tdignan> yeah, I changed one 'quantal' to 'quantal-propsed'
<tdignan> that's it.
<tdignan> installing now :)
<tdignan> do you guys use 13.04 as your primary?
<tdignan> or do you have another computer/vm for it :)
<trism> tdignan: not me, I won't really upgrade any real systems for a while
<tdignan> I'll install 13.04 in a VM
<tdignan> or on the spare PC i have... hmm
<tdignan> space pc is better. now I have a use for it.
<tdignan> Is there no x86 build of ubuntu-core 13.04?
<tdignan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/
<trism> tdignan: there won't be any isos for a week or two (or three)
<tdignan> How are you guys getting it?
<tdignan> I'm willing to make an ISO and read
<trism> tdignan: debootstrap or: sed -i 's/quantal/raring' /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<tdignan> oh, just pull the packages in
<tdignan> ok awesome.
<tdignan> thanks. I'll try not to ask too many dumb questions when I actually do the upgrade (on my spare machine)
<tdignan> gotta restart unity
<tdignan> trism: thanks for the help, this is tremendously better. Going to go back to my work now.
<zoktar> is there a new channel for 12.10 now?
<bjsnider> it's #ubuntu
<zoktar> kk whats the channel for 12.04 then?
<zoktar> same channel nm thanks
<krofna> My mouse disappears when I don't move it for a second. Help?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dupondje> If I would write an GUI RDP application, what language is preferred? GTK? QT? Others?
<bekks> gtk and qt arent languages at all - they are frameworks.
<dupondje> well indeed :) what framework
<bekks> Doesnt matter actually. Personally, I'd use QT, because I dont like GTK. :)
<dupondje> Why ? :)
<bekks> GTK can be found in a dictionary when searching for "ugly".
<bandit-led> cause he has been using qt since 99
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-03
<tdignan> whats ugly about it :)?
<tdignan> it's called a theme
<bandit-led> again he says that cause he has been programing in qt since 99
<tdignan> qt is nice too, but eh
<bekks> who said that?
<tdignan> I'd use Qt if I wanted to write a cross-platform desktop app, because I like pyqt4
<tdignan> but if I was going to write for the linux desktop, I'd use GTK, because that's what I typically use.
<bandit-led> oh and gtk doesnt ship on most recent distros i think the whole qt gtk thing died years ago looks like i was mistaken
<tdignan> gtk doesn't ship on recent distros!?
<tdignan> That makes so little sense. I'm fairly certain I'm staring at much GTK right now
<bandit-led> it was a joke ;)
<tdignan> oh ok :)
<bandit-led> most of the required files are installed for both qt and gtk now its really a mute point
 * tdignan cranks it up to 11
<tdignan> So guys, Linus uses Gtk
<tdignan> https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface
<tdignan> also, he hates C++
<tdignan> and you should follow him blindly
<tdignan> so Qt is out, see ya
<bandit-led> oh lord
<bandit-led> this is so 99
<tdignan> desktop apps are something like steam engines now :)
<tdignan> gotta use HTML5, obviously.
<bandit-led> people are here good maybe you can help
<bandit-led> i keep getting complete lockups with latest kernel
<bandit-led> latest video drivers as well
<bandit-led> screen does does not crash but i cant use kyb or mouse
<bandit-led> no killing and no ssh
<bandit-led> have to hard reset
<tdignan> sysrq magic works though, right
<bandit-led> no
<bandit-led> nothing!!
<tdignan> I'd confirm that it's indeed a kernel issue and not a hardware one
<bandit-led> i have been having this issue for 6 months and kept hoping it will be fixed
<bandit-led> thats what i need the help with
<tdignan> I used to have a computer that froze to deadlock, and it was caused by an overheating hdd
<bandit-led> wouldnt that through a warning with hddtemp
<tdignan> it didn't
<bandit-led> no no errors
<tdignan> if you use a livecd does this problem happen?
<bandit-led> its baffiling my
<bandit-led> some times yes tdignan
<bandit-led> this is an ivy bridge build
<tdignan> i'd put my money on hardware
<bandit-led> yes but what would lock it up and not allow a sysrq?
<bandit-led> and no obvious errors
<tdignan> anything that undermines the system beneath the kernel, such as overheating hardware, or cosmic rays
<tdignan> boot into the bios next time it happens and check the temp of things
<bandit-led> i have temps are normal
<tdignan> key 	the key to
<tdignan> sorry*
<bandit-led> i keep Hardware Sensors Indicator running and every thing is normal
<tdignan> what if you switch your video driver to vesa
<tdignan> i had a system lock up from some bad options in an nvidia driver once
<bandit-led> thats what i run in the livecd and it will lock up as well
<bandit-led> there are tons of bugs with these same problems but no one has any ideas
<bandit-led> i even removed my fbconsole to make sure that was not the issue
<bandit-led> there have been bug reports for months with this issues and i cant seem to narrow anything down and no one else can either
<tdignan> well sorry to hear it man. good luck. I had systems before that locked up, throwing them away was satisfying.
<tdignan> this laptop has a couple very minor issues, one of which I can fix soon.. a loose headphone jack.. Other of which I'll just deal with.. a flaky left USB port.
<tdignan> I got what I paid for.
<bandit-led> sure i waited 4 years for a new build and i have no more money i will just buy a mac :P
<tdignan> cheapest laptop in the store, but with Linux it's blazing fast and lean on memory. Even when I'm using eclipse.
<tdignan> figure out what's wrong with it and replace the offending hardware
<bandit-led> hmm thats an idea where to start
<bandit-led> nothing in any logs any where and no warnings or errors
<tdignan> open the box and look for bad capacitors, they will look round on top
<tdignan> perhaps be leaking acid or rusty
<tdignan> check the power supply
<bandit-led> i dont have a side on my box and there are no bulging caps
<tdignan> take it to the geek squad
<tdignan> ;)
<bandit-led> ahahaha
<bandit-led> i like the bog report from 10-26-2012 where they asked the person to bisect from 3.2.0-23.36 to 3.5.0-17.28 and find the problem
<bandit-led> bug'
<tdignan> yeah, that's a common response to bug reports
<tdignan> "where's the patch?"
<gnomefreak> not a wholw lot of updates this week
<gnomefreak> whole
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-04
<simplew> i have upgraded to raring and now i cant report bugs:
<simplew> :~$ ubuntu-bug muon
<simplew> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<simplew> any help?
<bandit-led> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=689368 seeing this with 3.7.0-030700rc3-generic any ideas or should i start a new launchpad bug?
<ubottu> Debian bug 689368 in src:linux "linux-image-3.5-trunk-amd64: Mouse and keyboard freeze on Ivy Bridge platform" [Normal,Open]
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<simplew> cant report bugs usig ubuntu-bug, see:
<simplew> :~$ ubuntu-bug muon
<simplew> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<simplew> whats triggering this problem?
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-28
<Anonynimity> hello. I just upgraded from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10 and I have no launcher or gnome-indicator.
<Anonynimity> could someone please point me to a fix for this?
<Anonynimity> Hi. I have an issue. I upgraded from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10. I no longer show a network icon, sound indicator, or a system icon in the top right of my ubuntu desktop.
<Anonynimity> Hi. Everytime I try to login to lightdm, it crashes, goes to console for about .5 seconds, then goes back to the login screen
<lgp171188> Hi, I am running Saucy on my desktop and don't mind running trusty during its development phase and help test stuff and file bugs. So when is the time to dist-upgrade to trusty?
<tron_> exit
<tron_> exit
<tron_> hi there
#ubuntu+1 2013-10-31
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Malinux> I want to install Trusty (14.04) as a dualboot-system for testing and bug-reporting. How long do I have to wait before I can install something?
<Malinux> I found the iso-files here :D http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-01
<BlueProtoman> Slight problem.  I'm trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10.  I'm doing so by running "update-manager -c" via the terminal.  But even though I'm prompted to upgrade to 13.10, I'm just told "No new release found".  Any tips?
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, set the software sources to all releases and use the software updater
<wilee-nilee> remove any ppa's with ppa-purge
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: I'm not getting any package conflicts or anything.  I can install software just fine, I can even get upgrades.  It's just Ubuntu itself.  (Though I will try your suggestion.)
<wilee-nilee> a pray, lol
<wilee-nilee> and*
<wilee-nilee> I think the -c is old
<BlueProtoman> I already have those settings enabled, no luck.
<BlueProtoman> Thoughts, wilee-nilee?
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades try this wiki
<wilee-nilee> I have to go see a talk in a minute or so is all
<wilee-nilee> Bill Ayer's an original weatherman
<BlueProtoman> Who?
<odium> halp. happy halloween too.
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: Also, the wiki worked, thanks!
<odium> I tried to write a init script, but I only used my rudimentary understanding of bash scripts.
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, Cool, I noticed the -d, enjoy
<BlueProtoman> wilee-nilee: Thank you very much!
<odium> it works great but one thing that wont work is this line COMMAND="/bin/dd if=${DEV} bs=512 count=64 | /sbin/cryptsetup luksOpen ${DEV}3 -- --key-file=- ${MAPPER}"
<odium> start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${COMMAND}
<wilee-nilee> odium, Not much going on here, with the transition to 14.04
<wilee-nilee> BlueProtoman, no prob. ;)
<SuperLag> Malinux: seems to me like the daily image is the same as it was on 10/21, nothing has been done with it since then
<SuperLag> How I arrive at that conclusion (perhaps faulty, who knows?) is I have a script set to download the latest .zsync file for the daily, and run zsync against my current downloaded file.
<SuperLag> The date stamp says 10/21, and for the last several days... no changes.
<SuperLag> Perhaps the devs are taking a much needed/deserved break ;)
<SuperLag> oh yep... same thing on the website
<SuperLag> since someone here... I think it was penguin42, intro'd me to zsync, I haven't gone to the website to look... all scripted
<alkisg> In Trusty with gnome-flashback, in the main menu, there's a new "Utilities" submenu where most of the 12.04 "Accessories" submenu entries have moved into
<alkisg> But there are a few left in the "Accessories" submenu, e.g. contacts, gedit...
<alkisg> Should I file a bug report for all programs that still use the Accessories submenu?
<Fudge> g'day folks, so looking forward to Trusty
<Malinux> SuperLag: If I install the daylybuilds and they upgrade it will I get an upgrade via softwarecenter, or do I have to reinstall ? I hope the first :)
<wilee-nilee> Malinux, at release you can upgrade there, there are 14.04 dailies.
<wilee-nilee> is that what you meant?
<Malinux> I meant. If I install 14.04 dayily on my computer, Do I have to reinstall 14.04 everytime when there is a new daily build?
<wilee-nilee> Malinux, nope just update it it is the daily up to release, no reinstalls unless it goes south and you can't fix it.
<wilee-nilee> I would have 14.04 as a dual boot is all, not recommended for your main OS
<Malinux> wilee-nilee: I know it's not recomanded for main os yet. I want to dualboot it for testing it and reporting bugs.
<wilee-nilee> Malinux, Cool, hop onboard I have been running it since a day or so past the 13.10 release.
<Malinux> the question is  still. Do I have to reinstall it for every update, or is it updated through update manager as normal befor it goes alpha and beta and so on?
<Malinux> wilee-nilee: okey :)
<wilee-nilee> Malinux, There are tester that reinstall often to do special testing, but no a regular user just run updates and reports any anomalies.
<wilee-nilee> some install daily to test the install
<wilee-nilee> it updates normally, you just want to watch for partial updates and not run them is all, you will see them announced in the update manager.
<Malinux> okey. thanx :)
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-02
<BlueProtoman> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10.  I love the return of the terminal built in to Nautilus.  Problem is, when I type slash ("/"), rather than the terminal outputting "/" the breadcrumbs at the top of the window prompt me to enter a new path.  Any tips?
<SuperLag> And, of course, I spoke too soon.... the dailies are updating as of today. :)
<Fudge> yay
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42 , new kernel version today
<penguin42> always good to be bleeding edge :-)
<BluesKaj> linux-image-generic (3.12.0.1.3)
<BluesKaj> yup, makes things more interesting
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-03
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> unity 8 wont start because.. auth fail ?
<lordievader> snadge: Heard someone yesterday with the same issue.
<lordievader> That was in VirtualBox.
<lordievader> n
<snadge> was probably me .. :)
<snadge> actually trying to fix it now.. or at least get some data points, perhaps link it to a bug report and/or create one
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Vivid Vervet / 15.04 | Schedule: Not available | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> \o/
<lordievader> Go rww :0
<lordievader> :)*
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bynarie> hey im tryn to install vivid on vbox on ubuntu host... when vivid boots up it just goes haywire showing me like a crazy color scheme of lines.. nothing else.. already tried nomode options
<habanany> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 ? (through command line or apt-get )
<SwedeMike> habanany: yes. http://askubuntu.com/questions/12909/how-do-i-upgrade-to-the-development-release-aka-ubuntu1
<habanany> SwedeMike thanks for the info , will check
<habanany> SwedeMike i followed the steps from the link you sent me and it was helpful , thanks, i run the command according to the instructions and the output was "No new release found"
<habanany> SwedeMike this is the command i run "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release"
<Bluefoxicy> okay so apparently this is the channel for ubuntu-14.10
<Bluefoxicy> because whatever was released last week is pre-alpha software
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: really?
<Bluefoxicy> Everything in the friggin world broke
<lordievader> Bluefoxicy: No this is 15.04 support now. Ubuntu Utopic support is in #ubuntu.
<rww> i note that the topic says "pre-release", not "pre-alpha". Nice try though.
<lordievader> How is Utopic pre-alpha?
<rww> lordievader: it's under discussion in #ubuntu
<Bluefoxicy> It's not anymore, since I got no help from there except "LOL INSTALL FLASH TO PLAY HTML5 VIDEO"
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: that was actually to find a cause for your "my youtube just doesnt play". but since you just went into rage mode its hard to help you find the cause for the issue and solve that.
<Bluefoxicy> k1l: well.  Flash is installed.  It has always been installed and working.  The videos aren't flash.  They can be clicked, dragged, scrolled, but they can't be PLAYED.  They're getting downloaded, they're rendered, but not rolled.
<Bluefoxicy> The videos are coming down the pipe, and the only thing Flash could possibly tell you is that videos do, indeed, come down the pipe
<k1l> Bluefoxicy: see, you were not able to tell that in a proper manner back when people even did want to help you. :/
<k1l> and now running to other ubuntu channels telling everyone what crap ubuntu is, doesnt motivate other to help you more.
<Bluefoxicy> k1l:  I repeated several times that the videos were downloading and the status bar was showing the download.
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-29
<elementofone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ObrienDave> how many channels are you trying to get kicked from?
<habanany> anyone explain me how to run this two commands " dpkg -i <VNC Server>.deb"  "<VNC Viewer>.deb "
<ObrienDave> usually, anything between < > is supposed to point to the file/package you want
<ObrienDave> as in, dpkg -i yourfile.deb
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bynarie> seems like 15.04 is same as 14.10
<lordievader> bynarie: That ain't surprising...
<bynarie> i know
<lordievader> Schedule ain't even available yet.
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<HFSPLUS> !OPS | HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<ubottu> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
#ubuntu+1 2014-10-31
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<twager> vivid password ?
<elfy> password?
<twager> to login from a usb stick
<BluesKaj> twager, just leave it blank. or root
<elfy> twager: shouldn't be a password
<elfy> possibly user name Ubuntu for Ubuntu, Xubuntu for Xubuntu etc - but no password
<BluesKaj> i've seen that once or twice on live media
<twager> Will have another try..
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SP33D> hello frinds
<SP33D> we need to discusse and apply a patch
<SP33D> its about wine who feels to talk about that should talk now so :D
<SP33D> we need to correct the pathes so that the 32 bit come befor the 64 bit
<SP33D> like this export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/emul/ia32-linux/usr/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<SP33D> the problem is that ia64 is in front of the path befor 32 so it always trys only 64
<SP33D> where should we put that in is the question :D
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-02
<Leviticus> !ops | rww waaa ban me in here
<ubottu> rww waaa ban me in here: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> hey BK
<gh0stn0te> hi!
<Buzhang> !ops | * #debian-ops: *!*@97.88.184.228 on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@c-50-176-119-141.hsd1.ma.comcast.net on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@v22010127734464199.yourvserver.net on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@98.216.24.26 on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@pdpc/supporter/base/pmo on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@unaffiliated/moof2 on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@66.30.169.190 on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@xs8.xs4all.nl on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<Buzhang> * #debian-ops: *!*@c-76-24-90-249.hsd1.ma.comcast.net on Sat Oct 18 15:00:28 2014 by hitchcock.freenode.net
<lordievader> Good evening.
<penguin42> hey lordie
<lordievader> Hey penguin42, how are you?
<penguin42> good - you?
<lordievader> Good, wondering why UXterm is ignoring its config.
<penguin42> spite?
<lordievader> penguin42: Before the upgrade to Jessie it did work...
<lordievader> \o/ fixed it, I simply cannot write proper uxterm configs :9
<lordievader> :(*
<gil> evening all - wanted to have a quick play with 15 but I'm not getting any releases when using update-manager -d .. is it not up yet?
<teward> gil: i don't think the upgrade path for -d is open yet, no, you're best off installing trusty and changing the release target names yourself, I think, at least until the first images are spun up.
<gil> thanks teward :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-26
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: whats TBA mean
<BluesKaj> To Be Announced
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: pre-release will come before december 31?
<BluesKaj> but I saw a schedule for 16.04 toolchain will be o=uploaded by Oct 29
<lotuspsychje> nice
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah tnx saw that one few days ago
<BluesKaj> right, gonna try it ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: toolchain can be installed?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: im surely gonna install alpha1
<lotuspsychje> and help bugging out
<BluesKaj> yes it has a few new basic packages, Toolchain is merely a barebones version of the new release, barely enough to be a legit new OS
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: nice, then im gonna testout :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: the toolchain would be then downloadable on daily images as iso right?
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_build_toolchain
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tnx
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, iirc it works only if you change your sources.list to the OS names ..I use the sed comand like so: sudo sed -i 's/wily/xerus/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> then update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ok tnx
<BluesKaj> or you could try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> would that work in toolchain stage BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> my memory is a bit fuzzy about which command worked with the last toolchain I tried
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: we will soon findout oct 29 :p
<BluesKaj> yep
<lotuspsychje> im so thrilled on xenial BluesKaj :p
<BluesKaj> yeah, I like being an early adopter/tester
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah your always present here, but xenial will be highly wanted this time :p
<BluesKaj> it's surprising how few problems I've encoiuntered since 12.04 with devel OSs...12.04 was terrible
<BluesKaj> it was the worst IME
<lotuspsychje> lol, im still running 12.04 on my desktop, no issues there
<lotuspsychje> ill use the xenial testing on there
<BluesKaj> I still have 14.04 as my stable OS on another partition
<lotuspsychje> yeah netbook has trusty also
<lotuspsychje> best version ever
<BluesKaj> very solid
<lotuspsychje> thats only good news for xenial :p
<lordievader> When can we upgrade to 16.04? (Is it even known yet?)
<jpds> lordievader: You can now
<lotuspsychje> jpds: for real?
<lordievader> Ah, nice. I should do that.
<jpds> I don't think much has changed though
<lotuspsychje> jpds: you dont need to wait toolchain?
<jpds> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/
<lotuspsychje> jpds: so a do-release-upgrade would do the trick as BluesKaj said?
<BluesKaj> d-release-upgrade -d maybe
<BluesKaj> do
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lordievader> jpds: I know but if I do it now I cannot forget it later ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jpds> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<jpds> Not listed there though
<BluesKaj> gotta change the sources.list and perhaps use the main mirror in the package manager
<lordievader> Still 185 update :)
<lordievader> updates*
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: your upgrading right now?
<lordievader> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lordievader> The advantage of having multiple pc's.
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: lets us know, how that worked out ok :p
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, which mirror are you using?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ^
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: It upgraded without problems. Have turned it off after.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Err, no idea. I guess main.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, what did you upgrade to ?
<lordievader> Xenial Xerus.
<lordievader> You can't really call it an upgrade though.
<BluesKaj> I couldn't get any repos to upgrade by changing my sources.list to xerus from wily with sed. no packages available
<jpds> BluesKaj: xenial
<BluesKaj> oops :-)
<BluesKaj> no wonder
<BluesKaj> changed back to wily and now a kernel upgrade came down the pipe
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Like jpds, xenial is the codename.
<BluesKaj> got distracted by some other goings on around here so i wasn't concentrating enough
<jpds> lordievader: I don't have a like button as in the facebook sense
<lordievader> A 'says' misses in that sentence -.-
<BluesKaj> yeah xenial xerus , another dumb name for a groundhog
<jpds> BluesKaj: It's a squirrel
<BluesKaj> ground squirrel then
<BluesKaj> a little "critter"
<PryMar56> is there any backports for trusty? looking for libcacard-dev
<lotuspsychje> !backports | PryMar56 can this help?
<ubottu> PryMar56 can this help?: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<PryMar56> lotuspsychje, thanks.. I mis-read the warnings. I don't need libcacard-dev package in trusty
<PryMar56> only had to install libspice-server
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<core_apps_police> Hi everyone! where we could get the daily builds for the unity8 desktop?
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-28
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-daily-build-now-available-for-download-495391.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> sudo do-release-upgrade -d from trusty resulted in a freezed grub
<lotuspsychje> trying to make a daily iso from disk creator now
<lordievader> Don't think LTS -> LTS is tested much yet...
<lotuspsychje> lordievader, didnt you tested the do-release-upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> or clean install?
<lordievader> From 15.10, yes. Not from Trusty...
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> lordievader, ok tnx
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Guess it is easier to grab a daily iso, indeed.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader, if clean install fails ill go wily to xenial
<lotuspsychje> lordievader, well i tryed earlier but it didnt want to boot yet
<lotuspsychje> making a different stick now
<lotuspsychje> made the stick from 12.04 maybe thats why it failed
<alkisg> What's the usual method to upgrade from wily to xenial at this time? Just edit sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i just did it from 15.10
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: just sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<alkisg> Ah, cool, thank you
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Hmm, the do-release works nowadays
<lordievader> ?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: what?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: I had to modify the sources.list since do-release didn't work.
<lordievader> But that is good to know.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ah, blueskaj told me to do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<sethj> What kernel is Xenial using so far? Is it still 4.2?
<lotuspsychje> sethj: softpedia announced kernel 4.3 soon
<lotuspsychje> sethj: but now still 4.2
<sethj> ok thanks lotuspsychje! I found the article.
<k1l_> usually its 0.3 after the last one. 3.16, 3.19, 4.02, so it could be 4.5?
<lotuspsychje> sethj: wich ubuntu are you on now?
<k1l_> oh, so far its still 4.2 iirc
<sethj> 15.10. I'm trying to help someone who needs 4.3 for a skylake chip (which requires 4.3)
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: yes i installed it today :p
<k1l_> let him try the mainline kernels, sethj
<lotuspsychje> sethj: you can sudo do-release-upgrade -d if you like from 15.10 to test xenial
<sethj> he can't get 15.10 installed because no graphics support, he needs to start with something from 4.3, wants to use Unity so he'd prefer to avoid, say, Arch.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: does topic need daily build link?
<lotuspsychje> sethj: wich grafix card would that be?
<sethj> lotus: Intel HD Graphics 530
<lotuspsychje> sethj: ok tnx, good to know
<lotuspsychje> sethj: try what k1l_ suggests mainline
<sethj> processor is  Intel Skylake 6600K
<sethj> I thought mainline meant latest stable version?
<sethj> he might be able to install in cli mode and then install 4.3 though..
<lotuspsychje> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> sethj: did your friend try LTS on that card?
<sethj> I don't think so.
<lotuspsychje> sethj: mostly LTS versions have good influence/stable
<sethj> yes but no skylake support
<sethj> (apparently)
<lotuspsychje> sethj: he could try a 14.04.3 liveusb perhaps
<lotuspsychje> to just make sure
<lotuspsychje> if not, go for those mainline as k1l_ suggested
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fhf> key key
<lotuspsychje> does the daily builds url suppose to be in topic yet?
<lotuspsychje> might be handy for early xenial testing?
<Pici> lotuspsychje: I'll take a look later, there was an email on the dev mailing list today which made it sound like booting was in a bad place
<lotuspsychje> Pici: ah ok, i did the do-release-upgrade -d from wily
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-30
<tsimonq2> why does xenial only have -16 when wily has -17? ()
<tsimonq2> *(kernel)
<Daekdroom> tsimonq2, Xenial was synced before -17 was released, most likely.
<Daekdroom> This is not something unusual to happen during development. Firefox stays behind every development cycle...
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: when will it be fixed? and why aren't you updating Xenail and THEN backporting to wily?
<tsimonq2> *xenial
<Daekdroom> I don't know why I'm doing anything. I'm not an Ubuntu developer.
<Daekdroom> besides, Wily is the released version. It's the one that needs all security fixes asap.
<Daekdroom> xenial isn't supposed to be used in production systems in the first place.
<Daekdroom> I'm just saying this is not the first time I see something like this happen.
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: when will it happen where Xenial gets it first? or does someone have to do that
<Daekdroom> tsimonq2, actually, -17 isn't even released for wily
<Daekdroom> It's in -proposed
<Daekdroom> Both have 4.2.0-16 kernels...
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: but it isn't in Xenial proposed
<tsimonq2> why is that?
<Daekdroom> Not sure. That's something up to Canonical Kernel Team, I think. Probably not a priority.
<Daekdroom> I mean, Xenial doesn't even have daily builds yet.
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: yes it does
<Daekdroom> Huh. /topic needs to be updated, then.
<tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<tsimonq2> at least for Lubuntu :P
<tsimonq2> and Ubuntu http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: so is this versioning situation only with the kernel, or with other packages as well?
<Daekdroom> tsimonq2, like I said, I've seen it happen before with Firefox.
<Daekdroom> But why even bother about a bugfix release of a kernel? It's not like Xenial will end up using 4.2
<tsimonq2> but regardless, who makes the decision on that? why does wily get something before xenial?
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: or is it package-by-package?
<tsimonq2> Daekdroom: and regardless, doesn't somebody make that decision with Debian imports?
<Daekdroom> I believe it's package by package.
<Daekdroom> Packages imported from Debian are synced atleast once per development cycle, up to the DebianImportFreeze point
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<Daekdroom> (Kernel is not treated as that, though)
<Fudge> yesterdays xenial image fails at live boot drops to a busybox prompt. is that still the case?
<Fudge> actually the current one
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-10-31
<Fudge> anybody booted the Xenial desktop image yet?
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Fudge: Does upgrading to Xenial count?
<Fudge> nah the iso for Xenial I just get a busy box prompt after a while
<Fudge> not from Wily
<lordievader> Oh...
<Fudge> its hard for me to fix because I need speech to do it
<lotus|xenial> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0.2+build2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 42461 kB, installed size 101286 kB
<lotus|xenial> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> 'xenial' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<lotus|xenial> xenial upgrade got me libreoffice 5 and firefox 42
<lotus|xenial> anyone got issue on linksys wifi card on xenial?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-01
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-10-31
<jamie_1> hey do i have to set it to any release to go from 16.04.1 to 17.04?
<jamie_1> i have it set to lts but im using the -d flag and im not finding anything
<tsimonq2> jamie_1: Google instructions for going from 14.04 to 14.10, same applies here.
<tsimonq2> jamie_1: So you need to upgrade to 16.10, then go to 17.04.
<jamie_1> okay i thought so but wasnt sure, im actually on gnome but im trying to use gnome 3.22 instead of 3.18
<dax> 16.04 to 16.10:
<dax> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<dax> 16.10 to 17.04 is probably do-release-upgrade -d
<dax> "i have it set to lts" => not sure if that means you think 17.04 is lts, but it's not
<dax> well, i mean, it's not even released yet. but when it is it won't be lts :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
<jamie_1> hey odd question, i was gonna run some test for ubuntu and ubuntu gnome... but im not sure where to find the automated or manual test cases
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-01
<xXEoflaOEXx> Is anybody here?
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: yes
<genii> If you have an actual question regarding Zesty Zapus, better to just ask it
<jamie_1> is there a bug known for the wifi on boot? currently when i boot on 17.04 it says its connected but then doesnt properly connect, i have to dissable then re-enable to get it connected properly
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-02
<ideasman42> Hi, a project I'm working on has a build issue statically linking with liblzo.a on Ubuntu16.10 - `R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol`, Seems that it could/should be built with -fPIC
<ideasman42> This wasn't a problem in 16.04 (as far as I know)
<ideasman42> I've noticed we're not the only project to run into this problem
<ideasman42> See: https://github.com/opentoonz/opentoonz/issues/866
<ideasman42> For now we can link to dynamic, but its more of a workaround
<ikonia> so what's the actual problem/question ?
<ideasman42> ikonia, the problem is that liblzo.a on ubuntu 16.10 seems to be built without -fPIC flag
<ikonia> ideasman42: ok, so would it make sense to raise a bug against that ?
<ideasman42> I guess? - checking if its some known issue
<ideasman42> Just report here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ideasman42> hrmf. I cant find the report button
<ideasman42> report a bug links to pages of text
<ikonia> if you read the pages it talks about what to do
<ideasman42> process seems to invovle crash reporter or so?
<ideasman42> can I report a bug from the website only?
<ideasman42> gotit
<ikonia> cool
<ideasman42> ikonia, reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1638535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638535 in Ubuntu "liblzo.a (static library) fails to link on 16.10, AMD64 (needs `-fPIC`)" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> excellent
<xXEoflaOEXx> What dev version of Ubuntu are you running? 17.04?
#ubuntu+1 2017-10-30
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mvvvv> Hi ! About 17.10 and 18.04, Do you know why nautilus and gnome-shell, and many other apps are running under xwayland and when will they be available under wayland instead ?
<mvvvv> Hi ! About 17.10 and 18.04, Do you know why nautilus and gnome-shell, and many other apps are running under xwayland and when will they be available under wayland ?
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-01
<Bashing-om> !info texstudio
<ubottu> texstudio (source: texstudio): LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11.2+debian-1build1 (bionic), package size 5327 kB, installed size 12748 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<flocculant> hi BLZbubba 
<flocculant> sorry
<flocculant> kaj gone :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-02
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-03
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-04
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-05
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> I would love to dist-upgrade to bionic
<dax> change sources.list, dist-upgrade
<dax> it's not in the relevant files for do-release-upgrade yet, if that's what you're wondering about
<joelkraehemann> Yeah this is what I want to do after emacs is installed
<joelkraehemann> the swiss mirror is very slow
<joelkraehemann> download rate at 50 kB/s
<dax> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors may be useful, then
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-29
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-410 cosmic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-410 does not exist in cosmic
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-496 cosmic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-496 does not exist in cosmic
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 cosmic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.87-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<gpunk> 410 is in a ppa Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> gpunk: Thanks was but verifying that we had to get that driver from our PPA .
<gpunk> it runs well for me , fyi
<Bashing-om> gpunk: Good to know .. have a poster on a new install .. and going to try the 4.10 - as recommended by Nvidia - driver .
#ubuntu+1 2018-10-30
 * ackeronuk starts the disco
<BluesKaj> Disco Dingo?...gawd, that's a dingbat handle :-)
<BluesKaj> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aig0slYrkEg/ubuntu-19-04-name-revealed
* DalekSec changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Disco Dingo (19.04) | Schedule: https://ubottu.com/y/dd | Daily builds: TBD | For 18.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-03
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-28
<lotuspsychje> My bug has been duped bug #1849928
<ubottu> bug 1849787 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1849928 The dock is shown in front of full screen windows since 19.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849787
<lotuspsychje> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-is-now-officially-open-for-development-528005.shtml
<lotuspsychje> happy bug hunting!
<Seveas> fecal fossil?
<lotuspsychje> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<ubuking> i have a question
<ubuking> !!
<lotuspsychje> ask
<ubuking> to ubuntu 2.04
<ubuking> it will be a new LTS Right ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<ubuking> I hope it is the greatest RELEASE EVER :D
<ubuking> and the fact that much Windows 7 users could  migrate
<lotuspsychje> that was a question?
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-29
<guiverc> has a change been made with `magnus`; my session has logged in (twice) with magnus middle of a screen; I've not seen magnus before.. and can't see how I added it (enabled) to Application.Autostart - I'll uncheck, but if it's a change someone wants me to report... let me know
#ubuntu+1 2019-10-30
<krytarik> guiverc: "Add autostart." as per <https://github.com/stuartlangridge/magnus/releases/tag/1.0.3>
<guiverc> thanks krytarik 
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-02
<lotuspsychje> still getting update-manager, updates are done window in english instead of my own language on 20.04
<lotuspsychje> if other users with non-english system want to test, ill be happy to open a bug
<lotuspsychje> for users with non-english systems, please test bug #1851028
<ubottu> bug 1851028 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Livepatch tip is not translated in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851028
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-03
<cybercrypto> Hi there, is the new experimental zfs feature, allowing zfs on root + cryptfs (like lvm over crypto)?
<cybercrypto> I know that using Luks (very common nowadays) we can have lvm structure on top of luks. I am wondering if it is possible to have it based on zfs (instead of ext4, currently)
<lotuspsychje> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:17.6+dfsg1-4ubuntu4 (focal), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<valorie> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
